# Miscelánea...



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Después de bastante tiempo sin participar en este foro, me decido a abrir un hilo que espero tenga el mismo éxito que aquellos que edité en su momento. Bien, este hilo no será un lugar para tratar exclusivamente sobre los MPs, sino que tocará muchos otros temas que calificaré como "alternativos". Espero que os agraden los artículos míos y de otros que vayan apareciendo. También sería deseable que hubiera una participación lo más seria posible.

Hoy tocaré un tema que es bastante desconocido. Se trata de la ciudad de Apeldoorn (Países Bajos), donde se está produciendo una transformación auspiciada por el Foro Económico Mundial, que se ha efectuado sin consultar a su ciudadanía... Apeldoorn se ha convertido en la primera "Smart City" (ciudad de vigilancia) en aquel país.

Una empresa austriaca hasta ahora desconocida, RadioLED, ha desplegado una red 5G en la ciudad en base a un acuerdo secreto con el municipio. Encima, éste no recibe ingresos del proyecto y cuya dirección recae enteramente en Radio LED. La empresa también gestiona los datos obtenidos de miles de sensores que siguen a los ciudadanos de Apeldoorn a todas partes.

Apeldoorn Smart City es uno de los muchos proyectos que el Foro Económico Mundial está implementando en los Países Bajos...

La cabeza más visible del Foro Económico Mundial es Klaus Schwab, quien busca una "Cuarta Revolución Industrial" global, que debería incluir una "identidad digital" para cada habitante de la tierra e incluso una fusión con del hombre y la tecnología a través de la implementación de chips en el cuerpo humano.

Schwab no oculta la influencia que ejerce. En una entrevista de 2017, en Harvard, explicaba abiertamente que el WEF (Foro Económico Mundial) penetraba en todos los gobiernos... "En una recepción organizada por el Primer Ministro canadiense, Trudeau, me di cuenta de que la mitad de su gabinete había pasado por mi programa YoungGlobal Leader", dijo.

Hay que añadir que el WEF ofrece capacitación para "talentos políticos" y por el que han pasado numerosos líderes mundiales en el pasado, incluidos Angela Merkel, Emmanuel Macron, Nicolas Sarkozy, Tony Blair y Bill Gates.

Volviendo a Apeldoorn, se desconoce que hace RadioLED con los datos que recopila sobre sus ciudadanos y qué acuerdos adicionales tiene con el municipio. Y las consultas que se le han hecho al mismo no arrojan ninguna luz...

Apeldoorn fue el primer municipio de los Países Bajos en iniciar un proyecto de ciudad inteligente a finales del 2021. En "teoría" el objetivo es contribuir a una ciudad habitable y abordar cuestiones de sostenibilidad, clima, vivienda y transporte... En fin, todo muy loable sobre el papel.

Ahora bien, ¿qué sabe la gente de RadioLED? ¿Qué implica realmente el proyecto Smart City y quién se beneficiará realmente? ¿Cuántas antenas habrán y dónde se colocarán? ¿Los ciudadanos tienen algo que decir? ¿Cuándo será el turno del resto de los Países Bajos? Y también lo más relevante: ¿Qué pasa con la privacidad y cuáles son los riesgos para la salud?

Y hasta aquí he reproducido parte del artículo dedicado al tema por la activista Amy Mek, periodista de investigación, prohibida en partes de Europa, buscada por países islámicos, amenazada por grupos terroristas, perseguida por medios de izquierda, difamada por las élites de Hollywood y distintos líderes religiosos... ¿Por qué será?

Saludos.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Jun 2022)

Cada vez que oigo o leo eso de _smart_, me viene a la cabeza la palabra "espía".

_smart phone_ = teléfono espía
_smart city _= ciudad espía
_smart clothes_ = ropa espía

Tengamos cuidado con lo que metemos en casa.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

El pasado miércoles 22 de Junio, el Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto sobre el procedimiento temporal para cumplir con las obligaciones de la deuda externa estatal de Rusia en... Rublos. La información procede de RIA Novosti.

El decreto prevé la apertura de una cuenta de tipo "I" en Rublos con uno o más depositarios extranjeros. Los beneficiarios de dichas cuentas son los propietarios de Eurobonos rusos.

"La indexación de los montos en efectivo se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con el tipo de cambio que se está formando en el mercado de divisas nacional, en el que las obligaciones de Eurobonos se expresan de la manera establecida por el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia de acuerdo con el Banco Central", dice el decreto.

El Ministerio de Finanzas recibe para esto el derecho de celebrar acuerdos con el depósito central, los bancos rusos y otras personas. El Depósito Central de Valores mantendrá un registro de tenedores de Eurobonos rusos y les hará pagos dentro de los plazos establecidos por los prospectos de emisión de bonos con la participación de bancos autorizados. Después del pago de la cantidad requerida en Rublos al tipo de cambio del día de la liquidación, la obligación en virtud de los bonos se considera cumplida.

A fines de Mayo, el Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos se negó a renovar una licencia vencida bajo la cual el servicio de la deuda externa rusa se pagaba en Dólares.

El sistema funcionará de la misma manera que cuando los compradores extranjeros pagan por el Gas ruso, solo que en orden inverso.

En fin, que Rusia sigue sujeta a su "guión" y no parece irle mal con él.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Jun 2022)

Con esa empresa ke mencionaste,una de tantisimas desconocidas,me recordaste a lo
ke publicaron Francisco Llinares y Fernando Calatayud,sobre ION Geophysical(no la sigo de cerca,no
se si siguen en"chapter 11"o como se llame)





F2LL: Estrategia para ION Geophysical


Fernan2 hace el análisis fundamental de ION Geophysical y yo me encargo de diseñar una estrategia ventajosa.




www.rankia.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Con esa empresa ke mencionaste,una de tantisimas desconocidas,me recordaste a lo
> ke publicaron Francisco Llinares y Fernando Calatayud,sobre ION Geophysical(no la sigo de cerca,no
> se si siguen en"chapter 11"o como se llame)
> 
> ...


----------



## rafabogado (24 Jun 2022)

Interesante. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Masateo (24 Jun 2022)

¿Qué se sabe de RadioLED?

Mi viejo la levaba siempre puesta en el coche allá por los noventa. Esa y Cadena Dial.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

A pesar de los intentos por provocar el "default" de Rusia, la realidad es que no lo han conseguido y, peor aún, han fortalecido al Rublo.

Ayer, según ha informado el Ministerio de Finanzas, Rusia pagó en Rublos otro cupón de un Eurobonos con vencimiento en el 2028 denominado en Dólares. Así que Rusia considera cumplidas sus obligaciones de servicio de la deuda externa 

Rusia ha transferido 8.500 millones de Rublos, el equivalente a 159,4 millones de Dólares, a la depositaría nacional, encargada del pago. Ya en la víspera, Rusia pagó en Rublos por primera vez dos cupones de Eurobonos denominados en Dólares con vencimiento en en 2027 y 2047.

Recordemos que Rusia comenzó a pagar en Rublos los cupones y el principal de sus Eurobonos porque la UE bloqueó la depositaría nacional y los EE.UU. decidieron en Mayo no renovar la licencia que permitía a Rusia temporalmente hacer frente a su deuda externa en Dólares.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A pesar de que la UE está lidiando con una Crisis energética paralizante, ha aprobado una legislación que pone más frenos a las emisiones de carbono.

Habiendo fracasado inicialmente en aprobar el Parlamento europeo hace dos semanas, en parte gracias a que los políticos conservadores y populistas votaron contra la medida, la UE ahora ha logrado impulsar una mayor represión climática sobre las emisiones de carbono.

Al implementarse, a pesar del hecho de que muchas naciones dentro de la unión están experimentando una Crisis energética paralizante, un eurodiputado describió la medida como una condena de la UE a generaciones de pobreza.

Como parte del plan "Apto para 55" del bloque para reducir las emisiones en toda la unión en un 55%, las medidas inicialmente rechazadas y aprobadas el miércoles amplían significativamente el régimen de comercio de carbono de la UE, algo que los críticos afirman que resultará en costos más altos, tanto para las personas como para las empresas.

"Al aprobar la legislación, el Parlamento europeo ha condenado a la UE a no tener futuro y a sus ciudadanos a la pobreza en las generaciones venideras", dijo el eurodiputado Cristian Terhes a "Breitbart Europe" poco después de que el Parlamento votará para implementar las medidas una vez rechazadas.

"Está legislación es parte del plan 'ambicioso' de Úrsula con ser Leyen para cambiar el comportamiento de los europeos a través de impuestos y precios más altos, así como más restricciones", continuó el conservador rumano. "Está legislación no solo hará que la UE sea menos atractiva para las empresas, sino que también empujará a las empresas actuales a escapar de la UE".

"La gente se quedará con menos trabajo, menos oportunidades y apenas llegará a fin de mes de un mes a otro ", continuó Terhes, y agregó que aquellos dentro del bloque ya estaban sintiendo los costos de los "sueños utópicos" de la UE.

La expansión de la UE de su sistema de comercio de carbono, junto con una serie de otras medidas implementadas como parte del Plan este mes, se produce cuando muchos de sus estados miembros recurren a la quema de combustibles con altas emisiones de carbono para ayudar a defenderse de la Crisis energética en curso provocada en parte por la Guerra de Ucrania.

Alemania, por ejemplo, ha tenido que recurrir a quemar más carbón para mantener las luces encendidas, después de que Moscú redujera drásticamente la cantidad de Gas que estaba suministrando al país, y los ministros ahora anuncian que el país está en medio de una "Crisis de Gas" como resultado.

En fin, que los "indigentes mentales" que dirigen la UE continúan con su labor de hacernos la vida más insoportable...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:.

El consumo de diésel en los Estados Unidos es probable que disminuya entre 200.000 y 600.000 barriles diarios (entre un 5% y un 15%) durante el próximo año, a medida que la economía se ralentiza en respuesta a la subida de los tipos de interés.

La FED no está tratando deliberadamente de inducir una recesión para controlar la Inflación, dijo el pasado miércoles el Presidente, Jerome Powell, a los legisladores.

Pero dijo que ese era un resultado posible y previsible de las rápidas subidas de tipos, una interesante aplicación de la doctrina de doble efecto.

El Banco Central espera un aterrizaje suave, pero cree que debe arriesgarse a un aterrizaje duro para reducir la Inflación que se encuentra al ritmo más rápido de los últimos 40 años.

Los destilados, categoría que incluye el gasoil, el diésel y el de calefacción, son los productos petrolíferos más sensibles a los cambios en el ciclo económico, por lo que serán los más afectados cuando el ritmo de crecimiento se reduzca.

Tanto las recesiones como las desaceleraciones de mitad de ciclo han tendido a reducir el consumo de destilados entre un 5% y un 15% en comparación con el año anterior.

Dado que el volumen de destilados suministrados a los clientes domésticos de los Estados Unidos es algo más de 4 millones de barriles diarios, el descenso previsto equivale a entre 200.000 y 600.000 bpd.

Es probable que el consumo de destilados en Europa experimente una caída similar o mayor a medida que la economía de la región entre en recesión en respuesta a la invasión rusa de Ucrania y al impacto de las sanciones.

Los fabricantes de la Eurozona están ya en la antesala de la recesión, según los datos preliminares de las encuestas de directores de compras de la primera parte de Junio.

El índice compuesto de actividad manufacturera de la Eurozona cayó a 52,0 (47° percentil para todos los meses desde el 2006) a principios de Junio, frente a los 54,6 (65°percentil) de Mayo y los 63,4 (100° percentil) de Junio del 2021.

Es probable que la rápida escalada de los precios del crudo, el diésel, la gasolina, el gas y la electricidad, así como de los alimentos, obligue a los hogares y a las empresas a reducir el gasto en los próximos meses, empujando la economía a la recesión.

El menor consumo de destilados es la única forma de resolver la escasez causada por el rápido repunte de la actividad económica tras los cierres por Pandemia, la invasión rusa de Ucrania y las sanciones impuestas por los Estados Unidos, la UE y sus aliados a las exportaciones de Petróleo de Rusia.

Con el tiempo, la reducción del consumo de destilados dará a las refinerías mundiales la oportunidad de reponer los inventarios, gravemente agotados, y de eliminar parte de la presión de los diferenciales de cracking del diésel y de los precios.

Pero es probable que la transición hacia unos precios del Petróleo más bajos y una Inflación más lenta implique primero una dolorosa contracción de la actividad manufacturera, de la construcción y del empleo.

Puede que la Reserva Federal y los demás grandes Bancos Centrales no pretendan inducir una recesión o una desaceleración significativa a mitad de ciclo, pero ese es el efecto lógico de unos tipos de interés fuertemente elevados y unas condiciones financieras más estrictas.

(Tomado de "World Energy Trade")

Saludos.


----------



## jorlau (27 Jun 2022)

Técnicamente Rusia hoy ha incumplido y ha entrado en suspensión de pagos









Russia in debt default as payment deadline passes - BBC News


The country fails to make $100m interest payment due to sanctions and is reported to be in default.




www.bbc.com





Lo que eso signifique, quien sabe ??


----------



## FranMen (27 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Después de bastante tiempo sin participar en este foro, me decido a abrir un hilo que espero tenga el mismo éxito que aquellos que edité en su momento. Bien, este hilo no será un lugar para tratar exclusivamente sobre los MPs, sino que tocará muchos otros temas que calificaré como "alternativos". Espero que os agraden los artículos míos y de otros que vayan apareciendo. También sería deseable que hubiera una participación lo más seria posible.
> 
> ...



La versión demo la harán para que todo salga bien y los ciudadanos salgan contentos, la aplicación real ya será otra cosa
En mi trabajo, el supervisor sacó el cargo con el compromiso de implantar el teletrabajo, si los jefes promocionaban el teletrabajo, el supervisor con tal de ganar el plus ya lo ponía como el nova más (tanto a nosotros como a los jefes) Resultado real: un desastre (otra cosa es lo que figura en las estadísticas que son más falsas que un duro sevillano)


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Técnicamente Rusia hoy ha incumplido y ha entrado en suspensión de pagos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Todos sabíamos que Rusia iba a entrar en "default"... Era una cuestión de tiempo. Ahora bien, recordemos que este impago ha sido provocado por Occidente... En cualquier caso, Moscú ha anunciado esta mañana que se ha procedido al envío de los cupones en Rublos ante la imposibilidad de hacerlo en Dólares.

De hecho, se han ingresado 12.510 millones de Rublos, equivalente a 234,9 millones de Dólares, a la depositaria que actúa como agente de pago de los Eurobonos. No obstante, se considera un impago puesto que se considera una redenominación monetaria respecto al compromiso inicial, que era el pago del cupón en Dólares.

Rusia es todavía un país solvente teniendo en cuenta su Deuda en moneda extranjera (unos 40.000 millones de Dólares), pero no tiene acceso a los más de 300.000 millones de Dólares que tiene bloqueados y/o "robados" en Occidente.

¿Repercusiones? Ninguna, como hemos podido comprobar hoy en los mercados. Estaba más que descontado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Hace tiempo que las cosas que nos "cuentan" no son lo que "parecen" o lo que son en realidad. En fin, algo que se está incorporando a los "nuevos tiempos". A saber cómo acabará todo esto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Rusia es el segundo mayor productor mundial de Oro 

Cuando la London Bullion Market Association eliminó de la lista a las refinerías de Oro rusas en Marzo, muchos esperaban que la medida impulsaría los precios del Oro al alza. En cambio, el precio del Oro ha caído aproximadamente $ 100 la Onza.

Durante el fin de semana,los líderes de las naciones del G-7 anunciaron sanciones formales a la importación de Oro de Rusia. Se espera que esa medida sea en gran medida simbólica porque la LBMA y las refinerías occidentales, muchas de las cuales están ubicadas en Suiza, se ofrecieron como voluntarias para prohibir las importaciones poco después de que comenzara la guerra.

Hay algunas dudas sobre cuán efectivas estaban funcionando las restricciones autoimpuestas.

Según se informa, Rusia envió tres toneladas de Oro a Suiza en Mayo. Todos los refinadores niegan estar involucrados.

Ahora que las sanciones oficiales están en vigor, existen consecuencias teóricas para futuras importaciones. Tal vez el movimiento del G-7 impacte los mercados del Oro, al menos temporalmente. Es casi seguro que los efectos no serán importantes ni duraderos.

Los mercados se ajustan. Los precios de las materias primas de las que Rusia es un importante exportador aumentaron inmediatamente después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania. Muchas de estas materias primas, incluidos el Petróleo y el Trigo, se han corregido a la baja desde entonces, devolviendo una buena parte de esas ganancias.

La verdad es que es muy difícil imponer sanciones significativas a un producto fungible comercializado a nivel mundial como el Oro o el Petróleo. Es imposible cuando las sanciones no se adoptan universalmente. China, la India y muchas otras naciones no tienen interés en unirse al régimen de sanciones.

No hay nada que impida a los refinadores emprendedores en lugares como la India fundir el Oro ruso y fabricar nuevos lingotes con un sello aceptable para su reexportación a Occidente. No es difícil oscurecer el origen del metal.

Hasta ahora, al menos, los productores rusos se muestran felices de vender el metal a socios comerciales del Este (o a los occidentales dispuestos a eludir las reglas). La demanda no se está quedando sin cubrir.

Putin es abiertamente hostil al Dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Ha promovido alternativas, incluida la moneda respaldada, al menos en parte, por Oro.

Él entiende que los Gobiernos y los Bancos Centrales no quieren que el aumento de los precios del Oro se combine con la dramática Inflación de precios que ya está en marcha.

En lugar de "teatrealizar", Putin podría imponer restricciones genuinas a las exportaciones y obligar al mercado a adaptarse a la ausencia de suministro del segundo mayor productor mundial. Él podría estar muy feliz de que el Banco Central de Rusia compre suministros domésticos de Oro y observé cómo los precios internacionales al contado, junto con el valor del Rublo, se disparan más.

(Artículo escrito por Clint Siegner)

Saludos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jun 2022)

Se me habia pasado este jilo. Muy bueno

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antorob (29 Jun 2022)

Acabo de ver el hilo.

Me alegra que por fin comiences un nuevo hilo en burbuja.

La inflación de esta mañana en España está por encima del 10%, después de asegurarnos (Mayo) Calviño, que la inflación había tocado techo. El resultado de esta cifra ha sido "dimitir" al presidente del INE.

El presidente del INE dimite después de que el Gobierno cuestionase los datos del IPC y el PIB 

Sin duda, una mejora considerable para la inflación.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jun 2022)

Interesante hilo. ¿Qué pasó con tu blog en Rankia por cierto?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2022)

Hola, antorob: Pues, sí, ya andamos por aquí y ojalá el hilo tenga una buena trayectoria en el tiempo.

También he conocido la mala noticia del día... La Inflación sigue desbocada y eso que es la "oficial"... porque la REAL está muy alejada de ese 10,2% que han dado.

Luego la "excusa" empleada ha sido la misma, por "socorrida", que están empleando los Gobiernos occidentales: la "culpa" es de Rusia...

No tienen los suficientes huevos para denunciar que hemos llegado aquí por la demencial política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales. Recordarás que durante años estuvimos escribiendo en Rankia que esto acabaría sucediendo y así ha sido. Y esperemos que se cumplan los deseos que han expresado, es decir que tengamos una alta Inflación durante dos años, porque sino ya veremos qué pasará...

Un abrazo, Antonio.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Mi Blog en Rankia no está cerrado, pero lo he dejado sin actividad y he borrado todos los artículos, menos el primero. Motivos: primero porque son de mi propiedad intelectual y segundo porque el trato recibido en los últimos meses ha sido muy incorrecto. Ellos sabrán porqué...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (29 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Mi Blog en Rankia no está cerrado, pero lo he dejado sin actividad y he borrado todos los artículos, menos el primero. Motivos: primero porque son de mi propiedad intelectual y segundo porque el trato recibido en los últimos meses ha sido muy incorrecto. Ellos sabrán porqué...
> 
> Saludos.



Aunque el trato de Rankia hacia mi siempre ha sido exquisito y no tengo ninguna queja, si he observado una deriva hacia posiciones oficialistas, de forma sutil, pero concienzuda. Priman por supuesto los intereses comerciales, pero también dejan de lado los post más críticos, y promocionan otros más en la línea de búsqueda de la mejor inversión. 

Supongo que solo es una línea editorial buscando la mayor rentabilidad y puesto que Rankia es lo que es, los lectores quieren consejos que les hagan ganar dinero, no que les recuerden lo mal que está todo.

Si ha habido algo más, no tengo ni idea.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2022)

Sí y no... A los más "críticos" nos han dejado de lado y también es muy factible que sea como indicas, es decir que primen los intereses comerciales que, por otra parte, serían legítimos.

Pero ha debido haber algo más... De todas formas, como lo desconozco, tampoco puedo asegurar nada.

Ciertamente, durante años tuvieron conmigo un muy buen trato, pero últimamente ya no era así, de manera que lo mejor ha sido dejarlo y tampoco sé si definitivamente, aunque veo complicado volver a escribir allí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Recientemente, Freddie Pontón ha escrito sobre el nuevo modelo económico basado en amenazas (pandemias, bioterrorismo, cambio climático, clima extremo, guerra, terrorismo político y otros), construido sobre dos doctrinas de desarrollo sostenible, los Principios de Manhattan y los Principios de Berlín. Como concepto, algunos los han descrito como un enfoque unificador integrado que tiene como objetivo equilibrar y optimizar de manera sostenible la salud de las personas, los animales y los ecosistemas naturales. Sin embargo, tras un examen más detallado, estos principios se asemejan a un marco para una revisión socioeconómica totalmente globalizada.

En otras palabras, esta es otra ruta sutil para inyectar un flujo constante de miedo y coerción a través de los Gobiernos y las asociaciones público-privadas y en las sociedades. Cuando comprenda cómo funciona realmente, pronto se dará cuenta de las formas inteligentes en que los globalistas están utilizando la agenda One Health para optimizar sus resultados. De hecho, toda esta administración de élite del planeta no se lleva a cabo por puro altruismo, o algún deseo de salvar a la humanidad de una catástrofe ambiental inminente. Además, One Health proporciona las herramientas de control necesarias para alcanzar los objetivos marcados en la Agenda 2030 y los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible de la ONU.

Durante esta caótica transición económica y geopolítica, todos estamos ocupados siendo testigos de la manifestación mágica de la espiral inflacionaria en la Economía, mientras que esperamos con temor el regreso de la "próxima Pandemia", ya sea COVID, o uno de sus numerosos primos mercuriales programados para la próxima estación, en acción siempre que la OMS decida declarar una emergencia sanitaria mundial.

La OMS y sus socios han estado impulsando sin descanso la idea de que el "cambio climático" es una de las mayores amenazas mundiales para la salud de la Humanidad en el siglo XXI, una posición extrema que lo confirma la siguiente declaración de la OMS:

"Nunca ha sido más claro que la Crisis climática es una de las emergencias de salud más urgentes que todos enfrentamos", dijo la Dra. María Neira, Directora del Medio Ambiente, Cambio Climático y Salud de la OMS.

La siguiente declaración se hizo el 11 de Octubre del 2021, cuando la OMS lanzó su "Informe especial de la COP26 sobre cambio climático y salud". El informe sin duda allanó el camino para el argumento de One Health que se está utilizando para reforzar la "acción climática" en forma de una propuesta que establece explícitamente un conjunto de acciones prioritarias de la comunidad mundial de la salud para los Gobiernos y los formuladores de políticas de todo el mundo, llamando en que "actúen con urgencia" sobre lo que alegan es una Crisis climática y de salud dual.

También es importante tener en cuenta que cuando se trata de alarmistas del cambio climático, algunos de estos científicos y políticos asociados con este tema se han vuelto extremadamente religiosos en su tono y retórica.

El informe de la COP26 de la OMS incluye diez recomendaciones que destacan la necesidad urgente y las numerosas oportunidades emergentes para que los Gobiernos den prioridad a la salud y la equidad en las agendas internacionales sobre el clima y el desarrollo sostenible (les perdonan por omitir cualquier mención a las ganancias que esperan obtener de estos autogestionarios, llamadas corporaciones altruistas y sus fundaciones filantrópicas).

Cuando escuché términos de crisis como "emergencias de salud urgentes", las alarmas deberían sonar. A estas alturas, todos los que presten atención deberían saber lo que implica la palabra "emergencia", particularmente en términos de autorización (de uso) de emergencia. A estas alturas, ya deberías saber hacia dónde nos lleva este camino.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

Muy sencillo, el día que los que mandan y los ricos se dejen los jets, yates, limusinas, turismo espacial…, ese día me plantearé seriamente colaborar en el reciclaje, sostenibilidad, medio ambiente, contaminación… Hasta ese momento llevaré mi vida normal que, de por si, no es derrochadora pero tampoco completamente restringida


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2022)

Es lo que yo hago.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (30 Jun 2022)

¡Pues ke viva el lonchafinismo!


----------



## charlie3 (30 Jun 2022)

Pues imaginate la que montaría si estuviera al frente del BCE.
Ah no, espera, ya tenemos una ahí y la ha montado


----------



## Muttley (30 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aunque el trato de Rankia hacia mi siempre ha sido exquisito y no tengo ninguna queja, si he observado una deriva hacia posiciones oficialistas, de forma sutil, pero concienzuda. Priman por supuesto los intereses comerciales, pero también dejan de lado los post más críticos, y promocionan otros más en la línea de búsqueda de la mejor inversión.
> 
> Supongo que solo es una línea editorial buscando la mayor rentabilidad y puesto que Rankia es lo que es, los lectores quieren consejos que les hagan ganar dinero, no que les recuerden lo mal que está todo.
> 
> ...



Como sabéis tú y @fernandojcg en mi caso muy exquisito no fue.
Que no cuenten conmigo en el futuro.
Para nada.

Saludos y encantado de tener otra vez por aquí a Fernando.


----------



## antorob (30 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Como sabéis tú y @fernandojcg en mi caso muy exquisito no fue.
> Que no cuenten conmigo en el futuro.
> Para nada.
> 
> Saludos y encantado de tener otra vez por aquí a Fernando.



Entre tu caso, que es alucinante y la deriva hacia Fernando, parece que mi salida fue acertada, antes de que el trato no fuera tan "exquisito".


Sigo pensando que priman las razones comerciales en su nueva orientación. Excepto el caso de Innuendo que ya no tiene ninguna explicación satisfactoria. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha anunciado que los países BRICS establecerán una nueva moneda de reserva global para reemplazar al USD. Si tiene éxito, está medida tiene el potencial de colapsar la Economía y la Sociedad estadounidenses.

El USD, un esquema Ponzi de moneda fiduciaria que ha gobernado el mundo durante demasiado tiempo, está en sus últimas etapas. Si bien eso es algo bueno, lo que vendrá a continuación será nada menos que un estado esclavista permanente controlado por una moneda digital del Banco Central (CBDC). Y al mismo tiempo, Putin, hablando en el reciente foro de negocios BRICS, dice que el nuevo esquema ofrecerá una alternativa confiable para realizar transacciones internacionales.

Este es el final del juego...

"Se está resolviendo el tema de crear una moneda de reserva internacional basada en una canasta de monedas de nuestros países", dijo Putin. A principios de año, los países BRICS indicaron que están trabajando para establecer una nueva red de pago conjunto para eliminar gradualmente los sistemas financieros occidentales como SWIFT. "Los países BRICS también han estado impulsando el uso de monedas locales en el comercio mutuo", informó Dipanjan Roy Chaudhury de "The Económico Times".

Según el medio de comunicación chino "South China Morning Post", la reunión de los BRICS también incluyó discusiones sobre un nuevo acuerdo de libre comercio que acompañará a la nueva moneda de reserva mundial propuesta por Putin. "Construir un acuerdo de libre comercio es un medio muy importante para aprovechar este potencial comercial, que China está dispuesta a discutir con otros países BRICS", dijo Wang Shouwen, Viceministro de Comercio de China.

Esto no es por accidente. No hay coincidencias. Se están adueñando de todo, incluidos los seres humanos, a menos que nos neguemos a participar de su sistema. Una vez que el USD se derrumbe, y la Sociedad lo siga rápidamente, los gobernantes tendrán todas las excusas para introducir y hacer atractivo su sistema totalitario de esclavitud permanente.

La única pregunta que queda por responder es si la Humanidad será capaz de rebelarse a tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (30 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: El Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha anunciado que los países BRICS establecerán una nueva moneda de reserva global para reemplazar al USD. Si tiene éxito, está medida tiene el potencial de colapsar la Economía y la Sociedad estadounidenses.
> 
> El USD, un esquema Ponzi de moneda fiduciaria que ha gobernado el mundo durante demasiado tiempo, está en sus últimas etapas. Si bien eso es algo bueno, lo que vendrá a continuación será nada menos que un estado esclavista permanente controlado por una moneda digital del Banco Central (CBDC). Y al mismo tiempo, Putin, hablando en el reciente foro de negocios BRICS, dice que el nuevo esquema ofrecerá una alternativa confiable para realizar transacciones internacionales.
> 
> ...



Era cuestión de tiempo, hagan juego señores...
Desde occidente/OTAN llevan tiempo vendiéndonos que Putin estaba sólo y que estaba acorralado contra las cuerdas. No lo sé Rick, parece falso...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2022)

Hola, Tío Pepe: Occidente está tomando el peor de los caminos... Parece que siguen ignorando que el otro "bloque" lo tIene mucho mejor para afrontar los difíciles tiempos futuros.

El seguir los dictados de un "Imperio" que se está desmoronando no nos vaticina nada bueno para los que vivimos en estas latitudes.

Y mucho Ojo, porque si prospera la iniciativa de Putin y la nueva moneda es adoptada por los BRICS, será una simple cuestión de tiempo la caída del USD... con lo que ello comportará.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Jun 2022)

A mi lo que me da MIEDO es de lo que sean capaces de hacer los useños y sus lacayos anglos para evitar ese escenario de "otra" moneda-reserva y la posible competencia/colapso del USD, pues su complejo militar-industrial (verdadera locomotora de la coñomía useña desde la 2ª Guerra Mundial tito Ike dixit) depende ABSOLUTAMENTE de tener el déficit infinito que le permite.... si arrasaron países enteros por el "riesgo" (Libia e Irak) de que se salieran del eje petrodólar, no sé yo si aprovecharían para liarla parda con alguna otra excusa y escalar a lo bruto la guerra (Taiwan? Corea?)

En fin, ¿cómo pensáis que reaccionarían si se diera ese hecho?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Teniendo en cuenta los antecedentes históricos, pocas dudas albergo yo con respecto a cuál sería la reacción de los países anglos y de sus respectivos lacayos: habría guerra y muy probablemente a escala mundial.

Y no creo que se quedará en una simple guerra convencional... Se usaría el arsenal nuclear.

Saludos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Recientemente, Freddie Pontón ha escrito sobre el nuevo modelo económico basado en amenazas (pandemias, bioterrorismo, cambio climático, clima extremo, guerra, terrorismo político y otros), construido sobre dos doctrinas de desarrollo sostenible, los Principios de Manhattan y los Principios de Berlín. Como concepto, algunos los han descrito como un enfoque unificador integrado que tiene como objetivo equilibrar y optimizar de manera sostenible la salud de las personas, los animales y los ecosistemas naturales. Sin embargo, tras un examen más detallado, estos principios se asemejan a un marco para una revisión socioeconómica totalmente globalizada.
> 
> ...



Un poco de miedo da

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Teniendo en cuenta los antecedentes históricos, pocas dudas albergo yo con respecto a cuál sería la reacción de los países anglos y de sus respectivos lacayos: habría guerra y muy probablemente a escala mundial.
> 
> Y no creo que se quedará en una simple guerra convencional... Se usaría el arsenal nuclear.
> 
> Saludos.



Es precisamente lo que estoy temiendo, y personalmente me parece una barbaridad y un suicidio porque salvo "arma milagrosa" de última hora que impidiera la reacción contraria, sería un loose-loose para todos en plan "si no puedo ser el jefe, que se hunda el mundo conmigo..."

Y algo se deben oler los jerifaltes multimillonarios de medio mundo, porque sus movimientos para prepararse para lo que llaman el EVENTO son cada vez más evidentes... ¿has leído a Rushkoff por cierto?









La supervivencia de los más ricos y cómo traman abandonar el barco


Para los multimillonarios, el futuro de la tecnología consiste en su capacidad de huida. El objetivo es trascender la condición humana y protegerse del cambio climático, los grandes flujos migratorios, las pandemias globales...




ctxt.es


----------



## Hostigador (30 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tío Pepe: Occidente está tomando el peor de los caminos... Parece que siguen ignorando que el otro "bloque" lo tIene mucho mejor para afrontar los difíciles tiempos futuros.
> 
> El seguir los dictados de un "Imperio" que se está desmoronando no nos vaticina nada nuevo para los que vivimos en estas latitudes.
> 
> ...



O el mejor,si les va la marcha y les gusta implosionar sistemas Ponzi pa asegurarse de ke la peña no podra elegir casi nada
Sus jefes tienen una admirable inteligencia


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Estos "indigentes mentales" son capaces de lo peor... Si han sido capaces de soltar un virus tan letal, al menos en sus principios, de qué no serán capaces con tal de perpetuarse en el manejo del Poder.

Llevamos más de dos años en que están tensando la "cuerda" a niveles no vistos en décadas y eso no augura nada bueno... Son muchos los amigos que en una conversación me han preguntado si pienso que va a haber una guerra y mi respuesta ha sido afirmativa, aunque no la espero en el corto plazo.

De Rushkoff he leído alguna cosa, especialmente en medios estadounidenses, pero de forma muy residual. No es que no me interese -que sí-, pero hay el tiempo que hay...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (30 Jun 2022)

Muy interesante el hilo, lo cierto es que no hay duda que las piezas en el tablero se han ido posicionando desde hace bastante tiempo, aunque sea ahora cuando nos enfrentamos a una crisis en ciernes cuando se masca la tensión.
Sin duda Rusia y China hace tiempo que se estaban posicionando, y Putin puede ser de todo menos tonto, y hace tiempo que viró hacia un socio que le fuera más prometedor que no estaba precisamente en occidente:











Para ser sincero, no veo el futuro con excesivo optimismo, cada vez más veo que hemos sido privilegiados de vivir en este momento y lugar, porque coincido con vosotros que no veo un desenlace favorable para nadie. Sin duda la fuerza que le da a EEUU que su moneda sea la reserva global de valor, al igual que la moneda de cambio para la mayoría de transacciones internacionales, tiene un valor incalculable, y gran parte de la fuerza de su economía se sustenta sobre esa base.
Y coincido plenamente con que seguir a EEUU no será bueno, porque todo parece indicar que nos adentramos a un entorno incierto donde las materias primas van a tomar cada vez más peso, y por desgracia Europa somos deficitarios en prácticamente todas. Por no hablar de la energía que cada vez va a ser un bien más escaso.
Menudo panorama desolador...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2022)

Hola, Tío Pepe: Es que el futuro se ve incierto por muchas razones. Ahora mismo, lo que parece más perentorio es una Inflación desbocada y la Crisis energética.

Un poco más allá, sin dejar de ser una gran amenaza, está la situación geopolítica mundial...

La verdad es que el otro "bloque", liderado por China y Rusia, también da cierta "grima", entre otras muchas razones porque son regímenes totalitarios y, por lo tanto, represivos. No parecen la mejor alternativa al "Imperio" y, por eso mismo, es factible un choque de "civilizaciones".

Resumiendo, la realidad es que vivimos tiempos sumamente inciertos y más cuando, como bien dices, venimos de unos estándares de vida que difícilmente volverán a darse, al menos en el medio plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hay algo muy fácil de entender, pero que no suele gustar a los Imperios y es que éstos acaban teniendo caducidad... Y esto es lo que los Estados Unidos no quieren aceptar, a pesar de que los "vientos" ya no les son favorables...

La Historia nos explica lo que sucedió con los distintos Imperios: el Griego, el Romano, el Otomano, el Español, el Británico, el Francés... Es decir, que es imposible mantener un estatus para siempre y ahí se encuentra el principal "escollo" para la Humanidad, ya que es muy dudoso que los Estados Unidos acepten sin más lo que no deja de ser un ciclo natural de los Imperios.

Los Estados Unidos sustentan su Poder en base a la existencia del Petrodólar... En origen, éste estaba ligado al Patrón Oro. De hecho, los EE UU., después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, poseían la mayor parte del suministro mundial del Oro. Acordó canjear cualquier USD por su valor en Oro si los otros países vinculaban sus monedas a la moneda estadounidense. Otros países ya firmaron este acuerdo en Bretton Woods en 1944, de manera que se estableció el USD como moneda de reserva mundial.

El 14 de Febrero del 1945, el Presidente Roosevelt inició la alianza con Arabia Saudita. Se reunió con el monarca saudí Abd al-Aziz y a partir de ahí se consolidó la relación entre el USD y el Petróleo: nace el Petrodólar, aunque pasarían bastantes años hasta que recibiese ese nombre y se consolidiara a nivel mundial.

En 1971, la Estanflación de los Estados Unidos provocó un colapso del USD y también provocó que muchos países quisieran canjear sus Dólares por Oro. El entonces Presidente, Richard Nixon, tuvo que suspender el Patrón Oro para proteger las reservas de Oro de los EE.UU. La "jugada" le salió bien, ya que el USD se derrumbó, favoreciendo a la Economía estadounidense, puesto que sus exportaciones fueron mucho más competitivas.

Es en 1979, cuando los Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudita negociaron la Comisión Conjunta de Cooperación Económica entre los EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita. Allí se acordó utilizar el USD para los contratos petroleros. Otra jugada maestra de los estadounidenses: Los Dólares se iban a reciclar de regreso a los Estados Unidos a través de contratos con empresas estadounidenses.

Y desde aquel entonces, los Estados Unidos utilizan el poder del Petrodólar para hacer cumplir su política exterior.

Pero en su momento, ya surgieron los primeros "disidentes": los dirigentes de Irak, Libia y Siria... Ya sabemos lo que pasó con estos tres países y la "labor" efectuada por los EE.UU. en aras de seguir "protegiendo" sus intereses.

Sin embargo, a los EE.UU. les han seguido "creciendo los enanos"... Ahora ya son China, Rusia y muchos otros países los que están cuestionando al USD... Y estas naciones no son precisamente unas "hermanitas de la caridad" comparadas con los países árabes destruidos.

Así que teniendo en cuenta todo lo que está sucediendo en el mundo en estos momentos, se "entiende" el "nerviosismo" que está mostrando el Imperialismo estadounidense. Y harían bien en mirar lo que dice la Historia cuando un Imperio empieza a ser cuestionado...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2022)

Cada bloque tendrá su moneda digital que manejarán a su antojo pero en los intercambios entre bloques se usará el trueque o el oro.
Los ciudadanos de a pie estarán a merced de lo manden las autoridades y los MPs ni los olerán (salvo que ya lo tuvieran o casos contados) El oro de los ciudadanos se intentará confiscar de la forma más disimulada posible pues será una buena fuente de poder. Imaginen, si para jorobar al otro bloque se ponen importantes aranceles/restricciones a productos que se convertirían en exóticos y escasos en el otro bloque y un ciudadano particular se puede saltar ese muro comprando directamente en el país de origen con oro. Algo así como el estraperlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2022)

Probablemente, los cercos que se están intentando poner en la actualidad a las Criptomonedas sirvan también como un "ensayo" para implementarlo a los MPs en el futuro. A saber lo que pasa por la cabeza de estos "enfermos mentales"...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (1 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cada bloque tendrá su moneda digital que manejarán a su antojo pero en los intercambios entre bloques se usará el trueque o el oro.
> Los ciudadanos de a pie estarán a merced de lo manden las autoridades y los MPs ni los olerán (salvo que ya lo tuvieran o casos contados) El oro de los ciudadanos se intentará confiscar de la forma más disimulada posible pues será una buena fuente de poder. Imaginen, si para jorobar al otro bloque se ponen importantes aranceles/restricciones a productos que se convertirían en exóticos y escasos en el otro bloque y un ciudadano particular se puede saltar ese muro comprando directamente en el país de origen con oro. Algo así como el estraperlo.



Las monedas de plata ke acumulo son todas para estraperlo,para comida
Solo en caso de hambre me deshare del metal...Pero sin dejarme cegar por la desesperacion,con la cabeza bien fria,marcando las reglas
en mi zona geografica particular,pues kien tiene el metal...Sera como si tuviese la Lanza de Longino,ke todo lo puede atravesar


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2022)

Hola, Hostigados: Mejor que ese escenario tarde en llegar o mucho mejor que no lo haga...

Realmente, vivimos en un mundo, principalmente el occidental, al que le será muy difícil aceptar un decrecimiento generalizado como el que se está acercando... En fin, ya veremos cómo se ponen las cosas en los dos próximos años.

Por cierto, ayer y hoy he estado comprando Plata, aunque más vinculada al "papel" por mucho que mi "intermediario" me diga que es "física"...

Saludos.


----------



## padrino (2 Jul 2022)

Me alegra encontrarle por aquí también, y por supuesto a Antonio también.
En Rankia han debido pensar que a enemigo que huye puente de plata...

Lo de Rankia creo que era cuestión de tiempo. Sus entradas quizás no encajaban con el perfil de bloguero que desea la empresa. Sin quizás, seguro.
Si viven de la publicidad de bancos y brokers y los rankianos leen entradas relativas o que barajan la posibilidad de colapso del sistema financiero pues...
A fin de cuentas sus anunciantes viven de las comisiones dede los productos de inversión. 
No queda bonito asustar a los clientes.
Un saludo a ambos y nos leemos por aquí. A rey muerto rey puesto.
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Hola, padrino: Encantado de leerle por aquí.

Respecto a Rankia muy posiblemente sea como comenta. Total, es la clásica web de Inversión a la que le interesa vender y poco más...

En fin, en lo personal paso página y miraré de seguir con la misma trayectoria que siempre he tenido. Quizás, en los dos últimos años me haya volcado más en tratar temas más complejos, pero que creo que merecen más mi atención.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Te echaba a faltar... Nos leemos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Si esto no es el avance de una "Tormenta"...

GDPNow Forecast Plunges to -2.1 Percent, a Recession Has Clearly Started

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (2 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigados: Mejor que ese escenario tarde en llegar o mucho mejor que no lo haga...
> 
> Realmente, vivimos en un mundo, principalmente el occidental, al que le será muy difícil aceptar un decrecimiento generalizado como el que se está acercando... En fin, ya veremos cómo se ponen las cosas en los dos próximos años.
> 
> ...



A pesar de mi poca experiencia en mercados financieros,a mi tambien me da la sensacion de ke es muy buen
momento para poner posiciones largas en oro y plata de"papel"
Puede ke a lo largo de la semana entrante sigamos viendo plata spot debajo de 20 USD


----------



## antorob (2 Jul 2022)

padrino dijo:


> Me alegra encontrarle por aquí también, y por supuesto a Antonio también.
> En Rankia han debido pensar que a enemigo que huye puente de plata...
> 
> Lo de Rankia creo que era cuestión de tiempo. Sus entradas quizás no encajaban con el perfil de bloguero que desea la empresa. Sin quizás, seguro.
> ...



Hola padrino.

A mi me gusta leer Rankia, porque es un submundo interesante para aprender sentimiento de mercado.

Ahora les están dando fuerte en los sus fondos preferidos, pero a pesar de bajadas del 30% en el primer semestre, no veo pánico por ningún sitio.

Las semejanzas con crisis parecidas a esta (se habla de 1973 e incluso de 2000 o 2008), se saldaron con un importante aumento en la producción de petróleo. En los años 80 fue Alaska y el mar del Norte y en 2008 el shale oil salió al rescate.

Ahora Putin, que está claro, sabe de que va la energía ha tomado la delantera y aprovechando las sanciones que no olvidemos, sabía le iban a imponer, ha resuelto acabar con el sistema Swift, el imperio del dólar y lo que se ponga por delante. 

Como los americanos no están por la labor, estamos inmersos en una guerra en varias fases, donde la primera en Ucrania es de desgaste. Pero ya están tomando posiciones, para presionar con una ampliación de la guerra, si existen cortes de energía. 

En el reciente acuerdo de la OTAN, han cambiado el concepto de defensa para considerar el corte de energía como acto de guerra.

Así que ya tenemos una hoja de ruta. Primero se imponen controles de precios al petróleo, obligando a los rusos a venderlo a 50$. si se niegan y dejan de vender el petróleo a Europa, se considera acto de guerra y empiezan los preparativos para una ¿invasión?.

Lo que está claro es que estamos en un periodo muy conflictivo desde el punto de vista militar y francamente descendente en el aspecto energético y por lo tanto económico. 

Bueno ya os he dejado algo para debatir, que seguro a Fernando le gusta, por la parte de geopolítica que contiene.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Yo no soy tan optimista en cuanto a tomar posiciones largas en el Oro y la Plata. Ahora me estoy limitando a comprar promediando en la caída de la Plata y en el Oro voy bastante bien servido, de manera que solo entraría en precios bastante más bajos.

Si algo he aprendido en esto del Ahorro/Inversión es a no correr tras los precios y primar la Liquidez para aprovechar las "oportunidades" que se puedan dar. Después se acertará o no, pero así se pierde menos y también se gana menos, pero se obtiene una mayor tranquilidad.

A ver si un día de estos me animo a analizar la Plata y no para el corto plazo, que para mí es indiferente en estos momentos, fuera de la ocasión de acumular, pero con esto ya te estoy diciendo que espero precios más bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Jul 2022)

Se me pasó por alto este hilo, imperdonable.

Bienvenido de nuevo a tu casa Fernando, siempre es un lujo poder contar con tus análisis. Gracias!




fernandojcg dijo:


> A ver si un día de estos me animo a analizar la Plata y no para el corto plazo, que para mí es indiferente en estos momentos, fuera de la ocasión de acumular, pero con esto ya te estoy diciendo que espero precios más bajos.



Seguramente lleves razón, y veremos precios más bajos en la plata, pero en la de mentira, la de papel. De momento, las últimas bajadas no se han visto reflejadas a rasgos generales en las tiendas y, desde ayer 01 de Julio, Estonia ha realizado varios cambios en lo que a IVA se refiere, que como no podía ser de otra manera, no han cursado a la baja, así pues, tocó despedirse del "VAT free Silver".

Pueden llevar la plata de mentira hasta valores que rocen el cero, que los que tienen la plata de verdad en los expositores de sus tiendas, dicen otra cosa. 

Saludos


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigados: Mejor que ese escenario tarde en llegar o mucho mejor que no lo haga...
> 
> Realmente, vivimos en un mundo, principalmente el occidental, al que le será muy difícil aceptar un decrecimiento generalizado como el que se está acercando... En fin, ya veremos cómo se ponen las cosas en los dos próximos años.
> 
> ...



Una anécdota sobre nuestro modo de vida 

Cuando estuve en Indonesia, en riung, un sitio bastante recóndito.. vi con mis ojos como prácticamente la casi única mercancía del puesto local eran sacos de arroz de no sé cuantos kg pero juraría que eran más grandes que los sacos de hormigón o de harina que se manejan aquí, podrían haber sido de 30 o de 50 kg.. me acuerdo que me sorprendió porque aquí normalmente se venden en paquetes de un kg.. hace poco mi padre me trajo 5kg pero ya es algo especial

Mención a parte la gasolina.. en muchos sitios donde hay sólo motos, y todas de la misma marca, al igual que los coches, te la dan unos niños que la chupan con una pajita de un tanque de plástico más grande

no hablar luego de la cantidad de basura acumulada en algunas zonas, ya que por mucho que ellos no ensucien prácticamente nada, los desechos permanecen indefinidamente porque no hay limpieza alguna

aún me acuerdo la huelga de metro de 2007 en noche vieja cuando había algo como 10 cm de capa uniforme en el suelo en algunas zonas, pues me imagino que madrid en un mes sin servicio de limpieza estaría parecido

nuestra sociedad es mucho más frágil de lo que parece, lo hemos visto con el covid, es suficiente un par de semanas sin camiones, o sin electricidad, y volvemos a la edad de la piedra

dicho esto, es solo para fantasear, cuando llegue el momento, si llega, probablemente los acontecimientos tomen cauces difícilmente previsibles


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una anécdota sobre nuestro modo de vida
> 
> Cuando estuve en Indonesia, en riung, un sitio bastante recóndito.. vi con mis ojos como prácticamente la casi única mercancía del puesto local eran sacos de arroz de no sé cuantos kg pero juraría que eran más grandes que los sacos de hormigón o de harina que se manejan aquí, podrían haber sido de 30 o de 50 kg.. me acuerdo que me sorprendió porque aquí normalmente se venden en paquetes de un kg.. hace poco mi padre me trajo 5kg pero ya es algo especial
> 
> ...



Añado que a algunos parecerá obvio que el arroz se recoja a mano pero a mi no me dejaba de sorprender, viniendo de Lombardía donde todo el cultivo es mecanizado, si bien anteriormente era típica esa profesión, y precisamente era recordada en cantos y poesías como algo físicamente demoledor


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola padrino.
> 
> A mi me gusta leer Rankia, porque es un submundo interesante para aprender sentimiento de mercado.
> 
> ...



Hola, antorob: Si te soy sincero, en Rankia solo seguía a muy pocos blogueros y que cabían en los dedos de una mano. Tú eras el principal.

A mí Rankia no me servía de mucho como sentimiento del mercado, puesto que siempre son alcistas y cualquier recorte lo consideran como una gran oportunidad. Y fíjate cómo les va ahora... En fin, ya se lo harán...

Respecto a esta Crisis, creo que posiblemente nos vayamos a enfrentar a algo que va a ser muy diferente a lo que hasta ahora habíamos conocido. La verdad es que esto me tiene bastante preocupado, máxime cuando la gente no acaba de percibirla más que en lo que ahora le toca, por tanto con una visión muy cortoplacista

De la situación geopolítica, y especialmente sobre la OTAN, tengo que escribir... 

De la Cumbre ha emanado un comunicado que no es nada tranquilizador. A ver si esta tarde tengo algo de tiempo y lo abordo con más profundidad.

Una cosa: la OTAN no tiene capacidad para invadir Rusia. Sería un desastre como lo fueron otras campañas históricas que lo intentaron.

Bueno, antorob, aplazo el tema para retomarlo más tarde. Y Muchas Gracias por abrir el debate.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Se me pasó por alto este hilo, imperdonable.
> 
> Bienvenido de nuevo a tu casa Fernando, siempre es un lujo poder contar con tus análisis. Gracias!
> 
> ...



Hola Arbeyna: Muchas Gracias por tus palabras.

Ciertamente, la Plata FÍSICA está totalmente desacoplada del formato "papel" y eso ha venido para quedarse... Es más, con el tiempo el diferencial seguirá ampliándose, es decir que si alguien querrá FÍSICO pagará sí o sí lo que le pidan. Al tiempo...

Pasando al análisis de la cotización de la Plata, a "x" plazo creo que veremos los $ 17,50 y con una posible extensión hacia los $ 15 / $ 14. Esto último si las condiciones económicas acaban siendo las que creo que se acabarán produciendo.

Y en el Oro habrá que esperar si toca los $ 1725 y entonces veremos cuál puede ser su evolución... 

Desde luego, y con la Inflación existente, es una "anormalidad" lo que está sucediendo con los MPs. Otro tema que habrá que tocar en el hilo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una anécdota sobre nuestro modo de vida
> 
> Cuando estuve en Indonesia, en riung, un sitio bastante recóndito.. vi con mis ojos como prácticamente la casi única mercancía del puesto local eran sacos de arroz de no sé cuantos kg pero juraría que eran más grandes que los sacos de hormigón o de harina que se manejan aquí, podrían haber sido de 30 o de 50 kg.. me acuerdo que me sorprendió porque aquí normalmente se venden en paquetes de un kg.. hace poco mi padre me trajo 5kg pero ya es algo especial
> 
> ...



Hola, frankie83: Te agradezco mucho tus comentarios. Un baño de realidad y que algunos deberían leer y tener en cuenta...

Por cierto, hace pocos años unos familiares estuvieron en Indonesia y me explicaron lo mismo que tú has hecho. En cualquier caso, es algo que yo también he podido constatar en otros países del Tercer Mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Voy a proseguir con el tema de la OTAN y que deje pendiente está mañana.

La OTAN se está saliendo de "madre" y cada vez más. Veamos...

Se está olvidando para qué se creó la OTAN y ahora ya declaran abiertamente que tiene un carácter global, es decir sin fronteras. En esa línea va el comunicado de la Cumbre en la que afirman que China "desafía sus intereses, seguridad y valores".

Como era de esperar, también calificaron a Rusia de "la amenaza más significativa y directa".

Las naciones de la Alianza reiteraron que no buscan una "confrontación y no representan ninguna amenaza para la Federación Rusa", pero prometieron continuar respondiendo a las "acciones hostiles" por parte de Moscú "de una manera unida y responsable "...

Ahora bien, que yo sepa Rusia no ha emprendido acciones hostiles contra los países miembros de la OTAN, sino contra un país que NO pertenece a la organización, es decir Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Rusia sí que podría considerar como "acciones hostiles" las emprendidas por la OTAN mediante una amplia gama de sanciones, robando el dinero ruso depositado en sus países y qué decir de todo el armamento enviado a Ucrania... De hecho, estamos inmersos en lo que se denomina una "guerra híbrida".

La OTAN abordó también la cooperación entre Pekín y Moscú y declaró que "va en contra de nuestros valores e intereses".

Y en el contexto de China, el bloque aseveró que defenderá los valores comunes de sus miembros "y el orden internacional basado en reglas, incluida la libertad de navegación".

Por su parte, Biden indicó las medidas que planea:

- Aumentar el número de destructores estadounidenses con base en España de 4 a 6.

- Establecer la sede permanente del Quinto Cuerpo del Ejército de los EE.UU. en Polonia.

- Mantener una brigada adicional en rotación de 3.000 combatientes, además de un personal de 2.000 miembros en Rumanía.

- "Mejorar nuestros despliegues rotacionales" en los Estados bálticos.

- Enviar dos escuadrones adicionales de cazas F-35 al Reino Unido

- Desplegar defensa aérea adicional "y otros recursos " en Alemania e Italia.

Y Rusia tampoco va a estar quieta...

Durante una reunión reciente entre los presidentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia, se anunció el posible inicio del despliegue de armas nucleares rusas en el territorio bielorruso.

Además de la entrega previamente anunciada de sistemas Iskander-M capaces de transportar ojivas nucleares, Putin propuso modernizar el avión SU-25 en servicio con el ejército bielorruso en Rusia. Muchos periodistas percibieron está declaración como un posible refinamiento del avión de ataque bielorruso para transportar armas nucleares. De todas formas, no creo que esa la intención para modernizar el avión, puesto que la Fuerza Aérea de Bielorrusia ya está armada con modernos cazas SU-30SM, que pueden transportar municiones nucleares especiales sin ninguna modificación.

En fin, que unos y otros están poniendo "bonito" el panorama en Europa... Y ya tendremos tiempo de ir comentando sobre Geopolítica en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

Hola, de nuevo .. Voy a aprovechar que esta tarde dispongo de tiempo para ir ampliando los contenidos del hilo.

Acabo de leer en "New York Post" (30 de Junio pasado), que Bill Gates está considerado el mayor propietario privado de tierras agrícolas de los EE.UU., con unas... 108.860 hectáreas en docenas de estados de la Unión. Eso se corresponde con poco menos del 1% de las tierras agrícolas totales del país.

El último movimiento de la firma de Gates, Red River Trust, ha sido la compra de terrenos por un valor de $ 13,5 millones en dos condados a los ricos productores de Campbell Farms, al noroeste de Dakota del Norte.

Resulta muy llamativo el interés de Bill Gates por la adquisición de terrenos agrícolas y más con unas extensiones tan enormes. Qué no sabrá este "pollo"... y para qué se está preparando.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo .. Voy a aprovechar que está tarde dispongo de tiempo para ir ampliando los contenidos del hilo.
> 
> Acabo de leer en "New York Post" (30 de Junio pasado), que Bill Gates está considerado el mayor propietario privado de tierras agrícolas de los EE.UU., con unas... 108.860 hectáreas en docenas de estados de la Unión. Eso se corresponde con poco menos del 1% de las tierras agrícolas totales del país.
> 
> ...



Me parece evidente, quiere vendernos hasta la comida, como si no hubiera vendido bastante en su vida, no se puede ocupar de la petanca o de sus nietos?

lo que no acabo de entender (si, ya sabemos el libre mercado y tal) porque todo el mundo debería depender de un solo miserable hombre. Que invierta en Windows que bastante malo es y necesita mejorarse

es de todas formas muy útil que se destape de una vez que esos súper-ricos ni aportan nada ni son benefactores, y el lo hace más evidente que otros


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

Un amigo bastante conocido en Rankia, se refiere al individuo en cuestión como Kill Puertas... Y no le falta razón.

Este "filántropo" es una buena pieza... La gente debería saber más sobre sus "obras"... Sí, esas que no se cuentan.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (3 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un amigo bastante conocido en Rankia, se refiere al individuo en cuestión como Kill Puertas... Y no le falta razón.
> 
> Este "filántropo" es una buena pieza... La gente debería saber más sobre sus "obras"... Sí, esas que no se cuentan.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno,bueno,el Bilis ese no le llega ni a la suela del zapato de Enrique Kissinger y sus"ex-perimentos"con terricolas puerto-rikeños


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

No te pienses... "Tela" la que tiene este "pollo".

Y de Kissinger ya sabemos que es un genocida.

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> Hay que añadir que el WEF ofrece capacitación para "talentos políticos" y por el que han pasado numerosos líderes mundiales en el pasado, incluidos *Angela Merkel, Emmanuel Macron, Nicolas Sarkozy, Tony Blair y Bill Gates.*
> 
> Saludos.




te falta decir que PUTIN es un miembro destacado del foro de Davos y que siempre ha sido uno de los preferidos de Klaus Schwab









Klaus Schwab, dueño del Foro de Davos: el hermético negocio familiar más influyente del mundo


El Foro Económico Mundial celebrado esta semana en Davos ha reunido a líderes políticos, presidentes de gobierno y a algunos de los empresarios más poderosos del mundo en un...




www.elmundo.es





Y que la trama llamada guerra de Ucrania es la segunda parte del coronavirus para implantar la agenda 2030


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2022)

Yo más bien hablaría en pasado... La deriva tomada por Rusia creo que dejará de lado al Foro Económico Mundial.

La Guerra de Ucrania es muy posible que forme parte del "pack" de estos "enfermos mentales". Quieren desestabilizar el mundo y lo están consiguiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

Es sabido que gran parte de la producción mundial del Oro toca suelo suizo. De hecho, Suiza es la refinería más grande del mundo (cuatro de las refinerías más grandes son suizas), lo que la convierte en el mayor importador y exportador.

En el 2020, Suiza importó $ 87.400 millones y exportó $ 68.500 millones en Oro, según el sitio de datos de comercio internacional OEC.

La semana pasada, las aduanas suizas publicaron sus estadísticas comerciales de Mayo, que muestran algunas tendencias interesantes...

Las cifras principales son las siguientes: los envíos de lingotes de Oro de Mayo se recuperaron parcialmente de los niveles deprimidos de Abril, culminando en una ganancia del 5% hasta la fecha en el mismo período del año pasado a 558 toneladas.

Este es el total más alto de Enero a Mayo desde el 2018, dice Metals Focus.

Si bien los flujos comerciales fluctuaron enormemente (por ejemplo, China pasó de ser un gran importador a estar completamente en silencio durante los bloqueos), la popularidad perdurable del Oro como inversión en los EE UU. es una tendencia que vale la pena destacar, dice.

"En lo que va de año (las importaciones de los EE.UU.) aumentaron un 170% hasta las 103 toneladas", afirma Metals Focus.

"... el total es el segundo más alto registrado.

"Esto refleja en parte la fortaleza de la demanda de monedas y lingotes acuñados en los EE.UU., que se ha mantenido excepcionalmente saludable durante la mayor parte de los dos últimos años".

Y por segundo año, los EE.UU. siguieron siendo el destino individual más grande para los lingotes de Plata suizos, representando alrededor del 30% del total.

Esto se compara con menos del 1% durante gran parte de la década anterior.

"Aunque estas entregas disminuyeron año a año, se mantuvieron históricamente altas, lo que refleja fuertes envíos de lingotes de Plata acuñadas a los EE.UU., para satisfacer el apetito casi insaciable del país por productos de inversión minorista", dice Metals Focus.

Sin embargo, y curiosamente, la sangría continúa entre las mineras que se dedican a su extracción...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

El exDirector de la CIA y Secretario de Estado, Mike Pompeo, pronunció un discurso en el Instituto Hudson la semana pasada que, probablemente, valga la pena echarle un vistazo solo por cuánto revela sobre la naturaleza del Imperio estadounidense y las instituciones corruptas que influyen en sus políticas.

Pompeo está considerado un "miembro distinguido" en el Instituto Hudson, mientras espera que la puerta giratoria del pantanal de DC lo rote nuevamente a un puesto en el Gobierno Federal. El Instituto Hudson es un grupo de expertos neoconservador que tiene un alto grado de superposición con el infame Proyecto para el Nuevo Siglo Americano y su alineación de arquitectos de la guerra de Irak, y pasa gran parte de su tiempo fabricando apoyo de Beltway para agendas agresivas contra Irán. Fue fundado en 1961 con la ayuda de un "guerrero" llamado Herman Kahn, cuyo apoyo entusiasta a la idea de que los EE.UU. pueden ganar una guerra una guerra nuclear a la Unión Soviética fue, según se dice, una inspiración para la película "Dr. Strangelove".

Un grupo de expertos es una institución en la que las peores personas del mundo pagan a los académicos para que presenten explicaciones de porqué sería bueno e inteligente hacer algo malvado y estúpido, que luego se lanzan en puntos clave de influencia en los medios y el Gobierno. "Think Thank" es una buena y acertada etiqueta para estas instituciones, porque se dedican a controlar lo que piensa la gente.

El discurso de Pompeo fue un largo "beso negro" para el complejo militar e industrial que lo emplea indirectamente. En repetidas ocasiones canta las alabanzas de las armas que se están vertiendo en Ucrania, dos de ellas por su nombre: el misil Patriot, construido por Raytheon, y el misil Javelin, construido conjuntamente por Raytheon y Lockheed Martín, los cuales resultan ser los principales financiadores del Instituto Hudson y que denuncia repetidamente la "retirada desastrosa de Afganistán" y crítica a la Administración Biden por no controlar los recursos de combustibles fósiles del mundo de manera suficientemente agresiva en sus esfuerzos por "postrarse ante los radicales".

Pompeo, que está calificado como uno de los imperialistas más fanáticos de todo el planeta, dice que "la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta de la China es una forma de imperialismo". Denuncia un "genocidio" en Xinjiang e insinúa repetidamente que China desató deliberadamente el Covid-19 en el mundo, llamándolo "la pandemia global inducida por China". Afirma también que Vladimir Putin está tratando de reconstruir la Unión Soviética.

Junto con elogios a la OTAN y a las diversas alianzas contra China en el Indo-Pacífico, Pompeo nombra a "Ucrania, Israel y Taiwán" como "los tres faros de la libertad" y que esas alianzas deben apoyarse militarmente. Notaréis que esos tres "faros" resultan ser los puntos más candentes del conflicto geoestratégico con los tres principales oponentes del Imperio estadounidense: Rusia, Irán y China

Pero hay un par de cosas que dice Pompeo que tienen mucha "carne" en ellas...

"Al ayudar a Ucrania, socavamos la creación de un eje ruso-chino empeñado en ejercer la hegemonía militar y económica en Europa, Asia y Oriente Medio", dijo Pompeo.

"Debemos evitar la formación de un coloso paneuroasiático que incorpore a Rusia, pero liderado por China", agregó más tarde. "Para hacer eso, tenemos que fortalecer la OTAN, y vemos que nada impide el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia a esa organización".

A todo esto, vale la pena recordar que la OTAN ha designado por primera vez a China como una amenaza debido a su alineación con Rusia, y el Secretario General de la OTAN ha admitido que la organización se ha estado preparando para un conflicto con Rusia desde el 2014...

En fin, está claro que los Estados Unidos pretenden una hegemonía unipolar... Y para ello no importa cuánta violencia y devastación necesite infringir a la Humanidad y sin importar tampoco cuánta política nuclear amenazante para el mundo deba involucrarse para lograrlo.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> El exDirector debla CIA y Secretario de Estado, Mike Pompeo, pronunció un discurso en el Instituto Hudson la semana pasada que, probablemente, valga la pena echarle un vistazo solo por cuánto revela sobre la naturaleza del Imperio estadounidense y las instituciones corruptas que influyen en sus políticas.
> 
> ...



El problema es que tienen las de perder, muchos ya no queremos esa imposición monetaria y cultural, y no solo en china 

o recapacitan y tratan mejor a sus “aliados”, o estos también se enterarán de que no lesconviene hacer todo lo que diga usa


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2022)

Hola, frankie83: Me temo que Occidente está "ciego" y no ha calibrado bien las consecuencias de seguir con la política "suicida" de los EE.UU.

Rusia tiene un gran potencial en sus recursos naturales y como nos cierre el "grifo" lo vamos a pasar muy mal.

De momento, ahí va una primicia: El viernes pasado, la compañía Nord Stream AG comunicó que desactivará ambas tuberías del gasoducto Nord Stream, desde el 11 de Julio hasta el 21 de Julio para una reparación planificada...

Al parecer, el calendario y el plan de trabajos fueron acordados con antelación con los socios del Nord Stream AG en el transporte del Gas.

Lo más rocambolesco de la situación es que Gazprom ya advirtió en Junio que se iba a ver obligada a disminuir el flujo del Gas a través del Nord Stream, básicamente porque la compañía alemana Siemens aún no le había devuelto el equipo técnico utilizado para bombear el Gas y que se encontraba en reparación.

Lo "gracioso" -si es que lo es...- es que la propia Siemens confirmó que una turbina de Gas autoderivada estaba siendo revisada en Montreal (el único lugar donde se puede realizar este proceso) y todavía no había sido entregada a Gazprom por las sanciones...

Luego la culpa la tendrá Rusia... siguiendo con el "mantra" que se quiere instalar en la Sociedad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Después de amenazar con hacerlo durante un par de meses, Rusia ha ampliado la lista de productos básicos por los que va a exigir el pago de Rublos para incluir ahora las exportaciones de cereales, según comunicó el pasado viernes la web del Gobierno ruso.

Así que ahora el grano, el aceite de girasol y la harina extraída son los siguientes en seguir la decisión de Marzo de cobrar a los clientes de países "antipáticos", incluidos los principales clientes europeos, en Rublos por el Gas Natural en lugar de los Dólares y Euros normativos.

Además de este movimiento, recientemente el Departamento de Agricultura, a través de Dimitry Patrushev, anunció que los productos agrícolas de Rusia se destinarán únicamente a "países amigos", y de acuerdo con "quién más los necesita", una declaración muy significativa que seguramente seguirá sembrando incertidumbre y caos en el suministro mundial de alimentos...

A esto añadamos: "Como parte del nuevo mecanismo de pago, el precio base para calcular el derecho de exportación de trigo será de 15.000 Rublos (más de $ 267) por tonelada".

Ya vemos como las dichosas sanciones a Rusia se están volviendo contra Occidente o más bien contra una ciudadanía que sigue inmersa en la mayor inopia que yo recuerde en décadas.

Por cierto, los ingresos de Rusia por los combustibles fósiles continúan disparados a niveles récord, impulsados por unos beneficios inesperados por las fuertes ventas en medio del aumento de precios...

Lo que he comentado anteriormente: las sanciones a Rusia las estamos pagando los ciudadanos de a pie... Es incomprensible tanta estupidez como la que existe instalada en nuestra Sociedad.

(Parte de la información extraída de un artículo de Tyler Durden)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Os dejo enlazado un buen artículo con un análisis más que completo sobre los dos principales MPs y que va acompañado de unos gráficos muy explícitos...

Precious Metals Stocks To Buy Or Not To Buy That Is The Question

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (6 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Os dejo enlazado un buen artículo con un análisis más que completo sobre los dos principales MPs y que va acompañado de unos gráficos muy explícitos...
> 
> ...



Guau,casi diria ke hay mas graficos ke texto


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Sí, el artículo cuenta con unos magníficos gráficos y que se entienden perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

"Haré una declaración provocadora. Podemos retomar el tema después. Les puede sorprender o no, o decir 'eso ya lo sabía, profesor Sachs', pero presidi la comisión de The Lancet por dos años y estoy plenamente convencido de que [el Coronavirus] salió de un laboratorio estadounidense de la biotecnología, no de la naturaleza"...

Esta explosiva declaración la realizó Jeffrey Sachs, un más que reconocido investigador de la Universidad de Harvard, en un evento organizado por el Gate Center de España. Entre los asistentes al mismo figuraban políticos y empresarios, como el exPresidente español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, quien fue el moderador de las charlas.

Esto sucedió en el pasado mes de Junio y hasta hace pocos días no ha trascendido a algunos medios de comunicación...

Para Jeffrey Sachs el asunto está muy claro: "Presidi la comisión de Lancet sobre el Covid durante dos años y estoy convencido de que el virus salió de un laboratorio de biotecnología de los EE.UU., no tiene origen natural. Después de dos años de trabajo intensivo en esto, creo que es un error garrafal, en mi opinión, de un laboratorio y no de la naturaleza. No lo sabemos con certeza, tenemos que ser absolutamente claros. Pero hay suficientes evidencias para que esto fuera investigado y no se está haciendo. Ni en los Estados Unidos, ni en ningún lado. Y creo que por determinadas cuestiones no quieren mirar debajo de la alfombra"...

Cabe reseñar que hoy sabemos que el Coronavirus fue muy activo en Virginia (EE UU.) desde Julio del 2019, por lo tanto, al menos tres meses antes del inicio de la Pandemia en China...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (6 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> "Haré una declaración provocadora. Podemos retomar el tema después. Les puede sorprender o no, o decir 'eso ya lo sabía, profesor Sachs', pero presidi la comisión de The Lancet por dos años y estoy plenamente convencido de que [el Coronavirus] salió de un laboratorio estadounidense de la biotecnología, no de la naturaleza"...
> 
> ...



Me acabo de acordar de ke The Lancet de vez en cuando admite la falsedad de buena parte de los"papers"ahi publicaos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Sí y No... Cuando la "cagan" suelen retractarse. Tengo entendido que es la principal revista médica mundial y también de las más respetadas por la Comunidad científica.

Ahora bien, en un mundo tan adulterado como el nuestro, tampoco sería "extraño" que hubiera algo de verdad en lo que comentas 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Curiosamente, no se está comentando en los massM las protestas que se están realizando en los Países Bajos y que amenazan con paralizar el país.

Y es que continúa el malestar entre los agricultores y ganaderos en los Países Bajos por las medidas del Gobierno neerlandés de recortar las dichosas emisiones contaminantes... En forma de protesta, el sector primario ha cortado carretera y ha bloqueado centros de distribución de los principales supermercados.

Algunos de los parones más significativos se han producido en las carreteras del sur del país, ya que esta ruta conecta Alemania con el aeropuerto de Amberes. También en el norte, en la localidad de Zaandam, un grupo de tractores bloqueó un centro de distribución de la cadena de supermercados Albert Heijn.

Si el bloqueo continúa podría provocar que la gente no pueda hacer su compra diaria, según ha alertado la Oficina Central de Comercio de Alimentos, conformada por Lidl, Aldi, entre otros, ha exigido levantar los bloqueos lo antes posible, además de asegurar que "están haciendo todo lo posible para mantener los estantes abastecidos". Sin embargo, las consecuencias del parón se notan cada vez más, especialmente en los productos frescos.

El descontento surgió después del anuncio del Gobierno de reducir en un 50% las emisiones de gases contaminantes, como el óxido de nitrógeno y el amoniaco. Los Gobiernos regionales han recibido el plazo de un año para presentar los planes que permitan alcanzar este objetivo.

La medida podría afectar considerablemente a la ganadería, ya que estos animales producen gran cantidad de amoniaco. Lógicamente, los ganaderos han criticado al Gobierno por señalarles públicamente y por la despreocupación demostrada sobre su futuro.

Los Países Bajos cuentan con 54.000 negocios agrícolas...

Por cierto, las medidas represivas han sido abundantes por parte de la policía. Incluso se llegaron a desplegar vehículos blindados contra los agricultores y ganaderos.

En fin, he visto algunos vídeos sobre este asunto y parece mentira la desinformación que hay sobre el mismo en nuestro país.

Supongo que se "adivina" que esto acabará llegando aquí, pero por el mismo "motivo"... ya que el sector agropecuario lleva movilizándose desde hace un par de años.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (7 Jul 2022)

La PAC es el otro enemigo
Induce a los agricultores a echar metales pesados a los cultivos,con"fertilizantes"de la farmafia


----------



## Hostigador (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Curiosamente, no se está comentando en los massM las protestas que se están realizando en los Países Bajos y que amenazan con paralizar el país.
> 
> ...



Aun asi la economia holandesa hara CATAPUN varios años despues de ke lo haga España,por esa
y otras razones tengo un deposito en el grupo NN,tal como viene aconsejando Francisco desde hace muchos años


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Aun asi la economia holandesa hara CATAPUN varios años despues de ke lo haga España,por esa
> y otras razones tengo un deposito en el grupo NN,tal como viene aconsejando Francisco desde hace muchos años



Estamos hablando de dos países cuya salud financiera no tiene nada que ver...

Sirva como ejemplo que la Deuda (% PIB) de los Países Bajos era poco más del 52% al cierre del año pasado. En cambio, nosotros la más que doblamos...

Sin embargo, ambos países pertenecen al Euro y eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Como moneda "refugio" prefiero de largo al Franco Suizo...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Estamos hablando de dos países cuya salud financiera no tiene nada que ver...
> 
> Sirva como ejemplo que la Deuda (% PIB) de los Países Bajos era poco más del 52% al cierre del año pasado. En cambio, nosotros la más que doblamos...
> 
> ...



Claro,a eso me refiero cuando dices"Estamos hablando de dos países cuya salud financiera no tiene nada que ver..."
Y he leido a gente del foro ke tenia cuenta en NN ke solo por la no-ticia ya estan pensando en sacarlo de la cuenta


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Yo me suelo regir por mis análisis y me gusta diversificar en las Divisas, Activos, Sectores, Zonas geográficas, etc., etc.

Por si te sirve de algo, en mi Cartera apenas tengo Zona Euro.

Saludos.


----------



## Siruhano (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo me suelo regir por mis análisis y me gusta diversificar en las Divisas, Activos, Sectores, Zonas geográficas, etc., etc.
> 
> Por si te sirve de algo, en mi Cartera apenas tengo Zona Euro.
> 
> Saludos.



Por qué motivo no llevas europa?
y qué broker usas?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Básicamente, por desconfianza en su evolución futura pero vamos siempre se está a tiempo de cambiar las "percepciones" actuales. Tengo cuentas abiertas en brokers nacionales y extranjeros, aunque ahora mi Cartera solo tiene Fondos de Inversión en Bankinter y algo de Plata "papel" en el extranjero. Por cierto, en estos momentos, tengo un sesgo muy defensivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Siruhano (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Básicamente, por desconfianza en su evolución futura pero vamos siempre se está a tiempo de cambiar las "percepciones" actuales. Tengo cuentas abiertas en brokers nacionales y extranjeros, aunque ahora mi Cartera solo tiene Fondos de Inversión en Bankinter y algo de Plata "papel" en el extranjero. Por cierto, en estos momentos, tengo un sesgo muy defensivo.
> 
> Saludos.



y cuál de todos los brokers que usas crees que es mejor?
He visto el de Bankinter, pero no incluye acciones chinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

En España, para acciones, clicktrade está bien, pero esto de los brokers es una cuestión muy personal. A tener en cuenta las comisiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En España, para acciones, clicktrade está bien, pero esto de los brokers es una cuestión muy personal. A tener en cuenta las comisiones.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo ke Clicktrade es de CME Group
Dentro de CME Group,el ke tienen de derivados en España es IBROKER,cuya asistencia tecnica(ke tuve ke usar 1 unica vez)es,por
experiencia propia,satisfactoria(lo hice mediante correo electronico)


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Una muestra más de la hipocresía del Imperio...

Tras la noticia del miércoles pasado de que millones de barriles de Petróleo liberados de las Reservas Estratégicas de Petróleo de los Estados Unidos se enviaron al extranjero. Concretamente a China, India y Europa. Bien, se ha revelado también que casi un millón de barriles de Petróleo se enviaron a una compañía de energía China en la que el hijo del Presidente Joe Biden, Hunter Biden, tenía una participación en el 2015...

El miércoles, Reuters reveló que más de cinco millones de barriles de Petróleo que se esperaba que se usarán en los EE.UU. para reducir los precios, se enviaron a países extranjeros.

En Abril, la Administración Biden anunció que se venderían 950.000 barriles de la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo a Unipec, el brazo comercial de la Corporación Petroquímica de China, comúnmente conocida como Sinopec. Esta empresa es propiedad del Gobierno chino.

Las ventas de estos barriles, así como de otros como parte de las ventas de 30 millones de barriles en total, "apoyarán a los consumidores estadounidenses y a la Economía global en respuesta a la guerra de elección de Vladimir Putin contra Ucrania", dijo el Departamento de Energía en un comunicado. 

Hablando con el "Washington Free Beacon" (uno de los mayores difusores de la información), el fundador de Power The Futuro, Daniel Turner, criticó a la Administración Biden por vender "materias primas a los chinos comunistas para que las usen como quieran".

"Nos aseguraron que Biden estaba liberando este Petróleo a los Estados Unidos para que pudiera refinarse y obtener gasolina para reducir los precios", dijo Turner al "Washington Free Beacon ". "Lo que dicen que hicieron y lo que hicieron no están ni remotamente relacionados ".

Turner señaló que la decisión de vender a Unipec destaca la "relación con China " de la familia Biden

En el 2015, una firma de capital privado cofundada por Hunter Biden, Bohai Harvest RST, anteriormente poseía una participación en Sinopec Marketing valorada en $ 1,7 millones.

Según el "Washington Free Beacon", Sinopec entró en negociaciones para comprar Gazprom en Marzo, un mes después de que la Administración Biden sancionará al gigante del Gas ruso".

Además, Unipec ha dicho que "no comprará más Petróleo ruso en el futuro" una vez que se hayan cumplido "los envíos que han llegado en Marzo y deben llegar en Abril", pero reveló que en Mayo, la empresa "aumentó significativamente el número de petroleros contratados para enviar un Crudo clave desde el este de Rusia", según Bloomberg.

Hablando con "RealClearPolitics", un portavoz del Departamento de Energía defendió el destino final de algunos de la s barriles liberados de las Reservas Estratégicas, diciendo que los mercados 
de Energía son internacionales y que el departamento no puede dictar lo que sucede dentro de estos mercados.

"El Petróleo es una materia prima comercializada en el mercado global, y aunque el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos no controla las compañías de Petróleo y Gas, la materia prima que vende la industria o el mercado, la SPR sigue siendo una herramienta de seguridad energética crítica para abordar las interrupciones del suministro mundial de Petróleo crudo ", dijo en el comunicado.

Agregaron que la liberación de emergencia de las Reservas Estratégicas había "ayudado a "mantener nuestra Economía en funcionamiento y mitigar el dolor que Putin está causando ".

"RealClearPolitics" informó que "Ante tales críticas, los funcionarios de la Administración continuaron insistiendo en que no pueden controlar lo que hacen las empresas privadas, y el Petróleo que se fue al extranjero parece ser una pequeña fracción del total liberado de la reserva federal hasta el momento".

"Una vez que el Petróleo se libera de las Reservas Estratégicas de Petróleo, la ley estadounidense actual permite que las empresas que están registradas lo compren y luego lo vendan en el mercado, incluso a adversarios como China", dijo a "RealClearPolitics" el analista de Energía de Heritage Foundation, Jack Spencer

Sin embargo, Spencer señaló que "los estadounidenses están absolutamente justificados al preguntar porqué estás valiosas reservas, aparentemente para usar en emergencias nacionales de los Estados Unidos o para promover los intereses de Seguridad Nacional de los EE.UU., van a países hostiles ".

"Liberar Petróleo de la SPR no aborda los problemas fundamentales de suministro causados por las políticas de Biden, y el mercado lo sabe. Al igual que otros trucos como la suspensión del impuesto a la gasolina, no tendrá un impacto sostenible en el mercado", concluyó Spencer

En fin, una vez más sale a relucir el nombre de Hunter Biden y cuyos "negocios" suelen estar acompañados de una aureola de auténtica M.....

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hay algo que cualquiera está percibiendo y es que la industria minera no es sostenible con la transición energética que pretenden...

Y es que la transición energética ha sido establecida por los políticos como el único camino a seguir para la civilización humana. No todos los países están de acuerdo, pero aquellos que lo están tienen las voces más fuertes. E incluso en medio de la Crisis de los combustibles fósiles que está comenzando a paralizar las economías, la transición sigue siendo un objetivo. No es ningún secreto que la transición, a la escala que sus arquitectos y los más fervientes defensores prevén, requeriría cantidades masivas de metales y minerales. De lo que no se habla tanto es de que la mayoría de estos metales y minerales ya escasean. Y esto es solo el comienzo de los problemas de la transición.

Los ejecutivos de la industria minera han estado advirtiendo de que no hay suficiente Cobre, Litio, Cobalto o Níquel para todas las baterías EV que requerirá la transición. Y no han sido los únicos, tampoco. Aún así, la UE se adelantó este mes y prohibió efectivamente la venta de automóviles con motores de combustión interna a partir del 2035.

"Los materiales de Tierras raras son bloques de construcción fundamentales y sus aplicaciones son muy amplias en la vida moderna", dijo a "Fortune" este mes un vicepresidente senior de MP Minerales, un minero de Tierras raras. Agregó que "no se proyecta satisfacer un tercio de la demanda del 2035 con base en las inversiones que se están realizando ahora".

Debido a la escasez de la oferta, los precios están aumentando, al igual que los precios en todos los sectores de productos básicos. De acuerdo con el cálculo de Barron's, el precio de una canasta de metales para baterías de vehículos eléctricos que rastrea el servicio aumentó un 50% durante el año pasado como resultado de varios factores, incluidas las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, que es un importante proveedor de dichos metales a Europa.

La combinación de escasez de oferta y aumento de precios está, por supuesto, haciendo que la transición energética sea aún más costosa de lo que se había proyectado. También nos ha recordado a todos que debido a estos metales y minerales, que son exactamente tan finitos como el Petróleo crudo y el Gas Natural, la transición no es hacia un futuro de Energía renovable. Es hacia un futuro bajo en Carbono. Y este futuro puede perpetuar algunos de los peores modelos del pasado que tanto queremos dejar atrás.

Muchos de los metales para baterías que necesita la transición energética provienen de África, un continente plagado de pobreza, corrupción e incertidumbre política. También es un continente que actualmente está amenazado por un nuevo tipo de Colonialismo debido a la transición energética.

En un análisis reciente para "Foreign Policy", Cobus van Staden, investigador China- África del Instituto Sudafricano de Asuntos Internacionales, escribió que el sucio secreto de la revolución verde es un hambre insaciable de recursos de África y otros lugares que se producen utilizando algunas de las tecnologías más sucias del mundo.

Más importante aún, van Staden agregó: "Además, el cambio acelerado a las baterías ahora amenaza con replicar una de las dinámicas más destructivas en la historia económica mundial: la extracción sistemática de materias primas del sur global de una manera que hizo a los países desarrollados inimaginablemente ricos, dejando un rastro de degradación ambiental, violaciones de derechos humanos y subdesarrollo semipermanente en todo el mundo en desarrollo".

Es difícil discutir con este pronóstico si conoce la explotación de recursos en África. A veces llamada "la maldición de los recursos" y comúnmente utilizada para el Petróleo, ha sido, de hecho, una característica notable del periodo colonial y poscolonial. Van Staden señala violaciones de los derechos humanos, corrupción y la perpetuación de bajos estándares laborales y ambientales, y también señala que casi todas las empresas extranjeras en el sector minero de África están haciendo todo esto.

Con base a esta evidencia, parece que además de no renovable, la transición energética parece no ser muy consciente socialmente. En otras palabras, el movimiento de inversión ESG, que se centra en las empresas de transición, podría, de hecho, ser un movimiento que recompense a las empresas que no son ni muy respetuosas con el medio ambiente ni con la Sociedad, al menos no en África. Y no hay sombreros blancos porque, como dice Van Staden, "toda la lógica de la carrera de los metales de las baterías es asegurar la prosperidad nacional en casa, no en África".

Tal vez se podría argumentar que,na diferencia de la última vez, la Revolución Industrial, esta vez, tenemos muchos más mecanismos para proteger los derechos humanos. Tan cierto como puede ser, no ha habido mucho progreso en eso en la República Democrática del Congo, por ejemplo, un país enorme que es clave para la transición debido a su riqueza en Cobalto.

Incluso con estos mecanismos, no hay forma de eliminar la corrupción a menos que todos los involucrados no quieran eliminarla, lo que parece no ser el caso de las empresas mineras y los Gobiernos africanos ricos en recursos. Ese es el problema de la corrupción... es difícil de desarraigar. La corrupción, a su vez, afecta los estándares ambientales y la compensación justa para los trabajadores, y la maldición de los recursos mantiene su dominio sobre el continente.

La buena noticia es que todos estos problemas con la transición eran más o menos tabú hasta hace poco. Ahora se habla cada vez más de ellos, y es de esperar que esto conduzca a un reajuste de los objetivos o, al menos, de los plazos para hacerlos más realistas. Tal vez, solo tal vez, la idea de la transición justa también se acelere.

(Tomado de un artículo de Irina Slav para "Oilprice")

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

Ante la falta de petróleo volveremos a la que siempre fue la principal fuente de energía: los motores de sangre, en África, principalmente, el ser humano. La fuerza del hombre pobre para que el hombre rico tenga energía renovable


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Eso ya no solucionará nada... El ser humano debiera replantearse cómo va a sobrevivir en pocas décadas y dejarse de tanta "chorradas" como las que se están "vendiendo".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Y la UE sigue "navegando" entre gilipolleces varias...

Resulta que la compañía danesa de biogas Nature Energy ha restado credibilidad al plan de la UE para aumentar la producción de Biometano en los próximos meses para mitigar la Crisis energética.

"El factor principal para elevar la producción es construir gran cantidad de plantas y eso no se hace en un verano. Nuestras capacidades estarán limitadas hasta el invierno (boreal)", dijo el Director ejecutivo de la empresa, Ole Hvelplund, al periódico "Financiala Times".

La cúpula política de la UE, inmersa en sus pugnas geopolíticas con Rusia, busca duplicar la producción de Biometano para sustituir al Gas Natural proveniente de ese país, su proveedor más importante del combustible.

Según el plan de Bruselas, el BioGas debe constituir el 3% de los dos tercios del volumen de Gas ruso que se prevé reducir al cierre de este año

Hvelplund calificó ese plan de irreal y subrayó que para obtener los permisos y construir las plantas de Biogas se necesitan al menos dos años...

En fin, en qué manos estamos... No pueden ser más inútiles. Es difícil encontrar juntos tantos "indigentes mentales"...

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo .. Voy a aprovechar que esta tarde dispongo de tiempo para ir ampliando los contenidos del hilo.
> 
> Acabo de leer en "New York Post" (30 de Junio pasado), que Bill Gates está considerado el mayor propietario privado de tierras agrícolas de los EE.UU., con unas... 108.860 hectáreas en docenas de estados de la Unión. Eso se corresponde con poco menos del 1% de las tierras agrícolas totales del país.
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos tiene mas de 157 millones de hectareas agricolas. Que mas quisiera Bill Vacunas tener el 1% de su propiedad.





Tierras cultivables (hectáreas) - United States | Data


Tierras cultivables (hectáreas) - United States from The World Bank: Data




datos.bancomundial.org


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Estados Unidos tiene mas de 157 millones de hectareas agricolas. Que mas quisiera Bill Vacunas tener el 1% de su propiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno... Yo he hecho una traducción donde se cita la fuente y que puedes buscar para comprobarlo. De todas formas, los datos sobre las tierras cultivables varían incluso en los EE.UU. Te puedo dar bastantes ejemplos de ello.

También está disponible en "The Land Report" información al respecto. Allí revelan que Bill Gates ha construido un masivo portfolio de fincas para cultivo en 18 Estados del país. Son especialmente importantes en Louisiana, Akansas y Nebraska.

Ya puestos, hay más millonarios que han comprado grandes extensiones de tierras, como John Malone, de Liberty Media Chair, quien tiene 2,2 millones de acres; Ted Turner, fundador de la CNN y el tercer hombre con más tierra del país, tiene 2 millones de acres en ocho Estados. Incluso Jeff Bezos, el más rico del mundo, tiene 425.000 acres en Texas.

(1 acre = 4.046,856 m2)

En cualquier caso, si vamos sumando las tierras de unos y otros, nos salen unas cifras bastante "llamativas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Muy interesante el enlace que os propongo...









Bank of England Vaulted Gold Has Plunged 258 Tonnes During Selloff - King World News


Where did the 258 tonnes of gold go that has left the Bank of England's vault?




kingworldnews.com





O como se han "ido" 258 toneladas de Oro de las bóvedas del Banco de Inglaterra.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (11 Jul 2022)

Felicidades por el hilo, fernandojcg. Y también a los foreros que participan en él.
Es de los mejores hilos del foro ( tras los numerosos que hablan de la figura esbelta de Ayuso) que se pueden leer .


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Felicidades por el hilo, fernandojcg. Y también a los foreros que participan en él.
> Es de los mejores hilos del foro ( tras los numerosos que hablan de la figura esbelta de Ayuso) que se pueden leer .



Hola, ELOS: Muchas Gracias. Con este hilo pretendo dar a conocer informaciones que no se facilitan o que bien pasan desapercibidas. Y espero que las aportaciones de otros foreros sigan siendo tan serías como hasta ahora y que aprovecho para agradecer muy sinceramente.

En fin, Ojalá con el tiempo podamos decir que este lugar es un pequeño "oasis" para aquellos que quieran compartir información, opinar, debatir, etc., pero con seriedad y educación.

Y no hace falta que te diga que te esperamos por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Los empleados de la Agencia de Transformación Digital (DTA), se han opuesto al uso del esquema de identidad digital propuesto por el Gobierno australiano para eliminar el anonimato de las cuentas de las redes sociales. El exministro de Empleo, Fuerza Laboral, Habilidades, Pequeñas Empresas y Empresas Familiares, Robert Stewart, propuso el uso como una forma de detener el "troleo" en línea, informó Crikey.

El Gobierno australiano ha estado explorando formas de verificar la edad y la identidad de los ciudadanos en línea. El DTA ha redactado el Proyecto de Ley de Identidad Digital Confiable y el Comisionado de Seguridad Electrónica ha estado investigando un programa de verificación de edad para ayudar a determinar la edad de cualquier persona que use un dispositivo para acceder a Internet. Tales propuestas han sido hechas por Gobiernos de todo el mundo y han planteado varias preocupaciones sobre la privacidad y la libertad de expresión.

Las actas filtradas y un memorando de una reunión de Octubre del 2021 entre el DTA y la Oficina del Comisionado de Seguridad Electrónica sugieren que los empleados del DTA se sorprendieron al escuchar al exministro Stuart Robert sugerir, en una entrevista a "Sky News", que el esquema de identidad digital podría usarse para identificar personas detrás de las cuentas anónimas de redes sociales.

"No es un gran paso avanzar para decir: bueno, espera, tal vez deberíamos usar la identidad digital para (...) áreas donde se debe probar la identidad", dijo el exministro en ese momento.

"Se ha solicitado al DTA que tome alguna medida en relación con estos comentarios públicos?", decía una sección del memorando de la Oficina del Comisionado de Seguridad Electrónica.

Las actas de la reunión revelan que los empleados del DTA se opusieron al uso del esquema de identificación digital para eliminar el anonimato de las cuentas de las redes sociales: "Notó que todavía están tratando de mantener a raya otras ideas/sugerencias para la identificación digital ".

En fin, parece que no están las cosas lo suficientemente"revueltas" en el mundo como para que todavía no hayan perdido las ganas de amargarnos un poco más la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (12 Jul 2022)

Gracias por el hilo, superinteresante.
Me preocupa el precio del oro, tengo acciones en una minera de oro y veo como van bajando, van bajando, como siga así dentro de poco llegará a mi precio de compra. Eso que es una minera rentable, que está extrayendo, es Perseus Mining. 
Estoy empexando a creer que la "noticia" del descubrimiento de los 31 millones de toneladas de oro en Uganda está influyendo en la caída del precio. Parece que en esta sociedad que vivimos lo que la mueve son las "noticias", noticias que ningún medio ni analista se dedica a analixar o investigar. Así estamos dando todo el rato dando palos de ciego y sin saber por donde nos viene el aire.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

La especulación ha terminado por dominar nuestro día a día en nuestras vidas.

Una cosa es el precio de la cesta de la compra y otra distinta es su cotización.

La calidad de vida del resto de nuestras vidas cotiza en los mercados de valores


----------



## Hostigador (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> La especulación ha terminado por dominar nuestro día a día en nuestras vidas.
> 
> Una cosa es el precio de la cesta de la compra y otra distinta es su cotización.
> 
> La calidad de vida del resto de nuestras vidas cotiza en los mercados de valores



¿Lo dices por el diferencial entre supermercados y spot de cereales?La verdad es ke hace semanas ke no miro
commodities agricolas


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por el diferencial entre supermercados y spot de cereales?La verdad es ke hace semanas ke no miro
> commodities agricolas



Me refería a la tendencia general.


----------



## Tio Pepe (12 Jul 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo, superinteresante.
> Me preocupa el precio del oro, tengo acciones en una minera de oro y veo como van bajando, van bajando, como siga así dentro de poco llegará a mi precio de compra. Eso que es una minera rentable, que está extrayendo, es Perseus Mining.
> Estoy empexando a creer que la "noticia" del descubrimiento de los 31 millones de toneladas de oro en Uganda está influyendo en la caída del precio. Parece que en esta sociedad que vivimos lo que la mueve son las "noticias", noticias que ningún medio ni analista se dedica a analixar o investigar. Así estamos dando todo el rato dando palos de ciego y sin saber por donde nos viene el aire.



Gran parte del mal comportamiento que ha tenido el oro en las últimas semanas no tiene nada que ver con el descubrimiento de Uganda, que por el momento el mercado no lo cotiza y lo ve altamente improbable, en el caso de que se confirmara si que veríamos un desplome en el oro, y hablo de desplome, no de corrección.

La realidad es que gran parte del mal comportamiento del oro lo ha tenido por la correlación inversa que tiene con el dólar, y si graficas el comportamiento del oro en €, verás que la pinta que tiene es de una consolidación triangular en una tendencia alcista:



El oro se ha comportado razonablemente bien en un entorno que no lo favorecía, que es con la rentabilidad del bono subiendo con fuerza y un dólar que se estaba fortaleciendo contra cualquier divisa. 
Dicho esto, nadie puede asegurar lo que vaya a pasar, pero lo cierto es que el cruce eurodólar ya está en la paridad, y aunque es bastante posible que continúe fortaleciéndose está llegando a cotas que empiezan a ser malas para todo el mundo (yo comentaba esto mismo en este hilo: EUR/USD camino a la paridad), y por otro lado la rentabilidad de los bonos ha empezado ya a corregir descontando de que el año que viene la FED tenga que acabar no sólo parando la subida de tipos sino empezar a bajarlos. En cualquiera de esos dos entornos, el oro tendría que volver a funcionar bien.
Dicho esto, eso no quita que el oro tenga que volver a revisitar los 1685-1700$ donde tiene un soporte de narices, pero yo allí lo que tengo previsto es ampliar, no vender.

Eso por supuesto es mi opinión, cada uno tendrá la suya.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo, superinteresante.
> Me preocupa el precio del oro, tengo acciones en una minera de oro y veo como van bajando, van bajando, como siga así dentro de poco llegará a mi precio de compra. Eso que es una minera rentable, que está extrayendo, es Perseus Mining.
> Estoy empexando a creer que la "noticia" del descubrimiento de los 31 millones de toneladas de oro en Uganda está influyendo en la caída del precio. Parece que en esta sociedad que vivimos lo que la mueve son las "noticias", noticias que ningún medio ni analista se dedica a analixar o investigar. Así estamos dando todo el rato dando palos de ciego y sin saber por donde nos viene el aire.



Hola, DDT: Gracias por los elogios.

Bien, hoy el Oro ya ha tocado los $ 1725 que di como probables hace escasos días. La pendiente de caída empieza a ser preocupante. Hay que tener en cuenta que es un soporte sin histórico relevante...

Si se perdieran de forma clara los $ 1725, lo más probable es que el Oro se fuera a la zona comprendida entre los $ 1600 y los $ 1500. Ahí creo que entraría bastante dinero.

Respecto a Perseus Mining Límites es una "orera" con bastante riesgo. Explora, evalúa, desarrolla y extrae en propiedades de Oro en África Occidental, lo que acentúa el riesgo.

Ahora anda en los A$ 1,550 y el gráfico es malo, bueno como todo el sector. En fin, no me atrevo a aconsejarte sobre qué hacer, pero si el Oro pierde claramente los $ 1725 es algo a tener muy en cuenta.

Por si te sirve de algo, un insider, Daniel Lougher, compró 10.000 acciones de la compañía en una transacción que ocurrió el pasado 30 de Junio. El precio total de la adquisición fue de A$ 16.200. ($ 11.095,89).

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (12 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, DDT: Gracias por los elogios.
> 
> Bien, hoy el Oro ya ha tocado los $ 1725 que di como probables hace escasos días. La pendiente de caída empieza a ser preocupante. Hay que tener en cuenta que es un soporte sin histórico relevante...
> 
> ...



¿Por qué consideras que si pierde los $1725 lo más probable es que se vaya a los $1600-$1500? A mi la sensación que me da que el soporte que realmente no debe perder es la cota de los 1685-1700$. 
¿Por qué aspectos fundamentales crees que al oro le puede quedar caída hasta esas cotas?
Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> ¿Por qué consideras que si pierde los $1725 lo más probable es que se vaya a los $1600-$1500? A mi la sensación que me da que el soporte que realmente no debe perder es la cota de los 1685-1700$.
> ¿Por qué aspectos fundamentales crees que al oro le puede quedar caída hasta esas cotas?
> Gracias
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120584



Hola, Tío Pepe: Si quisiera "afinar" hubiera dicho la zona de los $ 1713 - $ 1708 que es donde ha rebotado en las últimas veces, pero eso sería para el corto plazo y yo me estoy fijando más en una tendencia más amplia.

Lo que sucede es que el Oro a estos precios no me interesa y por eso intento buscar puntos de entrada como "probables" (aquí nadie tiene la bola de cristal).

Por otro lado, ya sabes que los mercados están como están y donde puede producirse un desplome en cualquier momento... Si eso sucediera, la primera reacción del Oro sería caer por la necesidad de Liquidez por parte de quienes ya sabemos. Luego, más tarde, el Oro debiera recuperarse y mucho o al menos eso es lo que yo creo en estos momentos.

Y respecto a los fundamentales, no existen para explicar la cotización actual del Oro y que debería andar mucho más arriba, incluso de sus máximos históricos, pero hay lo que hay y no hay más...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (12 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Gran parte del mal comportamiento que ha tenido el oro en las últimas semanas no tiene nada que ver con el descubrimiento de Uganda, que por el momento el mercado no lo cotiza y lo ve altamente improbable, en el caso de que se confirmara si que veríamos un desplome en el oro, y hablo de desplome, no de corrección.
> 
> La realidad es que gran parte del mal comportamiento del oro lo ha tenido por la correlación inversa que tiene con el dólar, y si graficas el comportamiento del oro en €, verás que la pinta que tiene es de una consolidación triangular en una tendencia alcista:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120569
> ...



Ha perdido algo menos de 10%,pero renta variable y otros tipos de activos han perdido mas
Ya solo por eso es valor refugio,refugio de todo lo demas en general aunke sea en terminos relativos
Con metales preciosos lo mas seguro es ke se gane,pero de perder,se perderia mucho mas con FIAT,renta variable,renta fija,etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Ha perdido algo menos de 10%,pero renta variable y otros tipos de activos han perdido mas
> Ya solo por eso es valor refugio,refugio de todo lo demas en general aunke sea en terminos relativos
> Con metales preciosos lo mas seguro es ke se gane,pero de perder,se perderia mucho mas con FIAT,renta variable,renta fija,etc.



Estamos en un terreno muy "inestable", así que es muy difícil predecir lo que va a suceder con los distintos activos. Yo ahora mismo tengo colocada una orden de compra en la Plata "papel", pero siguiendo con mi objetivo de promediar a la baja en ella. Creo que con el tiempo se irá bastante más abajo, pero vete a saber. Ahora en las entradas estoy siendo muy cuidadoso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

En la COP26, celebrada en Glasgow el año pasado, los países participantes se comprometieron a abandonar el Carbón, una promesa que ha visto un progreso muy limitado desde entonces. Mientras tanto, la AIE en su informe anual advirtió que si el mundo quiere alcanzar el objetivo de cero neto para el 2050, no debería haber nuevas inversiones en desarrollos de Petróleo, Gas y Carbón. Eso fue en el 2021. Hoy, las inundaciones están arrasando Bangladesh, la India y China. La escasez de alimentos está causando problemas en el mundo en desarrollo con países como Perú, Sri Lanka y Ecuador que sufren protestas a gran escala e inestabilidad política. Mientras tanto, olas de calor de una magnitud sin precedentes han provocado apagones a gran escala.

Alrededor de 7 millones de personas en Bangladesh todavía necesitan ayuda tras las inundaciones que mataron a 101 personas a principios de este mes. Mientras tanto, las inundaciones en la India han desplazado a millones de personas y ha habido un desafío adicional de enfermedades transmitidas por el agua.

En el sur de China, miles de personas se han visto afectadas por las inundaciones. Y en el Pakistán se han visto afectados por una ola de calor récord en medio de una escasez de Energía que significó que algunas áreas experimentarán cortes de carga cada hora a principios de este año.

Estos desarrollos presentan un desafío para los formuladores de políticas globales ya que, por un lado, resaltan la necesidad de abordar la Crisis climática y, por otro lado, también han enfatizado el hecho de que una transición abrupta resultará fatal.

El clima extremo, como olas de calor e inundaciones, o sequías, como la que se cierne sobre California, resalta la urgencia y la importancia de abordar el problema del cambio climático. Sin embargo, es poco probable que esto suceda a través de la reducción de emisiones, especialmente porque, según "The Economist", la cantidad de emisiones globales ahora es un 0,6% más alta que antes de la Pandemia.

Si bien el mundo sufre por el cambio climático, también sufre una escasez cada vez mayor de Energía debido a conflictos geopolíticos y falta de inversión. Aquí es donde radica el dilema de la toma de decisiones políticas modernas.

El mundo necesita Energía que consumirá independientemente de las emisiones. Sin embargo, sería mucho mejor para el planeta si esta Energía tuviera una pequeña huella de emisiones. El problema es que la Energía baja en Carbono que ya tenemos no está funcionando lo suficientemente bien como para reemplazar a los combustibles fósiles. Por lo tanto, podría ser el momento de comenzar a pensar en adaptarnos al cambio cambiante en lugar de engañarnos a nosotros mismos pensando que podemos revertir procesos que tomaron cientos de años en un par de décadas.

En este momento, la seguridad energética tiene prioridad sobre la reducción de emisiones. Alemania, uno de los campeones del movimiento net-zero, está construyendo urgentemente terminales de importación de GNL y aumentando la generación de Energía a base de Carbón para compensar la escasez anticipada de Gas ruso. El mensaje: Sí, sabemos que son combustibles fósiles, pero es solo por un tiempo.

Mientras, el Presidente de los Estados Unidos viaja a Arabia Saudita y aunque la línea oficial es que no irá allí para pedir más Petróleo, se acepta ampliamente que el Petróleo es un factor clave en la visita. Los estadounidenses están comenzando a cansarse de los precios récord en las gasolineras mientras la Inflación alcanza máximos de 40 años, y Biden debe hacer algo al respecto. La reducción de emisiones ha pasado a un segundo plano, pero pronto volverá a ser un foco importante.

Todo esto apunta al hecho de que la Humanidad necesita Energía. Y debido a que la mayor parte de esa Energía todavía proviene y seguirá viniendo de los combustibles fósiles, puede ser hora de cambiar el tono del cambio climático sobre una transición abrupta a algo más realista.

En este sentido, la solución propuesta por Fernando Hernández, Director de Hernandez Analytica y Business Ambassador en Escocia, es muy instructiva. El enfoque de la canasta de Energía adopta un enfoque no binario en el que aboga por la creación de una red que tenga una mezcla de combustibles convencionales y renovables con el objetivo a largo plazo de avanzar completamente hacia las energías renovables. También atiende el principal problema de política en este momento, es decir, la gestión energética en términos de planificación de contingencia.

Además, otro enfoque que los autores respaldan es el de darse cuenta de la importancia de los caminos y pasar a la frase "transiciones de Energía" (Sí, en plural). Significa que el mundo debería esperar que haya diferentes caminos para que diferentes países alcancen el cero neto.

Un enfoque diferente de la transición energética global es la necesidad del momento y las tensiones geopolíticas actuales nos han brindado una revisión de la realidad muy necesaria.

(Tomado de un artículo de Osaka Rizvi e Irina Slav para "Oilprice")

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ahí os dejo una infografía de cómo se ha comportado el Oro durante las últimas recesiones.






| Today's top gold news and opinion







usagold.com





Saludos.


----------



## No al NOM (15 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Cada vez que oigo o leo eso de _smart_, me viene a la cabeza la palabra "espía".
> 
> _smart phone_ = teléfono espía
> _smart city _= ciudad espía
> ...



Son tácticas CIA ( Isis ) las utilizaba en Irak con muñecos que entregaban a niños, para saber qué decían en las casas y perseguirlos.


----------



## Hostigador (15 Jul 2022)

Empiezo a preguntarme como lo hizo la plata en la misma cantidad de tiempo...Jeje seguro ke ya lo estas buscando porke habias previsto una pregunta como esa,Fernando


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Bueno, paraísofiscal ya te ha dado respuesta a lo que preguntabas.

Sin embargo, con la Plata hay que ir con mucho Ojo... En los últimos máximos históricos del Oro, la Plata quedó muy rezagada y eso me dio muy "mala espina" en su momento... Posteriormente, no se puede decir que lo haya hecho bien.

Eso no quita para que esté entrando en la Plata "papel", ya que en el Bullion voy más que servido y solo suelo comprar Premium.

En el Bullion estoy viendo que el sobrespot que aplican las tiendas es excesivo y en mi caso me resulta más cómodo y barato entrar en el "papel". Total, ahí mi objetivo es puramente especulativo. La última vez me fue muy bien.

Bien, para los que podáis andar más "flojos" en el FÍSICO, lo mejor es ir buscando las tiendas que ofrezcan mejores precios...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

La idea de que existe una agenda para el Gobierno global entre las élites financieras y políticas del mundo ha sido llamada durante mucho tiempo una "Teoría de la Conspiración" dentro de los medios de comunicación dominantes y establecidos. Y, lamentablemente, incluso cuando puede convencer a la gente de que mire y acepte la evidencia de que las instituciones financieras y ciertos políticos trabajan juntos para sus propios fines, muchas personas AÚN NO aceptarán la idea de que el objetivo final de estos traficantes del Poder es un Imperio mundial... Simplemente, no pueden envolver sus cabezas alrededor de tal cosa.

La gente dirá que el establecimiento está impulsado exclusivamente por la Codicia y que sus asociaciones son frágiles y se basan únicamente en el interés propio individual. Dirán que los eventos de Crisis y los cambios en las tendencias sociales y políticas son aleatorios, no el producto de una ingeniería deliberada. Dirán que los elitistas nunca podrán trabajar juntos porque son demasiado narcisistas, etc.

Todos estos argumentos son un mecanismo de defensa para que el público lidie con la evidencia que de otro modo no puede refutar. Cuando los hechos se vuelvan concretos y los poderes fácticos admitan abiertamente sus planes, algunas personas volverán a la negación confusa. No quieren creer que el mal organizado a tal escala pueda ser real. Si lo hiciera, entonces todo lo que pensaban sobre el mundo podría estar equivocado.

Durante muchos años, la agenda para la gobernanza global solo se cuchicheaba dentro de los círculos elitistas, pero de vez en cuando uno de ellos hablaba en voz alta en público al respecto. Tal vez por arrogancia o tal vez porque sintieron que era el momento adecuado para facilitar que la población aceptara la posibilidad. Cada vez que lo mencionaron, lo llamaron el "Nuevo Orden Mundial". Los líderes mundiales, desde George HW. Bush hasta Barack Obama, Joe Biden, Gordon Brown, Tony Blair y más, han pronunciado discursos sobre el "Nuevo Orden Mundial". El dinero y las élites políticas como George Soros y Henry Kissinger han mencionado el Nuevo Orden Mundial incesantemente a lo largo de los años.

Una de las citas más reveladoras de la agenda proviene del Subsecretario de Estado de la Administración Clinton, Strobe Talbot, quien declaró a la revista "Time" que:

"En el próximo siglo, las naciones como las conocemos quedarán obsoletas; todos los Estados reconocerán una única autoridad global... Después de todo, la soberanía nacional no era una gran idea".

Agrega en el mismo artículo una cita menos conocida:

"... El mundo libre formó instituciones financieras multilaterales que dependen dela voluntad de los Estados miembros de ceder un grado de soberanía. El Fondo Monetario Internacional puede dictar virtualmente las políticas fiscales, incluso la cantidad de impuestos que un Gobierno debe imponer a sus ciudadanos. El Acuerdo General sobre Aranceles Aduaneros y Comercio regula cuánto arancel puede cobrar una nación sobre las importaciones. Estas organizaciones pueden verse como los protoministerios de Comercio, Finanzas y Desarrollo para un mundo unido".

Para entender cómo funciona la agenda, ofrezco una cita del globalista y miembro del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores, Richard Gardner, en un artículo en la revista "Foreign Affairs" en 1974 titulado "El camino difícil hacia el orden mundial":

"En resumen, la 'casa del orden mundial ' deberá construirse de abajo hacia arriba en lugar de arriba hacia abajo. Se verá como una gran 'confusión retumbante y zumbante', para usar la famosa descripción de la realidad de William James, pero acabar con la soberanía nacional erosionando pieza por pieza, logrará mucho más que el ataque frontal a la antigua".

Desde entonces, el "NWO" ha cambiado de nombre varias veces a medida que el público se vuelve cada vez más consciente de la conspiración. Se le ha llamado el Orden Mundial Multilateral, la Revolución Industrial, el "Gran Reinicio", etc. Los nombres cambian, pero el significado es siempre el mismo.

En los dos últimos años, frente a los extensos eventos de Crisis global, el establecimiento del "nuevo orden";del que los globalistas han estado hablando ha llegado, y casi sin fanfarria ni mención en los principales medios de comunicación. Los inicios del Gobierno global ya existen, y se llama el "Consejo para el Capitalismo Inclusivo".

Últimamente, muchos analistas, entre los que me incluyo, se han centrado mucho en el Foro Económico Mundial y su papel en la agenda del Gobierno global, principalmente porque el jefe del WEF, Klaus Schwab, es un bocazas y no puede evitar hablar sobre planes futuros de centralización.

Las élites dentro del WEF se emocionaron demasiado con la Pandemia del Covid, pensando que tenían la Crisis perfecta para implementar numerosas políticas globalistas en forma de Gran Reinicio. Al final resultó que el Covid no fue tan mortal como lo pedijeron durante el Evento 201, y el público no fue tan sumiso y obediente como esperaban que seríamos.El WEF dejó que el gato saliera de la bolsa demasiado pronto.

Entonces, seguimos adelante, con Crisis tras Crisis como fichas de dominó cayendo hasta que llegamos al único evento que creen impulsará a las masas a aceptar el Gobierno mundial. Y aunque al WEF asisten regularmente globalistas de alto nivel, son más un grupo de expertos de alto nivel, el Consejo para el Capitalismo Inclusivo parece tratar más sobre la implementación que sobre la teoría.

La fundadora del grupo es Lynn Forester de Rothschild miembro de la infame Dinastía Rothschild que durante mucho tiempo ha estado involucrada monetariamente en influir en los Gobiernos durante generaciones. El Papa Francisco y el Vaticano se alinearon públicamente con el Consejo en el 2020, y una de las narrativas principales dela CIC es que todas las religiones deben unirse con los líderes del capital para construir una sociedad y una economía que sea "justa para todos".

Esta declaración de misión es bastante familiar, ya que se hace eco de los objetivos del WEF y su concepto de "Economía compartida": un sistema en el que no se poseerá nada, no tendrá privacidad, tomará prestado todo, dependerá completamente del Gobierno para su supervivencia y le "gustará".

En otras palabras, el propósito del "Capitalismo Inclusivo" es engañar a las masas para que acepten una versión renombrada del Comunismo. La promesa será que no tendrás que preocuparte más por tu futuro económico, pero el costo será tu libertad.

Y tengo que dejarlo aquí porque la web funciona fatal y no me deja escribir bien. Sin embargo, en otro momento, seguiré con este interesante artículo de Brandon Smith.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (18 Jul 2022)

Durante la Plandemia me di cuenta de pequeños detalles que sugerían el fin de las naciones y culturas.
Eran detalles tan insignificantes que da miedo el pensar la molestia que se toman para no dejar cabo suelto.

Prefiero una hipotética dictadura militar el la sabes quién es el enemigo a la dictadura actual, del engaño y el aborregamiento de las masas.
La dictadura del Buenísimo y la obligación de ser tolerante


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vamos a ver si la web me permite hoy terminar el artículo que edité ayer. Así que sigamos...

El CIC está formado por un grupo central de líderes mundiales a los que se refieren como "Los Guardianes" (No, no estoy bromeando, esto es real).

Los miembros del CIC han incluido: MasterCard, Allianz, Dupont, la ONU, Teachers Insurance and Annuity Association if America (TIAA), CalPERS, BP, Bank of America, Johnson & Johnson, Visa, la Fundación Rockefeller, la Fundación Ford, Mark Carnet, el Tesorero del Estado de California, y muchas más empresas en todo el mundo. La lista es extensa, pero lo que representa es una especie de Gobierno dirigido por corporaciones con un congreso de representantes corporativos mezclados con líderes políticos flexibles.

Una de las principales misiones de la CIC ha sido cambiar nuestros modelos económicos para "promover la equidad y la inclusión". Hilarantemente, los defensores de la CIC argumentan que "se ha acumulado demasiada riqueza en manos de muy pocas personas y esto prueba que el capitalismo existente no funciona". Sin embargo, ELLOS son las mismas personas que manipularon el sistema para centralizar esa riqueza en SUS MANOS... No son "capitalistas", son una aristocracia. ¿De verdad crees que estas personas van a construir un sistema completamente nuevo que no continúe beneficiándolos?

Si alguna vez se ha preguntado porqué el Papa ha estado impulsando la ideología del despertar, el alarmismo climático y la retórica de una religión mundial en conflicto con la doctrina cristiana tradicional, esta es la razón: está siguiendo los dictados de la CIC.

Otra misión de la CIC es hacer cumplir los controles de carbono y los impuestos en nombre del "cambio climático" con el propósito de alcanzar emisiones "netas cero". Como todos sabemos, el carbono neto cero será imposible sin una conmoción total de nuestra economía e industria, junto con la muerte de miles de millones de personas en el proceso. Es un escenario inalcanzable, por lo que es perfecto para los globalistas. Los humanos son los enemigos de la Tierra, afirman, por lo que debemos dejar que las élites controlen cada una de nuestras acciones para garantizar que no destruyamos el planeta y a nosotros mismos, y el proceso nunca terminará porque siempre habrá que lidiar con las emisiones de carbono.

Los miembros de la CIC, incluido el Director del Bank of America, sugieren abiertamente que en realidad no necesitan que los Gobiernos cooperen para alcanzar sus objetivos. Dicen que las corporaciones pueden implementar la mayor parte de la ingeniería social sin ayuda política. En otras palabras, es la definición completa de "Gobierno en la sombra": una camarilla corporativa masiva que trabaja en conjunto para implementar cambios sociales sin ningún tipo de supervisión. Como se señaló, ya hemos visto esto en la difusión de la ideología despertada por cientos, sino miles, de corporaciones que trabajan como una colmena.

¿Es la CIC la forma definitiva de Gobierno global? No, probablemente no. Pero, es el comienzo de esto: un Gobierno de corporaciones y élites de dinero para corporaciones y élites de dinero. Pasa por alto toda representación política, todos los controles y equilibrios y toda la participación de los votantes. Son los conglomerados y sus socios los que toman las decisiones para nuestra sociedad de manera unilateral y centralizada. Y, dado que las grandes empresas actúan como si estuvieran separadas del Gobierno en lugar de ser socios del Gobierno, pueden afirmar que se les permite hacer lo que les plazca.

Sin embargo, con las corporaciones y los globalistas mostrando cada vez más sus verdaderos colores y actuando como si debieran estar a cargo, el público debe responsabilizarlos como si fueran parte del Gobierno. Y si se descubre que son autoritarios y corruptos, deben ser derrocados como cualquier otra dictadura política.

Y hasta aquí la traducción del artículo del Sr. Brandon Smith.

Saludos.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Jul 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Cada vez que oigo o leo eso de _smart_, me viene a la cabeza la palabra "espía".
> 
> _smart phone_ = teléfono espía
> _smart city _= ciudad espía
> ...



Get Smart


----------



## DDT (19 Jul 2022)

Hablando de oro, ojo, que Maduro también tiene 31 millones de toneladas de oro en Londres.








Jueza británica decidirá después del verano si Maduro o Guaidó acceden al oro Por EFE


Jueza británica decidirá después del verano si Maduro o Guaidó acceden al oro




es.investing.com




Pobrecitos ciudadanos Venexolanos, por culpa de la malvada juexa no pudieron transferir 930 millones de euros a un "fondo de la ONU" para luchar contra el malvado covid. Yo no sé ni como habrán podido sobrevivir a la terrible pandemia mortal sin la ayuda de la ONU, terrible.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jul 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Hablando de oro, ojo, que Maduro también tiene 31 millones de toneladas de oro en Londres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 millones no tiene, serán 30


----------



## Hostigador (19 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Vamos a ver si la web me permite hoy terminar el artículo que edité ayer. Así que sigamos...
> 
> ...



Si consiguen reducir la heterosexualidad mucho,se traduce en un(aun mas)alto decrimento de natalidad
Unido a una(muy)forzada mortalidad por farmafia y falta de energia...Pues eso,te cargas un cacho de la demanda
de largo plazo de petroleo
Aunke a veces pienso hay algo mas,pero creo ke mi coco no me da pa mas


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> 30 millones no tiene, serán 30



Venezuela tiene 30 toneladas de Oro "custodiadas" o más bien "secuestradas" por el Banco de Inglaterra.

Y ya vemos donde queda la Seguridad jurídica cuando es una juez extranjera la que decide a quién se le debe entregar el Oro de un país soberano.

Bueno, ya se ha visto también lo que ha pasado con el Oro ruso depositado en Occidente...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Si consiguen reducir la heterosexualidad mucho,se traduce en un(aun mas)alto decrimento de natalidad
> Unido a una(muy)forzada mortalidad por farmafia y falta de energia...Pues eso,te cargas un cacho de la demanda
> de largo plazo de petroleo
> Aunke a veces pienso hay algo mas,pero creo ke mi coco no me da pa mas



Te flipas demasiado macho... está aquí la peña obsesionada con que loh homohsecsualeh van a cargarse er mundo y luego resulta que:

- Ex-paña es el mejor ejemplo de cómo hacer desplomar la natalidad: simplemente poniendo todas las pegas posibles para poder formar familia... la lista es interminable: sueldos miserables, precaria estabilidad laboral, edad de emancipación cada vez mayor, necesidad sí o sí de 2 sueldos, nula conciliación laboral y familiar, pedabobería que exige atención constante a los niños (tener abuelos cerca para que no estén solos ni 5 minutos o pagar extraescolares y panchitas internas) aumentando por tanto el gasto por mantenerlos cada vez más (de propina copago para Educación, Sanidad, etc.), malas perspectivas futuras, tema inmobiliario de locura, escasa ayuda del Estado... Con que se "exporte" ese modelo al resto del mundo, especialmente a los subdesarrollados que siguen considerando a los hijos como "inversión" (sobre todo para que ayuden en el campo y/o emigren y manden dinero a casa) se acaba el problema...

- En este mismo floro no para de hacerse proselitismo contra la familia: hilos misóginos a gogó, contra el matrimonio, contra los carapadres, contra los hijos (a los que se llama despectivamente "larvas"), ensalzamiento de la vida de soltería + pvtes.... paradójicamente por floreros que se dicen de derechas, franquistas y conservadores, una ideología que históricamente ha defendido a capa y espada las familias numerosas para más cachondeo.... 

En fin, que la "agenda" está muy clara para mi...


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Venezuela tiene 30 toneladas de Oro "custodiadas" o más bien "secuestradas" por el Banco de Inglaterra.
> 
> Y ya vemos donde queda la Seguridad jurídica cuando es una juez extranjera la que decide a quién se le debe entregar el Oro de un país soberano.
> 
> ...



Ahora que maduro ya no es un felón igual se lo devuelven

a gusto del consumidor


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ahora que maduro ya no es un felón igual se lo devuelven
> 
> a gusto del consumidor



Vamos a ver, si son "felones" o no, eso les importa un bledo. Lo que les jode es dejar de "custodiarlo". No será porque no tengan en sus bóvedas Oro de muchos de los "felones" que andan por el mundo y que no se circunscriben solo a Maduro.

Saludos.


----------



## padrino (19 Jul 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> En este mismo floro no para de hacerse proselitismo contra la familia: hilos misóginos a gogó, contra el matrimonio, contra los carapadres, contra los hijos (a los que se llama despectivamente "larvas"), ensalzamiento de la vida de soltería + pvtes.... paradójicamente por floreros que se dicen de derechas, franquistas y conservadores, una ideología que históricamente ha defendido a capa y espada las familias numerosas para más cachondeo....



+1000.
La sociedad ha aprendido a vivir en y con una larga lista de incoherencias, muchas de las cuales ha puesto usted encima de la mesa en su post.
Se ven y se denuncian las incoherencias en unos temas ( covid, vacunas etc ) que las hay hasta decir basta por supuesto, pero sin embargo hay otras cuestiones centrales y determinantes en la vida de los individuos ( la familia por ejemplo ) en las que mantener dichas contradicciones es algo común e incluso un motivo para vanagloriarse.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Has descrito muy bien lo que estamos viviendo en Occidente. Quizás, y solo quizás, se les está torciendo el "guión" original y comento esto porque la Guerra de Ucrania ha trastocado muchos planes asociados, por dar un ejemplo, al "cambio climático"... Hemos visto como fuentes de energía demonizadas han pasado a ser "verdes"... Esto constituye un claro ejemplo de que no todo lo controlan a su antojo.

Sin embargo, esta gentuza debe tener bastantes "ases" en la manga y recuerdo un artículo que escribí en Rankia hace ya bastante tiempo: en el mismo describía lo que una agencia militar privada estadounidense predecía para un futuro no muy lejano... Y era que Occidente se derrumbaría y perdería buena parte de su población. Aquello provocó que mucha gente de los EE.UU. preguntase cuál podría ser el detonante de esa catástrofe. Bien, desde la referida agencia, se dijo que lo vinculaban a un desastre financiero...

Curiosamente, fuera de Occidente, apenas habían grandes variaciones en sus poblaciones.

En fin, ese artículo debe estar en mis archivos, pero no lo encuentro. Si un día doy con él ya os lo daría a conocer en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jul 2022)

Pongo enlace a este hilo que tiene un artículo imprescindible:






LA SIMULACIÓN DE PANDEMIA, UNA ESTRATEGIA ANTE EL COLAPSO DEL SISTEMA... Fabio Vighi


Reproduzco este articulo por su interés como análisis critico de las tribulaciones economicas y sanitarias que hoy nos ocupan y articulan nuestra realidad, por si nos aclara algunas relacciones o reformula la percepción compleja de las vinculaciones entre economía y pandemia. Su autor F. Vighi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Muttley (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pongo enlace a este hilo que tiene un artículo imprescindible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo. Muchas Gracias por enlazarlo.

Si algo me llamó mucho la atención durante la "Pandemia", fue la enorme FACILIDAD con que consiguieron pasarse por el "aro" los derechos más fundamentales de las personas... y sin oposición real. Y eso fue el fruto de un largo y meticuloso plan, de eso no tengo duda.

Es más, es tal su prepotencia, que se permiten anunciarlo, como fue con el Evento 201 para el Covid-19 o más recientemente con otro "evento" sobre la "Viruela del mono", de la que por cierto ya no se habla...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (20 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy buen artículo. Muchas Gracias por enlazarlo.
> 
> Si algo me llamó mucho la atención durante la "Pandemia", fue la enorme FACILIDAD con que consiguieron pasarse por el "aro" los derechos más fundamentales de las personas... y sin oposición real. Y eso fue el fruto de un largo y meticuloso plan, de eso no tengo duda.
> 
> ...



Con gentuza ke hace caso a la tele(y a chulos de gimnasio con uniforme+placa+pistola ke,como tambien
son humanos,tambien HACEN CASO A TELE ademas de sus mandos),¿ke oposicion iba a haber?


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy buen artículo. Muchas Gracias por enlazarlo.
> 
> Si algo me llamó mucho la atención durante la "Pandemia", fue la enorme FACILIDAD con que consiguieron pasarse por el "aro" los derechos más fundamentales de las personas... y sin oposición real. Y eso fue el fruto de un largo y meticuloso plan, de eso no tengo duda.
> 
> ...



No se habla pero los contagios siguen escalando y en EEUU la gente ya está haciendo colas para vacunarse contra la viruela... miedo me da entre unas cosas y otras del otoño que nos espera....



https://es.postsus.com/noticias/804146.html


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Mira, en este tema hay que ser sumamente cauteloso antes de generalizar... Si bien fue un fenómeno casi mundial, hubo una notable excepción y ésta la constituyeron buena parte de los "Estados colorados" de los EE.UU. y que ofrecieron una gran resistencia.

En cualquier caso, la represión llevada a cabo en Occidente sobrepasó unos límites que hubieran podido ser más aceptables.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Bueno, los pro vacunas suelen ser mayoritarios en los "Estados azules" y New York forma parte de ellos. Ahora mismo, no sabría decirte cómo está la situación en el conjunto de los EE.UU.

Sí, me temo que pasado el verano volverán a las "andadas" en buena parte de Occidente. Espero al menos que las restricciones que puedan llegar no sean tan extremas como en el pasado reciente. Desde luego, en lo posible, yo procuraré no seguirlas.

Saludos.


----------



## capitan anchoa (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, hilo muy interesante, está claro que lo que se pretende es una sociedad al estilo "demolition man", con un crédito social por puntos en el que podrás disfrutar de servicios o productos según el crédito que tengas. De ahí el interés creciente por parte de las élites en suprimir el dinero en efectivo, ya que con el efectivo, esas medidas de control y crédito social no tendrían el efecto esperado. 

Espero que esto solo quede entre delirios de estos lunáticos y no llegue a materializarse. Yo por mi parte, sigo usando para uso diario mi Nokia 100. La tecnología, contra más lejos, mejor. Es curioso que yo, que siempre he sido un apasionado de la técnica y la electrónica diga esto.


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sí, me temo que pasado el verano volverán a las "andadas" en buena parte de Occidente. Espero al menos que *las restricciones que puedan llegar no sean tan extremas como en el pasado* reciente. Desde luego, en lo posible, yo procuraré no seguirlas.











Bruselas impondrá recortes del consumo de gas si Rusia suprime el suministro a Europa


La Comisión Europea (CE) impondrá recortes del consumo de gas hasta marzo si Rusia cierra el suministro.




okdiario.com





Y parece que Gazprom está jugado a "¿Dónde está Wally?" con la turbina.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Yo me refería más bien a las restricciones de las libertades fundamentales de las personas. Ahora bien, ya puestos a "amargarnos" un poco más la vida, cabe la posibilidad de que también suframos restricciones energéticas... Por supuesto, que los precios seguirán siendo altos, que para algo los han buscado.

Es Siemens, y en su defecto el Gobierno alemán, quienes deben aclarar de una vez qué está pasando con la turbina rusa. Parece que hay interés en seguir culpando de todos nuestros males a Rusia, en vez de buscar una salida negociada a la Guerra de Ucrania.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

EU tendría que sentarse con EEUU para establecer una salida negociada a la Guerra de Ucrania, tan sencillo como elegir entre perder un dedo o el brazo. Los inviernos por España son suaves e incluso cálidos si los comparamos con los inviernos en centroeuropa.









Suiza se plantea recurrir a cortes de energía de varias horas en invierno - El Periódico de la Energía


Suiza contempla la posibilidad de aplicar cortes de energía de hasta cuatro horas el próximo invierno por la crisis energética que sufre




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Es que resulta demencial la "estrategia" seguida por la UE. A los EE.UU., el principal culpable del deterioro de la situación, ya le va bien todo este "rollo".

Si alguien piensa que Rusia va a perder la Guerra de Ucrania es que sigue sin entender nada... Rusia se va a quedar con lo que vino a buscar en Ucrania: las zonas rusofonas y, quizás, algo más...

Todo esto se podía haber evitado. Tan sencillo como que Ucrania se hubiera declarado neutral y sentado a negociar sobre las "repúblicas independientes" y que estaban siendo machacadas por los ucranianos desde el 2014. Que esto no viene de ahora...

Lo peor de todo es que somos la mayoría de los europeos quienes vamos a pagar este sinsentido y Ojalá que no avance más...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, capitan anchoa: Vivimos tiempos muy "revueltos", demasiados... Y, sin embargo, la gente no se hace preguntas de una gran simpleza: ¿Por qué está sucediendo todo esto? ¿Y por qué precisamente ahora?

La verdad es que las cosas son más complejas de lo que parecen... Y se están volviendo contra Occidente... Sí, algo que la mayoría de las personas no perciben. Se ha dejado la opinión propia a los massM..... y así nos va.

Occidente ha ejercido una fuerte presión sobre otros países que se ven obligados a unir lazos, a pesar de tener políticas internas muy dispares entre sí. ¿Qué tienen en común China e Irán o la India con Hungría?

No será que hay países que tienen en común su deseo de manejar sus propios asuntos, es decir ser realmente independientes. Y que están hartos de que Occidente utilice indiscriminadamente sus sanciones, las "revoluciones de colores" y la agresión militar.

Centrándome más en su post, creo que Occidente lleva unas cuantas décadas falsificando los datos económicos y financieros a unos niveles astronómicos. Y las consecuencias de todo ello las acabaremos sufriendo pronto en nuestras vidas.

La primera "variable" ha venido por el estado de moneda de reserva mundial del USD y de la semi-reserva del Euro. Dinero imprimido de la nada que ha servido para exportarlo y recibir bienes a cambio...

La segunda "variable" ha sido el aumento de la Deuda a unos niveles en el que hemos empeñado casi todo lo que poseemos. Poca cosa o nada quedaría en Occidente si se le resta la Deuda. De ahí que exista tanto temor a subir los tipos de interés y que éstos sean los que son y, además, sabemos que NUNCA los adecuarán a la realidad. Hacerlo supondría la quiebra formal en pocas horas...

Y entonces la gran pregunta que todos deberíamos plantearnos es: ¿Estamos tan cerca de un posible "pánico"? Quizás, ahora mismo, NO, pero ¿tenemos esa misma seguridad cara al futuro más cercano?, máxime si vemos quienes nos dirigen...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Jul 2022)

Peak oil


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jul 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Hola, hilo muy interesante,* está claro que lo que se pretende es una sociedad al estilo "demolition man", con un crédito social por puntos en el que podrás disfrutar de servicios o productos según el crédito que tengas. De ahí el interés creciente por parte de las élites en suprimir el dinero en efectivo, ya que con el efectivo, esas medidas de control y crédito social no tendrían el efecto esperado.*
> 
> Espero que esto solo quede entre delirios de estos lunáticos y no llegue a materializarse. Yo por mi parte, sigo usando para uso diario mi Nokia 100. La tecnología, contra más lejos, mejor. Es curioso que yo, que siempre he sido un apasionado de la técnica y la electrónica diga esto.



Ojo que eso se está ya materializando en China:









Crisis hipotecaria en China con protestas contra varios bancos importantes


¿Crisis hipotecaria en China? Cuatro importantes bancos chinos bloquean la retirada en efectivo y el gobierno bloquea las protestas.




news.unidema.com





Te quitan el acceso a tu dinero y para que no salgas a la calle protestar te cancelan tu "crédito social" ergo carnet KOBIC y a tomar por culo, encerrado en tu casa o te detienen por "saltarte la cuarentena"... 

Miedo me da lo que está pasando allí, porque independientemente de que explote o no la burbuja inmobiliaria que tienen ya por allí, esa situación es la que nos espera aquí tarde o temprano...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Efectivamente, "tela" lo que hay en China... Y ya se han visto las medidas que han adoptado CONTRA la población a raíz del Covid-19. A saber también la parte de "culpa" o de responsabilidad que ha tenido en la "naturaleza" de este Coronavirus. Muy sospechosa resulta la "colaboración" que tenían China y los EE.UU. en ese laboratorio de Wuhan.

Aunque suelo escribir contra lo que estamos viviendo en Occidente y, además, con motivos, no es menos cierto que el otro "espejo" (China, Rusia y los BRICS en general) no es mejor en lo que se refiere al respeto de las libertades fundamentales de las personas. Es más, creo que es mucho peor...

En fin, menuda M..... de mundo nos está quedando y jode mucho más cuando se ven los estándares de vida alcanzados. Quizás, ese haya sido uno de los problemas: la gente se ha apalancado y opta por la máxima comodidad... cuando empieza a ser insostenible. Y encima gobernados por una Cofradía de "indigentes mentales". Qué mal lo tenemos...

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

Sí, estamos apalancados, totalmente cierto. Pero es que este nivel más o menos cómodo de vida alcanzado, y siempre respecto a terceros países o a tiempos pasados, nos hicieron dejar de lado los patíbulos populares y linchamientos. 

Ahora la gente no sale a la calle porque tiene mucho que perder, tiene que perder la letra del coche, el recibo de la hipoteca, el puesto en galeras junto al empresario palillero, y el fin de semana en Torremolinos, junto la cerveza calentorra con media de cigalas del Dia en el chiringuito de Paco. Le quitas eso, y lo sitúas en un escenario en el que no tiene nada que perder porque lo perdió todo.

Este verano volveré a leer Fuenteovejuna, un clásico.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Le alabo el gusto por la buena lectura.

El abuso del Poder ya lo conocemos, pero lo que empieza a estar ausente es el Honor y la Colectividad para luchar contra él.

Una pena...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maifrond: Le alabo el gusto por la buena lectura.
> 
> El abuso del Poder ya lo conocemos, pero lo que empieza a estar ausente es el Honor y la Colectividad para luchar contra él.
> 
> ...



Tras décadas de odas al individuo no veo como podría ser de otra forma


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Tras décadas de odas al individuo no veo como podría ser de otra forma



Una cuestión de Conciencia y Responsabilidad. De todas formas, parece que ya hemos perdido el tren...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (21 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Efectivamente, "tela" lo que hay en China... Y ya se han visto las medidas que han adoptado CONTRA la población a raíz del Covid-19. A saber también la parte de "culpa" o de responsabilidad que ha tenido en la "naturaleza" de este Coronavirus. Muy sospechosa resulta la "colaboración" que tenían China y los EE.UU. en ese laboratorio de Wuhan.
> 
> Aunque suelo escribir contra lo que estamos viviendo en Occidente y, además, con motivos, no es menos cierto que el otro "espejo" (China, Rusia y los BRICS en general) no es mejor en lo que se refiere al respeto de las libertades fundamentales de las personas. Es más, creo que es mucho peor...
> 
> ...



Es la naturaleza o condición humana.
La pereza y el miedo son condiciones primarias para la supervivencia del ser humano.
Y por mucho que vayamos de seres celestiales seguimos siendo animales con extras"
Y "ellos" lo saben y juegan con ello.

Han hecho de nuestras vidas un anuncio publicitario


----------



## Hostigador (21 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es la naturaleza o condición humana.
> La pereza y el miedo son condiciones primarias para la supervivencia del ser humano.
> Y por mucho que vayamos de seres celestiales seguimos siendo animales con extras"
> Y "ellos" lo saben y juegan con ello.
> ...



Esa ultima linea de texto me recuerda a Guy Debord


----------



## ELOS (21 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Esa ultima linea de texto me recuerda a Guy Debord



En qué equipo juega ése ?

Fuera coñas, hay que ser observador cuando tratas con la gente, a pesar del suplicio que actualmente me supone.
Somo seres completamente previsibles, y en absoluto hay que ser experto en psicología, sociología y otras artes como son quien manejan los hilos para darse cuenta que es muy fácil hacer lo que quieres que haga la gente.

Creo que es muy importante admitir que somos animales (poco) racionales. Y que estamos predispuestos a actuar siempre de la misma forma.
Al comienzo de la Plandemia pude observar atónito la reacción de la gente cuando es dominada por el miedo, y el miedo es inevitable. No lo tuve con el dichoso virus pero puedo tenerlo a cualquier pequeñez que me pueda surgir.
Y lo de que la sociedad actual actúa como un rebaño, se ha podido comprobar en los últimos años.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Esa ultima linea de texto me recuerda a Guy Debord



Y tú me has recordado a Debord... Lógicamente, en estos tiempos, muy desconocido, pero no tanto en mi generación. Te felicito.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Está visto y comprobado que algunos han venido a este mundo para hacernos la vida imposible y cuánto más, mejor para "ellos"...

Ahora es Alemania -una vez más - la que se está preparando para volver a imponer la obligación de llevar mascarilla, posiblemente a partir de Septiembre...

El Ministro de Justicia, Marco Buschmann, anunció que los alemanes tendrán que usar el "bozal" este otoño cuando se encuentren en interiores y que la regla estaría vigente durante todo el invierno...

No se puede ser más ridículo... Primero porque las mascarillas no han demostrado esa utilidad que pretenden y Segundo porque se está tratando de imponer una medida con meses de anticipación, es decir sin saber cuál será la situación y su gravedad por aquel entonces.

Los "gobernantes" tienen su narrativa oficial y se apegan a ella, aunque hay gente que ya está empezando a ver más allá de lo que "hay" o pueda haber de "más" en el Covid-19...

Por cierto, un estudio en Dinamarca que involucró a 6.000 personas constató que "no hubo una gran diferencia estadísticamente significativa entre quienes usaron mascarillas y quienes no cuando se trataba de ser infectados por Covid-19".

La gente se está cansando de estar sujeta a tanta tiranía o debiera, que esa es otra...

Y ahora la narrativa oficial vuelve o intenta enmascarar lo que puede ser la auténtica realidad o lo que haya "detrás" de ella. Todos sabemos que ahora el Covid-19 es algo así como un "resfriado"... Pero, ¿cómo lo calificarán pasada la estación estival?

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Está visto y comprobado que algunos han venido a este mundo para hacernos la vida imposible y cuánto más, mejor para "ellos"...
> 
> ...



Pues que tengan cuidado, y también que tengamos cuidado en nuestros excesos de ira 

hoy al enterarme de que no me dejan entrar al centro de salud por la mascarilla casi le desmonto el chiringuito de una bofetada

los seguratas no se yo si los pagan Suficientemente bien para Tocar tanto los cojones

también que se anden con cuidado ellos mismos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues que tengan cuidado, y también que tengamos cuidado en nuestros excesos de ira
> 
> hoy al enterarme de que no me dejan entrar al centro de salud por la mascarilla casi le desmonto el chiringuito de una bofetada
> 
> ...



Lo que está sucediendo con la Sanidad en España no tiene calificativo. Te podría contar mil y una historias de negligencias varias... La gente debería ponerse sería en este tema. Hay hojas de reclamaciones que no se usan y si se hiciera en masa otro gallo cantaría.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que está sucediendo con la Sanidad en España no tiene calificativo. Te podría contar mil y una historias de negligencias varias... La gente debería ponerse sería en este tema. Hay hojas de reclamaciones que no se usan y si se hiciera en masa otro gallo cantaría.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Saludos.



Si tanto importante es, podrían darte una.. al final he ido a comprarla a una farmacia pero le he pagado un grito que está vibrando todavía en su puesto


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que está sucediendo con la Sanidad en España no tiene calificativo. Te podría contar mil y una historias de negligencias varias... La gente debería ponerse sería en este tema. Hay hojas de reclamaciones que no se usan y si se hiciera en masa otro gallo cantaría.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Saludos.



De verdad usted cree que tiene solución?
Yo soy muy pesimista y, no sólo la sanidad, lo veo todo muy negro (y sin petróleo), sólo me queda ver la pendiente de caída y lo profundo de la misma pero no veo forma de arreglar NADA


----------



## ELOS (21 Jul 2022)

Yo también lo veo todo tan mal tan mal, que ya esperan la reacción de la ciudadanía y tienen preparada la vía de escape y el culpable de todos nuestros males, de los que por supuestos ellos permanecerán exentos.

todo esto en europa, aquí por supuesto nada se va a mover


----------



## Hostigador (21 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> De verdad usted cree que tiene solución?
> Yo soy muy pesimista y, no sólo la sanidad, lo veo todo muy negro (y sin petróleo), sólo me queda ver la pendiente de caída y lo profundo de la misma pero no veo forma de arreglar NADA



Soluciones a nivel colectivo como tal en principio no,pero a nivel individual(o sea,salir del paso cada uno)siempre hay por pocas ke sean


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Soluciones a nivel colectivo como tal en principio no,pero a nivel individual(o sea,salir del paso cada uno)siempre hay por pocas ke sean



Está claro, no hacer significa automáticamente perder, intentarlo, aún a riesgo de equivocarse, supone una posibilidad de sobrevivir razonablemente a lo que se aproxima


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> De verdad usted cree que tiene solución?
> Yo soy muy pesimista y, no sólo la sanidad, lo veo todo muy negro (y sin petróleo), sólo me queda ver la pendiente de caída y lo profundo de la misma pero no veo forma de arreglar NADA



No creo que volvamos a tener una Sanidad tan buena como la que teníamos antes de la Pandemia. Eso no quita para que sea exigente con ella y todos debieran hacer lo mismo. Hay mucha gente ahí que con el "rollo" de la Pandemia se está tocando lo que se está tocando... Bien, yo soy de reclamar cuando se me vulneran mis derechos o de los míos, incluso de mis vecinos si lo precisan. Volviendo a la Sanidad, tres reclamaciones le he puesto en los dos últimos años. Dos se resolvieron favorablemente y de la tercera están pasando, así que igual la llevo ante los tribunales.

Y a lo largo de mi vida, he denunciado a cuatro entidades bancarias, a una agencia de la Generalitat de Catalunya, a una eléctrica, a una mutua y a algunos centros comerciales. Todas se resolvieron a mi favor.

El problema que se está generalizando es tragar con todo y que la gente se reprima cada vez más. En fin, que pedir y rellenar unas hojas de reclamaciones, ir a las oficinas de Consumo, etc. está al alcance de cualquiera... Otra cosa es que algunos solo suelten improperios al aire y que sirven para lo que sirven...

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (21 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Soluciones a nivel colectivo como tal en principio no,pero a nivel individual(o sea,salir del paso cada uno)siempre hay por pocas ke sean



El "colectivo" como tal murió hace tiempo. Llevan años sectorizando la población, subrayando lo que nos diferencia y obviando lo que nos une. El rasgo de la individualidad ha sido potenciado frente a la nota común, ¿razón? romper la identidad de grupo, ¿motivo? dinamitar la conciencia social ¿objetivo? pronto en sus pantallas.

La sociedad ha muerto. Viva la nueva sociedad!


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No creo que volvamos a tener una Sanidad tan buena como la que teníamos antes de la Pandemia. Eso no quita para que sea exigente con ella y todos debieran hacer lo mismo. Hay mucha gente ahí que con el "rollo" de la Pandemia se está tocando lo que se está tocando... Bien, yo soy de reclamar cuando se me vulneran mis derechos o de los míos, incluso de mis vecinos si lo precisan. Volviendo a la Sanidad, tres reclamaciones le he puesto en los dos últimos años. Dos se resolvieron favorablemente y de la tercera están pasando, así que igual la llevo ante los tribunales.
> 
> Y a lo largo de mi vida, he denunciado a cuatro entidades bancarias, a una agencia de la Generalitat de Catalunya, a una eléctrica, a una mutua y a algunos centros comerciales. Todas se resolvieron a mi favor.
> 
> ...



Ojalá todos hiciéramos lo mismo. Siendo usted solo, muchas veces es mayor el esfuerzo que el resultado obtenido


----------



## ELOS (22 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> El "colectivo" como tal murió hace tiempo. Llevan años sectorizando la población, subrayando lo que nos diferencia y obviando lo que nos une. El rasgo de la individualidad ha sido potenciado frente a la nota común, ¿razón? romper la identidad de grupo, ¿motivo? dinamitar la conciencia social ¿objetivo? pronto en sus pantallas.
> 
> La sociedad ha muerto. Viva la nueva sociedad!



Cuidado con lo colectivo porque oculta el egoísmo natural de cada uno de nosotros.
Una cosa es ser altruista y otra es ser colectivo en que esperas también un beneficio.
Y creo que las Élites han metido aquí también sus zarpas.
Ese positivismo radical nos está anulando como personas


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Está visto y comprobado que algunos han venido a este mundo para hacernos la vida imposible y cuánto más, mejor para "ellos"...
> 
> ...





FranMen dijo:


> Ojalá todos hiciéramos lo mismo. Siendo usted solo, muchas veces es mayor el esfuerzo que el resultado obtenido



Es cuestión de ponerse a ello. Sabes que vas a transitar por un camino farragoso, pero merece la pena si se obtienen resultados positivos.

Y es que uno se harta de que intenten tomarle por imbécil y un buen día decidí no dejar pasar una.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Bueno, el nulo Colectivismo actual es bastante nuevo en el tiempo. Sí que existía en mi juventud, así que algo está pasando para que esté teniendo tanto éxito. Me imagino que las "Nuevas Tecnologías" han puesto su granito de arena, entre otras cosas más.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Bueno, el nulo Colectivismo actual es bastante nuevo en el tiempo. Sí que existía en mi juventud, así que algo está pasando para que esté teniendo tanto éxito. Me imagino que las "Nuevas Tecnologías" han puesto su granito de arena, entre otras cosas más.
> 
> Saludos.



Quién quiere hoy en día formar parte de una sociedad enferma ?
El Reseteo del que tanto hablan últimamente debería ser a nivel individual. Y me refiero a volver a nuestros instintos innatos.
Creo que sería volver al nivel óptimo del funcionamiento del ser humano.

Sin el instinto de supervivencia nunca vamos a progresar.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No creo que volvamos a tener una Sanidad tan buena como la que teníamos antes de la Pandemia. Eso no quita para que sea exigente con ella y todos debieran hacer lo mismo. Hay mucha gente ahí que con el "rollo" de la Pandemia se está tocando lo que se está tocando... Bien, yo soy de reclamar cuando se me vulneran mis derechos o de los míos, incluso de mis vecinos si lo precisan. Volviendo a la Sanidad, tres reclamaciones le he puesto en los dos últimos años. Dos se resolvieron favorablemente y de la tercera están pasando, así que igual la llevo ante los tribunales.
> 
> Y a lo largo de mi vida, he denunciado a cuatro entidades bancarias, a una agencia de la Generalitat de Catalunya, a una eléctrica, a una mutua y a algunos centros comerciales. Todas se resolvieron a mi favor.
> 
> ...



Es realmente espeluznante que en un sitio donde prácticamente te financian cientos de euros por consulta (cuanto le cuesta al estado una visita con un otorrino especialista de tan solo 20’ (Sueldo del doctor instalaciones electricidad seguratas etc?) te traten como a un mierda por no tener la mascarilla y tengas que salir a comprarte una a la farmacia debajo del sol a 40 grados

si tan importante es, que de menos regalarla a todo el que entre, sería un gasto totalmente insignificante en términos %

este mundo sin lógica puede conmigo, no estoy dispuesto a tolerar más tocapelotas este invierno


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Quizás, no te gustaría vivir en una Sociedad de "supervivencia". Te lo digo porque yo he visto parte del Tercer Mundo y te aseguro que no es nada envidiable.

Bien, si hemos llegado en Occidente a unos determinados estándares de vida, lo ideal es mantenerlos y si es posible mejorarlos.

Y también tienes que tener en cuenta que el hombre solo puede sobrevivir en Sociedad o así ha sido desde lo más oscuro de los tiempos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, frankie83: La "lógica" no existe, por regla general, dentro de la Administración. En tu caso, lo más normal hubiera sido proporcionarte una mascarilla y a las malas que te la hubieran cobrado. Total, a precio de coste no supone ningún desembolso de relevancia.

Pero es que -insisto en ello-, en la Sanidad están sucediendo demasiadas cosas que atentan contra la Salud del paciente. Por ejemplo, qué mierda son las visitas telefónicas... Que cuando pidas cita para el cabecera, el gilipollas que te atiende te pregunte qué te pasa... Acaso él es el médico para decidir si me visita o me telefonea el cabecera. Y como esas muchas más cosas. Por eso mismo, la gente debería echar mano de las hojas de reclamaciones y esto seguro que cambiaría, pero si la gente "traga", obviamente poco se puede hacer...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: La "lógica" no existe, por regla general, dentro de la Administración. En tu caso, lo más normal hubiera sido proporcionarte una mascarilla y a las malas que te la hubieran cobrado. Total, a precio de coste no supone ningún desembolso de relevancia.
> 
> Pero es que -insisto en ello-, en la Sanidad están sucediendo demasiadas cosas que atentan contra la Salud del paciente. Por ejemplo, que mierda son las visitas telefónicas... Que cuando pidas cita para el cabecera, el gilipollas que te atiende te pregunte qué te pasa... Acaso es él médico para decidir si me visita o me telefonea el cabecera. Y como esas muchas más. Por eso mismo, la gente debería echar mano de las hojas de reclamaciones y esto seguro que cambiaría, pero si la gente "traga", obviamente poco se puede hacer...
> 
> Saludos.



Reclamaciones? Qué es eso?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Pues un papel que se rellena y que causa más molestias de las que te piensas.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues un papel que se rellena y que causa más molestias de las que te piensas.
> 
> Saludos.



si pero vamos a ver en este caso específico si el estado decide que tienes que llevar mascarilla.. es inútil reclamar


----------



## ELOS (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Quizás, no te gustaría vivir en una Sociedad de "supervivencia". Te lo digo porque yo he visto parte del Tercer Mundo y te aseguro que no es nada envidiable.
> 
> Bien, si hemos llegado en Occidente a unos determinados estándares de vida, lo ideal es mantenerlos y si es posible mejorarlos.
> 
> ...



No me refería a la supervivencia en sí, sino a los instintos innatos.
Es normal y natural tener pereza ( ahorro de energía por una posible situación de peligro).
Es natural tener miedo por el propio instinto de supervivencia.
Es natural tener ego por la propia superación de la especie.
Casualmente el momento más placentero del ser humano es durante el acto sexual, de nuevo es la naturaleza nos obliga a conservar y mejorar a la especie.

Ya sé que soy un pesao con lo de la naturaleza humana.
Pero si nos fijamos, precisamente estos instintos son los que nos están quitando poco a poco, y el resultado es el actual.
Una sociedad enferma y personas individualmente perdidas y a anuladas .

Como digo, personalmente me resulta clave entender quienes somos y de dónde venimos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, frankie83: No me refería a este caso concreto. Ya sabemos cuáles son los lugares donde se nos exige el uso de la mascarilla.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Entiendo lo que quieres transmitir y que daría lugar para un amplio debate.

Creo que tú te refieres más bien a los instintos primarios y algo de cierto hay en lo que dices.

Si recordamos la final de la Champions de París, vimos como más o menos un par de centenares de magrebíes (franceses y de otros lugares) pusieron en jaque a miles de aficionados que no tuvieron huevos a hacerles frente. De haberlo hecho, el problema no hubiera alcanzado las proporciones que adquirió.

Hasta el perro más cobarde, cuando se le acorrala, intenta escapar mordiendo. En cambio, nosotros... Bueno, los demás, no es mi caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: No me refería a este caso concreto. Ya sabemos cuáles son los lugares donde se nos exige el uso de la mascarilla.
> 
> Saludos.



Algunos profesionales del derecho como don Jose Ortega Ortega estan muy al tanto de la"legislacion plandemica"


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Algunos profesionales del derecho como don Jose Ortega Ortega estan muy al tanto de la"legislacion plandemica"



Hay bastantes bufetes de abogados que de forma altruista informaron/informan sobre la posible ilegalidad de muchas medidas adoptadas por el Papayavirus.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay bastantes bufetes de abogados que de forma altruista informaron/informan sobre la posible ilegalidad de muchas medidas adoptadas por el Papayavirus.
> 
> Saludos.



El problema principal es que la ley y el estado de derecho son ya cuentos chinos, en el momento que los jueces ya han declarado ilegales muchas de las medidas tomadas.. y no pasa nada


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: La "lógica" no existe, por regla general, dentro de la Administración. En tu caso, lo más normal hubiera sido proporcionarte una mascarilla y a las malas que te la hubieran cobrado. Total, a precio de coste no supone ningún desembolso de relevancia.
> 
> Pero es que -insisto en ello-, en la Sanidad están sucediendo demasiadas cosas que atentan contra la Salud del paciente. Por ejemplo, qué mierda son las visitas telefónicas... Que cuando pidas cita para el cabecera, el gilipollas que te atiende te pregunte qué te pasa... Acaso es él médico para decidir si me visita o me telefonea el cabecera. Y como esas muchas más cosas. Por eso mismo, la gente debería echar mano de las hojas de reclamaciones y esto seguro que cambiaría, pero si la gente "traga", obviamente poco se puede hacer...
> 
> Saludos.



No es el médico quien manda, ahí se equivoca. Han impuesto desde arriba que las citas sean exclusivamente en primer lugar con fotos, después, si eso, se puede ver. He alucinado cuando me lo han dicho. Los médicos son un 0 a la izquierda. No deciden nada. O entras o a la calle. 
Como usted dice hay que reclamar pero hay que saber reclamar. Los soldados sólo obedecen órdenes. Es el general, desde el despacho, quien decide


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No es el médico quien manda, ahí se equivoca. Han impuesto desde arriba que las citas sean exclusivamente en primer lugar con fotos, después, si eso, se puede ver. He alucinado cuando me lo han dicho. Los médicos son un 0 a la izquierda. No deciden nada. O entras o a la calle.
> Como usted dice hay que reclamar pero hay que saber reclamar. Los soldados sólo obedecen órdenes. Es el general, desde el despacho, quien decide



No decía eso, me refería al que te atiende en el tablero, que no deja de ser un subalterno más. Sin embargo, tal y como lo había redactado se prestaba a confusión y ya lo he rectificado.

Hombre, algo sabré sobre reclamaciones cuando las he ganado casi todas (tengo una pendiente) y se han hecho contra "poderosos".

Si no se reclama es cuando se gana lo que se gana... NADA. De la otra manera, igual se consigue algo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Y abundando en las reclamaciones efectuadas, una de ellas la hice colectiva contra el Ayuntamiento de mi ciudad y la "broma" le costó unos 300.000 € al tener que adecuar lo denunciado.

Para que luego digan que no sirve de nada reclamar. Muchas veces puede ser así, pero en ocasiones cuando se conoce un poco la ley y ésta se ha vulnerado, se acaban pagando las consecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y abundando en las reclamaciones efectuadas, una de ellas la hice colectiva contra el Ayuntamiento de mi ciudad y la "broma" le costó unos 300.000 € al tener que adecuar lo denunciado.
> 
> Para que luego digan que no sirve de nada reclamar. Muchas veces puede ser así, pero en ocasiones cuando se conoce un poco la ley y ésta se ha vulnerado, se acaban pagando las consecuencias.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué tenían que adecuar, si no es mucha curiosidad?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Unas instalaciones deportivas. En ellas también habían problemas de carácter sanitario.

Saludos.


----------



## capitan anchoa (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y abundando en las reclamaciones efectuadas, una de ellas la hice colectiva contra el Ayuntamiento de mi ciudad y la "broma" le costó unos 300.000 € al tener que adecuar lo denunciado.
> 
> Para que luego digan que no sirve de nada reclamar. Muchas veces puede ser así, pero en ocasiones cuando se conoce un poco la ley y ésta se ha vulnerado, se acaban pagando las consecuencias.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo te apoyo, somos muy cobardes a la hora de exigir nuestros derechos, sobre todo, por miedo y desconocimiento.

El sector sanitario es de los más "engreidos", en especial, desde la pandemia. Muchas prepotencias se callan con denuncias y reclamaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, capitan anchoa: Hay que tomar conciencia de que se debe denunciar todo aquello que vulnere nuestros derechos.

Yo, en este aspecto, he sido muy "belicoso" a lo largo de mi vida y estoy satisfecho de lo que he conseguido, tanto para mí y los míos, como para mis vecinos y otros...

Por cuestiones que se daban en la que fue mi principal profesión, no me quedó más remedio que conocer las leyes que me afectaban y, ya de paso, fui profundizando más en ellas.

Y, Sí, a la Sanidad hay que darle "fuerte". Se están pasando mucho y mienten mucho más, por ejemplo en las listas de espera y que son muchísimo más largas de lo que nos dicen y publicitan. Es una auténtica vergüenza que los massM..... no intenten siquiera verificar toda esa sarta de mentiras.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y abundando en las reclamaciones efectuadas, una de ellas la hice colectiva contra el Ayuntamiento de mi ciudad y la "broma" le costó unos 300.000 € al tener que adecuar lo denunciado.
> 
> Para que luego digan que no sirve de nada reclamar. Muchas veces puede ser así, pero en ocasiones cuando se conoce un poco la ley y ésta se ha vulnerado, se acaban pagando las consecuencias.
> 
> Saludos.



Don Jose Ortega Ortega de vez en cuando dice"los derechos son como los musculos,si no
se ejercitan,se atrofian,si se atrofian se convierte en polvo y si se convierten en polvo terminan
por desaparecer"mas o menos asi lo dice
Un aplauso enorme,señor


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Bueno, vamos con algo de Economía...

Hoy el rendimiento del Bono a 30 años de los EE.UU. vuelve a cotizar por debajo del nivel del 3% por primera vez desde el 30 de Mayo... El rendimiento alcanzó su máximo semanal justo ayer en 3,208%. El alto rendimiento para el ciclo alcanzó un máximo de 3,493% el 16 de Junio.

Los datos del PMI de hoy han sido horribles e indican una desaceleración no solo en la fabricación, sino también en los servicios.El consumidor está comenzando a sentir el pellizco de la Inflación.

Técnicamente, el rendimiento llegó a caer hasta la media móvil de 100 días, que está situada en el 2,94%. En un primer momento, ese nivel estancó la caída y llevó a un modesto rebote. Ahora mismo, no sé cómo anda el tema y ando desconectado.

La disminución de los rendimientos se reflejó en precios más bajos en las Materias Primas e insisto en que hace ya bastante rato que no miro los mercados, así que ahora las cosas pueden estar diferentes.

El descenso del PMI de servicios puede ser un reflejo de que los consumidores ven los precios a niveles que no tienen sentido... Por ejemplo, en los EE.UU., una pizza y un par de de cervezas artesanales cuestan cerca de $ 50 con la propina incluida.

La "mano invisible" (la nuestra) debería entrar en acción, de manera que los precios puedan conducirse hacia una cierta nivelación. Ahora tenemos un exceso de especulación y eso es lo que mantiene los precios tan altos, entre otras cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Al hilo de lo que estamos comentando por aquí desde hace unos días, os dejo enlazado este artículo...









El relato mediocre


AYER por la tarde estaba tan tranquilo sentado frente al televisor, haciendo zapping a la hora de la sobremesa, cuando se me vino una pregunta a la ca...




elcorreogallego.es





No tiene desperdicio...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (22 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, vamos con algo de Economía...
> 
> Hoy el rendimiento del Bono a 30 años de los EE.UU. vuelve a cotizar por debajo del nivel del 3% por primera vez desde el 30 de Mayo... El rendimiento alcanzó su máximo semanal justo ayer en 3,208%. El alto rendimiento para el ciclo alcanzó un máximo de 3,493% el 16 de Junio.
> 
> ...



Yo le he echao un vistazo al JBG,el BTP y el Bund,todos ellos 10 año y septiembre 22,y cuando"Lagarta"se puso
a vomitar palabras inventadas(estos bankeros centrales inventan mas palabras ke Don Miguel
de Unamuno),esos 3 bajaron algo a eso de las 14:15 pero varias horas despues subieron mas(me puse
a mirar precio,no rendimiento)


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Me acabo de mirar el rendimiento del 30 años estadounidense y anda por el 2,790% con una fuerte caída del 4,04%, pero vamos que yo tampoco hago mucho caso a los datos hasta que pasa un tiempo prudencial. Total, los mercados actuales son un puto Casino. Hoy aquí, mañana allá...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (23 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien conocia esta anecdota sobre Weimar?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Gracias por el enlace. Interesante. Conozco bien el tema y hace años escribí sobre esto y la República de Weimar en general. Para que te hagas una idea de la importancia que tuvieron los MPs en Alemania, y en ese periodo concreto, se cuenta la anécdota de que un pueblo alemán compró con dos monedas de Oro todas las patatas que necesitaron para pasar el invierno...

Y antes de dejarlo, te diré que en Noviembre del 1923, en Alemania, para comprar una Onza de Oro hacían falta 87 billones de Marcos (12 ceros).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Recientemente, la UE impuso una nueva ronda de sanciones contra Moscú que incluían la prohibición a las importaciones de Oro ruso... algo que no le va a suponer ningún problema para Rusia, dicho sea de paso.

Bien, a lo que Occidente no le hace "ascos" es al Titanio ruso... Resulta que la UE teme perder suministros cruciales para Airbus, así que ha bloqueado una propuesta para imponer sanciones al productor ruso de Titanio VSMPO-AVISMA, según informó el "Wall Street Journal" el jueves pasado.

Al parecer, la decisión se tomó después de que Francia y otros miembros de la UE expresaran su preocupación por una posible prohibición rusa de represalia sobre las exportaciones de Titanio.

VSMPO-AVISMA es el fabricante más grande del mundo de productos de Titanio y aleaciones del mismo, que se utilizan ampliamente en la producción de aeronaves, desde el fuselaje y las piezas de motor hasta el tren de aterrizaje. La compañía rusa de metales es un proveedor fundamental de Titanio para Airbus, con sede en la UE, el mayor fabricante de aviones comerciales del mundo, y la pérdida de entregas desde Rusia sería un duro golpe.

El mes pasado, el fabricante de aviones pidió públicamente a la UE que se abstuviera de imponer sanciones a las importaciones rusas del metal. Según la consultora AlixPartners, aproximadamente el 65% del Titanio de Airbus proviene de Rusia.

VSMPO-AVISMA es propiedad parcial de la corporación espacial y de la aviación rusa Rostec (25% más 1 acción), y suministra productos a más de 450 empresas en 50 países, incluidas Boeing, Airbus, Embraer y Rolls-Royce.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (23 Jul 2022)

El tema de las sanciones a la carta nunca lo entenderé, quizá porque considero que en determinadas situaciones no valen las medias tintas, y las posiciones se deben mantener, cueste lo que cueste. 

Las sanciones deberían ser totales, en caso contrario pudiera dar la imagen de estar ante una representación teatral en la que se nos quiere hacer partícipes de una realidad ficticia. Donde lo que es, es producto de lo que quieren que creamos que realmente es. Como si se tratase de la mejor puesta en escena de dos timadores para llevar a cabo su estafa. ¿Recordáis la película "El Golpe" de 1973? 

Lo que me extraña es el papel del ruso en la película, no me encaja.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: En el tema de las sanciones hay que ser muy cuidadosos, entre otras cosas porque se pueden volver contra quienes las imponen. Un buen ejemplo es como tienen de apretado el culo en Alemania y otros países por el tema del Gas.
Sin embargo, siguen erre que erre con unas sanciones que muchos están burlando y ya veremos la cara de "gilipollas" que les quedarán a muchos como Rusia opte por cerrar el Gas...

Luego, las sanciones hacen que algunos puedan "espabilar" y te creen un problema mayor...

Se me vienen a la mente las sanciones que la Administración Trump impuso a China...

Voy a dar un simple ejemplo: El avance de SMIC...

Semiconductor Manufacturing Internacional Corp. (SMIC), el principal fabricante de chips de China, ha producido silenciosamente chips con los más altos estándares occidentales, a pesar de las sanciones de los EE.UU., destinadas específicamente a obstaculizar el desarrollo de dicha tecnología, de acuerdo a lo que leí el jueves pasado en Bloomberg.

La firma con sede en Shanghái, ha producido semiconductores de minería de BitCoin utilizando tecnología de 7 nanómetros (nm) desde Julio pasado, según Tech Insights, un blog de la industria.

Bien, resumiendo, la "tontería" estadounidense ha servido para que SMCI coloque a sus semiconductores en la misma liga que Samsung y TSMC de Taiwán.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maifrond: En el tema de las sanciones hay que ser muy cuidadosos, entre otras cosas porque se pueden volver contra quienes las imponen. Un buen ejemplo es como tienen de apretado el culo en Alemania y otros países por el tema del Gas.
> Sin embargo, siguen erre que erre con unas sanciones que muchos están burlando y ya veremos la cara de "gilipollas" que les quedarán a muchos como Rusia opte por cerrar el Gas...
> 
> Luego, las sanciones hacen que algunos puedan "espabilar" y te creen un problema mayor...
> ...



Sanciones = proteccionismo 

lo mismo que llevan Décadas repitiendo como loros que daña el libre mercado

ahora han decidido que libre mercado y globalización ya no les gustan tanto, y marcha atrás


----------



## Maifrond (23 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Alguien conocia esta anecdota sobre Weimar?




Sí la conocía, ¿repetirse? Pues puestos a soñar ¿porqué no?, ahora, todo el entorno que rodease a esa situación, sería dantesco. 

Por otra parte, emergería un nuevo grupo de ricos, los Burbujos del subforo de metales. Salvo a los cuatro gatos que conozco de por aquí, el metal que poseen las personas de mi entorno más cercano lo tienen dentro del cuerpo a modo de prótesis o les rodea un dedo o cuelga de una oreja.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Sí la conocía, ¿repetirse? Pues puestos a soñar ¿porqué no?, ahora, todo el entorno que rodease a esa situación, sería dantesco.
> 
> Por otra parte, emergería un nuevo grupo de ricos, los Burbujos del subforo de metales. Salvo a los cuatro gatos que conozco de por aquí, el metal que poseen las personas de mi entorno más cercano lo tienen dentro del cuerpo a modo de prótesis o les rodea un dedo o cuelga de una oreja.



Una Hiperinflación como la de la República de Weimar no la veo viable en estos tiempos. Creo que antes provocarían una guerra y esa es una posibilidad que no puede descartarse. No recuerdo haber vivido unos tiempos con semejante tensión geopolítica.

Efectivamente, ahora la gente apenas compra MPs, ni de Joyería... Algo que era bastante habitual en los 80. Cómo han cambiado las cosas en este tema en un espacio temporal bastante corto. Recuerdo como mi abuela dejó una gran cantidad de monedas, pero obviamente eran otros tiempos... y otra Cultura.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (23 Jul 2022)

Pues mira, te diré que creo que ya estamos en una guerra pero diferente, y como no vemos ejércitos de países extranjeros por nuestras calles o edificios derruidos, consideramos que todo está en orden.

Cuando has mencionado lo de la tensión geopolítica, me ha venido a la memoria un vídeo que vi esta semana de Ray Dalio. En éste explica a lo largo de 40 minutos, de qué manera varios países a lo largo de la historia llegaron a ser referente mundial y las causas de su declive. En la captura que muestro a continuación expone, a su juicio, el momento en el que nos encontramos.

Me consta que no te va a descubrir nada que no hayas leído o estudiado antes, pero lo mismo le sirve a alguien para ir atando cabos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: El libro de Ray Dalio lo recomendé en el foro a los pocos días de volver al mismo. Ya está disponible en Español. Es francamente muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Maifrond, por añadir algo más a tu comentario, está claro que ya estamos inmersos en lo que ahora se denomina una "Guerra híbrida" y que en Europa tiene ya un componente bélico con el conflicto de Ucrania. Hasta hace poco, las grandes potencias se median en otros escenarios periféricos como podía ser Oriente Medio...

Ahora en Europa, la OTAN está intensificando la ayuda militar con muchísimo material y de calidad, aparte de los asesores que aporta y los combatientes extranjeros que están peleando allí. Todo esto, en otros tiempos, hubiera llevado a una guerra abierta en toda Europa y no sé si a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Sin todos estos elementos empleados por Ucrania/OTAN la guerra habría finalizado en muy pocos días. Tan sencillo como que Rusia se hubiera empleado como lo hizo la Alemania Nazi, pero está claro que esto hubiera sido inadmisible y probablemente conducido a una guerra en el continente europeo y, seguramente, también fuera del mismo.

En fin, de momento, están con escenarios bélicos muy "acotados" y prefieren que la "guerra real" se desarrolle en el entorno económico-financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Sí la conocía, ¿repetirse? Pues puestos a soñar ¿porqué no?, ahora, todo el entorno que rodease a esa situación, sería dantesco.
> 
> Por otra parte, emergería un nuevo grupo de ricos, los Burbujos del subforo de metales. Salvo a los cuatro gatos que conozco de por aquí, el metal que poseen las personas de mi entorno más cercano lo tienen dentro del cuerpo a modo de prótesis o les rodea un dedo o cuelga de una oreja.



Tambien hay unos cuantos humanos ke tienen metales pesados en el cuerpo,un tema de salud ke
domina bastante bien Francisco Llinares jejejeje...


----------



## Tio Pepe (24 Jul 2022)

Muy interesantes las nuevas aportaciones.

Únicamente comentar respecto a los movimientos de los bonos que mencionabais un par de cosas. El primero que una subida de 50 puntos básicos de descontaba en un 44% en los mercados monetarios por lo que tampoco fue una gran sorpresa, además Lagarde remarcó que la subida unicamente era para acelerar el proceso pero la tasa terminal no había cambiado, por lo que la sensación es que se temen que Europa entre en recesión antes de lo esperado y quieren haber podido subir los tipos varias veces para tener "algo" de munición cuando el estancamiento sea evidente.
Por otro lado la reapertura del jueves del Nord Stream I probablemente mantenía en más tensión a los países del norte. Inicialmente se abrió a un 30% de capacidad para luego dejarlo al 40% previo. Rusia tiene cogido por los huevos a Europa le pese a quien le pese: Nord Stream I al 30% de su capacidad

Respecto a EEUU, el mercado ya descuenta claramente recesión, y en ese entorno los tipos a largo plazo difícilmente subirán de rentabilidad, en este foro se comento que ofrecerían una gran oportunidad de inversión, veremos...


----------



## Maifrond (24 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Tambien hay unos cuantos humanos ke tienen metales pesados en el cuerpo,un tema de salud ke
> domina bastante bien Francisco Llinares jejejeje...



Plata coloidad ¿verdad?. 

Hace años conocí a uno por la zona de Alicante que la tomaba, hablaba maravillas, pero nunca presté demasiada atención a lo que me comentaba. La verdad que no se qué hay de cierto en todo lo que rodea a ese brebaje, salvo que si te pasas de la dosis se te pone cara de pitufo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: En el tema de los Bonos hay algo que está pesando y mucho... Se trata de la situación en Italia donde ha vuelto la inestabilidad política.

La renuncia de Draghi, el Primer Ministro de Italia, no solo abre paso a una nueva Crisis en un país fragmentado políticamente, sino que podría amenazar con arrastrar a la UE a un Caos económico...

Los mercados reaccionaron con sensibilidad a la noticia de la dimisión, finalmente aceptada por el Presidente de la República, Sergio Mattarella. Los rendimientos de los Bonos italianos, que en Enero se situaban en el 1,1%, superaron el 3,63% en la mañana del jueves pasado.

Italia es el segundo país más endeudado de la UE después de Grecia con una Deuda del 150,8% del PIB en el 2021. También tiene el problema de la Inflación y que fue del 8% en Junio. Los precios de la Energía han sido los principales impulsores, pero vamos en línea con lo que está sucediendo en el resto de los países de la UE.

La situación política pone en duda la capacidad de Italia de avanzar en las reformas necesarias para desbloquear los casi 200.000 de Euros en asistencia posPandemia aprobada por la Comisión Europea, según Bloomberg.

La drástica subida de 50 puntos básicos efectuada por el BCE supone un riesgo para los países más endeudados como Italia, Grecia, España... ya que no pueden permitirse altos niveles en los tipos de interés y pueden eventualmente quedar en bancarrota.

Mientras, la Economía italiana es lo suficientemente grande como para "derribar" al resto de la zona Euro, señala Reuters. "El sistema entero todavía es bastante frágil. Puede volver a estar bajo presión", comentó Lorenzo Codogno, ex economista jefe de la empresa de investigación macroeconómica Capital Económica, citado por AP..

No se porqué, pero todo esto me "huele" en cierto modo a los tiempos previos a la Crisis del Euro allá por el 2011.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Plata coloidad ¿verdad?.
> 
> Hace años conocí a uno por la zona de Alicante que la tomaba, hablaba maravillas, pero nunca presté demasiada atención a lo que me comentaba. La verdad que no se qué hay de cierto en todo lo que rodea a ese brebaje, salvo que si te pasas de la dosis se te pone cara de pitufo.



Hostigador se refiere a los "metales" inoculados a través de las vacunas del Covid-19. Es una tesis que defiende Francisco Linares y que tiene sus fundamentos. Bien, te dejo un enlace sobre ello...









El documental Planet Lockdown


La especie humana ha decidido conducir a todo gas en dirección al abismo, pero siempre hay una pequeña posibilidad de que alguna información le abra los ojos.




rankia.com





Bueno, yo he tomado la Plata coloidal y no me ha puesto "azul"... Tampoco sabría decirte si me fue muy bien o quizás sí. En teoría refuerza el sistema inmunitario.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (24 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hostigador se refiere a los "metales" inoculados a través de las vacunas del Covid-19. Es una tesis que defiende Francisco Linares y que tiene sus fundamentos. Bien, te dejo un enlace sobre ello...



¿Vacunas Covid? Ni idea, yo no uso de eso. 


Estaba leyendo cómo han aprovechado la bajada de cotización del oro tanto los indios como los chinos para adquirir algo en físico, y lo que son las culturas.....

"An increased number of customers *who have planned to get married* recently or next year *are taking advantage of gold prices falling to buy gold accessories and bars*,"



http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202207/22/WS62d9ff2da310fd2b29e6dcab.html


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Bueno, tiene su "lógica", y es lo que sucede cuando un país produce menos, pero consume más de algo... Y no importa mucho si el artículo importado se sigue encareciendo, el país termina pagando más y más para importarlo. No es lo más deseable para un país, pero esta es la situación de la India hoy, ya que las importaciones de Oro en Junio alcanzaron un máximo de $ 63,6 mil millones, que se dice pronto tal y como está la Inflación...

La India lo está pasando bastante mal: las facturas de las importaciones de Carbón, Petróleo y Fertilizantes se han disparado. Esto está llevando al país a un déficit comercial y una Rupia debilitada, lo que a su vez aviva la Inflación.

Sin embargo, los hindúes siguen apostando por el Oro... Las importaciones de Oro en la India alcanzaron su nivel más alto en diez años en el 2021.

Y eso que en Julio del 2022, el Gobierno de la India aumentó el arancel de importación efectivo sobre el Oro del 10,75% al 15%. Ello no ha impedido que la demanda del Oro se haya mantenido bastante inelástica.

Invertir en Oro está integrado en la tradición hindú, y los seguidores estrictos de las costumbres invierten en Oro con constancia al menos dos veces al año. Esta tradición de invertir en Oro es el equivalente a un Plan Sistemático de Inversiones para el Oro. Los seguidores estrictos de la tradición invierten una vez con motivo del Akshaya Tritiya, que cae en la segunda quincena de Mayo de cada año, y luego otra vez con motivo del Dhanteras, que suele ser en la segunda quincena de Octubre o la primera quincena de Noviembre de cada año.

Para los hogares hindúes, tal vez, el Oro no tenga un sustituto de inversión sencillo, aunque desde el Sistema se les está tratando de apartar de esta tradición milenaria.

Imagino, Maifrond, que esto ya lo sabrás, pero bueno hago el post con carácter divulgativo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vaya, vaya... Resulta que el nuevo Presidente de Sri Lanka, Ranil Wickremesinghe, que está implementando un programa de identificación digital con código QR para acceder al Gas, es un miembro dedicado y colaborador de la agenda del Foro Económico Mundial (WEF).

De hecho, este "pollo" encabezó el impulso verde durante su tiempo como Primer Ministro que ha llevado a la Crisis del combustible que actualmente asedia los bolsillos de los habitantes de Sri Lanka.

El "pollo" escribió un artículo para el Foro en el 2018 en el que se jactaba del progreso del país y afirmaba que "haría que mi país sea rico para el 2025"...

Debido a su estricto compromiso con el medio ambiente y los estándares RSG, World Economics otorgó a Sri Lanka una puntuación ESG (ambiental, social y de Gobierno) casi perfecta de 98,1 sobre 100, incluso cuando las señales de que el país iba a la bancarrota eran tan claras como el día.

No obstante, Sri Lanka, liderada por políticos más preocupados por las señales de "virtud global" que por el bienestar de su gente, ha continuado su trayectoria actual y enfrenta una gravísima Crisis de combustible, alimentos y financiera simultáneamente.

Hay que señalar que Sri Lanka ha tenido Crisis económicas pasadas, Crisis de seguridad, pero nunca una Crisis alimentaria de las proporciones actuales.

Y añadiré también, ya que los massM..... no lo cuentan, que se han desplegado unidades policiales y militares, fuertemente armadas, en las estaciones de servicio para negar a las personas con "vehículos no esenciales" comprar gasolina a punta de pistola...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (24 Jul 2022)

Coincido contigo de que los países del sur, principalmente Italia son bombas de relojería, y tienen que tensar aún mucho más las cosas, pero este entorno aún no se está cotizando en el mercado.

La prima de riesgo de Italia está a años luz de la que vimos durante la crisis periférica, y 200 puntos básicos de prima de riesgo no representan ni una pequeña parte del riesgo que implica la deuda de Italia respecto a la de Alemania. Incluso la rentabilidad de los bonos de España e Italia relajaron en el primer anuncio de la herramienta antifragmentación, a pesar que hay serias dudas de su posible efectividad, y desde entonces se muestran estables.

De todos modos mi mensaje quería dar una visión más cortoplacista por las dudas que generaban el comportamiento de los bonos a 10 años, principalmente con el anuncio de la subida de tipos de 50 bps del BCE.

A medio y largo plazo, hay mucho riesgo por el entorno político de Italia y como tengan mucha representación partidos antieuropeistas habrá una tensión difícil de gestionar. Por otro lado, las nuevas condiciones para que el BCE siga comprando bonos de los países con problemas ya han publicado que implicarán contrapartidas, principalmente con reducción del déficit de forma estructural, y las posibles concesiones temporales finalizarán a finales del 2023. Y eso es dolor para España, y con la clase política actual el dolor será únicamente para el ciudadano.






Enviado desde mi M2010J19SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, Tío Pepe: El DOLOR va a venir gobierne quien gobierne en el país. España con la Deuda que tiene ha perdido su Soberanía Nacional.

No sé... pero yo me he vuelto sumamente escéptico en lo que respecta a la Política.

Y, desde luego, no estoy defendiendo al actual Gobierno, pero este Feijoo tiene un cierto "aire" a Rajoy y ya ha "demostrado" sus conocimientos económicos y, de paso, los de sus asesores...

En fin, que lo de España parece que no tiene remedio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, teniendo en cuenta la ola de calor y el "Cambio Climático", qué os parece esta noticia...









“52,7ºC en Zaragoza”, publicó The New York Times - Enjoy Zaragoza


En 1935 varios termómetros de Zaragoza registraron una temperatura de 52,7ºC, el equivalente a 127 grados Fahrenheit (The New York Times).




enjoyzaragoza.es





Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (24 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tío Pepe: El DOLOR va a venir gobierne quien gobierne en el país. España con la Deuda que tiene ha perdido su Soberanía Nacional.
> 
> No sé... pero yo me he vuelto sumamente escéptico en lo que respecta a la Política.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, mi mensaje no venía a defender que un gobierno de derechas lo haría mejor que el actual, nada más lejos de la realidad. Hablaba más bien de la clase política general cuyo principal objetivo es mantenerse en el poder para seguir enriqueciéndose a su costa.
Ningún gobierno ha hecho nada para mejorar la situación actual y el déficit ya es estructural y de difícil solución.
Incluso ni en los "buenos" momentos han hecho nada para poner al país en una mejor situación, como para hacerlo cuando las cosas se van a poner feas a toda velocidad.






Enviado desde mi M2010J19SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (24 Jul 2022)

Es más yo diría que no nos sirve tampoco ningún gobierno que mejore las cosas si luego pretende seguir con esta distopia covidiana

No lo sé, me habrá afectado.. pero para mi, este de la libertad sigue siendo el primero y el único tema

no olvido la tensión del año pasado cuando pensé que posiblemente tendría que renunciar a mi curro


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, Tío Pepe: Por supuesto que te entendí. Es más, pienso que empieza a ser necesario un "cambio", pero ahora mismo no existe ninguna propuesta que me pueda interesar, incluida la que estaba de "moda"...

Lo que me hace "gracia" es esa "Erótica del Poder" que tienen todos los partidos. Si España fuera una empresa nadie la querría por ser totalmente insolvente, pero claro aquí "gestionan" los dineros de otros y primando sus privilegios, así que lo único que les es rentable es PARASITAR y ROBAR. Y de eso saben mucho los dos principales partidos políticos y su puta "alternancia".

En fin, no comento nada que ya no sepamos...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Por supuesto, mi mensaje no venía a defender que un gobierno de derechas lo haría mejor que el actual, nada más lejos de la realidad. Hablaba más bien de la clase política general cuyo principal objetivo es mantenerse en el poder para seguir enriqueciéndose a su costa.
> Ningún gobierno ha hecho nada para mejorar la situación actual y el déficit ya es estructural y de difícil solución.
> Incluso ni en los "buenos" momentos han hecho nada para poner al país en una mejor situación, como para hacerlo cuando las cosas se van a poner feas a toda velocidad.
> 
> ...



Sois muy optimistas pensando que se podría hacer mejor. Según el partido que gobierne se puede hacer mal o peor. Entramos en fase de no retorno en 2009 cuando se decidió chutar a la economía


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, frankie83: Esta Pandemia me confirmó lo que ya sospechaba: que ningún Gobierno es fiable para garantizar los derechos fundamentales de las personas.

Y en España se "lucieron": fuimos el único país de la UE en que en las rondas informativas habían representantes del CNP, GC y Ejército... Y donde un Ministro de Sanidad se comportaba como si fuera de Interior. Fue totalmente asqueroso y es algo que ha dejado una profunda huella en mí y también la certeza de que no volveré a pasar por lo mismo, aunque ya te digo que me pasé por el "forro" todas las medidas que pude.

Curiosamente, me llamó mucho la atención que fuera la ultraderecha europea la que defendiera casi exclusivamente los derechos de la ciudadanía y esto te lo dice alguien que no es afín a esa ideología política, aunque sí que en esos momentos despertó mis simpatías.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Las cosas SIEMPRE se pueden mejorar, pero es difícil contentar a todos y más cuando tus votantes tienen una ideología que es diferente a la otra "mitad" del país.

Por ejemplo, en Alemania, se juzga más bien cómo lo hacen los partidos cuando gobiernan y no por los "colores".

De todas formas, la pesada losa de la Deuda española impide prácticamente cualquier movimiento positivo, más cuando dependes de los dictados de Bruselas y de los acreedores.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (24 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> no olvido la tensión del año pasado cuando pensé que posiblemente tendría que renunciar a mi curro



Supongo que te refieres a los globos sondas que lanzaban entorno a la vacunación y tal, dejando entrever la posibilidad de decretar la obligatoriedad de que todo el mundo se vacunara, para salvar a su vecino... 

No me cuadra para nada Antonio, pero es que en este sentido, Frijolito ya se ha manifestado más de una vez sobre este asunto, y de manera clara parece tener la intención de pasarse determinados derechos por el forro de los cajones.

Fernando, nuestro ministro de Sanidad actuó según le enseñaron en la Facultad, a tomarse las cosas con mucha filosofía. ¿Qué vas a esperar de un filósofo al frente de un ministerio mientras asume la gestión sanitaria de un país a consecuencia de un estado de alarma? 

La cuestión, la de siempre, perfiles no aptos para determinados puestos, colocados para pagar determinados favores.


----------



## ELOS (24 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Esta Pandemia me confirmó lo que ya sospechaba: que ningún Gobierno es fiable para garantizar los derechos fundamentales de las personas.
> 
> Y en España se "lucieron": fuimos el único país de la UE en que en las rondas informativas habían representantes del CNP, GC y Ejército... Y donde un Ministro de Sanidad se comportaba como si fuera de Interior. Fue totalmente asqueroso y es algo que ha dejado una profunda huella en mí y también la certeza de que no volveré a pasar por lo mismo, aunque ya te digo que me pasé por el "forro" todas las medidas que pude.
> 
> ...



Creo que casi todos sospechábamos de que ningún gobierno y además ningún político son de fiar.
Y desde la Plandemia muchos creemos que prácticamente todos lo políticos, medios de comunicación están a sueldo de las Elites.

Personalmente tengo muy claro que esta dictadura global a la que nos están sometiendo debe de ser desde gobiernos resilientes, ecológicos y sostenibles, ya que el pueblo va a tragar sin rechistar.
Quién se imagina ver a la gente aplaudir a las 8 en los balcones con un hipotético gobierno de Vox ?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Bueno, no creo que se dé ese supuesto. Como mucho VOX será una "bisagra" necesaria para el PP y poco más. Tiene un discurso "populista" que me recuerda a uno no tan lejano de un partido de izquierdas.

Por otro lado, haría bien VOX en definir su ideología... Por ejemplo, en España (y en el mundo entero), la ultraderecha nunca ha sido monárquica, sino todo lo contrario.

Aún recuerdo en mi juventud cuando los miembros de FN se referían al sinvergüenza del "emérito" como "Juanito"... No lo tragaban.


Y lo de los "aplausos" fue algo bochornoso y propio de una Sociedad que se comportaba como si fueran simios actuando en un Circo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Bueno, no creo que se dé ese supuesto. Como mucho VOX será una "bisagra" necesaria para el PP y poco más. Tiene un discurso "populista" que me recuerda a uno no tan lejano de un partido de izquierdas.
> 
> Por otro lado, haría bien VOX en definir su ideología... Por ejemplo, en España (y en el mundo entero), la ultraderecha nunca ha sido monárquica, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente, Vox va a cambiar sus promesas a medida que vaya "pisando moqueta" en cualquiera de los parlamentos que entre.
Como ha hecho cualquier ideología y harán las futuras.

Pero insisto y tengo muy claro que imponer una dictadura ideológica como la actual debe de hacerse desde un gobierno de izquierdas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

No te pienses, ELOS, en el fondo, el Poder convierte en dictaduras cualquier Gobierno, ya sea de izquierdas, derechas o nacionalistas.

Ciertamente, en décadas pasadas sabías a qué atenerte. Por ejemplo, en el Comunismo y en el Nazismo. Ahora, hay unos "refritos" que difícilmente pasan un cribado ideológico.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a los globos sondas que lanzaban entorno a la vacunación y tal, dejando entrever la posibilidad de decretar la obligatoriedad de que todo el mundo se vacunara, para salvar a su vecino...



si, pero en españa no ha llegado a preocuparme mucho 

lo que pasa es que soy italiano y varios amigos míos o perdieron el trabajo o se vacunaron a la fuerza


----------



## Kozak (25 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> si, pero en españa no ha llegado a preocuparme mucho
> 
> lo que pasa es que soy italiano y varios amigos míos o perdieron el trabajo o se vacunaron a la fuerza



Pues bien, ya empiezan a salir sentencias como la de Florencia pidiendo la reincorporación inmediata con los atrasos. Eso si, mientras tanto has estado unos meses a verlas venir.


----------



## Hostigador (25 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hostigador se refiere a los "metales" inoculados a través de las vacunas del Covid-19. Es una tesis que defiende Francisco Linares y que tiene sus fundamentos. Bien, te dejo un enlace sobre ello...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En verdad yo lo decia muy en general,no solo el ultimo farmaco de moda,sino practicamente
cualkier farmaco,algunos aditivos alimentarios,la cosa esa ke sale del grifo(Stanley Kubrick lo menciona
en su pelicula de 1964"Dr. Strangelove o como deje de preocuparme y amar la bomba"),etc.


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Las cosas SIEMPRE se pueden mejorar, pero es difícil contentar a todos y más cuando tus votantes tienen una ideología que es diferente a la otra "mitad" del país.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en Alemania, se juzga más bien cómo lo hacen los partidos cuando gobiernan y no por los "colores".
> 
> ...



No es sólo la deuda ni los gobernantes, lo principal y más importante somos los ciudadanos, si vivimos al día, en una sociedad hedonista, de derechos, con un sistema democrático en el que se elige al que más regala (sin preocuparnos de que después habrá que pagar con intereses). De esa sociedad nunca saldrá nadie serio para dirigirla (suponiendo que quede alguien así por ahí escondido)


----------



## frankie83 (25 Jul 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Pues bien, ya empiezan a salir sentencias como la de Florencia pidiendo la reincorporación inmediata con los atrasos. Eso si, mientras tanto has estado unos meses a verlas venir.



Hay gente que se ha pasado mas de seis meses sin cobrar, otros que han sido radiados de sus albos profesionales.. una auténtica carneficina

celebramos el día de la memoria para acordarnos de los pobre judios de hace 60 años y hoy día seguimos cometiendo atrocidades


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No es sólo la deuda ni los gobernantes, lo principal y más importante somos los ciudadanos, si vivimos al día, en una sociedad hedonista, de derechos, con un sistema democrático en el que se elige al que más regala (sin preocuparnos de que después habrá que pagar con intereses). De esa sociedad nunca saldrá nadie serio para dirigirla (suponiendo que quede alguien así por ahí escondido)



Hola, FranMen: La Historia nos dice entonces que nada ha cambiado...

Nuestro mundo posiblemente haya sido el que más ha progresado en el tiempo y eso a pesar de todos los "imponderables" (Gobiernos, Deuda, etc.).

Los problemas de hoy en día que nos preocupan vienen propiciados por una Sociedad demasiado "acomodaticia", que cada vez se compromete menos y con unos valores que van mermando con el paso del tiempo. 

De alguna manera, lo mismo que ha pasado con otras civilizaciones a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (25 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: La Historia nos dice entonces que nada ha cambiado...
> 
> Nuestro mundo posiblemente haya sido el que más ha progresado en el tiempo y eso a pesar de todos los "imponderables" (Gobiernos, Deuda, etc.).
> 
> ...



Creo que la pérdida de valores, el acomodarse, alejarse del esfuerzo y la recompensa inmediata, van de la mano del progreso o bien también son la consecuencia del mismo.
Como bien dices, ha pasado a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Esta Pandemia me confirmó lo que ya sospechaba: que ningún Gobierno es fiable para garantizar los derechos fundamentales de las personas.
> 
> Y en España se "lucieron": fuimos el único país de la UE en que en las rondas informativas habían representantes del CNP, GC y Ejército... Y donde un Ministro de Sanidad se comportaba como si fuera de Interior. Fue totalmente asqueroso y es algo que ha dejado una profunda huella en mí y también la certeza de que no volveré a pasar por lo mismo, aunque ya te digo que me pasé por el "forro" todas las medidas que pude.
> 
> ...




Y encima ver a toda la gente aplaudiendo a las 20h y cantando el "Resistiré" o el Bella ciao", a las FFSSEE reprimiendo sin contemplaciones (echo de menos esa actitud contra okupas, ilegales, etc.), a los periodistas metiendo miedo sin parar, bombardeo mediático justificando atropellos de libertades y derechos...
Deje de ver la TV a los 15 días de confinamiento y mi confianza en cualquier estamento es nula.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Y encima ver a toda la gente aplaudiendo a las 20h y cantando el "Resistiré" o el Bella ciao", a las FFSSEE reprimiendo sin contemplaciones (echo de menos esa actitud contra okupas, ilegales, etc.), a los periodistas metiendo miedo sin parar, bombardeo mediático justificando atropellos de libertades y derechos...
> Deje de ver la TV a los 15 días de confinamiento y mi confianza en cualquier estamento es nula.



Hola, dalmore_12y: Me reitero: quedé asqueado y sobre todo por la represión ejercida. Me prometí a mi mismo que no volvería a pasar por una situación similar... y ya pueden "disfrazarla" como quieran. ¡Menudos HdP!

También te diré que desde el principio critiqué las medidas adoptadas en el Blog que tenía en Rankia. Y fui hasta el "límite"... Afortunadamente, fuimos unos pocos y "toreamos" muy bien a quienes nos criticaban, que no dejaban de ser "voceros" del Sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

En su momento, Rusia denunció la existencia de laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses en Ucrania, pero los massM..... occidentales no han querido profundizar en este tema, a pesar de su extrema gravedad. En cualquier caso, hay que destacar que ha habido unas raras excepciones, pero que apenas han tenido difusión.

Y vamos al "toro"... La decisión de crear un sitio de prueba en Ucrania para el estudio de virus y patógenos por parte de militares fue tomada por la Administración de George W. Bush en el año 2005, coincidiendo con el mandato de Víctor Yushchenko. Con ese fin, el senador de Indiana Richard Lugar, el Subsecretario de Estado de Defensa de los EE UU , Andrew Weber y el senador de Illinois Barack Obama, fueron enviados a Ucrania en un viaje de estudio por las instituciones de laboratorio médico y científico del país. Sin embargo, los datos de este proyecto no cayeron al público en general.

Hay que resaltar que desde entonces, se han registrado una y otra vez en Ucrania brotes de enfermedades y epidemias que son atípicas en esa región. Uno de los ejemplos más llamativos fue un nuevo tipo de tuberculosis, que comenzó a propagarse a mediados de la década del 2000 en formas que no son sensibles a la mayoría de los medicamentos tradicionales. Hoy se.sabe con certeza que se está trabajando en esta forma de tuberculosis en el Instituto de Investigación de Medicina para Enfermedades Infecciosas en Fort Detrick (EE.UU.).

Otro caso "raro", fue el brote del 2009 de un virus extraño que causa neumonía hemorrágica. Luego, en Ternopil, unos 450 ciudadanos padecieron una enfermedad atípica para la zona. Un año más tarde, Ucrania se vio envuelta por la pandemia de la gripe de California, que regresó a una escala aún mayor después de 5 años. Luego, se superó el umbral epidemiológico normal en 20 regiones.,

En Ucrania se ha desarrollado un caso especial en torno al cólera. Se confirma oficialmente que desde el 1995, el Ministerio de Salud no registra un solo caso en el país. De repente, en el 2011, 33 personas se enfermaron a la vez en Mariupol, y en tres años, 800 personas en toda Ucrania. esto sucedió en el 2015 y 2017. Según los datos disponibles, solo en Nikolaev se informaron alrededor de 100 casos.

En el 2015, el ya conocido de los acontecimientos del 2009, el virus A (H1N1), más conocido como gripe porcina, vuelve a Ucrania. Se conocen unas 350 muertes confirmadas por infección con una cepa de este virus Según datos oficiales, el 40% de las muertes fueron jóvenes de 18 a 26 años que no tenían enfermedades cnicas.

En el mismo 2015, se registraron muertes por leptospirosis, rabia y otras patologías en Ucrania, que han estado olvidadas en la UE y que previamente fueron vencidas por la medicina soviética. En el 2016, el país está cubierto por una epidemia de botulismo. En Enero del mismo año, 20 militares murieron de una gripe similar a un virus en Kharkov, unos 200 fueron hospitalizados. Un año después, se registró un tipo atípico de hepatitis en Odessa; luego, 19 niños del internado fueron llevados al hospital. Y en el 2018, el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania registró oficialmente un brote de antrax en varias aldeas de Odessa.

En fin, sirva todo esto como la exposición de unos meros "antecedentes" y, en otro momento, ya comentaré sobre esos laboratorios estadounidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (26 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hay gente que se ha pasado mas de seis meses sin cobrar, otros que han sido radiados de sus albos profesionales.. una auténtica carneficina
> 
> celebramos el día de la memoria para acordarnos de los pobre judios de hace 60 años y hoy día seguimos cometiendo atrocidades



De hecho los mismos que se llenan la boca con el Día de la Memoria y el de la República son los que han pedido expulsar de la sociedad al que no tenga complejo de conejillo de Indias (cavia).


----------



## frankie83 (26 Jul 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> De hecho los mismos que se llenan la boca con el Día de la Memoria y el de la República son los que han pedido expulsar de la sociedad al que no tenga complejo de conejillo de Indias (cavia).



Totalmente 

Lo mismo aplica al 1 de mayo al 8 de marzo y a todas esas fiestas que nos hacen creer que ya hemos alcanzado lo que había que alcanzar en términos de conquistas sociales 

Dejan a entender veladamente que vivimos en el mejor de los mundos posibles


----------



## Kozak (26 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Totalmente
> 
> Lo mismo aplica al 1 de mayo al 8 de marzo y a todas esas fiestas que nos hacen creer que ya hemos alcanzado lo que había que alcanzar en términos de conquistas sociales
> 
> Dejan a entender veladamente que vivimos en el mejor de los mundos posibles



Te meterán por los hogos la censura de Putin pero no la de Draghi.


----------



## Hostigador (26 Jul 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Te meterán por los hogos la censura de Putin pero no la de Draghi.



Ke recuerdos...Akellos tiempos(la decada pasada en verdad jajajajaj)en los ke Vladimiro pagaba a
moderadores chavistas pa infiltrarse en webs y meter mierda pa despistar a la
masa borreguil(aka"subversion ideologica"tal como relataba Yuri Bezmenov)


----------



## Kozak (26 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Ke recuerdos...Akellos tiempos(la decada pasada en verdad jajajajaj)en los ke Vladimiro pagaba a
> moderadores chavistas pa infiltrarse en webs y meter mierda pa despistar a la
> masa borreguil(aka"subversion ideologica"tal como relataba Yuri Bezmenov)



Y llegaron hasta a conseguir que ganase Trump las elecciones, un crack Baldo el Calbo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Y llegaron hasta a conseguir que ganase Trump las elecciones, un crack Baldo el Calbo.



Trump no necesitó de los rusos para ganar las elecciones presidenciales. En realidad, lo tuvo casi todo en contra, incluido su propio partido, pero gozó del apoyo popular. El mismo que tuvo en las últimas elecciones y que un auténtico "pucherazo" evitó que volviera a triunfar.

Y esto os lo comenta alguien que escribió muy duramente contra Trump, especialmente por sus maneras chulescas, pero es innegable que tenía un buen equipo detrás suyo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (26 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Trump no necesitó de los rusos para ganar las elecciones presidenciales. En realidad, lo tuvo casi todo en contra, incluido su propio partido, pero gozó del apoyo popular. El mismo que tuvo en las últimas elecciones y que un auténtico "pucherazo" evitó que volviera a triunfar.
> 
> Y esto os lo comenta alguien que escribió muy duramente contra Trump, especialmente por sus maneras chulescas, pero es innegable que tenía un buen equipo detrás suyo.
> 
> Saludos.



Eh, sarcasmo y tal.

Lo que pasa con el Russiagate es que la maquinaria institucional americana proyecta sobre su mismo país lo que ellos fueron capaces de hacer a Rusia en los 90con Yeltsin. Demostrando así no conocer ni a su propia nación, bueno, la que dicen que es su nación.

Trump ganó en buena lid en 2016 y en 2020 como bien mencionas hubo que hacerle un pucherazo nivel Kennedy en 1960 o Bushito en 2000 para que saliese el demente senil de Pedo Pete.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2022)

Ya noté cierto sarcasmo en tu comentario, pero es que el rollo de la implicación rusa en las elecciones que ganó Trump es algo que a día de hoy se sigue repitiendo y eso es algo que realmente no hay por donde cogerlo.

Y en los EE.UU. no ha existido desde su Guerra Civil un periodo tan inestable como el actual en el aspecto sociopolítico. Es más, son muchas las voces en los EE.UU. que hablan de una posible Guerra Civil, algo que estimo bastante improbable, pero sí que deberían buscar la forma de "relajar" la tensión existente

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (26 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya noté cierto sarcasmo en tu comentario, pero es que el rollo de la implicación rusa en las elecciones que ganó Trump es algo que a día de hoy se sigue repitiendo. y eso es algo que realmente no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Y en los EE.UU. no ha existido desde su Guerra Civil un periodo tan inestable como el actual en el aspecto sociopolítico. Es más, son muchas las voces en los EE.UU. que hablan de una posible Guerra Civil, algo que estimo bastante improbable, pero sí que deberían buscar la forma de "relajar" la tensión existente
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que resulta interesante a este respecto conocer la teoría generacional de Strauss y Howe, los del Cuarto Giro (_The Fourth Turning_)





__





The Fourth Turning






www.fourthturning.com





En efecto hay ciclos de unos 80 años, creo que también Kondratiev y Braudel estimaban que existía esa periodicidad, entre crisis chungas. Y de la II Guerra Mundial hace ahora mismo... jejeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2022)

Hola, Kozac: Una de mis aficiones de siempre ha sido la Prospectiva o intentar "predecir" eventos. Recuerdo que en el 2013, aquí en Burbuja, comencé a escribir sobre un estudio que realizaba y que me indicaba que en el 2020 se iba a producir un "punto de inflexión" en la Historia de la Humanidad. Bien, eso es lo que me daba el estudio tras aplicar Fibonacci a la Historia. La verdad, es que acerté, pero obviamente no sabía qué evento se iba a producir. Llegue a pensar en una guerra .. De todas formas, pasado el 2020 y como la vida seguía su transcurrir dentro de la "Nueva Subnormalidad", pues llegue a la conclusión que era mejor dejar el tema y dedicar mi tiempo a otras cosas.

A Howe ya lo había leído, que no profundizado. Resulta interesante y por eso mismo enlazo un artículo en Español...



http://infobae.com/america/mundo/2020/06/25/el-cuarto-giro-la-sombria-advertencia-de-neil-howe-el-historiador-que-predijo-una-grace-crisis-en-2020/



Y Gracias por haberlo citado. Es un buen aporte para este hilo.

Saludos.

Edito: No hay manera de que me entre el enlace. Si ponéis el enunciado en el navegador podréis acceder a ese artículo de indudable interés.

En la Wikipedia lo podéis buscar como Teoría generacional de Strauss-Howe.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vamos a seguir con lo que dejé pendiente ayer... Los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses.

Es sabido de que el Ejército de los EE UU. (bueno, no solo él), está produciendo virus, bacterias y toxinas en masa. También es conocido que expertos en el campo de la investigación biológica militar, con cobertura diplomática, están probando virus artificiales en biolaboratorios del Pentágono en al menos 25 países de alrededor del mundo. Sobre esto, Rusia ha obtenido información muy relevante en Ucrania.

La Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA), que está directamente vinculada al Pentágono, aparece en casi todos los informes y documentos financieros sobre las actividades de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses fuera de los EE.UU. Se sabe también que la investigación se lleva a cabo como parte de un programa militar por un valor aproximado de $ 2,1 mil millones. Se trata del Programa Conjunto de Interacción Biológica. Los laboratorios de investigación están ubicados predominantemente en los países de la extinta Unión Soviética, como Ucrania y Georgia, en Oriente Medio, así como en el Sudeste asiático y África.

De acuerdo a los informes aportados por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de los EE.UU. ha financiado 11 biolaboratorios en Ucrania durante casi dos décadas. Y para más inri, Ucrania fue privada del derecho de controlar estás instalaciones... que estaban en su territorio. En virtud del Acuerdo del 2005 entre el Departamento de Defensa de los EE.UU. y el Departamento de Salud de Ucrania, se prohibió al Gobierno ucraniano divulgar públicamente información confidencial sobre el programa de los EE.UU. y Ucrania también se comprometió a transferir patógenos peligrosos de su propio biobanco nacional al Departamento de Defensa de los EE.UU.

En general, en las dos últimas décadas, se han concluido muchos acuerdos bilaterales entre los EE.UU. y Ucrania. Uno de los principales proyectos conjuntos fue la creación del Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania (UNTC), una organización internacional financiada principalmente por el Gobierno de los EE.UU. Cabe destacar que al centro de investigación se le ha otorgado estatus diplomático. Bien, ahí se han invertido más de $ 285 millones en la financiación y gestión de aproximadamente 1850 proyectos especializados, incluidos los que anteriormente estaban involucrados en el desarrollo de armas de destrucción masiva (ADM). Todo el personal estadounidense trabajó en Ucrania bajo cobertura diplomática.

Se sabe también que el Centro de Investigación del Sur ha sido el subcontratista general del programa DTRA en Ucrania desde el 2008. En el pasado, la compañía también fue el principal contratista internacional del Pentágono para el programa de armas biológicas de los EE.UU. en la investigación y desarrollo de bioagentes entre 1951 y 1962.

Resultó que el Centro de Investigación del Sur estaba involucrado en el estudio del perfil del cólera, así como en la influenza y el virus Zika, todos patógenos de importancia militar para el Pentágono. Junto con él, el Ejército supervisó el trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y otras dos empresas estadounidenses privadas: Black & Veatch y Metabiota.

Según documentos publicados, se desprende que Black & Veatch Special Proyect Corp. recibió contratos de DTRA por un monto de $ 198,7 millones para la construcción y operación de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania (bajo dos contratos de cinco años en el 2008 y 2012 por un total de $ 128,5 millones), así como en Alemania, Azerbaiyán, Camerún, Tailandia, Etiopía, Vietnam y Armenia.

Metabiota, financiada por un fondo de inversión de Hunter Biden, sí, el hijo del Presidente estadounidense, recibió un contrato federal de $ 18,4 millones a través de programas en Georgia y Ucrania. La empresa estadounidense también se adjudicó un contrato para realizar trabajos para DTRA antes y durante la Crisis del ébola del 2015 en África Occidental.

En fin, de todo esto no se habla, aunque se haya escrito en medios occidentales y que siempre suelen ser "alternativos" o contrarios a los poderes establecidos, pero sin apenas difusión. Así que ni los rusos son tan malos ni los ucranianos tan buenos. Y los estadounidenses siempre están en todos los "fregados", por tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (27 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kozac: Una de mis aficiones de siempre ha sido la Prospectiva o intentar "predecir" eventos. Recuerdo que en el 2013, aquí en Burbuja, comencé a escribir sobre un estudio que realizaba y que me indicaba que en el 2020 se iba a producir un "punto de inflexión" en la Historia de la Humanidad. Bien, eso es lo que me daba el estudio tras aplicar Fibonacci a la Historia. La verdad, es que acerté, pero obviamente no sabía qué evento se iba a producir. Llegue a pensar en una guerra .. De todas formas, pasado el 2020 y como la vida seguía su transcurrir dentro de la "Nueva Subnormalidad", pues llegue a la conclusión que era mejor dejar el tema y dedicar mi tiempo a otras cosas.
> 
> A Howe ya lo había leído, que no profundizado. Resulta interesante y por eso mismo enlazo un artículo en Español...
> 
> ...



Si te gusta la prospectiva, entonces conocerás al ya mentado Kondratiev y a Peter Turchin. Se crea en lo que dicen o no, incluso un somero entendimiento de los mismos te cambia bastante la *per*spectiva. Digamos que ciertas cosas las ves venir con más antelación, no te pilla tan de nuevas como al pringao promedio, y te puedes preparar en consonancia.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2022)

Hola, Kozak: Sí, conozco a los que citas, especialmente a Kondratiev.

Yo me inicié en la Prospectiva hace muchas décadas de la mano de Farriols, que es un gran desconocido. Tampoco publicó nada relevante en esta materia, pero la aplicó a sus negocios con notable éxito.

Como bien dices, la Prospectiva te permite encarar los previsibles acontecimientos futuros con algo más de "cintura".

Por cierto, me resulta bastante llamativo encontrar por aquí a una persona que conozco a este tipo de autores. Es buena señal, no soy el único "raro".

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Trump no necesitó de los rusos para ganar las elecciones presidenciales. En realidad, lo tuvo casi todo en contra, incluido su propio partido, pero gozó del apoyo popular. El mismo que tuvo en las últimas elecciones y que un auténtico "pucherazo" evitó que volviera a triunfar.
> 
> Y esto os lo comenta alguien que escribió muy duramente contra Trump, especialmente por sus maneras chulescas, pero es innegable que tenía un buen equipo detrás suyo.
> 
> Saludos.



Realmente trump y su familia son muy representantativos del mundo real jaja


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2022)

Pues, Biden parece sacado de un episodio fantástico de Disney...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (27 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, Biden parece sacado de un episodio fantástico de Disney...
> 
> Saludos.



Disney se ha convertido en algo tan maligno hasta para él


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Disney se ha convertido en algo tan maligno hasta para él



Tampoco te pienses... Con saber quiénes son buena parte de sus asesores.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Os dejo enlazado un buen artículo sobre la Plata... Un poco largo, pero los gráficos son bastante explicativos.






BullionStar Blogs with Ronan Manly, Torgny Persson & JP Koning


Precious metals related blogs written by Ronan Manly, Torgny Persson and JP Koning. BullionStar is renowned for its research and expertise covering precious metals, central banking and monetary econimics.




bullionstar.com





Leyendo esto, uno no entiende cómo la Plata puede estar tan barata.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (28 Jul 2022)

Quizá es que no tengo ni pajolera de ingles, pero esto:

Compared to the end of June 2021 when LBMA silver inventories stood at *1.18 billion ozs* (36,706 tonnes), the LBMA vaults’ June 2022 month-end silver inventories *are now 182.7 million ozs* (5,683 tonnes) lower than a year ago, in other words a whopping *15.48% lower compared to June 2021. *

Lo traduzco como: *"15,48% menos en comparación con junio de 2021."*

La realidad es bien distinta, si en junio de 2021 el inventario arrojaba una cifra de 1180 millones de onzas, y en junio de 2022 el inventario ajusta la cifra a 182.7 millones de onzas, la caída en su stock es de un 84.51%, el 15.48% es lo que mantienen en inventario respecto a junio de 2021. Eso si lo entendí bien y las matemáticas - a estas horas- no me han fallado.

No está nada mal una caída en el inventario de un 84%, en tan solo un año. Cuanto más sigan con el teatro del metal papel, más fuerte será la explosión.


----------



## Kalevala (28 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Quizá es que no tengo ni pajolera de ingles, pero esto:
> 
> Compared to the end of June 2021 when LBMA silver inventories stood at *1.18 billion ozs* (36,706 tonnes), the LBMA vaults’ June 2022 month-end silver inventories *are now 182.7 million ozs* (5,683 tonnes) lower than a year ago, in other words a whopping *15.48% lower compared to June 2021. *
> 
> ...



Es solo un 15,5% menos.
En tu traducción te has saltado el “lower”
Es decir, un 15,5% lower, ergo queda el 84,5%


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Quizá es que no tengo ni pajolera de ingles, pero esto:
> 
> Compared to the end of June 2021 when LBMA silver inventories stood at *1.18 billion ozs* (36,706 tonnes), the LBMA vaults’ June 2022 month-end silver inventories *are now 182.7 million ozs* (5,683 tonnes) lower than a year ago, in other words a whopping *15.48% lower compared to June 2021. *
> 
> ...



A ver si esta tarde tengo algo de tiempo y traduzco lo más relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os voy a traducir parte del artículo que ayer coloqué en el hilo. La verdad es que resulta muy difícil escribir en esta web artículos o comentarios largos, ya que se cuelga continuamente. Imagino que falta de mantenimiento.

Bien, la cantidad de Plata existente en las bóvedas de la LBMA ha tenido una caída prolongada durante 7 meses consecutivos.
A finales de Junio del 2022, los inventarios de Plata tenían solo 997,4 millones de Onzas, es decir unas 31.023 toneladas.

Comparando con el mismo período del año pasado, las existencias han caído en 182,7 millones de Onzas, es decir unas 5.683 toneladas. Por tanto, un 15,48% menos en comparación con finales de Junio del 2021.

La mayor parte de esta caída se ha producido desde finales de Noviembre del 2021, cuando las bóvedas de la LBMA informaron que tenían 1,17 millones de Onzas, es decir 36.422 toneladas. Los inventarios se redujeron en 173,5 millones de Onzas, es decir unas 5.398 toneladas. Esto representa una caída del 14,82% durante los 7 meses que van desde finales de Noviembre del 2021 hasta finales de Junio del 2022.

Estas tendencias de Plata en la LBMA de Junio del 2022 son los inventarios más bajos desde Diciembre del 2016 y la primera vez desde Noviembre del 2016 en que los inventarios han caído por debajo de los 1.000 millones de Onzas.

En su web, la LBMA afirma falsamente que la Plata (y el Oro) que se encuentran en sus bóvedas de Londres "ofrecen una visión importante de la capacidad de Londres para respaldar el mercado OTC físico".

Sin embargo, lo que la LBMA no dice es que de las 31.023 toneladas de Plata que, según afirma, se encontraban en sus bóvedas, 19.422 toneladas, o el 62,6% del total, representaba Plata que era propiedad de Exchange Traded Funda (ETF) como iShares Silver Trust (SLV), Wisdomtree Physical Silver ETC (PHAG) y Aberdeen Physical Silver Shares ETF (SIVR).

Lo que significa que a finales de Junio del 2022, sólo 11.601 toneladas de Plata, o sea el 37,4% del total de la bóveda de la LBMA de 31.023 toneladas, no se encontraban en ETFs.

Aparte del total de los 13 ETFs que tienen su Plata en la LBMA, los clientes de BullionVault tienen 491,2 toneladas de Plata y los de GoldMoney unas 187,8 toneladas en las bóvedas de la LBMA.

En fin, lo dejo aquí porque hay el tiempo que hay y ya he explicado que se pierde mucho tiempo por el mal funcionamiento de la web.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (28 Jul 2022)

Se comenta en algunos medios de USA ke un anonimo kiso comprar un billon en oro y
no pudo tener entrega fisica
Creo ke la noticia es de este año


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os voy a traducir parte del artículo que ayer coloqué en el hilo. La verdad es que resulta muy difícil escribir en esta web artículo o comentarios largos, ya que se cuelga continuamente. Imagino que falta de mantenimiento.
> 
> Bien, la cantidad de Plata existente en las bóvedas de la LBMA ha tenido una caída prolongada durante 7 meses consecutivos.
> A finales de Junio del 2022, los inventarios de Plata tenían solo 997,4 millones de Onzas, es decir unas 31.023 toneladas.
> ...



Un pequeño truco: copiar y pegar. Traducir el texto en un archivo, por ejemplo word y luego pegar el texto en el floro.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2022)

Ya... Pero prefiero traducir, así práctico un poco. Tampoco tengo un buen Inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Se comenta en algunos medios de USA ke un anonimo kiso comprar un billon en oro y
> no pudo tener entrega fisica
> Creo ke la noticia es de este año



No me suena y, además, no suelo hacer caso a este tipo de noticias. Verás, si hay alguien con esa pasta y quiere Oro no va a tener mayores problemas para conseguirlo que esperar un poco y adoptar las suficientes medidas de seguridad, dependiendo de si lo quiere en "mano" o "depositado".

Y, además, nadie querría publicidad sobre un movimiento de esa envergadura.

Pero, bueno, siempre puede haber alguno que se salga de la "norma".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Parece que la "Agenda verde" no va a ningún lado... a pesar del empeño mediático en colocarla con "calzador".

La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), ha estimado que el consumo mundial de Carbón igualará este año el récord establecido en el 2013. Se estima que el aumento será del 0,7%, para llegar así a las 8.000 millones de toneladas.

La India ha sido el país que ha experimentado un mayor aumento. Y la UE lo aumentará un 7% este año. Este "cambio" obedece a las necesidades de ahorrar Gas para el invierno.

Según la AIE, el sector eléctrico será el que más contribuya al aumento en el consumo de Carbón de la UE, luego de que ya el año pasado subiera un 14% al recuperarse las economías de las restricciones impuestas por la "Pandemia", que habían recortado la demanda de Energía.

A pesar de que los países europeos se habían planteado una reducción de las emisiones de Carbono en los próximos años, la necesidad de generar Electricidad está haciendo que aumente la demanda de Carbón, el más contaminante...

En el informe de la AIE se resalta que este mayor consumo se produce con los precios del Carbón en niveles récord, en medio de las sanciones de la UE a las importaciones del Carbón ruso, que se sumarán a las presiones del suministro.

Resumiendo: la "Agenda verde" queda para "mañana"...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jul 2022)

No descarto que los más giliprogres acaben comiéndose el carbón que no quemen.


----------



## ELOS (30 Jul 2022)

Eso quiere decir que nos devolverán los miles y miles de euros en impuestos destinados a los chiringuitos de ése color ?

Tendrá que volver Greta al cole ?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que nos devolverán los miles y miles de euros en impuestos destinados a los chiringuitos de ése color ?
> 
> Tendrá que volver Greta al cole ?



Cambia miles por millones y... muchos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La "justicia" británica ha fallado a favor de la 'directiva ad hoc' del Banco Central de Venezuela, nombrada por el opositor Juan Guaidó, por lo que denegó al Estado venezolano el acceso a las 32 toneladas de Oro que permanecen "retenidas" en el Banco de Inglaterra.

La decisión fue tomada por la "jueza" Sara Cockerill del Tribunal Superior de Londres, quien luego de un juicio de cuatro días, que culminó el pasado 18 de Julio, determinó que no considera como válidas las resoluciones del Tribunal Supremo de Venezuela que declaró nula la designación de esa junta directiva paralela del BCV nombrada por Guaidó debido a que en el Reino Unido no hay base legal para hacerlo.

Cockerill no autorizó al equipo del exdiputado opositor, que se autoproclamó inconstitucionalmente "presidente encargado" en 2019, a acceder a las reservas de Oro, a pesar de que la junta directiva designada por el exdiputado se considera válida y que es reconocido por el Gobierno británico como presidente legítimo. Sin embargo, se espera que en otra audiencia se determine si pueden disponer del Oro.

Valiéndose de este respaldo, Guaidó pidió al Banco de Inglaterra que no le permitiera el acceso al Oro al Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro y nombró una 'directiva ad hoc' del BCV para que asumiera el control de esos recursos. Por ello, Cockerill debía decidir si admitía o no la validez de la resolución del TSJ que declaró nula la designación de esa 'directiva' paralela.

Aunque Caracas aún no ha emitido algún comentario, se espera que la defensa del BCV apele el fallo.

Está batalla legal se remonta al 2018, cuando el Gobierno venezolano pidió el acceso a sus reservas para honrar sus compromisos financieros, en medio de las sanciones de los EE.UU., y le fue denegado. Posteriormente, en el 2019, hizo una nueva solicitud del Oro y hubo otra negativa por parte del Banco de Inglaterra, que alegó que el Primer Ministro británico, Boris Johnson, solo reconocía a Guaidó como mandatario legítimo.

En fin, esto es lo que suele suceder cuando "otros" son los custodios del Oro. Si esto lo hacen con un Gobierno, ya me diréis cuándo se trate de simples particulares... Lo mejor, lo más a "mano" posible.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (30 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> La "justicia" británica ha fallado a favor de la 'directiva ad hoc' del Banco Central de Venezuela, nombrada por el opositor Juan Guaidó, por lo que denegó al Estado venezolano el acceso a las 32 toneladas de Oro que permanecen "retenidas" en el Banco de Inglaterra.
> 
> ...



Guaido pide denegar acceso pa ke no se lo gaste Mas-burro...O pa ke no se vea el fraude metalero jajajajajaj
Estos pseudo-disidentes...Otra cosa no,pero divertidos...No te aburres seguro


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Guaido pide denegar acceso pa ke no se lo gaste Mas-burro...O pa ke no se vea el fraude metalero jajajajajaj
> Estos pseudo-disidentes...Otra cosa no,pero divertidos...No te aburres seguro



Ya ves lo que tardarían los estadounidenses en meter sus zarpas...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (30 Jul 2022)

Habría que llamarle Juan GuaiNom


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Habría que llamarle Juan GuaiNom



Es un pobre diablo... Este "hombre de paja", que no sirve para nada, no existiría si su "oponente" no fuera Maduro, que más o menos es de su mismo "percal".

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (31 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> La "justicia" británica ha fallado a favor de la 'directiva ad hoc' del Banco Central de Venezuela, nombrada por el opositor Juan Guaidó, por lo que denegó al Estado venezolano el acceso a las 32 toneladas de Oro que permanecen "retenidas" en el Banco de Inglaterra.
> 
> ...



Moraleja:

Nunca dejar las joyas de la nación (literalmente) en manos de otros. Y menos si tienen una larga y fecunda historia de piratería.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hay algo en lo que la gente no está cayendo, y es que detrás de las subidas de tipos de interés en los EE.UU., se está haciendo más por devastar las economías y monedas asiáticas que por controlar la Inflación y el recalentamiento en los EE.UU.

De alguna manera, buscada o no, es parte de esa "Guerra híbrida" que distintos "actores" están librando a lo largo y ancho del planeta.

A corto plazo, la decisión de la FED de aumentar las tasas de interés en 75 puntos básicos, no en un punto, fue bien recibida por los inversores. Sin embargo, está "agresividad" de la FED va a pasar una "factura" que tendrá un fuerte costo en Asia durante la segunda mitad del año...

Recientemente, el ex Presidente de la FED, Ben Bernanke, le dijo a la CNBC: "La pregunta es porqué retrasaron eso,
¿por qué retrasaron su respuesta? Creo que en retrospectiva, sí, fue un error. Y creo que están de acuerdo en que fue un error".

Sin embargo, ahora que los precios al consumidor aumentan en los EE.UU. a un ritmo del 9,1%, los 150 puntos básicos de frenado monetario que ha aplicado la FED desde Junio, más los aumentos que se esperan en camino, harán más por devastar Asia que por controlar los riesgos del sobrecalentamiento estadounidense.

Las subidas de la FED son una pesadilla para la China de Xi Jinping. Principalmente, porque pone en riesgo el gigantesco motor de exportación de China. Complica todavía más las cosas para los promotores inmobiliarios continentales altamente endeudados y que están luchando por evitar el incumplimiento. Y luego está el casi 1 billón de riqueza estatal estacionado en la Deuda estadounidense.

La Crisis del Yen (un 18% menos en lo que llevamos de año) es una complicación más para el Primer Ministro Fumio Kishida y el gobernador del Banco de Japón, Haruhiko Kuroda. La segunda economía asiática está importando crecientes olas de Inflación a través de los mercados de alimentos y energía.

El Bath tailandés ya ha bajado más del 10% frente al USD. En Filipinas, la moneda cae un 9,3%. Y tanto el Ringgit malasio como la Rupia hindú han bajado casi un 7% este año, causando sus propios dolores de cabeza al Banco de Corea. Desde Taiwán hasta Vietnam, las poderosas salidas de capital hacia inversiones en Dólares de mayores rendimientos se suman a las presiones sobre los Gobiernos asiáticos.

Ya se está hablando de una "Guerra de divisas inversa", en la que los bancos centrales favorecen tipos de cambio más fuertes para reducir los riesgos de Inflación importada. Es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo, dice el economista de la Universidad de Harvard, Jeffrey Frankel.

"Es imposible que todos los países sigan tales estrategias porque no todos pueden mover sus tipos de cambio en la misma dirección al mismo tiempo", dice Frankel sobre las consecuencias de la fortaleza desbocada del USD.

Irónicamente, el miércoles pasado, el Congreso de los EE.UU., horas después de que la FED endureciera las medidas, le mostró a Powell una mejor manera de salvar el día.

El Senado se movió para desplegar $ 52.000 millones de Dólares en subsidios a los fabricantes de semiconductores y revitalizar la Ciencia y la Tecnología para aumentar la productividad.

Muchas de las presiones sobre los precios que ponen en peligro el crecimiento de los EE.UU. provienen del lado de la oferta, desde las interrupciones por el Covid-19 hasta el aumento de los precios de las materias primas, la Guerra de Ucrania y la débil inversión en la tecnología. La FED tiene muy poca influencia sobre los pasos del Gobierno y la industria para aumentar la eficiencia económica.

China está gastando billones de Dólares para dominar el futuro de los semiconductores, la Biotecnología, la 5G, los vehículos eléctricos, la aviación, la inteligencia artificial, las energías renovables y la infraestructura verde. Todo es parte del esquema "Hecho en China 2025" del Presidente Xi Jinping.

Mientras tanto, la FED de Powell ahora está involucrada en una batalla al estilo de la década de los 90 con los fantasmas de las malas decisiones del pasado. Podría decirse que lo peor fue que Powell cedió a la política en el 2019, cuando su equipo comenzó a reducir las tasas de interés cuando los Estados Unidos menos lo necesitaban...

En Agosto del 2019, cuando Powell cedió a las presiones del entonces Presidente Trump, el crecimiento de los EE.UU. era boyante, las acciones subían y el mercado laboral crepitaba...

Entonces la FED fue derrotada. En discursos y tuits, Trump atacó las subidas de tipos de Powell, e incluso amenazó con despedirlo... Powell se bajó los pantalones y comenzó a bajar las tasas.

Ese cambio de sentido tuvo tres consecuencias negativas: Una fue agregar una liquidez que la economía más grande del mundo no necesitaba. En segundo lugar, desperdició municiones monetarias que la FED podría haber usado cuando golpeó la Pandemia. Tres, causó un grave daño a la percepción de la independencia de la FED.

Es inevitable comparar la situación actual con la década de los 90... y todo lo que conllevó.

En fin, fuera de la vuelta de la "euforia" a los mercados, las perspectivas para los próximos meses son francamente malas. Y lo notarán especialmente los mercados emergentes globales, los países punteros de Asia y también Europa...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La "Pandemia" ha puesto de manifiesto la estrategia utilizada por los "globalistas". Los banqueros son unos jugadores clave de estos "indigentes mentales", pero tampoco son los únicos... Crean Crisis para alimentar su propia codicia. La "Pandemia" fue solo la última de muchas de esas crisis.

La Crisis financiera del 2008 ya nos mostró lo incompetentes que son... Entonces, por qué deberíamos aceptar el "nuevo y mejorado" que pretenden implementar tan pronto como el sistema actual esté en un completo Caos?

Será mucho peor que lo vivido a partir del 2008. La "idea" que tienen es conseguir el control absoluto sobre nuestras finanzas personales y, además, ampliarlo a otra áreas de nuestra vida. Previsiblemente, esto ocurriría después del Gran Reset y una vez que los bancos centrales implementasen sus CBDC (monedas digitales).

En este momento, nos enfrentamos a una serie de Crisis sin precedentes... Todas estas Crisis (Inflación, escasez de alimentos y energía, posible escalada inminente en la Guerra de Ucrania) se crearon con el propósito de ocultar la mayor transferencia de riqueza que el mundo haya visto jamás.

La frase "... no serás dueño de nada" es una declaración de intenciones, ni más ni menos... Pero estos "dementes" han cometido un error: NO existe un escenario en el que estos individuos puedan crear la utopía que dicen promover... Todos deberíamos ser conscientes de ello e intentar reemplazar a estos sinvergüenzas por personas que realmente tengan las habilidades necesarias para reconstruir lo que han destruido.

Varios países han tenido que "recular" en sus sectores energéticos, incluidos Alemania, Francia, Estados Unidos y otros, en nombre de la "Agenda verde". Como resultado, Deutsche Bank ahora advierte que los alemanes necesitarán quemar leña para sobrevivir en el próximo invierno, y Francia está apagando las luces de las calles para reducir el consumo de energía.

En este punto, es importante darse cuenta de que la "Agenda verde" es solo otra herramienta para obligarnos al Gran Reset, al igual que la "Pandemia" se usó para armar al Big Pharma en preparación para una red global de Bioseguridad.

Como explicó Town Hall, una de las formas en que los grandes bancos están conspirando para forzar esa transición es mediante la implementación de puntajes ambientales, sociales y de gobernanza (ESG), tanto para las empresas como para las cuentas de inversión individuales.

En fin, ya volveremos en otra ocasión con este tema, ya que escribir en esta web es terriblemente complejo. Funciona de p... pena.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Ago 2022)

Transferencia de riqueza.... algo que lleva ocurriendo desde las crisis del petróleo y se está acelerando en los últimos años como se ve en los gráficos de mi firma... y muchos floreros aplaudiendo como bonobos cuando a tal o cual colectivo les empeoran las condiciones porque "ejjj que cobraban musho y son unos inútiles, eso lo hace cualquiera", con el cerebro perfectamente lavado mientras las grandes fortunas siguen acumulando capital sin parar y ellos cobran cada vez menos....

Efectivamente todo irá al dinero digital y al "pago por uso" sin tener en propiedad NADA... es decir, de la verdadera clase media en que con UN sueldo tenían coche (o dos), piso y apartamento en la playa/montaña EN PROPIEDAD y de propina ahorros para la vejez, a malvivir de alquiler con DOS sueldos y buscar obsesivamente ofertas vacaciones en hoteles/apartamentos en alquiler, tener vehículo de renting y pagar suscripciones por TODO (sanidad privada, netflix, internet, móvil, etc.) teniendo que pedir créditos ante cualquier imprevisto....

En fin, agenda 2030 pura y dura supongo y todo atado y bien atado....


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Transferencia de riqueza.... algo que lleva ocurriendo desde las crisis del petróleo y se está acelerando en los últimos años como se ve en los gráficos de mi firma... y muchos floreros aplaudiendo como bonobos cuando a tal o cual colectivo les empeoran las condiciones porque "ejjj que cobraban musho y son unos inútiles, eso lo hace cualquiera", con el cerebro perfectamente lavado mientras las grandes fortunas siguen acumulando capital sin parar y ellos cobran cada vez menos....
> 
> Efectivamente todo irá al dinero digital y al "pago por uso" sin tener en propiedad NADA... es decir, de la verdadera clase media en que con UN sueldo tenían coche (o dos), piso y apartamento en la playa/montaña EN PROPIEDAD y de propina ahorros para la vejez, a malvivir de alquiler con DOS sueldos y buscar obsesivamente ofertas vacaciones en hoteles/apartamentos en alquiler, tener vehículo de renting y pagar suscripciones por TODO (sanidad privada, netflix, internet, móvil, etc.) teniendo que pedir créditos ante cualquier imprevisto....
> 
> En fin, agenda 2030 pura y dura supongo y todo atado y bien atado....



Se equivoca con lo de vehículo de renting, transporte público


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Se equivoca con lo de vehículo de renting, transporte público



Tengo yo mis dudas eh, entre la expansión del teletrabajo y que el transporte público es cada vez más caro de construir y sobre todo de mantener (véase el metro, trenes o ya el disparate de los AVEs, que van a pérdidas por defecto... y más con el precio de la electricidad y en general de las fuentes de energía disparándose....) pienso que conforme se vaya deteriorando cada vez más la situación económica y haya menos dinero público se tenderá a favorecer aún más el NO DESPLAZARSE salvo que sea estrictamente necesario y en caso de hacerlo siempre en algún tipo de transporte individual eléctrico "resiliente-ecológico" y seguramente autónomo e ya.... que no veas cómo han sufrido los transportes colectivos en las sucesivas crisis con averías constantes, penosas frecuencias, problemas de climatización y obsolescencia, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: La verdad es que la "transferencia de riqueza" la deben tener muy avanzada. Es tan simple como mirar alrededor de uno mismo: ¿cuántos familiares, amigos, vecinos, conocidos, etc. hemos visto "caer" en su nivel de vida y agravándose en los últimos años? Pues, muchos. Señal ineludible de que la clase media "normal" acabará desapareciendo o siendo muy residual.

Esto es motivo de discusión en los EE.UU., pero en España y la UE existe tal nivel de aborregamiento que aquí ya nadie dice nada. Muchas críticas soterradas, pero de movilizarse nada de nada. Quién ha visto este país y en qué se ha quedado.

El futuro se presenta mal. Esto es algo que percibe cualquiera que todavía tenga "sentido común". Sin embargo, me da la sensación de que no lo tienen tan bien "atado" como se puede presuponer. La Guerra de Ucrania puede que haya desajustado el "guión" inicial o vete a saber... Esta gentuza está tan mal de la "cebolla" que hasta es posible que hayan tenido algo o mucho que ver con ella.

Por cierto, leyendo el último de tus comentarios, me has recordado una conversación reciente con un amigo mío (psicólogo él) que me dijo cosas interesantes. Una de ellas es que a la gente adquiriría un "casco" donde viviría la "realidad" que quisiera y sin salir de casa. Y esto sería lo más esencial en su vida. En realidad, no dijo ninguna tontería porque eso está en puertas de llegar... y el borreguismo hará el resto.

Respecto al transporte, está claro que no quieren que tengamos vehículo privado. Sólo dispondrían del mismo las clases más "privilegiadas".

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: La verdad es que la "transferencia de riqueza" la deben tener muy avanzada. Es tan simple como mirar alrededor de uno mismo: ¿cuántos familiares, amigos, vecinos, conocidos, etc. hemos visto "caer" en su nivel de vida y agravándose en los últimos años? Pues, muchos. Señal ineludible de que la clase media "normal" acabará desapareciendo o siendo muy residual.
> 
> Esto es motivo de discusión en los EE.UU., pero en España y la UE existe tal nivel de aborregamiento que aquí ya nadie dice nada. Muchas críticas soterradas, pero de movilizarse nada de nada. Quién ha visto este país y en qué se ha quedado.
> 
> ...



Me ha recordado al orgasmatrón


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me ha recordado al orgasmatrón
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143022



Pues, hoy me han enviado un corto que va en esa línea, precisamente la sexual... Esto va a llegar mucho antes de lo que ahora podamos imaginar.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, hoy me han enviado un corto que va en esa línea, precisamente la sexual... Esto va a llegar mucho antes de lo que ahora podamos imaginar.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo contamos 3 años atrás y parecería surrealista pero estamos tragando con todo con total naturalidad, tan sólo una pequeña irritación y quejas aisladas: confinamientos, cuasi obligatoriedad de ultrajar nuestros cuerpos, nuevas formas de discriminación, control hasta límites insospechados de nuestra economía personal (sospecho que irán a más). En breve confiscaciones por el bien común. Cuasi prohibición de vehículos a motor (y quien lo tenga estará mal visto) Nos dirán hasta como podemos vestir. ..


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo contamos 3 años atrás y parecería surrealista pero estamos tragando con todo con total naturalidad, tan sólo una pequeña irritación y quejas aisladas: confinamientos, cuasi obligatoriedad de ultrajar nuestros cuerpos, nuevas formas de discriminación, control hasta límites insospechados de nuestra economía personal (sospecho que irán a más). En breve confiscaciones por el bien común. Cuasi prohibición de vehículos a motor (y quien lo tenga estará mal visto) Nos dirán hasta como podemos vestir. ..



Siempre es la misma historia y lamentablemente ya sabemos cómo acaba.

Todo comenzó con " sólo serán 15 días" ( sólo la puntita)


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> la gente adquiriría un "casco" donde viviría la "realidad" que quisiera y sin salir de casa. Y esto sería lo más esencial en su vida. En realidad, no dijo ninguna tontería porque eso está en puertas de llegar...



Yo diría que sobre ese punto te equivocas

Estamos YA en ese momento, y ese casco es el móvil, con el que cada uno nos “informamos” como nos da la gana 

Ayer estaba con un amigo que rabiando contra la gente que no se “informa” estaba absolutamente seguro que la Terra no fuese no digo ya plana, pero redonda redonda.. tan redonda como te muestra la pérfida nasa, eso es falso

A parte del completo desconocimiento de la física, lo que me sorprendió fue su extrema agresividad al defender algo que ni se le preguntó


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

Los que tenemos los ojos abiertos y cierta facilidad para observar el comportamiento de las personas, sabemos que esto comenzó hace mucho más de 3 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo diría que sobre ese punto te equivocas
> 
> Estamos YA en ese momento, y ese casco es el móvil, con el que cada uno nos “informamos” como nos da la gana
> 
> ...



NO, no me equivoco para nada. Esto acabará sustituyendo o más bien complementando a los móviles. Ya he comentado que lo tienen muy avanzado y va a mover muchísimo dinero...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

frankie83: Por cierto, META ya ha anunciado que en Septiembre sacará a la venta su casco de "realidad virtual"... Y no tan caro comparado con muchos de los móviles más punteros.

Y en pocos años, esto se acabará generalizando y "mejorando"...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, no me equivoco para nada. Esto acabará sustituyendo o más bien complementando a los móviles. Ya he comentado que lo tienen muy avanzado y va a mover muchísimo dinero...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que él se refería a que ése futuro control virtual y anestesia del ser humano ya se realiza mediante el smartphone.
Si hacen lo que tú comentas es por no dejar abo suelto


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo creo que él se refería a que ése futuro control virtual y anestesia del ser humano ya se realiza mediante el smartphone.
> Si hacen lo que tú comentas es por no dejar abo suelto



Habrá un importante segmento de la población, sobre todo en los países "desarrollados", que adoptará el nuevo "aparatito" en detrimento del móvil. Me refiero especialmente a la gente menos joven.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Habrá un importante segmento de la población, sobre todo en los países "desarrollados", que adoptará el nuevo "aparatito" en detrimento del móvil. Me refiero especialmente a la gente menos joven.
> 
> Saludos.



Discrepo. Creo que será la gente joven la que ya está abducida la que pedirá novedades tecnológicas.
Por suerte la gente mayor ya no estará para esas cosas,a no ser que a cambio le garantice su salud


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Discrepo. Creo que será la gente joven la que ya está abducida la que pedirá novedades tecnológicas.
> Por suerte la gente mayor ya no estará para esas cosas,a no ser que a cambio le garantice su salud



Probablemente, te estás equivocando... Ayer visualicé un corto en el que ya se avanzaba que en esa "realidad" podrías disfrutar de una señora estupenda o de un señor estupendo... y son meros ejemplos. Por lo tanto, el "éxito" está asegurado.

Saludos.


----------



## Invekt (2 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Discrepo. Creo que será la gente joven la que ya está abducida la que pedirá novedades tecnológicas.
> Por suerte la gente mayor ya no estará para esas cosas,a no ser que a cambio le garantice su salud



Con tanto miedo la mente busca un refugio, otro mundo, y la están ofreciendo. Seguramente sobre el 80% de la población mundial no es capaz de lidiar con el terror: muerte enfermedad alimento, las zonas más bajas de la pirámide de maslow


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Probablemente, te estás equivocando... Ayer visualicé un corto en el que ya se avanzaba que en esa "realidad" podrías disfrutar de una señora estupenda o de un señor estupendo... y son meros ejemplos. Por lo tanto, el "éxito" está asegurado.
> 
> Saludos.



La clave de si los cascos/gafas de realidad virtual triunfan o no en la población mayor estará basada en una sola cosa: FACILIDAD de uso. Si es más fácil de usar que los móviles (y todo indica que lo será gracias a la IA y al reconocimiento de voz) a poco que les hagan márketing tendrán un éxito masivo entre jubilados... porque no olvidemos una cosa: la población mayor irá cada vez a más y los ancianos que vivan solos ni te cuento... muchos tienen como único entretenimiento la tele (y si están medio sordos de propina no es raro que la tengan puesta toooodo el día a toda pastilla les guste lo que estén poniendo o no simplemente para que "les haga compañía"), y si les ofreces otra cosa que no sólo se ve MUY bien (visión 4k/8k 360º) sino que encima puedes INTERACTUAR con ella para por ejemplo "viajar" virtualmente, interaccionar con otras personas o cosas "guarras" (en plan "Ready Player One" vaya) te digo que empeñan la pensión con tal de conseguir uno, especialmente si tienen problemas de movilidad/viven en un barrio chungo/no les quedan familiares/amigos...

Porque el problema que tienen los móviles es de usabilidad: pantalla pequeña para ellos, interfaz liosa, dedazos para escribir... mi viejo por ejemplo se apaña exclusivamente con acceso directos con letra muy gorda y mensajes de voz para todo, jamás lo verás escribir un mensaje o dirección web... y lo convencí de "actualizarse" gracias exclusivamente a una sola app: el famoso Whatsapp con el que se entretiene chateando con familiares y amigos (bueno, mandándose mensajes de voz más bien...), intercambiando fotos, grabando videos y contando sus andanzas y paseos a los demás, haciendo videollamadas para verse los jetos, etc. Y como él prácticamente todos los de su quinta... si no fuera por esa app seguramente seguirían sin smartphone.... imagínate si tuvieran cascos virtuales con los que pudieran compartir experiencias y verse ídem (virtualmente) de cuerpo entero.... éxito seguro.


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que nos estamos perdiendo un poco en el asunto con los detalles a pesar de ser cierto.

Aquí de lo que trata es del control absoluto. Los medios que utilicen para ello es secundario.
Conocen bien nuestro comportamiento y nuestra naturaleza. Y saben de antemano cómo vamos a comportarnos


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Ago 2022)

De una forma u otra, pronto o tarde, parece que el futuro es tenernos acorralados (y entretenidos) tecnológicamente.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, no me equivoco para nada. Esto acabará sustituyendo o más bien complementando a los móviles. Ya he comentado que lo tienen muy avanzado y va a mover muchísimo dinero...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que quería decir es que no hace falta ese fantástico casco para gobernarnos a distancia, estamos teledirigidos desde hace años


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> De una forma u otra, pronto o tarde, parece que el futuro es tenernos acorralados (y entretenidos) tecnológicamente.



Nada nuevo desde la Antigua Roma para tener contenta a la plebe: pan (paguitas, RBU, etc.) y circo (ocio, netflix, móviles, cascos virtuales...)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: NO solo entre los jubilados. Prácticamente, alcanzará a toda la población que se lo pueda pagar.

Será algo que permitirá vivir las fantasías en otra "realidad" y que suplirá perfectamente a la vida real.

Un importante segmento lo hallarán en personas ya adultas, por ejemplo mayores de 40 años y que andan pegadas a las aplicaciones de contactos.

Se mire como se mire, el "aparatito" tiene el éxito asegurado y permitirá ir cerrando el "círculo"... es decir, a trabajar y después encerradito en casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (2 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Los que tenemos los ojos abiertos y cierta facilidad para observar el comportamiento de las personas, sabemos que esto comenzó hace mucho más de 3 años.



En algun punto del milenio pasado,me atreveria a decir...


----------



## Kozak (2 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> En algun punto del milenio pasado,me atreveria a decir...



Cuando cierto monje agustino con esquizofrenia colgó un cartel en una puerta, dicen...


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> En algun punto del milenio pasado,me atreveria a decir...



Quizás tras el 2007, tras el primer iPhone, una vez extendido el uso del teléfono con pantalla táctil


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A pesar de lo omnipresentes que se han vuelto los medios en línea, de lo "importante" que se ha vuelto nuestra participación en ese mundo mediatizado para nuestra vida diaria, ya ha aparecido ese nuevo medio al que hacía referencia en anteriores posts: el Metaverso...

No importa la reticencia que algunos tengamos a entrar en ese mundo virtual, ya que más pronto que tarde, se tendrá la oportunidad de entrar en el Metaverso, ya sea poniéndose las gafas y añadiendo una capa de realidad aumentada al mundo tal y como lo conocemos, o poniéndose las gafas y entrando completamente en el dominio cibernético. Y, después de hacerlo, es posible o casi seguro que la idea de vivir la vida en la realidad desnuda y sin mediación será tan pintoresca, tan impensable como vivir en un mundo de señales de humo...

Estamos ante un "precipicio": Por un lado, está la "realidad", es decir la experiencia humana original, auténtica y vivida. Y del otro lado, está el Metaverso o el mundo de la experiencia constantemente mediatizada.

En el medio, está la hiperrealidad, ese espacio borroso entre el mundo real y el mundo mediatizado. Y, viviendo como vivimos de este lado de la revolución de los medios electrónicos, ese es el único lugar que han conocido muchos en Occidente.

En mis anteriores posts, ya sugería de algún modo, que el Metaverso no es un "espacio", no un mundo virtual al que podamos conectarnos y vivir una vida virtual, sino un "tiempo". Específicamente, el Metaverso será ese momento en que nuestras vidas digitales se vuelvan más significativas para nosotros que nuestras vidas "reales". Si ese fuera el caso, es innegable el "atractivo" que va a suponer el "invento" de marras para muchísimas personas y creo que, independientemente, de su edad. Es algo que comenzará en un determinado segmento de la población para ir propagándose, de la misma manera que ha sucedido con los móviles.

Si tenemos una perspectiva histórica del desarrollo de la "maquinaria" de comunicación, observamos una cierta lógica: el paso de la imprenta al telégrafo, a la radio, a la televisión, a Internet y, posiblemente, su continuación sea el Metaverso.

En fin, es un tema interesante y que dará lugar a debates polémicos en muy pocos años...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A pesar de lo omnipresentes que se han vuelto los medios en línea, de lo "importante" que se ha vuelto nuestra participación en ese mundo mediatizado para nuestra vida diaria, ya ha aparecido ese nuevo medio al que hacía referencia en anteriores posts: el Metaverso...
> 
> ...



Imagina ponerte unas gafas de realidad virtual y comerte unos insectos que con las gafas parecen un chuletón o un triste arroz Blanco condimentado con salsa que parezca un arroz con bogavante. Eso lo vamos a ver y muchos lo querrán para evadirse de la cruda realidad


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A pesar de lo omnipresentes que se han vuelto los medios en línea, de lo "importante" que se ha vuelto nuestra participación en ese mundo mediatizado para nuestra vida diaria, ya ha aparecido ese nuevo medio al que hacía referencia en anteriores posts: el Metaverso...
> 
> ...



Debates polémicos en pocos años ?
Ahora mismo voy a empezar uno !!

Bromas aparte, hay que reconocer que la humanidad ha progresado gracias en parte a la tecnología. Independientemente del excesivo uso del que se pueda hacer, creo que es inevitable que quien no tenga "los pies en el suelo" se olvidará vivir como un ser humano.
La cuestión es, qué provecho van a sacar las Elites de todo esto. Y creo que aquí la mayoría sospechamos lo mismo.

Como decía el gran Clint , " Qué tramas, moreno ?"


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagina ponerte unas gafas de realidad virtual y comerte unos insectos que con las gafas parecen un chuletón o un triste arroz Blanco condimentado con salsa que parezca un arroz con bogavante. Eso lo vamos a ver y muchos lo querrán para evadirse de la cruda realidad



No harán falta tales gafas. La caja tonta en breve empezará a hacer su trabajo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagina ponerte unas gafas de realidad virtual y comerte unos insectos que con las gafas parecen un chuletón o un triste arroz Blanco condimentado con salsa que parezca un arroz con bogavante. Eso lo vamos a ver y muchos lo querrán para evadirse de la cruda realidad



Tampoco hará falta... Si se comen los "bichos" o lo que sea sin las "gafas", después se pondrá éstas y podrán "degustar" aquello que más le plazca. No nos engañemos, vivimos en una Sociedad donde existe mucha frustración y el Sistema hace tiempo que busca eliminar cualquier tipo de oposición, así que las "gafas" van a resultar sumamente útiles.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No harán falta tales gafas. La caja tonta en breve empezará a hacer su trabajo.



La "caja tonta" hace años que ha hecho su labor... Ahora, y muy pronto, vendrá una "vuelta de tuerca", nunca mejor dicho... Y ahí van a a estar las dichosas "gafas".

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (2 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tampoco hará falta... Si se comen los "bichos" o lo que sea sin las "gafas", después se pondrá éstas y podrán "degustar" aquello que más le plazca. No nos engañemos, vivimos en una Sociedad donde existe mucha frustración y el Sistema hace tiempo que busca eliminar cualquier tipo de oposición, así que las "gafas" van a resultar sumamente útiles.
> 
> Saludos.



Da bastante miedo porque yo en ésa cuestión de la realidad virtual sí que veo que va a enganchar a la gran mayoría de la población occidental.
Seguramente sería una evasión muy buena de la cruda realidad que se presente.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Es un win-win de manual...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Ago 2022)

Este TINA empieza a ser un poco frustrante 

No sé.. no veo todo entusiasmo en la gente de a pie, al menos no como lo he visto por parte de zuckerberg y de los inversores (la única otra persona que he oído hablar de esto ha sido Marc Vidal) lo que me hace pensar que seremos utilizados para generar un ecosistema en el que más adelante tendremos que pagar (un poco lo mismo que Facebook en este sentido, primero subías fotos de amigos y luego pagabas para que tu negocio tuviera visibilidad)

Una consideración que quiero hacer es que si, hay mucho flipao del insta o del tik tok o del reloj “inteligente” pero.. 

..quizás, haya mucha gente asqueada, no ya del meta verso, sino tan solo del “simple” mundo digital hipercontrolado actual. 

Serán tonterías para algunos y posiblemente yo poco paciente, pero entre otros ejemplos, el coñazo que me supone lo de reservar obligatoriamente a cada cosa que vas, sin poder organizarte el día sobre la marcha (y hacerte tú el trabajo que hacía antaño el billetero) o irte al súper (y hacer tú el trabajo de la cajera), o no poder ir a la puta piscina de verano en madrid porque de facto han hecho imposible disfrutar del servicio con la reserva (reserva llegada con el covid y ya para toda la vida); o que me hayan tangado el bono 10 en la misma piscina, religiosamente pagado en efectivo, ofreciéndome en su lugar monedero virtual (las dos veces que lo intenté me hicieron perder media hora y al final tiré el bono a la basura) 

Mirando para atrás veo ahora un mundo en el que la tecnología me es un poco molesta, y cada vez lo es más (justo ayer estaba boquiabierto con un viejo amigo al que ahora le ha dado por creer firmemente que la tierra es plana,
otro regalito de la tecnología)

Cada vez siento más el empuje a una vida de campo, quizás será la crisis de los 40, pero al salir al monte o a la playa vuelvo tranquilo, hacer lo-que-sea digital no es lo mismo


----------



## ELOS (3 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Este TINA empieza a ser un poco frustrante
> 
> No sé.. no veo todo entusiasmo en la gente de a pie, al menos no como lo he visto por parte de zuckerberg y de los inversores (la única otra persona que he oído hablar de esto ha sido Marc Vidal) lo que me hace pensar que seremos utilizados para generar un ecosistema en el que más adelante tendremos que pagar (un poco lo mismo que Facebook en este sentido, primero subías fotos de amigos y luego pagabas para que tu negocio tuviera visibilidad)
> 
> ...



Creo que la tecnología es útil en momentos puntuales pero sobretodo en temas referentes a comunicaciones y médicos, por ejemplo.
Pero lo que no podemos hacer es estar conectados a ella las 24h del día y que sea el epicentro de muestras vidas.

Lo que comentas sobre la llamada a la naturaleza que te empuja hacia ella, pues es algo innato.
Fuera de ese entorno es como sentirse como un pez fuera del agua.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2022)

Hola, frankie83: Un mundo "digitalizado" donde todo funciona cada vez peor... cuando debiera ser al contrario. Desde la "Pandemia" cualquier gestión que tenga que ver con la Administración pública se ha convertido en un gran problema y ya no te digo cuando ha llegado el verano.

Y en el sector sanitario todavía se ha agravado más. Ahí hay un gran descontrol y el rollo de los "héroes" se les ha subido a la cabeza a más de uno. Lo que olvidan fácilmente es que sus salarios se pagan con impuestos y caros respecto a la atención que ahora se está recibiendo de un sector venido a menos.

Es lógico, frankie83, que cuando estás en contacto con la Naturaleza te repele solo el hecho de pensar que tienes que desenvolverte dentro del mundanal ruido. Y esto se irá acrecentando cada vez más entre la gente más "sensata".

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (3 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagina ponerte unas gafas de realidad virtual y comerte unos insectos que con las gafas parecen un chuletón o un triste arroz Blanco condimentado con salsa que parezca un arroz con bogavante. Eso lo vamos a ver y muchos lo querrán para evadirse de la cruda realidad



"They Live"se llamaba la pelicula
Aunke aki es al reves,pues las gafas ocultan la verdad natural de las cosas en vez de mostrarlas


----------



## Hostigador (3 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Un mundo "digitalizado" donde todo funciona cada vez peor... cuando debiera ser al contrario. Desde la "Pandemia" cualquier gestión que tenga que ver con la Administración pública se ha convertido en un gran problema y ya no te digo cuando ha llegado el verano.
> 
> Y en el sector sanitario todavía se ha agravado más. Ahí hay un gran descontrol y el rollo de los "héroes" se les ha subido a la cabeza a más de uno. Lo que olvidan fácilmente es que sus salarios se pagan con impuestos y caros respecto a la atención que ahora se está recibiendo de un sector venido a menos.
> 
> ...



Las"peleas"con Admin. Publica española kiza ya estarian presentes en 1876(inicio de esa partitocracia llamada"restauracion borbonica")
Kiza en akellos tiempos no era tan complejo como ahora,pues la complejidad del ordenamiento juridico no era tan grande(existia el
codigo civil,pero no el penal,y la constitucion de entonces apenas llegaba a 10 articulos)


----------



## gorgas (3 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagina ponerte unas gafas de realidad virtual y comerte unos insectos que con las gafas parecen un chuletón o un triste arroz Blanco condimentado con salsa que parezca un arroz con bogavante. Eso lo vamos a ver y muchos lo querrán para evadirse de la cruda realidad



Ese escenario planteado de forma para consumo de masas le quedan 30 años como poco. Suponiendo que llegue.

Nadie va a hacer una mierda mientras puedan hackearte el chip de turno.

Sabéis que cualquier coche nuevo PACO puede abrirse con Android auto /Apple car? 

Sabeis cuantos lo permiten?

Sabeis lo que pasaria si fuera una funcionalidad disponible como lo es usar la llave física de metal?

Pues imaginaros con un chip enchufado en el cerebro.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Estamos dentro de una Crisis energética que acabará agravándose y mucho... Es tal la incompetencia de los dirigentes occidentales que es imposible tener un atisbo de optimismo.

Se sigue "pensando" en el revulsivo que podrían suponer las energías renovables, pero estos "indigentes mentales", es decir los que toman decisiones por nosotros, siguen mostrando su total carencia de "materia gris"...

Las energías renovables tienen varios problemas y graves, lo que incluye también sus limitaciones de generación de energía variable. Luego, sabemos también que su vida útil es más bien corta y su fabricación requiere de enormes cantidades de gas natural, petróleo, carbón, minerales y productos básicos. Bien, en la UE, casi todo esto es de origen ruso... así que ya veremos cómo arreglan este tema con el fuerte deterioro existente en las relaciones con Rusia.

Por ejemplo, la energía solar fotovoltaica requiere de enormes cantidades de Plata más allá de lo creíble, un proceso que también consume combustibles fósiles en cantidades enormes, incluida la fabricación del equipo minero requerido. Además, tan pronto como se agregan energías renovables en grandes cantidades a cualquier red eléctrica, los costos aumentan y no precisamente hacía abajo... ya que tienen que ser respaldadas por plantas térmicas de combustibles fósiles.

Dicho esto, no es difícil entender que cuantas más energías renovables, más gas natural se necesitará...

En fin, que uno no es contrario a las energías renovables, pero tampoco nos debemos dejar "idiotizar" por unos memos que no tienen pajolera idea de lo que están haciendo. Bueno, este invierno podremos empezar a "testar" su incompetencia en la Crisis energética. De momento, ya nos están adelantando que no saben qué harán...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Estamos dentro de una Crisis energética que acabará agravándose y mucho... Es tal la incompetencia de los dirigentes occidentales que es imposible tener un atisbo de optimismo.
> 
> ...



en las mismas palabras usadas para hablar del tema está la trampa

es que ni siquiera son “renovables”, lo que hay que renovar es el panel o el aerogenerador, cada.. no más de 30 años?

renovable o sostenible es un adjetivo pensado en su origen para algo que se pueda mantener indefinidamente, como un molino que genere energía con el agua de un río, por ejemplo; y aún así el molino habría que mantenerlo en el tiempo o se iría dañando

si el pueblo raso conociera como se dimensionan las Torres de aerogeneradores, por ejemplo, sabría que se calculan a 20 (!) años, y están a menudo dimensionadas por fatiga y no por eventos extremos

añado: la virola inferior de una torre de 114/154m de Siemens por ejemplo tiene un diámetro de casi cinco metros y un espesor de 5/6 centímetros; eso es, podeis haceros una idea del acero necesario POR METRO de torre


----------



## Hostigador (3 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> en las mismas palabras usadas para hablar del tema está la trampa
> 
> es que ni siquiera son “renovables”, lo que hay que renovar es el panel o el aerogenerador, cada.. no más de 30 años?
> 
> ...



Me acabas de recordar al libro"The Solar Fraud"


----------



## Kozak (3 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Este TINA empieza a ser un poco frustrante
> 
> No sé.. no veo todo entusiasmo en la gente de a pie, al menos no como lo he visto por parte de zuckerberg y de los inversores (la única otra persona que he oído hablar de esto ha sido Marc Vidal) lo que me hace pensar que seremos utilizados para generar un ecosistema en el que más adelante tendremos que pagar (un poco lo mismo que Facebook en este sentido, primero subías fotos de amigos y luego pagabas para que tu negocio tuviera visibilidad)
> 
> ...



Es lo que el tuitero Mencius Moldbugman llama "techno-crapitalism" y yo he traducido como "tecno-caguitalismo". Todo hiper-tecnificado, pero roto y cuyo resultado es que funciona peor que la "baja tecnología".

Las oficinas de Facebook en las que no se podían abrir las puertas cuando se cayó la tabla de IPs de la empresa, los baños públicos en los que los grifos funcionan por sensores de proximidad que o no se activan, o se activan cuando uno pasa por delante sin acercar las manos, lo que mencionas de las reservas, las cartas de los restaurantes en formato QR (y la mitad de las cosas de la carta o no quedan, o han subido de precio), las apps de bancos que funcionan según las fases de la luna...


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Es lo que el tuitero Mencius Moldbugman llama "techno-crapitalism" y yo he traducido como "tecno-caguitalismo". Todo hiper-tecnificado, pero roto y cuyo resultado es que funciona peor que la "baja tecnología".
> 
> Las oficinas de Facebook en las que no se podían abrir las puertas cuando se cayó la tabla de IPs de la empresa, los baños públicos en los que los grifos funcionan por sensores de proximidad que o no se activan, o se activan cuando uno pasa por delante sin acercar las manos, lo que mencionas de las reservas, las cartas de los restaurantes en formato QR (y la mitad de las cosas de la carta o no quedan, o han subido de precio), las apps de bancos que funcionan según las fases de la luna...



Al restaurante cada vez que voy pido enseguida la de papel

el hecho de que tenga móvil no significa que quiera usarlo a destajo


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2022)

Buenos y augustos días 








"No hay seguridad jurídica en Londres": Maduro advierte a los bancos centrales del mundo que no confíen sus reservas de oro al Banco de Inglaterra


El presidente venezolano denunció que su país es víctima de una operación de "secuestro y robo" por parte de la "piratería" del Reino Unido.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Buenos y augustos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por mucho que me joda darle la razon a Maburro, tiene un poco.

Occidente ya no ofrece seguridad jurídica al que se salga lo más mínimo de la línea ideológica progre, aunque sea hacia la izquierda (si es hacia otro lado directamente ni te deja tener el oro).


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2022)

Vivimos un esquema a lo Baldomera Larra, que se anticipó a Ponzi, y estamos en las últimas fases antes de que estalle, ahora es cuando se consuma el robo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

El robo por parte del Estado al ciudadano ya es algo que tiene una dilatada trayectoria. La de mala leche que pillo a la hora de pagar impuestos. Nunca había sido contrario a pagarlos, pero viendo cómo se están administrando es lógica mi desazón y la de muchísimos más. Ya no te digo en mi Comunidad...

Todo tiene pinta de que van a "esquilmarnos", no tengo claro cómo lo harán para hacerlo más "digerible", pero no cabe duda de que están en ello.

Y esta Inflación que estamos padeciendo es parte del "plan". No hay que ser muy inteligente para ver que ha sido provocada. Llevamos desde la "Pandemia" en que nuestro mundo está cambiando radicalmente y eso no es por "casualidad".

En fin, que cada cual intente proteger su Patrimonio como mejor pueda y sepa. Si no todo, al menos se podrá "salvar" algo, aunque sea de forma temporal o dicho de otro modo: comprar tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Ago 2022)

Es que lo de las energías renovables nos ha pillado de sopetón y con el pie cambiado... resulta que para evitar ser cautivos de fuentes de energía provenientes en su mayoría regímenes totalitarios e inestables (Argelia, Rusia, Venezuela, Oriente Medio, etc.) nos ponemos en manos de unas energías renovables para cuya fabricación necesitamos componentes que en su mayor parte controlan o fabrican un "potencial" enemigo (China...). Encima con los problemas comentados de variabilidad climática, mala escalabilidad (no es lo mismo generar electricidad para una urbanización que para fábricas gordas...) y rápida obsolescencia de las baterías...

La única esperanza que tengo es que prácticamente desde que empezó la década vivimos en una especie de "estado de guerra" permanente que está derivando en unas inversiones nunca vistas en investigación en ámbitos que antes estaban medio dormidos (nuevos materiales para baterías, nuevos diseños de generadores, nuevas investigaciones en otras fuentes renovables como la mareomotriz o geotérmica, etc.).

Veremos si con el tiempo se logra desarrollar alguna tecnología de generación renovable que no requiera caras y escasas materias primas controladas por unos pocos países y si no se va a tomar por culo todo antes de que suceda, porque a la velocidad que están ocurriendo los (malos) acontecimientos desde que empezó la década no las tengo yo todas conmigo.... es muy preocupante por ejemplo la insistencia casi histérica de la Unión Europea de acabar cuanto antes en un lapso de tiempo cada vez más corto con los vehículos privados a combustión y en general con la energía fósil con la excusa de la guerra de Ucrania (que cada vez estoy más convencido que está pactada para provocar escasez...), algo hay MUY gordo que no nos están contando y que a este paso nos toparemos de frente sin avisar y sin vaselina (peakoil? cambio climático aún peor de lo predicho? alguna catástrofe natural inminente? quién sabe...) porque hasta ahora iban planificándolo a décadas vista y de hecho hace muchos años que las petroleras han ido desinvirtiendo a la chita callando en nuevos yacimientos y prefieren moverse a electricidad/renovables....

En fin, como diría el anuncio "profético" como pocos:


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Es que lo de las energías renovables nos ha pillado de sopetón y con el pie cambiado... resulta que para evitar ser cautivos de fuentes de energía provenientes en su mayoría regímenes totalitarios e inestables (Argelia, Rusia, Venezuela, Oriente Medio, etc.) nos ponemos en manos de unas energías renovables para cuya fabricación necesitamos componentes que en su mayor parte controlan o fabrican un "potencial" enemigo (China...). Encima con los problemas comentados de variabilidad climática, mala escalabilidad (no es lo mismo generar electricidad para una urbanización que para fábricas gordas...) y rápida obsolescencia de las baterías...
> 
> La única esperanza que tengo es que prácticamente desde que empezó la década vivimos en una especie de "estado de guerra" permanente que está derivando en unas inversiones nunca vistas en investigación en ámbitos que antes estaban medio dormidos (nuevos materiales para baterías, nuevos diseños de generadores, nuevas investigaciones en otras fuentes renovables como la mareomotriz o geotérmica, etc.).
> 
> ...



El Peak Oil fue ya. Noviembre de 2018.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El robo por parte del Estado al ciudadano ya es algo que tiene una dilatada trayectoria. La de mala leche que pillo a la hora de pagar impuestos. Nunca había sido contrario a pagarlos, pero viendo cómo se están administrando es lógica mi desazón y la de muchísimos más. Ya no te digo en mi Comunidad...
> 
> Todo tiene pinta de que van a "esquilmar nos", no tengo claro cómo lo harán para hacerlo más "digerible", pero no cabe duda de que están en ello.
> 
> ...



Yo sí soy contrario a pagarlos, son un robo. Que sí, que hay que asfaltar hospitales y poner camas en las carreteras como dice el Sherpa, pero lo hago simplemente por no tener medios que oponer a la amenaza de porrazo, prisión y tiros. O sea porque soy un cagao y un blando.

No me vale la excusa de que si es por la nación y blao. La nación española, si existe que creo que hace tiempo que dejó de hacerlo, tiene muy poco que ver con el Estado que usurpa su nombre, y de hecho en demasiadas ocasiones son antitéticos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Coincido contigo en que nos están ocultando "algo" bastante "gordo" y que no está muy lejano en el tiempo... Es muy "raro" el pesimismo extremo que está emanando desde los principales Estados occidentales y que se sale de la "norma".

Aparte de los grandes problemas que estamos viviendo: Inflación, Crisis energética, cadena de suministros, etc., la tensión geopolítica no hace más que incrementarse. Parece que hay ganas de provocar una guerra más amplia que la ya existente en Ucrania. Y en ésta última parece que HAY INTERÉS en mantenerla. A estas alturas de la "película" ya debía haberse negociado un alto el fuego y emprendido negociaciones para intentar resolver en lo posible el asunto. Es lamentable cómo se está llevando la Política mundial.

En el tema energético hay muchas soluciones, pero hay muchos intereses por en medio (eléctricas, gasistas, etc.). Ahora está de "moda" la falta de agua, pero porqué no se ha emprendido un programa de desalinizadoras en España. No será por falta de agua en las costas... Y como esto, muchas más cosas. Por ejemplo, la energía nuclear sigue siendo imprescindible, tanto si gusta como si no.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, Kozak: Yo soy de la opinión de que se deben pagar los impuestos si se quieren mantener los servicios básicos en una Sociedad como la que tenemos. Lo que cuestiono es cómo se gastan por quienes los "administran". Por ejemplo, hay un Ministerio de Igualdad que hoy en día no tiene ningún sentido y uno no entiende el despilfarro que desde allí se hace y como ese ejemplo hay muchos otros, que todos ya conocemos.

Hay otros impuestos que sí son un robo. Y en la aplicación del IVA tenemos una amplia variedad de ejemplos. Es incomprensible que la Plata de Inversión tenga IVA. Ese es un impuesto que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es un robo totalmente legal y que solo cuestionamos los "metaleros". Claro que somos una exigua minoría.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kozak: Yo soy de la opinión de que se deben pagar los impuestos si se quieren mantener los servicios básicos en una Sociedad como la que tenemos. Lo que cuestiono es cómo se gastan y también de qué manera. Por ejemplo, hay un Ministerio de Igualdad que hoy en día no tiene ningún sentido y uno no entiende el despilfarro que se hace desde allí y como ese ejemplo hay muchos otros, que todos ya conocemos.
> 
> Hay otros impuestos que sí son un robo. Y en la aplicación del IVA tenemos una amplia variedad de ejemplos. Es incomprensible que la Plata de Inversión tenga IVA. Ese es un impuesto que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es un robo totalmente legal y que solo cuestionamos los "metaleros". Claro que somos una exigua minoría.
> 
> Saludos.



Aquí hay que partir de una base y es que si tan básicos son los servicios y tan esenciales, pues la gente los pagaría voluntariamente, no imponiendo (de ahí IMPUESTO) por la fuerza bajo amenaza. Mira los PGE y dime qué parte de la ingente cantidad de leuros va a esos "servicios básicos" y qué parte va a paguitas para mantener el tinglado estatal. Lo segundo gana por goleada.

Todo impuesto es un robo, otra cosa es que haya robos que duelen más y otros que menos. Lo demás, pues es hacerse trampas al solitario.

En otro momento podemos hablar del origen del Estado, que creo que de aquí viene nuestra discrepancia. Para mí son solamente la banda de ladrones y mafiosos que ganó la última _faida_ gorda.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Coincido contigo en que nos están ocultando "algo" bastante "gordo" y que no está muy lejano en el tiempo... Es muy "raro" el pesimismo extremo que está emanando desde los principales Estados occidentales y que se sale de la "norma".
> 
> Aparte de los grandes problemas que estamos viviendo: Inflación, Crisis energética, cadena de suministros, etc., la tensión geopolítica no hace más que incrementarse. Parece que hay ganas de provocar una guerra más amplia que la ya existente en Ucrania. Y en ésta última parece que HAY INTERÉS en mantenerla. A estas alturas de la "película" ya debía haberse negociado un alto el fuego y emprendido negociaciones para intentar resolver en lom posible el asunto. Es lamentable cómo se está llevando la Política mundial.
> 
> ...



me sorprende de ti la mención a las desaladoras

no se supone que es inviable por consumir
cantidades desorbitadas de energía?

me resulta que solo los países del golfo la utilizan

pido ammenda si me equivoco, en este tema hablo casi de oídas


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Mira, Kozak, yo este año en el IRPF he pagado una cifra de cinco números y aún así creo que hay que pagar impuestos. No sé si puedes hacerte la idea de los impuestos que llevo pagados a lo largo de mi vida. Lo único que discuto es "cómo" se gastan y por ahí es lógico que estuviéramos de acuerdo. De todas formas, este hilo se ha creado con la intención de que cada cual exprese sus ideas, opiniones, etc.

En los Estados el problema son, por regla general, los "gobernantes" y sus "cohortes", pero sobre todo la pléyade de chupópteros que hay alrededor de los mismos. Me estoy refiriendo a las grandes Corporaciones, Energéticas, Bancos, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, frankie83: Habrá un momento en que el tema será agua SÍ o agua NO... La respuesta es obvia, ¿No?

En este tema se ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años. Tampoco soy un "experto", aunque sobre esto he estado hablando hoy con una persona que sí entiende.

El proceso de desalinización por osmosis inversa resulta más eficiente desde el punto de vista energético.

La Energía eléctrica utilizada en la planta de desalinización por ósmosis inversa puede proceder de:

- Generación propia para autoconsumo de la energía producida (autogeneración).

- Consumo directo de la Red Eléctrica.

-Sistema mixto de consumo propio o de la Red Eléctrica, en función de la tarificación eléctrica.

Por dar un ejemplo, una planta de desalinización por ósmosis inversa con turbina de recuperación de energía, junto con una estación eléctrica de 850 kWh produce 5000 m3/día de agua dulce a partir de agua de mar.

En fin, ya digo que yo no entiendo mucho sobre este tema, pero la escasez de agua no es de ahora y en su momento, con una Energía infinitamente más barata, se pudo acometer en vez de tirar al "lodo" el dinero público. Y también se podrían hacer más pantanos que uno ya no se acuerda del último que se hizo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Eso es como en todo... en cuanto el interés estriba en el dinero a obtener. En el momento en que entraron los Fondos de Inversión en el agua todo cambió alrededor de la misma.

Y Muchas Gracias por los aportes. Luego con más tiempo me los miraré/oiré.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Estaba reflexionando sobre algunas de las cosas que hemos comentado en el hilo y uno no puede dejar de imaginar el posible "infierno" al que nos pueden llevar el próximo invierno y ya prefiero no pensar en el siguiente... Quizás, nosotros, los españoles, lo suframos menos o debiera ser así, aunque ya veremos adónde quieren llevar nuestros gobernantes la llamada "solidaridad europea".

Entre los muchos imponderables que se ha buscado la UE, uno de los más importantes, y contrario a la política seguida, es la implementación de la conversión del Gas Natural al Carbón contaminante. La "solución" de regreso al Carbón es muy sucia y en contra del Plan Verde de la UE, más otras promesas y regulaciones climáticas. Por otro lado, hoy resulta ultra caro.

Luego, hay que pararse a pensar que el regreso al Carbón también implica grandes riesgos logísticos y modificaciones importantes. ¿Estos "pollos" han tenido en cuenta los cronogramas ajustados en todos los lados, ofertas, licitadores, supervisión de contratos, certificación, puesta en servicio, etc., etc.? ¿Estamos preparados? Diría que ni los reguladores, ni los proveedores, ni los consultores, ni las empresas de ingeniería, ni los usuarios finales, ni los hogares ni la industria en general...

No cabe mayor despropósito, pero no cabe duda de que las sanciones se están volviendo contra Occidente y, especialmente, contra nuestros bolsillos. NO están haciendo nada por bajar o acotar a la Inflación, fuera de medidas de "último remedio" que no solucionan nada al chocar con los intereses de los oligopolios dominantes y que están muy por encima de los intereses de la nación.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Habrá un momento en que el tema será agua SÍ o agua NO... La respuesta es obvia, ¿No?
> 
> En este tema se ha mejorado mucho en los últimos años. Tampoco soy un "experto", aunque sobre esto he estado hablando hoy con una persona que sí entiende.
> 
> ...



podemos hablar de escasez de agua en un momento en el que se usa como nunca? Piscinas por doquier y cultivos intensivos en el desierto (Almería)?

sobre lo de la energía. Es una cuestión más filosófica, no creo que haya que hacer tanto cálculo

en el momento que no tenemos ni la energía para seguir como ahora, donde se supone vamos a encontrar la energía primero para construir las renovables, luego para electrificar el parco coches existentes y en último también para desalar el agua del mar??

Quizás sea “algo” catastrófico pero soy más de la opinión del forero antorob, que eso es simplemente inviable y más vale gastar menos desde ya y con más cuidado, a pesar de que muchos no quieran ni oír hablar de eso

en los primeros años dosmil hablar de decrecimiento era considerado como mínimo de rojo comunista come-niños (era el momento en el que estar contra la globalización era peor que ser ahora pro Putin, simplemente era impensable otra cosa, no veinte años les ha durado el espejismo)

segun algunos sigue habiendo petróleo y gas en cantidad y todo es falso, desde el cambio cromático hasta el agotamiento de recursos; la confianza en los gobiernos es nula tras el covid y cada uno cree lo que quiere

yo soy más de la opinión que no porque alguien diga que 2+2 es 5 toda la las matemáticas son para tirar. tenemos problemas graves pero ningún interés ni conciencia pública en resolverlos (por otra parte no podemos confiar en el mismo sistema de gobierno que ha contribuido a crear tales problemas)

me acuerdo que de pequeño a veces se iba la electricidad por unas horas, durante un temporal, y sacábamos las velas, eso hace ya décadas que no pasa pero como reaccionaría la población a 2/3 días de falta de electricidad? Con 4/5 días empezarían saqueos y disturbios?

nunca la sociedad ha sido tan desarrollada y al mismo tiempo tan frágil


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Estaba reflexionando sobre algunas de las cosas que hemos comentado en el hilo y uno no puede dejar de imaginar el posible "infierno" al que nos pueden llevar el próximo invierno y ya prefiero no pensar en el siguiente... Quizás, nosotros, los españoles, lo suframos menos o debiera ser así, aunque ya veremos adónde quieren llevar nuestros gobernantes la llamada "solidaridad europea".
> 
> ...



Las sanciones *siempre* fueron contra Europa.

Provocar una crisis tan chunga que se la puedan quedar de rebajas los EEUU, China, y el _sursum corda_.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, frankie83: En los hogares "normales" o con menores ingresos, hace ya bastante tiempo que se "racionaliza" el consumo del Agua, Gas, Electricidad, etc. El despilfarro está en otras capas sociales o bien en determinadas necesidades de nuestra civilización.

El "problema" del agua no es ahora en España y por extensión de Occidente. Es mucho más grave en Marruecos, Jordania, Bolivia... con menos piscinas y cultivos intensivos en desiertos.

También el Imperio Romano supo resolver, en la medida de sus posibilidades, la cuestión del agua, pero creo que la burocracia romana era muy superior a la actual.

Agua hay y mucha, pero no se sabe aprovechar cuando abunda. Todos sabemos o creo que deberíamos saber que llevamos años con graves inundaciones y esa es una agua que acaba en ninguna parte. Esa es una realidad incuestionable.

Con el forero antorob he debatido sobre estos temas durante muchos años, tanto aquí, en Burbuja, como en Rankia. Es alguien que goza de todos mis respetos y para mí es un referente en estas cuestiones. Además, es alguien que prácticamente clavó el timing con la Crisis energética. Diría que solo tenemos una discrepancia y que no es importante, porque tuviera razón él o yo, el resultante final es el mismo...

Otra cuestión que apuntas y que es real, es que toca decrecer esperando que nuevas tecnologías o nuevas fuentes de energía solucionen los problemas que estamos enfrentando y que se van a agravar de forma rápida, sino se remedian, algo más que complicado...

De todas formas, entiendo que es cada cual quien debe tomar conciencia de la situación actual y tomar las medidas que estime más adecuadas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Las sanciones *siempre* fueron contra Europa.
> 
> Provocar una crisis tan chunga que se la puedan quedar de rebajas los EEUU, China, y el _sursum corda_.



Solo los imbéciles se disparan al pie y sin embargo...

Que sea Alemania el principal valedor europeo de unas "medidas" que solo nos están perjudicando ya da motivos para "reflexionar" sobre la M..... de políticos que gobiernan en la UE.

Espero que esté invierno, en Alemania, el malestar de la ciudadanía se haga sentir y desearía lo mismo en nuestro país, pero ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Solo los imbéciles se disparan al pie y sin embargo...
> 
> Que sea Alemania el principal valedor europeo de unas "medidas" que solo nos están perjudicando ya da motivos para "reflexionar" sobre la M..... de políticos que gobiernan en la UE.
> 
> ...



Alemania no. El Estado títere que la administra.

Sobre esto no vamos a estar de acuerdo, porque usted concede aún a los Estados un punto de legitimidad de base que yo no. De ahí que usted pague "a gusto" cinco cifras de impuestos y a mí me sienten las cuatro que me sacan por el artículo catorce como tantas patadas en los mismos dídimos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

No he dicho que pague "a gusto"... los impuestos que dicen que me corresponden. Lo que no discuto es que sean necesarios, siempre y cuando sean bien administrados... y que no ocurre. Por lo tanto, estoy tan descontento como Vd., pero por motivos diferentes.

En cualquier caso, Kozak, tengo claro que no coincidimos en la "concepción" del Estado y que tampoco estoy diciendo que sea la más justa en la organización de una Sociedad, pero no es menos cierto que el hombre es un animal muy poco "fiable". Quizás, daría para un debate más profundo, pero no creo que nos moviéramos mucho en nuestras posiciones actuales. Entiendo que Vd. es una persona que tiene las cosas muy claras... y yo también. Equivocados o no...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No he dicho que pague "a gusto"... los impuestos que dicen que me corresponden. Lo que no discuto es que sean necesarios, siempre y cuando sean bien administrados... y que no ocurre. Por lo tanto, estoy tan descontento como Vd., pero por motivos diferentes.
> 
> En cualquier caso, Kozak, tengo claro que no coincidimos en la "concepción" del Estado y que tampoco estoy diciendo que sea lo más justa en la organización de una Sociedad, pero no es menos cierto que el hombre es un animal muy poco "fiable". Quizás, daría para un debate más profundo, pero no creo que nos moviéramos mucho en nuestras posiciones actuales. Entiendo que Vd. es una persona que tiene las cosas muy claras... y yo también. Equivocados o no...
> 
> Saludos.



Claro que el hombre es poco fiable. La cosa es que el Estado lo forman... hombres. No ángeles.

Yo no discuto que sean necesarios, es evidente que no, habiendo países que los tienen más bajos y funcionan igual o mejor. No se trata de que estén bien administrados, ese tren salió, con estos bueyes tenemos que arar y de un pueblo como el español lo mejor que se puede esperar es que cada cual se busque su propia ruina sin por ello arrastrar a los demás.

Saludos igualmente.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Claro que el hombre es poco fiable. La cosa es que el Estado lo forman... hombres. No ángeles.
> 
> Yo no discuto que sean necesarios, es evidente que no, habiendo países que los tienen más bajos y funcionan igual o mejor. No se trata de que estén bien administrados, ese tren salió, con estos bueyes tenemos que arar y de un pueblo como el español lo mejor que se puede esperar es que cada cual se busque su propia ruina sin por ello arrastrar a los demás.
> 
> Saludos igualmente.



Mire, Kozak, por "ideología" podría estar más cercano a Vd. de lo que quizás se pueda imaginar, pero el mundo que conozco ya estaba formado cuando nací, lo que no quiere decir que me guste, ni muchísimo menos, pero no he tenido más remedio que "adaptarme", al igual que habrá hecho Vd., obviamente a su manera o donde haya podido llegar. Créame si le digo que yo he hecho lo mismo.

Los hombres están más próximos a los "demonios" que a los "ángeles", por lo tanto es lógico que exista una forma de organización y que hoy está estructurada en torno a los Estados, pero a lo largo de la Historia humana no ha habido grandes diferencias en cuanto a esa llamemos "concepción".

En un mundo donde la gente fuera próxima a los "ángeles" serían innecesarios los Estados, los impuestos, etc. y por ahí ya le descubro cuál es mi verdadera "ideología" o forma de pensar. Sé que es contradictorio, pero es lo que hay...

Luego, piense también que este hilo no es muy favorable a los Estados, al menos tal y como están "funcionando".

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mire, Kozak, por "ideología" podría estar más cercano a Vd. de lo que quizás se pueda imaginar, pero el mundo que conozco ya estaba formado cuando nací, lo que no quiere decir que me guste, ni muchísimo menos, pero no he tenido más remedio que "adaptarme", al igual que habrá hecho Vd., obviamente a su manera o donde haya podido llegar. Créame si le digo que yo he hecho lo mismo.
> 
> Los hombres están más próximos a los "demonios" que a los "ángeles", por lo tanto es lógico que exista una forma de organización y que hoy está estructurada en torno a los Estados, pero a lo largo de la Historia humana no ha habido grandes diferencias en cuanto a esa llamemos "concepción".
> 
> ...



No, si yo sé que estamos más cerca que lejos. Lo que pasa es que estoy en un esfuerzo consciente por transigir muy poco, y menos con quien es simplemente malo. No va por usted, sino por la funcivagada, el BOEX, los parásitos paguiteros varios y la caterva de tiranuelos de Todo a 20 duros que nos toca sufrir.


----------



## Hostigador (4 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> podemos hablar de escasez de agua en un momento en el que se usa como nunca? Piscinas por doquier y cultivos intensivos en el desierto (Almería)?
> 
> sobre lo de la energía. Es una cuestión más filosófica, no creo que haya que hacer tanto cálculo
> 
> ...



claramente ese"desarrollo"planificado es un castillo de naipes


----------



## Hostigador (4 Ago 2022)

A mi el Estado me disgusta mucho mas de lo ke me gusta
Aunke mas me disgustan las infraestructuras interbancaria,financiera...Todo un"laberinto"en el cual hay muchos"minotauros"a veces
por donde menos te lo esperas...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> A mi el Estado me disgusta mucho mas de lo ke me gusta
> Aunke mas me disgustan las infraestructuras interbancaria,financiera...Todo un"laberinto"en el cual hay muchos"minotauros"a veces
> por donde menos te lo esperas...



Ese"mundillo" es de lo más guarro que existe y donde más trampas al solitario se hacen... Obviamente, me refiero a los sectores bancario, financiero, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ese"mundillo" es de lo más guarro que existe y donde más trampas al solitario se hacen... Obviamente, me refiero a los sectores bancario, financiero, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



En todos los años de educación obligatoria y de Universidad no se dedica ni un segundo a explicar cómo se hace el dinero. Por algo es.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Tampoco se enseñan desde la adolescencia los fundamentos de la Economía más básica: la doméstica.

Y tampoco la concepción de lo que debiera ser considerado como dinero y cuál no. Pero claro cómo van a tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado.

Sin embargo, en mi entorno, empiezo a oír a personas que hablan de buscar protección en el Oro y la Plata... Debe ser el "instinto", porque no estoy acostumbrado a oírlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tampoco se enseñan desde la adolescencia los fundamentos de la Economía más básica: la doméstica.
> 
> Y tampoco la concepción de lo que debiera ser considerado como dinero y cuál no. Pero claro cómo van a tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado.
> 
> ...



En tiempos de crisis es cuando caen las caretas y los papelitos con firma de gentuza como Draghi vuelve a su valor intrínseco: el de limpiarse el trasero.


----------



## ELOS (4 Ago 2022)

Coincido contigo en que lo normal a estas alturas sería ya poner un remedio y pacto de no agresiones mutuas. Y hacer números las partes que como siempre se enriquecen acosta de los mismos.
Pero no, esto parece no tener fin e incluso se predispone a aumentar más la tensión.

Creo que cada vez es más evidente que el tema del Reseteo es más real que nunca. Y para comenzar algo, antes debe de desaparecer lo anterior.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Ten claro que el propósito del Gran Reset es dejarnos más secos que una "mojama"... Eso a nivel financiero y luego ya vendrían más "represiones" centradas en las libertades fundamentales de las personas.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Un mundo "digitalizado" donde todo funciona cada vez peor... cuando debiera ser al contrario. Desde la "Pandemia" cualquier gestión que tenga que ver con la Administración pública se ha convertido en un gran problema y ya no te digo cuando ha llegado el verano.
> 
> Y en el sector sanitario todavía se ha agravado más. Ahí hay un gran descontrol y el rollo de los "héroes" se les ha subido a la cabeza a más de uno. Lo que olvidan fácilmente es que sus salarios se pagan con impuestos y caros respecto a la atención que ahora se está recibiendo de un sector venido a menos.
> 
> ...



Desde la puta plandemia todo digital.
Si llamas al ambulatorio no te cogen el teléfono. Tienes que sacarte el catsalut (en Cataluña) y entrar en el sistema y mandar un mail. Sólo entonces una administrativa te llamará. Para ir a cualquier oficina de la administración primero tienes que pedir cita previa. Y como en todo, por teléfono prácticamente imposible. Todo por alguna plataforma de internet. También te piden identificación digital para casi todo. A mi todo esto me parece una verdadera mierda, pero como nadie se queja pues cada vex va a más. Empeó a full con la pandemia pero luego se ha "quedado" , evidentemente los funcis que ahora todos teletrabajan tan contentos. Y la gente de a pie que no se entera, pues a irse a un ciber a que algún paki le consiga cita por un precio raxonable, es lo que hay. Pero vamos, asco infinito.
Yo es que soy lo suficientemente mayor como para recordar como antes había gente que cobraba en metálico "la semanada" por su trabajo, y como venía "el de los muertos" a cobrar el recibo. Fue poner las "cajas de ahorrros", que había tropecientas mil bien cerquita de los hogares, te daban "regalitos", no cobraban un duro , al revés , daban hasta intereses por tener el dinero en la cuenta corriente, así que todo el mundo a cobrar el sueldo por el banco. Cuando ya tuvieron a todos los pececillos dentro de la red de forma que no hay manera de tener trabajo, suministros , ni nada sin cuenta bancaria , se acabó el cobrar y los regalos y empexó el pagar....
Con la mierda smartphone han hecho lo mismito. Primero se ponen de moda los móbiles para "pedir auxilio si te pasa algo". Luego empiexan a meterle aplicaciones "imprescindibles" , como el google maps, que la gente ya no sabe ni mirar un mapa, etc. Después se inventan los códigos qr, y los códigos de verificación segura. Ahora si te quieres apuntar a unas oposiciones sino tienes móbil te tienes que comprar uno "obligatoriamente" porque si no no hay manera de apuntarse. Con la plandemia, todos los mongos con el pase covid en el móbil, y hasta una aplicación sacaron para controlar el "contagio". 
AYY, dio mio... que hoy sin conexión a internet y sin móbil ya casi no puedes hacer casi nada. Y espérate, que lo que ahora quieren es que desaparexca el dinero en metálico. Porque estos asquerosos psicópatas nunca tienen suficiente.


----------



## DDT (4 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: En los hogares "normales" o con menores ingresos, hace ya bastante tiempo que se "racionaliza" el consumo del Agua, Gas, Electricidad, etc. El despilfarro está en otras capas sociales o bien en determinadas necesidades de nuestra civilización.
> 
> El "problema" del agua no es ahora en España y por extensión de Occidente. Es mucho más grave en Marruecos, Jordania, Bolivia... con menos piscinas y cultivos intensivos en desiertos.
> 
> ...











El antifranquismo por encima del bien común: ahora la izquierda pretende derribar embalses







www.outono.net




Parece que lo que persiguen los que mandan es un planeta muy ecológico, y ecológico lleva implícito despoblado. Lo mires por donde lo mires, resulta que todos los caminos te llevan a Roma.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Ago 2022)

[...


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Coincido contigo en que *nos están ocultando "algo" bastante "gordo" y que no está muy lejano en el tiempo... Es muy "raro" el pesimismo extremo que está emanando desde los principales Estados occidentales y que se sale de la "norma".*
> 
> Aparte de los grandes problemas que estamos viviendo: Inflación, Crisis energética, cadena de suministros, etc., la tensión geopolítica no hace más que incrementarse. Parece que hay ganas de provocar una guerra más amplia que la ya existente en Ucrania. Y en ésta última parece que HAY INTERÉS en mantenerla. A estas alturas de la "película" ya debía haberse negociado un alto el fuego y emprendido negociaciones para intentar resolver en lo posible el asunto. Es lamentable cómo se está llevando la Política mundial.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que me estoy temiendo, porque se están acelerando los desastres, las guerras y las tensiones a gran velocidad, como si estuvieran viendo que lo que los multimillonarios llaman EL EVENTO que mandaría todo al guano fuera tan gordo que hiciera falta una excusa cada vez mayor para taparlo y poder implementar las políticas draconianas por culpa de las cuales la población trague con sacrificios cada vez más salvajes para sobrellevarlo.... el tiempo lo dirá, pero yo desde luego soy cada vez soy más pesimista, es que es increíble todo lo que está pasando desde enero de 2020 en una sucesión cada vez más rápida y más grave, ya sólo faltaban los useños azuzando el avispero de Taiwan después de liarla en Ucrania....en la principal fábrica de microchips del mundo encima ahora que la cosa se estaba medio recuperando con el catacrok de las "cristos".... en fin...


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Alemania no. El Estado títere que la administra.
> 
> Sobre esto no vamos a estar de acuerdo, porque usted concede aún a los Estados un punto de legitimidad de base que yo no. De ahí que usted pague "a gusto" cinco cifras de impuestos y a mí me sienten las cuatro que me sacan por el artículo catorce como tantas patadas en los mismos dídimos.



Dígame un buen gobernante desde Pericles (y porque lo conocemos por lo que nos cuentan)


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tampoco se enseñan desde la adolescencia los fundamentos de la Economía más básica: la doméstica.
> 
> Y tampoco la concepción de lo que debiera ser considerado como dinero y cuál no. Pero claro cómo van a tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado.
> 
> ...



Prueben a regalar alguna onza de plata cuando quieran hacer un detalle verán las manos y la cara de quien la recibe, me hace recordar mi sensación con mis primeras onzas en comparación con el sucedáneo que utilizamos a diario. De camino vamos evangelizando, sembrando la semilla, alguno despierta


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

Hace ya bastantes años que regalo Onzas de Plata, pero siempre con detalles en la moneda que sé son del agrado de la persona. Para ello utilizo el Premium.

Y de siempre he regalado también Oro en el formato de Joyería. Suele ser más apreciado que las Onzas de Plata. También más caro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Dígame un buen gobernante desde Pericles (y porque lo conocemos por lo que nos cuentan)



No hace falta retroceder tanto en el tiempo. Haber han habido buenos gobernantes, aunque hayan sido más bien escasos. A bote pronto, ahora se me ocurre José Mujica, el exPresidente de Uruguay.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Me temo que uno de los próximos conflictos bélicos va a tener lugar en Taiwán. Los dirigentes chinos, especialmente el Presidente Xi Jinping, llevan tiempo diciendo que van a recuperar la isla por las buenas o por... las "malas", que a buen entendedor...

Si no lo han hecho hasta ahora es porque saben que el conflicto podría extenderse...

Una guerra en Taiwán sería muy diferente a la de Ucrania. Taiwán es una isla, muy grande, pero una isla, por lo que el desenlace solo podría ser uno: su conquista.

China lo tiene más fácil que Rusia con Ucrania, total Taiwán está muy próxima al continente chino y tanto el aire como el mar estarían controlados de facto por los militares chinos.

Evidentemente, el "maremoto" que ello ocasionaría se sentiría y de qué manera en todo el planeta.

Entonces, podemos descartar esa posibilidad? pues creo que no. Es más, como bien apuntas, hay ganas de crear guerras y ya no "periféricas", que es como se "medían" hasta ahora las grandes potencias.

Diría que ya estamos en tiempos de los "4 Jinetes"... Y Ojalá me equivoque.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Desde la puta plandemia todo digital.
> Si llamas al ambulatorio no te cogen el teléfono. Tienes que sacarte el catsalut (en Cataluña) y entrar en el sistema y mandar un mail. Sólo entonces una administrativa te llamará. Para ir a cualquier oficina de la administración primero tienes que pedir cita previa. Y como en todo, por teléfono prácticamente imposible. Todo por alguna plataforma de internet. También te piden identificación digital para casi todo. A mi todo esto me parece una verdadera mierda, pero como nadie se queja pues cada vex va a más. Empeó a full con la pandemia pero luego se ha "quedado" , evidentemente los funcis que ahora todos teletrabajan tan contentos. Y la gente de a pie que no se entera, pues a irse a un ciber a que algún paki le consiga cita por un precio raxonable, es lo que hay. Pero vamos, asco infinito.
> Yo es que soy lo suficientemente mayor como para recordar como antes había gente que cobraba en metálico "la semanada" por su trabajo, y como venía "el de los muertos" a cobrar el recibo. Fue poner las "cajas de ahorrros", que había tropecientas mil bien cerquita de los hogares, te daban "regalitos", no cobraban un duro , al revés , daban hasta intereses por tener el dinero en la cuenta corriente, así que todo el mundo a cobrar el sueldo por el banco. Cuando ya tuvieron a todos los pececillos dentro de la red de forma que no hay manera de tener trabajo, suministros , ni nada sin cuenta bancaria , se acabó el cobrar y los regalos y empexó el pagar....
> Con la mierda smartphone han hecho lo mismito. Primero se ponen de moda los móbiles para "pedir auxilio si te pasa algo". Luego empiexan a meterle aplicaciones "imprescindibles" , como el google maps, que la gente ya no sabe ni mirar un mapa, etc. Después se inventan los códigos qr, y los códigos de verificación segura. Ahora si te quieres apuntar a unas oposiciones sino tienes móbil te tienes que comprar uno "obligatoriamente" porque si no no hay manera de apuntarse. Con la plandemia, todos los mongos con el pase covid en el móbil, y hasta una aplicación sacaron para controlar el "contagio".
> AYY, dio mio... que hoy sin conexión a internet y sin móbil ya casi no puedes hacer casi nada. Y espérate, que lo que ahora quieren es que desaparexca el dinero en metálico. Porque estos asquerosos psicópatas nunca tienen suficiente.



Otro fresco de extraordinaria nitidez, gracias 

Y encima ahora todos nuestros gobiernos pidiendo millones prestados como locos en concepto de “digitalización” 

diohhhh mío !!!


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Esta mañana escribí un post sobre Taiwán y la Crisis que ha provocado la visita de Pelosi. Pues, la verdad que no ha podido ser más oportuno en el tiempo...

Hoy, China ha disparado varios misiles balísticos DF-15B en los mares de alrededor de Taiwán como parte de los ejercicios militares a gran escala anunciados en respuesta a la visita de la Presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los EE.Uuu., Nancy Pelosi. Una visita que no ha podido ser más inoportuna e innecesaria.

Mucho Ojo! porque las zonas elegidas para estos ejercicios no tienen precedentes en su proximidad a Taiwán, acercándose mucho más que en la anterior Crisis del Estrecho de Taiwán en 1995-1996 y aumentando drásticamente las tensiones en la región. El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán denunció los ejercicios como equivalentes a un bloqueo militar de la isla

Unir a Taiwán con el continente ha sido el objetivo del Partido Comunista Chino desde que ganó la guerra civil de 1946-49 en el continente contra el líder nacionalista Chiang Kai-shek, quién huyó a través del estrecho con sus partidarios para instalar el Gobierno de la República de China sobre Taiwán.

En el 2021, el Presidente chino, Xi Jinping, reiteró que: "Resolver la cuestión de Taiwán y lograr la reunificación completa de China es una misión histórica y un compromiso inquebrantable del Partido Comunista de China".

Desde la perspectiva de Beijing, el apoyo de los Estados Unidos a Taiwán sigue siendo un obstáculo importante, si no el principal, para lograr la reunificación. Tras el estallido de la Guerra de Corea, los Estados Unidos puso fin a cualquier plan de invasión de China al desplegar la séptima flota en el Estrecho de Taiwán. Más tarde, en el 1954, firmó un tratado de defensa con Taiwán.

Los Estados Unidos, finalmente, rescindió ese tratado después de establecer relaciones diplomáticas con Beijing en 1979. Pero el Congreso de los EE.UU. respondió aprobando la Ley de Relaciones con Taiwán, que ordenaba a los Estados Unidos proporcionar armas defensivas a Taiwán y "mantener la capacidad de los Estados Unidos" para defender básicamente a Taiwán.

Aunque los EE.UU. también retiró el reconocimiento diplomático de Taiwán, Beijing se ha mantenido muy sensible a cualquier acción que sugiera que Washington está tratando de inyectar alguna "oficialidad" en la relación, ya que cree que esto constituiría una erosión en los compromisos de los Estados Unidos con China sobre el futuro de Taiwán.

Para Bejing, no se trata solo de la visita de Pelosi... aunque ha sido la primera en décadas de un político estadounidense de tan alto rango

Primero, Beijing percibe una tendencia alarmante en las relaciones de Washington con Taiwán. Ha habido un ritmo importante de aprobaciones de venta de armas, una serie de declaraciones del Presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, sobre la defensa de Taiwán, algo que antes quedaba ambiguo... y una variedad de funcionarios y políticos estadounidenses que visitaron la isla, entre otras cosas.

El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos, ha declarado repetidamente que su postura básica no ha cambiado, pero para Beijing, todo esto sugiere que, en palabras del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, Washington está buscando subrepticiamente "vaciar" su política. La visita de Pelosi ahora parece ser el punto en que Beijing ve la necesidad de enviar una señal poderosa para revertir esta tendencia.

En segundo lugar, Beijing ha puesto en juego su reputación al advertir explícitamente contra el viaje. Desde la cancillería, un dirigente ya amenazó con que el Ejército de Liberación "no se quedará con los brazos cruzados". Y Xi advirtió a Biden que "aquellos que juegan con fuego eventualmente se quemarán". La reputación y el prestigio de Beijing se han visto amenazados, y esto aumenta aún más lo que está en juego.

Por último, pero no menos importante, en unos meses China inaugurará su 20° Congreso del Partido. Los congresos de allí son un evento político importante que ocurre solo cada cinco años y que marcan el comienzo de cambios importantes en puestos políticos y personal clave. Este próximo congreso del partido será particularmente significativo, ya que según muchos informes, es probable que Xi rompa con el precedente y busque un tercer mandato como líder del Partido Comunista de China.

Incluso si la posición de Xi está asegurada, esto todavía implicará muchas maniobras políticas y posibles luchas internas. Por lo tanto, Xi no querrá exponerse a otros temas, especialmente a uno tan sensible y central como Taiwán. El curso de acción seguro a nivel nacional es adoptar una línea dura con Taiwán.

En mi opinión, se abren dos posibles escenarios...

El escenario optimista es que una vez que Beijing sienta que ha transmitido suficientemente su mensaje y haya pasado el 20° Congreso del Partido, las cosas se calmaran. Pero es factible que veamos un nuevo status quo de incursiones militares o paramilitares chinas regularizadas a través de la línea media del Estrecho de Taiwán.

Y el escenario pesimista es que Beijing tomará medidas que Washington considera demasiado incendiarias para dejarlas sin oposición, lo que provocaría una escalada mutua. La última vez (1995-1996), los Estados Unidos enviaron dos portaaviones. Si esta vez cada lado se ve obligado a reaccionar ante las provocaciones percibidas del otro, las cosas pueden entrar en una espiral muy peligrosa...

En fin, como decía está mañana, parecen existir unas enormes ganas de liarla bien fuerte en el planeta y eso que las cosas no están, precisamente, para tirar "cohetes".

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (5 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Esta mañana escribí un post sobre Taiwán y la Crisis que ha provocado la visita de Pelosi. Pues, la verdad que no ha podido ser más oportuno en el tiempo...
> 
> ...



China hacia el este,Rusia hacia el oeste...Corrijo:Estados Unidos tambien hacia el este...El caso es gobernar en caos,pues son
ellos kienes siempre fueron dueños de todos los bandos...
Los ke hacen el papel de enemigos entre si,pa joder al usuario medio,lo de siempre


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Ago 2022)

Esto ha sido un déjà vu de 1995:

China Demands U.S. Cancel Visit by Taiwan's President (Published 1995)

Y yo me pregunto, y ahora ¿para qué tocar las narices a los chinos? Y no se me ocurre nada bueno, Biden y los demócratas lo tienen que ver cada vez más jodido:
1) La popularidad de Biden en barrena y con las elecciones de medio término a la vuelta de la esquina:



2) Estado de la economía en un estado cada vez más precario (aquí creo que no hace falta poner ningún gráfico o indicador).

3) La gente cada vez más descontenta, inflación en máximos desde hace 4 décadas, confianza del consumidor en mínimos, ...

Y en este entorno, ¿qué puede hacer Biden para darle la vuelta a la tortilla? Las palabras "guerra mundial" no las había tenido nunca tan cerca en mis pensamientos.


----------



## ELOS (5 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo muy claro que detrás del interés Usano de sacar tajada vendiendo gas mucho más caro a Europa y vigilar de cerca a países ricos en tierras raras como Ucrania, se esconde la lucha agónica de defender el dólar de su inevitable caída del Imperio creado.
Casualmente las hostilidades están siendo hacia los dos países que están liderando la alternativa.


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo contamos 3 años atrás y parecería surrealista pero estamos tragando con todo con total naturalidad, tan sólo una pequeña irritación y quejas aisladas: confinamientos, cuasi obligatoriedad de ultrajar nuestros cuerpos, nuevas formas de discriminación, control hasta límites insospechados de nuestra economía personal (sospecho que irán a más). En breve confiscaciones por el bien común. Cuasi prohibición de vehículos a motor (y quien lo tenga estará mal visto) Nos dirán hasta como podemos vestir. ..



Oiga, no me sea conspiranoico ...q lo dice la ONU.
Algo les debe escocer a estos cabrones de un organismo que nunca he entendido


----------



## dalmore_12y (5 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kozak: Yo soy de la opinión de que se deben pagar los impuestos si se quieren mantener los servicios básicos en una Sociedad como la que tenemos. Lo que cuestiono es cómo se gastan por quienes los "administran". Por ejemplo, hay un Ministerio de Igualdad que hoy en día no tiene ningún sentido y uno no entiende el despilfarro que desde allí se hace y como ese ejemplo hay muchos otros, que todos ya conocemos.
> 
> Hay otros impuestos que sí son un robo. Y en la aplicación del IVA tenemos una amplia variedad de ejemplos. Es incomprensible que la Plata de Inversión tenga IVA. Ese es un impuesto que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es un robo totalmente legal y que solo cuestionamos los "metaleros". Claro que somos una exigua minoría.
> 
> Saludos.



Y más robos: sucesiones, donaciones, etc etc


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> China hacia el este,Rusia hacia el oeste...Corrijo:Estados Unidos tambien hacia el este...El caso es gobernar en caos,pues son
> ellos kienes siempre fueron dueños de todos los bandos...
> Los ke hacen el papel de enemigos entre si,pa joder al usuario medio,lo de siempre



Me pregunto si un par de portaaviones son suficientes para mantener el dominio del mar frente a china, que debe tener en tierra firme.. cientos? Miles? De aviones


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo tengo muy claro que detrás del interés Usano de sacar tajada vendiendo gas mucho más caro a Europa y vigilar de cerca a países ricos en tierras raras como Ucrania, se esconde la lucha agónica de defender el dólar de su inevitable caída del Imperio creado.
> Casualmente las hostilidades están siendo hacia los dos países que están liderando la alternativa.



Esta corriente de pensamiento bien representada en el foro por Spielzeug y muchos otros es una de las más sensatas ya que explica a la vez la pandemia el cambio cromático y las guerras actuales 

personalmente la encuentro bien fundamentada y además afín a lo predecidlo allá por el año 2000; ya en aquel entonces se decía que para 2030 aprox china y usa llegarían a la paridad en términos de pib y casi que también de poderio militar

puede ser 2030 o 2040 pero todo sigue encaminado hacia esa disputa a nivel mundial


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me pregunto si un par de portaaviones son suficientes para mantener el dominio del mar frente a china, que debe tener en tierra firme.. cientos? Miles? De aviones



Creo que fue el año pasado cuando escribí en Rankia un artículo donde describía cómo China se estaba preparando para un enfrentamiento bélico con los EE.UU.

En el mismo indicaba cómo China había fabricado una maqueta a tamaño natural de un portaaviones estadounidense y que era atacado por pilotos chinos dentro de unos ejercicios que están bastante claros... Todo ello se desarrolló en un desierto chino, lo que no impidió que fuera captado y fotografiado (vi las fotos).

frankie83, dos portaaviones estadounidenses conforman dos grupos de batalla navales de una indudable potencia. Has de tener en cuenta todos los navíos que acompañan a un portaaviones y en los estadounidenses son muchos.

De todas formas, lo de los dos portaaviones estadounidenses fue en la Crisis de 1995-1996 y entonces las fuerzas militares de ambos países no eran para nada comparables. Entiendo que ahora, en estos tiempos, los EE.UU. emplearían más medios y contarían con la ayuda de sus aliados, especialmente los anglosajones, y los asiáticos. China no es precisamente muy "popular" en la región y tiene allí conflictos con muchos países.

En cualquier caso, no tengo dudas de que China se haría con Taiwán, aunque con unos costos muy elevados en material y personal. Tampoco se pueden descartar ataques al continente chino...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Esto ha sido un déjà vu de 1995:
> 
> China Demands U.S. Cancel Visit by Taiwan's President (Published 1995)
> 
> ...



Hola, Tío Pepe: El cambio en la Casa Blanca ha sido para peor, de eso no hay duda...

Biden, representa fielmente a unos demócratas con piel de "cordero"... Desde que ha llegado al Poder no ha parado de realizar continúas provocaciones, regulaciones contra natura y está llevando a su país y al mundo a un auténtico callejón sin salida. 

Las alusiones a una Guerra Mundial no han tenido tanto protagonismo como en los últimos meses. Y eso se está usando de forma muy frívola porque se parecen desconocer las funestas consecuencias que llevaría asociada.

Lamentablemente, es algo que empiezo a considerar como algo factible de que acabe sucediendo.

En fin... Esperemos que todo vaya mejorando porque sino lo llevamos claro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una información con las correspondientes fotos sobre lo que comenté ayer...









China Builds Missile Targets Shaped Like U.S. Aircraft Carrier, Destroyers in Remote Desert - USNI News


The Chinese military has built targets in the shape of an American aircraft carrier and other U.S. warships in the Taklamakan desert as part of a new target range complex, according to photos provided to USNI News by satellite imagery company Maxar. The full-scale outline of a U.S. carrier and...




news.usni.org





Según informó en su momento el Pentágono, el objetivo principal del PLARF será mantener a los portaaviones estadounidenses en riesgo de misiles balísticos antibuque en todo el Pacífico occidental.

Saludos.


----------



## coleccionador (6 Ago 2022)

Yo solo veo un beneficiado en estos conflictos

Europa Vs Rusia 
China Vs taiwan y raro que no metan a Japon/Korea sel sur


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

El gran beneficiado es el que no para de mal meter: los EE.UU.

Diríase que el "pavo" de la Casa Blanca está loco porque estalle un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El gran beneficiado es el que no para de mal meter: los EE.UU.
> 
> Diríase que el "pavo" de la Casa Blanca está loco porque estalle un conflicto bélico de gran envergadura.
> 
> Saludos.



Simplifiquémoslo todo y reduzcámoslo a una guerra no sobre el terreno si no sobre los mercados, y sobre todo sobre las divisas.

¿Quién creéis que ganaría con todo esto?

Por un lado tenemos la cuna del capitalismo y principal ente financiero global con su divisa reina.

Por otro lado, tenemos a la economía productora y con la mayor mano de obra "barata" del planeta.

¿De que nos sirve tener dinero en el bolsillo si no hay nada que comprar o nadie que lo produzca?... ¿de que nos sirve producir si los principales compradores no pueden comprar nuestros productos?

Este pulso lleva tiempo sobre la palestra, lo vimos con la paralización de los mercados chinos como excusa por el covid durante meses (era un pulso a USA), y lo vimos con USA paralizando el trafico marítimo de materias primas recientemente.

Ahora se sacan de la manga una nueva medida de presión (Taiwán) destinada a volver a paralizar el comercio internacional.

China busca equiparar su moneda con el dólar en los mercados internacionales, algo que para USA es impensable, pues sabría de antemano que es el fin de su hegemonía como productora y abastecedora de capital "gratuito" para su economía.

En medio se encuentran el resto de economías occidentales, y entre dos aguas Rusia que tira balones fuera.

Pase lo que pase, os garantizo que el ciudadano europeo lo pagará de su bolsillo con peor calidad de vida, derivada de una perdida de poder adquisitivo por depreciación del euro frente el yuan y al dólar a medio plazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, paketazo: La "Guerra híbrida" actual tiene su componente económica como no podría ser de otra manera.

Esto no es nuevo, ya llevamos años así y que empezó mucho antes de la "Pandemia"... Ésta sirvió para agudizar mucho más lo que ya era evidente: una guerra no declarada entre los Estados Unidos y China.

Como bien dices, China lleva tiempo buscando "destronar" al USD. Hasta hace poco, China lo tenía francamente mal, pero este año parece que han cambiado las tornas y los Estados Unidos se lo han puesto a "huevo"...

Ahora, tanto China como Rusia, los BRICS y otros países, están buscando sustituir al USD por una nueva moneda, y con bastantes posibilidades de tener éxito. Tienen a su favor que controlan una parte muy importante de la población mundial, mucho más que Occidente...

En cualquier caso, sigo pensando que los Estados Unidos están buscando una guerra de gran "calibre", aunque fuera de corta duración... y eso es algo que no se puede descartar. Ayer mismo, veía unas declaraciones de Guterres, el Secretario General de la ONU, donde hablaba de una posible Guerra Mundial si la tensión geopolítica no dejaba de avanzar.

Y Europa va a pagar sus propios errores y los de los demás... Se ha embarcado en unas sanciones que solo nos están perjudicando, además de vender la "moto"....

Veamos un ejemplo: Las importaciones de diésel ruso en Europa aumentaron en Julio a un nivel inusualmente alto de 680.000 bpd ( barriles por día), lo que representa un aumento interanual del 22%, superando las entregas de otros países en aproximadamente 200.000 bpd, según un informe de la empresa de análisis energético Vortexa, que recuerda que la UE anunció recientemente su intención de abandonar el combustible ruso.

El economista principal de la compañía, David Wech, considera que "es poco probable que los europeos puedan cumplir completamente con la prohibición anunciada de importación de diésel debido a los precios récord del diésel en los últimos cinco meses y al hecho de que la dependencia de Europa de los suministros rusos crece en lugar de caer".

"Europa está lejos de liberarse del diésel ruso", sostuvo el experto.

En fin, viendo todo lo que estamos viendo en los últimos meses, en qué M.... de "seseras" cabían unas sanciones que no iban a ninguna parte y solo iban a servir para hacer la vida más imposible al ciudadano de a pie.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Por cierto, si Europa tiene un gran problema (buscado a conciencia, eso sí) con el Gas ruso, los EE.UU. y buena parte de Occidente y sus aliados tienen otro problema de enormes proporciones... ¿Cuál? El suministro de Uranio.

A los precursores de las sanciones, es decir Biden y sus "cohortes", se les "olvidó" que dependen casi totalmente del Uranio ruso... o de sus "proximidades".

Para aquellos que lo desconocen, importa el 95% del Uranio que necesita... Y eso teniendo la mayor cantidad de plantas de energía nuclear en el mundo: 93 (de 440) reactores nucleares con una capacidad instalada de 95 GW. Sin embargo, estos reactores, a pesar de su número total, en conjunto generan solo una quinta parte (19,7%) de la Electricidad del país.

Según la "Energy Información Administrativo" (EIA), el 47% de la materia prima de Uranio importada por los estadounidenses y requerida para el funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares en los Estados Unidos proviene de Rusia, Kazajistán y Uzbekistán. Es decir, hoy la dependencia de los EE UU. de Rusia para el Uranio es tan fuerte que es comparable a la dependencia de Europa del Gas, ni más ni menos...

Y para más inri, el 28% de los servicios de enriquecimiento de Uranio para las necesidades de la industria energética de los EE.UU. son proporcionados por la rusa Rosatom... Por eso, a pesar de la prohibición de Biden a las importaciones de energía rusa anunciada el 8 de Marzo, estás sanciones no afectaron los suministros de Uranio de Rusia. Curiosa forma de "interpretar" las sanciones...

Y mucho ¡Ojito! a que se pudiera producir un embargo nuclear del Kremlin, ya que los europeos y japoneses también sufrirían, empezando por Francia...

En fin, menudo berenjenal que hay alrededor de las "sanciones". Imagino que Rusia debe estar haciendo su "agosto", teniendo en cuenta los altos precios que se están pagando por la Energía.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Ago 2022)

En efecto @fernandojcg , cabe la posibilidad de guerra sobre el terreno, no lo niego. De hecho la guerra de Ucrania se venía mascando desde hace muchos años, y finalmente aun que yo no apostaba que se llegase a un conflicto armado de este calibre, ahí lo tenemos.

Desde siempre las guerras han servido para beneficiar a los "amos" del planeta, y en las últimas décadas, esos amos parece que han deducido que la clave son guerras estratégicas creadas siempre en el lugar y momento correcto para beneficiarles.

Libia, Irak, Ucrania... tu sabes bastante más al respecto de ello.

Como sabes, lo mío son más los datos macroeconómicos, y trato de leerlos siempre más allá de los propios números evidentes.

La unión europea, se ha pegado un tiro en el pie, y eso cualquier idiota lo sabe. Ya teníamos dudas cuando Inglaterra jugaba a dos bandas y recientemente dijo No, pero nos ha quedado más que claro en esta última oleada de acontecimientos que comenzaron mucho antes del polémico COVID.

Como planteo siempre ¿Qué da valor al euro?

Consideremos una Europa de los años 90s y pensemos en lo que tenemos hoy. recordemos una Alemania poderosa, una Francia influyente, o incluso, por que no, hasta una España aceptable con algún peón que mover sobre la mesa.

¿Qué tenemos hoy?

Una industria mediocre cayendo en el olvido y desplazada día a día por oriente, sin reservas estratégicas de energía, con el sucedáneo de la energías renovables, o como dices en tu último post mendigando uranio para mantener la llama nuclear.

Sin materias primas básicas, sin un ejercito de mano de obra que renueve al actual dada la natalidad.

Con una creciente inmigración no arraigada que huye al poco de hacerse con la fortuna suficiente para regresar a su tierra natal.

Con poblaciones enteras que sobreviven de ayudas estatales, o con más jubilados y pensionistas que mano de obra productora de valor añadido.

Conoces de sobre mi opinión tras años de discusiones al respecto, y sabes que lo tengo muy claro.

Europa caerá, y lo hará por méritos propios. Unos méritos fagocitados por una impresora de euros que ha sido muy útil para destruir todo sector productivo, al tiempo que las obstrucciones burocráticas relegaban a miles de empresas y trabajadores a la dependencia estatal y a la quiebra.

Una Europa que vive del recuerdo y piensa que por ser aliados de unos matones saldrán bien parados.

No tengo dudas de que USA y por consiguiente la OTAN, salvarán primero su culo y luego correrán sin mirar atrás.

Puede que USA dure otro medio siglo como potencia hegemónica, pero el destino es claro... China y afines, tomarán o ya han tomado el relevo.

Al fin y al cabo, si lo pensamos bien, tampoco sería justo que la mediocridad, la vagancia, y le dependencia de Europa tuviera premio sobre el esfuerzo, el sacrificio y la obstinación de China.

Hace muchos años en clase de estructura económica planteé la siguiente cuestión:

¿Por que motivo en un mundo que tiende a la globalización, un trabajador asiático que trabaja el doble que uno europeo o americano ha de cobrar diez veces menos por el mismo trabajo?

Yo ya sabía por aquel entonces la respuesta, pero el mundo la va a conocer muy pronto, y sabrá lo que se siente al tener que ser productivo para prosperar.

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Ya debatimos en el pasado sobre todo esto y el tiempo nos ha dado la razón en muchas cosas. Realmente, me hubiera gustado más que nos hubiéramos equivocado. 

Es verdad casi todo lo que apuntas, pero es que Europa ha ido de error en error, por lo tanto degenerando. Ciertamente, la UE era un buen proyecto, pero que no ha avanzado en los ideales iniciales, por lo tanto se puede considerar que ha fracasado.

Visto lo visto, lo mejor hubiera sido que nos hubiéramos quedado como estábamos, es decir que cada país hubiera seguido siendo totalmente independiente y no "transferiendo" la soberanía nacional.

No soy nada optimista como puedes comprobar. España está mal, pero el resto de Europa no está mucho mejor. Esto solo puede acabar de una manera, a no ser que hubiera una reacción masiva por parte de la población, pero eso ahora mismo me suena a pura Ciencia Ficción.

Vivimos en una Sociedad donde se ha instalado el concepto del "mínimo esfuerzo", aunque hayan personas que quieren trabajar y no les dan trabajo. Conozco casos muy sangrantes en ese aspecto. Hace unos días, una amiga le comentaba a mi mujer que estaba harta de echar currículum y la respuesta que recibía es que era mayor de 40 años... Tiene Cojones la cosa.

Sí, tus conocimientos están más enfocados en la Economía y lo mío es más la Geopolítica. En cualquier caso, cada cual en su materia ve más o menos lo mismo. Total, no somos idiotas ni estamos ciegos.

Para terminar por hoy, pienso que los EE.UU. no van a dejarse doblegar por el bloque liderado por China, así que probablemente esto acabará en una guerra de una escala que ellos decidirán en cuanto a su intensidad. Saben que en una "Guerra total" NO habrán vencedores...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> En efecto @fernandojcg , cabe la posibilidad de guerra sobre el terreno, no lo niego. De hecho la guerra de Ucrania se venía mascando desde hace muchos años, y finalmente aun que yo no apostaba que se llegase a un conflicto armado de este calibre, ahí lo tenemos.
> 
> Desde siempre las guerras han servido para beneficiar a los "amos" del planeta, y en las últimas décadas, esos amos parece que han deducido que la clave son guerras estratégicas creadas siempre en el lugar y momento correcto para beneficiarles.
> 
> ...



La respuesta que siempre han dado los amantes del capitalismo es que una vez cobren más, las empresas se moverán a otro lugar más barato; queda por ver si es así pero a mi me parece que no


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La respuesta que siempre han dado los amantes del capitalismo es que una vez cobren más, las empresas se moverán a otro lugar más barato; queda por ver si es así pero a mi me parece que no



Así debería de ser en un mercado global equilibrado y relativamente libre.

Como sabemos todos, las relaciones internacionales entre bloques son las que rigen el devenir de los acuerdos económicos.

Cualquier empresario de mediano o sobre todo gran tamaño entiende que el costo de producir fuera de occidente es 1/10 parte de lo que puede costar aquí; sobre todo productos no especializados, aun que últimamente también productos ya con un desarrollo elaborado pueden obtenerse fuera con unos márgenes brutales.

Sigamos:

Si China se bloquea a occidente/Norte América/Australia... se precisaría una nueva fabrica global con costos relativamente similares, y eso ahora mismo es impensable.

Deslocalizar la producción mundial de China presenta dos grandes problemas:

1-Infraestructuras (China lleva los últimos 30 años elaborando una economía de producción barata, rápida y bien comunicada)

2-Masiva mano de obra (China tiene una superpoblación dispuesta a producir a bajo coste a nivel global inexistente en otros países)

Vamos a simplificarlo:

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Supongamos que el planeta es una finca dónde habitan 10 personas.

Esas diez personas comen a diario, se visten, tienen un techo, consumen leña...elementos imprescindibles para subsistir. Para cubrir esas necesidades diarias hacen falta siete personas que labran, cuidan el ganado, tejen la lana, y se encargan del hogar.

Esas siete personas son fundamentales para la subsistencia.

Luego tenemos otras tres personas:

Una se encarga de entretener a los otros nueve contando cuentos, chistes, mímica ...

Otra de esas tres elabora platos complicados, e innovadores.

Y la tercera va una vez al mes a la feria a vender o intercambiar excedentes.

Supongamos ahora que se levanta un muro en la finca que separa a los primeros siete de los segundos tres, y no pueden ni comunicarse, quedando aislados totalmente los unos de los otros.

Los primeros siete tendrán que conformarse con seguir su rutina, no podrán vender el excedente, no podrán comer platos exóticos, y se aburrirán por las noches antes de acostarse.

¿Y los otros tres?

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Desplazar la producción es algo plausible, pero llevaría mucho tiempo, décadas, y eso dejaría el mercado internacional roto e hiperinflacionado.

Tenemos claros ejemplos en Venezuela, Cuba, Argentina... tienen recursos pero nadie produce, ya sea por una burocracia exagerada que castra esa posibilidad o por falta de liquidez y seguridad jurídica para que los inversores se arriesguen.

Al fin y al cabo, todo esto trata de adivinar el siguiente escenario antes de que suceda. Y yo auguro que si China da un golpe sobre la mesa, temblará el mundo. También es cierto, que los tentáculos del capitalismo y sus intereses han abrazado a los servidores de Mao y quizá el egoísmo de sus mandatarios se vea recompensado vendiendo a su pueblo al mejor postor una vez más por intereses unilaterales dejando de lado disputas geopolíticas e ideológicas.

Nunca os fieis de un chino cuando se trate de negocios... han probado las mieles del capitalismo agresivo y les va a costar renunciar a ellas.


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> En efecto @fernandojcg , cabe la posibilidad de guerra sobre el terreno, no lo niego. De hecho la guerra de Ucrania se venía mascando desde hace muchos años, y finalmente aun que yo no apostaba que se llegase a un conflicto armado de este calibre, ahí lo tenemos.
> 
> Desde siempre las guerras han servido para beneficiar a los "amos" del planeta, y en las últimas décadas, esos amos parece que han deducido que la clave son guerras estratégicas creadas siempre en el lugar y momento correcto para beneficiarles.
> 
> ...



Alguna vez he citado lo del trabajador chino en el foro, algo que es lógico y sencillo de entender y alguno en el foro me rebatido diciendo que es que nosotros lo valemos.
La pirámide feudal sigue vigente pero globalizada. En Europa hemos estado en el escalón medio, ahora nos va a tocar volver al escalón bajo. Y no nos olvidemos de que sigue habiendo una cúspide que es la que nos quiere prohibir consumir, contaminar pero ellos viven su época más floreciente disfrutando más de todo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2022)

Hola, paketazo: En ocasiones, observo análisis que obvian algunos de los aspectos que mejor conozco...

Históricamente, hay algo que es tremendamente típico en muchas potencias con economías en ascenso (lo vimos en los Estados Unidos a fines del siglo XIX) y que se está viendo en China. Y es que el país asiático se ha vuelto militarmente más asertivo, especialmente en sus áreas más cercanas (por ejemplo, con Taiwán).

Por otro lado, los chinos están intentando ganar "influencia" más ampliamente mediante el comercio y la infraestructura de otras naciones, es decir, la iniciativa del "Cinturón y Ruta" de China. Gran parte de estas tendencias han ocurrido bajo Xi Jinping, quien desde su ascenso al Poder en el 2012, ha llevado al país de regreso a un Gobierno de un solo hombre comparable al de Mao y ha estado reforzando sustancialmente el control sobre la economía del sector privado. Fijate bien en ese detalle... sin Xi Jinping, China hubiera tardado muchísimos más años en alcanzar su actual posición en el mundo.

Y hay que pensar también que muchas cosas no han ocurrido por simple "azar"... El complejo imperial-industrial de los Estados Unidos necesitaba y necesita un "enemigo"...

Una China económicamente más fuerte desde fines de la década de los 70 hasta 2012 aumentó la competencia comercial global, lo que fue bueno para los consumidores del mundo y también fortaleció a las Corporaciones estadounidenses. Sin embargo, esto también permitió a China gastar más en su ejercito. Aunque China todavía gasta solo alrededor de un tercio de lo que gastan los EE.UU. en defensa, el complejo imperial-industrial de los Estados Unidos está trabajando febrilmente para convertir a China en una nueva URSS...

Y la estrategia global de China sigue siendo económicamente pesada y, probablemente, muy derrochadora... especíalmente para los tiempos que corren.

La construcción de infraestructura en buena parte del mundo puede obtener "influencia" en otras naciones, pero también es muy probable que sea costosa y genere despilfarros que también crean trampas de Deuda para muchos países, lo que también puede crear una reacción violenta. Resumiendo: todo el esfuerzo de China por ganar influencia puede ser una enorme pérdida de tiempo y dinero.

Y tampoco debemos "olvidarnos" de cómo está la Economía de China por "dentro"...

Además del envejecimiento de la población, la ineficiencia económica inducida por la escasez de información de mercado en un sistema político restringido y los problemas con las minorías étnicas, el peor problema de China es la progresiva resocialización de la economía china por parte de Xi. Los bancos estatales zombies prestan dinero a corporaciones estatales zombies. Ciertas empresas privadas obtienen un trato preferente por parte del Gobierno. Al igual que en los viejos tiempos, los hackers del Partido Comunista se están plantando en los niveles más altos de las empresas privadas, politizando así las decisiones comerciales. Los ejecutivos corporativos, que son centros de poder alternativos a Xi y al Partido Comunista, están siendo despedidos o extorsionados por dinero.

Resumiendo, la nueva regulación de la Economía por parte del Partido y del Estado probablemente reduzcan significativamente las tasas de crecimiento económico y limitarán el Poder de China, tal y como sucedió con la URSS...

Por tanto, no hay que obviar las debilidades internas de China e imagino que los Estados Unidos las conocen bien y las intentan explotar en su beneficio.

De momento, están empujando a China a invertir grandes cantidades de dinero en armar a su ejército, sabiendo también que éste todavía está muy lejos de alcanzar al estadounidense.

Así, que en el "tablero" mundial, las cosas siguen estando muy abiertas...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> se precisaría una nueva fabrica global con costos relativamente similares, y eso ahora mismo es impensable.
> 
> Deslocalizar la producción mundial de China presenta dos grandes problemas:



También siempre se ha dado por hecho que en cualquier momento una empresa europea o americana puede con un chasquido de los dedos llevarse “sus” empresas a otro país, pero será verdad?

me parece más que en el primer momento que Apple o Volkswagen o remington o Philips.. se quieran llevar “sus empresas” quizás descubran que no se pueden llevar propio nada

primero porque una empresa allí también se beneficia de una cadena de producción que en otros sitios no existe y que harían inviable su traslado

segundo porque en caso de ponerse chunga la cosa los chinos no dejarán escaparse a nadie

Hubo un tiempo en Italia que todo lo relativo a motores y muchos otros sectores era producido allí; ahora mismo cualquier electrodoméstico está hecho en china. a partir de productos hechos en China y a partir de materias primas que en cualquier caso no vienen de Europa; hasta las siderúrgicas que teníamos son todas de Arcelor mittal; ahora somos simplemente en mayor parte distribuidores/vendedores de algo hecho en otro parte (por cierto no he pagado una cerveza menos de 4,50 en dos semanas que llevo aqui)

estamos en bragas y no lo sabemos

el atracó final tras el cual no quedará nada es el pnrr (plan nacional de recuperación Y RESILIENCIA) que es la enculada final

un país endeudado por cientos de miles de millones.. para qué? Ademas de igualdad y amenidades parecidas.. Quizás no conozcáis al plan 110%! Te reestructuras tú casa/villa/castilllo y Europa TE REGALA EL DINERO A FONDO PERDIDO (con que hagas un mínimo maquillaje de aislamiento)

ni hablar luego de españa, un desierto demográfico y climatico en su mayor parte, con muchas ciudades-islas completamente dependientes del mercado internacional y adonde ni siquiera nos es posible aprovecharnos de las últimos locas deudas de Pedrito


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2022)

Hola, frankie83: La UE, y Europa en general, tienen que hacer cambios urgentes si quieren "sobrevivir"...

Hay que volver a fabricar AQUÍ, lo que crearía empleo y de calidad. Ello tendría una importante repercusión en el desempleo, haciendo que éste descendiera.

También se debe volver a potenciar el sector agropecuario.

Vamos a ver, si Europa había sido más que autosuficiente en el pasado, porqué ahora no...

Se trata de volver a la Cultura del Trabajo y dejar de fomentar el parasitismo social y político.

En algún momento, pienso que China se irá cerrando de cara a Occidente y buscará crear su propio espacio económico-financiero.

Con la "Pandemia" ya tuvimos oportunidad de comprobar que prácticamente no producimos casi nada... Y los problemas en la cadena de suministros, la Guerra de Ucrania y la Inflación deberían hacer que los dirigentes de la UE miren y cuiden los intereses de sus ciudadanos en vez de meternos en los "líos" de otros.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Ago 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando en que al igual que es indiscutible que China es una gran potencia en ciernes, también lo es que en lo que le ha permitido serlo (ser la fábrica del mundo) están sus debilidades... Pues aunque no lo parezca, a China le cuesta bastante mantener su paz social, que está basada casi exclusivamente en su gran crecimiento económico y si este se ralentiza incluso, empieza a petar por todos lados.... ahí están las múltiples burbujas inmobiliarias, financieras, crediticias, etc. que dependen de ello....

Y qué necesita China para mantener ese crecimiento? Pues básicamente seguir vendiendo mucho fuera y poder importar lo que necesita para mantener su capacidad de producción (energía, materias primas y alimentos sobretodo) sin cortapisas.... y un conflicto de gran envergadura sería un loose-loose de manual para todos porque al igual que Occidente se vería privado de esos bienes y sería una catástrofe por la escasez de todo que habría (las consecuencias por las restricciones de la pandemia han sido un buen retrato de ello), para China también lo sería porque inmediatamente sufriría un catacrock económico al no poder vender lo que produce (los mercados "amigos" tipo Rusia o Irán no tienen capacidad para absorberlo, a diferencia de lo que pasa con el gas-petróleo que Rusia no puede vender a Europa por los embargos que China y otros mercados reciben con los brazos abiertos...) y además sus fábricas e incluso plantas de energía pararían por falta de carbón (recordemos que hace no mucho tuvo que "cancelar" su autoembargo a Australia para importarlo de allí de urgencia...) como mínimo....

Resumiendo: todo el mundo pensaba en los años 80 del pasado siglo que Japón sería la próxima potencia hegemónica hasta que.... llegó el crack y estanflación de la que aún se recuperan.... luego les tocó a los llamados "Tigres Asiáticos" (aunque fue más un toque de atención...) y China pues.... mientras no sea autosuficiente (y no lo es ni siquiera a nivel alimentario) es difícil que llegue a tener la sartén por el mango porque por mucho que presione tiene igual que perder o más que el "enemigo" en caso de embargo comercial por algún conflicto... que suele ser mala idea tener a tus principales CLIENTES como enemigo vaya....

A no ser que todo este sea un paripé para acelerar el llamado GRAN RESET y usar como excusa las inmensas penalidades que provocarían en todo el mundo un conflicto de estas características (China vs EEUU) a todos los niveles para aplicarlo con la mayor celeridad posible por vete tú a saber qué razón. Aquí ya entramos en conspiranoias varias: sistema capitalista ya directamente insostenible? posible catástrofe natural inminente de algún tipo predicha pero tapada?.... a saber...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando en que al igual que es indiscutible que China es una gran potencia en ciernes, también lo es que en lo que le ha permitido serlo (ser la fábrica del mundo) están sus debilidades... Pues aunque no lo parezca, a China le cuesta bastante mantener su paz social, que está basada casi exclusivamente en su gran crecimiento económico y si este se ralentiza incluso, empieza a petar por todos lados.... ahí están las múltiples burbujas inmobiliarias, financieras, crediticias, etc. que dependen de ello....
> 
> Y qué necesita China para mantener ese crecimiento? Pues básicamente seguir vendiendo mucho fuera y poder importar lo que necesita para mantener su capacidad de producción (energía, materias primas y alimentos sobretodo) sin cortapisas.... y un conflicto de gran envergadura sería un loose-loose de manual para todos porque al igual que Occidente se vería privado de esos bienes y sería una catástrofe por la escasez de todo que habría (las consecuencias por las restricciones de la pandemia han sido un buen retrato de ello), para China también lo sería porque inmediatamente sufriría un catacrock económico al no poder vender lo que produce (los mercados "amigos" tipo Rusia o Irán no tienen capacidad para absorberlo, a diferencia de lo que pasa con el gas-petróleo que Rusia no puede vender a Europa por los embargos que China y otros mercados reciben con los brazos abiertos...) y además sus fábricas e incluso plantas de energía pararían por falta de carbón (recordemos que hace no mucho tuvo que "cancelar" su autoembargo a Australia para importarlo de allí de urgencia...) como mínimo....
> 
> ...



Hola, cacho_perro: Como expliqué en uno de mis posts de ayer, China tiene problemas muy grandes dentro de su territorio.

Es un país "comunista" donde impera el Capitalismo más salvaje y con una desigualdad cada vez mayor. En esto no tiene nada que envidiar a Occidente. Hay que ver cómo vive todavía el campesinado chino, a pesar de las evidentes mejoras que ha tenido en los últimos años.

Luego, en el uso de la "impresora", tampoco China se ha quedado "manca", más bien todo lo contrario y siguiendo la misma estela que en Occidente...

Ciertamente, parece que China quiere centrarse más en su población y eso quedó evidente en el Plan Quinquenal todavía vigente. En el mismo, China ya daba un "aviso" que algunos no quisieron entender ni tampoco ver...

Por otro lado, China está rodeado de "enemigos" en cuanto a sus vecinos asiáticos se refiere. Está enfrentada a casi todos los países que comparten "sus" mares. En caso de conflicto bélico sería un gran hándicap.

De todas formas, cacho_perro, lo que está sucediendo desde la "Pandemia" hace que algunos seamos bastante prudentes en nuestros análisis. Hay muchísimas cosas que no "cuadran" y digo esto en referencia al "paripé" que citas.

Hasta la "Pandemia", tanto China como Rusia, eran unos entusiastas de la "Agenda" del Foro Económico Mundial... y ha sido tremendo el giro que han emprendido. Vivimos en un auténtico Matrix y no debemos de perder de vista eso...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2022)

China necesita grandes cantidades de Materias Primas, incluidas las alimenticias. De momento, China depende mucho de la "globalización" y eso no se puede cambiar en un plis plas...

Es sabido que Xi Jinping quiere cambiar esto y falta ver si "renovará" o quién puede sustituirle con la misma "línea" de pensamiento. Diría que Xi quiere volver a un Comunismo más "clásico" e ir frenando el Capitalismo salvaje que se vive en China.

Si la "línea" de Xi se acaba imponiendo es posible que China intente depender menos del exterior y centrarse más su consumo interno. Eso y crear un "área de influencia" a nivel internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Ago 2022)

Sobre el tema de la autosuficiencia alimentaria, es algo que parece que tienen muy presente las autoridades chinas a tenor de una noticia que leí hace poco, y es que pretenden hacer la mayor obra de ingeniería hidráulica del mundo conocido para poner en regadío terrenos baldíos del Norte del tamaño equivalente a Chile a un coste estratosférico:









El canal chino que convertirá un secarral del tamaño de Chile en un vergel agrícola


El plan chino consiste en construir una red de canales para poder llevar agua a las regiones secas del país y que le permita producir unos 540 millones de toneladas de alimentos al año




www.elconfidencial.com





El corolario no tiene desperdicio:

"Con esto se estima que *se podría aumentar la producción anual de alimentos en más de 540 millones de toneladas, casi tanto como la producción agrícola de EEUU en un año y dejar de importar alimentos para convertirse en exportador. *"Teniendo en cuenta que la tasa de crecimiento del consumo de alimentos se ralentizará en el futuro [debido a la disminución de la población], China podría convertirse en un exportador neto de cereales y oleaginosas en 2043", escribió Liang recientemente en un artículo para la revista del Ministerio de Recursos Hídricos ‘Water Resources Planning and Design’. "Y después de 2050, la exportación neta anual de alimentos puede llegar a más de 100 millones de toneladas".

El plan de China parece claro. *Además de la independencia alimentaria, buscan también la independencia tecnológica, produciendo internamente hasta los chips que escasean en todo el mundo, y la independencia energética —en estos momentos lideran ya la producción de energías renovables y planean construir 150 nuevas centrales nucleares en los próximos 15 años—. *La independencia total es casi imposible, pero cuanto menos dependan del exterior más poder tendrán y menos les afectarán las posibles sanciones de occidente en caso de que se produzca una escalada del conflicto en el pacífico."

Pero claro, es un proyecto a muy largo plazo así que evidentemente no estarían "preparados" para afrontar una crisis por bloqueos hasta dentro de 20 años mínimo... o igual es lo que piensan también los useños y por eso les están tentando a que se metan en un buen berenjenal con el tema de Taiwan como han conseguido chinchando a Putin con Ucrania antes de que se vuelvan demasiado poderosos.... quién sabe....

p.d.: 150 nuevas centrales "nucelares"... casi ná hoyga.... luego que si en las renovables está el futuro, jeje....


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Ya he comentado que los dirigentes chinos encabezados por Xi están buscando un cierto nivel de "autosuficiencia". Y en ella se encuentra la alimenticia. China sabe de las grandes hambrunas que ha padecido a lo largo de su Historia y si algo tienen los chinos es que la recuerdan o les hacen recordarla. Todavía tienen muy en cuenta las Guerras del Opio y fíjate si ha llovido desde entonces...

Los estadounidenses saben de todo esto. Los EE.UU. son un Imperio decadente, a pesar de que se siguen considerando un "garante" de la Libertad mundial. La auténtica realidad es que se ha dedicado a joder al resto de los países del planeta. Pero como ya ha sucedido en el pasado, los EE.UU. están viendo como las fronteras del "Imperio" están menguando y de ahí que esté dejando de lado las guerras "periféricas" y esté "tanteando" a las otras potencias, es decir a Rusia y China.

Y respecto a las renovables, que se dejen de tonterías y que retomen las investigaciones de científicos como Tesla. Si hoy en día no tenemos energía abundante y barata es porque hay determinados oligopolios que NUNCA han querido que se avance en ese sentido.

En fin, menudos tiempos que nos están tocando vivir... Una pena, la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2022)

Y mientras, en Gaza mueren decenas de civiles y se sabe algo de la UE, la OTAN, la ONU...

Claro que los MassMierda no incidirán en ello ni tampoco hablarán de los bombardeos ucranianos a los barrios pacíficos de Donetsk, hospitales, escuelas, jardines de infancia, hoteles... y mucho menos de las víctimas ocasionadas.

Bueno, que ni los rusos son tan malos, ni los ucranianos tan buenos... Y los medios de "comunicación" tan HdP como siempre...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la autosuficiencia alimentaria, es algo que parece que tienen muy presente las autoridades chinas a tenor de una noticia que leí hace poco, y es que pretenden hacer la mayor obra de ingeniería hidráulica del mundo conocido para poner en regadío terrenos baldíos del Norte del tamaño equivalente a Chile a un coste estratosférico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto a tu ultima linea de texto...Igual puede ke conozcas un libro:
The Solar Fraud
Howard Hayden


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y mientras, en Gaza mueren decenas de civiles y se sabe algo de la UE, la OTAN, la ONU...
> 
> Claro que los MassMierda no incidirán en ello ni tampoco hablarán de los bombardeos ucranianos a los barrios pacíficos de Donetsk, hospitales, escuelas, jardines de infancia, hoteles... y mucho menos de las víctimas ocasionadas.
> 
> ...



Es un tema jodido sin duda, porque los palestinos tampoco son unos santos.... A saber el daño que habrían hecho los cientos de cohetes que lanzan los de Hamas si no fuera por la defensa antimisiles "cúpula de hierro"... Pero que los israelíes no hay por donde cogerlos es también cierto, como lo es que en Hollywood suelen hacer recaudaciones de fondos para "ayudar" al ejército israelí donde más te vale participar y contribuir o corres el peligro de ser defenestrado allí (hasta nuestro Antonio Banderas tuvo que pasar por el aro...) 









ANTONIO BANDERAS AYUDA A RECAUDAR 31 MILLONES DE DOLARES PARA EL EJERCITO ISRAELÍ


El lobby judío que controla la gran industria cinematográfica de Hollywood, aprieta. Dominan todo el proceso de producción de la industria cinematográfica estadounidense, así como la distribución de los productos resultantes. De ellos depende que te puedas convertir en un actor conocido, o...




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Si hay alguien que conoce bien el tema de Israel, Palestina, Oriente Medio, etc. ese soy yo. Mira, un familiar mío muy directo ha trabajado más de diez años en Israel y para un Gobierno. Ahora está en Polonia, pero desde hace dos años.

Resumiendo, para este familiar, tal para cual. Allí hay gente de los dos bandos que han perdido familiares de forma violenta y eso crea una espiral de violencia que se retroalimenta...

Conozco bien el mundo árabe, de manera que sé cómo son, así que no puedo estar de acuerdo con su religión y mucho menos con los movimientos integristas que han proliferado en los últimos tiempos, aunque históricamente siempre han existido. En nuestra Edad Media tenemos varios ejemplos de ellos.

Eso no quita para que condene cualquier ataque indiscriminado contra cualquier población civil. Y eso es lo que he hecho con mis referencias a los recientes ataques israelíes contra Gaza.

En la que fue mi profesión principal siempre tuve un lema por delante de otras consideraciones: No hacer más daño del que se trata de evitar... Muchos deberían tomar ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (9 Ago 2022)

Son los Massmierda los que montan y desmontan virus y guerras.
No escuchando al mensajero, el mensaje nunca llega.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hoy tocaré un tema interesante y es el relacionado con el famoso "cambio climático"...

Acabo de leer un informe firmado por prestigiosos científicos italianos que cuestionan muchas de las afirmaciones que se han realizado desde organismos internacionales, Gobiernos, etc.

Una cosa es la Contaminación y que hay que combatir donde ocurra. Y es lamentable que los conocimientos disponibles en el mundo de la investigación se estén utilizando demasiado tarde para reducir las emisiones antropogénicas de contaminantes que están generalizadas en los sistemas medioambientales, tanto continentales como marinos.

Sin embargo, uno debe ser consciente de que el dióxido de carbono, en sí, no es un contaminante. Por el contrario, es indispensable para la vida en nuestro planeta.

En las últimas décadas, se han formulado hipótesis de que el calentamiento global de la superficie de la Tierra de aproximadamente 0,9°C, observado desde 1850, es anormal y se debe a actividades humanas, en particular a las emisiones de CO2 y procedentes del uso de combustibles fósiles.

Esta es la tesis del calentamiento global antropogénico promovida por el Panel Intergubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático de las Naciones Unidas, cuyas consecuencias serían cambios ambientales tan graves que harían temer que se produzca un daño enorme en un futuro cercano, a menos que se adopten de inmediato medidas drásticas y muy costosas. Son muchas las naciones del mundo que se han unido a programas para reducir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono, y una propaganda cada vez más virulenta invita a adoptar programas cada vez más exigentes y cuya implementación, muy costosa para las economías de estos Estados, sería necesaria, según se pretende, para controlar el clima y "salvar" el planeta.

Perooooo, el origen antropogénico del calentamiento global es una conjetura no probada, deducida únicamente de ciertos modelos climáticos, es decir, de programas informáticos complejos, llamados modelos de circulación general.

Por el contrario, la literatura científica ha destacado la existencia de una variabilidad climática natural que los modelos no pueden reproducir, variabilidad natural cada vez mejor verificada.

Esta variabilidad natural representa una parte significativa del calentamiento global observado desde 1850.

La responsabilidad antropogénica del cambio climático observado en el último siglo es, por lo tanto, excesivamente exagerada y los pronósticos catastróficos no son realistas.

El clima es el sistema más complejo de nuestro planeta, por lo que debemos abordarlo con métodos apropiados que se adapten a su nivel de complejidad. Los modelos de simulación del clima no reproducen la variabilidad natural del clima y, en particular, no reconstituyen los periodos cálidos de los últimos 10.000 años. Estos se han repetido cada mil años: existe un periodo cálido medieval, bien conocido, el periodo cálido romano y, en general, los grandes periodos cálidos durante el Holoceno Óptimo (hace 8.000 años).

Estos periodos del pasado fueron más cálidos que el actual, aunque la concentración de CO2 fue más baja que la actual; están vinculados a los ciclos milenarios de la actividad solar. Estos efectos no son reproducidos por los modelos.

Recuérdese que el calentamiento observado desde 1900 hasta la actualidad comenzó, de hecho, en 1700, es decir, en el punto menor de la Pequeña Edad de Hielo, que es el período más frío de los últimos 10.000 años, y corresponde a un mínimo milenario de actividad solar que los astrofísicos llaman mínimo solar de Maunder. Desde entonces, la actividad solar, siguiendo su ciclo milenario, ha aumentado y calentado la superficie de la Tierra.

Además, los modelos no logran reproducir las oscilaciones climáticas bien conocidas de periodo de unos 60 años. Estas fueron responsables de un periodo de calentamiento (1850-1880) seguido de uno de enfriamiento (1880-1910), y posteriormente de un período de calentamiento (1910-1940), de un período de enfriamiento (1940-1970) y de un nuevo período de calentamiento (1970-2000) similar al observado hace 60 años

Los años siguientes (2000-2019) no vieron el aumento predicho por los modelos, de aproximadamente 0.2°C por década, sino una clara estabilidad climática interrumpida esporádicamente por las rápidas oscilaciones del Océano Pacífico ecuatorial, denominadas El Niño Southern Oscillation, como la que provocó el calentamiento temporal en 2015 y 2016.

Los medios de comunicación también dicen que los eventos extremos, como los huracanes y los ciclones, han aumentado de manera alarmante. Y no es así... Estos eventos, como muchos sistemas climáticos, están modulados por el ciclo de 60 años que se acaba de mencionar. Veamos, por ejemplo, los datos oficiales desde 1880 sobre los ciclones tropicales del Atlántico que afectaron a América del Norte: muestran una fuerte oscilación de 60 años, correlacionada con la oscilación térmica del Océano Atlántico llamada tlantic Multi-decadal Oscillation. Los picos observados durante diez años son comparables para los años 1880-90, 1940-50 y 1995-2005. De 2005 a 2015, el número de ciclones disminuyó, siguiendo el ciclo anteriormente mencionado

Por lo tanto, durante el período 1880-2015, no hay correlación entre el número de ciclones, que oscila, y el CO2 que aumenta monótonamente.

Esta incertidumbre es enorme. Sin embargo, muchos estudios recientes basados en datos experimentales estiman que la sensibilidad del clima al CO2 es significativamente más baja que la estimada por los modelos del IPCC.

Así, pues, es científicamente irrealista atribuirle al hombre la responsabilidad del calentamiento observado desde 1900 hasta la actualidad. Las predicciones alarmistas por lo tanto no son creíbles, ya que se basan en modelos cuyos resultados están en contradicción con los datos observados.

Hay motivos para creer que estos modelos sobrestiman la contribución antropogénica y subestiman la variabilidad climática natural, especialmente la inducida por el sol, la luna y las oscilaciones oceánicas.

Finalmente, los medios de comunicación difundieron el mensaje de que habría un consenso casi unánime entre los científicos sobre la causa antropogénica del cambio climático actual y que, por lo tanto, el debate científico estaría cerrado. Sin embargo, debemos ser conscientes, en primer lugar, de que el método científico requiere que sean los hechos, y no el número de creyentes los que hagan de una conjetura una teoría científica consolidada.

Sea como sea, este supuesto consenso no existe. Las opciones de especialistas son muy variables y muchos de ellos reconocen la importancia de la contribución natural al calentamiento global observado desde el periodo preindustrial, e incluso al calentamiento del período que va de la posguerra hasta hoy.

También ha habido peticiones firmadas por miles de científicos en las que se ha expresado su desacuerdo con la hipótesis del calentamiento global antropogénico. Cabe destacar la lanzada en el 2007 por el físico F. Seitz, exPresidente de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de Los Estados Unidos, y la lanzada por el Panel Internacional No Gubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático, cuyo informe del 2009 concluye que "la naturaleza, y no la actividad humana, gobierna el clima".

En conclusión, dada la importancia crucial de los combustibles fósiles para el suministro energético de la Humanidad, sugerimos que nos neguemos a adherirnos a las políticas para reducir las emisiones atmosféricas de dióxido de carbono bajo el ilusorio pretexto de gobernar el mundo climático.

Este manifiesto está firmado por una gran cantidad de científicos italianos y que encabeza Uberto Crescenti, Profesor emérito de Geología aplicada, Universita G. D'Annunzio, Chieti-Pescara, ex Rectore magnifique et Presidente de la Societe italianne de Geología. (disculpad la falta de tildes, estoy escribiendo con el móvil).

Bueno, qué os ha parecido... Está claro que en este tema del "cambio climático" nos están intentando tomar el pelo y con la inestimable ayuda de los massM..... que a todas horas nos recuerdan algo que no es tal como lo pintan...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Hoy tocaré un tema interesante y es el relacionado con el famoso "cambio climático"...
> 
> ...



Fernando,agarrate al sillon ke uno de los enlaces ke voy a citar es un PDF de mas de 100 paginas jajajajajajaj


https://arxiv.org/pdf/0707.1161




https://arxiv.org/pdf/1012.0421






__





Global Warming Slides - Oregon Institute of Science and Medicine


Global Warming Slides Click here to download the PowerPoint Slides of Art Robinson



www.oism.org








__





The Global Warming Folly - Man Made Global Warming Debunking News and Links


The Global Warming Folly by Zbigniew Jaworowski, M.D. Ph.O. and D.Sc. who is a professor at the Central Laboratory for Radiologi-cal Protection in Warsaw. multidisciplinary scientist, he has studied glacier ice samples from around



www.oism.org








__





Global Warming? Some common sense thoughts - Man Made Global Warming Debunking News and Links


Global Warming? Some common sense thoughts By Reid A. Bryson Ph.D. D.Sc. The Faithful Heretic By Reid A. Bryson Ph.D. D.Sc. D.Engr. 1 The Built-in Nonsense Detector Hardly a day goes by without a news article in the paper containing a



www.oism.org






https://xdoc.mx/preview/efectos-ambientales-de-los-incrementos-atmosfericos-de-dioxido-de-60921a9e42e11




https://www.heartland.org/_template-assets/documents/publications/gwreview_oism600.pdf






__





CO2


A weekly review and repository of scientific research findings pertaining to carbon dioxide and global change.




www.co2science.org




Y podria citar ese libro de Howard Hayden llamado"The Solar Fraud"pero ya lo hice 2 veces en el presente hilo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Muchas Gracias. Ya les echaré un ojo cuando tenga tiempo. No obstante, piensa que llevo años escribiendo sobre este tema y tengo bastante información sobre el mismo.

Mi último artículo ha sido porque el manifiesto está firmado por una importante comunidad científica italiana. Vamos que no son "cuatro" y, además, muy bien argumentado. Por otro lado, es de hace pocos días.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Ago 2022)

Yo,de este y otras tantas"mentirijillas"he aprendido del cantabro de Contraperiodismo desde 2016 mas o menos
Ya se ke el señor Campos Nieto parece un mega-troll shitposter del copon,pero tras
pocos años,acabas comprobando lo acertadas ke son sus predicciones,la inmensa cantidad y variedad
de pruebas ke cita incluso cuando trata temas de no tanta relevancia...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ago 2022)

clima cambiático


----------



## paketazo (10 Ago 2022)

EL tema del cambio climático, tal y como yo lo veo, solo tiene un objetivo claro, y es restringir libertades básicas en base a una nueva legislación climática avalada por el bien común y respaldada por instituciones supranacionales, que se retroalimentará en base a nuevos impuestos y sanciones, lo que en la próxima década le otorgará un poder exponencial sobre nosotros y nuestras vidas.

Es un comunismo global dirigido por esas instituciones que todos conocemos, no electas, pero que se permiten el lujo de ordenar consejos a las economías globales en base a estudios irrefutables, de expertos irrefutables a los que ellos pagan y dirigen en la dirección que más les conviene.

Si fueron capaces de encerrar a occidente con una excusa banal durante semanas, u obligar a remangarse a millones de almas para ejecutar un experimento, imaginad lo que podrán hacer con la excusa de la destrucción del biotopo global por culpa de nuestras irresponsabilidades como conducir un coche para ir a trabajar, coger un avión para ir a ver a la familia, encender la calefacción en invierno, o ducharnos con agua caliente.

O la masa social entiende lo que está pasando, o los trabajadores de las pirámides serán vistos como privilegiados a nuestro lado.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Ago 2022)

Es un gusto leer este hilo, aportes muy interesantes.

A mi en los últimos tiempos lo del cambio climático más bien me suena una excusa para afrontar el problema energético, es decir, desde hace tiempo se va viendo la nueva realidad de que la energía barata está llegando a su fin, eso siendo benevolente de las posibles implicaciones que puede tener el peak oil. Y el fin de la energía barata es un ataque directo a la línea de flotación del capitalismo.

Pero el problema del fin de la energía barata tiene el mismo problema con el que nos enfrentamos en la crisis financiera. En la crisis financiera se era plenamente consciente del monstruo que se estaba creando, ¿pero los principales causantes de los problemas que alternativa tomaron?: Crear paquetes de deuda utilizando los CDO para poder continuando vendiendo deuda incobrable en inversiones seguras, seguir dando hipotecas a gente sin incluso recursos, en definitiva incrementando el problema que sabían que algún día explotaría.

Y el motivo de esto era claro, si un gestor en el 2007 hubiera hecho las cosas bien o denunciado la situación era puesto en la calle y posiblemente no volvería a volver a ser contratado, mientras que si, fuera como sea, conseguías continuar incrementando los beneficios eras recompensado con creces. Y es que por desgracia hacer las cosas bien, no tiene ningún tipo de recompensa, mientras que se premia lo ruin. Ya hablando concretamente de España, ¿ha tenido algún castigo Pujol por el famoso 3%, o Rajoy por los papeles de Bárcenas? No, y ese no es el problema, el problema es que no les haya pasado nada, y a la gente se la sude...

Y lo mismo pasa hoy con la energía, en vez de sentarnos, ver el problema y sentarnos entre todos para ver como podemos afrontarlo, el único camino sigue siendo el mismo, seguir a toda potencia, y cuando llegue el problema ya veremos que hacemos. E incluso si algunos se pusieran de acuerdo, ya vendrían otros consumir el ahorro del primero. Triste pero cierto.

Por lo tanto, el problema energético (y por lo tanto, el consumo de energías fósiles que precisamente son las contaminantes) está condenado desde el inicio. Pero es importante que una buena parte de la población crea que llegados el momento, tendremos que dejar de consumir energías fósiles de forma abrupta, porque sino, nos cargamos el planeta...

Yo hace un tiempo vi esta foto que me hizo muchísima gracia, si en su momento el mass media pudo convencer a muchos que el problema eran las vacas, que podrán hacer creer....


----------



## Hostigador (10 Ago 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Es un gusto leer este hilo, aportes muy interesantes.
> 
> A mi en los últimos tiempos lo del cambio climático más bien me suena una excusa para afrontar el problema energético, es decir, desde hace tiempo se va viendo la nueva realidad de que la energía barata está llegando a su fin, eso siendo benevolente de las posibles implicaciones que puede tener el peak oil. Y el fin de la energía barata es un ataque directo a la línea de flotación del capitalismo.
> 
> ...



Respecto a tu 2º parrafo,me da en la nariz ke lo de la"deuda incobrable"es un sakeo encubierto...De hecho tu 2º parrafo
diria ke va en la misma linea ke la firma ke actualmente tiene @cacho_perro


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: A mí lo que me tiene intrigado son esas "prisas" que le han entrado a Occidente (Oriente se está desmarcando...) por cambiar de forma abrupta nuestros hábitos.

Sí, creo que la Crisis energética puede tener algo de "culpa", pero no cabe duda de que hay "algo" más y también de más "peso". Recientemente, cacho_perro comentó lo mismo en uno de sus recientes posts.

Yo he profundizado en el tema del "cambio climático" y, evidentemente, estamos dentro de uno de los que se producen a lo largo de la historia natural del planeta. El artículo que coloqué ayer de los científicos italianos es muy explicito y aclarador al respecto. Por otro lado, es fácil de contrastar con otros estudios igualmente rigurosos, pero claro a éstos no se les va a publicitar... No vaya a ser que algún día el "rebaño" comience a "pensar" y se rebele.

También le doy la razón a paketazo en lo que apunta: detrás de todos los "berenjenales" que están montando, subyace la intención de aplicar una férrea Dictadura, "disfrazada" de lo que les convenga... y que la plebe "trague". Más tarde, sería porque así lo quieren y punto. Hay que ser bastante imbécil para no ver las intenciones de estos miserables.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Ago 2022)

Cierto fernandojc, cuando lo pienso al final me quedo con la opinión de que los gobiernos occidentales en el fondo son muy cortoplacistas, es decir, cuando no están en el poder actúan para entrar en el poder y cuando lo están, actúan para mantenerse, y de esta forma es muy difícil planificar políticas a largo plazo como una transición clara a energías no dependientes de las fósiles.

La realidad es que países que no tienen este handicap cortoplacista como China tienen un plan sobre la mesa (ej: Me ha dejado alucinado el mensaje compartido por @cacho_perro como China tiene planificada la construcción de 150 centrales nucleares), e incluso un país como Arabia (que no le falta precisamente el petróleo) tiene un plan muy ambicioso:
*Through the program, the Ministry of Energy is working to diversify the national energy mix used in electricity production, increasing the share of natural gas and renewable energy sources to approximately 50% by 2030 while reducing the use of liquid fuel.* 
(Energy & Sustainability)
Y dudo que estos sean como Europa que sus planes nunca se cumplen.

En su momento me pareció muy interesante una encuesta publicada en diciembre del 2018: https://climatecommunication.yale.e...019/02/Energy-American-Mind-December-2018.pdf

Y de todo esto me quedaría con este gráfico que es una joya:



Es decir, la realidad es que durante toda la encuesta el ciudadano no hace más que mostrar su preocupación por el cambio climático y lo comprometidos que están con la transición a energías verdes, pero la realidad es que sólo el 14% están dispuestos a gastar más de $31 al mes para conseguirlo.

Y la realidad es que nos han vendido la parte bonita de la transición energética, y no la realidad, que va a ser muy cara, larga en el tiempo y que implicarán sacrificios. Viendo esto, a mi me da la sensación que los políticos irán haciendo lo que mejor saben, ir escurriendo el bulto hasta que les explote en la cara.

Pero eso si, nos irán concienciando de lo que nos espera:



No quiero ser malpensado, pero esto me recuerda a cuando prohibieron fumar en los restaurantes y bares, que hicieron que hicieran inversiones en algunos casos bastante elevadas para prohibirlo completamente poco después... Pues ahora, vamos a hacer que todos se cambien a coches híbridos y eléctricos, para luego veremos si lo convertimos en un producto de lujo...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2022)

Hola, Tío Pepe: Aquí lo que subyacen son medidas represivas y más presión recaudatoria.

Como comenté en mi anterior post, alrededor de todo esto hay "algo" que no cuentan o que esperan de forma inminente. Evidentemente, nada bueno.

Además, se les ve el "plumero"... Hay que ahorrar Energía, pero por ejemplo, ¿nos bajarán la parte fija de la Electricidad y del Gas? Va a ser que no.

Y lo ser "solidario" con Europa, pues uno tiene memoria de lo que nos sucedió cuando la Crisis financiera y a lo que nos obligaron... Quizás, ahora se debieran enviar "hombres de negro" a los países "perfectos" de la UE y que ahora son unos "PIGS" energéticos. Pero aquí, en España, estamos dirigidos por gilipollas, tanto de los de ahora como los del pasado o del "mañana".

Y lo del coche eléctrico e híbrido un "canto al sol"... Con esta Inflación, con los sueldos que hay, la incertidumbre de todo tipo que existe, quiénes van a embarcarse en la adquisición de unos automóviles poco prácticos y muy caros. Pues, muy poquitos y que les sobre la pasta.

Me atrevo a aventurar que nos quedan por delante dos años muy complicados. Y, desde luego, vamos a tener problemas para mantener nuestro Patrimonio sin que éste se vea erosionado

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Si hay alguien que conoce bien el tema de Israel, Palestina, Oriente Medio, etc. ese soy yo. Mira, un familiar mío muy directo ha trabajado más de diez años en Israel y para un Gobierno. Ahora está en Polonia, pero desde hace dos años.
> 
> Resumiendo, para este familiar, tal para cual. Allí hay gente de los dos bandos que han perdido familiares de forma violenta y eso crea una espiral de violencia que se retroalimenta...
> 
> ...



Primum non nocere 

Buen Lema


----------



## frankie83 (10 Ago 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Cierto fernandojc, cuando lo pienso al final me quedo con la opinión de que los gobiernos occidentales en el fondo son muy cortoplacistas, es decir, cuando no están en el poder actúan para entrar en el poder y cuando lo están, actúan para mantenerse, y de esta forma es muy difícil planificar políticas a largo plazo como una transición clara a energías no dependientes de las fósiles.
> 
> La realidad es que países que no tienen este handicap cortoplacista como China tienen un plan sobre la mesa (ej: Me ha dejado alucinado el mensaje compartido por @cacho_perro como China tiene planificada la construcción de 150 centrales nucleares), e incluso un país como Arabia (que no le falta precisamente el petróleo) tiene un plan muy ambicioso:
> *Through the program, the Ministry of Energy is working to diversify the national energy mix used in electricity production, increasing the share of natural gas and renewable energy sources to approximately 50% by 2030 while reducing the use of liquid fuel.*
> ...



Hay que eliminar el transporte público.
Lo contrario de lo que pregonan, a veces pienso.

el transporte público es una fuente de derroche inagotable y sin control, solo es rentable en contados países y ciudades

en Italia por ejemplo ni son capaces de cobrarte el billete (por algún extraño motivo el conductor no hace esa función y casi nunca hay controles), todas las empresas públicas tienen pérdidas de millones


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2022)

Hola, frankie83: Discrepo... El transporte público es necesario, no todo el mundo puede disponer de un vehículo privado y que hoy en día es caro para el uso medio que se le da. Que el transporte público es deficitario es muy probable, pero vamos prefiero que parte de mis impuestos se vayan por ahí que manteniendo a una Casa Real parasitaria, al igual que todo el entramado político. Por ejemplo, en mi ciudad (unos 70.000 habitantes), la alcaldesa cobra más que el Presidente del Gobierno y como ese ejemplo tenemos infinitos en este país o en tu Italia.

Pero, bueno, uno ya se ha hecho a la idea de que la "norma" es vivir en un mundo imperfecto y rodeado de sinvergüenzas que encima mandan...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hoy hablaremos sobre la Tecnocracia y que empieza a estar de "moda"...

Si bien la Tecnocracia comenzó en los Estados Unidos, el primer país en implementarla fue la Alemania Nazi de Hitler. Sin embargo, hay que dejar claro que la Tecnocracia no tiene "colores"... No es marxista ni capitalista. Tampoco es una "filosofía" nazi. Es una "ideología" completamente independiente.

Cuando la Tecnocracia comenzó por primera vez en los EE.UU., era una organización de membresía. Por cierto, el Jefe de la Tecnocracia en Canadá fue el abuelo de León Musk, fundador de Tesla y SpaceX. Casi al mismo tiempo, también se inició una organización tecnocrática en Alemania.

Cuando Hiler subió al poder, se dio cuenta de que los tecnócratas, como organización, serían competitivos con él convirtiéndose en dictador, así que prohibió el partido Tecnocrático en Alemania. Casi al mismo tiempo, la Tecnocracia fue prohibida durante dos años en Canadá. Por varias razones, pensaron que de alguna manera los dos estaban conectados y que la Tecnocracia en Canadá estaría apoyando a Hitler.

Posteriormente, los historiadores descubrieron que estos tecnócratas, a quienes se les prohibió reunirse, en realidad estuvieron muy activos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, durante el mandato de Hitler. Fueron estadísticos, matemáticos, físicos, ingenieros, etc. y que tuvieron un importante papel en el régimen nazi.

No se puede decir con certeza si estaban de acuerdo con las directrices de Hitler, pero muy posiblemente fuera así en la mayor parte de los casos.

Después de la guerra, una operación de alto secreto, la llamada Operación Paperclip, trajo a unos 1200 de estos científicos e ingenieros. "Limpiaron" su historiales y los llevaron a puestos clave de los Estados Unidos, como eran las agencias nacionales de Tecnología.

De esta forma, bastantes tecnócratas eludieron el juicio de Núremberg.

El cofundador de la Comisión Trilateral, Zbigniew Brzezinski, Profesor de la Universidad de Columbia, introdujo el concepto de Tecnocracia en la Comisión en 1973, con el apoyo financiero de David Rockefeller.

Desde el día 1, ambos "pollos" declararon que querían fomentar un nuevo orden económico mundial. ¿Qué era ese nuevo orden económico mundial del que hablaban? En aquellos tiempos, existía un orden económico y que más o menos funcionaba. Entonces, ¿por qué cambiar todo?

La Comisión Trilateral acabó haciéndose cargo de la Administración Carter y ha dominado la estructura política desde entonces. Independientemente de sus afiliaciones partidarias, los presidentes estadounidenses han sido miembros de la Comisión Trilateral.

Carter, Reegan, George W. Bush y Bill Cinton eran todos miembros. Dos semanas después de su toma de posesión, Barack Obama nombró a 11 miembros de la Comisión Trilateral para puestos de alto nivel en su administración, lo que equivalía al 12% de todos los miembros de la Comisión.

Es importante resaltar de que existe un "enemigo" que literalmente ha pasado las últimas generaciones compilando su base de poder. Lo han hecho de manera progresiva, lenta y muy consistente a lo largo del tiempo, teniendo en mente el final del juego en todo momento. Diseñaron circunstancias que les permitieron acumular más y más poder.

Lo que están haciendo los tecnócratas es acabar con las soberanías nacionales. En lugar de un ataque frontal al sistema, que nunca ha tenido éxito, simplemente han ido erosionando la soberanía nacional pieza por pieza.

Su última gran toma de poder en los Estados Unidos fue cuando la tragedia del 11-S. Eso les permitió impulsar la "Ley Patriota", que sacrificó muchas libertades de un solo golpe. Ahora están en el proceso de hacerlo nuevamente "gracias" a la "Pandemia". Y está muy claro que la misma se ha utilizado para llevarnos hacia una tiranía autoritaria.

También es crucial entender que la única razón por la que aún no se han podido hacer con los EE UU es por su Constitución...

Los tecnócratas continúan con su estrategia de construir infraestructura para su sistema y aprovechando la ya existente: carreteras, ferrocarriles, líneas telefónicas, aeropuertos, etc. El concepto de infraestructura es básico para cualquier sistema económico.

En la mente de los tecnócratas, en el esquema más amplio, establecer la infraestructura implica muchas más cosas hoy que nunca...

Por ejemplo, la infraestructura de la Tecnocracia ahora tiene que ver con cualquier cosa que se llame "inteligente": ciudades inteligentes, teléfonos inteligentes, dispositivos inteligentes, Internet de las cosas que une todo, todos los sensores y las cámaras. Esta es la nueva infraestructura de la Era digital. Todo está basado en la Tecnología.

Desde aquí se inicia el proceso de Ingeniería social. Es ingeniería por algoritmo. Vieron esto incluso en la década de 1930, aunque entonces no existía la inteligencia artificial.

Se dieron cuenta de que la Ciencia eventualmente llegaría a un punto en que sus algoritmos podrían automatizarse hasta el punto en que podrían reemplazar la estructura política, para mantener todo en línea, para mantener todo funcionando.

Regla por algoritmo. Operación por algoritmo. Esta es la gran cosa predominante que vemos hoy. Cuando algo no encaja con el algoritmo, escuchará el término "La Ciencia dice"... Lo que deberíamos hacer.

Un buen ejemplo, extraído de "The Sun": "Las personas que se niegan a usar la mascarilla para reducir el riesgo de Coronavirus tienen menor capacidad cognitiva, ha encontrado una nueva investigación ".

Cualquiera que no sea idiota, sabe que esto es ilógico, aparte de ser completamente irrelevante, ya que no hay ningún estudio bien diseñado e "independiente" que indique que el uso de las mascarillas reduzca la propagación de infecciones virales.

En fin, lo tengo que dejar aquí porque la web está tan gilipollas como siempre y pierdo demasiado tiempo escribiendo en ella. En cualquier caso, se entiende perfectamente lo que he intentado transmitir.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Discrepo... El transporte público es necesario, no todo el mundo puede disponer de un vehículo privado y que hoy en día es caro para el uso medio que se le da. Que el transporte público es deficitario es muy probable, pero vamos prefiero que parte de mis impuestos se vayan por ahí que manteniendo a una Casa Real parasitaria, al igual que todo el entramado político. Por ejemplo, en mi ciudad (unos 70.000 habitantes), la alcaldesa cobra más que el Presidente del Gobierno y como ese ejemplo tenemos infinitos en este país o en tu Italia.
> 
> Pero, bueno, uno ya se ha hecho a la idea de que la "norma" es vivir en un mundo imperfecto y rodeado de sinvergüenzas que encima mandan...
> 
> Saludos.



Será que no has visto las decenas o centenares de autobuses vacíos que circulan por madrid desde la primavera de 2020 ;-)

es una manera como otra de pellizcar


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Será que no has visto las decenas o centenares de autobuses vacíos que circulan por madrid desde la primavera de 2020 ;-)
> 
> es una manera como otra de pellizcar



Donde yo vivo el transporte público va lleno, independientemente de la estación del año . Nunca se debe generalizar. Y cuando viví en Madrid el transporte iba igualmente lleno. Ahora no lo sé...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Ago 2022)

Tremenda esta noticia, como la burbuja inmobiliaria china acabe explotando nos vamos a reír con la que tenemos ya encima... será el disparador del Gran Reset y lo que anime al final a las autoridades chinas a liarla parda en Taiwan para "unir" a los descontentos en una "gran guerra patriótica" y se olviden de sus millones perdidos? Quién sabe...









El creciente número de propietarios chinos que se niega a pagar sus hipotecas (y por qué causa alarma) - BBC News Mundo


La ola de proyectos residenciales inacabados en China ha forzado a los propietarios a tomar medidas extremas e inusuales para conseguir que sus hogares sean terminados.




www.bbc.com


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: El Gobierno chino lleva más de un año aguantando un sector inmobiliario que hace aguas por todos los lados... Evergrande fue el primer gran "actor" en dar el "aviso". De alguna manera, se consiguió parar la "hemorragia", pero el problema persiste hasta que acabe estallando. Allí se les ha ido la "olla" con la Burbuja inmobiliaria y que ha seguido la misma trayectoria que en otros países.

Realmente, la exposición occidental es mínima, así que el problema es más bien doméstico. Pero, a pesar de ello, no cabe duda que el "Tsunami" se haría sentir en todo el planeta, a fin de cuentas el resto del globo también tiene una Burbuja inmobiliaria, quizás no de las dimensiones de la de China, pero sí que es muy relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Hoy hablaremos sobre la Tecnocracia y que empieza a estar de "moda"...
> 
> ...



¿Empieza? Ya recuerdo a SNB escribiendo como que el gobierno por tecnócratas sería lo normal tras la crisis de 2009 (y seguro que había antecedentes que, en mi ignorancia, yo no conocía)


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2022)

Pues, de la décadas de 1920-1930, por lo tanto, más "viejos" de lo que pensabas...

Saludos.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Hostigador (12 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, de la décadas de 1920-1930, por lo tanto, más "viejos" de lo que pensabas...
> 
> Saludos.



1927
Metropolis
Fritz Lang(ascendencia judia...y viviendo en el III Reich)
Aparece un simil de la Virgen Maria(la cual es pagana,pero eso seria otro tema)en forma de ROBOT
PD:te sorprenderias de lo ke le dijeron los nazis,"nosotros decidimos kien es ario y kien no"...No es de
extrañar ke"Hitler"sea un apellido judio,tal como aparece en Avotaynu(de todas las bases de datos de
genealogia judia de habla inglesa,es la mas completa con diferencia)
El cineasta judío que admiraban Hitler y Goebbels: se vio obligado a huir de la Alemania nazi


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Llevo décadas estudiando e investigando en la Historia y sobre el Nazismo he escrito mucho...

Bien, sobre que Hitler tuviera un origen judío es algo que en los últimos años ha circulado mucho. Tampoco lo tengo claro, aunque se especula con que el abuelo paterno de Hitler era judío...

En cualquier caso, en el artículo que escribí lo que daba a entender es que la Tecnocracia inspiró a muchos de los dirigentes nazis y se propagó entre sus científicos e ingenieros, de ahí que los estadounidenses -lo mismo que los soviéticos- los aprovecharán y pegaran un gran salto en su Ciencia y Tecnología gracias a ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (12 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigador: Llevo décadas estudiando e investigando en la Historia y sobre el Nazismo he escrito mucho...
> 
> Bien, sobre que Hitler tuviera un origen judío es algo que en los últimos años ha circulado mucho. Tampoco lo tengo claro, aunque se especula con que el abuelo paterno de Hitler era judío...
> 
> ...



Lo ke se conoceria decadas despues como"Operation Paperclip"


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2022)

Sí... En el artículo ya lo indicaba. La Operación Paperclip es bastante conocida en cuanto a los componentes alemanes/nazis que se acogieron a la misma. Más desconocidos son los científicos e ingenieros que fueron "captados" por los soviéticos. Entre ellos, destacaría a Manfred von Ardenne, y que seguramente tuvo un papel muy relevante en el programa nuclear soviético.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El juicio federal de los ejecutivos de JP Morgan, Michael Nowak, Gregg Smith y Jeffrey Ruffo, comenzó el 8 de Julio. Estos altos banqueros están acusados de ejecutar un esquema de años para manipular los precios de los MPs a través de lo que se conoce como "suplantación de identidad".

Es muy probable que los tres sean declarados culpables, pero seguramente ello no tendrá mucho impacto en los mercados de la Plata "papel". La solución a este problema tendrá que venir por otra parte.

No es que los reguladores no tengan mucho que hacer. Los investigadores tenían los bienes cuando los fiscales lograron que el Deutsche Bank se declarara culpable y cooperara.

El banco alemán entregó montañas de evidencia adicional que el FBI usó para apuntar a otros dos "elementos" de JP Morgan, John Edmons y Christian Trunz. Esos dos hicieron tratos por su cuenta y acordaron proporcionar evidencias contra Nowak, Smith y Ruffo.

En la actualidad, a los reguladores no parece importarles mucho limpiar los mercados. Parecen tener poco interés en responsabilizar a las empresas reales que impulsan estos esquemas comerciales corruptos.

El esfuerzo se centra en enjuiciar a algunos delincuentes de bajo nivel y evitar consecuencias graves para el banco y sus altos ejecutivos.

JP Morgan, la institución, obtuvo un "Acuerdo de enjuiciamiento diferido" del Departamento de Justicia y pagó una multa modesta en el 2020. El banco puede operar como de costumbre, independientemente del resultado del juicio en curso.

La relación acogedora entre el banco y sus reguladores es evidente. La óptica es mala. Pero no tienen vergüenza.

David Meister se desempeñó como Director de Cumplimiento en la CFTC de 2010 al 2013. En Septiembre del 2013, su agencia finalizó su investigación de 5 años sobre la manipulación de precios en JP Morgan y declaró que no había base para actuar.

Los procesamientos posteriores del Departamento de Justicia han revelado qué farsa fue la investigación de la CFTC, pero este fracaso parece haber mejorado la carrera de Meister.

Deja la CFTC justo después de cerrar la investigación por una carrera más lucrativa como abogado de Wall Street. Hoy Meister es el abogado defensor de Michael Nowak.

COMEX y LBMA, las dos organizaciones privadas que operan los mercados donde ocurren las prácticas comerciales corruptas, aparentemente no tienen intención de responsabilizar a JP Morgan.

Podrías pensar que los inversores de Plata física se sentirían frustrados y simplemente tirarían la toalla, pero no lo han hecho. Los precios más bajos y la disminución de la confianza en las instituciones, incluidos los bancos y el Gobierno, están impulsando más compras, al menos en los mercados físicos.

Y aquí está la solución. En última instancia, la demanda de lingotes físicos, no los sustitutos en "papel", es el camino para terminar finalmente con la manipulación de precios.

El número real de lingotes que sustentan el enorme comercio de Plata en "papel" ha disminuido drásticamente desde principios del 2021. #SilverSqueeze puede estar fuera de los titulares, pero los inversores aún están acumulando.

Roban Manly, de BullionStar, informa que las reservas de Plata en las bóvedas de LBMA y COMEX se encuentran en su punto más bajo en 6 años.

La situación del inventario para los intercambios se vuelve aún más grave cuando e tiene en cuenta la cantidad de acciones reportadas que no están disponibles de inmediato para su entrega porque el metal está en manos de ETFs e inversores privados.

Si las salidas en los próximos 18 meses coinciden con las de los últimos 18 meses, el inventario físico disponible podría aproximarse a cero. Ese es el momento en que no será lo mismo tener pagarés de Plata que tener el metal mismo.

En tal escenario, un incumplimiento en los intercambios de comercio de futuros solo puede evitarse si los precios de la Plata aumentan lo suficiente como para atraer a los tenedores de lingotes físicos para que se desprendan de ellos.

La CFTC puede hacer la vista gorda ante los problemas del COMEX, pero los mercados físicos en sí mismos no están por encima de las leyes de la Física.

(Artículo traducido de Clint Siegner)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Durante dos años (2020-2021) se extrajeron en Rusia 660,7 toneladas de MPs y las exportaciones de Oro representaron el 94,15% de toda la producción de metales. Esto nunca había sucedido en la historia del Estado ruso. Antes de eso, el Banco Central de Rusia compró la mayor parte del Oro extraído en el país para reponer las reservas internacionales (Oro y Divisas) de la Federación Rusa, pero en Marzo del 2020, el Banco Central de Rusia anunció que dejaría de comprar el metal precioso a partir del 1 de Abril.

El Oro como recurso estratégico fue enviado fuera del país, principalmente al Reino Unido. En el 2020, se enviaron 290 toneladas de MPs. En el 2021, 266 toneladas de MPs. Más tarde, Rusia se daría cuenta del grave error cometido al haber comerciado -diga lo que diga Moscú- con su Oro y que es una práctica habitual entre los Bancos Centrales.

Después, vendrían las sanciones de Occidente:

1.- Se impusieron sanciones a aquellos bancos rusos que tradicionalmente han estado involucrados en la venta de Oro en el exterior (VTB, Gazprombank, Sovcombank, Sberbank, etc.).

2.- La LBMA anunció el 7 de Marzo que eliminaría las seis mineras rusas de su lista de empresas acreditadas. Sus productos (lingotes de Oro estándar) fueron despojados de su "buen estado de entrega".

3.- Se introdujeron sanciones que prohibieron la compra del metal precioso de Rusia.

En fin, se ha desarrollado una situación que recuerda mucho el bloqueo dorado que Occidente declaró hace casi un siglo (1925) a la Unión Soviética.

En Marzo, el Banco Central de Rusia anunció la reanudación de las compras de Oro para reservas. Sobre estas compras solo se puede especular, ya que el Banco Central de Rusia, refiriéndose a la guerra de sanciones, cerró la información sobre las reservas de Oro. Sin embargo, según una serie de señales indirectas, las compras son muy débiles.

No tengo dudas de que Rusia se pasará por el "aro" las sanciones y no tendrá el más mínimo problema en vender su Oro. Será por falta de demanda ..

Y, una vez más, me reitero en que el Oro físico lo debemos custodiar nosotros mismos. Nada de "intermediarios", ni los considerados "fiables"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Durante dos años (2020-2021) se extrajeron en Rusia 660,7 toneladas de MPs y las exportaciones de Oro representaron el 94,15% de toda la producción de metales. Esto nunca había sucedido en la historia del Estado ruso. Antes de eso, el Banco Central de Rusia compró la mayor parte del Oro extraído en el país para reponer las reservas internacionales (Oro y Divisas) de la Federación Rusa, pero en Marzo del 2020, el Banco Central de Rusia anunció que dejaría de comprar el metal precioso a partir del 1 de Abril.
> 
> ...



Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos no sancionan a Rusia. China tampoco.

En Dubai y Shanghai hay mercados de oro de gran volumen.

El LBMA acepta sin problemas el oro de ambos sitios.

No sé si se me entiende por dónde voy.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos no sancionan a Rusia. China tampoco.
> 
> En Dubai y Shanghai hay mercados de oro de gran volumen.
> 
> ...



Algo parecido al petróleo de la India al que no se le ponen pegas?


----------



## Kozak (13 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Algo parecido al petróleo de la India al que no se le ponen pegas?



Sactamente. Gasoil indio, ya se sabe.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2022)

Hola, Kozak: En principio, los mineros de Oro rusos lo tienen difícil, al menos por un tiempo que será más largo o más corto. Eso ya se verá.

Es cierto que a principios de Marzo de este año finalmente lograron cancelar el 20% de IVA en la compra de Oro por parte de particulares en el mercado ruso. Que tiene huevos que el Gobierno ruso robará a su ciudadanía por esa vía. De todas formas, es muy dudoso que la población rusa pueda absorber la producción rusa de Oro. Se especula que como mucho se podrían comprar 50 toneladas.

Evidentemente, los mineros de Oro buscarán "agujeros" y hay bastantes países que no han secundado las sanciones occidentales. Por ejemplo: China, India, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Camboya, Turquía y otros países más.

Sin embargo, el mayor problema para los mineros de Oro lo tienen en la propia Rusia. Y es que tienen que enfrentar una prohibición de exportación de la Oficina Federal de Ensayo. Esta organización no emite permisos para transacciones debido al hecho de que el Oro ruso se ofrece con un gran descuento y sin éste, es difícil para los mineros rusos de cualquier recurso vender algo en el extranjero. Por ejemplo, las entregas de Petróleo de Rusia a la India tienen un descuento de casi el 30%... Qué subnormales son los políticos europeos.

Pero es que los mineros rusos se quejan de que el Banco Central de Rusia accede a comprarles el Oro también con un gran descuento en relación con los precios mundiales

De alguna manera, se puede decir que el Banco Central de Rusia está "ahogando" con sus "trabas" la extracción de metal precioso en el país.

La cuestión que se plantea es hasta qué punto es "legítimo" que las reservas de Oro sean administradas por un banco central. Recordemos que en la URSS, las reservas de Oro eran administradas por el Ministerio de Hacienda y que parece lo más lógico y normal.

Por cierto, creo que en los Estados Unidos las reservas de Oro están en el balance del Tesoro.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kozak: En principio, los mineros de Oro rusos lo tienen difícil, al menos por un tiempo que será más largo o más corto. Eso ya se verá.
> 
> Es cierto que a principios de Marzo de este año finalmente lograron cancelar el 20% de IVA en la compra de Oro por parte de particulares en el mercado ruso. Que tiene huevos que el Gobierno ruso robará a su ciudadanía por esa vía. De todas formas, es muy dudoso que la población rusa pueda absorber la producción rusa de Oro. Se especula que como mucho se podrían comprar 50 toneladas.
> 
> ...



Pues como en EEUU entre 1933 y 1974. Y ni siquiera era un Ministerio que al menos se supone que depende del Gobierno y se puede cambiar mediante el voto (sí, ya, en Rusia...). Sino por un organismo que sobre el papel sigue siendo "independiente" e incluso "privado", la Reserva Federal.

Y sí, están en el balance del Tesoro... sin ser auditadas desde 1953. Con Eisenhower.


----------



## Hostigador (13 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Sactamente. Gasoil indio, ya se sabe.



Hablando de petroleo indio...Un tal"Pachauri"fue petrolero y jefe del IPCC...Pero no
le echaron por falsificar mediciones de temperatura y concentracion de CO2(y algunos
parametros mas),sino por violar a una de sus secretarias


----------



## Kozak (13 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Hablando de petroleo indio...Un tal"Pachauri"fue petrolero y jefe del IPCC...Pero no
> le echaron por falsificar mediciones de temperatura y concentracion de CO2(y algunos
> parametros mas),sino por violar a una de sus secretarias



Pues como al jefe del FMI al que no echaron por condenar a Grecia, Portugal y otros países a la deuda perpetua en vez de aceptar su bancarrota, sino por manosear a una camarera de hotel.


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> No tengo dudas de que Rusia se pasará por el "aro" las sanciones y no tendrá el más mínimo problema en vender su Oro. Será por falta de demanda ..
> 
> ...



Ya lo hacen con el petróleo, lavándolo en India, Arabia Saudí y China.
Aun más fácil con el oro siguiendo la misma ruta. Su origen puede desvancerse en un par de fundidos, es indetectable.

y respecto al ultimo párrafo….ya sabes: si no lo tocas no es tuyo. Riesgo cero. Contraparte cero.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Hablando de petroleo indio...Un tal"Pachauri"fue petrolero y jefe del IPCC...Pero no
> le echaron por falsificar mediciones de temperatura y concentracion de CO2(y algunos
> parametros mas),sino por violar a una de sus secretarias



Te equivocas por completo. El santo director del IPCC no pudo violar jamás a ninguna secretaria y por supuesto nunca fue expulsado por ello, la demostración es que la wikipedia ni siquiera menciona nada de ello.

Antes de soltar los bulos por la red, te ruego que revises los fact checkers y la wikipedia, fuente de la única verdad verdadera.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Te equivocas por completo. El santo director del IPCC no pudo violar jamás a ninguna secretaria y por supuesto nunca fue expulsado por ello, la demostración es que la wikipedia ni siquiera menciona nada de ello.
> 
> Antes de soltar los bulos por la red, te ruego que revises los fact checkers y la wikipedia, fuente de la única verdad verdadera.



Ironías aparte, lo cierto es que Rajendra Kumar Pachauri, exDirector del IPCC de la ONU, se vio obligado a dimitir por su imputación en un caso de acoso sexual.

Para más inri, Pachauri fue premio Nobel de la Paz en el 2007.

En lo que a mí concierne, Pachauri es más interesante por su vinculación al escándalo conocido como Climategate y que desveló la manipulación de los científicos alarmistas para imponer sus tesis y sobre todo a los enormes errores contenidos en el informe del IPCC del 2010.

El IPCC, bajo la Presidencia de Pachauri, y Al Gore recibieron el premio Nobel de la Paz por sus esfuerzos conjuntos en difundir la teoría alarmista.

Curiosamente, con el tiempo y una caña, sus tesis se han ido imponiendo. Qué "raro"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A ver si os "suena" esta "canción"... El Foro Económico Mundial ha revelado su último esquema: quieren usar IA para automatizar la censura de lo que consideren "discurso de odio" y "desinformación".

Según el artículo publicado por el Foro Económico Mundial, existe una necesidad urgente de utilizar"inteligencia fuera de la plataforma, multilingüe y curada por humanos en conjuntos de aprendizaje" para que la IA pueda detectar el abuso en línea antes de que llegue a las plataformas principales.

El Foro dice que esto es necesario para detener la proliferación de todo, desde el abuso infantil hasta el extremismo, la desinformación, el discurso de odio y el fraude.

"Complementar esta detección automatizada más inteligente con experiencia humana para revisar casos extremos e identificar positivos y negativos y luego volver a introducir esos hallazgos en conjuntos de entrenamiento nos permitirá crear IA con inteligencia humana integrada", se lee en el artículo del Foro. "Esta IA más inteligente se vuelve más sofisticada con cada decisión de moderación, lo que finalmente permite una detección casi perfecta a escala".

El artículo continúa con el autor afirmando que hay un retraso entre el momento en que se crean nuevas tácticas de abuso novedosas y el momento en que la inteligencia artificial realmente puede detectarlas. Por lo tanto, los equipos de confianza y seguridad deben avanzar hacia la incorporación de IA curada por humanos en el proceso de moderación de contenido para que no se puedan publicar tales abusos.

Si bien dicha IA sin duda sería buena para prevenir la difusión de material de abuso infantil, es alarmante que el Foro esté promoviendo el uso de IA para evitar que se publique "desinformación" supuestamente dañina.

El Foro ha estado cada vez más bajo escrutinio en los últimos dos años, y muchos se han dado cuenta de cuán influyente se ha vuelto la organización con respecto a la gobernanza global y regional.

Esa censura impulsada por la IA sería, por supuesto, muy eficaz para reducir ese escrutinio.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (14 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A ver si os "suena" esta "canción"... El Foro Económico Mundial ha revelado su último esquema: quieren usar IA para automatizar la censura de lo que consideren "discurso de odio" y "desinformación".
> 
> ...



Aunque la censura se vista de seda, censura se queda. Podrán llamarlo FACT CHECKING, o discurso de odio, pero no deja de ser la vieja y patética censura de todo lo que el poder no quiere que se difunda.


Yo creo que en todo caso es una guerra perdida para los censores, porque la imaginación y la inventiva humanas encontrarán nuevas formas de evitarlas, como siempre ha sido.

Lo que si podrán evitar es que en los medios principales se publiquen noticias engorrosas para el poder, pero este control ya lo poseen, los medios principales en todo occidente o bien son directamente de titularidad pública, o bien son licenciados directamente por el estado, o bien se controlan por medio de las subvenciones directas o indirectas.

Auguro una evolución gris para los medios masivos de manipulación de masas, que llevan décadas perdiendo capacidad de seguir mintiendo ante una cada vez mayor cantidad de personas que desconfían de las noticias vertidas por los grandes medios, en su mayoría FAKES que no soportan un sencillo escrutinio.

Para un ejemplo reciente, los negacionistas antivacunas, personas que han sabido entrever la realidad subyacente tras las mentiras y la propaganda vertidas sin aliento durante dos años.

Y no somos tan pocos, ni mucho menos, Una de las principales mentiras sostenidas por los estados es sobre la verdadera dimensión de la disidencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2022)

Hola, kikepm: Una gran parte de la población sigue siendo fiel a la manipulación informativa. En el tema de la "Pandemia" pudimos asistir a una vergonzosa puesta en escena que tuvo el respaldo de una población atemorizada y eso es innegable.

Veremos cuando llegue el mes de Octubre... Creo que volverán a tocarnos los huevos con una vuelta a medidas represivas. Está claro que muchos nos las pasaremos por el forro, ya que ninguna de las que se adoptaron tenía la menor lógica y algunas todavía siguen vigentes. Sólo falta ver cómo sigue funcionando la "Sanidad" pública y que se ha convertido en un "campus" de vagos y demás. Mientras, las listas de espera aumentando...

Personalmente, opino que estamos peor que nunca en lo que respecta a una información sería y responsable. Por ejemplo, un día y otro inciden en el "cambio climático" y apoyándose en unos datos que suelen ser totalmente falsos dentro de un contexto histórico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo diría que la sanidad publica (en minúsculas y sin acento) se ha convertido en una máquina de triturar vidas, donde a uno ya le da miedo hacer una visita a un hospital porque no sabes si podrás volver a salir igual o peor que cuando entraste.



O simplemente que pasen de ti... por si acabas reventando. Hasta parece que lo estén buscando.

La de jubilados que "limpiaron" con la "Pandemia"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

En el contexto de la escalada de tensiones entre los Estados Unidos y China, el viernes pasado (12 de Agosto) cinco de las empresas estatales más grandes de China anunciaron su intención de dejar
de cotizar en la Bolsa de New York: PetroChina Co Ltd,
China Life Insurance Co, China Petroleum & Chemical Corp, Aluminium Corp of China y Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co, que representan la friolera de $ 300.000 millones en capitalización de mercado.

Lo que está en juego aquí es un mayor escrutinio de las empresas chinas que cotizan en los Estados Unidos en el que los reguladores estadounidenses insisten desde que se aprobó la legislación del Congreso en el 2020 durante la Administración Trump en esta dirección.

La legislación siguió al fracaso de negociaciones prolongadas para que los reguladores estadounidenses obtuvieran acceso completo para inspeccionar los documentos de auditoría de las empresas chinas que cotizan en los EE.UU., lo que Beijing considera "represión" contra las empresas chinas y "desacoplamiento financiero".

Tanto en términos de capitalización de mercado de la Bolsa de New York en su conjunto (que actualmente asciende a $ 26,2 billones) como en términos de acciones de depósito estadounidenses en las cinco empresas chinas, este desarrollo en sí no es trascendental, pero tiene implicaciones...

No obstante, es una señal que se notará en los mercados financieros, incluso cuando un número creciente de empresas chinas también se están posicionando para excluirse de los mercados estadounidenses.

Curiosamente, la legislación estadounidense del 2020 también incluye un impulso para excluir de la lista a las empresas que cotizan en los Estados Unidos cambiando las reglas de auditoría. La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de los EE.UU. había incluido a 159 sociedades anónimas de concepto chino (compañías que operan en China) en su lista de vigilancia de exclusión de la lista a fines de Julio.

Teniendo en cuenta que la carrera por mantener la primera posición entre los mercados de capitales globales es feroz, las percepciones de los inversores globales sí que importan, y el éxodo de empresas chinas de alto potencial no puede dejar de reflejarse negativamente en la Bolsa de New York. Wall Street también es un cabildero poderoso.

Por lo tanto, el plan de juego chino sería moderar las estrictas regulaciones de los Estados Unidos, que actualmente están apretando las tuercas a las empresas chinas que recaudan dinero en los EE.UU., a menos que expliquen completamente sus estructuras legales y revelen el riesgo de que el Gobierno chino interfiera en sus negocios.

Evidentemente, el interés de China radica en llegar a un consenso. En el futuro, la última prueba de fuego será si más grandes empresas estatales chinas se retiran o no de los mercados estadounidenses. Hay alrededor de 250 empresas chinas que cotizan en los EE.UU. Ahí es donde entrarán en juego las incertidumbres en las relaciones entre los Estados Unidos y China.

Es natural que las empresas chinas reorganicen sus enfoques financieros, por ejemplo, cotizando en la Bolsa de Valores de Hong Kong, en lugar de exponerse a los crecientes riesgos políticos en los EE.UU. Y los riesgos políticos pueden provenir de una variedad de fuentes...

Tradicionalmente, los riesgos políticos podrían haber sido evaluados en términos de decisiones políticas y cambios que afectan los aranceles comerciales, los impuestos, las condiciones laborales, la privatización y la regulación, los cambios de liderazgo político, la volatilidad política o la incertidumbre derivada del terrorismo, los disturbios, los golpes de Estado o las guerras, etc., interrumpir la capacidad de una empresa para ejecutar su estrategia elegida y la capacidad de ofrecer sus productos o servicios de manera rentable.

Pero los riesgos geopolíticos, como la intervención rusa en Ucrania, han introducido una plantilla completamente nueva: las "sanciones del Infierno" congelaron la moneda rusa y las reservas de Oro, confiscaron los activos privados rusos y expulsaron a los bancos rusos del sistema bancario occidental.

Mientras tanto, la situación de Taiwán ocupa un lugar preponderante. A raíz de la visita de la Presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a Taipei el 2 y 3 de Agosto, los comentarios chinos han amenazado con "implicaciones serías y de gran alcance en las relaciones bilaterales, incluso en los campos económicos", citando, por ejemplo, la decisión del principal fabricante de baterías para vehículos eléctricos de China, Contemporary Amperex Tecnólogo Co, para suspender sus planes de anunciar una planta multimillonaria en América del Norte.

En fin, no cabe duda de que las últimas medidas políticas, económicas y financieras llevadas a cabo por Occidente se traducirán en un mayor deterioro entre los dos bloques que se están "perfilando" y donde es posible que tanto Washington como Beijing parecen estar de acuerdo en librar distintas "formas" de guerra...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Los funcionarios alemanes han advertido al público que se implementarán medidas extremas y draconianas de racionamiento de energía. También dijeron que esperan disturbios civiles masivos por las medidas de racionamiento extremo.

Por su parte, el Deutsche Bank predice que "la madera se utilizará para calefacción siempre que sea posible"...

El Ministro de Economía y Vicecanciller alemán, Robert Habeck, pidió previamente a los ciudadanos que reduzcan la calefacción, las saunas y las duchas. También dijo el viernes pasado que los edificios públicos de todo el país no podrán establecer la calefacción por encima de los 19° este otoño. Se harán excepciones para hospitales e "instalaciones sociales".

En una entrevista con "Suddeutsche Zeitung", uno de los principales diarios del país, Habeck dijo que las nuevas regulaciones serían parte de la Ley de Seguridad Energética, y se sumarían a las prohibiciones previamente anunciadas sobre el calentamiento de piscinas privadas 

La dependencia de Alemania de la energía rusa a la luz de las sanciones está haciendo las cosas increíblemente difíciles para aquellos que no son parte de la clase dominante que manda. La situación se ha estado gestando durante algún tiempo, provocando que los precios se disparen en medio de una disminución en el suministro del Gas ruso a Europa. En una entrevista con "ZDF", Stephan Kramer, que dirige el servicio de inteligencia nacional en el Estado alemán de Turingia, advirtió que las protestas "legítimas" por la Crisis energética podrían ser "secuestradas por extremistas"... Curándose en salud, por no decir que también por lo más LÓGICO: por los ciudadanos promedio enfurecidos.

"Es probable que nos enfrentamos a protestas masivas y disturbios", dijo Kramer. "Estamos lidiando con un estado de ánimo altamente emotivo, agresivo y pesimista en el futuro de la Sociedad, cuya confianza en el Estado, sus instituciones y actores políticos está llena de dudas masivas". Muy probablemente son muchos los alemanes los que empiezan a estar hartos de unos "amos" que quieren controlar a los "esclavos" a toda costa...

En cualquier caso, no será que el Gobierno alemán se ha enrocado de forma absurda en el contencioso bélico de la Guerra de Ucrania. Y, de momento, seguimos asistiendo a la falta de ganas de solucionar el conflicto por la vía diplomática y solo suministrando armas y más armas al Zelenski de los huevos, que debería ser el primero en buscar menos muerte y destrucción en su país. Está loco si piensa que va a ganarle el "pulso" a Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Los funcionarios alemanes han advertido al público que se implementarán medidas extremas y draconianas de racionamiento de energía. También dijeron que esperan disturbios civiles masivos por las medidas de racionamiento extremo.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, cuando leo lo de “se prevén disturbios” la única opción que consideran es que esos disturbios no ocurran

como fue con el covid, que funcionó solo porque fue la misma población que se controló a sí misma

o realmente creemos que 10 o 20 o 100 policías van a poder parar una masa realmente enfurecida?

en el momento que se desate la ira, se acabo’ la autoridad del gobierno de la ue y de quien sea

por eso van a intentar que seamos nosotros mismos los policías


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En mi opinión, cuando leo lo de “se prevén disturbios” la única opción que consideran es que esos disturbios no ocurran
> 
> como fue con el covid, que funcionó solo porque fue la misma población que se controló a sí misma
> 
> ...



Habrá que esperar a ver qué pasa a la vuelta de unos pocos meses.

Yo sí creo que están considerando la posibilidad de esos hipotéticos disturbios.

Me imagino que intentarán "dosificar" las medidas y que podrían extremarse en el tiempo. Ahí sí que veo probable que se produjeran disturbios de cierta entidad.

La alusión a "extremistas", quizás busca la participación del "chivateo" por parte de la población más sumisa o que tiene asumido ese papel dentro del "rebaño".

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (16 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En mi opinión, cuando leo lo de “se prevén disturbios” la única opción que consideran es que esos disturbios no ocurran
> 
> como fue con el covid, que funcionó solo porque fue la misma población que se controló a sí misma
> 
> ...



Y creéis que la reacción de la gente no la tienen en cuenta ? Es precisamente lo que están provocando, el caos y el desorden para tomar definitivamente el control con medidas dictatoriales y militares.

Un Nuevo Orden Mundial no puede instaurarse sin destruir primero el antiguo.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Habrá que esperar a ver qué pasa a la vuelta de unos pocos meses.
> 
> Yo sí creo que están considerando la posibilidad de esos hipotéticos disturbios.
> 
> ...



Sabes que pasó en Italia con el
covid no? Simplemente dijeron que no se podía manifestarse, y punto, problema resuelto

el pobre putzer sentado en un banco en roma con su cartelito, que daba casi pena, le dijeron que no entrara en la ciudad durante dos años, y así en todas las ciudades a las que intentó acudir

van a intentar que ni empiecen, pero si empieza algo, se acabó, van a venir moronegros en masa a saquearlo todo y luego nos encerrarán con la excusa de la seguridad nacional

nos han enseñado ya sus métodos, los han probado incluso, así que es bastante evidente lo que pasaría

como siempre la bola de cristal no la tiene nadie pero diría que por allí van los tiros


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Toda aportación que sea para Sumar es bienvenida en este hilo. Y mucho más si es didáctica como es el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Sabes que pasó en Italia con el
> covid no? Simplemente dijeron que no se podía manifestarse, y punto, problema resuelto
> 
> el pobre putzer sentado en un banco en roma con su cartelito, que daba casi pena, le dijeron que no entrara en la ciudad durante dos años, y así en todas las ciudades a las que intentó acudir
> ...



Que yo recuerde -y recuerdo bien- en Noviembre del año pasado hubo violentas manifestaciones en buena parte de Europa contra las medidas Covid.

En Italia no sé si fueron virulentas o no, pero sé que en Roma, en las proximidades del Circo Máximo, se manifestaron miles de personas contra el "pase verde"...

En las manifestaciones europeas hubieron miles de participantes y que fueron especialmente violentas en los Países Bajos y Bélgica.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Que yo recuerde -y recuerdo bien- en Noviembre del año pasado hubo violentas manifestaciones en buena parte de Europa contra las medidas Covid.
> 
> En Italia no sé si fueron virulentas o no, pero sé que en Roma, en las proximidades del Circo Máximo, se manifestaron miles de personas contra el "pase verde"...
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero en este caso no estoy del todo de acuerdo (sobre Italia por lo menos)

allá por el 2000 había muchas más manifestaciones, y de todo tipo.. por ejemplo recordamos nuevamente la manifestación contra el g8 en Génova que reunió a cientos de miles de personas, en contra de la globalización. Fue realmente un hito.

huelga decir que no sirvió para nada pues nos tacharon de violentos black block que lo destrozaban todo sin razon (esos eran con toda probabilidad SUS infiltrados) y pa’alante con la globalización

hasta por primera vez se permitieron cerrar todo el centro de la ciudad declarándolo “zona roja” y por la noche se fueron a pegar a gente que estaba durmiendo en el mismo sitio puesto a disposición para ellos por el mismo gobierno de la ciudad, en fin..

dicho esto, no hubo ni la sombra de las manifestaciones de antaño

ahora bien, sobre lo de circo massimo no sé a cuál en concreto te refieres pero sé que estuvo en vigor la prohibición en toda Italia y durante muuucho tiempo

esto por ejemplo es de noviembre del 21

Piazze vietate e via dal centro: la circolare del Viminale sui cortei no green pass


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2022)

Hombre, frankie83, en ningún momento he querido comparar las manifestaciones contra el Covid con otras más numerosas e históricas. Por ejemplo, siendo un adolescente viví el Mayo del 68 de Francia...

Y si nos vamos a la Historia con las que desembocaron en la Revolución Francesa.

Bueno, en el Circo Máximo o proximidades se reunieron unos pocos miles de manifestantes, al igual que en otros lugares de Roma, como la Porta Maggiore... Pero vamos no se pueden comparar con las que hubo en Bruselas, Rotterdam, La Haya, Viena, Zagreb, etc.

Por lo que me comentaron amigos italianos hubo manifestaciones anti "Green Pass" en muchos puntos de Italia.

En cualquier caso, creo que tú eres italiano y sabrás mejor que yo cómo están las cosas por allí.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ago 2022)

Mi opinión acerca de la guerra de Ucrania es que es un movimiento perfectamente orquestado para seguir con la "Agenda 2030" consistente en:

- subir "artificialmente" el precio de la energía y por tanto de todo, provocando de paso quiebras y escasez de productos agroalimentarios
- empeorar la calidad de vida de la población y crisparla
- romper las cadenas de distribución ya muy tensionadas tanto por los "ahorros de costes" pre-pandémicos como por la pandemia en sí
- de propina, se está sufriendo una sequía histórica (prevista? quién sabe...) que está empeorando aún más las cosas a todos los niveles....

Sólo falta alguna catástrofe natural gorda (provocada o no) para rematar el tema y empezar el "Gran Reset" anunciado que sirva como excusa para rehacer un sistema socioeconómico (el capitalista) que está más que quebrado desde hace décadas y se mantiene sólo con "patadas hacia adelante" continuas (créditos infinitos, crear dinero de la nada, petrodólar, el "invento" de los derivados, etc.)

El problema será cómo de violento será ese "Reset" y cuánta miseria y muertes de millones de personas habrá que aguantar en ese proceso... pero soy bastante pesimista a ese respecto, pues está claro que efectivamente se está provocando conscientemente una situación límite para aprovechar y atar muy corto y recortar aún más libertades de una población que estará cada vez más desesperada y cabreada y buscará quién les de "respuestas fáciles" que quieran oir (hola extremismos... anda, como con el crack y crisis de los años 30 del siglo pasado....)

Y sobre la guerra en sí, durará hasta que se acaben los arsenales y municiones tanto de unos como de otros, pues si algo tienen las guerras modernas es que a diferencia de las antiguas la tremenda complejidad de los sistemas de armas actuales y su dependencia de cientos de proveedores de todo el mundo hacen que sean muy lentos y difíciles de reponer de forma rápida... por ahí leí por ejemplo que se habían gastado ya el equivalente a 3 años de producción de Javelins useños y subiendo.... y no veo a ningún país dispuestos a reconvertir su industria a una "economía de guerra".... Rusia tiene también una enorme cantidad de armamento almacenado de la era soviética, pero hay que ver si son utilizables después de tantas décadas almacenadas y su capacidad de fabricación es mucho más limitada que la useña.... de hecho ya están teniendo problemas de municiones (usando misiles tierra-aire para tierra-tierra por ej.) y eso es lo que determinará su voluntad de llegar a un alto el fuego o no....

Mis 50 céntimos como se suele decir....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Buen post y con interesantes reflexiones.

Te diré que, en su momento, escribí un artículo en Rankia donde esbozaba la posibilidad de que la Guerra de Ucrania fuera un plan B de estos "indigentes mentales".

Ahora mismo, no sabría decirte... Todo está lleno de confusión. La "Agenda 2030" tenía carácter mundial y parece que ahora la quieren circunscribir a Occidente. Era más factible una implementación global, dado que China, Rusia, India, etc. no son ningún modelo de Democracia...

Y la "Agenda 2030" puede quedar herida de muerte si en las próximas elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. el candidato republicano se hace con el Poder y que ahora parece lo más factible.

De todas formas, visto desde "afuera", parece absolutamente demencial el camino que pretende recorrer Occidente... Se está encaminando hacia la autodestrucción, al menos desde los estándares que vivimos en la actualidad.

Un punto de tu post con el que me he quedado es tu referencia a la sequía generalizada que hay en la UE -y también en otras partes del planeta -. Perooooo aquí hay algo que se me escapa... En el pasado Otoño/Invierno, tanto en España como en la UE hubo importantes desbordamientos de los ríos más importantes y que provocaron fuertes inundaciones... Y los pantanos tuvieron que abrir compuertas... Recuerdo haber visto niveles muy altos en el Ebro... Sin embargo, la realidad es que tenemos los pantanos en unos niveles muy bajos. Afortunadamente, queda poco para que pase Agosto y lo más probable es que volvamos a asistir a grandes precipitaciones y las consiguientes inundaciones...

Lo que empieza a ser urgente es la adopción de medidas para que tanta agua no se pierda por el camino y también medidas preventivas para limitar más el alcance masivo que tienen los incendios forestales.

Respecto a la Guerra de Ucrania, ésta será una guerra de desgaste y donde se limitan a gastar las municiones que tienen almacenadas desde hace años. Unos en Rusia y los otros "importando"... Y no te engañes, Rusia puede aguantar lo que quiera. Es más, podría poner fin a esta guerra de forma muy rápida. Simplemente, adoptando la misma práctica que usó la Alemania Nazi en Bielorrusia y Ucrania... Claro que eso nos llevaría a una guerra en toda Europa...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ago 2022)

Buenas,

Sobre la sequía, independientemente que se crea o no en el tema del cambio climático y su origen antropogénico la realidad es que los eventos climáticos "extremos" se están multiplicando en estos últimos años, y en los mismos están incluidos tanto los tornados como las lluvias torrenciales, las "Filomenas", las olas de frío/calor y las sequías... y ya están diciendo de hecho que debido al calentamiento/evaporación del Mediterráneo tan grande este verano, al Levante español le espera un otoño muy duro de inundaciones por la famosa "gota fría" que le espera, mucho mayor que en otros años (esperemos que no se cumpla....) y lo de intentar aprovechar ese exceso de lluvias ya están diciendo que es muy difícil, entre otras otras cosas porque por un lado suele llover por debajo de los embalses (que suelen estar más bien en las cabeceras de las cuencas) y por otro simplemente cuando hay lluvia torrencial arrasa con todo incluyendo las posibles canalizaciones que se quisieran hacer para aprovechar el agua sobrante, que acabarían destrozadas/atoradas de residuos de esos violentos torrentes "sucios" sin remedio... por eso mismo tienen que desembalsar de urgencia cuando sí hay suerte y ha llovido por arriba del embalse de turno.... otra cosa evidentemente es que lloviera de forma moderada y durante meses claro, pero estaríamos hablando de otro clima directamente....

Por otra parte, el tema de los incendios forestales continuará mientras sea un NEGOCIO para tanta gente, a los que viene de perlas poder echarle la culpa al calor y la sequía: ganaderos, cazadores, madereras, etc. Mientras no se les meta mano (que me da a mi que no viendo el mamoneo tanto en Doñana como en el Mar Menor donde pretenden legalizar miles de hectáreas de regadío ilegales para "ganar votos" entre otras lindezas...) la cosa no puede sino empeorar, pues sé de buena fuente que las condiciones de los bomberos forestales son cada vez más precarias y tienen previstas hasta huelgas....

Y sobre Rusia, sobre el papel supuestamente tienen material para aguantar durante años, pero también supuestamente tenían tal superioridad en general que en teoría tendrían que haber resuelto la campaña en cuestión de días y ni siquiera han conseguido superioridad aérea pese a la cantidad tan enorme de aviones que tienen (su estado es ya otra cuestión) debido probablemente a escasez de recursos (la hora de vuelo de un caza moderno sale cara de coj... y eso que los aviones rusos son en general más "simples" y baratos que los occidentales...) y pilotos y en los Estados mayores occidentales "flipan" literalmente con las tácticas tan torpes y nefastas de ataque que han empleado las unidades acorazadas rusas prácticamente suicidas que les han facilitado las cosas a los ucranianos enormemente para resistir.... así que uno nunca se puede fiar de nada....

Que aunque sea un ejemplo muy lejano y por tanto cogido por los pelos en teoría según la famosa "Notitia Dignatatum" que espeficaba una lista de las distintas unidades militares del Imperio Romano tardío que en teoría tenía decenas de miles de soldados en diferentes unidades que tendrían que haber resistido perfectamente las invasiones bárbaras del siglo V, en realidad resultó que esas unidades estaban tan escasas de soldados y estos estaban tan mal equipados y pagados que fueron arrasados sin problemas por los pueblos bárbaros que cruzaron el Rhin (se tuvieron que crear casi 100 unidades nuevas después dicha invasión) cuando no se pasaron al enemigo directamente porque muchos eran de origen bárbaro o se sublevaron contra el emperador proclamando a un usurpador llamado Constantino III.... un desastre sin paliativos que dejaron a todo el Occidente romano indefenso ante las correrías de los distintos pueblos bárbaros ante los cuales el emperador "legítimo" de turno sólo pudo contener un tiempo haciéndoles guerrear unos contra otros hasta que se dieron cuenta que no habría consecuencias si no hacían ni pvto caso de lo que les dijera....









La Notitia Dignitatum y el Ejército romano del Bajo Imperio


La Notitia Dignitatum nos muestra a través de su estudio los problemas y las crisis que afrontaba el ejército romano del Bajo Imperio.



www.despertaferro-ediciones.com




.

Un saludo


----------



## Hostigador (17 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sobre la sequía, independientemente que se crea o no en el tema del cambio climático y su origen antropogénico la realidad es que los eventos climáticos "extremos" se están multiplicando en estos últimos años, y en los mismos están incluidos tanto los tornados como las lluvias torrenciales, las "Filomenas", las olas de frío/calor y las sequías... y ya están diciendo de hecho que debido al calentamiento/evaporación del Mediterráneo tan grande este verano, al Levante español le espera un otoño muy duro de inundaciones por la famosa "gota fría" que le espera, mucho mayor que en otros años (esperemos que no se cumpla....) y lo de intentar aprovechar ese exceso de lluvias ya están diciendo que es muy difícil, entre otras otras cosas porque por un lado suele llover por debajo de los embalses (que suelen estar más bien en las cabeceras de las cuencas) y por otro simplemente cuando hay lluvia torrencial arrasa con todo incluyendo las posibles canalizaciones que se quisieran hacer para aprovechar el agua sobrante, que acabarían destrozadas/atoradas de residuos de esos violentos torrentes "sucios" sin remedio... por eso mismo tienen que desembalsar de urgencia cuando sí hay suerte y ha llovido por arriba del embalse de turno.... otra cosa evidentemente es que lloviera de forma moderada y durante meses claro, pero estaríamos hablando de otro clima directamente....
> 
> ...



Hay un libro,"El fatal destino de Roma"de Kyle Harper,en el ke menciona a los minimos y maximos solares y los compara con
periodos del Imperio Romano
Tambien comenta parametros de orden economico,como el precio del trigo redimido en oro a lo largo de los siglos


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Hay un libro,"El fatal destino de Roma"de Kyle Harper,en el ke menciona a los minimos y maximos solares y los compara con
> periodos del Imperio Romano
> Tambien comenta parametros de orden economico,como el precio del trigo redimido en oro a lo largo de los siglos



Sí, lo conozco... el problema de todas formas de todas las teorías de la caída del Imperio romano Occidental es que tienen que explicar al mismo tiempo la pervivencia del Oriental en la misma época... y éste tuvo períodos jodidísimos también (así a bote pronto las invasiones avaras y persas sólo 1 siglo y pico después y las conquistas y sitios salvajes de los árabes 2 siglos después....)


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Hay muchas cosas que todavía desconocemos sobre la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente...

Y el Imperio de Oriente aguantó, a pesar de tenerlo tan mal o peor que el de Occidente...

A mí siempre me ha llamado la atención que ya a partir de finales del Siglo II, los romanos se plantearán la división del Imperio. De hecho, creo que fue Caracalla quien primero se lo planteó y pensó en dividirlo con su hermano Geta (al que luego eliminaría). Desde luego, esa "percepción" demostrada por los romanos hizo que el Imperio durase algo más de un milenio...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (17 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que todavía desconocemos sobre la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente...
> 
> Y el Imperio de Oriente aguantó, a pesar de tenerlo tan mal o peor que el de Occidente...
> 
> ...



Con el Imperio Romano Oriental(despues bautizado Bizantino)hubo importantes cambios culturales,por ejemplo el
primer Concilio de Nicea elimino la reencarnacion de la Biblia,supuestamente para evitar aun mas la fragmentacion
politica de akel entonces...


----------



## frankie83 (17 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que todavía desconocemos sobre la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente...
> 
> Y el Imperio de Oriente aguantó, a pesar de tenerlo tan mal o peor que el de Occidente...
> 
> ...



Declino y caída del imperio Romano, en seis enormes volúmenes, te explica todo y más 

una lectura encantadora

tras la caída del imperio de occidente el imperio de oriente no es nada… permanece aislado y cada vez más retrogrado


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Bueno, hay un "lapsus" en el que Justiniano recuperó buena parte del Imperio Romano de Occidente. De hecho, creo que las Baleares fueron bizantinas hasta la llegada de los árabes. Aunque no está muy claro cuando cayeron en poder de éstos. Parece ser que no fue al principio de la invasión árabe.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Hay un libro,"El fatal destino de Roma"de Kyle Harper,en el ke menciona a los minimos y maximos solares y los compara con
> periodos del Imperio Romano
> Tambien comenta parametros de orden economico,como el precio del trigo redimido en oro a lo largo de los siglos



No se propone la corrupción como causa??


----------



## Hostigador (17 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No se propone la corrupción como causa??



Tambien lo menciona varias veces


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Ago 2022)

Muy cierto, el llamado "Renacimiento Justiniano" tuvo un mérito enorme porque se consiguió con ejércitos muy reducidos pero donde primaba más la calidad que la cantidad y dirigidos por un general fuera de serie (Belisario) que exigía férrea disciplina a su muy sofisticada caballería que era el secreto de su éxito (servía tanto de choque como de hostigamiento a distancia dado que estaban entrenados tanto como de lanceros como de arqueros).

Lo malo es que la peste Justiniana fue una catástrofe que drenó todos los recursos económicos y humanos del imperio trastocando dicha reconquista (la guerra en Italia se enquistó 20 años destrozándola a un nivel pavoroso.....) y hubo hambres y sequías tremendas de propina pues parece ser que coincidió con una erupción volcánica que jodió el clima y hasta los cronistas dicen que al sol le faltaba "fulgor", supuestamente por la ceniza de dicha erupción... Si no, quién sabe si no habrían tenido éxito completando dicha reconquista, pues los ejércitos visigodo y franco eran también muy inferiores al bizantino y en un hipotético choque los podrían haber aplastado sin mucho problema como ya hicieron con vándalos y ostrogodos y los árabes más adelante demostraron que se podía hacer con una única batalla.... pero se fue todo al garete y tuvieron que concentrar los escasos recursos que les quedaron en defender el Danubio de los bárbaros y Siria de Persia y el resto es Historia....

Sobre la división del Imperio Romano, había 2 hechos incontestables que incitaban a ello:

- había tantos frentes que el emperador no podía atenderlos a todos. Y si no estaba presente, el peligro de que tal o cual general romano se rebelara y proclamara emperador sus legiones era alto....
- la parte Oriental era MUCHO más rica que la Occidental, así que prefería soltar "lastre" cuanto antes y concentrar sus recursos en defenderse de los bárbaros del Danubio y el peligrosísimo imperio persa en lugar de mandar sus fuerzas al lejano Rhin o Britania y que se las apañaran los Occidentales... pronto se vio lo acertado de esa visión, pues de otra manera seguramente habría colapsado el Imperio romano en su conjunto al no poder atender tantos frentes a la vez....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A continuación os traduzco un artículo de André Marqués y que se ha reproducido en muchos medios alternativos estadounidenses.

El IPC en los Estados Unidos fue del 9,1% en Junio. Teniendo en cuenta que el Gobierno miente sobre la Inflación, es mejor considerar el IPC de Shadow Government Statistics (basado en la metodología del IPC de la década de los 80), que era (al 13 de Julio) de alrededor del 17%...

El Gobierno afirma que el alto IPC se debe a la invasión rusa de Ucrania (se podría argumentar que una de las razones son las sanciones a la Economía de Rusia, que no hacen mucho daño al Gobierno ruso y perjudican a la gente común tanto dentro como fuera de Rusia). Pero esto es solo una excusa para que el Gobierno no admita la culpa. Está claro que la guerra influye en el l IPC, ya que elimina la oferta de diversos bienes y servicios, lo que termina aumentando los precios. Sin embargo, el IPC ha estado subiendo desde Febrero del 2021.

Los bloqueos del 2020 y 2021 (y los posteriores shocks de oferta) también fueron un factor importante, pero la verdadera razón por la que los precios están subiendo es la Inflación (expansión monetaria) creada por el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos, tanto en el 2020 como en en el 2021.

Sí, los choques de oferta provocaron aumentos en ALGUNOS precios en la Economía, pero no un aumento general en los precios de bienes y servicios. Si hay un choque de oferta de ciertos bienes (haciendo que su precio suba), pero la oferta de dinero no cambia, habrá un nuevo equilibrio de oferta y demanda de los diversos bienes y servicios en la Economía (ya que la oferta de dinero es la misma y los individuos tendrán que cambiar la asignación de su presupuesto, por lo que los precios de los bienes que tendrán una menor demanda disminuirán).

Una vez finalizada el choque de oferta de estos bienes, su oferta aumentaría y los precios disminuirían (cambiando nuevamente el equilibrio de oferta y demanda). Sólo el aumento del dinero en circulación puede hacer que TODOS (o casi todos) los precios de la Economía aumenten simultáneamente, ya que el valor del dinero disminuye y se necesitan más unidades monetarias para pagar los los bienes y servicios.

La Inflación (la expansión de la oferta monetaria) y el consiguiente aumento de los precios es un impuesto disfrazado. El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos aumentó su gasto y su déficit presupuestario, Así, emitió más títulos de Deuda, que en su mayoría fueron comprados por la Reserva Federal a través de un aumento de la base monetaria (M0). Luego, el Gobierno gastó el dinero recién creado, aumentando la cantidad de dinero en circulación en la Economía (M1 y M2), lo que tiende a hacer que los precios suban.

Tenga en cuenta que el Gobierno aumentó su gasto sin aumentar los impuestos en la misma proporción. El costo del aumento del gasto público lo pagó la población (nada del Gobierno es gratis, ni siquiera para los pobres, que son los más sufren los impuestos, ya que sus ingresos son más bajos) no con los impuestos, sino con el aumento de precios que ocurrió debido a la Inflación.

También tenga en cuenta que el endeudamiento del Gobierno, por sí mismo, no es inflacionario. Si los títulos de Deuda son absorbidos por el mercado (por los inversores y las instituciones financieras), el Banco Central no crea dinero nuevo.

Sin embargo, incluso en este caso, la Economía se daña porque cuando el Gobierno se endeuda se apropia de recursos que podrían utilizarse para inversiones productivas (lo que podría aumentar la productividad de la Economía y hacer que los precios bajen). Además, el endeudamiento del Gobierno también implica costos de intereses. Para pagar el interés (que tiende a aumentar a medida que crece la Deuda), los Gobiernos a menudo aumentan los impuestos y/o piden prestado aún más. El costo de los intereses representa más recursos que son expropiados de la Economía por el Gobierno.

Los aumentos de precios perjudican a todos, especialmente a los pobres y a la clase media baja (que tienen menos recursos). Debido al aumento de los precios, las personas inevitablemente tendrán que hacer recortes presupuestarios, comprando menos bienes y servicios. El nivel de vida baja. En el mejor de los casos, las personas no hacen recortes presupuestarios, sino que ahorran menos que antes.

Los pobres y la clase media baja también se ven más afectadas porque, debido al aumento de los precios, las personas ricas y la clase media alta (que tienen ingresos suficientes para no hacer recorte presupuestarios) terminan ahorrando e invirtiendo menos (por supuesto, apenas sienten este cambio ellos mismos, pero es un gran recorte en los ahorros e inversiones en la Economía). Si hay menos inversión en la Economía, la productividad no aumenta (o incluso disminuye) y los precios tienden a aumentar en el medio y largo plazo.

Pero incluso las personas adineradas y la clase media alta pueden verse gravemente afectadas por el aumento de los precios causado por la Inflación. Imagine, por ejemplo, una empresa minorista. Si los precios suben, las personas (en particular, los pobres y la clase media baja, que son la mayoría) dejarán de comprar ciertos productos (después de todo, sus ingresos no son lo suficientemente altos como para permitirse el lujo de no hacerlo).

Por lo tanto, aún con precios al alza, la utilidad de la empresa disminuye (o la empresa termina incurriendo en pérdidas), considerando también que, debido a la Inflación, aumentan los costos de los productores y de la empresa minorista. Es lo que ocurrió hace unos meses con Target, que registró menos beneficios. Los propietarios de las grandes empresas minoristas y las empresas que producen los bienes registran menos beneficios (o incluso incurren en pérdidas), y los inversores y las instituciones financieras que compran las acciones de estas empresas también pierden (dado que las acciones valen menos y las empresas tienden a pagar menos dividendos o incluso suspenderlos).

Por lo tanto, todos están peor debido a la Inflación generada por el Gobierno. Pero son los pobres y la clase media baja quienes reciben la mayoría de las balas.

Los Gobiernos siempre afirman ayudar a los pobres y a la clase media baja. Pero éstos son precisamente los que cargan con la mayor parte del costo de los Gobiernos (impuestos, endeudamiento, regulaciones e Inflación). Después de todo, la clase media alta y los ricos pueden recurrir a abogados, agencias de consultoría fiscal para asignar sus activos a fin de pagar menos impuestos (todo legalmente).

Y es bueno que lo hagan (si no, habría aún menos inversión en la Economía y los precios serían aún más altos). También pueden comprar mucho Oro, invertir en activos cotizados en monedas menos infladas o recurrir a cualquier otra forma de protección patrimonial.

Por lo tanto, los más pobres son los que realmente pagan por el Gobierno. Es precisamente por culpa de los Gobiernos que los pobres y la clase media baja, en la mayoría de los casos, no se enriquecen. Es el Gobierno el que perpetúa la pobreza, precisamente para justificar su existencia pretendiendo ayudar a los más pobres. Después de todo, si no hubiera Inflación monetaria creada por los Gobiernos, los precios tenderían a disminuir a medida que aumentara la productividad de la Economía y aumentaría el nivel de vida.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ago 2022)

Es más que evidente que preparan a occidente, y servidores de este, para un expolio pactado desde arriba y que como indica @fernandojcg afectará sobre todo a los de la mitad hacia abajo.

Las economías keynesianas aplauden inflaciones de un 3%, 4% y las "cura" con el puto intervencionismo estatal una y otra vez. Quizá este energúmeno consideraba que la raza humana era honrada, y se podía aceptar como algo "pasajero" ese tipo de desequilibrios, que con la ayuda "desinteresada" del gobierno, y un empujoncito de intervencionismo, dejarían las cosas mejor que antes.

Teóricamente y quizá con la mentalidad de un economista de hace casi cien años, se podrían coger con pinzas sus tesis. Pero hoy, y tras décadas de drogar, dopar, y cebar a la economía con más y más intervencionismo, cualquiera llega a la conclusión de que si un mal subyace y se hace resistente a la cura, termina por crecer, fortalecerse, y destruir al huésped.

Sé que por aquí sois mucho de "guerra" abierta como solución a gran parte de los problemas actuales ...


Guerra contra USA, guerra contra la UE, guerra contra el sistema. guerra contra el Estado, guerra contra la burocracia...


Es posible que una guerra, de las de verdad, pusiera de nuevo el contador a cero, no lo sé; pero lo que sí sé, es que si esta se produce, los que la pagaremos con sangre y sobre todo con nuestro presente y futuro, seremos los de siempre.

Dicho esto, creo que todos tenemos identificado el problema, y la cuestión sería la siguiente:

Imaginad por un momento que se os entregase poder absoluto de decisión sobre las economías globales, sobre la emisión monetaria, sobre los tipos de interés, la deuda, los impuestos...

¿Qué haríais para solventar una encrucijada dónde, o se permite que la bola de nieve siga creciendo hasta que estalle, quizá mañana, o quizá en una década, o se promocionaría una política de recortes, precariedad, sufrimiento, restricciones ...?

Hemos visto décadas de opulencia, abundancia, despilfarro... todo con el beneplácito de las economías que alegremente aplicaban políticas expansivas monetarias, respaldadas en un crecimiento futuro, y en una deuda pagadera a perpetuidad.

Ahora se amenaza con algo "relativamente novedoso", seguir con políticas expansivas, al tiempo que esa expansión no llega para cubrir el incremento de precios, condenando a la "masa" a dar un paso atrás, y replantearse todo a lo que se le había acostumbrado en estos años.

¿necesito pasta?

Tengo curro, pido crédito, bajos intereses, compro, invierto, pago, y con el tiempo soy más rico.


¿necesito más pasta?


Tengo curro, pido crédito sobre mis bienes, los invierto en renta variable, más inmuebles, todo sube, soy más rico.


Ahora apliquemos esto a millones de almas sobre la faz de la tierra.


¿Qué sustenta esta trapa? ¿Qué cojones hay en la puta base de esta pirámide?


Prácticamente todo el poder adquisitivo de los ciudadanos, se basa en los inmuebles principalmente, y en un pequeño porcentaje en la renta variable (digo pequeño respecto al tamaño de la valoración inmobiliaria)

¿Qué pasa si la inflación no afecta a los inmuebles?

¿Qué pasa si pierdo poder adquisitivo monetario por inflación, y mis inmuebles no se revalorizan en la misma proporción, y mis rentas no superan a esta inflación?

¿Volvemos al 2008?

Veo nubes extrañas en el horizonte, no las sé reconocer, no sé si traen lluvia, tormenta, un huracán o son solo pasajeras.

Recordad que todo lo que tenemos, o creemos tener a nivel de riqueza física se basa principalmente en tres cosas (Inmuebles, RV, y liquido), dejo los bienes muebles, la renta fija, y metales/criptos y similares por ser una minucia respecto al resto.


La solución no es fácil, ya que incluso sin deudas, esto puede acabar muy mal para todos nosotros...

La inflación puede provocar escasez, y la escasez puede aumentar la inflación , lo que haga precisar liquidez, y esta liquidez puede saturar la oferta de muchos mercados...

Macroeconomías de pequeños y medianos países nos han mostrado las consecuencias del intervencionismo a lo largo de la historia. Creemos que somos demasiado grandes para caer, y así lo espero... que cada uno obre en consecuencia pensando en que no pasará nada, pero entendiendo que podría pasar de todo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Más que de "guerra", pienso que muchos de los que andamos por aquí querríamos una "Revolución" o un cambio de rumbo en nuestro mundo. Evidentemente, yo me refiero a España y a Occidente en general. El resto del planeta está peor que nosotros en casi todo, así que poco hay que "imitar" por ahí. Si aquí nos estamos quejando de la erosión de nuestros derechos fundamentales... pues, ya no te digo por esos mundos de "Dios".

La gente que desea una guerra no tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que ella conlleva... Es tan fácil como preguntarle a un ucraniano si estaba mejor ahora o antes...

Sí que existe un enorme "cansancio" entre aquellos que más contribuimos al sostenimiento del Sistema. En mi caso, después de una larga vida laboral, y de pagar unos impuestos muy superiores a la media, empiezo a cuestionarme muchas cosas. El Estado no funciona, la Sanidad comienza a ser "tercermundista", la Administración cargada de funcionarios y aún así es un completo desastre y muchos
más ejemplos que me dejó en el "tintero".

A día de hoy, ya jubilado, sigo pagando unos impuestos bastante elevados y no observo una contraprestación adecuada. Es decir, pago, pero no recibo los servicios que me corresponderían. Y ello es consecuencia de una mala gestión, empezando por el Estado y terminando en los Ayuntamientos.

Y produce desazón el saber que esto no va a cambiar, ya que convivimos con "formas" más parasitarias que productivas.

Los mensajes que emanan desde el Sistema son claros: vamos a decrecer y tendremos
que "apretarnos" el cinturón. Unos más y otros menos, pero en general todos iremos pringando cada vez más. Y, sí, la gente protestará, pero con la "boca pequeña", por lo tanto, no veo cómo podremos salir de semejante círculo vicioso.

En fin, visto lo visto, que cada cual vaya haciendo lo posible para afrontar unos tiempos que se presentan harto complejos.

Saludos.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (18 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Más que de "guerra", pienso que muchos de los que andamos por aquí querríamos una "Revolución" o un cambio de rumbo en nuestro mundo. Evidentemente, yo me refiero a España y a Occidente en general. El resto del planeta está peor que nosotros en casi todo, así que poco hay que "imitar" por ahí.Si aquí nos estamos quedando de la erosión de nuestros derechos fundamentales... pues, ya no te digo por esos mundos de "Dios".
> 
> La gente que desea una guerra no tiene ni pajolera idea de lo que ella conlleva... Es tan fácil como preguntarle a un ucraniano si estaba mejor ahora o antes...
> 
> ...



No es que la administración sea pésima. Es que directamente está hecha para eso, para que sea un absoluto fraude. El sistema político español es un tongo que solo sirve para tener crispado al borrego y llenarle los bolsillos al político de turno. Y claro que esto no tiene arreglo. Si la gente dejara de votar y de ver la televisión, la cosa iría mucho mejor, pero el pastor no va a permitir que se le escapen las ovejas.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> No es que la administración sea pésima. Es que directamente está hecha para eso, para que sea un absoluto fraude. El sistema político español es un tongo que solo sirve para tener crispado al borrego y llenarle los bolsillos al político de turno. Y claro que esto no tiene arreglo. Si la gente dejara de votar y de ver la televisión, la cosa iría mucho mejor, pero el pastor no va a permitir que se le escapen las ovejas.



Cuando un delincuente comete un delito, se le juzga y condena por ello.

Cuando todo un gobierno comete un delito, se cambia la ley para que deje de serlo.

He visto a lo largo de mi vida cometer prevaricación a varios alcaides, concejales... ya que es el grupo de gente al que puedo tener relativo acceso, y jamás ninguno de ellos ha pasado por prisión ni tan siquiera han pagado multas, hemos visto a todo un gobierno aplicar toques de queda ilegales o coaccionar a millones de almas por casi todos los medios para lograr sus objetivos, y aquí no ha pasado nada.

Los que me leéis de vez en cuando sabéis que considero a entes de gobierno, desde los locales hasta los supranacionales como una mafia respaldada por la ley y salvaguardada por las fuerzas del orden.

Es duro de aceptar, pero antes o después, la mayoría sufriremos alguna injusticia que nos demuestre de que está hecho el sistema.

@fernandojcg , como bien dices, hay países dónde los derechos ciudadanos, se mascan, y escupen a diario, no lo dudo. Me encanta la tierra sobre la que camino, lo que he visto lejos de aquí, tampoco me invita a ser optimista con el resto de opciones que al menos yo conozco.

Podemos criticar al alcaide, al presidente regional, al del gobierno, o al del parlamento europeo ... pero el problema, no es el sistema, si no que és la gente que hay tras él...mucha gente...demasiada a todas luces.

Jamás en la historia de España ha habido tanto funcionariado para garantizar que el país vaya como la seda, y jamás el país ha encontrado tantos tropiezos para avanzar en muchos aspectos.

Pensemos en los flujos de capital:

Un ciudadano X gana 100, y de esos 100 directamente le retienen 19...21...24...30...37, luego de los "79" restantes en el mejor de los casos, consume, y de ese consumo le retienen el 21, tasas a parte, impuestos a la energía...

Redondeando, de cada 100 quizá pertenezcan al ciudadano 20, algo que se podría dar por bueno si el 80 que ha "sembrado" diera frutos.

Los flujos de ese capital "expropiado" no llegan a su destino por una sencilla razón bastante obvia, y son los gastos de gestión.

Si yo entrego 80 pongamos que pensando llegarán a sanidad, dependencia, educación, infraestructuras... es evidente que cometo un error, sobre todo entendiendo que para que llegue al punto final, hay un engranaje enorme y muy costoso, que supuestamente redistribuye esa riqueza.

De esos 80, con suerte llegarán la mitad al punto de destino... y ojo, ya no entro que en el punto de destino se despilfarre, o no se controle el gasto con coherencia, que todos sabemos que es así, pero ese sería otro tema.

Queda pues claro que la redistribución de la riqueza no es óptima, pero ¿por que no lo es?

Pues la respuesta es muy sencilla y os la resumo con unas capturas:







Son datos del año 2017, podéis tener por seguro que las cosas desde entonces se han puesto mucho más cuesta arriba.

Hay demasiada gente a la que le interesa que esta farsa se mantenga, mucha más que a la que le interesa obtener un país productivo, saneado, y sobre todo equilibrado.

Un saludo

Fuente:









El gráfico de la población española o cómo 15,5 millones mantienen un país


El sector privado apenas ocupa al 33% de la población total, de cuya riqueza sale el dinero para mantener a jubilados y sector público.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## FranMen (18 Ago 2022)

En cada vuelta de rueda se “pierde” dinero por eso la economía se está parando. Si yo gano 50 puedo contratar a una señora de la limpieza que gane 15, pero si de mis 50 me quitan 30 y a la señora le tengo que pagar 20 para que se le queden en 10, prefiero trabajar una hora menos y dedicar ese tiempo a limpiar yo mismo. Así con todo.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Ago 2022)

Aparte de lo que comentas paketazo, está el problema de GASTO SOCIAL Y DEUDA españolas... hoy por hoy, un INMENSO porcentaje del presupuesto nacional se va en pagar sólo 2 conceptos: pensiones/desempleo e intereses de la deuda... y ambos en aumento año a año sin solución.... el gasto en sueldos de funcionarios comparativamente hablando es ridículo por muchos que haya (en Francia sigue habiendo muchos más por ejemplo y ahí siguen...) y el resto de gastos por los que berrean la borregada de turno (femmminiiihhhmo, igual-dá, defensa, y demás) aún más...

Este gráfico es bastante ilustrativo al respecto:







Y pese a ello, como comenta fernando el importe de esas pensiones que reciben los jubilados es claramente insuficiente....

Hay un problema muy grave de base, y es que se está aplicando un modelo de pensiones pensado para gente que empezaba a cotizar muy pronto (se solía empezar a trabajar con 16-18 años), llegaba muy cascado a la edad de la jubilación por el tipo de trabajo físico predominante (industria, minería, construcción, agroganadería, hostelería, etc.) y durabas poco más, es decir, lo habitual hace décadas era llegar hecho una mierda con 65 con bastón y tal y morir pocos años después (rara vez se llegaba a los 80 estadísticamente hablando se entiende...)

Ahora gracias a la tecnificación creciente y al sector servicios predominante (y a las mejoras en alimentación y salud claro, mejoras sanitarias aparte la gente ya no bebe "porrones" de vino a cascoporro jodiéndose el hígado a largo plazo ni fuma como carreteros machacándose los pulmones por ejemplo...) los esfuerzos físicos son mucho menores y por tanto se llega en mucho mejor estado a la edad de la jubilación, es decir, ahora no es nada raro pasar holgadamente de los 80 o incluso de los 90 antes de palmarla, y se dan las paradojas muchas veces de que lleguen a estar tanto el padre (con 90 y pico años por ejemplo) como el hijo (con más de 65) jubilados... lo que sumado a que la incorporación al mercado laboral es cada vez más tardía debido a la suma de la masiva incorporación de los jóvenes a la universidad y la precariedad laboral imperante hace un cóctel a todas luces insostenible.... se cotiza mucho menos tanto en cantidad como en tiempo para pagar cada vez más pensiones, lo cual acabará implosionando sí o sí porque a todo esto hay que sumar que la NATALIDAD ESTÁ DESPLOMADA desde hace muchos años por las nefastas condiciones socioeconómicas (tema aparte ese, criminal como se torpedea la creación de familias empezando por la locura de precios inmobiliarios...) y eso se acabará pagando tarde o temprano, pues cada vez habrá menos fuerza laboral para soportar el gasto público....

Nos esperan tiempos duros, muy duros los que no tengamos la vejez cubierta por nuestra cuenta, y si no al tiempo...


----------



## sebboh (18 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ahora gracias a la tecnificación creciente y al sector servicios predominante (y a las mejoras en alimentación y salud claro, mejoras sanitarias aparte la gente ya no bebe "porrones" de vino a cascoporro jodiéndose el hígado a largo plazo



Empiezan con 12-13 años a beber y no poco precisamente, en mi zona tienes a la ambulancia recogiendo 2-3 menores de 16 cada finde por coma etílico y se ve como normal (llamar a la policia solo vale para desalojar la zona cuadno ven el coche y que vuelvan a los 30min, los que no escapan son los que estan tirados en el suelo).


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Ago 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Empiezan con 12-13 años a beber y no poco precisamente, en mi zona tienes a la ambulancia recogiendo 2-3 menores de 16 cada finde por coma etílico y se ve como normal (llamar a la policia solo vale para desalojar la zona cuadno ven el coche y que vuelvan a los 30min, los que no escapan son los que estan tirados en el suelo).



Sí, pero cuando llegan a adultos no siguen bebiendo a ese ritmo ni mucho menos ni tienen costumbre de jalarse 1 botella de vino diaria mínimo con las comidas, ni beberse "porrones" de ídem en los bares como si no hubiera un mañana hasta prácticamente la edad de la jubilación como antiguamente.... pues prácticamente era la única bebida alcohólica que tenían a mano asequible quitando la cerveza, que no se popularizó hasta que se desarrolló la industrialización para meterle gas y mantenerla fría.... y eso acababa jodiéndoles el hígado sí o sí (décadas poniéndose finos a vino y cerveza a diario a pacosaco) con cirrosis y demás, pocos verás hoy día con esos problemas de mayores....

Antes hasta los camioneros hacían concursos de bebedores de vino no me jodas....



Hay que darle las gracias a la DGT también y su tolerancia 0 con el alcohol, todo hay que decirlo....


----------



## sebboh (18 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Sí, pero cuando llegan a adultos no siguen bebiendo a ese ritmo ni mucho menos ni tienen costumbre de jalarse 1 botella de vino diaria mínimo con las comidas, ni beberse "porrones" de ídem en los bares como si no hubiera un mañana hasta prácticamente la edad de la jubilación como antiguamente.... pues prácticamente era la única bebida alcohólica que tenían a mano asequible quitando la cerveza, que no se popularizó hasta que se desarrolló la industrialización para meterle gas y mantenerla fría.... y eso acababa jodiéndoles el hígado sí o sí (décadas poniéndose finos a vino y cerveza a diario a pacosaco) con cirrosis y demás, pocos verás hoy día con esos problemas de mayores....
> 
> Antes hasta los camioneros hacían concursos de bebedores de vino no me jodas....
> 
> ...



Los de 28-30. que hay en mi oficina se bajan sus botellas cada finde como cuando estaban de botellón en la calle y al tener algo más de poder adquisitivo añaden "extras" para aguantar el ritmo (lo bien visto que está el asunto que lo cuentan en el trabajo como si fuera lo más normal del mundo...).

Los pocos que he conocido de botella diaria llegaron sin fallo a los 80 (no quita que otros no llegasen a jubilarse)

Con el tiempo se sabrá que tal llegan estas generaciones, pero yo no creo que vivan más años los nacidos de 1980 en adelante que los nacidos entre 1920-1950


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Ago 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Los de 28-30. que hay en mi oficina se bajan sus botellas *cada finde* como cuando estaban de botellón en la calle y al tener algo más de poder adquisitivo añaden "extras" para aguantar el ritmo (lo bien visto que está el asunto que lo cuentan en el trabajo como si fuera lo más normal del mundo...).
> 
> Los pocos que he conocido de botella diaria llegaron sin fallo a los 80 (no quita que otros no llegasen a jubilarse)
> 
> Con el tiempo se sabrá que tal llegan estas generaciones, pero yo no creo que vivan más años los nacidos de 1980 en adelante que los nacidos entre 1920-1950



Tú lo has dicho: los fines de semana.... pero lo que mucha gente no se acaba de creer es que antes se bebía MUCHO MÁS ALCOHOL que ahora (eso sí, bebidas espirituosas de alta graduación bastante menos....) y no se concebía no beberlo a diario "moderadamente" y a sacopaco cuando salías de casa.... y eso tenía consecuencias y muchas para el hígado, pues el alcohol le hace daño sí o sí y aún más si no le das tiempo a recuperarse entre semana.... Mi abuelo era de esos y llegó a más de 90, pero NINGUNO de sus amigos que compartía sus "vicios" y correrías por los bares llegó a los 80 y alguno ni a los 70, con graves problemas de salud de todo tipo... lo que es tener genética privilegiada claro...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Todas las generaciones tienen pros y contras...

Efectivamente, hace unas décadas se consumía mucho más alcohol, de hecho buena parte de la población era alcohólica. Puedo dar fe de ello, puesto que mi principal profesión se desarrolló en un puerto... Y ahí, como en otros trabajos duros, el consumo de alcohol era un "escape" para afrontar unos tiempos que eran bastante más difíciles que ahora.

Ahora bien, no existía el consumo actual de drogas, tanto duras como "blandas"... Ni tampoco los universitarios hacían "botellones" y no existía la hegemonía actual en este aspecto.

No es menos cierto que ahora la gente, por regla general, cuida mucho más su salud, aunque aquí sea muy determinante la "estética".

Respecto a las Pensiones, tienes razón en cuanto a tus percepciones. Ahora bien, si hubiera más empleo y de calidad, es decir cotizando en proporción, quizás otro "gallo nos cantaría" y sería más sostenible el Sistema. Piensa también que dentro de un par de décadas, la gente habrá cotizado menos tiempo y también en proporción, de manera que las pensiones a percibir serán mucho menores que en la actualidad.

Por otro lado, generar suficiente capital para cubrir la jubilación es harto complicado en la situación actual donde casi todo es precario: la vivienda, el trabajo, el poder adquisitivo, etc.

Yo he sido "hormiga" a lo largo de mi vida y, de momento, puedo solventar los problemas económicos que puedan venir, al menos mientras no se salgan de "madre"... que esa es otra. Pero mi caso es una notable "excepción" dentro del contexto general que viven los jubilados españoles.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La relación Oro VS Plata es actualmente de 89:1. En el 2011, la relación bajó a 30:1, cuando la Plata se disparó.

La Plata a los niveles actuales representa una excelente propuesta de valor. Pero no toda la Plata vale la pena...

En los dos últimos años hemos observado como se han disparado las primas sobre el spot y en algunos casos sin el menor sentido, puesto que hay monedas que no son particularmente raras ni coleccionables.

Una de esas monedas es la Bullion Silver American Eagle, producida por la Casa de la Moneda estadounidense. Ni es rara ni necesariamente coleccionable, fuera de monedas sueltas para quienes sí las coleccionan. Entonces, ¿qué motivo hay para que se vendan con un 70% sobre el valor de la Plata?

Desde los cierres del Covid-19 del 2020, la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. ha fallado constantemente en producir suficientes monedas de Plata para satisfacer la demanda. Los funcionarios de la institución culpan a las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro y la escasez de los espacios en blanco de Plata que finalmente se acuñan en monedas.

Sin embargo, otras casas de moneda (incluidas las soberanas) no han tenido problemas tan persistentes con el abastecimiento de espacios en blanco o el cumplimiento de los objetivos de producción. Ni siquiera de cerca.

Las casas de moneda de gestión privada, en particular, se han adaptado rápidamente a las condiciones cambiantes del mercado.

La Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU., al igual que otras agencias del Gobierno, parece operar sobre la base de una adhesión inflexible a estándares y procedimientos fijos.

En lo que va de año, la Mint ha puesto a la venta solo 11,6 millones de Onzas de American Eagles. Eso representa aproximadamente la mitad de lo que se ha suministrado durante los primeros siete meses de años anteriores, cuando la demanda de Plata ha sido igualmente fuerte.

De hecho, es peor. Los funcionarios de la Casa de la Moneda, en realidad están violando su deber legal de producir suficientes monedas para satisfacer la demanda del mercado.

La Ley (31 US Code 5112 (e) es muy clara al respecto...

Debido a las chapuzas y los déficits de producción de la Casa de la Moneda, las Silver Eagles tienen primas excesivamente elevadas, similares a las que tiene el Premium y aquí ya entraríamos en la Numismática, que es otra cosa.

Sin embargo, las Silver Eagles gozan de una gran popularidad y, por lo tanto, su demanda no afloja, más bien al contrario. Todo esto hace que las Silver Eagles sean unas monedas de Plata a evitar como "inversión". No tiene el menor sentido pagar casi $10 más por Onza.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (18 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho: los fines de semana.... pero lo que mucha gente no se acaba de creer es que antes se bebía MUCHO MÁS ALCOHOL que ahora (eso sí, bebidas espirituosas de alta graduación bastante menos....) y no se concebía no beberlo a diario "moderadamente" y a sacopaco cuando salías de casa.... y eso tenía consecuencias y muchas para el hígado, pues el alcohol le hace daño sí o sí y aún más si no le das tiempo a recuperarse entre semana.... Mi abuelo era de esos y llegó a más de 90, pero NINGUNO de sus amigos que compartía sus "vicios" y correrías por los bares llegó a los 80 y alguno ni a los 70, con graves problemas de salud de todo tipo... lo que es tener genética privilegiada claro...



China y la nicotina...Otro caso digno de estudio


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Si queréis echaros unas "risas", os recomiendo el BOE del 16 de Agosto pasado, en su página 118678, y donde se habilita a unos "Agentes Covid" para las Islas Baleares. Se les atribuye el carácter de "agentes de la autoridad"...

Hay "pollos" que no aprenden de las historias pasadas y siguen queriendo repetirlas... Este país necesita pronto un cambio, aunque sea por "cambiar".

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (18 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si queréis echaros unas "risas", os recomiendo el BOE del 16 de Agosto pasado, en su página 118678, y donde se habilita a unos "Agentes Covid" para las Islas Baleares. Se les atribuye el carácter de "agente de la autoridad"...
> 
> Hay "pollos" que no aprenden de las historias pasadas y siguen queriendo repetirlas...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Atribuidos como"agentes de la autoridad"?Me da en la nariz ke se han saltao algo de la ley de seguridad vigente...A saber,servidor no es jurista...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Se han saltado muchas cosas...

Van locos por poder reprimir y robar más y más...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (18 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se han saltado muchas cosas...
> 
> Van locos por poder reprimir y robar más y más...
> 
> Saludos.



Por cierto,he usado el buscador avanzado,y en"fecha publicacion"he puesto desde el 15 hasta el 17 y...
...Pues eso,¿podrias poner la URL del PDF exacto?


----------



## alopecio (18 Ago 2022)

BOE, página 83 (se refiere a las Baleares).

Visto en este hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Por cierto,he usado el buscador avanzado,y en"fecha publicacion"he puesto desde el 15 hasta el 17 y...
> ...Pues eso,¿podrias poner la URL del PDF exacto?



Se me ha adelantado un forero y al que agradezco su colaboración.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si queréis echaros unas "risas", os recomiendo el BOE del 16 de Agosto pasado, en su página 118678, y donde se habilita a unos "Agentes Covid" para las Islas Baleares. Se les atribuye el carácter de "agentes de la autoridad"...
> 
> Hay "pollos" que no aprenden de las historias pasadas y siguen queriendo repetirlas... Este país necesita pronto un cambio, aunque sea por "cambiar".
> 
> Saludos.



Me vienen a la mente viejas historias que me contaba mi abuena de niño, dónde con emoción y resquemor me hablaba de los "chivatos" de la benemérita.

Eran una especie de "protegidos" que casi todos conocían, y que se dedicaban al contrabando principalmente. Esa labor la llevaban a cabo con el visto bueno de los sargentos locales, que hacían la vista gorda a cambio de mercancías como aceite, conservas, azúcar ... y también por chivatazos de ciudadanos que no eran afines al régimen.

Mi abuelo, en una ocasión, terminó con sus huesos en el calabozo varias semanas por uno de esos chivatazos, y su pecado había sido decir en público que ninguno de sus hijos se apuntaría al frente de juventudes.

Parece que el sistema siempre va a precisar de sus chivatos, ya sea en forma de agentes del orden cuyo fin es reprimir y recaudar, pero no proteger o servir, como su lema indica. Y no satisfecho el gran hermano con ello, ahora trata de legitimar a un nuevo grupo de chivatos cuya misión evidentemente no es salvaguardar la salud de nadie, si no de nuevo, restringir, imponer, y recaudar.


No hemos aprendido nada de una dictadura de 35 años, de nada ha servido que el ciudadano permaneciera privado de muchos derechos en beneficio del régimen.

¿De que valió forjar una constitución en el 78?

¿Qué tipo de país es este con una indefensión jurídica que cada día alcanza nuevos límites?

Parece que todo tiene un precio... pagar para que la plebe mire hacia otro lado, y siga esperando el siguiente golpe de gracia.

Alabé en su momento la entrada en la UE por que consideraba que así se respetaría la libertad individual, y se salvaguardaría el orden económico, fortaleciendo los tres sectores que apuntalarían una UE fuerte y robusta.

Me equivoqué, y lo que pudo ser una potencia respetada y admirable, se ha convertido en el hazmerreir de sus propios ciudadanos y del resto del mundo.

Lo que fuimos, y lo que somos... y lo que seremos.

Un saludo y ojo con las patrullas covid ... subid el bozal y remangad la camisa.


----------



## Hostigador (19 Ago 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> BOE, página 83 (se refiere a las Baleares).
> 
> Visto en este hilo.



Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Pues... en Alemania siguen muy preocupados por la reacción que pueda tener la población en respuesta a las medidas energéticas que serán bastante problemáticas durante el próximo invierno.

El Ministro del Interior del Estado alemán de Renania del Norte-Westfalia, Herbert Reul (CDU), dice que los manifestantes contra los bloqueos han encontrado una nueva causa: la Crisis energética.

En una entrevista al medio alemán "NT", Reul reveló que los servicios de seguridad alemanes estaban vigilando a los "extremistas" que planean infiltrarse en las protestas y organizar la violencia, y que los disturbios se planearon en la aplicación Telegram, que las autoridades alemanas habían intentado prohibir con anterioridad.

"Ya se puede saber de los que están ahí fuera", dijo Reul. "Los manifestantes ya no hablan de Coronavirus ni de vacunación. Pero ahora están abusando de las preocupaciones y los miedos de la ente en otros campos... Es casi algo así como nuevos enemigos del Estado que se están asentando".

A pesar de la amenaza MUY REAL de posibles apagones, fallas en la red eléctrica y escasez de Gas, Reul afirmó que tales problemas estaban alimentando"narrativas de teorías de conspiración ". Faltaría más...

Sin embargo, no es una "teoría de la conspiración" que los alemanes hayan entrado en pánico comprando estufas, leña y calentadores eléctricos, ya que el Gobierno les dice que los termostatos se limitarán a 19°C en los edificios públicos y los estadios deportivos.

Como informa "Remix News", culpar a los teóricos de la conspiración de derechas por una crisis causada por las sanciones de Alemania a Rusia y su dependencia suicida de la energía verde es bastante provechoso...

"Reul, al igual que la Ministra Federal del Interior del país, Nancy Faeser, está intentando vincular la ideología de derechas y las protestas contra las políticas Covid-19 con cualquier posible protesta en el invierno".

"Si bien algunos en la derecha, como Alternativa para Alemania (AfD), han enfatizado que las sanciones del Gobierno contra Rusia son el factor principal que impulsa la actual Crisis energética, no han abogado por un 'derrocamiento' del Gobierno. En cambio, han enfatizado la necesidad de reiniciar el oleoducto Nord Stream 2, poner fin a las sanciones energética contra Rusia e impulsar una solución pacífica para poner fin a la guerra".

La verdad es que la escasez de Energía y el costo de la vida son temas de preocupación para casi todos, sin importar dónde se encuentre su espectro político.

Afirmar que las personas preocupadas por calentar sus hogares y poner comida en la mesa este invierno son todos "enemigos del Estado" es un ULTRAJE TOTAL. Uno más...

Ya hace unos días, el Presidente de la Oficina para la Protección de la Constitución de Turingia, Stephan Kramer, dijo que los disturbios por la Crisis energética harían que los disturbios antibloqueo parecieran una "fiesta de cumpleaños de niños".

"Las protestas masivas y los disturbios son tan concebibles como los actos concretos de violencia contra las cosas y las personas, así como el terrorismo clásico para derrocarlos" dijo Kramer a "ZDF".

En fin, ya veis como el Sistema ya se está preparando para un invierno "caliente" en las calles de Alemania... Pero, ¿sólo será allí?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ayer leí en "Kitco" que los suministros de la Plata se agotarán y la demanda Industrial "absorberá toda la Plata disponible" durante los próximos diez años, lo que provocará un aumento de los precios de la Plata y la convertirá en la mejor inversión en décadas, según David Morgan, uno de los más prestigiosos analistas del sector.

"Si tienes un horizonte a largo plazo, como diez años o más, no puedo pensar en algo que sea mejor que una inversión en Plata", dijo. "La Plata brillará en algún momento... pero probablemente tomará un rincón natural... un rincón natural es cuando la industria por sí sola absorbe toda la Plata disponible y no queda nada".

Morgan le dijo a David Lin, presentador y productor de "Kitco News", que el suministro de la Plata podría agotarse en unas pocas décadas.

"El Servicio Geológico de los EE.UU. dijo que la Plata sería el primer elemento de la tabla periódica que sería tan escaso, y eso fue hace unos años", dijo. "Solo el lado industrial probablemente tomará toda la Plata disponible en algún momento ".

Las Materias Primas, al igual que los metales básicos, han bajado de precio durante el año, con el Cobre bajando un 18,4% y el Plomo un 8,3%. Morgan sugirió que la Plata, que a menudo es un subproducto de la minería de metales básicos, sufrirá en cuanto a la oferta debido a una caída en el precio de los metales básicos, ya que habría menos incentivos para extraerlos.

"El 70% de la Plata es resultado de la minería de metales básicos", explicó. "Si eso es bajo, y notablemente bajo, entonces eso quita una gran cantidad de suministro de Plata del mercado".

Morgan declaró que el aumento de los costos de la Energía limitaría la extracción de Plata a medida que se agoten las reservas mundiales de Petróleo.

"Estamos en, o tal vez, acabamos de pasar, el precipicio energético", dijo. "Soy un gran creyente en la situación del pico del Petróleo. Lo que estamos viendo son ineficiencias en el sector del fracking. Hay muy pocos lugares donde el fracking tiene sentido desde un punto de vista económico. Y luego está viendo un agotamiento que se está produciendo rápidamente en diferentes partes del mundo... eso significa precios del Petróleo más altos".

Al señalar el creciente uso industrial de la Plata, en áreas que van desde la energía fotovoltaica hasta los semiconductores, Morgan dijo que las aplicaciones de la Plata en la industria seguirán creciendo, reduciendo las existencias disponibles.

"El Silver Instituto puso en su gráfico circular que los usos solares en el 2019 fueron de alrededor el 9% de la industria de la Plata, y ahora probablemente sean alrededor del 12%, y eso seguirá aumentando", dijo. "Puede recordar que hubo una declaración hecha por la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. de que había una escasez de Plata en todo el mundo. Rápidamente se retractó de esa declaración. No creo que haya escasez mundial de Plata. Es solo que si miras lo que la Casa de la Moneda está produciendo ahora, no puede satisfacer la demanda en absoluto".

Morgan agregó que no existen buenos sustitutos industriales para la Plata.

"Nada conduce la luz tan bien como la Plata, y nada conduce la electricidad tan bien como la Plata", dijo. "La mayoría de las aplicaciones de la Plata son absolutamente esenciales e insustituibles. No hay sustituto".

Hasta aquí lo esencial de lo expuesto por el Sr. Morgan. Puedo estar de acuerdo con su análisis, pero la Plata sigue empeñada en dar la espalda a quienes confiamos en ella. Supongo que es una cuestión de muy largo plazo y de... Paciencia.

De momento, como ya voy bien servido de FÍSICO, comprando "papel" desde el mes pasado. Pero comprando tranquilo, sin prisas, ya que espero precios inferiores en los próximos meses, al menos hasta Noviembre...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (20 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Ayer leí en "Kitco" que los suministros de la Plata se agotarán y la demanda Industrial "absorberá toda la Plata disponible" durante los próximos diez años, lo que provocará un aumento de los precios de la Plata y la convertirá en la mejor inversión en décadas, según David Morgan, uno de los más prestigiosos analistas del sector.
> 
> ...



Normal ke Francisco Llinares diga"la plata sera el primer elemento de la tabla periodica en desaparecer"


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Ya sabes que el Sr. Linares tiene todos mis respetos. Ahora bien, la Plata no va a ser el primer elemento de la tabla periódica en desaparecer. Antes lo harán otros... Pero la Plata seguirá en la "cuerda floja" si es verdad que empieza a escasear en el planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Unas muestras más de la degradación moral en Occidente...

El Gobierno Federal de Alemania pretende, según "Bild", "socavar la realidad biológica" con una polémica ley, que desde mediados del 2023, permitiría a sus ciudadanos cambiar en su documentación de género una vez al año.

El jueves pasado, los ministros de Justicia, Marco Buschmann, y de Familia, Lisa Paus, presentaron un proyecto de ley sobre autodeterminación, mediante el cual a todos los interesados mayores de 14 años se les permitiría cambiar de género y nombre en sus documentos de identidad.

De aprobarse la nueva ley, derogaria otra ley vigente que exige a todo aquel que desee cambiarse de género pasar por un largo trámite. Ese procedimiento incluye hasta ahora dos informes psicológicos, que tienen un costo de aproximadamente 1.000 Euros cada uno Con el nuevo estatuto se eliminarían estos requisitos y cualquier persona mayor de 14 años podrá elegir un nuevo nombre y género, incluso sin necesidad de una cirugía de reasignación de sexo...

Para los menores de 14 años, sus tutores legales deben presentar una solicitud de cambio de género ante el registro civil. A partir de esa edad, los adolescentes pueden tramitar por su propia cuenta la solicitud, pero con el consentimiento de sus padres. En caso de que los progenitores estén en contra, será un Juzgado de Familia el que tome una decisión al respecto.

Y, por otro lado, la Real Fuerza Aérea del Reino Unido ha puesto una "pausa efectiva" a la oferta de puestos de trabajo para hombres blancos en favor de la mujeres y las minorías étnicas, lo que ha provocado que la jefa de reclutamiento del organismo dimitiera como signo de protesta.

En fin, dos noticias que no han tenido eco en los massM.....

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Ago 2022)

Podrás cambiar de sexo cuando quieras pero no tendrás para comer 









"No hemos visto nada parecido antes": el alcalde de Londres advierte sobre la crisis energética


Sadiq Khan instó al Gobierno británico a "intervenir para que la gente pueda satisfacer sus necesidades básicas", congelando la subida de los precios de la energía.




actualidad.rt.com




Pareciera surrealista


----------



## Hostigador (21 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Podrás cambiar de sexo cuando quieras pero no tendrás para comer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene sentido ke les ofrezcan cosas inutiles,a modo de tapadera


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Como resultado de la acción colectiva de los Gobiernos occidentales bajo los auspicios de una agenda de "cambio climático", estamos en la cúspide de que suceda algo con ramificaciones que nadie a visto antes.

Los Gobiernos occidentales, específicamente Europa Occidental, América del Norte (EE.UU. y Canadá) y Australia/Nueva Zelanda, están tratando intencionalmente reducir la actividad económica para enfrentar la caída internacional en la producción de energía.

Esta es la consecuencia central de la agenda Build Back Better promovida por el Forro Económico Mundial.

Quien diga que existe un punto de referencia para determinar las consecuencias tanto a corto como a largo plazo miente. No hay precedente de que las naciones traten colectiva e intencionalmente de reducir la actividad económica.

Escondiéndose detrás de la falsa justificación de que la Inflación actual está impulsada por demasiada demanda, los Bancos Centrales de Europa, el Banco de Inglaterra, el Banco de Canadá y la FED, están elevando las tasas de interés. El resultado que estamos sintiendo actualmente es una contracción económica intencional y una recesión global.

La política monetaria Build Back Better está reduciendo con éxito la actividad económica occidental. Sin embargo, las naciones afectadas que producen bienes para los mercados de América del Norte y Europa, específicamente el sureste de Asia, Japón y China, no están aumentando las tasas de interés en un esfuerzo por compensar la caída de la demanda. China ha anunciado que bajará los tipos de interés de su Banco Central en un esfuerzo desesperado por reducir los costes y mantener en funcionamiento su Economía dependiente de las exportaciones.

Debajo de todo esto, hay una caída en la producción de Energía en las mismas naciones que intentan reducir la actividad económica. Los formuladores de políticas están tratando de gestionar este proceso sin informar a los ciudadanos del objetivo tácito. La escasez de Petróleo, Carbón y Gas Natural son problemas autoinfligidos, todo parte de la agenda BBB.

Más allá de los aumentos masivos en los costos de la Energía, que es la verdadera fuente de la Inflación y un resultado directo/intencionado del esfuerzo de BBB, Europa se enfrenta ahora a un invierno que se avecina sin los recursos energéticos para calentar los hogares y sostener a las personas. Las cosas van a ser muy incómodas en Europa este invierno, ya que ahora se pronostican apagones de roaming.

Mientras el Occidente colectivo intenta, usando sus palabras, "gestionar la transición", no tienen mecanismos para controlar un resultado de esta magnitud. Es simplemente una situación demasiado grande para manejar. Los grupos de expertos y los ideólogos del cambio climático de "mente elevada" no tienen la capacidad de gestionar una transición y aún así satisfacer las necesidades de las personas. Más allá del pensamiento esotérico, hay consecuencias reales de estas acciones.

Mucha gente ha discutido el potencial de escasez de alimentos a largo plazo y, recientemente, la calefacción invernal a corto plazo. Sin embargo, más allá de eso, las consecuencias geopolíticas aguas abajo parecen estar siendo ignoradas. En cambio, lo que vemos es un esfuerzo por seguir pretendiendo que los fines del cambio climático justificarán los medios (interrupción de la producción de Energía).

En este mundo conectado, cuando las naciones occidentales dejan de comprar cosas, nos encontramos internamente con problemas económicos. Las empresas quiebran, el desempleo aumenta, la tensión financiera se extiende por toda la Economía, aumenta la dependencia de los subsidios gubernamentales y se siente un dolor real. Pero, más allá de los problemas internos, las naciones proveedoras se enfrentan a problemas aún mayores.

El desempleo en Malasia, Vietnam, Corea del Sur, Japón, Taiwán e incluso China crea un conjunto completamente diferente de problemas de estabilidad regional a nivel geopolítico.

No hay precedentes de esto. Nunca antes en la historia de las naciones industrializadas ningún Gobierno ha tratado intencionalmente de reducir su actividad económica. Nunca antes se había hecho con intención porque dentro de la contracción las naciones se empobrecen más, la gente sufre.

No solo ninguna nación ha intentado alguna vez reducir intencionalmente su riqueza, sino que no existe ningún precedente por una alianza de naciones para unirse con el mismo propósito. Si bien esto puede parecer un ejercicio académico de modelado económico, desafortunadamente es muy real. Lo que estoy describiendo está sucediendo ahora mismo, y será mejor que comencemos a hablar de ello antes de que las consecuencias imprevistas comiencen a convertirse en una Crisis.

En América del Norte (EE.UU. y Canadá), Europa y Australia, seguirá habiendo aumentos masivos en los precios de los alimentos como resultado del colapso de la producción de Energía. Más allá de las naciones occidentales, habrá escasez de alimentos como resultado de la reducción de los rendimientos de las cosechas y la menor producción industrial de alimentos. Esto no es controvertido.

Tampoco es controvertido que las regiones con climas invernales duros paguen mucho más por los escasos recursos de calefacción.

Aceptado eso, lo que sucede geopolíticamente, incluso militarmente, cuando toda la Economía global comienza a sentir los impactos de la contracción económica de las naciones occidentales en una escala -creada por la acción colectiva - que nunca antes se había visto.

No tengo idea de cómo se ve esa consecuencia general, pero sea lo que sea "eso", sucederá al mismo tiempo que la gente en todas partes estará más desesperada como resultado de su posición económica. No tengo las respuestas, pero seguro que puedo ver venir el problema.

El liderazgo político en las naciones occidentales antes mencionadas aparentemente, tal vez intencionalmente, mantiene a las personas distraídas con cosas domésticas brillantes para ocupar el tiempo. Sin embargo, alguien debe comenzar a hablar y desafiar seriamente la consecuencia general de este futuro de Build Back Better, antes de que sea demasiado tarde.

(Artículo traducido de "Sundance")

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (22 Ago 2022)

Esto empiexa a ser muy inquietante, ojo a esta noticia








Francia quiere limitar los vuelos en jet privado y hacerlo a escala europea Por EFE


Francia quiere limitar los vuelos en jet privado y hacerlo a escala europea




es.investing.com


----------



## ELOS (22 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Esto empiexa a ser muy inquietante, ojo a esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilos, nuestro líder Antonio y su Falcon no lo van a permitir


----------



## DDT (22 Ago 2022)

Ojo a la bolsa, he mirado y está cayendo todo a plomo, y son ahora las 10, ayy dio mio. Yo ya llevo perdido un 3% con unas Solvay que maldita la hora que se me ocurrió comprar el viernes. Suerte a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2022)

Hola, DDT: En mi opinión, se debería estar fuera de los activos de riesgo y durante bastante tiempo. Pero vamos es una opinión que puede estar muy equivocada.

En cualquier caso, mucha Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Esto empiexa a ser muy inquietante, ojo a esta noticia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me inquietara cuando me bloqueen el vuelo de línea; del jet privado comprenderás que me importa más bien nada

edito/
añado que llevo años deseando que en mi bloque (y en el de mi madre) bajen el consumo de gas, ya que es absurdo tener 24 grados en invierno y luego aquí me toca leer todos los indignados porque no se les deja bajar a menos de 27 en verano.. es decir algunos querrían más grados en invierno que en verano!!!

me da la sensación que no seremos capaces de reducir en nada nuestro consumo de forma consensuada y que nos liaremos a hostias (sean esas hostias facturas elevadas o manifestaciones sin sentido o cierres impuestos sin sentido, tal como fue con el covid) antes de poder actuar como seres inteligentes


----------



## Hostigador (22 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> A mi me inquietara cuando me bloqueen el vuelo de línea; del jet privado comprenderás que me importa más bien nada
> 
> edito/
> añado que llevo años deseando que en mi bloque (y en el de mi madre) bajen el consumo de gas, ya que es absurdo tener 24 grados en invierno y luego aquí me toca leer todos los indignados porque no se les deja bajar a menos de 27 en verano.. es decir algunos querrían más grados en invierno que en verano!!!
> ...



Son unos flojos y no aguantan un poco de calor/frio
No le des mas vueltas


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Sigue la escalada militar... en todo el mundo.

Ahora resulta que el Japón está considerando el despliegue de 1.000 misiles de crucero de largo alcance para mejorar sus capacidades de contraataque contra China, según informó el "Yomiuri Shimbun" el 21 de Agosto.

El informe señala que los misiles se modificarán a partir de los misiles antibuque subsónicos Tipo 12 de la Fuerza Terrestre de Autodefensa de Japón, aumentando su alcance de 100 a 1.000 kilómetros.

Los misiles se desplegarán desde barcos y aviones de combate y se planea que se basen en las islas del sureste del Japón.

El "Yomiuri Shimbun" menciona que el Tipo 12 mejorado, lanzado desde tierra, se desplegará en el 2024, dos años antes de lo previsto. Además, el informe señala que el Japón mejorará sus capacidades de ataque terrestre más allá de su función antibuque original.

El informe menciona que se espera que el Japón agregue "capacidades de contraataque" en su próxima Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional. También señala que dado que los misiles de crucero serán el núcleo de esta capacidad. El Ministerio de Defensa del Japón tiene como objetivo aumentar la producción de misiles mediante el establecimiento de un sistema para apoyar la inversión de capital por parte de las empresas relacionadas.

El Japón ha mantenido una política exterior pacifista desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ha restringido el papel de su ejército a la autodefensa. Sin embargo, el Japón posee uno de los ejércitos más capaces de Asia, a pesar de su falta de capacidades ofensivas, que pueden usarse para atacar objetivos enemigos desde el territorio del Japón.

Sin embargo, las capacidades cada vez más sofisticadas de China y Corea del Norte pueden haber llevado al Japón a repensar su postura defensiva

"Yomiuri Shimbun" cita un análisis del Departamento de Defensa de los EE.UU. que afirma que China tiene 1.900 misiles balísticos de alcance intermedio lanzados desde tierra y 300 misiles de crucero de alcance intermedio capaces de atacar al Japón.

La fuente también señala que Corea del Norte ha desplegado cientos de misiles balísticos que pueden atacar al Japón. Tanto China como Corea del Norte han desarrollado armas hipersónicas que podrían penetrar las defensas antimisiles del Japón.

En un artículo del 2020 para el grupo de expertos de Heritage Foundation, el analista principal Bruce Klinger señala la conclusión de un comité del Partido Liberal Democrático de Julio del 2020, que establece que el Japón debe considerar formas de fortalecer la disuasión, incluida la capacidad de detener los ataques con misiles balísticos desde los territorios de sus adversarios.

También señala la posición del ex Primer Ministro japonés, Shinzo Abe, de que las defensas antimisiles pasivas como Patriot y Aegis por sí solas eran insuficientes para defender al Japón.

Al parecer, existen deficiencias en las defensas de misiles Patriot y Aegis del Japón contra un ataque con misiles balísticos de trayectoria muy elevada de China y Corea del Norte. Éstos dos países pueden disparar misiles balísticos en ángulos muy altos, lo que resulta en velocidades terminales extremadamente altas, lo que socava la eficacia de cualquier sistema de defensa antimisiles.

Si bien ningún sistema de misiles está optimizado para defenderse de ataques muy elevados, las futuras actualizaciones de software pueden mitigar este problema.

Se ha señalado que los radares de seguimiento de misiles a menudo pierden el rastro de sus objetivos en el vértice de una trayectoria muy elevada y recuperan el rastro de los misiles entrantes demasiado tarde para que los misiles interceptores los alcancen.

Además, los misiles interceptores vuelan contra la gravedad, lo que dificulta reajustarlos y alcanzar el objetivo en el ángulo correcto en comparación con el misil enemigo que acelera constantemente.

Dadas estas deficiencias en las defensas antimisiles pasivas, Klinger menciona que éstas pueden haber obligado al Japón a repensar su postura de defensa de derribar misiles a "disparar al arquero".

Klinger también señala que si el Japón integrará sus capacidades de ataque ofensivo autóctono en la alianza entre los EE.UU. y el Japón, tal movimiento abordaría las preocupaciones sobre la viabilidad a largo plazo de la alianza entre los Estados Unidos y el Japón.

Sin embargo, Klinger también señala varios desafíos en la adquisición por parte del Japón de capacidades ofensivas de ataque de largo alcance. Por ejemplo, señala que el Japón necesita definir la misión y los parámetros para sus fuerzas de misiles, el tipo de armas que se adquirirán y si el Japón confiaría en sus capacidades de selección de objetivos o en las de los Estados Unidos.

Klinger menciona que el Japón carece de las capacidades de inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento para la selección de objetivos en tiempo real. Como tal, señala que el Japón puede tener que integrar sus capacidades ofensivas de largo alcance en su alianza con los EE.UU.

Además, menciona que los gastos de defensa limitados del Japón a menos del 1% del PIB pueden significar que la adquisición de capacidades de ataque de largo alcance puede tener el costo de oportunidad de otros proyectos de defensa.

Klinger también señala que el Japón puede tener dificultades para adquirir nuevas capacidades de ataque ofensivo, afirmando que su presupuesto de defensa limitados ya obstaculiza su capacidad para cumplir con sus ambiciosos planes de seguridad.

Menciona que es posible que el Japón tenga que romper su límite autoimpuestas del 1% en su presupuesto de defensa, aunque tal medida enfrentaría una profunda oposición política e interna.

En fin, que no están las cosas bastante jodidas en todos los sentidos como para buscarse más problemas. Y más un país tan endeudado como lo es el Japón.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (23 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De momento, como ya voy bien servido de FÍSICO, comprando "papel" desde el mes pasado. Pero comprando tranquilo, sin prisas, ya que espero precios inferiores en los próximos meses, al menos hasta Noviembre...



Buenos días Fernando, ¿podrías desarrollar más el motivo por el que crees que puede haber caídas por lo menos hasta Noviembre? ¿Es debido por una menor demanda por el entorno recesivo? ¿Qué sucede en noviembre?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días, Tío Pepe: Mira, yo suelo utilizar el mes de Noviembre en la Plata como un indicador adelantado. Por regla general, Noviembre suele ser uno de los peores meses del año para la Plata y tú dirás, ¿entonces?

Sencillo: si es muy bajista suele darse la pauta estacional favorable para la Plata que va desde la mitad del mes de Diciembre hasta la mitad del mes de Febrero. No siempre se cumple, pero por regla general suele producirse. Unas veces mejor y otras peor. El año pasado lo hizo de forma irregular, comenzando el 5 de Diciembre y terminando el 20 de Febrero.

Dicen que el motivo principal de esa pauta estacional es porque los industriales compran en esa época del año para reforzar
sus stocks.

De todas formas, Ojo! a eso porque si se entra en un periodo recesivo pueden haber menos compras y la pauta estacional no funcionar.

En lo personal, hace años que la sigo.y a mí me ha ido bien con ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (23 Ago 2022)

¿Creeis ke los metales preciosos estan haciendo doble suelo?


----------



## FranMen (23 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Sigue la escalada militar... en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



¿Corea del Norte misiles hipersonicos? Cuando USA apenas está en pruebas. Fiuu!


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> A mi me inquietara cuando me bloqueen el vuelo de línea; del jet privado comprenderás que me importa más bien nada
> 
> edito/
> añado que llevo años deseando que en mi bloque (y en el de mi madre) bajen el consumo de gas, ya que es absurdo tener 24 grados en invierno y luego aquí me toca leer todos los indignados porque no se les deja bajar a menos de 27 en verano.. es decir algunos querrían más grados en invierno que en verano!!!
> ...



Si fuéramos seres inteligentes no tendríamos los gobernantes que tenemos en Europa. Son y se comportan como una secta destructiva. Llevamos desde el 2020 en caída libre. El resultado de toda esta basura ideológica de la que disfrutamos cuando ponemos la TV es, como dice el artículo, imprevisible, pero es un verdadero suicidio. La salida no puede ser más que la miseria y la guerra para salir en tiranía, si no es que ya vivimos en ella.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Corea del Norte misiles hipersonicos? Cuando USA apenas está en pruebas. Fiuu!



Hola, FranMen: Eso es lo que se asegura en la publicación japonesa. Ahora bien, hasta donde sabemos, Corea del Norte está en una fase experimental en cuanto a los misiles hipersonicos se refiere. Eso sí, parece que en Enero probaron con éxito uno de estos misiles.

En cambio, no hay dudas sobre China y que le ha tomado la delantera a los Estados Unidos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Creeis ke los metales preciosos estan haciendo doble suelo?



De momento, es muy pronto para ver un doble suelo en los MPs. Además, estamos en una época del año en que el Oro y la Plata suelen tener un comportamiento dispar...

Tradicionalmente, en Agosto y Septiembre, el Oro suele hacerlo bien y en cambio...

Y la Plata parece querer buscar los anteriores mínimos...

No soy optimista para los dos MPs en los próximos meses, aunque son factibles rebotes puntuales.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (23 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Creeis ke los metales preciosos estan haciendo doble suelo?



Las figuras técnicas tienen que confirmarse, es decir, por el momento la fortaleza a corto plazo tanto en la plata como en el oro la tienen los bajistas. Y un doble suelo solo quedaría confirmado superando claramente la cota de los $1806:


En el oro tiene un soporte muy fuerte en la zona de los $1685-$1700, de hecho en este mensaje de principios de julio indicaba ese mismo punto que fue donde ya reboto en julio, por el momento lo razonable sería pensar que no lo va a perder, además coincide con la línea de tendencia que viene marcando desde el 2001. Para la plata el gráfico es parecido.

Técnicamente son posibles entradas con stop por debajo de los soportes.



Tio Pepe dijo:


> ¿Por qué consideras que si pierde los $1725 lo más probable es que se vaya a los $1600-$1500? A mi la sensación que me da que el soporte que realmente no debe perder es la cota de los 1685-1700$.
> ¿Por qué aspectos fundamentales crees que al oro le puede quedar caída hasta esas cotas?
> Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ya estamos viendo como el Euro está perdiendo la paridad con el USD y continuando con su progresiva devaluación... Y es momento de plantearse hacía dónde se dirigen las monedas fiduciarias... porque incluso la "fortaleza" del USD esconde la realidad de su caída en cuanto a su poder adquisitivo en los EE.UU.

Y aquí -una vez más- vuelven a surgir las dudas que ya comenzaron en la Crisis financiera del 2008, y que derivan en dónde buscar un "refugio", temporal o no... La respuesta obvia es el Oro.

Los escépticos siempre cuestionan el Oro... Argumentan que no se pueden comprar comestibles con el Oro, aunque no sea totalmente cierto... Recordemos como JP Morgan dijo en el Senado de los Estados Unidos que "el dinero es Oro y nada más"...

Y, quizás, lo que muchos deberían replantearse es que exista menos Oro del que el Sistema dice poseer... lo que amplificaría
su valor "teórico".

Comento esto porque, probablemente, el economista británico Peter Warburton tenía un 100% de razón cuando describió que los Bancos Centrales occidentales estaban usando derivados en el mercado de opciones de futuros para controlar los precios del Oro y la Plata y proteger las monedas gubernamentales contra el reconocimiento público de la devaluación de la moneda. El ensayo de Warburton fue "La degradación de la moneda mundial: es inflación pero no como la conocemos ".

En fin, en momentos de incertidumbre y con nubarrones muy oscuros en el horizonte, es también el momento de replantearse muchas cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Ago 2022)

Yo esto de la "escalada" bélica lo veo como a medio plazo mínimo, pues si algo está claro es que los sistemas de armas actuales son tan sumamente complejos e implican a tantos proveedores que al final tardas sí o sí MUCHOS años no ya en construirlos, sino en tenerlos operativos, con munición suficiente y con personal entrenado en ellas con una operativa de uso realista.... cuando dicen que tal o cual país va a invertir x miles de "minolles" de euros extra en Defensa (Alemania) o hacerse con submarinos "nucelares" (Australia) no quiere decir que se están preparando para una guerra para dentro de un par de años sino que a lo mejor "con suerte" se verá el fruto de esas inversiones en... una década? 20 años (en el caso de los subs y ya veremos)? por la tendencia occidental a fabricar poco pero muy complejo y en teoría potente....

La prueba está en la guerra de Ucrania, que se nutre básicamente de los arsenales de "cosas viegas" tanto rusas como occidentales y poco moderno so pena de debilitar ejércitos propios "de primera línea" y algo me dice que cuando se les terminen las "balas" tendrán que llegar sí o sí a algún tipo de acuerdo por la imposibilidad material de seguir reponiendo blindados/cosas que vuelan, lanzando misiles o pegando petardazos sin tener que reconvertir la industria a una economía de guerra....

En el otro lado está la doctrina tanto rusa como china, de fabricar cosas que hacen "pum" que aunque no tengan la misma efectividad que sus contrapartes occidentales cuestan una fracción de su coste y sobre todo se pueden hacer en mucha mayor cantidad y suelen ser más simples/baratas de mantener... en el caso ruso eso ya no pasa desde la era soviética por simple imposibilidad económica pero en el caso chino que sí tienen pasta a espuertas y capacidad de fabricación por poner un ejemplo aunque aún no se puedan comparar en potencia y otras cosas a los famosos destructores "Arleigh Burkle" useños asusta la velocidad tan tremenda a la que están construyendo y botando sus propios destructores de misiles.... hasta de 5 en 5!









China construye cinco destructores tipo 052D al mismo tiempo. – Galaxia Militar


La industria naval china sigue demostrando que está en una liga propia: Una foto de un observador de buques publicada esta mañana muestra cinco destructores Tipo 052D que están tomando forma en un muelle de construcción en el astillero de Dalian.




galaxiamilitar.es





Vamos, que si los chinos no están batiendo todos los récords en velocidad de rearme y aumento de su Armada (y supongo que del resto de sus fuerzas armadas) poco les falta...

Y de propina, dicen las malas lenguas que están reconvirtiendo los miles de cazas que tienen almacenados de los años 50 totalmente obsoletos pero aún funcionales en "drones suicidas", ideales para ataques de saturación de defensas aéreas para luego lanzar los cazas "pata negra" tripulados que tengan para rematar la faena cuando simplemente se le acabe al enemigo de turno el arsenal de misiles (Taiwan? Guam? Japón? Corea del Sur? Hagan sus apuestas...):









China muestra drones reciclados de cazas de la época soviética. – Galaxia Militar


China ha mostrado por primera vez aviones de combate retirados de la era de los años 50 que han sido convertidos en aviones no tripulados, con fotos de satélite de dos de sus bases de la costa oriental cerca de Taiwán que muestran un gran número de los aviones en el lugar.




galaxiamilitar.es





Desde luego se ahorran una buena pasta con esa estrategia: lanzas cazas "viegos" no tripulados que te sobran a montones hasta que veas que no les queden misiles que lanzarles y jumo, ya no necesitas grandes flotas de cazas "stealth" para hacer lo mismo carísimas de desarrollar, construir y mantener (como el los F35-F22). Los chinos están desarrollando no obstante DOS cazas furtivos "por si acaso", pero no parece que vayan a hacer demasiados y sí muchos más de los "normales" que salen mucho más baratos de volar...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Actualmente, la mayor flota naval de guerra es de China. Otra cosa muy distinta es que esté tecnológicamente a la altura de la estadounidense.
También dispone de los astilleros más grandes del mundo.

En el terreno militar, la verdad es que todas las grandes potencias poseen el suficiente arsenal como para enviar a tomar por c... a todo el planeta. Sin embargo, se está buscando ese "plus" que permita una superioridad real en caso de conflicto bélico entre potencias.

De hecho, algo de esto se planificó durante la Administración Trump y que preparó un ataque masivo nuclear contra Corea del Norte. En los EE.UU. se editó un libro sobre esto que ahora estoy comentando.

Y lo que está claro es que las guerras convencionales ya no son tan fáciles de ganar... Los Estados Unidos perdieron las guerras de Vietnam y Afganistán sin perder una sola batalla...

Respecto a Ucrania, pienso que Rusia puede aplastarla cuando lo desee, pero claro que a unos costos que, probablemente, llevarían a una guerra a gran escala en Europa. De momento, como bien dices, se limitan a gastar el material "anticuado" de que disponen ambos bandos, aunque el ucraniano empieza a dar síntomas de gran debilidad. Es en la artillería donde el material es más moderno y conforme a la estrategia militar que siempre ha utilizado Rusia y que Ucrania "heredó" de ese país.

Bueno, la realidad es que todas las potencias siguen gastando un "pastizal" en armarse cuando existen cosas mucho más necesarias. Total, la autodestrucción ya la tienen asegurada...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Ago 2022)

A estas alturas yo tengo mis dudas con lo que decís, cuando se les acabe el material obsoleto pueden pasar a medidas desesperadas: centrales nucleares y nukes.
Los ricos en islas del Pacífico en meta yates y resorts a esperar unos años a que pasen las nubes radioactivas


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

No se descarta la utilización de arsenal nuclear táctico, es decir de efectos "limitados". Probablemente, ya se haya utilizado en varios conflictos bélicos, pero ha trascendido muy poco sobre ello.

Lo que sí es muy peligroso es bombardear las cercanías de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y aquí acuso abiertamente a los ucranianos. Los rusos controlan esa central y no es "digerible" decir que son ellos quienes la están poniendo en peligro.

En caso de conflicto nuclear a gran escala, algunos se salvarán, sean "ricos" o no. Dependerá más de lo alejados que estén de los lugares más "incendiarios".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

Sigue la Nueva Subnormalidad...

Según lo que acabo de leer, el Ministro del Interior francés, Gerald Darmanin, está contratando a 3.000 oficiales de "policía verde" para perseguir a quienes violen los "asuntos criminales relacionados con el medio ambiente" para proteger al país de los desastres supuestamente causados por el cambio climático relacionado con el ser humano.

En una entrevista con "Le Journal du Dimanche", "Frente a esto, debemos mejorar el trabajo de investigación judicial", dijo Darmanin, "Por lo tanto, hemos decidido reforzar masivamente los recursos de la Oficina Central para la Lucha contra el Daño al Medio Ambiente y poner en marcha 3.000 puestos de "policía verde".

Continuó diciendo que la fuerza policial del cambio climático "será una revolución".

El anuncio se produce después de que el "Zar" de gestión de Crisis de la UE, Jabez Lenarcic, pudiera la rápida creación de una "Fuerza de Protección Civil" en toda Europa para hacer cumplir las leyes climáticas en toda la UE.

Lo que significaría tal fuerza para la soberanía de los Estados miembros apenas necesita mencionarse, y el llamado a una fuerza policial internacional fue fuertemente criticado.

"Dar a estos burócratas irresponsables aún más poder sería simplemente irresponsable", dijo el eurodiputado Cristian Terhes.

"Lo que Europa necesita es un renacimiento de la democracia nacional y soberana, con creatividad y poder para la población local en lugar de un control burocrático único para todos desde el centro de Bruselas".

Por supuesto, Europa no es el único lugar que planea crear una fuerza policial que se ocupe específicamente de los delitos relacionados con el cambio climático. Por ejemplo, el Canadá también está entrando en acción.

Según lo informado por "The Counter Signal", parece que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de Canadá (ECCC) está trabajando actualmente en un edificio para albergar a dichos funcionarios.

Y si eso no fuera suficiente evidencia, el ECCC ha publicado un anuncio en Indeed.com para un "Oficial de cumplimiento: cumplimiento ambiental (contaminación)".

Según el anuncio...

"La rama de Cumplimiento de Medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de Canadá garantiza que las organizaciones y las personas respeten las leyes administradas por Medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de Canadá que protegen el entorno natural, su biodiversidad y la salud de los canadienses".

Los deberes incluyen "realizar inspecciones para garantizar el cumplimiento de las leyes ambientales federales", así como "realizar investigaciones sobre presuntas violaciones de las leyes ambientales federales, lo que incluye tomar declaraciones de testigos o personas acusadas, preparar y ejecutar órdenes de allanamiento, revisar y evaluar pruebas y preparar escritos judiciales".

Además, se requerirá que los oficiales usen uniformes y porten equipo de seguridad, incluidos chalecos antibalas, grilletes, porras e incluso armas prohibidas.

Es probable que los oficiales de cambio climático de Francia estén equipados de manera similar.

En fin, que en vez de gastarse el dinero en paliar la Crisis actual y venidera, lo dedican para más represión y con un notable carácter recaudatorio.

Que se vayan a tomar por c.... A este paso acabarán por ponerle "barreras" al aire que respiramos.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Ago 2022)

Me encantará ver a esa "policía verde" entrar a los no-go zones de los suburbios de París y otras grandes ciudades francesas intentando meter por vereda el "despilfarro" energético ese en gente sin nada que perder .... Voy a ir yendo a por palomitas....


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2022)

Qué dices? Esos "hombrecillos verdes" ya evitarán entrar en los lugares "conflictivos"... Por Saint-Denis no se les verá...Tienen diseñado el "radar" para ir contra esa "clase media" que paga todo... 

A ver si de tanto apretar los huevos, la gente comienza a despertar de una puta vez.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (25 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Me encantará ver a esa "policía verde" entrar a los no-go zones de los suburbios de París y otras grandes ciudades francesas intentando meter por vereda el "despilfarro" energético ese en gente sin nada que perder .... Voy a ir yendo a por palomitas....



Especialmente el distrito 13(normal ke hayan hecho pelis y todo)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Y los imbéciles siguen aumentando en las filas de la política europea, incluida la del Reino Unido, aunque sea un ex de la UE.

Ahora, la gilipollas de turno es Luz Truss, la Secretaria británica de Relaciones Exteriores, y que ha dicho que si llega a ser primera ministra del Reino Unido, usaría armas nucleares en caso necesario.

"Creo que es un deber importante de la primera ministra y estoy dispuesta a hacerlo", afirmó el martes en un discurso de su campaña electoral transmitido por el canal de Youtube de la emisora "Times Radio".

Truss, que parece cada vez más probable que suceda al expremier Boris Johnson, afirmó que estará lista a apretar el botón nuclear, aunque eso significaría una "aniquilación global"...

En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Los $ 675 millones en Bonos senior no garantizados a 30 años que emitió en el 2014 la querida empresa mene Bed Bath & Beyond y que vencen en el 2044, con un cupón de interés del 5,165%, colapsaron el lunes pasado a un nuevo mínimo de cierre de 15,8 centavos por Dólar, con algunas operaciones por debajo de los 15 centavos, después de haberse desplomado toda la semana pasada desde el rebote del gato muerto inspirado en las acciones de memes.

Eso sería un rendimiento al vencimiento del 33%, suponiendo que la empresa paga el interés durante la vida del bono y no incumple, y al vencimiento paga el bono Pero con este rendimiento, el mercado de Bonos está indicando que un incumplimiento y una declaración de bancarrota son inminentes, con un recorte masivo para los tenedores de Bonos no garantizados 

El viernes pasado, Bloomberg informó que una encuesta de proveedores, realizada por la firma de consultoría y calificación crediticia Pulse Ratings, había encontrado que Bed Bath & Beyond se había atrasado hasta 90 días en sus facturas.

También, según Bloomberg, varias empresas que brindan seguros de crédito comercial a los proveedores han revocado la cobertura de Bed Bath & Beyond.

No poder pagar a los proveedores se está acercando mucho al final del juego. Y el mercado de Bonos lo sabe mucho mejor que la multitud de acciones de memes.

Así que mucho Ojo con el dinero que se vaya colocando en activos de riesgo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2022)

No lo dirán... pero la UE ha aliviado provisionalmente sus sanciones contra el banco ruso Gazprombank hasta fin de año para facilitar los pagos a Ucrania por el tránsito del Petróleo, aseguró la compañía Transneft, que opera los oleoductos de Rusia.

"El ente regulador de Bruselas informó a nuestro banco que permitirán todas nuestras transferencias hasta fin de año", dijo a "Sputnik" el portavoz de Transneft, Igor Demin.

El 4 de Agosto, Ucrania interrumpió el tránsito de Petróleo ruso a Eslovaquia, Hungría, República Checa después de que los bancos europeos bloquearan los pagos de Transneft a través del banco ruso Gazprombank.

Las entregas del hidrocarburo se reanudaron el 10 de Agosto a Eslovaquia, el 11 a Hungría y el 12 de Agosto a la República Checa.

Transneft opera una red de más de 67.000 kms de tuberías por la que exporta el 83% del Petróleo que se produce en Rusia.

El "Finantial Times" informa que Polonia se ha negado a suministrar Petróleo a las refinerías de la Schwedt alemana para reemplazar las importaciones de Rusia. Un extraordinario EJEMPLO de solidaridad...

Perooooo está claro que de esto los massM..... NO informan. No vaya a ser que salga a relucir la FALSEDAD de los dirigentes europeos.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (25 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No lo dirán... pero la UE ha aliviado provisionalmente sus sanciones contra el banco ruso Gazprombank hasta fin de año para facilitar los pagos a Ucrania por el tránsito del Petróleo, aseguró la compañía Transneft, que opera los oleoductos de Rusia.
> 
> "El ente regulador de Bruselas informó a nuestro banco que permitirán todas nuestras transferencias hasta fin de año", dijo a "Sputnik" el portavoz de Transneft, Igor Demin.
> 
> ...



Lo de Estonia con el tema energetico tambien tuvo su miga


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Lo último: cierran estaciones de carga de vehículos eléctricos para conservar energía en China...

La red eléctrica de China está todavía bajo presión en medio de la peor ola de calor que el país ha visto en medio siglo. Ahora, los fabricantes de automóviles eléctricos Tesla y Nio están cerrando algunas de sus estaciones de carga en la provincia de Sichuan para ahorrar energía y ayudar a mantener las luces encendidas en los hogares chinos, según ha informado Bloomberg.

Los propietarios de vehículos eléctricos de Tesla y Nio informan que primero se enteraron de que ciertas estaciones de carga en la ciudad de Chengdu se estaban desconectando a través de aplicaciones de localización de cargadores. La carga se suspenderá en lugares tan lejanos como Chongqing, una ciudad a poco menos de 200 millas al este de la capital de Sichuan.

La producción de energía de Sichuan se ha desplomado durante la ola de calor. La provincia depende de represas hidroeléctricas, pero los ríos de la región tienen niveles de agua peligrosamente bajos. La reducción de la producción de energía hidroeléctrica llevó a los funcionarios de la ciudad a cerrar las fábricas que hacen microchips y también las que procesan litio para baterías de vehículos eléctricos.

Es probable que los cierres de fábricas afectan la producción de vehículos en toda China. Los fabricantes de automóviles respondieron a los cierres de fábricas pidiendo al Gobierno que interviniera y canalizar la producción de energía restante a las fábricas que producen componentes automotrices.

Pero la histórica ola de calor y la subsiguiente sequía no solo está afectando la producción de vehículos eléctricos. Ahora también están afectando la propiedad de vehículos eléctricos. Tesla ha restringido o suspendido la carga por completo Ben más de una docena de estaciones Supercharger en Chengdu y Chongqing. Los informes locales dicen que solo quedan dos estaciones de Tesla operativas, y desde el 17 de Agosto solo han estado funcionando de noche.

Nio dice que "una sobrecarga severa en la red" ha obligado a la compañía a suspender temporalmente las estaciones donde los propietarios pueden cambiar las batería vacía de su automóvil por una llena. Simplemente, no hay suficiente energía para recargar las baterías agotadas.

El método de intercambio es sólido en cuanto a la facilidad de uso y la velocidad de carga, pero qué pueden hacer los propietarios cuando no hay energía... Dado que las estaciones de intercambio de baterías de Nio están cerradas por el momento, la compañía está pidiendo a los propietarios en Sichuan que compartan sus estaciones de carga domésticas con los propietarios que no tienen una durante el próximo mes, del 20 de Agosto al 20 de Septiembre.

Bloomberg informa que algunos propietarios de Nio están ayudando a otros propietarios intercambiando baterías casi agotadas en las estaciones de intercambio de Nio con sus propias baterías completamente cargadas y que, presumiblemente, se han recargado durante la noche en los hogares.

Esa cooperación es un punto brillante en esta situación sombría por la que atraviesa China en medio de una ola de calor brutal. Los Estados Unidos pasaron por una situación similar, con Tesla pidiendo a los propietarios en Texas que eviten cargar durante las horas pico del día. En Texas, está fue una sugerencia de Tesla, pero en China, los apagados del cargador son mandatos del Gobierno.

No es nada nuevo... puesto que en los EE.UU. los expertos ya advirtieron que los mandatos de VE en realidad amenazan la red eléctrica y aumentarán (no disminuirán) la necesidad de combustibles fósiles. Además, los operadores de la red de los Estados Unidos advirtieron sobre la posibilidad de apagones si no se ralentiza el cambio a la energía renovable...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El congresista Alex Mooney se ha dirigido a la Secretaria del Tesoro de los EE.UU., Janet Yellen, y al Director de la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU., Centros Gibson, por la "desaceleración de la producción prolongada" en el programa de monedas Silver American Eagle y que ha causado "escasez y precios de mercado dramáticamente más altos para esta icónica moneda en comparación con sus pares en todo el mundo".

Muchos estadounidenses han tratado de protegerse contra las altas tasas de Inflación mediante la adquisición de activos tangibles, incluidos el Oro y la Plata. La demanda general del mercado de monedas y lingotes ha aumentado a niveles más altos que los vistos en los últimos años, si no nunca...

Desde el 2020, la Silver American Eagle es conocida en muchos círculos como "la moneda de Plata más sobrevalorada del mundo".

En una carta fechada el 25 de Agosto, Mooney citó el Código 31 de los EE.UU. 5112 (e) que establece:

"El Secretario (del Tesoro) acuñara y emitirá, en las calidades y cantidades que el Secretario determine que son suficientes para satisfacer la demanda del público, monedas que - (1) tengan un diámetro de 40,6 milímetros y un peso de 31,103 gramos; (2) contienen Plata Fina .999; (3) tener un diseño: (A) simbólico de la Libertad en el anverso; y (B) de un águila en el reverso".

Pero, como señaló Mooney, la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos solo ha puesto a disposición del público 11,6 millones de Onzas debla moneda de Plata hasta Julio del 2022, apenas la mitad de lo que se ha suministrado durante los primeros siete meses de años anteriores cuando la demanda ha sido igualmente fuerte.

"Está escasez en la producción de la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. aparentemente ha llevado a primas de mercado extremadamente altas en las Silver Eagles (hasta un 70% sobre el valor de la Plata fundida), incluso cuando los artículos comparables producidos por otras casas de la moneda soberanas y casas de la moneda privadas no se vieron afectados por tales escasez o primas históricamente altas ", escribió Mooney.

"Los altos costos resultantes de la escasez de producción de la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. perjudican directamente a los ciudadanos estadounidenses que desean aprovechar un medio de curso legal de los EE.UU. para proteger su seguridad financiera de los efectos dela Inflación ".

El representante Mooney exige que Yellen y Gibson respondan a las siguientes preguntas:

1. ¿Cree el Secretario que la moneda Silver American Eagle se produce en "calidades y cantidades que... son suficientes para satisfacer la demanda del público?

2. ¿Por qué actualmente solo un único proveedor puede (o está dispuesto a) proporcionar piezas de Plata a la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. para su programa Silver Eagle?

3. Dado su mandato legal de suministrar ampliamente estás monedas al público, ¿por qué la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. no tiene una política para crear una reserva de espacios en blanco de Plata durante los períodos de menor demanda para crear un amortiguador para los periodos de mayor demanda?

4. ¿Ha examinado la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. las prácticas de otras casas de la moneda soberanas, como la Casa de la Moneda Real de Gran Bretaña, la Casa de la Moneda de Perth de Australia, la Casa de la Moneda de Austria o la Casa de la Moneda Real de Canadá, para aprender de su relativo éxito en satisfacer la alta demanda pública de sus propias monedas de Plata? De ser así, ¿cuáles fueron los hallazgos o recomendaciones resultantes?

5. ¿Qué acciones se están llevando a cabo actualmente para abordar los problemas de producción de la Casa de la Moneda (que, según se informa, se extienden más allá del programa de monedas Silver American Eagle) y cuándo podrá la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU. una vez más cumplir con su mandato de satisfacer la demanda pública?

A continuación os dejo copia de la carta del congresista Alex X. Mooney...



http://moneymetals.com/uploads/content/Rep.-Alex-Mooney-Silver-Eagle-coin-letter.pdf



Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (27 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> El congresista Alex Mooney se ha dirigido a la Secretaria del Tesoro de los EE.UU., Janet Yellen, y al Director de la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU., Centros Gibson, por la "desaceleración de la producción prolongada" en el programa de monedas Silver American Eagle y que ha causado "escasez y precios de mercado dramáticamente más altos para esta icónica moneda en comparación con sus pares en todo el mundo".
> 
> ...



Ya sabemos que a éstos lunáticos les encanta la simbología.
Klaus Schwab dice en su libro de El gran Reinicio que en 2030, Usania dejará de ser la gran potencia mundial.

Creo que no pasa un día sin que puedan asomar la patita.


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Ago 2022)

Desde luego el tema de la escasez energética china es preocupante....si teniendo acceso a todo el mercado mundial de energía incluyendo los excedentes rusos tienen esos problemas, qué no les pasará cuando esa escasez sea REAL y TANGIBLE por motivos puramente "físicos" de insuficiente producción... Muchos hablan de la decadencia useña como potencia y lo que estaría dispuesta a hacer para mantener su status, pero y si China empieza a tener dificultades antes? Alguien ha pensado en las gravísimas consecuencias tanto internas como externas que tendría que se parara la locomotora industrial china? Y lo que estarían dispuestos a hacer los dirigentes chinos para aplacar a la población y distraer su atención a otro lado...? Ola Taiwan, ke ase...


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Desde luego el tema de la escasez energética china es preocupante....si teniendo acceso a todo el mercado mundial de energía incluyendo los excedentes rusos tienen esos problemas, qué no les pasará cuando esa escasez sea REAL y TANGIBLE por motivos puramente "físicos" de insuficiente producción... Muchos hablan de la decadencia useña como potencia y lo que estaría dispuesta a hacer para mantener su status, pero y si China empieza a tener dificultades antes? Alguien ha pensado en las gravísimas consecuencias tanto internas como externas que tendría que se parara la locomotora industrial china? Y lo que estarían dispuestos a hacer los dirigentes chinos para aplacar a la población y distraer su atención a otro lado...? Ola Taiwan, ke ase...



Simplemente dejaría de crecer como lo está haciendo en los últimos años. La clase media también lo haría, dejando de consumir recursos supuestamente escasos.

No creamos que sólo sufriría China.. Recordemos que es la fábrica de occidente y en el corto plazo sufriríamos esa posibilidad hasta una reestructuración de cadenas de producción en occidente, de hecho ya se está empezando a hacer.

China ya ha tanteado ésa posibilidad, en mi opinión a modo de amenaza, paralizando la exportación en puertos comerciales con la excusa de algún caso de covid.

Pura guerra comercial.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Es muy factible lo que apuntas y es que la Crisis energética se agudice en China y con las graves repercusiones que tendría en todo el planeta.

Ahora bien, la Crisis energética es MUNDIAL y diría que tiene algunos elementos parecidos a los que se dieron en la década de los 70 y que viví...

En aquel entonces, fue una década de escasez de suministro y, por lo tanto, de precios altos. Y la Crisis actual se presenta tras muchos años de energía a precio digamos "asequible" y esto está tocando a su fin...

La verdad es que todo se ha precipitado desde que apareció el "bicho" (la puta "Pandemia ")... Los precios del Petróleo y del Gas a niveles que los Estados Unidos no están acostumbrados a ver y a ellos la Guerra de Ucrania no les afecta como a los europeos. Luego, aquí está pasando "algo" más...

Buena parte de culpa la podemos achacar a la política climática, que al endurecerse con los años, incentiva más la adopción de plantas renovables y que es donde ha ido cada vez más dinero. Ahora, éste se está volviendo hacia las fuentes de energía "tradicionales" y que se habían dejado de lado...

Si somos realistas, y visto lo visto, este invierno nos servirá a todos para calibrar el tema de la Crisis energética en su justa medida y que presenta una gran gravedad, puesto que "solucionarla" requerirá de muchos años... Las inversiones tardan en materializarse.

Volviendo a China, ya antes de la "Pandemia" tenía grandes problemas energéticos, especialmente con la generación de electricidad. Allí, al igual que en buena parte del mundo, hay una gran sequía y eso se tiene que notar sí o sí en todos los sentidos; falta de agua, electricidad, etc., etc.

Tampoco nos engañemos: el "milagro" chino está tocando a su fin... Y, por eso mismo, los dirigentes chinos se están abocando a producir para consumir preferentemente en casa... Quizás, hayan sido los dirigentes chinos quienes se hayan tomado más en serio el decrecimiento mundial y de ahí su expansión internacional en aras de "asegurarse" distintas materias primas y en las que ellos son deficitarios.

En cualquier caso, si no se encuentran "alternativas" factibles, a este mundo le toca decrecer y parece ser que a "marchas forzadas"... Mala pinta tiene todo, la verdad...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Simplemente dejaría de crecer como lo está haciendo en los últimos años. La clase media también lo haría, dejando de consumir recursos supuestamente escasos.
> 
> No creamos que sólo sufriría China.. Recordemos que es la fábrica de occidente y en el corto plazo sufriríamos esa posibilidad hasta una reestructuración de cadenas de producción en occidente, de hecho ya se está empezando a hacer.
> 
> ...



Hola, ELOS: Reestructurar las cadenas de producción en Occidente llevará de mucho tiempo y creo que vamos tarde... Quizás, en los EE.UU. vaya a ir más rápido, dado que su Economía es mucho más ágil en adaptarse, emprender, etc. Y todo ello podría ser más rápido si llega un republicano a la Casa Blanca...

Y en la UE, tampoco hay más remedio, pero aquí hay un exceso de burocracia y que ralentiza cualquier iniciativa. En fin, cada vez está más claro que la UE es un auténtico fracaso, pero su ruptura todavía sería peor en las actuales circunstancias.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Es muy factible lo que apuntas y es que la Crisis energética se agudice en China y con las graves repercusiones que tendría en todo el planeta.
> 
> Ahora bien, la Crisis energética es MUNDIAL y diría que tiene algunos elementos parecidos a los que se dieron en la década de los 70 y que viví...
> 
> ...



Pues los " directores de orquesta" tienen una manera falsa,oculta, maliciosa, dictatorial, etc de transmitir al ciudadano esa supuesta relalidad.
Y que quien transmita ésta situación sean los voceros que alertaron 24h/365 la gran mentira de la historia moderna como fue el vivid,, es para dar cero credibilidad.
Personalmente no me creo nada de los masssmierda


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Reestructurar las cadenas de producción en Occidente llevará de mucho tiempo y creo que vamos tarde... Quizás, en los EE.UU. vaya a ir más rápido, dado que su Economía es mucho más ágil en adaptarse, emprender, etc. Y todo ello podría ser más rápido si llega un republicano a la Casa Blanca...
> 
> Y en la UE, tampoco hay más remedio, pero aquí hay un exceso de burocracia y que ralentiza cualquier iniciativa. En fin, cada vez está más claro que la UE es un auténtico fracaso, pero su ruptura todavía sería peor en las actuales circunstancias.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Las promesas de relanzar la economía europea es un auténtico brindis al sol.
Y su burocracia lo único que ha hecho es paralizar y anular la producción y creación de riqueza.
Europa se ha convertido en el hermano mimado de occidente.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues los " directores de orquesta" tienen una manera falsa,oculta, maliciosa, dictatorial, etc de transmitir al ciudadano esa supuesta relalidad.
> Y que quien transmita ésta situación sean los voceros que alertaron 24h/365 la gran mentira de la historia moderna como fue el vivid,, es para dar cero credibilidad.
> Personalmente no me creo nada de los masssmierda



Haces bien... Está bien seguir las noticias a nivel "doméstico" por si te pueden afectar o, simplemente, para saber qué pasa a tu alrededor.

Ahora bien, en las cuestiones SERIAS, es decir Economía, Política, Geopolítica, etc. lo mejor es buscar fuentes lo más alejadas posible del Poder. Después, cada cual debe formarse su PROPIA OPINIÓN, independientemente de lo que pueda leer, ver, etc. procurando ser lo más objetivo posible y ahí radica la principal dificultad en el proceso.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Haces bien... Está bien seguir las noticias a nivel "doméstico" por si te pueden afectar o, simplemente, para saber qué pasa a tu alrededor.
> 
> Ahora bien, en las cuestiones SERIAS, es decir Economía, Política, Geopolítica, etc. lo mejor es buscar fuentes lo más alejadas posible del Poder. Después, cada cual debe formarse su PROPIA OPINIÓN, independientemente de lo que pueda leer, ver, etc. procurando ser lo más objetivo posible y ahí radica la principal dificultad en el proceso.
> 
> Saludos.



Una costumbre que tengo desde hace años es mirar los titulares de la prensa vendida, sabiendo cual es la realidad de la noticia.
Reconozco que hay que hacerlo con mesura porque de lo contrario rozaria lo cínico y morboso


----------



## Hostigador (28 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hola Fernandojcg,
> 
> Conoces algún buscador que ofrezca unos resultados fiables y sinceros cómo los ofrecía Google en 1996?
> 
> ...



Algunos son metabuscadores,es decir,buscadores ke usan la infraestructura software(motor de buskeda principalmente)de otros buscadores de"los principales"


----------



## Hostigador (28 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> El congresista Alex Mooney se ha dirigido a la Secretaria del Tesoro de los EE.UU., Janet Yellen, y al Director de la Casa de la Moneda de los EE.UU., Centros Gibson, por la "desaceleración de la producción prolongada" en el programa de monedas Silver American Eagle y que ha causado "escasez y precios de mercado dramáticamente más altos para esta icónica moneda en comparación con sus pares en todo el mundo".
> 
> ...



Mooney,money...Hay ke ver con los apellidos jajajajaja pero echando la vista a España ganariamos el"campeonato"


----------



## frankie83 (28 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Europa se ha convertido en el hermano mimado de occidente.



Sin ánimo de atacar..
hermano “mimado”? De “occidente”? 

Si occidente significa algo desde luego los europeos somos los menos mimados por los eeuu y los anglofonos que componen ese “occidente” y que son los que mandan y que constantemente nos machacan según sus intereses 

“occidente” solamente es una denominación que implica que tenemos que seguirles el rollo, inventada por ellos y que no deberíamos usar (supuestamente y geográficamente, incluye América del Sur pero ya veis que la cosa no está tan clara) 

máxime ahora que Australia y Canadá (y porque no eeuu) han demostrado con sus políticas vacunales de estar a la altura o superar incluso las “peligrosas” oligarquías de otros lugares

No, nunca me convenció este término. Europa sera Europa o no será, la tercera vía es la que debemos buscar.

si seguimos a los anglos, nos sacrificarán en cuanto soplen vientos de guerra para su propio beneficio, oh esto.. eso está ya ocurriendo!!


----------



## Hostigador (28 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de atacar..
> hermano “mimado”? De “occidente”?
> 
> Si occidente significa algo desde luego los europeos somos los menos mimados por los eeuu y los anglofonos que componen ese “occidente” y que son los que mandan y que constantemente nos machacan según sus intereses
> ...



Ya vivimos algo parecido...Guerra fria USA y URSS se repartieron"cachos de enmedio"
Aunke tambien otros cachos...Apartheid,subversiones ideologicas en India(Yuri Bezmenov,entre otros)


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hola Fernandojcg,
> 
> Conoces algún buscador que ofrezca unos resultados fiables y sinceros cómo los ofrecía Google en 1996?
> 
> ...



Personalmente, no creo mucho en los navegadores. A mí me han hablado bien de Epic y de Tor...

Yo lo tengo relativamente fácil para la obtención de información más o menos contrastada. Todo ello deriva de que tengo amigos, conocidos, etc. de mí misma "onda" y nos intercambiamos aquella información que consideramos interesante. Y todo esto viene optimizado porque residimos en distintos países y continentes. Por ejemplo, yo tengo contactos en lugares tan sensibles como son los EE.UU., Rusia y China...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de atacar..
> hermano “mimado”? De “occidente”?
> 
> Si occidente significa algo desde luego los europeos somos los menos mimados por los eeuu y los anglofonos que componen ese “occidente” y que son los que mandan y que constantemente nos machacan según sus intereses
> ...



Tampoco he entendido lo de hermano 'mimado", pero he preferido no comentar puesto que podría equivocarme en la interpretación...

Hace ya muchísimos años que deberíamos diferenciar lo que significa Occidente, pero la realidad actual es que representa el área de influencia del "Imperio", es decir los EE.UU. y donde sus mejores aliados se encuentran entre los países anglos. De alguna manera, parece que estuviera articulado de forma parecida a lo que fue el Imperio Romano.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Las "élites" de Australia han determinado que su país se está quedando atrás con respecto a los países desarrollados en lo que respecta a la transición de vehículos de combustión interna a vehículos eléctricos. Entonces, hicieron lo que a los planificadores centrales les encanta hacer: anunciaron una "Estrategia Nacional para Vehículos Eléctricos"...

Según el documento...

"Una estrategia nacional de vehículos eléctricos garantizará que la transición a la tecnología e infraestructura de vehículos eléctricos se planifique y administre, de modo que todos los australianos puedan acceder a los beneficios de la última tecnología de vehículos... La Estrategia Nacional de Vehículos Eléctricos coordinará la acción de los gobiernos, la industria y las comunidades urbanas y regionales, e incluirá considerar si exigir un tipo de enchufe para vehículos eléctricos podría mejorar la consistencia de la carga pública ".

Por muchas razones, los australianos no están interesados en comprar vehículos eléctricos, lo que el Gobierno ha determinado que es un problema que debe abordar.

Para empeorar las cosas para los australianos que no quieren, o no pueden pagar, un costoso vehículo eléctrico, un importante banco australiano anunció recientemente que terminará los préstamos para nuevos autos de combustión interna para el 2025... 

Según Bank Australia: "Hemos elegido el 2025 porque el cambio a los vehículos eléctricos debe ocurrir rápidamente. Y creemos que puede suceder, tan pronto como las políticas de apoyo y las fuerzas del mercado ayuden a traer una mayor variedad de vehículos eléctricos más asequibles a Australia".

Desafortunadamente, este es el último desarrollo en una tendencia inquietante en la que los Gobiernos están en connivencia con las grandes instituciones financieras para "empujar" a sus clientes a tomar la decisión "correcta".

Por ejemplo, la UE votó recientemente para prohibir la venta de vehículos nuevos a gasolina y diésel para el 2035. El Reino Unido también está considerando una propuesta similar que entraría en vigor en el 2030.

Y puestos a "mal pensar", que de momento es gratis, el aumento de la inversión ambiental, social y de gobernanza (ESG) podría permitir que los grandes bancos y las grandes firmas financieras implementen prohibiciones de préstamos para vehículos de combustión interna bajo el pretexto del cambio climático... Yendo más allá... estas poderosas empresas podrían incluso reducir el acceso al capital a los fabricantes de vehículos que no siguen las "reglas'...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de atacar..
> hermano “mimado”? De “occidente”?
> 
> Si occidente significa algo desde luego los europeos somos los menos mimados por los eeuu y los anglofonos que componen ese “occidente” y que son los que mandan y que constantemente nos machacan según sus intereses
> ...



Me refería al llamado "Primer Mundo".
De acuerdo contigo en que Europa ha sido utilizada y después abandonada por el poder anglo, en este caso ante un socio comercial del que era Rusia.

Creo que Europa está destinada a su desintegración, ante la pasividad de sus ciudadanos que han elegido a unos políticos suicidas y totalmente corruptos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

Queda un durísimo Invierno por delante... y pasado el mismo, veremos si la política de la UE sigue siendo SUICIDA o bien empieza la ciudadanía a tomar "conciencia" y defenestra a unos políticos que no tienen ni puta idea de cómo manejar el "timón".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

Lo que NO es de recibo es que aquí tengamos unos grandes problemas derivados de la escasez de Gas y Rusia lo esté quemando en nuestras propias narices... porque lo tiene sobrante y no lo puede vender, entre otras cosas, porque unos IMBÉCILES -los que dirigen la UE- han decidido que nuestro nivel de vida debe decrecer por puro CAPRICHO.

Yo NO tengo porque ver alterada mi vida por un conflicto que se han buscado dos países -Ucrania y Rusia o Rusia y Ucrania -. Ni tampoco tengo porque defender los intereses geopolíticos de los EE.UU. Ni tampoco tengo porque ver como un enemigo a Rusia.

Resumiendo, que esta guerra NO es la mía y no tengo porque verme perjudicado. Y eso que pienso yo, lo piensan muchas más personas que no están idiotizadas por la "Caja tonta"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2022)

Considero que todo este merecumbé que nos llevan montando durante los últimos años, solo tiene un objetivo subyacente, y es el control total de las fuentes energéticas por parte del sistema, y su uso bajo supervisión absoluta para control/sometimiento poblacional.

Más de siete mil millones de almas en este pedrusco demandan a diario su parte del pastel energético, y es evidente que los recursos son finitos, lo que no quita que la aceleración de los acontecimientos parece demasiado forzada.

Como bien comenta @fernandojcg , hay países deseando vender su excedente energético en el mercado internacional, pero por la decisión de unos demagogos, parece que es mejor aceptar la precariedad de las masas por "orgullo", antes que ceder ante un país soberano que defiende legítimamente sus fronteras por que terceras partes han incumplido acuerdos firmados hace años.

El ciudadano europeo (de la UE, se me entienda) ha encomendado ciegamente a entes supranacionales que salvaguarden sus intereses, y lo que han obtenido es un incremento de restricciones y prohibiciones ante cualquier tipo de problema artificial creado por y para tal fin.

Por edad no viví las épocas dictatoriales de este país, pero lo que si he vivido es un cambio monumental desde los años 80s hasta hoy en día en materia de libertades.

Por el bien común se ha aceptado cualquier profanación de derechos, cualquier subida de impuestos, incremento de restricciones... incluso se han aceptado yendo estos contra la propia naturaleza humana.

Nos hablan de pagar por circular por autovías ya pagadas con nuestros impuestos, nos hablan de normalizar vacunas innecesarias, incluso a niños, nos hablan de normalizar restringir la temperatura a la que queremos poner nuestros negocios, incluso nos dicen como hemos de aceptar futuras restricciones energéticas...

Me da la impresión a mi, ¿o somos una panda se anormales y gilipollas?

A través de los impuestos nos detraen el 80% de nuestros ingresos, y no conformes con eso, ahora nos dicen como hemos de vivir con el 20% restante.

Nos inculcan una falsa filosofía de protección medio ambiental, y se amparan en esta, para volvernos contra nosotros mismos y nuestra naturaleza.

Nada es casualidad, ya os lo he remarcado antes, nosotros no somos más listos que nadie por detectar este ultraje, simplemente tenemos algo más de valor por admitirlo y sobre todo por publicitarlo, pero ellos (el sistema y sobre todo los entes supranacionales), no van a cesar en su empeño por reducir la masa poblacional del planeta.

La finalidad de todo lo que vivimos hoy en día es esa...decirnos que sobran el 80% de las personas, pero sin decirnos directamente que sobramos nosotros mismos.

Tiran balones fuera señalando a terceros como culpables, pero somos nosotros quienes pagamos las consecuencias una y otra vez.

Cada año que pasa somos un año más viejos, y un año más débiles... las generaciones occidentales ya no saben el valor del pilar que ha fundamentado durante siglos la sociedad, y ese pilar era la familia.

Una familia destruida con falacias y sobre todo con "progreso", una familia vejada y convertida en un ente obsoleta...

¿por qué?

Pues es muy sencillo. Si atacas el pilar que sostiene los valores de tus siervos/esclavos y lo sustituyes por un pilar basado en las normas del sistema, tendrás borregos dóciles desde la cuna.

Antaño un problema lo solucionaba un padre, una madre, un hermano, un hijo... hoy lo soluciona un profesor, un tutor, un psicólogo, un funcionario, un político...

Cuando tus teóricos problemas los soluciona algo o alguien a quién no le importas absolutamente nada, tienes que entender que no se trata de una solución, si no de un adoctrinamiento por y para beneficio ajeno.

Un saludo a todos, buenas tardes y un placer pasarse por aquí para leer algo de cordura.


----------



## ELOS (28 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que NO es de recibo es que aquí tengamos unos grandes problemas derivados de la escasez de Gas y Rusia lo esté quemando en nuestras propias narices... porque lo tiene sobrante y no lo puede vender, entre otras cosas, porque unos IMBÉCILES -los que dirigen la UE- han decidido que nuestro nivel de vida debe decrecer por puro CAPRICHO.
> 
> Yo NO tengo porque ver alterada mi vida por un conflicto que se han buscado dos países -Ucrania y Rusia o Rusia y Ucrania -. Ni tampoco tengo porque defender los intereses geopolíticos de los EE.UU. Ni tampoco tengo porque ver como un enemigo a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Fernando, como he comentado en más de un mensaje, cada vez tengo más claro que tanto, la plandemia, la guerra y la escasez de energía, son solo la excusa para el control de la población mundial. Lo llaman Agenda 2030.
Y lo que falta por venir... Veo demasiada casualidad que en el transcurso de 2 años hayan sucedido tantos acontecimientos entrelazados y que se ven claramente cómo van hacia la misma dirección.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Todo lo que está pasando desde la "Pandemia" NO es por "casualidad", sino provocado de forma deliberada. Y mucho Ojo con esto, porque el "guión" se escribió hace ya muchos años... 

Sin la puta "Pandemia", todo esto no se habría visto acelerado a la velocidad que va... semejante a un tren sin frenos.

Afortunadamente, cada vez hay más gente que no se traga toda la M..... que están vendiendo estos HdP. Pero siguen siendo pocas personas todavía para generar una "reacción" que ponga coto a tantos desmanes. Desgraciadamente, en España, NO hay ni un solo partido político que se desvíe del "guión" imperante en la UE, al contrario de lo que está sucediendo en bastantes países de la "Unión", por ejemplo en Alemania, Holanda, Bélgica... Sí, pertenecen a un determinado "espectro" político, pero coherente en la defensa de unos determinados derechos fundamentales en las personas. Yo ya hace tiempo que no me dejó llevar por los "colores" y miro más hacia el bienestar de los míos y de mi país.

Quizás, la "solución" a la Crisis de valores que vivimos en Europa, y en Occidente en general, venga desde los EE.UU., donde una parte mayoritaria de su población empieza a estar más que harta de la deriva que está teniendo su país y saben que está propiciada por una "élite" que se mueve entre "bambalinas"... Creo más en la capacidad de "respuesta" de los estadounidenses que en la de los europeos.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que NO es de recibo es que aquí tengamos unos grandes problemas derivados de la escasez de Gas y Rusia lo esté quemando en nuestras propias narices... porque lo tiene sobrante y no lo puede vender



jaja gracias por explicarlo.

estoy en un resort de esos lumpen-all inclusive.. y en el ascensor, donde han puesto allí también una pantalla con “noticias” (luego te hablan de ahorrar materiales etc) todos los días leo esa sibilina frase; “rusia quema millones de euros de gas”

repetid conmigo: “la culpa es de Putin”

edito tras pasar por ascensor

“Rusia quema 10 millones de euros de gas al día QUE PODRÍA ENVIAR A EUROPA”

noticias proporcionadas por eleconomista


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Como los massM..... "informan" según indicaciones interesadas, pues vamos a comentar algo que ocultan...

Hace poco, el Representante Permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU, Kyslytsya, dijo que 54 Estados miembros de la ONU apoyaron una resolución que condena las acciones del Ejército ruso en el territorio de Ucrania. No parecen muchos... si consideramos que son 54 sobre 193...

Recordemos que el 2 de Marzo del 2022, la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución exigiendo que Rusia detuviera su intervención en Ucrania.

Entonces, 141 Estados (73%) de 193 Estados votaron a favor de la resolución, incluidos los países del Golfo Pérsico, así como Brasil y Serbia.

En la última resolución, no fue firmada por Serbia, ninguno de los países BRICS, África y los países árabes. De Latinoamérica firmaron 2 países (Colombia y Guatemala), el resto no

En fin, eso de que Rusia está "aislada" es pura e interesada propaganda occidental o dicho de otra manera: de aquellos que se están "comiendo" sus propias sanciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Vamos con más información que no "interesa" que se conozca...

Los esfuerzos liderados por los EE.UU. para suprimir y contener la Economía rusa centrada en la Energía ha sufrido unos auténticos "golpes" y que han sido asustados por sus dos principales aliados de Asia Oriental...

Y es que Corea del Sur y Japón están, respectivamente, celebrando y manteniendo acuerdos energéticos con "jugadores" rusos...

El 25 de Agosto, Corea del Sur anunció que la empresa estatal Korea Hidro & Nuclear Power Co. suministraría componentes e ingeniería por valor de $ 2.250 millones para una planta de Energía nuclear construida en Rusia que se levantará en Egipto.

Por separado, dos importantes firmas comerciales japonesas confirmaron la semana pasada que mantendrán sus participaciones en el proyecto de Gas Natural ruso Sakhalin II...

En toda la UE, atormentada por la Inflación, quizás las preguntas económicas más importantes que enfrentan los Gobiernos son si, cómo y en qué medida los países miembros pueden reducir de manera realista sus dependencias políticamente vergonzosas de la Energía rusa.

Estas preguntas se harán con mayor volumen y frecuencia a medida que se desvanece el Verano y a poco de comenzar la estación fría.

Y muy al Este, ni Corea del Sur ni Japón, dos "firmes" aliados de los EE.UU., que son importadores netos de Energía y cuentan con economías fuertemente industrializadas, están posicionados para reducir el uso de Energía. Ninguno de los dos parece dispuesto a cortar los vínculos energéticos con Moscú, que posee castas reservas de Energía en el Lejano Oriente ruso.

Además, la naciente administración Yoon Suk-yeol de Corea del Sur, está dispuesta a reanudar las exportaciones en el sector nuclear. Mientras tanto, en Tokio, el Primer Ministro, Fumio Kishida, está dando los pequeños pasos políticos necesarios para desempolvar las bolas de naftalina del sector nuclear del Japón, que quedó efectivamente congelado tras el desastre de Fukushima en el 2011.

Los desarrollos muestran, una vez más, los intereses correspondientes que vinculan a Corea del Sur y Japón, independientemente de las interminables disputas históricas que dividen a los dos Gobiernos.

En un anuncio sorpresa, la semana pasada Corea del Sur dijo que KHNP suministrará equipos y edificios para el primer proyecto de planta de Energía nuclear de Egipto, al noroeste de El Cairo, que incluirá cuatro reactores.

KHNP será el socio menor de Atomstroyexport de Rusia. El mes pasado, los medios egipcios informaron de que Atomstroyexport, como líder del consorcio que construye la planta, era responsable de seleccionar a todos los subcontratistas.

La victoria de KHNP fue aclamada nada menos que por el Presidente Yoon, quién ha profesado su cercanía a las posturas políticas de los Estados Unidos, tanto en la campaña electoral de esta primavera como desde que asumió el cargo en Mayo.

Ciertamente, es un renacimiento sustancial de las ambiciones, la experiencia y las exportaciones relacionadas con la Energía nuclear de Corea del Sur. Un área en la que Yoon ha revertido con más fuerza las políticas de su predecesor, Moon Jar-in, es en el frente de la Energía nuclear.

Moon, un político anti atómico de convicción, había reducido la participación de la Energía nuclear en la matriz energética nacional. Yoon ha prometido un reinicio...

En fin, ya vemos como muchos países se están adelantando a la estupidez permanente en que se haya instalada la UE...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (29 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Considero que todo este merecumbé que nos llevan montando durante los últimos años, solo tiene un objetivo subyacente, y es el control total de las fuentes energéticas por parte del sistema, y su uso bajo supervisión absoluta para control/sometimiento poblacional.
> 
> Más de siete mil millones de almas en este pedrusco demandan a diario su parte del pastel energético, y es evidente que los recursos son finitos, lo que no quita que la aceleración de los acontecimientos parece demasiado forzada.
> 
> ...



Nos dieron a elegir entre restricciones y muerte, elegimos restricciones y en breve tendremos muerte


----------



## ELOS (29 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Nos dieron a elegir entre restricciones y muerte, elegimos restricciones y en breve tendremos muerte



Ni siquiera nos dieron a elegir


----------



## Hostigador (29 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ni siquiera nos dieron a elegir



Hasta cierto punto,desde luego...Pero @AYN RANDiano2 nos demuestra ke,en cierto modo,siempre existen
maneras de decir"NO"o de no decir nada y mantenerse de tal manera ke el sistema socio-economico negativo
se comporte contigo como si estuvieses fallecido...¡O incluso ke no llegue a interactuar contigo!


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Vamos con más información que no "interesa" que se conozca...
> 
> ...



No se puede liderar el mundo con esa mal celada superioridad (usa), repartiendo las migajas y exigiendo gastar en sus empresas

encima poniendo aranceles a nosotros, supuestamente aliados

encima ahora un presidente de un país tercermundista como ucrania dando órdenes a Alemania y a Europa entera, qué vergüenza

que se coman su liderazgo con patatas hasta que se queden solos, deben pensar muchos jefes de gobierno, más allá de los cuatro gatos sin poder alguno que pensamos lo mismo

tras este ex abrupto, simplemente comentar que me ha costado lo mío entender qué quieren decir con este “techo al precio” que media Europa publicita en sus periódicos gubernamentales (repubblica, el país, etc) pero sin explicar en qué consiste

Me parece que según ellos, y decidme si me equivoco, poner un techo al precio serviría para decir a Putin: hasta aquí estoy dispuesto a pagar, más que eso puedes quemar tu gas

mi padre, fiel creedor de todo lo que dice la tele, sostiene que eso les doblegará, yo en cambio no entiendo como pueden pensar que funcione, es más, creo que nos vamos a desangrar entre nosotros para ver quien es el mejor postor

y eso, en el mundo de libre mercado que siempre nos han vendido como lo mejor.. fijar los precios a dedo, qué puede salir mal?

ejemplo








Da Berlino un segnale a Roma: pronti a discutere di un tetto al prezzo del gas


Cauto ottimismo a Palazzo Chigi, spiragli dal governo tedesco sulla misura europea. Il 9 settembre ne discuteranno i ministri dell'Energia, poi la decision…




www.repubblica.it


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Hasta cierto punto,desde luego...Pero @AYN RANDiano2 nos demuestra ke,en cierto modo,siempre existen
> maneras de decir"NO"o de no decir nada y mantenerse de tal manera ke el sistema socio-economico negativo
> se comporte contigo como si estuvieses fallecido...¡O incluso ke no llegue a interactuar contigo!



NO tuvimos "elección"... Se promulgaron medidas más propias de regímenes totalitarios. Es más, se persiguió a aquellos que mostraron su oposición a las mismas. Incluso arengando al chivateo, el aplauso fácil y gilipolleces varias.

Que algunos, dentro de nuestras posibilidades, hiciéramos lo posible para "torear" esas medidas que chocaban frontalmente contra nuestra concepción de la Libertad, no quiere decir que todo lo que sucedió no nos haya dejado una profunda "huella". Es más, en lo personal, me ha provocado una vuelta a la rebeldía que tenía en mi juventud y mira que por aquel entonces era jodido de C......

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se puede liderar el mundo con esa mal celada superioridad (usa), repartiendo las migajas y exigiendo gastar en sus empresas
> 
> encima poniendo aranceles a nosotros, supuestamente aliados
> 
> ...



A Rusia no la van a "doblegar"... Ese era el objetivo de las sanciones y quienes ahora están de "rodillas" son... los europeos.

El mango de la "sartén" lo tiene Rusia y en el Gas va a ser ese país quien dicte las condiciones de "mercado". Son muchos los países que se han adaptado y han conseguido asegurarse suministros de hidrocarburos rusos a precios muy competitivos.

Y ves todo esto y NO comprendes cómo podemos estar dirigidos por semejantes 
"indigentes mentales"... Y de Zelenski qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas. Un HdP que prefiere ver su país destruido, por no hablar de todas las bajas sufridas, especialmente las de los civiles, porque de las militares no dirá ni mu... a pesar de que son tremendas.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (29 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO tuvimos "elección"... Se promulgaron medidas más propias de regímenes totalitarios. Es más, se persiguió a aquellos que mostraron su oposición a las mismas. Incluso arengando al chivateo, el aplauso fácil y gilipolleces varias.
> 
> Que algunos, dentro de nuestras posibilidades, hiciéramos lo posible para "torear" esas medidas que chocaban frontalmente contra nuestra concepción de la Libertad, no quiere decir que todo lo que sucedió no nos haya dejado una profunda "huella". Es más, en lo personal, me ha provocado una vuelta a la rebeldía que tenía en mi juventud y mira que por aquel entonces era jodido de C......
> 
> Saludos.



Más bien consiguieron que los ciudadanos hicieran efectivas las medidas totalitarias que comentas.
Como en una guerra civil pero global.


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 Ago 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Considero que todo este merecumbé que nos llevan montando durante los últimos años, solo tiene un objetivo subyacente, y es el control total de las fuentes energéticas por parte del sistema, y su uso bajo supervisión absoluta para control/sometimiento poblacional.
> 
> Más de siete mil millones de almas en este pedrusco demandan a diario su parte del pastel energético, y es evidente que los recursos son finitos, lo que no quita que la aceleración de los acontecimientos parece demasiado forzada.
> 
> ...


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Ago 2022)

No conocía el tema ese de la central "nucelar" prevista en Egipto y es algo que me preocupa... Bueno, en general me preocupa todo lo nuclear que se haga en zonas "calientes" y Egipto lo es... Imaginad que Israel piense que los egipcios vayan a usar esa central para algún programa de bomba nuclear secreta (como pensaron de los iraquies con lo de Osirak) o haya jaleo con los etíopes por lo de la presa del Renacimiento en la cabecera del Nilo.... Se podría liar bastante gorda si los egipcios deciden sabotearla porque piensen que les roba el agua (ahora mismo están de uñas sin acuerdo sobre el tema...) y los etíopes quisieran "devolverles el favor" amenazando esa central....

En fin, no sé si es que me estoy volviendo viejo pero me noto muy cenizo /pesimista últimamente....


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> No conocía el tema ese de la central "nucelar" prevista en Egipto y es algo que me preocupa... Bueno, en general me preocupa todo lo nuclear que se haga en zonas "calientes" y Egipto lo es... Imaginad que Israel piense que los egipcios vayan a usar esa central para algún programa de bomba nuclear secreta (como pensaron de los iraquies con lo de Osirak) o haya jaleo con los etíopes por lo de la presa del Renacimiento en la cabecera del Nilo.... Se podría liar bastante gorda si los egipcios deciden sabotearla porque piensen que les roba el agua (ahora mismo están de uñas sin acuerdo sobre el tema...) y los etíopes quisieran "devolverles el favor" amenazando esa central....
> 
> En fin, no sé si es que me estoy volviendo viejo pero me noto muy cenizo /pesimista últimamente....



Bueno, es la "moda" y que va a ir a más... Por otra parte, si queremos Energía barata y no excesivamente dependiente de "otros", pues como que no hay más camino... Al menos, de momento.Tampoco me hace a mí mucha "gracia" que los países árabes puedan acceder a armamento nuclear por la vía de "proyectos de Energía nuclear", pero es lo que hay...

Por cierto, se habla muy poco del proyecto nuclear de Arabia Saudita y que deben tener bastante avanzado... Y recordemos que ese país cuenta con misiles balísticos DF-3 y DF-21. Éstos últimos se pueden modificar para portar ojivas nucleares...

No es menos cierto que, últimamente, las autoridades saudíes parecen no hacerles "ascos" a poseer armamento nuclear y, de hecho, se especula con que lo tienen a nivel "táctico" y que procedería de Pakistán, país al que Arabia Saudita ayudó a financiar en su programa nuclear.

No es que te estés volviendo "viejo"... Es que ves lo que ves y no eres ciego ni tuerto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El domingo pasado, @paketazo hizo un atinado post y que me recordó uno de los artículos que tengo en mis archivos. Lo he buscado y voy a intentar enlazarlo...

¿Demasiada gente?... una opinión

Fijaros en la fecha en que se publicó...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ago 2022)

Llevo años por aquí, y con mejor o peor criterio he ido analizando desde mi perspectiva muchos acontecimientos que posiblemente la mayoría de la opinión publica ni tan siquiera sepa que existen.

Muchos de los que rondamos por aquí, nos dimos a conocer a través de la inversión en metales preciosos, un activo casi tan viejo como el universo, y que nos ha ayudado a debatir y pasar el rato en innumerables ocasiones a gran parte de los que por aquí escribimos.

¿por que traigo esto ahora a la palestra?

Bueno, pues ya que hablamos de superpoblación, rendimientos decrecientes, manipulación social, y restricciones a la propia vida de un sutil modo "indirecto", me he parado a pensar, ¿Cuándo todo esto se fue de mano?

Tras echar un vistazo al artículo que acaba de enlazar @fernandojcg , me ha llamado la atención algo que subliminalmente todos sabemos, pero que quizá no acabamos de comprender.

*A mayor pobreza, mayor tasa de natalidad, y por lo tanto mayor población.*

Esto es algo indiscutible, pero hay que saber entenderlo, ya que no podemos confundir pobreza con miseria. Los amigos del nuevo orden mundial nos bombardean a los occidentales dé un modo constante y casi con trazas de acoso, con que la superpoblación aniquila los recursos, contamina en exceso, y somete a mucha presión a la "madre tierra"

Bien, eso es fácil de entender hasta para un niño... tenemos una huerta que produce como máximo 100 Kg de patatas, y pretendemos que cada año que pasa, coma una persona más de ese huerto.

Vale, dicho esto... ¿Dónde entra el oro en todo este tema?

Veamos una curva de población de los últimos años con una predicción hasta 2050:





Podemos ver como a partir de los años 70s se ha disparado de un modo exponencial el crecimiento poblacional.


¿recordamos todos lo que sucedió el 15 de agosto de 1971 ? ¿no?

Ahí como hemos debatido cientos de veces, se produjo un punto de inflexión a nivel global en el desplazamiento de la riqueza mundial.

Inmersos durante años en una guerra fría respaldada por dos superpotencias, se llegó a un punto dónde el crecimiento económico de USA principalmente, alcanzó un techo difícil de batir, sobre todo si se vinculaba al dólar con la compra/extracción de oro.

Una gran armada, que ya por esos años era la más potente, una creciente industria global con las principales empresas productoras de todos los sectores clave que generaban dependencia del resto del globo, y un limite a la emisión de deuda por culpa de la convertibilidad en oro.

¿Cómo nos sacamos de encima ese handicap?

Sencillo, obligando a que el dólar sea la reserva de valor internacional, y no el oro. Y nominalizando todo el comercio internacional en dólares sin respaldo (todos sabemos lo que es la reserva federal)

A partir de aquí, el techo de deuda americana se rompió año tras año, del mismo modo que los diferenciales económicos (ricos/pobres), y la aparición de gran número de economías que fueron "compradas/dominadas" por el dólar. Convirtiendo a sus gobiernos, en meros dependientes del billete verde, entregando sus recursos, y su población al mejor postor.

EL incremento de la demanda USA, y de occidente generó que los países periféricos, conocidos en otrora como nuevos países industrializados, disparasen sus tasas de natalidad.

La llegada de dólares a cuenta gotas, proporcionaron una falsa sensación de crecimiento y dieron alas a estos países a nivel social, generando un incremento de personas nunca antes visto.

Pensad por un momento que vosotros tuvierais en casa una impresora capaz de crear una moneda aceptada por todos, y usada a nivel global, pero que solo vosotros pudierais imprimir.

¿Cuánto tardaríais en "esclavizar" a todo el mundo cada vez que tuvierais una necesidad de algo?, ¿Qué pasaría con el crecimiento de vuestro vecindario respecto al resto?, ¿Cómo sería la sensación de vuestro entorno social e antes o después de poseer la impresora?

Creo que hay una importante relación entre el fin del patrón de convertibilidad del oro/dólar y el inicio del crecimiento exponencial de la población.

Ahora, si pretendemos hacer lo contrario, o sea, reducir población, el modo más eficaz, es retirando a esos países pobres, la falsa sensación de bonanza, de posibilidades, de esperanza ... y un buen modo de lograrlo, es frenando el consumo internacional de esos productos en concreto.

Imaginad que por ejemplo China, India, Indonesia, Pakistán, Brasil ... pierden en los próximos veinte años un 10% de su población... solo con eso, se reduce en 340 millones de almas el monto total.

¿estrategia?

¿casualidad?

¿necesidad?

Recordad siempre esto: Para que unos pocos vivan bien, unos muchos han de pasar penurias, hacer sacrificios, y sufrir.

Un saludo y buena tarde a to2


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

La BASURA de los massM..... sigue con su labor de desinformar...

Mucho Bla,bla,bla con que Rusia está bombardeando los alrededores de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia... que es un auténtico sinsentido cuando la tienen ocupada.

Sin embargo, no han dicho nada respecto a lo que el lunes pasado se admitió desde los Estados Unidos. En una rueda de prensa, un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrían haber atacado la zona de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.

"No quiero decir que los ucranianos no hayan disparado en esa zona porque creo que es probable que lo hayan hecho, pero en un buen número de casos, se está devolviendo el fuego de los rusos que están disparando desde esos lugares", afirmó.

Paralelamente, destacó que "los rusos están disparando desde los alrededores de la planta". "También sé que hay proyectiles que cayeron cerca de la planta", agregó.

"Los ucranianos son muy conscientes de los posibles impactos de golpear la central nuclear y se esfuerzan por no hacerlo", concluyó.

Lo que está claro es que son los rusos los que están repeliendo los ataques en las cercanías de la central nuclear, y donde no tienen sentido los combates por las gravísimas consecuencias que podrían tener.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2022)

Mejor que no... Lo de Zaporiyia es gravísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mejor que no... Lo de Zaporiyia es gravísimo.
> 
> Saludos.



Todo será siempre culpa de Putin 

Están encantados


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ago 2022)

__





China places millions into Covid lockdown again as economy continues to struggle | China | The Guardian


Key cities of Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Dalian are under curbs again, amid protests and data showing factory slowdown




amp.theguardian.com





Sigue el cuento chino ;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Rusia e India ya no necesitan el USD para acuerdos mutuos, dijo la Presidenta del Foro Internacional BRICS, Purnima Anand.

Se ha establecido un mecanismo entre los dos países, utilizando solo Rublos y Rupias, dijo Anand a los periodistas la semana pasada.

"Hemos implementado el mecanismo de acuerdos mutuos en Rublos y Rupias, y no hay necesidad de que nuestros países usen el Dólar en acuerdos mutuos", dijo Anand, citado por la agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA.

Anand agregó que se está desarrollando un mecanismo similar entre Rusia y China para eliminar el uso del USD y emplear solo Rublos y Yuanes.

Esta forma de pagar por los bienes le da a Rusia una forma de eludir las sanciones impuestas al país tras su invasión de Ucrania.

"Los países BRICS se están abriendo a Rusia, ofreciendo la oportunidad para que el país supere las consecuencias de las sanciones", dijo Anand.

Rusia también ha aumentado sus lazos con la India, ya que el comercio se quintuplicó en las últimas cuatro décadas, según Anand. India ha estado importando más Petróleo de Rusia, mientras que Moscú ha aumentado las compras de productos agrícolas, textiles y medicinas.

La India ha resistido la presión de Occidente para prohibir el Petróleo ruso. "Cuando comenzó la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania, naturalmente hubo presión sobre la India para que dejara de importar Petróleo ruso, pero el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores tuvo que rechazar está presión. A la parte rusa se le aseguró que no se detendrían los suministros y que el régimen de sanciones entraría en vigor sin afectar la relación entre nuestros países", afirmó Anand.

A principios de este verano, el Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica (BRICS) están desarrollando una nueva marca moneda de reserva basada en una canasta.

"Se está resolviendo el tema de crear una moneda de reserva internacional basada en una canasta de monedas de nuestros países", dijo Putin en el foro empresarial BRICS a fines de Junio. "Estamos listos para trabajar abiertamente con todos los socios justos".

Los cinco países también están tratando de crear un mecanismo alternativo para los pagos internacionales, agregó.

Los BRICS también podrían ver aumentada su membresía, con Turquía, Egipto y Arabia Saudita considerando unirse al grupo.

Durante el verano, la India y Rusia mantuvieron conversaciones para aceptar los sistemas de pago locales RuPay y Mira de cada uno, según el "Deccan Herald".

Los analistas ven esta nueva propuesta de moneda de reserva de los BRICS como una alternativa al USD y la moneda de derechos especiales de giro (SDR) del FMI.

"Uno solo puede pensar que este es un movimiento para abordar la hegemonía estadounidense percibida del FMI y permitirá que los BRICS construyan su propia esfera de influencia y unidad monetaria dentro de esa esfera", dijo el Jefe global de mercados de ING, Chris Turner.

Los esfuerzos de Rusia para desdolarizar no son nuevos, pero se aceleraron luego de las sanciones impuestas a Moscú después de su invasión de Ucrania a fines de Febrero.

(Artículo traducido de Anna Golubova, en "Kitco").

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de China es un sin vivir... Allí deben de estar hasta los huevos del Gobierno.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (31 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO tuvimos "elección"... Se promulgaron medidas más propias de regímenes totalitarios. Es más, se persiguió a aquellos que mostraron su oposición a las mismas. Incluso arengando al chivateo, el aplauso fácil y gilipolleces varias.
> 
> Que algunos, dentro de nuestras posibilidades, hiciéramos lo posible para "torear" esas medidas que chocaban frontalmente contra nuestra concepción de la Libertad, no quiere decir que todo lo que sucedió no nos haya dejado una profunda "huella". Es más, en lo personal, me ha provocado una vuelta a la rebeldía que tenía en mi juventud y mira que por aquel entonces era jodido de C......
> 
> Saludos.



Yo siempre te vi un poco blando para mis propios cánones  Ahora, he de decir, que te veo renovado y a punto, presto a la revolución, Fidel!!!!


Ahora en serio, creo que nunca deberíamos abandonar la rebeldía juvenil, sobre todo si se canaliza contra el enemigo común, que no es otro que el estado en todas sus formas y colores totalitarios. Los del COVID ha sobrepasado todos los límites imaginables, y la guerra ucraniana es solo una extensión de lo que las élites creen que les ha funcionado. Pero esto no es tan cierto como parece, la cantidad de disidentes está creciendo de forma exponencial, el castillo de naipes no se sostiene si no es a base de las mentiras más burdas y ridículas, que cada vez menor número de lemmings aceptan sin cuestionarse.

Solo hemos de insistir en razonar con aquellos que en su fuero interno ya están cuestionando todo, para seguir acumulando adeptos. Insistir en exolicar estudios, ciencia real, números, tasas, para que los menos estúpidos cambien de bando definitivamente. Y no somos, ni fuimos nunca, tan pocos. Las mentiras no solo se limitan a lo obvio, sino a hacer creer que son mayoría aplastante.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo siempre te vi un poco blando para mis propios cánones  Ahora, he de decir, que te veo renovado y a punto, presto a la revolución, Fidel!!!!
> 
> 
> Ahora en serio, creo que nunca deberíamos abandonar la rebeldía juvenil, sobre todo si se canaliza contra el enemigo común, que no es otro que el estado en todas sus formas y colores totalitarios. Los del COVID ha sobrepasado todos los límites imaginables, y la guerra ucraniana es solo una extensión de lo que las élites creen que les ha funcionado. Pero esto no es tan cierto como parece, la cantidad de disidentes está creciendo de forma exponencial, el castillo de naipes no se sostiene si no es a base de las mentiras más burdas y ridículas, que cada vez menor número de lemmings aceptan sin cuestionarse.
> ...



Ciertamente desde la reincorporación de @fernandojcg , he notado esto mismo que comentas.

No quiero decir que no fuera siempre un forero crítico con las instituciones o con la opresión social en general, solo que ahora mismo sus exposiciones son más incisivas y ya no tiene aquella mano izquierda moderadora que quizá en otrora nos mostraba un Fernando mas relajado.

Personalmente agradezco los mensajes directos e incisivos si son menester, yo mismo trato de comulgar con lo que pido en otros. Y creo que uno al tener ya un cierto peso en años puede realmente expresar lo que piensa sin necesidad de que se falte al respeto a nadie.

Llamar a lo blanco blanco y a lo negro negro no debería de ser un privilegio, aun que parece que hoy en día, tratan de incluso negarnos el derecho a decir la verdad.

Señalar una mentira o un mal acto de un político se ha convertido en todo un riesgo para quién pretenda tal osadía, del mismo modo manifestarse públicamente cerca de la vivienda de un mentiroso compulsivo, aun que sea vicepresidente, parece que no está permitido hoy en día.

¿Cómo no vamos a estar cabreados?, lo que no entiendo que es que todavía pueda quedar gente que no lo esté.

Lo más triste de todo esto es que no hay futuro, y cuando digo esto, no me refiero al tiempo verbal, si no a un grupo de gente que tome el relevo y de un giro de ciento ochenta grados, entregando respeto a quién lo merece y colocando en su lugar a quién trata de denostar a los que de verdad pretenden empujar hacia delante al país desde el trabajo, la productividad, la inversión y el sudor diario al fin y al cabo.

@kikepm vivimos tiempos en los que ya apenas nos quedan horas para reaccionar... control social, control económico, control de medios de comunicación, control de la misma salud, hasta del lenguaje con el que has de aprender a leer, escribir o hablar, aun que sea un simple dialecto condenado a la desaparición por méritos propios.

Deseo que tengas razón y la disidencia se convierta en simples personas normales con ganas de avanzar como se ha hecho siempre, y no de vivir amamantados del engaño y la farsa por que les conviene que así sea mientras pisotean al prójimo.


Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## FranMen (1 Sep 2022)

Una muestra del aislamiento de Rusia 








Arrancan en Rusia ejercicios militares estratégicos con la participación de 14 países


En las maniobras que se realizarán desde el 1 hasta el 7 de septiembre en el este del país euroasiático participarán más de 50.000 militares.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ELOS (1 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ciertamente desde la reincorporación de @fernandojcg , he notado esto mismo que comentas.
> 
> No quiero decir que no fuera siempre un forero crítico con las instituciones o con la opresión social en general, solo que ahora mismo sus exposiciones son más incisivas y ya no tiene aquella mano izquierda moderadora que quizá en otrora nos mostraba un Fernando mas relajado.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de situaciones se habrán repetido mucha veces a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad, y ya sabemos cómo terminan.
Y créeme que no hay otra alternativa cuando dejamos que la situación llegue al extremo en el que el diálogo y la negociación ya no tienen cabida.
Si nos ponemos a pensarlo, gracias a ello estamos aquí y somos lo que somos, para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2022)

Hola, kikepm: Supongo que sí, que ahora soy más "radical" que en el pasado. Esta "deriva" se ha acentuado más desde la "Pandemia" y no sé lo que hubiera podido hacer en mi juventud en esas circunstancias, aunque "algo" se me pasó por la cabeza...

Para mí fue inconcebible que el Estado prohibiera cuándo podía salir a la calle, poder desplazarme dónde quisiera, que necesitara de un "pasaporte", que no pudiera reunirme con quién quisiera, practicar deporte (incluso al aire libre), visitar a un enfermo (siendo familiar directo), que un individuo con "autoridad" me dijera qué "cantidad" o qué podía comprar y muchas más cosas que todos conocemos de sobras. Tengo un gran concepto de la Libertad y aquí está faltando que nos marquen a los disidentes con una "estrella" o lo que quieran....

"Rebelde" siempre he sido... Tampoco en un foro se puede saber la trayectoria personal que uno haya tenido en su vida. Mira, en este país, fui uno de los primeros en escribir contra el "cazador de elefantes" y mucho antes de mi arribada a Burbuja. También escribí largo y tendido sobre el 23-F, el golpe que nunca existió, parafraseando al Coronel Amadeo Martínez Inglés, al menos como se ha "vendido" desde siempre y que algunos sabemos que NO fue así...

En cualquier caso, cuando volví a este foro, ya dejé claro en el primer post cómo iba a ser este hilo y procuro ceñirme al "guión" que me he marcado. No perderé mi tiempo en discusiones "bizantinas" ni en luchas de "egos". No tengo tiempo ni ganas para eso.

La verdad, es que estoy más cerca de lo que ha comentado @paketazo respecto a que el "borreguismo" sigue imperando en la Sociedad. Muchas personas por necesidad (nos guste o no necesitan del Estado) y muchísimas por comodidad (que el Estado provea). Ciertamente, cada vez percibo más una rebeldía latente en muchas más personas y que incluso me han llegado a decir que no ven la "Caja tonta". Pero siguen siendo una exigua minoría...

Pronto habrán "cambios" en la gobernanza del país, pero no será para mejorar y Ojalá me equivoque, pero uno ya ha vivido demasiadas legislaturas con los dos partidos "perrunos" mayoritarios en el país y no albergo ninguna esperanza al respecto. Es posible algún "maquillaje" puntual, pero poco más...

Saludos y Buen Día a todos.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Supongo que sí, que ahora soy más "radical" que en el pasado. Está "deriva" se ha acentuado más desde la "Pandemia" y no sé lo que hubiera podido hacer en mi juventud en esas circunstancias, aunque "algo" se me pasó por la cabeza...
> 
> Para mí fue inconcebible que el Estado prohibiera cuándo podía salir a la calle, poder desplazarme dónde quisiera, que necesitara de un "pasaporte", que no pudiera reunirme con quién quisiera, practicar deporte (incluso al aire libre), visitar a un enfermo (siendo familiar directo), que un individuo con "autoridad" me dijera qué "cantidad" o qué podía comprar y muchas más cosas que todos conocemos de sobras. Tengo un gran concepto de la Libertad y aquí está faltando que nos marquen a los disidentes con una "estrella" o lo que quieran....
> 
> ...



Cuando los cambios llegarán será para certificar lo que ya existe hace tiempo.

El estado nacional ha dejado de ser algo importante y ahora todas las decisiones las toman organismos supranacionales


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vaya, vaya...

Mientras Alemania se apresura a construir parques eólicos, hay motivos de preocupación, ya que las turbinas eólicas emiten un químico identificado como el gas de efecto invernadero más fuerte del mundo.

De hecho, las mediciones de aire sobre Alemania ya han identificado al país como el peor infractor de Europa en lo que respecta a la sustancia altamente peligrosa hexafluoruro de azufre (SF6). El producto químico se utiliza en la fabricación de turbinas eólicas y se escapa al medio ambiente. Con Alemania como líder en el uso de turbinas eólicas en Europa, los científicos dicen que este es el factor principal detrás de los niveles excepcionalmente altos de lecturas de SF6 en Alemania.

Según el Panel Intergubernamental sobre el Cambio Climático, el SF6 es un asesino del clima. De hecho, es 26.087 veces más dañino para el clima que el dióxido de carbono.

El hexafluoruro de azufre es un gas que las empresas industriales consideran el perfecto aislante y, aunque está prohibido por muchos otros sectores manufactureros, todavía se usa mucho en aerogeneradores, principalmente en aparamenta electrónica, es decir, los "nodos" en los que se distribuye la energía eléctrica. Cuando hay poco espacio para trabajar, como en el interior de las turbinas eólicas, el gas proporciona un excelente aislamiento al tiempo que permite espacio adicional para maquinaria y piezas vitales. 

Una vez que está sustancia ingresa en la atmósfera, el SF6 tarda más de 3.000 años en descomponerse nuevamente y volverse inerte, según el informe del medio de comunicación alemán "Taggeschau".

Se sabe desde hace décadas lo peligrosa que es la sustancia. Ya en el 1997, el Protocolo de Kioto estipulaba que las emisiones de SF6 debían ser limitadas. Aunque se ha eliminado gradualmente, todavía se permite en aparamenta electrónica y no existen restricciones legales para su uso en esta área. En cambio, la industria se comprometió voluntariamente a reducir su uso, utilizarlo en sistemas cerrados, reciclarlo y neutralizarlo al final de su uso práctico. El compromiso de 1998 también estipuló que las empresas registrarían e informarían cuánto usan y reciclan.

Sin embargo, esto claramente no está sucediendo. De hecho, Alemania está violando esta estipulación a gran escala, y los datos atmosféricos lo prueban. Según "Taggeschau", los científicos informan que los niveles de SF6 son un 50% más altos de lo que sugieren los datos de emisión actuales proporcionados por la industria. Esto muestra una fuerte evidencia de que Alemania está emitiendo más hexafluoruro de azufre de lo que se informa.

El SF6 no solo es peligroso para el clima, sino también extremadamente peligroso para los humanos, ya que impide la exhalación de dióxido de carbono. Para aquellos que inhalan SF6, pueden sufrir narcosis por dióxido de carbono y paro respiratorio.

Cuando la revista de negocios "Plusminus", financiada por ARD, preguntó a los dos mayores fabricantes de turbinas eólicas sobre los niveles elevados de SF6, Nordex y Ventas respondieron que no hay alternativa. Afirman que solo pequeñas cantidades de SF6 escapan al aire y aseguran que se elimina correctamente el producto químico al final de la vida útil de la turbina.

Sin embargo, existe fuerte evidencia que refuta en parte sus afirmaciones, y eso tiene que ver con el hecho de que las empresas no son personalmente responsables de reciclar las turbinas eólicas. En cambio, los propietarios individuales que compran las turbinas son responsables y no existe un control para garantizar que eliminen los productos de manera adecuada. De hecho, es mucho más rentable dejar que el producto químico escape al medio ambiente.

La UE no planea prohibir el gas hasta el 2030. Actualmente, hay un sistema de tubo de vacío de Siemens que no usa el químico, pero rara vez se usa en turbinas eólicas.

(Artículo traducido de John Cody).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2022)

Hola, paraisofiscal: La UE nació ya "fracasada". Si el proyecto era construir algo semejante a los EE.UU. se debía haber empezado la "casa" por abajo y no por "arriba". Es decir, un proyecto tan ambicioso se debía haber articulado como un Estado Federal con todo lo que ello conlleva. Hacerlo solo desde un punto de vista económico iba a desembocar en grandes desigualdades, ya que el punto de partida era muy dispar entre los distintos países y nosotros, los españoles, veníamos desde el "furgón de cola". 

De todas formas, ahora mismo una ruptura en la UE sería más perjudicial que beneficiosa. Y en España lo notaríamos de forma muy dura. Además, con la Deuda que tenemos...

El tema de Rusia es algo que la UE deberá reconducir y si no espero que la ciudadanía comience a rebelarse. Repito lo que vengo diciendo en este hilo: los ciudadanos europeos no debemos pagar la guerra de ucranianos y rusos. Y a Zelenski, al igual que a Putin, se les debe urgir a negociar un alto el fuego y más tarde intentar llegar a acuerdos que puedan ser duraderos. El "payaso" va a tener que aceptar que Ucrania va a perder una parte importante de su territorio y eso pudo evitarlo en su momento: tan simple como declararse neutral y dejar de lado las veleidades de los EE.UU./OTAN.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Hoy he vuelto a comprar Oro y Plata, pero en "papel", de hecho ya llevo varios días comprando pequeñas cantidades. Tengo pensado comprar FÍSICO, aunque todavía esperaré un tiempo, porque creo que veremos precios más bajos...

La Plata tiene muy mala "pinta" y ya veremos hasta dónde puede caer si pierde los $ 17... Y en el Oro es posible que teste los últimos mínimos, pero da la sensación de que pueden llevarlo hasta los $ 1500 más o menos.

Bueno, tampoco nos va a sorprender... ya estamos más que acostumbrados.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (1 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Vaya, vaya...
> 
> ...



Una vez oi decir ke los agentes kimicos pa limpiar los paneles soltaban co2


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2022)

No tengo ni idea. Si un día leo algo relevante sobre el particular ya lo editaré, tal y como hecho hoy.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (2 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. Si un día leo algo relevante sobre el particular ya lo editaré, tal y como hecho hoy.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo tambien intentare buscar alguna fuente para citarla en un futurible,a ver si lo consigo...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hace una semana, los reguladores del Estado de California votaron para prohibir la venta de automóviles a gasolina para el 2035. El objetivo es hacer que cada vehículo en California sea un vehículo eléctrico.

Sin embargo, solo una semana después, el Operador Independiente del Sistema de California (ISO) emite una alerta flexible para el fin de semana festivo del Día del Trabajo pidiendo a las personas que no carguen los vehículos eléctricos porque la red eléctrica no puede manejar la demanda.

"La 'Alerta Flex' para el jueves 1 de Septiembre está programada para las 4 pm a las 9 pm, cuando la red está más estresada por una mayor demanda y menos energía solar. Durante ese tiempo, se insta a los consumidores a ahorrar energía ajustando los termostatos a 78 (poco más de 25°) grados o más, si la salud lo permite, evitando el uso de electrodomésticos grandes y apagando las luces innecesarias. También deben evitar cargar vehículos eléctricos mientras la 'Flex Alert' esté vigente.

"Para minimizar la incomodidad y ayudar con la estabilidad de la red, también se alienta a los consumidores a pre enfriar sus hogares y usar electrodomésticos grandes y cargar vehículos eléctricos y dispositivos electrónicos antes de las 4 pm, cuando la conservación comienza a ser más crítica".

Pues, muy mal comienza el "cómprate" un vehículo eléctrico...

Por cierto, alguien se ha puesto a imaginar lo que supondrían las "operaciones" de salida y entrada en vacaciones y puentes... Mejor no imaginarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Como los massM..... NO dirán nada de esto, pues no tengo el más mínimo problema en reproducir la carta que se le ha entregado al Jefe de la OIEA, Rafael Grossi...

Más de 20.000 vecinos de ciudades y pueblos de la región firmaron la carta abierta. La iniciativa de trasladar el llamamiento a la dirección de la organización la hizo la semana pasada la gente de Energodar. Inmediatamente, recibieron el apoyo de otros asentamientos de diferentes partes de la región de Zaporiyia.

"Se ha desarrollado una situación crítica en el área de la planta nuclear más grande de Europa: Zaporiyia. Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania bombardean regularmente el territorio de la estación, dice la carta. Sr. Grossi, líderes de los países miembros de la OIEA Nosotros, residentes de la región de Zaporiyia, le pedimos que detenga las provocaciones de Ucrania dirigidas a la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.

Le pedimos que condene resueltamente las acciones de los líderes ucranianos para intensificar la situación en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y advierta sobre la responsabilidad de la comunidad mundial en caso de que continúe el bombardeo de la central".

Y, por cierto, los massM no han informado tampoco del intento ucraniano de hacerse con la planta nuclear antes de la llegada de la misión de la OIEA ni tampoco de que su estadía estuvo acompañada de cañonazos y descargas de artillería en las proximidades.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (2 Sep 2022)

Con tu permiso @fernandojcg dejo link con la presentación a la nueva temporada del canal que toca muchísimos temas que hemos tocado en tus posts y blogs desde tiempos inmemoriales.
Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2022)

Hola, Muttley: Para mí es un honor que coloques tus vídeos o lo que quieras en este hilo. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Las empresas de servicios públicos, los reguladores y varios expertos continúan advirtiendo que las redes eléctricas en los EE.UU. son extremadamente vulnerables y propensas a apagones. Esto ha llevado a que las empresas de servicios públicos, los legisladores y las organizaciones alienten e incluso paguen a los clientes para que instalen termostatos inteligentes que permitan a las empresas de servicios públicos controlar de forma remota el uso de la energía de los clientes.

A principios de este verano, una investigación reveló que los termostatos inteligentes en realidad podrían estar dañando las redes eléctricas locales, por lo que prácticamente niega el argumento de que los termostatos inteligentes ayudarán a la red. Además, cuando los clientes ceden el control de sus termostatos a las empresas de servicios públicos, pueden encontrarse viviendo en hogares peligrosamente cálidos. Esto sucedió el año pasado en Texas y más recientemente en Colorado.

El martes pasado, 22.000 personas perdieron el control en sus casas durante horas.

Cuando miles de clientes de Xcel, en Colorado, intentaron ajustar sus termostatos el martes, se dieron cuenta de que no tenían el control sobre las temperaturas de sus propios hogares.

Uno de los denunciantes, Tony Talarico, dijo que vio un mensaje en el termostato que indicaba que la temperatura estaba bloqueada debido a una "emergencia de energía"...

Bueno, esto está sucediendo en los EE.UU. y ya veremos lo que tarda en llegar a la UE... De momento, lo tienen harto complicado, pero ya nos estamos acostumbrando a ver la implementación de medidas que se pasan por el "forro" los derechos fundamentales de la ciudadanía.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Las empresas de servicios públicos, los reguladores y varios expertos continúan advirtiendo que las redes eléctricas en los EE.UU. son extremadamente vulnerables y propensas a apagones. Esto ha llevado a que las empresas de servicios públicos, los legisladores y las organizaciones alienten e incluso paguen a los clientes para que instalen termostatos inteligentes que permitan a las empresas de servicios públicos controlar de forma remota el uso de la energía de los clientes.
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo que ya hubo un blackout en eeuu, de hecho he guardado durante años una copia del periódico con esa portada, porque me pareció algo apocalíptico

debe ser este de 2003









Apagón del noreste de Estados Unidos de 2003 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Un mes más tarde cayó un relámpago en suiza y hubo el fallo histórico más grande en Italia (en Europa 2003 fue uno de los años más cálidos que recuerde) que llegó a afectar el sur del país durante más de un día y se tiró mucha comida congelada, entre otros daños Ocasionados (Duró más cuánto más lejos del “epicentro”)





__





Black out in Italia del 2003 - Wikipedia







it.m.wikipedia.org





por lo que veo aquí.. la energía generada no ha crecido mucho desde entonces









Italia - Generación de electricidad 2021







datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## Hostigador (3 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Las empresas de servicios públicos, los reguladores y varios expertos continúan advirtiendo que las redes eléctricas en los EE.UU. son extremadamente vulnerables y propensas a apagones. Esto ha llevado a que las empresas de servicios públicos, los legisladores y las organizaciones alienten e incluso paguen a los clientes para que instalen termostatos inteligentes que permitan a las empresas de servicios públicos controlar de forma remota el uso de la energía de los clientes.
> 
> ...



Y mientras,aki hacen apagones injustificados(normalmente)y ademas hicieron cobrar en su dia mas de lo legal,como ya
habia demostrado Antonio Moreno Alfaro,ke en paz descanse(2021)...Lo bueno es ke la web"estafaluz"se ha kedao a manos
de su hijo Pablo
Kien sabe,a lo mejor nos siguen cobrando de mas,lo desconozco...Pero no se pierde nada por intentar contactarle
De nada


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La Economía estadounidense caerá en recesión el próximo año, según Steve Hanke, Profesor de Economía en la Universidad Johns Hopkins, y eso no se debe necesariamente a las tasas de interés más altas

"Tendremos una recesión porque hemos tenido cinco meses de crecimiento cero de la M2, crecimiento de la oferta monetaria, y la Reserva Federal ni siquiera lo está mirando, dijo el lunes pasado a "Street Signs Asia", de la CNBC.

Los observadores del mercado utilizan la medida amplia de la M2 como indicador de la oferta monetaria total y la Inflación futura. La M2 incluye efectivo, depósitos de cheque y de ahorro, así como valores del mercado de dinero.

En los últimos meses, la oferta monetaria se ha estancado y es probable que eso conduzca a una desaceleración económica, advirtió Hanke.

"Vamos a tener una gran recesión en el 2023", dijo.

Mientras tanto, la Inflación seguirá siendo alta debido al "crecimiento sin precedentes" de la oferta monetaria de los Estados Unidos, dijo Hanke.

Históricamente, nunca ha habido una "Inflación sostenida" que no sea el resultado de un crecimiento excesivo de la oferta monetaria, y señaló que la oferta monetaria en los EE.UU. experimentó un "crecimiento sin precedentes" cuando comenzó el Covid hace dos años, dijo.

"Es por eso que tenemos Inflación ahora, y por eso, por cierto, continuaremos teniendo Inflación hasta el 2023, probablemente hasta el 2024", agregó.

En el 2020, la CNBC informó que el crecimiento de la oferta monetaria podría generar una alta Inflación.

"La conclusión es que vamos a tener Estanflación, vamos a tener Inflación debido a este exceso que ahora está entrando al sistema", dijo.

"El problema que tenemos es que [el Presidente de la FED, Jerome Powell] no comprende, incluso en este momento, cuáles son y cuáles fueron las causas de la Inflación ", dijo Hanke.

"Sigue hablando de fallas en el lado de la oferta ", dijo, y agregó que "no nos ha dicho que la Inflación siempre es causada por un crecimiento excesivo en la oferta monetaria, que enciende las imprentas ".

Powell, en su discurso de política en el simposio económico anual de Jackson Hole el viernes pasado, dijo que ve la alta Inflación en los Estados Unidos como un "producto de una fuerte demanda y una oferta limitada, y que las herramientas de la FED funcionan principalmente en la demanda agregada ".

La CNBC se ha comunicado con la Reserva Federal para hacer comentarios.

David Rosenberg, Presidente de Rosenberg Research, también expresó su escepticismo sobre la dirección de la FED, pero en otros aspectos. Dijo que la FED ahora está "más que feliz" de ajustar demasiado para reducir la Inflación rápidamente.

"Apretar demasiado significa que si la Economía cae en una recesión, ya sabes, que así sea", dijo el lunes a "Squawk Box Asia", de la CNBC, y agregó que Powell dijo que esto es un dolor a corto plazo para una ganancia a largo plazo.

Dijo que está "un poco decepcionado" de que el Banco Central esté persiguiendo indicadores rezagados como la tasa de desempleo y la Inflación, pero que la FED "no va a correr ningún riesgo" después de estar "completamente avergonzada" por llamar a la Inflación transitoria.

"[Powell] básicamente dijo que la Economía será, a corto plazo, un cordero sacrificado", dijo Rosenberg.

"Creo que la FED, después de estar en el lado equivocado de la llamada durante los últimos 12 a 15 meses, necesitará ver probablemente al menos seis meses de desinflacion intensa en los datos de precios antes de que se retire", dijo.

(Artículo traducido de la CNBC)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Algo no visto en la Plata desde hacía siete años...





__





The Silver Phoenix Market | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




zerohedge.com





Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (3 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Algo no visto en la Plata desde hacía siete años...
> 
> ...



Cuando dice"cobasis",¿se refiere a una variable estadistica?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2022)

La "cobasis" (Cobase) es una medida de la rentabilidad anual de vender Plata (también Oro) y es un indicador de escasez (el mercado solo ofrecería una ganancia a los que se dedican al arbitraje por vender Plata de sus existencias si hubiera una deficiencia de oferta en relación con la demanda).

O para que lo entiendas mejor: Es la diferencia de precio al contado y el de futuros, por lo que en general está en terreno negativo. Si sucede que el precio spot sea más alto que el futuro más próximo, estaremos en "backwardation".

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes,

Este artículo advierte de que el problema energético es mucho más grave de lo que nos quieren hacer creer y tiene más que ver con los costes crecientes de extracción que a situaciones "coyunturales" como la guerra de Ucrania... De hecho no me extrañaría que la estén usando como cortina de humo para ocultarlo:









The World’s Energy Problem Is Far Worse Than We’re Being Told | OilPrice.com


The global energy crunch is already wreaking havoc on economies across the globe, and the problem may be much worse than we’re being told




oilprice.com





Para meditar como mínimo....


----------



## Hostigador (3 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "cobasis" (Cobase) es una medida de la rentabilidad anual de vender Plata (también Oro) y es un indicador de escasez (el mercado solo ofrecería una ganancia a los que se dedican al arbitraje por vender Plata de sus existencias si hubiera una deficiencia de oferta en relación con la demanda).
> 
> O para que lo entiendas mejor: Es la diferencia de precio al contado y el de futuros, por lo que en general está en terreno negativo. Si sucede que el precio spot sea más alto que el futuro más próximo, estaremos en "backwardation".
> 
> Saludos.



gracias


----------



## Hostigador (3 Sep 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Este artículo advierte de que el problema energético es mucho más grave de lo que nos quieren hacer creer y tiene más que ver con los costes crecientes de extracción que a situaciones "coyunturales" como la guerra de Ucrania... De hecho no me extrañaría que la estén usando como cortina de humo para ocultarlo:
> 
> ...



Si esa guerra,covid,gripe A,etc. sale en caja tonta,es cortina de humo casi seguro


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: El artículo que has enlazado es muy bueno. Recomendaría su lectura y tan sencillo como darle al traductor. El artículo es largo y no siempre se domina el Inglés.

En lo personal, pienso lo mismo y desde hace un tiempo. He leído mucho a un forero que ahora no se prodiga, @antorob, pero que ha "clavado" el timing en esta Crisis energética.

Debemos ponderar en su justa medida que los recursos naturales en nuestro planeta están en una fase muy avanzada de agotamiento.

Más que para "meditar", el tema da para preocuparse seriamente... Quienes debían ganar tiempo no lo han hecho y ahora toman decisiones precipitadas que poco porvenir tienen si siguen con la deriva actual.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (4 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: El artículo que has enlazado es muy bueno. Recomendaría su lectura y tan sencillo como darle al traductor. El artículo es largo y no siempre se domina el Inglés.
> 
> En lo personal, pienso lo mismo y desde hace un tiempo. He leído mucho a un forero que ahora no se prodiga, @antorob, pero que ha "clavado" el timing en esta Crisis energética.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Estoy en unas largas vacaciones y solo me dedico a escribir en el blog, por lo que no me paso por el resto de foros.

Acabo de ver que tu hilo ya ha cogido velocidad, recuperando antiguos y excelentes foreros y como siempre, pasa a ser considerado como referencia.

Respecto a la situación actual, es peor de lo que parece. La crisis del gas no es tal crisis, sino que se debería llamar la crisis del transporte de gas. Todavía existe suficientes reservas de gas para bastantes años, pero como el gas se transporta muy mal, se necesita una infraestructura que no tenemos (plantas de regasificación o gasoductos mundiales) y ello provoca cuellos de botella. La mala gestión proverbial en Europa, contribuye al desastre y lo que solo ha dado comienzo es la guerra entre los dos bloques.

China y sobre todo Rusia no van a ceder en el empeño de acabar con el dólar como moneda de referencia. No puede ser que se vean obligados a pagar en una moneda que puede imprimir cuando quiera la FED o el BCE, y al mismo tiempo vender productos esenciales y escasos en la moneda de su rival. Hemos llegado al punto donde el poseedor de materias primas quiere poner las normas y no al revés.

Como ninguno de los dos bandos puede ceder, me temo que el conflicto acabará muy mal.

El punto de no retorno se alcanza cuando el shale oil empiece a descender y EE.UU. necesite comprar petróleo en el exterior, en cantidades netas muy importantes (probablemente a partir de 2025). Por supuesto, los americanos no quieren llegar a esa tesitura sin doblegar antes a los rusos y eso nos da una ventana temporal muy corta, en cuanto al inicio de una ¿guerra? mundial.

La gente, los medios de comunicación, parecen ignorar el hecho de que esto no es una crisis puntual, sino el comienzo del decrecimiento y con ello, cambiará la forma de todas las leyes económicas que hemos visto en los últimos 200 años. Pero paso a paso, pronto veremos a donde nos conduce la crisis energética actual, que a pesar de ser aparatosa, solo es el comienzo de la verdadera crisis.

Saludos y enhorabuena por el excelente hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Estoy en unas largas vacaciones y solo me dedico a escribir en el blog, por lo que no me paso por el resto de foros.
> 
> ...



Hola, antorob: Siempre es grato saber de ti y también agradezco tus comentarios.

Efectivamente, tengo entendido que Gas y Carbón hay para rato. No siendo así en el Petróleo. Como bien dices, los problemas reales son el transporte y el almacenamiento del Gas, algo que ve cualquiera en el trasfondo de los informativos de los massM..... pero para eso hay que activar la "sesera' y no quedarse "atontado" delante de la "Caja tonta".

Un ejemplo, hace poco comenté en el hilo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían intentado recuperar la central nuclear de Zaporiyia... Bien, hasta ayer no se hizo referencia a esto en los massM....., pero de "pasada" sin entrar en detalles porque éstos eran los que eran: fue un completo desastre con enormes bajas humanas y de material militar. Claro que tampoco se incidió en lo evidente: si intentaban recuperar la central nuclear no era a base de besos y abrazos...

Es muy factible que esta fase de la "Guerra híbrida" actual dé paso a otras y que pueden desembocar en una Guerra Mundial. De hecho, pienso que la guerra de Ucrania está adquiriendo un enquistamiento interesado por parte de las grandes potencias involucradas: se están "tanteando" y comprobando cosas y aspectos que van más allá de tropas, carros de combate, etc. que se puedan poner sobre el terreno. Por lo tanto, el conflicto puede durar bastante mientras un PAYASO siga dirigiendo los destinos de Ucrania, bueno es un decir, porque es una simple MARIONETA.

Veo más posible que el conflicto militar a escala mundial pueda empezar con China, a fin de cuentas es la parte más floja, militarmente hablando, y no la veo con la capacidad de respuesta MÁS RÁPIDA que pueda tener Rusia.

Y, por aquí, el hilo funciona bien. Existe bastante educación y eso ya es mucho en este foro. No hace falta decirte que tus aportaciones siempre serán muy apreciadas, y no lo digo solo por mí, ya sabes que eres muy seguido allí donde escribes. Quizás, en tu Blog, quedas un poco oculto, pero es una decisión personal que hay que respetar. Lo que interesa es lo que intentas transmitir.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas...

La misión de la OIEA ha confirmado que puede testificar el ataque de armas pesadas en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, según declaraciones del Director general de la organización, Rafael Grossi.

"Pude ver el impacto de artillería pesada en el techo de una instalación que adentro tiene combustible nuclear, entonces estamos jugando con fuego en un sentido literal y figurado", resaltó Grossi en una entrevista con Radio Nacional de España.

En cuanto a la visita de la misión de la OIEA que realizó a la central, el Director resaltó que un equipo técnico se quedará en la planta "hasta el fin de semana, quizás un poco más para desarrollar una tarea".

Fuera de las mentiras propagadas por Zelenski, y Occidente en general, lo cierto es que el Ejército ucraniano continúa bombardeando regularmente la ciudad de Energodar, los pueblos de los alrededores y el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, adyacente a la ciudad.

No hay que ser muy inteligente para entender que los rusos no iban a disparar contra los rusos que controlan la central nuclear. Hay que ser muy subnormal para creer lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## skifi (4 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Hoy he vuelto a comprar Oro y Plata, pero en "papel", de hecho ya llevo varios días comprando pequeñas cantidades. Tengo pensado comprar FÍSICO, aunque todavía esperaré un tiempo, porque creo que veremos precios más bajos...



Hola, Fernando, y gracias por los magníficos aportes. Si no es indiscreción, ¿qué medio utilizas para negociar plata papel? Si no deseas exponerlo en público, agradecería saberlo por privado. Es algo que he estado valorando, pero no conozco el canal adecuado.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

Hola, skifi: Gracias por los elogios y que hago extensibles a los demás compañeros, tanto a los que escriben aquí como a los que nos leen.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, no tengo inconveniente en responderte. Actualmente, lo hago a través de un banco extranjero: Revolut. Son muy competitivos. Puedes comprar MPs con una comisión del 1,5% y en la Divisa que desees. Lo realmente interesante es que se puede comprar desde un mínimo más que asequible. Luego el dinero está en el extranjero y ese es otro plus...

En teoría, en Revolut, te dicen que lo tienen en FÍSICO y en bóveda, perooooo NO se puede materializar en FÍSICO, por lo tanto... Al menos, te lo dicen y son claros al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (4 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, skifi: Gracias por los elogios y que hago extensibles a los demás compañeros, tanto a los que escriben aquí como a los que nos leen.
> 
> Respecto a lo que preguntas, no tengo inconveniente en responderte. Actualmente, lo hago a través de un banco extranjero: Revolut. Son muy competitivos. Puedes comprar MPs con una comisión del 1,5% y en la Divisa que desees. Lo realmente interesante es que se puede comprar desde un mínimo más que asequible. Luego el dinero está en el extranjero y ese es otro plus...
> 
> ...



Algunos en Rankia tuvieron mala experiencia con Revolut,o al menos con su deposito...Pero yo por propia experiencia no puedo decir pues nunca he usado ningun servicio de Revolut


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Tampoco he recomendado a ese Banco. Simplemente, he respondido a la pregunta que me han hecho y si opero con el mismo es porque me va bien y, además, las comisiones están muy claras. Tengo una cuenta standard que no paga comisiones.

Lógicamente, cuando operas en la compra/venta de MPs, Divisas, Criptomonedas o Bolsa, pagas las comisiones que tiene cada producto financiero. Custodia no pago en lo que tengo y que, obviamente, no especificaré.

En lo personal, te puedo decir que yo no tengo problemas en la actualidad. Pero en el pasado hubo problemas en el funcionamiento. Yo tuve uno y se apresuraron en solucionarlo.

Bueno, quede claro que no lo recomiendo, pero a mí me va bien ahí y ya he hecho bastantes operaciones con ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Sep 2022)

Nos enfrentamos a tiempos complicados para el ciudadano medio, sobre todo aquel que entiende que mantener su poder adquisitivo actual, se va a convertir en una auténtica pesadilla.

Las alternativas a mantener euros en el banco cada vez se complican más.

El mercado de renta variable americano o suizo referenciado en sus monedas nacionales ahora mismo no parece una alternativa viable para quién tenga aversión moderada al riesgo, ya que podría quedarse pillado durante años si el mercado entrase en una espiral bajista.

Los metales preciosos desde hace unos meses han mostrado debilidad ante la inflación y la subida de tipos, algo poco comprensible si analizamos el incremento de masa monetaria global y la inflación creciente comprada con la minucia que han subido los tipos.

Por otra parte invertir directamente en divisas a través de bancos focalizados en España, no deja de tener su riesgo intrínseco sabiendo dónde estamos y la protección jurídica de la que disponemos ante abusos del propio estado con nuevas legislaciones.

Bitcoin & Cía., no han hecho honor como activo protector y aun manteniendo una buena rentabilidad multi anual, se encuentra a un 3X de sus máximos históricos, lo que demuestra que no ha atraído capitales ante el gris escenario de los mercados.

Ayer mismo hablaba con un amigo por teléfono, y me decía que ha perdido estas semanas un pico de sus inversiones en renta variable en el IBEX, y yo le dije, que eso no era nada si a mayores entendía que el euro lleva un -20% respecto al dólar en unos cuantos meses, y a lo que le puede añadir una inflación de más del 12%

EL hombre no tenía puta idea de lo que yo le hablaba, pues en su bróker solo le muestra el saldo en euros evidentemente, y salir de ahí para un ciudadano medio, es complicado.

Personalmente, no puedo decir que tenga desde la pandemia una capacidad de ahorro comparable a los años posteriores al 2010, por lo que detraer cash para pasarlo a otras inversiones resulta cada vez más complicado. Pese a ello, creo que la alternativa sigue siendo como se comentó en el foro de @fernandojcg hace ya años, el CHF , y en buena medida también el oro, ya que en este escenario, es cuestión de tiempo que rompa máximos históricos de nuevo.

Algunos me comentan que el petróleo, o el gas son alternativas buenas, sin embargo yo veo que ante una crisis global de producción, y suministros, estos mercados van a sufrir un detrimento de la demanda y el precio podría estabilizarse a la baja.

Luego hay quienes ven en el sector energético de la electricidad y similares un posible filón con el incremento "por decreto" del consumo eléctrico derivado de la movilidad, sin embargo el marco regulatorio podría meter mano directa en los beneficios, o incluso proponer un techo a los precios que podrían desajustar la realidad con los costos productivos.

Dicho esto, reitero que para el ciudadano medio se presenta un escenario muy complicado y que auguro hará perder en los próximos años, al menos un 50% del ahorro acumulado y del futuro ahorro gracias a los mecanismos gubernamentales creados exprofeso para destruir la clase media y erradicar los bienes acumulados por esta generación y la anterior en poco más de una década.

Recordad que la pobreza quiere comunismo, y el comunismo quiere control social ... ambos van de la mano, y son el caldo perfecto para erradicar derechos y crear necesidades.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Dices bien, porque me da la sensación de que vamos a ver una depreciación creciente de nuestros activos y empezando por la Liquidez.

Es complicada la búsqueda de alternativas, aunque llevo unos meses en ello y con malos resultados, la verdad sea dicha.

Tengo una cartera de RF muy variada y "teóricamente" bastante defensiva, pero perdiendo, incluida la ligada a la Inflación (la que peor se está comportando). Afortunadamente, los precios medios de entrada fueron buenos a priori... En cualquier caso, aquí prefiero mantener la calma y no realizar movimientos forzados.

En las Criptomonedas, pues fatal y eso que el precio medio es "bueno", aunque la cartera la inicié el año pasado. Ya sabes que es un "producto" en el que no creo, pero veo la necesidad de diversificar tal y como se está poniendo todo y si lo puedo tener lejos de aquí mucho mejor. Este mes haré las últimas aportaciones y ya me "olvidaré" de ellas.

En las Divisas, creo que es tarde para hacer movimientos, pero si se produce un repunte del EUR me plantearé el CHF. Por cierto, todavía conservo los que adquirí hace ya bastantes años y cuando comentábamos sobre el mismo. Ahí sí que tengo importantes plusvalías latentes.

De RV no tengo nada. Compré algo indexado en los últimos mínimos, pero que traspasé al poco a uno de los FI de RF que poseo.

En la cartera de MPs, en formato "papel", las pérdidas son muy residuales y me voy a centrar aquí si los precios siguen cayendo.

Y luego estoy en la máxima Liquidez que nunca he tenido y que empieza a ser un incordio viendo lo que hay y lo que se espera...

Últimamente, para dar una cierta "salida", he decidido comprar artículos que pueda necesitar en los dos próximos años. Luego, también tengo algunos familiares a los que no les va bien y, por lo tanto, les ayudo de forma puntual. Son momentos para ser solidarios.

Ya ves que no soy optimista y no veo "alternativas" creíbles. Seguiré haciendo lo que buenamente pueda, perooooo...

Respecto a tu comentario de carácter político/ideológico no estoy de acuerdo con el mismo, bueno en parte... Los extremismos NO existen solo en la Izquierda y tenemos ejemplos históricos y contemporáneos de ello.

Por ejemplo, los EE.UU. no son un Estado comunista, pero también allí hay una enorme pobreza, pero sin la asistencia estatal que existe en Europa. Por otro lado, allí se jactan de ser muy liberales, pero el Partido Liberal en las elecciones NO se come un "rosco"... Así, que su "Liberalismo" es más de "boquilla"...

De todas formas, en España, pronto gobernará la derecha, pero me temo que todo seguirá igual o peor... Al tiempo... Y eso que uno considera que es necesario un "cambio", perooooo ya veremos cómo nos irá.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2022)

Acabo de leer unos informes financieros de gestoras importantes y mucho Ojo con lo que puede venir...

De momento, en los mercados, hay una falta de Liquidez que se puede achacar al periodo estival que está a poco de concluir. Quizás, ese factor también esté influyendo en la caída del Oro, aunque evidentemente lo que está pesando en el metal precioso es el tema de las tasas de interés...

Y ahí viene lo jodido... En los Estados Unidos se está especulando con que el 10 años puede irse en Diciembre al 3,9% y para el próximo año en el 4,5%-5%...

Si esto se acabará produciendo, no hace falta decir que nos encontraríamos con una Recesión de "caballo" y arrastrando a la miseria a buena parte de la población mundial.

Y los que se mueven en la RV deberían vigilar muy mucho sus posiciones... Es posible que el S&P 500 sufra un fortísimo "revolcón"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Jodido, jodido, se está poniendo todo. A la Crisis energética puede añadirse otra con el tiempo y es la falta de agua potable...

Este verano hemos visto bajar de una forma muy importante las reservas de agua potable y es que ha llovido muy poco y el consumo es cada vez mayor.

Según el "Daily Mail", del Reino Unido, en el sureste del país hay grandes colas de personas para obtener agua. Y en el condado de Surrey, unas 8.500 casas enfrentan escasez de agua.

También "The Times" ha informado de que oficialmente hay una sequía en 8 de los 14 distritos del Inglaterra, de manera que millones de británicos enfrentaron restricciones en el uso del agua. La compañía de agua más grande del Reino Unido, Thames Water, ya ha advertido a los consumidores sobre importantes interrupciones en el suministro de agua, según el "Daily Mail".

La sequía también se ha notado en Francia y más de 100 municipios del país se han quedado sin agua potable. El Gobierno galo ha pedido restricciones más estrictas en el uso del agua.

En España ya sabemos cuál es la situación... Hay muchos asentamientos con restricciones en el suministro de agua debido a la sequía. Los 317 embalses del país tenían una capacidad de almacenamiento del 40,4% de su capacidad a fines de Julio, un 33% menos que el promedio de la última década.

Las regiones más occidentales de los EE UU. también enfrentan una sequía que ya es histórica y que se traduce en una escasez de agua realmente importante. Los niveles de agua en ríos y lagos han caído a mínimos históricos. Y las ciudades ya han comenzado a imponer restricciones al consumo de agua.

Se ha declarado un estado de emergencia en el norte del Canadá debido a la escasez de agua y los bajos niveles en el río Apex como resultado de la falta de agua. Es muy llamativo lo que sucede en Canadá, porque ese país tiene alrededor del 20% del suministro de agua dulce del mundo...

También la escasez de agua está presente en los países de Asia Central...

Por cierto, ya sabéis que la UE ha permitido la reutilización del agua de las plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales municipales como un método clave para resolver el problema de la escasez de agua...

Al respecto, la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, María Zakharova, comentó: "Beber lo que otro ya ha bebido o vertido o regado o vaciado es un nuevo colmo para los conocedores de la perversión"...

Resumiendo: o llueve y de forma regular o el agua será un nuevo problema que añadir a los que ya tenemos.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Jodido, jodido, se está poniendo todo. A la Crisis energética puede añadirse otra con el tiempo y es la falta de agua potable...
> 
> ...








New Mexico Town Has Only 20 Days Of Fresh Water Left | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2022)

Y los okupas llenando piscinas con el dinero de otros. Y los políticos y jueces defendiéndolo y traspasándoles el dinero de los demás.

Esto no puede acabar bien.

No habéis nombrado la inversión en vivienda. 

Y para tener CHF ¿qué comisiones y a través de quién recomendáis?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y los okupas llenando piscinas con el dinero de otros. Y los políticos y jueces defendiéndolo y traspasándoles el dinero de los demás.
> 
> Esto no puede acabar bien.
> 
> ...



Hay tantas cosas que no funcionan en este país. El tema de los Okupas es un sinsentido y espero que en la próxima legislatura se les ponga en "cintura" de una puta vez.

Respecto a la inversión inmobiliaria no la contemplo. Tengo un familiar directo que se dedica a ella y es pesimista cara al futuro.

Hay muchas formas de conseguir CHF. Depende del "formato" que deseemos. En FÍSICO, desde la entidad bancaria con la que operamos, casas de cambio, etc. Y para tenerlo en "apuntes", desde cuentas en esa Divisa, Fondos de Inversión Monetarios en CHF, etc.

Personalmente, tengo varias cuentas en Divisas y que están en una entidad bancaria extranjera. Ahí ya no entro en más detalles.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes. Me consta que ya lo sabéis pero, pegándole un vistazo al asunto en perspectiva... ¿están imprimiendo todos (usanos, britis, japos, euro...) dinero "de tapadillo" (con excusas baratas) para salir adelante?
¿Qué locura es esta?


----------



## Hostigador (6 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Me consta que ya lo sabéis pero, pegándole un vistazo al asunto en perspectiva... ¿están imprimiendo todos (usanos, britis, japos, euro...) dinero "de tapadillo" (con excusas baratas) para salir adelante?
> ¿Qué locura es esta?



Siempre se puede consultar el"US Debt Clock"
Hay una web homologa respecto a España,pero ahora no recuerdo su nombre ni tengo a mano un enlace...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Me consta que ya lo sabéis pero, pegándole un vistazo al asunto en perspectiva... ¿están imprimiendo todos (usanos, britis, japos, euro...) dinero "de tapadillo" (con excusas baratas) para salir adelante?
> ¿Qué locura es esta?



La verdad es que no tendría mucho sentido. Piensa que en el 2020 se incrementó la masa monetaria a niveles estratosféricos... del orden del 25% solo en los Estados Unidos.

Uno de los problemas actuales deriva de la política absolutamente suicida que emprendieron los Bancos Centrales. Hemos de recordar que el dinero representa riqueza, y si no hay riqueza que representar, el dinero pierde valor. Y eso es lo que está sucediendo.

Más fácil de entender: si producir un bien vale 50€, solo se necesita papel moneda por 50€ para intercambiar esos bienes. Pero si vale 100€ y apenas se produce por 50€, pues significará que esos bienes que antes valían 50€, ahora valdrán 100€. Se ha presentado el fenómeno inflacionario...

Y punto aparte es la "picaresca" asociada a la ESPECULACIÓN...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

12 Números...

1.- El Gobierno ( el de los EE.UU.) nos dice que la tasa de desempleo solo subió el 3,7% en Agosto.

2.- Según John Williams de shadowstats.com, si se usarán números honestos, la tasa real de desempleo en los Estados Unidos sería superior al 24%.

3.- Aproximadamente la mitad de las empresas estadounidenses dicen que eliminarán puestos de trabajo en los próximos 12 meses.

4.- El Gobierno nos dice que la tasa de Inflación en los Estados Unidos es solo del 8,5%.

5.- De acuerdo con John Williams, si la tasa de Inflación todavía se calculará de la misma manera que en 1980, la tasa real de Inflación estaría alrededor del 17% en este momento. Eso es peor que cualquier cosa que hayamos experimentado durante la era de Jimmy Carter.

6.- En una empresa, la cantidad de estadounidenses que solicitan préstamos a corto plazo para comestibles casi se ha duplicado este año.

7.- Uno de cada cinco vendedores de casas en los Estados Unidos bajó el precio de venta el mes pasado. Esta es una prueba más de que los precios de las viviendas están comenzando a moverse rápidamente en dirección a la baja.

8.- Las ventas de viviendas de segunda mano fueron un 20% más bajas este Julio que en Julio pasado.

9.- Una encuesta reciente encontró que 3,8 millones de estadounidenses creen que podrían ser desalojados de sus hogares en los próximos dos meses.

10.- Según la Asociación Nacional de Directores de Asistencia Energética, aproximadamente 20 millones de hogares estadounidenses están actualmente atrasados en sus facturas de servicios públicos.

11.- El promedio industrial Dow Jones ha caído durante tres semanas seguidas. También fuimos testigos de este tipo de deslizamiento gradual justo antes de la gran Crisis del 2008.

12.- En Agosto, la friolera de 2.150 ejecutivos corporativos vendieron acciones de sus empresas. Están tratando de cobrar mientras todavía pueden?

Gustavo Arnal fue uno de los ejecutivos corporativos que recientemente vendió grandes cantidades de acciones.

Ahora está muerto...

El hombre que saltó a su muerte desde el piso 18 de la famosa torre "Jenga", en el barrio Tribeca del bajo Manhattan el viernes pasado ha sido identificado como un ejecutivo de Bed Bath & Beyond, según informaron varios medios.

En realidad, se trataba de Gustavo Arnal y era Director financiero de Bed Bath & Beyond...

De acuerdo a los informes conocidos, vendió más de 42.000 acciones de la compañía, a menudo identificadas como "acciones de memes", por $ 1 millón hace poco más de dos semanas.

En fin, parece que en los próximos meses/años los suicidios podrían incrementarse de forma muy significativa.

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de Michael Snyder)

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (6 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 12 Números...
> 
> ...



Volvemos a 1929 pero con la energia a precios estratosfericos y escasez de recursos.
Ya no quedan ases bajo la manga. O si?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2022)

Hola, Gusman: Pues, probablemente, nos vayamos acercando -si no estamos ya dentro...- a una Gran Depresión y que sería -de producirse- peor que la que comenzó en 1929. Muchísima más población y muchísimos menos recursos naturales.

Por cierto, ya sabemos cómo finalizó aquella Depresión y los costos humanos que tuvo.

Personalmente, pienso que todavía les quedan "cartuchos" por utilizar, aunque no parecen predispuestos a usarlos...

En fin, ya veremos... aunque ahora mismo todo pinta de color "negro azabache".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ya son siete meses de guerra en Ucrania y el papel de la OTAN, especialmente de sus principales potencias, está alimentando una narrativa oficial occidental que describe el conflicto entre uno pequeño y valiente (Ucrania) y otro brutal (Rusia).

Según esta narrativa, es tan injustificada como viciosa y justificaría los $ 57.000 en ayudas (la militar y la que no) desde los Estados Unidos con el Reino Unido a su lado.

Todos conocemos buena parte de esa narrativa: heroica resistencia ucraniana, reveses rusos, ataques indiscriminados a los civiles, utilización de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia como instrumento de guerra, etc.

En este ambiente, se ha publicado un libro que intenta ofrecer un poco de "luz" sobre el conflicto. Se trata de "How The West Brought War to Ukraine", de Benjamin Abelow.

Abelow es tanto un investigador de seguridad internacional como un profesional médico, pero su enfoque aquí es clínico. Mientras condena rotundamente la invasión, cita a modo de contexto una letanía de insultos occidentales a Rusia durante los últimos 30 años.

Para aquellos que han seguido la trayectoria de la guerra, estos son familiares, pero faltan en la narrativa principal: la expansión de la OTAN en 1.600 kilómetros hasta las fronteras de Rusia, a pesar de las "garantías" en contrario del difunto líder soviético Mickhail Gorbachev, y que culminó en la declaración en la conferencia de la OTAN del 2008, en Bucarest, en la que Ucrania y Georgia estaban en vías de convertirse en miembros; la renuncia unilateral de los EE.UU. a los tratados sobre misiles antibalísticos y fuerzas nucleares intermedias, seguida de la colocación de sistemas "defensivos" (capaces de convertirse en modo ofensivo) en los Estados de la OTAN de Europa del Este; ejercicios militares conjuntos de la OTAN provocativamente agresivos en tierra y en el Mar Negro.

A continuación se cita a un grupo destacado de diplomáticos, académicos, expertos en políticas y figuras militares de alto nivel, incluido el ex embajador de los Estados Unidos en la URSS, Jack Matlock, el distinguido diplomático estadounidense Chas Freeman, el politólogo de la Universidad de Chicago, John Mearsheimer, el académico británico Richard Sakwa y el ex Coronel del Ejército estadounidense y asesor del Pentágono del ex Presidente Donald Trump, Douglas MacGregor, todos ellos profundamente críticos con el papel de Occidente en el conflicto de Ucrania.

Quizás, el mejor ejemplo individual de condena experta proviene de George Kennan, el mismísimo arquitecto de la contención de la Unión Soviética en la expansión de la OTAN: "un trágico error... el comienzo de una nueva guerra fría".

A continuación se plantea un "escenario del zapato en el otro pie": ¿Cómo habría reaccionado Occidente sí el Pacto de Varsovia liderado por los soviéticos hubiera prevalecido en la Guerra Fría y no solo hubiera procedido a abrazar a los miembros europeos de la OTAN, sino también a establecer una presencia militar en Canadá y México?

Esto plantea un tema relacionado: la Doctrina Monroe de 1823 consagró a las Américas como una esfera inviolable para los Estados Unidos, una que los estadounidenses han invocado regularmente en intervenciones político-militares en América Central y del Sur. Sin embargo, se ha negado el derecho a un interés tan estratégico en su vecindad a Rusia...

Siguen dos capítulos sobre el tema general de los errores en las políticas: "Los legisladores de la rusofobia redoblan los errores del pasado". Este tema de "quién tiene la culpa" es básicamente una elaboración de lo que ha sucedido antes: el fracaso miope de los EE.UU. y sus aliados de la OTAN para comprender la profundidad de la animosidad rusa sobre la expansión, especialmente con respecto a Ucrania y Georgia.

El testimonio más revelador en este sentido proviene de Fiona Hill, oficial de inteligencia nacional en el 2008, luego Directora senior para Europa y Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Trump, quien reconoce "errores terribles".

Aquí también podemos agregar las advertencias del embajador de los Estados Unidos en Rusia en ese momento William Burns, quien habló de las ambigüedades sobre la admisión de Ucrania y Georgia como "la más roja de las líneas rojas [para Putin]... nyet significa nyet".

Una de las principales fortalezas del argumento de Abelow es su tratamiento no solo del conflicto en curso, sino también de las posibles consecuencias catastróficas. Lo más obvio es que la guerra de poder limitada actual con Rusia en Ucrania puede explotar en un conflicto regional o más allá...

Episodios como el hundimiento del buque de guerra "Moskva" en el Mar Negro con la pérdida de 40 marineros y los asesinatos selectivos informados de 12 generales rusos, además del copioso flujo de ayuda letal y no letal de los EE.UU. son aceleradores plausibles.

A continuación se observa la contradicción en dos objetivos declarados del apoyo de los Estados Unidos a Ucrania: primero, permitir que Ucrania monte una defensa sólida: una intervención humanitaria. Segundo, y enfatizado en repetidos boletines de la Administración Biden, la intención de "paralizar" a Rusia no solo en el conflicto actual, sino en cualquier aventura militar futura y no especificada.

Esto lejos de ofrecer protección a Ucrania, garantiza que la guerra se prolongue, con niveles cada vez mayores de muerte y destrucción.

Está convincente contranarrativa seguramente debería estimular una mayor articulación de los temas que Abelow simplemente toca. Para enumerar algunos: Primero, una trágica lección de la guerra es que, al menos por el momento, Ucrania en la OTAN es una quimera. El Presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenski, lo reconoció poco después de la invasión con su triste reflexión de que "la OTAN nos defraudó al no dejarnos entrar".

En segundo lugar, Rusia no puede evitar asociar la participación estadounidense en la guerra con la amenaza de un cambio de régimen. Considere los eventos de este siglo en Kiev, Tbilisi, Bishkek, sin mencionar Bagdag, Trípoli y una clara intención en Damasco, junto con la declaración de los miembros del Congreso de los EE.UU. y el Poder ejecutivo, y no es fantasioso pensar en Moscú como el último trofeo, elevando aún más la perspectiva de una respuesta preventiva por parte de Rusia.

En tercer lugar, dentro de la propia Ucrania, ¿por qué Zelenski, al igual que Perro Poroshenko antes que él, dio un giro radical a una promesa electoral de buscar relaciones positivas con Rusia? Se han lanzado amenazas de fuerzas ultranacionalistas internas, y ¿hubo voces externas de desánimo?

Finalmente, hay una creciente cantidad de evidencia de censura en los medios occidentales de cualquier intento de cuestionar la narrativa oficial. ¿Por qué? Si es tan demostrablemente exacto como se afirma, ¿por qué temer el cuestionamiento escéptico?

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de David C. Speedie)

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2022)

No encuentro el post dónde hace unas semanas hablabais de los diferentes ETFs para invertir en plata. NO sé si fue en este hilo o en del oro.

Si alguno tiene el post, o me recuerda los ETFs lo agradecería. Hablo de ETFs en dólares.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Creo recordar que fue en el hilo del Oro y Plata.

En cualquier caso, pon en el navegador ETF Sprott Physical Silver y te llevará a la web de Sprott. Ahora estoy fuera de casa y no puedo enlazarlo.

Si no lo consigues, me lo indicas y mañana te lo pongo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Para "reflexionar"...

El sistema global ha extraído 700 millones de toneladas de Cobre a lo largo de toda la Historia. De cara al futuro, se prevé necesario extraer los mismos 700 millones de toneladas durante los próximos 22 años, lo que se basa en las tasas de crecimiento económico actuales sin tener en cuenta lo que se necesita para una generación de energías renovables. 

Las reservas actuales de Cobre se estiman en 800 millones de toneladas. Perooooo se requieren 4.500 millones de toneladas de Cobre solo para fabricar una generación de tecnología renovable... Pues, los números no cuadran y tampoco dan para más...

Y la auténtica realidad es que las reservas mineras actuales no son adecuadas para abastecer la producción de metales para fabricar la generación de tecnología de energía renovable, ya que la minería actual ni siquiera está cerca de satisfacer la demanda esperada de una generación de tecnología renovable.

Si esto es tan evidente, uno no entiende cómo ha podido llevarse a cabo un proyecto que tenía carácter global y que sólo podría ser realizable en una parte pequeña del planeta.

En fin, está claro que habrá un importante decrecimiento en los próximos años/décadas y en todo el planeta.

(Tomado parcialmente de un artículo de Roberto Hunziker)

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Para "reflexionar"...
> 
> ...



Todos creen en las renovables pero nadie se para a pensar qué suponen realmente


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todos creen en las renovables pero nadie se para a pensar qué suponen realmente



A ver si el secreto está en que sean renovables solamente para la élite (para pocos; no para todos).


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

Es que NO es factible. Cuestión de números... Aquí hay "algo" más que no nos cuentan y que me recuerda a uno de los posts de @cacho_perro...

Cada vez tengo más claro que el Sistema está ganando tiempo antes de que se produzca un determinado "desenlace" y cuya naturaleza probablemente conocen. Los demás sólo podemos especular al respecto.

También es probable que esperen a la creación o desarrollo de nuevas fuentes de Energía más "creíbles".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si el secreto está en que sean renovables solamente para la élite (para pocos; no para todos).



Eso parece obvio... Ahora bien, en un mundo falto o escaso de Energía, esa "élite" tendría complicado que su tecnología renovable no fuera pasto de las llamas...

A las masas se las puede apaciguar con "ayudas", "limosnas", etc., pero cuando las cosas se extreman se emplea la máxima de "perdidos al río"... Que estamos lejos de eso ahora mismo, pues sí... Sin embargo, vivimos tiempos muy precipitados en TODO. A tener en cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (8 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todos creen en las renovables pero nadie se para a pensar qué suponen realmente



Todos creen en ellas... mientras no hayan estudiado Termodinámica, que entonces ya se te enfría bastante la fe.


----------



## Invekt (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es que NO es factible. Cuestión de números... Aquí hay "algo" más que no nos cuentan y que me recuerda a uno de los posts de @cacho_perro...
> 
> Cada vez tengo más claro que el Sistema está ganando tiempo antes de que se produzca un determinado "desenlace" y cuya naturaleza probablemente conocen. Los demás sólo podemos especular al respecto.
> 
> ...



Buenas, me podría pasar por mp o aquí alguno de esos hilos o algún resumen? Gracias


----------



## FranMen (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Para "reflexionar"...
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay petróleo para sacarlas. Como no vengan pero ya los aliens y nos transfieran una nueva tecnología nos toca retroceder


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2022)

Que el ser humano es un "cáncer" para si mismo, es algo que va intrínseco en la propia naturaleza de la mayoría de seres vivos.

Cuando leemos o escuchamos a cerca de la super población que soporta el planeta, nos suena algo lejano y ajeno. Sobre todo si analizamos las densidades de población en muchos lugares dónde no hay un alma.

Como se comentó por aquí hace nada, los ocho mil millones están ya llamando a la puerta, y cada uno quiere lo suyo.

Consideraremos que ahora mismo el problema radica en dos puntos:

1-Fuentes de energía que garanticen el consumo diario del ser humano.

2-Fuentes de alimento que garanticen la calorías necesarias para cada uno de nosotros.

La energía genera alimentos, y sin energía estos se reducen, o no se llegan a producir.

Damos por sentado que vamos hacia escasez energética de un modo irremediable, y esto traerá muchos más problemas intrínsecos.

Pensad a nivel individual por un momento, que os dijesen que toca un litro de combustible por día y por persona, y no por que lo quieran limitar para "ellos", creámonos por un momento que esto es real ... un litro un alma.

¿Cómo cambiaría la vida de suceder algo así?

Nos podríamos mover entre diez y quince kilómetros... muchos dirán que para ir a trabajar les llega, pero no consideran que las patatas que comen vienen de cientos de kilómetros, o que hay gente que trabaja en la ciudad de al lado, o que se dedican al transporte...

Pues ahora apliquemos ese litro a nivel global, y a mayores a la producción eléctrica.

Cualquiera de los que andamos por aquí entenderemos que lo que hoy es un bien normal de consumo, se convertirá en un bien de lujo, por la escasez, y por el costo de producción.

Un coche por ejemplo... cuando vemos en Cuba que usan viejas leyendas americanas de los años 50s, no entendemos que lo hacen por que no son capaces de producir vehículos nuevos dadas sus circunstancias de materias primas, tecnología, energía, situación geopolítica...

Pues pensad ahora en los componentes de un coche cualquiera, y lo que pasaría con su construcción en un mercado con energía limitada.

Lo que hoy vale 30.000€, pasaría a valer 300.000€ o simplemente no existiría por ser inviable.

Un plátano que traen de Canarias, la energía necesaria para crearlo, fosfatos, sulfatos, riego, transporte ... también sería inviable.


No estoy diciendo que volveremos al consumo local, pero si digo que esta patita que ha empezado a asomar la inflación va a destruir a todas aquellas empresas y sectores que no puedan repercutir costos al consumidor final.

Yo puedo pasar el día sin tomarme una caña en el bar de la equina, o sin renovar tan asiduamente el vestuario, o estirando las revisiones del coche, o dejando el viaje a Cancún para otro año, al igual que el nuevo modelo de móvil ... más me va a costar renunciar a las lentejas, a ese "litro" de combustible, o a encender la cocina, o a ir al médico cuando me duela algo...

Podemos irnos preparando para la gran criba empresarial y social. Un ejercito de parados de sectores muy dispares podrían inundar las oficinas del SEPE si no cambia algo ... aun que creo que ya poco se puede cambiar ya, sobre todo siguiendo directrices de tercero países que se preocupan más por la emigración de las grullas, que por los seres humanos.

Tipos de interés en aumento, inflación en máximos de décadas, el euro en mínimos de años ... ¿Quién cojones va a consumir, y sobre todo qué vamos a consumir?

No quiero calentarme más al respecto de este teatro que nos han montado para nuestra aniquilación económica, y anímica. Espero que esteis preparados, y no solo con "billetes", si no con cordura y paciencia.

Buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Buenas, me podría pasar por mp o aquí alguno de esos hilos o algún resumen? Gracias



Todo lo que hemos comentado lo tienes en el hilo. Como es relativamente reciente puedes empezar por el principio. Y, de todas formas, vamos actualizando la información y que ya he explicado que me llega a través de varios contactos personales, tanto de nuestro país como del extranjero.

Luego, también tienes excelentes comentarios de compañeros que escriben en este hilo.

Saludos y Gracias por su interés.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Sep 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si el secreto está en que sean renovables solamente para la élite (para pocos; no para todos).



Un tal Howard Hayden ya habia escrito sobre eso
El libro se llama The Solar Fraud


----------



## Hostigador (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Creo recordar que fue en el hilo del Oro y Plata.
> 
> En cualquier caso, pon en el navegador ETF Sprott Physical Silver y te llevará a la web de Sprott. Ahora estoy fuera de casa y no puedo enlazarlo.
> 
> ...



¿Te refieres al PSLV?


----------



## paketazo (8 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al PSLV?



Si, correcto, ya @fernandojcg lo comentó en su momento.

Lo que me sucede es que solo me lo ofrecen en CAD y no en dólares, dicho esto, luego de mirar este hecho, analice la trayectoria del CAD frente al euro, y le va ganando de calle, siendo un reflejo bastante fiel del dólar USA


----------



## Invekt (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Todo lo que hemos comentado lo tienes en el hilo. Como es relativamente reciente puedes empezar por el principio. Y, de todas formas, vamos actualizando la información y que ya he explicado que me llega a través de varios contactos personales, tanto de nuestro país como del extranjero.
> 
> Luego, también tienes excelentes comentarios de compañeros que escriben en este hilo.
> 
> Saludos y Gracias por su interés.



Ah vale, pensé que era un hilo externo. Este lo sigo desde el principio.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Sep 2022)

Buenos días,

Me he puesto al día en el hilo y comentar que habéis hecho aportaciones magníficas, y para mi este ya es uno de hilos imprescindibles en este foro.

Sólo quería comentar varias cosas que me han parecido interesantes realizar algunas matizaciones. Primero cuando comentabais el tema de las restricciones de COVID en China aquí:


fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo de China es un sin vivir... Allí deben de estar hasta los huevos del Gobierno.
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente hace unos días estaba viendo un debate sobre la situación económica de China en el canal de JR Rallo, que es este vídeo:



En el que uno de los participantes es una persona que lleva viviendo en China durante más de una década que mencionaba esto en el minuto 43:50 --> "China no ha vivido prácticamente pandemia hasta 2022, China vivió 2 meses y medio de confinamiento de Wuhan (refiriéndose al 2020), tres meses después ya estaban haciendo conciertos al aire libre. Es decir cuando nosotros estábamos empezando a sufrir la pandemia, en China no había pandemia. En 2021 en China no ha habido pandemia, sólo han estado cerrado los vuelos desde el punto de vista del exterior, del punto de vista interior no han habido casos. Con todos los mensajes que nos vuelan en la prensa sobre los grandes testeos, porque es verdad que cuando había 50 casos cerraban una ciudad entera y hacían 10 millones de testeos. Aún así con todos esos datos y todos esos vídeos tan "fantásticos" y tan amarillistas, China es el país que menos ha testeado del mundo por habitante hasta 2022 porque localizaban los casos, testeaban a las personas y liberaban. China no ha vivido la pandemia hasta 2022. Como el mundo no sabe eso, el mundo se cree que China ha vivido la misma pandemia que nosotros se piensa que ...".

Es decir, llegado a este punto de manipulación tan abierta de las noticias, ¿realmente es verdad que en China han sido tan severos con el COVID respecto a otros países "occidentales"? En fin, no pretendo iniciar un debate sobre este tema, únicamente poner en tela de juicio las verdades absolutas que nos han ido contando sobre la pandemia. Al final el mensaje de "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos" hace pensar que todos estamos sufriendo por el COVID, incluso algunos muchos más. De esta manera hace que el ganado pueda aceptar restricciones de forma mucho más fácil, ya que piensa... hay gente que está peor.

Respecto al mal comportamiento de los metales preciosos, y centrándonos en el oro.


paketazo dijo:


> Los metales preciosos desde hace unos meses han mostrado debilidad ante la inflación y la subida de tipos, algo poco comprensible si analizamos el incremento de masa monetaria global y la inflación creciente comprada con la minucia que han subido los tipos.



Depende como lo plantees. Si tomamos en cuenta la inflación esperada y no la actual, la realidad es que la inflación a medio-largo plazo a día de hoy está en 2.18% (puede ser más alta dependiendo la fuente que miremos), que si lo miramos fríamente está muy cerca de la cota del 2% deseada.

Es decir, hay una narrativa generalizada de que la inflación a pesar de ser alta, a largo plazo estará cercana a la cota del 2% deseado, es decir realmente creen que la FED conseguirá su objetivo de domar la inflación.




Por lo tanto, a pesar de tener una inflación por las nubes, la expectativa es que a largo plazo sea algo temporal, y si vemos al oro como un activo defensivo para defenderse de la inflación las expectativas deberían ser más altas para que el oro lo pudiera hacer realmente bien.

La realidad es que lo que dicen que correlaciona realmente bien con el oro son los tipos de interés reales, que sería lo que veríamos en esta comparativa:




Es decir, lo que tomamos es la rentabilidad del bono a 10 años a la que le restamos la inflación prevista a 10 años, y si lo comparamos con el oro podemos ver que la correlación es bastante alta.

Lo estoy simplificando mucho porque realmente al final hay muchos elementos que afectan al precio y lo que al corto plazo también le perjudica mucho al oro está siendo la fuerte revaloración del dólar:




Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Como bien dices en tu comentario, parece que eso es lo que están buscando: "aniquilación económica y anímica"... Y ahora mismo me preocupa más está última, aunque supongo que esto irá por "barrios". Hay gente que ya lo está pasando mal económicamente y ya deben estar en el segundo apartado que indicas.

Realmente, no me encuentro muy cómodo escribiendo sobre lo que algunos percibimos. No me gusta hacer participe de mi pesimismo a los demás, pero entiendo que no está de más avisar de lo que puede venir. En cualquier caso, parece que tú, @paketazo, andas en la misma línea.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso parece obvio... Ahora bien, en un mundo falto o escaso de Energía, esa "élite" tendría complicado que su tecnología renovable no fuera pasto de las llamas...
> 
> A las masas se las puede apaciguar con "ayudas", "limosnas", etc., pero cuando las cosas se extreman se emplea la máxima de "perdidos al río"... Que estamos lejos de eso ahora mismo, pues sí... Sin embargo, vivimos tiempos muy precipitados en TODO. A tener en cuenta...
> 
> Saludos.



En lo único que soy optimista de todo esta futura dictadura global es que cuando el borrego-ciudadano medio comience a dudar y a verle las orejas al lobo, los "despiertos·" deberíamos estar ahí para terminar de abrirles los ojos.
Tienes razón en que los planes globalistas tienen un límite. Otra cosa sería que los supuestos planes eugenésicos tuviesen éxito o una posible guerra mundial.


----------



## sebboh (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Que el ser humano es un "cáncer" para si mismo, es algo que va intrínseco en la propia naturaleza de la mayoría de seres vivos.
> 
> Cuando leemos o escuchamos a cerca de la super población que soporta el planeta, nos suena algo lejano y ajeno. Sobre todo si analizamos las densidades de población en muchos lugares dónde no hay un alma.
> 
> ...



Creo que no somos "un cancer" para nadie. Simplemente es nuestra propia naturaleza. Que no se nos olvide que somos animales "racionales", pero al fin y al cabo animales con todos sus instintos . Creo que es muy importante recordarlo porque caeríamos en el mensaje globalista de ser "seres de luz" y de deber renunciar a lo que estamos "programados. 
El mantra actual es que el ser humano no debe de utilizar los recursos accesibles para su propia existencia y sacrificarla por la del planeta.

En cuanto a la escasez de recursos naturales, personalmente no me creo una mierda de lo que digan esa gentuza. Hacer caso a los globalistas que nos han metido en este futuro oscuro? Presentes y futuras pandemias, guerras, escasez de recursos, cambio climático... de verdad que os lo vais a creer?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

sebboh dijo:


>



Buen aporte, @sebboh... Aconsejo entrar en los distintos comentarios. El Sr. Malinen aconseja a la gente cuatro cosas: Efectivo, Alimentos, Agua y Leña...

Y ahora ya tenemos la prevista subida de los tipos del BCE... 0,75 puntos. Eso para los hipotecados -la mayor parte- va a suponer una "asfixia" añadida a la Inflación actual. 

Mal, muy mal es está poniendo todo y empiezo a percibir MIEDO en mi entorno y que es bastante numeroso... familia, amigos, conocidos, vecinos, etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Creo que no somos "un cancer" para nadie. Simplemente es nuestra propia naturaleza. Que no se nos olvide que somos animales "racionales", pero al fin y al cabo animales con todos sus instintos . Creo que es muy importante recordarlo porque caeríamos en el mensaje globalista de ser "seres de luz" y de deber renunciar a lo que estamos "programados.
> El mantra actual es que el ser humano no debe de utilizar los recursos accesibles para su propia existencia y sacrificarla por la del planeta.
> 
> En cuanto a la escasez de recursos naturales, personalmente no me creo una mierda de lo que digan esa gentuza. Hacer caso a los globalistas que nos han metido en este futuro oscuro? Presentes y futuras pandemias, guerras, escasez de recursos, cambio climático... de verdad que os lo vais a creer?



@ELOS, NO tengo dudas sobre el agotamiento de los recursos naturales. Llevamos muchos milenios explotando el planeta y todo tiene caducidad...

Podemos dudar -y mucho...- de los números que el Sistema facilita, pero cuando se llega a una situación como la actual es por ALGO...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Creo que no somos "un cancer" para nadie. Simplemente es nuestra propia naturaleza. Que no se nos olvide que somos animales "racionales", pero al fin y al cabo animales con todos sus instintos . Creo que es muy importante recordarlo porque caeríamos en el mensaje globalista de ser "seres de luz" y de deber renunciar a lo que estamos "programados.
> El mantra actual es que el ser humano no debe de utilizar los recursos accesibles para su propia existencia y sacrificarla por la del planeta.
> 
> En cuanto a la escasez de recursos naturales, personalmente no me creo una mierda de lo que digan esa gentuza. Hacer caso a los globalistas que nos han metido en este futuro oscuro? Presentes y futuras pandemias, guerras, escasez de recursos, cambio climático... de verdad que os lo vais a creer?



Tampoco hay que hablar de escasez de recursos de forma genérica, la realidad es que con la población mundial creciendo de una manera tan exagerada lo que es evidente que cada vez hay más bocas que alimentar, y más energía a demandar, y por supuesto eso significa consumo de recursos cada vez más altos y más cuando hay países que quieren vivir mejor, y con razón. Y si tuviera que decir algo que sea un problema real a día de hoy sería la energía barata con su máximo exponente en el petróleo, quién no lo conozca, el hilo de antorob respecto al peak oil es oro puro: "Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022."

El problema es que para todo se necesita energía, y sin energía todo lo demás va detrás como una rueda. De hecho, ningún mass media ni gobierno hablan de problemas energéticos estructurales, los que lo mencionan lo que hacen referencia a que es una crisis puntual por la guerra de Ucrania. 
Pero la realidad es que con los datos sobre la mesa, el petróleo barato se ha acabado, se necesita un precio del petróleo elevado y no de forma puntual para que haya inversión y puedan alargar los últimos años de producciones altas. Tiene que haber una migración a fuentes de nuevas energías, las renovables son muy bonitas pero como ya hemos discutido varias veces, con un coste muchísimo más elevado del que nos quieren hacer creer. 

Yo si que creo que en las últimas décadas hemos vivido probablemente los mejores tiempos que se vivirán durante largos años. O por lo menos, con lo que hemos creído que era vivir mejor. (eso está por ver...)


----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> @ELOS, NO tengo dudas sobre el agotamiento de los recursos naturales. Llevamos muchos milenios explotando el planeta y todo tiene caducidad...
> 
> Podemos dudar -y mucho...- de los números que el Sistema facilita, pero cuando se llega a una situación como la actual es por ALGO...
> 
> Saludos.



Desde mi ignorancia en el tema, me cuesta creer que la información oficial sea de que se está acabando desde hace unos meses y que por lo tanto las economías se tengan que parar.
La teoría de usar a Rusia para que la excusa de escasez de energía sí que la veo con algo de sentido, pero como he comentado en el mensaje anterior, no creo nada de la información oficial.

Entre la ignorancia y la (falsa)información, elijo el sentido común.


----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Tampoco hay que hablar de escasez de recursos de forma genérica, la realidad es que con la población mundial creciendo de una manera tan exagerada lo que es evidente que cada vez hay más bocas que alimentar, y más energía a demandar, y por supuesto eso significa consumo de recursos cada vez más altos y más cuando hay países que quieren vivir mejor, y con razón. Y si tuviera que decir algo que sea un problema real a día de hoy sería la energía barata con su máximo exponente en el petróleo, quién no lo conozca, el hilo de antorob respecto al peak oil es oro puro: "Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022."
> 
> El problema es que para todo se necesita energía, y sin energía todo lo demás va detrás como una rueda. De hecho, ningún mass media ni gobierno hablan de problemas energéticos estructurales, los que lo mencionan lo que hacen referencia a que es una crisis puntual por la guerra de Ucrania.
> Pero la realidad es que con los datos sobre la mesa, el petróleo barato se ha acabado, se necesita un precio del petróleo elevado y no de forma puntual para que haya inversión y puedan alargar los últimos años de producciones altas. Tiene que haber una migración a fuentes de nuevas energías, las renovables son muy bonitas pero como ya hemos discutido varias veces, con un coste muchísimo más elevado del que nos quieren hacer creer.
> ...



Desde el respeto y la atención a los foreros en este hilo, leo vuestros comentarios y la mayoría me suenan a mensaje oficial.
Que los recursos y energía se han terminado al instante.
Parece el mismo argumento de que el cambio climático ya está aquí y ahora, y hay que actuar ya.

Tampoco me hagáis mucho caso. Son opiniones personales y sigo mis propio criterio. Creo también que en los tiempos actuales hay que dudar de todo y mostrar una declaración de rebeldía.

Un saludo


----------



## Hostigador (8 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Creo que no somos "un cancer" para nadie. Simplemente es nuestra propia naturaleza. Que no se nos olvide que somos animales "racionales", pero al fin y al cabo animales con todos sus instintos . Creo que es muy importante recordarlo porque caeríamos en el mensaje globalista de ser "seres de luz" y de deber renunciar a lo que estamos "programados.
> El mantra actual es que el ser humano no debe de utilizar los recursos accesibles para su propia existencia y sacrificarla por la del planeta.
> 
> En cuanto a la escasez de recursos naturales, personalmente no me creo una mierda de lo que digan esa gentuza. Hacer caso a los globalistas que nos han metido en este futuro oscuro? Presentes y futuras pandemias, guerras, escasez de recursos, cambio climático... de verdad que os lo vais a creer?



Francisco Llinares a veces dice"el razonamiento es un arma de doble filo"
Como una makina,si se usa objetivamente mal,catapun


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

@ELOS: Este hilo está muy alejado de las posiciones "oficialistas", pero tampoco estamos por la labor de crear "proselitismo"... Dicho de forma clara: que cada cual "crea" en lo que quiera. Aquí nos limitamos a exponer algunas informaciones, opiniones, etc. Nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> @ELOS: Este hilo está muy alejado de las posiciones "oficialistas", pero tampoco estamos por la labor de crear "proselitismo"... Dicho de forma clara: que cada cual "crea" en lo que quiera. Aquí nos limitamos a exponer algunas informaciones, opiniones, etc. Nada más.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo sé. Yo tampoco lo pretendo .
Es un placer seguir leyendo vuestros comentarios.
Un saludo Fernando


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

@ELOS: Es muy importante tener OPINION PROPIA y más en los tiempos que corren...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Desde el respeto y la atención a los foreros en este hilo, leo vuestros comentarios y la mayoría me suenan a mensaje oficial.
> Que los recursos y energía se han terminado al instante.
> Parece el mismo argumento de que el cambio climático ya está aquí y ahora, y hay que actuar ya.
> 
> ...



Lo del cambio climático ya se ha discutido de hecho en este mismo hilo, te invito a que rebusques, porque recuerdo que fue muy interesante. De hecho, mi opinión personal es que la urgencia respecto al cambio climático y la transición a renovables, viene impulsada por el fin de la energía barata, y de la necesidad de priorizar ciertos sectores que seguirán dependiendo sí o sí del petróleo. De todos modos, como comentaba antes, te recomiendo leer el hilo del peak oil con sus datos, creo que resulta muy revelador.

Pero te invito a poner aquí cualquier enlace de algún gobierno o medio oficial en la que se esté hablando del peak oil. Las menciones a éstos como mucho pueden darse en artículos de opinión o columnas. De hecho los problemas de recursos en los medios oficiales, los culpan a las guerra (culpa de Putin que es muy malo), cambio climático (es que los ciudadanos somos muy malos) o a perversos países que no nos permiten el acceso barato a la energía.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Lo del cambio climático ya se ha discutido de hecho en este mismo hilo, te invito a que rebusques, porque recuerdo que fue muy interesante. De hecho, mi opinión personal es que la urgencia respecto al cambio climático y la transición a renovables, viene impulsada por el fin de la energía barata, y de la necesidad de priorizar ciertos sectores que seguirán dependiendo sí o sí del petróleo. De todos modos, como comentaba antes, te recomiendo leer el hilo del peak oil con sus datos, creo que resulta muy revelador.
> 
> Pero te invito a poner aquí cualquier enlace de algún gobierno o medio oficial en la que se esté hablando del peak oil. Las menciones a éstos como mucho pueden darse en artículos de opinión o columnas. De hecho los problemas de recursos en los medios oficiales, los culpan a las guerra (culpa de Putin que es muy malo), cambio climático (es que los ciudadanos somos muy malos) o a perversos países que no nos permiten el acceso barato a la energía.



Hola, Tio Pepe: Lo que todavía me sorprende es la manera en que todo se está precipitando y, sobre todo, a la velocidad en que lo está haciendo. Es como si los acontecimientos se hubieran desatado cogiendo al Sistema en "bragas" y sin apenas capacidad de reacción. El conflicto de Rusia ayuda como "cortina de humo" y eso lo percibe quien no esté alineado con las tesis "oficialistas" y, por lo tanto, uno más del "rebaño"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

El 8 de Septiembre pasado se publicó "El informe Libertad económica del mundo 2022" del Instituto Fraser (EE.UU.).

Este informe comprende mediciones en cinco categorías y 165 jurisdicciones: tamaño del Gobierno, sistema legal y derechos de propiedad, moneda sólida, libertad para comerciar internacionalmente y regulación. Quizás, la faceta más importante del informe es que podemos ver los datos en términos absolutos, preguntando, por ejemplo, qué tan bien le ha ido a los Estados Unidos a lo largo del tiempo. También podemos ver los datos en términos relativos, preguntando qué tan bien le ha ido a los Estados Unidos en comparación con otras naciones del mundo.

Nos hemos acostumbrado a ver un ascenso constante hacia una vida mejor. De hecho, muchos de nosotros no podíamos comprender vivir como nuestros abuelos. Pero, gracias al Instituto Fraser, ahora tenemos datos detallados de 1980 al 2020, que detallan dos generaciones.

Muchos se sorprenderán de que los Estados Unidos no estén en la parte superior de la lista de países más libres. En el 2020, los EE.UU. ocuparon el séptimo lugar, detrás de Hong Kong, Singapur, Suiza, Nueva Zelanda, Dinamarca y Australia. Y aunque el séptimo lugar en el mundo no es nada despreciable, la trayectoria de los Estados Unidos ha sido descendente durante bastante tiempo, aunque solo moderadamente. En 1980 y 1990, los Estados Unidos eran la segunda nación económicamente más libre del mundo. En el 2000, fue tercero. En el 2010 y 2015 fue quinto y sexto, respectivamente. Y para el 2020, fue séptimo.

Pero eso solo cuenta una parte de la historia. Es cuando miramos las calificaciones en lugar de las clasificaciones cuando las cosas se ponen interesantes. Si bien los Estados Unidos han estado entre los diez primeros, incluso si ha caído, durante décadas, no lo está haciendo tan bien en comparación con él mismo a lo largo del tiempo. De hecho, la calificación acumulada de los EE.UU. de 7,97 es considerablemente más baja que su calificación de 1980 de 8,34. Al profundizar en los datos recientes, los Estados Unidos cayeron de rango en las cinco categorías indexadas de 2019 al 2020. Los cambios más significativos han sido en el tamaño de las categorías de Gobierno y regulación, donde los Estados Unidos cayó 7,32 a 6,79 y 8,68 a 8,11, respectivamente. Ambas medidas reflejan directamente las expansiones gubernamentales sin precedentes de la era Covid.

En resumen, los Estados Unidos terminaron el 2020 económicamente menos libres que al final de los años de Jimmy Carter...

En el tiempo transcurrido desde el Covid, estos problemas solo han seguido agravándose. Los Estados Unidos parecen haber entrado en el mismo malestar económico de burocracia inflada, impuestos excesivos e Inflación en espiral que caracterizó los años de Carter. En ese entonces, en los EE.UU., se tenía que hacer cola, a veces durante horas, solo para comprar gasolina... Ahora existen apagones continuos y crisis energéticas en algunos estados, mandatos inminentes de vehículos eléctricos, déficits presupuestarios perpetuos que eran inauditos incluso hace dos décadas y, si, un regreso de la Inflación que supera el 8% para el año. Tal vez el hecho más revelador de todos es que los funcionarios electos y legisladores no tienen ni idea de cómo revertir estás tendencias. De hecho, todavía los están alimentando...

Evidentemente, el Instituto Fraser se pregunta adónde va todo esto y dice que el año 2021 fue un año completo de bloqueos del Covid, por lo que puede apostar que los datos serán peores. Sin embargo, indica que entonces se sabrá si el 2022 mostrará una reversión del declive, suponiendo que las tendencias actuales no continúen agravando los problemas que comenzaron con los bloqueos del Covid.

La verdadera pregunta ahora es si se ha aprendido alguna lección sobre la libertad económica y los bloqueos. Estos nuevos datos nos brindan una advertencia no deseada de lo que sucede cuando el Poder del Gobierno se libera de cualquier restricción, pero la tendencia aún puede ser reversible.

Bueno, hasta aquí un extracto del informe. Hay que incidir en que el mismo llega hasta el 2020, de manera que va con "retraso" respecto a la verdadera situación actual, aunque hay que reconocer que de alguna manera ya la adelantaba...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Sep 2022)

*La invasión de Ucrania y el nuevo sistema financiero mundial.*


septiembre 09, 2022
Nada ocurre por casualidad. Putin es un estratega cuyo objetivo primordial desde hace muchos años es cambiar el sistema monetario mundial, centrado en el dólar, por otro sistema donde el dinero tenga verdadero valor intrínseco y no pueda ser fabricado de la nada.
Desde al menos 2009, Putin (y también China) han declarado repetidas veces, la injusta dependencia que todas las naciones de la Tierra tienen respecto del dólar. En 1944 podía tener cierto sentido la entronización del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial, porque EE.UU. era el 50% del PIB mundial.
Acuerdos de Bretton Woods - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
"Estados Unidos surgió de la Segunda Guerra Mundial como la economía más fuerte del mundo, viviendo un rápido crecimiento industrial y una fuerte acumulación de capital. Los Estados Unidos no habían sufrido las destrucciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tenían una industria manufacturera poderosa y se enriquecieron vendiendo armas y prestando dinero a los otros combatientes; la producción industrial de los Estados Unidos en 1945 fue más del doble de la producción anual de los años entre 1935 y 1939. Además, por ese entonces en Estados Unidos se concentraba cerca del 50 % del PIB mundial con menos del 7 % de la población." 
En 1971, EE.UU. necesito unir el dólar al petróleo para desligarse del patrón oro, y al mismo tiempo seguir siendo la moneda de referencia mundial.
Han pasado cincuenta años desde entonces y USA está lejos de ser la potencia mundial que era en 1944. No tiene mucho sentido que el resto del mundo tenga que utilizar su moneda en todos los intercambios comerciales, al mismo tiempo que sus reservas monetarias, tienen que tener el dólar como referencia.
China es ahora la potencia comercial, con un consumo de materias primas que rivaliza con el tamaño que tenía EE.UU. en 1944, aunque sin su elevado nivel tecnológico. Si, EE.UU sigue siendo una potencia de primer orden , pero está lejos de suponer el 50% del PIB mundial.
Geopolítica mundial y China. Hacia la primera potencia mundial.
Naturalmente, las peticiones de China y Rusia han caído en saco roto y EE.UU. no tiene intención de dejar a un lado su hegemonía mundial. Mientras China tiene paciencia, Rusia está comandada por Putin y a este se le acaba el tiempo. Quiere romper el sistema dólar antes de morirse y ha utilizado la invasión de Ucrania, las sanciones a Rusia, la salida del sistema SWIFT, para diseñar un sistema alternativo que ha sido presentado al resto del mundo. Este sistema deja de lado el dólar y se basa en una cesta de monedas y materias primas que le confieran valor real al dinero.
Alasdair Macleod nos hace una presentación del nuevo sistema y añade su crítica personal.
https://www.goldmoney.com/research/an-asian-bretton-woods 

_La guerra financiera entre Rusia con el respaldo tácito de China por un lado y Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN por el otro se ha intensificado rápidamente. Parece que el presidente Putin estaba pensando varios pasos adelante cuando lanzó el ataque de Rusia contra Ucrania.
Hemos visto fallar las sanciones. Hemos visto a Rusia lograr superávits de exportación récord. Hemos visto al rublo convertirse en la moneda más fuerte en las bolsas de divisas. 
Estamos viendo a Occidente entrar en una nueva ronda de inflación monetaria europea para pagar las facturas de energía de todos. El euro, el yen y la libra esterlina ya se están derrumbando; el dólar será el siguiente. Desde el punto de vista de Putin, hasta ahora todo bien.
Rusia ha progresado en su poder sobre las naciones asiáticas, incluidas las populosas India e Irán. Ha persuadido a los productores de petróleo y gas de Oriente Medio de que su futuro está en los mercados asiáticos y no en Europa. Ella está subsidiando la revolución industrial de Asia con energía con descuento. Gracias a las sanciones de Occidente, Rusia está en camino de confirmar las predicciones de Halford Mackinder hechas hace más de un siglo, de que Rusia es el verdadero centro geopolítico del mundo.
Hay una pieza en el rompecabezas de Putin que aún no se ha colocado: un nuevo sistema monetario para proteger a Rusia y sus aliados de una crisis monetaria occidental que se avecina. Este artículo argumenta que al amparo de la ineptitud geopolítica de Occidente, Putin ahora está ensamblando un nuevo sistema de múltiples monedas respaldado por oro al combinar planes para una nueva moneda comercial asiática con su nuevo Patrón Mundial de Moscú para el oro.
..._

Como comentaba el otro día en el blog, las dinámicas de los movimientos monetarios, han comenzado una búsqueda desesperada de la liquidez. Es necesario poner en contexto este movimiento.
La aparición espectacular de la inflación ha sorprendido a los BC, puesto que durante un tiempo pensaron en una inflación transitoria y se dejaron llevar por la inercia de su control, para no tomar medidas restrictivas. La consolidación de un aumento de precios, les ha llevado a un agresivo giro en las políticas monetarias en todo el mundo (excepto Japón) para frenar con rapidez la inflación.
Estos cambios han supuesto una fuerte elevación de los tipos de interés, unido a programas de reducción de estímulos y retirada de la liquidez (QT), para frenar el incremento de los precios. Lo malo de estas medidas es que la liquidez mundial está sufriendo una violenta contracción, causando el inicio de una recesión, tanto por la menor liquidez, como por la caída del consumo mundial, al perder poder adquisitivo el conjunto de la población.
Para explicar lo que viene a continuación es necesario hablar de la pirámide invertida de Exter.
La Carta de la Bolsa - La pirámide de Exter
A principios de 1990 John Exter, fundador del Banco Central de Sri Lanka, enunció una curiosa teoría conocida más tarde como “la pirámide invertida de Exter”. De acuerdo con él el abandono del patrón oro conduce al colapso. El camino es el siguiente: como el crédito es artificial pues está basado en un dinero que no está representado por nada, cuando la burbuja del crédito explota, los inversores van abandonando los activos menos líquidos y tratando de adquirir los activos más líquidos; esa jerarquía, de menor a mayor liquidez, es la que queda plasmada en su famosa pirámide:





Estamos siguiendo la escalera invertida de Exter, cuando se han comenzado a vender pequeñas empresas (recordar la explosión de la burbuja SPAC en USA), las materias primas llevan varios meses de capa caída, los bonos corporativos han empezado a caer (falta de apoyo de los BC estimula su venta), la bolsa ha descendido un 20% en el primer semestre de 2022, incluso los bonos del gobierno se están desplomando, elevando sus rentabilidades en un movimiento rapidísimo.

The Holy-Moly 6.25% Mortgage is Back, Treasury Yields Spike, Summer Bear-Market Rally Unwinds 
Por ejemplo, los bonos usa a un año tienen un gráfico que da miedo.



En la pirámide invertida de Exter, el penúltimo escalón es la liquidez en forma de dinero. No puede extrañarnos entonces, la huida hacia el dólar como refugio de liquidez.
Pero cuando colapse el sistema fiduciario por pérdida de confianza, el dólar también se hundirá y como decía Exter, el oro será el último refugio.
En 2019, el Banco Central Holandés, en una declaración bastante sorprendente, reafirmaba el valor de esta pirámide, cuando dijo que el oro sería el ancla del sistema, cuando el antiguo sistema colapsara.
Banco central holandés: el mundo necesitará oro si todo el sistema colapsa 

"El dinero fiduciario será inferior al oro en caso de un colapso total del sistema financiero mundial, ha dicho uno de los bancos centrales de Europa.
*El oro rescatará a la economía del "colapso*
En comentarios que han cogido por sorpresa a los críticos del dinero fiduciario, el Banco Central Holandés, conocido como De Nederlandse Bank (DNB), dijo que el oro sería indispensable en el caso de un colapso del dinero fiduciario.
Retuiteada en las redes sociales el 13 de octubre, una declaración del sitio web del banco describe al oro como "el ancla de confianza para el sistema financiero". 
"Si todo el sistema colapsa, las acciones del oro proporcionan una garantía para empezar de nuevo. El oro da confianza en el poder del balance del banco central. Eso da una sensación de seguridad", continúa."


No puede entonces extrañarnos que décadas de acumulación de deudas, donde el sistema era rescatado por los BC, imprimiendo más y más dinero fiduciario, terminen por causar una explosión del sistema. Putin lo único que ha hecho ha sido precipitar la velocidad de los acontecimientos.

*El gas como arma. *
El primer punto que provocará un posible colapso energético europeo, es el gas.
European natural gas imports

En este gráfico podemos ver la situación de los insumos en el gas europeo. Las aportaciones en el gas europeo han caído a mínimos tras el cierre ruso. Y el resto de aportes no puede sustituir la parte rusa. Además Alemania y el centro de Europa, sin terminales de regasificación no pueden recibir el GNL, que si recibe España por ejemplo. Es decir, los aportes de gas que estacionalmente aumentan en Invierno, este año no van a llegar si Putin mantiene el grifo cerrado lo que supone un desastre para Alemania. 

Putin solo tiene que esperar el descenso de los inventarios cuando comience el invierno, para que el colapso energético destroce las empresas y los hogares centroeuropeos.
Y las cuentas son solo matemáticas. Si no entra gas, el consumo se deberá hundir, para atender los sectores vitales, destrozando la economía alemana. 
Hay que recordar que existe suficiente gas en el mundo para evitar el desabastecimiento. La reapertura de las líneas rusas, acabaría con la crisis energética inmediatamente, por lo que es una decisión política europea, que se puede ver agravada por las sanciones al petróleo y derivados rusos.
Europa no puede levantar las sanciones porque no lucha por Ucrania, aunque ese sea el comunicado oficial, sino por mantener el sistema fiduciario actual. Si el dólar y el euro se ven reemplazados por una moneda basada en materias primas, toda la economía europea se hundiría inmediatamente. No hace falta decir que los programas de ayudas que están preparando en Gran Bretaña, Alemania y el resto de Europa, se apoyan en la impresora de los Bancos Centrales. Toda la deuda estatal se sostiene porque el BCE está detrás. Si se quita la posibilidad de imprimir más dinero gratis, todo el entramado se hunde sin remisión.
The UK is preparing a huge energy bailout that could cost $172 billion 
Europe’s Reaction To The Energy Crisis Is Turning Into A ‘Ponzi Scheme’ | OilPrice.com
El liderazgo de la Unión Europea ha estado trabajando duro estos días, tratando de encontrar una solución duradera a una crisis energética que empeora día a día. Sin embargo, es poco probable que la forma en que abordan la solución produzca resultados duraderos. Y hasta ahora, se ha comparado con un esquema Ponzi. “Una de las palancas políticas más fáciles, si se quiere, es que se puede aprobar un proyecto de ley, asignar dinero y dar dinero a los ciudadanos para que paguen sus facturas de electricidad”, dijo el exsecretario de Energía Dan Brouilette a CNBC esta semana.
Luego estuvo de acuerdo cuando se le preguntó si el enfoque podría compararse con un esquema Ponzi. Sin embargo, el impuesto sobre las ganancias inesperadas y los subsidios a la energía son solo el comienzo, al parecer, y el producto final podría resultar mucho peor que un esquema Ponzi.
El Financial Times informó esta semana que la UE está buscando amplios poderes sobre las empresas en los estados miembros que básicamente permitirían a Bruselas decirles a estas empresas qué producir, cuánto y a quién venderlo en tiempos de crisis. La definición de crisis sería prerrogativa de la misma UE.
“Estaríamos muy preocupados si esta propuesta se adoptara de una forma tan intervencionista”, dijo Martynas Barysas, ejecutiva de BusinessEurope, una asociación de empleadores.
“Podría obligar a los estados miembros a anular la ley de contratos, obligar a las empresas a divulgar información comercialmente confidencial y compartir sus productos almacenados o dictar su producción bajo cualquier tipo de crisis que decida la comisión”, explicó.
Otro informe , de Bloomberg, se centró en las medidas de intervención directa en el mercado de la energía que está considerando Bruselas. El informe citó varios rescates a los que tuvieron que recurrir los gobiernos de Alemania, Suecia y Finlandia para evitar que las empresas de servicios públicos quebraran debido a la crisis de precios como los eventos que impulsaron al bloque a actuar.

-------------------------------------------------------

Esta lucha a muerte no va a terminar. Ninguno de los dos bloques va a ceder.
Europa, Ucrania , Rusia son los grandes perdedores de esta lucha a muerte, mientras EE.UU, se mantiene al margen, con sus suministros de energía a buen nivel.
China está resolviendo sus propios problemas, por lo que también se mantiene al margen, destacando que los intercambios con Rusia, lo mismo que la India, Irán, Turquía y otros, se empiezan a realizar en moneda propia, desligándose del dólar.
La región euroasiática da otro paso hacia la desdolarización
"Después de que Rusia planteara la cuestión del uso de las monedas nacionales de Kazajistán, Armenia y Kirguistán en el comercio en lugar del dólar estadounidense en la reciente reunión del Consejo Intergubernamental de Países de Eurasia, el proceso de retirada del dólar del comercio de diferentes países con Rusia, que comenzó con el comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania, toma un ritmo acelerado.
Según el documento presentado por el gobierno ruso, se debe incrementar el uso de las monedas nacionales de Kazajistán, Armenia y Kirguistán en lugar del dólar estadounidense en el comercio entre los países de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
Hasta el momento, Irán, Turquía, India, China, Armenia y Kirguistán han declarado su disposición a realizar su comercio con Rusia sin recurrir al dólar.
Debido al fortalecimiento del valor del rublo y para resolver problemas en el sistema bancario SWIFT, Kirguistán retiró el dólar de sus transacciones económicas con Rusia, dijo el ministro de Economía y Comercio de la República Kirguisa, Daniyar Amangeldiev.

Mientras que Europa y EEUU han recurrido a la confrontación económica con Rusia, Moscú, a su vez, está utilizando sus capacidades regionales y económicas para debilitar el dólar y evitar que domine las relaciones económicas de los diferentes países con Rusia."


Si, Europa, Japón y Gran Bretaña, somos los grandes perdedores de este movimiento de momento. Veremos hasta donde nos lleva.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *La invasión de Ucrania y el nuevo sistema financiero mundial.*
> 
> 
> septiembre 09, 2022
> ...



Es curioso el lugar que ocupan las “commodities” en la pirámide


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hola, antorob: Muchas Gracias por el aporte que has hecho. Muy interesante.

Hay algo en lo que discrepo y es sobre que en el "otro lado" se vaya a crear una moneda en cuya composición tendría un papel importante el Oro. Lo último que he leído -y es reciente- es que se está pensando en una cesta de monedas, y por lo tanto fiduciarias. Esto dicho en un medio ruso. Si esto llegará a ser así, la verdad es que no lo veo como una alternativa interesante. No podemos comparar el valor del Dólar estadounidense con el del Rublo, por dar un mero ejemplo.

El Rublo es una moneda "fuerte" solo en Rusia. Tan sencillo como probar a cambiarlo en cualquier otro país y que ni de lejos se acercará a su cotización "oficial". Lo que sí fue una maniobra inteligente por parte de quienes haya detrás de Putin fue ligar el Rublo a la cotización del Oro. A sido esto lo que ha evitado el derrumbe del Rublo. De la misma manera que fue un grandísimo error de Rusia el "mercadear" con su Oro y que ya veremos si algún día recupera, al menos el que está en manos occidentales. Que fue un ROBO es evidente, pero el Oro SÍ tiene una contraparte cuando NO lo tienes tú... es decir, en tus manos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

@FranMen: La pirámide de Exter está desfasada en estos tiempos actuales. No tiene ningún sentido la posición que ocupan en la misma las Commodities y que ahora mismo deberían estar por delante de muchos de los Bonos que figuran en la pirámide.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Como ninguno de los massM..... se referirá a esto os lo voy a comentar en este hilo y en función de lo que me ha llegado.

El miércoles pasado, en Vladivostok, durante la tercera jornada del VII Foro Económico Oriental, el Presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, hizo un interesante discurso y del que voy a resumir lo que estimo más relevante.

- Putin destacó que, tras el Covid, han llegado nuevos retos de carácter global, como definió a "la fiebre sancionadora de Occidente" y sus intentos de "imponer a otros países los modelos de comportamiento, privándolos de soberanía y sometiéndolos a su voluntad". Sin embargo, afirmó que no se trata de nada nuevo, sino de una política que Occidente ha llevado a cabo durante "décadas".

Mientras tanto, acciones de este tipo fueron impulsadas por la desaparición del "dominio de los Estados Unidos en la economía y política global".

Putin hizo hincapié en unos cambios "tectónicos" se ha producido recientemente en el sistema de relaciones Internacionales, aumentando el papel de países con muchas perspectivas que se han convertido en "nuevos centros de crecimiento económico y tecnológico". Al mismo tiempo, los países occidentales tratan de "mantener el orden mundial anterior", que responde a sus intereses, y hacer que todo el mundo viva según las reglas que ellos impongan, que ellos "inventaron y que incumplen a menudo y cambian constantemente" según la coyuntura.

La renuncia de otros Estados a obedecer este "dictado y arbitrariedad" provoca que estos países tomen decisiones" arriesgadas" desde un punto de vista tanto de seguridad mundial y política como de economía, y contradicen los intereses de sus pueblos, dijo Putin.

"La separación entre las élites occidentales y los intereses de sus propios ciudadanos está aumentando. Así, el nivel alcanzado de desarrollo industrial de Europa, la calidad de vida de la gente, la estabilidad socio- económica, todo esto se lanza al horno sancionador".

- Respecto a la situación en su país, Putin destacó que "Rusia maneja la agresión económica, financiera y tecnológica de Occidente", detallando que se ha estabilizado el mercado monetario y financiero, disminuye la Inflación y el nivel de desempleo se encuentra en mínimos históricos.

"Por mucho que [Occidente] quiera aislar a Rusia, es imposible hacerlo, [...] basta con mirar el mapa", enfatizó.

- "Occidente engañó descaradamente a las naciones pobres con el acuerdo sobre el grano de Ucrania".

Los países en desarrollo recibieron lo mínimo del grano exportado, indicó Putin

La mayoría de los cargamentos de grano que salieron de Ucrania en virtud de un acuerdo con Rusia negociado por Turquía y la ONU fueron a parar a la UE, dijo Putin.

"Rusia ha hecho todo lo posible para garantizar la exportación del grano ucraniano. Casi todo el grano exportado por Ucrania no fue a parar a países en desarrollo y más pobres, sino a países de la Unión Europea", indicó Putin, subrayando que sólo dos de los 87 barcos que salieron de Ucrania viajaban realmente en misiones de ayuda contra el hambre.

- Comentando el operativo militar en Ucrania, Putin declaró que Moscú "no empezó nada desde el punto de vista de las acciones militares, sino que trató de terminar" lo que comenzaron en el 2014 aquellos que " no querían el desarrollo pacífico normal y buscaban reprimir a su propio pueblo".

- Durante su intervención, Putin comentó también el informe sobre los resultados de la misión de la OIEA en la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia, presentado el martes pasado, y lamentó que la organización no dijo directamente que los bombardeos contra la central nuclear proceden de territorio ucraniano.

"Por supuesto, están presionados por los países en los que trabajan, incluidos los Estados Unidos y los países europeos, y no pueden decir directamente que los bombardeos proceden de territorio ucraniano. Bueno, son cosas obvias", afirmó Putin.

Putin precisó que los militares rusos controlan la planta y se encuentran en el lugar. "Nos estamos disparando a nosotros mismos? Esto es una estupidez y no hay otra forma de decirlo", continuó. Según sus palabras, este tipo de acciones "no se arregla con el sentido común". Además, dijo que fragmentos de cohetes HIMARS y otras armas occidentales fueron encontrados en el lugar.

El mandatario incluso invitó a periodistas extranjeros a desplazarse a la zona y constatar "de dónde proceden los proyectiles hacia Energodar". "Desde el lado opuesto del embalse. Sabemos desde dónde ", reiteró.

- Las monedas de reserva tradicionales, como el Dólar estadounidense y el Euro, han perdido su credibilidad como base de los acuerdos internacionales, declaró Putin.

"En un intento de contrarrestar el curso de la historia, los países occidentales han socavado los pilares fundamentales de un sistema económico mundial que se ha construido durante siglos. Ante nuestros ojos hemos perdido la confianza en el Dólar, el Euro y la Libra esterlina como divisas en las que liquidar cuentas, mantener reservas y nominar activos", declaró Putin.

Está tendencia ha empujado a Rusia y a muchas otras naciones a alejarse de esas monedas "poco fiables y comprometidas" y pasarse a otras divisas, como el Yuan chino, señaló el mandatario. "Incluso los aliados de los Estados Unidos están reduciendo gradualmente sus ahorros y pagos en Dólares, según las estadísticas. Haré énfasis en que ayer Gazprom y sus socios chinos acordaron pagar el gas en Rublos y Yuanes a partes iguales", agregó.

- Putin destacó que el gas ruso suministrado a la UE a través del gaseoducto es más competitivo que el gas licuado transportado desde el otro lado del océano. "Al recibir gas natural de la Federación de Rusia durante décadas, las economías de los principales países europeos han tenido una evidente ventaja competitiva global ", indicó y, comentando la postura de Occidente, agregó: "Si creen que no necesitan esas ventajas, eso es asunto suyo. Porque la demanda de recursos energéticos en el mundo es muy grande".

Putin afirmó que su país está dispuesto a cooperar con cualquier Estado. "Por supuesto, el mercado europeo siempre se ha considerado un mercado 'premium', pero la situación en el mundo está cambiando rápidamente. Hace poco, al comienzo de esta crisis en torno a Ucrania, dejó de ser un mercado 'premium', e incluso los socios estadounidenses de Europa redigieron sus buques de gas natural licuado a los países asiáticos, China incluida. Porque era más caro vender allí. ¡Así es! Los estadounidenses, en general, son personas muy pragmáticas", señaló.

En fin, el discurso de Putin fue bastante largo e incisivo. Como he dicho al principio, he señalado lo que me ha parecido más relevante. Del mismo, se pueden extraer interesantes conclusiones, aunque está claro que fue tremendamente "populista", menos en el tema de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y que, en lo personal, tengo bastante claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es curioso el lugar que ocupan las “commodities” en la pirámide



Una piramide invertida al mas puro estilo"Dante's Inferno"Jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Una piramide invertida al mas puro estilo"Dante's Inferno"Jeje



Aparentemente, hay bastante "basura" por delante de las Commodities.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Sep 2022)

"Las monedas de reserva tradicionales, como el Dólar estadounidense y el Euro, han perdido su credibilidad como base de los acuerdos internacionales, declaró Putin.

"En un intento de contrarrestar el curso de la historia, los países occidentales han socavado los pilares fundamentales de un sistema económico mundial que se ha construido durante siglos. Ante nuestros ojos hemos perdido la confianza en el Dólar, el Euro y la Libra esterlina como divisas en las que liquidar cuentas, mantener reservas y nominar activos", declaró Putin."

Esta parte de sus discurso es la clave.

Tras las sanciones además se ha visto como las reservas en dólares pueden ser confiscadas o bloqueadas y por lo tanto, el resto de países no occidentales, ya no encuentran satisfactorio acumular reservas en una moneda que no controlan. Por eso y además porque es muy cómodo para China e India por ejemplo, acceder a materias primas como el gas y el petróleo y pagar con sus propias monedas. Eso tiene un valor incalculable para China e India porque les da independencia.

El resto de países irá "dándose cuenta" de las ventajas de pagar en otra moneda al dólar y por lo tanto, el sistema fiduciario basado en el petro-dólar, está muerto. Los países dueños de materias primas vitales, empezarán a poner sus condiciones, por encima de las pretensiones del área dólar o euro.

EE.UU. solo le quedará el recurso de la fuerza, por lo que es muy posible que comiencen guerras en breve, sin necesidad de más excusas.

Respecto a la cesta de monedas o el oro, depende de muchas cosas. En el artículo de Alasdair Macleod defiende el oro , por la dificultad de formar una cesta efectiva de materias primas y monedas. Creo que está por definir cual será la alternativa válida al dólar. 

El recurso de Europa de volver a la impresora para pagar la factura energética demuestra la incapacidad de dejar el euro y la impresora, sin que el sistema colapse. Pero las deudas son tan enormes que ya no es posible tapar los agujeros con una pequeña impresión, por lo que el recurso continuo al dinero gratis, unido a una inflación creciente, pone en riesgo de hiperinflación, el área euro. Y para el que piense que no es posible, recordar que el IPP europeo está en un increíble 37,5%.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hola, antorob: Para Putin hace tiempo que el
USD pasó a la historia... De hecho, pocos deben haber en las reservas del Banco Central de Rusia. A raíz del conflicto de Ucrania, pues se han unido también el Euro y la Libra esterlina para conformar una cesta de monedas "endemoniadas". Hasta aquí, lógica la reacción de Putin. Sí que me ha llamado la atención que el mandatario ruso no pusiera en el mismo "saco" al CHF y que, realmente, es una moneda de "referencia".

Bueno, bueno... China y la India también se están aprovechando de la inestable situación actual para comprar muy baratos unos combustibles fósiles que perentoriamente necesitan. Aquí lo que estoy observando es un auténtico "Juego de Tronos" y donde cada cual -me reitero en ello- busca sacar el máximo provecho.

Es difícil que el Petrodólar caiga así como así... Ya sabes que pienso como tú al respecto, pero también tengo claro que los estadounidenses no dejarán caer "su" moneda sin más, ya que significaría el derrumbe de su "Imperio". Llegados a ese punto, también ves lo mismo que yo: habrán guerras que ya veremos si no desembocan en una mundial...

Ciertamente, en el discurso de Putin noto a faltar esa referencia a esa "cesta" en la que dicen trabajar. Lo que dijo es que van a hacer sus intercambios en sus monedas nacionales y no tengo claro si de forma equitativa, que esa es otra...

Lo del Oro en esa "cesta" hace años que lo vengo leyendo/oyendo y no lo veo factible a día de hoy. Me parece más que son "globos sondas" interesados. Además, la cotización del Oro no percibe nada de esto y tampoco de la inestabilidad geopolítica actual. Es como si ya lo hubiera "descontado".

Y Ojo que ya me haría a mí ilusión que el Oro y la Plata formarán parte de una "cesta" creíble de moneda de reserva internacional, pero creo que antes de eso pasarían muchas cosas... y no buenas.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2022)

Bueno bueno ,, ya tenía prácticamente el foro olvidado y me encuentro que estáis algunos de los mejores por aquí en este hilo. Me siento detrás a escuchar.


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2022)

La idea de referencias una cesta de monedas a una serie de materias primas es muy difícil de implementar, incluso la selección de esas materias primas, por qué unas sí y otras no?
La producción/ extracción varía mucho según países y según años ¿cómo se ponderaría?
Si produzco la mayor parte del paladio me gustaría que ponderara más. Si hay un año de escasa o elevada producción de grano ¿cambiaría su ponderación? Muchas veces sería a posteriori pues una cosa son las estimaciones y otra la producción final. Si se hace mal se podría provocar artificialmente un aumento o disminución de extracciones/siembras provocando escasez que diera más valor por su necesidad que por su ponderación a algún producto. Los que manejasen la información lo podrían aprovechar para producir escasez. Incluso materias primas que son prácticamente monopolios de países podrían verse manipuladas.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Y ya sabéis lo último: Argentina ha solicitado formalmente su ingreso en los BRICS... Más que interesante se está poniendo el "patio" mundial.

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## ELOS (10 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y ya sabéis lo último: Argentina ha solicitado formalmente si ingreso en los BRICS... Más que interesante se está poniendo el "patio" mundial.
> 
> Saludos y Buenas Noches.



Por qué tengo la sensación de que este alineamiento de BRICS tiene un carácter político e ideológico? Ya sé que al final la pela es la pela, pero mayoritariamente son países que no comulgan con el liberalismo siendo además ricos es recursos naturales.
La respuesta más lógica que veo sería que son países exportadores de materias y que están hartos de la tiranía del dólar.


----------



## ELOS (10 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Considero suficientemente interesante esta entrevista de temática geopolítica.



Iturralde es "un máquina".


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué tengo la sensación de que este alineamiento de BRICS tiene un carácter político e ideológico? Ya sé que al final la pela es la pela, pero mayoritariamente son países que no comulgan con el liberalismo siendo además ricos es recursos naturales.
> La respuesta más lógica que veo sería que son países exportadores de materias y que están hartos de la tiranía del dólar.



Hola, ELOS: El objetivo fundamental en la creación de los BRICS era la erradicación del hambre y la pobreza en el mundo. Y se pensaba conseguirlo para el 2030, pero ya vemos que eso es una quimera y más en las condiciones actuales.

Con la deriva actual que hay en el mundo es muy factible que vayan adquiriendo una componente más ideológica. Y es que el mundo va hacia dos bloques...

Los BRICS tienen un fuerte potencial económico, pero también poseen poblaciones punteras en lo que se refiere a las desigualdades de todo tipo. Diría que han avanzado desde su creación, especialmente en China, pero están muy lejos de conseguir los objetivos propuestos inicialmente.

A favor tienen los recursos naturales que poseen y en el debe mucha población (40% del total).

Si Argentina es aceptada para su incorporación en los BRICS, es posible que con el tiempo se dé un "efecto Dominó" y que podría afectar al "patio trasero" de los Estados Unidos... con las implicaciones geopolíticas que ello tendría.

En fin, veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Iturralde es "un máquina".



Brvvvvtal iturralde, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El dinero es uno de los temas más incomprendidos de nuestro tiempo, y estamos viendo las implicaciones de esto todos los días.

Para entender el dinero, primero hay que entender que los seres humanos siempre han tenido incentivos para participar en el intercambio. Si los humanos no pudieran comerciar, o no lo hicieran, la mayoría de la gente moriría joven: ya sea por inanición, enfermedad o exposición a los elementos.

Los supervivientes quedarían con un nivel de vida extremadamente bajo. No es un mundo en el que cualquiera de nosotros quisiera vivir. Esto significa que el intercambio es una condición necesaria, no solo de nuestra economía, sino del florecimiento humano.

Antes de que existiera el dinero, existía el trueque (también conocido como intercambio directo), un sistema en el que cada bien se negocia directamente contra cualquier otro bien.

La economía de una pequeña isla podría funcionar de esta manera: un par de cocos a cambio de hilo de pescar, o una fanega de plátanos a cambio de bambú con el que construir un refugio.

Como ilustra "Tho Bishop" del Instituto Mises, imagina que un granjero quiere comprar un par de botas, así que visita al zapatero del pueblo e intenta cambiar una docena de huevos a cambio. Sin embargo, el zapatero del pueblo no quiere huevos. El zapatero puede querer carne de res, pero el granjero no está dispuesto a sacrificar sus vacas por botas.

Un intercambio donde ambas partes están felices ahora es difícil. Es fácil ver lo inmanejable que es este sistema a medida que crecen las poblaciones y de expanden las necesidades y los deseos.

Volvemos a visitar a nuestro granjero: en lugar de ofrecer huevos, se da cuenta de que lo que realmente quiere el zapatero es mantequilla. Así que sale y cambia por mantequilla, y luego usa esa mantequilla para cambiarla por botas. Si suficientes personas también quieren mantequilla, nuestro agricultor puede comprar más, no para usarla, sino para cambiar por otros bienes y servicios. Esto se llama intercambio indirecto.

Muchos bienes a lo largo de la historia, con diversos grados de eficacia, han cumplido el papel de la "mantequilla". La sal y el tabaco se han usado como dinero, solo por nombrar algunos. Sin embargo, el Oro y la Plata surgieron como monedas universalmente aceptadas por el libre mercado debido a su durabilidad, transportabilidad, fungibilidad y escasez.

"Emergente" es la clave. El proceso a través del cual se "crea" el dinero no es uno de planificación central o de creación en absoluto, sino uno en el que el dinero es "descubierto" por los mercados.

El Oro y la Plata tienen otras cualidades que los convierten en una buena forma de dinero. Estos metales preciosos son relativamente escasos, se utilizan en una variedad de industrias y son estéticamente hermosos.

Son fungibles: una onza de Plata es, a todos los efectos, uniforme.

Son divisibles: si divide una onza de Oro en dos, las dos mitades tienen el mismo valor que suman el valor de todo.

Compara esto con los diamantes. Pueden tener algunas cualidades de una reserva de riqueza con el tiempo, pero cada diamante es único y cortar uno por la mitad reducirá su valor en mucho más de la mitad.

Este proceso, el desarrollo acumulativo de un medio de intercambio en el mercado libre, es la forma en que las sociedades a lo largo de la historia eligieron formas confiables de dinero y se alejaron del trueque, explica Bishop.

Sin embargo, no todas las formas de dinero han resistido la prueba del tiempo.

El dinero sólido no conlleva riesgo de contraparte (a diferencia de un billete de banco, no es simultáneamente la obligación de otra persona). Y conserva un poder adquisitivo relativamente estable a lo largo del tiempo.

El dinero sólido tiene dos propuestas de valor bastante simples. La primera es que el dinero sólido protege el capital y crea estabilidad. Las personas pueden acumular ahorros y transmitir valor a lo largo del tiempo, lo que les permite planificar, ahorrar e invertir mejor para el futuro.

La segunda es que el dinero sólido actúa como una defensa contra la acumulación excesiva de deuda y un gobierno cada vez mayor.

El sistema actual de dinero fiduciario emitido por los bancos centrales permite un gasto deficitario ilimitado por parte del gobierno. La Inflación permite que los costos se socialicen entre todos los tenedores de la moneda al robar lenta y constantemente el poder adquisitivo de todos.

Desde guerras de una década hasta programas domésticos derrochadores, la capacidad de crear moneda sin fin ha empoderado al gobierno para gastar de una manera que no podría si no fuera por una imprenta.

Los Redactores de la Constitución de los Estados Unidos entendieron la importancia del dinero sólido, y por eso lo codificaron. El artículo 1, sección 10 establece: "Ningún Estado emitirá letras de crédito... [o] hará que otra Cosa que no sea Moneda de oro y plata sea una Ofrenda en Pago de Deudas".

Sin embargo, menos de cien años después del experimento estadounidense, comenzó la Guerra Civil. Las guerras son caras, y el gobierno federal, que tenía la política de imprimir solo billetes respaldados por una cantidad igual de Oro y Plata, se estaba quedando sin dinero en metálico.

Lincoln y sus administradores de dinero sabían que los ciudadanos desconfiarían de los billetes de papel sin respaldo. Después de todo, la Convención Constituyente que tuvo lugar menos de 75 años antes había rechazado abrumadoramente el papel moneda basándose, en parte, en experiencias recientes con él.

George Washington escribió que el papel moneda era "malvado". James Madison escribió que era "injusto" e "inconstitucional".

Aunque era inconstitucional, el gobierno de Lincoln emitió papel moneda sin respaldo, llamados Greenbacks.

Pero, ¿cómo podría lograr que la gente los aceptará a cambio de sus bienes y servicios? La respuesta es el uso de la fuerza del gobierno a través de lo que se conoce como leyes de "curso legal".

Vale la pena señalar que el gobierno esperaba que los plebeyos usaran y aceptaran este dinero falso, pero los aranceles aduaneros u otros impuestos aún tenían que pagarse con monedas de Oro o Plata reales.

La moneda de curso legal es un sello de aprobación del gobierno federal que mágicamente convierte tiras de papel sin reverso en dinero que la gente debe aceptar, aunque al principio sea a regañadientes. Al final de la guerra, se habían emitido casi 500 millones de billetes sin respaldo.

Como siempre sucede con el papel moneda, los billetes verdes perdieron la gran mayoría de su poder adquisitivo antes de que el país volviera al Patrón Oro.

Sin embargo, durante los siguientes150 años, continuó la destrucción constante de dinero sólido.

En el 1913, del Congreso creó el Sistema de la Reserva Federal (que desde entonces ha servido para devaluar el billete de la Reserva Federal en más del 97% a pesar de su mandato de mantener la estabilidad de precios).

Luego vino un impuesto sobre la renta, la confiscación de Oro por orden ejecutiva, la derogación de los contratos de cláusulas de Oro y, en última instancia, la ruptura total de cualquier vínculo entre el Oro y el billete de la Reserva Federal en el 1971.

Lo que vino después no sorprende a nadie: una explosión del gasto público nos trae al día de hoy.

Los burócratas de la Administración Biden no enfrentan restricciones en sus esquemas de préstamo y rescate. Los Estados Unidos ahora está en el camino de la insolvencia financiera, con una deuda de más de $ 30 billones.

La historia nos enseña que ningún gobierno puede escapar en última instancia a las consecuencias de eliminar el dinero sólido de su sistema monetario. En ausencia de las restricciones impuestas por el Oro y la Plata a la oferta de dinero fiduciario en constante expansión, el problema de la Inflación actual solo puede empeorar.

(Artículo traducido de Jp Cortez)

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Sep 2022)

Es muy interesante lo que comentáis, sin duda las reservas de dólares en los últimos años no han hecho más de decrecer, y eso tiene que preocupar y mucho a EEUU, y los € no es que tengan mucho mejor pinta.



A mi me gusta verlo junto a este gráfico, donde se ve que desde Breton Woods las reservas globales de oro por los bancos centrales fueron decreciendo sin parar, hasta curiosamente la crisis financiera.



Yo al igual que FranMen tengo mis dudas de la efectividad que tendría una moneda referenciada a una canasta de materias primas. Pero lo que no tengo duda, es que cada vez gustan menos los "papelitos de colores".

No sé si habéis leído a Ray Dalio, yo estoy ahora con el de " Principles for Dealing with the Changing World", y realmente viene a indicar que el imperio de EEUU está en declive camino de un nuevo orden mundial dirigido por China. Seguro que a muchos ya os sonará os pongo el vídeo resumen en YouTube (para los que no lo podáis seguir en castellano se pueden poner la autotraduccion y seguro que se entiende sin problemas:


----------



## Hostigador (10 Sep 2022)

En este video se comentan los ultimos reportes sobre existencias de oro y plata de ComEx y otros


----------



## FranMen (10 Sep 2022)

Desde luego la peor opción es tener fiat.
Una ventaja y a la vez desventaja del oro es que ni se crea (aproximadamente aumenta un 1% anual) ni se destruye (salvo pequeñas pérdidas) La parte buena es que no pueden imprimir a placer como con el fiat. La parte mala es que si no aumenta la economía se puede estancar: en una economía en crecimiento si no crece el oro al compás, el valor del oro tiende a subir tendiendo a atesorarse y frenar la economía. Este problema se está obviando porque nos dirigimos a un mundo de escasez y escaso crecimiento


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que comentáis, sin duda las reservas de dólares en los últimos años no han hecho más de decrecer, y eso tiene que preocupar y mucho a EEUU, y los € no es que tengan mucho mejor pinta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1186206
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Tio Pepe: Una de las primeras cosas que hice al volver a este foro fue recomendar el libro de Ray Dalio, y que ya está editado en Español.

Aunque el libro está muy bien... NO lo veo. En condiciones "normales" sí que sería factible que China se erigirá como el próximo "Imperio", pero hay que entender primero una cosa de "básica": ningún Imperio ha sido sustituido por otro sin una guerra por enmedio. Y a China NO la veo con la suficiente fortaleza militar como para imponerse a los EE.UU. Por tanto...

Lo que Ray Dalio apunta solo podría darse en un mundo que transcurriera de forma pacífica, pero hoy en día la confrontación entre las distintas potencias está a niveles semejantes a los de la Guerra de Corea, aunque todavía no se haya llegado a ese extremo, militarmente hablando. Ahora todo sería muy distinto a aquel entonces y no sería un conflicto bélico "convencional".

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Una de las primeras cosas que hice al volver a este foro fue recomendar el libro de Ray Dalio, y que ya está editado en Español.
> 
> Aunque el libro está muy bien... NO lo veo. En condiciones "normales" sí que sería factible que China se erigirá como el próximo "Imperio", pero hay que entender primero una cosa de "básica": ningún Imperio ha sido sustituido por otro sin una guerra por enmedio. Y a China NO la veo con la suficiente fortaleza militar como para imponerse a los EE.UU. Por tanto...
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me parece realmente interesante es que alguien con la influencia de Ray Dalio, exponga abiertamente que lo más probable es que la hegemonía de EEUU esté llegando a su fin y que su modelo está abocado al fracaso sino se hace un cambio de rumbo, empezando acabar con esta locura de la impresión monetaria sin ningún tipo de conocimiento.

Coincido contigo de que *en este* momento, el mundo no está preparado aún para un cambio de orden mundial por los aspectos que mencionas. Pero si que veo un futuro (próximas décadas) con un movimiento claro hacia ese sentido. 
Primero un cambio importante en el mercado energético mundial. Occidente por un lado no es autosuficiente en energía, podemos argumentar que EEUU no necesita importar petróleo gracias al shale oil, pero la sensación es que lo está extrayendo a un ritmo sin precedentes, su política ha sido la de extraer al máximo posible sin mirar al futuro, por lo tanto parece razonable pensar que el ritmo irá decreciendo hasta el punto que volverá a ser un importador neto de energía (cualquier presidente de EEUU siempre tendrá la presión de mantener el precio del petróleo barato).
¿Qué están haciendo los BRICS por otro lado? Por un lado ya nos mostraba @cacho_perro hace unas semanas las inversiones previstas en energía nuclear por parte de China, y vemos como por la parte del gas con el Power of Siberia 2 van a aumentar la capacidad en 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año de gas a través de gaseoductos. 


Esto al final es únicamente una parte, serán clientes preferentes para el petróleo ruso y más que seguro del de Arabia.

Por otro lado, ya vemos el comportamiento de EEUU frente a los problemas, que únicamente es el de la impresión monetaria, por otro lado China ya hemos visto que está afrontando la crisis inmobiliaria intentando un pinchazo controlado. Es decir, es más que probable que el inversor cada vez se muestre más reacio a invertir en occidente y verá más oportunidades en los mencionados BRICS.

De hecho, viendo las previsiones existentes, vemos como India principalmente (entre otros menores) van a ver una explosión de demanda via el nuevo crecimiento de la clase media, y eso es demanda, y esa demanda principalmente se plasmará y aprovechará más que posiblemente China, además de que el ciudadano ruso después de las sanciones será más reacio a consumir en Europa y EEUU, y de nuevo ¿quién aprovechará la oportunidad? Sin mencionar los lazos que ya está tejiendo China en África...


Todo parece indicar que China está más que preparada para convertirse en el nuevo imperio hegemónico, por supuesto EEUU no lo permitirá por las buenas, y aprovechará el conflicto de Taiwan para intentar impedirlo, pero es cuestión de tiempo... La única manera de occidente de seguir creciendo son las políticas económicas laxas, y su población quieren vivir bien, trabajando poco, eso en los casos que quieran trabajar. Tenemos los días contados.


----------



## DDT (11 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Lo del cambio climático ya se ha discutido de hecho en este mismo hilo, te invito a que rebusques, porque recuerdo que fue muy interesante. De hecho, mi opinión personal es que la urgencia respecto al cambio climático y la transición a renovables, viene impulsada por el fin de la energía barata, y de la necesidad de priorizar ciertos sectores que seguirán dependiendo sí o sí del petróleo. De todos modos, como comentaba antes, te recomiendo leer el hilo del peak oil con sus datos, creo que resulta muy revelador.
> 
> Pero te invito a poner aquí cualquier enlace de algún gobierno o medio oficial en la que se esté hablando del peak oil. Las menciones a éstos como mucho pueden darse en artículos de opinión o columnas. De hecho los problemas de recursos en los medios oficiales, los culpan a las guerra (culpa de Putin que es muy malo), cambio climático (es que los ciudadanos somos muy malos) o a perversos países que no nos permiten el acceso barato a la energía.



Te muestran un problema monumental y a nivel mundial que aparece de un día para otro. Y te dan las causas y los remedios todo mascado. Tu solo tienes que hacer lo que te dicen que es por tu bien y no hacer nunca caso a conspiranoicos ni buscar informaciones falsas. Así todos saldremos de esta, de esta saldremos más fuertes.... En fin, no recuerdo exactamente todo ese tipo de eslóganes ridículos. De debates con expertos de verdad con diferentes opiniones ni uno. Lo hacen con todo y todo el mundo traga.


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Una de las primeras cosas que hice al volver a este foro fue recomendar el libro de Ray Dalio, y que ya está editado en Español.
> 
> Aunque el libro está muy bien... NO lo veo. En condiciones "normales" sí que sería factible que China se erigirá como el próximo "Imperio", pero hay que entender primero una cosa de "básica": ningún Imperio ha sido sustituido por otro sin una guerra por enmedio. Y a China NO la veo con la suficiente fortaleza militar como para imponerse a los EE.UU. Por tanto...
> 
> ...



Solo una corrección estimado Fernando: sí ha habido imperios que se han derrumbado sin guerras de por medio con algún enemigo externo, y han sido aquellos que simplemente llegaron a ser inmantenibles económicamente por exceso de burocracia, gastos militares o ambos a la vez.... Está el caso del califato de Córdoba y sin irse tan lejos en el tiempo la Unión sovietica, a la que de poco le sirvió su inmenso ejército y armas nucleares para mantener su integridad territorial... Porque ya no podía pagarlas... 

Ya he dicho en este hilo alguna vez que me da bastante miedo lo que puede ser capaz de hacer usalandia para mantener el eje petrodolar, base de su poder y sobretodo pilar fundamental para costear su de otra manera carisimas e inmantenibles fuerzas armadas, pero viendo los movimientos por una vez coordinados de todos sus países adversarios con el tema energético-monetario (parece ser que han tomado muy buena nota de los casos de Irak y Libia...) y el riesgo real que están corriendo de un conflicto civil interno con el tema de Trump y los halcones del pentágono quien sabe si no explotará eso antes de que algún loco le dé al botón que no debe....


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Una de las primeras cosas que hice al volver a este foro fue recomendar el libro de Ray Dalio, y que ya está editado en Español.
> 
> Aunque el libro está muy bien... NO lo veo. En condiciones "normales" sí que sería factible que China se erigirá como el próximo "Imperio", pero hay que entender primero una cosa de "básica": ningún Imperio ha sido sustituido por otro sin una guerra por enmedio. Y a China NO la veo con la suficiente fortaleza militar como para imponerse a los EE.UU. Por tanto...
> 
> ...



China no puede conquistar USA como USA no puede conquistar China. Lo que sí veo es ir dejando a USA paulatinamente aislada en lo económico ganándose China a los países productores de materias primas. ¿Hasta qué punto va a liberar USA del vasallaje a esos terceros países?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

Lo siento, pero de temas militares entiendo y mucho... Y lo dejo ahí.

Ahora vamos a lo que planteas: Ningún país hoy podría dominar en el terreno a grandes extensiones de territorios como los que comprenden China, Rusia o los Estados Unidos. Tan sencillo como ver el "éxito" alcanzado por dos grandes Potencias modernas como Rusia (entonces Unión Soviética) y los EE.UU. en Afganistán...

Otra cosa muy distinta, y más teniendo en cuenta el arsenal nuclear disponible, es DESTRUIR más que "conquistar"...

En ese aspecto concreto, los Estados Unidos tienen mucha más ventaja que sus teóricos oponentes.

Y repito lo que he comentado en muchas ocasiones: los Estados Unidos "tragarán" hasta donde ellos decidan hacerlo... A partir de ahí, reinará "Marte"...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (11 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Te muestran un problema monumental y a nivel mundial que aparece de un día para otro. Y te dan las causas y los remedios todo mascado. Tu solo tienes que hacer lo que te dicen que es por tu bien y no hacer nunca caso a conspiranoicos ni buscar informaciones falsas. Así todos saldremos de esta, de esta saldremos más fuertes.... En fin, no recuerdo exactamente todo ese tipo de eslóganes ridículos. De debates con expertos de verdad con diferentes opiniones ni uno. Lo hacen con todo y todo el mundo traga.



Lo peor es que no dicen que es por tu bien.
Es por el bien del planeta a costa de la ruina de millones de habitantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

Hola, Esgolanciu: No sé qué decirte... En este hilo se nota que no soy precisamente "pro estadounidense", pero creo que soy bastante realista.

Digo esto, porque ni China no Rusia son ejemplos de "democracias", más claro: en esos dos países suelen pisotearse los derechos fundamentales de las personas. 

Para nada me gustaría vivir bajo esos regímenes y que pueden ser mucho más represivos de lo que conocemos en Occidente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Solo una corrección estimado Fernando: sí ha habido imperios que se han derrumbado sin guerras de por medio con algún enemigo externo, y han sido aquellos que simplemente llegaron a ser inmantenibles económicamente por exceso de burocracia, gastos militares o ambos a la vez.... Está el caso del califato de Córdoba y sin irse tan lejos en el tiempo la Unión sovietica, a la que de poco le sirvió su inmenso ejército y armas nucleares para mantener su integridad territorial... Porque ya no podía pagarlas...
> 
> Ya he dicho en este hilo alguna vez que me da bastante miedo lo que puede ser capaz de hacer usalandia para mantener el eje petrodolar, base de su poder y sobretodo pilar fundamental para costear su de otra manera carisimas e inmantenibles fuerzas armadas, pero viendo los movimientos por una vez coordinados de todos sus países adversarios con el tema energético-monetario (parece ser que han tomado muy buena nota de los casos de Irak y Libia...) y el riesgo real que están corriendo de un conflicto civil interno con el tema de Trump y los halcones del pentágono quien sabe si no explotará eso antes de que algún loco le dé al botón que no debe....



Hola, cacho_perro: Vaya por delante que te reconozco unos amplios conocimientos de la Historia y lo has demostrado en este hilo.

Ahora bien, yo no considero al Califato de Córdoba como un "Imperio". Sí que fue importante, pero no llegó a ese nivel. Su derrumbe dio lugar a los Reinos de Taifas y que pusieron los cimientos para uno de los más grandes Imperios: el Español.

Tampoco considero que la Unión Soviética fuera un "Imperio"... En todo caso era una Potencia en un mundo dominado por los Estados Unidos y que, finalmente, se acabaron imponiendo sin necesidad de una guerra. Quizás, porque la Unión Soviética no podía mantenerse ya como "potencia", tal y como comentas.

Entiendo como Grandes Imperios el Español, Francés, Británico y el Estadounidense. Evidentemente, existieron otros anteriores y que ya conoces, pero sin llegar a la enorme extensión controlada, pero para eso habría que retroceder bastantes siglos.

Otra cosa muy distinta es lo que comentas y que se considera como "frívolo" fuera de los Estados Unidos y es la posibilidad de que allí se dé una Guerra Civil... Bien, esa posibilidad existe, aunque la veo improbable porque no creo que los militares apoyarán a los "rebeldes", fueran del "color" que fueran...

Sin embargo, recuerdo un trabajo del año pasado (borrado, ya no se puede conseguir) en el que una agencia estadounidense, próxima al lobby armamentístico, y en el que se vaticinaba una "hecatombe" en Occidente y que reduciría muchísimo su población. Y, además, creo recordar que la daba para dentro de muy pocos años. Como esto levantó mucha "polvareda" en el país, se le preguntó sobre las causas y respondieron que debido a un colapso financiero que provocaría una gran mortandad y emigración.

En fin, veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Ese es el auténtico peligro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece realmente interesante es que alguien con la influencia de Ray Dalio, exponga abiertamente que lo más probable es que la hegemonía de EEUU esté llegando a su fin y que su modelo está abocado al fracaso sino se hace un cambio de rumbo, empezando acabar con esta locura de la impresión monetaria sin ningún tipo de conocimiento.
> 
> Coincido contigo de que *en este* momento, el mundo no está preparado aún para un cambio de orden mundial por los aspectos que mencionas. Pero si que veo un futuro (próximas décadas) con un movimiento claro hacia ese sentido.
> Primero un cambio importante en el mercado energético mundial. Occidente por un lado no es autosuficiente en energía, podemos argumentar que EEUU no necesita importar petróleo gracias al shale oil, pero la sensación es que lo está extrayendo a un ritmo sin precedentes, su política ha sido la de extraer al máximo posible sin mirar al futuro, por lo tanto parece razonable pensar que el ritmo irá decreciendo hasta el punto que volverá a ser un importador neto de energía (cualquier presidente de EEUU siempre tendrá la presión de mantener el precio del petróleo barato).
> ...



Hola, Tio Pepe: Que Occidente se está yendo a la M..... es algo que tengo claro desde el 2008... Y el tiempo me está dando la razón.
Otra cosa muy distinta es que en su caída no arrastre a buena parte del planeta. Eso es lo que veo más factible.

A Ray Dalio hace muchos años que lo sigo, al igual que a otros grandes inversores, y es alguien que se muestra muy coherente en lo que dice, pero vamos tampoco hay que llamarse Ray Dalio para verlo... Lo vemos tú, yo y buena parte de este hilo.

Te insisto en que en un transcurrir "normal", China sería la potencia dominante en el 2030 a más tardar... pero vamos a un mundo de "confrontación" y ahí China poco va a "pintar" y lo saben. Por eso mismo, se está moviendo asegurándose Materias Primas, creando alianzas en América Central y del Sur, en África, con Rusia y sus países satélites, etc.

Bueno, eso es lo que pienso a día de hoy, para rectificar siempre habrá tiempo... De momento, lo más cercano es ver cómo superamos este Invierno y cuál será la situación mundial en ese momento.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Te insisto en que en un transcurrir "normal", China sería la potencia dominante en el 2030 a más tardar... pero vamos a un mundo de "confrontación" y ahí China poco va a "pintar" y lo saben. Por eso mismo, se está moviendo asegurándose Materias Primas, creando alianzas en América Central y del Sur, en África, con Rusia y sus países satélites, etc.



Me interesa, cuando te refieres a que China va a pintar poco en un mundo de "confrontación", ¿a qué te refieres? ¿Te refieres a una situación de guerra mundial?, ¿Te refieres al final de la globalización tal como lo tenemos entendido? O ¿a qué te refieres exactamente? 
¿Podrías dar más detalles sobre el entorno al que te refieres y porque consideras que China no tendrá un papel importante?
Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

He estado leyendo una interesante entrevista que le hicieron a Alain de Benoist y voy a reproducir la primera pregunta que le hacen y su respuesta...

- En primer lugar, habiendo vivido la mitad del siglo XX y el principio del XXI, ¿diría que estamos asistiendo a una loca aceleración de la historia?

"Todo depende de la aceleración a la que se refiera. Existe sin duda una aceleración social, que proviene del hecho de que ahora vivimos en tiempo cero: cualquier acontecimiento que se produzca en un lugar determinado se conoce inmediatamente en todo el mundo. Este aceleracionismo alimenta el presentismo (y el estrés que conlleva) y tiene la consecuencia particular de convertir en efímero todo lo que antes pretendía ser a largo plazo. Pero esto se refiere principalmente a los países occidentales: en otras latitudes, no se tiene necesariamente el mismo sentido de la temporalidad.

Históricamente, es más complejo. En efecto, se tiene la sensación de que muchas cosas están en proceso de movimiento, como suele ocurrir cuando diferentes trinquetes juegan entre sí y desencadenan una agitación general. Pero, ¿es realmente una aceleración? También se podría pensar que, tras una edad de hielo de algunas décadas, la historia está volviendo a su cauce y que, como en todos los periodos de transición, se están barajando de nuevo las cartas. Pero no basta con mirar lo ocurrido "en los últimos meses", sino que hay que dar un paso atrás. En un espacio de cuatro o cinco años, ¡pasaron más cosas durante la Revolución francesa que en la actualidad! Además, los procesos en curso están lejos de haber concluido. Sin querer cultivar una paradoja, los encuentro un poco lentos... Cuando ves, por ejemplo, la magnitud de la revuelta social que está retumbando, te preguntas cuando estallará finalmente ".

Es curioso... A algunos nos parece que todo está pasando muy rápido en los últimos años,. pero en cambio para el Sr. de Benoist parece que no es así. Bueno, ya dicen que lo del "tiempo" es siempre muy relativo.

Sí que me he fijado en lo último que declara y es algo que también yo estoy esperando...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Me interesa, cuando te refieres a que China va a pintar poco en un mundo de "confrontación", ¿a qué te refieres? ¿Te refieres a una situación de guerra mundial?, ¿Te refieres al final de la globalización tal como lo tenemos entendido? O ¿a qué te refieres exactamente?
> ¿Podrías dar más detalles sobre el entorno al que te refieres y porque consideras que China no tendrá un papel importante?
> Gracias



Me refiero a una situación "extrema", es decir de confrontación bélica directa entre los EE.UU. y China.

Se ha sobredimensionado la capacidad militar de China y que no se puede comparar con la de los Estados Unidos. Y eso China lo sabe, a pesar del enorme aumento que ha experimentado su presupuesto militar y que ocupa el segundo lugar mundial, pero a gran distancia del estadounidense.

En una hipotética Guerra Mundial tendría más peso, pero la auténtica capacidad de respuesta para contrarrestar a los EE.UU. la tiene Rusia.

Evidentemente, el tiempo es el que determinará muchas cosas. En principio, favorece a China para que consiga una mejor defensa de su territorio. Pero eso también lo saben los estadounidenses...

No sé... Todos los países involucrados en esta "Guerra híbrida" saben perfectamente que la autodestrucción está casi asegurada, así que esperemos que se imponga la cordura.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (12 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Vaya por delante que te reconozco unos amplios conocimientos de la Historia y lo has demostrado en este hilo.
> 
> Ahora bien, yo no considero al Califato de Córdoba como un "Imperio". Sí que fue importante, pero no llegó a ese nivel. Su derrumbe dio lugar a los Reinos de Taifas y que pusieron los cimientos para uno de los más grandes Imperios: el Español.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches, Fernando

Evidentemente podemos discutir lo que se considera un gran Imperio o no, en mi modesta opinión de simple aficionado considero que el Califato de Córdoba llegó a un nivel de desarrollo y extensión en la alta edad media que pocos estados europeos pudieron igualar a nivel cultural y tecnológico en ese siglo X salvo quizás el Sacro Imperio y con peros porque estaban divididos en miríadas de entidades medievales y no tenían ni de broma el nivel de poder que llegó a acumular el Califato, el cual además llegó a controlar el flujo de oro que llegaba de África... pero claro, basarlo todo en campañas de saqueo por parte de mercenarios a sueldo y mantener una fastuosa corte tiene las consecuencias que tiene....

Y hablando del Imperio español, resulta interesante que lo saque a colación porque su caída tiene aspectos a considerar que traducidos a los tiempos actuales podrían ser muy reveladores.... pues su poder no se basaba en una industria potente ni en grandes recursos, sino en un ejército multinacional muy bien equipado y entrenado con tácticas y armamento punteros para la época pero carísimo de mantener cuyas campañas duraban... lo que durara el "dinero gratis" que venía de las minas americanas (oro y plata). Por ejemplo, en una de las guerras contra Francia las fuerzas imperiales de Carlos V estuvieron a punto de marchar sobre París que estaba indefensa, pero hubo que disolver el ejército por falta de pago (estaban a pique de rebelarse de hecho como les ocurriría en otras ocasiones teniendo incluso que pagarles los sueldos los generales españoles de su propio bolsillo como el propio duque de Alba...). Ese flujo de metales provocó no sólo que no hubiera ningún incentivo para desarrollar una industria productiva (para qué, si podían comprar lo que quisieran), sino que disparó la inflacion haciendo cada vez más difícil y miserable la vida a la población rasa española, cuya única ambición era llegar a ser "hidalgo" o religioso para al menos evitar pagar impuestos y despreciaba por tanto el trabajo manual con las graves consecuencias que eso tuvo a nivel económico y llenó los bolsillos de los países que sí tenían dichas industrias (países bajos, inglaterra, francia, etc.) permitiéndoles acumular un enorme capital que les sería muy útil cuando desarrollaron sus propios imperios comerciales... y qué pasó con España? Sería muy largo de contar pero de forma muy resumida hay una fecha clave: 1640, que fue nuestro "annus horribilis" por excelencia.... La corona hispánica había tenido anteriormente varias bancarrotas, pero esta fue la definitiva porque entre otras cosas hubo que ROBAR todos los bienes y metales llegados de América ese año en lugar de cobrar el quinto real acostumbrado como impuesto de la situación tan desesperada a que se llegó por las rebeliones a todos los niveles que hubo que sofocar por el intento del conde-duque de Olivares de exprimir los otros reinos hispánicos ante el agotamiento absoluto de Castilla que no daba ya para más.... y las consecuencias de dicha quiebra fueron tremendas, pues aparte de una condena de muerte al comercio americano (los comerciantes ya no se fiaban de que la corona les fuera a confiscar otra vez...) a nivel europeo llevó a una reordenación financiero-política-militar de gran calado por toda Europa Occidental que tuvo como primera consecuencia que España dejara de ser una potencia de primer orden para pasar a un segundo plano y dejar paso a las que además de capital tenían industria y bienes que ofrecer, no sólo "metal gratis" (que además se estaba agotando) y que habían ya sobrepasado el nivel tecnológico militar del que disfrutaba como ventaja el imperio hispanico y pudieron poner a funcionar modernas "compañías comerciales de indias" mucho más eficientes y lucrativas....

Es más, en el siglo XVIII cuando España intentó mejorar su antes famosa Armada en tiempos de Fernando VI y Carlos III tuvo que ROBAR planos y contratar técnicos navales extranjeros porque ya estaban muy atrasados cuando antes los galeones españoles de los siglos anteriores eran tecnología punta naval europea...

Para meditar sin duda, de esos polvos.....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Ya comenté en mi anterior post que tienes un gran conocimiento de la Historia y vuelves a demostrarlo con lo que has escrito.

Bueno, el Califato de Córdoba pudo llegar a ser un Imperio, al menos tal y como yo los considero. Y "pudo" si el resultado de la batalla de Poitiers hubiera sido otro. Sobre esto he estudiado e investigado bastante y he llegado a la conclusión de que la misma no se desarrolló cómo nos ha llegado. Los musulmanes se retiraron ordenadamente y no fueron hostigados. No era la "norma" en aquellos tiempos... Por otra parte, se mantuvieron varios años en el Sur franco, por ejemplo en Narbona.

Si los musulmanes hubieran triunfado en Poitiers, probablemente se habrían hecho con buena parte de la Europa occidental.

Como Imperio me parece que fue más importante el Otomano y que duró bastantes siglos.

Y nada que añadir al resto de tu post y que es muy completo teniendo en cuenta el tiempo y espacio de que disponemos para desarrollar un tema.

En fin, cacho_perro, es un auténtico placer debatir contigo. La Historia es algo que me fascina.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2022)

Interesantes aportes y a un ritmo complicado de seguir, no obstante, agradecido de poder gastar una porción de mi tiempo en adquirir conocimientos y en valorar opiniones.

Los que me leéis de vez en cuando, sabéis que dudo mucho que se produzca una escalada bélica que implique a las grandes potencias, los motivos están más que expuestos, pero principalmente, a nadie le interesa arrasar medio planeta para hondear su bandera sobre cenizas y polvo.

Lo que siempre he considerado, ya no es la guerra hibrida que nos explica tantas veces @fernandojcg, si no que veo, según avanzan los acontecimientos, una guerra de manipulación constante de precios y mercados.

Si consideramos un mundo global, dónde como también nos ha explicado @fernandojcg en sus últimos posts, un acontecimiento importante se conoce en tiempo cero en todo occidente, podemos considerar que tenemos un arma de destrucción masiva, al tiempo que poseemos la capacidad de determinar la dirección que nos interesa tome ese acontecimiento.

Pensemos en los más recientes sucesos globales:

La guerra en Ucrania ...

¿Cuánto tardaron los gobiernos occidentales en capar la información procedente desde Rusia a sus ciudadanos?

¿por que no se permitió que el propio ciudadano tuviera una visión amplia escuchando las dos vertientes, y se le bombardeó únicamente con que Rusia era la invasora, y por lo tanto el enemigo de Europa& Cia.

De hecho ahora mismo la opacidad de noticias al respecto de esa guerra es inexplicable en un tiempo dónde se dispone de todos los medios para aportar conocimiento a la gente, siempre y cuando interese aportarlos.

Bien, puesto este ejemplo sobre la mesa, vayamos al meollo:

Si mi objetivo es el control de la energía, medios de producción, territorios... ¿contra quién tengo que luchar?, ¿contra una potencia nuclear, o contra la opinión de las masas?

No es necesario disparar ni una sola bala para ganar una guerra que no se ha iniciado... simplemente hay que sembrar en la mente de millones de personas, la semilla de la necesidad, el miedo, el odio, el descontento...

Lo que todos conocemos como ingeniería social, no ha dejado de avanzar. En los últimos diez años, el simple ejemplo de las redes sociales nos muestra como incluso se puede censurar al presidente de un país o tergiversar sus palabras como pasó recientemente y en más de una ocasión con Trump.

Imaginemos el caso de España ahora:

¿por que ha aparecido Feijoo?

¿casualidad? ... ¿acaso pensáis que se le ha dado portazo a al pardillo de Casado por ese "escándalo" concreto? ... Podemos permitir que presida el gobierno un tipo que pasó su juventud (o no tan juventud), con narcos, o que incluso ha amenazado a su pueblo con multas por no querer participar en un experimento vacunal, pero de eso nadie hace eco ... ¿por qué?

Sencillo, se está manipulando a la opinión publica.

Es como decirte que eres libre de votar a quién quieras, pero yo te diré quién es el bueno y el malo ... luego tu verás.

Pues ahora extendamos eso a nivel global y al control más absoluto de todos los grandes medios de comunicación.

Si hasta han logrado que nos odiemos entre nosotros por estar o no vacunados, imaginad lo que podrían hacer si pretenden hundir la economía de una nación.

El dólar caerá, es ley, pero antes que el dólar caeremos todos nosotros, y caeremos por que no tenemos control sobre nada, somos efímeros como la mayoría de nuestras opiniones manipuladas.

Estoy convencido que si mañana matan a medio planeta con una pandemia, un meteorito, o con abducciones, y cualquier justificación estúpida promulgada en el NY times, o en la CBS sale a la palestra, el medio mundo que queda aplaudirá y suspirará sin indagar en sus mentes un poco más allá.

Reitero que no cuento con ninguna guerra sobre el terreno, no hará falta, entregaremos lo que nos pidan cuando nos lo pidan ... nuestro sudor, nuestra salud, nuestros hijos... somos los esclavos más mediocres de toda la historia, ya que lo somos, pero nuestra consciencia no logra aceptarlo o comprenderlo.

Al menos aquí, en este reducto se puede hablar con franqueza, lo malo es que estadísticamente no somos ni una mota de polvo sobre el parabrisas del coche que va directo a caer por un precipicio.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## ELOS (12 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes aportes y a un ritmo complicado de seguir, no obstante agradecido de poder gastar una porción de mi tiempo en adquirir conocimientos y en valorar opiniones.
> 
> Los que me leéis de vez en cuando, sabéis que dudo mucho que se produzca una escalada bélica que implique a las grandes potencias, los motivos están más que expuestos, pero principalmente, a nadie le interesa arrasar medio planeta para hondear su bandera sobre cenizas y polvo.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de guerra y gracias a la globalización es perfecta para las Élites.
Les permite conseguir (o no) sus objetivos y manejando los tiempos según necesidades.
Además consiguen que el el ciudadano crea que las cosas siguen igual.

El ejemplo de la rana en la olla calentando el agua viene como anillo al dedo.


----------



## FranMen (12 Sep 2022)

Dos puntualiciones:
-Occidente progresa adecuadamente en cuanto a derechos y libertades, objetivo, alcanzar a China. La pandemia ha sido un gran impulso 
-Reducir la población es muy difícil. Una crisis económica poco puede hacer. La pandemia apenas ha hecho nada. Una hambruna africana apenas reduce la población. Otra cosa es el sufrimiento y la calidad de vida que se produce


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Mira, te voy a poner otro extracto de la entrevista al Sr. de Benoist...

"No tengo ninguna simpatía por el siniestro presidente Zelenski, pero tengo mucha simpatía por el pueblo ucraniano, que se encuentra hoy bombardeado por las desastrosas orientaciones de su gobierno. Pero, ¿qué muestra el análisis? Que la guerra que está teniendo lugar en Ucrania es de hecho una guerra de Estados Unidos contra Rusia. Por tanto, la cuestión no es si uno prefiere a los ucranianos o a los rusos, sino si se siente solidario con los Estados Unidos o no. Me parece que la elección se hace rápidamente".

Respecto a "frijolito"... me da la sensación de que va a ser peor que Sánchez y mira que éste ha puesto el "listón" muy alto.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania ...
> 
> ¿Cuánto tardaron los gobiernos occidentales en capar la información procedente desde Rusia a sus ciudadanos?



Tengo que votar ahora para las políticas italianas..

tanto derecha como izquierda ya han dicho que mantendrá las “ayudas” (envíos de armas y dineros) a ucrania

Me parece que no puedo votar a nadie que no haga eso, viva la democracia


----------



## Kid (13 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Tengo que votar ahora para las políticas italianas..
> 
> tanto derecha como izquierda ya han dicho que mantendrá las “ayudas” (envíos de armas y dineros) a ucrania
> 
> *Me parece que no puedo votar a nadie que no haga eso, viva la democracia*



Sin acritud y desde un punto de vista imparcial respecto a la guerra.
La democracia se trata precisamente de eso, "respecto a la mayoría".
Si consideras que tu opción no esta representada, quizá es que no hay consenso suficiente.
Siempre puedes crear una candidatura que la defienda si opinas lo contrario.
Salut.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Sep 2022)

Kid dijo:


> Sin acritud y desde un punto de vista imparcial respecto a la guerra.
> La democracia se trata precisamente de eso, "respecto a la mayoría".
> Si consideras que tu opción no esta representada, quizá es que no hay consenso suficiente.
> Siempre puedes crear una candidatura que la defienda si opinas lo contrario.
> Salut.



Verás. Es que no es “mi opción” sino que hay encuestas que dan no más de un 30% de apoyos a la guerra, vamos, y van y lo hacen igualmente

la democracia actual NO representa la voluntad de los votantes sino otras voluntades

un país además que tiene en su constitución que repudia la guerra y luego.. envían armas.. guerra es paz


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La democracia sólo existe como término lingüístico, jamás se hace efectiva, y lo poco que asoma la patita (elecciones) es para que la gente sienta que cuentan con ellos y que permanezcan callados y satisfechos.





frankie83 dijo:


> Verás. Es que no es “mi opción” sino que hay encuestas que dan no más de un 30% de apoyos a la guerra, vamos, y van y lo hacen igualmente
> 
> la democracia actual NO representa la voluntad de los votantes sino otras voluntades
> 
> un país además que tiene en su constitución que repudia la guerra y luego.. envían armas.. guerra es paz



Es muy sencillo de entender: NO te sientes representado con las opciones que TE DAN A ELEGIR... ni más ni menos. Y eso le sucede a muchísimas personas que suelen ser las que "piensan"...

Y no es tan fácil crear un partido político y que encima tenga unas mínimas posibilidades de sacar un solo escaño. Decir lo contrario es más propio de la Ciencia Ficción, que está bien para leer y visionar, pero poco más...

La Democracia no ha existido nunca, pero parece ser que ha sido el mejor sistema para gobernarnos. En eso hay un consenso generalizado.

El problema real es que la gente vota sin más... Se ha instalado el CONFORMISMO respecto al sentido crítico...

No es de recibo que desde la Izquierda se favorezcan políticas armamentísticas y eso va a "misa".

Tampoco es "normal" que en nuestro país la "teórica" extrema derecha se posicione de la misma manera y en sentido totalmente opuesto al de la extrema derecha europea.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (13 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Verás. Es que no es “mi opción” sino que hay encuestas que dan no más de un 30% de apoyos a la guerra, vamos, y van y lo hacen igualmente
> 
> la democracia actual NO representa la voluntad de los votantes sino otras voluntades
> 
> un país además que tiene en su constitución que repudia la guerra y luego.. envían armas.. guerra es paz





paraisofiscal dijo:


> La democracia sólo existe como término lingüístico, jamás se hace efectiva, y lo poco que asoma la patita (elecciones) es para que la gente sienta que cuentan con ellos y que permanezcan callados y satisfechos.



Totalmente de acuerdo con estos comentarios.

En España tenemos teóricamente la Democracia representativa, en la que el ciudadano no decide, sino que escoge a sus representantes políticos para que ellos ejerzan por ellos.
Primero, que aunque yo vote a un representante, eso en España es inútil sino que es su partido el que decide lo que tienen que hacer todos sus miembros. Ya empezamos mal...

Luego, ¿quién aprueba esto?:
Los diputados del Congreso renuevan sus móviles: cambian el iPhone 8 por el último modelo
El Gobierno compra más de 100 coches oficiales nuevos
El Supremo vuelve a sacar los colores al Gobierno por primar las designaciones a dedo en altos cargos
Y así hasta el infinito...

A mi estos políticos no me representan, se representan a ellos mismos y a su séquito. Estos indigentes mentales nos gobiernan:


Es decir, vamos a imaginarnos que en tu casa desde 2010 llevas gastando más de lo que ingresas, de forma estructural y encima no tienes pensado mejorarlo en toda tu vida. Lo mejor que te depara es la indigencia, y más de uno argumentaría "y merecida".
Pero no, ellos no sólo lo permiten, sino que lo hacen en nuestra puta cara...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2022)

es un error suponer que los chimpancés adultos tienen la mandíbula proyectada hacia delante.
Lo que pasa es que al caminar a 4 patas la cara toma esa forma .

Los bebés de chimpancés como tienen que mamar y están en los brazos de sus madres, pasan la mayor parte del tiempo en vertical, igual que los humanos que somos fetos de chimpancés ( neotenia , adjunto el hilo sobre el tema )

El movimiento , el balanceo de los brazos de los humanos al caminar, son las 4 patas de un chimpancé caminando.

































*Nacemos prematuros porque tenemos un cerebro muy grande y no podríamos salir por el canal de parto : exogestación y neotenia*
Los humanos somos fetos de mono. La neotenia en los humanos fue una respuesta evolutiva para que los bebés pudiesen nacer prematuros ya que de otra manera no podrían salir por el canal del parto cuando los humanos evolucionaron para caminar sobre dos patas. El canal del parto se hizo estrecho y...
www.burbuja.info

*La cara humana y la de un chimpancé difieren por la expresión génica*
La cara de un chimpancé es bastante diferente a la de un ser humano, a pesar del hecho de que los primeros son nuestros parientes más cercanos en el árbol de primates. Investigadores de la Escuela de Medicina de la Universidad de Stanford (EE UU) han identificado cómo podrían surgir esas...
www.agenciasinc.es
https://www.researchgate.net/figure...tremo-superior-a-craneo-humano_fig1_264725820


----------



## Gusman (13 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con estos comentarios.
> 
> En España tenemos teóricamente la Democracia representativa, en la que el ciudadano no decide, sino que escoge a sus representantes políticos para que ellos ejerzan por ellos.
> Primero, que aunque yo vote a un representante, eso en España es inútil sino que es su partido el que decide lo que tienen que hacer todos sus miembros. Ya empezamos mal...
> ...



Los politicos no son indigentes mentales, solo se lo hacen para excusarse de los delitos de alta traición que cometen frecuentemente.
Que se vaya todo a tomar por el culo les importa un bledo ya que tienen su patrimonio (robado, sobornado,etc..) en paraisos fiscales.


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es muy sencillo de entender: NO te sientes representado con las opciones que TE DAN A ELEGIR... ni más ni menos. Y eso le sucede a muchísimas personas que suelen ser las que "piensan"...
> 
> Y no es tan fácil crear un partido político y que encima tenga unas mínimas posibilidades de sacar un solo escaño. Decir lo contrario es más propio de la Ciencia Ficción, que está bien para leer y visionar, pero poco más...
> 
> ...



Hoy en día sólo tenemos sucedáneos, empezando con el yogur, la cerveza, el pan, las noticias, la democracia. Nombres que no se corresponden con la realidad pero que hemos aceptado sin rechistar.


----------



## ELOS (13 Sep 2022)

Hay cierta "corriente" que pide un llamado, Diputado de Distrito, que sería el representante local del partido al que has votado. Supuestamente daría la cara ante la queja del ciudadano.
No sería mala idea salvo que en éste país después se crearía la oficina del Diputado de Distrito,luego el secretario del Diputado de Distrito, y sigue y sigue ...


----------



## poppom (13 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo siento, pero de temas militares entiendo y mucho... Y lo dejo ahí.
> 
> Ahora vamos a lo que planteas: Ningún país hoy podría dominar en el terreno a grandes extensiones de territorios como los que comprenden China, Rusia o los Estados Unidos. Tan sencillo como ver el "éxito" alcanzado por dos grandes Potencias modernas como Rusia (entonces Unión Soviética) y los EE.UU. en Afganistán...
> 
> ...



A Estados Hundidos se le da bien destruir con sus guerras pero mejor que ganarlas se le da aprovecharse de que otros pongan los muertos siendo WWI y WWII los mejores ejemplos.
Si luchan directamente pueden fallar. Vietnam millones de muertos para nada pero potencial de destrucción, increíble.

Me asombra que la gente hable del loco Putin y del miedo que tienen. Los de Nagasaki, Hiroshima, Dresde, Irak, Serbia, Libia y Vietnam no. Los que van con la apisonadora por delante, esos son libertadores. Doblepensar.

Si la guerra proxy de Ucrania tiene de trasfondo las valiosas materias primas rusas es evidente que Rusia no tiene ninguna esperanza contra ese poder de destrucción. USA tiene estados vasallos de sobra para asolar el país, próximamente habrá millones de europeos ávidos de gas y dispuestos a morir si hace falta. Y si no es convencionalmente será con otros métodos. No veremos nukes volar pero sí veremos Rusia saqueada.
Respecto a China, está claro que son la civilización que pugna por el cetro mundial pero llevan tanta desventaja en el terreno respecto al potencial destructor que se me antoja imposible que se acaben imponiendo pero es tal la degradación moral de los Estados Hundidos que no veo manera de que sigan cohesionados cuando empeore la crisis energética.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

Hola, poppom: En las dos Guerras Mundiales, los EE.UU. entraron cuando ya estaban avanzadas y con los contendientes bastante desgastados. Un win-win de manual...

Lo que parece mentira es la reacción occidental, especialmente de su población, con respecto a Rusia. Una reacción que no hemos visto en muchos de los conflictos bélicos que han empezado los Estados Unidos o en aquellos que ya llevan años... Por lo visto, los yemeníes no son tan humanos como los ucranianos...

NO, no creo que Rusia pueda conquistarse por completo en caso de Guerra Mundial. Sí que puede quedar destruida, pero su superficie es imposible de controlar, al menos a día de hoy.

Y, en cualquier caso, en una Guerra Mundial sería complicado que hubiera un vencedor claro. Todos recibirían unas buenas "Ostias".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

Hola,. Buenas Tardes:

Bueno, como la desinformación campa como les da la gana a los massM..... pues explicaremos lo sucedido el sábado pasado...

Y es que más de cien manifestantes de los "chalecos amarillos" fueron arrestados en París.

Las protestas del sábado se produjeron en reacción al deterioro de la Crisis del costo de la vida y las impopulares reformas del Presidente francés Macron.

La policía antidisturbios móvil intervino rápidamente para disolver las protestas de varios cientos de personas que vestían chalecos amarillos, algunos con máscaras, alrededor de la Place de la Republique y cerca de los Campos Elíseos.

La mayoría de los detenidos fueron multados por "reunirse con la intención de cometer violencia o dañar la propiedad".

Los manifestantes respondían a los llamados en las redes sociales para "ocupar las calles de París" y "rebelarse contra los traidores que nos gobiernan".

Se organizaron protestas similares en otras ciudades francesas de todo el país, como Toulouse y Lyon.

Las protestas de los chalecos amarillos, que comenzaron en el 2018, un año después de que Macron asumiera el poder, primero defendieron la justicia económica y luego pidieron reformas políticas institucionales.

Después de continuar durante meses semanalmente, las protestas perdieron impulso en gran parte debido a la "Pandemia" del Covid en Francia.

La reaparición de los manifestantes ha dado ya la "voz de alarma"... Y es que el Invierno se está acercando...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Da la sensación de que lo de los chalecos es un montaje de cara a la galería, porque ir marcado con el chalequito para que sepan a quién darle el porrazo, con lo eficiente que sería el ir cada uno de un color, y armarla en pequeños comandos de 2 o 3 personas en lugar de un grupo de 100 tíos vestidos con uniforme bien visible... no se yo...
> 
> Me parece una forma de hacer ver al resto de ovejos de que ya hay alguien protestando por las injusticias sociales y los demás a lo suyo.
> 
> Otra forma de manipular.



También en muchas manifestaciones se utilizan máscaras de Anonymous, ¿No?

No son "extraños" unos determinados comportamientos que van acompañados de un "signo distintivo", tanto para ellos como para el Sistema.

Su forma de actuar es mucho más eficaz que la de grupos muy reducidos, al menos a nivel de protesta. Para "otras cosas" siempre se actúa en el formato de "lobos solitarios"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Japón acaba de presionar el botón de "pánico" con respecto a la Inflación.

En los dos últimos años, el Yen japonés implosiono mientras el Banco Central del país continuaba imprimiendo dinero. Por el contrario, los Bancos Centrales, tanto de Europa como de los Estados Unidos, se están endureciendo. Como resultado de esta diferencia en la política (UE y los EE.UU. endureciendo, Japón todavía flexibilizando), la moneda japonesa se ha derrumbado a un mínimo de 24 años.

Un colapso de la moneda como este, bajo cualquier condición es malo para el país. Sin embargo, para el Japón el tema es particularmente malo, ya que importa prácticamente TODA su energía y alimentos.

Imagínese tratando de comprar gasolina o alimentos cuando su moneda colapsó a un mínimo de 24 años en relación con sus principales socios comerciales (China y los Estados Unidos).

Y así, el viernes pasado, el Banco Central del país, el Banco de Japón (BoJ), anunció que comenzará a intervenir en los mercados de divisas para respaldar al Yen.

¿Qué significa esto?

Las grandes guerras de divisas han comenzado. Hemos llegado al punto en que los principales Bancos Centrales comenzarán a intervenir directamente en los mercados de divisas para luchar contra la Inflación. Irónicamente, esto a su vez desencadena MÁS Inflación.

¿Por qué?

Porque la única manera de que un Banco Central intervenga en los mercados de divisas ¡es imprimiendo más dinero! De hecho, si la respuesta política a la pandemia nos ha enseñado algo, ¡es que imprimir dinero es lo único que saben hacer los legisladores!

(Artículo traducido de Graham Summers)

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (13 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Japón acaba de presionar el botón de "pánico" con respecto a la Inflación.
> 
> ...



El bono nipon volvio a subir(aunke tampoco hizo una bajada grande)


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> El bono nipon volvio a subir(aunke tampoco hizo una bajada grande)



El Bono japonés solo lo compran los japoneses. Y el principal comprador es el BoJ, así que...

Y ese es el principal motivo de que el Japón tenga una Deuda vs PIB de unas dimensiones estratosféricas. Total, se deben a ellos mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (14 Sep 2022)

Procedo a insertar 3 videos mu interesantes de un señor mu poco conocido(recomendado por Francisco Llinares)
Sabe un muchito d estadistica
En"salud1000x100"lo podeis encontrar con el apodo"fbs"


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Hace apenas unas semanas, las Bolsas creían de forma ilusoria que la Inflación caería rápidamente. Pero, una vez más, la realidad se hizo palpable con el dato del IPC de los Estados Unidos en el día de ayer...

Conclusiones:

- La Inflación, que el mercado creía que era transitoria porque la FED así lo dijo, está que "arde"... y considerando la "oficial" y NO la REAL.

- Es sabido que la Inflación no baja sin una lucha feroz una vez que está arraigada.

- La escasez abunda, y la FED no puede cambiar ese importante factor que contribuye a la Inflación.

- Las sanciones y las sequías están empeorando aún más la escasez.

- La Economía está en Recesión.

- La Economía HA ESTADO en Recesión desde el comienzo del año, y el PIB lo está gritando en la cara de todos, aunque se esté negando lo obvio.

- La Reserva Federal de Atlanta acaba de revisar a la baja su pronóstico del PIB ahora por segunda vez este mes, al igual que lo hizo al entrar en las cifras negativas del PIB en cada uno de los dos últimos trimestres.

- Todos los medios financieros y los inversores se niegan a creer nada de esto, porque todos se creen la "canción" de la FED de que el mercado laboral está fuerte, por lo que la Economía tiene que ser más fuerte de lo que indica el PIB.

- El mercado laboral está verdaderamente enfermo...

- Por lo tanto, la Economía NO PUEDE generar una mayor producción.

- Eso significa que la FED se está acercando a una Recesión, lo que reducirá aún más la producción.

- Y una caída prolongada en la producción es exactamente la definición de una Recesión.

En fin... Está claro que la "drogadicción" en las Bolsas continúa, a pesar de que los datos macro demuestran que no hay por donde coger tanto "optimismo". Imagino que la respuesta lógica es "alimentar la Codicia"...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (15 Sep 2022)

Y añadiré más, los datos de empleo es normal que estén fuertes porque es un indicador retrasado. De hecho es algo no sólo habitual sino que persistentemente los datos de empleo eran muy fuertes y cercanos a los mínimos antes de todas las recesiones:



Pero políticamente decir que la economía es fuerte porque el empleo está a pleno rendimiento vende mucho, que se esperen que nos metamos en una recesión de dos pares de narices...
La confianza de los CEOs cae a cotas de los cierres de la pandemia y cerca de niveles de los suelos de la crisis financiera, se les ve con unas ganas de contratar que no veas:



Y yo no estoy de acuerdo en que esté continuando la drogadicción en la bolsa, la realidad de la bolsa, es que en términos reales (ajustado por la inflación) la ostia ha sido monumental. Las caídas llevan su tiempo, y pueden tomar varios meses o años... Recordemos que desde máximos en la crisis financiera tomo aproximadamente desde octubre del 2007 a marzo del 2009.
En nuestra mente lo que queremos es que las caídas sean como quitar una tirita, un dolor rápido y momentáneo, pero la realidad, es que se alargan, son demoledoras y en muchas ocasiones dan la sensación que han terminado. Y al final, no finalizan hasta que el sufrimiento se hace casi inaguantable...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: Y en el IPC de los EE.UU. tampoco se está reflejando lo que está sucediendo en el sector inmobiliario. Ese es un indicador que allí siempre viene con un retraso considerable.

Respecto a las Bolsas, cada cual tiene su forma de verlo. Particularmente, pienso que sí existe "drogadicción"... Hace escasos meses que escribía en una web de inversión y cada mínimo retroceso se veía como una "oportunidad", por lo tanto...

Y "Ostias" monumentales son aquellas que dejan su "huella"... y de éstas he visto unas cuantas a lo largo de mi vida. Son caídas continuadas que acaban con un 30%, 40%, 50% y más de retrocesos en los índices. Eso, de momento, no ha sucedido. De todas formas, hay que considerar que se parte de unos máximos en las Bolsas estadounidenses totalmente "ficticios" y que no reflejan la realidad actual en el mundo. Tampoco fue "normal' la remontada experimentada durante la Pandemia y ese es un hecho objetivo.

Y la Inflación está afectando todo, empezando por algo tan básico como la "cesta de la compra". Ahora mismo, yo solo tengo un activo en positivo: la Plata. El resto en pérdidas, a pesar de tener una cartera "conservadora".

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (15 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Y en el IPC de los EE.UU. tampoco se está reflejando lo que está sucediendo en el sector inmobiliario. Ese es un indicador que allí siempre viene con un considerable retraso.
> 
> Respecto a las Bolsas, cada cual tiene su forma de verlo. Particularmente, pienso que sí existe "drogadicción"... Hace escasos meses que escribía en una web de inversión y cada mínimo retroceso se veía como una "oportunidad", por lo tanto...
> 
> ...



Lo del sector inmobiliario y su cálculo en el IPC es de traca. De todos modos, hasta ahora les había ido de perlas para evitar una subida drástica de la inflación, pero justo cuando quieren enviar el mensaje de que la están moderando, ese cálculo perverso vendrá para aguarles la fiesta. Me ha parecido interesante compartir estas dos gráficas para quién no conozca el timo de la estampita del IPC:









Como decía Abba... Mamma Mia!

Por otro lado, en ese sentido coincido contigo en que no nos hemos dado la "ostia", y que las bolsas siguen ignorando los datos. A lo que me refería es que es un proceso lento y que cuesta mucho cambiar la mentalidad de la gente.

Para hacer el símil con el año 2008:





Estaríamos justo en el momento que hemos finalizado el rebote y volvemos a las caídas, durante 2022, los mensajes han sido optimistas justificándolo con el techo de la inflación, una FED menos agresiva, etc...
En 2008, fue cuando se produjo el rescate de Bear Stearns, en el que se justificaba que se habían iniciado los planes de estímulo y el rescate de Bear Stearns (Wall Street: ¿Vender qué en mayo y marcharse?, Por qué lo peor puede haber pasado).

Pero a lo que me refiero, es que la caída está siendo agresiva, primero como mostraba por la caída de la bolsa en términos reales (ajustando inflación), y segundo porque los inicios de los mercados bajistas no se producen como el colapso del COVID, sino que suelen producirse de forma más ordenada. Es decir, que la bolsa puede seguir en parte anestesiada, pero este comportamiento es el habitual.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: Ahora te he entendido mucho mejor y ahora estamos de acuerdo, aunque eso sea lo de menos. En este hilo se trata de debatir y, a ser posible, con una argumentación o bien de aportar información y después que cada cual decida qué pensar al respecto.

Sigo el tema inmobiliario en los EE.UU. y allí se les volvió a ir la "olla" con el sector.

Y respecto a las Bolsas, hace ya muchos años que no son "coherentes" y hacen caso omiso a los datos macro, geopolíticos, etc. No tienen ningún sentido esos niveles con las Crisis de todo tipo que estamos viviendo.

Es que ni el Oro está teniendo una reacción lógica y dejo de lado el tema de las tasas de interés porque más variedad que tengo yo en la Renta Fija y... fatal. Eso sí, perdiendo muchísimo menos que los índices de referencia, dado que hace unos meses hice un buen reajuste de la Cartera.

Ahora mismo, metiendo pasta poco a poco, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro "papel" (hoy tengo una orden colocada ahí).

Saludos.


----------



## jorlau (15 Sep 2022)

En la coyuntura actual de guerra "comercial" la supresión del precio del oro tiene más sentido



*Por qué los bancos centrales occidentales han manipulado el mercado del oro?*

Es porque el oro es una poderosa moneda internacional competitiva que, si se le permite funcionar en un mercado libre, determinará el valor de otras monedas, el nivel de las tasas de interés y el valor de los bonos del gobierno. En un mercado libre, el desempeño del oro suele ser opuesto al desempeño de las monedas y bonos gubernamentales. Un precio del oro en alza significa el debilitamiento de las monedas gubernamentales, al menos las monedas gubernamentales en países que no producen mucho oro.

Entonces, los bancos centrales luchan contra el oro para defender sus monedas y bonos contra la competencia.

El problema es que las tácticas de los bancos centrales occidentales en su guerra contra el oro afectan mucho más que al oro. Afectan a los mercados en general y eventualmente _destruyen_ los mercados en general y dañan las economías de todos los países productores de productos básicos. Esta destrucción de mercados ahora tiene un nombre, un nombre usado incluso por ex miembros de la Junta de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos. Ese nombre es "represión financiera".

Gran parte de la literatura académica y muchos registros gubernamentales confirman la relación del oro con las monedas, las tasas de interés y los bonos del gobierno a lo largo de la historia y su influencia en ellas.

Parte de esta literatura y algunos de estos registros se publican en la sección "Documentación" del sitio de Internet de GATA:

Documentation | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market



Este texto y otros muy interesantes relacionados con el oro se pueden encontrar en la siguiente página

gata.org


----------



## Hostigador (15 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Lo del sector inmobiliario y su cálculo en el IPC es de traca. De todos modos, hasta ahora les había ido de perlas para evitar una subida drástica de la inflación, pero justo cuando quieren enviar el mensaje de que la están moderando, ese cálculo perverso vendrá para aguarles la fiesta. Me ha parecido interesante compartir estas dos gráficas para quién no conozca el timo de la estampita del IPC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni del IPP me fio,pero es aun asi mucho mas fiable ke el IPC


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO tuvimos "elección"... Se promulgaron medidas más propias de regímenes totalitarios. Es más, se persiguió a aquellos que mostraron su oposición a las mismas. Incluso arengando al chivateo, el aplauso fácil y gilipolleces varias.
> 
> Que algunos, dentro de nuestras posibilidades, hiciéramos lo posible para "torear" esas medidas que chocaban frontalmente contra nuestra concepción de la Libertad, no quiere decir que todo lo que sucedió no nos haya dejado una profunda "huella". Es más, en lo personal, me ha provocado una vuelta a la rebeldía que tenía en mi juventud y mira que por aquel entonces era jodido de C......
> 
> Saludos.



Desde luego la pandemia fue un punto pivote en nuestras vidas. Al menos en las de aquellos que conservamos el espíritu crítico y no entramos en pánico. Todo aquello que habíamos estudiado desde un punto de vista teórico durante todas nuestras vidas, el nacimiento y desarrollo de los regímenes totalitarios, lo pudimos comprobar en primera persona y, además, de un día para otro. Lo sencillo que es manipular a las masas y hacerlas comportarse como tales.

Esto dará trabajo a sociólogos, psicólogos y filósofos durante cientos de años.


----------



## FranMen (16 Sep 2022)

Una idea del hilo de la energía: esperamos un mayor control cuando los países implanten el dinero digital pero desde que implantaron los contadores digitales nos pueden controlar a placer el flujo de energía en casa


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Desde luego la pandemia fue un punto pivote en nuestras vidas. Al menos en las de aquellos que conservamos el espíritu crítico y no entramos en pánico. Todo aquello que habíamos estudiado desde un punto de vista teórico durante todas nuestras vidas, el nacimiento y desarrollo de los regímenes totalitarios, lo pudimos comprobar en primera persona y, además, de un día para otro. Lo sencillo que es manipular a las masas y hacerlas comportarse como tales.
> 
> Esto dará trabajo a sociólogos, psicólogos y filósofos durante cientos de años.



Hola, Kovaliov: "La experiencia ha demostrado que incluso bajo las mejores formas de gobierno, los encargados del poder, con el tiempo y por operaciones lentas, lo han pervertido en tiranía" (Thomas Jefferson)

Y eso es lo que estamos viviendo en estos momentos: una Tiranía, "suave" si se quiere ver así, pero Tiranía al fin y al cabo. Hay medidas que se adoptaron durante la Pandemia y que persisten: un Sistema sanitario tercermundista, previa cita para cualquier gestión en la Administración, sea cual sea. Da lo mismo, todos se han apuntado a hacer más jodida la gestión del ciudadano. Y lo irónico del caso es que todo ese mal "engranaje" se sostiene gracias a los impuestos que pagamos. Si eso no es una tomadura de pelo, ya me dirás qué es... Sí, lo siguiente...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (16 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una idea del hilo de la energía: esperamos un mayor control cuando los países implanten el dinero digital pero desde que implantaron los contadores digitales nos pueden controlar a placer el flujo de energía en casa



Y pueden controlar tambien la calibracion ergo la medicion ergo lo ke t cobran
Aunke esa deliberada falta de calibracion ya la hicieron en España con los electromecanicos desde 1984
Mas info. en la web"estafaluz"


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, skifi: Gracias por los elogios y que hago extensibles a los demás compañeros, tanto a los que escriben aquí como a los que nos leen.
> 
> Respecto a lo que preguntas, no tengo inconveniente en responderte. Actualmente, lo hago a través de un banco extranjero: Revolut. Son muy competitivos. Puedes comprar MPs con una comisión del 1,5% y en la Divisa que desees. Lo realmente interesante es que se puede comprar desde un mínimo más que asequible. Luego el dinero está en el extranjero y ese es otro plus...
> 
> ...



Para eso está mejor bullion vault con una comisión del 0.5, oro asignado y auditado a diario y posibilidad de materializar en FÍSICO


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Sep 2022)

Buenos días

Antes de plasmar por escrito las siguientes líneas, debo decir en mi descargo que no he leído el hilo completo, por lo que quizá ya esté reflejado lo siguiente con anterioridad. Añadir que la calidad de las intervenciones leídas me retrotaen al comienzo de este foro. ¡Qué tiempos!

Al turrón. Las caídas de los imperios suelen producirse por la concatenación de sucesos, tanto internos como externos, que hacen que en un periodo de tiempo más o menos largo, se vean substituidos. Nada nuevo hasta aquí.

La caída de la URSS ( СССР - Сою́з Сове́тских Социалисти́ческих Респу́блик ) se gestó muy rápidamente. ¿Qué significa rápidamente para la caída de un imperio? (yo entiendo a la URSS como un imperio-contraparte a los USA). 6 años, el tiempo que el paleto traidor de Gorbachov dirigió el Politburó (ostentó diversos cargos a lo largo de esos 6 años, secretario general, presidente del presidium, ...). Si bien es cierto que la economía planificada tiene sus lagunas/problemas, todo parecía funcionar como siempre hasta la llegada de Gorby. Las crisis de 1973 y 1987 (no abundo en otras) afectaron, por supuesto, al país (Rusia) y resto de repúblicas hermanas (terminología soviética) y países de la órbita roja anexionados. No voy a entrar en detalles sobre las formas en que se constituyó el bloque socialista (nunca fueron comunistas).

A partir de 1985 y, especialmente, desde 1988, todo empezó a dejar de funcionar. Los suministros procedentes de koljoses/sovjoses empezaron a fallar más de lo normal, la industria manufacturera (nunca boyante) dejó de producir ciertos artículos de primera necesidad...Los ingresos por hidrocarburos seguían siendo elevados, aunque todo el conglomerado soviético empezaba a demandar más de todo. Empezó a expandirse la гласность (glasnost - apertura/transparencia) y, por ende, la perestroika (перестройка) por el país (hablo de Rusia en particular, que es lo que conozco) y diversas instituciones del estado, entre ellas el Banco de Rusia, intentaron converger hacia un modelo más "democrático"...En 1989 cae el muro de Berlín; hasta 1991 se producen diversas revueltas en repúblicas y países del COMECON ( Сове́т Экономи́ческой Взаимопо́мощи) hasta la disolución oficial de la URSS el 26 de diciembre de 1991.

En su momento leí sesudos textos político-económicos sobre los motivos y causas del fin de la URSS...pero yo andaba por allí y el sentir de la gente era que se les había abandonado a su suerte; ¡qué desastre!. Han pasado 30 años y sólo ahora parece que cierta normalidad está establecida, con su correspondiente idiosincracia; Rusia es occidente y también oriente.

La caída de la URSS fue debida en parte a problemas internos pero, mayormente, a presiones y zancadillas externas. Desde 1991 hasta 1998 aquello fue un desastre y tras la crisis de 1998 se empezó a embridar la situación hasta el día de hoy. El traidor paleto ha muerto recientemente y los rusos (en general) no han prestado excesiva atención...y el que lo ha hecho ha sido para insultarle...sin embargo, occidente le ha alabado abiertamente. Pensad en ello.

Podría extenderme bastante más...pero no quiero aburriros. Удачи!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2022)

Hola, olestalkyn: Indudablemente, la figura de Gorbachov es polémica. No es menos cierto, que fue elegido Presidente de la URSS por el Congreso de los Diputados del Pueblo y que era lo habitual, pero por ejemplo Boris Yeltsin -otro desastre- fue elegido por el pueblo y eso le daba más legitimidad.

Tras el colapso de la URSS, Gorbachov estaba muy enojado con las potencias occidentales. Consideraba que se habían aprovechado de la debilidad de Rusia para IMPONER la expansión de la OTAN y que es una opinión compartida por Putin, como bien sabemos.

A mí, lo que más me intriga es porqué Gorbachov no exigió una copia por escrito de las "garantías" que le ofreció el Secretario de Estado de los EE.UU., James Baker. Era algo de "básica" y más sabiendo que estaba tratando con una potencia ENEMIGA desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En fin, algo incomprensible no solo por parte de Gorbachov, sino también de sus "asesores"... Lo que demuestra también la caótica situación por la que atravesaba Rusia por aquel entonces.

Y el hilo sigue funcionando bastante bien, fuera de escasas intervenciones que han sido pasadas por alto y es lo mejor. Más adelante, pues el "ignore". Sin embargo, es un hilo tranquilo y hay que procurar que se mantenga así.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: "La experiencia ha demostrado que incluso bajo las mejores formas de gobierno, los encargados del poder, con el tiempo y por operaciones lentas, lo han pervertido en tiranía" (Thomas Jefferson)
> 
> Y eso es lo que estamos viviendo en estos momentos: una Tiranía, "suave" si se quiere ver así, pero Tiranía al fin y al cabo. Hay medidas que se adoptaron durante la Pandemia y que persisten: un Sistema sanitario tercermundista, previa cita para cualquier gestión en la Administración, sea cual sea. Da lo mismo, todos se han apuntado a hacer más jodida la gestión del ciudadano. Y lo irónico del caso es que todo ese mal "engranaje" se sostiene gracias a los impuestos que pagamos. Si eso no es una tomadura de pelo, ya me dirás qué es... Sí, lo siguiente...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo pedí el uno de septiembre cita en la administración catalana y me la han dado para el 5 de octubre. Más de un mes. Y ahora ni siquiera hay pandemia. Para un trámite que hace diez años podría haber hecho al día siguiente pasándome por la oficina. Y ojo, que esto después de haber intentado infructuosamente realizarlo vía digital previamente. 
Así que a mi que no me vengan con los avances de la administración digital. Una mierda. Todo tarda muchísimo más que antes de la digitalizacion. Y lo peor, que estamos mucho más desprotegidos como ciudadanos. 
Así que tengo unas ganas de tener una moneda digital que ni pa que. 
Todo serán más y más burocracia, errores, tardanzas, controles, etc. Kafkiano es la palabra.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Yo pedí el uno de septiembre cita en la administración catalana y me la han dado para el 5 de octubre. Más de un mes. Y ahora ni siquiera hay pandemia. Para un trámite que hace diez años podría haber hecho al día siguiente pasándome por la oficina. Y ojo, que esto después de haber intentado infructuosamente realizarlo vía digital previamente.
> Así que a mi que no me vengan con los avances de la administración digital. Una mierda. Todo tarda muchísimo más que antes de la digitalizacion. Y lo peor, que estamos mucho más desprotegidos como ciudadanos.
> Así que tengo unas ganas de tener una moneda digital que ni pa que.
> Todo serán más y más burocracia, errores, tardanzas, controles, etc. Kafkiano es la palabra.



Pues, uno está esperando una cirugía desde hace 20 meses... Y no me han servido de nada las reclamaciones. Después tienen el morro de decir que las listas de espera son de "x" tiempo cuando es MENTIRA.

Por cierto, vivimos en la misma Comunidad y que es un auténtico desastre en todo lo referente a la Administración. Eso sí, aquí los sueldos de los impresentables que "dirigen" son de los más altos del país. Llamarles SINVERGÜENZAS es un PIROPO y uno ya está hasta los mismísimos de tanta dejación de funciones.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, uno está esperando una cirugía desde hace 20 meses... Y no me han servido de nada las reclamaciones. Después tienen el morro de decir que las listas de espera son de "x" tiempo cuando es MENTIRA.
> 
> Por cierto, vivimos en la misma Comunidad y que es un auténtico desastre en todo lo referente a la Administración. Eso sí, aquí los sueldos de los impresentables que "dirigen" son de los más altos del país. Llamarles SINVERGÜENZAS es un PIROPO y uno ya está hasta los mismísimos de tanta dejación de funciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas tardes,

Lo primero siento mucho lo de tu lista de espera.... Y siento aún más decirte que esto lamentablemente es una TENDENCIA que con los años irá a más... tengo familiares sanitarios y el sentir es ese: los políticos han decidido DESMONTAR PASO A PASO la Sanidad Pública y privatizarla.... y como queda feo hacerlo de golpe o siquiera mencionarlo, lo están haciendo poco a poco de tapadillo precarizando cada vez más en todo: hospitales, camas, personal, medios, etc. con lo cual las listas de espera se van alargando ad infinintum para que la gente desesperada se vaya moviendo al seguro pacoadeslas de turno y quitar gastos, porque han llegado a la conclusión de que la Sanidad Pública tal y como la conocemos es insostenible por el aumento tanto de los costes de los tratamientos médicos como por el envejecimiento acelerado de la población del baby boom y la escasez de la natalidad (cosa bastante discutible habida cuenta de los beneficios récord de grandes empresas que se podrían dedicar a impuestos).... exactamente igual que lo que han hecho con la Educación Pública en la que han hecho la misma estrategia: precarizar y "moronegrizar" el alumnado de las Escuelas Públicas cerrando los antiguos reformatorios y privando de medios a los profesores para bregar con alumnos sin "culturizar/integrar" para empujar a los padres a que se rasquen el bolsillo en la concertada/privada para que sus nenes no se arrejunten con semejante "chusma".... y en los barrios nuevos demoran la apertura de nuevos centros públicos años y años mientras conceden licencias para concertados/privados como palomitas y al final por no tener que hacer chopocientos km los padres acaban claudicando también....

Y mientras tanto la masa aborregada echando la culpa a los profesores/enfermeras/médicos/funcivagos (véase los chopocientos hilos al respecto en este mismo foro rajando contra ellos) en general mientras los verdaderos perpetradores de esas tropelías (los POLÍTICOS de cualquier signo) se van de rositas sin rendir cuentas a nadie y siendo reelegidos una y otra vez.... Es lo que hay me temo y ya le digo que la diáspora de personal sanitario al extranjero está siendo grande por las condiciones cada vez más precarias que sufren pese a que se "venda" que tienen sueldazos de funcivagos y tal.... ah, y el que piense que cuando desaparezca la Sanidad Publica su seguro pacoadeslas va a seguir costando 50 pavos, le cubrirá todito todo y no va a sufrir lista de espera... que se vaya cayendo del guindo, poniendo las barbas a remojar y comprobando lo que pasó cuando se privatizó la banca.... y los combustibles.... y las telecos.... y las eléctricas.... y... sigo? Resumiendo: cada vez se pagarán MAS IMPUESTOS por MENOS SERVICIOS a cambio... bienvenidos a la famosa Agenda 2030....

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Gracias y al final todo acaba llegando... De todas formas, en mi caso, voy a poner una denuncia en breve.

Mira, en la Sanidad existe un amplio colectivo y donde sucede lo mismo que en otros sectores. Es decir, hay gente muy profesional y otra que debería estar en la calle. Hoy en día hay multitud de errores en la atención sanitaria y son debidos a negligencias cada vez más acusadas. Te podría dar muchos ejemplos de lo que te comento porque yo soy uno de los afectados, pero también tengo un hijo que durante dos años le han mareado diciendo que no le veían nada. Fue irse al Clinic de Barcelona y en menos de dos meses lo operaron y ahora está a la espera de otra operación y que le han dicho que se hará con carácter preferente. Como entenderás fácilmente, aquí no han tenido nada que ver los políticos y sí unos nefastos "profesionales". Te podría comentar más casos que conozco, pero no hace falta...

Eso no quita para que tengas razón en casi todo lo que apuntas y es que vamos a un DECRECIMIENTO en TODO. Y ya tendremos tiempo para profundizar más en esto. Ahora mismo, estoy en ruta de vuelta a casa, tras pasar unos días en un país vecino y allí las cosas están igual de mal que aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Gracias y al final todo acaba llegando... De todas formas, en mi caso, voy a poner una denuncia en breve.
> 
> Mira, en la Sanidad existe un amplio colectivo y donde sucede lo mismo que en otros sectores. Es decir, hay gente muy profesional y otra que debería estar en la calle. Hoy en día hay multitud de errores en la atención sanitaria y son debidos a negligencias cada vez más acusadas. Te podría dar muchos ejemplos de lo que te comento porque yo soy uno de los afectados, pero también tengo un hijo que durante dos años le han mareado diciendo que no le veían nada. Fue irse al Clinic de Barcelona y en menos de dos meses lo operaron y ahora está a la espera de otra operación y que le han dicho que se hará con carácter preferente. Como entenderás fácilmente, aquí no han tenido nada que ver los políticos y sí unos nefastos "profesionales". Te podría comentar más casos que conozco, pero no hace falta...
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes,

Le doy la razón en que existen profesionales NEFASTOS que deberían estar en la calle, no lo dudo en absoluto y el CORPORATIVISMO con en el que se cubren unos a otros las neglicencias es el pan nuestro de cada día... mi familia también ha sufrido graves neglicencias médicas, pero también le digo otro dato que poca gente tiene en cuenta y me han refrendado mis familiares sanitarios: existen órdenes muy claras desde los altos cargos hospitalarios públicos (puestos a dedo por políticos) de AHORRAR EN PRUEBAS DIAGNÓSTICAS, ya que éstas son cada vez más caras (y hasta evitar que el médico de familia te mande al especialista....). Y claro sin pruebas en condiciones es difícil diagnosticar.... en cambio la Sanidad privada está encantada de hacer cuantas más pruebas mejor, porque las COBRA al seguro de turno bien cobradas (por ahora, ojo, terminarán cortando por lo sano con peritos dedicados a estudiar si una prueba es necesaria o no y si no al tiempo exactamente igual que pasa con el automóvil entre otros sectores....) y así junto con las menores listas de espera es mucho más fácil que el médico diagnostique por muy petardo que sea....

Caso clásico: paciente va a Urgencias públicas con dolor muy fuerte en la barriga, le dicen sin hacerle ninguna prueba ni casi mirarle que será gastritis o gases, una pastillita y de vuelta a casa.... cuando a lo mejor en la privada lo primero es palpación, prueba y seguramente darse cuenta enseguida que tiene una apendicitis de caballo y tiene que operarse inmediatamente.... pues eso pasa continuamente a nuestro pesar, los médicos están hartos de hacer huelgas y denunciarlo (les llegan a PROHIBIR hacer pruebas o tienen que justificarlas muy bien o les "multan") y al final cargan con el mochuelo en lugar de los jefes que lo ordenan.... Es lo que hay me vuelvo a temer...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Evidentemente, cada uno escribe en función de lo que conoce o de cómo le va. A nivel particular y familiar NO puedo decir nada bueno en relación a la Sanidad pública. Es más, últimamente he realizado consultas privadas, porque de esa manera no tengo que esperar meses y meses para que te vea un especialista. Y eso jode un huevo y parte del otro cuando uno paga los impuestos que paga.

Y eso que te comento hoy, no tiene nada que ver con lo que pensaba de la Sanidad pública en el pasado y que consideraba de lo mejorcito del mundo. Tristemente, ha pasado un auténtico "tsunami" por ahí y así estamos... Una VERGÜENZA lo que está sucediendo.

En este país, TODO funciona cada vez peor y lo público se lleva la palma... Con los costos que conlleva.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Evidentemente, cada uno escribe en función de lo que conoce o de cómo le va. A nivel particular y familiar NO puedo decir nada bueno en relación a la Sanidad pública. Es más, últimamente he realizado consultas privadas, porque de esa manera no tengo que esperar meses y meses para que te vea un especialista. Y eso jode un huevo y parte del otro cuando uno paga los impuestos que paga.
> 
> Y eso que te comento hoy, no tiene nada que ver con lo que pensaba de la Sanidad pública en el pasado y que consideraba de lo mejorcito del mundo. Tristemente, ha pasado un auténtico "tsunami" por ahí y así estamos... Una VERGÜENZA lo que está sucediendo.
> 
> ...



Si te estoy dando la razón en que esta hecha una mierda en general .... En lo que estoy incidiendo es en las CAUSAS y cómo están teniendo sus CAUSANTES un enorme éxito en desviar la atención y echarle la culpa a los de abajo... No vayamos a que la población despierte y le de por apoyarlos en lugar de seguir obedientemente migrando a la sanidad privada mientras raja de enfermeras tiktokeras y funcivagos.... E insisto, este mismo foro es una buena prueba de ello... 

Sólo conozco un caso en que se consiguió revertir en parte esa depauperacion y fue en Granada hace unos años, donde la sucesión de huelgas y Mareas blancas por la pretensión de la Junta de Andalucía de cerrar hospitales con la excusa de abrir otro (clásico caso de creo 50 camas pero cierro 100...) consiguió paralizar y echar atrás dicho plan (momentáneamente...) 

Porque esa es la única manera de hacer fuerza: unirse sanitarios y población contra los políticos... Aunque según me cuentan la Junta ahora gobernada por otro partido ha cambiado de estrategia y están cerrando de tapadillo consultorios, alas, plantas de hospitales y derivando a hospitales privados de "compañeros de pupitre" para seguir deteriorando todo de forma más "discreta" visto que cerrar de golpe hospitales públicos enteros hace que la gente se mosquee.... 

Aquí en los mandriles por ejemplo se está desmontando la atención primaria y cerrado los urgencias de los barrios con la excusa de la plandemia sin visos por ahora de reapertura saturando como consecuencia aún más las Urgencias de los hospitales grandes después de despilfarrar de propina una millonada en una nave muy grande que llaman hospital para plandemias llamado Isabel Zendal y a nadie le importa....


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2022)

T


cacho_perro dijo:


> Si te estoy dando la razón en que esta hecha una mierda en general .... En lo que estoy incidiendo es en las CAUSAS y cómo están teniendo sus CAUSANTES un enorme éxito en desviar la atención y echarle la culpa a los de abajo... No vayamos a que la población despierte y le de por apoyarlos en lugar de seguir obedientemente migrando a la sanidad privada mientras raja de enfermeras tiktokeras y funcivagos.... E insisto, este mismo foro es una buena prueba de ello...
> 
> Sólo conozco un caso en que se consiguió revertir en parte esa depauperacion y fue en Granada hace unos años, donde la sucesión de huelgas y Mareas blancas por la pretensión de la Junta de Andalucía de cerrar hospitales con la excusa de abrir otro (clásico caso de creo 50 camas pero cierro 100...) consiguió paralizar y echar atrás dicho plan (momentáneamente...)
> 
> ...



Soy muy consciente de lo que comentas. Yo también tengo amigos y conocidos que trabajan en la Sanidad pública. Y, por supuesto, no voy a negar el peso de los políticos en el deterioro de la asistencia sanitaria, pero me reitero en que ahí hay personas que estarían mejor en la calle que "trabajando" en ese sector.

Otra experiencia mía: me hacen una analítica de sangre... Pasa un mes y, dado que no me han notificado nada (en teoría, la enfermera tenía que llamarme por teléfono para darme el resultado y la próxima visita), llamo al CAP para que me digan algo. La IMBÉCIL que me atendió, me dijo que si no me había llamado es porque estaba bien...
Evidentemente, no tardé en "arreglar" el tema, pero es que antes de la Pandemia, eso no pasaba. En una semana, la enfermera te visitaba y te daba el resultado o las medidas preventivas que considerase

Ahora casi todo es vía telefónica... Si tengo un hombro con un tendón totalmente roto, a qué viene una visita telefónica... Para preguntarme cómo me encuentro hay que tener una gran dosis de cinismo. Si lo sabe de sobras...

Vas a un CAP y está vacío... Sólo encuentras muy pocas personas esperando visita médica o de enfermería. Ves el listado de la cabecera y te das cuenta de que casi todo va a ser atención telefónica...

En fin, cacho_perro, estoy convencido de que ese deterioro viene propiciado por decisiones políticas, pero también está pesando el factor humano o así lo veo yo...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Sep 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Aquí en los mandriles por ejemplo se está desmontando la atención primaria y cerrado los urgencias de los barrios con la excusa de la plandemia sin visos por ahora de reapertura saturando como consecuencia aún más las Urgencias de los hospitales grandes después de despilfarrar de propina una millonada en una nave muy grande que llaman hospital para plandemias llamado Isabel Zendal y a nadie le importa....



TOTALMENTE.
Antes habia urgencias en tu barrio, en el centro de salud, ahora si te encuentras mal te piden que vayas al hospital (mucho mas lejos y dificil de alcanzar) y encima que esperes una 2-5 horas, segun el dia. resultato? no voy mas al hospital. pero no me encuentro mejor, solo me aguanto mejor.


----------



## sebboh (20 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Soy muy consciente de lo que comentas. Yo también tengo amigos y conocidos que trabajan en la Sanidad pública. Y, por supuesto, no voy a negar el peso de los políticos en el deterioro de la asistencia sanitaria, pero me reitero en que ahí hay personas que estarían mejor en la calle que "trabajando" en ese sector.



Por ejemplo los que atienden en el recibidor, en el ambulatorio de mi pueblo te puedes cansar a llamar, no cogen nunca (salvo 1) y hay 4 atendiendo de cara al público (Cualquier cosa que les pidas... es como si les tiras una losa). Llamas desde fuera del ambulatorio y ves que están de cháchara entre ellos, sólo cuando está una que le queda nada para jubilarse te cogen las llamadas (y esa misma ya te dice que los otros se la rascan a dos manos y mejor no decirles nada que sino te hacen bromitas de infantil, que si chinchetas en sillas, esponja mojada encima de la puerta [con 2 coj...]). También comenta como se la rasca más personal como el de mantenimiento, que después van a llorar cuando los muevan a otros lados (cualquier cosa que les piden al final la acaba reparando alguien externo). Si antes entraba 1 trepa de 10 a vivir del cuento ahora se ha multiplicado y eso es lo grave ya que después se tapan entre ellos.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Sep 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Por ejemplo los que atienden en el recibidor, en el ambulatorio de mi pueblo te puedes cansar a llamar, no cogen nunca (salvo 1) y hay 4 atendiendo de cara al público (Cualquier cosa que les pidas... es como si les tiras una losa). Llamas desde fuera del ambulatorio y ves que están de cháchara entre ellos, sólo cuando está una que le queda nada para jubilarse te cogen las llamadas (y esa misma ya te dicen que los otros se la rascan a dos manos y mejor no decirles nada que sino te hacen bromitas de infantil, que si chinchetas en sillas, esponja mojada encima de la puerta [con 2 coj...]). También comenta como se la rasca más personal como el de mantenimiento, que después van a llorar cuando los muevan a otros lados (cualquier cosa que les piden al final la acaba reparando alguien externo). Si antes entraba 1 trepa de 10 a vivir del cuento ahora se ha multiplicado y eso es lo grave ya que después se tapan entre ellos.



ahora mismo estoy llamando al centro y no contesta nadie, y eso que hay allí gente en teoría trabajando..

de hecho en Italia tras una simple llamada al numero de mi medico (cosa que aquí debe ser secreto de estado), hubiera venido él mismo a mi casa, pero aun no entiendo cómo funciona la sanidad aquí, eso es posible? se puede pedir una visita domiciliaria urgente?


----------



## FranMen (20 Sep 2022)

El gran problema son los mandos, si alguien no trabaja se le sanciona o se le echa pero aquí se permite todo.
Siempre comento el tema de los controladores y su huelga, se les acusaba de que ganaban mucho, ¿se hizo algo con los que decidieron que ganaran esos sueldos?, sólo se fue contra los controladores como si ellos mismos se hubieran puesto el sueldo.
Si a mí me permiten, es más fomentan que no trabaje y si lo hago mis compañeros me señalan, ¿qué haríais cualquiera de vosotros?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vamos a repasar en qué están quedando algunas de las principales Enmiendas de la Constitución de los Estados Unidos...

- A pesar de las claras protecciones que se encuentran en la Primera Enmienda, las libertades descritas en ella están bajo constante ataque. Cada vez más, los estadounidenses están siendo perseguidos por ejercer sus derechos de la Primera Enmienda y denunciar la corrupción gubernamental.

Se está arrestando y acusando a activistas por atreverse a filmar a policías involucrados en prácticas de acoso o abuso. Los periodistas están siendo procesados por informar sobre denunciantes.

Los Estados están aprobando leyes para silenciar los informes sobre prácticas corporativas crueles y abusivas.

Y bajo la apariencia de "discurso de Gobierno", los tribunales han razonado que el Gobierno puede discriminar libremente contra cualquier actividad de la Primera Enmienda que tenga lugar dentro de un llamado foro gubernamental.

Sin embargo, se supone que la Primera Enmienda protege la libertad de decir lo que se piensa, reunirse y protestar de manera no violenta sin ser refrendado por el Gobierno. También protege la libertad de los medios de comunicación, así como el derecho de culto y oración sin interferencias. En otras palabras, los estadounidenses no deberían ser silenciados por el Gobierno. Para los fundadores de la Constitución, todos los Estados Unidos eran una zona de libre expresión.

- La Segunda Enmienda tenía por objeto garantizar "el derecho del pueblo a poseer y portar armas". Esencialmente, está Enmienda tenía la intención de dar a la ciudadanía los medios para resistir al Gobierno tiránico. Sin embargo, aunque la Corte Suprema de los Estados Unidos ha reconocido la posesión de armas como un derecho ciudadano individual, los estadounidenses siguen estando impotentes para defenderse de las leyes de armas de fuego de "bandera roja", la policía militarizada, las redadas de los SWAT y las agencias gubernamentales armadas hasta los dientes con armas más adecuadas para el campo de batalla...

- La Tercera Enmienda refuerza el principio de que los funcionarios civiles electos son superiores a los militares al prohibir que los militares entren en casa de cualquier ciudadano sin "el consentimiento del propietario". Con la policía entrenándose cada vez más como militares, actuando como militares y haciéndose pasar por fuerzas militares, con equipos SWAT fuertemente armados, vehículos de asalto, etc. está claro que ahora hay en los Estados Unidos lo que más temían los fundadores: un Ejército permanente en suelo estadounidense...

- La Cuarta Enmienda prohíbe que los agentes del Gobierno lo vigilen, lo toquen o invadan su propiedad privada a menos que tengan evidencia de que se está tramando algo criminal. En otras palabras, la Cuarta Enmienda garantizanla privacidad y la integridad corporal...

Desafortunadamente, la Cuarta Enmienda ha sufrido el mayor daño en los últimos años y ha sido casi destripada por una expansión injustificada de los poderes policiales gubernamentales que incluyen registros al desnudo e incluso registros anales y vaginales de ciudadanos, vigilancia (corporativa y de otro tipo) e intrusiones justificadas, en nombre de la lucha contra el terrorismo, así como la subcontratación de actividades ilegales a contratistas privados.

- La Quinta y la Sexta Enmienda funcionan en conjunto. Estas Enmiendas supuestamente aseguran que eres inocente hasta que se demuestra tu culpabilidad, y las autoridades gubernamentales no pueden probarte de tu vida, tu libertad o tu propiedad sin el derecho a un abogado y un juicio justo ante un juez civil.

Sin embargo, en la nueva sociedad sospechosa en la que se vive en los Estados Unidos (y no solo allí...), donde la vigilancia es la norma, estos principios fundamentales han cambiado. Ciertamente, si el Gobierno puede congelar, incautar o reclamar arbitrariamente su propiedad (dinero, tierra o posesiones) bajo esquemas de decomiso de activos del Gobierno, usted no tiene derechos...

Y podría seguir con la vulneración de otras Enmiendas, pero con esto es suficiente para demostrar que vivimos unos tiempos en que se están pasando por los huevos los derechos fundamentales de las personas. Y no solo en los Estados Unidos... que por estas latitudes están pasando cosas semejantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (20 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y podría seguir con la vulneración de otras Enmiendas, pero con esto es suficiente para demostrar que vivimos unos tiempos en que se están pasando por los huevos los derechos fundamentales de las personas. Y no solo en los Estados Unidos... que por estas latitudes están pasando cosas semejantes.



Semejantes, y para algunos más graves de lo que parece. Aunque siempre hay alguna mano que hace girar la atención. 

Hasta hace poco pensaba que determinadas líneas no podían ser superadas. Tras los declarados inconstitucionales estados de alarma o las coacciones permitidas en lo referido a las vacunas o pruebas test, atentando contra la libertad de las personas ¿Qué menos podemos esperar?. Esperar más es complicado, aunque nunca dejará de sorprenderme la iniciativa de algunos. 




Debo vivir en una realidad paralela...


----------



## Invekt (21 Sep 2022)

Siempre me ha parecido curiosa esta infografía publicada en 2014 - 2015.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Hay que ser muy mala persona para hacer esas declaraciones y quedarse tan pancho... Menudo ejemplar.

Y después de todo lo que vivimos, ya estamos conviviendo con una "Nueva Subnormalidad", así que ya podemos esperar cualquier cosa en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Sep 2022)

Siempre me sorprenderá el "Perro" Sánchez... para mi es uno de los más perfectos ejemplos de POLÍTICO en todo lo PEYORATIVO que tiene esa palabra: pura fachada (sonrisa "profiden" derritecharos o carita de perrillo apaleado para darles pena según toque), dice unas tonterías garrafales (aún recuerdo cuando su propio partido le corregía o "matizaba" sus cagadas cuando era candidato...), se contradice a sí mismo o cambia de blanco a negro según le convenga sin que nadie le tosa, y a pesar de sufrir los peores resultados electorales del PSOE en su Historia y hasta ser echado por su partido para conseguir investir al Naniano (otro que tal baila.... "fin del a cita") no sólo volvió para ser secretario general nuevamente sino que ha conseguido ser Presidente pactando con quien hiciera falta (indepes, podemitas, la señora de la limpieza que pasaba por allí...) y hasta superar situaciones tan duras como las que estamos viviendo de plandemia y crisis energética y seguir gobernando pese a que su mayoría parlamentaria es mínima.... tiene su mérito desde luego, eso es ser un SUPERVIVIENTE POLÍTICO NATO y no lo consigue cualquier mindundi 

p.d.: lo malo es que los PePerros piensan que pueden repetir la jugada y ahí tenemos los casos del Fra-Casado y el Frijolito narcoyates, a cual peor....


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de recibir una información que ya ha sido publicada y que parece ser una filtración interna del think thank RAND Corporation, conocida entre otras cosas por haber estado detrás de la estrategia estadounidense para las políticas exteriores y de defensa durante la Guerra Fría, y en ella se da cuenta de cómo la Crisis energética en Europa ha sido planeada por los Estados Unidos...

El documento, que data de Enero, reconoce que la política exterior agresiva que estaba llevando a cabo Ucrania antes del conflicto empujaría a Rusia a tener que emprender acciones militares contra el país. Su propósito real, sostiene, era presionar a Europa para que adoptara su amplia gama de sanciones contra Rusia, sanciones que ya habían sido preparadas.

La Economía de la UE, afirma, "colapsará inevitablemente" como resultado de esto, y sus autores se regocijan en el hecho de que, entre otras cosas, los recursos de hasta $ 9 mil millones fluirán de regreso a los Estados Unidos, y bien educados los jóvenes de Europa se verán obligados a emigrar.

El objetivo clave descrito en el documento es dividir Europa, especialmente Alemania y Rusia, y destruir la Economía europea colocando IDIOTAS útiles en posiciones políticas para evitar que los suministros de Energía rusos lleguen a Europa.

Ahora no dispongo de tiempo para reproducir parte de ese documento, pero en otro momento volveré al mismo.

Y, por otro lado, he visto parte del mensaje a la nación rusa difundido hoy por el Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y donde ha decretado la movilización en el país.

De hecho, es una movilización "parcial", ya que afecta a los reservistas, quienes hayan servido en las Fuerzas Armadas y tengan competencia y experiencia relevantes.

No cabe duda de que esto supone una escalada importante en la Guerra de Ucrania. De todas formas, para haber llegado hasta aquí, Rusia reconoce de alguna manera que su "Operación especial" ha sido un completo fracaso. Le hubiera ido mucho mejor haciendo una declaración de guerra desde el primer día... Y, probablemente, el conflicto se hubiera acabado en pocos días...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Está claro que detrás de Sánchez hay unos determinados poderes -que no son patrios...- y que le han impulsado hasta donde se encuentra. Es uno de los mejores "ejemplares" auspiciados por el NOM.

Lo que pasó en el PP es también un claro ejemplo de intervencionismo externo y ahí ha surgido otro de los "ases" del NOM: "Frijolito"...

Este "pollo" acabará haciendo "bueno" a Sánchez y es que me recuerda mucho a Rajoy y que hizo "bueno" a Zapatero...

Nunca España ha tenido buenos gobernantes, pero la última "hornada" ha sido y es horrorosa...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2022)

EL pueblo debe entender que no vendrá ningún salvador desde lo alto, ni habrá un líder indiscutible que muestre el camino, mucho menos vendrá de terceros países ningún tipo de mesías.

*Homo homini lupus*

Mi abuela siempre me decía de niño que había dos tipos de personas, las buenas y las malas... hasta aquí todo normal, ya que cualquier niño a lo largo de la historia ha recibido ese mensaje, sin embargo mi abuela me decía que esas dos tipos de personas son la misma, y solo depende la bondad o la maldad de las circunstancias en cada momento.

Ciertamente todos podemos ser muy buenos o muy malos dependiendo del instante, y del mismo modo, un gobernante obrará igual, y le acompañarán sus secuaces.

Un buen estadista tratará de ser popular, al tiempo que doblega a las masas mediante el sometimiento de la ley, por y para su teórico beneficio o protección.

Recordemos aquí aquella conocida historia nunca demostrada de Stalin y la gallina:

_En una de sus reuniones, Stalin solicitó que le trajeran una gallina.. La agarró fuerte con una mano y con la otra empezó a desplumarla._
_La gallina desesperada por el dolor, intentó fugarse, pero no pudo.
Así logró quitarle todas las plumas.. y les dijo a sus ayudantes: “Ahora observen lo que va a suceder»
Puso a la gallina en el piso y se alejó de ella un poco y agarró en su mano un puñado de trigo mientras sus colaboradores observaban asombrados cómo la gallina, asustada, adolorida y sangrando, corría detrás de Stalin mientras este le iba tirando puños de trigo y daba vueltas en la sala.
La gallina lo perseguía por todos lados.
Entonces, Stalin mira a sus ayudantes, quienes están totalmente sorprendidos y les dice:_
_«Así de fácil se gobierna a los estúpidos. ¿Vieron cómo me persiguió la gallina a pesar del dolor que le causé? así son la mayoría de los pueblos, persiguen a sus gobernantes y políticos a pesar del dolor que les causan por el simple hecho de recibir un regalo barato, una promesa estúpida o algo de comida para uno o dos días” _

Independientemente de que la historia sea o no real, vemos muchos pueblos que delegan en gentes sus decisiones más importantes como la propia libertad, o la salud personal y de sus hijos.

¿son malos los gobernantes, o simplemente es más sencillo prohibir que gobernar?

Yo considero claro que es más sencillo prohibir que gobernar, sacar más leyes que regulen y regulen hasta estrangular la propia supervivencia del ciudadano, sumiéndolo en una constante alerta que deriva en una depresión por la carencia de lo más básico, el sentirse un ser humano.

Siempre a lo largo de la historia han existido épocas más florecientes que otras, ahora mismo queda patente que nos toca una etapa negra que comenzó a fraguarse en los primeros años de este nuevo milenio y que durará hasta dónde lo permitamos.

una época dónde el poder se concentra cada vez más en entes cuya prepotencia deja patente que el ciudadano individual carece de interés como objetivo político o social, y se trata de crear guetos, clanes, grupos, sociedades que diluyan el grito de coherencia de todos y cada uno de nosotros para sustituirlo por un alarido difuso donde se te obliga a pertenecer a un ente social superior si pretendes obtener oídos del sistema, lo que a parte de diluir nuestra esencia, termina dividiéndonos y peleándonos entre nosotros mismos.

Es evidente que las guerras no las puede ganar un solo hombre, pero somos cada vez más los que moriríamos por regresar a un período, que sin ser tampoco el edén, nos permitía sentirnos como seres vivos con derechos y obligaciones, con ganas y fuerza, con objetivos y posibilidades.

Hoy, ni siquiera sabemos si los disparos vendrán del propio sistema, de un invasor foráneo, o desde la casa del vecino.

Recordadlo siempre... nadie va a solucionar lo que nosotros tendremos que solucionar, y si otro lo hiciera, nos saldría mucho más caro que hacerlo nosotros mismos.


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Está claro que detrás de Sánchez hay unos determinados poderes -que no son patrios...- y que le han impulsado hasta donde se encuentra. Es uno de los mejores "ejemplares" auspiciados por el NOM.
> 
> Lo que pasó en el PP es también un claro ejemplo de intervencionismo externo y ahí ha surgido otro de los "ases" del NOM: "Frijolito"...
> 
> ...



Eso está claro. Y ya dijo el Naniano en su día que en el momento que Ex-paña empezó a depender de que el BCE (ergo Bruselas) le comprara toda su deuda para pagar GASTOS CORRIENTES en mitad de la crisis había perdido "su independencia económica" (exactamente igual que hoy o peor, pero fue de las pocas cosas realistas que dijo....) así que no tiene ningún sentido lo de tirios-troyanos o fachas-progres.... porque si por algún motivo peregrino el gobierno de turno sea del partido que sea se "sale del guión" marcado los "mercados"/Bruselas/BCE paralizarán toda compra de deuda española y nos iremos a la quiebra automática sí o sí....

Por eso me río en la cara por el foro de los ganacéntimos habituales que claman contra el peligro de "loh rojoh" y ensalzan que Bocs salvará Ex-paña y tal.... muy risible todo a poco que tengas algo de perspectiva....


----------



## Maifrond (21 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Está claro que detrás de Sánchez hay unos determinados poderes -que no son patrios...- y que le han impulsado hasta donde se encuentra. Es uno de los mejores "ejemplares" auspiciados por el NOM.
> 
> Lo que pasó en el PP es también un claro ejemplo de intervencionismo externo y ahí ha surgido otro de los "ases" del NOM: "Frijolito"...
> 
> Este "pollo" acabará haciendo "bueno" a Sánchez y es que me recuerda mucho a Rajoy y que hizo "bueno" a Zapatero...



Pues mira, te digo que no soy fanboy de la PSOE, aunque tampoco es que beba los vientos por la PP, pero frijolito me da mucho miedo, que no respeto. Tira de hemeroteca y observa de qué manera gestionó la pLandemia en Galicia. Fue uno de los pocos que abiertamente solicitó la reforma de la normativa sanitaria con el único fin de calzar la vacuna como obligatoria. Cuando un tío se planta y tu cara y te dice que tus derechos fundamentales (constitucionales) se los pasa por el forro, cuidado. 

También te digo, está ahí esperando a que Ayuso coja algo más de fuerza, pero todavía no lo sabe. En realidad, si quitas de la ecuación a Fracasado y a Frijolito ¿Quién tiene el PP para encabezar un proyecto? A nadie. 

Estoy convencido que en las próximas generales tenemos a Sánchez para rato, sea vía urna o sea vía Joe Biden.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Haces bien en recordar las medidas que emprendió "Frijolito" en Galicia cuando la "Pandemia" y que también nos recordó aquí @paketazo.

Ese tipo tiene el mismo "pelaje" de otros tiempos y que le hacen ser un auténtico dictador, "camuflado" si se quiere ver así, pero DICTADOR al fin y al cabo.

Luego, también es un "vendehumos" y ya está haciendo campaña electoral prometiendo lo que no va a cumplir: bajar los impuestos... Recuerdo que Rajoy también hizo el mismo "paripé" y luego pasamos a pagar más impuestos que nunca.

Todo apunta a que la derecha ganará las próximas elecciones generales, pero todavía queda bastante y ya veremos de aquí a entonces... Total, nuestro país NO tiene ya ninguna soberanía nacional y nuestros destinos los marcan "agentes" externos.

Y yo tampoco soy nadie cercano al PSOE y mucho menos "fan" del impresentable de Sánchez. La verdad es que ahora mismo no sabría a quién votar.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (21 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Luego, también es un "vendehumos" y ya está haciendo campaña electoral prometiendo lo que no va a cumplir: bajar los impuestos... Recuerdo que Rajoy también hizo el mismo "paripé" y luego pasamos a pagar más impuestos que nunca.



Y lo mejor era despues ver como se quejaban los demás partidos cuando subió los mismos que muchos llevaban en sus programas.
Frijol lo mejor es como el BNG le atacaba en Galicia por el gallego cuando lo ha implementado más que el bipartito (recordemos que volvió con el apoyo de galicia bilingüe en las calles después del bipartito), se hizo una consulta con las matriculaciones donde ganó de calle que se pudiera escoger en que idioma estudiar y se lo pasó por el forro


----------



## Invekt (21 Sep 2022)

14:30





__





OpenID Connect | OpenID


OpenID Connect page



openid.net


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ayer comentaba sobre un impactante documento que ha trascendido de la RAND Corporation y hoy voy a ampliar la información...

El documento en cuestión lleva por título: "Debilitando a Alemania, fortaleciendo a EE.UU." y sugiere que existe una "necesidad urgente" de afluencia de recursos desde el exterior para mantener la Economía estadounidense en general, pero "especialmente al sistema bancario ".

"Solo los países vinculados por los compromisos de la UE y la OTAN pueden proporcionar estos sin costos militares y políticos significativos para nosotros ".

Según RAND, el principal obstáculo para esta ambición es la creciente independencia de Alemania. Entre otras cosas, señala que el Brexit ha dado mayor independencia a Alemania y ha dificultado que los Estados Unidos influyan en las decisiones de los gobiernos europeos.

Un objetivo clave que impregna está estrategia cínica es, en particular, destruir la cooperación entre Alemania y Rusia, así como Francia, que se ve como la mayor amenaza económica y política para los EE.UU.

"Si se implementa, este escenario eventualmente convertirá a Europa en un competidor no solo económico, sino también político de los Estados Unidos", declara.

Para aplastar está amenaza política, se presenta un plan estratégico, enfocado principalmente en destruir la Economía alemana.

"La única forma posible de garantizar que Alemania rechace los suministros energéticos rusos es involucrar a ambas partes en el conflicto militar en Ucrania. Nuestras continuas acciones en este país conducirán inevitablemente a una respuesta militar de Rusia. Está claro que Rusia no va a dejar que la enorme presión ejercida por el ejército ucraniano sobre la República Popular de Donetsk no tenga una respuesta militar. Esto permitiría retratar a Rusia como la parte agresiva y luego implementar todo el paquete de sanciones, que ya está elaborado".

Los partidos verdes en Europa se describen como particularmente fáciles de manipular para que sigan los mandatos estadounidenses.

"El requisito previo para que Alemania caiga en esta trampa es el papel dominante de los partidos verdes y las ideologías europeas. El movimiento ambientalista alemán es un movimiento altamente dogmático, si no fanático, lo que hace que sea bastante fácil lograr que ignoren los argumentos económicos", escribe, citando a la actual ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, como ejemplo de este tipo de políticos.

"Las características personales y la falta de profesionalidad hacen suponer que les es imposible reconocer a tiempo sus propios errores. Por lo tanto, será suficiente para formar rápidamente una imagen mediática de la guerra agresiva de Putin, y convertir a los Verdes en partidarios ardientes y duros de las sanciones, un 'partido de la guerra '. Esto permitirá imponer las sanciones sin obstáculos".

Baerbock es, entre otras cosas, bien conocida por declarar que continuará con la suspensión del Gas ruso incluso durante el invierno, independientemente de lo que piensen sus electores sobre el asunto y las consecuencias para la población alemana.

"Apoyaremos a Ucrania, y esto significa que las sanciones se mantendrán, también en invierno, incluso si se pone realmente difícil para los políticos", dijo recientemente en una conferencia en Praga.

Los autores del documento expresan la esperanza de que el daño entre Alemania y Rusia sea tan grande que haga imposible que los países restablezcan relaciones normales más adelante.

"Una reducción en los suministros de energía rusos, idealmente, una interrupción completa de tales suministros, conduciría a resultados desastrosos para la industria alemana. La necesidad de desviar cantidades significativas de gas ruso para calefacción en invierno exacerbará aún más la escasez. Los bloqueos en las empresas industriales provocaría escasez de componentes y repuestos para la fabricación, una ruptura de las cadenas logísticas y, eventualmente, un efecto dominó ".

En última instancia, se considera probable y deseable un colapso total de la Economía en Europa.

"No sólo asestara un golpe devastador a la Economía alemana, sino que la economía entera de toda la economía de la UE colapsará inevitablemente".

Bien, hay que destacar que RAND Corporation emitió un comunicado de prensa el miércoles de la semana pasada negando que el informe provenga de ellos.

El informe apareció originalmente publicado en alemán por el periódico "ANTI-SPIEGEL" y su autor es Thomas Röper. Éste indica que el documento está fechado el 25 DE ENERO DEL 2022...

Sin embargo, parece que el informe ha sido publicado también por otros autores y que lo habrían obtenido por otros canales.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Ayer comentaba sobre un impactante documento que ha trascendido de la RAND Corporation y hoy voy a ampliar la información...
> 
> ...



Corrobora lo sospechado en el foro. No dice nada de la complicidad de nuestros diligentes de la cual tampoco dudamos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Nuestros "dirigentes" son simples marionetas y que se mueven al compás que marcan los EE.UU., así que es normal que no se les cite en el documento de la RAND Corporation. De hecho, el documento se centra en Alemania y que es quien corta el "bacalao" en la UE.

De todas formas, resulta cuanto menos curiosa la forma en que los Estados Unidos han eliminado la incipiente disidencia que hace pocos años tenían en Alemania. Y eso no se ha logrado por simple "azar"... Colocar IDIOTAS en el Poder siempre les ha dado réditos a los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2022)

Esta es la verdadera guerra para Europa, las balas, energía y todo eso está muy bien, pero siendo una comunidad muy dependiente del exterior sobre todo en materia de importación tecnológica, de materias primas y energética, ¿Qué pasará si esto no se frena?...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Acabo de leer un artículo de Ron Paul y "tela" lo que comenta en su artículo "Europa comete suicidio por sanciones"...

Explica que una valla publicitaria suiza está circulando en las redes sociales y que muestra a una mujer hablando por teléfono. El pie de foto dice: "¿El vecino calienta el apartamento a más de 19°? Infórmenos ". Si bien el Gobierno suizo ha dicho que el cartel es falso, las sanciones que enfrentan los ciudadanos suizos por atreverse a calentar sus hogares son muy reales. Según el periódico suizo "Blick", ¡quienes violen el límite de temperatura de 19° podrían enfrentar hasta tres años de prisión!

¿Tiempo de prisión por calentar su casa? ¿En el mundo "libre"? ¿Cómo es posible en el 2022, cuando Suiza y el resto del occidente político han logrado el mayor éxito económico de la historia, que el continente europeo se enfrente a un invierno como sacado de la edad oscura?

Sanciones.

Si bien durante mucho tiempo han sido promovidas, a menudo por quienes se oponen a la guerra, como una alternativa menos destructiva a la guerra, las sanciones son en realidad actos de guerra. Y como sabemos con el intervencionismo y la guerra, el resultado suele tener consecuencias no deseadas e incluso retroceso.

Las sanciones europeas contra Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania a principios de este año probablemente pasarán a la historia como un excelente ejemplo de cómo las sanciones pueden tener consecuencias no deseadas. Mientras buscaban castigar a Rusia cortando las importaciones de gas y petróleo, los políticos de la UE olvidaron que Europa depende completamente de los suministros de energía rusos y que las únicas personas que sufrirán si se cierran esas importaciones son los propios europeos.

Los rusos simplemente giraron hacia el sur y el este y encontraron muchos compradores nuevos en China, India y otros lugares. De hecho, la empresa energética estatal rusa Gazprom ha informado que sus beneficios han aumentado un 100 por ciento en el primer semestre de este año.

Rusia se está enriqueciendo mientras los europeos se enfrentan a un invierno helado y al colapso económico. Todo por la falsa creencia de que las sanciones son una forma gratuita de obligar a otros países a hacer lo que tú quieres que hagan.

¿Qué sucede cuando la gente ve políticas gubernamentales tontas que hacen que las facturas de energía se disparen mientras la economía se detiene? Se desesperan y salen a las calles a protestar

Ron Paul refiere también lo que los massM..... nos ocultan: miles de austriacos salieron a las calles en un "Freedom Rally" para exigir el fin de las sanciones y la apertura del Nord Stream II, el gasoducto a punto de inaugurarse a principios de este año. Los 100.000 checos que salieron en Praga para protestar contra la política de la OTAN y de la UE. En Francia, los "chalecos amarillos" están de vuelta en las calles protestando por la destrucción de su economía en nombre de "derrotar" a Rusia en Ucrania. En Alemania, Serbia y otros lugares, las protestas se están preparando.

Incluso el "Washington Post" se vio obligado a admitir que las sanciones a Rusia no están teniendo el efecto deseado. En un artículo reciente, el periódico se preocupa de que las sanciones estén infligiendo "daños colaterales en Rusia y más allá, potencialmente incluso perjudicando a los mismos países que las imponen. A algunos incluso les preocupaba que las sanciones destinadas a disuadir y debilitar a Putin pudieran terminar envalentonándolo y fortaleciéndolo".

Todo esto es predecible. Las sanciones matan. A veces matan a inocentes en el país destinado a la destrucción y a veces matan a inocentes en el país que las impone. La solución, como siempre, es la no intervención. Sin sanciones, sin "revoluciones de color", sin intromisión. Es realmente así de simple.

Decir que Ron Paul no es un "cualquiera"... Médico y ex militar, fue durante muchos años congresista en los Estados Unidos. También es muy conocido por los "metaleros" de este foro, ya que pertenece al "gremio"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

@paketazo: Que nos iremos a la MIERDA... Así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Explica que una valla publicitaria suiza está circulando en las redes sociales y que muestra a una mujer hablando por teléfono. El pie de foto dice: "¿El vecino calienta el apartamento a más de 19°? Infórmenos ". Si bien el Gobierno suizo ha dicho que el cartel es falso, las sanciones que enfrentan los ciudadanos suizos por atreverse a calentar sus hogares son muy reales. Según el periódico suizo "Block", ¡quienes violen el límite de temperatura de 19° podrían enfrentar hasta tres años de prisión!
> 
> ¿Tiempo de prisión por calentar su casa? ¿En el mundo "libre"? ¿Cómo es posible en el 2022, cuando Suiza y el resto del occidente político han logrado el mayor éxito económico de la historia, que el continente europeo se enfrente a un invierno como sacado de la edad oscura?




Ahí ya entra lo que uno se crea o no se crea, estos dos párrafos que cito, no es que me parezcan increíbles, es que directamente no me los creo.

No es mas que una noticia para exaltar al público consumidor de noticias exageradas y con un contexto indeterminado.

En absoluto creíble en un mundo de adultos.

Lo primero, si no me equivoco el nombre de la publicación no es Block, sino Blick (Blick: Nachrichten und Schlagzeilen aus der Schweiz und aller Welt)

Segundo, nada más ver la portada (si no me equivoco de publicación) ya se nota que es la versión helvética de "diario.es" o "el confidencial".

No podemos creernos nada de lo que publica esta gentuza. Ya hemos podido comprobar como nos han tratado en la plandemia, de imbéciles para arriba...

Titulares amarillistas por un embudo. Eso no es serio ni para tomarlo en serio.





Publicación perteneciente a un grupo gordo de engañar a masas.


----------



## Maifrond (22 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ..... los* políticos de la UE olvidaron* que Europa depende completamente de los suministros de energía rusos y que las únicas personas que sufrirán si se cierran esas importaciones son los propios europeos.....



¿Los políticos olvidaron?. No, yo creo que los políticos están a sueldo y velando por unos intereses que no coinciden con los de sus votantes, su pueblo. ¿No fue una ministra alemana quien dijo hace poco que se debía a los ucranianos antes que a sus votantes?.

Los políticos saben que en este invierno sus casas van a estar bien calentitas, que no les va a faltar pan, y que cuando hayan cumplido su cargo, si se hizo con obediencia y pleitesía, tendrán un puesto asegurado en cualquier chiringo institucional, a mayor cubicaje por parte del político, mayor proyección internacional tendrá el chiringuito.

Los políticos de la UE no olvidan, son conscientes que cerrar las puertas a Rusia ha supuesto llenar los bolsillos a EEUU, pero no es su dinero quien paga la fiesta, es el tuyo, el mío y el del resto de almas que como borregos llevamos una vida para que a estos Señores, Señoras y Señoros, no les falte de nada.

Tengo ganas de ver el discurso de SM El Rey en nochebuena, ¿aparecerá con un forro polar y gorro? Creo conocer la respuesta, pero tengo ganas.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Todo esto es predecible. Las sanciones matan. A veces matan a inocentes en el país destinado a la destrucción y a veces matan a inocentes en el país que las impone. La solución, como siempre, es la no intervención. Sin sanciones, sin "revoluciones de color", sin intromisión. Es realmente así de simple.



Todos sabemos que el invierno será complicado, y más por las latitudes de allá arriba, y que la factura del gas se va a disparar y que habrá quien no pueda encender la calefacción, y muy posiblemente fallezca de hipotermia. Nos dirán que la culpa es del cambio climático, que hay potenciar la resiliencia y que lo estamos haciendo bien (palmadita en la espalda).

Europa no podría haber sido neutral, no tiene a unos políticos con cojones para dar un portazo a EEUU e indicarle a Farlopesky que regrese al escenario, que nunca debió haber abandonado el cabaret. Con políticos de mierda tienes resoluciones de mierda, es como en las empresas, te juntas con verdaderos profesionales y la empresa tira para arriba, te rodeas de parásitos mentales, y la empresa se hunde. La cuestión es que esta empresa, llámala Europa o España, se puede permitir quebrar mil cien veces porque no pasa nada.

Mañana a las 03:00 am entra el Otoño...... a buen entendedor....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ahí ya entra lo que uno se crea o no se crea, estos dos párrafos que cito, no es que me parezcan increíbles, es que directamente no me los creo.
> 
> No es mas que una noticia para exaltar al público consumidor de noticias exageradas y con un contexto indeterminado.
> 
> ...



Pues... Tengo que decirte que el artículo de Ron Paul es totalmente verídico... Vaya, vaya...

Lo único en que me he equivocado es en poner "Block" por "Blick" y que en el artículo de Ron Paul está bien puesto. De todas formas, lo tienes disponible en el Ron Paul Instituto. Demasiado prestigioso para inventarse según qué cosas...

Y con el siguiente enlace remato el tema...









Subir la calefacción de la casa a más de 19 grados será un delito con pena de cárcel en Suiza


Por la crisis energética, el gobierno suizo fijó un límite de 19° para la temperatura en las viviendas, superado el cual se aplicarán multas y hasta penas de cárcel




baenegocios.com





Ya ves... La REALIDAD a veces supera a la "FICCIÓN"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Y una noticia de hace dos días sobre el mismo tema...

Suiza no encarcelará a quien use la calefacción en medio de crisis de energía

Han tardado casi una quincena en "matizar" lo que se había reflejado en buena parte de la prensa mundial. Demasiado tiempo me parece a mí y más para un país que presume de ser "democrático"...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues... Tengo que decirte que el artículo de Ron Paul es totalmente verídico... Vaya, vaya...
> 
> Lo único en que me he equivocado es en poner "Block" por "Blick" y que en el artículo de Ron Paul está bien puesto. De todas formas, lo tienes disponible en el Ron Paul Instituto. Demasiado prestigioso para inventarse según qué cosas...
> 
> ...



No se si alguno todavía se acuerda de cuando ese mismo tipo de publicaciones anunciaban la creación de campos de concentración en muchos países del mundo para los no vacunados...

Noticias de este estilo:









Empiezan los campos de concentración Covid-19 - Paperblog


El pasado 11 noviembre 2020 publicábamos un post que se refería a la construcción por parte del Gobierno de Canadá de campos de internamiento (más bien de concentración) para internar en ellos a los que se negaran a vacunarse




es.paperblog.com






Pues parece ser que nunca existió esa noticia:





__





"campos de concentracion" covid - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Han borrado toda reseña sobre el asunto en Google.

Ahora pasamos al artículo en cuestión, traduciendo a español e Inglés:

*Esto es lo que cuentan los argentinos:*



*Esto los Suizos:




Traducido al Inglés:




Traducido correctamente al español:




Nótese la diferencia entre:

- Subir la calefacción por encima de 19 grados será un delito de carcel.
y
- Los que calientan por encima de los 19 grados deberían ser multados. 

Así se tergiversa todo en el mundo del globalismo.



Y ahí lo tienes, en el enlace que has publicado después (la url contiene un error, te lo he corregido)









Suiza no encarcelará a quien use calefacción en crisis de energía


El gobierno no ha planteado esa medida, la información fue sacada de contexto a partir de una declaración de un funcionario suizo.




www.animalpolitico.com







Esta gentuza ha convertido un comentario de un funcionario fuera de contexto en una noticia mundial, y todos los medios desinformadores han hecho caja con ella.

Luego ya habrá tiempo de desmentir la trola, pero de momento la gente preocupada.

A ver si Ron Paul también desmiente lo de la cárcel por subir el termostato.

Joder, es que suena tan ridículo


SOLO QUIEREN VENDER MIEDO Y ANGUSTIAR A LA POBLACIÓN CON NOTICIAS ESCANDALOSAS*


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Venga ya... ¿Por qué no has puesto la noticia original del día 6 de Septiembre y cuyo titular es "Los pecadores del calor se enfrentan a la cárcel"...?

Aquí la dejo...









Heiz-Sündern droht der Knast


Im Ernstfall gilt: weniger heizen. Und Energiesünder müssen zittern. Bei Verstössen gegen die Gasverordnung drohen Freiheits- und Geldstrafen.




blick.ch





En fin, para mí el tema está claro y, por lo tanto, no voy a perder más tiempo con el mismo. ¡Ah! y con darle al traductor se lee perfectamente la noticia.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Sep 2022)

Los mismos que fabrican la trola, 15 o 20 días después la desmienten










Suiza no encarcelará a quien use calefacción en crisis de energía


El gobierno no ha planteado esa medida, la información fue sacada de contexto a partir de una declaración de un funcionario suizo.




www.animalpolitico.com










Precisamente es lo que quieren, que discutamos con sus mierdas.

El tiempo pone a todos en su sitio.


----------



## mol (22 Sep 2022)

Los cojones nos van a multar aquí.

Hará unos meses montamos una fiesta en casa de un amigo, y los vecinos avisaron a la policía. Una invitada abrió la puerta y la policía entró a la casa... lo que no sabían es que los de la casa eran suizos, y con un par de cojones echaron a la policía, porque no pueden entrar sin una orden.

Se quedaron en la calle, mientras expedían la orden. ¿Qué hicimos, recogimos los altavoces, luces, equipo, todo. Todo "escondido". Y fuimos yéndonos uno a uno, enfrente de la policía. Y obviamente ellos sin decirnos nada.

Al rato entraron con la orden, todo vacío, calmado y sin gente. Y de vuelta a sus dos furgones a seguir dando vueltas por la ciudad.

Lo de este país es surrealista  pero la ley se suele cumplir.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Sep 2022)

Otro Fact-checker desmintiendo con todo detalle la trola suiza, y la gente sigue picando con estas falsas amenazas mediáticas









Es engañoso afirmar que el Gobierno suizo ha dicho que elevar la calefacción sobre los 19° será un delito penado con 3 años de cárcel


La ley que pena con 3 años de cárcel está en vigencia desde 2017 y se ejecutaría solo en situaciones de grave crisis energética. Además, no se enfoca en el ciudadano común (aunque tampoco lo excluye). El proyecto de ley con las restricciones específicas es una propuesta más —de entre 4 o 5— que...




larepublica.pe






*¿De dónde nace la desinformación?*
*Russia Today (RT)*, medio estatal ruso y objeto de varios artículos de fact-checking (1,2,3,4), da por hecho en una nota del 6 de setiembre que los ciudadanos de Suiza “podrán enfrentar” cárcel por mantener el termostato a 19°. Para ello, se apoya en declaraciones de Markus Spörndli, portavoz del Ministerio de Economía suizo.

Sin embargo, las palabras del funcionario han sido sacadas de contexto. La ley o las normas suizas no establecen aún alguna multa a quien transgreda la ley suiza antes referida. En ese sentido, la única sanción que existe para estos casos —siempre en una coyuntura de grave crisis energética—, es la que impone 3 años de cárcel. Por eso, el político hace referencia a esto: “Las violaciones de la ley de suministro estatal son siempre delitos menores o incluso delitos en algunos casos y deben ser perseguidos por los cantones de oficio… (la ley) no ofrece ninguna base para las multas”.

Al respecto, el director de la Policía suiza, Fredy Fässler, ha cuestionado que no existan actualmente procedimientos más simples que los penales y se ha mostrado a favor de las multas simples para las personas que infrinjan la ley —en caso se apruebe el proyecto de topes— y haya una crisis energética.

*¿Qué medidas ha tomado hasta ahora Suiza?*
El Gobierno suizo le ha pedido a los cantones que propongan iniciativas para combatir la escasez energética. Hasta la fecha, la campaña se ha basado en la comunicación. Promover a través de ella un ahorro energético, cuidando el tema de la calefacción, las duchas, el transporte, etc.

Stefan Meierhans, Monitor de Precios del Gobierno suizo, en entrevista para la Radio Suiza, ha comentado que más allá de trasladar el problema de los altos precios a la población, su administración prefiere enfocarse en averiguar por qué en ciertas regiones la energía está tan cara. El funcionario, diplomáticamente, ha cuestionado a la empresa privada, diciendo que no han sido del todo transparentes en justificar sus montos, dejando entrever que algunas estarían especulando.

Verificador le preguntó por las afirmaciones al canal “Isoka”, que hizo el video. Consignamos su respuesta: “todas las noticias comentadas en nuestros videos son previamente analizadas y estudiadas en diferentes fuentes y todas son fuentes confiables. No acostumbramos dar por ciertos los proyectos de ley o intenciones políticas que se den en ningún estado o país del mundo, hasta que éste es confirmado, sólo se comentan las posibilidades tal cual suceden los hechos. Somos un canal totalmente independiente. No nos financia nadie. Iniciamos en este rubro como creadores de contenido con la única finalidad de dar a conocer la realidad de la política mundial tal cual sucede y a la que el común de la gente no tiene acceso. No tenemos relación con ninguna entidad política, ni de interés político, ni nacional ni extranjera”.

*Conclusión*
La afirmación hecha por el canal Isoka en torno a las medidas punitivas que el Gobierno suizo habría decidido implementar ante la crisis energética son engañosas. La ley que propone 3 años de cárcel a quienes actúan maliciosamente ante una escasez grave no es reciente, sino de 2017. El proyecto de ley que pone topes a la calefacción es aún una propuesta.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Sep 2022)

Deberíamos unirnos en contra de las mentiras, no separarnos por ellas, por aferrarnos a nuestras ideas inamovibles.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Me he limitado a reproducir un artículo de Ron Paul y que es alguien con el suficiente prestigio, al menos para mí y otros muchos.

Esa noticia se podía haber desmentido al día siguiente de su publicación y no esperar a que pasen dos semanas. Por lo tanto, algo hubo...

De todas formas, ese apartado no es el más importante del artículo de Ron Paul, sino todo lo que le sigue... A fin de cuentas, muy probablemente la Crisis energética va a causar muertes en Europa y creo que eso es indiscutible.

Y, por otro lado, ya tengo dicho en este hilo que cada cual piense o crea en lo que quiera, faltaría más.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Uno ha podido sacar algunas conclusiones sobre las "lecciones" que recibimos durante la "Pandemia"...

Y la principal es que la "Pandemia" podría encuadrarse dentro de lo que se considera una Guerra psicológica disfrazada de amenaza pandemia. Como explica el escritor científico David Robson: "Los temores al contagio nos llevan a ser más conformistas y tribalistas ... Los recordatorios diarios de enfermedades pueden incluso influir en nuestras afiliaciones políticas... Varios experimentos han demostrado que nos volvemos más conformistas y respetuosos de las conversaciones cuando sentimos la amenaza de una enfermedad... las evocadoras imágenes de una pandemia llevaron [a los participantes de un experimento] a valorar el conformismo y la obediencia por encima de la excentricidad o la rebeldía".

Así es como se persuade a una población para que marche voluntariamente al unísono con un estado policial y se vigile a sí misma (y entre sí): aumentando el factor miedo, administrando una crisis cuidadosamente calibrada a la vez y enseñándole a desconfiar de cualquiera que se aparte de la "norma"...

Este es un nuevo experimento en control mental.

Agregue a esto la inclinación del Gobierno a monitorear la actividad en línea y vigilar la llamada "desinformación", y tiene los ingredientes de una reestructuración de la realidad sacada, por dar un ejemplo, de "1984" de Orwell, donde el Ministerio de la Verdad vigila el discurso y asegura que los hechos se ajusten a cualquier versión de la realidad... abrazando a los propagandistas del Gobierno.

Esta "vigilancia de la mente" es exactamente el peligro del que advirtió el autor Jim Keith cuando predijo que "las fuentes de información y comunicación se están uniendo gradualmente en una sola red computarizadas, brindando una oportunidad para el control no anunciado de lo que se transmitirá y, en última instancia, lo que se pensará".

El objetivo final de estas campañas de control mental, presentadas bajo la apariencia de un "bien mayor", es ver hasta dónde el pueblo permitirá que el Gobierno llegue para remodelar el país a la imagen de un estado policial totalitario.

El alarmismo de los Gobiernos es otro elemento en su programación de control mental...

Es una fórmula bastante simple. Las Crisis de todo tipo: "Pandemia", Energética, Terrorista, etc. nos dejan en un estado de miedo constante. El pánico emocional que acompaña al miedo en realidad cierra la parte de pensamiento racional de nuestro cerebro. En otras palabras, cuando nos consume el miedo, dejamos de pensar...

Una población que deja de pensar por sí misma es una población que se deja guiar, manipular y controlar fácilmente, ya sea mediante propaganda, lavado de cerebro, control mental o simplemente infundiendo miedo...

En fin... Ya conocemos cómo se las han gastado con la "Pandemia" y esto volverá en breve, ya sea "reutilizando" a la misma de nuevo o bien con las "posibilidades" que ofrecen la Crisis energética o la guerra de Ucrania o lo que pueda venir...

Para "reflexionar"...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Uno ha podido sacar algunas conclusiones sobre las "lecciones" que recibimos durante la "Pandemia"...
> 
> ...



No olvidemos, no solo lo hacen para introducir miedo en las mentes, el miedo te hace dócil y conformista, también se generan y transmiten noticias y puntos de vista totalmente opuestos para dividir opiniones y grupos.

Se dedican a formar una sociedad bipolar en todos los ámbitos:

Hombre - mujer
Heteros - LGTBX
Viejos - jóvenes
Empleados - Empresarios
Izquierda - derecha
Blancos - negros
Nacionales - extranjeros
Etc...

Divididos somos más controlables, se trata de tener a la gente distanciada físicamente, pero unida psicológicamente, compartiendo el mismo sistema operativo programado por los medios 24/7.

Con tanto ruido mediático no queda espacio para usar el sentido común.


----------



## alopecio (23 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No olvidemos, no solo lo hacen para introducir miedo en las mentes, el miedo te hace dócil y conformista, también se generan y transmiten noticias y puntos de vista totalmente opuestos para dividir opiniones y grupos.
> 
> Se dedican a formar una sociedad bipolar en todos los ámbitos:
> 
> ...



Esto no es mío. Lo leí en un blog (no me acuerdo del nombre) pero creo que resume bien lo que se está comentando.



> Vivimos unos tiempos muy malos para el escepticismo, la razón, la crítica, la duda y los matices. Hoy en día las narrativas se venden en paquetes y tienes que comprar el paquete completo y sólo hay dos posiciones, los que compran el paquete completo o los que lo rechazan. Como digas: “pues mira, de tu narrativa me parece bien esto y esto pero sin embargo creo que eso de ahí y eso otro no es así…”, automáticamente vas al lado de los negacionistas, conspiranoicos o de los enemigos que rechazan ese discurso y lo que ello conlleva. La crítica racional, o la duda razonable, han desaparecido, sólo hay buenos y malos, blanco y negro.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Los "expertos" que dirigen la FED saben que si aumentan drásticamente las tasas de interés, innumerables trabajadores estadounidenses perderán sus empleos y aplastarán por completo el mercado inmobiliario. Y aunque esas dos cosas ya están empezando a suceder, acaban de anunciar otra subida masiva de tipos. Si hubiera una escuela para banqueros centrales, una de las primeras cosas que les enseñaría es que nunca, jamás, debe aumentar las tasas de interés cuando la Economía se está hundiendo en una Recesión. Todos los funcionarios de la FED saben lo que sucedió en el pasado cuando las tasas aumentaron al comienzo de una desaceleración económica, pero lo están haciendo de todos modos. Llamar a esto "negligencia económica" sería quedarse muy corto, y el pueblo estadounidense debería estar profundamente alarmado por lo que están haciendo.

Después de todo lo que ya sucedió, es difícil creer que los funcionarios de la FED sigan siendo tan imprudentes. El miércoles, se anunció que las tasas de elevarían otros 75 puntos básicos...

Fue un voto unánime.

No hubo ni una sola voz disidente.

¿Se han vuelto completamente locos?

A Wall Street ciertamente no le gustó la decisión y se desplomó cientos de puntos después de su anuncio.

Durante mucho tiempo, la Reserva Federal mimó a los mercados financieros, pero ahora es casi como si ya no les importara.

Incluso Jerome Powell admite que es probable que "un aumento en el desempleo" debido a lo que está haciendo la FED...

En realidad, estamos en una Recesión en este momento.

Y Powell y sus secuaces empeoraron mucho las cosas.

Incluso los demócratas entienden esto. Después de que se anunciara el aumento de las tasas, la senadora Elizabeth Warren acudió a Twitter y advirtió que "millones de estadounidenses" pronto podrían perder sus empleos...

Esta es una de las raras ocasiones en que Elizabeth Warren da en el blanco.

De hecho, las cosas ya están tan mal que incluso Facebook está recortando sus números...

Entonces, por qué elegiría la FED aumentar las tasas cuando los despidos ya están comenzando a aumentar?

Las tasas más altas también están teniendo un impacto devastador en el mercado inmobiliario.

Está semana, supimos que las ventas de casas usadas han caído durante siete meses seguidos...

Alguien debería comenzar a poner carteles por todo el país de "Jerome Powell hizo esto"...

La FED decidida a acabar con la Economía.

¿Pero, por qué?

¿Por qué harían esto?

Un analista que acaba de ser citado por "Fox Business" advierte que "los tiempos se van a poner más difíciles a partir de aquí"...

Si, los tiempos definitivamente se van a poner más difíciles a partir de aquí.

De hecho, eventualmente nos dirigimos a un colapso de proporciones épicas.

Pero en lugar de trabajar para prevenir una crisis histórica, la Reserva Federal en realidad está fomentando una.

El pueblo estadounidense merece algunas respuestas, porque hay algo en todo esto que realmente apesta.

Y hasta aquí la traducción parcial de un artículo de Michael Snyder.

Está claro que sí Snyder ve esto en los Estados Unidos,.pues menudo panorama el que se presenta en Europa... Bueno, hoy las Bolsas mundiales ya lo estaban adelantando...

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (23 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Los "expertos" que dirigen la FED saben que si aumentan drásticamente las tasas de interés, innumerables trabajadores estadounidenses perderán sus empleos y aplastarán por completo el mercado inmobiliario. Y aunque esas dos cosas ya están empezando a suceder, acaban de anunciar otra subida masiva de tipos. Si hubiera una escuela para banqueros centrales, una de las primeras cosas que les enseñaría es que nunca, jamás, debe aumentar las tasas de interés cuando la Economía se está hundiendo en una Recesión. Todos los funcionarios de la FED saben lo que sucedió en el pasado cuando las tasas aumentaron al comienzo de una desaceleración económica, pero lo están haciendo de todos modos. Llamar a esto "negligencia económica" sería quedarse muy corto, y el pueblo estadounidense debería estar profundamente alarmado por lo que están haciendo.
> 
> ...



Parece que todos los gobiernos se han puesto de acuerdo en destruir sus respectivas economías. La pregunta es para que.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Sep 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Cada vez que oigo o leo eso de _smart_, me viene a la cabeza la palabra "espía".
> 
> _smart phone_ = teléfono espía
> _smart city _= ciudad espía
> ...



Maxwell Smart (super agente 86)


----------



## Gusman (24 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Parece que todos los gobiernos se han puesto de acuerdo en destruir sus respectivas economías. La pregunta es para que.



Resetear todo para imponer la agenda 2030.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Sep 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Parece que todos los gobiernos se han puesto de acuerdo en destruir sus respectivas economías. La pregunta es para que.



Para que todo quede tan arruinado y baratito que lo que tu no puedas poseer lo posean aquellos que organizaron todo esto.

Para que unos ganen otros han de perder.

En la naturaleza no se puede imprimir de la nada, como si sucede con las economías, algo ciertamente antinatural.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Los "expertos" que dirigen la FED saben que si aumentan drásticamente las tasas de interés, innumerables trabajadores estadounidenses perderán sus empleos y aplastarán por completo el mercado inmobiliario. Y aunque esas dos cosas ya están empezando a suceder, acaban de anunciar otra subida masiva de tipos. Si hubiera una escuela para banqueros centrales, una de las primeras cosas que les enseñaría es que nunca, jamás, debe aumentar las tasas de interés cuando la Economía se está hundiendo en una Recesión. Todos los funcionarios de la FED saben lo que sucedió en el pasado cuando las tasas aumentaron al comienzo de una desaceleración económica, pero lo están haciendo de todos modos. Llamar a esto "negligencia económica" sería quedarse muy corto, y el pueblo estadounidense debería estar profundamente alarmado por lo que están haciendo.
> 
> ...



Quizás si a toda la población nos educaran financieramente desde pequeños y tuviéramos buenas costumbres como ahorrar en metales, la cosa sería muy diferente.

Pero nos maleducan para que toda nuestra vida vivamos a crédito y a todo trapo.

Es por eso que personalmente me importa un bledo lo alto que pongan el interés del dinero. Pero claro, uno no está solo en el mundo y lo que sucede a los demás le afecta a uno por mucho que no quiera verlo.

Educación financiera.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> Los "expertos" que dirigen la FED saben que si aumentan drásticamente las tasas de interés, innumerables trabajadores estadounidenses perderán sus empleos y aplastarán por completo el mercado inmobiliario. Y aunque esas dos cosas ya están empezando a suceder, acaban de anunciar otra subida masiva de tipos. Si hubiera una escuela para banqueros centrales, una de las primeras cosas que les enseñaría es que nunca, jamás, debe aumentar las tasas de interés cuando la Economía se está hundiendo en una Recesión. Todos los funcionarios de la FED saben lo que sucedió en el pasado cuando las tasas aumentaron al comienzo de una desaceleración económica, pero lo están haciendo de todos modos. Llamar a esto "negligencia económica" sería quedarse muy corto, y el pueblo estadounidense debería estar profundamente alarmado por lo que están haciendo.
> 
> ...



El artículo sería cierto si la inflación se hubiera producido por los cauces normales: porque la economía va demasiado bien y se recalienta. Pero, en este caso, se ha producido de forma artificial por el exceso de impresión, la han provocado los mismos que ahora pretenden acabar con ella.
Ganancia doble: la mayoría de lo impreso se lo llevaron los mismos que ahora se van a llevar los intereses


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Quizás si a toda la población nos educaran financieramente desde pequeños y tuviéramos buenas costumbres como ahorrar en metales, la cosa sería muy diferente.
> 
> Pero nos maleducan para que toda nuestra vida vivamos a crédito y a todo trapo.
> 
> ...




Las subidas de tipos de interés nos afectan a todos y de manera muy directa. Buena parte de lo que consumimos es importado y pagado en Dólares...

Luego, si tenemos una Inflación galopante, con una fuerte devaluación del Euro, más una fuerte subida de las tasas, esto lo vamos a notar todos.

Ha habido generaciones que no han necesitado de la Educación financiera porque, entre otras cosas, había que vivir con pocos recursos y se aprendía sobre la marcha. Yo pertenezco a una de esas generaciones y que no tiene nada que ver con la actual.

Los MPs son para quienes los "entienden"... y eso es complicado hoy en día. La gente prefiere el billete verde, a pesar de que su "poderío" está respaldado por las armas y el "aire". Nada más...

Tiempos muy complicados los que se avecinan...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El artículo sería cierto si la inflación se hubiera producido por los cauces normales: porque la economía va demasiado bien y se recalienta. Pero, en este caso, se ha producido de forma artificial por el exceso de impresión, la han provocado los mismos que ahora pretenden acabar con ella.
> Ganancia doble: la mayoría de lo impreso se lo llevaron los mismos que ahora se van a llevar los intereses



Esto que comentas lo veíamos venir muchos y la Historia ya nos avisaba de ello, es decir que saberlo, lo sabían...

El mundo está dirigido por auténticos criminales y los banqueros centrales se encuentran entre ellos. Lo que sucede es que la gente está enganchada a las redes sociales de "entretenimiento" y se entera muy poco de las cosas que comentamos por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Esto que comentas lo veíamos venir muchos y la Historia ya nos avisaba de ello, es decir que saberlo, lo sabían...
> 
> El mundo está dirigido por auténticos criminales y los banqueros centrales se encuentran entre ellos. Lo que sucede es que la gente está enganchada a las redes sociales de "entretenimiento" y se entera muy poco de las cosas que comentamos por aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Sólo lo sabían o lo han provocado para beneficiarse por partida doble.
A mí me recuerda a las uvas del lazarillo, durante unas décadas los de abajo hemos vivido en una relativa abundancia cuando los de arriba se llevaban la mayor parte del pastel y, ahora que toca pagar, nos dicen que los paganos tenemos que ser nosotros.
Yo lo llevo viendo desde 2009 pero esto viene de mucho más atrás


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Sólo lo sabían o lo han provocado para beneficiarse por partida doble.
> A mí me recuerda a las uvas del lazarillo, durante unas décadas los de abajo hemos vivido en una relativa abundancia cuando los de arriba se llevaban la mayor parte del pastel y, ahora que toca pagar, nos dicen que los paganos tenemos que ser nosotros



Mira, ahora no puedo explayarme en esto, pero hay demasiadas similitudes con la Crisis del 29 y que te recuerdo vino precedida de los "Felices años 20"...

Lo sabían y también lo han provocado... Las famosas políticas de "flexibilización" monetaria conducían a una Inflación que podrían no controlar ni ser "transitoria"... Y eso es lo que ha acabado sucediendo.

Por otro lado, saben que subir las tasas agresivamente en una Recesión es la peor política monetaria que se puede realizar, máxime cuando la FED ya no controla nada en estos momentos. Y, además, está actuando contra uno de los mandatos que tiene y que es la estabilidad en el empleo.

A nivel especulativo, todo está en pérdidas: Acciones, Bonos, Criptomonedas, Metales Preciosos, etc. Y grandes fondos están sufriendo mucho y que la RF en Dólares pueda proporcionar buenos intereses en el futuro no les compensan las pérdidas que están sufriendo.

Es más, debemos tener en cuenta que la fortaleza del USD no será para siempre y en algún momento se girará a la baja y con gran violencia. Los que tenemos bastantes años encima ya lo hemos visto en otras ocasiones.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2022)

Me congratula ver que no solo os quedáis en la superficie de las grandes noticias de portada de los mass mierda, si no que os hacéis la incómoda cuestión ¿por qué?

Todos escuchan hablar de inflación, carencia de materias primas, duro invierno, guerra, falta de alimentos, de recursos...

Pero nadie se da cuenta que hace un año nadie hablaba de eso, y hace cinco ni digamos...

Es como ir a un colegio de niños y ver que todos coleccionan cromos del mismo tema (mariposas por ejemplo), pero a ninguno se le ha ocurrido por que coleccionan mariposas y no coches, o futbolistas, o políticos ... solo cromos de mariposas.

Luego un niño avispado se da cuenta que justo al lado del colegio hay una tienda que se dedica a la impresión y distribución de cromos de mariposas única y exclusivamente...

Las respuestas son complejas. No creo que una sola respuesta pueda englobar todo lo que acontece ahora mismo en el panorama internacional, pero quizá si un conjunto de respuestas englobadas en una misma dirección.

Lo más evidente con lo que nos podemos quedar sabiendo que no tenemos una información veraz ni fiable, es que la sociedad está entrando en un modo de "pánico"

Otro detalle es que la inflación es una realidad, pero también es cierto que ya estaba ahí contenida o encubierta.

Las maniobras de distracción ahora vienen de muy diversos puntos, y el ciudadano de a pie está totalmente nockeado ... apenas se ha levantado de una plandemia de más de dos años que ha allanado el terreno, y se encuentra a las puertas de su propia ruina personal.

Os lo dije un día, y os lo repito, la mayoría de personas solo poseen bienes inmuebles como fuente riqueza, ya que la inflación posiblemente se coma todo el ahorro, y la bolsa, salvo puntuales valores o índices a largo plazo va desangrándose.

Haced números y entended que en un lustro al ritmo que va todo esto, la gran mayoría estarán arruinados, y los inmuebles que ahora son la riqueza, no podrán ni cambiar de mano por falta de capacidad de inversión, con unos tipos de interés al alza.

Venezuela es una macro economía muy interesante para analizar los efectos de lo que comento, pero tened en cuenta que Venezuela se ha ido dolarizando y esto ha evitado males mayores, a parte de ser un país rico en muchos aspectos.

Pensad ahora en una España con un tipo de cambio del euro respecto al dólar de 0,5$ por cada euro o menos ... simplemente nos habremos convertido en un pueblo esclavo del dólar a costo casi cero para ellos.

Podrán comprarnos, dividirnos, desguazarnos con una simple vuelta de impresora, mientras que nosotros apenas accederemos a los mercados internacionales por no poseer poder adquisitivo.

Mientras vemos al euro perder frente al dólar al ritmo que lo estamos viendo ahora mismo, esto puede ser el principio del fin.

Una mañana podríamos levantarnos y ver esos números que os he comentado y serán ya irreversibles, en una década habríamos pasado de ser el primer mundo al ser del segundo o casi tercero.

Sé que hay mucho metalero por aquí, y no hay mejor ejemplo... pensad lo que sería tratar de comprar una onza de oro con un cambio de 0,5$ por euro o menos ... algo casi inviable para la mayoría de mortales.

Ojo pues, y entended que el poder es el dólar ahora mismo, y ese poder lo usarán para desmembrarnos y repartirnos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, bueno... Hay cosas que no pasan porque sí, sino que las "mueven". No ha pasado tanto tiempo desde los primeros meses del año pasado cuando el USD estaba al borde del "precipicio": en torno a 90 en el Índice del Dólar...

En cualquier caso, la devaluación del Euro es algo que se está apreciando en todo el mundo de las Divisas. Por lo tanto, solo tenemos la opción de que la situación se revierta y entonces actuar en consecuencia...

Y los MPs están muy bien cuando se tienen sin plazo, pero ahora mismo no parecen una opción atractiva ni en FÍSICO ni en "papel". Obviamente, me refiero a su cambio en Euros.

En fin, por si les sirve a algunos, lo mejor es ir comprando alimentos y almacenarlos teniendo en cuenta el hándicap de su caducidad. Y también ir adquiriendo aquello que sepamos vamos a necesitar en los dos próximos años.

A nivel especulativo, quizás sea momento de activar compras en los índices bursátiles promediando a la baja. Eso lo hice ayer con una cantidad muy simbólica. Pero por dar una salida a la Liquidez que tengo y que la Inflación está mermando. En cualquier caso, es una apreciación personal y que, por supuesto, no recomiendo a nadie.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2022)

India cenbank likely sells dollars as rupee plumbs record low - traders


The Reserve Bank of India likely sold dollars via state-run banks on Friday after the rupee extended losses to hit a record low, three traders told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> India cenbank likely sells dollars as rupee plumbs record low - traders
> 
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India likely sold dollars via state-run banks on Friday after the rupee extended losses to hit a record low, three traders told Reuters.
> ...



Eso lo irán haciendo bastantes Bancos Centrales y es lo normal viendo la cotización del USD. Es posible que éste pueda seguir subiendo más, pero me reitero en que en algún momento se girará y de forma violenta. Ahora, el viento le viene de cola y esto se está notando prácticamente en todas las Divisas. No es solo un problema del Euro.

En mí caso, lo que lamento es no haberme posicionado mejor en el CHF, pero bueno ya habrá tiempo de enmendar el "error"... o eso espero.

Yo, en cualquier caso, voy a evitar en lo posible cualquier inversión en el USD y que compraré cuando vuelva a caer fuerte. Estuve a punto de comprarlo cuando el Índice del Dólar marcaba 90, pero esperaba hacerlo un 5%-10% por debajo. Eso suele pasar cuando deseas "optimizar" el precio.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Los "indigentes mentales" siguen con su "guión"...

Para la primavera del próximo año, las empresas en Japón podrán usar un sistema para pagar salarios digitalmente, evitando las cuentas bancarias y usando aplicaciones de pago en su lugar.

Este es el plan del Gobierno japonés que muestra que el país está tratando de ponerse al día con otros en Asia cuando se trata de avanzar hacia una sociedad sin efectivo, dice un artículo publicado en el sitio web del Foro Económico Mundial.

Los objetivos declarados de Japón de introducir un sistema digital de pago de salarios son ayudar a los trabajadores extranjeros que no pueden abrir una cuenta bancaria en el país, así como impulsar el crecimiento, el mercado de servicios financieros y la desregulación, así como reducir las tarifas administrativas, dice la publicación del blog.

El contexto más amplio y estratégico del impulso de Japón en la dirección de la sociedad sin efectivo parece ser un intento de abordar el problema de la escasez de mano de obra, entre otros, como la productividad y la "revitalización regional".

Según fuentes oficiales, los pagos en efectivo en Japón fueron del 32,5% en el 2021, frente al 13,2% del año anterior, pero esto todavía se considera "bajo y lento" en comparación con países como Corea del Sur, China o Singapur, donde estas cifras se ubicaron en 93,6%, 83% y 60,4%.

Hasta el momento, no parece haber mucho entusiasmo por adoptar este último esquema entre las empresas japonesas encuestadas por "Works Human Intelligence". De las 247 empresas que participaron, menos del 30% dijo que está considerando o considerará utilizar este tipo de pago salarial, citando los costos operativos como la razón principal.

Japón ha estado intentando durante un tiempo implementar su política de "Visión sin efectivo", lanzada por primera vez en el 2028 por el Ministerio de Economía, Comercio e Industria. El plan establecido en esa estrategia tiene como objetivo llevar el nivel de transacciones sin efectivo al 40% para el 2025 y duplicar ese número en el futuro.

El país también tiene algo llamado el Consejo de Promoción Cashless, también establecido en el 2018. El consejo respalda iniciativas que conducen a la meta y está compuesto por representantes del Gobierno y del sector privado, así como de educación e investigación.

La oposición a las políticas de la sociedad sin efectivo incluye violaciones de la privacidad, riesgos de seguridad a nivel.individual y estatal, así como dependencia de la tecnología para la inclusión financiera.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> India cenbank likely sells dollars as rupee plumbs record low - traders
> 
> 
> The Reserve Bank of India likely sold dollars via state-run banks on Friday after the rupee extended losses to hit a record low, three traders told Reuters.
> ...



India todavia sigue siendo la ke mas plata demanda,¿me ekivoco?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Creo que si, que la India sigue siendo el mayor importador de Plata, pero NO porque les guste más que el Oro y que es más bien al contrario. Se vuelcan en la Plata las clases menos favorecidas económicamente. Y se trata de una simple cuestión de poder adquisitivo.

En cualquier caso, ahora mismo es muy cara la adquisición de MPs en la India y más si tenemos en cuenta la fuerte depreciación que está sufriendo la Rupia... Nos fijamos lógicamente en el Euro, pero "tela" la devaluación que están sufriendo las monedas emergentes.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigador: Creo que si, que la India sigue siendo el mayor importador de Plata, pero NO porque les guste más que el Oro y que es más bien al contrario. Se vuelcan en la Plata las clases menos favorecidas económicamente. Y se trata de una simple cuestión de poder adquisitivo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, ahora mismo es muy cara la adquisición de MPs en la India y más si tenemos en cuenta la fuerte depreciación que está sufriendo la Rupia... Nos fijamos lógicamente en el Euro, pero "tela" la devaluación que están sufriendo las monedas emergentes.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde los tiempos del imperio Romano la india es un sumidero mundial de plata, al punto que hubo tiempos en los que se veía mal que las ricas mujeres (y hombres) de roma dilapidaran la plata a cambio de tonterías (por ejemplo el color azul venía de la india, y la seda…) 

Esa era una sangria, puesto que la plata ya no volvía. era un clásico caso de balanza comercial negativa que a la larga pudo contribuir a la escasez de metal y a la reducción de la ley en los denarios


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Desde los tiempos del imperio Romano la india es un sumidero mundial de plata, al punto que hubo tiempos en los que se veía mal que las ricas mujeres (y hombres) de roma dilapidaran la plata a cambio de tonterías (por ejemplo el color azul venía de la india, y la seda…)
> 
> Esa era una sangria, puesto que la plata ya no volvía. era un clásico caso de balanza comercial negativa que a la larga pudo contribuir a la escasez de metal y a la reducción de la ley en los denarios



Sin embargo, Roma exigía siempre las "reparaciones de guerra" en Plata. También si era posible en Oro, pero ese metal precioso era muy escaso.

Un Imperio "platero" por excelencia fue el de China.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Los "indigentes mentales" siguen con su "guión"...
> 
> ...



Esta info que adjunto es de 2016, y en ella se ve que los japos junto a Alemania son los países que más efectivo mueven.









Japón sigue dependiendo del dinero en efectivo


Con un porcentaje de pagos sin efectivo de solo el 20 %, Japón anda rezagado respecto a China, Corea del Sur, los Estados Unidos o el Reino Unido.




www.nippon.com









Aquí otra más actual (2019)









La misión de Japón hacia una visión sin dinero en efectivo


Mientras otros países están adoptando las transacciones digitales, las monedas y los billetes mantienen su supremacía en Japón. El gobierno japonés junto con el Ministro de Economía, Comercio e Industria está introduciendo la política ‘Visión sin dinero en efectivo’ que tiene por objetivo...




cashessentials.org









Alrededor del 65 % de los pagos en Japón se liquidan en efectivo, lo que duplica la media de 32 % en otras economías ricas, según un estudio realizado por el Boston Consulting Group. Más aún, el efectivo en circulación en Japón asciende a más del 20 % del PIB de la nación, un nivel que supera por amplio margen a Estados Unidos (8,3 %), China (9,5 %) o la zona euro (10,7 %). Es interesante destacar también, que a 30 de septiembre de 2018, los hogares japoneses tenían 1.860 billones de JPY (aproximadamente 17 billones de USD) de activos financieros totales, de los cuales más del 50 % los mantenían en dinero en efectivo, informa el Banco de la Reserva Federal de San Francisco.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigador: Creo que si, que la India sigue siendo el mayor importador de Plata, pero NO porque les guste más que el Oro y que es más bien al contrario. Se vuelcan en la Plata las clases menos favorecidas económicamente. Y se trata de una simple cuestión de poder adquisitivo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, ahora mismo es muy cara la adquisición de MPs en la India y más si tenemos en cuenta la fuerte depreciación que está sufriendo la Rupia... Nos fijamos lógicamente en el Euro, pero "tela" la devaluación que están sufriendo las monedas emergentes.
> 
> Saludos.



Y, sin embargo, su inflación es menor a la de Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Para un hindú, más que la Inflación en sí (sin obviar su importancia), es más importante el deflactor implícito del PIB, que es el cociente entre el PIB en moneda local a precios corrientes y el PIB en moneda local a precios constantes.

Dicho esto, y teniendo en cuenta la fortísima depreciación de la Rupia (en mínimos históricos), NO se puede comparar el poder adquisitivo de un hindú medio con el de un español/europeo medio. Y mucho más si consideramos la renta per cápita.

Además, la India suele tener fuertes fluctuaciones en su Inflación. Conozco un poco ese país a través de un familiar directo que vivió allí durante un tiempo.

Y todavía tengo un contacto en la India, de manera que suelo recibir regularmente información de ese país.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Una cosa es lo que le interese decir o hacer al Foro Económico Mundial y otra muy distinta la REALIDAD actual y esa dice que, en el Japón, la mejor forma de pagar es en efectivo. Es más, y esto es bastante desconocido, hay lugares en el Japón donde no se aceptan las tarjetas VISA o MASTERCARD.

Antes de la "Pandemia", el uso del efectivo entre los japoneses estaba extendido entre el 80% de la población. Ahora bien, es muy probable que el efectivo haya decaído a causa de la "Pandemia" y que es un fenómeno que sabemos ha sucedido en muchos países.

En realidad, la "Pandemia" tenía un amplio abanico de objetivos y que ha conseguido parcialmente, aparte de colocar unos sólidos "cimientos"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Una cosa es lo que le interese decir o hacer al Foro Económico Mundial y otra muy distinta la REALIDAD actual y esa dice que, en el Japón, la mejor forma de pagar es en efectivo. Es más, y esto es bastante desconocido, hay lugares en el Japón donde no se aceptan las tarjetas VISA o MASTERCARD.
> 
> Antes de la "Pandemia", el uso del efectivo entre los japoneses estaba extendido entre el 80% de la población. Ahora bien, es muy probable que el efectivo haya decaído a causa de la "Pandemia" y que es un fenómeno que sabemos ha sucedido en muchos países.
> 
> ...



He tirado de hemeroteca para recordar las estupideces que se llegaron a hacer para denostar al efectivo:

China destruyen billetes para evitar más contagios por el coronavirus




Luego a veces me siento a ver la tele después de comer, un programa de subastas que hacen en USA y me hace gracia cuando el subastador dice, "recordad, solo efectivo"

Cualquier estúpido que desee más pagar con tarjeta renunciando a la posesión física del dinero merece lo que le pueda pasar al respecto.

La tarjeta de crédito debería de ser un complemento al pago pero no un pago generalizado o absoluto desplazando al original que subyace tras la pantallita del móvil o de la TPV.

Se ha tejido una infraestructura por y para ir "obligando" al pago virtual, lo que a parte de generar miles de millones de comisiones diarias que acaban en las mismas manos, nos alejan del control de nuestro dinero, dando la posibilidad tanto al sistema como a terceros, de controlar nuestros gastos, o simplemente paralizarlos con un simple "click"

Predicad en este desierto y quizá logremos que algún alma entienda la realidad de lo que sucede y el futuro que nos espera.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Bueno, tengo algo de tiempo y me voy a explayar un poco sobre la India moderna y que es más contradictoria de lo que la gente sabe sobre ella...

Por un lado, permanece en la Commonwealth, así que tiene unos lazos muy estrechos con el Reino Unido y Europa. También reconoce a la Economía de mercado y el sistema liberal, pero por otra parte insiste en distanciarse de Occidente...

En la India existe un encendido debate sobre la estructura y la identidad que tiene el Estado hindú y que son mucho más modernas de lo que la gente piensa o sabe... Y es que en la India existen las siguientes tendencias:

- Un Nacionalismo liberal moderado, representado por el partido del Congreso Nacional Hindú, orientado a una reforma gradual y relajada de la sociedad hindú en una línea liberal-democrática y occidental, pero conservando algunas particularidades históricas y culturales.

- Tradicionalistas y conservadores, defensores de la identidad hindú (Hindutva) que insisten en preservar y revivir las tradiciones hindúes. Está representado por el mayor partido político de la India, el Partido Bhairati Janata, y en forma extrema por movimientos nacionalistas radicales como el Shiv Sena.

- El "occidentalismo" hindú, representado por los más modernistas y partidarios de un desarrollo acelerado según el modelo occidental, Liberalismo y desmantelamiento completo de las estructuras de la sociedad tradicional. En la Geopolítica, esta ala aboga por la orientación hacia los Estados Unidos y una alianza más profunda con los países occidentales e Israel.

- Las organizaciones políticas Dalit (los intocables) que se oponen duramente al Hinduismo y exigen una sociedad en términos radicalmente nuevos, incluyendo el desmantelamiento del propio Estado hindú.

- Movimientos nacionalistas separatistas, principalmente movimientos tamiles que insisten en la autonomía de varios grupos hindúes y que,ben algunos casos, llega al separatismo absoluto.

Todos esos movimientos tienen su propio modelo de la Historia hindú, su propia versión de la comprensión de la identidad hindú, su propio programa geopolítico y sus propios proyectos para el futuro.

Actualmente, gobierna Narendra Modi, líder del Partido Bharatiya Janata y que es un líder conservador que sigue la tradición del Nacionalismo hindú moderno. Es un opositor ideológico del liberal Partido del Congreso Nacional Hindú, históricamente vinculado a la familia Ghandi.

Hemos de entender que la India actual es un auténtico "Reino de Taifas", dado el separatismo latente que existe dentro de su Sociedad. Y tampoco podemos obviar la enorme población musulmana que tiene y con los consiguientes problemas de convivencia.

Luego es un país que tiene grandes problemas de carácter geopolítico con Pakistán y China...

Resumiendo, la India tiene un gran potencial, pero con el enorme hándicap de grandes problemas internos y también externos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hola, paketazo: La verdad, y es lo que percibo, es que la gente cada vez usa más el "plástico" para pagar. Ayer, en la cola del super (cajas rápidas) tuve tiempo de fijarme en esto y casi nadie pagaba en efectivo. Y estoy viendo esto para pagar un café, una botella de agua, etc. en el Gym.

Quizás, en las clases medias altas para arriba es donde se sigue utilizando el efectivo. Y no tengo dudas de que lo acabarán implementando con el tiempo y una caña... Además, sin casi oposición, al menos por estos lares.

Y la gente no tiene ni pajolera idea de la pérdida de Independencia (de todo tipo) que se tendrá con la adopción de esa medida.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> India todavia sigue siendo la ke mas plata demanda,¿me ekivoco?



En el vídeo de esta semana se analiza la salida de las bóvedas COMEX de oro y plata.
Y a donde van.
La plata a India. 200MOz con previsiones de llegar a los 300MOz a final de año.
El 30% de la producción mundial
Os lo dejo aqui


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre he pensado que lo de reducir a cero el uso del efectivo lo puede conseguir el gobierno de turno sin necesidad de prohibirlo con una medida tan sencilla como dejar de ser obligatorio que los comercios tengan CAMBIO... De forma que o tienes el importe exacto en efectivo o no puedes comprar en la mayoría de las ocasiones si no tienes "plástico" para pagar... Y la gente por pura pereza tenderá entonces a dejar de pagar con efectivo y cuando llegue a una situación de casi 0 el gobierno podrá prohibir lo que quiera por una simple política de hechos consumados... Y sí no al tiempo....


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sin embargo, Roma exigía siempre las "reparaciones de guerra" en Plata. También si era posible en Oro, pero ese metal precioso era muy escaso.
> 
> Un Imperio "platero" por excelencia fue el de China.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de la plata china creo ke tuvo su"boom"en el siglo 15,creo


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Una cosa es lo que le interese decir o hacer al Foro Económico Mundial y otra muy distinta la REALIDAD actual y esa dice que, en el Japón, la mejor forma de pagar es en efectivo. Es más, y esto es bastante desconocido, hay lugares en el Japón donde no se aceptan las tarjetas VISA o MASTERCARD.
> 
> Antes de la "Pandemia", el uso del efectivo entre los japoneses estaba extendido entre el 80% de la población. Ahora bien, es muy probable que el efectivo haya decaído a causa de la "Pandemia" y que es un fenómeno que sabemos ha sucedido en muchos países.
> 
> ...



Moneditas de plata niponas de finales del 19 y principios del 20...Mu bonitas...Igual ke las chinas
y coreanas del mismo periodo(dicen ke las emitieron a base de reacuñar 8 reales mejicanos)


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que lo de reducir a cero el uso del efectivo lo puede conseguir el gobierno de turno sin necesidad de prohibirlo con una medida tan sencilla como dejar de ser obligatorio que los comercios tengan CAMBIO... De forma que o tienes el importe exacto en efectivo o no puedes comprar en la mayoría de las ocasiones si no tienes "plástico" para pagar... Y la gente por pura pereza tenderá entonces a dejar de pagar con efectivo y cuando llegue a una situación de casi 0 el gobierno podrá prohibir lo que quiera por una simple política de hechos consumados... Y sí no al tiempo....



Creo ke lo ke indicas esta actualmente estipulado en el Codigo Civil(creo ke
entre los articulos 1100 y 1300)y puede ke en otras areas normativas


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> En el vídeo de esta semana se analiza la salida de las bóvedas COMEX de oro y plata.
> Y a donde van.
> La plata a India. 200MOz con previsiones de llegar a los 300MOz a final de año.
> El 30% de la producción mundial
> Os lo dejo aqui



Justo iba a citar dicho video
Daniel suele ser limpio y ordenado en sus exposiciones,creo ke esa es una de sus mejores facetas


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> He tirado de hemeroteca para recordar las estupideces que se llegaron a hacer para denostar al efectivo:
> 
> China destruyen billetes para evitar más contagios por el coronavirus
> 
> ...



Y ademas algunos de esos episodios no son mu antiguos;en los creditos finales he llegado a avistar
el año 2018,escrito tras el simbolito este de"copyright"


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, tengo algo de tiempo y me voy a explayar un poco sobre la India moderna y que es más contradictoria de lo que la gente sabe sobre ella...
> 
> Por un lado, permanece en la Commonwealth, así que tiene unos lazos muy estrechos con el Reino Unido y Europa. También reconoce a la Economía de mercado y el sistema liberal, pero por otra parte insiste en distanciarse de Occidente...
> 
> ...



Yo tambien conocia las palizas China-India
Parece ke llevan asi muchos años,a pesar de ser de BRICS
Tercera Guerra Mundial: Primeros Petardazos se Confirma nuestra exclusiva China India
“La Guerra India-China es un Escenario Real”, Gral. Rawat Jefe Estado Mayor Indio
China tiene tropas en fronteras de India y Corea desde hace meses


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Lo de la plata china creo ke tuvo su"boom"en el siglo 15,creo



Principalmente, en los Siglos XVI y XVII... En el Siglo XV no se explotaban todavía las minas americanas.

La gente suele desconocer que ambos Imperios, es decir el Español y el Chino coincidieron en el tiempo en su esplendor y decadencia. Y eso fue posible por la interrelación comercial que existía entre ambos Imperios.

De hecho, España iniciaba su declive después de Rocroi y en ese mismo año o el siguiente los mongoles llegaron hasta Pekín...

Por cierto, el 50% de la Plata procedente de América, la exportaba España a China. Por tanto, eran muy comunes los Reales de a 8 con resellos chinos.

Y no ha habido ningún Imperio que le diera tanta importancia monetaria a la Plata como el de la China de aquellos tiempos. Por dar un ejemplo: el ratio Oro vs Plata estaba de 1:5 a 1:7...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Yo tambien conocia las palizas China-India
> Parece ke llevan asi muchos años,a pesar de ser de BRICS
> Tercera Guerra Mundial: Primeros Petardazos se Confirma nuestra exclusiva China India
> “La Guerra India-China es un Escenario Real”, Gral. Rawat Jefe Estado Mayor Indio
> China tiene tropas en fronteras de India y Corea desde hace meses



La India y China tuvieron un breve conflicto bélico por la demarcación fronteriza en 1962 y eso sigue sin solucionarse a día de hoy...

los acuerdos bilaterales alcanzados en 1996 y 2005 prohiben el uso de armas de fuego en enfrentamientos en una franja de dos kilómetros de distancia de la línea de demarcación. Y esto provoca que los soldados de ambos bandos se maten o sufran heridas mediante la utilización de bastones, piedras y otro tipo de armas.

En Junio del 2020, los oficiales hindúes recibieron órdenes para hacer uso de las armas de fuego ante "situaciones extraordinarias".

Hace algún tiempo, escribí (y no en este foro) sobre una nueva arma que habría utilizado China en la zona fronteriza, provocando la muerte de varios soldados hindúes. Se trataría de una especie de "microondas" o al menos con sus mismos efectos.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Yo doy por segura la desaparición del efectivo. No algo que vaya a suceder en breve, pero que si creo que acabará llegando.

Eso me impulsó a buscar unos posibles rendimientos futuros para quienes me hereden y sepan qué hacer con ello... que esa es otra.

Se trata de hacer una "hucha" con monedas de la zona Euro que destaquen o tengan alguna particularidad e incluso sin que tengan ninguna "excepcionalidad". Y es que en un mundo sin efectivo, seguirían existiendo la Numismática y la afición por las colecciones...

En fin, es una opción que puede funcionar, no para nosotros, pero factible para aquellos que nos hereden.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y es que en un mundo sin efectivo, seguirían existiendo la Numismática y la afición por las colecciones...



En un mundo sin cartas sigue habiendo aficionados a los sellos?


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Principalmente, en los Siglos XVI y XVII... En el Siglo XV no se explotaban todavía las minas americanas.
> 
> La gente suele desconocer que ambos Imperios, es decir el Español y el Chino coincidieron en el tiempo en su esplendor y decadencia. Y eso fue posible por la interrelación comercial que existía entre ambos Imperios.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto. Recomiendo a ese respecto la miniserie "el imperio de la plata" que se puede ver gratis en rtve play que desgrana todo eso estupendamente... Y China no ha olvidado lo que llaman "el siglo de la humillación" a partir de las guerras del opio como recientemente han recordado, algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta para comprender sus actuales movimientos geoestrategicos... pues su objetivo último es aprovechar su bonanza económica actual para asegurarse de que no vuelva a producirse esa situación bajo ningún concepto...


----------



## srdome (25 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, el efectivo desaparece muy rápido, en mi trabajo el 80% es con tarjeta.
Hoy pague con un billete de 50€ y me dieron de cambio 4 billetes de 5€ no tenían otra cosa y la semana pasada 5€ en monedas de 50 céntimos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Sep 2022)

srdome dijo:


> Buenas tardes, el efectivo desaparece muy rápido, en mi trabajo el 80% es con tarjeta.
> Hoy pague con un billete de 50€ y me dieron de cambio 4 billetes de 5€ no tenían otra cosa y la semana pasada 5€ en monedas de 50 céntimos.



Según las gafas con las que mires...

Yo he visto muchos bares que no aceptan pagos con tarjeta.

Asesorias fiscales que le miran el IRPF a un cliente random y le cobran 40 Eur. sin factura.

Inspectores de hacienda que piden trabajos en sus hogares a cristaleros, pintores, albañiles, fontaneros, etc... y no quieren factura para ahorrarse el iva.


----------



## srdome (25 Sep 2022)

Tienes razón, pero al que vive de una nómina y se la ingresan en el banco a fin de mes, paga mas cómodo en tarjeta.
Yo he ofrecido a clientes un descuento por pagar en efectivo y me dicen que no que por 20€ no van a ir al cajero a sacar efectivo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En un mundo sin cartas sigue habiendo aficionados a los sellos?



Pues, yo mismo... Soy aficionado a la Numismática y a la Filatelia. Ambos son mundos de los que se habla muchas veces desde el desconocimiento.

La afición a la Filatelia la tengo ahora un tanto aparcada, pero cuento con una colección bastante interesante y no me refiero expresamente a su valor económico... que también.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Sep 2022)

srdome dijo:


> Buenas tardes, el efectivo desaparece muy rápido, en mi trabajo el 80% es con tarjeta.
> Hoy pague con un billete de 50€ y me dieron de cambio 4 billetes de 5€ no tenían otra cosa y la semana pasada 5€ en monedas de 50 céntimos.



La gente no paga ya ni dos euros en moneda, se hacen un bizum, vaya locos

muchos no tienen nada consigo, ni una moneda


----------



## frankie83 (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, yo mismo... Soy aficionado a la Numismática y a la Filatelia. Ambos son mundos de los que se habla muchas veces desde el desconocimiento.
> 
> La afición a la Filatelia la tengo ahora un tanto aparcada, pero cuento con una colección bastante interesante y no me refiero expresamente a su valor económico... que también.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo empecé en los ochenta, cuando estaba de moda y aprendí infinidad de cosas con ellos; lugares, efemérides etc, pero no te escondo que tenían mucho más fascinación cuando los sacabas de las cartas con vapor etc


----------



## ELOS (25 Sep 2022)

srdome dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero al que vive de una nómina y se la ingresan en el banco a fin de mes, paga mas cómodo en tarjeta.
> Yo he ofrecido a clientes un descuento por pagar en efectivo y me dicen que no que por 20€ no van a ir al cajero a sacar efectivo



También a la tarjeta se le llama "el dinero de los pobres". Nuestros amigos los bancos nos dan infinitas posibilidades de retrasar el pago mes a mes mientras nuestra nómina esté en sus manos. Ya ha pasado en anteriores crisis.
Lo peor es que la gente está empezando a tirar de crédito no para compras prescindibles, sino para pagar deudas y en alimentación.

De todos modos no rechazan el efectivo sólo por esta causa, es que a pesar de pagar con tarjeta, nunca llevan ni una moneda encima.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Sep 2022)

srdome dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero al que vive de una nómina y se la ingresan en el banco a fin de mes, paga mas cómodo en tarjeta.
> Yo he ofrecido a clientes un descuento por pagar en efectivo y me dicen que no que por 20€ no van a ir al cajero a sacar efectivo



Así es, de todas formas los que viven de una nómina no tienen forma de escapar del sistema, y como ya cobran digital se mantienen en ese marco de referencia y no salen de él ni se lo plantean, autónomos y empresarios lo ven diferente, eso influye mucho.


----------



## srdome (25 Sep 2022)

Mis hijos son un ejemplo, de 23 y 27 años cuando tienen que coger el autobús para ir a Madrid siempre me piden si tengo monedas o un billete pequeño . También influye que han quitado muchas sucursales bancarias y para sacar de cajero tienen que cojer el coche.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo empecé en los ochenta, cuando estaba de moda y aprendí infinidad de cosas con ellos; lugares, efemérides etc, pero no te escondo que tenían mucho más fascinación cuando los sacabas de las cartas con vapor etc



Bueno, yo en la Filatelia tengo colecciones muy variadas que van desde los anuarios filatélicos, pasando por los sobres sellados del primer día, hasta las series conmemorativas y/o específicas. El problema que yo tengo en la Filatelia es de espacio, así que ya puedes hacerte una idea de lo que tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Respecto a lo que habéis comentado, la verdad es que mucha gente va con la tarjeta vencida mucho antes de llegar a fin de mes. Vivimos en una Sociedad sumamente endeudada y que va a sufrir mucho con la Inflación actual y la subida de las tasas de interés. Así que para una gran mayoría de la población no va ser relevante si desaparece el efectivo. Total, entre unas cosas y otras, apenas lo ven...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La India y China tuvieron un breve conflicto bélico por la demarcación fronteriza en 1962 y eso sigue sin solucionarse a día de hoy...
> 
> los acuerdos bilaterales alcanzados en 1996 y 2005 prohiben el uso de armas de fuego en enfrentamientos en una franja de dos kilómetros de distancia de la línea de demarcación. Y esto provoca que los soldados de ambos bandos se maten o sufran heridas mediante la utilización de bastones, piedras y otro tipo de armas.
> 
> ...



Ostras,arma sonica/electromagnetica como el HAARP de Estados Unidos...Pues como no sea el SPS chino...


----------



## Hostigador (25 Sep 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Muy cierto. Recomiendo a ese respecto la miniserie "el imperio de la plata" que se puede ver gratis en rtve play que desgrana todo eso estupendamente... Y China no ha olvidado lo que llaman "el siglo de la humillación" a partir de las guerras del opio como recientemente han recordado, algo que hay que tener muy en cuenta para comprender sus actuales movimientos geoestrategicos... pues su objetivo último es aprovechar su bonanza económica actual para asegurarse de que no vuelva a producirse esa situación bajo ningún concepto...



Creo ke se cual dices,lo vi en la 2


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Ostras,arma sonica/electromagnetica como el HAARP de Estados Unidos...Pues como no sea el SPS chino...



No tiene nada que ver con el HAARP... Es algo nuevo y muy diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (26 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Una cosa es lo que le interese decir o hacer al Foro Económico Mundial y otra muy distinta la REALIDAD actual y esa dice que, en el Japón, la mejor forma de pagar es en efectivo. Es más, y esto es bastante desconocido, hay lugares en el Japón donde no se aceptan las tarjetas VISA o MASTERCARD.
> 
> Antes de la "Pandemia", el uso del efectivo entre los japoneses estaba extendido entre el 80% de la población. Ahora bien, es muy probable que el efectivo haya decaído a causa de la "Pandemia" y que es un fenómeno que sabemos ha sucedido en muchos países.
> 
> ...



En ese tema Japón ha cambiado una barbaridad (sobre todo el año antes de lo que iba a ser los juegos olimpicos se pusieron las pilas cosa fina) otra cosa es que en su población no han conseguido cambiar el chip.

Algún sitio queda que no acepten tarjetas pero no es lo de antes.. hasta 2009-2010 era dificil encontrar hoteles que te aceptasen tarjeta si te apartabas de los sitios a los que van los turistas, en el 2018 hasta en el sitio mas insospechado (tiendas de barrio del quinto pino donde ven un extranjero cada 30 de febrero) podías pagar con tarjeta, en ese tema ha cambiado una barbaridad (desde la primera vez que fuí en 2004).




frankie83 dijo:


> En un mundo sin cartas sigue habiendo aficionados a los sellos?



Depende de los sellos 








Sello La Abadía del crimen


Compra online el pliego con 6 sellos de La Abadía del crimen y revive un clásico de los videojuegos! Una edición especial, exclusiva de Correos.




tienda.correos.es









__





Conbini Japan - Your Japanese Online Store


Online store for japanese products, japan food, japan snacks and sweets, japan noodles, japan DIY, japan drinks, japan kitchenware, manga, anime, japan retro games, japan merchandising




conbinijapan.com


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Está habiendo un cambio en los medios estatales de China con respecto a Putin y la guerra que mantiene con Ucrania.

A los medios censurados de China se les permite adoptar una sorprendente línea crítica sobre la movilización recientemente anunciada por Rusia y también por las últimas amenazas de usar armas nucleares, lo que es un claro cambio distintivo en el tono editorial de los medios de comunicación chinos.

Los comentaristas políticos chinos, citados en medios estatales generalmente muy censurados, dijeron que incluso si Moscú pudiera reclutar sustancialmente más soldados, solo obtendría una ventaja marginal sobre los ucranianos en el campo de batalla en el próximo invierno.

Afirmaron que las tropas rusas sufrían de escasos suministros de alimentos, armas obsoletas y baja moral, haciéndose eco de gran parte de los informes de los medios occidentales sobre la guerra.

Quizás sea significativo que el cambio de tono se produjera después de que el Presidente Xi planteara preguntas y preocupaciones sobre las operaciones militares de Rusia en Ucrania durante la reunión que mantuvo con Putin, en Uzbekistán el 15 de Septiembre pasado.

Además, en una reunión con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, al margen de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas en New York el jueves pasado, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, dijo que todos los países merecen respeto por su soberanía e integridad nacional.

Recordemos que en las primeras semanas después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, los medios chinos informaron solo positivamente sobre las operaciones militares de Rusia y predijeron que ésta ganaría la guerra fácilmente.

Pero después de los informes generalizados sobre el aumento de las bajas sufridas por el Ejército ruso, los medios chinos comenzaron a cambiar gradualmente su tono en la información de la guerra de Ucrania.

Para evitar las sanciones occidentales, China, al menos oficialmente, se ha mantenido neutral en el conflicto ruso-ucraniano y ha pedido a las partes que resuelvan el conflicto mediante negociaciones.

Después de que Xi y Putin se reunieran el 15 de Septiembre, la declaración oficial del Gobierno chino no mencionó que los dos líderes hablaron sobre Ucrania durante la reunión.

El 21 de Septiembre, Putin dijo que estaba preparado para usar armas nucleares contra Occidente, devolviendo las amenazas recibidas. Y enfatizó que está vez "No estoy mintiendo".

La mayoría de los comentaristas chinos en artículos recientes de los medios estatales expresaron sus dudas de que Putin realmente use armas nucleares.

Hu Xijin, ex editor en jefe del "Global Times", dirigido por el Partido Comunista, dijo que si Rusia detonara armas nucleares tácticas en Ucrania pondría en peligro la Paz mundial.

El influyente comentarista nacionalista escribió que "si Putin cree que sin el uso de armas nucleares tácticas, Rusia perderá la guerra en Ucrania, su Gobierno caerá y Rusia se enfrentará a la desintegración, entonces es probable que ordene el uso de armas nucleares ".

Hu escribió: "No importa de quien sea la culpa, los Estados Unidos, Occidente y Rusia no deberían llevar la situación a un limite de vida o muerte. La Humanidad está en Paz,by la Paz siempre necesita cierto margen de maniobra y compromiso ".

Jin Canrong, profesor y decano asociado de la Escuela de Estudios Internacionales de la Universidad Renmin, en China, dijo que Putin tendría que pensar profundamente si debería usar armas nucleares, lo que, en su opinión, sería un desastre para el resto del mundo.

Escribió en una evaluación crítica que incluso si Rusia pudiera movilizar y desplegar 300.000 reservistas en Ucrania, solo mejoraría la defensa en las áreas ocupadas por Rusia, pero probablemente no cambiaría más la situación.

Zhou Ming, columnista militar de Phoenix TV, escribió en un artículo que Putin probablemente no usaría armas nucleares a menos que se enfrentara a una situación extrema.

Zhou dijo que no se puede justificar que Rusia use armas nucleares en Ucrania, que cumplió completamente su promesa de entregar miles de armas atómicas en el 2001, especialmente cuando Moscú estuvo entre los que acordaron brindar garantías de seguridad al país.

Opinó que los Estados Unidos y la OTAN tendrían motivos para atacar a Rusia directamente, en lugar de un representante en Ucrania, si Putin usara armas nucleares. Zhou dijo que una vez que Putin presione el botón nuclear, ya no tendrá disuasión frente a Occidente.

En la misma línea crítica, un sitio web chino publicó una versión traducida de un informe de la NBC Newls, que citó a varios académicos occidentales que dijeron que no creen que Putin use armas nucleares. El artículo se titulaba "Putin habla sobre el uso de armas nucleares nuevamente, pero los académicos dicen que está mintiendo".

Otros artículos señalaron que muchos jóvenes rusos habían huído del país porque no querían unirse al ejército y luchar. Los artículos de los medios estatales chinos dijeron que era comprensible que quisieran escapar de la convocatoria de tropas, ya que el ejército ruso podría no darles suficientes alimentos o armas cuando se desplieguen en Ucrania.

Bajo la estricta censura en línea de China, es raro que los artículos con ángulos y mensajes anti rusos circulen en línea.

El 20 de Septiembre pasado, un artículo chino con el título "La guerra permite que la gente sepa que Rusia solo tiene dos amigos reales en el mundo" fue ampliamente difundido por los principales sitios web de noticias.

En él, Grikory Karasin, Presidente del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Consejo de la Federación de Rusia, fue citado diciendo en el periódico "Pravda" que los rusos ahora saben que solo tiene dos verdaderos amigos: Irán y Corea del Norte. Karasin dijo que sólo Irán estaba dispuesto a vender drones militares a Rusia, mientras que Corea del Norte se había ofrecido a enviar trabajadores para ayudar a reconstruir la región de Donbas.

El artículo de"Pravda" también decía que Rusia no se hubiera referido a China como un "verdadero amigo". El artículo había sido eliminado por completo por los censores estatales de Internet de China a partir del lunes pasado, lo que demuestra que las críticas a Rusia son una cosa, pero las críticas rusas a China son otra.

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de Jeff Pao)

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

Dos comentarios a los debates escuchados esta mañana en tv
1. Nos dice un catedrático el mantra de que bajar impuestos aumenta la inflación, no lo explica. Yo creo que es al revés (y no digo si son necesarios o no), si recaudo impuestos y subvenciono un bien, pongamos el agua con gas, su precio no bajará, tenderá a subir casi tanto como lo subvencionado 
2. Se habla mucho de las luces navideñas. Es un tema de sentido común (sentido que nunca ha existido). La Navidad para mí empieza el 21 de diciembre y acaba el 6 de enero, ¿por qué encender las luces a finales de octubre como se ha llegado a hacer?


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Dos comentarios a los debates escuchados esta mañana en tv
> 1. Nos dice un catedrático el mantra de que bajar impuestos aumenta la inflación, no lo explica. Yo creo que es al revés (y no digo si son necesarios o no), si recaudo impuestos y subvenciono un bien, pongamos el agua con gas, su precio no bajará, tenderá a subir casi tanto como lo subvencionado
> 2. Se habla mucho de las luces navideñas. Es un tema de sentido común (sentido que nunca ha existido). La Navidad para mí empieza el 21 de diciembre y acaba el 6 de enero, ¿por qué encender las luces a finales de octubre como se ha llegado a hacer?



Respecto a las luces navideñas, la cosa está bien clara.

La navidad ha pasado de ser un tiempo litúrgico a una campaña de ventas desmesuradas donde la gente vende hasta su madre para simular un evento que nada tiene que ver con sus orígenes.

Por lo tanto esa campaña cuanto más extensa sea, mayor posibilidad de negocio.

Y si fueran pocos los reyes, también se importa de donde sea las estupideces que hagan falta, tipo Halloween, Papá Nöel, Carnavales, Oktoberfest, 4 de Julio, Acción de gracias y demás gilipolleces Hollywoodienses.

Así que se encienden las luces y las masas se meten en situación, obedeciendo los mensajes subliminales que radian los medios para convertirse en consumidores masivos de alegría, bondad y tolerancia enlatada a golpe de visa/mastercard.

¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2022)

@FranMen: El problema que existe en un libre mercado es que no puedes estar subvencionando e interviniendo continuamente. Ahora estamos en una situación extraordinaria y los Gobiernos no tienen más remedio que hacer lo que están haciendo si quieren mantener la "calma" en las calles....

De todas formas, cuando se retiren las subvenciones y el intervencionismo, los precios apenas bajarán y los impuestos se harán más visibles y eso seguirá produciendo Inflación.

Es fácil decir, desde la oposición, que hay que bajar impuestos y es lo que todos deseamos, a fin de cuentas a nadie le gusta pagar por algo que no controla o no le parece bien cómo se está gestionando. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando los "opositores" llegan al Poder y hacen todo lo contrario de lo que antes decían. Y el PP es un claro ejemplo de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2022)

@paraisofiscal: Lo de las luces de las Navidades y de otras "fiestas" importadas es un despilfarro de Energía que ningún país se puede permitir en estos momentos. Con un par de semanas en Navidades hay más que suficiente.

Por otro lado, debe ser muy deprimente para aquellos niños que ven tanto "esplendor" en las calles y, en cambio, cuando llegan a sus casas reina lo "justito"... y eso sucede en muchos hogares españoles y aumentando.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Respecto a las luces navideñas, la cosa está bien clara.
> 
> La navidad ha pasado de ser un tiempo litúrgico a una campaña de ventas desmesuradas donde la gente vende hasta su madre para simular un evento que nada tiene que ver con sus orígenes.
> 
> ...



Lo que no saben es que el exceso de estímulos termina por producir tolerancia. Hace mucho tiempo que llegamos a ese punto


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

Recordad que China y Rusia, pese a ser comunistas, nunca han sido aliados. Han compartido intereses pero mirándose de reojo.
La URSS en su momento les vendió a precio de oro comida y material obsoleto, China, al principio fue más “inocente” en pos del comunismo pero después, pensando en su tamaño y población ha querido (y conseguido) ser líder del mundo oriental por encima de Rusia.
Rusia sigue un poco perdida entre oriente y occidente sin conseguir conjugar ni sacar beneficio de ambos mundos.
China es muy pragmática, busca su propio beneficio, que el mundo haga lo que quiera mientras no se entrometan en sus asuntos (véase Taiwán). Rusia es más “idealista”
Sus líderes, que son los que mandan y deciden, no escapan a la filosofía e historia de sus países


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Es cierto que, históricamente, China y Rusia no se han llevado bien, incluso cuando ambos países ejercían un Comunismo "duro".

Sin embargo, en la actualidad, ambos países lideran las iniciativas para propiciar un mundo Bipolar y donde los BRICS tendrían un peso relevante. Por lo tanto, China y Rusia no tienen más remedio que entenderse.

Las críticas actuales de los medios de comunicación chinos vienen porque consideran que la "Operación especial" ha sido un fracaso y tampoco han gustado las amenazas de Putin de utilizar armas nucleares. Lógicamente, China no quiere que se llegue a ese extremo, entre otras cosas porque podría verse arrastrada a una Guerra Mundial.

Y, Sí, a China solo le interesa lo que pueda sacar para sí misma. Luego, también es "maestra" en la práctica de la "ambigüedad"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

Lo de China y Rusia es un matrimonio de conveniencia no por amor.
Los americanos que son mu’ listos ya fomentaron con nuestro “amigo” Nixon (creo que bien aconsejado por Kissinger) la separación entre ambos países pues sabían lo que su asociación significaba. Los chinos se dejaron hacer a cambio de beneficios.
De todas formas, como ya se ha dicho aquí, los chinos no olvidan la colonización occidental cuando siempre se han considerado el ombligo del mundo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2022)

@FranMen: Lo que China no olvida ni olvidará jamás son las Guerras del Opio y que permitieron a los anglosajones, especialmente a los británicos, el apropiarse de buen parte de sus recursos, incluida la Plata que poseía.

Además, fueron guerras provocadas y sumamente injustas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El Foro Económico Mundial hizo un gran movimiento en el espacio de la moneda digital está semana con el lanzamiento de Crypto Sustainability Coalition.

La coalición incluye 30 grupos e instituciones diferentes que se fusionaron para investigar la tecnología Web3, como las Criptomonedas y la cadena de bloques, para ayudar al mundo a convertirse en carbono neutral.

"Un aspecto importante y único de Web3 es que utiliza la tecnología para apoyar y recompensar la participación y acción directa de la comunidad", dijo Brynly Llyr, directora de activos digitales del Foro Económico Mundial.

La coalición examinará cómo agregar "créditos de carbono" a la cadena de bloques. Los socios incluyen a Accenture, Crypto Council for Innovación, Rainforest Partnership, Sustainable Bitcoin Standard, Zero Labs y otros.

El Foro Económico Mundial ha sido analizado por promover la "Pandemia" para lograr un "Gran Reset" en el que las economías globales utilizan organizaciones públicas y privadas para luchar contra el cambio climático.

Durante el foro de este año, el orador del Foro Económico Mundial y Director Ejecutivo de Finanzas de Noruega, Kjerstin Braathen, dijo que la gente debería esperar "dolor" y "escasez de energía" a medida que el mundo persigue la agenda de cambio climático del Foro Económico Mundial.

"Necesitamos aceptar que habrá algo de dolor en el proceso", dijo Braathen.

"El ritmo que necesitamos [para terminar el cambio climático] se abrirá para los pasos en falso. Se abrirá por escasez de energía. Creará presiones inflacionarias, y tal vez debamos comenzá a hablar de eso: ese dolor realmente vale la pena ".

"Porque si no lo hacemos, no hay caso comercial. No hay economía. No hay bienestar. Pero hasta ahora, creo que hemos sido un poco cuidadosos al hablar sobre el dolor a corto plazo que probablemente provenga de este cambio tan importante".

Su paso al espacio de la moneda digital no es el único paso preocupante del Foro. Otras ideas cuestionables del Foro Económico Mundial incluyen un llamado a poner fin a la propiedad de automóviles privados y sugerir que se borre el sol para enfriar el planeta.

"Los científicos del MIT dicen que las 'burbujas espaciales' podrían ayudar a revertir el cambio climático al reflejar el calor del Sol lejos de la Tierra", explicar can un video del Foro.

"Los científicos dicen que eliminar solo el 1,8% de los rayos del sol revertería por completo el calentamiento global".

En fin... que estos "gansos" cada vez pisan menos el suelo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Cada vez hay más ganas de "liarla parda"...

Ayer tarde llegaron los primeros informes, tal y como se informó en los medios alemanes, de una despresurización en el Nord Stream 2, una línea submarina que conecta Rusia y Alemania. Esto fue seguido más tarde por la noticia de que el Nord Stream 1 también se ha despresurizado. La presión en el Nord Stream 2 se desplomó de 105 bares a solo 7 bares. Se han visualizado fugas de burbujas de gas en el Mar Báltico, cerca de la isla danesa de Bornholm.

Al parecer, el Nord Stream 1 también tiene fugas de burbujas de gas en dos lugares diferentes, afectando uno a la zona económica sueca y el otro a la zona económica danesa.

Está claro que aquí no ha habido "casualidades" y tiene toda la pinta de que los dos gasoductos han sido saboteados.

Dadas las tensiones geopolíticas y la Crisis energética en Europa, lo fácil es "culpar" a Rusia, pero yo tampoco descartaría a los anglos...

No está de más recordar unas declaraciones del Presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, realizadas en Febrero de este año...

Biden: "Si Rusia invade... entonces ya no habrá un Nord Stream 2. Le pondremos fin".

Periodista: "Pero, cómo hará exactamente, ya que... el proyecto está bajo el control de Alemania?

Biden: "Te lo prometo, seremos capaces de hacer eso".

En fin... sobran comentarios.

Todavía desconocemos muchos detalles sobre lo sucedido, así que tampoco se puede acusar a nadie en concreto, pero es evidente que la teoría del sabotaje es la que parece más evidente.

Se sabe que los sismólogos suecos creen que la segunda explosión en Nord Stream fue equivalente en potencia a una explosión de más de 100 kgs. de dinamita.

Los sismólogos suecos están seguros de que el incidente con Nord Stream se debió a explosiones, no fue el resultado de un terremoto o deslizamiento de tierra.

Las ubicaciones aproximadas de las fugas se encuentran en el área de la cuenca de Bornholm (profundidad media de 43 m), la más cercana a la isla. La profundidad es lo bastante pequeña como para permitir operaciones de buceadores de combate, así como para el uso de vehículos operados a distancia...

Supongo que sabremos más en los próximos días, aunque a saber lo que nos "contarán"... A mí, en lo personal, me cuesta creer que Rusia destruya algo suyo y que tanto le ha costado construir. A mí me recuerda la "narrativa" del bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia por parte de Rusia... cuando está ocupada por ese país. Surrealismo puro y duro.

Lo dicho al principio: hay ganas de que se "lie" fuertemente en Europa...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Sep 2022)

Yo, sinceramente, espero que esto no siga escalando porque tiene una pinta cada vez peor... de lo que he leído por ahí, la opción "menos mala" que he visto como explicación a ese sabotaje es que dado que Polonia ha pasado a ser el nuevo "niño mimado useño" en detrimento de Alemania y que está aumentando ESPECTACULARMENTE su gasto armamentístico (va a llegar el 3% de su PIB, una burrada...) incluyendo por supuesto "chuches useños" de alto calibre y precio (tanques Abrams, cazas F35, helicópteros....) este movimiento pretende darle la "exclusividad" de gestión y venta del gas a través del gasoducto que acaban de inaugurar para proporcionar gas noruego a través de Suecia y Dinamarca en detrimento de los saboteados... con lo cual todo diox tendrá que pasar por caja y pagar a Polonia, que le vendrá muy bien para pagar todas esas armas....

Lo que temo muy mucho es la reacción rusa a todo esto, porque ya el llamamiento a la movilización es bastante grave...









Un gasoducto suministrará a Polonia gas Noruego pasando por Dinamarca


Europa sigue trabajando para dejar de depender del gas ruso. El gasoducto Baltic transportarán gas noruego a Polonia a través de Dinamarca a partir del 1 de octubre




es.euronews.com


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: A veces muchas cosas empiezan a "cuadrar"... Ya ha sido "casualidad" que se hayan saboteado dos gasoductos rusos cuando va entrar en funcionamiento uno nuevo que va de Noruega a Polonia.

Bueno, Polonia tiene que reponer el armamento "viejo" que han enviado a los ucranianos. Llegados aquí, parece mentira que Polonia no recuerde su historia y lo mal parados que salieron de su último enfrentamiento bélico con Rusia.

Yo también empiezo a estar bastante preocupado por la escalada que está teniendo todo esto y la "olla" se le puede ir a cualquiera en el momento menos pensado... Y pagaríamos justos por pecadores... Como siempre ha sucedido.

De todas formas, no percibo ganas de intentar rebajar la tensión geopolítica existente, más bien al contrario y no se pierde el más mínimo tiempo en echar más leña al fuego.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)

*LA ESCASEZ Y LA HIPERINFLACIÓN CONDUCEN A LA MISERIA TOTAL*

Por Egon von Greyerz
Octubre 20, 2021


Al final de los principales ciclos económicos, se desarrolla escasez en todas las áreas de la economía. Y esto es lo que el mundo está experimentando hoy a nivel mundial. Hay una falta general de mano de obra, ya sea personal de restaurante, camioneros o personal médico..
También hay escasez de materias primas, litio (baterías de coche eléctrico), semiconductores, alimentos, gran cantidad de productos de consumo, cajas de cartón, Energía y etc, etc. La lista es interminable.


*ESCASEZ POR TODAS PARTES*
Por supuesto, todo se atribuye a Covid, pero la mayor parte de esta escasez se debe a problemas estructurales. Hoy tenemos un sistema global que no puede hacer frente a los más mínimos desequilibrios en la cadena de suministro..
Solo falta un pequeño componente que podría cambiar la historia, como lo explica la canción infantil a continuación.:

*Por falta de un clavo se perdió el zapato.
Por falta de una herradura, el caballo se perdió.
A falta de un caballo se perdió el jinete.
A falta de un jinete se perdió la batalla.
A falta de una batalla, el reino se perdió.
Y todo por falta de clavo de herradura*.



El mundo no solo es vulnerable a la escasez de bienes y servicios.


*BOMBAS*
Las bombas pueden aparecer desde cualquier lugar. Vamos a enumerar algunos como:

*Colapso del dólar (y otras monedas))*
*caída de la bolsa*
*Incumplimiento de deuda, colapso de bonos (por ejemplo, Evergrande)*
*Crisis de liquidez (si la impresión de dinero se detiene o no tiene efecto))*
*Inflación que lleva a la hiperinflación*
Existe una alta probabilidad de que no solo suceda uno de los anteriores en los próximos años, sino todos.


*Porque así acaban los imperios y las burbujas económicas.*

El Imperio Romano necesitaba 500.000 soldados para controlar su vasto imperio.









_El emperador Septimio Severo (200 d. C.) aconsejó a sus hijos “Enriquecer las tropas con oro pero nadie más”._

A medida que los costos y los impuestos se dispararon, Roma recurrió al mismo truco al que recurre cada gobierno cuando se excede y el dinero se acaba. – *Degradación de la moneda.*

Entonces, entre 180 y 280 d. C., la moneda romana, el denario, pasó del 100% del contenido de plata a CERO..

Y en aquellos días, los soldados eran astutos y exigían el pago en monedas de oro y no en monedas de plata degradadas..

Aunque EE.UU. no está oficialmente en conflicto militar con ningún país, todavía hay 173.000 soldados estadounidenses en 159 países con 750 bases en 80 países. Estados Unidos gasta el 11% del presupuesto o $730 mil millones en costos militares.










Desde el comienzo de la participación de EE. UU. en Afganistán, el Pentágono ha gastado un total de $ 14 billones, de los cuales el 35-50% se destinó a contratistas de defensa..

A lo largo de la historia, las guerras han comenzado principalmente como empresas rentables, "robando" recursos naturales (como oro o granos) y otros bienes, a menudo debido a la escasez. Pero la guerra afgana difícilmente puede considerarse económicamente exitosa y EE. UU. habría necesitado una empresa más rentable que la guerra afgana para equilibrar su presupuesto..

*EE. UU. EN BANCARROTA SIN SALIDA: NECESITA PRESTAR EL 46 % DEL PRESUPUESTO*
El gasto federal anual de EE. UU. es de $ 7 billones y los ingresos son de $ 3,8 billones..

Por lo tanto, EE. UU. gasta 3,2 billones de dólares más cada año de lo que gana en ingresos fiscales. Así, para “equilibrar” el presupuesto, el decadencia del imperio estadounidense debe pedir prestado o imprimir el 46% de su gasto total.

Ni siquiera el Imperio Romano, con su poderío militar, se habría salido con la suya tomando prestado o imprimiendo la mitad de sus gastos..

*MISERIA TOTAL COMO DIJO MR MICAWBER:*

Como dijo Mr Micawber en David Copperfield de Charles Dickens:



> *‘Ingreso anual 20 libras, gasto anual 19 [libras] 19 [chelines] y seis [peniques], resultado felicidad. Ingreso anual 20 libras, gasto anual 20 libras debería y seis, resultado miseria.’*



Y cuando, como en el caso de EE. UU., gastas casi el doble de lo que ganas, eso es *MISERIA TOTAL.*

Ni un individuo ni un país pueden gastar el 100% más de sus ingresos sin consecuencias graves. He escrito muchos artículos sobre estas consecuencias y cómo sobrevivir a la burbuja de todo

*LA INFLACIÓN ESTÁ AQUÍ*
El curso más obvio de los acontecimientos es la continua escasez combinada con el rápido aumento de los precios de los bienes y servicios. Recuerdo bien en la década de 1970 cómo, por ejemplo, los precios del petróleo se triplicaron entre 1974 y 1975 de $ 3 a $ 10 y en 1980 habían subido 10 veces a $40.

Lo mismo está sucediendo ahora en todo el mundo..

Eso pone a los bancos centrales entre la espada y la pared, ya que la inflación proviene de todas las partes de la economía y es *NO TRANSITORIO!

La inflación real es hoy del 13,5 %, como muestra el siguiente gráfico, según cómo se calculaba la inflación en la década de 1980.*








*IMPLOSIÓN O EXPLOSIÓN*
Los banqueros centrales pueden aplastar la inflación crónica reduciéndola y, al mismo tiempo, crear una restricción de liquidez que acabará por completo con una economía que necesita estímulos constantemente. O pueden continuar imprimiendo cantidades ilimitadas de dinero fiduciario sin valor, ya sea en papel o en dólares digitales.

Si los bancos centrales privan de liquidez a la economía o la inundan, el resultado será desastroso. Si el sistema financiero muere por una implosión o una explosión es realmente irrelevante. Ambos conducirán a *MISERIA TOTAL*.

Su elección es obvia, ya que nunca se atreverían a matar de hambre a una economía ansiosa por pociones venenosas de estímulo..

*La historia nos dice que los bancos centrales harán lo único que saben en estas circunstancias, que es pisar el acelerador de la inflación hasta el fondo.*.

Según la definición económica austriaca, hemos tenido inflación crónica durante años, ya que los aumentos en la oferta monetaria es lo que crea la inflación. Aun así, no ha sido la inflación normal del consumidor, sino la inflación de activos la que ha beneficiado enormemente a una pequeña élite y ha privado a las masas de un aumento del nivel de vida..

A medida que la élite acumulaba una riqueza increíble, las masas tenían más deudas.

Entonces, lo que estamos viendo ahora es el comienzo de una inflación crónica del consumidor que la mayor parte del mundo no ha experimentado en décadas.

*LAS CONSECUENCIAS INEVITABLES DE LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA MONEDA*

Esta es la consecuencia inevitable de la destrucción del dinero a través de la impresión ilimitada hasta que alcanza su valor intrínseco de Cero. Dado que el dólar ya ha perdido el 98% de su poder adquisitivo desde 1971, solo hay una caída del 2% antes de llegar a cero. Pero debemos recordar que la caída será del 100% desde el nivel actual.

Como es probable que el valor del dinero se destruya en los próximos 5 a 10 años, la preservación de la riqueza es fundamental. Para las personas que desean protegerse de la pérdida total a medida que muere el dinero fiduciario, se necesitan una o varias monedas de oro..

Así que de vuelta a la canción de cuna:

*Por falta de un clavo* *moneda de oro, el zapato se perdió.
Por falta de una herradura, el caballo se perdió.
A falta de un caballo se perdió el jinete.
A falta de un jinete se perdió la batalla.
A falta de una batalla, el reino se perdió.
Y todo por falta de clavo de herradura moneda de oro.*

El oro no es la única solución a los problemas que se avecinan en la economía mundial. Aún así, lo protegerá de la crisis económica que se avecina como lo ha hecho cada vez en la historia.

*Y recuerda que si no aguantas oro almacenado adecuadamente no entiendes:*


*¿Qué sucede cuando estallan las burbujas?*
*Estás viviendo en un mundo falso con dinero falso y valoraciones falsas.*
*Su dinero falso será revaluado a su valor intrínseco de CERO*
*Los activos que se compraron con este dinero falso perderán más del 90% de su valor*
*Las acciones caerán más del 90% en términos reales*
*Los bonos bajarán entre un 90 % y un 100 % a medida que los prestatarios dejen de pagar*
*No tiene en cuenta a sus partes interesadas, ya sean familiares o inversores.*
*no entiendes la historia*
*No entiendes el riesgo*

*El precio máximo del oro de 1980 de $ 850 sería hoy $ 21,900, ajustado por inflación real*









*Por lo tanto, el oro a $ 1800 hoy está muy infravalorado y no es amado, y es probable que pronto refleje el verdadero valor del dólar.









SHORTAGES & HYPERINFLATION LEAD TO TOTAL MISERY


Inflation is leading to shortages, and shortages will lead to hyperinflation. The final outcome of this situation will be misery for all.




goldswitzerland.com




*


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2022)

Comparto la opinión, los BC lo único que saben hacer es imprimir. La inflación se desboca pero en cuanto intentan controlarla parando la impresora asoma el default. Somos drogadictos y necesitamos nuestro chute mensual de fiat y para que haga efecto cada vez tiene que ser mayor. Ejemplo claro UK, sólo se salva parcialmente el $ al ser la referencia mundial a cambio de hundir aún más al resto. Ya asomó las orejas con las monedas débiles como la turca pero la gangrena va subiendo y ya ha llegado a las “mejores “ monedas como el euro o la libra.


----------



## jorlau (29 Sep 2022)

Como dice el autor del texto que ha puesto paraisofiscal


"Si los bancos centrales privan de liquidez a la economía o la inundan, el resultado será desastroso. Si el sistema financiero muere por una implosión o una explosión es realmente irrelevante. Ambos conducirán a MISERIA TOTAL"

Y ese es el dilema.

El banco central de Inglaterra ha tenido que actuar para evitar la insolvencia de varios Fondos de pensiones

la insolvencia masiva de los fondos de pensiones habría ocurrido HOY - El Banco de Inglaterra 'tuvo que actuar' (Express UK)









BoE had to take action to stop mass pension funds insolvency TODAY


The bank said its actions would be carried out on "whatever scale is necessary" to stabilise the UK economy.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2022)

Hay una liquidación muy extrema en los mercados de los Bonos He leído que eso es algo que no se había visto ni vivido desde el Tratado de Versalles... que se dice pronto. Y la sangría todavía sigue vigente.

Los que andan en las Bolsas que vayan vigilando sus posiciones, porque esa liquidación en los Bonos no presagia nada bueno para los mercados bursátiles.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Sep 2022)

En Italia el bono a 10 años está ya al 4,7%!

estamos a los niveles del “fate presto” de 2010/2011, en julio de 2012 llegó al 6%.

confío en que los intereses no vayan a subir mucho más, simplemente porque no se pueden pagar


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2022)

Menuda "vista" la que han tenido los Bancos Centrales... Algo tendrán que "maravillarse" para taponar la sangría existente en los Bonos y es que esta escalada en los rendimientos va a pasar una dura factura a los Estados, empresas, particulares, etc.

Además, está destruyendo buena parte del Ahorro/Inversión más conservador.

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (29 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Menuda "vista" la que han tenido los Bancos Centrales... Algo tendrán que "maravillarse" para taponar la sangría existente en los Bonos y es que esta escalada en los rendimientos va a pasar una dura factura a los Estados, empresas, particulares, etc.
> 
> Además, está destruyendo buena parte del Ahorro/Inversión más conservador.
> 
> Saludos.



Es su objetivo. No crees?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2022)

No pueden hacerlo peor.. Antes y ahora haciendo lo que no se debe hacer...

Está claro que están buscando una Recesión, pero aquí también se les puede ir de la mano y convertirse en una Depresión...

En fin... que no veo clara tanta deriva. Pero, como sigamos así...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2022)

No hace falta devanarse mucho los sesos.
Se suele buscar una explicación a las cosas que van sucediendo. Normalmente, de forma instintiva, se piensa que las cosas va a mejorar, o bien de repente se entra en pánico y exceso de preocupación.
Pero lo que está claro es que la situación actual no tiene buen remedio. Es como si estuviéramos cayendo por un barranco.
Que decidan subir los intereses, jugar con la aceleración de la impresión de papelitos, o cualquier otra mandanga habitual, no va a cambiar las cosas.
Estamos donde estamos porque se han hecho una serie de salvajadas que inevitablemente iban a acabar mal. Y ahora estamos cayendo por el barranco. Con más o menos pendiente, pero cayendo. No hay más.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2022)

Llevamos desde la "Pandemia" con la aceleración de unos hechos que van más allá de lo que podríamos considerar "racional"... Vamos, de auténtica Ciencia Ficción.

He visto muchas cosas a lo largo de mi vida, pero nada semejante a lo que está sucediendo y eso que los Bancos Centrales están sujetando sus Divisas como mejor pueden, incluido el Banco Central de China...

Todo, menos el USD, se está derrumbado de una forma que da muy "mala espina". En teoría, estaríamos en "puertas" de lo que viene... Pues, como no encuentren algún conejo más en la chistera, lo llevamos claro cuando llegue lo que "esperan"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2022)

Veremos si pasan de guatemala a guatepeor (del dólar al yuan)




__





What Does The Yuanization Of The Russian Economy Mean For The Dollar? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Al final la única moneda confiable es la contante y sonante.


----------



## Hostigador (30 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Veremos si pasan de guatemala a guatepeor (del dólar al yuan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y oliente,en el caso de la plata(en realidad creo ke dicho"olor a dulce"lo provoca el sulfuro de plata)jeje


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Y oliente,en el caso de la plata(en realidad creo ke dicho"olor a dulce"lo provoca el sulfuro de plata)jeje



Y el sabor a dulce el plomo


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Veremos si pasan de guatemala a guatepeor (del dólar al yuan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Yuan NO es ninguna moneda "confiable" y mucho menos las emergentes (eso incluye al Rublo). De hecho, ahora mismo es mejor mirar a las monedas occidentales que a las del "otro lado"...

Supongo que en algún momento, el USD acabará girándose... Y es que los Estados Unidos son los menos interesados en mantener su Divisa tan fuerte.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: La Plata, tanto FÍSICA como en "papel" NO son interesantes en estos momentos.

En el FÍSICO por dos razones: la depreciación del Euro y la desorbitada prima que tiene la Plata de inversión. Y en el "papel", el Euro desincentiva mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Sep 2022)

Sirva este aporte como una forma de comparar la caída de Roma con la caída que nos espera vivir próximamente...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Con los mercados en crisis, es evidente que está aumentando el riesgo económico sistémico. Lo que se obvia, al menos por parte de los analistas convencionales, es que la culpa principal es de una política monetaria poco sólida y más bien ineficaz.

Si miramos los Estados Unidos:

- Deuda federal en aproximadamente $ 31,29 billones.

- Deuda vs PIB del 130%.

- El USD ha perdido más del 97% del su poder adquisitivo desde la creación de la Reserva Federal.

- La Inflación está en un máximo de 45 años.

- Las guerras "frías" se están volviendo "calientes".

El Presidente de la FED, Jerome Powell, quiere hacer una demostración de "fuerza" a lo Paul Volviera a principios de los años 80.

Pero, Powell sabe que no puede "engañarse" y tampoco engañar a los demás... Tan sencillo, como que los Estados Unidos NO tienen los suficientes ingresos fiscales para pagar una Deuda de más de $ 31 billones a tasas de interés altas.

Así que los "rectores" estadounidenses están buscando "soluciones", aunque sean de carácter temporal...

Y es que en las últimas semanas, el Presidente Joe Biden emitió la Orden Ejecutiva n° 14607, instruyendo al Departamento del Tesoro a planificar una Moneda Digital del Banco Central que, según algunos, podría tener las siguientes características:

- Tecnología GPS, luego SABEMOS DÓNDE ESTÁS.

- Reconocimiento facial, SABEMOS QUIÉN ERES.

- Créditos y débitos instantáneos, PAGA YA TUS IMPUESTOS.

- Sistema de méritos de crédito social, NO HABLAMOS.

Algunos consideran que las advertencias de los riesgos en esta CBDC son paranoicas o delirantes, pero podría no ser así...

Las CBDC son parte de la agenda del Gran Reset del Foro Económico Mundial. Podemos considerar que los cierres del Covid-19, el distanciamiento social, el rastreo de contactos, las mascarillas y las vacunas obedecen a un "experimento" para comprobar la tolerancia de la población al control estatal.

Por ejemplo, los "indigentes mentales" del Foro Económico Mundial ya han pedido una aplicación obligatoria que rastree la "responsabilidad social" y las "emisiones de carbono personales"...

Recientemente, hemos visto cómo desde el FBI se está persiguiendo a "rivales políticos", lo que nos remonta a los tiempos de J. Edgar Hoover...

Las estadísticas están sujetas a interpretación, y los números se procesan para contar "historias". Y es que muchas veces, el papel principal del economista es actuar como "legitimador" de la clase política.

En la Física, es mucho más difícil "falsear los números" porque las leyes de la gravedad ayudan a descubrir la verdad. La Junta de la Reserva Federal emplea a poco más de 400 economistas con doctorado, lo que convierte a la FED en una "torre de marfil" repleta de economistas presuntuosos para mantener las cosas intencionalmente complicadas.

Desafortunadamente, los trucos sucios de la Reserva Federal han erosionado el poder adquisitivo de los billetes de la FED desde principios del siglo XX. Ahora la Economía global es rehén de animales políticos armados con fórmulas y algoritmos matemáticos confusos.

La mejor práctica para escapar del CONTROL DEL ESTADO siempre ha sido el DINERO SÓLIDO. Y aquí entra lo que cada cual pueda considerar como tal, aunque el Oro siempre ha sido un "FARO". A buen entendedor...

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de Jon Forrest Little)

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (30 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sirva este aporte como una forma de comparar la caída de Roma con la caída que nos espera vivir próximamente...



Yo tengo un libro al respecto,no se si lo he comentado en este hilo
El Fatal Destino de Roma
Kyle Harper
Recuerdo una pagina con un grafico oro/trigo a lo largo de los siglos


----------



## Hostigador (30 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Y el sabor a dulce el plomo



De hecho algunos de los primeros aditivos alimentarios endulzantes eran sales de plomo
Etanoato(derivado de acido etanoico,la cosa esa del vinagre)de plomo II


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Cuando Larry Summers dice que es malo, sabes que es malo...

El exSecretario del Tesoro, Summers, se formó en medio de los escombros de la Crisis financiera de 1997-1998. Summers fue un miembro clave de la brigada de "bomberos" financieros que atendió, y en ocasiones empeoró, un colapso abrasador que dejó grandes cicatrices.

Como tal, no es nada reconfortante que él hable del colapso de los activos del Reino Unido en términos de "contagio", y que son los términos similares a los que él y otros altos funcionarios del Tesoro de los EE.UU. usaron, en un contexto asiático, hace 25 años.

"Ciertamente, creo que estamos viviendo un periodo de riesgo elevado", dijo Summers a Bloomberg el jueves pasado. "Los terremotos no vienen de repente, primero hay temblores. La mayoría de las veces, cuando hay temblores, son solo temblores y desaparecen, pero no el 100% de las veces".

Por cierto, los lamentables movimientos realizados por la Primera Ministra del Reino Unido, Liz Truss, con solo 24 días en el cargo, han transportado su economía al territorio tailandés, es decir a la Tailandia de finales de la década de los 90.

Luego, Tailandia llevó a Asia a una Crisis financiera regional. Hoy, Tailandia podría enseñarle a Truss una lección de Economía.. Y debería hacerlo, antes de que la desafortunada primera ministra, que preside una economía ya de por sí destartalada, descubra que su incompetencia ha transformado al Reino Unido en un estado del tercer mundo.

La verdadera preocupación que se cierne sobre el argumento de Summers, un argumento que va más allá de las costas del Reino Unido, es que parece acertado. Además, de tener muchos inversores globales de alguna manera, extrañando el liderazgo de Boris Johnson (!), el Reino Unido de la era Truss está recordando a los mercados que el sistema financiero global, incluidas las monedas asiáticas, se dirige hacia una "picadora de carne"...

En el 1997, el FMI estaba junto a Summers y los suyos luchando contra el contagio en Asia. Ahora, es Occidente el que está asustando a los países en desarrollo de Asia y a los altos funcionarios del FMI, que ya están denunciando la negligencia fiscal del Reino Unido.

Por ahora, son los paralelos del 2007-2008 los que mantienen despiertos al FMI y a la actual Jefa del Tesoro, Janet Yellen. "De la misma manera que la gente se puso ansiosa en Agosto del 2007, creo que este es un momento en el que debería aumentar la ansiedad", dice Summers.

La referencia aquí es a otra Crisis: los signos de estrés que se estaban acumulando sin previo aviso a mediados del 2007. El desplome subsiguiente es el valor de la vivienda en los Estados Unidos que llevó al mundo a otra Gran Recesión fue una sorpresa para prácticamente todos, excepto para Cassandra.

Vale la pena señalar que algunas de las Cassandras de hoy no solo miran al decrépito Reino Unido. Tienen mucho que reflexionar en Europa, donde los mercados están siendo bombardeados desde todos los lados y algo grande podría estallar en los mercados de activos en cualquier momento.

El caos actual está dejando a los apostadores con poco tiempo para evaluar los riesgos de un giro brusco a la derecha en Italia. O las insinuaciones de Vladimir Putin sobre el uso de armas nucleares contra Ucrania o quizás sus aliados.

También están mirando la disminución del Yen japonés con creciente alarma. Entre ellos: Nouriel Roubini de la Universidad de New York y el ex economista del FMI, Raghuram Rajan.

A ambos les preocupa que la caída del Yen hacia 150 por Dólar sacuda la curva de rendimiento del Japón de manera estremecedora. Rajan, quien una vez dirigió el Banco de la Reserva de la India, fue uno de los primeros en predecir el colapso de los préstamos de alto riesgo. Ahora, está advirtiendo a los inversores globales que estén atentos a cualquier señal de presión sobre el aumento del mercado de Bonos de Tokio.

Lo mismo ocurre con Roubini... Le preocupa que el Yen "muy por encima de 140" por Dólar obligue al Banco de Japón a "cambiar la política" sobre los esfuerzos para mantener los rendimientos de los Bonos cerca de cero, de manera que sacuda los mercados mundiales.

Ahora que el Yen supera los 144, los comerciantes se preparan para ese tropiezo.
Y las cosas podrían volverse aún más caóticas de lo que cree los inversores.

"Si tiene una intervención de divisas sin un cambio en la política monetaria por parte del BoJ, la intervención no será suficiente para detener la caída del Yen", dice Roubini. De hecho, podría acelerar el paso a 150 o más. Eso obligaría a China a entrar en la batalla de la depreciación.

El problema de las caídas del Yen y la Libra esterlina, es el factor del microcosmos. Ambas mini-crisis que amenazan el orden global cuentan historias de economías que alguna vez fueron dominantes, deshechas por décadas de complacencia, reformas descuidadas y políticos nativistas.

Sin duda, los funcionarios de Tokio hacen una gran excepción a cualquier comparación con el desastre de Trussonomics que se desarrolla en el lejano oeste. Japón tiene una carga de Deuda aplastante, pero la marca de gestión financiera de Tokio ha demostrado ser mucho más sostenible que el lío del Reino Unido, argumentarian los mandarines políticos del Japón.

El Reino Unido, a pesar de ser el emisor de una de las cinco monedas más utilizadas del mundo, actualmente está experimentando una acelerada aceleración hacia el estatus de tercer mundo.

Sería difícil para la Directora del FMI, Krustalina Georgieva, hacer sufrir a Tailandia o Indonesia teniendo en cuenta el ajuste de cuentas fiscal de Londres, que lleva mucho tiempo en proceso. Con un déficit por cuenta corriente del 8,3% del PIB, se puede decir que el Reino Unido no está muy lejos de la órbita de los países en desarrollo.

Salvo Camboya, sería difícil encontrar una economía asiática que funcionara con ese tipo de gases.

Las entradas de capital del Golfo y Rusia que durante mucho tiempo impulsaron los motores de crecimiento inmobiliario y financiero de Londres se han secado. En los últimos años, el menguante sector manufacturero del Reino Unido se ha infravalorado enormemente. Acumulando más presión, los problemas posteriores al Brexit del país continúan acumulándose.

Los temores de un colapso de las pensiones, obligaron al Banco de Inglaterra a intervenir en los mercados de gilt el miércoles pasado. El "Financial Times" informa que muchos ejecutivos creen que el Reino Unido apenas esquivó un colapso similar al de Lehman Brothers esta semana.

Mientras Truss está recibiendo críticas masivas, su desastroso Ministro de Hacienda, Kwasi Kwarteng, está bajo una presión creciente para revertir los recortes de impuestos planeados.

Pero no se puede negar que la caída del Yen hace que Tokio vuelva a una intervención similar a la de finales de la década de los 90 para estabilizar sus tipos de cambio.

El ex economista de Goldman Sachs, Jim O'Neil, se preocupa por un cierto paralelismo con 1997-1998 gracias a la caída del 26% del Yen este año.

Si sigue cayendo, Beijing "lo verá como una ventaja competitiva injusta, por lo que los paralelos con la Crisis financiera asiática son perfectamente obvios", advierte O'Neil. "China no querría que esta devaluación de las monedas amenazara su Economía".

Bueno, hasta aquí parte del artículo que he traducido de William Pesek. Resulta obvio que todo el planeta se está poniendo en modo "oscuro"...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

*Sin comentarios...

*


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal:.Muy interesante y vale la pena que la gente dedique un poco de su tiempo para escucharlo.

Me congratula saber que César Vidal es de la misma opinión que yo estoy expresando en mis posts en este hilo.

Por ejemplo, aquí ya di a conocer el documento que ha trascendido de la RAND Corporation.

César Vidal menciona a Radek Sikorski y que no es un cualquiera. Sikorski fue Ministro de Defensa de Polonia... y no tiene dudas sobre la posible autoría estadounidense en los sabotajes a los gasoductos rusos Nord Stream I y II. Claro que de esto, los massM..... se han "olvidado" de informar.

En fin...

Muchas Gracias por enlazarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

Nuestros "amigos" los americanos están muy bien organizados para destruir la economía Europea, ya han puesto a dedo anteriormente a toda la chusma política en los gobiernos de cada país, incluido el gobierno alemán, la locomotora europea.

Aquí en el foro (y en la calle) los idiotas acusándose unos a otros de fascistas, izmierdas y demás, cuando el enemigo es el primo mayor de Mcdonalds, Google y Apple.

Compremos gas licuado a USA, la única alternativa posible que nos da nuestro anfitrión de la OTAN. Eso o ser su enemigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Lo del Gobierno alemán es de LOCOS... Creo que, en algún momento, el pueblo alemán empezará a pedir explicaciones de una gestión absurda y tremendamente suicida.

Bueno, de hecho, debería ser así en toda la UE y dejar de lado a los más "belicosos" como Polonia y los países bálticos... que prefieren ignorar su Historia y que tienen todos los "números" para repetirla.

Parece mentira la insensatez que está campando por el mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

Más de lo mismo...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesante el enlace que os dejo a continuación...

Gold Starting Stage 4 Decline: A Repeat Of 2008? – TheTechnicalTraders

Esta gente suele hacer buenos análisis y, personalmente, coincido con ellos respecto a la posible tendencia futura del Oro y que apunta a la baja. El soporte a vigilar son los $ 1674 y con posibilidades de sufrir un fuerte recorte si se pierden de forma clara.

Posteriormente, y una vez hecho suelo, el Oro debería repuntar durante varios años.

En fin... Veremos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

*La verdad de lo que sucede en Ukrania.

Video imprescindible para comprender desde cero lo que los medios desinformadores nunca nos contarán.


*


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2022)

Es entrar en este hilo, y en algún otro de burbuja, pero de manera testimonial, y parece que he atravesado un portal dimensional dónde la gente se cuestiona el devenir de los acontecimientos en base a lo que sucede en su entorno.

Luego, cojo el coche, o salgo a dar una vuelta, y me encuentro con mucha gente a lo largo de la semana que solo hablan del cambio climático, la dieta, los coches eléctricos, o que en los lineales de los super mercados ya se puede comprar turrón.

No sé como seríais la mayoría de los que rondáis por aquí de chavales, pero en mi caso, éramos todos bastante parecidos, había evidentemente divergencias en muchos aspectos, pero en general la línea de pensamientos era bastante parecida en cuestiones sociales o macroeconómicas.

¿Cuándo cambió la sociedad?

¿Cuándo dejó de preocuparse por lo que de verdad es trascendente a nivel social y empezó a divagar y perder el tiempo con trivialidades incoherentes y faltas de contenido?

Mis padres, mis abuelos, mis conocidos antaño, se preocupaban por prosperar, ahorrar, invertir tras analizar muy mucho todas las posibilidades, trabajaban sin descanso para mejorar ellos y los suyos, respetaban por norma general al resto, y se podía ver una especie de hermandad social, dónde se empatizaba bastante con la familia, vecindario, amistades...

Recuerdo que el primer colegio al que fui (un parvulario), fue construido por los vecinos a finales de los 70s con sus manos y su dinero, en una finca donada por la iglesia.

También recuerdo a mi padre y varios vecinos arreglando los caminos vecinales con camiones de zahorra para que los coches no se embarrasen en invierno,

O ir a desbrozar guadaña en mano los lindes del monte con las casas para evitar que el fuego se acercase a las propiedades.

También tengo grato recuerdo de ver pastar vacas y ovejas en prados vecinales, dónde ahora solo crece maleza...

Nos han robado la mentalidad de seres humanos y la han cambiado por un sucedáneo de ideales engañosos dónde la preocupación es lo que sucede en el otro lado del mundo y no en nuestra propia casa.

Nos abruman con volcanes, pandemias, guerras... y nosotros embobados repetimos lo que creemos que es relevante para el devenir de la humanidad, luego preguntas a cualquier experto de la calle que sabe de todo a cerca de los motivos de la inflación, y dice que es por culpa de Rusia.

O preguntas en una reunión informal a cerca de la baja productividad de le economía y del incremento de la deuda y te dicen que es solo un ciclo.

La masa es incoherente, eso lo damos por sentado, pero no puede ser que el individuo sea tan estúpido como la masa, a medio plazo tiene que reaccionar e identificar la fuente del problema... Entonces me doy cuenta que nadie sabe que hay un problema... es como saber que algún día habrá un gran terremoto, o que caerá un meteorito... pero no nos preocuparemos de ello hasta que pase.


Retomando brevemente el tema de la dolarización del mundo... la pregunta que os haré, es ¿Qué haríais si tuvierais cientos de millones de dólares en la moneda "local" para defenderos de los acontecimientos futuros?

Ahora hagámosle la misma pregunta a Blackrock, Vanguard, Berkshire... ¿Cómo mantenemos la liquidez en caso de colapso?

Buen lunes a todos, y recordad que al final siempre es posible encontrar un futuro dorado que nos salve del pozo.


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Es entrar en este hilo, y en algún otro de burbuja, pero de manera testimonial, y parece que he atravesado un portal dimensional dónde la gente se cuestiona el devenir de los acontecimientos en base a lo que sucede en su entorno.
> 
> Luego, cojo el coche, o salgo a dar una vuelta, y me encuentro con mucha gente a lo largo de la semana que solo hablan del cambio climático, la dieta, los coches eléctricos, o que en los lineales de los super mercados ya se puede comprar turrón.
> 
> ...



La peña se preocupa de lo que pasa al otro lado del mundo porque en un mundo globalista, muchas de los acontecimientos que ocurren a miles de kms influyen en tu vida diaria. Ejemplo, Coronatimo. No es comparable con la situación vivida en los años 70.

Lo que cuentas de que la gente mejoraba su entorno con sus propias manos, pues ahora está prohibido, no puedes desbrozar la maleza, no puedes construir con tus propias manos, no puedes arreglar un bache aunque te joda el coche cada vez que pasas por ahí, y así todo.

En cuanto a Blackrock y demas conglomerados genocidas, ellos crean la realidad, así que el dinero lo pondran donde ellos quieran y ese dinero se revalorizará porque son ellos los que destruyen lo que desean.

Te doy la razon en que siempre hay que tener esperanza y buscar un atisbo de luz aunque no se vea mas que oscuridad a simple vista.


----------



## Quemado (3 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Es entrar en este hilo, y en algún otro de burbuja, pero de manera testimonial, y parece que he atravesado un portal dimensional dónde la gente se cuestiona el devenir de los acontecimientos en base a lo que sucede en su entorno.
> 
> Luego, cojo el coche, o salgo a dar una vuelta, y me encuentro con mucha gente a lo largo de la semana que solo hablan del cambio climático, la dieta, los coches eléctricos, o que en los lineales de los super mercados ya se puede comprar turrón.
> 
> ...



Si te pones a pensar, es una gran ventaja para el 5% (o menos) que intentamos ser racionales y nos leemos por aquí.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La peña se preocupa de lo que pasa al otro lado del mundo porque en un mundo globalista, muchas de los acontecimientos que ocurren a miles de kms influyen en tu vida diaria. Ejemplo, Coronatimo. No es comparable con la situación vivida en los años 70.
> 
> Lo que cuentas de que la gente mejoraba su entorno con sus propias manos, pues *ahora está prohibido*, no puedes desbrozar la maleza, no puedes construir con tus propias manos, no puedes arreglar un bache aunque te joda el coche cada vez que pasas por ahí, y así todo.
> 
> ...



Entiendes entonces por que os he comentado brevemente algunos pasos de mi niñez que recuerdo gratamente ¿verdad?

¿Sabes por que no había guarderías?

¿Sabes por que solo aprendíamos matemáticas y lengua, a parte de historia y algo de naturales?

¿Sabes por que la gente trabajaba para vivir de un modo productivo?

¿Sabes por que no eran necesarios tantos controles sociales, tasas, sanciones, legislaciones?

¿Sabes por que quién necesitaba una casa solo tenía que trabajar unos pocos años para tenerla?

¿Sabes por que teníamos casi lo mismo que hoy en materia de infraestructuras y pagábamos un 80% menos de impuestos?

¿Sabes que lo que pase en tu entorno cercano, te va a afectar mucho más y mucho antes que una guerra en Ucrania o que un virus volador que nadie ha visto, o que un volcán en casa de la virgen?

Cuando todos estaban encerrados en sus casas cobrando ayudas, aplaudiendo a las 8, bajando al supermercado blindados, o llamando por teléfono a los municipales cuando veían a alguien corriendo a las diez de la noche, ¿sabes realmente lo que estaba pasando?

Claro que lo sabes, pero lo recordaré.

Pasaba que nadie va a trabajar para ti, ni nadie va a producir para ti, ni nadie va a velar por ti ni por tu salud ni la de los tuyos si tu no haces nada para que así sea.

Quizá tengas un golpe de suerte y te toque justo un período dónde puedas aprovecharte del sistema y de su ineptitud así como la de sus gestores, pero la siguiente generación pagará lo suyo, y lo que tu hayas dejado a deber.

De niño, plantábamos patatas cada año y me dolía la espalda de doblarme, tanto para sembrarlas como para recogerlas... un día le dije a mi padre:

- Papá, para que plantamos patatas, si en el mercado son baratas, y con un par de semanas de tu trabajo tenemos para comprar patatas para todo el año.

Mi padre que vivió una postguerra jodida me respondió de corazón:

- No plantamos patatas solo para comer, las plantamos para que sepas como se hace este trabajo.

Y del mismo modo me enseñó a alicatar un baño, a pintar una pared, o cambiar una ventana, a podar una parra, o a cambiar el botón de una prenda...

No se trata de globalizar o delegar, se trata de saber o no saber ... y aquí ahora, no sabemos hacer nada productivo que nos permita sobrevivir como nación sin depender para casi todo de terceros.

Pregúntate si para un niño podría ser más importante saber hablar inglés o saber cambiar la rueda de un coche... yo como no lo sé, pues trato de que mi hijo sepa hacer de todo para que dependa lo menos posible de otros ... y eso es lo que ha hecho la globalización, empobrecernos como personas haciéndonos creer que somos mejores por que podemos pagar lo que no sabemos hacer.

Puede que creamos que nos afecta mucho lo que pase del otro lado del mundo, pero las patatas que te comes, la leche que bebes, o la casa dónde vives está aquí y ahora.

Las prioridades hay que tenerlas muy claras, no dejéis que os creen un miedo infundado que va a venir de frente, mientras os ponen un cuchillo en la espalda.


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Entiendes entonces por que os he comentado brevemente algunos pasos de mi niñez que recuerdo gratamente ¿verdad?
> 
> ¿Sabes por que no había guarderías?
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Un comentario lleno de sabiduría, digno de enmarcar y colgar en la entrada de nuestro hogar.

Por post como este me "enganché" a burbuja. info hace ya mas de 12 años.

*GRACIAS.*

Pd: Hoy precisamente tengo los riñones doloridos de recoger ayer las patatas de mi huerto.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Aunque creo ser mayor que tú, venimos de épocas donde primero imperaban unos valores y luego existían las ganas de trabajar para intentar prosperar. Ya lo he comentado en varias ocasiones, pertenecemos a generaciones muy diferentes a las actuales.

Lo que ha pasado es algo que también hemos vivido, así que conocemos las causas. En esencia una pérdida de valores a unos niveles que muchos intentan "curar" con sucedáneos varios, como ser "políticamente correcto", seguir las premisas del Sistema por el "bien común", etc., etc. Es decir, que predomina la "fachada" respecto al pensamiento crítico.

Es como aquellos gilipollas que presumen de que el champán (aquí, cava) o el vino francés es mejor que el español. Luego, te das cuenta de que en el mejor de los casos se han tomado 1o 2 botellas al año y ya son "expertos" para hacer comparaciones. En realidad, no se han preocupado o no han tenido dinero para probar aquellos productos que pueden competir y ganar a lo que se considera que está de "moda".

Resumiendo, nos encontramos en una Sociedad de "postureo" y sumamente inculta si los quitas de su especialidad profesional.

Estoy harto de ver esto a mi alrededor, incluso a nivel familiar que todavía jode más. Afortunadamente, tengo un hijo que conoció el trabajo duro desde muy joven y no le va mal y eso ya es mucho viendo el "percal" que nos rodea.

Y, antes de que se me pase, muchísimo daño a venido a través de las redes sociales o el medio en que muchas personas buscan "realizarse" dentro de su mediocridad.

En fin... tampoco lo vamos a poder arreglar.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Entiendes entonces por que os he comentado brevemente algunos pasos de mi niñez que recuerdo gratamente ¿verdad?
> 
> ¿Sabes por que no había guarderías?
> 
> ...



Me uno a Gusman en el agradecimiento por el post.

A veces es necesario escribir este tipo de mensajes, porque parece que nos hemos vuelto tontos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *La verdad de lo que sucede en Ukrania.
> 
> Video imprescindible para comprender desde cero lo que los medios desinformadores nunca nos contarán.
> 
> ...



grande MAZZUCCO!!


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Oct 2022)

Grande @paketazo....

Mucho me temo que todo esto podría ir al apartado de "Conspiraciones" perfectamente... porque la mayoría dicen que los políticos son cortoplacistas, cortos de miras, tontos del culo, etc. etc. y yo estoy convencido de que para unas cosas puede que sí, pero para lo que es realmente IMPORTANTE, os aseguró que NO, que están siguiendo a rajatabla unas políticas a LARGO PLAZO durante DÉCADAS perfectamente delimitadas y consensuadas entre ellos... y aquí me da igual que habléis del PPPSOE, los nacionalistas o el sumsuncorda...

Y cuáles son esas políticas? Muy simple: DES-EDUCAR a las nuevas generaciones y con el tiempo a toda la población en general y aplicar una CENSURA que está llegando a niveles mucho peores al franquismo a muchos niveles y difícilmente combatible además porque están consiguiendo la cuadratura del círculo, esto es, que la población esté contenta con ella...

Y cómo se consigue todo eso? Muy sencillo también: poner a los mass-mierda a luchar contra el colectivismo "vecinal" y exaltar el INDIVIDUALISMO EXTREMO por un lado y por otra DEPAUPERAR LA EDUCACIÓN con sucesivas reformas educativas que no han hecho más que mandar al guano el nivel de exigencia de la antigua EGB/BUP e implantar la "pedabobería moderna" de "no traumatizar a los nenes" ni llevarles la contraria y ser sus "amigos", no sus padres... como eso evidentemente destroza todos los índices educativos comparados con otros países, se "iguala por abajo", se permite repetir por decretoley y andando... y por supuesto, se desprotege ABSOLUTAMENTE a los pocos "cerebritos" que osen destacar y son carne de bullying diario, de forma que los alumnos tengan TERROR a tener buenas notas y pretendan ser "UNO MÁS" para evitarlo....

Y los padres? Pues ahí tuvo mucho que ver programas míticos como "Quién sabe donde" en los años 90 y la exacerbación extrema con el tema de la desaparición de niños, secuestros y demás, de forma que se implantó en la consciencia colectiva un TERROR tremendo a que le pasara algo a los hijos y DESCONFIAR de todo y de todos, que no sabes si hay un "secuestraniños" en cada esquina o tu vecino es un pederasta en potencia...

Resultado¿?: el que vemos en las generaciones actuales: niños hiperprotegidos, con nula capacidad de razonamiento o de frustración, acostumbrados a que sus papis le dejen en la misma puerta del colegio manque sea en 3ª fila en el SUVebordillos de turno, a no dejarlos solos en ningún momento pagándoles extraescolares, monitores o canguros las 24 horas y que sus papis sean los que se ocupen de todo en el cole: estar pendientes de trabajos y exámenes, hacerles los deberes o pagarle profesor particular que se los haga, estar pendientes de sus caprichos y regalos todo el día y que no "monten escenas" para no tener que "castigarlos" (que está feo) y un largo etcétera....

De forma que hemos pasado de los niños de la era de la EGB/años 80, que iban y venían al colegio ANDANDO o en autobús escolar como mucho en grupo sin ningún problema, donde los niños mayores cuidaban de los menores y jugaban en la calle perfectamente con los vecinos y adultos en general vigilándolos y echando en cable si tenían algún problema (lo tipico: echarse la rodilla abajo o perderse), con vecinos que se juntaban entre ellos para hacer cualquier cosa en comunidad juntando niños de todo pelaje, a una INDIVIDUALIDAD EXTREMA en que los padres sólo se juntan entre sí para algún acto social DE PAGO (extraescolares o cumpleaños) y muchas veces no conocen ni al vecino de enfrente salvo para hola y adiós y dependen de los abuelos/asistenta de turno para todo... y por supuesto, se quejan del gobierno/hay-untamiento/autoridades ante cualquier problema y no tienen conciencia de culpa propia de nada... eso sí, los grupos de guasap que echan humo por gilipolleces y se creen a pies juntillas cualquier porquería que les llegue por redes sociales o tweet de mierda.... Este foro mismamente podría ser un ejemplo perfecto de todo ello viendo cómo triunfan los hilos basados en fake news y desinformaciones a punta pala....

Es lo que hay y a lo que se va en todo el mundo: un sistema que ni la novela "1984" podría soñar de CONTROL SOCIAL a todos los niveles que tecnologías como Internet y las redes sociales y el GPS han posibilitado y que me hace pensar que el futuro será muy NEGRO, dado que tenderemos a fiarnos MUCHO MÁS de lo que quieran que creamos vía móvil a usar la simple LÓGICA y querer organizarnos comunitariamente aunque sea a nivel de vecinos.... Y qué político no soñaría con ello, da igual su orientación de izquierdas o de derechas? Joder, si se ve un nivel ya de "hooliganismo" que los votontos tragan perfectamente cualquier cosa que digan "los suyos" aunque sea justo lo contrario que defendieran el día anterior y ni se molestan en mirar hemerotecas o simplemente comprobar un puñetero enlace.... En fin.... no sigo que me enciendo y ya he soltado un buen tocho...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2022)

Que "casualidad" más rara la de hoy. Le meten un IMPUESTAZO a la Plata de Inversión FÍSICA y el "papel" vuela... Debe ser una extraña coincidencia.

A mí de coña, porque tengo comentado que ando con los MPs en "papel". Ahí tengo plusvalías interesantes, pero no pienso materializar. Voy con una visión de medio plazo.

Habrá que vigilar el Oro de Inversión en FÍSICO, porque estos "dementes" cualquier día le colocan un IMPUESTAZO, tal y como han hecho con la Plata.

Históricamente, la Plata es el metal precioso en el que más se han cebado los mandamases de turno. Lo que ha pasado ahora es un auténtico crimen y está claro que buscan desincentivar su posesión FÍSICA.

En fin... tomad nota.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Oct 2022)

Completo con esto, que viene al pelo:









La OCDE advierte de que el 28% de los jóvenes españoles no tiene terminado el Bachillerato ni la FP, el porcentaje más alto de la UE


España es uno de los países de la OCDE con mayor proporción de adultos jóvenes con bajo logro educativo. El 28% de los españoles de entre 25 y 34 años no han llegado a...




www.elmundo.es





La plaga del "ninismo" nos invade....


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Unas "simples" notas de prensa...

- "El aumento de los precios de la energía y el gas afectará a aquellos productos que se cultivan durante el invierno en invernaderos con calefacción, como los tomates, pimientos o pepinos, y a los que deben almacenarse en frío, como las manzanas, cebollas y escarolas.

Los agricultores europeos advierten sobre la escasez. El impacto anticipado de la producción y el aumento de los precios significa que los supermercados pueden optar por adquirir más productos de países más cálidos como Marruecos, Turquía, Túnez y Egipto.

"El aumento de los precios de la gasolina es el mayor costo que enfrentan los agricultores de vegetales que cultivan dentro de los invernaderos, dijeron los agricultores. Mientras tanto, dos agricultores franceses que renovaron sus contratos de electricidad para el 2023 dijeron que les cotizaban precios diez veces superiores a los del 2021.

Otra más...

- "HAK, un importante vendedor de alimentos conservados como guisantes, frijoles y puré de manzana en los Países Bajos, detendrá temporalmente la producción este invierno debido a los altos costos de la energía, y un portavoz dijo que la pausa duraría seis semanas a partir de enero.

Según los registros de la Cámara de Comercio holandesa, HAK y las empresas relacionadas tuvieron ventas de 100,2 millones de euros y una ganancia operativa de 10,2 millones de euros en el 2021.

"Si las empresas tienen que vender por debajo de su precio de costo durante meses, entonces las cosas saldrán mal", dijo Hoogeboom citado por NOS.

Más temprano, el lunes pasado, la Unión de Procesadores Holandeses de Frutas y Verduras (VIGEF) pidió al gobierno que imponga un tope a los precios de la gasolina, como lo ha hecho Alemania, u ofrezca apoyo a las empresas.

"Es importante hacer esto en línea con otros países que nos rodean, para garantizar la existencia continúa de esta industria y su cadena de suministro, y para garantizar que los alimentos saludables del suelo holandés sigan siendo asequibles y disponibles", dijo VIGEF.

Los alimentos envasados en latas y frascos generalmente se calientan para ayudar a reducir la necesidad de conservantes artificiales.

Además, VIGEF estimó que el costo del metal y el vidrio utilizados en dichos envases ha aumentado del 5% al 25%-35% de los costos de sus miembros, mientras que los agricultores también están luchando con los precios más altos de los fertilizantes, entre otros costos en aumento.

"No es posible seguir con estos costos en aumento", dijo VIGEF.

Mucho Ojo con este tipo de noticias que si bien no nos afectan directamente, dado nuestro clima, no es menos cierto que nos guste.o no, somos parte -todavía- de una Economía global. Cuando todo funciona sin problemas y no hay guerra ni animosidad, esto nos permite tener acceso a una variedad más amplia de alimentos y recursos. Pero cuando las cosas empiezan a torcerse, se produce un terrible efecto dominó que cae en cascada sector tras sector.

No sabemos qué tan mal se van a poner las cosas, es decir no tengo ni idea, pero estoy convencido de que se pondrán peor de lo que están ahora...

Y para muestra un botón: hoy paseaba por uno de los supermercados de mi localidad y había una GRAN cantidad de productos con subidas entre el 10%-30% en una sola semana...

Ahora ya no hace falta que hagas cola en la pescadería o la carnicería...

Para "reflexionar" y prepararse...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (4 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Es entrar en este hilo, y en algún otro de burbuja, pero de manera testimonial, y parece que he atravesado un portal dimensional dónde la gente se cuestiona el devenir de los acontecimientos en base a lo que sucede en su entorno.
> 
> Luego, cojo el coche, o salgo a dar una vuelta, y me encuentro con mucha gente a lo largo de la semana que solo hablan del cambio climático, la dieta, los coches eléctricos, o que en los lineales de los super mercados ya se puede comprar turrón.
> 
> ...



Creo que lo que tenemos que entender es que el nivel óptimo y natural del ser humano es el de tener necesidades vitales y por supuesto esforzarse ( y crecer ) en conseguirlas.
Y esto incluye en competir con otro ser humano para bien y para mal. Gracias a esto hemos llegado hasta aquí, desechando genes que no mejoran nuestra especie.
Creo que cuando olvidamos esto es cuando perdemos nuestro lugar en el mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Si bien estoy de acuerdo con lo que has comentado, te daré una opinión basada en mi experiencia personal.

Mira, hubo una etapa en mi vida en la que competía a nivel nacional en una modalidad deportiva y, realmente, para vencer o quedar lo más arriba posible tenías que imponerte a los que eran tus adversarios en ese momento.

Bien, con el tiempo me di cuenta de una cosa: lo mejor de uno mismo se consigue compitiendo contra uno mismo y eso me sirvió también para afrontar buena parte de mi vida profesional. No tuve necesidad de "pisar" a nadie para ir progresando y eso es algo que tampoco permití a.los que fueron mis subordinados.

No es menos cierto, que con los años te das cuenta de que podías haberlo hecho mucho mejor, aunque eso nunca podré saberlo. Son tantas las veces que tienes que coger el "timón" y decidir qué dirección tomar... Unas veces se acierta y otras no.

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (4 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Aunque creo ser mayor que tú, venimos de épocas donde primero imperaban unos valores y luego existían las ganas de trabajar para intentar prosperar. Ya lo he comentado en varias ocasiones, pertenecemos a generaciones muy diferentes a las actuales.
> 
> Lo que ha pasado es algo que también hemos vivido, así que conocemos las causas. En esencia una pérdida de valores a unos niveles que muchos intentan "curar" con sucedáneos varios, como ser "políticamente correcto", seguir las premisas del Sistema por el "bien común", etc., etc. Es decir, que predomina la "fachada" respecto al pensamiento crítico.
> 
> ...



Hoy en día hay dos cosas q mueven el mundo: la codicia y la vanidad.
Y no hay más.


----------



## waukegan (5 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Unas "simples" notas de prensa...
> 
> ...



Los holandeses tienen una agricultura supertecnificada y altamente productiva, pero producir tomate fresco en el pleno enero del invierno holandés es bastante intensivo en términos de energía por así decirlo. Vamos, que los van a reventar.

Antiguamente, esos tomates venían de Canarias y eran un producto de lujo. Claro que allí no hacía falta mantener calientes los invernaderos.


----------



## ELOS (5 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Si bien estoy de acuerdo con lo que has comentado, te daré una opinión basada en mi experiencia personal.
> 
> Mira, hubo una etapa en mi vida en la que competía a nivel nacional en una modalidad deportiva y, realmente, para vencer o quedar lo más arriba posible tenías que imponerte a los que eran tus adversarios en ese momento.
> 
> ...



Realmente el mundo es como lo vemos a través de nuestras experiencias en la vida.
Pero tú te refieres a una experiencia deportiva donde socialmente se nos enseña unos valores y un respeto al adversario.
Pero yo me refería a los problemas en la vida. A cuando vivimos una situación límite.

Y creo que es ahí donde mostramos lo que realmente somos, seres "programados" para sobrevivir.
La diferencia con nuestros " hermanos" animales es que tenemos la capacidad de neutralizar nuestros instintos. Y creo que ése sería nuestro trabajo en la vida, un trabajo de crecimiento personal.

Personalmente el tener presente ésto me hace tener los pies en el suelo y muchas veces responde a la pregunta que me hago frecuentemente de por qué tengo la tentación de querer comportarme de una manera poco social.

Un saludo


----------



## frankie83 (5 Oct 2022)

ELOS Yo creo que malentiendes al ser humano y lo confundes con la narrativa neoliberal


----------



## ELOS (5 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> ELOS Yo creo que malentiendes al ser humano y lo confundes con la narrativa neoliberal



Yo creo que la narrativa progre actual quiere confundir al ser humano. Y lo ha conseguido..

Mi comentario era sobre ver al ser humano "en bruto", somos completamente naturales.
Creo que se confunde el término Natural, donde la narrativa actual nos impone que lo natural es siempre lo mejor y no necesariamente es así.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Ciertamente, somos animales, mucho más "inteligentes", pero animales al fin y al cabo.

Y nuestra inteligencia ha servido para crear un hábitat mejor y de eso no cabe duda, pero no es menos cierto que somos el único animal que ha creado también la posibilidad de autodestruirse de forma parcial o... total.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (5 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ciertamente, somos animales, mucho más "inteligentes", pero animales al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Y nuestra inteligencia ha servido para crear un hábitat mejor y de eso no cabe duda, pero no es menos cierto que somos el único animal que ha creado también la posibilidad de autodestruirse de forma casi parcial o... total.
> 
> Saludos.



Muy de acuerdo contigo Fernando.
Creo que sí que tenemos ése "defecto" de tener ése potencial autodestructivo. Aunque nuestra naturaleza no tiene defectos, sino que mira únicamente por la supervivencia de nuestra especie ( mal que nos pese).

Hace tiempo leí que las personas con síndrome de Down, apenas tienen incidencia con el cáncer.
Sería un As en la manga de nuestra naturaleza para conservar la especie?


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2022)

Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.

Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...

Antes que nada quiero dejar algo claro al respecto de mi postura a cerca de la racionalidad del ser humano:

Siempre he considerado una maldición ser el único ser teóricamente racional sobre la faz de la tierra, hablo del presente y del pasado... evidentemente el futuro es incierto, y tanto podemos acabar extintos, lo más probable estadísticamente, o convertirnos en seres que trasciendan la propia existencia del universo ... suena bonito pero muy improbable.

Considero la racionalidad una maldición por que no nos aporta nada más que consciencia de los irrelevantes que somos ... un perro desconoce el concepto de tiempo, de vejez, de prosperidad, crisis, miedo al devenir...


Un ser humano "inteligente", valora cada decisión, paso, postura, en base a acontecimientos pasados, y planifica posibles eventos futuros ... sufre si escucha hablar de guerras, sufre si escucha hablar de enfermedad, sufre si escucha hablar de hambre, dolor, divorcio, destrucción ... hasta sufre si mira por la ventana y ve llover ...

La racionalidad es un don que nos muestra lo insignificantes que somos.

Nos levantamos para trabajar, luchar pelear, sabiendo que poco a nada cambiará ... nos operamos los pechos hasta que parecen bolas de bolos, reducimos la nariz, nos ponemos pelo en la cabeza, nos lo sacamos de las axilas y el pecho, cambiamos el coche que funciona a la perfección por otro modelo más moderno y llamativo, vamos a comer al restauran más caro de la ciudad dónde pagamos por dos bocados el precio de diez menús del día, viajamos al otro lado del mundo para hacernos una fotos en el lugar que nos han dicho es paradisíaco...


Supongo que captáis por dónde voy y lo que nos ha traído la tan vanagloriada racionalidad y superioridad sobre el resto de especies.


Hablar de hombre racional es hablar de conflicto, confrontación, envidia, competitividad ... es evidente que avanzar implica superarse, y superarse va intrínseco en competir con el mejor.

Fernando ha traído a la mesa el tema de la competición, y realmente, el día a día es una competición:

Competimos por la mujer más bella, por el mejor trabajo, por la casa mejor situada ... todo es competir.

Deporte, ciencia, empresa, ocio ...

Muchos animales compiten por la comida, la reproducción, el territorio... no es exclusividad nuestra, lo que sí parece exclusiva es la necesidad de superación. Y esa necesidad es lo que supongo que nos ha llevado tan lejos en materia evolutiva .

La maldición de ser conscientes de nuestra insignificancia, nos empuja a tratar de ser significantes ... pisar la luna, crear armas nucleares, entender el cosmos, el mundo cuántico ...

¿Y si finalmente nada importa y el destino de un gusano sea idéntico al de la civilización más avanzada del universo?

Supongo que los positivistas dirán que hay que intentarlo ...

Sea como sea, la vida es una miscelánea de acontecimientos que nos van dando forma, y recordad que somos como somos por las circunstancias que nos han ido moldeando, del mismo modo que una montaña es como es debido a los meteoros que la han labrado durante millones de años.

Gracias por aportar, y sobre todo por tratar de entender.


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.
> 
> Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...
> 
> ...



El problema de ser más racional que la media es que a veces uno opta por callarse cosas que de otra forma diría.

Convencido de que no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír.

Que si uno expresa sus ideas, vendrán 10 idiotas poniéndote a parir justificados en sus más mediocres pasiones.

La racionalidad evita caer más de 2 veces en la misma piedra.

Vale mas la calma de espíritu que todas las competiciones del mundo, sobre todo si se trata de competir con idiotas.


----------



## ELOS (5 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.
> 
> Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...
> 
> ...



Usas el término "maldición" perfectamente para que se entienda la cuestión.
Y si lo usamos a nivel individual se aplicaría esa maldición a la libertad del ser humano.
Creo que realmente rechazamos esa libertad por ser una carga en la toma de decisiones.
Quizá por eso rechazamos la responsabilidad .

La Libertad... ésa gran maldición...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (5 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.
> 
> Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...
> 
> ...



Esta reflexión me recuerda mucho a la conversación de True detective:




A partir del min 2, es una forma de verlo también muy parecida. Yo pienso igual. En un universo que no logramos comprender, con una posible edad de miles de millones de años de antigüedad, nuestra civilización no deja de ser algo insignificante.


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Usas el término "maldición" perfectamente para que se entienda la cuestión.
> Y si lo usamos a nivel individual se aplicaría esa maldición a la libertad del ser humano.
> Creo que realmente rechazamos esa libertad por ser una carga en la toma de decisiones.
> Quizá por eso rechazamos la responsabilidad .
> ...



Es sencillo hacerlo entender con una sola cuestión que incluso un niño podría responder:

¿prefieres ser un perro enjaulado al que le no le falta de nada, o prefieres ser un lobo en la estepa que ha de luchar día a día para sobrevivir?


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Oct 2022)

Menudos aportes en las últimas páginas, gracias.

Respecto a lo que mencionabais respecto a la forma que ha ido evolucionando la sociedad, todo tiene sentido que sea parte de un cambio global respecto a como se siente el individuo respecto a quien es y que espera de la sociedad.
Me explico, precisamente he leído el último libro de Ray Dalio y asocia la evolución de los ciclos económicos a la psicología de sus ciudadanos.

Lo comentaba hace poco en otro hilo, pero él identifica las siguientes fases:
Fase 1: La gente y el país es pobre y ellos creen que son pobres: La gente tiene pocos ingresos y tienen ritmos de vida de subsistencia. No malgastan el dinero porque lo valoran en exceso, además no tienen deudas bien porque existe la posibilidad que te presten o no quieren hacerlo por el alto riesgo de impago. Existen personas que intentan cambiar las cosas, pero en muchos casos no tienen la posibilidad o los medios.
En esta fase la gente trabaja duro, y en la medida de lo posible ahorran ya que prevén que el futuro continuará siendo duro.
En España, durante la guerra civil y posteriores años, sería un ejemplo claro.

Fase 2: La gente y el país son ricos pero la gente aún se cree pobre: Vienen de la fase 1 y por lo tanto, la gente continua teniendo la misma mentalidad, trabajan duro y siguen ahorrando fuertemente. Empieza a haber más dinero en la economía pero no se malgasta, se realizan fuertes inversiones para mejorar la productividad y se crean nuevos negocios que florecen. La productividad se dispara y la economía va como un tiro.
Son los hijos de la fase 1, tienen fuertemente inculcado el valor del esfuerzo y del trabajo. En esta fase la gente que se esfuerza y trabaja duro obtiene sus recompensas.

Fase 3: La gente y el país son ricos y la gente se ve rica: Los ingresos de la gente aumenta, y el nivel de vida aumenta, por lo que la productividad empieza a estancarse. A pesar de que no se crece al mismo ritmo que la fase anterior, se continúan viendo sus efectos.
La gente se siente más tranquila, y empiezan a gastar más, la gente de esta generación mayoritariamente no han vivido la fase 1, y no recuerdan los momentos más duros, por lo que creen que todo siempre seguirá igual.
El cambio de mentalidad surten efecto, no todo el mundo está dispuesto a trabajar de cualquier cosa, de hecho la gente quiere trabajar menos y disfrutar más de la vida. La gente quiere más por menos, y las ganas de hacerse rico sin esfuerzo alguno. En España probablemente desde finales de los 90 hasta el 2005.

Fase 4: La gente y el país son pobres y se creen ricos: Las deudas crecen respecto a los ingresos. Cada vez quedan menos de los que vivieron las fases 2 y 3, y los que quedan son ignorados o etiquetados de agoreros. La gente gasta mucho y producen poco, la realidad es que cada vez se vuelven más pobres. Como la gente se continua creyendo rica, lo que hacen es gastar sus ahorros y se endeudan para continuar con su ritmo de vida, y como continúan gastando como antes continúan pareciendo ricos a los ojos de la sociedad. A menudo empiezan a surgir burbujas. Las deudas del país y de la población aumentan.

Fase 5: La gente y el país son pobres y se creen pobres: Llega un momento que las situaciones de la fase 4 son insostenibles. El país y la ciudadanía han incrementado las deudas al máximo y se derrumba el castillo de naipes. Game over para los que quedan de las fases 3 y 4, pero será el momento cuando se pueda volver a empezar.

Para mi desde hace unos cuantos años estamos en la fase 4. La gente es cada vez más pobre aunque se empeñen en lo contrario, mucha gente, más de lo que parece, viven al día o incluso con deudas permanentes. Muchos lo que quieren es su "paguita" y la manera de aprovecharse del sistema. Los que nos gobiernan tienen como único propósito seguir reelegidos, o pasar a ser los nuevos dirigentes, a cualquier precio.
Que se está yendo todo a la mierda es evidente, yo veo cada vez más absurdidades en mi alrededor, para dar un ejemplo, ayer me contaban unos padres de un compañero de mi hijo pequeño (6 años) que le habían comprado a su hijo una Nintendo Switch. Eso ya ha llegado un punto que apenas me sorprende, pero lo que me mató es que se la habían comprado porque su hermana mayor (13-14 años) no quería compartir la suya con su hermano, y no son una familia que le salga el dinero por las orejas precisamente.

No habrá nadie dispuesto a cultivar patatas, tal como decía paketazo, pero no porque no pasemos hambre, sino porque la mentalidad de la gente es, "porque voy yo a cultivar patatas, me merezco más que eso". En fin, probablemente la gente no se da cuenta que hemos tenido el privilegio de vivir los mejores años que se han vivido y vivirán en muchas décadas.


----------



## ELOS (5 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Es sencillo hacerlo entender con una sola cuestión que incluso un niño podría responder:
> 
> ¿prefieres ser un perro enjaulado al que le no le falta de nada, o prefieres ser un lobo en la estepa que ha de luchar día a día para sobrevivir?



Cuando hay hambre nos garantizan comida en la jaula.
Cuando hay frío nos garantizan calor en la jaula.
Lógicamente tenemos necesidades básicas que cubrir


----------



## Quemado (5 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Menudos aportes en las últimas páginas, gracias.
> 
> Respecto a lo que mencionabais respecto a la forma que ha ido evolucionando la sociedad, todo tiene sentido que sea parte de un cambio global respecto a como se siente el individuo respecto a quien es y que espera de la sociedad.
> Me explico, precisamente he leído el último libro de Ray Dalio y asocia la evolución de los ciclos económicos a la psicología de sus ciudadanos.
> ...



@Tio Pepe, no he leído el libro de Dalio (aunque he visto algún video resumen) y todo lo que he podido entender se parece mucho, muchísimo a un antiguo ensayo de un militar británico llamado Glubb. Creo que está en dominio público porque se encuentra sin problemas:

http://people.uncw.edu/kozloffm/glubb.pdf

Las diferencias que creo que hay entre ambos textos es que Dalio es más políticamente correcto y habla desde el punto de vista económico, no social. Mientras que Glubb va a con todo y habla de heroismo frente a hedonismo, trabajadores frente a trovadores, familia frente a feminismo y cosas así. Es una lectura bastante breve e interesante y la recomiendo si no la conocías.

Edit: Hay un hilo en el foro sobre este ensayo: El destino de los imperios y la búsqueda de la supervivencia - John Bagot Glubb


----------



## Hostigador (5 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo contigo Fernando.
> Creo que sí que tenemos ése "defecto" de tener ése potencial autodestructivo. Aunque nuestra naturaleza no tiene defectos, sino que mira únicamente por la supervivencia de nuestra especie ( mal que nos pese).
> 
> Hace tiempo leí que las personas con síndrome de Down, apenas tienen incidencia con el cáncer.
> Sería un As en la manga de nuestra naturaleza para conservar la especie?



Si alguien sabe de defectos humanos,es Francisco Llinares
En su web salud1000x100 tiene un foro,y uno de los subforos es"defectos y virtudes"


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Quemado dijo:


> @Tio Pepe, no he leído el libro de Dalio (aunque he visto algún video resumen) y todo lo que he podido entender se parece mucho, muchísimo a un antiguo ensayo de un militar británico llamado Glubb. Creo que está en dominio público porque se encuentra sin problemas:
> 
> http://people.uncw.edu/kozloffm/glubb.pdf
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo el libro de Ray Dalio. Es muy interesante, y si bien como aficionado a la Historia puedo tener algunas divergencias con él, la verdad es que hace un análisis bastante certero de la situación actual.

Tomo nota y me compraré el libro de John Bagot Glubb.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: Estoy convencido de que los tiempos previos a la Crisis financiera NO volverán a verse en mucho tiempo... si es que se ven. De alguna manera, me recuerda a lo que se vivió en los "Felices Años 20" y a lo que vino después...

Y en cuanto a nuestro entorno social, pues qué decir... da la sensación de que la "patada adelante" ha sido adoptada por buena parte de la población. No hace tanto tiempo que la Crisis financiera dejó su "huella", pero está visto que hay mucha gente a la que le va la "marcha"... No hay otra explicación.

Eso no quita para que hayan personas que lo están pasando muy mal y es que en España hay bastante POBREZA y dejo de lado la "mental"... Para eso mejor ver/oir los debates y declaraciones de nuestros políticos.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Oct 2022)

Buenas tardes,

Hoy traigo un artículo de un blog que he encontrado "meneando" por ahí.... los gráficos que expone dan miedo, mucho, y el futuro cercano que presenta pavoroso en Europa (y resto del mundo por añadidura):









No hay solución para evitar la peor crisis de la historia.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Sólo un dato: después de gastar una millonada durante décadas en renovables sólo se ha conseguido bajar la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles a nivel mundial en.... un irrisorio UNO POR CIENTO.... para llorar 

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido a nivel "conspiranoico" que la situación de escasez tanto de energía como de materias primas es MUCHO MÁS GRAVE de lo que nos quieren hacer creer y para que no "cande el púnico" se han "inventado" cosillas como la plandemia o la guerra de Ucrania para acelerar todo lo posible la situación de crisis que obligue a la población a racionar todo (energía, combustibles, medios productivos, etc.) antes de que la orquesta deje de tocar música y se den cuenta que se está hundiendo el Titanic....

Lo malo será si el "efecto dominó" se les escapa de las manos y nos vamos a un ambiente pre-madmaxista con riadas de millones de emigrantes desesperados huyendo de los países pobres de la escasez de alimentos+energía (la gente se sorprendería de la cantidad tan brutal de países que IMPORTAN CASI EL 100% DE LA COMIDA QUE NECESITAN....) a EEUU y Europa.... y todo se precipite sin control.... porque no olvidemos que de propina estamos sufriendo SEQUÍAS HISTÓRICAS en muchas partes del mundo con las graves consecuencias que eso tiene para la agricultura de propina...

En fin, que encima que cada vez está más claro que se pretende acabar con la prosperidad europea "voluntariamente" (los atentados al Nordstream me han acabado de convencer) tendremos que dar "gracias" si dicho pilotaje es "suave" y todo....


----------



## FranMen (5 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hoy traigo un artículo de un blog que he encontrado "meneando" por ahí.... los gráficos que expone dan miedo, mucho, y el futuro cercano que presenta pavoroso en Europa (y resto del mundo por añadidura):
> 
> ...



Sí, ya lo dijo Antorob, cada nueva forma de energía no sustituye a otra si no que se suma al consumo. Los seres humanos somos voraces, más que las termitas


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Acabo de leer las declaraciones hechas por un exasesor del Pentágono, el Coronel retirado del Ejército estadounidense, Douglas MacGregor, en el podcast "Judging Freedom". En ellas dice que los culpables más probables de las explosiones en los dos gasoductos Nord Stream son los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido.

MacGregor dijo que un proceso de eliminación descarta a Alemania, porque depende de los Nord Stream para su seguridad energética, mientras que no tiene sentido que Rusia haya saboteado su propia infraestructura.

"¿Destruirían los rusos sus propios gasoductos? El 40% del producto nacional bruto ruso consiste en moneda extranjera que ingresa al país para comprar gas natural, petróleo, carbón, etc. Así que los rusos no hicieron esto. La idea de que lo hicieron creo que es absurda", dijo MacGregor.

Refiriéndose al infame tuit borrado del eurodiputado polaco Radoslaw Sikorski en el que escribió: "Gracias, EE.UU.", señaló MacGregor. "¿Quién más podría estar involucrado? Bueno, aparentemente los polacos parecen estar muy entusiasmados con eso".

Sin embargo, citando informes de que se habían detectado más de 500 kg. de TNT en ambas explosiones, el exasesor del Pentágono sugirió que solo los Estados Unidos y la Marina Real Británica tenían la capacidad de llevar a cabo el ataque.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Lo acabo de leer: Ray Dalio deja Bridgewater... Y ya sabemos lo negativo que está con respecto a la situación mundial en casi todos los aspectos. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.
> 
> Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...
> 
> ...



Hola, paketazo: Hace pocos meses que he vuelto a este foro y buena parte de "culpa" la tiene @antorob que me animó a hacerlo.

De hecho, me fui muy "desgastado" por la toxicidad que se respiraba en el último hilo que llevé. Ni era bueno para mí ni para nadie, así que mejor poner fin a lo que fue un interesante proyecto.

También tengo que decir que noto un nivel general mucho más bajo en el foro. Supongo que muchos buenos foreros lo habrán dejado ante una decadencia más que evidente. Tampoco es algo que me preocupe, pues pienso centrarme en este hilo y alguna incursión espontánea en algunos de los dedicados a los MPs.

En este hilo se busca lo que tú has comentado muy acertadamente, de manera que las personas expongan sus opiniones, críticas, informaciones, etc., pero con el mejor "rollo" posible. Total, uno tiene que salir ya "querido" de su casa.

Por fortuna, en este hilo, empiezan a verse buenas "plumas" a la hora de escribir y que a buen seguro nos servirán a todos. Si algo tiene el hombre es la capacidad de aprender...

En fin, paketazo, agradecerte tus escritos y que invitan a la "reflexión" en una Sociedad cada vez más enferma y camino de vete a saber dónde...

Saludos.


----------



## CNI (5 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Acabo de leer las declaraciones hechas por un exasesor del Pentágono, el Coronel retirado del Ejército estadounidense, Douglas MacGregor, en el podcast "Judging Freedom". En ellas dice que los culpables más probables de las explosiones en los dos gasoductos Nord Stream son los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido.
> 
> ...




Desde luego que el sabotaje viene de los anglos. Yo añado que probablemente hayan cogido como mano ejecutora a los ucranianos porsiaca lavarse las manos en caso de la minima filtracion.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

CNI dijo:


> Desde luego que el sabotaje viene de los anglos. Yo añado que probablemente hayan cogido como mano ejecutora a los ucranianos porsiaca lavarse las manos en caso de la minima filtracion.



NO, ese tipo de sabotaje requiere de personal militar muy especializado y, además, acostumbrado a trabajos a gran profundidad. Como dice el Coronel MacGregor es algo que, quizás, solo esté al alcance de los anglos.

Quiero creer que también Rusia y China poseen equipos semejantes, pero viendo cómo se está desarrollando el conflicto bélico en Ucrania, uno empieza a dudar de las capacidades militares que se les suponen hasta que llega la hora de la verdad

Aquí ha habido fallos terribles en la ejecución de la "Operación especial" de Rusia y que tuvo un indudable éxito inicial. De hecho, en los primeros días, eliminaron prácticamente a la aviación y la escasa marina ucraniana. La mayor parte de las unidades acorazadas de Ucrania fueron arrasadas Hasta ahí, todo bien, pero luego inician un repliegue que permite la fuerte entrada de material y hombres de los EE.UU./OTAN, especialmente a través de Polonia. Sin esas entradas, la guerra habría terminado en poco tiempo.

Putin debería hacer un "pensamiento" respecto a sus estrategas y mandos militares. No se puede llevar la guerra de la peor de las maneras... peor que cuando estuvieron en Afganistán, aunque de allí salieron con mucha más dignidad que los estadounidenses.

Tampoco los occidentales debemos engañarnos. Los Estados Unidos NO han ganado una guerra desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ya vimos cómo salieron de Afganistán y recordando el último día en Saigon...

Recordemos que los 300.000 soldados movilizados por Putin no son nada respecto a lo que puede movilizar. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la Unión Soviética llegó a movilizar más de 30 millones de soldados y eso es lo que permitió la derrota de Hitler.

En fin, mejor para todos que las cosas retornen a una "normalidad" -la que sea- y no nos veamos abocados a una guerra donde no habrán vencedores.. Y eso va también por los EE.UU. Hasta ahora, y desde su Independencia, NO conocen la guerra en su territorio y esta vez SÍ que sería diferente...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que el problema para Putin es que la guerra era un órdago para obtener una posición de fuerza en las negociaciones, sabían que de otra forma no obtendría nada.
Lo que no esperaba es que USA fuese a por todas.
La encrucijada es si lanzarse con todo con lo que tendríamos la última guerra mundial o envainársela. Esto último sería aceptar que ha perdido y debilitaría mucho a Putin con lo que está buscando un difícil equilibrio entre no escalar y no retirarse.
Por otra parte, si hubiera puesto toda la carne en el asador, habría dejado el resto de fronteras indefensas, el país es muy grande


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Mira, lo que tengo clarísimo es que Rusia no va a perder esta guerra. De hecho, y de forma sorprendente, todavía no ha utilizado su auténtico potencial militar. Una de las cosas que tiene muy confundidos a los distintos analistas militares es porqué Rusia NO está utilizando de forma masiva su aviación. Es que uno no entiende cómo se está conduciendo esta guerra por parte de Rusia.

Y supongo que entre la ciudadanía rusa debe haber bastante confusión respecto a lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania. Imagino que, como todos, esperaban un desenlace muchísimo más rápido.

En lo personal, sigo pensando que los estrategas y militares rusos han fallado estrepitosamente en casi todo lo que estaba planificado desde un principio.

Ahora, pronto llegará Noviembre y allí no se podrá combatir como lo han hecho hasta ahora. De eso han sabido otros ejércitos que han pasado por allí. Esto va a favorecer y mucho a las posiciones defensivas rusas en las cuatro provincias ucranianas que ha incorporado Putin a Rusia.

En fin, ya se verá... Pero lo más importante para nosotros es prepararnos para encarar un Invierno que tiene toda la pinta de que va a ser muy duro.

Saludos.


----------



## Satori (5 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Hoy traigo un artículo de un blog que he encontrado "meneando" por ahí.... los gráficos que expone dan miedo, mucho, y el futuro cercano que presenta pavoroso en Europa (y resto del mundo por añadidura):
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho ya varias veces en el foro: el hijo de un amigo se doctoró con una tesis sobre las proyecciones energéticas en el futuro. La conclusión a la que llegaba en varios escenarios posibles es que al final habrá que tirar de todo lo que haya, renovable y no renovable, incluyendo el carbón por supuesto, del que hay reservas apreciables.


----------



## antorob (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Hace pocos meses que he vuelto a este foro y buena parte de "culpa" la tiene @antorob que me animó a hacerlo.
> 
> De hecho, me fui muy "desgastado" por la toxicidad que se respiraba en el último hilo que llevé. Ni era bueno para mí ni para nadie, así que mejor poner fin a lo que fue un interesante proyecto.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Me alegro de haber influido en tu decisión, porque era evidente que tenías que volver a burbuja. No es fácil conducir un hilo que atraiga la tención y es agotador el mantenerlo, pero no existen tantos hilos de calidad como nos gustaría.

Además sueles atraer a personas al margen del ideario oficial y eso siempre es bueno. 

Por mi parte tengo algún problema personal y he decidido quedarme en mi blog, mientras intento sobrellevarlo. Intervenir en otros foros, cuando no estás centrado, no me parece positivo. Aun así procuro leer todo lo que puedo y me alegro que el hilo esté cogiendo velocidad, aunque hecho en falta aportaciones de solera como antaño. Al menos no veo muchos troll por aquí.

Enhorabuena y a seguir.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2022)

Se montó una pandemia que cerró media China y muchos negocios patrios tuvieron muchas restricciones para poder operar con normalidad

Se cerraron comercios no imprescindibles (en países como Francia, se llevó el tema hasta el extremo)

Y no hubo escasez de nada, ni subidas desmesuradas de precio


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Me alegro de haber influido en tu decisión, porque era evidente que tenías que volver a burbuja. No es fácil conducir un hilo que atraiga la tención y es agotador el mantenerlo, pero no existen tantos hilos de calidad como nos gustaría.
> 
> ...



Hola, antorob: Realmente, te estoy muy agradecido. En Rankia empezaba a estar agobiado porque ya empezaban a darme asco esas ansías que tenían algunos de ganar dinero por encima de cualquier otra consideración, y también por las ganas de desacreditar que tenían los mismos "indigentes mentales" de siempre. Si al menos ofrecieran un debate razonable, pero ni eso... Yo desprecio profundamente a ese tipo de personas.

Bueno, el hilo va bastante bien y, afortunadamente, es bastante respetado. Esperemos que siga así por mucho tiempo.

No es menos cierto que está escondido dentro de un subforo y eso hace que sea bastante desconocido en el foro, pero fue algo premeditado por mi parte, ya que así se selecciona de alguna manera a los posibles interesados.

Entiendo que estés enfocado en tu Blog y que es de lo mejorcito que hay en el país. Suelo leerlo y veo que tienes por allí un "pesado" de los de siempre. Crítica, pero no aporta nada. Más de lo mismo...

En fin, espero que se arregle pronto ese problema personal que tienes y ya sabes que por aquí te esperamos...

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se montó una pandemia que cerró media China y muchos negocios patrios tuvieron muchas restricciones para poder operar con normalidad
> 
> Se cerraron comercios no imprescindibles (en países como Francia, se llevó el tema hasta el extremo)
> 
> Y no hubo escasez de nada, ni subidas desmesuradas de precio



Respeto tu opinión, pero disiento en algunos aspectos. Hubo escasez de algunos artículos y los precios empezaron a dispararse. Ahí ya se percibió la Inflación que luego acabaría disparándose...

Esa "Pandemia" fue planificada y están intentando censurar todas las opiniones de aquellos científicos que piensan en ese sentido. A día de hoy, se ha demostrado que el virus "soltado" sigue campando por todo el mundo y a saber lo que hay montado detrás de ese "tinglado"...

Saludos.


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Oct 2022)

Me gustaría saber si la Constitución de los Paises Bajos permite todo lo que usted expone que probablemente esté vulnerando los derechos a la privacidad de los ciudadanos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Desconozco la Constitución de los Países Bajos, aunque sé que este hilo tiene algunos lectores por allí.

Hace tiempo que se están pasando por el "forro" la privacidad ciudadana y haciendo caso omiso a lo que diga la Constitución de cada país. Se hizo a nivel mundial cuando la "Pandemia"...

Hay muchos ejemplos de todo esto en buena parte de Occidente y ya no digo en Oriente o en el Tercer mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Desconozco la Constitución de los Países Bajos, aunque sé que este hilo tiene algunos lectores por allí.
> 
> Hace tiempo que se están pasando por el "forro" la privacidad ciudadana y haciendo caso omiso a lo que diga la Constitución de cada país. Se hizo a nivel mundial cuando la "Pandemia"...
> 
> ...



Pero digo yo que podrán empezar por presentar una denuncia y ver hasta dónde llegan. 
No sería el primer caso en el que un demandante descubre que se están vulnerando sus derechos, y el del miles o millones y que nadie lo frena porque a nadie se le había ocurrido presentar una denuncia.
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

A saber si no lo han hecho ya... Los neerlandeses son gente que conoce muy bien sus derechos y suelen ser bastante contestatarios.

A todo esto, imagino que Vd. se refiere al primer post de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (6 Oct 2022)

Bueno, por muchos derechos que se hayan saltado, aquí tenemos al Tribunal de Justicia reconociendo el año pasado que el Estado de Alarma fue ilegal las dos veces que se aplicó. Ha cambiado algo ?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: También pudo y debió pronunciarse antes.

En fin, yo en la "Justicia" cada vez creo menos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (6 Oct 2022)

Obviamente los tribunales están a sueldo.
Miedo da el pensar que es así prácticamente en el resto de países


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Hola, GatoAzul: Otro ejemplo más de cómo se pasan la Constitución o las leyes por los HUEVOS... Y esto no lo verás ni leerás en los massM.....

Los disidentes chinos exigen que el Gobierno canadiense tome medidas de inmediato tras la noticia de que el régimen comunista de Xi Jinping ha abierto "comisarías de policía" en Canadá para hacer el trabajo sucio de Beijing...

Durante una audiencia del martes pasado del Comité de Relaciones Canadá-República Popular de China, se les dijo a los parlamentarios que Ottawa debe introducir una legislación para incluir a la policía china que actúa en suelo canadiense como agentes extranjeros.

La cofundadora y fideicomisaria de "Hong Kong Watch", Aileen Calverley, dijo que está "asustada" porque hay policías chinos donde vive en Milton, Ontario.

"Están haciendo eso abiertamente porque no hay legislación, nada que los disuada, nada que los castigue. Pueden intimidar a personas como nosotros. He estado viviendo en Canadá durante muchas décadas. Ahora, me siento asustada".

Una investigación reciente encontró al menos tres de esas "comisarías" establecidas en Canadá. A pesar de las afirmaciones de que los "oficiales" están posicionados para ayudar a los ciudadanos chinos a completar papeles, dichas "comisarías" han llevado a arrestos internacionales y han obligado a algunos a regresar a sus países de origen para enfrentar el enjuiciamiento.

Calverley afirmó que si la policía china quiere actuar como agentes extranjeros en suelo canadiense, debería ser tratada legalmente como tal.

"Canadá debería tener una nueva legislación porque, como policía de China, deberían ser (considerandos) agentes. Son funcionarios del Gobierno, cierto", dijo Calverley.

"No pueden simplemente abrir oficinas en Canadá. Afirman que solo ayudan a los ciudadanos chinos a renovar su pasaporte, pero no necesitan eso, tienen su propia embajada".

"Usan eso en realidad para intimidar a los chinos y asustarlos para que regresen a China para enfrentar un juicio y luego amenazar a sus familias. Pero ahora con la "comisaría" pueden intimidar a gente como nosotros. Llevo muchas décadas viviendo en Canadá y ahora siento miedo".

Parece de "película"... ¿No?

Os dejo el enlace a la primera noticia que tuve de este asunto...









FIRST READING: Why Beijing is allegedly opening police stations on Canadian soil


Critics say the vaguely named stations are an 'extrajudicial' way for China to keep tabs on their nationals abroad




nationalpost.com





Luego, algunos deseando que el "otro bloque" lidere el mundo... Pues, mejor que NO o al menos así.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Qué cosas se saben a poco que se "escarbe"...

Muchos recordaréis cuando el 4 de Septiembre un avión privado procedente del aeropuerto de Jerez y con destino Colonia (Alemania) se estrellaba en el Mar Báltico. La aeronave sufrió problemas de presurización y fue escoltada por cazas de la OTAN españoles, franceses, alemanes y daneses, sin resultado alguno. En el jet viajaba Karl P. Griesemann, un empresario alemán dueño de Quick Air, junto a su familia. Cuatro días después de conocer la fatal noticia se hallaron los restos en medio del mar.

Bien, el conocido periodista alemán Alexander Sosnovsky presentó su versión del misterioso accidente aéreo. Hablando en el canal de televisión Rusia 1, en la noche del 4 de Octubre, destacó que Griesemann era el Director y propietario de la empresa más grande GRIESEMANN GROUP, que se dedicaba al servicio del gasoducto Nord Stream. Al mismo tiempo, Sosnovsky llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que la ruta de vuelo del avión coincidía exactamente con la línea del gasoducto...

Luego, investigando un poco, te das cuenta de que existen demasiadas "anomalías" sobre lo que se ha contado en relación al accidente del avión.

Bueno, cuanto menos curioso "accidente" y "preludio" de otros más...

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: También pudo y debió pronunciarse antes.
> 
> En fin, yo en la "Justicia" cada vez creo menos.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo ya no creo ni en la justicia, ni en la FFyCCSSEE, ni en los sanitarios, ni en nada ...y sobretodo mu desprecio absoluto hacia los terroristas informativos o perrodistas.
Soy un antisistema sin cresta, ni piercings, ni tatuajes...


----------



## Maifrond (6 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Se montó una pandemia que cerró media China y muchos negocios patrios tuvieron muchas restricciones para poder operar con normalidad
> 
> Se cerraron comercios no imprescindibles (en países como Francia, se llevó el tema hasta el extremo)
> 
> *Y no hubo escasez de nada,* ni subidas desmesuradas de precio



¿Alguna vez durante la pandemia saliste a hacer la compra? Porque yo recuerdo ir tranquilamente por los pasillos de una gran superficie y carros llenos de papel higiénico, harina y pasta, luego limitaron la venta.

Algo similar sucedió a comienzos de la guerra que USA montó a Rusia cuando se limpiaron las estanterias de aceite de girasol, galletas y pastas.

En verano la limitación en la compra de agua embotellada y sacos de hielo.

Nos están dando las pistas de por dónde van los tiros este invierno, quien no tenga una señora despensa, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Yo ya no creo ni en la justicia, ni en la FFyCCSSEE, ni en los sanitarios, ni en nada ...y sobretodo mu desprecio absoluto hacia los terroristas informativos o perrodistas



La "Pandemia" me volvió mucho más racional en todos los sentidos. Y también me di cuenta de que poco o nada puedes fiarte del Sistema y sus "acólitos".

Nos jodieron la vida a base de bien e ilegalmente y aquí NO ha pagado NADIE, incluyendo a los HdP que se enriquecieron con las mascarillas y buena parte del "tinglado" montado. Menudos sinvergüenzas...

Y a todo esto, seguimos con la Sanidad "colapsada" sin saber todavía porqué... fuera de que ahí muchos se están tocando las "partes íntimas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez durante la pandemia saliste a hacer la compra? Porque yo recuerdo ir tranquilamente por los pasillos de una gran superficie y carros llenos de papel higiénico, harina y pasta, luego limitaron la venta.
> 
> Algo similar sucedió a comienzos de la guerra que USA montó a Rusia cuando se limpiaron las estanterias de aceite de girasol, galletas y pastas.
> 
> ...



Hola, Maifrond: Hace años que vengo escribiendo que se deben priorizar la Despensa + Medicamentos. Eso por delante del Ahorro/Inversión y que bien mirado no dejan de serlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez durante la pandemia saliste a hacer la compra? Porque yo recuerdo ir tranquilamente por los pasillos de una gran superficie y carros llenos de papel higiénico, harina y pasta, luego limitaron la venta.
> 
> Algo similar sucedió a comienzos de la guerra que USA montó a Rusia cuando se limpiaron las estanterias de aceite de girasol, galletas y pastas.
> 
> ...



Pero ha sido ahora

Durante la pandemia se acabó el papel higiénico y posiblemente la primera semana, entró la histeria, pero luego, yo salí a comprar y había de todo y sin subir de precio

Ha sido este año con el rollo de la guerra que si ahora limitamos el aceite, que si luego el hielo y el empezar las subidas de precios a lo loco


----------



## sebboh (6 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero ha sido ahora
> 
> Durante la pandemia se acabó el papel higiénico y posiblemente la primera semana, entró la histeria, pero luego, yo salí a comprar y había de todo y sin subir de precio
> 
> Ha sido este año con el rollo de la guerra que si ahora limitamos el aceite, que si luego el hielo y el empezar las subidas de precios a lo loco



Las cosas llevan subiendo desde junio/julio del año pasado un poco y a partir de septiembre del 2021 un bastante (que es cuando la energía se empezó a encarecer dia tras dia), el inicio de la guerra en febrero les vino de maravilla para lavarse las manos.

Cartón de leche de 0,42€ en julio 2021 a 0,65€ en diciembre 2021 (ahora 0,79€), galletas maria marca blanca de 0,95, 1,05€ 1,15 (ahora estan por 1,35). El kg de arroz marca blanca lo tenias a 0,67€ en verano del 2021 y a 0,82 en diciembre. Por no hablar de los que fueron bajando el peso del producto manteniendo el precio (el caso del pack de 3kg de cola cao que ahora es 2,5kg y ya ha subido el precio hace meses). Es una pena que no guarde los tickets y solo tenga los apuntes del excel. No sé si alguno de los supermercados de bandera tiene historial de folletos para que se pueda comprobar como va variando.


----------



## Maifrond (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maifrond: Hace años que vengo escribiendo que se deben priorizar la Despensa + Medicamentos. Eso por delante del Ahorro/Inversión y que bien mirado no dejan de serlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues Fernando, para mí la despensa sí que ha supuesto un ahorro, sobre todo determinadas conservas con fecha de caducidad de 2028. Lástima que no sepa embotar como hacía mi abuela, que poco me iban a ver por la zona de frescos...



sebboh dijo:


> Es una pena que no guarde los tickets y solo tenga los apuntes del excel. No sé si alguno de los supermercados de bandera tiene historial de folletos para que se pueda comprobar como va variando.



Yo los estuve guardando un tiempo y solo sirvieron para que me hiviera la sangre. Ahora compro más o menos como siempre, pero he quitado otro tipo de gastos. ¿No quieren consumo responsable? Pues que me den una medalla porque todo lo que no sea básico ha quedado eliminado de mi lista.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Me parece que les va a costar "acotar" la Inflación y eso lo vamos a ver de forma continuada en la cesta de la compra, de manera que lo mejor es ir acumulando y aprovechar las ofertas puntuales que se puedan dar.

Hay bastantes alimentos que se pueden guardar durante bastante tiempo y eso puede suponer un importante ahorro. De siempre he sido muy partidario de tener una buena Despensa. Es más, antiguamente, habían muchas casas que poseían un pequeño habitáculo que servía de Despensa.

Me da la sensación de que pronto volveremos a ello...

Saludos.


----------



## Schopenhart (6 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesantes cuestiones cosmológicas y trascendentes a cerca de la especie humana habéis traído esta últimas horas a la palestra.
> 
> Quizá @fernandojcg acertadamente renunció a seguir peleando antaño en un hilo del oro dónde las divergencias de opinión personales se convertían en ataques constantes hacia absurdos irremediables, y acertadamente consideró que una "miscelánea" de contenidos sería más acorde con la propia diversidad de pensamientos asociadas a cada postura, idea, noticia...
> 
> ...



El calvario no es la racionalidad que es una consecuencia, la autoconsciencia, el ser consciente de sí mismo es la maldición porque nos hace conscientes de nuestra muerte que es lo que realmente tracciona al ser humano queriendo evitarla.


----------



## dalmore_12y (6 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "Pandemia" me volvió mucho más racional en todos los sentidos. Y también me di cuenta de que poco o nada puedes fiarte del Sistema y sus "acólitos".
> 
> Nos jodieron la vida a base de bien e ilegalmente y aquí NO ha pagado NADIE, incluyendo a los HdP que se enriquecieron con las mascarillas y buena parte del "tinglado" montado. Menudos sinvergüenzas...
> 
> ...



Exacto. Lo mismo pienso yo.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Oct 2022)

Este vídeo os enseña como embotar carne. Está en ruso (o lo que sea ese idioma), pero tiene subtítulos en inglés y con las imágenes queda bastante claro también. Es una alternativa a los latunes porque no sé vosotros, pero a mí el pescado en latas me termina cansando.


----------



## Hostigador (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Desconozco la Constitución de los Países Bajos, aunque sé que este hilo tiene algunos lectores por allí.
> 
> Hace tiempo que se están pasando por el "forro" la privacidad ciudadana y haciendo caso omiso a lo que diga la Constitución de cada país. Se hizo a nivel mundial cuando la "Pandemia"...
> 
> ...



En España no es la 1ª vez,aunke con la plandemia ha sido de retraca
Otros atropellos hacia la ciencia juridica:
-Esa ley de 2004 de igualdad ekidad
-Esa modificacion de la ley de costas de 2008(un abogado se hizo famoso por esto,Don Jose Ortega Ortega)


----------



## Hostigador (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Qué cosas se saben a poco que se "escarbe"...
> 
> ...



Pues como el Titanic
Sabotaje de libro


----------



## frankie83 (7 Oct 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> El calvario no es la racionalidad que es una consecuencia, la autoconsciencia, el ser consciente de sí mismo es la maldición porque nos hace conscientes de nuestra muerte que es lo que realmente tracciona al ser humano queriendo evitarla.



Qué eras antes de nacer? Nisargadatta diría que conciencia no manifiesta; eso es lo que eres tú y lo que es dios mismo. Una vez que despierta tu conciencia y hasta tu muerte la conciencia se manifiesta 

suena algo raro para una mente occidental


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Qué eras antes de nacer? Nisargadatta diría que conciencia no manifiesta; eso es lo que eres tú y lo que es dios mismo. Una vez que despierta tu conciencia y hasta tu muerte la conciencia se manifiesta
> 
> suena algo raro para una mente occidental



lo de conciencia no manifiesta suena como a luz apagada antes de que existiera la luz.

¿de que sirve que una conciencia se manifieste?

Siempre he defendido y en contra de la gran mayoría de posiciones al respecto, que nuestra existencia no es un fin, es solo un medio.

Todos dan por sentado que estamos aquí por y para un fin, y yo estoy convencido que solo somos un medio.

Siempre pongo el ejemplo del diamante y la caja ... para mi, nosotros somos la caja que porta el diamante. Sé que muchos no lo entenderéis, o buscareis alternativas a esto, pero tras muchos años de lecturas y reflexiones todo me lleva a eso, somos la caja irrelevante que contiene el diamante.

Y no, el diamante no somos nosotros ni será nuestro nunca.

Simple y llanamente, somos los que llevamos el mensaje, pero que jamás leeremos.

Un saludo y buen viernes a todos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (7 Oct 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> En España no es la 1ª vez,aunke con la plandemia ha sido de retraca
> Otros atropellos hacia la ciencia juridica:
> -Esa ley de 2004 de igualdad ekidad
> -Esa modificacion de la ley de costas de 2008(un abogado se hizo famoso por esto,Don Jose Ortega Ortega)



Ciencia jurídica es un oxímoron.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "Pandemia" me volvió mucho más racional en todos los sentidos. Y también me di cuenta de que poco o nada puedes fiarte del Sistema y sus "acólitos".
> 
> Nos jodieron la vida a base de bien e ilegalmente y* aquí NO ha pagado NADIE, incluyendo a los HdP que se enriquecieron con las mascarillas *y buena parte del "tinglado" montado. Menudos sinvergüenzas...
> 
> ...



Igual, me pasó exactamente igual. Desde aquél día me desligué de la sociedad.


----------



## Hostigador (7 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Ciencia jurídica es un oxímoron.



Son ciencias sociales en teoria,¿si?


----------



## Hostigador (7 Oct 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Igual, me pasó exactamente igual. Desde aquél día me desligué de la sociedad.



Francisco Llinares dijo hace años(si,antes de esta decada)ke lo unico ke le interesa de la sociedad son las cañerias
Con Francisco uno se divierte y aprende


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Oct 2022)

Nuestros amigos panchis lo tienen claro, que para eso están curtidos en crisis y lideres despotas. Nosotros* mientras tanto, llenando terrazas y discutiendo todavía que si la culpa es de Putin y algunos hasta todavía siguen con la cantinela del coronatimo 

*La peña fuera de este foro, entiéndase.


----------



## Tio Pepe (7 Oct 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Las cosas llevan subiendo desde junio/julio del año pasado un poco y a partir de septiembre del 2021 un bastante (que es cuando la energía se empezó a encarecer dia tras dia), el inicio de la guerra en febrero les vino de maravilla para lavarse las manos.
> 
> Cartón de leche de 0,42€ en julio 2021 a 0,65€ en diciembre 2021 (ahora 0,79€), galletas maria marca blanca de 0,95, 1,05€ 1,15 (ahora estan por 1,35). El kg de arroz marca blanca lo tenias a 0,67€ en verano del 2021 y a 0,82 en diciembre. Por no hablar de los que fueron bajando el peso del producto manteniendo el precio (el caso del pack de 3kg de cola cao que ahora es 2,5kg y ya ha subido el precio hace meses). Es una pena que no guarde los tickets y solo tenga los apuntes del excel. No sé si alguno de los supermercados de bandera tiene historial de folletos para que se pueda comprobar como va variando.



Bueno, lo de lavarse las manos no lo tengo tan claro. No veo nadie que se crea eso de verdad, de hecho incluso los pro-PSOE a muerte ni se lo creen.
La inflación en España a fecha 28/02 estaba en el 7,4% y en EEUU a fecha 10/02 en 7,5%, a ver como alguien puede justificar que sea por la guerra...

En el tercer y cuarto trimestre del 2021 se llenaban la boca con la mentira de la inflación transitoria, cuando la única realidad es que si en EEUU en octubre estaban con una inflación del 6,2% la FED tendría que haber subidos sí o sí. Si la inflación hubiera sido transitoria como decían pues luego se bajan los tipos de nuevo y punto. Es que eso lo entiende hasta un crío de 10 años.
Es que el nivel educativo de la economía en este país (y probablemente en todos) es de pena. Cualquier medida económica que sea repartir ayudas, subvenciones, etc... es aplaudida con entusiasmo como si el gobierno regalara el dinero, cuando la realidad es que al final eso lo pagamos los ciudadanos, ya sea ahora o en el futuro.


----------



## Maifrond (7 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Nuestros amigos panchis lo tienen claro, que para eso están curtidos en crisis y lideres despotas. Nosotros* mientras tanto, *llenando terrazas* y discutiendo todavía que si la culpa es de Putin y algunos hasta todavía siguen con la cantinela del coronatimo
> 
> *La peña fuera de este foro, entiéndase.



 Recuerdo las terrazas el año pasado en invierno, con esas estufas de butano al máximo. Quiero ver terrazas llenas este invierno, que lo mismo la gente se pide un colacao y baja a calentarse las manos. Bueno, ni colacao, agua del grifo.

De todas formas, a finales de noviembre empieza el mundial de Qatar, un mesecito en el que la cortina de humo está más que garantizada.


----------



## Maifrond (7 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> La inflación en España a fecha 28/02 estaba en el 7,4% y en EEUU a fecha 10/02 en 7,5%, a ver como alguien puede justificar que sea por la guerra...



No hace falta justificar nada, si Antonio lo dice, amén y punto en boca.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Oct 2022)

Es más, somos el mensaje mismo.

me parece que con todas las dificultades semánticas nos hemos entendido jaja 


paketazo dijo:


> lo de conciencia no manifiesta suena como a luz apagada antes de que existiera la luz.
> 
> ¿de que sirve que una conciencia se manifieste?
> 
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (7 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Recuerdo las terrazas el año pasado en invierno, con esas estufas de butano al máximo. Quiero ver terrazas llenas este invierno, que lo mismo la gente se pide un colacao y baja a calentarse las manos. Bueno, ni colacao, agua del grifo.
> 
> De todas formas, a finales de noviembre empieza el mundial de Qatar, un mesecito en el que la cortina de humo está más que garantizada.



Es que el año pasado te obligaban a sentarte fuera prácticamente con tantas historias de aforo y tal 

yo en invierno paso de sentarme fuera, y casi que tb dentro

realmente lo ideal sería comprarse una cerveza en el chino, en verano, y sentarse en un banco, pero como han hecho lo impossibile para criminizarlo y hasta quitar bancos de todas partes..


----------



## sebboh (7 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Bueno, lo de lavarse las manos no lo tengo tan claro. No veo nadie que se crea eso de verdad, de hecho incluso los pro-PSOE a muerte ni se lo creen.
> La inflación en España a fecha 28/02 estaba en el 7,4% y en EEUU a fecha 10/02 en 7,5%, a ver como alguien puede justificar que sea por la guerra...



ya lo dijo la de hacienda a sus señorias, Putin llevaba cerrando y abriendo la llave meses y de ahí ese problema y aunque conozco alguno pro-psoe a muerte que tampoco se lo cree como comentas, en mi oficina Pedro les parece tan guapo que como va a mentir, al pobre le han tocado tiempos dificiles como a zapatero (tal cual la frase salvo por lo de guapo que no lo dicen).

Aprovecho para añadir que el cartón de leche ha subido hoy a 0,84e (marca blanca del froiz), en mi caso tengo comprado para varios meses y voy añadiendo los cartones que se van consumiendo por nuevos cada día.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> El Foro Económico Mundial hizo un gran movimiento en el espacio de la moneda digital está semana con el lanzamiento de Crypto Sustainability Coalition.
> 
> ...



Los que vamos a sentir dolor somos los europeos hasta que nos deshagamos de estas sectas que se han hecho con el poder en occidente: la sanitaria, la eugenista, la ecologista, la vegana, la animalista, la feminista, la insectívora y demás delirios que se le ocurran a los cazasubvenciones . Los otros dos tercios de la humanidad, que ve toda esta basura suicida en la que estamos inmersos con asombro infinito, seguirán utilizando los combustibles fósiles como si no hubiera un mañana, hasta que aparezca una fuente de energía alternativa que sea viable física, ecológica y económicamente, lo que no son ninguna de las que ahora se intentan promocionar saltándose todos los cálculos de la matemática y el sentido común.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, Kovaliov: Primero de todo, decirte que me alegra verte por aquí.

Sobre lo que comentas, hay que reconocer que hicieron un "buen trabajo" lavándole el cerebro a la borregada. 

Ojalá algún día la gente despierte de una puta vez. Es tan evidente lo que están haciendo estos HdP que es hasta surrealista la inopia en la que vive buena parte de la Sociedad occidental, especialmente la europea.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Primero de todo, decirte que me alegra verte por aquí.
> 
> Sobre lo que comentas, hay que reconocer que hicieron un "buen trabajo" lavándole el cerebro a la borregada.
> 
> ...



Saludos Fernando. Os sigo desde el principio, lo que pasa es que tengo poco tiempo para desbarrar aquí. Aprovecho para añadir a estas sectas otras dos muy importantes y poderosas: la LGTBIXYZ y cortar pitos a los niños, y la del clima cambiático o calentamiento hueval.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Los que vamos a sentir dolor somos los europeos hasta que nos deshagamos de estas sectas que se han hecho con el poder en occidente: la sanitaria, la eugenista, la ecologista, la vegana, la animalista, la feminista, la insectívora y demás delirios que se le ocurran a los cazasubvenciones . Los otros dos tercios de la humanidad, que ve toda esta basura suicida en la que estamos inmersos con asombro infinito, seguirán utilizando los combustibles fósiles como si no hubiera un mañana, *hasta que aparezca una fuente de energía alternativa que sea viable física, ecológica y económicamente, l*o que no son ninguna de las que ahora se intentan promocionar saltándose todos los cálculos de la matemática y el sentido común.



Completamente de acuerdo en todo pero matizando esto, ¿sabes que es imposible, verdad?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, L'omerta: Yo no sería tan categórico. Es muy posible que existan fuentes de energía muy eficientes y económicas. Otra cosa es que estén disponibles para la mayor parte de los mortales.

Tesla dejó trabajos en ese sentido y a saber si algunos los siguieron y consiguieran finalizarlos.

Por otro lado, sabemos de la existencia de los famosos OVNIs y todo apunta a que utilizan combustibles no convencionales. Aquí no hay nada de Ciencia Ficción. Dediqué mucho tiempo a estudiar ese tema y no creo que sean de procedencia "extraterrestre".

Por cierto, tenemos una Crisis energética, pero los aviones asociados a los chemtrails siguen con su labor como todos los días. No parece que les falte combustible para realizar su "tarea" -la que sea...-.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que a mucha gente ya le chirría todo esto. Es verdad que también a muchos otros ni les importa ni les interesa salir de la borregada , pero cada día veo más gente frunciendo el ceño. Personalmente, tenía mis dudas antes de la pandemia , pero actualmente ya no me fio ni de mi sombra. Está todo podrido. Si dicen A , a muerte con B , y a todos los niveles , económico , social, médico e incluso moral. Se va a pinchar por solidaridad SPM.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, L'omerta: Yo no sería tan categórico. Es muy posible que existan fuentes de energía muy eficientes y económicas. Otra cosa es que estén disponibles para la mayor parte de los mortales.
> 
> Tesla dejó trabajos en ese sentido y a saber si algunos los siguieron y consiguieran finalizarlos.
> 
> ...



¿Qué pá, tío? Buenas tardes.
No lo veo Fernando.
"No lo veo".... a corto plazo.
Quizás la de fusión pero.... ¿pa cuando?
No te hacía "frisky" de los "onis", otro por aquí .


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, L'omerta, Buenas Tardes: A corto plazo no lo veremos ni tú ni nadie.

Bien, te diré que me dediqué muchos años a la Ufología y fui bastante conocido. Incluso el Dr. Jiménez del Oso nos dedicó a un colega y a mí dos programas en su "Más Allá" de TVE1. Con esto ya te digo que algo sé sobre este tema, pero ahora estoy bastante desconectado. Llegué a la conclusión de que no podría avanzar más de lo que había hecho y la verdad es que apenas se ha avanzado desde entonces.

Pero ya te digo que ahí hay bastante más de lo que se explica...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, L'omerta, Buenas Tardes: A corto plazo no lo veremos ni tú ni nadie.
> 
> Bien, te diré que me dediqué muchos años a la Ufología y fui bastante conocido. Incluso el Dr. Jiménez del Oso nos dedicó a un colega y a mí dos programas en su "Más Allá" de TVE1. Con esto ya te digo que algo sé sobre este tema, pero ahora estoy bastante desconectado. Llegue a la conclusión de que no podría avanzar más de lo que había hecho y la verdad es que apenas se ha avanzado desde entonces.
> 
> ...



Es curioso que en los 70 y 80 sin apenas medios tecnológicos se creyera más en la ufología que en los últimos años donde supuestamente se ha grabado avistamientos e incluso fuentes militares usanas los confirman.

Por qué será que algunos creemos que se guardan un as en la manga sobre éste tema como un recurso desesperado ?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Siempre han sabido de su existencia...

Aquí hay que separar lo "tecnológico" (hay una evidente evolución) y lo que no se puede explicar y que es otra cosa que desconocemos.

Se sabe de patentes de "discos voladores" en Alemania en los años 1920-30...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

A propósito de lo que edité ayer, voy a reproducir parte de lo que dijo Sosnovsky en el canal de televisión Russia 1:

"... existen dudas de que Griesemann haya muerto debido a un mal funcionamiento de la aeronave. El sabotaje en el gasoducto es un gran trabajo técnico que difícilmente haya pasado desapercibido para los servicios técnicos de la empresa. ¿Y si algunos empleados participaron en la preparación del sabotaje? Supongamos que Griesemann, como dueño de la firma, estuvo involucrado en la preparación, o notó algo que despertó su particular interés. Probablemente, su vuelo no fue solo una salida casual con su familia. ¿Por qué su ruta pasó exactamente sobre el lugar de las explosiones y por qué cortó toda comunicación con tierra? ¿Es porque quería ver algo sin ser controlado desde tierra? Pero luego se convirtió instantáneamente en un testigo peligroso. Después de todo, el avión Griesemann, partiendo de Alemania, estuvo acompañado de cazas militares que, según la versión oficial, fueron observados. ¿Observó o no permitió que extraños subieran al avión? ¿Estaba su muerte relacionada de alguna manera con el sabotaje en Nord Stream? No lo sé, pero creo que todas las coincidencias no son casuales".

En fin, caso muy complejo y que pasó y sigue siendo "desapercibido" para los massM..... Se dió la noticia inicial y punto.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Oct 2022)

A uno le tomarán por loco seguramente si afirma que la tecnología que la biomasa disfrutará dentro de 10 o 15 años ya existe.

Como todo en la historia de la humanidad, primero lo usan para sacar ventaja y controlar a la biomasa, utilizando la última tecnología siempre van a la cabeza en todo, después cuando avanzan en nuevos desarrollos, nos venden lo antiguo como si fuera el último grito de la modernidad.

El propio concepto de web fue usado militarmente muchos años antes de que llegara a los ordenadores de los hogares.

La mayoría aceptan vivir esclavizados a cambio de disponer de móvil y pantalla plana en su salón.

Utilizan la tecnología a modo de zanahoria virtual.

Vamos a ser muy felices pagando las facturas con nuestros pensamientos enlazados a un móvil transparente mediante greentooth.

Quien no tenga un móvil así será un parias porque se usará también para poder follar, atención sanitaria virtual e identificarnos en cualquier lugar. 

Hasta las hostias serán virtuales.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2022)

O... el palo y la zanahoria. A eso vamos de cabeza.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2022)

Veo que vais desenmarañando la madeja y acercándoos peligrosamente a respuestas que pueden resultar incómodas para un triste y sencillo mortal que solo aspira a vivir en armonía con los suyos y con el medio.

Cuando analizáis el problema energético, queda claro que el conocimiento del foro está muy por encima de la media general, algo por otra parte lógico, pues aquí venimos a lo que venimos, y no suelen caer demasiados parias o "cuñaos" informados en tele5 o en el dominical semanal.

Lo más importante es entender que la energía no puede estar en manos del pueblo. Si las masas tuvieran la capacidad de producir energía de un modo barato y eficiente, sería mucho más difícil su control por parte del sistema.

Solo tenéis que fijaros en los gastos fijos que tenéis cada mes, cada año... cada vida.

Es casi inevitable dejar una buena parte de los ingresos en combustible/transporte y en energía hogar/negocio.

Pensad por un momento que tuviéramos la capacidad de generar a coste próximo a cero, la energía necesaria para el día a día de cada ser humano.

Imaginad que un hogar por ejemplo fuera autosuficiente energéticamente, y que no tuviera gasto, o fuera irrisorio... ¿Qué pasaría?

Por lo de pronto, parece que todos seríamos mucho más felices y ricos ¿no?

Y si esto fuera posible ya a día de hoy pero el doble juego del control del sistema y de los beneficios de los lobbies lo impidieran, puenteando toda opción de energía barata.

No tengáis dudas que la tecnología actual podría abaratar los costes energéticos en un gran porcentaje, pero eso no sucederá, pues cualquier excusa será válida para mantener un control férreo sobre la población, extrayendo los impuestos subordinados al gasto energético, al tiempo que las mayores empresas del mundo (petroleras y eléctricas) disfrutan de pingues beneficios año tras año, escuchando amenazas vacías por parte de los gobiernos que jamás se atreverán a meterles mano, pues son lo mismo al fin y al cabo.

No interesa, ni interesará, y ahora mismo estamos en un estado ideal para que el gran hermano pueda regular, legislar y controlar a todo ciudadano en base a su consumo energético.

Pensad lo grandioso que es para el sistema poder evitar que salgamos en masa un día determinado, simplemente prohibiendo usar los coches con matricula par... o cerrar los cascos urbanos a vehículos "viejos" para evitar una supuesta contaminación que parece solo producen ese tipo de vehículos.

No dudéis que "mañana", se limitará la potencia de gasto energético por persona, hogar, empresa ... se limitarán horarios, se prohibirán aparatos "nocivos con el medio ambiente" ... cuando se apresuró tanto el establishment a sustituir los contadores no era para facilitarnos a nosotros nada, era para supervisarnos y poder "desconectarnos" llegado el momento.

Todo converge en un mismo punto ... el punto del control y de la esclavitud.

Antaño acinaban a los esclavos sin luz, sin agua y sin esperanza en barracones, dónde se les daba a cuentagotas lo necesario para mantenerlos un día más con vida, pero sin que tuvieran la capacidad de envalentonarse ... hoy vamos a una nueva esclavitud dónde ya no poseemos apenas poder de decisión sobre nada, y el costo de respirar se nos descuenta día a día de la propia existencia.

Rememorad tiempos pasados, por que los que están por venir son una amalgama de sensaciones poco halagüeñas para el individuo, y lo que se consideró hasta hace bien poco, sus libertades inquebrantables.

Buenas noches a todos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Schopenhart (7 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> lo de conciencia no manifiesta suena como a luz apagada antes de que existiera la luz.
> 
> ¿de que sirve que una conciencia se manifieste?
> 
> ...



El diamante es el adn que a lo largo de la evolución ha forjado su joyero particular para interactuar con el entorno, ese joyero somos nosotros, somos su máquina de supervivencia. No hay necesidad de nada místico para explicar la existencia humana, somos tan banales!


----------



## Schopenhart (7 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, L'omerta, Buenas Tardes: A corto plazo no lo veremos ni tú ni nadie.
> 
> Bien, te diré que me dediqué muchos años a la Ufología y fui bastante conocido. Incluso el Dr. Jiménez del Oso nos dedicó a un colega y a mí dos programas en su "Más Allá" de TVE1. Con esto ya te digo que algo sé sobre este tema, pero ahora estoy bastante desconectado. Llegué a la conclusión de que no podría avanzar más de lo que había hecho y la verdad es que apenas se ha avanzado desde entonces.
> 
> ...



En serio te crees esas patrañas?


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> El diamante es el adn que a lo largo de la evolución ha forjado su joyero particular para interactuar con el entorno, ese joyero somos nosotros, somos su máquina de supervivencia. No hay necesidad de nada místico para explicar la existencia humana, somos tan banales!



Te daré la pista definitiva que te lo podría explicar todo.

¿Cómo podrías guardar una información y transmitirla sabiendo que el conjunto que la contiene es efímero? (conjunto=universo, espacio/tiempo)


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> El diamante es el adn que a lo largo de la evolución ha forjado su joyero particular para interactuar con el entorno, ese joyero somos nosotros, somos su máquina de supervivencia. No hay necesidad de nada místico para explicar la existencia humana, somos tan banales!





Schopenhart dijo:


> En serio te crees esas patrañas?



Dediqué el suficiente tiempo para convencerme de que NO son "patrañas" y más cuando uno ha sido testigo de esos "fenómenos". Tampoco voy a tratar de convencerle, para qué... mientras yo lo tenga más que claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Schopenhart (8 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Dediqué el suficiente tiempo para convencerme de que NO son "patrañas" y más cuando uno ha sido testigo de esos "fenómenos". Tampoco voy a tratar de convencerle, para qué... mientras yo lo tenga más que claro.
> 
> Saludos.



La percepción humana no es una herramienta fidedigna para verificar nada, ojo, que no digo que usted no haya visto algo que a sus sentidos le haya parecido anormal. La virgen de Fátima también la vieron, no se trata de discutir si vieron o no vieron, una alucinación puede ser muy real, simplemente la percepción humana da un poco de pena.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> La percepción humana no es una herramienta fidedigna para verificar nada, ojo, que no digo que usted no haya visto algo que a sus sentidos le haya parecido anormal. La virgen de Fátima también la vieron, no se trata de discutir si vieron o no vieron, una alucinación puede ser muy real, simplemente la percepción humana da un poco de pena.



Sin pretender aportar nada al respecto pues no tengo puta idea del tema, la palabra OVNI habla de objetos volantes no identificados, lo que no implica hombrecitos verdes cagando sobre nuestras almas... lo que yo entiendo son objetos voladores imposibles de catalogar por desconocerse su procedencia.

Esto puede referirse a objetos fabricados en la tierra (lo más probable), u objetos provenientes del exterior y no fabricados por el hombre, aquí ya cada uno que crea o no crea lo que quiera.

Lo que si parece claro, es que recurriendo a la definición de OVNI, a muchos países les interesa el hecho de mantener no identificados a ciertos objetos volantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2022)

@paketazo: Como bien dices, las siglas son lo suficientemente "claritas". Hay la suficiente información, incluida la desclasificada oficialmente, para saber que los OVNIs existen.

Es propio de nuestros tiempos opinar sobre lo que no se conoce...pero tampoco voy a abrir un debate sobre este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> La percepción humana no es una herramienta fidedigna para verificar nada, ojo, que no digo que usted no haya visto algo que a sus sentidos le haya parecido anormal. La virgen de Fátima también la vieron, no se trata de discutir si vieron o no vieron, una alucinación puede ser muy real, simplemente la percepción humana da un poco de pena.



Hay comentarios que a veces también dan cierta pena...


----------



## frankie83 (8 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es curioso que en los 70 y 80 sin apenas medios tecnológicos se creyera más en la ufología que en los últimos años donde supuestamente se ha grabado avistamientos e incluso fuentes militares usanas los confirman.
> 
> Por qué será que algunos creemos que se guardan un as en la manga sobre éste tema como un recurso desesperado ?



A mi me parece más que en los 70/80 había una fe inquebrantable en El Progreso tecnológico, fe que está viniendo a menos


----------



## ELOS (8 Oct 2022)

Bueno, en Moncloa tenemos a nuestro ovni particular. Objetivo Votado No Inteligente.

Personalmente creo que cuando el río suena...
Por ejemplo hay una pintura creo que del siglo XV en la que aparece un misterioso objeto volante de fondo sobre los personajes en Florencia.
Igual que en pinturas de otras culturas.
Eran realmente ángeles lo que nos cuenta la historia?

Todo ésto debería ser una creencia personal hasta que salga la evidencia.


----------



## DDT (8 Oct 2022)

España contará un nuevo Proyecto Estratégico para la Recuperación y Transformación Económica (Perte) del país antes de que concluya el año 2022. El Gobierno* tiene previsto aprobar este cuarto trimestre el relativo a la descarbonización de la industria*, lo que le convierte en el duodécimo proyecto puesto en marcha por el Ejecutivo.

Galo *Gutiérrez, director general de Industria y de la Pyme,* ha confirmado durante su intervención en una mesa celebrada en el 36º Encuentro de la Economía Digital y las Telecomunicaciones, organizado por la patronal Ametic, que el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo ya está trabajando en este nuevo perte.

En concreto, ha señalado que el organismo dirigido por Reyes Maroto tiene "la previsión y la obligación" de *enviarlo al Consejo de Ministros a lo largo del cuarto trimestre de 2022*, periodo en el que también espera que se publiquen las bases del mismo.
[El Gobierno estudia lanzar un PERTE de descarbonización de la industria electrointensiva]

Fuentes del Ministerio han señalado a EL ESPAÑOL-Invertia que el objetivo es que* la primera convocatoria de este Perte* destinado a descarbonizar el sector industrial español pueda estar en marcha en el *primer trimestre de 2023.*

Asimismo, explican que* todavía no está decidida la dotación presupuestaria definitiva* que tendrá este Perte. Inicialmente estaba previsto que contara con 400 millones de euros, pero no se descarta que finalmente la cifra sea superior gracias a la adenda al Plan de Recuperación que presentará el Gobierno en el segundo semestre del año.

De esta manera, el proyecto podría verse beneficiado por los préstamos del mecanismo Next Generation EU que corresponden a España, así como por la *asignación definitiva de transferencias a España*, conocida el pasado 30 de junio, y las transferencias adicionales del proyecto de reglamento de REPowerEU.

La posibilidad de que el Gobierno lanzará un Perte con esta finalidad *ya fue apuntada por Reyes Maroto a principios de este año*. La ministra señaló entonces que el Gobierno estaba estudiando un proyecto para la descarbonización de la industria electrointensiva ante los elevados precios que está registrando la energía.







La ministra de Industria, Comercio y Turismo, Reyes Maroto, da un discurso durante un desayuno organizado por Nueva Economía Forum sobre "el futuro de la energía: economía verde, transformación y movilidad" EFE

En concreto, indicó que el objetivo es poder canalizar un proyecto estratégico que acompañe al desafío de tener precios competitivos e inversiones en eficiencia energética en un *entorno de incremento de precios "sin precedentes".* Un escenario, que meses después de este anuncio, es todavía más adverso. 

"_Que ministra tan "vidente" que ya sabía a principios de año que habría un incremento de precios sin precedentes_".
_De este gobierno bien se puede decir que cumple realmente bien con los "protocolos" que le mandan (no se sabe bien quien) sus jefes. Todo son órdenes de los "ejpertos" más brillantes , todos de fuera del país. Que si la OMS, que si la UE, que si la EMA... Bajo chantaje de no seguir recibiendo fondos (impresión calentita de nuevos billetitos) para que no se les descacharre el chiringuito y no puedan pagar las nóminas de los millones de funcis y más millones de viejos y enfermos._


----------



## nada2 (8 Oct 2022)

DDT dijo:


> España contará un nuevo Proyecto Estratégico para la Recuperación y Transformación Económica (Perte) del país antes de que concluya el año 2022. El Gobierno* tiene previsto aprobar este cuarto trimestre el relativo a la descarbonización de la industria*, lo que le convierte en el duodécimo proyecto puesto en marcha por el Ejecutivo.
> 
> Galo *Gutiérrez, director general de Industria y de la Pyme,* ha confirmado durante su intervención en una mesa celebrada en el 36º Encuentro de la Economía Digital y las Telecomunicaciones, organizado por la patronal Ametic, que el Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo ya está trabajando en este nuevo perte.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla, en resumen, que se van a cargar la poca industria que queda en España "descarbonizándola" repartiendo fondos UE entre algunos...
Los trabajadores que tenían buenos salarios en la industria, ya saben a quien darle las gracias cuando cierren.


----------



## antorob (8 Oct 2022)

Buenos días.

Me he resistido a aceptar que algo así pudiera ocurrir, pero creo que nos estamos aproximando a un crash como nunca jamás hemos presenciado.

El crash se produce cuando tras un colapso del mercado (puede ser renta variable o renta fija), el BC de turno interviene y tras un momento de pausa y recuperación, el mercado ignora la intervención y prosigue su caída. Esto puede ser en formato desplome total o en formato devaluación de la divisa del propio banco central, por pérdida de confianza.

El problema irresoluble es que los banqueros centrales han perdido el control de la dinámica de las burbujas, al aparecer una inflación incontrolable. Los costes energéticos no se pueden reducir por creación de dinero. No se puede fabricar energía desde las impresoras y como se está viendo tras el recorte de la Opep (burlándose de los esfuerzos de Biden), en medio de una escasez de suministros, todavía recortan más la producción de petróleo.

Esto es tanto una decisión política como un reconocimiento de los límites de la producción de petróleo, pues tanto EE.UU. como el resto del mundo, se ven incapaces de aumentar la producción con precios del petróleo consistentemente por encima de los 100$ de promedio en 2022.

La transición renovable es evidente que ni es transición ni es sustituto de nada, en medio de la crisis europea del gas.

El reciente episodio de Gran Bretaña y la intervención de Japón, nos muestran que los BC están llegando a sus propios límites, por cuanto sus intervenciones no han sostenido el mercado ni una semana. El yen está de nuevo por encima de la barrera de los 145 yenes por dólar y los bonos británicos sobrepasan de lejos el terrible 4% de rentabilidad, sometiendo a los fondos de pensiones a una nueva ronda de quiebras en cadena.

Solo queda la pérdida de la confianza masiva y en ese momento (que parece más cercano que nunca), todo el sistema colapsará sin remedio.

Una explicación mucho más detallada está en este largo artículo.

La pérdida de la confianza significa la explosión del sistema... y estamos llegando a ella. 


Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (8 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me he resistido a aceptar que algo así pudiera ocurrir, pero creo que nos estamos aproximando a un crash como nunca jamás hemos presenciado.
> 
> ...



Que gracia, “terrible” 4%. Hubo un tiempo, no hace tanto, en que se pagaban intereses del 18%, claro que entonces la deuda era irrisoria.
El problema que tenemos ahora es que todo está mal y si intentamos remendar por un lado se nos rompe por otro. No nos queda más remedio que cambiar de abrigo pero, en esta ocasión, no es que no tengamos el dinero para comprarlo, es que no hay más abrigos (=energía abundante y barata)


----------



## Hostigador (8 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, L'omerta: Yo no sería tan categórico. Es muy posible que existan fuentes de energía muy eficientes y económicas. Otra cosa es que estén disponibles para la mayor parte de los mortales.
> 
> Tesla dejó trabajos en ese sentido y a saber si algunos los siguieron y consiguieran finalizarlos.
> 
> ...



De hecho en Contraperiodismo hay reportajes sobre ovni-campana nazis
La prueba de que el ovni de Roswell era humano militar y …¡ nazi !
Los Ovnis Nazis los parió el descubridor de las Ondas Schumann
Los ovnis nazis secretos de Luneburgo y Tempelhof, los verdaderos Área 51
Hitler era un Rothchild monocojón pagado por el Mi6 entrenado en Tavistock


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Oct 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo en todo pero matizando esto, ¿sabes que es imposible, verdad?



Si me preguntas si creo que el sistema capitalista puede decrecer de forma controlada o crecer sosteniblemente, te diré que rotundamente no. Es un camelo más de los que estamos acostumbrados a tragar desde el famoso informe del club de Roma. Todas las excelentes intervenciones debajo de la mía lo explican mejor de lo que lo podría hacer yo. Pero antes de entrar en este foro, hace muchísimos años y sin que pudiera debatirlo con nadie porque todos estábamos a otros asuntos, ya era consciente que la base que sostiene el sistema, que es la necesidad de proveer ganancias por encima de la tasa de interés para atender el servicio de la deuda, osea, la lógica del interés compuesto, es insostenible y conduce al colapso inevitable.

Cuando hablo del sistema capitalista incluyo a todos los demás que se han ensayado en la historia, esclavismo, feudalismo, expansión colonialista, saqueo militar, comunismo o cualquier otro. Todos tienen que financiarse y atender la deuda.

Los antiguos eran ya muy conscientes de esto, aunque no podían tener en cuenta los límites ecológicos, que también fueron claves en la caída de algunos imperios. En el fondo, energía, límites ecológicos, condicionantes económicos y financieros son las cuatro patas que sostienen cualquier sistema de organización humana.

Los límites financieros, sin embargo, sí los conocían muy bien. De ahí los siete años de vacas gordas y siete años de vacas flacas y los jubileos de la deuda.

Llevo treinta años leyendo sobre el asunto y me sorprendía mucho que este debate no se estuviera produciendo. Sí lo estaba, claro, lo que ocurría es que no trascendía a los medios y, por lo tanto a la política de masas. Los que nos dedicábamos a otras cosas no teníamos acceso a lo que se cocía hasta que no apareció Internet y, en nuestro caso, este foro. Por esto cuando debutan todas estas ideologías delirantes que se han hecho con la hegemonía y con el poder de un día para otro , nos preguntamos asombrados de dónde salieron.

El primer libro importante que leí sobre todo esto fue Auge y Caida de las Grandes Potencias, de Paul M. Kennedy y el último En deuda de David Graeber.


----------



## Hostigador (8 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, L'omerta, Buenas Tardes: A corto plazo no lo veremos ni tú ni nadie.
> 
> Bien, te diré que me dediqué muchos años a la Ufología y fui bastante conocido. Incluso el Dr. Jiménez del Oso nos dedicó a un colega y a mí dos programas en su "Más Allá" de TVE1. Con esto ya te digo que algo sé sobre este tema, pero ahora estoy bastante desconectado. Llegué a la conclusión de que no podría avanzar más de lo que había hecho y la verdad es que apenas se ha avanzado desde entonces.
> 
> ...



Luis Carlos Campos Nieto estuvo de invitado en"La nit del ornitorinc"de COPE Cataluña desde 2012 hasta 2015
Todavia estan esos audios en ivoox


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Hoy se sabe bastante sobre los proyectos de "platillos volantes" que se llevaron a cabo en la Alemania de Hitler. Y hay fuentes bastante serías al respecto.

No es menos cierto que existe mucha literatura fantástica alrededor de todo esto y eso da argumentos a algunos "indocumentados" que se permiten opinar desde el desconocimiento más absoluto.

Existió un personaje clave en todo esto y ese fue el General Hans Kammler, que era el encargado de las armas secretas alemanas. Kammler desapareció, así como parte de su equipo, y nunca más se supo de ellos.

Quizás, fue "recuperado" por los estadounidenses o consiguió escapar a alguno de los "centros" que los nazis consiguieron crear en el Centro y Sur del continente americano.

Los alemanes consiguieron armas punteras como lo eran los submarinos del tipo XXI y que extrañamente no entraron en combate, a pesar de que no tenían comparables entre los aliados.









Tipo XXI - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Saludos.


----------



## pepinox (9 Oct 2022)

Una vez que se llega a la meseta del desarrollo tecnológico, y no pudiendo progresar éste más por haber alcanzado los límites físicos y ecológicos del mundo real, ocurre que también alcanza una "meseta de estabilidad" el conocimiento tecnológico que hace posible dicho desarrollo tecnológico.

Un saber tecnológico alto pero estable, que no crece, que está en un meseta, es fácilmente redistribuible a nivel mundial en dos o tres generaciones ahora que existe Internet de banda ancha. Una vez que ese conocimiento tecnológico "mesetario" se universaliza, deja de tener ventaja competitiva quien lo inventó o creó en primer lugar; de la misma manera que los romanos crearon inicialmente el alfabeto latino pero los anglos lo adoptaron con gran éxito para uso propio.

Esto quiere decir que miles de millones de personas tendrán los conocimientos tecnológicos para llegar a un desarrollo tecnológico equivalente al occidental, y por tanto todo ese volumen poblacional va a disputar a Occidente la energía necesaria para alimentar dicho nivel de desarrollo tecnológico.

Veo un futuro de pobreza para Europa, salvo que se produzca algún nuevo salto tecnológico que permita a Europa retomar algún nuevo crecimiento tecnológico.

Aunque también está la opción de provocar guerras por el resto del planeta, para impedirles adquirir y aplicar saberes tecnológicos que les hagan desarrollarse y demandar energía.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Sberbank, uno de los bancos más grandes de Rusia, vendió 100 toneladas de MPs, de las cuales 89 fueron de Plata.

Los clientes de Sberbank han abierto 300.000 nuevas cuentas de metal no asignadas entre Enero y Septiembre, informó Interfaz, citando el estado de cuenta del banco esta semana.

Y la cantidad total de MPs vendidos fue de casi 100 toneladas. Según el banco, casi 7 toneladas eran de Oro, 89 de Plata y 1 tonelada de Platino y Paladio.

En el Oro, los rusos gastaron alrededor de $ 550 millones en Sberbank.

Las cuentas de MPs no asignadas significan que el banco sigue siendo el propietario del metal precioso comprado, y las cuentas de los clientes solo se acreditan. Sberbank ha desarrollado la opción de cuenta de MPs no asignadas para acelerar el proceso de apertura de la cuenta y venta de MPs.

Ya en el mes de Marzo, los rusos compraron Oro cuando el Rublo se derrumbó tras la invasión de Ucrania por el país.

Los principales bancos locales han informado de un aumento de la demanda de Oro cuando los rusos se apresuraron a invertir en lingotes y monedas para proteger sus ahorros. El Banco Central del país incluso tuvo que detener temporalmente las compras de Oro del país a los bancos locales para dejar el inventario a los consumidores habituales.

Durante el mismo mes, el Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que elimina el 20% del impuesto agregado sobre la compra de MPs. La medida fue diseñada para alentar la compra de MPs sobre monedas extranjeras como el USD y el EUR en un momento en que el Rublo estaba cayendo en picado.

(Artículo traducido de Kitco)

En fin, quizás, no sea la mejor forma de poseer MPs, pero los rusos deben pensar que mejor eso que nada...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Una vez que se llega a la meseta del desarrollo tecnológico, y no pudiendo progresar éste más por haber alcanzado los límites físicos y ecológicos del mundo real, ocurre que también alcanza una "meseta de estabilidad" el conocimiento tecnológico que hace posible dicho desarrollo tecnológico.
> 
> Un saber tecnológico alto pero estable, que no crece, que está en un meseta, es fácilmente redistribuible a nivel mundial en dos o tres generaciones ahora que existe Internet de banda ancha. Una vez que ese conocimiento tecnológico "mesetario" se universaliza, deja de tener ventaja competitiva quien lo inventó o creó en primer lugar; de la misma manera que los romanos crearon inicialmente el alfabeto latino pero los anglos lo adoptaron con gran éxito para uso propio.
> 
> ...



Es que lo que hizo occidente regalando su tecnología a China a cambio de comprar productos más baratos ha sido un suicidio demorado. De todas formas la habrían obtenido pero habrían necesitado más años dando tiempo a seguir avanzando aquí


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2022)

Grande @antorob, de los mejores post








El nuevo sistema monetario está a punto de comenzar. Cronograma histórico.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Algunas reflexiones:
-con la cesta de monedas/materias primas se crea un mundo más justo (aunque los occidentales salgamos perjudicados (
-clave que la OPEP se haya alineado con oriente 
-este sistema será fundamentalmente para el comercio internacional, la cada país podrá fllarse su propia moneda como quiera pero para equilibrar la balanza exterior tendrá que recurrir a la moneda mundial. Eso sí es comercio justo.
-cuando el dólar deje de ser moneda de referencia la economía de USA se puede hundir a la mitad, su mayor fábrica son los dólares. Eso supondrá disturbios, pobreza extrema, fallo en servicios básicos…
-aunque parezca que es ya esto todavía necesita tiempo y, seguramente, ajustes. Entre 2023 y 2025 vamos a ver muchas cosas
-preveo restricciones al acceso a bienes tangibles en países occidentales: desde MPs (estos días la plata, en breve el oro) petróleo, gas, … todo lo que venga del “enemigo” y todo lo que sea escabullir euros, dólares… del control directo del estado


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Grande @antorob, de los mejores post
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No conocéis la política de los EE.UU.

Creo que veremos guerra, incluso antes de poner en marcha el nuevo sistema.

Gran Bretaña se apartó para que no le atropellara el gigante que venía detrás. 

En el caso americano, se trata de una lucha entre iguales (más o menos). No se apartará tan fácilmente.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (9 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Grande @antorob, de los mejores post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mejor defensa del dólar históricamente ha sido una flota de portaaviones.
Así que ya nos podemos preparar


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No conocéis la política de los EE.UU.
> 
> Creo que veremos guerra, incluso antes de poner en marcha el nuevo sistema.
> 
> ...



Hola, antorob: Hoy le leía a un alto cargo militar español comentar que los británicos ya se estaban preparando para una guerra en suelo europeo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No conocéis la política de los EE.UU.
> 
> Creo que veremos guerra, incluso antes de poner en marcha el nuevo sistema.
> 
> ...



Veremos no, estamos en ella y escalando


----------



## timi (9 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: Hoy le leía a un alto cargo militar español comentar que los británicos ya se estaban preparando para una guerra en suelo europeo...
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes enlace de esto?


----------



## Tons (9 Oct 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Si me preguntas si creo que el sistema capitalista puede decrecer de forma controlada o crecer sosteniblemente, te diré que rotundamente no. Es un camelo más de los que estamos acostumbrados a tragar desde el famoso informe del club de Roma. Todas las excelentes intervenciones debajo de la mía lo explican mejor de lo que lo podría hacer yo. Pero antes de entrar en este foro, hace muchísimos años y sin que pudiera debatirlo con nadie porque todos estábamos a otros asuntos, ya era consciente que la base que sostiene el sistema, que es la necesidad de proveer ganancias por encima de la tasa de interés para atender el servicio de la deuda, osea, la lógica del interés compuesto, es insostenible y conduce al colapso inevitable.
> 
> Cuando hablo del sistema capitalista incluyo a todos los demás que se han ensayado en la historia, esclavismo, feudalismo, expansión colonialista, saqueo militar, comunismo o cualquier otro. Todos tienen que financiarse y atender la deuda.
> 
> ...



A mi el de kennedy me parece de obligada lectura porque me dejó claro que cada país hace lo que puede cuando puede y si un país no se pone al nivel del resto abusan de el sin remordimientos.
En deuda me gustó mucho el primer tercio del libro despues me aburrio.
Yo debo reconocer que junto con el de Kennedy los que más me han abierto los ojos son de Galbraith El crack del 29 y breve historia de las euforias financieras junto con Cuando el dinero muere de Fergusson.

Ahora mismo estoy acabando el último de Ray Dalio y tambien es muy recomendable se llama Principios para enfrentarse al nuevo orden mundial. Es una mezcla de ciclos e historia económica.

Y Fernando gracias por tu vuelta. Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: Hoy le leía a un alto cargo militar español comentar que los británicos ya se estaban preparando para una guerra en suelo europeo...
> 
> Saludos.



Hay un problema bastante gordo.

Los americanos no van a ceder porque simplemente significaría el final del reinado del dólar y una crisis definitiva. Y Putin lleva preparando este movimiento mucho tiempo. Ha necesitado más de diez años para diseñar el nuevo sistema y el mismo tiempo para forjar una alianza como vemos ahora.

Sinceramente, me ha sorprendido el movimiento de Arabia porque pensaba que se iban a poner de perfil, sin decantarse hacia ningún lado, pero los últimos desplantes son demasiado significativos para evidenciar una posición neutra.

Y si dejan de vender el petróleo en dólares, a EE.UU. solo le queda la guerra para frenar el cambio de sistema. 

En una burbuja colosal de todo, con unas deudas impagables, el cambio de sistema es innegociable. 

Creo que vamos a una guerra, porque no veo cediendo a ningún bando. Y seguramente por ello, Europa, sin recursos de ninguna clase, con un fracaso total en la transición energética, ha optado por seguir el juego a los americanos, porque no nos queda más remedio.

En Europa es un juego de perder-perder y no descarto una ruptura cuando cada país busque resolver sus problemas por su cuenta.

Otro ejemplo más de situación donde el oro y la plata son imprescindibles.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2022)

Hola, timi: Lo acabo de buscar y no lo he encontrado. Esta mañana lo leí en el móvil en las noticias de Google.

Por cierto, en "20 minutos", tienes una entrevista a otro militar español y es muy interesante lo que se dice en ella.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2022)

Tons dijo:


> A mi el de kennedy me parece de obligada lectura porque me dejó claro que cada país hace lo que puede cuando puede y si un país no se pone al nivel del resto abusan de el sin remordimientos.
> En deuda me gustó mucho el primer tercio del libro despues me aburrio.
> Yo debo reconocer que junto con el de Kennedy los que más me han abierto los ojos son de Galbraith El crack del 29 y breve historia de las euforias financieras junto con Cuando el dinero muere de Fergusson.
> 
> ...



Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2022)

Hola, antorob: Pienso que si hay guerra, ésta será mundial...

Discrepo en que Europa no haya tenido más remedio que aliarse totalmente con los EE.UU. Hace ya muchos años que pudo y debió buscar una mayor independencia y fortalecer los lazos comerciales con Rusia.

Es un sinsentido lo que estamos viviendo en Europa.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 Oct 2022)

A mi me surgen varias dudas.

¿Realmente Rusia tuvo siempre el objetivo de desbancar al dólar? La situación con Europa antes de la guerra de Crimea y directamente con Alemania no fue nunca mala. Merkel y Putin siempre se mostraron respeto y una cooperación entre ambos países siempre hubiera resultado en gran beneficio para ambas (y por ende para Europa).

Y en este caso también coincido con Fernando, había un camino diferente a asociarse con EEUU, de hecho para una unión económica tan dependiente de la energía y de las materias primas del exterior, no estoy seguro si hemos acabado tomando el peor camino posible. Yo aún no entiendo esa veneración tan absoluta por los yankis, en las que un cruce por el pasillo con Biden es considerada como una cumbre al más alto nivel... Un poco penoso la verdad.

Y quizás lo más razonable es pensar de que esto va a acabar en una guerra ya que el poder que les confiere el dólar en este momento tiene un valor incalculable. Pero sólo como posible debate, la fortaleza del dólar y la agresividad de la FED está mandando a tomar por el saco al mundo entero (no entro a justificar si están en lo correcto o no), pero lo cierto es que los países emergentes tienen la mayor parte de su deuda en dólar, y junto a que las transacciones internacionales se ejecutan en dólar, los precios de la energía y las materias primas aún añaden más presión a muchos países que se ven inmersos en una espiral muy difícil de salir:


¿No puede hacer esto, qué muchos otros países presionen a EEUU para que la FED relaje la presión? ¿No les puede dar motivos para pensar que una moneda internacional formada de forma diferente cuyo principal activo no sea el dólar puede ser más beneficiosa? Está claro que a EEUU, mostrarán poco interés por el resto, pero en el conflicto Rusia-Ucrania hemos visto malos precedentes (como la congelación de las reservas extranjeras rusas) que no habrá gustado un pelo a otras potencias que ven que en el futuro les puede pasar a ellas. Es decir, parece que vamos a un entorno en el que EEUU se puede aislar más y no al revés.

Imaginemos la situación en unos años, las reservas estratégicas de petróleo de EEUU siguen en mínimos ya que un alto precio del petróleo no les ha permitido rellenarlas, el shale oil con decrecimiento claro. La población de EEUU con un descontento claro, podrían ir a la guerra, pero ya sabemos que las guerras traen descontento, y una guerra mundial traería un desgaste importante. Y recordemos que estamos en momentos en que una gran parte de los americanos viven al día y que no tienen grandes ahorros, un cóctel explosivo, y no es algo que tenga pinta de mejorar en los próximos años.
Estamos en un momento que en occidente hay una gran facilidad para la aparición de populismos y una gran guerra con muertos en ambos bandos podría ser demoledora.

Abriendo el debate, ¿creéis que una guerra mundial es el único camino y que EEUU la aceptaría de buen grado?


----------



## pepinox (10 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Abriendo el debate, ¿creéis que una guerra mundial es el único camino y que EEUU la aceptaría de buen grado?



No habrá una guerra mundial. Simplemente, quieren destabilizar a Rusia para proceder a dividirla y saquearla. Eso le daría a USA oxígeno para mínimo un siglo más de supremacía.


----------



## ELOS (10 Oct 2022)

Posiblemente no la haya.
Y eso querrá decir que la situación actual de crisis mundial no se va a solucionar.
Las guerras hasta ahora han sido el único y verdadero reseteo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> A mi me surgen varias dudas.
> 
> ¿Realmente Rusia tuvo siempre el objetivo de desbancar al dólar? La situación con Europa antes de la guerra de Crimea y directamente con Alemania no fue nunca mala. Merkel y Putin siempre se mostraron respeto y una cooperación entre ambos países siempre hubiera resultado en gran beneficio para ambas (y por ende para Europa).
> 
> ...



Hola, Tio Pepe: Yo creo que ninguna guerra es necesaria. En realidad, cuando se produce es porque la irracionalidad se ha impuesto sobre la ética y la moral. La guerra es totalmente amoral.

Respecto a tu segunda cuestión, la población de los Estados Unidos se caracteriza por apoyar a sus líderes políticos cuando éstos deciden ir a la guerra. Después, en función de lo que se vaya sabiendo, es cuando aparecen las disidencias y las protestas masivas.

De todas formas, no sé hasta qué punto los estadounidenses aceptarían que una guerra mundial se diese también en su territorio. En esta ocasión, SÍ sería diferente. Rusia tiene la suficiente capacidad nuclear para arrasar los EE.UU.

La verdad, es que en una guerra mundial no habrían vencedores, fuera de aquellos que quieren un Gran Reset y que les facilitaría mucho las cosas... si es que quedase alguien dispuesto a dejarse manejar.

Sin embargo, da la sensación de que nadie quiere "aflojar" y la escalada de la tensión es permanente. Es más, cada vez está siendo más intensa, de manera que esto no pinta nada bien.

Por otro lado, en Rusia están aumentando las voces de los líderes más extremistas para llevar la guerra con Ucrania a otro "nivel"... Contrariamente a lo que se piensa, o más bien a lo que propagan los massM....., si Putin cae o es sustituido, pienso que lo sería por un líder de línea mucho más dura.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (10 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Yo creo que ninguna guerra es necesaria. En realidad, cuando se produce es porque la irracionalidad se ha impuesto sobre la ética y la moral. La guerra es totalmente amoral.
> 
> Respecto a tu segunda cuestión, la población de los Estados Unidos se caracteriza por apoyar a sus líderes políticos cuando éstos deciden ir a la guerra. Después, en función de lo que se vaya sabiendo, es cuando aparecen las disidencias y las protestas masivas.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que las guerras forman parte de la violencia que caracteriza a la naturaleza del ser humano.
Evidentemente nadie desea vivir una pero no deja de ser la única manera de resolver un conflicto en el que el diálogo y la negociación ya no tienen cabida.


----------



## FranMen (10 Oct 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> No habrá una guerra mundial. Simplemente, quieren destabilizar a Rusia para proceder a dividirla y saquearla. Eso le daría a USA oxígeno para mínimo un siglo más de supremacía.



Se habla de guerra con mucha facilidad, ya la hay y escalando, la duda es hasta dónde llegará y si será mundial.
Otra forma que tiene USA de atacar es mediante la CÍA y de eso no hemos hablado y es otra forma muy importante que utilizan los usanos, me da la impresión de que la están usando en Irán


----------



## Hostigador (10 Oct 2022)

Comparacion de Francisco Llinares entre una colmena y una plandemia
29: la estrategia de las abejas - TEMPLANZA - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## The Hellion (10 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Ciencia jurídica es un oxímoron.



No, no lo es. 

En España es un desiderátum. 

Estuvimos a punto de alcanzarlo, curiosamente en el tardofranquismo, pero ahora estamos a millones de años luz de distancia.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Oct 2022)

A mí lo que me extraña es que Arabia Saudí esté ultimamente actuando por su cuenta, no se si será USA estirando un poco la correa para darles margen, o un movimiento plenamente autónomo de los saudíes. En cualquier caso, supongo que los useños actuarían llegado el momento (golpe de estado), ni siquiera les haría falta invadir Arabia Saudí.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo creo que las guerras forman parte de la violencia que caracteriza a la naturaleza del ser humano.
> Evidentemente nadie desea vivir una pero no deja de ser la única manera de resolver un conflicto en el que el diálogo y la negociación ya no tienen cabida.



Una guerra puede tener sentido en varios supuestos en los que han existido formas de agresión. Por ejemplo, las revoluciones suelen producirse por injusticias y/o represiones de todo tipo.

Efectivamente, el ser humano puede ser bastante violento y es por eso que existen las fuerzas policiales y militares.

El hombre pertenece a una especie animal muy variopinta, capaz de lo mejor y también de lo peor.

Saludos.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (10 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez durante la pandemia saliste a hacer la compra? Porque yo recuerdo ir tranquilamente por los pasillos de una gran superficie y carros llenos de papel higiénico, harina y pasta, luego limitaron la venta.
> 
> Algo similar sucedió a comienzos de la guerra que USA montó a Rusia cuando se limpiaron las estanterias de aceite de girasol, galletas y pastas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (10 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez durante la pandemia saliste a hacer la compra? Porque yo recuerdo ir tranquilamente por los pasillos de una gran superficie y carros llenos de papel higiénico, harina y pasta, luego limitaron la venta.
> 
> Algo similar sucedió a comienzos de la guerra que USA montó a Rusia cuando se limpiaron las estanterias de aceite de girasol, galletas y pastas.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón, es más, a mi uno de los temas que más me preocupa es el de la "droguería y farmacia".
La gente está tan sumamente dormida que no se ha planteado que pasaría si un día resulta que no hay iboprufeno en la farmacia, ni bolsas de basuras o lejía. Por simplificar.
Hay muchos suministros que son indispensables para mantener unas mínimas condiciones saludables en un hogar. En cualquier caso no es el tema del hilo, pero lo sito para recordar el objetivo que, parece ser, tienen preparado, desabastecimiento que irá creciendo y, que según mi parecer, irá ligado a un acontecimiento nuclear, bien sea la central ucraniana (apostaría por ello) o bien un ataque con armas nucleares o quizás un poco de todo.
Demasiado llaman la atención los medios de comunicación sobre Zaporilla, no sé si se escribe así. El caso es que nos encierran a todos, ley marcial o cómo quieran definirlo y control total de la población lo que les irá muy bien para las restricciones que tienen previstas.
Lo que sí parece evidente es que están preparando otra farándula para el populacho.
Saludos


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (10 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Siempre han sabido de su existencia...
> 
> Aquí hay que separar lo "tecnológico" (hay una evidente evolución) y lo que no se puede explicar y que es otra cosa que desconocemos.
> 
> ...



Leí en algún sitio que el ejercicio de Hitler contaba con ellos, incluso creo recordar alguna fotografía difusa de los mismos.

Aclara esto si tienes algún conocimiento, por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Leí en algún sitio que el ejercicio de Hitler contaba con ellos, incluso creo recordar alguna fotografía difusa de los mismos.
> 
> Aclara esto si tienes algún conocimiento, por favor.



Hola, Salvesequienpueda:

Recuerdo haber visto dos fotos de ellos que podríamos calificar como auténticas. Una de ellas era del platillo volante que voló en Praga en 1945. La foto en cuestión se hizo en el hangar donde se hallaba 

También sabemos que los alemanes experimentaron con ese tipo de artefactos en España, concretamente por la zona de Lalín. Te dejo un interesante documento sobre ello:









Platillos volantes nazis en Galicia en los años 40: los precursores de los drones en territorio español


A principios de los años 40 , mientras parte del mundo estaba sumido en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, muchos habitantes del entorno de Lalín, en Galici




cuatro.com





Ten paciencia con el vídeo porque le cuesta arrancar o al menos es así en mi PC.

Imagino que conoces todos los planos y diseños que existen sobre los platillos volantes nazis.

Bien, te dejo también un audio muy interesante sobre el tema...









Días Extraños 46: LOS PLATILLOS VOLANTES DE HITLER - DIAS EXTRAÑOS con Santiago Camacho - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de DIAS EXTRAÑOS con Santiago Camacho gratis. Documentos y testigos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial afirman que los alemanes crearon aeronaves con forma de platillo volante e, incluso, unas misterios... Programa: DIAS EXTRAÑOS con Santiago Camacho. Canal: Canal de...




iVoox.com





Cualquier otra cosa, me dices.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hola, Dadaria: Hemos de entender que la guerra de Ucrania es también un conflicto energético y donde el Petróleo tiene un gran peso.

Hace muy pocos días que Putin volvía a desafiar a Occidente, cerrando un poco más el grifo del Petróleo, junto a sus socios de la OPEP + Arabia Saudita.

Aquí hay que ver una "doble intención" por parte de Arabia Saudita y es que Biden y los demócratas tienen unas complicadas elecciones de medio mandato parlamentarias y estatales el 8 de Noviembre. Y es que ir a repostar con la gasolina por las nubes NO va a hacerles un gran favor...

Hay una gran decepción en los Estados Unidos con Arabia Saudita, ya que éste país se está acercando cada vez más a Moscú, apenas dos meses después de la visita de Putin a Riad, donde se entrevistó con el príncipe Mohamed bin Salman.

Recordemos que Biden en su momento arremetió contra el líder saudí tras el asesinato en 2018 del periodista Jamal Khashoggi.

Como he comentado, el recorte en la producción de Petróleo que ha hecho Arabia Saudita es un auténtico desafío a Washington y que empieza a cuestionar los acuerdos de 1945: Petróleo por Seguridad.

Y que esto se haya hecho a pocas semanas de unas elecciones cruciales para Biden, NO parece que sea una simple "casualidad".

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Oct 2022)

Y yo añadiría más, Arabia Saudí ya ha escogido su bando.

De hecho me quoteo a mi mismo porque sigo pensando exactamente lo mismo, y lo resumo con una frase de entonces:

_Según yo lo veo uno de los problemas es que en occidente nos creemos los amos del mundo, cuando el petróleo está caro, nos creemos en el derecho a que los productores de petróleo incrementen la producción, mientras que por otro lado les estamos diciendo que el petróleo es muy malo y que queremos reducir nuestra dependencia a él. Luego occidente entra en una guerra con Rusia y nos planteamos sanciones ejemplares con el petróleo y el gas, y esperamos que el resto de países productores compensen esas sanciones. Por desgracia no se puede tener todo, y la soberbia tiene un precio a pagar._



Tio Pepe dijo:


> Para temas relacionados con el petróleo creo que es muy interesante seguir el hilo relacionado con el peak oil ya que hay mensajes, principalmente los compartidos por el compañero @antorob que son oro puro:
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> Yo no soy un gran entendido del tema, pero lo cierto es que si que es cierto que EEUU lleva pidiendo al resto de socios de la OPEC que incrementaran la producción de petróleo (U.S. calls on OPEC and its allies to pump more oil) desde hace tiempo y la respuesta fue clara, si quieres más petróleo extráelo tu mismo (OPEC Says To Biden: If You Want More Oil, Pump It Yourself).
> ...


----------



## Dadaria (10 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Y yo añadiría más, Arabia Saudí ya ha escogido su bando.
> 
> De hecho me quoteo a mi mismo porque sigo pensando exactamente lo mismo, y lo resumo con una frase de entonces:
> 
> _Según yo lo veo uno de los problemas es que en occidente nos creemos los amos del mundo, cuando el petróleo está caro, nos creemos en el derecho a que los productores de petróleo incrementen la producción, mientras que por otro lado les estamos diciendo que el petróleo es muy malo y que queremos reducir nuestra dependencia a él. Luego occidente entra en una guerra con Rusia y nos planteamos sanciones ejemplares con el petróleo y el gas, y esperamos que el resto de países productores compensen esas sanciones. Por desgracia no se puede tener todo, y la soberbia tiene un precio a pagar._



Lo de Arabia Saudi, de todas formas, está por ver. Están adoptando una postura muy peligrosa para los useños, por lo que yo no descartaría ningún movimiento desde washington para cortarle las alas a los saudíes, preferentemente en forma de golpe de estado. Con comprar a alguien de la casa saud (hablamos de más de 2000 personas) se quitan el problema de encima bien rapido.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hola Dadaria: Es harto complicado hacer un "golpe de Estado" en Arabia Saudita. Y, además, en caso de "fallar", la respuesta saudí podría ser sumamente dolorosa para Washington. Además, es una región donde hay que andarse con mucho cuidado con lo que se hace.

Por cierto, he leído por ahí que Arabia Saudita se está planteando solicitar su ingreso en los BRICS, señal inequívoca de que podría pasarse al "lado oscuro".

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (10 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Salvesequienpueda:
> 
> Recuerdo haber visto dos fotos de ellos que podríamos calificar como auténticas. Una de ellas era del platillo volante que voló en Praga en 1945. La foto en cuestión se hizo en el hangar donde se hallaba
> 
> ...



Mi padre ya difunto nacio en el 34. Cuando era pequeña no me cansaba de pedirle que me co tara como vio un ovni cuando tenía unos 12 años, allá por el 45 o 46. Estaba en Córdoba en el campo con las cabras. Vio a las cabras salir despavoridas y un ovni, como los clasicos aterrizar. Dice que de dentro salió lo que el pensó que era un niño vestido de verde, lo llamó pensando que era algún niño del pueblo. Dice que estuvo cogiendo unas piedras y luego se volvió a meter en el ovni. El ovni se elevó echando muchísimo aire y espantado otra vez alas cabras y luego en el cielo se fue muy rápido y desapareció.
Tambien tengo una sobrina que con 20 y tantos vio uno desde la ventana del piso de San Francisco (USA) donde estaba estudiando. Dice que era redondo, muy grande y que tenía luces de colores. También en un acelerón desapareció. Lo vieron muchos compañeros, y mi sobrina no es nada friki. De mis tres sobrinas esta es la única centrada. Esto pasó hará unos 15 años.


----------



## DDT (10 Oct 2022)

Otra cosa. Ovnis no he visto pero hará unos 5 años pille a un dron tirando mierda a las 5 de la mañana de un domingo. Hasta colgué las fotos en un hilo de burbuja. 
Y ahora que lo pienso, creo que desde la plandemia no he vuelto a ver el polvillo ese amarillo post lluvia, tan habitual anteriormente. Y al menos donde yo vivo en Cataluña estos años llueve más.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hola, DDT: Hoy en día, negar la existencia de los OVNIs es una auténtica estupidez. Tenemos las suficientes evidencias y de todo tipo. Otra cosa muy distinta es que desconocemos qué son y de dónde proceden.

Personalmente, creo que una parte del fenómeno es de aquí, de la Tierra, y que su origen podría estar en la Alemania Nazi, al menos en la fase experimental, aunque tampoco descarto que llegaran más lejos...

Y hay otra parte, no necesariamente "extraterrestre", que no podemos explicar y que puede estar relacionado con otra fenomenología mucho más compleja

Lo que para mí va a "misa" es que los he visto en dos ocasiones. Una por más de 20' y a una distancia bastante corta. Y suspendido en el aire. Para mí más que suficiente. Y, desde luego, no acepto que ningún imbécil ponga en duda lo que vi.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Por cierto, qué mala pinta tiene el Oro... Hace unos minutos en los $1676,10. En Euros el desplome es todavía peor, es decir mucho más caro de adquirir.

En fin, que no iba tan desencaminado cuando comenté que veía al Oro bastante bajista.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (10 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, DDT: Hoy en día, negar la existencia de los OVNIs es una auténtica estupidez. Tenemos las suficientes evidencias y de todo tipo. Otra cosa muy distinta es que desconocemos qué son y de dónde proceden.
> 
> Personalmente, creo que una parte del fenómeno es de aquí, de la Tierra, y que su origen podría estar en la Alemania Nazi, al menos en la fase experimental, aunque tampoco descarto que llegarán más lejos...
> 
> ...



Hace pocos años tras despertar de una pequeña siesta, en lo que dura el abrir los ojos, vi el espectro de un niño pasar por encima de mi cabeza.
Y estaba tan tranquilo y tan confiado de haber visto lo que vi, que me quedé completamente tranquilo porque no fui nada subjetivo. Nunca me ha llamado el mundo paranormal ni veo películas de terror, etc.
Y como bien dices nadie me va a negar lo que vi.

Referente al tema ovni, de niño me entusiasmaba viendo las revistas de mis hermanos mayores, pero eso quedó ya en el pasado.
Mi opinión actual es que en el caso de existir tal cual nos lo han pintado, serían también de origen terrestre ya que un objeto volador lleno de luces exteriores no creo que sean necesarias volando en el espacio exterior.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Mira, hace años me dediqué a tocar el tema OVNI y otros de fenomenología "forteana" y te puedo asegurar que existen cosas o hechos que no podemos explicar con todo nuestro avance tecnológico.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Oct 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Otra cosa. Ovnis no he visto pero hará unos 5 años pille a un dron tirando mierda a las 5 de la mañana de un domingo. Hasta colgué las fotos en un hilo de burbuja.
> Y ahora que lo pienso, creo que desde la plandemia no he vuelto a ver el polvillo ese amarillo post lluvia, tan habitual anteriormente. Y al menos donde yo vivo en Cataluña estos años llueve más.











¿La pasta amarillenta que a veces vemos en el suelo después de llover es polen? | curatualergia.es







curatualergia.com


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2022)

Hay épocas del año que el polen es perfectamente visible en el suelo de las terrazas, balcones, etc. También en los coches. Eso sí, no es algo que suceda durante todo el año.


----------



## mol (11 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay épocas del año que el polen es perfectamente visible en el suelo de las terrazas, balcones, etc. También en los coches. Eso sí, no es algo que suceda durante todo el año.



Cuando eso ocurre significa que la naturaleza se prepara para una primavera y verano mas calidos de lo normal.


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón, es más, a mi uno de los temas que más me preocupa es el de la "droguería y farmacia".
> La gente está tan sumamente dormida que no se ha planteado que pasaría si un día resulta que no hay iboprufeno en la farmacia, ni bolsas de basuras o lejía. Por simplificar.
> Hay muchos suministros que son indispensables para mantener unas mínimas condiciones saludables en un hogar. En cualquier caso no es el tema del hilo, pero lo sito para recordar el objetivo que, parece ser, tienen preparado, desabastecimiento que irá creciendo y, que según mi parecer, irá ligado a un acontecimiento nuclear, bien sea la central ucraniana (apostaría por ello) o bien un ataque con armas nucleares o quizás un poco de todo.
> *Demasiado llaman la atención los medios de comunicación sobre Zaporilla, *no sé si se escribe así. El caso es que nos encierran a todos, ley marcial o cómo quieran definirlo y control total de la población lo que les irá muy bien para las restricciones que tienen previstas.
> ...



Es algo a lo que últimamente le estoy dando vueltas y me preocupa.... y si la siguiente excusa para tenernos confinados y con escaseces de todo tipo es una supuesta fuga radiactiva de esa central o similar por un supuesto bombazo que se extienda por toda Europa? Sería el remate para muchas cosas desde luego, porque ponerse en plan "negracionista" a ver si la radiactividad en el aire es cierta o no puede ser como mínimo "peligrosillo" independientemente que la poli y demás intente impedírtelo o no....

En fin, que estamos en Octubre y tal, yo no digo ná...


----------



## Gusman (11 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Es algo a lo que últimamente le estoy dando vueltas y me preocupa.... y si la siguiente excusa para tenernos confinados y con escaseces de todo tipo es una supuesta fuga radiactiva de esa central o similar por un supuesto bombazo que se extienda por toda Europa? Sería el remate para muchas cosas desde luego, porque ponerse en plan "negracionista" a ver si la radiactividad en el aire es cierta o no puede ser como mínimo "peligrosillo" independientemente que la poli y demás intente impedírtelo o no....
> 
> En fin, que estamos en Octubre y tal, yo no digo ná...



Lo mismo he pensado:
-Restricciones y prohibiciones por supuesta fuga/atentado/ explosion nuclear.
-Justificacion del incremento masivo de muertes consecuencia de la "vacuna".
- culpable Putin....


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (11 Oct 2022)

Todo depende de la magnitud de la tragedia.
Está claro que sí te pilla cerca, bien sea la explosión en una central nuclear o un pepino en las proximidades , estamos bien jodidos.
Dicho esto, si tienes la fortuna de estar alejado del punto de crisis, personalmente no pienso caer el la histeria.
Se han realizado miles de "pruebas" nucleares en los últimos años y aquí estamos. Cierto es que tendríamos más posibilidades de que nos salieran "bultos" o a los peces tres ojos, como en los Simpsons. Que quiere que le diga, de algo vamos a morir, lo que no tiene sentido es estar " muerto" en vida sufriendo por el qué será.
Para muestra un botón, la supuesta pandemia.
Sí se pudiera saber la cantidad de gente que se ha llevado por delante la psicosis colectiva, pánico, depresiones y otras patologías psicológicas que se han cebado con la población nos echariamos las manos a la cabeza.
Lo cortés no quita lo valiente, por supuesto que hay que estar bien preparado, como se lleva predicando en este foro hace años.
Salud a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Llevamos bastante tiempo en que la palabra Inflación está en boca de todos.

Sin embargo, existe una comprensión muy diferente de la Inflación. La definición más acertada sería que la Inflación es el aumento sostenido de los precios de los bienes en todos los ámbitos.

Esta definición transmite que la Inflación significa que no solo suben algunos precios de los bienes, sino todos.

¿Cómo surge la Inflación? Los economistas suelen dar dos explicaciones. La primera es la "no monetaria". Según esta teoría, el fuerte aumento de los precios de la energía conduce a la Inflación. Esto se conoce como Inflación de empuje de costo.

O bien la Inflación es causada por el exceso de demanda y que excede a la oferta, lo que hace que los precios aumenten.

La segunda explicación de la Inflación es monetaria. "La Inflación es siempre y en todas partes un fenómeno monetario", como lo expresó Milton Friedman.

Y eso es correcto. Porque en una economía sin dinero, simplemente no hay Inflación... Entonces, la Inflación tiene que ver con el dinero...

En teoría, se puede demostrar que un aumento en la oferta monetaria conduce a un aumento en los precios de los bienes.

Existe bastante evidencia empírica de que aumentar la cantidad de dinero con el tiempo está asociado con el aumento de los precios de los bienes, ya sea en forma de precios de bienes de consumo y/o precios de activos como acciones o bienes raíces.

Sin embargo, en vista de lo que estamos viviendo en la actualidad, ambas explicaciones pueden estar significativamente conectadas.

El shock del precio de la energía provocado por las políticas ecológicas, que tiene otros muchos precios de productos básicos disparándose, combinado con la escasez relacionada con el bloqueo en muchos mercados de productos básicos y bienes, están golpeando la enorme gilipollez que los Bancos Centrales han acumulado en los últimos años.

Y es precisamente esa gilipollez monetaria lo que hace posible en primer lugar que el shock del precio de los bienes puede traducirse en Inflación, es decir, mayores aumentos en los precios de los bienes en todos los ámbitos.

Desde esa perspectiva, es el exceso monetario el responsable de la Inflación de los precios de los bienes. Sin ello, este tipo de Inflación no hubiera sido posible.

Por lo tanto, debe enfatizarse en este punto que cuando se habla de Inflación, tiene sentido distinguir entre la Inflación de los precios de los bienes y la Inflación de la oferta monetaria. La Inflación de los precios de los bienes es el síntoma, y la Inflación de la oferta monetaria es su causa.

Sabemos que la Inflación significa una pérdida de poder adquisitivo del dinero: cuando hay Inflación, obtienes cada vez menos bienes a cambio de tu dinero. En el sistema de papel moneda no respaldado de hoy -la Inflación del sistema de dinero fiduciario- es crónica, una plaga diaria, por así decirlo.

La razón: los Bancos Centrales patrocinados por el Estado, que tienen el monopolio de la producción de dinero, se han fijado el objetivo de generar una Inflación del 2% anual. Esto puede parecer aceptable a primera vista, pero va a ser que no...

Porque los Bancos Centrales no preservan el poder adquisitivo del dinero con el tiempo, más bien todo lo contrario: lo reducen deliberadamente. No son guardianes de la moneda, sino destructores de la moneda.

Una Inflación del 2% puede parecer pequeña, pero con el tiempo conduce a una reducción considerable en el poder adquisitivo del dinero.

Por ejemplo, con una tasa de Inflación del 2% por año, la pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dinero es del 9% después de cinco años y del 18% después de 10 años.

Y si la Inflación se va al 5% ya habrá destruido el poder adquisitivo del dinero en un 22% después de cinco años y en un 39% después de 10 años.

¿Qué es una alta Inflación? Bueno, no hay una definición única para eso. Pero tiene sentido hablar de una alta Inflación cuando los precios de los bienes aumentan en 5%, 10% o 15% al año.

Y el próximo paso a tratar sería el tema de la Hiperinflación y que, de momento, parece lejana...

Antes de dejarlo, está meridianamente claro que los Bancos Centrales y los Estados tienen TODA LA CULPA de lo que estamos padeciendo. Y es que lo que he expuesto es de "básica" en Economía, pero parece que los "indocumentados" que dirigen los Bancos Centrales no tienen ni puta idea de ello... ¿O sí? En cuyo caso, estarían realizando prácticas de carácter criminal, teniendo en cuenta la repercusión que tienen sus políticas monetarias.

Saludos.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (11 Oct 2022)

Antes de dejarlo, está meridianamente claro que los Bancos Centrales y los Estados tienen TODA LA CULPA de lo que estamos padeciendo. Y es que lo que he expuesto es de "básica" en Economía, pero parece que los "indocumentados" que dirigen los Bancos Centrales no tienen ni puta idea de ello... ¿O sí? En cuyo caso, estarían realizando prácticas de carácter criminal, teniendo en cuenta la repercusión que tienen sus políticas monetarias.

Personalmente creo que sí, tienen totalmente claro lo que hacen y con qué objetivos.
No creo en las casualidades.
No llegamos a ser ni siquiera peones en esta partida, lamentablemente.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2022)

Hola, Salvesequienpueda: Esta gente tienes estudios muy amplios y, además, se han graduado en las universidades más prestigiosas, así que conocen perfectamente la teoría económica.

Lo que sí me sorprende es que considerasen a la Inflación como algo 'transitorio" cuando otros, con menos estudios, la veíamos en la dimensión que luego ha alcanzado.

En fin, lo que he buscado en el artículo es que andéis con ojo con la Liquidez y los activos que podáis tener. Viene una erosión muy importante y creo que hay que "moverse" dentro de los conocimientos y posibilidades de cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (11 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Salvesequienpueda: Esta gente tienes estudios muy amplios y, además, se han graduado en las universidades más prestigiosas, así que conocen perfectamente la teoría económica.
> 
> Lo que sí me sorprende es que considerasen a la Inflación como algo 'transitorio" cuando otros, con menos estudios, la veíamos en la dimensión que luego ha alcanzado.
> 
> ...



Gracias.
Está claro que vienen tiempos muy muy difíciles para todos.
Gracias a este foro hace muchísimos años que me comencé a plantear el futuro, qué lamentablemente es muy posible sea como se pronostico desde aquí, bajo unas premisas muy concretas.
Nunca se acaba e


----------



## ELOS (11 Oct 2022)

Yo digo creyendo que de inútiles no tienen nada.
Simplemente siguen el PLAN establecido


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (11 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Gracias.
> Está claro que vienen tiempos muy muy difíciles para todos.
> Gracias a este foro hace muchísimos años que me comencé a plantear el futuro, qué lamentablemente es muy posible sea como se pronostico desde aquí, bajo unas premisas muy concretas.
> Nunca se acaba de estar suficientemente preparando a nivel material, sin embargo, la tranquilidad emocional que te dar saber el terreno que pidas es balsámico.


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Oct 2022)

Barbas, vecino...


----------



## cacho_perro (12 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches,

Desde luego estamos teniendo un mes de Octubre movidito, lo de la crisis financiera que está obligando a intervenir de manera masiva al Banco de Inglaterra tiene muy mala pinta... le echan la culpa a las politicas "para ricoh" de la nueva ministra, pero el transfondo me temo que es mucho más chungo, y es el apalancamiento masivo de los fondos de pensiones ingleses facilitado por los años de intereses negativos que ahora con su subida brusca les ha pillado con el pie cambiado:









El Banco de Inglaterra interviene por tercera vez para frenar el pánico financiero en los fondos de pensiones


La autoridad monetaria ampía la compra de deuda pública, para frenar “un riesgo material en la estabilidad financiera del Reino Unido”




elpais.com





Y como no consigan frenar el cotarro, el "efecto dominó" o "cisne negro" puede ser de órdago con todo lo que tenemos ya encima....


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón, es más, a mi uno de los temas que más me preocupa es el de la "droguería y farmacia".
> La gente está tan sumamente dormida que no se ha planteado que pasaría si un día resulta que no hay iboprufeno en la farmacia, ni bolsas de basuras o lejía. Por simplificar.
> Hay muchos suministros que son indispensables para mantener unas mínimas condiciones saludables en un hogar. En cualquier caso no es el tema del hilo, pero lo sito para recordar el objetivo que, parece ser, tienen preparado, desabastecimiento que irá creciendo y, que según mi parecer, irá ligado a un acontecimiento nuclear, bien sea la central ucraniana (apostaría por ello) o bien un ataque con armas nucleares o quizás un poco de todo.
> Demasiado llaman la atención los medios de comunicación sobre Zaporilla, no sé si se escribe así. El caso es que nos encierran a todos, ley marcial o cómo quieran definirlo y control total de la población lo que les irá muy bien para las restricciones que tienen previstas.
> ...



La pandemia fue un ensayo general con todo. Ahora viene el estreno.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Lo que está pasando con los fondos de pensiones en el Reino Unido es un buen "aviso" de lo que podría suceder en cualquier momento y no solo allí...

En realidad es más preocupante de lo que percibo a mi alrededor, puesto que están en riesgo casi todos los fondos/planes de pensiones a nivel mundial. No es solo un problema de los británicos.

No sé cómo irán los planes de pensiones en España, pero imagino que peor que cuando los seguía. Precisamente, hace pocos días, un amigo me decía que su plan de pensiones era de RF y las pérdidas eran brutales.

Por la parte que me toca, tengo una cartera de RF con pérdidas que ya empiezan a "picar". Por ejemplo, los que peor comportamiento están teniendo son los ligados a la Inflación. De los tres de este tipo que poseo, uno pierde algo más del 17% y es un 5 estrellas Morningstar. De hecho, casi todos los fondos que tengo tienen 5 "estrellitas".

Comento todo esto por el peso que tiene la RF en los fondos/planes de pensiones. Ya no quiero pensar cómo deben andar los mixtos...

En el Reino Unido, en los próximos días/semanas, los fondos de pensiones van a verse obligados a materializar pérdidas y ya veremos cómo acaba este tema, aunque sea temporalmente...

En fin, mi consejo es que no aportéis a los planes de pensiones, a no ser que os interese ajustar la fiscalidad. Sé que no hay muchas alternativas en estos momentos, pero intentad encontrarlas.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (13 Oct 2022)

Al hilo de lo que comentábamos el otro día, se confirma que Biden presionó a Arabia Saudí para que pospusieran los recortes de petróleo hasta después de las midterm.
Arabia Saudí tiene las cosas claras, y los políticos como siempre, importándoles un pito lo que le pase al ciudadano, sino moviéndose por motivos puramente electorales.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Los indicadores de riesgo en el mercado de deuda pública de Alemania aumentaron la semana pasada a niveles más altos que los registrados en el colapso financiero mundial del 2008, como llamadas de margen forzaron la liquidación de posiciones de derivados mantenidas por bancos, aseguradoras y fondos de pensiones.

Los grandes inversores institucionales que pasaron los últimos diez años asegurando sus carteras contra la caída de las tasas de interés ahora enfrentan pérdidas masivas a medida que explotan las coberturas. Una medida clave del riesgo de mercado, el diferencial entre los Bonos del Gobierno alemán (Bunds) y los acuerdos de swap de tasas de interés saltó por encima del récord anterior establecido en el 2008.

Mientras tanto, el costo de cubrir la deuda del Gobierno alemán con opciones de tasa de interés impuso la volatilidad, que aumentó al nivel más alto registrado.

En fin, si esto está pasando con la deuda alemana, pues ya podéis imaginar lo que está sucediendo con la británica, francesa, italiana, española, etc., etc.

Cada día que pasa se ve todo peor... Esperemos que si esto acaba "reventando", todavía tarde en hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2022)

Y a propósito de lo que advirtió ayer @cacho_perro, los mercados financieros del G7 evitaron una crisis el 28 de Septiembre pasado, cuando el Banco de Inglaterra anunció las compra de Bonos gubernamentales de emergencia por importe de 45.000 millones de Libras esterlinas. Eso equivale a una relajación de emergencia de la política monetaria después de meses de alzas coordinadas de tasas por parte de la mayoría de los Bancos Centrales del mundo.

El Banco Central británico, el segundo más antiguo del mundo, no tenía otra opción: la caída de los precios de los Bonos amenazó la liquidación forzada de los Bonos del Gobierno británico comprados con dinero prestado por las instituciones financieras.

Una llamada al margen en el mercado de Bonos del Gobierno del Reino Unido, habría interrumpido el financiamiento ordenado de activos supuestamente "seguros" y provocado una liquidación forzada de posiciones en todos los mercados, similar a la Crisis financiera mundial del 2008.

En fin, lo que decía en mi anterior post: que mala pinta tiene todo...

Saludos.


----------



## nada2 (13 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Los indicadores de riesgo en el mercado de deuda pública de Alemania aumentaron la semana pasada a niveles más altos que los registrados en el colapso financiero mundial del 2008, como llamadas de margen forzaron la liquidación de posiciones de derivados mantenidas por bancos, aseguradoras y fondos de pensiones.
> 
> ...



Por eso los bancos están recomendando RF italiana y española a los abuelos, como en su día recomendaron preferentes...
Banca ofreciendo bonos italianos y españoles a familiares.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Oct 2022)

No llega un broker al lunes...


----------



## jorlau (13 Oct 2022)

Hoy parece que está teniendo trabajo el Plunge Protection Team ( PPT) o equipo de protección de caídas










Plunge Protection Team (PPT): Definition and How It Works


The Plunge Protection Team is a nickname for the Working Group on Financial Markets, which makes recommendations to the U.S. president.




www.investopedia.com






o eso dicen las malas lenguas o aunque yo creo que son cosas " normales" de los mercados libres


----------



## FranMen (13 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Los indicadores de riesgo en el mercado de deuda pública de Alemania aumentaron la semana pasada a niveles más altos que los registrados en el colapso financiero mundial del 2008, como llamadas de margen forzaron la liquidación de posiciones de derivados mantenidas por bancos, aseguradoras y fondos de pensiones.
> 
> ...



Cuando hablo con mi padre que tiene aproximadamente tu edad me dice que el no lo verá, que lo verán sus nietos, yo le digo que se prepare que él lo va a ver. Cuanto más tarde más dura será la caida


----------



## Hostigador (13 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Los indicadores de riesgo en el mercado de deuda pública de Alemania aumentaron la semana pasada a niveles más altos que los registrados en el colapso financiero mundial del 2008, como llamadas de margen forzaron la liquidación de posiciones de derivados mantenidas por bancos, aseguradoras y fondos de pensiones.
> 
> ...



Y la cotizacion del BTP...¡Historias para no dormir!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando hablo con mi padre que tiene aproximadamente tu edad me dice que el no lo verá, que lo verán sus nietos, yo le digo que se prepare que él lo va a ver. Cuanto más tarde más dura será la caida



Yo prefiero no verlo, la verdad. Me sabrá mal por las personas que dejaré atrás, pero al menos querría irme con la esperanza de que esto podrá arreglarse.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (14 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando hablo con mi padre que tiene aproximadamente tu edad me dice que el no lo verá, que lo verán sus nietos, yo le digo que se prepare que él lo va a ver. Cuanto más tarde más dura será la caida



Creo que lo vamos a ver todos en vivo y en directo.

La historia de los BC desde 2008 ha llegado a su fin. La aparición de la inflación ha desnudado a los BC, que son impotentes para manejar la crisis. Tantos años de supresión financiera han creado un monstruo bajo el capó. Miles de entidades financieras han jugado con los derivados y el apalancamiento para conseguir rentabilidades "normales" ante tipos negativos o cercanos a cero. La sensación de ausencia de riesgo, la "moral hazard", ha generado una montaña de riesgo que ha sufrido el impacto de un misil nuclear, cuando los tipos han subido más y más rápido de lo esperado. Las pérdidas son latentes, pero las llamadas de margen no, y es muy posible que el sistema estalle, si las contrapartes no pueden atender los requerimientos de los afectados.

Los BC no pueden rescatar un sistema de cientos de billones de dólares, sin provocar una hiperinflación mundial y si no rescatan nada, entraremos en una depresión que haría envidiar la del 29.

Todo esto sin contar con la crisis energética que también nos hará descarrilar o la crisis inmobiliaria, que necesita tipos bajos y amplia financiación para no explotar. La guerra, el hambre, el paro, la escasez energética definirán el futuro inminente en la próxima década.

Saludos.

PD. En perspectiva, el año en el mercado de bonos es impresionante. Si alguien cree que esto no supone ningún problema...


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo prefiero no verlo, la verdad. Me sabrá mal por las personas que dejaré atrás, pero al menos querría irme con la esperanza de que esto podrá arreglarse.
> 
> Saludos.



Decir eso es como decir que uno quiere morirse ya porque el que viva unos pocos años más lo va a ver seguro, es inevitable que ocurra.


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2022)

Nubes en el horizonte aproximándose.

Posible tormenta, para la que más o menos, todos pretendemos prepararnos de algún modo, unos con paraguas, otros paraguas y chubasquero, otros con neopreno y salvavidas, y algunos con una copa de wiski en la mano contemplando los acontecimientos, pensando que quizá solo sea una ligera lluvia otoñal.

Cuando uno ha visto muchos otoños, es como si el sabor de las puestas de sol fueran perdiendo fuerza, no por que no sigan siendo bellas en el horizonte, si no por que uno sabe que todo tiene un principio y un final, y en ocasiones resistirse a lo inevitable solo genera estrés, ansiedad y disgustos constantes.

Me decían esta semana si no tenía miedo por un ataque nuclear de "Putin" sobre Europa ... supongo que la sonrisa en mi rostro delató despreocupación por un tema para el cual yo soy totalmente irrelevante.

Contesté que evidentemente me jodería morir a manos de otro hombre, por que eso es una derrota moral para la humanidad y para mi, sobre todo cuando yo no he decidido atacar ni provocar a nadie en mi día a día. Delegar tiene riesgos, y uno de esos riesgos es morir por y para nada por decisiones ajenas, de las que somos muy culpables por entregar un cetro de mando a quién no lo sabe manejar, y sobre todo a quien no le importan las consecuencias de sus actos sobre terceros.

Hubo un tiempo, durante mi juventud, que pensaba que había bandos, unos eran los buenos, y otros los malos, y trataba de entender ambos para posicionarme al respecto. Poco a poco, uno comprende que el único bando que existe es el de la supervivencia y la prosperidad, y la gran mayoría por sobrevivir y prosperar, justifican lo injustificable.

¿Será este el fin del occidente que conocemos?

Llevamos décadas en una espiral destructiva salvaguardada por un sistema centralizado en pocas manos, y por lo tanto en muy pocas decisiones. Si le preguntamos a la humanidad si desea una guerra nuclear, presupongo, y creo que no me equivocaría, que la gran mayoría diría que no de forma rotunda.

Si le preguntamos a la humanidad si fue buena idea lanzar unas bombas atómicas sobre dos ciudades de Japón, presupongo que la gran mayoría dirá que no, que no fue buena idea, y que quizá habiendo lanzado una sola en un lugar despoblado hubiera tenido el mismo efecto para el desenlace final.

Si preguntamos si valieron la pena los cientos de miles de muertos en la IWW, espero escuchar de casi todo el mundo, que no, que no valió la pena.


Y sin embargo, estamos aquí esperando que una docena de iluminados decidan si es buena idea o no iniciar una guerra mundial de nuevo.

¿Dónde está esa diplomacia que pagamos a precio de oro?

¿De que sirven esas instituciones pacificadoras supranacionales que velan por nuestra seguridad?

Acaso no vemos que la broma se ha ido de mano, y que todo lo que está sucediendo es por las decisiones de esa docena de personas que representan a cientos de millones y que para nada quieren estar metidas en este berenjenal.

Entiendo que la civilización se sustenta en ciclos, unos florecen y otros lo secan todo, épocas de barbecho y épocas de sobre explotación.


Hasta la fecha, hemos visto cosas extrañas en la macroeconomía, sobre todo de diez años para aquí. Pienso que en occidente, no hemos vivido mal, y eso es lo que nos ha hecho mirar a otro lado y pensar que todo iba bien.

Daba igual tapar deuda con cromos, daba igual importar de países "tercermundistas", daba igual que todo funcionase con energía que venía "regalada" de lugares dónde gran parte de la población las pasaba putas para llegar a fin de mes.

Supongo que todos sabéis lo que son los vasos comunicantes ¿no? ... los niveles de muchos recipientes pueden ser diferentes, pero en el momento que todos se unen el nivel se iguala entre todos.

Pues eso es lo que veremos. Nuestro vaso era de los más llenos, y se ha comunicado con muchos otros que estaban por debajo de nuestro nivel. Ahora nos toca drenar liquido a la baja para igualar.

Por desgracia en la economía, casi todo termina igualándose a la baja no al contrario, sobre todo si globalizamos pero no somos productivos.


Por lo de pronto, es viernes ya, y la semana que hemos vivido ya nadie nos la podrá quitar. ¿se acabará mañana el mundo? ... bueno, si así es, como decía la canción : "que el fin del mundo, te pille bailando..."

Buen viernes a todos, y un placer dejarme caer por aquí.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Nubes en el horizonte aproximándose.
> 
> Posible tormenta, para la que más o menos, todos pretendemos prepararnos de algún modo, unos con paraguas, otros paraguas y chubasquero, otros con neopreno y salvavidas, y algunos con una copa de wiski en la mano contemplando los acontecimientos, pensando que quizá solo sea una ligera lluvia otoñal.
> 
> ...



Si uno sabe que son las últimas puestas de Sol las debe disfrutar con mayor intensidad no con menos


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Si uno sabe que son las últimas puestas de Sol las debe disfrutar con mayor intensidad no con menos



Yo ya no sé nada compañero, nada de nada.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo ya no sé nada compañero, nada de nada.



Bueno, ya sabes tanto como Platón


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A veces es mejor mirar los hechos que conocemos para así poder tener una mejor imagen sobre un tema concreto. Y, dentro del contexto de la hipotética "Tercera Guerra Mundial" que tanto se comenta, esto es un poco lo que hemos visto...

De la nada, New York lanzó recientemente un PSA instruyendo a los neoyorquinos sobre lo que tenían que hacer para sobrevivir a un ataque nuclear en suelo estadounidense. Esto no se había hecho desde la Guerra Fría.

Por otro lado, los Estados Unidos están almacenando medicamentos anti radiación. Washington recientemente ordenó $ 290 millones del medicamento Nplate, un medicamento utilizado para tratar lesiones de células sanguíneas "que acompañan al síndrome de radiación aguda en pacientes adultos y pediátricos ".

Biden dijo recientemente que Putin "no bromeaba" sobre un posible ataque ruso con "armas nucleares tácticas o armas biológicas o químicas".

Las pastillas de yoduro de potasio se están agotando...

En los Estados Unidos se ha incrementado considerablemente las ventas de máscaras de gas, contadores Geiger, etc.

La Doctrina nuclear rusa permite a Rusia hacer un primer ataque siempre que el Kremlin crea que se ha enfrentado a una agresión "contra la Federación de Rusia con armas convencionales cuando la existencia misma del Estado está amenazada".

La Doctrina nuclear rusa permite a los comandantes de campo de batalla usar armas nucleares tácticas en el campo de batalla a su propia discreción.

En Marzo, Bielorrusia decidió que las armas nucleares rusas podrían ingresar en el país.

Rusia ha enviado a Belgorod, un submarino equipado con seis misiles Poseidon, cada uno de los cuales es capaz de crear un maremoto radiactivo.

Las tropas rusas han obtenido permiso de Nicaragua para realizar ejercicios conjuntos de entrenamiento con la nación y traer tropas, barcos y aviones.

Bombarderos rusos con capacidad nuclear están en Venezuela.

El edificio que la embajada alemana tenía en Kiev era recientemente alcanzado por un misil ruso después del ataque al puente de Crimea Si bien el edificio ha estado vacío desde que comenzó la guerra, se teoriza que esto se hizo para enviar un mensaje muy explicito.

Los rusos marcharon por las calles de Moscú cantando "Nuke Washington" después del ataque al puente de Crimea.

Bombarderos con capacidad nuclear fueron vistos volando cerca de la frontera ruso/ucraniana no hace mucho tiempo.

En Abril, Rusia dijo que ahora estamos en la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

En Mayo, Rusia comenzó a discutir abiertamente sobre París, Londres y Berlín.

Las vallas publicitarias han aparecido en Siberia diciendo "Alaska es nuestra".

Cuatro barcos de la Armada rusa y tres de la Armada china fueron vistos recientemente realizando un ejercicio de entrenamiento juntos 86 millas al norte de la isla Kiska de Alaska.

Aviones espías rusos fueron recientemente vistos sondeando cerca del espacio aéreo de Alaska.

Cuando combinas todo lo anterior con el incendio de instalaciones alimentarias (parte del mercado de productos más grande del mundo era recientemente quemado, por cierto...), la Inflación desenfrenada, la Crisis energética en Europa, la destrucción de los Nord Stream bajo circunstancias increíblemente sospechosas, la escasez de cadena de suministro que hace imposible la obtención de la fórmula de bebés en los EE.UU., piezas de automóviles, componentes electrónicos y casi todo lo demás...

En fin, uno no quiere ser agorero, es más prefiero no serlo (la esperanza es lo último que debe perderse), pero hay bastantes acontecimientos preocupantes que se están multiplicando desde la puta "Pandemia" (el pistoletazo de salida.. ), así que lo mejor es prepararse para tiempos "revueltos"... que lo van a ser y Ojalá me equivoque.

Saludos.

.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A veces es mejor mirar los hechos que conocemos para así poder tener una mejor imagen sobre un tema concreto. Y, dentro del contexto de la hipotética "Tercera Guerra Mundial" que tanto se comenta, esto es un poco lo que hemos visto...
> 
> ...



Revueltos van a ser, la duda es cuánto. Yo todavía espero que no estén tan locos (a uno y otro lado) para llegar a una guerra nuclear total


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Menos "cuatro" gilipollas, eso esperamos muchos más.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Un auténtico "tsunami" inflacionario está pasando por la Economía mundial, creando un gran desorden económico -y en algunos casos Crisis política aguda- en todos los países donde acaba llegando. Esto está cobrando impulso a medida que los Estados Unidos intentan controlar la Inflación rápidamente con el aumento de las tasas de interés, obligando a otras economías, especialmente del Hemisferio Norte, a adentrarse en unas más que posibles recesiones.

Y el panorama está siendo mucho peor en las economías del Hemisferio Sur que están siendo golpeadas por una Estanflación aún más severa, una Inflación creciente y una marcada desaceleración del crecimiento.

En primer lugar, el aumento de las tasas de interés de los Estados Unidos eleva el tipo de cambio del USD frente a las monedas de los países en desarrollo, aumentando los precios de importación que generalmente se establecen en Dólares, empeorando así la Inflación para estos países.

En segundo lugar, la subida del USD frente a las monedas de los países en desarrollo aumenta su costo de pagar las deudas Internacionales, que tienen un precio basado en el USD

En tercer lugar, para tratar de evitar una caída muy aguda en sus tipos de cambio, y para tratar de evitar que el capital fluya de sus economías hacia los Estados Unidos, los países del Hemisferio Sur aumentan sus propias tasas de interés, empujando a sus economías hacia la recesión.

En cuarto lugar, la situación en el Hemisferio Norte reduce la demanda de exportaciones del Hemisferio Sur, lo que ejerce una mayor presión a la baja sobre sus economías.

Políticamente, está situación crea crisis para varios regímenes de derechas en el Hemisferio Sur, pero también agrega presión negativa sobre las políticas de los gobiernos de izquierda progresiva y conduce a la amenaza de "Revoluciones de color".

Los Estados Unidos dicen que esta Inflación global, y la presión a la baja sobre el nivel de vida que crea, se debe a la guerra de Ucrania y que, por lo tanto, los países deberían culpar y unirse contra Rusia. Pero una breve mirada de los hechos refuta esta afirmación.

La guerra de Ucrania comenzó el 24 de Febrero del 2022, pero los precios al consumidor de los EE.UU. ya habían aumentado considerablemente casi dos años antes... Por lo tanto, es importante pensar críticamente cuando los Estados Unidos culpan a Rusia por la Inflación mundial y la reducción resultante en el nivel de vida.

La enorme ola inflacionaria de los Estados Unidos, que se extendió a nivel mundial con solo un retraso de dos a tres meses, ya que la economía de los Estados Unidos es la más grande del mundo, tuvo lugar antes de la guerra de Ucrania. Como se señaló en un editorial del "Wall Street Journal": "Esta no es la Inflación de Putin... Esta Inflación se hizo en Washington "...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Revueltos van a ser, la duda es cuánto. Yo todavía espero que no estén tan locos (a uno y otro lado) para llegar a una guerra nuclear total



Lo que sí veo muy factible y sería igualmente devastador es lanzar una bomba electromagnética, no matas directamente ni contaminas pero inutiliza igualmente al enemigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2022)

Sin embargo, no parece que se hayan utilizado en Ucrania... o no existe información sobre ello.

Es un tema muy complejo y a saber qué es lo que tienen las grandes potencias e incluso otros países más pequeños.

Recuerdo un informe estadounidense de finales del 2017 que especulaba con la posibilidad de que Corea del Norte hubiera instalado ese arma a bordo de dos satélites que se encuentran orbitando sobre los Estados Unidos y otros países.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Desde luego estamos teniendo un mes de Octubre movidito, lo de la crisis financiera que está obligando a intervenir de manera masiva al Banco de Inglaterra tiene muy mala pinta... le echan la culpa a las politicas "para ricoh" de la nueva ministra, pero el transfondo me temo que es mucho más chungo, y es el apalancamiento masivo de los fondos de pensiones ingleses facilitado por los años de intereses negativos que ahora con su subida brusca les ha pillado con el pie cambiado:



La "culpa" de las políticas fiscales para ricos en la "nueva" crisis a la que asistimos no es otra cosa que el control de daños de las políticas de los bancos centrales. Ni el gobierno, ni el presidente del BoE, ni nadie en la política británica puede asumir y declarar la realidad, porque de hacerlo el sistema entero se reduciría a la nada en una implosión incontrolada.

La cuestión no tiene nada que ver con el apalancamiento masivo de los fondos, es toda la economía global la que se encuentra cercana al punto de ruptura.

Que parte de la economía colapse primero es algo que nadie puede predecir, la rotura de la presa ocurrirá en el lugar más inesperado y cuando lo haga, la presa colapsará como un todo.


----------



## kikepm (16 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Antes de dejarlo, está meridianamente claro que los Bancos Centrales y los Estados tienen TODA LA CULPA de lo que estamos padeciendo. Y es que lo que he expuesto es de "básica" en Economía, pero parece que los "indocumentados" que dirigen los Bancos Centrales no tienen ni puta idea de ello... ¿O sí? En cuyo caso, estarían realizando prácticas de carácter criminal, teniendo en cuenta la repercusión que tienen sus políticas monetarias.
> 
> Personalmente creo que sí, tienen totalmente claro lo que hacen y con qué objetivos.
> No creo en las casualidades.
> No llegamos a ser ni siquiera peones en esta partida, lamentablemente.



Que va, no tienen ni remotamente idea de cual es la causa de todos los desaguisados financieros que han provocado con sus políticas. Mucho menos se debe a un plan preestablecido. 

El nivel de estupidez al que nos enfrentamos solo es comparable con el grado de irresponsabilidad de todos estos hacedores de políticas.

A medida que las consecuencias de sus actos se vuelvan más evidentes a los ojos de todos los que las sufriremos, oiremos las más peregrinas y poco originales ideas sobre sus causas.

Un detalle en el que pocos han caído, desde la aparición de la inflación de precios, ha desaparecido de todos los medios y del discurso de indigentes mentales toda mención a la TMM.

Esto no es una casualidad, sino simplemente un proceso de desaparición de pruebas.


----------



## Digamelon (16 Oct 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La culpa de las políticas fiscales para ricos en la "nueva" crisis a la que asistimos no es otra cosa que control de daños de las políticas de los bancos centrales. Ni el gobierno, ni el presidente del BoE, ni nadie en la política británica puede asumir y declarar la realidad, porque de hacerlo el sistema entero se reduciría a la nada en una implosión incontrolada.
> 
> La cuestión no tiene nada que ver con el apalancamiento masivo de los fondos, es toda la economía global la que se encuentra cercana al punto de ruptura.
> 
> Que parte de la economía colapse primero es algo que nadie puede predecir, la rotura de la presa ocurrirá en el lugar más inesperado y cuando lo haga, la presa colapsará como un todo.



 Qué bien explicado, cagontó.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ciertamente, llega un punto en la vida útil de cualquier análisis económico, social, geopolítico, etc. en que la mayoría de las observaciones y predicciones se vuelven incorrectas o correctas. No suele haber un punto medio... Y aquí muchas personas debieran entender algo que es de "básica" y es que ciertos eventos son predecibles para poder preparar mejor el futuro.

Los principales massM....., los políticos, banqueros, etc. le dirán al público que "nadie podría haber visto venir estos eventos". Esto es MENTIRA. Algunos de los que escribimos en medios alternativos vimos venir "cosas". Por ejemplo, en este foro, tenemos los trabajos de @antorob... Pero el Sistema NO quiere que lo sepas. Negará de arriba abajo que pudiéramos predecir algo. Afirmará que no existimos, que nuestro análisis nunca sucedieron o, a las malas, afirmarán que lo vieron todo antes que nosotros.

A fin de cuentas, los principales funcionarios y analistas tienen que mantener su imagen de autoridad pública, y no pueden hacerlo si los "advenedizos" en el ámbito alternativo tienen constantemente la razón...

Algunos autores, como Brandon Smith, esbozaron la teoría de que la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia era la crisis más probable a seguir después de la exageración vivida en la "Pandemia".

Y es bastante posible que tropas de la OTAN ya estén sobre el terreno y no solo como asesores... Los últimos éxitos "ucranianos" pueden formar parte de esto que estoy comentando. Resumiendo: es bastante fácil que estén dirigiendo una guerra que recordemos se está haciendo con dinero de la OTAN y también con armas de la OTAN...

La reciente "respuesta" rusa contra la infraestructura ucraniana no fue improvisada como quieren hacernos creer, ni tampoco por lo sucedido en el puente Kerch. Esto es FALSO. Según Ben Hosges, un general retirado de los Estados Unidos, la intensidad y el volumen de los ataques indicaron que se planearon mucho antes, es decir que Rusia iba a atacar la infraestructura de Ucrania, independientemente del ataque al puente.

Por cierto, Ucrania ha detenido todas las exportaciones de energía a Europa en respuesta al daño a la red. Dicho de otra manera: la UE acaba de perder aún más recursos de energía primaria, además de la pérdida de gas y petróleo rusos.

Llegados aquí, qué podemos esperar...

Pues, muy pronto la maquinaria de la propaganda se pondrá en marcha, y es que la OTAN y el imbécil de Zelenski saben perfectamente que Ucrania enfrenta un largo invierno con poca electricidad y un mínimo de agua potable, así que es probable que haya una elevada mortandad entre la población civil... Por lo tanto, no se tardará mucho en hablar de "genocidio".

En fin... Unos y otros NO avanzan en la búsqueda de una solución momentánea como sería un alto el fuego. Putin no me merece mucha confianza por sus anteriores lazos con los globalistas y mucho menos un personaje tan siniestro como Zelenski, así que habrá que armarse de Paciencia para una resolución satisfactoria o no del conflicto bélico.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (16 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Ciertamente, llega un punto en la vida útil de cualquier análisis económico, social, geopolítico, etc. en que la mayoría de las observaciones y predicciones se vuelven incorrectas o correctas. No suele haber un punto medio... Y aquí muchas personas debieran entender algo que es de "básica" y es que ciertos eventos son predecibles para poder preparar mejor el futuro.
> 
> ...



Probablemente (seguro) haya comandos para trabajos quirúrgicos pero no un ejército de la OTAN
Lo que está claro es que esto ni disminuye ni se estanca, escala, a paso de camaleón pero escala, ¿hasta dónde?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Se sabe que hay unidades de la OTAN en Ucrania. Entre los británicos están más de 100 miembros del SAS y de los Deltas entre los estadounidenses. Según el periódico francés "Le Fígaro" ya estaban allí antes de la invasión rusa.

Por otro lado, son numerosos los extranjeros con formación militar que están luchando del lado ucraniano. No es difícil sospechar que ahí pueden estar inflitrados militares de la OTAN. De hecho, fuentes rusas han indicado que en algunos de sus bombardeos sobre material militar almacenado cerca de la frontera polaca habían miembros de la OTAN.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (17 Oct 2022)

Buenas tardes, supongo que muchos de vosotros ya habréis visto las declaraciones de Xi Jinping en el congreso del partido. Pero hay una que me ha llamado poderosamente la atención:
China Won’t Rush Its Clean Energy Transformation, Xi Says

Es decir, básicamente dice que no dejará de quemar combustibles fósiles hasta que la energía limpia pueda reemplazarlos de forma confiable. Es decir tenemos a China, que básicamente es el mayor emisor de gases de efecto invernadero con diferencia que nos dice que la energía limpia es su objetivo pero que no van a comprometer su crecimiento por ello.

Parece más que evidente que se levantan grietas incurables en la vieja promesa de que la transición ecológica era el único camino. Y tenemos ante nosotros la evidencia de que la transición verde no es ni barata ni fácil y que para tomar ese camino implica dolor y decrecimiento económico.






Aquí siguen con sus planes de transición ecológica intacta, y es que mientras la factura la pague el ciudadano poco les importará. Tiempo al tiempo que la gente se de cuenta de lo que implica y el coste social y económico que tendrá, ahí empezaremos a ver los cuchillos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Como los massM..... siguen con su labor de desinformar, pues ahora os contaré algo muy reciente...

El martes pasado, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que Moscú estaba abierto a conversaciones con los Estados Unidos o con Turquía para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, alegando que los funcionarios estadounidenses mienten cuando dicen que Rusia ha rechazado las conversaciones de paz.

Lavrov dijo que funcionarios, incluido el portavoz de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby, habían dicho que los Estados Unidos estaban abiertos a mantener conversaciones, pero que Rusia se había negado.

"Esto es mentira", dijo Lavrov. "No hemos recibido ninguna oferta para hacer contacto".

El reclamo de Lavrov tuvo más peso cuando el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de los EE.UU., Precio Ned, desestimó la oferta para conversaciones de paz poco después de que se extendió, citando los recientes ataques con misiles de Rusia en Kiev.

El gilipollas de Precio dijo en un informe de prensa: "No vemos esto como algo constructivo, una oferta legítima para entablar el diálogo y la diplomacia que es absolutamente necesario para ver el fin de está brutal guerra de agresión contra el pueblo, el estado y el Gobierno de Ucrania".

Esto es a todas luces totalmente INEXCUSABLE. En un momento en que el mundo está en la peor crisis desde los misiles de Cuba, el Gobierno estadounidense no tiene porqué tomar la decisión de no sentarse con funcionarios rusos y trabajar para reducir la escala y alcanzar la Paz.

Este rechazo es mucho más escandaloso por la nueva información de "The Washington Post" de que el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos no cree que Ucrania pueda ganar esta guerra y se niega a alentarlo a negociar con Moscú.

En fin, cada vez tiene más credibilidad el argumento de que los Estados Unidos no quieren la paz en Ucrania, y que lo que buscan realmente es crear un atolladero militar para Moscú, tal y como ya intentaron en Afganistán y en Siria.

Son varios los militares y analistas estadounidenses que he leído y coinciden bastante en que la guerra de Ucrania puede llevar a una confrontación nuclear a una escala bastante amplia a nivel mundial. Y reclaman que los estadounidenses y los rusos deben sentarse a negociar.

Por cierto, en un evento realizado el martes pasado, el Primer Ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orban, dijo: "Los estadounidenses tienen que llegar a un acuerdo con los rusos. Y luego la guerra habrá terminado". También agregó que "cualquiera que piense que esta guerra concluirá a través de negociaciones ruso-ucranianas no está viviendo en este mundo".

Como he dicho desde mi primer comentario sobre esta guerra, son los Estados Unidos los únicos que están interesados en que está guerra no finalice y sobre todo que le siga proporcionando "réditos" de todo tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2022)

@FranMen: Hoy, ojeando unas noticias, he encontrado que los ucranianos y también los rusos están utilizando armas electromagnéticas para derribar drones.

Los rusos utilizan un arma identificada como Stupor y los ucranianos el EDM4S, un fusil electromagnético lituano.

En todo caso, no sé hasta qué punto están resultando eficaces, más si consideramos que Rusia está utilizando cada vez más drones de fabricación iraní y éstos suelen alcanzar sus objetivos... aunque a saber si lo hacen con precisión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: Gracias por el aporte. Todavía no he tenido tiempo de analizar lo propuesto por Xi, pero vamos, ya antes del Congreso, China dejó bien claro que se iba a desmarcar de la "Agenda verde" y que solo seguirán los que IMBÉCILES de turno.

Bueno, antes creo que pasarán muchas cosas, porque es de desear que la Paciencia de la gente tenga un límite.

Saludos.


----------



## nada2 (17 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Es decir, básicamente dice que no dejará de quemar combustibles fósiles hasta que la energía limpia pueda reemplazarlos de forma confiable. Es decir tenemos a China, que básicamente es el mayor emisor de gases de efecto invernadero con diferencia que nos dice que la energía limpia es su objetivo pero que no van a comprometer su crecimiento por ello.



Quieras que no, unos puntos más de CI promedio se notan en todo momento.
En Europa, para gobernar, el CI no importa nada, visto lo visto, se requieren "otras habilidades".


----------



## Gusman (17 Oct 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Quieras que no, unos puntos más de CI promedio se notan en todo momento.
> En Europa, para gobernar, el CI no importa nada, visto lo visto, se requieren "otras habilidades".



El sistema político europeo es corrupto. Estamos parasitados por una élite genocida que pretende exterminarnos y para ello infiltran políticos corruptos dentro del sistema. Esos políticos corruptos van corrompiendo todo a su paso hasta que acaban con el "huésped" como un cáncer terminal que provoca metástasis.


----------



## Besucher (17 Oct 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Buenas tardes, supongo que muchos de vosotros ya habréis visto las declaraciones de Xi Jinping en el congreso del partido. Pero hay una que me ha llamado poderosamente la atención:
> China Won’t Rush Its Clean Energy Transformation, Xi Says
> 
> Es decir, básicamente dice que no dejará de quemar combustibles fósiles hasta que la energía limpia pueda reemplazarlos de forma confiable. Es decir tenemos a China, que básicamente es el mayor emisor de gases de efecto invernadero con diferencia que nos dice que la energía limpia es su objetivo pero que no van a comprometer su crecimiento por ello.
> ...



Pues si es así, aunque me cueste decirlo viendo los medios que utilizan con la población, chapó por los chinorris.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Quieras que no, unos puntos más de CI promedio se notan en todo momento.
> En Europa, para gobernar, el CI no importa nada, visto lo visto, se requieren "otras habilidades".



Sobre todo una buena "dilatación" para "tragar" con todo a lo que les obligan los estadounidenses.

Saludos.




Besucher dijo:


> Pues si es así, aunque me cueste decirlo viendo los medios que utilizan con la población, chapó por los chinorris.



Al igual que tú, NO me gustan los "métodos" que suele utilizar China en el "tratamiento" de su población. Ahora bien, hay que reconocer que China es muy práctica en su política moderna.

Hoy he recibido información de allí y, seguramente, haré un artículo sobre lo que se ha tratado en el último Congreso donde Xi ha sido reelegido por tercera vez y que es la primera vez que sucede en China.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2022)

Recuerdo un comentario hace unos años de Putin, hablando sobre Greta la "ecolojeta", y venía a decir que le parecía muy bien que una niña (por aquel entonces era una niña), defendiera una posición "verde" al respecto de muchos acontecimientos nocivos para el medio ambiente que se venían sucediendo prácticamente desde la revolución industrial.

Tras decir esto, añadió, y creo que muy acertadamente, que no se debería convertir a una niña, la cual debería estar jugando con sus amigas, en un producto de propaganda mediático, al alcance de quién lo pudiera pagar. Y él mismo aseguró que la niñez mediática que vivía esa persona, le pasaría factura en algún momento futuro de su vida.


Por último, añadió, que si una persona ve a su familia pasar calamidades, frío, hambre ... hará lo que sea preciso para intentar que los suyos mejoren, y en lo último que va a pensar es en si está contaminando mientras ara un acampo, produce un componente en una fábrica, o quema los residuos de una gran ciudad.

Resumiendo, venía a decir que es absurdo pretender crear un mundo limpio, cuando las desigualdades sociales entre el primer y el tercer mundo, obligan a este último a destruir su ecosistema para poder cubrir las necesidades de demanda del primer mundo.

Mientras el tercer mundo produce usando combustibles fósiles, no usa el reciclaje, emplea mano de obra infantil, no hay seguridad laboral, no se tratan las aguas ni los alimentos para garantizar salubridad... en el primer mundo solo nos preocupamos de que los productos que entran paguen el "fielato" aduanero y aquí no ha pasado nada.

Yo señalo al que aquí usa un coche contaminante, lo sanciono, lo limito, lo "atropello" legalmente, pero mientras, permito la entrada de miles de productos que para su producción contaminan mil veces mas.

Me gustaría que se le explicase a los burócratas alimentados con la sopa boba de los lobbies y de los fondos públicos, que sí se pueden poner fronteras al territorio, pero no al aire ni a las aguas contaminadas.

El ejemplo lo tuvimos y vivimos de manera exagerada cuando Chernóbil se "fundió" ... daba igual las medidas de seguridad que se tomasen en Suecia a cerca de la energía nuclear, por que se comerían toda la contaminación si el viento se la llevaba para allá.

Y aquí sucede lo mismo, nuestra hipocresía nos hace sentirnos bien por crear productos sostenibles, pero luego tenemos que importar el 90% de los productos a países que se ven obligados a usar lo que tienen a mano para poder prosperar o simplemente sobrevivir.

Recordad lo de siempre, el dinero tiene que cambiar de manos, y si es necesario crear nuevas leyes que restrinjan más y más derechos para obligarnos a vivir con mayor precariedad y sobre todo con mayor gasto, los mercenarios que tenemos como gobernantes, no dudarán en pillar lo suyo, y legislar.

Supongo que ya por aquí pocos, o ninguno, cree en el sistema, y tiene claro que es necesario sobrevivir a través de la astucia individual o de pequeños grupos sociales como la familia "o lo que queda de ella", amigos, o vecindario. Fuera de eso, la empatía no existe, y nosotros, los individuos, nos hemos convertido en enemigos del propio sistema por el mero hecho de existir pero sobre todo por usar la duda como método de aprendizaje.

Un saludo y buen martes a todos.


----------



## ELOS (18 Oct 2022)

Los que somos de origen humilde y padres que vienen del campo, y tenemos los ojos y los sentidos bien abiertos, sabemos que la ecología depende ni más ni menos que de la necesidad del ser humano.
Antiguamente qué se tiraba o malgastaba sin hacer un buen uso ?


----------



## frankie83 (18 Oct 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Recuerdo un comentario hace unos años de Putin, hablando sobre Greta la "ecolojeta", y venía a decir que le parecía muy bien que una niña (por aquel entonces era una niña), defendiera una posición "verde" al respecto de muchos acontecimientos nocivos para el medio ambiente que se venían sucediendo prácticamente desde la revolución industrial.
> 
> Tras decir esto, añadió, y creo que muy acertadamente, que no se debería convertir a una niña, la cual debería estar jugando con sus amigas, es un producto de propaganda mediático, al alcance de quién lo pudiera pagar. Y él mismo aseguró que la niñez mediática que vivía esa niña, le pasaría factura en algún momento futuro de su vida.
> 
> ...



Justo hoy he pensado lo mismo al ver un post en LinkedIn sobre noruega que acaba de alcanzar la sostenibildisd 100% de su transporte local

claro que no habrán contabilizado que incluso parte el dinero que han utilizado para comprar cosas ecológicas lo han sacado de los yacimientos que tienen..


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2022)

Me ha parecido un tema bastante interesante para que sea visto por aquí, y que nos afectará a todos en breve:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Impecable le intervención del ponente y que como policía habla desde la experiencia.

Y uno ya empieza a estar harto de tanto "buenismo" y de intentos de "disfrazar" la realidad. Todos conocemos lo que son las bandas latinas y también que existe una religión que es incompatible con los valores que tenemos en Occidente. Decir la VERDAD no es motivo para que te tilden de racista y demás gilipolleces asociadas.

Lo que dice este policía ya se está viviendo en la ciudad de Barcelona y en otras localidades de Cataluña.

Y en este país hay que emplear mano dura con la delincuencia y, desde luego,se debe regular la migración irregular. De todas formas, mucha culpa de lo que está pasando emana desde determinadas políticas de los órganos rectores de la UE. Por ejemplo, las devoluciones en "caliente" deberían ser totalmente lícitas...

Y, antes de finalizar, menuda mierda de "nivel" el que han demostrado la mayor parte de los políticos asistentes al acto. Sus votantes deberían verlos en vídeos como este.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> *menuda mierda de "nivel" el que han demostrado la mayor parte de los políticos asistentes al acto. Sus votantes deberían verlos en vídeos como este.*



Ya lo explica el ponente, adjudican puestos políticos relevantes a profesoras de primaria y a periodistas... eso no puede funcionar bien nunca.


----------



## bondiappcc (18 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Impecable le intervención del ponente y que como policía habla desde la experiencia.
> 
> Y uno ya empieza a estar harto de tanto "buenismo" y de intentos de "disfrazar" la realidad. Todos conocemos lo que son las bandas latinas y también que existe una religión que es incompatible con los valores que tenemos en Occidente. Decir la VERDAD no es motivo para que te tilden de racista y demás gilipolleces asociadas.
> 
> ...



Devoluciones en caliente y devoluciones inmediatas de menores, que con quien tienen que estar es con los padres.

Lo de los menores no acompañados, los famosos i temibles MENA, me parece muy gordo y peligroso.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2022)

Hola, bondisppcc: Aquí, en Cataluña, estamos hasta los mismísimos huevos de los Menas de los Cojones.

Lo que sucede es que alrededor de todo esto hay muchos intereses de carácter económico y vinculados con las clases políticas dominantes.

Saludos.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Oct 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Devoluciones en caliente y devoluciones inmediatas de menores, que con quien tienen que estar es con los padres.
> 
> Lo de los menores no acompañados, los famosos i temibles MENA, me parece muy gordo y peligroso.



Los MENA son un negocio para las ongs y las empresas (que también las hay) concesionarias de residencias tuteladas y demás servicios asociados. 

De hecho, la primera vez que oí la expresión MENA fue a un grupo de buscavidas apesebrados en el sector público, que lo mismo organizan una verbena con cargo al presupuesto que se meten a montar una residencia de menores sin tener la más mínima idea previa de lo que es. 

La inmigración depauperante, que empobrece a la sociedad que la recibe, es la materia prima de la que viven las ONGS y demás entidades del sector asistencial, que no dejan de ser organizaciones económicas que prestan servicios (malos) a unos perceptores que los reciben agradecidos (mayoritariamente) porque no los pagan, con cargo a unos pagadores que no disfrutan de lo que pagan, y que tienen que soportar las consecuencias de convivir con esa inmigración depauperante. 

A las izquierdas les encanta afirmar que son los empresarios los que traen inmigración para tener mano de obra barata, pero esa inmigración, en tanto que mano de obra, no depaupera la sociedad. Es la inmigración traída para que dependa vitaliciamente del sector asistencial la que supone una carga insorportable para el conjunto del país, cosa que no obsta para que sea la materia prima necesaria para eso que pretenden denominar tercer sector, y que enriquece a los dirigentes de open arms y entidades similares, o a toda la industria asistencial creada a la sombra del presupuesto del gobierno vasco.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Oct 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Los MENA son un negocio para las ongs y las empresas (que también las hay) concesionarias de residencias tuteladas y demás servicios asociados.
> 
> De hecho, la primera vez que oí la expresión MENA fue a un grupo de buscavidas apesebrados en el sector público, que lo mismo organizan una verbena con cargo al presupuesto que se meten a montar una residencia de menores sin tener la más mínima idea previa de lo que es.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo pero con objeciones: los MENAS como menores (en teoría) que son no pueden ser mano de obra barata porque no tienen edad (en teoría) para currar y (nuevamente en teoría) debería formárseles para que busquen un futuro laboral (ahora no lo encuentro, pero un artículo de hace años hablaba de un intento de que Marruecos se hiciera cargo de las devoluciones de los MENAS y éstos respondieron que nanay añadiendo encima que querían que se les diera formación universitaria a costa del erario público...). Que el manejo del tema de los MENAS se esté haciendo como el culo para gusto de algunos bolsillos provocando problemas graves de seguridad pues es otro cantar y habría que pedir responsabilidades a quien ha permitido ese desaguisado...

Y la inmigración irregular (de adultos) SÍ depaupera la sociedad en tanto que como irregular que es no cotizan, no pagan impuestos, tiran los sueldos a la baja, viven en condiciones miserables y en caso de no encontrar trabajo generan muchos problemas porque evidentemente tienen que sobrevivir de alguna forma y no tienen nada que perder (ni papeles) y sí suelen tener deudas que pagar con las mafias de turno que las han traído aquí... para que unos pocos EMPRESAURIOS que los explotan se forren en el proceso... esa es la realidad y bien que salen burbujos cada 2x3 a soltar bilis con que los inmigrantes irregulares colapsan los servicios sanitarios y sociales sin contribuir y tal.... si hacen falta inmigrantes para cosas puntuales me parece bien, pero con sus papeles y contratos en regla, que os a lo que tienen alergia los empresaurios....

Un saludo


----------



## Hostigador (18 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me ha parecido un tema bastante interesante para que sea visto por aquí, y que nos afectará a todos en breve:



Preparacionismo urbano mode ON
Llamemos a AynRandiano


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Es un tema complejo cuando se quiere profundizar en el mismo.

Por un lado, los menas cuando llegan a la mayoría de edad se convierten en un peligro social, por cuanto al carecer ya de la "protección pública" acaban delinquiendo y eso está más que comprobado. En definitiva, antes y después de su mayoría de edad, acabamos pagándoles a costa de nuestros impuestos. Que aquí Ala no está proveyendo en nada.

Y en la migración irregular, SÍ que existe mucho empresario que se beneficia de la misma. Es algo que he podido ver en buena parte de la geografía nacional. Y esto es así desde hace décadas, que tampoco es "nuevo". También suponen un excelente caldo de cultivo para acabar en la delincuencia. Los que trabajan lo hacen porque lo necesitan y quieren hacerlo, pero cuando nadie les contrata, pues tienen que buscarse la vida...

En fin... Suponen un gran problema a sabiendas de los políticos de turno que buscan "taparlo" inyectando grandes cantidades de dinero a fondo perdido...

Espero que en algún momento, la UE se plantee este tema en profundidad, a no ser que su política actual sea la de llevarnos a todos a la M.....

Saludos.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> De acuerdo pero con objeciones: los MENAS como menores (en teoría) que son no pueden ser mano de obra barata porque no tienen edad (en teoría) para currar y (nuevamente en teoría) debería formárseles para que busquen un futuro laboral (ahora no lo encuentro, pero un artículo de hace años hablaba de un intento de que Marruecos se hiciera cargo de las devoluciones de los MENAS y éstos respondieron que nanay añadiendo encima que querían que se les diera formación universitaria a costa del erario público...). Que el manejo del tema de los MENAS se esté haciendo como el culo para gusto de algunos bolsillos provocando problemas graves de seguridad pues es otro cantar y habría que pedir responsabilidades a quien ha permitido ese desaguisado...
> 
> Y la inmigración irregular (de adultos) SÍ depaupera la sociedad en tanto que como irregular que es no cotizan, no pagan impuestos, tiran los sueldos a la baja, viven en condiciones miserables y en caso de no encontrar trabajo generan muchos problemas porque evidentemente tienen que sobrevivir de alguna forma y no tienen nada que perder (ni papeles) y sí suelen tener deudas que pagar con las mafias de turno que las han traído aquí... para que unos pocos EMPRESAURIOS que los explotan se forren en el proceso... esa es la realidad y bien que salen burbujos cada 2x3 a soltar bilis con que los inmigrantes irregulares colapsan los servicios sanitarios y sociales sin contribuir y tal.... si hacen falta inmigrantes para cosas puntuales me parece bien, pero con sus papeles y contratos en regla, que os a lo que tienen alergia los empresaurios....
> 
> Un saludo



Por supuesto que la inmigración irregular (o al menos una gran parte de ella) depaupera a la sociedad, pero es que yo, que vivo en el País Vasco, de ciertas cosas ya ni me quejo. Aquí hay irregulares cobrando pagas, cosa que es directamente demencial, y por eso yo ya ni establecía la diferencia entre regular / irregular, sino entre quien tiene al menos intención de producir / quien viene a vivir de la sopa boba vitalicia, y por eso decía que los que trabajan, en tanto que trabajan, no depauperan a la sociedad (o no tanto al menos), aunque sometan los servicios sociales a una presión superior a la que pueden soportar por diseño. 

Aquí, donde vivo yo, el principal negocio no es el abaratamiento de la mano de obra (no es El Ejido, aquí casi no queda trabajo no cualificado), sino el usar a los inmigrantes como excusa para cien mil ongs de apoyo, de ayuda a la solicitud de ayudas, de concesión de ayudas, etc. Poco antes de la pandemia se publicaban datos sobre el importe y la cantidad de empleo que generaba esa "industria" en Gipuzkoa, pero ya no se les da tanto bombo porque son conscientes de que les puede explotar en la cara. 

Está claro que si este asunto se rigiese con un mínimo de cordura, se perseguiría la inmigración irregular y se procuraría que los inmigrantes regulares respondiesen al perfil de personas que necesita la sociedad de acogida. Lo que es insoportable es que se concedan antes ayudas que papeles. La única ayuda que debería darse a un inmigrante irregular es un tratamiento digno hasta el momento en que se le expulsase del país.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Oct 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por supuesto que la inmigración irregular (o al menos una gran parte de ella) depaupera a la sociedad, pero es que yo, que vivo en el País Vasco, de ciertas cosas ya ni me quejo. Aquí hay irregulares cobrando pagas, cosa que es directamente demencial, y por eso yo ya ni establecía la diferencia entre regular / irregular, sino entre quien tiene al menos intención de producir / quien viene a vivir de la sopa boba vitalicia, y por eso decía que los que trabajan, en tanto que trabajan, no depauperan a la sociedad (o no tanto al menos), aunque sometan los servicios sociales a una presión superior a la que pueden soportar por diseño.
> 
> Aquí, donde vivo yo, el principal negocio no es el abaratamiento de la mano de obra (no es El Ejido, aquí casi no queda trabajo no cualificado), sino el usar a los inmigrantes como excusa para cien mil ongs de apoyo, de ayuda a la solicitud de ayudas, de concesión de ayudas, etc. Poco antes de la pandemia se publicaban datos sobre el importe y la cantidad de empleo que generaba esa "industria" en Gipuzkoa, pero ya no se les da tanto bombo porque son conscientes de que les puede explotar en la cara.
> 
> Está claro que si este asunto se rigiese con un mínimo de cordura, se perseguiría la inmigración irregular y se procuraría que los inmigrantes regulares respondiesen al perfil de personas que necesita la sociedad de acogida. Lo que es insoportable es que se concedan antes ayudas que papeles. La única ayuda que debería darse a un inmigrante irregular es un tratamiento digno hasta el momento en que se le expulsase del país.



Desconocía que la realidad en el País Vasco fuera tan sangrante en ese tema.... y la verdad es que me resulta curioso, pues siempre se ha acusado a las izquierdas de paguiteras, chiringuiteras y culpables por tanto de ese tipo de situaciones, pero no pondría al PNV que gobierna por allí muy en la izquierda que digamos... más teniendo en cuenta los acuerdos específicos fiscales vascos y la autonomía que tienen en materia de presupuestos comparados con otras comunidades autónomas... ¿Qué interés pueden tener en permitir ese "paguiteo" en lugar de explotación pura y dura que efectivamente se da más al Sur? Para meditar desde luego...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Durante el fin de semana, y en el marco del XX Congreso Nacional del Partido Comunista de China, el Presidente Xi Jinping pronunció un discurso de unos 104 minutos. En el mismo, Xi resumió los grandes logros de su primera década como el principal líder de China y acuñó la frase: "Modernización al estilo chino". Expuso su visión de China para los próximos cinco años y más, señalando cómo el país se comprometerá con el mundo.

Muchas narrativas de política exterior en el informe de este año son similares o idénticas a las del informe del 2017.

La continuidad en las narrativas de Xi indica que es poco probable que China adopte cambios rápidos en la política exterior en el futuro previsible. Mantener las narrativas de política exterior existentes también puede ser una elección deliberada.

Según Xi, China "se mantendrá firme en la búsqueda de una política exterior independiente de paz". Xi también promete que "China nunca buscará la hegemonía ni participará en la expansión".

Sin embargo, Xi enfatiza que China no se comprometerá con los problemas sobre Taiwán. Xi reiteró en su informe que "resolver el problema de Taiwán es asunto del pueblo chino, y depende del pueblo chino decidir".

Xi expresó el apoyo a "una reunificación pacífica" con "la mayor sinceridad y el mayor esfuerzo". Pero también dijo que China "nunca renunciará al uso de la fuerza ".

Aunque no es directamente confrontativo, el informe de Xi señala que China no se adhiere al "orden internacional basado en normas" defendido por los Estados Unidos y sus aliados occidentales. En cambio, según Xi, China "promoverá la democratización de las relaciones internacionales".

Una de las pocas frases notables de política exterior en el informe de Xi es que China "decidirá si posición y política sobre cuestiones basadas en sus propios méritos".

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y otros portavoces del ministerio han usado frecuentemente esta frase para justificar la posición del país de abstenerse de condenar a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania.

La inclusión de esta frase en el informe de Xi indica que es probable que China mantenga su ambigua posición sobre la guerra en Ucrania. No seguirá a Occidente en la reducción de los lazos con Rusia, ni apoyará explícitamente las operaciones militares de Rusia.

La introducción de esta nueva frase también brinda a los responsables de la política exterior de China más espacio para maniobrar en temas complicados en el futuro.

Todo un capítulo del informe de Xi está dedicado a la seguridad nacional. El informe requiere "Un enfoque holistico de la seguridad nacional", que implica coordinar la seguridad externa e interna de China.

Su informe también indica que China no solo se ocupará de su propia seguridad, sino que también trabajará en "seguridad común", principalmente a través de la "Iniciativa de seguridad global" planteada por Xi en Abril del 2022. Está iniciativa, aunque todavía carente de detalles, enfatiza que cualquier estado no debe buscar su propia seguridad en la extensión de la seguridad de otros estados.

Probablemente, se convertirá en el nuevo marco de política exterior de China para asumir la estrategia estadounidense del Indo-Pacífico que China cree "tiene como objetivo contener a China e intenta hacer que los países de Asia y del Pacífico empeñen su hegemonía estadounidense.

Bueno, hasta aquí parte del resumen del informe de Xi y es que se me ha acabado el tiempo que puedo dedicarle.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La inclusión de esta frase en el informe de Xi indica que es probable que China mantenga su ambigua posición sobre la guerra en Ucrania. No seguirá a Occidente en la reducción de los lazos con Rusia, ni apoyará explícitamente las operaciones militares de Rusia.
> 
> La introducción de esta nueva frase también brinda a los responsables de la política exterior de China más espacio para maniobrar en temas complicados en el futuro.



¿Taiwán? Espera que no haya un pacto USA-China. Uno deja tirado a Taipéi y el otro hace oídos sordos a Moscú, ambos consiguen tiempo y siguen con sus negocietes.


----------



## Hostigador (19 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Taiwán? Espera que no haya un pacto USA-China. Uno deja tirado a Taipéi y el otro se hace oídos sordos a Moscú, ambos consiguen tiempo y siguen con sus negocietes.



A fin de cuentas todos pertenecen a las mismas logias


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: No tengo una opinión formada sobre lo que planteas. 

China se caracteriza por su gran ambigüedad a la hora de "mojarse"... Lo que sí tiene claro es que va a recuperar Taiwán por las buenas o por las malas. Xi siempre ha sido claro respecto a esto.

Por otro lado, Xi no ha conseguido "apaciguar" las tensas relaciones que mantiene con varios países asiáticos.

Un intercambio de "cartas" entre China y los Estados Unidos siempre es factible, pero es difícil en el caso de Taiwán. Dependería mucho de quién estuviera en la Casa Blanca.

Tampoco debemos olvidar que Taiwán no es Ucrania... Taiwán es una isla, fuertemente armada, pero no tendría la asistencia militar ininterrumpida de la que goza Ucrania.

En cualquier caso, a mí no me extrañaría que Xi aproveche este nuevo mandato para intentar hacerse con Taiwán.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La FED apoyó a los mercados a través del dinero fácil que alimenta la recompra de acciones, y son precisamente las recompras las que mantuvieron vivas las acciones en los últimos años. Cabe señalar que cuando el S&P 500 cayó un 20% o más en los primeros seis meses del 2022, las recompras también disminuyeron en un 21,8% en el mismo periodo de tiempo.

Está claro que las recompras disminuyeron porque la FED está elevando las tasas de interés y el dinero fácil está desapareciendo.

Si las recompras son el determinante principal de los precios del mercado de valores, entonces la participación de inversores individuales carece de sentido. Las acciones no pueden sostenerse a costa de los inversores regulares porque éstos no tienen suficiente capital para mantener a flote los mercados. Las empresas deben continuar comprando sus propias acciones para apuntalar artificialmente los precios, y necesitan dinero barato de la FED para hacerlo.

¿A qué se debe el cambio dramático de la FED? Se podrá argumentar que es simplemente el resultado final natural de la manipulación inflacionaria. También que la FED era ignorante o arrogante y no estaban pensando en las consecuencias. Esto es probablemente falso. La FED sabía EXACTAMENTE lo que estaba haciendo todo el tiempo, y aquí está la prueba...

En el 2012, antes de que Jerome Powell se convirtiera en Presidente de la FED, advirtió sobre una crisis de mercado si el banco central aumentara las tasas después de tantos años de aclimatar el sistema a dinero fácil y QEs. Durante la Reunión de la FED de Octubre del 2021, Powell declaró:

"... Creo que en realidad estamos en un punto de alentar la toma de riesgos, y eso debería darnos una pausa. Los inversores realmente entienden ahora que estaremos allí para evitar pérdidas graves. No es que les sea fácil ganar dinero, sino que tienen todos los incentivos para correr más riesgos, y lo están haciendo. Mientras tanto, parece que estamos explotando una burbuja de duración de renta fija en todo el espectro crediticio que resultará en grandes pérdidas cuando las tasas suban por el camino. Casi se puede decir que esa es nuestra estrategia ".

En otras palabras, Powell y todos los demás funcionarios de la FED sabían hace diez años lo que iba a suceder. Sabían que estaban creando una burbuja financiera masiva y que cuando elevaran las tasas, esa burbuja colapsaría causando graves daños económicos. Sin embargo, siguieron expandiendo la burbuja, y ahora Powell como Presidente, están explotando la burbuja. Nadie honesto puede afirmar que los banqueros centrales eran "ciegos" o ignorantes. Este es un choque diseñado, no un choque accidental.

Si el colapso es deliberado, entonces es un medio para un fin... así que nadie espere la intervención de la FED para "salvar" a los mercados.

Como suelo ser muy mal pensado... Quizás, los banqueros centrales estén buscando una salida que se llama ESTANFLACIÓN...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2022)

Lo dejo aquí tambien.

Espero que guste


----------



## FranMen (19 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Maifrond: No tengo una opinión formada sobre lo que planteas.
> 
> China se caracteriza por su gran ambigüedad a la hora de "mojarse"... Lo que sí tiene claro es que va a recuperar Taiwán por las buenas o por las malas. Xi siempre ha sido claro respecto a esto.
> 
> ...



Me da la impresión de que, al menos, hay un pacto de no agresión para dar tiempo a que USA sea autosuficiente en la fabricación de chips antes de que China entre en Taiwán.
Creo que las fábricas estarán listas para 2025


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2022)

Llevamos desde 2008 con problemas de rotura de stock pero me temo que va a ir a más de forma exponencial:
El que tenga necesidad crónica que tenga una pequeña reserva y no se fie del sistema. Recordad si no lo sosteneis no lo teneis:








Miles de diabéticos afectados por el desabastecimiento de los nuevos medicamentos


Los problemas de suministro de semaglutida y dulaglutida afectan ya a diferentes países, y las compañías Novo Nordisk y Lilly admiten que podrían prolongarse durante 2023




www.alimente.elconfidencial.com


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

"Cojonudo"...



Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2022)

Hace muy poco, el periodista francés Bertrand Scholler, en un canal francés de TV que no he podido identificar, hacia unos comentarios en relación a la guerra de Ucrania y sobre la postura oficial del Gobierno francés. De manera que hizo una encuesta entre sus espectadores y que debían responder a la siguiente pregunta: ¿Francia debería seguir enviando armas a Ucrania?

Resultado: SÍ: 23,3%. NO: 76,7%

Sobran comentarios...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (20 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> La FED apoyó a los mercados a través del dinero fácil que alimenta la recompra de acciones, y son precisamente las recompras las que mantuvieron vivas las acciones en los últimos años. Cabe señalar que cuando el S&P 500 cayó un 20% o más en los primeros seis meses del 2022, las recompras también disminuyeron en un 21,8% en el mismo periodo de tiempo.
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo que los altos tipos de interés están afectando a las recompras, pero no sólo eso, sino que las recompras siempre se han visto muy afectadas por los ciclos de la bolsa. Es decir cuando la bolsa cae como en la crisis financiera o el COVID las recompras se hunden. Curioso sentimiento parecido al inversor que como más atractiva es la compra menos quieren hacerla:



Recordemos además que a partir del año que viene han creado un nuevo impuesto de un 1% para las recompras: The 1% Tax on Stock Buybacks Is Just the Start Veremos si acaba afectando al comportamiento de las recompras.

Pero dicho esto y lo que venía a comentar realmente era que, con el tiempo tiendo más a pensar en la incompetencia y avaricia más que en la maldad de nuestros dirigentes y banqueros centrales.
Avaricia, tal como se mostró el año pasado como miembros de la FED utilizaron su posición de privilegio para comprar acciones y posicionarse con un claro conflicto de intereses. Y el último escándalo que ha surgido hace poco en los que más de 2600 funcionarios de las administraciones también aprovechando su posición de influencia.
Y incompetencia, ¿de por qué van a hacer las cosas bien? Hagan lo que hagan no pasa nada, que nos meten en la inflación brutal para el ciudadano, no pasa nada, ahora suben tipos y no pasa nada, da igual lo que hagan. Si hasta al "helicoptero" Bernanke le han dado un puto premio nobel... Powell es abogado, Lagarde otra abogada, y esos son los que tienen decidir de los temas más relevantes económicos a nivel mundial.

Llevamos desde 2008 con el pensamiento de la patada hacia delante, los retrasados de la TMM se creían que imprimir es gratis. Y porque no seguir haciéndolo durante el COVID, hemos llegado a un punto que no se quiere oír hablar de sufrimiento, se tiene que salvar a todas las empresas, no vamos a permitir que la gente esté en el paro, la rueda tiene que seguir girando... Y los políticos, e incluyo a los banqueros centrales, como quieren seguir viviendo a cuerpo de rey, nos dan eso, y para eso hace falta imprimir, y lo harán hasta que todo estalle por los aires, y entonces en occidente tendremos lo que nos merecemos, que es volver a vivir al nivel de décadas atrás. Pero ellos por el camino se habrán enriquecido, y se habrán aprovechado del sistema hasta el último día.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: De alguna manera lo que quería decir en mi artículo es que va a pasar mucho tiempo -y ya veremos...- hasta que los Bancos Centrales vuelvan a "apoyar" a los mercados, al menos tal y como lo habían hecho hasta ahora. Prueba de ello, la estamos viendo en la caída de la RF y que va a hacer un importante "roto" en el ahorro más conservador, aquel que quiere correr menos riesgos... Imagina la cara de muchos partícipes que estén a punto de "recuperar" -vía "derecho de pernada"- sus Planes de Pensiones, que encima no les habrán rentado nada o casi nada...

Por pura lógica -la mía -, la Inflación debería ir remitiendo durante el próximo año. Seguirá existiendo en el bolsillo del ciudadano, especialmente del "paganini", pero irá cayendo en las cifras oficiales. Y si eso no fuera así, pues ya podemos prepararnos para escenarios bastante "oscuros".

Respecto a las Bolsas, soy muy pesimista, aunque algo hago por ahí, pero a muy corto plazo, menos en los MPs en "papel", donde no tengo claro el plazo a seguir... Pero, en la Plata, el "papel" es la forma más barata de estar ahí. Afortunadamente, en la FÍSICA voy bien servido.

Y de la "broma" del Premio Nobel a Bernanke qué quieres que te diga... Vivimos en un mundo donde quieren imponer la Nueva Subnormalidad, así que... Igual me animo a escribir algo sobre esto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Posiblemente, la salida de la población civil en las áreas controladas por Rusia en Ucrania obedezca más a una estrategia militar que a otra cosa y que sería todo lo contrario a lo que parece pretender la propaganda ucraniana/OTAN.

Lo más probable es que los mandos militares rusos hayan decidido fortificar las ciudades que ahora están abandonando los civiles. En Kershon diría que es lo que se va a hacer. Recordemos Stalingrado y la sangría que supuso para el ejército alemán en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

En definitiva, los rusos buscarían ganar tiempo, dado que en Diciembre/Enero, de tres a cinco cuerpos rusos aparecerán en el frente y a los que, posiblemente, se unan otros tres más durante el mes de Febrero.

Y los ataques recientes a la estructura energética ucraniana también buscarían entorpecer la logística de unas tropas que estarían fijadas en un terreno con poca protección y en pleno invierno...

De manera que a los ucranianos no les queda más opción que intentar la conquista de Kershon y sacar a las fuerzas armadas rusas de la margen derecha del Dniéper.

Se comenta que los ucranianos están esperando la llegada de 15.000 combatientes "británicos" y "polacos", así como que se traslade al frente la nueva artillería y MLRS de Europa y los Estados Unidos. Una vez llegue todo esto es cuando parece que emprenderán la ofensiva. Por lo tanto, esto explicaría el interés de Rusia por sacar a los civiles de lugares donde no habrá ningún respeto por la vida humana.

Y ya veremos qué pasará con la presa de la central hidroeléctrica Novata Kakhova...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Para los que estáis interesados en la Plata FÍSICA...






Physical Silver Demand Soars, Digital Silver Demand Plunges | Silver Phoenix 500


An interesting dichotomy has developed in the "silver market". What does it mean? Does it mean anything at all? We'll know soon enough, I guess.




silver-phoenix500.com





Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Posiblemente, la salida de la población civil en las áreas controladas por Rusia en Ucrania obedezca más a una estrategia militar que a otra cosa y que sería todo lo contrario a lo que parece pretender la propaganda ucraniana/OTAN.
> 
> ...



Todos desean las guerras relámpago pero son como los unicornios. Veremos con el frío la guerra de trincheras y el sufrimiento de población y soldados en ambos lados


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Todos desean las guerras relámpago pero son como los unicornios. Veremos con el frío la guerra de trincheras y el sufrimiento de población y soldados en ambos lados



Pues iba bastante atinado en mi comentario de ayer. En las noticias de esta mañana, se recogía que 2.000 soldados rusos se dirigían a Kershon... Lo más probable es que fortifiquen la ciudad y mal lo tendrán los ucranianos si no la toman antes de que llegue el invierno.

Parece que a esta guerra todavía le queda tiempo para que finalice. Atendiendo a lo que nos dice la Historia en situaciones parecidas, es muy probable que los rusos puedan realizar una fuerte ofensiva en Febrero/Marzo, sino antes...

Por cierto, ya comenté ayer lo de la presa y ahora los medios occidentales están diciendo que los rusos podrían volarla... lo que perjudicaría a las pretensiones territoriales rusas. Cómo se les ve el "plumero' a los massM.....

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Las personas siguen creyendo que los Estados Unidos prosperan porque su PIB es más alto que en otras naciones. Los componentes allí del PIB son Consumo, Inversión, Gasto público, Exportaciones e Importaciones.

Cuando los proyectos federales como una guerra en Afganistán cuestan cinco veces más que en Vietnam, todos esos salarios y armas se cuentan en el PIB... O como se tiran a la basura ingentes cantidades de dinero: en Afganistán, después de 20 años, se reemplazó a los talibanes por los talibanes...

Suena ridículo, pero la realidad es que en los Estados Unidos (lo mismo en buena parte de Occidente) existe una "horda" de burocracias conflictivas, confusas y superpuestas... cuyas actividades son en gran medida improductivas.

Y cuando el crecimiento del PIB no se ajusta para tener en cuenta la verdadera tasa de Inflación, tampoco es un crecimiento real.

Mientras tanto, el reciente intento de redefinir el significado de la palabra "recesión" es otro acto deshonesto.

Sin embargo, el término "Inflación", en muchas ocasiones no se entiende bien, porque la gente cree que se trata de "precios crecientes" -que también es cierto- y no considera la existencia de una política gubernamental intencional de degradación...

Una vez que el Gobierno/Banco Central interviene para administrar la Economía a través de la manipulación de la moneda (expansión de la oferta monetaria, rescates, tasas de interés inferiores a las del mercado, etc ), lo que sigue a continuación es la extensión de un gran problema...

La forma en que los Gobiernos miden los efectos de la Inflación es defectuosa para empezar. La canasta de bienes que entran en la estadística del IPC está seleccionada...

Si le preguntáramos a personas aleatorias qué causa la Inflación. La mayoría culpara a los supermercados, restaurantes, a las grandes corporaciones o al socorrido chivo expiatorio extranjero (Putin).

Los medios nacionales tratan la Inflación como si fuera una fuerza económica misteriosa impulsada por el mercado, no un acto intencional de los banqueros centrales para transferir riqueza.

La verdad es que, como dijo Milton Friedman una vez:

"La Inflación es siempre y en todas partes un fenómeno monetario, en el sentido de que no puede ocurrir sin un aumento más rápido en la cantidad de dinero que en la producción".

En fin, mientras no exista más cultura financiera, existirá mucha "oscuridad" interesada respecto a la Inflación y a otras cuestiones de carácter económico- financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Las personas siguen creyendo que los Estados Unidos prosperan porque su PIB es más alto que en otras naciones. Los componentes allí del PIB son Consumo, Inversión, Gasto público, Exportaciones e Importaciones.
> 
> Cuando los proyectos federales como una guerra en Afganistán cuestan cinco veces más que en Vietnam, todos esos salarios y armas se cuentan en el PIB... O como se tiran a la basura ingentes cantidades de dinero: en Afganistán, después de 20 años, se reemplazó a los talibanes por los talibanes...
> 
> ...



Bueno, las guerras de USA son lo que las obras públicas en España, grandes presupuestos para grandes mordidas que pagamos entre todos. Si todo ese dineraria emplease de forma productiva, incluso con las mordidas, se acababa el hambre y gran parte de las injusticias en el mundo


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Bueno, las guerras de USA son lo que las obras públicas en España, grandes presupuestos para grandes mordidas que pagamos entre todos. Si todo ese dineraria emplease de forma productiva, incluso con las mordidas, se acababa el hambre y gran parte de las injusticias en el mundo



Exacto. Lo que ya avisó el tito Ike del "complejo industrialmilitar" y que se convirtió desde el fin del crack del 29 en el principal motor económico useño para el que hubo que implantar el eje petrodólar para sostenerlo cuando se volvió demasiado caro (en condiciones normales EEUU debería haberse ido a la quiebra durante la guerra del Vietnam por el gasto desbocado que provocó junto con el programa espacial Apollo...) y lo advirtió un presidente que lo conocía muy bien al ser militar de alto rango antes que político (y que murió poco después de un ataque al corazón...). La morterada de pasta que entierran en guerras y programas militares de armas "milagrosas" (y no tanto) fallidos es simplemente demencial, hasta el punto que hoy por hoy son incapaces de sustituir muchos sistemas de armas 1 a 1 siquiera por los consabidos retrasos y sobrecostes (el mejor ejemplo son los cazas) obligándoles a parchear/modernizar por otra morterada de pasta los existentes con décadas de servicio para ir tirando en un win-win en toda regla para la industria militar sin ningún tipo de consecuencias por despilfarrar tal cantidad de trólares.... de hecho hasta el bocazas del presi Revilla soltó el otro dia en el Hormiguero que él calculaba que cada 10-15 años la industria militar useña necesitaba una guerra gorda para "gastar" munición y excedentes antes de que caducaran y que cree que el origen de la guerra ucro viene por ahí como también el invadir Irak porquesí por quítame unas armas de destrucción masiva inexistentes... lo que veo a medio-largo plazo es que ese sistema se les acabará yendo al carajo por la incapacidad de producir armas BBB que sí están logrando los chinos a pasos agigantados, mucho más eficientes y pragmáticos (ventajas de una dictadura que corta la cabeza al que se salga del tiesto supongo...) y el ejemplo más claro está en el auge de los drones turcos-iraníes-chinos, muchísimo más baratos que los misiles o cualquier otro sistema de arma antitanque o de bombardeo quitando los personales tipo Javelin que se están jinchando de vender.... tiempo al tiempo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: No sobredimensiones militarmente a China. De hecho, recientemente, han contratado a 30 ex pilotos de la RAF a razón de $ 270.000 anuales por cada uno de ellos. Señal inequívoca de que los pilotos chinos están considerados como muy "bisoños" o con poca capacidad de combate respecto a sus comparables occidentales.

Por cierto, andan locos por contratar a quienes hayan podido pilotar un F-35...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (21 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Exacto. Lo que ya avisó el tito Ike del "complejo industrialmilitar" y que se convirtió desde el fin del crack del 29 en el principal motor económico useño para el que hubo que implantar el eje petrodólar para sostenerlo cuando se volvió demasiado caro (*en condiciones normales EEUU debería haberse ido a la quiebra durante la guerra del Vietnam por el gasto desbocado que provocó junto con el programa espacial Apollo...*) y lo advirtió un presidente que lo conocía muy bien al ser militar de alto rango antes que político (y que murió poco después de un ataque al corazón...). La morterada de pasta que entierran en guerras y programas militares de armas "milagrosas" (y no tanto) fallidos es simplemente demencial, hasta el punto que hoy por hoy son incapaces de sustituir muchos sistemas de armas 1 a 1 siquiera por los consabidos retrasos y sobrecostes (el mejor ejemplo son los cazas) obligándoles a parchear/modernizar por otra morterada de pasta los existentes con décadas de servicio para ir tirando en un win-win en toda regla para la industria militar sin ningún tipo de consecuencias por despilfarrar tal cantidad de trólares.... de hecho hasta el bocazas del presi Revilla soltó el otro dia en el Hormiguero que él calculaba que cada 10-15 años la industria militar useña necesitaba una guerra gorda para "gastar" munición y excedentes antes de que caducaran y que cree que el origen de la guerra ucro viene por ahí como también el invadir Irak porquesí por quítame unas armas de destrucción masiva inexistentes... lo que veo a medio-largo plazo es que ese sistema se les acabará yendo al carajo por la incapacidad de producir armas BBB que sí están logrando los chinos a pasos agigantados, mucho más eficientes y pragmáticos (ventajas de una dictadura que corta la cabeza al que se salga del tiesto supongo...) y el ejemplo más claro está en el auge de los drones turcos-iraníes-chinos, muchísimo más baratos que los misiles o cualquier otro sistema de arma antitanque o de bombardeo quitando los personales tipo Javelin que se están jinchando de vender.... tiempo al tiempo



Te dejas algo que costaba, cuesta y costará mucho más a los EEUU que todos los programas espaciales juntos.

Las paguitas a gente inútil y la "discriminación positiva". El programa de la Gran Sociedad de Lyndon Johnson, que aún hoy es el motivo por el que en el "País del capitalismo" el Estado da vales de comida a millones de sus habitantes y medicamentos carísimos a sus BIEGOS.


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Oct 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Te dejas algo que costaba, cuesta y costará mucho más a los EEUU que todos los programas espaciales juntos.
> 
> Las paguitas a gente inútil y la "discriminación positiva". El programa de la Gran Sociedad de Lyndon Johnson, que aún hoy es el motivo por el que en el "País del capitalismo" el Estado da vales de comida a millones de sus habitantes y medicamentos carísimos a sus BIEGOS.



Pues según he investigado, el gobierno useño se gastó y se sigue gastando MUCHO más en temas militares/guerras.... en 1966 calculan que la guerra del Vietnam se llevaba 20 veces más que el programa Gran Sociedad que comentas y en total entre 1965 (año que empezó a gran escala ese programa) y 1973 (año de la desescalada en Vietnam y del abandono del patrón oro) gastaron 120.000 millones de dólares en la guerra por 15.000 en el Gran Sociedad... no en vano, por allí tiraron más bombas que en toda la 2ª Guerra Mundial por ejemplo... a lo que habría que sumar los más de 25.000 que dedicó al programa Apolo.... hablando de dólares de los años 60 se entiende... eso pocas economías lo soportan y tuvieron que hacer "trampas" con el tema del eje petrodólar y el abandono del patrón oro para no irse al guano.


----------



## Kozak (21 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues según he investigado, el gobierno useño se gastó y se sigue gastando MUCHO más en temas militares/guerras.... en 1966 calculan que la guerra del Vietnam se llevaba 20 veces más que el programa Gran Sociedad que comentas y en total entre 1965 (año que empezó a gran escala ese programa) y 1973 (año de la desescalada en Vietnam y del abandono del patrón oro) gastaron 120.000 millones de dólares en la guerra por 15.000 en el Gran Sociedad... no en vano, por allí tiraron más bombas que en toda la 2ª Guerra Mundial por ejemplo... a lo que habría que sumar los más de 25.000 que dedicó al programa Apolo.... hablando de dólares de los años 60 se entiende... eso pocas economías lo soportan y tuvieron que hacer "trampas" con el tema del eje petrodólar y el abandono del patrón oro para no irse al guano.



No hay mayor coste que el que tiene subsidiar millones de gente que vive de paguitas o del delito, y eso incluye también montones de "infraestructuras" y salarios de policias, etc. que no entran en la Gran Sociedad.

Del programa Apolo se puede discutir porque ciertas cosas como el impulso a la industria de los materiales (plásticos, compuestos, metalurgia avanzada) e informática ha dado frutos evidentes. Pero las paguitas o lanzar bombas en el Vietnam, así como el gas naranja, no han dado nada de bueno.


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: No sobredimensiones militarmente a China. De hecho, recientemente, han contratado a 30 ex pilotos de la RAF a razón de $ 270.000 anuales por cada uno de ellos. Señal inequívoca de que los pilotos chinos están considerados como muy "bisoños" o con poca capacidad de combate respecto a sus comparables occidentales.
> 
> Por cierto, andan locos por contratar a quienes hayan podido pilotar un F-35...
> 
> Saludos.



No, si tengo claro que China aún es incapaz de producir armas con calidad occidental ni tiene experiencia de guerra equiparable, pero sí fabrican a mucho menor coste y sobre todo en mucha mayor cantidad... ver el ritmo al que botan destructores al año asusta tela por ejemplo aunque sigan lejos de igualar a los Arleigh Burkle... y están reconvirtiendo por lo visto cientos de cazas totalmente obsoletos de los años 50-60 que tienen almacenados (copias soviéticas) en drones supongo que para usarlos en plan suicida en un hipotético ataque para saturar las defensas aéreas y agotar sus municiones en... Taiwan? Guam? Corea¿?.... quién sabe.... pero su estrategia es bastante clara.









Parece que China está convirtiendo viejos cazas en drones - El Radar


El J-6 es una copia del MiG-19 de la Unión Soviética, un caza monoplaza bimotor que debutó a mediados de la década de 1950. Tras ser suministrado a la




www.elradar.es





Y tengo serias dudas que la manía de la industria useña de fabricar cosas sofisticadas que hacen pum varios órdenes de magnitud más caras de comprar (y sobre todo de mantener) y en mucha menor cantidad para contrarrestar el poderío chino sea sostenible en el tiempo... el inventario de cazas useño ha disminuido enormemente al mismo tiempo que ha aumentado su antigüedad media en una gran proporción desde la primera Guerra del Golfo por poner otro ejemplo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Sobre la Gran Sociedad os dejo un artículo muy interesante...









La Gran Sociedad: una lección de planificación central estadounidense | Jason Morgan


La mayoría de la gente asocia la iniciativa de la Gran Sociedad con Lyndon Baines Johnson. Hay una muy buena razón para ello, para estar seguros.




mises.org





En él encontraréis algunas referencias al Oro y también como la Gran Sociedad influyó en la "suspensión" del Patrón Oro. En realidad, fue una época en que los Estados Unidos se embarcaron en unos gastos que no podían sostener 

La referencia al interés de John F. Kennedy por el Oro es muy relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Estoy muy familiarizado con los temas militares y tengo muy claro que China está muy por detrás de los Estados Unidos.

En los últimos años, es indudable que China ha avanzado mucho en el terreno militar y Xi, en su último discurso, dejó bien claro que se seguiría en la línea de reforzar a sus distintos ejércitos.

En el aspecto naval, China posee la mayor flota de guerra mundial, pero cuestiono bastante su calidad respecto a las occidentales.

De todas formas, pienso que China dedica un gran presupuesto a Defensa muy a su pesar. De alguna manera, creo que le gustaría dedicar esos recursos a otros menesteres más necesarios. Pero tampoco tienen más remedio...

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (21 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> No, si tengo claro que China aún es incapaz de producir armas con calidad occidental ni tiene experiencia de guerra equiparable, pero sí fabrican a mucho menor coste y sobre todo en mucha mayor cantidad... ver el ritmo al que botan destructores al año asusta tela por ejemplo aunque sigan lejos de igualar a los Arleigh Burkle... y están reconvirtiendo por lo visto cientos de cazas totalmente obsoletos de los años 50-60 que tienen almacenados (copias soviéticas) en drones supongo que para usarlos en plan suicida en un hipotético ataque para saturar las defensas aéreas y agotar sus municiones en... Taiwan? Guam? Corea¿?.... quién sabe.... pero su estrategia es bastante clara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je, las leyes de Augustine, sobre todo la decimosexta:





__





Augustine's laws - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Oct 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Je, las leyes de Augustine, sobre todo la decimosexta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Broootal como dicen por aquí.... y lo triste es que se está cumpliendo a rajatabla


----------



## kikepm (21 Oct 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Je, las leyes de Augustine, sobre todo la decimosexta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras, una mina 

Es un puto decálogo de la venta de humo, el funcionamiento de la burocracia, en clave de humor muy inteligente.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Exacto. Lo que ya avisó el tito Ike del "complejo industrialmilitar" y que se convirtió desde el fin del crack del 29 en el principal motor económico useño para el que hubo que implantar el eje petrodólar para sostenerlo cuando se volvió demasiado caro (en condiciones normales EEUU debería haberse ido a la quiebra durante la guerra del Vietnam por el gasto desbocado que provocó junto con el programa espacial Apollo...) y lo advirtió un presidente que lo conocía muy bien al ser militar de alto rango antes que político (y que murió poco después de un ataque al corazón...). La morterada de pasta que entierran en guerras y programas militares de armas "milagrosas" (y no tanto) fallidos es simplemente demencial, hasta el punto que hoy por hoy son incapaces de sustituir muchos sistemas de armas 1 a 1 siquiera por los consabidos retrasos y sobrecostes (el mejor ejemplo son los cazas) obligándoles a parchear/modernizar por otra morterada de pasta los existentes con décadas de servicio para ir tirando en un win-win en toda regla para la industria militar sin ningún tipo de consecuencias por despilfarrar tal cantidad de trólares.... de hecho hasta el bocazas del presi Revilla soltó el otro dia en el Hormiguero que él calculaba que cada 10-15 años la industria militar useña necesitaba una guerra gorda para "gastar" munición y excedentes antes de que caducaran y que cree que el origen de la guerra ucro viene por ahí como también el invadir Irak porquesí por quítame unas armas de destrucción masiva inexistentes... lo que veo a medio-largo plazo es que ese sistema se les acabará yendo al carajo por la incapacidad de producir armas BBB que sí están logrando los chinos a pasos agigantados, mucho más eficientes y pragmáticos (ventajas de una dictadura que corta la cabeza al que se salga del tiesto supongo...) y el ejemplo más claro está en el auge de los drones turcos-iraníes-chinos, muchísimo más baratos que los misiles o cualquier otro sistema de arma antitanque o de bombardeo quitando los personales tipo Javelin que se están jinchando de vender.... tiempo al tiempo



Me pregunto porque no sacan ya armas del tipo.. enjambres de micro-robots autoguiados, por ejemplo algo como se ve en la peli “trascendence” con Johnny depp.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Oct 2022)

*Tus compras son rastreadas*​

En este breve escrito quiero explicaros de qué forma y hasta qué punto el sistema bancario y todo lo que está detrás de él, controla actualmente todos nuestros movimientos.

Llevan tiempo haciéndonos ver que cada día están más cerca las CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency), la desaparición del dinero en efectivo, etc…

El asunto es que ese escenario ya existe desde hace tiempo, cada día la población colabora mas y mas con esa economía digital que facilita el control del sistema sobre todos nosotros.

El dinero en su mayor parte ya es digital, el control ya está aquí desde hace bastante tiempo, parece como si las CBDC tan cacareadas simplemente se trataran de un señuelo para despistarnos de la realidad existente.

El estado y los bancos saben cuánto ganamos, dónde vivimos, lo que pagamos de hipoteca o alquiler, gas, luz y agua, lo que nos queda a fin de mes, y todos esos datos, esa información, la utilizan para generar estadísticas con las que manipular nuestras vidas drenando nuestra riqueza y beneficios de la forma más óptima.

El rastro que dejan nuestras tarjetas de crédito, transferencias y domiciliaciones bancarias es en realidad lo que define nuestro perfil personal.

Estos movimientos revelan cuándo cenamos fuera, si preferimos comida china o italiana, si usamos transporte público o privado, si somos adictos a la tecnología o a los deportes, si vamos más al cine o al teatro, a dónde viajamos y cada cuánto, si nos alojamos en albergues o en hoteles de lujo, si compramos en el hipermercado una vez al mes o cada día en las tiendas del barrio.

Aparte de estos 2 enemigos de tu riqueza y libertad (estado y banca), están también los que comercian con la información económica que vas sembrando a diario cada vez que realizas una compra online o un pago mediante tarjeta, PayPal, Etc…

Estos utilizan toda esa información para crear tu perfil de consumidor, con tus gustos y preferencias, haciendo de tu persona un futuro objetivo donde enfocar la publicidad que te llega, a sabiendas de tu posible interés sobre cualquier producto o servicio.

Para ellos no existen las leyes de protección de datos, eso sólo existe para ti.

Tu mismo estás alimentando con tu rastro a la bestia que después te utiliza a ti como producto, sus ganancias siempre salen de ti.

Por eso Google es gratis, te suministran información sesgada de forma gratuita, te adoctrinan sin que te des cuenta, te muestran de forma personalizada (según lo que saben de ti por tus búsquedas), productos y servicios que mágicamente cubren tus necesidades.

Las compras de metales que realizas mediante pagos digitales quedan marcadas con un código MCC que identifica esas compras, ese código permite que con un simple filtrado de datos te identifique al instante como comprador de metales.



*¿Qué tal te parece que la banca y el estado sepa que compras metales?*

El pasado mes de Septiembre aparece esta noticia:

_Un organismo internacional de estándares ha aprobado la creación de un código de categoría comercial para que los minoristas de armas identifiquen las ventas de armas y municiones con tarjeta de crédito.

La Organización Internacional para la Estandarización (ISO), un organismo no gubernamental independiente con sede en Ginebra, Suiza, que crea estándares en varias industrias, incluida la industria de servicios financieros, aprobó el nuevo código de categoría comercial para las tiendas de armas y municiones, según un informe de septiembre. Anuncio del 9 de Amalgamated Bank, un banco con sede en Nueva York que había solicitado a ISO el código de categoría comercial._










▷ Nuevo Código Mercantil Aprobado para Compras con Tarjeta de Armas, Municiones


Un organismo internacional de estándares ha aprobado la creación de un código de categoría comercial para que los minoristas de armas identifiquen las ventas de armas y municiones con tarjeta de crédito. La Organización Internacional para la Estandarización (ISO), un organismo no gubernamental...




noticiasporelmundo.com





Esto quiere decir que todos los estados conocerán qué ciudadanos gastan su dinero en la compra de armas.

*Con los metales ya está sucediendo.*
MCC 5944 es el código que te delata como comprador de metales preciosos.

Si eres un comerciante minorista, posiblemente hayas oído hablar del código MCC. Pero si no sabes lo qué significa este término o para qué se utiliza, es bueno que sigas leyendo porque este tema es importante para ti si eres metalero.

MCC significa Merchant Category Code, es una combinación numérica de cuatro dígitos para clasificar los servicios financieros minoristas y está registrado bajo la norma ISO 18245.

El MCC se utiliza para hacer la clasificación del negocio por el tipo de bienes o servicios suministrados. Estos números son aplicados a un comerciante por la compañía de tarjetas cuando comienza a aceptar este medio de pago en su negocio.

El código de comerciante MCC también es utilizado por las compañías de tarjetas de crédito como Mastercard, Discover, Visa y American Express, que utilizan los códigos de categoría de comerciante para definir las tasas de intercambio que se cobrarán a los comerciantes.

Los códigos de categoría comercial (CCM) son números de cuatro dígitos que el emisor de una tarjeta de crédito utiliza para clasificar las transacciones que los consumidores realizan con una determinada tarjeta. Las marcas de pago utilizan los códigos de categoría comercial para clasificar a los comerciantes y a las empresas según el tipo de bienes o servicios proporcionados, con el fin de seguir y restringir las transacciones.

Los códigos de categoría comercial tienen varias finalidades. A menudo determinan las recompensas que los consumidores reciben por utilizar sus tarjetas de crédito y determinan si una transacción comercial debe ser declarada a Hacienda. Además, determinan el porcentaje de cada transacción que una empresa debe pagar al procesador de la tarjeta de crédito. Los siguientes ejemplos son usos comunes de los códigos de categoría comercial.

Las personas con tarjetas de recompensa suelen ganar más recompensas si conocen sus CCM. Suponga que tiene una tarjeta de crédito que ofrece 5 puntos por cada Euro gastado en restaurantes. La forma en que la compañía de la tarjeta de crédito determina si las transacciones de la tarjeta de crédito tuvieron lugar en un restaurante es mirando los MCC. Si compras un almuerzo en un pequeño establecimiento familiar que combina un restaurante con una tienda de comestibles, y el MCC clasifica el establecimiento como una tienda de comestibles, no ganarás 5 puntos por 1 Eur. en lo que tu pensabas que era una compra en un restaurante.








https://www.mastercard.us/content/dam/mccom/en-us/documents/rules/quick-reference-booklet-merchant-edition.pdf



Si no te interesa tu privacidad, lo más normal es que hayas leído este artículo en diagonal y lo olvides más tarde que pronto.

Para los demás, recordad: el dinero en efectivo es la herramienta principal que te permite tu propio desarrollo apoyándote en la libertad y el anonimato necesarios para evitar que la banca y el estado (aparte de otros actores) se aprovechen de ti y de tu trabajo.

Es muy cómodo pagar con tu tarjeta, tu móvil, tu reloj, pero el sobreprecio que pagas resulta muy caro y siempre deja un rastro.

¿Te gustaría que cada vez que compras algo tuvieras que pagar un sobreprecio del 60%?

¿Cuánto consideras que cuesta tu libertad y privacidad?

*Efectivamente...





*


----------



## Hostigador (22 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Tus compras son rastreadas*​
> 
> En este breve escrito quiero explicaros de qué forma y hasta qué punto el sistema bancario y todo lo que está detrás de él, controla actualmente todos nuestros movimientos.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien soy de los ke consideran"el NOM nunca llegara porke ya esta aki desde hace la pera"
Las malas lenguas dicen ke se empezo a plantear mas o menos en los siglos 18 o 19,por 3 tios,uno de
ellos un tal Adam Weishaupt
Tambien las malas lenguas dicen ke tito Adam no creo,sino ke reformo,la estructura interna de la
masoneria(junto con los otros 2 colegas)...Y es ke,hace unos cuantos años,se hablaba de cierto
yacimiento arkeologico ke,por datacion de C-14,tenia milenios de antiguedad...Era una piedra con
un ojito y unos 33 ladrillos dibujados...Y ese hallazgo se hizo en...La Cueva de La Mana(Ecuador)
En arkeologia existe un concepto llamado"artefacto fuera de epoca",ahi lo dejo...


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Oct 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Yo tambien soy de los ke consideran"el NOM nunca llegara porke ya esta aki desde hace la pera"
> Las malas lenguas dicen ke se empezo a plantear mas o menos en los siglos 18 o 19,por 3 tios,uno de
> ellos un tal Adam Weishaupt
> Tambien las malas lenguas dicen ke tito Adam no creo,sino ke reformo,la estructura interna de la
> ...



La mayoría de las invenciones y descubrimientos se los atribuyeron gente que se aprovechó del trabajo de otros y luego los periodistas e historiadores se encargaron de contar lo sucedido de la manera más interesada para las partes intervinientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Yo tambien soy de los ke consideran"el NOM nunca llegara porke ya esta aki desde hace la pera"
> Las malas lenguas dicen ke se empezo a plantear mas o menos en los siglos 18 o 19,por 3 tios,uno de
> ellos un tal Adam Weishaupt
> Tambien las malas lenguas dicen ke tito Adam no creo,sino ke reformo,la estructura interna de la
> ...



Hola, Hostigador: A estás alturas no tengo muy claro el tema de la Cueva de la Maná...

Realmente, es perturbador lo que allí se encontró... Se habla de un posible "engaño" y que yo tampoco descarto, pero entonces también te surgen bastantes dudas de difícil explicación: porqué y con qué objeto en un lugar que podría haberse tardado la "leche" de tiempo en descubrir...

En fin, también es posible que en tiempos más "modernos", "alguien" o más bien "algunos" desearán dejar algo así como una "cápsula del tiempo" y para quienes supieran interpretarla.

En cualquier caso, dejo un enlace, ya que por aquí muy pocos sabrán de lo que estamos tratando...









Los hallazgos de La Cueva de la Maná


En 1984, un grupo de exploradores de oro encontró en las selváticas montañas de La Maná, Ecuador, un profundo túnel con un tesoro arqueológico que, de verificarse su autenticidad -por ahora dudosa-…




reydekish.com





Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

En poco más de dos años y medio, nuestra realidad colectiva ha sido "modificada" radicalmente. Nuestras sociedades han sido reestructuradas. Probablemente, miles de millones de personas han sido sistemáticamente condicionadas a creer una variedad de afirmaciones evidentemente ridículas, afirmaciones basadas absolutamente en nada, refutadas repetidamente por evidencia ampliamente disponible. Pero se ha escrito toda una historia ficticia basada en esas afirmaciones infundadas y ridículas.

Está claro que se está utilizando tecnología de control mental y una de ellas podría ser el "gaslightint". Una de sus definiciones es:

"... la manipulación de otra persona para dudar de sus percepciones, experiencias o comprensión de los eventos".

Sea esta tecnología u otras, el objetivo principal sería confundir, coaccionar y manipular emocionalmente a su víctima para que abandone su propia percepción de la realidad y acepte cualquier otra nueva realidad que le impongan. En última instancia, se desea destruir por completo su capacidad de confiar en su propia percepción, emociones, razonamiento y memoria de eventos históricos, y hacer que sean dependientes de Vd. para decirles qué es real y qué sucedió realmente.

Desde la primavera del 2020, hemos sido sometidos a una "iluminación oficial" en una escala sin precedentes. El nuevo aparato de propaganda "normal", es decir los medios corporativos, los expertos en Salud, etc. responden a los distintos eventos de forma predecible. Si no interesa, simplemente lo ignoran, esperando que desaparezca...

Estamos inmersos en un Nuevo Totalitarismo, donde los adeptos a la Nueva Subnormalidad repiten lo que las autoridades les han ordenado sin importarles si realmente es cierto o incluso si tienen el más mínimo sentido.

Resumiendo: existen unos "guiones oficiales", puntos de conversación y clichés que buscan que en la Nueva Subnormalidad se quite de la cabeza o se bloquee cualquier cosa que contradiga o amenace la "realidad oficial"... Más claro: que las personas dejen de tener OPINIÓN PROPIA.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> En poco más de dos años y medio, nuestra realidad colectiva ha sido "modificada" radicalmente. Nuestras sociedades han sido reestructuradas. Probablemente, miles de millones de personas han sido sistemáticamente condicionadas a creer una variedad de afirmaciones evidentemente ridículas, afirmaciones basadas absolutamente en nada, refutadas repetidamente por evidencia ampliamente disponible. Pero se ha escrito toda una historia ficticia basada en esas afirmaciones infundadas y ridículas.
> 
> ...



Sólo los idiotas sucumbieron a tales prácticas.

Lo curioso es que una gran mayoría de académicos se lo creyeron, a pesar de que se entiende que al ser gente con carrera deberían ser más inteligentes y darse cuenta antes que los "garrulos" sin estudios de que todo era una patraña guionizada.

Médicos, farmacéuticos, jueces, abogados, han hecho el ridículo de forma exagerada.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2022)

"Sucumbieron" miles de millones de personas... Somos muy pocos los que mantenemos un espíritu crítico.

La "Pandemia" iba revestida de lo que la gente más suele temer: la pérdida de la vida. Por lo tanto, era fácil utilizar el MIEDO para la consecución de unos determinados fines...

Y continúan con el mismo "guión" con algunas pequeñas modificaciones: la Inflación, la Crisis energética, la guerra de Ucrania y su posible extensión a una Tercera Guerra Mundial...

Como he comentado, es muy fácil la utilización del MIEDO en determinados escenarios.

Además, la propaganda "oficial" está siendo muy útil para alinear a la gente y más en un país como el nuestro... que es POBRE, teniendo en cuenta de dónde venimos y dónde estamos. Y ello también ha servido para cercenar el espíritu crítico, que se ha quedado en los corrillos de los bares, del curro, familiares, etc.

Que España NO es Francia a la hora de protestar... por desgracia.

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (23 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sólo los idiotas sucumbieron a tales prácticas.
> 
> Lo curioso es que una gran mayoría de académicos se lo creyeron, a pesar de que se entiende que al ser gente con carrera deberían ser más inteligentes y darse cuenta antes que los "garrulos" sin estudios de que todo era una patraña guionizada.
> 
> Médicos, farmacéuticos, jueces, abogados, han hecho el ridículo de forma exagerada.



Ya,pero si parte de las bases de esos academicos se basa en una mentira...Muchos de ciencias naturales han estudiado
desde hace muchos años los PCR,a pesar de ke fallan mucho mas ke una escopeta de feria


----------



## L'omertá (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (23 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sólo los idiotas sucumbieron a tales prácticas.
> 
> Lo curioso es que una gran mayoría de académicos se lo creyeron, a pesar de que se entiende que al ser gente con carrera deberían ser más inteligentes y darse cuenta antes que los "garrulos" sin estudios de que todo era una patraña guionizada.
> 
> Médicos, farmacéuticos, jueces, abogados, han hecho el ridículo de forma exagerada.



Esto no va de gente supuestamente tonta que es más lista que los supuestamente listos.. hay tontos espabilados y listos dormidos, no hay relación entre no haber estudiado y automáticamente ser mejor que otros


----------



## Vayavaya (23 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sólo los idiotas sucumbieron a tales prácticas.



Algunos idiotas que NO se creyeron la pLandemia, se asustaron porque las cucharillas se imantaban en el brazo...
La cuestión es meter miedo.


----------



## Euler (23 Oct 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Qué asco me ha dado el anuncio del filete. Qué asco me da toda su puta propaganda.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2022)

Hola, Euler: Ayer veía un documental sobre Colombia y ahora estoy viendo uno de Vietnam.

Bien, alguien en su sano juicio cree que en esos países se implementarán todas esas medidas que vienen en el vídeo que has enlazado... Ni de Coña..

Aquí nos están tomando el pelo con este rollo y, ya de paso, adelgazando cada vez más nuestra cartera. Allá cada cual con sus decisiones, pero por regla general tiendo a desdeñar casi todo aquello que el Sistema pretende que adoptemos.

Por ejemplo, el reciclaje de la basura no tiene ningún sentido cuando se está pagando por su recogida y en mi municipio ya es de por sí muy cara. Pero es que encima, como bien se dice en el vídeo, la basura genera a su vez dinero... Y esto es bastante desconocido.

Saludos.


----------



## Euler (23 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Euler: Ayer veía un documental sobre Colombia y ahora estoy viendo uno de Vietnam.
> 
> Bien, alguien en su sano juicio cree que en esos países se implementarán todas esas medidas que vienen en el vídeo que has enlazado... Ni de Coña..
> 
> ...



Le veo una cosa positiva a todo el machaque propagandístico. Y es que al final van a cansar al personal. Tengo amigos muy ecologistas a los que les he recordado lo de la tasa de basura, y tienen que darte la razón.

Con los coches también hay mucho hartazgo. Yo tengo un coche de 20 años que funciona perfectamente. Esos mismos amigos al final reconocen que el mayor gasto de energía en la vida de un coche es la fabricación y el desguace. Así con todo.

Las vacunas me han hecho ver que es importante no ceder, ya que no quieren obligar. Es decir, si tienen que obligar al final quizá lo hagan, pero van a encontrar muchísima resistencia, y cuanto más obliguen, más se le abrirán a los ojos al personal.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Le veo una cosa positiva a todo el machaque propagandístico. Y es que al final van a cansar al personal. Tengo amigos muy ecologistas a los que les he recordado lo de la tasa de basura, y tienen que darte la razón.
> 
> Con los coches también hay mucho hartazgo. Yo tengo un coche de 20 años que funciona perfectamente. Esos mismos amigos al final reconocen que el mayor gasto de energía en la vida de un coche es la fabricación y el desguace. Así con todo.
> 
> Las vacunas me han hecho ver que es importante no ceder, ya que no quieren obligar. Es decir, si tienen que obligar al final quizá lo hagan, pero van a encontrar muchísima resistencia, y cuanto más obliguen, más se le abrirán a los ojos al personal.



Pero NO escarmientan y siguen sacando pecho a unas medidas que fueron declaradas como ilegales. Lo digo por esas declaraciones del "mandamás" del país y en las que dice que volvería a "encarcelarnos" en nuestras propias casas... Este "ejemplar" es uno de los alumnos adelantados del Foro Económico Mundial y no hay otra explicación a tanta "indigencia mental". Menudo lavado de cerebro que le han hecho... Eso o que está desprovisto de la más mínima ética, que también debe ser eso...

No sé... Quiero creer que en unas circunstancias parecidas, la gente haría valer sus derechos fundamentales y que se pasaría por el aro todos los atropellos a los que fuimos sometidos. Sin embargo, albergo dudas al respecto, ya que buena parte de la población -que no paga apenas impuestos- depende muy mucho de unas "ayudas" -que salen de los que pagamos impuestos- y eso puede condicionar mucho la libertad personal a la hora de ejercerla.

Y tiene Cojones que un buen segmento de la clase media no se vaya a beneficiar de las medidas aprobadas para paliar la Crisis, como si ésta no nos afectara... Parece que buscan que seamos menos solventes económicamente y tengamos que depender de las "limosnas" que reparten y así poder contener a la gente en sus casas.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (24 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me pregunto porque no sacan ya armas del tipo.. enjambres de micro-robots autoguiados, por ejemplo algo como se ve en la peli “trascendence” con Johnny depp.



¿Qué crees que son los "Geranios" ruso-iraníes de los que tanto se ríen por su motor de cuadriciclo, pero que están dejando a oscuras a un país con la población de España?


----------



## Kozak (24 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pero NO escarmientan y siguen sacando pecho a unas medidas que fueron declaradas como ilegales. Lo digo por esas declaraciones del "mandamás" del país y en las que dice que volvería a "encarcelarnos" en nuestras propias casas... Este "ejemplar" es uno de los alumnos adelantados del Foro Económico Mundial y no hay otra explicación a tanta "indigencia mental". Menudo lavado de cerebro que le han hecho... Eso o que está desprovisto de la más mínima ética, que también debe ser eso...
> 
> No sé... Quiero creer que en unas circunstancias parecidas, la gente haría valer sus derechos fundamentales y que se pasaría por el aro todos los atropellos a los que fuimos sometidos. Sin embargo, albergo dudas al respecto, ya que buena parte de la población -que no paga apenas impuestos- depende muy mucho de unas "ayudas" -que salen de los que pagamos impuestos- y eso puede condicionar mucho la libertad personal a la hora de ejercerla.
> 
> ...



Si parece un pato, hace cuac como un pato, nada como un pato, vuela como un pato, anda como un pato, su carne sabe a pato y la hembra pone los huevos azules, no se precipite a considerarlo un pato, espere a que le diga el Estado que en realidad es un gorrión, o un perro.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Oct 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que son los "Geranios" ruso-iraníes de los que tanto se ríen por su motor de cuadriciclo, pero que están dejando a oscuras a un país con la población de España?



No lo sé porque no sigo los periódicos, ya que no dan ninguna informacion

lo único que he leído cienes de veces es “drones turco-iraníes”


----------



## Kozak (24 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No lo sé porque no sigo los periódicos, ya que no dan ninguna informacion
> 
> lo único que he leído cienes de veces es “drones turco-iraníes”



Juas, hace bien en no seguirlos. O son turcos (peores de lo que nos venden, el Indicador Fukuyama no falla) o iraníes (mejores de lo que dicen, pero no es difícil, porque dicen que son la última mierda que cagó Mahoma, cuando en realidad son cutrillos pero eficaces).

Yo con esto me fío más de gente que está sobre el terreno, en ambos bandos, y de ahí filtro. Pero claro, es muy cansado filtrar la propaganda de la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Aparte de los drones iraníes, es decir de la serie Shahed y el Mojaher-6, se está especulando con el envío de misiles Fateh-110 y Zolfaghar, dos misiles balísticos iraníes de corto alcance capaces de alcanzar objetivos a distancias de 300 y 700 kms., respectivamente.

Imagino que Rusia necesita reemplazar parte del arsenal ya gastado y encima que resulte más barato de fabricar.

El armamento iraní no es que sea de gran calidad, pero evidentemente está siendo muy eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (24 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Aparte de los drones iraníes, es decir de la serie Shahed y el Mojaher-6, se está especulando con el envío de misiles Fateh-110 y Zolfaghar, dos misiles balísticos iraníes de corto alcance capaces de alcanzar objetivos a distancias de 300 y 700 kms., respectivamente.
> 
> ...



Esto es clave.

Un Shahed-Geranio cuesta 20.000€ al cambio.

Un caza con capacidad de ataque al suelo cuesta 40 millones. Y no es 200 veces mejor.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Oct 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Las vacunas me han hecho ver que es importante no ceder, ya que no quieren obligar. Es decir, si tienen que obligar al final quizá lo hagan, pero van a encontrar muchísima resistencia, y cuanto más obliguen, más se le abrirán a los ojos al personal.



No es que no quieran obligar, es que no pueden; si obligan, las consecuencias los comen vivos. Mientras no obliguen pero te hagan_ la vida imposible_, saldrán siempre impunes. Y como la gente no es mucho de defender sus principios si le quitas la birra o la tapa pues blanco y en botella.


----------



## ELOS (24 Oct 2022)

No se me olvidará las declaraciones en directo de la Diva de las mañanas televisivas, Susana Griso, en la que decía que había que hacer la vida imposible a los que no quisimos pasar por el aro. No entiendo como no se ha actuado contra un claro ejemplo de delito de odio, precisamente en un "programa" en la que se insiste en la discriminación de las minorías.

NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN


----------



## Kozak (24 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No se me olvidará las declaraciones en directo de la Diva de las mañanas televisivas, Susana Griso, en la que decía que había que hacer la vida imposible a los que no quisimos pasar por el aro. No entiendo como no se ha actuado contra un claro ejemplo de delito de odio, precisamente en un "programa" en la que se insiste en la discriminación de las minorías.
> 
> NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN



Para mí ha sido una muestra clara, la de Gusana (sic) y tantos otros, entre los que cuento a miembros de mi familia carnal, que no tengo nada que aportar a esta sociedad ni ella a mí.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Está más que claro que la destrucción de parte del puente Kerch (Crimea) y la destrucción de tres hilos de las tuberías de los Nord Stream 1 y 2 requirieron de tecnología altamente sofisticada y la habilidad de operadores muy expertos.

Según fuentes rusas (Servicio Federal de Seguridad), el camión bomba que destruyó parte del puente de Kerch "estaba oculto en 22 palets de rollos de película de plástico que pesaban un total de 22.770 kgs.".

Los rusos han culpado a los servicios secretos ucranianos, pero Kiev habría necesitado una enorme ayuda profesional para diseñar un arma de tal calibre. El mayor destructor de búnkeres en el arsenal de los Estados Unidos es el GBU-57A/B con unos 14.000 kgs. Por lo tanto, los "expertos" -quienes hayan sido...- sabían que necesitaban "algo" aún más poderoso...

En Grayzone se dijo el 10 de Octubre pasado que el MI-6 británico elaboró un plan en Abril para volar el puente Kerch y que compartió dicho plan con Kiev.

Según Greyzone, el plan británico era traer explosivos por mar, tal vez usando vehículos submarinos y/o buzos, y volar los soportes del puente principal. Una alternativa supuestamente recomendada por los británicos era usar misiles de crucero... Pero esto podría eliminar cualquier posibilidad de negación plausible.

Suponiendo que la información de Greyzone fuera precisa, las contramedidas rusas forzaron un plan alternativo. Es posible, aunque no hay evidencia que respalde la tesis, los expertos del Reino Unido o de los Estados Unidos fueron los encargados de determinar la escala de la explosión necesaria para volar el puente desde la carretera.

Sabemos que los misiles de crucero ucranianos carecen tanto de la precisión como del poder destructivo necesarios para emprender un ataque de esta envergadura. Los HiMARS, suministrados a Ucrania, podrían haber dañado al puente, pero no destruirlo... Su ojiva de 90 kgs. es demasiado pequeña para una estructura tan grande como la del puente Kerch.

Poco se sabe sobre cómo se ensambló la gran cantidad de explosivos, exactamente dónde y cómo se hizo en secreto, fuera de la declaración del FSB de que el envío se originó en la cercana ciudad ucraniana de Odesa.

Al parecer, habían dos camiones. El primero fue desde Ucrania, a través de Turquía, Armenia y Georgia hasta la frontera de Rusia. Los explosivos estaban adentro, envueltos para esconderse del sistema de inspección de rayos X en la frontera rusa.

Todo apunta a que los remolques debieron haberse conectado a diferentes camiones rusos. Si los explosivos estaban en el primer camión y el remolque estaba separado y enganchado al segundo, pero no nuevamente radiografiado, la inspección rusa parece haber sido muy mal ejecutada.

Existe la creencia general de que el camionero que recogió la carga no tenía ni idea de que estaba transportando explosivos, lo que significaría que la bomba en el camión pudo ser detonada por radio desde una ubicación remota. El camionero murió en la explosión.

Y el ataque a las tuberías de los dos Nord Stream sugiere una operación muy sofisticada, pero que podría haber salido en parte mal... La primera explosión, cerca de la isla danesa de Bornholm, ocurrió aproximadamente a las 2:03 am hora local del 26 de Septiembre.

Gazprom, el operador ruso, informó la posibilidad de una fuga cuando la presión de la tubería bajó a las 08:30 am. No fue hasta aproximadamente las 01:00 pm que la fuerza aérea danesa envió F-16 para investigar. Esos aviones vieron la fuga de gas en la superficie del mar.

La primera explosión fue relativamente pequeña y se recuperó sísmicamente, al igual que el sonido de escape de gas metano.

A las 7:04 pm se produjo una explosión mucho mayor a lo largo de la ruta de la tubería en la Zona de Identificación de Defensa Aérea Sueca. Según expertos sísmicos, esta explosión fue mayor a 100 kgs. y menor de 200 kgs., equivalente a un terremoto de magnitud 2.3.

Pero, porqué la segunda explosión, horas después, fue tan grande cuando una explosión más pequeña claramente ya había comprometido a la tubería...

Es posible que los resultados de la primera explosión de Bornholm no fueran suficientes para satisfacer a los perpetradores y lo intentaron nuevamente, esta vez ya ren el ADIZ sueco. La segunda misión podría haber consistido en una bomba más grande o podría haber creado lo que era, de hecho, una tercera explosión golpeando una vieja mina marina que se demoraba en el fondo del mar cerca de la tubería.

Hay que destacar que el mar Báltico es una zona desastrosa cuando se trata de minas y municiones sin explotar, incluidas armas químicas, que quedaron allí después de las dos Guerras Mundiales. Todavía se estima que existen unas 80.000 minas que ensucian el fondo marino...

Esto creo serios problemas cuando se estaba desarrollando la primera tubería del Nord Stream. Si bien se tuvo mucho cuidado para tratar de evitarlas, muchas están enterradas bajo la arena y otras se han liberado de sus amarres y se han alejado de donde estaban ubicadas originalmente.

Al igual que la operación realizada contra el puente Kerch, los ataques de sabotaje contra los dos Nord Stream fueron una operación sofisticada que casi seguramente involucró dispositivos submarinos y/o buzos profesionales.

En fin... todo muy sospechoso y más cuando se intenta culpar a Rusia de lo sucedido.

(Artículo parcialmente traducido de Stephen Bryen y Shoshana Bryen)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Hace escasos días comentábamos por aquí sobre los drones iraníes y que son más eficaces de lo que los massM..... dicen.

Es poco conocido que Irán ha sido revolucionario en la industria de este tipo de vehículos. En realidad, se puede considerar que Irán destaca como una superpotencia emergente de drones en Oriente Medio.

Irán tiene muchos vehículos aéreos no tripulados, que van desde sistemas pequeños y ligeros de corto alcance hasta vehículos aéreos no tripulados medianos o pesados para inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento.

Se sabe que en las fuerzas armadas iraníes operan más drones que en muchas otras naciones que tienen el doble de su presupuesto de defensa, y eso a pesar de las paralizantes sanciones occidentales.

Según varios informes de los medios y pruebas de Ucrania, Rusia parece haber recibido dos tipos de drones de Irán, la serie Mojaher-6 y Shahed, que podrían utilizarse para realizar ataques, guerra electrónica y localización.

Si bien Irán tiene varios drones en su inventario, el Mojaher-6, que según los informes ha sido entregado a Rusia, es uno de los drones de combate más importantes de Irán.

El último de la serie de drones Mohajer, el Mojaher-6, puede volar hasta los 18.000 pies en el aire, que excede el rango de muchos sistemas de defensa aérea de corto alcance en términos de altitud. El dron tiene un alcance máximo de alrededor de 200 kms. con resistencia de 12 horas.

El armamento del dron consta de dos puntos duros, uno debajo de cada ala, diseñados para transportar una bomba de deslizamiento Qaem TV/IR o un misil Almas. Según algunos informes no confirmados también hay variantes del Mojaher-6 que tienen cuatro puntos duros, dos debajo de cada ala, capaces de transportar las mismas municiones.

Las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron el primer dron Mojaher-6 volado por las fuerzas rusas el 23 de Septiembre sobre el Mar Negro.

En cuanto a la serie Shahed, se sabe que tiene muchos vehículos con diseños únicos que no tienen relación entre si.

Los informes iniciales sugieren que las unidades enviadas a Rusia podrían incluir los drones Shahed-129 y Shahed-191, basado en imágenes satélites recientes que supuestamente muestran a funcionarios rusos viendo estos dos drones en la base aérea de Kashan en Irán antes de la compra informada.

Sin embargo, hasta ahora, la evidencia creíble de Ucrania ha sido principalmente de los drones kamikaze Shahed-126, que están siendo utilizados por las fuerzas rusas contra las posiciones ucranianas. Se dice que el dron tiene un alcance de aproximadamente unos 2.500 kms.y puede transportar ojivas que pesan entre 5 y 30.kgs.

En comparación con el Mojaher-6, las fuerzas rusas parecen estar empleando el Shahed-136 con mayor frecuencia, según evidencia en Ucrania.

Al parecer, los drones kamikaze Shahed-136 se han convertido en un desafío importante para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El ejército ruso ha utilizado con éxito ataques de enjambre con estos drones contra posiciones ucranianas ubicadas hasta Kiev, muy por detrás de las líneas del frente ucranianas en la parte oriental del país.

En particular, el ejército ruso logró un elemento de sorpresa en estos ataques de enjambre, minimizando así las posibilidades de repulsión por parte de la defensa aérea ucraniana.

Estos ataques de enjambre involucran varios drones (lotes de 5 o más) lanzados a la vez desde el mismo estante para abrumar las defensas aéreas enemigas. Según los informes, las fuerzas rusas usaron 12 drones para un solo ataque con enjambre.

Los drones kamikaze proporcionaron a Rusia una alternativa prescindible y rentable a sus preciosos y caros aviones y misiles. Incluso si estos drones fueran derribados, aún agotarían la preciada reserva de misiles tierra-aire de Ucrania.

El portavoz del Comando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, Yurii Ihnat, describió al Shahed-136 como un pequeño objetivo aéreo que vuelva principalmente a baja altitud y rara vez es detectable en radares.

Los Shahed-136 también se usaron en grandes cantidades durante el bombardeo de Rusia de varias ciudades de Ucrania, incluida la capital Kiev, el 10 de Octubre, en respuesta al camión bomba del puente de Kerch.

Uzi Rubín, ingeniero de defensa israelí, analista y actualmente investigador del Instituto de Estrategia y Seguridad de Jerusalén, dijo: "La ventaja proviene del diseño de los drones suicidas Shahed-136".

Explicó que el Shahed-136 es muy pequeño, simple, bajo, y un vehículo aéreo no tripulado de vuelo lento equipado con un simple motor de pistón que conduce una hélice de madera...

"Es muy fácil de operar. Simplemente, cargan las coordenadas del objetivo y se lanza con un pequeño cohete de refuerzo. Es muy difícil de detectar por radares o dispositivos electro-ópticos debido a su tamaño pequeño (envergadura de aproximadamente 2 metros) y su velocidad lenta".

Últimamente, la OTAN está proporcionando a Ucrania mejores sistema de defensa contra los drones kamikaze. Por ejemplo, el 9K33 y los cañones antiaéreos Shilka autopropulsados.

En fin, que no parece que los drones iraníes sean tan "pésimos" como se ha aventurado desde los medios occidentales.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Después de las deliberaciones del Congreso Nacional del PCCh, el Presidente chino, Xi Jinping, presentó a su nuevo equipo para su tercer mandato, promoviendo el ascenso de Li Qiang, Li Xi, Ding Xuexiang y Caí Qi al máximo órgano de toma de decisiones del país.

Junto con el líder ideológico Wang Huning y el ex jefe anticorrupción Zhao Leji, conforman el nuevo Comité Permanente del Politburó de siete miembros dirigido por Xi.

El muy esperado informe de trabajo de Xi Jinping en la apertura nacional del Partido Comunista, en el marco del Congreso Nacional en Beijing, sirvió como modelo para su gran visión de China.

Y los comentaristas se han apresurado a buscar pistas y sugerencias que arrojen algo de luz sobre lo que China podría hacer bajo este tercer mandato de Xi.

En términos de política interna, la situación es compleja y desafiante. La economía china ha mostrado una tendencia a la baja. Esto podría deberse al Covid-19 (pasado y presente) o a la política comercial revisada de los Estados Unidos y otros países occidentales.

En política exterior, las tensiones se han profundizado entre los Estados Unidos y China. La iniciativa Quad-4 es un irritante grave y un catalizador para aumentar el poder militar y la preparación. Significa inducir armamento más sofisticado y materiales de guerra para restaurar la seguridad del Mar del Sur de China...

China está envuelta en disputas fronterizas con sus vecinos, incluida la larga frontera del Himalaya de la India. Aquí China ha adoptado la política de traqueteo de espadas para impresionar a sus vecinos sobre el poder y la influencia de China.

El discurso de Xi fue bastante claro en algunas cuestiones. Por ejemplo, pidió un desarrollo militar más rápido y anunció "ningún cambio en las políticas que han tensado las relaciones con Washington y endurecido el control del Partido Comunista sobre la sociedad y la economía".

Un desarrollo militar más rápido significa inventos, innovación y diversificación más rápidos de la máquina de guerra, reestructuración de los tres brazos de las fuerzas armadas, asignaciones presupuestarias mejoradas e inducción de nuevos métodos de entrenamiento para las tropas.

En resumen, China pretende convertirse en la potencia militar más importante del mundo...

En segundo lugar -y esto es importante -, Xi no piensa resolver las diferencias con los Estados Unidos a través del diálogo bilateral o multilateral. Casi ha descartado esa opción cuando dice que "no habrá cambios en las políticas que hayan tensado las relaciones con los Estados Unidos".

Además de los problemas comerciales, una fuente principal de irritación en las relaciones es Taiwán. Xi ha aclarado que China usará la fuerza para protegerla sobre Taiwán. Esa es una declaración seria, y sus consecuencias podrían ser de gran alcance y,.por supuesto, amenazar la paz en la región. Todo el cambio se centra en el Océano Indo-Pacífico...

China ya ha establecido sus bases navales de apoyo en Sri Lanka, Gwador y el Cuerno de África. Después de lanzar el tercer portaaviones, China se está moviendo rápidamente para adquirir submarinos nucleares, lo que dará una fuerza inmensa al poder naval de China.

En su discurso, Xi declaró que "el Partido planea llamar a crear una sociedad próspera a mediados de siglo y restaurar a China a su papel histórico como líder político, económico y cultural". Este es el objetivo, pero Xi no es específico qué medidas de reforma económica contemplaría para traer prosperidad a la sociedad China a mediados de siglo.

Actualmente, China se enfrenta a una caída económica, y su desarrollo de ha hundido al 3,3%. De alguna manera, en China, se sigue responsabilizando a Xi de no haber sabido manejar la "Pandemia".

La condición no es mejor hoy. El "Cero Covid" ha visto bloqueos largos y agresivos, perjudicando inmensamente la vida económica de las personas. Muchas compañías han terminado en China y han buscado otros lugares para invertir.

Una cosa peculiar sobre el informe presentado por Xi es que se ha resumido y reducido a solo 70 páginas. En contraste, el informe original es largo y toca muchos temas que no han encontrado espacio en la versión abreviada que Xi presentó.

Por ejemplo, el informe completo enfatiza que se necesitaba una gran lucha y enfatiza que la reconstrucción interna del partido había sido ineficiente...

"A pesar de las repetidas advertencias, persistieron formalidades sin sentido, burocratización, hedonismo y extravagancia en algunas localidades y departamentos. La mentalidad y las prácticas que buscan privilegios plantearon un problema grave, y se descubrieron algunos casos de corrupción profundamente impactantes", según el informe.

El informe de Xi refleja la verdad en los rumores de disensiones en el partido por extraña coincidencia. El informe culpa a "algunas personas" por falta de confianza en el sistema político socialista con características chinas, incluidas aquellas que ignoraron las leyes relacionadas.

"Los elementos como el culto al dinero, el hedonismo, el egocentrismo y el nihilismo histórico eran comunes, y el discurso en línea era abundante y desordenado. Todo esto tuvo un grave impacto en el pensamiento de las personas y el entorno de la opinión pública", según el informe.

En suma, podemos decir con seguridad que el resultado de las deliberaciones de una semana a nivel de partido ha convergido en un avance en las áreas de defensa y seguridad, y una continuación del patrón de relaciones con los Estados Unidos. El camino de discutir temas bilaterales a través del diálogo amistoso no es una opción.

El informe en ninguna parte menciona la disputa fronteriza de China con la India. Pero eso no significa que haya ninguna relajación del lado de China. En cambio, parece que está claro que China no cederá de su posición en disputas fronterizas con la India.

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de Padma Shri KN Pandita)

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

Rusia, perdón, USA, amenaza con usar armas nucleares frente a cualquier agresión.




__





In Stunning Strategy Reversal, Pentagon Will No Longer Rule Out Use Of Nuclear Weapons Against Non-Nuclear Threat | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





To er mundo e weno (o malo)


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Rusia, perdón, USA, amenaza con usar armas nucleares frente a cualquier agresión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partiendo de los estadounidenses suena a pitorreo... Si hasta ahora son el único país del mundo que ha usado su arsenal nuclear contra otro país.

A ver qué dice ahora el BOCAZAS de Borrell sobre esto... Bueno, ya sabemos que este FARSANTE pasará de largo de esta cuestión. Su obsesión es Rusia y nada más.

La noticia en sí es preocupante... ya que prosigue la escalada geopolítica.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Si no le gustaban las condiciones económicas en el 2022, definitivamente no estará satisfecho con lo que vendrá en el 2023. Este año hemos tenido que lidiar con una Inflación desenfrenada, una actividad económica muy lenta y el comienzo de un horrible colapso de la vivienda, y eso no ha sido divertido. Pero parece que el próximo año será aún peor.

La mayoría de las grandes compañías tecnológicas han estado reportando malos números para el tercer trimestre, y eso es una mala señal. Incluso cuando casi todos los demás estaban luchando, siempre podíamos contar con las grandes compañías tecnológicas para producir números en auge. Pero eso ha cambiado ahora de una forma importante, y los precios de sus acciones están siendo fuertemente golpeadas como resultado de ello.

Solo mira lo que le está sucediendo a Facebook. Los ingresos generales en realidad disminuyeron durante el tercer trimestre, y son mucho peores de lo esperado si se profundiza en los mismos.

No sé suponía que esto pudiera suceder.

Quizás, Facebook no debería haberse pasado los últimos años alineando a una gran parte de sus usuarios.

A raíz del anuncio de los números del tercer trimestre, el precio de las acciones cayó como una roca... a niveles no vistos desde el 2016.

Las cosas se pusieron tan mal que Jim Cramer se sintió obligado a disculparse con sus telespectadores por recomendar la acción en Junio...

Y muchas personas se cuestionan el nuevo Metaverso en el que la compañía sigue trabajando.

El futuro de la compañía no se ve brillante, y un inversor destacado de ella ha recomendado que el 20% de todos los empleados sean despedidos de inmediato...

Si hubieran tomado decisiones mucho mejores, las cosas podrían haber resultado muy diferentes para la empresa.

Mientras tanto, Amazon acaba de publicar sus números para el tercer trimestre, que también fueron bastante deprimentes.

Por supuesto, Amazon está en una mejor forma que Facebook.

Los ingresos siguen creciendo, simplemente no está creciendo como Wall Street esperaba.

Todas las acciones tecnológicas han estado cayendo durante bastante tiempo, y en este punto las seis más grandes han perdido colectivamente la friolera de 2.5 billones de Dólares en valor de mercado.

Los gigantes tecnológicos estaban a la vanguardia del auge del mercado de valores, y ahora están al borde del colapso en el camino hacia abajo.

Pero, por supuesto, la vivienda está en peor forma que la industria tecnológica en este momento.

Esta semana las tasas hipotecarias subieron por encima del 7% por primera vez en 20 años...

Las tasas hipotecarias más altas están expulsando a innumerables posibles compradores del mercado, y esto reducirá drásticamente los precios de las viviendas.

De hecho, un economista ahora proyecta que podrían caer hasta un 20% el próximo año...

Esperemos que no suceda realmente, porque eso sería desastroso.

Y ya estamos viendo a los constructores de viviendas que están sufriendo un buen "martillazo"...

Los próximos meses no parecen muy prometedores en absoluto.

Pero nada de esto debería sorprendernos a ninguno de nosotros.

Nuestros líderes han estado tomando decisiones muy malas durante mucho tu, y ahora todos podemos sufrir las consecuencias.

(Artículo resumido de Michael Snyder)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días:

En un mundo lógico y razonable, los actos de bondad deben ser destacados y celebrados. Desafortunadamente, no vivimos en un mundo razonable y los actos de bondad son fruto de la represión...

Vamos a explicar el caso de Norma Thornton, de 78 años...

Durante gran parte de su vida, Norma ha dedicado su tiempo a ayudar a los necesitados. Ha vivido en distintos estados de los Estados Unidos y sin problemas hasta que llegó a Bullhead City, Arizona...

Y es que los funcionarios de Bullhead City no son precisamente "razonables". Norma fue secuestrada por agentes armados del Estado y amenazada con ser arrojada a una cárcel por dar de comer a unos hambrientos.

En Bullhead City, los "funcionarios" han considerado que es un delito menor -punible con multas e incluso encarcelamiento- el compartir alimentos preparados en un parque público "con fines benéficos".

En cambio, Norma podría haber invitado a 150 de sus amigos y familiares al parque, cocinar para ellos y alimentarlos a todos sin violar la "ley". Pero si esos amigos no tienen hogar, el acto se vuelve caritativo y, por lo tanto, ilegal.

Afortunadamente, hay personas en Bullhead City que se han movilizado y han demandado a la ciudad por una ley que criminaliza la amabilidad.

Y en Dallas (Texas), se ha promulgado la ordenanza n° 29595 y que hace que sea ilegal servir alimentos a las personas sin hogar sin saltar a través de un amplio arco burocrático, que incluye tarifa, clases de capacitación y avisos escritos.

En fin, esperemos que algunas de estas "normativas" estadounidenses no lleguen nunca a verse por estos lares.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> En un mundo lógico y razonable, los actos de bondad deben ser destacados y celebrados. Desafortunadamente, no vivimos en un mundo razonable y los actos de bondad son fruto de la represión...
> 
> ...



En España ya hay organizaciones ultras que piden prohibir dar de comer a los inmigrantes y hasta una de ellas hizo un paripe de ese estilo no hace mucho (Hogar Social) :









Hogar Social Madrid: el colectivo neonazi que reparte comida "solo para españoles", protesta frente al Ayuntamiento y ataca la mezquita


¿Qué es el Hogar Social Madrid? Hogar Social Madrid es un colectivo de ultraderecha fundado en Madrid durante el verano de 2014 bajo el nombre de Hogar Social Ramiro Ledes



www.elmundo.es





Se empieza por ahí y se acaba criminalizando a TODOS los pobres, no digo más....


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Sí, lamentablemente, se empieza poco a poco y luego pasa lo que pasa. Imagino que a algunos no se les ha pasado por la cabeza que esa gente si no tiene posibilidad de comer acabará delinquiendo...

Otra cosa muy distinta es que se intente luchar contra la inmigración ilegal.

Y ya que andas por aquí, te dejo esto que creo que te interesará...





__





Cargando…






mdc.ulpgc.es





Y como no quiero facilitar información al ILETRADO, te diré que en las Islas Canarias se hicieron famosos los piratas berberiscos como "El Turquillo" y "Cachidiablo".

Mención aparte para el canario renegado Alí Arráez Romero, gran almirante de la Armada de Argel y presidente de la Taifa de los corsarios, que fue embajador ante el sultán otomano al menos en dos ocasiones.

Edito: No me entra el enlace. Lo puedes encontrar en el navegador poniendo: Piraterías y Ataques Navales contra las Islas Canarias. Tomo I. Creo que la colección es de 5 Tomos y tienen un alto valor en el mercado. 

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (29 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, esperemos que algunas de estas "normativas" estadounidenses no lleguen nunca a verse por estos lares.




Pues yo sí lo espero Fernando, y me explico. La iniciativa particular siempre debe ir enmarcada dentro de un proyecto global de intervención, eso de bajar a la calle y practicar una ayuda no puntual y específica con el primero con quien uno se cruza, es muy bonito, pero hay que conocer cuales son las circunstancias que rodean el caso.

Las administraciones públicas se están acostumbrando a que cada vez haya más personas que como Norma Thornton, tomen una iniciativa que sólo al encuadre público le corresponde, y lógicamente, no reivindican su terreno, sino que dan un paso al margen ya que esto les supone un ahorro en recursos para nada despreciable y que pueden dedicar a chiringuitos varios. 

Cada ciudadano de este país que tributa, ya está aportando con sus impuestos el sostenimiento del llamado "Estado del Bienestar", no es necesario acciones paralelas nacidas desde el círculo privado, lo que es necesario es que el sistema público funcione de una pvta vez y sea gestionado de manera eficaz y eficiente. 

Me sorprende lo sinvergüenzas que pueden llegar a ser algunos cuando salen en la televisión diciendo que el Banco de Alimentos de tal ciudad está en mínimos. Pues en lugar de salir en la tele llorando, acudes a las cadenas de distribución o a la administración competente. Los alimentos que la administración entrega a esos Bancos ya los hemos pagado con impuestos, y los que entregan las cadenas de distribución, ya los han repercutido en el resto de bienes que abonamos al pasar por la línea de caja. Mira, es igual que el famoso "bono social eléctrico" que como seguro sabes todo hijo de vecino que tenga un contrato de luz, paga 0,03 euros al día para hacer frente a las pérdidas que supone a las eléctricas esta cuestión. Y no es que parte de nuestros impuestos se dediquen a llamada "cuestión social", es que además cuando les sale de la entrepierna, hay que seguir soltando billetes por otra vía, esta vez, en las facturas de consumo. 

Y en realidad no se trata de una cuestión de falta de recursos, sino de la eficiencia en su gestión (ejemplo al azar):





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2020-9270 Real Decreto 723/2020, de 4 de agosto, por el que se regula la concesión directa de subvenciones en materia de cooperación internacional por la Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo.







www.boe.es





El importe de las subvenciones será el siguiente:

a) Al Centro Cultural Español de Cooperación Iberoamericana Inc. (Miami): 310.000 euros.

b) A la Fundación Centro Cultural España-Córdoba (Argentina):140.000 euros.

c) Al Centro Cultural «Parque de España» en Rosario (Argentina): 165.000 euros.

d) Al Centro Cultural de España-Cultura Hispánica de Guatemala: 310.000 euros.

e) Al Instituto Nicaragüense de Cultura Hispánica: 210.000 euros.

f) A la Fundación Panamá-España: 100.000 euros.


Aquí ya tienes más de 1.200.000 euros, y mira la fecha, agosto de 2020, dentro de las fases de desescalada y con numerosos negocios cerrados y gente pasándolas pvtas. Ya puedes imaginar con ese dinero cómo de rápido se llenarían los Bancos de Alimentos o el número de comedores sociales que se podrían abrir para que señoras como Norma no tuvieran que tomar la iniciativa social que la administración de turno no hace suya.

Mira, un dato, la Comunidad de Madrid tiene 6.800.000 habitantes, y dispone de cuatro comedores sociales propios con un total de 1.072 plazas. Mil plazas para atender a casi siete millones de personas, muy poco ¿verdad?. Pero luego están los comedores de otras organizaciones que trabajan mano a mano con la Comunidad de Madrid, Cáritas, Cruz Roja, órdenes religiosas y demás chiringos que asumen directamente la gestión del servicio, y bueno, ya cada uno que saque sus impresiones....

Si se quiere ser un buen ciudadano quizá habría que empezar por revisar el comportamiento de cada uno para con su gente más cercana, no será la primera vez que me topo con algún HDLGP con su entorno más próximo y luego con la gente que no conoce de nada es todo ternura y compasión. Falsos samaritanos ..... así ardan en el infierno.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Vamos a ver, posiblemente, tú creas en la llamada "justicia social" que como otros tipos de "justicia" NO existe. La realidad es que vivimos en una Sociedad muy desigual. No existe la igualdad de oportunidades. Dicho este "discurso" -no menos REAL-, la verdad es que el tema da para un profundo debate.

Mira, una de las pocas cosas que adopté para mí del mundo árabe fue el dar limosna. No para ganarme el Cielo... En el que no creo ni tampoco en el Infierno. Viendo este mundo como para creer en el más allá...

Durante años colaboré con muchas iniciativas sociales y una de ellas fue el Banco de Alimentos. Poniendo dinero...

Que esto no debiera ser así, pues claro que podríamos estar de acuerdo, pero en una Sociedad más justa en TODO.

Ayer me dió por revisar el organigrama del Ministerio de Igualdad y ese es el mejor ejemplo que se puede tener para conocer un "desagüe" por el que se va el dinero público. Ahí currantes de verdad (secretarias, etc.) son justitos. Los demás perfectamente "desechables ', al igual que ese "ministerio". Como ese ejemplo, podemos poner los que queramos.

Está claro que no voy a intentar convencerte, porque imagino que tienes el suficiente bagaje personal como para tener las cosas claras. Y eso también me pasa a mí.

Yo soy muy contrario a que exista la mendicidad y demás, pero existir, existe... y se hace muy poco por remediar el problema y los "parches" los seguimos pagando los de siempre. Y esto te lo dice alguien que prefiere ver a las personas produciendo que viviendo de lo que puedan recibir o del "cuento", que de éstos hay un grandísimo número. Tonto no soy.

Luego, tengo más que dicho en este foro que cada cual es muy libre de hacer con su dinero lo que mejor le parezca. Y respecto a la familia, no suelo hacer grandes distinciones con respecto al resto de las personas. Trato a los demás de la misma manera que lo hacen conmigo. De todas formas, hay miembros de mi familia que pueden estar muy contentos con mi proceder con ellos y no hace falta entrar en detalles. Que a nivel familiar se dan circunstancias que muchos besitos, abrazos, etc., pero mejor no les menciones el bolsillo...

Bueno, Maifrond, no puedo decir que no esté de acuerdo con tu escrito porque entiendo lo que quieres expresar, pero bueno yo tengo otra forma de entender la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (29 Oct 2022)

Estoy muy de acuerdo con Maifrond.
Y en el asunto de caridad creo que actualmente en este país nadie pasa hambre ni casi frío si uno no quiere viviendo en una ciudad.
Desde hace años que no doy limosna porque considero que la responsabilidad aparte de la de cada uno es de Papá Estado, y más con un gobierno tan socialista y "del pueblo" como él mismo se denomina. Por supuesto estoy a favor de que las autoridades pertinentes velen por cubrir las necesidades mínimas de esa pobre gente.

Siempre recuerdo lo que a mis padres les costó con su esfuerzo construir un futuro para sus hijos y contribuir para la sociedad en general. Y veo que actualmente todo ese trabajo ni tan siquiera se respeta.
Con decir que tengo familia que su mayor problema es decidir cada año a qué ong donar dinero... Problemas del 1er Mundo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Para gustos los colores...

Si en el fondo os puedo entender... en parte.
De todas formas, es cada cual quien debe decidir el destino que le da a su dinero, faltaría más.

A ONGs hace tiempo que no aporto nada. Quizás, paguen justos por pecadores, pero ahí hay algo que huele bastante mal.

Y pertenezco a una generación que todo se lo ha labrado con su esfuerzo personal y que mejor ejemplo que el mío...

Por cierto, hay bastantes áreas geográficas de este país con mucha precariedad... Otra cosa es que se conozcan.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (29 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Para gustos los colores...
> 
> Si en el fondo os puedo entender... en parte.
> De todas formas, es cada cual quien debe decidir el destino que le da a su dinero, faltaría más.
> ...



Leyendo tu anterior mensaje cuando comentas que solías dar limosna,se nota de la manera que lo dices que no lo haces como la gran mayoría, con ese tono de superioridad moral e insinuando que hay que ser solidario. Y eso te hace muy creíble y honesto.
Bueno, como bien dices, para gustos los colores. Intento seguir unos valores que creo que son los que nos han llevado al pico de prosperidad, y que actualmente vemos que desde hace ya tiempo esa prosperidad va descendiendo sin pausa.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Me has entendido perfectamente. No pretendo ser un ejemplo para los demás, sino para mí mismo y, si sirve, también para mis más allegados.

Fíjate que cuando escribí el artículo que ha abierto el debate estaba seguro de que habría más personas en desacuerdo, pero entendí que ese era el menor de los problemas. Aquí estamos para debatir de buen rollo y aportar. Después, que cada cual piense como quiera.

Respecto al futuro... qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas. Pinta mal, pero quiero creer que se saldrá de esta como ha sucedido en múltiples ocasiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (29 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ayer me dió por revisar el organigrama del Ministerio de Igualdad y ....



Pues cuando te de por revisar el nivel de estudios alcanzado por sus cabezas, vas a alucinar. Licenciadas en filosofía, historia, comunicación audiovisual y con cero años de experiencia laboral en la empresa privada. 

Salvo la delegada del gobierno para la VG y el subsecretario, que son funcionarios de carrera, el resto, ante lo absurdo de sus CV para ocupar puestos de tal responsabilidad, tienen que tener otro tipo de habilidades que se me escapan. Y no estoy pensando en tragafuegos, cuentacuentos, malabaristas, marionetistas, etc (que nadie sea mal pensado). Pero quizá una motivación del porqué ese puesto debe ser ocupado por un perfil concreto, disiparía muchas dudas acerca de las competencias adquiridas para gestionar determinadas direcciones generales. Y de ahí, la eficiencia y eficacia en la gestión pública. 

Al menos la ministra tiene unos meses cotizados en un comercio, que por otra, no entiendo porqué omite este dato del CV que obra en la web del ministerio que gestiona. Curioso que no aparezca, seguro que se trata de un olvido no intencionado.

Es un tema complejo Fernando, y hay muchos intereses, casi siempre económicos, en la órbita de la "acción social". Mientras que la Ley del Tercer Sector, y la del Voluntariado no sean derogadas, me pueden esperar sentado para echar una mano. Ya se encargan de obligarme vía impuestos a sufragar sus "acciones sociales".


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

C


Maifrond dijo:


> Pues cuando te de por revisar el nivel de estudios alcanzado por sus cabezas, vas a alucinar. Licenciadas en filosofía, historia, comunicación audiovisual y con cero años de experiencia laboral en la empresa privada.
> 
> Salvo la delegada del gobierno para la VG y el subsecretario, que son funcionarios de carrera, el resto, ante lo absurdo de sus CV para ocupar puestos de tal responsabilidad, tienen que tener otro tipo de habilidades que se me escapan. Y no estoy pensando en tragafuegos, cuentacuentos, malabaristas, marionetistas, etc (que nadie sea mal pensado). Pero quizá una motivación del porqué ese puesto debe ser ocupado por un perfil concreto, disiparía muchas dudas acerca de las competencias adquiridas para gestionar determinadas direcciones generales. Y de ahí, la eficiencia y eficacia en la gestión pública.
> 
> ...



Claro que es un tema complejo, Maifrond, y lo es principalmente porque al votar delegamos en unos individuos para que gestionen lo mejor posible el país. Y acaba sucediendo lo que es lógico... es decir, que su preparación es la que es (cuando no está adulterada) y que al final "gestionan" en función de lo que les dicen... Y aquí, obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a la UE.

Sinceramente, ando muy "recalentado" con algunas de las últimas medidas económicas del Gobierno. Y hay cosas que no se entienden o más bien SÍ se entienden... Si un individuo "x" paga la Ostia de impuestos y después ve que no se beneficia en nada de las medidas propuestas, es más le dicen que encima le van a "sobrecargar" más, qué crees que piensa. En mi caso lo tengo muy claro: quieren que la gente dependa de los Estados y que NO tenga independencia económica. Precisamente, ayer comentaba este tema con mi hijo y coincidimos en esto. Y yo no soy ningún "millonario" (no tengo que declarar Patrimonio), pero si pertenezco a una clase media que cada vez vive más "apretada", aunque no sea mi caso personal.

Realmente, Maifrond, es un tema muy complejo y uno anda ya "viajado" y ha visto muchas cosas que son difíciles de explicar y menos de entender.

He visto muchas miseria repartida por el mundo y, la verdad, es que los ghettos son casi idénticos... Y en España hay pueblos con bastante pobreza. No están en los mapas turísticos, pero muy cercanos...

En fin... Tampoco vamos a poder arreglarlo, tanto en mi forma de proceder como en la tuya.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Oct 2022)

Es curioso tener que llegar a debatir si uno puede o no ayudar a quién considera que lo precisa o necesita.

El debate de todo siempre esta abierto, y la razón llega o se va dependiendo de miles de circunstancias.

Por una parte habrá quién considere que ese menester "el de ayudar al necesitado", es competencia del sistema y no de actos altruistas individuales o de asociaciones y similares.

Por otra parte, habrá quién considere que en un momento determinado, quién se encuentre ante una persona en una situación precaria debería tratar de ayudarla en la medida de sus posibilidades.

Os voy a contar un ejemplo que tengo al lado de mi casa:

Mi vecino, un hombre jubilado, comenzó hará unos tres años a darle de comer a un gato que rondaba por la zona. Yo lo veía a diario, y paraba el coche y bajaba la ventanilla para preguntarle sus motivos, y él me decía que le daba pena ver un gato rondando delante de su casa con más pellejo que otra cosa.

Pasó el tiempo y ya no era un gato, si no media docena, y a día de hoy tengo delante de casa al menos unos diez gatos, a los que mi vecino sigue alimentando alegremente.

¿es correcto lo que hace?

Yo no le juzgo, pues a mi nada me ha pedido, y los gatos, respetan mi propiedad. Pero todos entendemos el trasfondo de sus actos y las posibles consecuencias.

Generalmente yo suelo dar propina cuando veo a personas pidiendo en la calle. De hecho suelo llevar un puñado de monedas sueltas y poco a poco, van saliendo del bolsillo.

¿Por qué lo hago?

Bueno, un motivo importante para mi, es pensar que yo mismo podría encontrarme en una situación similar, y lo que me costaría tener que dar la cara y pedir para salir adelante. Como dice @fernandojcg , no pretendo ganar el cielo, solo pretendo ponerme en la piel de quién de verdad precisa de esa ayuda... ya no entro en mafias organizadas de limosneros ni cosas así. Solo hablo de un ser humano que precisa ayuda en ese momento.

¿El sistema garantiza la ayuda a todo el que la precisa?

Sinceramente no lo sé, y espero no tener que enterarme por que mis propias carnes o las de los míos lo tengan que sufrir. Evidentemente, todos sabemos que hay ayudas, y posibilidades. Incluso a veces, nos frustra ver como se despilfarran parte de esas posibles ayudas en trivialidades carentes de proyección futura o sostenibilidad, pero tampoco hacemos nada para corregirlo ya que miramos para otro lado pensando que eso no va con nosotros.

Todos sabemos lo que cuesta mantener un MENA , y si buscáis encontrareis que ronda los 4000€/mes. ¿Es eso justo?, ¿o es tan injusto y criticable como que una mujer ponga parte de su dinero para elaborar comida y ofrecérsela a los que de verdad pasan hambre en las calles?

Podemos buscar los tres pies al gato, o simplemente podemos entender que la redistribución de la riqueza falla.

¿Está el necesitado tan necesitado? ... Solo él lo sabe ciertamente, yo lo que sí sé, es que con todo lo que he vivido a lo largo de mi vida, me costaría mirar a un ser humano a los ojos y negarle si lo precisa y yo puedo, un plato de comida.

De nuevo aquí, la decisión de cada uno es respetable, y hay argumentos en ambos bandos para derribar y levantar muros muy altos.

Un saludo, y muy buen domingo ya.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

Hola, paketazo: Siempre resultan interesantes tus escritos y, entre otras cosas, porque invitan a una reflexión sosegada.

Las respuestas a las temáticas que suelo plantear en este hilo son "difíciles" por decirlo de alguna manera. Y lo son porque más que para escribir son para que esas respuestas se las dé uno mismo... Aquí es donde se encuentra la "dificultad" porque se requiere de una gran honestidad y no para la "galería", sino para uno mismo.

Bien, el caso planteado de la Sra.Thornton hay que verlo primeramente en su contexto, es decir estamos hablando de un hecho acontecido en una ciudad de Arizona, uno de los Estados más represivos de los Estados Unidos para con los derechos civiles.

En segundo lugar, si la señora quiere dar de comer a unos pobres está en su perfecto derecho: es su dinero y su mano de obra. Algo que allí aceptan si es para familiares, amigos, etc. Aquí hay una evidente "doble moralidad" que para mí es inaceptable.

Y también hay que hacerse una pregunta que tiene una fácil respuesta. Supongamos que me encuentro entre esos "sin techo" -más de 40 millones en los Estados Unidos- y no tengo ni trabajo y paso hambre, pues ya te digo yo que no pasaría por el "aro" y sería un delincuente más... Y no creo que me cuestionará para nada la "moralidad" de mis actos, bueno hasta cierto punto.

Y esto último que estoy diciendo es algo que os debéis plantearos todos. De hecho, ya lo están haciendo los Gobiernos o es que pensáis que las "ayudas" son por puro altruismo -eso sí, a cuenta de los demás-... No será más bien que intentan que la gente no invada las calles y se produzcan fuertes disturbios... Lo dejo ahí.

Jajaja... Yo era uno de esos que se pasó buena parte de su vida alimentando a los gatos que frecuentaban mi trabajo. Con este tema, tuve "fritos" a todos los que fueron mis superiores, a pesar de las coacciones que intentaron por escrito y no dirigidas a mí... En persona no tuvieron huevos a decírmelo, total ya sabían cuál iba a ser mi respuesta... Aclaro que estábamos en un puerto anexo codo con codo con un parque natural. Casi toda mi familia paterna laboró en la mar y no se entendía un puerto sin gatos. Hasta en eso nos hemos vuelto gilipollas...

En fin, paketazo, lo dejo aquí. Que paséis un Buen Domingo.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

Buenos días,

Es que yo alucino con la falta de empatia de mucha gente... Como dice Fernando, un simple revés de la vida te puede dejar en la CALLE sin recursos ni nada que llevarte a la boca, asusta la cantidad de gente que en España vive AL DIA sin ningún tipo de margen de maniobra o ahorros para hacer frente a un imprevisto económico en un país además que cada vez tiene menos redes familiares y vecinales (gracias a la caída brutal de la natalidad, la vida lejos de la familia en grandes ciudades y la presión constante por el individualismo extremo y desconfiar del vecino...) y unas ayudas sociales que no dejan de disminuir y "criminalizar" como que sólo sirven para mantener a "vagos y maleantes". Sé perfectamente que hay mendigos "profesionales" que viven de lo que pillan por las buenas o por las malas y que no tienen ningún interés en cambiar (muchos además con problemas mentales, de alcohol, drogas o todo junto y que sus familias han dado por Imposibles hartas de que sólo las quieran para sacarles dinero...) pero son los menos y fácilmente distingibles.... En cambio me partió el alma cuando durante la crisis inmobiliaria de 2008 que me pilló por la costa del sol veía a padres de familia (relacionados con el sector de la construcción o relacionado sobretodo) muertos de vergüenza pidiendo en los bancos de alimentos para dar de comer a sus hijos, pidiendo ayudas en todas las instituciones para pagar recibos de luz o incluso puerta a puerta pidiendo lo que fuera para pagar el alquiler (porque sabían que estando en paro nadie les alquilaría en otro sitio si acababan desahuciados) o la hipoteca de ese mes y no verse en la calle ellos y sus padres que habían avalado sus préstamos... Historias que te contaban que eran tristisimas y te quitaban de golpe cualquier tontería... Pues era gente que sabías que con las deudas que arrastraban no levantarian la cabeza en años si es que lo hacían... Y muchos se iban a vivir a campings, coches o simplemente "desaparecían" del mapa bien en algún lugar perdido de la España profunda o en el extranjero incapaces de cargar con la culpa...

Pues ahora imaginaos en un EEUU donde un crédito universitario que no puedes devolver, un facturon médico o una adicción a algún calmante (como ha pasado en los últimos años con la execrable plaga del Fentanilo y similares introducidos por las farmafias useñas) ha llevado a miles de padres de familia de CLASE MEDIA a la indigencia y vivir en la calle....

En fin, que no sabemos la suerte que tenemos de vivir donde vivimos y hasta poder perder el tiempo posteando en foros pese a que la CASTA financiero-política del IBEX35 insiste en criminalizar la pobreza y que los pobres nos peleemos entre nosotros por las migajas mientras ellos siguen desmontando el Estado del Bienestar y engordando sin pausa sus patrimonios, así que disfrutemos los años que nos quedan e intentemos tener algo de empatia por los demás para variar, que rezar el rosario y leer las escrituras está muy bien si te da paz mental como veo en el hilo ese diario, pero qué poquito veo de promover la caridad y buenas obras que ellos mismos ponen como bandera de sus creencias y cuánto odio al pobre les veo destilar en cambio, especialmente si es de otra raza....


----------



## Hostigador (30 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me has entendido perfectamente. No pretendo ser un ejemplo para los demás, sino para mí mismo y, si sirve, también para mis más allegados.
> 
> Fíjate que cuando escribí el artículo que ha abierto el debate estaba seguro de que habría más personas en desacuerdo, pero entendí que ese era el menor de los problemas. Aquí estamos para debatir de buen rollo y aportar. Después, que cada cual piense como quiera.
> 
> ...



Ante algo asi solo puedo dar un aplauso


----------



## Hostigador (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues cuando te de por revisar el nivel de estudios alcanzado por sus cabezas, vas a alucinar. Licenciadas en filosofía, historia, comunicación audiovisual y con cero años de experiencia laboral en la empresa privada.
> 
> Salvo la delegada del gobierno para la VG y el subsecretario, que son funcionarios de carrera, el resto, ante lo absurdo de sus CV para ocupar puestos de tal responsabilidad, tienen que tener otro tipo de habilidades que se me escapan. Y no estoy pensando en tragafuegos, cuentacuentos, malabaristas, marionetistas, etc (que nadie sea mal pensado). Pero quizá una motivación del porqué ese puesto debe ser ocupado por un perfil concreto, disiparía muchas dudas acerca de las competencias adquiridas para gestionar determinadas direcciones generales. Y de ahí, la eficiencia y eficacia en la gestión pública.
> 
> ...



Da igual,puesto ke falsear un curriculo no se considera falsedad documental,al menos ke yo tenga entendido


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Es que yo alucino con la falta de empatia de mucha gente...
> 
> ...



Supongo que te refieres a la falta de empatía de la gente que se encuentra en el Gobierno, ya sea Estatal, Autonómico o Local.

Por otra, cuando hablas de mendicidad no se si englobas a las personas sin techo, o únicamente aquellas que teniendo cubierta la necesidad habitacional, tienen como medio de viva la caridad. De todas formas, olvida el asunto de problemas mentales, alcohol, drogas, etc. La principal causa que lleva a una persona a vivir en la calle es la falta de trabajo, de hecho, si bien se pueden originar cuadros que requieren asistencia psiquiátrica, éstos se desarrollan a posterioridad de la situación de exclusión. Aparte que la patología dual es realmente anecdótica.


Hablas de 2008, búsqueda rápida en BOE para ese año, y mientras tú estabas tan afectado, el gobierno de turno en España:





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2008-14255 Real Decreto 1372/2008, de 1 de agosto, por el que se regula la concesión directa de una subvención a la Fundación ONUART para la remodelación y renovación de la Sala de Conferencias XX de la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas en Ginebra.







www.boe.es




El presente real decreto tiene por objeto regular la concesión directa de una *subvención* de carácter excepcional a la *Fundación ONUART*, entre cuyas finalidades se encuentran la* promoción de la presencia del Arte español en el ámbito de las Naciones Unidas* y de otros foros multilaterales con sede en Ginebra.
El importe de la subvención que se otorgará a la Fundación ONUART será de* 2.037.200 euros*, que se financiará con cargo a los créditos del Servicio 04 del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación.






__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2008-4775 Resolución de 20 de febrero de 2008, del Instituto de la Mujer, por la que se convoca la concesión de las subvenciones públicas destinadas a fomentar la realización de actividades y seminarios, en el ámbito de la Universidad, relacionados con las áreas de competencia del Instituto de la Mujer, para el año 2008.







www.boe.es




La presente Resolución convoca la concesión de *subvenciones *públicas, cuyo objeto es fomentar la *realización de actividades y seminarios en el ámbito de la Universidad, relacionadas con las áreas de competencia del Instituto de la Muje*r.
La financiación de los programas se hará con cargo al vigente presupuesto de gastos del Instituto de la Mujer, por una cuantía de *573.060,00 euros*, ampliable, si concurren alguno de los supuestos a que se refiere el artículo 58 del Reglamento de la Ley 38/2003.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2008-4984 Resolución de 19 de febrero de 2008, de la Subsecretaría, por la que se convoca para el ejercicio 2008, la concesión de subvenciones a las organizaciones sindicales en proporción a su representatividad por la realización de actividades de carácter sindical.







www.boe.es




El objeto de la presente resolución es aprobar la convocatoria correspondiente al año 2008, para la concesión de *subvenciones a las organizaciones sindicales* en proporción a su representatividad, por la realización de actividades de carácter sindical.
La cuantía total máxima de las subvenciones convocadas por esta resolución con cargo al crédito presupuestario indicado será de *15.798.500,00 *de euros.


Mira, tres chiringos a los que en 2008, cuando tú estabas tan afectado se largaron casi 19.000.000 euros, diecinueve MILLONES de euros. 

Si de verdad alguien piensa que donando tres kilos de pasta, cuatro bricks de leche y 150 euros va a cambiar algo, es que no conoce cómo funciona el sistema desde dentro. Lo único que consigue es alargar y sustentar el derroche de recursos públicos. 



cacho_perro dijo:


> En fin, que no sabemos la suerte que tenemos de vivir donde vivimos y hasta poder perder el tiempo posteando en foros pese a que la CASTA financiero-política del IBEX35 insiste en criminalizar la pobreza



Estás equivocado, la pobreza para el gobierno es un negocio, si se quisiera poner en marcha una verdadera red de recursos que mitigara la falta de éstos, créeme que hay suficiente respaldo económico para realizarlo. Lógicamente otras series de actuaciones como subvenciones a partidos políticos, sindicatos, ong, chiringos y demás, deberían tender a cero euros. 

La pobreza es un negocio porque mantiene al individuo en un estado de indefensión tal, que garantiza que éste no se rebele contra quien le ofrece el mínimo. El generar pobreza es una forma de gobernar, mientras busques cubrir tus necesidades primarias, no perseguirás otras metas, mira dónde sitúa Maslow las necesidades fisiológicas y de seguridad, ocupar escalones superiores supone un riesgo porque te convierten en un ser libre.


----------



## ELOS (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Es que yo alucino con la falta de empatia de mucha gente... Como dice Fernando, un simple revés de la vida te puede dejar en la CALLE sin recursos ni nada que llevarte a la boca, asusta la cantidad de gente que en España vive AL DIA sin ningún tipo de margen de maniobra o ahorros para hacer frente a un imprevisto económico en un país además que cada vez tiene menos redes familiares y vecinales (gracias a la caída brutal de la natalidad, la vida lejos de la familia en grandes ciudades y la presión constante por el individualismo extremo y desconfiar del vecino...) y unas ayudas sociales que no dejan de disminuir y "criminalizar" como que sólo sirven para mantener a "vagos y maleantes". Sé perfectamente que hay mendigos "profesionales" que viven de lo que pillan por las buenas o por las malas y que no tienen ningún interés en cambiar (muchos además con problemas mentales, de alcohol, drogas o todo junto y que sus familias han dado por Imposibles hartas de que sólo las quieran para sacarles dinero...) pero son los menos y fácilmente distingibles.... En cambio me partió el alma cuando durante la crisis inmobiliaria de 2008 que me pilló por la costa del sol veía a padres de familia (relacionados con el sector de la construcción o relacionado sobretodo) muertos de vergüenza pidiendo en los bancos de alimentos para dar de comer a sus hijos, pidiendo ayudas en todas las instituciones para pagar recibos de luz o incluso puerta a puerta pidiendo lo que fuera para pagar el alquiler (porque sabían que estando en paro nadie les alquilaría en otro sitio si acababan desahuciados) o la hipoteca de ese mes y no verse en la calle ellos y sus padres que habían avalado sus préstamos... Historias que te contaban que eran tristisimas y te quitaban de golpe cualquier tontería... Pues era gente que sabías que con las deudas que arrastraban no levantarian la cabeza en años si es que lo hacían... Y muchos se iban a vivir a campings, coches o simplemente "desaparecían" del mapa bien en algún lugar perdido de la España profunda o en el extranjero incapaces de cargar con la culpa...
> 
> ...



Hola cacho_perro

No soy nadie para decirte que "la vida va en serio". Y todo el discurso que has comentado, con todo el respeto, es del que se ha nutrido las Elites ( también el "Boex35" que comentas) para castrar ideológicamente a la sociedad, que es uno de los muchos motivos por el que hemos llegado a esta situación de colapso. Muchos la etiquetamos como la Ideología del Buenismo.
Todos somos responsables de nuestros actos en nuestra vida y obviamente esos actos tienen sus consecuencias. Es una ley natural e inevitable.

Y como se ha comentado ya, esta ideología actual trata de quitar el control sobre el mismo individuo y le pide que deje la responsabilidad a Papá Estado. Como consecuencia de la anulación del individuo. 
Esto se puede ver hoy muy fácilmente cuando un Estado se responsabiliza de la manutención económica del ciudadano.
"Te quito lo tuyo pero no te preocupes que yo me encargaré de tu bienestar". 
Vamos, comunismo puro y duro.

Un saludo


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hola cacho_perro
> 
> No soy nadie para decirte que "la vida va en serio". Y todo el discurso que has comentado, con todo el respeto, es del que se ha nutrido las Elites ( también el "Boex35" que comentas) para castrar ideológicamente a la sociedad, que es uno de los muchos motivos por el que hemos llegado a esta situación de colapso. Muchos la etiquetamos como la Ideología del Buenismo.
> Todos somos responsables de nuestros actos en nuestra vida y obviamente esos actos tienen sus consecuencias. Es una ley natural e inevitable.
> ...



Estando de acuerdo en que el enfoque "paternalista" del Estado no es el adecuado, tampoco veo correcto el que toman países rabiosamente "liberales" consistente en "te quito lo tuyo y te dejo sin servicios sociales, pero no te preocupes, te haces autónomo o pequeño empresario para pagar lo que antes se financiaba con tus impuestos y solucionado, y si fracasas es culpa tuya y de nadie más, no pidas caridad....". Vamos, el darwinismo social llevado al extremo que no deja de ser un individualismo exacerbado... Yo personalmente pienso que lo que hay que favorecer es al trabajador que paga sus impuestos y orientar las ayudas para que los que están fuera de ese colectivo puedan integrarse en él y los que están en él puedan acceder a vivienda digna y formar y mantener una familia... Algo así como el "socialismo" de los países escandinavos vamos, aunque algunos no lo puedan ni ver como el meme famoso


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la falta de empatía de la gente que se encuentra en el Gobierno, ya sea Estatal, Autonómico o Local.
> 
> Por otra, cuando hablas de mendicidad no se si englobas a las personas sin techo, o únicamente aquellas que teniendo cubierta la necesidad habitacional, tienen como medio de viva la caridad. De todas formas, olvida el asunto de problemas mentales, alcohol, drogas, etc. La principal causa que lleva a una persona a vivir en la calle es la falta de trabajo, de hecho, si bien se pueden originar cuadros que requieren asistencia psiquiátrica, éstos se desarrollan a posterioridad de la situación de exclusión. Aparte que la patología dual es realmente anecdótica.
> 
> ...



Me parece estupendo, ya sé que los políticos despilfarran dinero a espuertas, pero lo que pones es anecdótico y pura CALDERILLA... también se podía haber dedicado la morterada de pasta que se invirtió en obras inútiles del famoso plan E del ZP para darle de "comer" a las constructoras (13.000 millones, casi na...) en ayudar a las familias y no digamos la cantidad INDECENTE de pasta que se invirtió en RESCATAR A LA BANCA con el famoso SAREB/BANCO MALO donde se han enterrado 58.000, repito CINCUENTA Y OCHO MIL millones de euros tirando por lo bajo y sin visos de recuperarse nunca, y ahí tienen la culpa TODOS los partidos políticos (empezando por el PP que gobernaba) que no frenaron tamaño despropósito ni presionaron para que al menos sirviera para aliviar el problema brutal de vivienda y desahucios de tantos miles de familias.... Que el que tengamos la mayor deuda como país de nuestra historia mientras el índice de pobreza es el que es no es por casualidad... Y los balances de los bancos estupendos desde que se quitaron toda la "morralla" a costa de los impuestos de TODOS los españoles e hipotecando hasta nuestros nietos... Eso sí que es GRAVE y no que tal o cual colectivo reciban más o menos ayudas que no merezcan....

Pero sí, generar pobreza y que te pelees por las migajas con otros pobres siempre ha sido el "ideal" de las castas gobernantes, salvo en el breve interregno después de la 2 guerra mundial para crear la ya desaparecida "clase media" como atractivo frente al comunismo y derribado el muro de Berlín se acabó la fiesta... Y como bien dicen los habitantes de los países del Este que suspiraban por ser ellos también "clase media occidental" cuando se volvieron capitalistas: "Todo lo bueno que nos contaron del comunismo resultó ser mentira, pero todo lo malo que nos dijeron del capitalismo ha resultado ser verdad..."


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Fenomenal post el que has realizado. Mis felicitaciones.

Has puesto unos claros ejemplos del despilfarro de dinero público y que hemos pagado y seguiremos pagando los "paganini" de siempre. Eso no desmerece tampoco los ejemplos que dió Maifrond, al menos para mí. A fin de cuentas, lo que me "revienta" es cómo se está "gestionando" el dinero de nuestros impuestos.

Y también tienes toda la razón respecto a esas personas de los países del Este que pensaban que el Capitalismo de Occidente era una cosa y se han encontrado con otra. Por ejemplo, un ruso medio vivía mucho mejor con el régimen comunista que con el actual de Putin. Tengo familia rusa y sé de lo que estoy hablando.

Por otro lado, aquí se suelen pronunciar contra el Comunismo, pero hace décadas que este país no está sujeto a esa ideología, por tanto se habla por hablar. Aquí lo que hemos conocido es el Fascismo y, afortunadamente, a los que andamos por aquí nos llegó ya muy "suavizado".

Además, si ha habido un político honesto como ninguno ese fue Julio Anguita y que era un declarado comunista, aunque lejano de aquel Comunismo que tampoco era tan diferente del Fascismo en lo que se refiere al respeto de los derechos fundamentales de las personas.

Y que nadie cometa el error de pensar que soy comunista, ni "rojo"... No lo soy porque me repelen los totalitarismos. Mi ideología personal está muy alejada de los mismos.

Eso no quita para que haya estudiado las distintas ideologías políticas y es raro no encontrar algunas cosas buenas en ellas, como por ejemplo en el Nazismo. Ya sé que esto puede levantar "ampollas", pero estoy comentando una experiencia personal que no tiene porqué ser compartida.

Me imagino que esto es como en todo... A medida que se "profundiza" en un asunto "x" más se complican las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo en que el enfoque "paternalista" del Estado no es el adecuado, tampoco veo correcto el que toman países rabiosamente "liberales" consistente en "te quito lo tuyo y te dejo sin servicios sociales, pero no te preocupes, te haces autónomo o pequeño empresario para pagar lo que antes se financiaba con tus impuestos y solucionado, y si fracasas es culpa tuya y de nadie más, no pidas caridad....". Vamos, el darwinismo social llevado al extremo que no deja de ser un individualismo exacerbado... Yo personalmente pienso que lo que hay que favorecer es al trabajador que paga sus impuestos y orientar las ayudas para que los que están fuera de ese colectivo puedan integrarse en él y los que están en él puedan acceder a vivienda digna y formar y mantener una familia... Algo así como el "socialismo" de los países escandinavos vamos, aunque algunos no lo puedan ni ver como el meme famoso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1245448



Bueno, yo lo veo desde el lado individual. Para mí es más importante la integración del individuo en la sociedad y no lo que ésta le puede quitar o proporcionar. Por ejemplo, yo voy creando mi propio plan de pensiones y no espero nada del Estado. Obviamente uno no puede escapar de las garras del sistema, pero al menos intento dirigir y gestionar mi propia vida.

Ese Darwinismo social del que comentas es el que rige en el individuo y no en la sociedad, para bien y para mal. Ya sabemos que la sociedad es el reflejo del conjunto de personas. No dejamos de ser animales racionales por mucho que intentemos dejar de serlo.

Bueno, mi enfoque siempre va dirigida a la naturaleza humana. Y siempre digo que es la clave, Y que es vital tenerlo presente.
Somos "un circuito cerrado" condenado a repetir los errores. Y por lo que veo, no ha habido crecimiento personal y lo único que ha traído este falso progreso es deshacernos de nuestras responsabilidades y culpabilizar al sistema y a la sociedad.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

Y mucho ojito con ese "cachorro" del Fascismo que es 'Frijolito". No hace tanto que atribuyó la obra "1984" de Orwell a... 1984! Cojonudo...

No es la primera vez que este tipo comete errores de bulto, sobre todo en materia económica que es en lo que más me fijo. Si andamos listos con el "turista" de Sánchez, pues ya veremos si con "Frijolito" mejoramos o... empeoramos.

Mal lo tenemos en este país, gobierne quien gobierne... Y menos con la "tutela" de la UE.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Espero y deseo que tú "Plan de Pensiones" no sea el "clásico" que cuando lo recuperas tributa como "rendimientos del trabajo"... Te lo dice uno que recuperó 
parcialmente el suyo y el "derecho de pernada" a pagar es la Ostia...

Te aconsejaría, aunque igual ya lo estás haciendo, que hicieras una selección de activos y que los fueras ajustando en función de como vieras la evolución de los distintos mercados.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Bueno, yo lo veo desde el lado individual. Para mí es más importante la integración del individuo en la sociedad y no lo que ésta le puede quitar o proporcionar. Por ejemplo, yo voy creando mi propio plan de pensiones y no espero nada del Estado. Obviamente uno no puede escapar de las garras del sistema, pero al menos intento dirigir y gestionar mi propia vida.
> 
> Ese Darwinismo social del que comentas es el que rige en el individuo y no en la sociedad, para bien y para mal. Ya sabemos que la sociedad es el reflejo del conjunto de personas. No dejamos de ser animales racionales por mucho que intentemos dejar de serlo.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, es de ser precavido el procurar depender lo menos posible del Estado y planificar el futuro con tus propios recursos SI LOS TIENES en lugar de malgastarlos.... El problema es que como digo un porcentaje cada vez mayor de la población española simplemente NO tiene esa opción, por la simple razón de que su poder adquisitivo es cada vez menor, los precios, alquileres e hipotecas suben y cada vez más servicios que antes se financiaban íntegramente con impuestos ahora son de copago (educación concertada, pronto la sanidad) mientras sus sueldos se congelan o apenas suben por lo que les cuesta llegar a fin de mes muchísimo, y mucho menos pueden soñar con poder apartar una cantidad todos los meses para por ejemplo un plan de pensiones privado como comentas... Conozco familias hoy día que el tener que pagar comedor escolar es un roto tal que tienen que elegir entre eso o pagar algún recibo, que necesitan ayuda constante de los abuelos para ahorrar en lo que puedan (comida, canguro o asistenta, porque los dos padres trabajan) y que cuando no pueden acumulan créditos y deudas con visas y bancos que intentan fraccionar o aplazar todo lo que pueden con malas perspectivas a medio plazo... A esa realidad me refiero.

UUn saludo


----------



## ELOS (30 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Espero y deseo que tú "Plan de Pensiones" no sea el "clásico" que cuando lo recuperas tributa como "rendimientos del trabajo"... Te lo dice uno que recuperó
> parcialmente el suyo y el "derecho de pernada" a pagar es la Ostia...
> 
> Te aconsejaría, aunque igual ya lo estás haciendo, que hicieras una selección de activos y que los fueras ajustando en función de como vieras la evolución de los distintos mercados.
> ...



Hola Fernando

Desgraciadamente fui uno de los muchos ingenuos que se tragó las "bondades" del clásico plan de pensiones.
Pero sí, actualmente intento cubrir las pocas opciones que parece haber y que incluso a economistas parecen traer de cabeza.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> 
> Desgraciadamente fui uno de los muchos ingenuos que se tragó las "bondades" del clásico plan de pensiones.
> Pero sí, actualmente intento cubrir las pocas opciones que parece haber y que incluso a economistas parecen traer de cabeza.



Es una de las "trampas legales" que el Sistema ha propiciado... Se vendió una cosa y luego ha resultado otra. En realidad se difieren los impuestos a una base imponible más alta en el tiempo. Puede resultar "ventajoso" si las cosas van mal: desempleo de larga duración, enfermedades que mejor no contraer, etc.

Bueno, sé que andas con los MPs y son una opción, pero una más... Ya sabes aquello de los huevos y la cesta...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Evidentemente, es de ser precavido el procurar depender lo menos posible del Estado y planificar el futuro con tus propios recursos SI LOS TIENES en lugar de malgastarlos.... El problema es que como digo un porcentaje cada vez mayor de la población española simplemente NO tiene esa opción, por la simple razón de que su poder adquisitivo es cada vez menor, los precios, alquileres e hipotecas suben y cada vez más servicios que antes se financiaban íntegramente con impuestos ahora son de copago (educación concertada, pronto la sanidad) mientras sus sueldos se congelan o apenas suben por lo que les cuesta llegar a fin de mes muchísimo, y mucho menos pueden soñar con poder apartar una cantidad todos los meses para por ejemplo un plan de pensiones privado como comentas... A esa realidad me refiero.
> 
> UUn saludo



Bueno, seguramente tenemos experiencias distintas. Por ejemplo en mi familia y entorno la mayoría ha tenido una vida holgada económicamente y creo que no sería justo que la sociedad se hiciese cargo de sus excesos.
Me vas a decir que los grandes capitales, bancos, etc ,han hecho lo mismo con la ayuda de gobiernos y un sistema corrupto, y es cierto. Pero a donde quiero llegar y como he expuesto en mi anterior opinión es que el ciudadano desprotegido se queja del gran capital pero exige igualmente que también el sistema cubra sus excesos o una vida por encima de sus posibilidades.
Y no me vale que la excusa de que el ciudadano sea el que se siente obligado por el sistema porque al final la responsabilidad es de cada uno y no del propio Sistema.


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Me parece estupendo, ya sé que los políticos despilfarran dinero a espuertas, pero lo que pones es anecdótico y pura CALDERILLA...



Pues debes tener unas cuentas muy holgadas, para mí 19.000.000 € en tres paridas no son ninguna calderilla. Y no resulta anecdótico, de las primeras entradas en el BOE, hay más similares. 



cacho_perro dijo:


> RESCATAR A LA BANCA con el famoso SAREB/BANCO MALO donde se han enterrado 58.000, repito CINCUENTA Y OCHO MIL millones de euros tirando por lo bajo y sin visos de recuperarse nunca,



Supongo que no sabrás que la creación de SAREB fue un requisito de la Comisión Europea para recibir parte de la ayuda destinada al saneamiento del mercado financiero español, no fue una idea de España, sino una imposición. 




cacho_perro dijo:


> Eso sí que es GRAVE y no que tal o cual colectivo reciban más o menos ayudas que no merezcan....



No he hablado de ningún colectivo, de haberlo hecho hubiera indicado que en la Taifa donde resido los usuarios de las residencias de mayores tienen asignados un coste máximo diario de 20 euros, y con éste hay que atender las necesidades que precisen, la alimentación va a parte, con 5 euros al día se les debe dar desayuno, merienda matutina, comida, merienda y cena. Es decir, 25€/ día por persona mayor para ser atendida en su conjunto. Por contrario, puedes buscar lo que cuesta al día esos amegos que vienen a pagar las pensiones....


¿Eres político? Te lo pregunto porque me citas y sueltas un sermón que para nada tiene que ver con lo que he expuesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

@ELOS: El Sistema lo pagamos tú, yo y cacho_perro, entre otros millones de personas... Por lo tanto, es LÍCITO que se le pidan "responsabilidades". Lo contrario es una dejación de funciones por parte de la ciudadanía.

Y es cierto lo que comentas y es que todos podemos haber vivido distintas realidades dentro de un contexto general. Por ejemplo, hoy en día no se puede hablar de una sola clase media... Hace un tiempo, leí un artículo (creo que del Reino Unido) que ya apreciaba una gran subdivisión en la misma.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Me parece estupendo, ya sé que los políticos despilfarran dinero a espuertas, pero lo que pones es anecdótico y pura CALDERILLA... también se podía haber dedicado la morterada de pasta que se invirtió en obras inútiles del famoso plan E del ZP para darle de "comer" a las constructoras (13.000 millones, casi na...) en ayudar a las familias y no digamos la cantidad INDECENTE de pasta que se invirtió en RESCATAR A LA BANCA con el famoso SAREB/BANCO MALO donde se han enterrado 58.000, repito CINCUENTA Y OCHO MIL millones de euros tirando por lo bajo y sin visos de recuperarse nunca, y ahí tienen la culpa TODOS los partidos políticos (empezando por el PP que gobernaba) que no frenaron tamaño despropósito ni presionaron para que al menos sirviera para aliviar el problema brutal de vivienda y desahucios de tantos miles de familias.... Que el que tengamos la mayor deuda como país de nuestra historia mientras el índice de pobreza es el que es no es por casualidad... Y los balances de los bancos estupendos desde que se quitaron toda la "morralla" a costa de los impuestos de TODOS los españoles e hipotecando hasta nuestros nietos... Eso sí que es GRAVE y no que tal o cual colectivo reciban más o menos ayudas que no merezcan....
> 
> Pero sí, generar pobreza y que te pelees por las migajas con otros pobres siempre ha sido el "ideal" de las castas gobernantes, salvo en el breve interregno después de la 2 guerra mundial para crear la ya desaparecida "clase media" como atractivo frente al comunismo y derribado el muro de Berlín se acabó la fiesta... Y como bien dicen los habitantes de los países del Este que suspiraban por ser ellos también "clase media occidental" cuando se volvieron capitalistas: "Todo lo bueno que nos contaron del comunismo resultó ser mentira, pero todo lo malo que nos dijeron del capitalismo ha resultado ser verdad..."




*Solo quiero puntualizar que no se rescato a los Bancos, si no a las Cajas de Ahorro que estaban dirigidas y gobernadas por politicos corruptos y sinverguenzas y si caian las mismas, adios a los ahorros de los ciudadanos.*





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Fenomenal post el que has realizado. Mis felicitaciones.
> 
> Has puesto unos claros ejemplos del despilfarro de dinero público y que hemos pagado y seguiremos pagando los "paganini" de siempre. Eso no desmerece tampoco los ejemplos que dió Maifrond, al menos para mí. A fin de cuentas, lo que me "revienta" es cómo se está "gestionando" el dinero de nuestros impuestos.
> 
> ...



Yo no meto la mano en el fuego por ningun politico, porque me la puedo quemar, Julio Anguita era uno mas, corrupto como la inmensa mayoria.
Goberno el ayuntamiento de Cordoba durante varios años y durante ese tiempo la familia de su primera mujer parecia que lo tocaba la loteria continuamente, con pisos, cocheras, y un largo etc, etc. cuando se divorcio de ella, reclamo que HAY DE LO MIO, el exsuegro y familia le contesto al parecer, TUYO , ya te puedes imaginar lo siguiente, por eso se marcho de diputado, para que no le llamaran.........
En muchas ocasiones se montaba en el bus que yo hacia tambien, era despota y prepotente, con esa cara que parecia que te perdonaba la vida, y ahi me quedo...... pero no era trigo limpio, llevaba un revolver consigo que se lo quitaron un dia cuando paseaba.
Coloco a todos sus camaradas en las empresas dependientes del Ayuntamiento, subio los impuestos y el agua como nunca y con su mano izquierda la Rosa Aguilar que despues se cambio de chaqueta y se paso a la psoe, autorizo las parcelaciones ilegales que compraban sus camaradas.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Solo quiero puntualizar que no se rescato a los Bancos, si no a las Cajas de Ahorro que estaban dirigidas y gobernadas por politicos corruptos y sinverguenzas y si caian las mismas, adios a los ahorros de los ciudadanos.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: Bienvenido al hilo. Vamos por partes:

1°.- Hubo un banco: Banco de Valencia. Y se rescató a varias entidades bancarias, aunque se denominarán "Cajas de Ahorro", NO a los que teníamos parte de nuestros ahorros en ellas. Para algo creo que está el FGD.... Otra cosa es que hubiera podido responder. Por otra parte, muchos perdimos buena parte de nuestros ahorros... Por ejemplo, yo tenía deuda subordinada de Bancaja y me hicieron una quita. Recuperé el dinero restante ya en Bankia.

2°.- Respecto a Julio Anguita, NO es eso lo que tengo entendido. Tampoco voy a decir que es falso lo que comentas, puesto que necesitaría más datos y esos deberían proceder de mi investigación personal. Tengo mucha facilidad para obtenerlos.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (30 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Bienvenido al hilo. Vamos por partes:
> 
> 1°.- Hubo un banco: Banco de Valencia. Y se rescató a varias entidades bancarias, aunque se denominarán "Cajas de Ahorro", NO a los que teníamos parte de nuestros ahorros en ellas. Para algo creo que está el FGD.... Otra cosa es que hubiera podido responder. Por otra parte, muchos perdimos buena parte de nuestros ahorros... Por ejemplo, yo tenía deuda de subordinada de Bancaja y me hicieron una quita. Recuperé el dinero restante ya en Bankia.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu bienvenida, pero yo no tengo conocimientos suficientes como desarrollar los temas que poneis los que entrais en este hilo, solo puedo contar lo que mis ojos han visto. Que hubiera algun banco en todo el desaguisado, pues si, pero sabes que en general fueron las cajas de ahorros.
Con relacion al politico, a mi no me gusta levantar falsos testimonios, era vox populi en aquella epoca, el bus que cogia yo desde el extraradio pasaba por la parada donde el vivia, y siempre iba solo, sin escoltas, como igualmente cuando lo veias dando paseos por la ciudad, desconozco porque llevaba un revolver consigo que se lo quitaron









La policía recupera el revólver robado a Anguita


Una llamada anónima alertó al 091 de que en un coche quemado había un paquete sospechoso




www.diariocordoba.com














El revólver de seis balas de Julio Anguita


El inquilino de aquel despacho, y el dueño del arma, no es otro que Julio Anguita, elegido poco antes primer alcalde democrático de Córdoba y que se convierte, además, en el primer




www.elmundo.es














La policía recupera el revólver que le robaron a Anguita en Córdoba


La policía ha recuperado el revólver robado por dos personas al ex coordinador general de IU y ex alcalde de Córdoba, Julio Anguita, cuando paseaba la




elpais.com














La policía busca a los ladrones que robaron el revólver a Julio Anguita


La policía de Córdoba trata de identificar a dos tironeros que la madrugada del viernes arrebataron al ex coordinador general de IU y ex alcalde de Có




elpais.com






En realidad se lo quitaron de dia y por la zona del centro, cada periodico puso la noticia como le dio la gana


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2022)

Hola, asqueado: Tú puedes entrar en el hilo cuando lo consideres oportuno. La experiencia en la vida también es un grado...

Conocía el tema del revólver de Julio Anguita. Mira, para mí eso no es relevante. He oído de algunos políticos que han portado armas y "supongo" que con la pertinente licencia. Durante muchos años, por razones profesionales, también porté una, de manera que para mí es algo "normal". Vaya por delante que soy partidario de las armas para que los ciudadanos puedan utilizarlas en una hipotética defensa personal. Evidentemente, con todas las garantías posibles. Total, creo que hay más de tres millones de armas en poder de particulares (caza, tiro, etc.). También se debería reformar el Código Penal porque en el tema de la defensa personal hay una indefensión de libro.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues debes tener unas cuentas muy holgadas, para mí 19.000.000 € en tres paridas no son ninguna calderilla. Y no resulta anecdótico, de las primeras entradas en el BOE, hay más similares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que se pidió a España "asegurar" los Bancos, el problema es cómo se hizo porque no se si sabes que España es el país de las "buenas ideas" aplicadas de la peor manera posible... pregúntate por qué en otros países la mayoría de banqueros corruptos y mentirosos (falseando balances) han acabado en la cárcel y los Estados recuperado la mayor parte del dinero que se le prestó a la banca y en España no, y de propina se cargaron a un juez (Elpidio Silva) que "osó" tocar a un bankero.... efectivamente la mayoría POLÍTICOS inútiles, mentirosos y ladrones de todos los partidos políticos, pero ya se sabe que entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera y lo politizada que está la Justicia y el escándalo ese llamado "indultos" que usan a discreción para "perdonarse" entre ellos.... Por eso digo que ninguno se salva (ni los de IU que también los hubo) porque si el sistema (IBEX35) ha demostrado algo es que al que se salga lo más mínimo de tiesto y ose "salirse" de la foto (no "pringar"/robar como los demás para que estés bien pillado por los huevos) acaban con su carrera ipso-flauto o lo quitan de enmedio directamente si pretende "hablar" más de la cuenta después de haber pringado (es curioso el rosario de muertos, "accidentados" y "suicidados" en los procesos de corrupción de los partidos políticos....) e insisto en que eso me parece mucho más GRAVE que ponerse uno discutir de "migajas" tipo unos milloncejos por ahí o unas "paguitas" por allá, hablando de presupuestos nacionales se entiende...


----------



## kikepm (31 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Me parece estupendo, ya sé que los políticos despilfarran dinero a espuertas, pero lo que pones es anecdótico y pura CALDERILLA... también se podía haber dedicado la morterada de pasta que se invirtió en obras inútiles del famoso plan E del ZP para darle de "comer" a las constructoras (13.000 millones, casi na...) en ayudar a las familias y no digamos la cantidad INDECENTE de pasta que se invirtió en RESCATAR A LA BANCA con el famoso SAREB/BANCO MALO donde se han enterrado 58.000, repito CINCUENTA Y OCHO MIL millones de euros tirando por lo bajo y sin visos de recuperarse nunca, y ahí tienen la culpa TODOS los partidos políticos (empezando por el PP que gobernaba) que no frenaron tamaño despropósito ni presionaron para que al menos sirviera para aliviar el problema brutal de vivienda y desahucios de tantos miles de familias.... Que el que tengamos la mayor deuda como país de nuestra historia mientras el índice de pobreza es el que es no es por casualidad... Y los balances de los bancos estupendos desde que se quitaron toda la "morralla" a costa de los impuestos de TODOS los españoles e hipotecando hasta nuestros nietos... Eso sí que es GRAVE y no que tal o cual colectivo reciban más o menos ayudas que no merezcan....
> 
> Pero sí, generar pobreza y que te pelees por las migajas con otros pobres siempre ha sido el "ideal" de las castas gobernantes, salvo en el breve interregno después de la 2 guerra mundial para crear la ya desaparecida "clase media" como atractivo frente al comunismo y derribado el muro de Berlín se acabó la fiesta... Y como bien dicen los habitantes de los países del Este que suspiraban por ser ellos también "clase media occidental" cuando se volvieron capitalistas: "Todo lo bueno que nos contaron del comunismo resultó ser mentira, pero todo lo malo que nos dijeron del capitalismo ha resultado ser verdad..."



Varios apuntes:

- El rescate bancario fue de aproximadamente 79.000 millones de euros.

- No fue un rescate "bancario", sino un rescate al sistema de banca pública, todas las entidades rescatadas por el estado vía FROB eran o bien cajas de ahorros (esos bancos cuyas directivas estaban formadas por políticos, sindicalistas y demás fauna política española), o bien filiales de cajas de ahorros. Absolutamente todas.

- La SAREB es la única vía por la que se ha inyectado dinero público a bancos privados, pero la cuantía es muy reducida con respecto al total del rescate, 2.192 M de €, un 2,8% del total.


----------



## FranMen (31 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Tú puedes entrar en el hilo cuando lo consideres oportuno. La experiencia en la vida también es un grado...
> 
> Conocía el tema del revólver de Julio Anguita. Mira, para mí eso no es relevante. He oído de algunos políticos que han portado armas y "supongo" que con la pertinente licencia. Durante muchos años, por razones profesionales, también porté una, de manera que para mí es algo "normal". Vaya por delante que soy partidario de las armas para que los ciudadanos puedan utilizarlas en una hipotética defensa personal. Evidentemente, con todas las garantías posibles. Total, creo que hay más de tres millones de armas en poder de particulares (caza, tiro, etc.). También se debería reformar el Código Penal porque en el tema de la defensa personal hay una indefensión de libro.
> 
> Saludos.



En mi ignorancia, ¿es legal portar un revólver para circular por la calle aún con licencia de armas? ¿No hace falta además un permiso especial?


----------



## nada2 (31 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> En mi ignorancia, ¿es legal portar un revólver para circular por la calle aún con licencia de armas? ¿No hace falta además un permiso especial?



Hay licencias para joyeros y similares. Se dan con cuentagotas.
Con una de tiro olímpico no es legal.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2022)

@FranMen: Me imagino que te refieres a la licencia B para tener pistola o revólver para autodefensa. Es difícil de conseguir, pues se ha de acreditar su necesidad y se ha concedido a abogados, jueces, fiscales, joyeros y armeros, aunque otras personas por razones de trabajo o de seguridad personal consiguen hacerse con ella. Las guardan en sus casas, en sus negocios e incluso pueden llevarlas por la calle. Pero ya te digo que es complicado y tienen que contar con la aprobación gubernativa y de la Guardia Civil. En España debe haber poco más de un millar de esas licencias.

Hay otros tipos de licencias, pero que ya están amparadas por su labor profesional. Luego existen otras ya reservadas a la Caza, Tiro,
Coleccionismo, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Varios apuntes:
> 
> - El rescate bancario fue de aproximadamente 79.000 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Hola. kikepm: Unos apuntes:

1º.- Aunque lo digamos mal, la mayor parte de la gente e incluso en distintas publicaciones aparece como "rescate bancario español", por ejemplo en la Wikipedia... En cualquier caso, creo que nos entendemos cuando nos referimos a él. Sí hubo una excepción y fue el Banco de Valencia, que era una filial de Bancaja y, por lo tanto, está más que acreditado que era un Banco semipúblico. Bien, la realidad es que el "pato" lo pagamos todos los contribuyentes, ya que las Cajas de Ahorro eran entidades públicas. Así que sin saberlo, los "dueños" de estas Cajas de Ahorro, es decir los ciudadanos, tuvimos que asumir "nuestros" errores con nuestro dinero, a través de nuestros impuestos.

2º.- Respecto a los datos que das de la SAREB, NO estoy de acuerdo con ellos. He buscado la noticia que leí este verano y que te enlazo...









Leyenda negra del rescate bancario


El salvamento financiero que cumple diez años no fue culpa exclusiva de las cajas de ahorros ni de su gestión demasiado politizada




elpais.com





Y como bien dice el artículo: el rescate fue a las cajas... Pero para la Banca.

Y ahora todo el mundo se ha olvidado de los 14.750 millones de Euros que perdieron muchos ahorradores con las preferentes y las obligaciones subordinadas.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Oct 2022)

El Banco de Suiza acumula pérdidas de más de 142.000 millones hasta septiembre


El Banco Nacional de Suiza (BNS) ha registrado pérdidas de 142.369 millones de francos suizos (143.390 millones de euros) en los nueve primeros meses de 2022, en contraste con el beneficio de 41.425 millones de francos (41.722 millones de euros) contabilizado en el mismo periodo del año pasado...




www.bolsamania.com




Ojo a los que confían en Suiza . Por cierto BNS perdió 3500 millones de € invirtiendo en oro ?¿


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2022)

Bueno, mejor en Suiza que en otros espacios económico-financieros.

Sin embargo, me han llamado la atención esas pérdidas en Divisas. Quizás, ahí engloben las posiciones que tienen en la Bolsa estadounidense y que deben tener pérdidas latentes muy elevadas dada la exposición al sector tecnológico.

En cualquier caso, no aparece ninguna referencia a ellas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2022)

Pues, por curiosidad, me lo he mirado y es posible que tenga razón en lo que he apuntado. 

En el portfolio de inversiones del año pasado dice: "Las reservas de Divisas están compuestas por Oro, Acciones y Bonos".

Saludos.


----------



## junio (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## paketazo (4 Nov 2022)

Buenos días comforeros, veo que esta no ha sido precisamente una semana fructífera en opiniones, debates o simples aportaciones constructivas por estos lares.

Bueno, es algo normal y entendible. Los ánimos son los que nos invitan a tomar un tipo de decisiones u otras. Y ya no solo la carencia de tiempo, si no, la calidad de ese tiempo del que disponemos. Pues de poco vale tener tiempo, si en nuestra cabeza no cesan de saltar ideas negativas y de desánimo que invitan a todo menos a prosperar mentalmente.

Bien, dejando de lado letras con escasa trascendencia terrenal por mi parte, pensemos en ese tema que ligeramente habéis rozado con la punta de los dedos.

La liquidez en los mercados generalmente ha sido la predecesora de crisis o de épocas de bonanza. No es difícil de entender para un profano en economía si se le dice que acudiendo al banco, le prestarán el dinero necesario para comprarse un coche y solo le cobrarán el 1% anual de intereses ¿verdad?

La economía actual, se mueve a base de crédito y deuda, tanto a nivel personal, familiar, micro, y macro económico. Cuando vemos el constante tintineo mediático de inflación, tipos de interés, deuda... a la gran mayoría de los mortales se la trae al pairo.

Yo tengo mi trabajo, mi vida, mi casa, mi coche ... a quién le importa todo eso ¿verdad?

Como casi siempre para clarificar la realidad a pie de calle, os traigo una anécdota de esta misma semana.

El Martes me encontré con un conocido que tras ponerme al día de lo absurda que es la vida, me dijo que tenía que cambiar de coche, y que había mirado el mercado de cabo a rabo, y un simple Opel corsa básico nuevo le costaba más de 15.000€, pero él, precisaba algo más "potente" pues suele cruzar cada mes España.

Bien, el caso es que lo que a él le hacía falta en el mercado nuevo costaba unos 35.000€ y en segunda mano con entre cinco y siete años no bajaba de 22000€.

Es lo que hay le dije. Los precios han subido y toca pasar por el aro.

Entonces, es cuando la realidad le golpeó de lleno. Cuando fue a la financiera le prestaban el dinero para el crédito a un 8,5% más gastos y no sé que más tonterías... que en total le salía a casi un 10%

Fue su banco, y obtuvo una gran mejora, ya que se lo prestaban al 9%

El hombre tenía 3000€ para dar de entrada, con lo que el crédito que precisaría andaría sobre los 19.000€ para comprarse un coche con siete años.

Todo esto, me lo contaba alegremente hasta que saqué la calculadora del móvil y le pregunté a cuantos años tenía pensado financiar.

Me dijo que a ocho años.

Su cara cambió cuando le dije que acabaría pagando 8000€ de intereses,

Esto es así señores... si a la gente le dicen que pagarán 350€ al mes, se sienten felices, pero si les dicen que pagarán 8000€ solo de intereses les parece una salvajada.

No sé si quebrará el sistema o no. Uno ya está escarmentado de cábalas, cálculos y predicciones. Lo que si os digo, y os lo digo por que lo veo, y seguro vosotros también. Es que la gente de a pie vive del crédito, y este, se está volviendo prohibitivo, y creo que se mantendrá por aquí o incluso más alto durante bastante tiempo.

Nuestros padres y abuelos aprendieron a ahorrar, día a día, gota a gota, para poder algún día tener un rendimiento de ese dinero, o simplemente cambiarlo por algo necesario sin ser "desangrados" por usureros. Hoy en día, esa usura, no solo se promociona, si no que se ha convertido en dogma y en medio de generar consumo y riqueza, pero yo os digo que no hay ninguna riqueza en consumir lo que no se tiene, ni posiblemente se tendrá.

Muy buen viernes a todos, y animaros, que el talento no depende de la deuda, si no del conocimiento.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenos días comforeros, veo que esta no ha sido precisamente una semana fructífera en opiniones, debates o simples aportaciones constructivas por estos lares.
> 
> Bueno, es algo normal y entendible. Los ánimos son los que nos invitan a tomar un tipo de decisiones u otras. Y ya no solo la carencia de tiempo, si no, la calidad de se tiempo del que disponemos. Pues de poco vale tener tiempo, si en nuestra cabeza no cesan de saltar ideas negativas y de desánimo que invitan a todo menos a prosperar mentalmente.
> 
> ...



Tristemente es una verdad enorme lo de la dependencia de la peña de los pagos a plazos... claro que la gente no es que fuera antiguamente más "lista", es que las condiciones de los créditos eran MUCHO peores (hablamos de hipotecas que llegaban fácilmente al 15-18% de interés, las de crédito al consumo os podéis imaginar....) y había además un escenario de inflación muy parecido al actual, pero con el aliciente de que entonces sí subían los sueldos en igual proporción para mantener la "paz social" dado que no teníamos el colchón de la UE-BCE, y por tanto existía un enorme aliciente en AHORRAR para no tener que pedir un crédito o si lo teníamos AMORTIZARLO lo más posible para no pagar esas salvajadas de intereses.... en ese escenario lo habitual en las familias era la cultura del ahorro: salir lo justo o no salir, repetir comidas de cuchara, aprovechar ropas, abuelas haciendo jerseys etc. pese a que se lo podrían permitir con el objetivo último de a fin de año reducir la hipoteca de turno o comprar a tocateja lo que fuera evitando a los bancos....

Luego llegó la reducción paulatina del poder adquisitivo por la congelación salarial, el aumento desbocado de los precios inmobiliarios y el "boom" de las VISAS y el "crédito fácil" gracias los bajos intereses del dinero d'Uropa y el Euro (Euríbor) para compensar y que la gente siguiera consumiendo a todo trapo pese a que objetivamente hablando ya no se lo podrían permitir sólo con sus ingresos hasta que petó todo en la burbuja de 2008 y hasta hoy....

Y lo de la burbuja automovilística otra verdad como un templo, tiene toda la pinta de ser otra estrategia de la famosa Agenda 2030 de reducir el transporte privado al mínimo.... de hecho las marcas de coches ya no trabajan con stocks, se acabó de un plumazo lo de comprar "modelo de exposición", de campa o matriculados KM 0, se han puesto de acuerdo para vender sólo bajo pedido con tiempos de entrega mínimos de 4 a 6 meses con la excusa de la escasez de microchips.... o puede que sea por lo del peak oil, ya hay escasez de diésel en Europa de hecho (culpa de Rusia dicen) aunque "por suerte" ya fueron previsores hace unos años para desincentivar la compra de vehículos ídem con una combinación del caso VWgate y la aplicación de normas ambientales cada vez más restrictivas que obligan a carísimos y poco fiables sistemas de anticontaminación en los diésel modernos (véase el caso de miles de coches afectados por averías de FAP, filtros, ahora el caso reciente de los nefastos AdBlue con costes de de miles de euros....).

En fin, que me asusta la velocidad tan tremenda que está cogiendo todo desde Enero de 2020 como he dicho muchas veces en implantar todo tipo de medidas restrictivas a las que la guerra de Ucrania está dando un nuevo impulso... a este paso vamos a llegar lo de la Agenda esa mucho antes de 2030 lo cual me lleva a pensar que algo muy GORDO nos están ocultando y que están intentando ir a toda prisa para que no nos pille demasiado en bragas y a lo loco....


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenos días comforeros, veo que esta no ha sido precisamente una semana fructífera en opiniones, debates o simples aportaciones constructivas por estos lares.
> 
> Bueno, es algo normal y entendible. Los ánimos son los que nos invitan a tomar un tipo de decisiones u otras. Y ya no solo la carencia de tiempo, si no, la calidad de ese tiempo del que disponemos. Pues de poco vale tener tiempo, si en nuestra cabeza no cesan de saltar ideas negativas y de desánimo que invitan a todo menos a prosperar mentalmente.
> 
> ...



Una anécdota que desgraciadamente veremos cada día en nuestro alrededor. La gente no es realmente consciente de que son muchos los que van tener problemas económicos en los próximos meses y años.

En el siguiente gráfico se muestra el nivel de vida medio ajustado por inflación en EEUU, el punto realmente relevante se produce en 2009, donde los ingresos reales disponibles (DPI) no eran capaces de mantener el nivel de vida sin el uso de la deuda. A día de hoy el estadounidense medio no es capaz de mantener su nivel de vida sin incurrir en una deuda de $7000, al año:






En España no parece que vaya a ser muy diferente, y aunque los hogares no están en los niveles de endeudamiento de la crisis financiera, no es menos cierto que en este momento los bancos centrales y gobiernos se encuentran en uno de los momentos con menos capacidad de proporcionar liquidez al ciudadano. Es decir, con los tipos de interés crecientes y sin perspectivas que vuelvan a niveles tan bajos en mucho tiempo, eso sólo significa dos cosas, o incrementar deudas (los que puedan) o bajar radicalmente su nivel de vida. Desgraciadamente hay muchos que ya no son capaces de bajarlo más, y ahí se verán desgraciadamente, dramas en personas que nunca hubiéramos llegado a imaginarnos.


----------



## Hostigador (4 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenos días comforeros, veo que esta no ha sido precisamente una semana fructífera en opiniones, debates o simples aportaciones constructivas por estos lares.
> 
> Bueno, es algo normal y entendible. Los ánimos son los que nos invitan a tomar un tipo de decisiones u otras. Y ya no solo la carencia de tiempo, si no, la calidad de ese tiempo del que disponemos. Pues de poco vale tener tiempo, si en nuestra cabeza no cesan de saltar ideas negativas y de desánimo que invitan a todo menos a prosperar mentalmente.
> 
> ...



Servidor,por poner un ejemplo,hace mu pocas aportaciones,en buena parte por tiempo,en buena parte por estar a un nivel no
tan alto...Vamos ke tengo la costumbre de escuchar(al igual ke el resto de los ke han participado en el presente hilo,por favor
no se me malinterprete)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mañana con algo más de tiempo entraré a debatir sobre algunos de vuestros comentarios. Interesantes, como siempre.

La verdad es que me han dado pie a algunas "reflexiones" y sobre una de ellas voy a escribir a continuación...

Uno de los movimientos que acabará "resurgiendo" es el llamado Minimalismo, es decir la "filosofía" de poseer solo aquellas cosas que agregan valor a la vida. Y este cambio de actitud muy posiblemente se producirá en buena parte de nuestra Sociedad. Tampoco parece que vayan a existir más opciones...

Sin ser un "iluminado", está claro que las posesiones materiales tienen básicamente tres costos:

- El dinero gastado para comprarlas.
- El tiempo y el dinero para mantenerlas.
- El costo mental de preocuparse por ello

La mayoría de las personas solo consideran el primer costo al comprar cosas, y que en muchas ocasiones terminan ocupando espacio porque ya no se necesitan. Eso creo que es algo que nos ha pasado a casi todos.

Resumiendo: el Minimalismo significa menos y necesario o una manera de optimizar los pocos o muchos recursos que podamos tener.

Quizás, lo bueno de todo esto -por ser menos "negativo"- es que las personas puedan valorar mucho más aquello que puedan comprar/obtener.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (4 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mañana con algo más de tiempo entraré a debatir sobre algunos de vuestros comentarios. Interesantes, como siempre.
> 
> La verdad es que me han dado pie a algunas "reflexiones" y sobre una de ellas voy a escribir a continuación...
> 
> ...



Es lo que en tiempos de Solchaga se llamaba “con su mismo”
Para mí todo se reduce a tiempo, tiempo es libertad. Si dedico mi tiempo a trabajar es para sobrevivir y ahorrar algo para ganar tiempo en el futuro. Si mi sueldo no sube gasto menos para seguir ganando tiempo.


----------



## FranMen (4 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenos días comforeros, veo que esta no ha sido precisamente una semana fructífera en opiniones, debates o simples aportaciones constructivas por estos lares.
> 
> Bueno, es algo normal y entendible. Los ánimos son los que nos invitan a tomar un tipo de decisiones u otras. Y ya no solo la carencia de tiempo, si no, la calidad de ese tiempo del que disponemos. Pues de poco vale tener tiempo, si en nuestra cabeza no cesan de saltar ideas negativas y de desánimo que invitan a todo menos a prosperar mentalmente.
> 
> ...



Aún así, fíjate, pagar un interés del 9% es pagar menos que la inflación, el banco también pierde dinero. TODOS perdemos.
Si los sueldos subiesen al ritmo de la inflación, con un préstamo así, ganaríamos.
Más llamativo son las hipotecas, pagando un ¿4%?
Estamos en un mundo menguante donde cada vez tocamos a menos así que todo es más caro.
En otro hilo se hablaba de lo mal que están las mineras. Aunque el oro subiera no lo haría al ritmo de la inflación, es decir que los gastos de extracción se disparan más que el precio del oro. No es rentable extraer.
Más sangrante es la alimentación, cultivos abandonados, animales sacrificados y granjas cerradas porque lo que reciben no cubre los gastos crecientes de la inflación.
Veremos el año que viene lo que nos espera


----------



## xavik (4 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Aún así, fíjate, pagar un interés del 9% es pagar menos que la inflación, el banco también pierde dinero.



Es pagar menos que el IPC (es decir la subida del coste de la vida del ciudadano medio) pero que la inflación... yo diría que no. La medida más cercana a la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del dinero es el deflactor de PIB y estaba en el 4.3% en el segundo trimestre. En ese caso el banco seguiría claramente ganando.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es lo que en tiempos de Solchaga se llamaba “con su mismo”
> Para mí todo se reduce a tiempo, tiempo es libertad. Si dedico mi tiempo a trabajar es para sobrevivir y ahorrar algo para ganar tiempo en el futuro. Si mi sueldo no sube gasto menos para seguir ganando tiempo.



Hola, FranMen: Mira, en su momento, me quedé con una frase de Malcolm X: "Nadie te puede dar la libertad. Nadie te puede dar igualdad o justicia ni nada. Si eres un hombre, la tomas".

Evidentemente, eso lo dijo en un determinado contexto... Ahora bien, no creas que Tiempo es igual a Libertad. Dependerá de muchos otros factores y que, probablemente, no puedas controlar.

En tu caso, la frase de Malcolm X tendría el sentido de que pretendes dirigirte a la consecución de un objetivo por el que ahora estás trabajando, nunca mejor dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Hola, paketazo: A veces para escribir tiene que surgir la "chispa", es decir que tengas ganas de hacerlo o que tengas "inspiración". Esta semana he estado un tanto apartado por ese motivo. Luego, si bien he estado leyendo bastante, no he encontrado el interés que suelo buscar en las informaciones.

Sí que en los últimos días se han ido confirmando algunos de los artículos que escribí en el hilo. Por ejemplo, Rusia ha convocado a la embajadora británica en Moscú porque dice tener pruebas de la implicación militar del Reino Unido en los atentados de los gasoductos Nord Stream y del puente de Kerch, así como en el ataque a su flota en Crimea. Si eso es así, Rusia tendría todo el derecho de declarar la guerra al Reino Unido... cosa que no hará, pero seguro que tomará buena nota de lo sucedido... Llegados a este punto, también podría tomar medidas similares contra el cableado submarino con las graves consecuencias que ello tendría para la mayor parte de Occidente.

Y también parece inminente la llegada de los drones y misiles balísticos iraníes a los que hice referencia hace escasos días.

Bueno, a ver si consigo más información interesante y la comparto con vosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Tristemente es una verdad enorme lo de la dependencia de la peña de los pagos a plazos... claro que la gente no es que fuera antiguamente más "lista", es que las condiciones de los créditos eran MUCHO peores (hablamos de hipotecas que llegaban fácilmente al 15-18% de interés, las de crédito al consumo os podéis imaginar....) y había además un escenario de inflación muy parecido al actual, pero con el aliciente de que entonces sí subían los sueldos en igual proporción para mantener la "paz social" dado que no teníamos el colchón de la UE-BCE, y por tanto existía un enorme aliciente en AHORRAR para no tener que pedir un crédito o si lo teníamos AMORTIZARLO lo más posible para no pagar esas salvajadas de intereses.... en ese escenario lo habitual en las familias era la cultura del ahorro: salir lo justo o no salir, repetir comidas de cuchara, aprovechar ropas, abuelas haciendo jerseys etc. pese a que se lo podrían permitir con el objetivo último de a fin de año reducir la hipoteca de turno o comprar a tocateja lo que fuera evitando a los bancos....
> 
> Luego llegó la reducción paulatina del poder adquisitivo por la congelación salarial, el aumento desbocado de los precios inmobiliarios y el "boom" de las VISAS y el "crédito fácil" gracias los bajos intereses del dinero d'Uropa y el Euro (Euríbor) para compensar y que la gente siguiera consumiendo a todo trapo pese a que objetivamente hablando ya no se lo podrían permitir sólo con sus ingresos hasta que petó todo en la burbuja de 2008 y hasta hoy....
> 
> ...



Hola, cacho_perro: Muy interesante lo que comentas. Además, sueles explayarte y eso se agradece.

En el pasado, ciertamente, los intereses eran muy altos y los sueldos tampoco eran para tirar "cohetes", de manera que la gente estaba acostumbrada a vivir con una mayor austeridad. Diría que con nuestra entrada en el Euro es cuando la gente empieza a perder el "norte" y a ser presa del consumismo y de su deriva: la Deuda...

Respecto al automóvil, yo lo tengo claro: NO quieren que tengamos vehículos de la clase media para abajo... Los motivos no los tengo claros, pero se van a pasar por el "forro" los derechos de buena parte de la ciudadanía.

Ahora mismo, un coche "eficiente" es muy caro teniendo en cuenta sus prestaciones actuales y que la situación económico-financiera tampoco invita precisamente a dar ese "paso"... Por otro lado, imagina que un buen día te dicen que solo se podrá cargar el coche por días, matrículas o lo que les pueda pasar por la cabeza a esos "tarados mentales". Ya no quiero pensar en las restricciones que puedan imponer en la circulación...

Ya lo comentamos en otra ocasión y estoy contigo en que esperan algo fuerte e inminente en el tiempo... Mientras, "ellos" están haciendo sus "deberes"... A ver si consigo más información sobre los últimos ensayos que han efectuado con las "monedas digitales". Por ahí podría venir uno de los "sustos" que nos tienen preparados.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Una anécdota que desgraciadamente veremos cada día en nuestro alrededor. La gente no es realmente consciente de que son muchos los que van tener problemas económicos en los próximos meses y años.
> 
> En el siguiente gráfico se muestra el nivel de vida medio ajustado por inflación en EEUU, el punto realmente relevante se produce en 2009, donde los ingresos reales disponibles (DPI) no eran capaces de mantener el nivel de vida sin el uso de la deuda. A día de hoy el estadounidense medio no es capaz de mantener su nivel de vida sin incurrir en una deuda de $7000, al año:
> 
> ...



Hola, Tio Pepe: Es muy cierto lo que comentas. Y cada día que pasa lo percibo más claramente.

Yo pago la Comunidad de dos viviendas. Una de clase media tirando a baja y donde los impagos no son realmente importantes, al menos hasta ahora... Y la otra es de gente teóricamente "bien situada", pero 1/3 ya es morosa...

Las personas que viven en la primera Comunidad ya tienen pagadas las viviendas y en la segunda la mayor parte están hipotecados. Son más nuevas y "exclusivas".

Ahí tienes un buen ejemplo de lo que comentas y de lo que viene...

Y eso está afectando a bastantes familias. Por ejemplo, en la mía. Cuando te piden prestado porque no se llega a fin de mes es porque las cosas se están poniendo muy mal. Y eso que parece que estamos en los "principios"... de no sabemos qué.

Bueno, parece que ya he respondido a todo lo que tenía previsto para mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (4 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Mira, en su momento, me quedé con una frase de Malcolm X: "Nadie te puede dar la libertad. Nadie te puede dar igualdad o justicia ni nada. Si eres un hombre, la tomas".
> 
> Evidentemente, eso lo dijo en un determinado contexto... Ahora bien, no creas que Tiempo es igual a Libertad. Dependerá de muchos otros factores y que, probablemente, no puedas controlar.
> 
> ...



El tiempo no es condición suficiente pero sí sine qua non para tener liberta.
Y sí, buena frase, casi todos los que me rodean pretenden que me pliegue a sus, gustos, necesidades y luego me llaman egoísta a mí que no suelo pedir nada por alejarme de ellos.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Nov 2022)

¿Puede alguno comentarme de las pensiones en Alemania? Estoy escuchando cosas que no me gustan nada y quiero saber opiniones. Gracias.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Nov 2022)

Este hilo me había pasado desapercibido...y eso que llevo tiempo en el foro. Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Puede alguno comentarme de las pensiones en Alemania? Estoy escuchando cosas que no me gustan nada y quiero saber opiniones. Gracias.



No concretas mucho. Es posible que te refieras a las declaraciones al diario "Bild" de Rainer Dulger, Presidente de la Confederación de Asociaciones de Empleadores Alemanes. En ellas, Dulger, afirmaba que el sistema de pensiones alemán podría colapsar de aquí a 5 años y abogaba por subir la edad de jubilación.

En fin, otro "pavo" que ve insostenible lo que no lo es si los recursos de una nación se gestionan correctamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (4 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No concretas mucho. Es posible que te refieras a las declaraciones al diario "Bild" de Rainer Dulger, Presidente de la Confederación de Asociaciones de Empleadores Alemanes. En ellas, Dulger, afirmaba que el sistema de pensiones alemán podría colapsar de aquí a 5 años y *abogaba por subir la edad de jubilación.*



C0ñ0!, como la portavoz de ese grupo político donde su líder realizó una campaña de acoso y derribo a favor de la vacunación obligatoria por lo civil, lo penal o lo militar. 

Ayer indicaba que _"no pasaría nada por jubilarse a los 70"_ Normal, tiene 47 años y ya a los 23 era teniente alcalde, de ahí, todo su recorrido es dentro del mundo de la política. Normal que no le parezca mal jubilarse a los 70, no debe estar agotada de doblar el lomo.

Cada vez es más evidente que todos siguen la misma melodía.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> C0ñ0!, como la portavoz de ese grupo político donde su líder realizó una campaña de acoso y derribo a favor de la vacunación obligatoria por lo civil, lo penal o lo militar.
> 
> Ayer indicaba que _"no pasaría nada por jubilarse a los 70"_ Normal, tiene 47 años y ya a los 23 era teniente alcalde, de ahí, todo su recorrido es dentro del mundo de la política. Normal que no le parezca mal jubilarse a los 70, no debe estar agotada de doblar el lomo.
> 
> Cada vez es más evidente que todos siguen la misma melodía.



Fíjate en que esta "maravilla" dice que las empresas son el mejor sistema social... El "pollo" te está dando la razón en lo que comentas.

Además, este "pollo" intentó en Junio que se declarase una emergencia nacional para prohibir una huelga...

En fin... Que se les está viendo el "plumero" y, desde luego, no lo disimulan.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Nov 2022)

Buenas noches,

Comparto con vosotros este artículo que habla de la "enésima" causa de la caída del Imperio romano occidental (siempre digo que para que sea válida tiene que explicar la pervivencia del Oriental 1000 años más...):









Así provocaron los milmillonarios y la avaricia de las élites la caída del imperio romano


El historiador José Soto Chica publica “El águila y los cuervos”, un revelador estudio donde explica cómo la avaricia de las élites, su resistencia a pagar impuestos y apoyar a la sociedad, acabó con el sueño de una Roma eterna




www.larazon.es





Lo interesante son los datos que aporta: en el siglo V, UNA SOLA familia patricia rica tenía rentas equivalentes a la MITAD del presupuesto militar romano de la época.... y pensaban estas familias tan ricas que no necesitaban un Estado centralizado fuerte, que se apañaban perfectamente solos en sus grandes fincas con sus pseudo-siervos y sus milicias privadas pese al peligro REAL de las invasiones bárbaras a gran escala.... es más, cada vez que un emperador intentaba revertir la situación aumentando la recaudación-impuestos los patricios se conjuraban para defenestrarlo y asesinarlo, de ahí su rápida sucesión....

Las consecuencias todas las sabemos: los bárbaros se acabaron haciendo con el poder y tomaron y expropiaron lo que les vino en gana, quisieran los patricios romanos o no por su muy superior poder militar (no olvidemos que eran pueblos enteros migrando, decenas de miles de personas....) y sólo los obispos consiguieron calmarlos en ciertas ocasiones ateniéndose a sus supersticiones (caso del papa León con Atila por ejemplo) motivo por el que el pueblo pasó de confiar en los emperadores a la Iglesia como interlocutores para protegerlos de abusos tanto de los bárbaros como de esos señores pseudo-patricios.... Las antiguas familias patricias que quedaron evidentemente siguieron siendo ricas, pero mucho menos que en época romana por la destrucción masiva de las infraestructuras que conllevó las invasiones y el comercio a larga distancia convirtiéndose en los futuros señores feudales con un poder cada vez más reducido y sus cada vez más menguados recursos dedicados a guerrear entre sí en las llamadas "guerras privadas" para conseguir más tierras del vecino, que se habían convertido en el único bien apetecible en esa época....

Para meditar como mínimo a pesar de la distancia espaciotemporal que nos separa, ahora que está tan de moda "adelgazar" el Estado, con grandes poderes y partidos políticos abogando por las bajadas de impuestos y el desmonte del llamado "Estado del bienestar" enmedio de una grave crisis climática, energética, alimentaria y migratoria en ciernes.....


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Comparto con vosotros este artículo que habla de la "enésima" causa de la caída del Imperio romano occidental (siempre digo que para que sea válida tiene que explicar la pervivencia del Oriental 1000 años más...):
> 
> ...



No se macho, yo no veo que ningún estado adelgace. Más bien lo contrario, el estado está comiéndose los pocos reductos de libertad individual, por no hablar de la económica.

No se si el imperio romano cayó por "poco estado" (es la primera vez que oigo esa teoría, antes bien la famosa intervención en los precios del trigo de Diocleciano, se suelen citar como causa clásica del caos económico e infacionario previo a la debacle), pero lo que es claro es que occidente cuando caiga no será por poco estado.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELOS (5 Nov 2022)

Actualmente es el Estado el que nos va a hacer adelgazar a los ciudadanos.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Comparto con vosotros este artículo que habla de la "enésima" causa de la caída del Imperio romano occidental (siempre digo que para que sea válida tiene que explicar la pervivencia del Oriental 1000 años más...):
> 
> ...



Habiendo leído el gibbons dudo de las fáciles explicaciones que entran en una pagina.. hay multitudes de razones que llevaron al colapso 

Un solo apunte, cuando dices que hay que explicar la caída también del imperio de oriente no estoy de acuerdo; el imperio fue otra cosa, pero tras el 400 eso fue solo un reducto cada vez más pequeño que siguió utilizando su nombre sin tener ya nada que ver con roma, es como si consideraras el sacro Romano imperio como también parte del imperio


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Habiendo leído el gibbons dudo de las fáciles explicaciones que entran en una pagina.. hay multitudes de razones que llevaron al colapso
> 
> Un solo apunte, cuando dices que hay que explicar la caída también del imperio de oriente no estoy de acuerdo; el imperio fue otra cosa, pero tras el 400 eso fue solo un reducto cada vez más pequeño que siguió utilizando su nombre sin tener ya nada que ver con roma, es como si consideraras el sacro Romano imperio como también parte del imperio



No estoy de acuerdo. En la época de Justiniano, el Imperio Romano de Oriente recuperó buena parte del Imperio Romano de Occidente. Obviamente, aquellos territorios que tenían más interés. Fueron los tiempos en que el territorio y población alcanzaron su mayor esplendor. Esos territorios de Occidente los mantuvieron hasta la llegada de los árabes, al menos en su mayor parte.

Por otro lado, hay un consenso generalizado en que el declive del Imperio Romano de Oriente comienza en el siglo XI. Y a ello contribuyeron las continúas guerras civiles.

Tampoco olvidemos que durante casi un milenio fue un muy importante centro comercial.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. En la época de Justiniano, el Imperio Romano de Oriente recuperó buena parte del Imperio Romano de Occidente. Obviamente, aquellos territorios que tenían más interés. Fueron los tiempos en que el territorio y población alcanzaron su mayor esplendor. Esos territorios de Occidente los mantuvieron hasta la llegada de los árabes, al menos en su mayor parte.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay un consenso generalizado en que el declive del Imperio Romano de Oriente comienza en el siglo XI. Y a ello contribuyeron las continúas guerras civiles.
> 
> ...



Si, Justiniano.. pero Justiniano es del 500.. también me parece que fuera del código, sus conquistas no fueron tan duraderas, luego esta’ la historia de Belisario que nos cuenta como ya había poca recompensa hacia los que trabajan para el imperio

de allí a 1453 es una decadencia lenta pero continua e imparable. No nos acordamos de muchos emperadores ni eventos de esos 1000 años.

el hecho de que hayan mantenido el nombre es porque le daba prestigio a nivel internacional puesto que todos sabían qué había sido el imperio, era como auto-declararse los únicos herederos “oficiales” de la civilización


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Llevo más de 4 décadas estudiando al Imperio Romano y a día de hoy sigo sin tener claras cuáles fueron las causas reales para un colapso de tales dimensiones.

No será que no haya leído mucho sobre el particular... Sin embargo, no he encontrado nada que me convenza realmente.

El libro del enlace miraré de comprarlo. Suelo adquirir todo lo que sale sobre Roma y que tenga interés para mi.

A mí siempre me ha llamado la atención que los principales pueblos que invadieron el Imperio Romano de Occidente fueron pueblos migratorios más que germanos. De hecho, visigodos, alanos y otros eran vecinos del Imperio Romano de Oriente... Los ostrogodos estaban un poco más al norte de aquellas latitudes.

Esos pueblos migraron a consecuencia de la irrupción de los hunos y que incluso llegaron a sitiar a Bizancio, pero sin poder asaltarla con éxito... Luego, el ejército romano de Oriente debía ser bastante fuerte o más de lo que se suele pensar...

Y las mismas dudas albergo sobre el colapso visigodo en la península. Sabemos que la invasión árabe fue con tropas muy reducidas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Si, Justiniano.. pero Justiniano es del 500.. también me parece que fuera del código, sus conquistas no fueron tan duraderas, luego esta’ la historia de Belisario que nos cuenta como ya había poca recompensa hacia los que trabajan para el imperio
> 
> de allí a 1453 es una decadencia lenta pero continua e imparable. No nos acordamos de muchos emperadores ni eventos de esos 1000 años.
> 
> el hecho de que hayan mantenido el nombre es porque le daba prestigio a nivel internacional puesto que todos sabían qué había sido el imperio, era como auto-declararse los únicos herederos “oficiales” de la civilización



Hasta la irrupción árabe... Y no olvidemos que Bizancio fue importantísimo centro comercial y necesario en la Ruta de la Seda.

Saludos.


----------



## zahoriblanco (5 Nov 2022)

Hola, muy buen hilo. Escuche en un podcast q hubo una guerra terrible entre Bizancio y los Persas y ambos quedaron tan devastados y con tan pocos hombres que esto fue lo que facilitó que los mahometanos se expandieran de forma vertiginosa simplemente teniendo hijos con las mujeres que quedaban en Persia y Bizancio y haciendo que esos hijos fueran musulmanes


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Hola, muy buen hilo. Escuche en un podcast q hubo una guerra terrible entre Bizancio y los Persas y ambos quedaron tan devastados y con tan pocos hombres que esto fue lo que facilitó que los mahometanos se expandieran de forma vertiginosa simplemente teniendo hijos con las mujeres que quedaban en Persia y Bizancio y haciendo que esos hijos fueran musulmanes



Hola, Buenas Tardes: En el siglo VII, Bizancio tuvo que hacer frente a las amenazas externas de los avaros y de los persas. Finalmente, acabaría derrotando a ambos.

Pero después llegaron los árabes y los hunos onoguros, más conocidos hoy en día como búlgaros...

Y en su decadencia final pesó muy mucho que los cruzados, junto con los venecianos, se apoderarán y saquearan Constantinopla en 1204. En esa época, sus grandes enemigos eran los turcos de la dinastía de los Selyucidas. 

Al final, Bizancio cayó ante los turcos otomanos.

En lo personal, considero admirable cómo consiguió sobrevivir el Imperio Romano de Oriente durante un milenio... y guerreando sin cesar.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No se macho, yo no veo que ningún estado adelgace. Más bien lo contrario, el estado está comiéndose los pocos reductos de libertad individual, por no hablar de la económica.
> 
> No se si el imperio romano cayó por "poco estado" (es la primera vez que oigo esa teoría, antes bien la famosa intervención en los precios del trigo de Diocleciano, se suelen citar como causa clásica del caos económico e infacionario previo a la debacle), pero lo que es claro es que occidente cuando caiga no será por poco estado.
> 
> ...



Lo que está adelgazando es lo que recibimos a cambio de nuestros impuestos, exactamente igual que en la decadencia final del imperio romano occidental, donde todo se lo comía la burocracia, la casa imperial y el ejército mientras les decían a los ciudadanos romanos que tenían que mantener ellos mismos sus infraestructuras, acueductos y murallas, y hasta defenderse de los bárbaros, que el ejército imperial estaba para proteger al emperador y poco más... Y éstos evidentemente con el tiempo dijeron que para ese viaje que pagara impuestos su puñetera madre, que en el campo con un cacho de tierra bajo la protección de algún señor protofeudal que les defendiera de la banda bárbara de turno les sobraba y se vivía más "barato"....y eso ocasionó una espiral de cada vez menor recaudación de impuestos que acabó con todo (ser recaudador se convirtió en profesión "de riesgo" con una alta mortalidad...) con regiones enteras que acabaron en rebeldía directamente con bandas de ex soldados y ciudadanos romanos convertidos en bandidos y saqueadores (bagaudas) teniendo los emperadores que enviar a bárbaros más o menos romanizados a poner orden incluso.... Y de esos polvos.... 

Y lo de la causa del edicto de precios de Diocleciano es un clásico ejemplo que no explica que la parte oriental siguiera siendo próspera, la historiografia moderna considera que en realidad tuvo muy poco impacto y en todo caso se derogo pocos años después visto su escaso éxito....


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Habiendo leído el gibbons dudo de las fáciles explicaciones que entran en una pagina.. hay multitudes de razones que llevaron al colapso
> 
> Un solo apunte, cuando dices que hay que explicar la caída también del imperio de oriente no estoy de acuerdo; el imperio fue otra cosa, pero tras el 400 eso fue solo un reducto cada vez más pequeño que siguió utilizando su nombre sin tener ya nada que ver con roma, es como si consideraras el sacro Romano imperio como también parte del imperio



Por un lado, las tesis de Gibbons son muy antiguas y se han desmontado muchas de ellas con el tiempo con nuevos hallazgos arqueológicos y el trabajo de la historiografia moderna.... Por ejemplo, el tema de que el cristianismo supuestamente debilitara al imperio no explica que no sólo perviviera la Oriental, sino que reconquistara parte de la Occidental con Justiniano. 

Por otra parte, el Imperio Oriental era tan romano como el occidental en el siglo V (los emperadores eran hermanos y las instituciones y el ejército eran equivalentes) y no cayó y ellos mismos se consideraban ROMANOS (lo de imperio bizantino es una convención histórica muy posterior, ellos no se consideraban ni bizantinos ni griegos...). Evidentemente con el paso de los siglos fueron evolucionando y cambiando, clave de su supervivencia junto con el rico comercio de la ruta de la seda como bien ha apuntado Fernando, pero exactamente igual que la Roma republicana poco tenía que ver con el Bajo Imperio (la República nunca habría tolerado un emperador absoluto de tipo Oriental como fue Constantino el Grande por ejemplo ni todos esos rituales...). 

Por último, efectivamente las conquistas de Justiniano fueron efímeras efectivamente, pero tuvieron un mérito enorme porque se consiguieron con ejércitos muy pequeños comparados con las antiguas legiones (pero muy sofisticados y profesionalizados), prueba de la prosperidad que tenían, pero tuvieron la mala suerte de encontrarse con unas condiciones espantosas que les impidió conservarlas y que de hecho habrían liquidado a cualquier otro imperio de haber tenido que sufrirlas : la peste justiniana que dreno espectacularmente sus recursos humanos y materiales (el propio emperador por poco la palma), las invasiones coordinadas de avaros y persas que se consiguieron superar por los pelos a un coste tremendo también y de propina pocos años después los árabes.... Simplemente no tuvieron oportunidad ni tiempo de recuperarse entre un desastre y otro y demasiado que sobrevivieron aunque fuera a escala reducida, pues precisamente eso demostró su fortaleza como imperio pese a sufrir todas las causas que supuestamente acabaron con el Occidental (al menos hasta que los cruzados fueron a joderlo todo siglos después....)


----------



## asqueado (5 Nov 2022)

*Buenas tardes, bueno acabo de regresar del viaje que he efectuado a la costa del sol, para visitar a mis familiares, este verano no pude salir por probremas graves de salud de mi esposa.

QUE DICEN USTEDES QUE ESTAMOS EN CRISIS ??????, yo no he notado nada, autovias masificadas, ciudadades a tope, como si estuvieramos en verano, aparte del buen clima que siempre hace por esa zona, yo he visto mas que nunca quiris y gastando como si no hubiera un mañana. La restauracion a tope mañana-tarde y noche, con personas nacionales y extranjeras, es como si estas ultimas temiendo el frio y el recibo de pago de calefaccion le saliera mas barato venirse a este pais.

Luego viene el atraco a mano armada de los peajes, si no quieres ir como una tortuguita con demasiadas curvas y señales de 80, con peligro de la fotito, tienes que pagar el tributo a la mafia, por ejemplo el peaje de las Pedrizas 5,40 euros, o el peaje de Fuengirola-Marbella de 4,80 euros, ahora esta en oferta porque cuando llega el verano lo ponen a 7,50 euros, si no, ya sabes a tragar mierda. Estamos pagando las vias rapidas de la costa mediterranea a precio de oro, sin otra opcion decente debido a la masificacion. Desde luego nos estan poniendo a prueba para cuando nos cobren por circular por cualquier autovia o carretera, ya para el año que viene algunos vehiculos no podran entran a las ciudades y los que puedan le cobraran una tasa, que bonita es la democracia “ es lo mas de lo mas “*


----------



## FranMen (5 Nov 2022)

Mi humilde opinión es que el Imperio Romano cayó porque no había más territorios ricos cerca que esquilmar. Una ballena tan grande tiene que estar moviéndose y comiendo sin parar, cuando la comida se acaba cae. Es lo que veo que está ocurriendo ahora, si fuésemos listos y organizados nos adaptaríamos al mundo en decrecimiento que nos viene pero todos queremos más, es más, en una situación como la actual los ricos quieren seguir creciendo al mismo ritmo y no pueden hacerlo a través del crecimiento del planeta así que lo hacen pisando más a sus congéneres más débiles. El egoísmo y la corrupción son marca del ser humano por eso el socialismo es una utopia (ojalá se pudiera aplicar a los seres humanos)


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

Hola, asqueado: Claro que hay Crisis. Cualquiera que vaya al súper, que pague las facturas de los suministros o llene el depósito del vehículo sabe que los precios andan disparados y eso no se contrarrestado ni con salarios ni pensiones.

Yo vivo en una zona turística y he observado lo mismo que tú. De hecho, el sector turístico ha vivido uno de sus mejores años y aún así sus márgenes han descendido en muchos casos.

Hay una explicación bastante sencilla y es que la gente ha pasado por una dura etapa de restricciones, de manera que muchos han decidido disfrutar un poco más de la vida y "adelgazar" su cuenta corriente... No tengo ningún reparo en decir que he hecho lo mismo. Eso no quita para que una inmensa mayoría de personas lo estén pasando mal y hayan prescindido de las vacaciones, así como de casi todo aquello relacionado con el ocio.

Tengo familia en el Reino Unido (Inglaterra y Escocia) y es lógico que los británicos vengan a España. Los precios son infinitamente más baratos aquí que allí. Luego el clima y la comida, mejor dicho la bebida... hacen el resto. Por otro lado, el tipo de cambio les sigue favoreciendo.

@asqueado, la Crisis todavía no se ha hecho palpable en toda su crudeza. Si llega una recesión es cuando la percibiremos con una mayor intensidad.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

@FranMen: Como he comentado, he dedicado muchos años de mi vida a estudiar a los romanos y cómo terminó el Imperio Romano de Occidente sigue siendo un misterio en cuanto a poder explicar un colapso que fue casi repentino. Debieron de haber muchas causas a la vez. Y ten en cuenta que hacía unos siglos que los romanos habían dejado de ser tan expansionistas y se limitaban a defender sus fronteras.

Para mí, el Imperio Romano ha sido junto al chino el más importante que ha existido en el mundo. También tuvo mucha templanza y suerte a lo largo de su historia. Aníbal estuvo a punto de destrozarlo y si no lo consiguió fue por la incompetencia del Senado y de la aristocracia cartaginesa. Luego, también Espartaco lo puso en un brete. Me refiero a hechos acontecidos en suelo romano.

Quizás, algún día sepamos lo que sucedió realmente o, a lo mejor, las cosas se precipitan en nuestros tiempos y nos dan una respuesta... "parecida".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hoy leía un dato que, en parte, explica porqué el mundo está como está: los 10 hombres más ricos del mundo poseen -y en gran medida acumulan- más riqueza que los 3.100 millones de personas más pobres... Sencillamente, INMORAL, si tenemos en cuenta que esta cifra representa casi el 76% de la riqueza mundial.

Grandes aumentos en el pago a ejecutivos están contribuyendo a niveles más altos en la desigualdad de ingresos.

Tomemos como ejemplo un CEO corporativo típico. En 1965, él -todos los CEO eran hombres blancos entonces, y la mayoría todavía lo son hoy en los EE.UU.- ganaba aproximadamente 20 veces la cantidad de un trabajador promedio en la compañía que dirigía. En 2018, el CEO típico ganaba 278 veces más que sus empleados típicos.

En el mundo hay más o menos 2.700 multimillonarios y que no ganan su dinero a través de los salarios, sino a través de los beneficios que obtienen por el valor de sus acciones y otras inversiones.

Sus activos han crecido en gran parte debido a una cascada de exenciones de impuestos corporativas e individuales. Cuando los ricos estadounidenses ganan dinero a través de los beneficios de capital, la tasa impositiva más allá que pagan es del 20%.

Elon Musk ganó $ 383 millones por día en el 2020 y la acumulación de riqueza es extrema. Pero los fundadores de varias empresas tecnológicas, como Google, Facebook y Amazon, han ganado muchos miles de millones de Dólares en muy pocos años. Una persona promedio nunca podría ganar tanto dinero solo con un salario.

Los economistas que estudian la desigualdad global han descubierto que los ricos en los grandes países de habla inglesa, junto con China y la India, han visto un aumento dramático en sus ganancias desde la década de los 80. La desigualdad retumbó como desregulación y liberación económica. Los programas y otras políticas crearon oportunidades para que los ricos se enriquezcan.

A todo esto, algunos dirán y qué... Pues, esto puede convertirse en algo muy peligroso con el tiempo. Y es que tanta desigualdad puede frenar el crecimiento económico. La desigualdad extrema también puede exacerbar disfunción política y socavar la fe en sistemas políticos y económicos. También puede erosionar los principios de equidad y normas democráticas para compartir poder y recursos.

Lo que no es admisible por pura lógica es que las personas más ricas tengan más riqueza que países enteros. Tal poder e influencia extremos en manos de unos pocos que enfrentan poca responsabilidad es preocupante...

Realmente, creo que se necesita un "cambio" en esta dinámica. Y tampoco tengo dudas de que acabará llegando, ya sea por las buenas o por las... malas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

En los últimos meses, el Oro parece haber perdido bastante "brillo" y su sector está siendo olvidado por los inversores. Hoy en día, los MPs así como las mineras se encuentran realmente a precios bastante "tirados".

Sin embargo, parece que hay un comprador soberano "misterioso" en el mercado del Oro. Y parece tener un apetito insaciable por el metal precioso...

Reuters informó esta semana que los Bancos Centrales compraron un récord de 399 toneladas de Oro por valor de $ 20.000 millones en el tercer trimestre de este año.

La demanda de Oro también fue relevante por parte de los joyeros y compradores de lingotes y monedas.de Oro, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro en su último informe trimestral, pero los ETFs redujeron su posesión...

Bloomberg ha detectado compradores que denomina "ballenas misteriosas" y postula que puedan ser probablemente China, Rusia, Arabia Saudita o la India.

Estos nombres tienen en común que son parte de la alianza BRICS recientemente fortalecida...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Nov 2022)

Resumiendo: Se avecina un colapso, ¿Cómo de grave será? ¿Prohibición del fracking? La otra crisis energética


Publicado originalmente en consciousnessofsheep.co.uk por Tim Watkins Se avecina un colapso Los medios de comunicación del establishment siguen afirmando que los bancos centrales están subiendo los tipos de interés para frenar la inflación. Si esto es cierto, sólo podemos suponer que los...




telegra.ph


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Nov 2022)

timi dijo:


> Resumiendo: Se avecina un colapso, ¿Cómo de grave será? ¿Prohibición del fracking? La otra crisis energética
> 
> 
> Publicado originalmente en consciousnessofsheep.co.uk por Tim Watkins Se avecina un colapso Los medios de comunicación del establishment siguen afirmando que los bancos centrales están subiendo los tipos de interés para frenar la inflación. Si esto es cierto, sólo podemos suponer que los...
> ...



Hola a todos. Interesante artículo. Pero lo del fracking no deja de ser postureo político, bastante mezquino. El fracking no movería la aguja del precio de gas por si solo. Al mismo consumo de gas del 2021 en UK, la estimación más optimista es una contribución del fracking a la matriz de gas en 2025 de un 5%. sSimse activan iniciativas de reducción de consumo / eficiencia energética, podría llegar a ser como máximo un 15%. Y no olvidemos que la tasa de declino promedio por pozo es 60%, así que un Capex muy intensivo. El debate del fracking es pan y circo.

Saludos

JG


----------



## Tio Pepe (7 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Claro que hay Crisis. Cualquiera que vaya al súper, que pague las facturas de los suministros o llene el depósito del vehículo sabe que los precios andan disparados y eso no se contrarrestado ni con salarios ni pensiones.
> 
> Yo vivo en una zona turística y he observado lo mismo que tú. De hecho, el sector turístico ha vivido uno de sus mejores años y aún así sus márgenes han descendido en muchos casos.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con lo de que la gente intenta/quiere seguir disfrutando mientras "adelgazan" su cuenta corriente. De hecho es curioso la manera que algunos consiguen seguir "como si nada":


Un poco surrealista, prefieren disfrutar de un iPhone 13 aunque sea pagando una triste cuota a plazos de algo que nunca será suyo...

Creo que ya lo hemos compartido alguna vez, pero si fuera el caso pongo los datos actualizados, el ritmo al que se están evaporando los ahorros sigue sin descanso, y ya casi ha desaparecido todo lo ahorrado durante la pandemia.


Esto junto a los créditos que están de nuevo creciendo, de hecho es triste ver que muchos de los ahorros generados no han servido para disminuir las deudas sino que muchos los habrán disfrutado como dinero caído del cielo:



Que viene la crisis está garantizado, y las empresas lo van a empezar a pasar mal. Las empresas siguen con los costes de producción desbocados (por encima del 40% ya), y eso lo unimos con un endeudamiento crónico del sector privado. Ahora unamos a la derivada el tipo de interés que deben conseguir muchas de estas empresas en este momento, cuando hasta hace poco conseguían tipos de interés cercanos a 0... Creo que no hace falta decir nada más.



Yo aún recuerdo cuando el plena crisis financiera un amigo me decía eso típico de... "pues yo no noto la crisis". Claro... el paro no es un problema para el 75% de la población...


----------



## Gusman (7 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con lo de que la gente intenta/quiere seguir disfrutando mientras "adelgazan" su cuenta corriente. De hecho es curioso la manera que algunos consiguen seguir "como si nada":
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252811
> 
> Un poco surrealista, prefieren disfrutar de un iPhone 13 aunque sea pagando una triste cuota a plazos de algo que nunca será suyo...
> ...



No tendras nada, ni movil y seras feliz.
AGENDA (GENOCIDA) 2030


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Nov 2022)

Buenas tardes,

A todo esto, uno lee las tesis del famoso Antonio Turiel que además las soporta con abundantes datos y gráficos y se le ponen ya a uno los huevos de corbata:









El porqué de un llamamiento


Queridos lectores: Ayer, mientras aún me encontraba en Toulouse, escribí un mensaje en el canal de Telegram en el que difundo noticias d...




crashoil.blogspot.com





- Existencias de diésel bajo mínimos y varios países teniendo que tirar ya de reservas estratégicas nacionales para que no cunda el pánico desde hace meses...
- Industria química y metalúrgica alemanas y europeas en general mandando una señal de SOS bien gorda de que o le resuelven la papeleta del coste/suministro de gas BARATO o tendrán que cerrar el año que viene y trasladarse a otros países, cosa que generaría una cascada BRUTAL de quiebras y despidos por parte de toda la industria dependiente de las mismas (especialmente de BASF) que dejaría en anécdota la de 2008...
- y de propina EEUU diciendo que sin problema, que ellos venden gas (mucho más caro), armas (esas a "precio amigo") y si hace hace falta "acogen temporalmente" toda industria que quiera instalarse en su fronteras para competir con los "malvados chinos" que ellos sí les pondrían gas baratito...

Todo esto en medio de una vorágine de países tipo BRICS y en desarrollo que se están coordinando a la chita callando con Rusia y China para intentar abandonar el patrón petrodólar por la enorme desconfianza que les ha provocado el tema de las sanciones rusas por si ellos fueran los siguientes...

Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que dada la importancia CRÍTICA de dicho eje para la economía useña (de nada sirve tener las fuerzas armadas más potentes del mundo si simplemente no puedes pagarlas como bien descubrieron los soviéticos...) me daba bastante miedo de lo que serían capaces los useños para mantenerlo a toda costa (por mucho menos convirtieron a Irak y Libia en los eriales que son hoy....) y está claro que la cosa es mucho más seria de lo que nos quieren hacer creer y el peligro de colapso "petrodolarero" está mucho más cercano habida cuenta de que los useños están dispuestos a SACRIFICAR A TODA EUROPA exprimiéndola como un limón dejándola en la miseria, desindustrializada y totalmente dependiente de su suministro de energía, armas y pronto de sus industrias conforme vayan cerrando y desmantelando/trasladadon las uropedas si nada lo remedia y conforme vaya escalando este conflicto con posibles futuras sanciones a China que nos impida proveernos de ellos de cada vez más cosas a buen precio (pero eh, aquí está papi USA al rescate para suministrarlas, aunque "levemente" más caras....) y aquí estamos, viéndolas venir a toda pastilla a una velocidad que nunca habría imaginado....

Al menos en Ex-pain no sufriremos "tanto" habida cuenta el erial industrial y energético que somos desde hace décadas.....


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Teorías de la conspiración: para unos un signo de pensamiento crítico y para otros un signo de insubordinación peligrosa. Ya lo vimos durante la puta "Pandemia"...

El término se ha utilizado durante mucho tiempo de forma despectiva para menospreciar las ideas de una persona que no necesariamente acepta que todo se puede tomar al pie de la letra. En estos días, se usa para denotar una forma de pensamiento que es francamente "peligroso", incluso una amenaza existencial para la Sociedad civil.

A qué se debe tanto miedo?

Antes al "conspiranoico" lo consideraban un excéntrico y en el mejor de los casos...

Sin embargo, esto ha cambiado y ahora tenemos a los medios de comunicación advirtiendo sobre el peligro que representan las teorías de la conspiración y las personas que las defienden.

Y ya en el 2019, el FBI dijo que la teoría de la conspiración planteaba una amenaza de terrorismo doméstico:

"El FBI evalúa las teorías de la conspiración política antigubernamentales, basadas en la identidad y marginales, muy probablemente motivan a algunos extremistas nacionales, total o parcialmente, a cometer actividades criminales y a veces violentas". Y se añadía: "El FBI evalúa además en algunos casos que estas teorías de la conspiración probablemente fomentan el ataque a personas, lugares y organizaciones específicas, aumentando así la probabilidad de violencia contra estos objetivos ".

El documento continuó diciendo que la oficina llegó a su conclusión "con alta confianza" y con base en la información que obtuvo de otras agencias federales, información de código abierto, documentos judiciales, investigaciones del FBI y fueentes humanas.

En realidad, el FBI es manejado por "otros" tipos más "influyentes"... Total, a Trump se le investigó de una forma más que cuestionable si tenemos en cuenta que de Hillary Clinton se pasó cómo si nada hubiera hecho...

Luego tenemos a las personas que se consideran más inteligentes que el resto de nosotros: los "académicos"... A raíz de la "Pandemia" muchos de ellos se comportaron como auténticos déspotas del Sistema y no permitieron la exposición de dudas más que razonables... como se está demostrando últimamente, aunque los massM..... NO informen sobre ello.

Y lo que estamos viendo son los efectos políticos de un cambio en que se pretende difundir una forma de conspiración políticamente maligna, pero sin la... teoría.

Quizás, y solo quizás, la cuestión sea que las teorías de la conspiración son a menudo más certeras que las noticias...

Saludos.


----------



## nada2 (7 Nov 2022)

El sistema odia las teorias de "conspiraciones" porque contradicen la versión oficial.
En verdad nada tienen que ver con terrorismos y similares.
La mitad de ellas son locuras, pero la otra mitad son razonables y evidentes.
Que se quieren cargar la industria europea y hundir a Europa con las sanciones no es una conspiración, es una evidencia.
Grafenos y 5G si que son conspiraciones infumables.
Lo mezclan todo para desacreditar lo que no les conviene.
Es parte de la maquinaria de propaganda.
«_Quien controla_ el presente _controla_ el pasado y _quien controla_ el pasado _controlará_ el futuro.» G.Orwell


----------



## ELOS (7 Nov 2022)

A estas alturas de la película ya deberíamos saber quienes son los hilos que mueve nuestro enemigo.
Personalmente sé que depende de quien desmienta una noticia o cualquier teoría, como mínimo debería consultar otras fuentes o descartarla directamente. Es ver alguna noticia en tv (pido perdón) de la guerra de ucrania, por ejemplo, y reafirmar mi teoría.
Un claro ejemplo fue el desterrado y ridiculizado Miguel Bosé. Se aprovecharon de su supuestos problemas psicológicos para llamarle loco y conspiranoico, a pesar de que el mensaje que daba era el de advertirnos de lo que se podía venir encima.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Mira, yo también veo la TV, más como "ruido de fondo" o entretenimiento. En lo relacionado con las noticias me sirve para ir midiendo la capacidad de mentir que indudablemente poseen.

En cualquier caso, han conseguido buena parte de sus objetivos, y básicamente dos: que hayan personas que crean lo que dice la TV porque debe ser verdad... Y que otras personas dejen de lado su información, pero no como una respuesta crítica, sino por puro pasotismo. Ambas opciones favorecen al Sistema.

Luego, existen también aquellos que buscan la politización radical en todo y la TV, en sus distintas y "coloreadas" cadenas, les ofrece una excelente alternativa. De paso, se "calienta" todavía más al personal de la calle...

Respecto a Miguel Bosé, me parece que está siendo utilizado por parte de algunos de los "buenos". Cerca de donde vivo montaron un "espectáculo" que lo único que consiguió es que aumentará su descrédito. Vaya por delante que estoy convencido de que él cree en lo que dice, pero tengo la sensación de que lo están utilizando, tanto a él como a su pasta...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (7 Nov 2022)

Es increíble lo cínico que se puede volver uno, viendo o escuchando "información" sabiendo que mienten descaradamente.
La verdad es que retroalimenta la desconfianza y el odio hacia los medios de masas.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es increíble lo cínico que se puede volver uno, viendo o escuchando "información" sabiendo que mienten descaradamente.
> La verdad es que retroalimenta la desconfianza y el odio hacia los medios de masas.



Yo soy tremendamente práctico... Vivimos tiempos donde impera la hipocresía. Por eso mismo, es interesante contrastar y comparar la información que uno recibe, ya sea la "oficial" o la "alternativa". Después, cada cual debe aplicar su particular "filtro" y que, por regla general, suele tener un sesgo subjetivo. Pasar al siguiente nivel, es decir el "objetivo" requiere de una cierta experiencia y sobre todo poseer buenas fuentes de información...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con lo de que la gente intenta/quiere seguir disfrutando mientras "adelgazan" su cuenta corriente. De hecho es curioso la manera que algunos consiguen seguir "como si nada":
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252811
> 
> Un poco surrealista, prefieren disfrutar de un iPhone 13 aunque sea pagando una triste cuota a plazos de algo que nunca será suyo...
> ...



Viendo los gráficos me da la impresión de que vienen quiebras muy gordas lo que significa oportunidades para quien tenga liquidez y sepa escoger el trigo de la paja. Deflación temporal para después retomar un inflación mayor que la actual al quedar pocas empresas supervivientes que se queden con el mercado.
Si es así también habrá una ventana para los MPs


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Viendo los gráficos me da la impresión de que vienen quiebras muy gordas lo que significa oportunidades para quien tenga liquidez y sepa escoger el trigo de la paja. Deflación temporal para después retomar un inflación mayor que la actual al quedar pocas empresas supervivientes que se queden con el mercado.
> Si es así también habrá una ventana para los MPs



El mayor riesgo lo estoy viendo en que todo esto derive en una Estanflación...Salir de ella siempre ha sido muy costoso porque no es un fenómeno "transitorio"...

De todas formas, hasta parece que se haya buscado. Primero, por la demencial política monetaria ejercida por lo Bancos Centrales. Y segundo por las políticas occidentales seguidas para luchar contra el "cambio climático", la Crisis energética, etc. Si a eso le sumamos una situación geopolítica explosiva, pues...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (8 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El mayor riesgo lo estoy viendo en que todo esto derive en una Estanflación...Salir de ella siempre ha sido muy costoso porque no es un fenómeno "transitorio"...
> 
> De todas formas, hasta parece que se haya buscado. Primero, por la demencial política monetaria ejercida por lo Bancos Centrales. Y segundo por las políticas occidentales seguidas para luchar contra el "cambio climático", la Crisis energética, etc. Si a eso le sumamos una situación geopolítica explosiva, pues...
> 
> Saludos.



Pero pienso que va a ser en dos pasos , primero una claudicación


----------



## ELOS (8 Nov 2022)

Por supuesto que se ha buscado esta situación.
Es que no hay otra solución que hagan reventar todo, posiblemente mediante una guerra mundial, y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por supuesto que se ha buscado esta situación.
> Es que no hay otra solución que hagan reventar todo, posiblemente mediante una guerra mundial, y vuelta a empezar.



Bretton Woods 3.0. La que nos espera.


----------



## FranMen (8 Nov 2022)

Escuchando la radio: al ritmo de gasto actual, las familias se quedarán sin ahorros a mitad del año que viene


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

Veremos... El próximo año se presenta harto complicado. Es posible que en Enero/Febrero ya empiece a bajar el consumo. Esperemos que el mercado laboral se vaya manteniendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por supuesto que se ha buscado esta situación.
> Es que no hay otra solución que hagan reventar todo, posiblemente mediante una guerra mundial, y vuelta a empezar.



Sé que muchos apostáis a que la situación actual es producida de forma deliberada para reventarlo todo, pero yo tengo mis dudas, creo que alguna vez lo he compartido por aquí, y vistos los acontecimientos de UK sigo percibiendo la misma sensación.

En UK, hemos visto como Liz Truss se presentaba ante las primarias con un programa claro, una bajada sin precedentes de impuestos, junto con unas medidas de estímulo todas ellas mediante la emisión de deuda. Es decir, estábamos hablando de que en un entorno con una inflación del 10% la idea de esta genio de las finanzas era ¿seguir estimulando la economía para quizás provocar una hiperinflación sin precedentes?

Y esta "gran" líder ya a finales de julio se le auguraba una victoria casi clara (Liz Truss Has 90% Chance of Becoming UK’s Next Prime Minister) que por supuesto era por el gran apoyo popular tanto en el partido como de la ciudadanía. Por contra Sunak ya en ese momento se declaraba partidario de la contención. Pues ya sabemos el resultado, ganó Liz Truss de calle, aunque posteriormente el mercado se la acabó ventilando en menos de dos meses.

Lo mismo pasa en todo el mundo, ¿Qué España podría ser fiscalmente responsable? Por supuesto, pero eso implicaría meter tijeretazo a las pensiones. ¿Alguien lo va a hacer? No, porque los pensionistas son 10 millones de potenciales votantes. Y eso por lo tanto significa que España está abocada al fracaso ya que nunca va a conseguir unos presupuestos donde se ingrese más de lo que se gasta. A no ser por supuesto, que venga impuesto desde el exterior.

El problema no es otro que los políticos se van a preocupar de salir releegidos, no de mirar por el pueblo al que afirman representar. ¿Y cuál es la mejor manera de ser releegido? Creo que eso ya lo sabemos todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

Hola, Tío: Pepe: No creo que sea necesario ningún "tijeretazo" a las pensiones, máxime cuando han sido esas generaciones pasadas las que sacaron al país del "pozo" donde estaba metido... Y, además, cotizando y durante muchísimo tiempo.

Lo que se tiene que hacer es dinamizar el mercado laboral y que se cobren salarios dignos de una puñetera vez. Una de las cosas buenas que ha hecho este Gobierno es subir el SMI y que daba pena... siendo España una de las principales economías de la zona Euro.

De seguir con este "mantra", los que tendréis un buen "tijeretazo" sois aquellos a los que os queden bastantes años para la jubilación.

Y, SÍ, hay millones de pensionistas en España que no van a aceptar ningún "tijeretazo" a lo que se han ganado... Igual creéis que las pensiones se han "regalado".

Por cierto, la "tijera" se ha ido utilizando en los últimos años y "adelgazando" las pensiones a percibir.

Y hay muchas partidas en este país donde poder recortar.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Sé que muchos apostáis a que la situación actual es producida de forma deliberada para reventarlo todo, pero yo tengo mis dudas, creo que alguna vez lo he compartido por aquí, y vistos los acontecimientos de UK sigo percibiendo la misma sensación.
> 
> En UK, hemos visto como Liz Truss se presentaba ante las primarias con un programa claro, una bajada sin precedentes de impuestos, junto con unas medidas de estímulo todas ellas mediante la emisión de deuda. Es decir, estábamos hablando de que en un entorno con una inflación del 10% la idea de esta genio de las finanzas era ¿seguir estimulando la economía para quizás provocar una hiperinflación sin precedentes?
> 
> ...



Los líderes de los países occidentales son simples peones en una gran partida de ajedrez.
Aquí el Viruelo ya a obedecido suficiente y ya sabe que el siguiente será Frijolito.
Por supuesto que ninguno de ellos va a sacar la tijera en lo que debería y aparte de que perderían votos, como comentas, es que quizá si lo hicieran empezaría a resolverse el gran problema económico que padece este país. Y eso no interesa a los jugadores de la partida,


----------



## ELOS (8 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tío: Pepe: No creo que sea necesario ningún "tijeretazo" a las pensiones, máxime cuando han sido esas generaciones pasadas las que sacaron al país del "pozo" donde estaba metido... Y, además, cotizando y durante muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> Lo que se tiene que hacer es dinamizar el mercado laboral y que se cobren salarios dignos de una puñetera vez. Una de las cosas buenas que ha hecho este Gobierno es subir el SMI y que daba pena... siendo España una de las principales economías de la zona Euro.
> 
> ...



Discrepo contigo, Fernando.

Quizá es que el problema de los sueldos irrisorios es que ese trabajo o esa empresa no es lo mínimamente productiva como para tener un mayor sueldo. Creo que suelen ser trabajos de poco valor añadido. Conozco a pequeños empresarios que están ahogados por la administración y lógicamente pagan los sueldos que pagan. Subir el smi no beneficia a esos puestos de trabajo precisamente.
Quizás podríamos señalar a los miles de funcionarios puestos "a dedo" que son totalmente caros e improductivos.

En el tema de pensiones, totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Son los que nos han facilitando este (falso) bienestar los que merecen pensiones dignas por mucho que nos quejemos sus descendientes, de los que somos culpables de habernos dejado robar esos derechos que ellos ganaron con su esfuerzo.

A pesar de todo, hay que reconocer que esas pensiones no son sostenibles desde hace ya algunas décadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Qué sueldos pensáis que se han cobrado en el pasado...

Hubo décadas que en España se trabajó como burros. Echando cantidad de horas y con mucha menos "comodidad" en la forma de trabajar.

Bueno, yo ya estoy jubilado, así que la faena ya la tengo hecha... pero sois los más jóvenes los que debéis intentar defender vuestros derechos.

Y te recuerdo que hasta la Crisis del 2008, NADIE se acordaba de las pensiones y cuál era entonces la Deuda vs PIB... Es desde aquel entonces que España NO ha levantado cabeza y así vamos camino de duplicar la deuda de aquel entonces...

En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Qué sueldos pensáis que se han cobrado en el pasado...
> 
> Hubo décadas que en España se trabajó como burros. Echando cantidad de horas y con mucha menos "comodidad" en la forma de trabajar.
> 
> ...



Mi padre trabajó toda su vida y ya emigrado a Barna, trabajó durante 15 veranos consecutivos sus vacaciones veraniegas para poder pagarnos una casita en la playa de la cual disfrutamos sus hijos durante ese tiempo pero él no.
Y todavía tengo algún hermano que no aprecia ese esfuerzo. Imagina la gente joven...

Obviamente ya hemos perdido esos derechos merecidamente. Vivimos en una sociedad completamente en decadencia.

Creo que en 2008 fue el pistoletazo de salida de la ruina de nuestro país.
Pienso que no va a haber un presidente tan tóxico como nuestro Zparo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Es que fue así... Éramos gente de otra "pasta" y todavía lo fueron más las generaciones anteriores.

Y ten en cuenta que en esas épocas, NO habían ayudas de ningún tipo...

Puestos a usar "tijeretazos" hay mucho por donde recortar... Ahora se ha implementado en la Sociedad la "cultura" del mínimo esfuerzo. Si hay "jóvenes" de alrededor los 30 años que apenas han cotizado... Luego, hay también mucho funcionario público que se lo está llevando "muerto", especialmente en los cargos más altos y que son los que reciben mayores remuneraciones.

Bueno, Zapatero fue uno de los peores presidentes del Gobierno que hemos tenido, pero le sucedió un Rajoy que fue nefasto.... Zapatero, haciéndolo mal, dejó la Deuda vs PIB en aproximadamente el 70%...

Y me voy a cenar...

Saludos.


----------



## junio (8 Nov 2022)

Por eso vamos a colapsar, porque es la única salida, la única solución posible para resetearlo todo y volver a empezar de nuevo, el sistema es insostenible lo mires por donde lo mires, el estado está sobredimensionado, el sistema de pensiones insostenible y al sector privado no se que mas impuestos pueden poner... 
Recuerdo la primera clase de política económica, y hablaba de cómo los políticos nunca van a acometer medidas a largo plazo y impopulares de cara a los votantes porque no conseguirían volver a ser elegidos, y perderían el poder... esto fue hace unos 25 años y nada ha cambiado... bueno, si, la sociedad en la que vivimos y no a mejor precisamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2022)

Colapsaremos porque como Sociedad somos un fracaso... Si algo ha conseguido el Sistema es que prime el mirarse el ombligo propio y olvidarse de los demás.

Pues, no creo que el "reseteo" os vaya a gustar... No tener nada y ser "feliz". No sé... creía que eso solo era posible en el "Paraíso celestial".

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tío: Pepe: No creo que sea necesario ningún "tijeretazo" a las pensiones, máxime cuando han sido esas generaciones pasadas las que sacaron al país del "pozo" donde estaba metido... Y, además, cotizando y durante muchísimo tiempo.
> 
> Lo que se tiene que hacer es dinamizar el mercado laboral y que se cobren salarios dignos de una puñetera vez. Una de las cosas buenas que ha hecho este Gobierno es subir el SMI y que daba pena... siendo España una de las principales economías de la zona Euro.
> 
> ...



Con mi mensaje anterior, no pretendía dar un mensaje que las pensiones deban ser recortadas o no, ya que eso es una opinión que puede ser subjetiva, sino que quería centrarme en la estupidez y maldad de los políticos, en que nunca harán nada por el bien común o del pueblo al que representan, sino que su único objetivo es permanecer en el poder y por lo tanto nunca harán algo que les aleje de esa meta.

Dicho esto, y ya hablando como opinión personal, cuando hablo de "tijeretazo" quizás he sigo muy vago en mi forma de describirlo, lo que hablo es de buscar la forma de hacerlas sostenibles, porque ahora por desgracia no lo son.
Lo que no veo de recibo es que estén por un lado diciendo que no deberían subirse los salarios al ritmo de la inflación porque eso provoca que las inflación se vuelve persistente, a la vez quieran seguir desangrando a los autónomos con la nueva reforma cuando ya son uno de los colectivos más puteados, pero por otro lado que quieran revalorizar las pensiones al mismo ritmo que el IPC: Escrivá: "En 2023 se mantiene el poder adquisitivo de las pensiones, y se avanza en el equilibrio de la Seguridad Social"

Siendo realista, cabe recordar que las pensiones son aproximadamente el 40% de los gastos, y eso es mucho, y tendría que haber un plan realista que contemple la forma de que el sistema sea sostenible, y no seguir dando patada hacia delante para contentar a 10 millones de votantes. Por supuesto, que habrá pensiones que merecen ser revalorizadas igual que lo del SMI era necesario, pero según mi forma de verlo, en este momento no deberían revalorizarse de forma global:


Que hay mucho dónde recortar, por supuesto, y sabemos de muchas partidas que no son nada necesarias, pero eso no quita que el camino que estamos tomando sea el de suicidarnos económicamente. Es que lo veo y me parece aberrante que los gastos por la deuda pública sean bastante mas del doble de lo que se gasta en Educación y Sanidad juntas... En cualquier caso, lo que no debería permitirse es durante los teóricos "años buenos" que los gastos superaran los ingresos.

El mismo derecho debería tener el pensionista a que se revaloricen las pensiones, a que se deflactara el IRPF a todos los españoles, por decir algo. Y tienes razón, a ningún pensionista se le ha relegado su "pensión", pero tampoco ningún "neonato" merece nacer con una deuda que se ha asumido para traer bienestar del futuro al presente.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

Hola, Tio Pepe: Vaya por delante que este hilo se creó con la intención de poder debatir libremente, por lo tanto es lógico que en momentos concretos no se compartan las opiniones. Nadie debería molestarse por ello, puesto que todos solemos tener un "punto" subjetivo.

Mira, el problema de las pensiones deriva básicamente porque hace ya décadas -demasiadas...- que no existe un reemplazo en la población, es decir cada vez hay menos nacimientos para compensar a la gente que se va jubilando. Y no es menos cierto que la juventud se incorpora cada vez más tarde al mercado laboral, por lo tanto cotizando tarde y mal en el Sistema.

Por otro lado, ligar las pensiones a la Inflación va a suponer un importante salto en los tramos del IRPF... a que no habías caído en ello. Explicado a lo José Mota: las gallinas que entran por las que salen...

Y si uno tiene una pensión alta es porque ha cotizado ALTO a lo largo de su vida laboral, aparte de que ésta ha tenido que ser densa, sino de qué....

Además, somos muchos los jubilados que pagamos más impuestos que buena parte de la masa salarial de este país. Este es mi caso y no me quejo. Creo que sí algo me caracteriza es que suelo ser bastante solidario.

Lo que tengo meridianamente claro es que llegará el día en que se incorporará el ataúd al puesto de trabajo, así que entre unos y otros haréis más "sostenible" el Sistema de pensiones...

Y desde el Pan y Circo de los romanos, tampoco ha cambiado tanto la Política... Se ha "modernizado" y poco más... Lo que no es de recibo que se sigan aceptando y votando proclamas que se incumplen sistemáticamente.

Que tengas un muy Buen Día y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ELOS (9 Nov 2022)

Qué opináis de las pensiones de los que no han cotizado nada?
Quizás sean necesarias pero verdaderamente injustas 
El que haya tenido mala suerte en su vida laboral de haber cotizado muy poco, puede ver cómo gente que no haya cotizado nada, cobre pico menos.
También es verdad que la renta universal que van a implantar va a ser necesaria.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: Vaya por delante que este hilo se creó con la intención de poder debatir libremente, por lo tanto es lógico que en momentos concretos no se compartan las opiniones. Nadie debería molestarse por ello, puesto que todos solemos tener un "punto" subjetivo.
> 
> Mira, el problema de las pensiones deriva básicamente porque hace ya décadas -demasiadas...- que no existe un reemplazo en la población, es decir cada vez hay menos nacimientos para compensar a la gente que se va jubilando. Y no es menos cierto que la juventud se incorpora cada vez más tarde al mercado laboral, por lo tanto cotizando tarde y mal en el Sistema.
> 
> ...



Es una cuestión demográfica.. por cómo se han hecho las pensiones, era fácil pagarlas cuando había millones de jóvenes en edad laboral; ahora que somos pocos los que trabajan, y que se han gastado el excedente de los años pasados en otras cosas, es difícil mantenerlas con lo que se paga de irpf..


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Qué opináis de las pensiones de los que no han cotizado nada?
> Quizás sean necesarias pero verdaderamente injustas
> El que haya tenido mala suerte en su vida laboral de haber cotizado muy poco, puede ver cómo gente que no haya cotizado nada, cobre pico menos.
> También es verdad que la renta universal que van a implantar va a ser necesaria.



También hay personas que han cotizado poco o nada, a pesar de haber trabajado muchos años... Eso pasó principalmente en el campo y muchas mujeres se han visto afectadas. Afortunadamente, es una práctica que ya va siendo muy residual.

Está claro que la gente tiene que vivir y para eso se creó un determinado modelo de pensión y cuyo montante es mínimo. Ahora bien, también es lógico que se presenten dudas razonables al respecto. A mí, si una persona no ha querido trabajar no me causa desazón su situación personal.

Y no olvides que hay casos muy sangrantes en las pensiones. Como tengas la mala suerte de llegar a la jubilación con unos años desempleado, la pensión baja de forma muy importante.

En fin, es un tema polémico porque cuando las cosas van mal se buscan "culpables" y a veces dónde no se debiera.

Hay muy pocos países donde las pensiones no son ningún problema, a pesar de haber tenido los mismos problemas demográficos... Por ejemplo, Islandia, Dinamarca, Países Bajos... Claro que allí existe otra forma de hacer Política.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

El problema lo vais a tener los que estáis trabajando y os quedan bastantes años por delante para jubilaros. Para entonces ya habrán buscado "soluciones": la incorporación del ataúd al puesto de trabajo y que las pensiones se paguen de forma parecida a como se hace con el desempleo...

La Deuda ha alcanzado tal dimensión que es impagable ahora, mañana y pasado mañana... Tendrán que hacer un Reset y si lo hacen pagaremos TODOS... Tanto los que no tienen como los que tienen.

Vamos a un decrecimiento de tales dimensiones que las pensiones serán el menor de los problemas... Espero no verlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (9 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Siendo realista, cabe recordar que las pensiones son aproximadamente el 40% de los gastos



*Creo* que eso es sólo en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado que se financian mediante impuestos. Luego, la Seguridad Social tiene otros presupuestos distintos que se financian mediante cotizaciones. Por lo que *creo *que el 40% que haces referencia es al déficit de la SS que se cubre con los PGE.

PD: De hecho, creo que es el grupo 4 de los ingresos del presupuesto que he enlazado.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Nov 2022)

No entiendo lo de recortar la maxima; si se supone que has contribuido a las arcas pagando más todo el rato vía irpf, luego pagas más otra vez recibiendo menos?


----------



## jorlau (9 Nov 2022)

Pienso que el problema de las pensiones no es un problema demografico por falta de personas sino más bien de falta de trabajo para las personas que hay.

Además gran parte del trabajo existente es bastante precario lo que implica menores cotizaciones lo que unido a que los pensionistas afortunadamente viven más crea esos desajustes.

Esto me recuerda a una viñeta que vi en un periódico hace bastantes años que decía

"El problema de las pensiones se resolvera cuando hagan coincidir la fecha de jubilación con la fecha de defuncion"

Y parece que hacia eso vamos.


----------



## sebboh (9 Nov 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Y parece que hacia eso vamos.



eso ya lo confirmo la "lagarte", la gente es que tiene el vicio de vivir mucho : P (pero no da ejemplo)


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2022)

Siento decir que las pensiones son desproporcionadas. Están calculadas para una esperanza de vida de 70 años y no se han actualizado para la esperanza actual de más de 80 años.
Los cotizantes deben saber que una parte de lo cotizado se pierde por la mala gestión y otra parte se reparte entre aquellos que no han contribuido. Es lo que hemos votado y lo que deciden nuestros diligentes. Por mucho que hayas cotizado, una parte se redistribuye.


----------



## jorlau (9 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Los cotizantes deben saber que una parte de lo cotizado se pierde por la mala gestión y otra parte se reparte entre aquellos que no han contribuido. Es lo que hemos votado y lo que deciden nuestros diligentes. Por mucho que hayas cotizado, una parte se redistribuye.



Un 95 % de los ingresos por cotizaciones se utilizan para financiar las prestaciones contributivas.

Las prestaciones NO contributivas se financian por los presupuestos generales del estado, donde se incluyen los complementos a mínimos des las pensiones contributivas.

Los ingresos faltantes para financiar ambos tipos de prestaciones se realizan vía deuda.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No entiendo lo de recortar la maxima; si se supone que has contribuido a las arcas pagando más todo el rato vía irpf, luego pagas más otra vez recibiendo menos?



No lo entiendes tú ni nadie que esté en sus cabales... Hay personas que han cotizado a lo largo de su vida mucho más de lo que van a recibir de pensión, pero es que encima siguen aportando una vez la alcanzan.

Veo que pocos jubilados andan por aquí o que más bien pertenecen a la "mayoría silenciosa"... Pero me llama la atención que los que buscan recortar las pensiones lo hacen de una forma incomprensible: tirando piedras contra su propio tejado... En fin, ya veréis vosotros cómo os las vais a apañar cuando llegue la hora...

Bueno, uno sigue aportando al país... aunque a veces me cuestiono si esa solidaridad sirve también para alimentar el egoísmo de muchos...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Un 95 % de los ingresos por cotizaciones se utilizan para financiar las prestaciones contributivas.
> 
> Las prestaciones NO contributivas se financian por los presupuestos generales del estado, donde se incluyen los complementos a mínimos des las pensiones contributivas.
> 
> Los ingresos faltantes para financiar ambos tipos de prestaciones se realizan vía deuda.



Deuda que no tiene que pagar nadie.
Y sí, es cierto, hay gente que recibe menos de lo que ha aportado y otra mucha que recibe más de lo aportado ( en algunos casos nada). Y repito, mucho de lo aportado “se pierde” por el camino y no llega a la jubilación.
Es lo que hemos decidido en nuestra sociedad.
Muchos se quejan de que no reciben lo que han aportado pero nadie señala a los que hacen el reparto, todos vamos a que hay de lo mío pero no miramos lo que se reparte a manos llenas.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (9 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Es que fue así... Éramos gente de otra "pasta" y todavía lo fueron más las generaciones anteriores.
> 
> Y ten en cuenta que en esas épocas, NO habían ayudas de ningún tipo...
> 
> Puestos a usar "tijeretazos" hay mucho por donde recortar... Ahora se ha implementado en la Sociedad la "cultura" del mínimo esfuerzo. Si hay "jóvenes" de alrededor los 30 años que apenas han cotizado...



Le ruego me acepte la broma como lo que es, un atajo para no ponerme a debatir en su hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

No hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (9 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Escuchando la radio: al ritmo de gasto actual, las familias se quedarán sin ahorros a mitad del año que viene



De ahí que se hayan creado las famosas paguitas, se favorezcan las ocupaciones, se inventen estados de emergencia nacional, y los famosos hombres de negro de la UE se hayan convertido en las hermanitas de la caridad, entre otras cositas...


----------



## DDT (9 Nov 2022)

El sistema de capitalismo salvaje no se puede mantener con todos los impuestos recayendo en cada vez menos remeros que tienen que mantener a todos los demás. Sólo recordaros que hubo un tiempo en que no sólo en Suecia sino también en USA las empresas contribuirán con un 80 % de sus beneficios. Ahora lo que hacen porque les dejan es deslocalizarse a donde les beneficien más, y cada vez hay más dinero en pocas manos. Y yo las veo poco dispuestas a solidarizarse, más bien lo que buscan es meter la tijera por otro sitio y enfrentar al personal por las migajas. Y si hay menos personal mejor, a más migajas tocaremos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2022)

Lo que aportamos lo gestiona el primo tonto de Madoff, luego todos queremos que pague el desaguisado el que venga detrás


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

@DDT: Divide y vencerás... Y las "ovejas" siguen sin verlo y mucho menos "entenderlo"... Bueno, allá ellos... 

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (9 Nov 2022)

A mi me empieza a preocupar que tengo cuenta en Caixabank y estoy viendo como cierran sucursales a saco Paco. Abuelos que tenían su banco a escasos metros ahora los mandan a dos kilómetros. Y no sólo cierran las sucursales también los cajeros. Me huele a chamusquina.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> A mi me empieza a preocupar que tengo cuenta en Caixabank y estoy viendo como cierran sucursales a saco Paco. Abuelos que tenían su banco a escasos metros ahora los mandan a dos kilómetros. Y no sólo cierran las sucursales también los cajeros. Me huele a chamusquina.



Cerca de mi lugar de trabajo han reformado un supermercado muy fashion, trendy y todas esas payasadas. Pues bien, donde antes había 6 líneas de cajas con 6 personas, ahora hay dos líneas de caja con dos personas y 8 líneas de pago automático donde no se acepta pago en metálico. 

Ojalá fueran sólo oficinas bancarías, cualquier empresa que puede recortar en personal lo hace, y lo lamentable es que la mayoría de la gente sigue pensando que se trata de avances. Habría que explicarle a esas cuatro cajeras que ya no están de lo avanzado de la idea, o preguntarle al consumidor de qué forma cree que la empresa va a repercutir el ahorro de personal en los productos que tiene a la venta.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Está claro lo que pretenden: digitalizar el dinero... No hay otra y diría que lo tienen bastante avanzado.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

Pienso lo mismo, y el gran punto de partida fue durante la pLandemia cuando infundieron terror acerca de los más que problables contagios si se tocaban los botones del ascensor, manivelas de puertas, cestas en supermercados .... y dinero en efectivo.

Nos han acostumbrado a poder pagar prácticamente todo con la tarjeta, reloj o móvil. Ya son pocos los comercios que ponen un mínimo para emplear el TPV, cuando eliminen las comisiones por terminal, incluso una barra de pan se podrá comprar con tarjeta. 

El otro día hablaba con un compañero acerca de la libertad de poder elegir el medio de pago, y no radica en escoger entre efectivo o tarjeta, sino en que nadie pueda digitalizar en qué se gasta uno el dinero.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo, y el gran punto de partida fue durante la pLandemia cuando infundieron terror acerca de los más que problables contagios si se tocaban los botones del ascensor, manivelas de puertas, cestas en supermercados .... y dinero en efectivo.
> 
> Nos han acostumbrado a poder pagar prácticamente todo con la tarjeta, reloj o móvil. Ya son pocos los comercios que ponen un mínimo para emplear el TPV, cuando eliminen las comisiones por terminal, incluso una barra de pan se podrá comprar con tarjeta.
> 
> El otro día hablaba con un compañero acerca de la libertad de poder elegir el medio de pago, y no radica en escoger entre efectivo o tarjeta, sino en que nadie pueda digitalizar en qué se gasta uno el dinero.



Totalmente.. en otro hilo hay un pirado que se queja de que en Londres no puede gastar su efectivo, pues estuve en marzo y me tuve que hacer de urgencia la app de Revolut porque no había manera de cambiar 250 euros a pound (solo vi un sitio que ofertaba a 1,40/1,50!!) lo que por otra parte era inútil porque el metro era por móvil y hasta en el restaurante no querían cash, al final en todo el viaje (estuve dos dias) no vi a nadie gastar un solo pound en formato moneda


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2022)

En mi trabajo a veces tengo que cobrarle directamente al cliente y a pesar de ser importes mínimos, nadie lleva un puto euro encima. Ni siquiera un billete para una urgencia.
Más de una vez he tenido que enviarles a un cajero porque no les funciona la tarjeta 
Y yayos queriendo pagar con tarjeta y no saber cómo hacerlo.
No sabéis lo " antihumano" que resulta ver a un yayo de casi 80 años pagando con el Smartwatch de la Caixa.

Pues éstas pequeña experiencias personales son las que me decidieron trasladar parte de mi pequeño capital en MPs . Más que la información que uno puede sacar de éste foro o de los expertos que hay aconsejando.
Es cuestión de meses que la borregada abandone voluntariamente el efectivo y ponga un clavo más en su propio ataúd.


----------



## Maifrond (10 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En mi trabajo a veces tengo que cobrarle directamente al cliente y a pesar de ser importes mínimos, nadie lleva un puto euro encima. Ni siquiera un billete para una urgencia.
> ....



_El 88,5% de los ciudadanos lleva a lo sumo 5 billetes en su cartera (el 70,6% no llevan más de 50 euros en total), mientras que un 72,7% de la población no porta más de 5 monedas (que normalmente no suponen más de 5 euros).

En las cadenas de establecimientos comerciales y hostelería, así como en las grandes superficies, las facilidades son totales para el uso de los distintos instrumentos de pago, por lo que el importe de las ventas cobradas en efectivo ronda un 30% _

Hace unos meses me topé con esta encuesta:



https://www.bde.es/f/webbde/INF/MenuVertical/BilletesYMonedas/Estudios_e_informes/Encuesta_Nacional_Efectivo/21-07-09_Encuesta_Nacional_del_efectivo._Resultados_2020_VD_accesible.pdf








Banco de España - Billetes y monedas - Estudios e informes sobre el efectivo - Encuesta nacional sobre el uso del efectivo


Encuesta nacional sobre el uso del efectivo




www.bde.es






Ya no es que vayan a eliminar el efectivo como medio de pago, es que lo estamos eliminando nosotros.


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2022)

En mi empresa hay un pequeño detalle, el importe mínimo con tarjeta es de 4€ y la gente ni ve el aviso en la entrada ni lo quiere ver.

Pero lo peor son las razones que dan los clientes:

- eso es ilegal
- es que con lo del COVID...
-nunca llevo efectivo
- es que ya todo el mundo paga con tarjeta, etc.

Realmente y tras una larga reflexión, uno se da cuenta de los pajarracos Schwab y Lagarte al final tienen 
razón y realmente sobra mucha gente en el mundo.


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Sé que muchos apostáis a que la situación actual es producida de forma deliberada para reventarlo todo, pero yo tengo mis dudas, creo que alguna vez lo he compartido por aquí, y vistos los acontecimientos de UK sigo percibiendo la misma sensación.
> 
> En UK, hemos visto como Liz Truss se presentaba ante las primarias con un programa claro, una bajada sin precedentes de impuestos, junto con unas medidas de estímulo todas ellas mediante la emisión de deuda. Es decir, estábamos hablando de que en un entorno con una inflación del 10% la idea de esta genio de las finanzas era ¿seguir estimulando la economía para quizás provocar una hiperinflación sin precedentes?
> 
> ...



En el caso de UK yo no lo sé, pero en el de la crisis mundial que estamos sufriendo yo sí tengo claro que esto está provocado pues tanto la plandemia y sus terroríficos efectos a nivel económico como la guerra de Ucrania podrían haber sido perfectamente evitables si hubiera habido VOLUNTAD REAL de hacerlo.... para mi está claro que el sistema capitalista actual está roto desde 2008, que no han hecho más que dar "patadas hacia adelante", que se acaban ya las "anfetas" para mantenerlo y que EEUU está viendo por primera vez tambalear su eje petrodólar a escala global y hará lo que haga falta para tratar de impedirlo, aunque sea dejar Europa hecho un erial totalmente dependiente suyo a todos los niveles.... ya lo es en el energético, casi lo es en el armamentístico y el industrial está por caer conforme vayan trasladándose industrias europeas allí por el coste estratosférico del gas o que antes estuvieran en China conforme vayan endureciendo las sanciones, porque no tengo ninguna duda de que el próximo conflicto a gran escala será allí con la excusa de Taiwan.... y que los europeos después de la escasez energética nos tocará la escasez industrial y electrónica conforme dejen de llegar suministros chinos o de Taiwan.... durante la plandemia ya se vió la increíblemente dependientes que somos de los chinos, coño, si hasta recuerdo que hubo que parar la edición de un llavero bordado de un club en el que estoy porque hasta el hilo venía de China....

Resumiendo: pura Agenda 2030 de decrecimiento económico y RESET del sistema monetario, pero claro, para que la población lo trague hace falta crear una atmósfera de crisis brutal como excusa y en ello están... pues no tengo duda tampoco que la próxima escasez será la de alimentos y si no al tiempo (no sólo por el trigo de Ucrania, es que en España están cerrando explotaciones agroganaderas a mansalva por la insostenibilidad de la subida de costes de todo tipo....)


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Nov 2022)

junio dijo:


> Por eso vamos a colapsar, porque es la única salida, la única solución posible para resetearlo todo y volver a empezar de nuevo, el sistema es insostenible lo mires por donde lo mires, el estado está sobredimensionado, el sistema de pensiones insostenible y al sector privado no se que mas impuestos pueden poner...
> Recuerdo la primera clase de política económica, y hablaba de cómo los políticos nunca van a acometer medidas a largo plazo y impopulares de cara a los votantes porque no conseguirían volver a ser elegidos, y perderían el poder... esto fue hace unos 25 años y nada ha cambiado... bueno, si, la sociedad en la que vivimos y no a mejor precisamente.



En eso discrepo. Si algo han demostrado los políticos de cualquier partido político es que para lo que les interesa (joder al ciudadano mayormente y llenarse los bolsillos) sí hacen políticas a largo plazo: ahí están las sucesivas reformas laborales que han ido empeorando condiciones de los trabajadores durante décadas, las educativas que han ido empeorando el nivel de exigencia de los alumnos (para hacer futuros ciudadanos más incultos y manipulables) y el desmonte cada vez mayor de servicios públicos estableciendo el copago por sistema, ya totalmente implantado en la Educación (colegios concertados) y en vías ya en la Sanidad para que la peña se haga el seguro pacoadeslas de turno.... las siguientes serán las pensiones sin duda....

Y da igual la Comunidad Autonosuya o el partido político del que estamos hablando....


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Siento decir que las pensiones son desproporcionadas. Están calculadas para una esperanza de vida de 70 años y no se han actualizado para la esperanza actual de más de 80 años.
> Los cotizantes deben saber que una parte de lo cotizado se pierde por la mala gestión y otra parte se reparte entre aquellos que no han contribuido. Es lo que hemos votado y lo que deciden nuestros diligentes. Por mucho que hayas cotizado, una parte se redistribuye.



En eso estoy de acuerdo también. Poca gente se acuerda ya, pero lo habitual hace unas décadas era llegar a edad de jubilación (65 no lo olvidemos) muy cascado y e incluso casi con bastón, pues los trabajos más típicos eran muy exigentes físicamente (en el campo, la fábrica o en la obra), la alimentación era peor (de temporada, 3 meses comiendo lo mismo por ejemplo) y la gente bebía muchísimo más vino A DIARIO con lo que eso jode el hígado a largo plazo y los problemas que te genera (mucho "gotoso" había por ahí por ejemplo, y de cirrosis ni te cuento). Así que una vez jubilado durabas pocos años y rara vez se llegaba a los 80, salvo que tuvieras una genética privilegiada como mi abuelo que llegó a más de 90 y conduciendo pese a estar toda su vida echando incontables horas en talleres y soldando (tenía hasta un ojo con cicatrices de chispas por soldar sin protección ni leches, que eso eran "mariconadas" para él....). Eso sí, de sus amigos, familiares y conocidos jubilados no quedaba NINGUNO, todos murieron mucho antes que él....

Hoy día en cambio debido a la mayor calidad de vida (casi todo oficios de "mesa y silla"), mejor alimentación y medicina y menos consumo de alcohol no es raro que haya padres e hijos JUBILADOS AMBOS con lo que eso supone para el sistema.... porque no sólo soporta un paro estructural enorme que se ha mantenido inalterable en décadas desde la crisis del petróleo del 73 salvo el breve interregno de la burbuja inmobiliaria, es que los sueldos y por tanto las cotizaciones se han precarizado una barbaridad junto con la temporalidad de los contratos (no olvidemos que antes 1 sueldo bastaba para pagar casa y mantener familia y ahora es imposible salvo que seas directivo/alto cargo/alto funcionario prácticamente....) y eso afecta sí o sí a los ingresos para las pensiones....

Y repito: es llamativo que pese al desplome de la natalidad desde hace muchos años el paro juvenil y el estructural sigan INALTERABLES y los sueldos REALES (poder adquisitivo) sigan bajando.... así normal que las pensiones sean cada vez más insostenibles en su formato actual.... el futuro desde luego no pinta multicolor precisamente...


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En mi trabajo a veces tengo que cobrarle directamente al cliente y a pesar de ser importes mínimos, nadie lleva un puto euro encima. Ni siquiera un billete para una urgencia.
> Más de una vez he tenido que enviarles a un cajero porque no les funciona la tarjeta
> Y yayos queriendo pagar con tarjeta y no saber cómo hacerlo.
> No sabéis lo " antihumano" que resulta ver a un yayo de casi 80 años pagando con el Smartwatch de la Caixa.
> ...



Mi padre me decía que no se sale de casa sin dinero; estos son muy confiados


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2022)

Mirad la paradoja que podría darse actualmente,

Un abuelo cobra 1500 € de pensión

Su nieto ( con suerte) trabajando cobra 1000€

No hay dinero para garantizar una sanidad decente para el abuelo

Hay 400 € para que el nieto que cumple 18 años pueda comprar videojuegos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Pues, en este país son muchos los abuelos que mantienen a buena parte de sus familias. Y no de ahora, sino que todo esto empezó con la Crisis del 2008.

Lo de los 400 € para Ocio es una de la mayores estupideces que se pueden hacer en un momento como el actual. Eso se puede hacer en épocas de bonanza y aún así, no sé si sería oportuno. Es un dinero que se puede utilizar de forma más provechosa.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Más "madera"... El martes pasado, el Presidente de China, Xi Jinping, afirmó que China se centrará en prepararse para la guerra, puesto que observa que la seguridad del país "es cada vez más inestable e incierta".

Está advertencia se produce después de que Xi pidiera un desarrollo militar más rápido, tal y como ya se comentó en este hilo.

El anuncio de Xi aumenta los temores de que China pueda invadir Taiwán...

A propósito de esto, el Dr. Alan Mendoza, Director Ejecutivo del grupo de derechos humanos Henry Jackson Society en Londres, dijo al "MailOnline": "Comentarios como este de Xi Jinping son extremadamente preocupantes".

Cada vez parece más claro que China piensa que va a ir a la guerra y, posiblemente, no solo contra Taiwán... De alguna manera, los Estados Unidos ya han respondido a las amenazas de China de atacar a Taiwán anunciando que desplegará bombarderos con capacidad nuclear en Australia, en un intento por "advertir" a China contra lo que sería la "peor guerra en la historia moderna"...

En fin... Qué "bonito" se está poniendo el "patio".

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Mirad la paradoja que podría darse actualmente,
> 
> Un abuelo cobra 1500 € de pensión
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando empiezas a regalar un dinero caduco que solo vale si se gasta en lo que se puede


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, en este país son muchos los abuelos que mantienen a buena parte de sus familias. Y no de ahora, sino que todo esto empezó con la Crisis del 2008.
> 
> Lo de los 400 € para Ocio es una de la mayores estupideces que se pueden hacer en un momento como el actual. Eso se puede hacer en épocas de bonanza y aún así, no sé si sería oportuno. Es un dinero que se puede utilizar de forma más provechosa.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, quizás los chavales sacan más provecho de esos 400 € que este desgobierno, revendiendo ese bono.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

He leído vuestros comentarios en relación con la "Guerra al efectivo" y voy a abundar un poco en ello, aunque casi seguro que va a ser un tema recurrente en este hilo.

Hemos de convenir que de todas las predicciones futuristas que se hicieron a finales del siglo XX, los pagos digitales móviles son una de las pocas que se han cumplido en nuestra Sociedad.

Durante las primeras décadas del siglo XXI, el efectivo ha pasado de ser la forma principal de pago estadounidense al tercer lugar...

Todos los días, nos acercamos a la "mítica" Sociedad sin efectivo, una transición que es excelente para las empresas que administran el sistema del dinero digital, pero NO necesariamente maravillosa para el resto de nosotros...

Hay una innegable conveniencia para el pago digital. En su mejor momento: pitido, zumbido y vete... Hay una campaña para informatizar todas las transacciones y promovido por intereses anti-efectivo. Pero una sociedad sin efectivo garantiza que dejará atrás a muchas personas...

Buscan una sociedad sin efectivo. Quieren conducir TODAS las transacciones en formularios que dejen una pista de auditoría para las autoridades policiales y fiscales. A este respecto, la frase "Guerra contra el efectivo" es demasiado estrecha para lo que es... Es realmente una "Guerra contra la privacidad financiera".

La frase "Guerra contra el efectivo" sugiere un paralelismo a la "Guerra contra las drogas " y acertadamente... En ambas guerras, las libertades civiles tradicionales se desvían hacia la criminalización...

Los esfuerzos coercitivos para suprimir el efectivo privan a las personas honestas de la capacidad de utilizar su método de pago preferido.

Las principales tácticas políticas en la Guerra contra el efectivo son actualmente cuatro:

1).Abolir los billetes de denominación alta.

2). Colocar un valor legal máximo en los pagos en efectivo.

3). Requerir declaraciones de cualquier parte que lleve un monto en efectivo por encima de un valor específico a través de la frontera nacional.

4). Exigir a los bancos que informen a las autoridades locales sobre cualquier depósito o retiro en efectivo en cantidades superiores (o sospechosamente cercanas a...) un valor específico.

En fin, ya tendremos tiempo de seguir tocando un tema que es muy peligroso para los intereses de los ciudadanos que quieren mantener su libertad y privacidad financiera.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Más "madera"... El martes pasado, el Presidente de China, Xi Jinping, afirmó que China se centrará en prepararse para la guerra, puesto que observa que la seguridad del país "es cada vez más inestable e incierta".
> 
> ...



Está el patio muy caliente. Para ser optimisita con respecto a China (la esperanza es lo último que se pierde) me gustaría realzar tres cosas: 1) El neo-emperadoe Xi Lanzó el mismo mensaje cuando salió proclamado por primera vez y creo que luego en su segunda elección. 2) Taiwan es un objetivo a medio, no a corto. Y lo intentará de una forma algo menos convencional 3)Have 6 días declaró públicamente que nonse debennusar nukes en la guerra de Ucrana (sin que eso suponga un revés en sus relaciones con Rusia).

Ojalá sea así. Ojalá siembra futuro. 

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Hola, JohnGalt: Están las cosas muy revueltas por aquellas latitudes... bueno, era un decir, viendo cómo tenemos el "patio" en Europa.

Xi tiene claro que quiere recuperar Taiwán para China y ya ha dicho que incluso por la fuerza... A corto plazo tampoco lo veo, pero llevamos algo más de dos años en un continúo sinvivir... A día de hoy no sabes qué puede pasar mañana. Mira que ya tengo mis años, pero no recuerdo una situación geopolítica tan peligrosa como la actual.

Me gustaría creer que estamos en un "bache" y que esto pasará algún día, pero...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> He leído vuestros comentarios en relación con la "Guerra al efectivo" y voy a abundar un poco en ello, aunque casi seguro que va a ser un tema recurrente en este hilo.
> 
> Hemos de convenir que de todas las predicciones futuristas que se hicieron a finales del siglo XX, los pagos digitales móviles son una de las pocas que se han cumplido en nuestra Sociedad.
> 
> ...



1) siempre he manejado efectivo.. en el 2003/5/7 no me costaba nada tener billetes de 200/500; hace más de diez años que no veo uno, y los únicos de 100 son los que me llegan de Italia; parece ya que solo existen los 50.20 y en menor medida los de 10

por cierto, he roto una hucha con monedas de 2 euros, y todos los bares/farmacias de la zona con tal solo ofrecérselo me cambiAn sobre la marcha cualquier cifra (con cualquiera entiendo hasta los 150 que es lo que he comprobado, pero ellos no ponen límite, solo preguntan “cuánto tienes”)

edito: con “manejado” entiendo simplemente Tener 4/7/10k en efectivo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Yo colecciono las monedas de 2, 1 y 0,5 € de los países "duros" de la UE, especialmente las alemanas. Es como una hucha. Todavía conservo billetes originales de cada país.

Por cierto, hoy me he quedado bastante sorprendido con una cosa: en uno de los súper que voy habían colocado la mitad de las cajas automáticas con un letrero de "solo efectivo"...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo colecciono las monedas de 2, 1 y 0,5 € de los países "duros" de la UE, especialmente las alemanas. Es como una hucha. Todavía conservo billetes originales de cada país.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy me he quedado bastante sorprendido con una cosa: en uno de los súper que voy habían colocado la mitad de las cajas automáticas con un letrero de "solo efectivo"...
> 
> Saludos.



He roto la hucha de 2015 y tenia 2364 euros! Todo en dos euros, estadísticamente lo más interesante es que había como 900 euros de espana, 800/600 de Alemania y Francia, 400 de Italia 100/80 de Bélgica/holanda y bajando hasta los 30 de Portugal o Grecia y los 4 de Luxemburgo y dos de malta. Principalmente recogidos en España e Italia

(es decir que en España circulan ya casi tantas Monedas españolas como del centro del bloque ue)


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Tengo una cantidad importante de monedas en la hucha. De su montante no tengo ni idea... en eso consiste la "gracia" de una hucha.

Como es algo que sigo mucho, te diría que siguen siendo mayoritarias las monedas españolas, pero sí que se observa una mayor variedad.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo tengo una cantidad importante de monedas en la hucha. De su montante no tengo ni idea... en eso consiste la "gracia" de una hucha.
> 
> Como es algo que sigo mucho, te diría que siguen siendo mayoritarias las monedas españolas, pero sí que se observa una mayor variedad.
> 
> Saludos.



Ojo, 900 de 2400 es menos de la mitad


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2022)

Ayer tenía en el bolsillo bastantes monedas de 1 € y al ir a separar las que me interesaban, pues la mayor parte eran españolas. Vivo en una población turística y aquí es normal que las monedas de la UE hagan un "fifty/fifty" con las españolas. Ahora hay menos turismo y se nota en mi particular "recolección" de monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Está el patio muy caliente. Para ser optimisita con respecto a China (la esperanza es lo último que se pierde) me gustaría realzar tres cosas: 1) El neo-emperadoe Xi Lanzó el mismo mensaje cuando salió proclamado por primera vez y creo que luego en su segunda elección. 2) Taiwan es un objetivo a medio, no a corto. Y lo intentará de una forma algo menos convencional 3)Have 6 días declaró públicamente que nonse debennusar nukes en la guerra de Ucrana (sin que eso suponga un revés en sus relaciones con Rusia).
> 
> Ojalá sea así. Ojalá siembra futuro.
> 
> saludos



Este es uno de los pasos para facilitar Taiwán a China:








TSMC prepara la construcción de una segunda fábrica de chips en Arizona


El fabricante de chips de Taiwan TSMC se prepara, al parecer, para construir otra planta de fabricación de semiconductores en Arizona. Esta se sumaría a las instalaciones que terminó de levantar el verano pasado. Según el Wall Street Journal, TSMC tiene planes confirmará su construcción dentro...



www.muycomputerpro.com


----------



## asqueado (10 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> A mi me empieza a preocupar que tengo cuenta en Caixabank y estoy viendo como cierran sucursales a saco Paco. Abuelos que tenían su banco a escasos metros ahora los mandan a dos kilómetros. Y no sólo cierran las sucursales también los cajeros. Me huele a chamusquina.



Pero ya llevan un tiempo haciendolo, en una zona no muy amplia por donde me muevo, han cerrado dos sucursales de Cajasur-Kutxabank, otra del BBVA, otra del Santander y otra de Unicaja, donde en su lugar han puesto tiendas de ropa, bazares chinos y otras clases de negocios, y es donde usted dice hay que desplazarse bastante para encontrar la sucursal mas proxima


----------



## ELOS (11 Nov 2022)

Lo de cerrar sucursales es una estrategia para reducir costes.
En la banca hace ya años que están dando tijeretazos para reducir personal.

Obviamente el servicio al cliente les importa una mierda.
Y obviamente interesa al plan global de eliminar el efectivo.


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo de cerrar sucursales es una estrategia para reducir costes.
> En la banca hace ya años que están dando tijeretazos para reducir personal.
> 
> Obviamente el servicio al cliente les importa una mierda.
> Y obviamente interesa al plan global de eliminar el efectivo.



Si se hiciera bien la implantación del dinero digital los bancos sobrarían, me temo que van a seguir existiendo pero como tú dices, sustituyendo al personal por algoritmos y cerrando las sucursales


----------



## ELOS (11 Nov 2022)

También cerrarán los B. Centrales.
Eso también beneficiaría al plan de un dinero global


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

NO, no veo el cierre de los Bancos Centrales.Van a ser los principales actores necesarios para la implementación y control de las monedas digitales. De hecho, son ellos los que están "trabajando" en ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (11 Nov 2022)

A corto plazo, es cierto 
Es más, van desaparecer todos los bancos para dejar únicamente los B. Centrales.
Pero recordemos que el Plan es ,un único gobierno mundial.

Las dictaduras no permiten disidencias , ni tan siquiera una segunda opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

@ELOS: NO va a haber ningún Gobierno mundial en muchísimo tiempo... si es que algún día tiene opciones de realizarse.

Una cosa es la "agenda", que podría llegar a implementarse en Occidente y ya veremos... Y otra son los demás países y que van en otra dirección.

Lo más factible es que se produzca en algún momento un "choque" de civilizaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (11 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> @ELOS: NO va a haber ningún Gobierno mundial en muchísimo tiempo... si es que algún día tiene opciones de realizarse.
> 
> Una cosa es la "agenda", que podría llegar a implementarse en Occidente y ya veremos... Y otra son los demás países y que van en otra dirección.
> 
> ...



Lo último que debería preocuparnos es que se impusiera un Gobierno Mundial porque significaría que gran parte de la población mundial desaparecería a lo largo del proceso.
Pero creo que tan sólo con implantarse la famosa Agenda no haría falta llegar al extremo del G. Mundial.

Personalmente no tengo duda de que hasta ese punto sí que vamos a llegar.

Y lo peor es que lo estamos suplicando


----------



## Hostigador (11 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ayer tenía en el bolsillo bastantes monedas de 1 € y al ir a separar las que me interesaban, pues la mayor parte eran españolas. Vivo en una población turística y aquí es normal que las monedas de la UE hagan un "fifty/fifty" con las españolas. Ahora hay menos turismo y se nota en mi particular "recolección" de monedas.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo una vez,comprando monedas de plata,le sugeri al vendedor ke parte del pago lo pueda hacer yo en monedas de 2,de esas
ke son conmemorativas(nunca he pagao por ellas,simplemente me las han ido dando inconscientemente en los comercios
locales cuando me iban a pagar el cambio),y asi reduje un pokito el precio total ke yo habia terminao pagando


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo último que debería preocuparnos es que se impusiera un Gobierno Mundial porque significaría que gran parte de la población mundial desaparecería a lo largo del proceso.
> Pero creo que tan sólo con implantarse la famosa Agenda no haría falta llegar al extremo del G. Mundial.
> 
> Personalmente no tengo duda de que hasta ese punto sí que vamos a llegar.
> ...



Pues, yo desde que luego que NO.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (11 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, no veo el cierre de los Bancos Centrales. Van a ser los principales actores necesarios para la implementación y control de las monedas digitales. De hecho, son ellos los que están "trabajando" en ellas.
> 
> Saludos.




¿Y no crees que ahora mismo en Europa los Bancos Centrales pintan cero? Estamos de acuerdo en que la política monetaria la dicta el Banco Central Europeo ¿no?, entonces ¿cuales son las funciones del Banco de España?. Pues las desconozco, y he visitado su página


*Funciones como banco central nacional*
Respetando las funciones que emanan de su integración en el SEBC, la Ley de Autonomía otorga al Banco de España el desempeño de las siguientes funciones:


*Poseer y gestionar las reservas de divisas** y metales preciosos* no transferidas al BCE.
Promover el buen funcionamiento y la estabilidad del sistema financiero y, sin perjuicio de las funciones del BCE, de los sistemas de pago nacionales. 
Supervisar la solvencia y el cumplimiento de la normativa específica de las entidades de crédito, otras entidades y mercados financieros.
Poner en circulación la moneda metálica y desempeñar, por cuenta del Estado, las demás funciones que se le encomienden respecto a ella.
*Elaborar y publicar las estadísticas** relacionadas con sus funciones y asistir al BCE en la recopilación de información estadística.*
Prestar los servicios de tesorería y de agente financiero de la deuda pública.
*Asesorar al Gobierno**, así como realizar los informes y estudios que resulten procedentes.*






Banco de España - Sobre el Banco - Funciones


Funciones




www.bde.es





Gestionar reserva de divisas y metales , promover el buen funcionamiento del sistema, hacer de cajero entregando moneda circulante, publicar estadísticas que podría hacer el INE, tesorero de deuda pública, y asesorar a Grazie Antonio.

Debe ser que es viernes y estoy muy quemado de toda la semana, pero me huele a chiringuito.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

El Banco de España, al igual que los de otros países de la UE, son meras "sucursales" del BCE. Punto aparte es el Bundesbank...

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (11 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Personalmente no tengo duda de que hasta ese punto sí que vamos a llegar.



No se va a llegar a un Gobierno central. Lo que ocurre en España con sus 17 taifas se da a lo largo de toda Europa. Diles a los vascos o catalanes que ahora no van a tener que pelearse con un gobierno nacional sino con uno supranacional. Esto mismo a Flamencos, Valones, Bretones, Corsos...


Edito: Fernando, pues cara sale la sucursal de Lagarde. Quizá en Madrid tiene algo de justificación, pero sucursales del BdE en otras capitales de provincia, no lo acabo de ver, a no ser que se trate de una cuestión de sillones y de no pisarse la manguera entre bomberos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

@Maifrond: De sillones y un gasto injustificado. Uno más...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2022)

Viernes ya... las semanas vuelan, y las canas del conocimiento se entremezclan con los rayos de sol otoñales, esos rayos que nos golpean la retina, tratando de impedirnos tomar la ruta correcta en el devenir de esta singladura llamada vida.

Sé por evidencias, que en este foro se concentra una pequeña facción de gente repleta de diversidad de conocimientos, unos conocimientos que a pie de calle están dispersos, sin compañía, sin contraste... pero unos conocimientos que encuentran en estas páginas nexos comunes y en ocasiones afinidades muy gratas.

De nuevo veo que el dinero "digital" retoma el protagonismo en el enredo neuronal de nuestras mentes... poco o nada puede una hormiga hacer cuando millones de compañeras se ponen en fila para cargar su vianda diaria, necesaria para alimentar a su reina y las larvas, unas larvas que llegado el momento, no pagarán las pensiones de las que trabajaron para ellas mientras comían y crecían, pero unas larvas que se verán obligadas a respetar la jerarquía del trabajo y la disciplina para alimentar a una reina que, de nacimiento, se le otorgó el privilegio de perpetuar sus genes y someter a sus súbditos por poder "divino"

Todo suele tener una conexión en esta línea temporal presente, pensiones, dinero digital, renta mínima vital, deuda ... las frustraciones suelen ir por barrios, y por momentos y etapas. Recuerdo de adolescente, cuando había votaciones, no comprendía como la derecha podía ganar, si la izquierda procuraba el bien común y la redistribución equitativa de la riqueza... "claro, la inocencia de los quince años es muy poética, pero poco realista ¿verdad?"

Hoy toca hablar de ese famoso dinero digital, un dinero platónico, deseado, costoso, un dinero temido, amado, un dinero que nadie jamás ha tocado, olido, destrozado... un dinero que emite uno, y controla a todos, un dinero que decide nuestro destino, pero que no nos permite modificarlo.

Mirando atrás, recuerdo que en los años 80, quién poseía una tarjeta de crédito, era una especie de potentado, un paladín de las finanzas, un ente superior... todos usábamos nuestra billetera, monedero, o el propio bolsillo ... ¿era esto tan malo para la existencia de la sociedad que hubo que tomar decisiones trascendentes y radicales para evitarlo?

Todos por aquí sabemos la finalidad de ese dinero digital, y nuestra misión es hacérselo entender a los que "queremos", precisamente por eso, por que les queremos.

Perder el control del dinero es perder el control de nuestro trabajo, de nuestro tiempo, de nuestro presente y futuro.

Darle la potestad a un ente apático, capaz de destruir nuestras vidas por una negligencia, un error, o por simple "ley", es algo que nunca debió de suceder, pero sí, ha sucedido.

Los estados ahora tienen todo el poder para someter a la sociedad. Poder sobre la educación, sobre la salud, sobre la dependencia, sobre la infancia, sobre la libertad de expresión, sobre el género, sobre la movilidad, y por fin sobre tu tiempo, que es tu trabajo, y es tu riqueza.

Si nosotros nos permitimos tener un punto débil, llegará un día, que ese punto débil será empleado por quién quiera hacernos daño, o por quién necesite algo de nosotros.


Nuestro punto débil desde hace tiempo, es haber entregado el control de nuestras finanzas, bienes, dineros ... a un solo ente, y no tengáis dudas que llegado el momento, se legislará para usurpar esos bienes a través de impuestos como una simple sucesión, una sanción, o una tasa al consumo de oxígeno por parte de los que todavía estemos vivos.

Mucho cuidado con lo que estamos permitiendo; entregarle armas al enemigo mientras nosotros nos desarmamos va a tener consecuencias muy graves... no soy ningún brujo, ni ningún "magufo", ni profeta, pero sé que lo que nos espera en pocas décadas, es la decadencia del individuo tal y como lo concebimos hoy en día.


Nuestro nietos y sus nietos, serán esclavos desde la cuna de un sistema que les utilizará para justificar sus propias existencias sin opción de réplica. Sé que suena muy peliculero, pero también sonaría de película que nos contasen como vivimos hoy hace treinta años.

Saludos a todos, buen viernes de nuevo, y un placer.


----------



## ELOS (11 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> No se va a llegar a un Gobierno central. Lo que ocurre en España con sus 17 taifas se da a lo largo de toda Europa. Diles a los vascos o catalanes que ahora no van a tener que pelearse con un gobierno nacional sino con uno supranacional. Esto mismo a Flamencos, Valones, Bretones, Corsos...
> 
> 
> Edito: Fernando, pues cara sale la sucursal de Lagarde. Quizá en Madrid tiene algo de justificación, pero sucursales del BdE en otras capitales de provincia, no lo acabo de ver, a no ser que se trate de una cuestión de sillones y de no pisarse la manguera entre bomberos.



Deberíamos saber ya la táctica del "divide y vencerás".
Todos éstos "nuevos territorios" se activan y desactivan a conveniencia de quién mueven los hilos.

Aquí en Qatarluña volverá el jaleo "cuando toque".


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> estaban





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Bienvenido al hilo. Vamos por partes:
> 
> 1°.- Hubo un banco: Banco de Valencia. Y se rescató a varias entidades bancarias, aunque se denominarán "Cajas de Ahorro", NO a los que teníamos parte de nuestros ahorros en ellas. Para algo creo que está el FGD.... Otra cosa es que hubiera podido responder. Por otra parte, muchos perdimos buena parte de nuestros ahorros... Por ejemplo, yo tenía deuda subordinada de Bancaja y me hicieron una quita. Recuperé el dinero restante ya en Bankia.
> 
> ...



Pero, por qué compraba nadie todas esas mierdas de los bancos, incluyendo los planes de pensiones, cuando la bolsa estaba en su mayor ciclo histórico de subidas y el oro lo mismo. 

Incluso los pisos, si se salió a tiempo, fueron un negocio brutal y chupado que forró a paisanos que eran semianalfabetos .

Yo de aquella no tenía ni una peseta y me desesperaba viendo estas cosas en parientes y amigos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

Hola, Kovaliov: Muy sencillo: hay gente a la que no le gusta asumir riesgos y hasta que las Cajas de Ahorro no petaron, NO había habido problemas con esos "productos" y que pagaban puntualmente sus buenos intereses. Nadie lo vio venir.

En lo personal, siempre me ha gustado tener Renta Fija. Hasta este año me ha ido bien con ella y aún así sigo comprando. Lástima no haber esperado un poco más para incrementarla, pero sigo en la tarea.

La Bolsa no me va a ver en bastante tiempo, aunque algo llevo en un FI de gestión alternativa.

Este año donde me ha ido bien es con la Plata "papel", aunque ahora ya no tengo nada en ella.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A buena hora...

El mes pasado, el Presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, acusó a los Estados Unidos de un doble estándar "debido a la diferencia entre el precio al que el Gas natural licuado produjo en los Estados Unidos y que vende en Europa y al precio que vende el Gas natural en los ER.II.".

"La Economía norteamericana está tomando decisiones en aras del atractivo, lo cual respeto, para crear un doble estándar ", dijo Macron, que también agregó que "permiten que la ayuda estatal llegue hasta un 80% en algunos sectores mientras está prohibida aquí: obtienes un doble estándar".

No estaba solo entre los líderes europeos por no estar contento con los precios del Gas. De hecho, hasta 15 líderes estaban descontentos e insistieron en que la UE imponga un límite de precios a todas las importaciones de Gas natural, independientemente de su origen. La idea siguió a intentos delicados de convencer a Noruega de vender su Gas con un descuento e intentos igualmente sutiles para convencer a los productores estadounidenses de lo mismo. Ahora, los Estados Unidos están respondiendo a las acusaciones.

"Lo que está sucediendo es que las compañías tienen contratos a largo plazo con los productores de GNL de los EE.UU. El margen lo están marcando y ganando en el mercado europeo". Brian Crabtree, un Subsecretario del Departamento de Energía, dijo: "No es la compañía de GNL de los EE.UU., básicamente son compañías y comerciantes internacionales de Petróleo con sede en Europa".

De hecho, los productores de Gas natural licuado no venden invariablemente su producto directamente al consumidor, frente a un país en Europa. Trabajan con grandes empresas como Vitol y Trafigura, o ya con "mayores", incluidos BP y Shell.

En fin... sea por una causa o por otra, el "pato" lo pagamos los consumidores y que estamos a expensas de unos dirigentes políticos que NO saben gobernar. En qué cabeza cabía hacer "tonterías" con los suministros de carburantes rusos.

Saludos.


----------



## junio (11 Nov 2022)

La plataforma de criptomonedas FTX se declara en bancarrota


El fundador y consejero delegado de la compañía de compraventa de activos dimite de sus funciones




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Nov 2022)

junio dijo:


> La plataforma de criptomonedas FTX se declara en bancarrota
> 
> 
> El fundador y consejero delegado de la compañía de compraventa de activos dimite de sus funciones
> ...



Solo le quedan mil millones de dólares, al pobre. Con eso no se puede vivir. Te compras ocho mansiones de cien millones de dólares cada una y un edificio en Manhattan de doscientos y ya lo fundiste todo.


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2022)

FTX y Alameda Research podrían tener cada uno hasta $ 50 mil millones en pasivos, según sus respectivas declaraciones de quiebra.








Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




zonavalue.com


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

El mundo de las Criptomonedas está lleno de MANGANTES.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (11 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El mundo de las Criptomonedas está lleno de MANGANTES.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues como el de los metales, mira a JP Morgan cuando le metieron una multa de varios cientos de millones de dólares por manipular el precio de la plata. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Veremos cómo afecta esta quiebra al mundo de los criptotulipanes y si parte de ese dinero (el que se pueda recuperar) no termina en los metales.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2022)

Hola, Maifrond: Pienso que el BitCoin seguirá existiendo, pero casi todas las demás Criptonitas se convertirán en "aire"... si es que no lo han sido siempre. De momento, ahí ha funcionado lo de tonto que busca al último tonto...

De alguna manera, era previsible. Desde el momento en que entró Wall Street en el "juego"... Ahí, en productos financieros, se ha volatilizado una cantidad increíble de dinero.

Veremos... Las Criptonitas fueron un gran rival para los MPs. Y son dos "productos" que no tienen nada que ver el uno con el otro. Uno es totalmente especulativo y el otro muy defensivo.

Eso sí, sigo creyendo que el BitCoin volverá a batir sus máximos históricos. Pero antes es posible que lo lleven a los "infiernos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Hostigador (12 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A buena hora...
> 
> ...



Seguro ke Exolum(antigua CLH)sabe algo de esto


----------



## DDT (12 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pero, por qué compraba nadie todas esas mierdas de los bancos, incluyendo los planes de pensiones, cuando la bolsa estaba en su mayor ciclo histórico de subidas y el oro lo mismo.
> 
> Incluso los pisos, si se salió a tiempo, fueron un negocio brutal y chupado que forró a paisanos que eran semianalfabetos .
> 
> Yo de aquella no tenía ni una peseta y me desesperaba viendo estas cosas en parientes y amigos.



Pues porque va a ser, pq nos engañan todo el rato.
Yo con mis primeros ahorros ya perdí 100000 pesetas con los fondos de inversion. Luego me intentaron estafar con las preferentes de Repsol, que te ofrecían un tanto por cierto menos, no me acuerdo cuanto, al final como no las vendí me las compraron al 100%, de aquella me libre. Para caer luego en los planes de pensiones, que al principio te los regalaban, si, si, la Generalitat te ponía dinero, y se promocionaban por todos lados. Después vinieron las himbersiones en los pisos que nunca, nunca bajarían. Luego ha venido lo de las criptos, ahí afortunadamente ya no he picado. Que será lo próximo??? Ah, si, los fondos de bonos del estado que me recomendó un amable mercenario del banco sin venir a cuento....


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

La última vez que el rendimiento de los Bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos protegidos contra la Inflación fue del 2% -justo antes de la Crisis financiera del 2008-, el Oro se negociaba alrededor de los $ 800. 

Hoy el rendimiento protegido por Inflación a 10 años está de vuelta al 2%, pero el Oro cotiza a más del doble de ese precio...

Durante los últimos 15 años, el Oro se ha negociado en una línea más o menos recta con el rendimiento de los TIPS. Todavía lo hace, pero después de la "Pandemia" y la guerra de Ucrania, la línea ya es diferente...

A tener en cuenta...

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (12 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> La última vez que el rendimiento de los Bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos protegidos contra la Inflación fue del 2% -justo antes de la Crisis financiera del 2008-, el Oro se negociaba alrededor de los $ 800.
> 
> ...



Lo puedes explicar para tontos porfa que no he entendido nada.


----------



## DDT (12 Nov 2022)

Os pongo este video que me ha parecido interesante


----------



## DDT (12 Nov 2022)

Pongo otro video con trozos de Ray Dalio.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2022)

Hola, DDT: Cuando uno pregunta algo no es porque sea "tonto", sino porque desea más información o bien no lo ha entendido.

Te lo explicaré de forma breve, pero sencilla: El devenir tanto del Oro como de los TIPS del Tesoro de los EE.UU.suelen tener un comportamiento bastante parejo y ahora existe un evidente desacople, pero también es pronto para asegurar algo al respecto. Simplemente, he notado una "distorsión" que puede ser puntual o no...

Diría que hay "dudas" en relación a la evolución futura del Dólar y de los Bonos del Gobierno estadounidense.

Realmente, necesitamos que pase algo más de tiempo para ver si está "distorsión" se vuelve a normalizar o se agudiza.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (12 Nov 2022)

Pongo el último video que es larguito. Es una clase cita instructiva de Cava de hace un año. A ver si aprendo algo.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Pues porque va a ser, pq nos engañan todo el rato.
> Yo con mis primeros ahorros ya perdí 100000 pesetas con los fondos de inversion. Luego me intentaron estafar con las preferentes de Repsol, que te ofrecían un tanto por cierto menos, no me acuerdo cuanto, al final como no las vendí me las compraron al 100%, de aquella me libre. Para caer luego en los planes de pensiones, que al principio te los regalaban, si, si, la Generalitat te ponía dinero, y se promocionaban por todos lados. Después vinieron las himbersiones en los pisos que nunca, nunca bajarían. Luego ha venido lo de las criptos, ahí afortunadamente ya no he picado. Que será lo próximo??? Ah, si, los fondos de bonos del estado que me recomendó un amable mercenario del banco sin venir a cuento....




Que barbaridad, cuando hablais de fondos de inversion, preferentes o planes de pensiones, para mi eso me suena a chino, a mi me costo precisamente 100.000 pesetas mi piso, a pagar en 10 años a 1050 pesetas al mes, de tres dormitorios, salon, cocina, y baño de 107 m2.
Y mi plan de pensiones fue acumular MPs, todo lo que me permitia mi economia. Como estoy servido desde hace mucho tiempo, ahora intento disfrutar lo maximo con mi esposa a nuestra manera.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2022)

@asqueado: Eran otros tiempos y debes tener tus años .. Ahora las personas tienen muchos problemas para alquilar un piso y ya no te digo para comprarlo.

Llevamos unas décadas en que la adquisición de una vivienda representa hipotecar buena parte de la vida laboral y "rezando" para que no lleguen "baches".

Entiendo que el dinero tiene que moverse y a veces hay que probar un poco de todo. Unas cosas saldrán bien y otras no, como casi en todo.

Bueno, ya sabes que siempre he creído en las "bondades" de los MPS FÍSICOS, pero ahora es un apartado que tengo parado. No me gustan los precios actuales. Y no es menos cierto que ya voy bien servido.

Un abrazo.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> @asqueado: Eran otros tiempos y debes tener tus años .. Ahora las personas tienen muchos problemas para alquilar un piso y ya no te digo para comprarlo.
> 
> Llevamos unas décadas en que la adquisición de una vivienda representa hipotecar buena parte de la vida laboral y "rezando" para que no lleguen "baches".
> 
> ...



Naturalmente fernando que eran otros tiempos, que no habia que pagar apenas impuestos, que te subian los articulos de alimentacion a primeros de año por ejemplo y te lo sabias de memoria lo que costaba cada cosa e ibas al sitio donde mas barato podias comprar, donde te ibas de vacaciones, no una semana, si no un mes entero a la playa.
Donde habia trabajo, quizas mal pagado pero algunos trabajabamos muchas horas y todo era ganancia, no como ahora, que cuanto mas trabajes, mas tienes que pagar.
Sinceramente y lo digo con pena, me da lastima de la juventud de hoy en dia, porque algunos apenas tiene cotizaciones para el dia de mañana que no habra pensiones, te mandaran a un comedor social y no tendras nada y seras feliz.
Los que se estan poniendo las botas son todos los politicos, la culpa no la tienen ellos, si no toda la ciudadania, ya ha habido muchas ocasiones para salir a la calle y poner lo que hicieron en Francia.
Y si, tengo mis años y soy octogenario
No me gusta nada lo que esta ocurriendo, a nivel nacional y mundial y ahi lo dejo.
un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Quizás, éramos más "combativos" en aquellos tiempos... Bueno, seguro que sí.

El panorama nacional e internacional están peor que nunca... Yo era un crío cuando la Crisis de los misiles en Cuba.

De la clase política pocos se salvan. Yo todavía percibo a algunos que intentan trabajar para la ciudadanía, pero les ponen demasiados obstáculos, incluso en sus propias formaciones políticas.

Realmente, estoy muy desencantado con lo que estamos viviendo. Estamos retrocediendo a pasos agigantados.

Un abrazo.


----------



## asqueado (12 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Quizás, éramos más "combativos" en aquellos tiempos... Bueno, seguro que sí.
> 
> El panorama nacional e internacional están peor que nunca... Yo era un crío cuando la Crisis de los misiles en Cuba.
> 
> ...




Si tu estas desencatando, yo estoy "Asqueado" pero desde hace muchos años, como bien dices vamos retrocediendo en muchos derechos que conseguimos y no quiero hablar de politica porque me asquea, creo, no se si lo vere que tendran que tomar una decision crucial para la ciudadania, o autonosuyas o pensiones, las vaca ya no da mas leche, estamos en quiebra pero desde hace muchos años y todos los gobiernos gastando como si no hubiera un mañana, y todo eso hay que pagarlo. Estamos en una dictadura, que esta todo prohibido menos respirar y dentro de poco te pondran un impuesto por ello. No puedes ni ir al campo a coger esparragos, o setas o tagardinas o hierbajos, ahora te multan por todo. 
Igual que antes, que tu padre te llevaba con 12 o 14 años a un taller para que fueras aprendiendo el oficio que te gustara, y le decia al dueño o maestro si podia ir sin cobrar, aun cuando a final de la semana siempre te daba algun dinero, eso es impensable.
Antes te iban a echar de una empresa, eso ni pensarlo como no robaras o hicieras algo gordo, ahora te mandan un wassaps y te dicen que ya no vengas mas a trabajar.
Se ha perdido el respeto mutuo y si le dices algo a alguna persona mejor que no sea mujer, de facha para arriba y se queda corto.
Si comentas cualquier cosa, saltan que es odio lo que dices, en fin, no quiero calentarme porque no merece la pena, pero la clase politica en lugar de resolver los problemas que tenemos, hacen lo contrario.
saludos


----------



## Hostigador (13 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Pongo el último video que es larguito. Es una clase cita instructiva de Cava de hace un año. A ver si aprendo algo.



El programa"El juego de la manipulacion"lo dejaron de emitir en 2021,creo
Estaba,dentro de lo ke cabe,entre bien y mu bien


----------



## FranMen (13 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Si tu estas desencatando, yo estoy "Asqueado" pero desde hace muchos años, como bien dices vamos retrocediendo en muchos derechos que conseguimos y no quiero hablar de politica porque me asquea, creo, no se si lo vere que tendran que tomar una decision crucial para la ciudadania, o autonosuyas o pensiones, las vaca ya no da mas leche, estamos en quiebra pero desde hace muchos años y todos los gobiernos gastando como si no hubiera un mañana, y todo eso hay que pagarlo. Estamos en una dictadura, que esta todo prohibido menos respirar y dentro de poco te pondran un impuesto por ello. No puedes ni ir al campo a coger esparragos, o setas o tagardinas o hierbajos, ahora te multan por todo.
> Igual que antes, que tu padre te llevaba con 12 o 14 años a un taller para que fueras aprendiendo el oficio que te gustara, y le decia al dueño o maestro si podia ir sin cobrar, aun cuando a final de la semana siempre te daba algun dinero, eso es impensable.
> Antes te iban a echar de una empresa, eso ni pensarlo como no robaras o hicieras algo gordo, ahora te mandan un wassaps y te dicen que ya no vengas mas a trabajar.
> Se ha perdido el respeto mutuo y si le dices algo a alguna persona mejor que no sea mujer, de facha para arriba y se queda corto.
> ...



Lo peor es que lo hemos aceptado como normal y no luchamos, el futuro lo veo cada vez peor y no sé donde está el límite. Hemos perdido la ilusión y la esperanza.


----------



## srdome (13 Nov 2022)

El gobierno plantea una rebaja de penas por malversación de fondos públicos, ole ole ole. 
Que queda para que la gente abra los ojos.


----------



## ELOS (13 Nov 2022)

Y será apoyado por todos los partidos políticos.
Entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2022)

De siempre los sinvergüenzas han precisado de un enjambre de tontos que les faciliten el trabajo...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Nov 2022)

Hoy en LinnkedIn se habia publicado un articulo de prensa donde decia que la mayoria de los jovenes de ahora preferirian no trabajar a trabajar y ser infelices (dificil definicion la de la felicidad). En realidad ese es el titular, porque el porcentaje con respecto a personas mayores de 44 anyos segun esa encuesta era solo del 10 puntos. 

En UK (post-brexit), The Prince's Trust ha publicado recientemente los resultados de una encuesta donde presenta que el 49% de los jovenes entre 16 y 25 anyos sufren ansiedad sobre su futuro, y el 59% visualiza el futuro de su generacion como "alarmante". La verdad, las estadisticas y las encuentas tienen la veracidad que tienen, pero es indudable que esa ansiedad esta ahi. La encuesta sale de 2,002 (dos mil dos) jovenes entrevistados (ni idea el % de muestra en este caso).

Lo que me sorprende (bueno, no tanto) es que el 29% de los jovenes de familias mas acomadas creen que el futuro traera oportunidades de trabajos mejor remunerados mientras que ese porcentaje sube a 41% entre los jovenes de familias que tienen problemas para llegar a fin de mes (esperanza o es que creen que no les queda otra que mejorar).

Ahora bien, mirando en retrospectiva en mi caso, que vengo de famlia obrera humilde, sentia la misma ansiedad. No se si otros lo sintieron, pero siempre me cuestionaba si iba a ser capaz de encontrar trabajo depsues de estudiar y como lo iba a hacer para mantenerlo y mejorar, y asi tener una familia. No me imaginaba a mi mismo parasitando. Y una vez lo tienes y te gusta, pues nada, a seguir, y la ansiedad se transforma en preocupacion por si lo pudieras perder. En ambos casos uno no debe de ser pasivo: tenemos que lo mejor de nosotros mismosi para encontrar y mantener un trabajo para ganar experiencia no importa si te pagan en garbanzos; y una vez asentado, estar alerta y anticipar cambios que pudieran indicar que tu trabajo esta en peligro, y dar el paso antes (sondear y cambiar antes de que te echen). Creo que es parte de la vida en este sistema en el que vivimos.

Me cuesta opinar sobre lo que quiren los jovenes de ahora, pero creo que su futuro sera mas dificil que el nuestro en cuanto a que pueden tener que aprender a dejar ciertos estandares de vida que les hemos dado (en nuestro caso los mejoramos, o al menos hablo por mi), pero al igual que las otras generaciones, tendran que luchar, no creo que ni mas ni menos, pero si que posiblemente se sientan menos felices que lo que nosotros nos podamos haber sentido.

En fin, mi opnion. Miscelanea y para subir el hilo arriba, que verlo en segunda pagina no mola nada


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Nov 2022)

Tristemente los políticos se han ocupado de hacer una juventud menos contestaria que nunca (y menos formada) aplicando un plan A LARGO PLAZO como es depauperar la Educación, quitar toda autoridad a los profesores y el nivel de exigencia para hacer así unos futuros ciudadanos más INFLUENCIABLES y moldeables a golpe de consignas simples por guasap o tweet... y salvo rabiar por foros como este o redes sociales, ése es todo el pataleo que vas a conseguir de ellos, no hay más que ver el porcentaje (ridículo) de jóvenes en las manifestaciones "presenciales" de cosas importantes en que se juegan su futuro.... Para que luego digan que los políticos son cortoplacistas....

Un artículo que viene a cuento de este tema:









Los riesgos de no educar a los hijos en la cultura del esfuerzo: adultos dependientes, insatisfechos y déspotas


Valorar las acciones y saber lo que cuesta conseguir las cosas fortalece la tenacidad de los menores, les enseña a ser resilientes, a asumir responsabilidades y a afrontar los problemas con realismo




elpais.com





Así está disparándose el número de jóvenes que NO quieren trabajar ni ven atractivo alguno en estudiar, o sea, NINIs.... que esperan vivir de los padres, alguna paguita o de trapicheos ad-eternum....


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Nov 2022)

Muy buen articulo el que has enlazado, cacho_perro. Corto y claro.

- Cultura del no esfuerzo vs actitud de esforzarse y superar obstaculos
- Cultura de la inmediatez como manera rapida de satisfaccion versus proyectarse a futuro
- Cultura de dependencia vs autonomia (papis, coleguis, etc.)
- Cultura de sobreproteccion vs aprender a levantarse y saborear hacerlo (orgullo de superacion)

Yo anyadiria una cosa mas, un libro bastante bueno llamado " The end of the expertise" (lo lei en Kobo hace unos 3 anyos): el acceso a la informacion ha hecho que la gente se considera una "ejperta" en todo, y ha conducido a menospreciar el conocimiento de profesionales. Las putas tertulias con tertulianos todologos (opinan de todo sin tener profundo conocimiento en la materia) y lo facil que es comentar en redes sociales ha acrecentado esto. Y esto no esta en los jovenes, esta en lo padres. Asi que los jovenes maman de eso tambien. A la postre eso esta conduciendo a la juventud a no ver necesidad de esforzarse para llegar a ser buenos profesionales.

Es todo un desatino. Hay cosas que jamas deberian estar en manos de los politicos: 1) Educacion; 2) Seguridad; 3) Sanidad. A pesar de que pareciera que los politicos juegan a largo, creo que han calculado mal o han jugado mal sus cartas, porque en realidad, salvo en algunos contados paises, no hay democracias, hay partitocracias, y eso lleva cada vez mas a radicalizar y polarizar la sociedad, y acabara por tumbar las democracias como las conocemos ahora, quizas a algo mejor, pero en el actual contexto me temo que no.

Que buena idea tuvo John Galt (se plasma al final de la Rebelion del Atlas): dado que el mundo no cambia, aislemonos de el. Lastima que es casi impracticable (casi, solo casi).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Francamente, mal lo tienen los jóvenes y también los que no lo son... Por ejemplo, las personas con más de 50 años y desempleadas...

Ya he comentado en otro post que vivimos tiempos muy distintos a cuando éramos jóvenes y me refiero a los años 70/80... Fueron años en que tenías que espabilar y más si tus orígenes eran humildes. Mí caso e imagino que el de muchos que andan por aquí.

No es menos cierto que si tenías ganas de trabajar y de estudiar, luego el Sistema proporcionaba las suficientes "oportunidades" para ir progresando. Tampoco te regalaban nada, que quede bien claro.

Ahora todo es mucho más complejo y entiendo la desazón de muchos jóvenes. No ven futuro a ningún plazo... Evidentemente, que debieran pelear para que lo hubiera, pero pertenecen a una generación que ha sido excesivamente "mimada" y ya me entendéis.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Muy buen articulo el que has enlazado, cacho_perro. Corto y claro.
> 
> - Cultura del no esfuerzo vs actitud de esforzarse y superar obstaculos
> - Cultura de la inmediatez como manera rapida de satisfaccion versus proyectarse a futuro
> ...



Empezando por los políticos que pueden cambiar de cargo sin tener en cuenta su preparación, el mejor ejemplo los ministros


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2022)

Esto no os lo contarán...

Se ha sabido que en el colapso de FTX hay pasivos que son "inversiones" realizadas por... Ucrania.

Al parecer, un "pastizal" de dinero en "ayuda militar" estadounidense a Ucrania, que supuestamente se utilizaría para luchar contra Rusia, fue efectivo que Ucrania NO usó para luchar contra Rusia, sino que invirtió en FTX...

Y también se sabe que el mandamás de FTX, Sam Bankman-Fried, fue el donante número 2 de los demócratas...

De alguna manera, parece ser que Ucrania estaba recibiendo dinero de los Estados Unidos, pero Ucrania lo reenvió a FTX y FTX a los demócratas...

En fin, algo apesta a PODRIDO alrededor de todo este asunto.

(Fuente: HAL Turner - Radio Show)

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (14 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Francamente, mal lo tienen los jóvenes y también los que no lo son... Por ejemplo, las personas con más de 50 años y desempleadas...
> 
> Ya he comentado en otro post que vivimos tiempos muy distintos a cuando éramos jóvenes y me refiero a los años 70/80... Fueron años en que tenías que espabilar y más si tus orígenes eran humildes. Mí caso e imagino que el de muchos que andan por aquí.
> 
> ...




Completamente de acuerdo contigo, y tan distintos
Si yo contara cosas de mi epoca, algunos no se lo creerian, diria que estoy mintiendo

saludos


----------



## ELOS (14 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Francamente, mal lo tienen los jóvenes y también los que no lo son... Por ejemplo, las personas con más de 50 años y desempleadas...
> 
> Ya he comentado en otro post que vivimos tiempos muy distintos a cuando éramos jóvenes y me refiero a los años 70/80... Fueron años en que tenías que espabilar y más si tus orígenes eran humildes. Mí caso e imagino que el de muchos que andan por aquí.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente también tienen su culpa los jóvenes por mucho que culpen a su entorno. Han caída en la "trampa" de la complacencia y la comodidad.
También es verdad que les han hecho sustituir necesidades vitales por ocio y tecnología,( internet,móvil, patinete eléctrico,etc)


----------



## Tio Pepe (14 Nov 2022)

Este mensaje no pretende excusar a todos los jóvenes, porque nos encontraremos casos de todo tipo, y que hay mucho gandul con pocas ganas de trabajar, eso nadie puede decir lo contrario, pero sí que me gustaría romper una lanza a favor de muchos jóvenes. Porque desgraciadamente a muchos se les ha bombardeado, mandándoles el falso mensaje de que estudiando vas a conseguir trabajo y no sólo conseguirás trabajo sino que será un trabajo de calidad.

Y la realidad es que España tiene una tasa de población, entre los 30 y 34 años, con estudios superiores por encima de la media europea entre el 40 y el 50% (52,1% en mujeres y 41,1% en hombres):




Pero si miramos los salarios (lástima que no nos lo desglosen por ese rango de edad), vemos que entre los 25 y los 34 tienen un salario medio de 22.896€. Eso consiguiendo trabajo, porque ya sabemos los números de paro en este país y encima maquillados.



Es decir, estudiar y prepararse, para en el mejor de los casos aspirar a un sueldo mileurista, por lo que no tengo duda que en muchos de ellos buscan alternativas más fáciles y si pueden vivir de sus padres de la sopa boba no van a dudarlo. De hecho, conozco unos cuantos que han acabado emigrando, igual que hicieron en el pasado muchos de nuestros predecesores, pero desgraciadamente en la situación actual significa que el talento se va de España, mientras que antes para bien o para mal se quedaba en muchos casos en España.

De hecho trabajar toda una vida, para en el mejor de los casos poderte pagar una vivienda, y malvivir, porque muchas veces no da para mucho más. Luego jóvenes con pájaros en la cabeza muchos, y otros con ganas de vivir del cuento o a "cuerpo rey" en su casa, otros tantos.


----------



## mensch_maschine (14 Nov 2022)

También es cierto que en este santo país pasamos del blanco al negro y del negro al blanco. 
"Si yo no pude estudiar, tú hijo mío no puedes ser menos y tienes que sacarte una carrera" ... carreras que o no sirven para nada porque no hay demanda (casi todas las relacionadas con letras) o carreras comodín que se hacen sin ningún tipo de vocación resultando en universitarios renegados (derecho, económicas,etc...).

Y en cambio se menosprecia la Formación Profesional, con salidas profesionales con alta demanda.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2022)

Muchos gustan de hablar del libre mercado, pero les cuesta más aceptar que existe la oferta y demanda en el mercado laboral. Y, ciertamente, hace muchos años que en España tiene una mejor salida la FP II.

Voy a contar una anécdota: hace años se pasó por mi localidad una empresa alemana y ofertó un puesto de trabajo en Alemania a todos aquellos que aprobaron una especialidad de la FP II... En cambio, no se pasaron por el Centro Tecnológico...

Conozco cantidad de personas con carreras universitarias y que están trabajando en oficios que nada tienen que ver con lo que estudiaron. Es verdad que falta una mejor orientación en cuanto a la elección de una futura salida profesional.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (14 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Este mensaje no pretende excusar a todos los jóvenes, porque nos encontraremos casos de todo tipo, y que hay mucho gandul con pocas ganas de trabajar, eso nadie puede decir lo contrario, pero sí que me gustaría romper una lanza a favor de muchos jóvenes. Porque desgraciadamente a muchos se les ha bombardeado, mandándoles el falso mensaje de que estudiando vas a conseguir trabajo y no sólo conseguirás trabajo sino que será un trabajo de calidad.
> 
> Y la realidad es que España tiene una tasa de población, entre los 30 y 34 años, con estudios superiores por encima de la media europea entre el 40 y el 50% (52,1% en mujeres y 41,1% en hombres):
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260791
> ...



Todo lo que dices es cierto. Pero cuantos chavales han renunciado a las posibilidades que tienen es cuanto a ocio, que son verdaderos lujos como los viajes, escapadas de finde, móvil nuevo cada año, etc ?

La mayoría de estos jóvenes tienen abuelos que llegarían a pasar hambre de no haber trabajado de sol a sol.
Y no digo que renunciando a esos gastos cotidianos en ocio les llegue para pagar una vivienda. Pero podrían ser conscientes y tener los pies en el suelo y sobre todo, saber de sus orígenes.


----------



## Tio Pepe (15 Nov 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> También es cierto que en este santo país pasamos del blanco al negro y del negro al blanco.
> "Si yo no pude estudiar, tú hijo mío no puedes ser menos y tienes que sacarte una carrera" ... carreras que o no sirven para nada porque no hay demanda (casi todas las relacionadas con letras) o carreras comodín que se hacen sin ningún tipo de vocación resultando en universitarios renegados (derecho, económicas,etc...).
> 
> Y en cambio se menosprecia la Formación Profesional, con salidas profesionales con alta demanda.



Coincido contigo en parte, quizás ahora se ha hecho muy evidente que hay carreras con salida y algunas otras que con un 99% de probabilidades no te servirán para vivir de ellas. Probablemente ahora los jóvenes pueden saber de antemano si estudian por su futuro o para "pasar el rato". Pero cuando yo estaba en el momento que tenía que escoger que hacer con mi vida te aseguro que ese no era el mensaje, el mensaje era que lo importante era estudiar y no tanto lo que hicieras. Y que estudiando carreras como por ejemplo medicinas, ya serías una jodida eminencia. De hecho, durante la burbuja inmobiliaria era curioso, y la rabia que destilaban algunos por el hecho de gente sin estudios pudieran ganarse tan bien la vida en la construcción.

Pero en fin, supongo que ha sido siempre parte del juego, con la diferencia que muchos de nosotros tenemos algunos años encima, y no nos creemos todo lo que nos dicen, mientras que los jóvenes son más confiados y idealistas. De hecho, supongo que en parte eso lo vemos con el tiempo como ha cambiado nuestra perspectiva respecto a la política. Del idealismo, a la incredulidad para acabar en la rabia...


ELOS dijo:


> Todo lo que dices es cierto. Pero cuantos chavales han renunciado a las posibilidades que tienen es cuanto a ocio, que son verdaderos lujos como los viajes, escapadas de finde, móvil nuevo cada año, etc ?
> 
> La mayoría de estos jóvenes tienen abuelos que llegarían a pasar hambre de no haber trabajado de sol a sol.
> Y no digo que renunciando a esos gastos cotidianos en ocio les llegue para pagar una vivienda. Pero podrían ser conscientes y tener los pies en el suelo y sobre todo, saber de sus orígenes.



En parte yo creo que eso viene por el hecho del cambio generacional junto al del ciclo económico, que de hecho explicaba Ray Dalio en su libro y que compartí en este mismo hilo que vuelvo a quotear al final del mensaje.

De todos modos, como mencionaba no pretendía aglutinar a todos los jóvenes en el mismo saco porque habrá de todo, y realmente se ven con muchos más pájaros en la cabeza que generaciones anteriores.
Pero yo te hablaré de mi misma experiencia. Yo cuando era adolescente iba parte de las vacaciones de verano a recoger fruta, no para sacarme un dinero, sino para ayudar a mis abuelos. Te podría decir, que eso me ayudó a forjar mi espíritu o valorar el esfuerzo, etc... Pero la realidad es que iba ayudar porque tenía era lo que había que hacer y por supuesto porque mis abuelos eran lo primero, pero también te diré que eso no quita que luego en muchos aspectos tenía las mismas inquietudes y deseos que la mayoría de los jóvenes de mi edad, y poco sabía de la vida, y en el momento que tienes que decidir tu futuro, muchas veces no sabes ni lo que quieres ni porque lo haces. Y sólo mucho después te das cuenta que con 15, 18 o 20 años, eres un crío que apenas sabes nada de la vida.


Tio Pepe dijo:


> Menudos aportes en las últimas páginas, gracias.
> 
> Respecto a lo que mencionabais respecto a la forma que ha ido evolucionando la sociedad, todo tiene sentido que sea parte de un cambio global respecto a como se siente el individuo respecto a quien es y que espera de la sociedad.
> Me explico, precisamente he leído el último libro de Ray Dalio y asocia la evolución de los ciclos económicos a la psicología de sus ciudadanos.
> ...


----------



## mol (15 Nov 2022)

No se cuantos que leeis este hilo vivireis fuera, pero la cantidad de españoles trabajando en el extranjero crece cada dia mas.

Microsoft Word - PERE 1-1-2022Nota prensa (17mar22)_v4 (ine.es) <-- Españoles residentes en el extranjero, mas de 2.7 millones


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2022)

Hola, mol: En el pasado, España siempre fue un país del que emigró una parte importante de su población. Por ejemplo, entre 1960 y 1974 salieron unos 3 millones de españoles, preferentemente con dirección hacia Europa.

Es lógico que ahora se reproduzca el fenómeno, dada la situación del país y la escasez de oportunidades para ganarse la vida medianamente bien. Tampoco en el extranjero están las cosas para tirar "cohetes", pero hay oficios y sectores con buenas salidas, por ejemplo el sanitario.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2022)

Formamos parte de una línea temporal, una larga línea de la que apenas disfrutamos unos escasos milímetros en el mejor de los casos.

Si ampliamos esa línea al tiempo que nos toca vivir, y la observamos al microscopio, ya no parece una línea recta, serpentea, sube baja, y esas inflexiones y esos cambios son los que nos forjan el carácter y dicen que tipo de personas somos, y seremos.

Podemos considerar que hacemos lo que debemos, trabajamos, ayudamos, comprendemos... y nos permitimos en ocasiones, dar consejos a gente joven con la mejor de las intenciones, como en otros tiempos, los que nos superaban en edad y experiencias nos los dieron a nosotros.

De esos consejos, muchos siguen vigentes, pues son atemporales, pero otros, que para nosotros fueron dogma, ahora se han convertido en reliquias obsoletas y carentes de valor o utilidad moral o social.

Los que tenemos hijos, a diario nos encontramos con encrucijadas. Yo mismo a diario me suelo sentar con el chaval a enseñarle cosas que parecen no existir en sus planes de estudios. Y no lo hago para que sea mejor o más listo, lo hago por que lo considero necesario para su formación como ser humano sociable.

A la mayoría de nosotros, nos alimentaron con la filosofía del esfuerzo y de su recompensa, y eso fue lo que somatizamos y consideramos como algo normal, y ese algo, venía funcionando durante miles de años.

Hoy en día, sobre todo de un tiempo no muy lejano a esta parte, algo ha cambiado, quizá un porcentaje sea culpa del sistema, y otro sea culpa de los educadores y padres.

Si ya desde muy niños aplacamos lloros de exigencia con recompensas crecientes en el tiempo, ¿Qué esperamos suceda cuando esos niños sean hombres?

Podemos criticar a la nueva generación, podemos considerarlos vagos, o podemos decir que pasan de todo ... pero que pensáis considerarían de nosotros los españoles de las postguerra mientras pasaban hambre y frio y mil penurias, al vernos sentados en una buena mesa, calientes, bien vestidos, con un buen coche a la puerta, una casa a la que no le falta detalle, un viajecito de vacaciones cada año ... ¿acaso ellos no pasaron trabajos y calamidades para poder tener lo que nosotros? ¿acaso nosotros hemos merecido más por habernos esforzado más que ellos?

De nuevo vuelvo a esa línea llena de curvas si la miramos al microscopio, y recuerdo que cada época tiene sus problemas, y esos problemas crean un tipo determinado de gente.

Si a estos chavales se les demuestra que el esfuerzo no tiene recompensa o que simplemente la recompensa llegará sin esfuerzo ¿podemos llamarlos estúpidos, o vagos?

Nuestros jóvenes son el reflejo de lo que hemos creado, y si hay que culpar a alguien de su modo de ser, es a nosotros mismos. Sé que duele generalizar, y no señalo a ningún padre, por que ese "virus" de facilitar todo a los que vienen, es un "virus" innato de todo buen padre, aun que quizá, hemos llegado a un punto extremo donde nos hemos pasado de "buenos"

Los ciclos mandan a lo largo de las generaciones, y quizá los hijos de nuestros hijos, y sus hijos vivan tiempos muy diferentes a los actuales, dónde nuestro modo de pensar quede ya obsoleto y abandonado, y sean otras las bases que cimenten su futuro.


Al fin y al cabo, esos milímetros que nos han tocado vivir en esa inmensa línea, apenas se verán afectados decidamos lo que decidamos.


*"Los tiempos difíciles crean hombres fuertes, los hombres fuertes crean tiempos fáciles, los tiempos fáciles crean hombres débiles, los hombres débiles crean tiempos difíciles." *

Buen martes a todos.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Nov 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> También es cierto que en este santo país pasamos del blanco al negro y del negro al blanco.
> "Si yo no pude estudiar, tú hijo mío no puedes ser menos y tienes que sacarte una carrera" ... carreras que o no sirven para nada porque no hay demanda (casi todas las relacionadas con letras) o carreras comodín que se hacen sin ningún tipo de vocación resultando en universitarios renegados (derecho, económicas,etc...).
> 
> Y en cambio se menosprecia la Formación Profesional, con salidas profesionales con alta demanda.



Aquí hay un par de fenómenos que poca gente tiene en cuenta.... por una lado está el sentimiento de ESTAFA, en plan que los que son padres ahora, cuando eran niños les inculcaron la cultura del esfuerzo, el sacrificio y que había que estudiar como fuera, sus padres (ahora abuelos) muchas veces hicieron grandes sacrificios para costearles la carrera e incluso el alojamiento en otra ciudad, para luego no poder trabajar de lo suyo o en el mejor de los casos acabar en una gran ciudad malviviendo en un zulo o piso compartido mileurista con otros como él y rezando para que no le echen a la calle de contrato precario en precario mientras sus padres disfrutaban de trabajos estables y bien pagados con el tiempo sin apenas estudios que les permitían con UN solo sueldo pagar pisos grandes para familia numerosa, coche (nuevo si eras pudiente o de segunda mano), estudios a los hijos, vacaciones de 1 mes en la playa, etc.

Y la realidad es que esos abuelos tuvieron la suerte de pillar un ciclo ecónomico (años 60-70 e incluso 80 según lo mires) donde a la casta financiero-política le interesaba atraer mano de obra del campo a la ciudad para poner en marcha las recientes industrias y servicios que necesitaba personal abundante y para ello pusieron todo tipo de facilidades: pisos sociales baratos en suelo "regalado", trabajos estables, ayudas, etc. facilitadas además por las remesas en forma de divisas que traían los millones de emigrantes españoles que trabajaban en el extranjero que ayudaron y mucho a cuadrar las cuentas del Estado franquista y pagar todo aquello....

Luego con las sucesivas crisis del petróleo todo eso se terminó, las remesas de los emigrantes se acabaron y el Estado estuvo a pique de quebrar por ello (de ahí la necesidad de los históricos Pactos de la Moncloa de 1977 para intentar salir del atolladero que juntaron por primera vez a todas las fuerzas políticas incluyendo comunistas....), con una inflación brutal que paradójicamente permitió a la gente seguir comprando pisos (especialmente segundas residencias) gracias a que pese a los tipos de interés escandalosos que manejaban los bancos para las hipotecas de 2 cifras se subían los sueldos de acuerdo al IPC también de 2 dígitos para mantener la "paz social" y se jugaba con la devaluación de la peseta para compensar..... y luego la lluvia de millones en forma de fondos FEDER y demás que llegaron con el ingreso en la CEE en 1985 ayudaron a prolongar aquello.... luego en los años 90 con las "convergencias" y demás exigencias al Euro empezó el principio del fin, la reconversión industrial con el cierre de docenas de ellas, la "moderación salarial" y la disminución constante del poder adquisitivo de los sueldos hasta hoy, lo cual junto a la aplicación masiva de tecnología que permitía prescindir de mucha mano de obra, la orientación de todo el tejido productivo a la ESPECULACIÓN INMOBILIARIA y la globalización hizo que ya no fuera necesario atraer mano de obra sin cualificar a las ciudades y la cualificada se devaluara cada vez más por la sobreabundancia de titulados, pues el surgimiento también como hongos de Universidades públicas en los 80-90 prácticamente las convirtieron en "parking de jóvenes" para que no engrosaran las listas del paro mientras tanto....

Así que esos nuevos titulados de los años 90 a los 2000 se sintieron simplemente ESTAFADOS por el Estado y muy desencantados con el sistema educativo, viendo que pese a ser la generación mejor preparada de la Historia de España (hablo de la época de la EGB-BUP-COU) no han sido ni mucho menos los mejor pagados, más bien al contrario.... y en cambio de adultos se han dado cuenta cómo funciona este país de "CAPITALISMO DE AMIGUETES": empresas o Pymes muy ineficientes, cutres y desorganizadas dependientes en su mayor parte de contratos con diferentes Administraciones Públicas plagadas de enchufados y "contactos" donde destacar sólo sirve para que te den a ti todos los marrones cobrando lo mismo y "calentar la silla" de grati más horas que los demás.... mientras hay montones de PELOTAS Y FAMILIARES&CUÑAOS&HAMIJOS rascándose las ídems y molestando más que otra cosa.... y no passsa náaaa, que si se jode el contrato de turno, una mariscada con el político de turno, una "extensión"/sobres-costes del mismo y pelillos a la mar....

De ahí que lo que más veo entre los padres actuales es un desinterés supino en la Educación de sus retoños y en cambio mucho en meterles en colegios con "posibles" (de pago) y fomentar todo lo que pueden su vida social en forma de extraescolares, fiestas y demás con la esperanza de que se hagan muy "amiguito de pupitre" de algún niño de familia pija que en el futuro lo "enchufe" en la empresa de su papi, no importa lo brillante o no que sea su nene.... nene que además pilla muy pronto que DESTACAR en el cole de cualquier manera (por ser un "empollón" o por alguna tara física o mental) es MALO por ser carne de bullying y que es mucho mejor ser camuflarse en la MEDIOCRIDAD de los demás y hacerle la pelota al niño más POPULAR y con más pasta como futuro laboral más seguro....

Y a eso es a lo que vamos: a un mundo laboral basado AÚN MÁS (ya lo era ojo) en CONTACTOS y peloteos que en la brillantez de los trabajadores, y el que no quiera seguir el juego, a emigrar.... así, con una generación acostumbrada a que se lo den todo hecho y transigir con lo que sea para conseguirlo por su nula tolerancia a la frustración o cultura de esfuerzo (total, si ya te lo da todo papi o el amiguito pijo que te enchufe....) se tragará sin pestañear toda ideología simple con 4 consignas que le manden por guasap o redes sociales o incluso lo que le diga su jefe como los antiguos patrones que les decían a sus obreros lo que había que pensar o votar.... y el PODER con mayúsculas tan contento....

Resumiendo: me ha quedado un poco farragoso pero al final todo está relacionado...


----------



## asqueado (15 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, mol: En el pasado, España siempre fue un país del que emigró una parte importante de su población. Por ejemplo, entre 1960 y 1974 salieron unos 3 millones de españoles, preferentemente con dirección hacia Europa.
> 
> Es lógico que ahora se reproduzca el fenómeno, dada la situación del país y la escasez de oportunidades para ganarse la vida medianamente bien. Tampoco en el extranjero están las cosas para tirar "cohetes", pero hay oficios y sectores con buenas salidas, por ejemplo el sanitario.
> 
> Saludos.




Efectivamente fernando, y si me permites añadir que por lo vivido, comenzo la emigracion desde los años 50, donde salian listas de empleo que solicitaban paises como Australia, yo tenia dos amigos de mi edad que emigraron la familia entera a Australia, viviamos en el mismo barrio, tenian que vacunarse, con contrato de trabajo sellado por el gobierno, nos carteamos en varias ocasiones, el viaje duro una eternidad muy largo en barco segun me dijeron, y me contaba cosas que aqui eran impensables, ambos en cierta ocasion me comentaron que no volverian a este pais, por innumerables circunstancias sociales y de miseria que viviamos en aquellos años.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

No se si es “el Buscón” quien expresa la realidad de los estudiantes. Cada vez más me parece que volvemos a esa época


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Efectivamente fernando, y si me permites añadir que por lo vivido, comenzo la emigracion desde los años 50, donde salian listas de empleo que solicitaban paises como Australia, yo tenia dos amigos de mi edad que emigraron la familia entera a Australia, viviamos en el mismo barrio, tenian que vacunarse, con contrato de trabajo sellado por el gobierno, nos carteamos en varias ocasiones, el viaje duro una eternidad muy largo en barco segun me dijeron, y me contaba cosas que aqui eran impensables, ambos en cierta ocasion me comentaron que no volverian a este pais, por innumerables circunstancias sociales y de miseria que viviamos en aquellos años.



Hola, asqueado: Como he comentado en mi anterior post, España siempre fue un país donde su población emigraba en buena parte y por causas muy variadas, pero sobre todo por intentar conseguir una vida mejor.

Un simple dato: entre 1880 y 1914, llegaron a la República Argentina un millón de españoles. Y también hubo una gran emigración a otros países de Latinoamérica.

Más tarde, cuando nuestra Guerra Civil, muchos españoles se exiliaron en Francia, México y otros países.

Es algo que suele olvidarse... Bueno, en caso de que se conozca, que ahora no existe tanta Cultura como muchas veces se pretende.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Nov 2022)

mol dijo:


> No se cuantos que leeis este hilo vivireis fuera, pero la cantidad de españoles trabajando en el extranjero crece cada dia mas.
> 
> Microsoft Word - PERE 1-1-2022Nota prensa (17mar22)_v4 (ine.es) <-- Españoles residentes en el extranjero, mas de 2.7 millones



Hay quien vive “dentro” tambien, y nacimos en otro lugar, en mi caso Italia, que tiene el mismo éxodo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No se si es “el Buscón” quien expresa la realidad de los estudiantes. Cada vez más me parece que volvemos a esa época



Supongo que te refieres a la obra de Quevedo... Si es así, NO creo que se puedan comparar nuestros tiempos con aquellos. A pesar de que España estaba en el cenit de su Imperio, la vida de las personas era en general muy miserable.

Fíjate que muchos chavales menores de 14 años estaban enrolados como mozos o mochileros en los ejércitos de la época. 

Ojo, que he entendido tu "guiño" a la picaresca...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la obra de Quevedo... Si es así, NO creo que se puedan comparar nuestros tiempos con aquellos. A pesar de que España estaba en el cenit de su Imperio, la vida de las personas era en general muy miserable.
> 
> Fíjate que muchos chavales menores de 14 años estaban enrolados como mozos o mochileros en los ejércitos de la época.
> 
> ...



Todo se andará


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2022)

Mejor que NO... Es más, si se llega ahí será porque nuestra "civilización" ya habrá desaparecido.

Saludos.


----------



## junio (15 Nov 2022)

al hilo de la moneda digital, no se si sera fake

Empiezan las pruebas con un dolar digital


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

Hace poco escribíamos sobre las pensiones:








Escrivá quiere destopar las cotizaciones hasta 10 puntos más que las pensiones


La última parte de la reforma de pensiones comprometida en el Plan de Recuperación centra parte de sus objetivos en la modificación de las bases máximas de cotización y de las propias pensiones más elevadas del sistema público con la vista en mitad de siglo. Dos elementos esenciales: los...



www.eleconomista.es




El gobierno nos vende que se podrá cobrar más por la pensión pero lo que tapa es que el estado se quedará más en cada mensualidad de los trabajadores. Hasta 1600 € al año con la que está cayendo. 
Además la figura del MEI: mecanismo de equidad intergeneracional para cargar un 0,6% extra.
Toma morenooo!


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Hace poco escribíamos sobre las pensiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos que planear nuestra futura vejez, los que estemos a mas de 10 anyos de jubilarnos, considerando 0 ingresos por pension y como maximo un minimo vital. Eso lo que consideren que vale la pena planear algo porque todavia habra un manyana (soy uno de ellos aunque cada dia cueste mas).

Saludos


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Tenemos que planear nuestra futura vejez, los que estemos a mas de 10 anyos de jubilarnos, considerando 0 ingresos por pension y como maximo un minimo vital. Eso lo que consideren que vale la pena planear algo porque todavia habra un manyana (soy uno de ellos aunque cada dia cueste mas).
> 
> Saludos



Exacto, esta ley es mejor muestra de que el sistema está agotado, pretenden recaudar un poco más para alargar un poco más la agonía de las pensiones pero no para mantenerlas dentro de 10 años, ese aumento de recaudación no es para pagar las pensiones futuras si no las presentes. Se acerca el final del sistema Ponzi de las pensiones/ estado del bienestar. 
Ya no entran suficientes pardillos (jóvenes se niegan/muchos están dejando de remar)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

Discrepo totalmente. No creo que las pensiones vayan a desaparecer. Si se llega ahí entonces podéis dar por descontado que el Sistema habrá caído y de ahí a la "Ley de la selva"... pues ya estaría asentada o poco faltaría.

De seguir con la actual dinámica, lo más previsible es que aumenten la edad de jubilación o bien poniendo unos tramos determinados para percibir la jubilación.

Debéis tener en cuenta que el aumento de la edad de jubilación conlleva 1) menor esperanza de vida y 2) que la mayor parte de la población esté desempleada antes de alcanzar la edad legal de jubilación y que supone un fuerte recorte en la pensión. Esto que apunto ahora no se tuvo en cuenta la última vez que debatimos sobre este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Vayavaya (16 Nov 2022)

Sopa boba siempre habrá.
Un poco de hambre, tal vez, pero no demasiada, que ya sabemos que agudiza el ingenio.


----------



## Tio Pepe (16 Nov 2022)

Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...

Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:






Yo la única salida que le encuentro, es la movilización civil, salir a las calles, protestar, porque la realidad es que para ellos el actual status quo es maravilloso.

Únicamente mejorando la eficiencia en el gasto público habría suficiente dinero para pagar las pensiones e incluso tener superávit, y eso recuerdo haberlo visto (lo he buscado) en una revista a principios del año pasado: Por una mejora de la eficiencia del gasto público en España

Sólo con destacar las conclusiones es para echarse las manos a la cabeza:
_La gran reforma fiscal pendiente es la de la mejora de eficiencia del gasto públicas en España.

El Índice de eficiencia del gasto público elaborado por el IEE arroja que España tiene un importante diferencial negativo, del orden de un 25%, tanto en relación con la media de la UE como de la OCDE, ocupando el puesto 29 de los 37 países desarrollados, y experimentando un deterioro significativo en los últimos años.

*Si normalizáramos nuestra eficiencia del gasto con el promedio de la OCDE, podríamos tener un ahorro de recursos del orden de unos 60.000 millones de euros, como mínimo, ofreciendo el mismo nivel de servicios públicos que en la actualidad*, lo que supondría asegurar una consolidación estructural y permanente de nuestras finanzas públicas.

Los niveles de tributación excesivos perjudican la eficiencia del gasto público. Así se estima que un aumento de un 1% del PIB en ingresos fiscales, lleva a una reducción del 1% en la eficiencia del gasto.

La eficiencia del gasto público se consigue a través de la conjunción de diversos enfoques entre los que destacan las rediciones de cuentas permanentes, la evaluación constante de las políticas públicas, la colaboración público-privada y la corresponsabilidad fiscal._ 

Por supuesto, estos datos estarán sujetos a interpretación, y muchos los tildarán de sesgados, pero ni que fuera la mitad de lo que indican ya sería para darse con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...
> 
> Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:
> 
> ...



Ojo que para ellos “reforma” siempre equivale a subir impuestos

el diálogo y las reformas son el mantra almenos desde 2008 y es suficiente mirar atrás para ver qué “reformas” han hecho.. en Italia hablan de reforma de la justicia (la única que les interesa) desde hace 10/15 años y ni siquiera han hecho algo en ese ámbito


----------



## Hostigador (16 Nov 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Tenemos que planear nuestra futura vejez, los que estemos a mas de 10 anyos de jubilarnos, considerando 0 ingresos por pension y como maximo un minimo vital. Eso lo que consideren que vale la pena planear algo porque todavia habra un manyana (soy uno de ellos aunque cada dia cueste mas).
> 
> Saludos



Moderadamente facil:fondo de cobertura particular mediante monedas de oro y/o plata


----------



## Maifrond (16 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Yo la única salida que le encuentro, es la movilización civil, salir a las calles, protestar, porque la realidad es que para ellos el actual status quo es maravilloso.



¿Y quién es la sociedad civil? Hemos visto de qué manera ha fracasado una movilización en tan sólo un día organizada por una plataforma de transporte. ¿De qué manera? Sencilla, haciendo que los agentes sociales abiertamente la rechazaran. Esos mismos agentes sociales que frente a la salvaje inflación y no reducción de impuestos, abogan por mantener la presión fiscal sobre esas clases que dicen representar.

Y es que hay una máxima que en determinados estamentos es Ley, y es la de no morder la mano que da de comer (vía subvenciones, por ejemplo). Recordemos de qué manera se movilizaban hace años en relación al coste de la energía y lo que hacen ahora.

Estamos en un escenario en el que han conseguido que la sociedad haya dado paso al individuo, sociedades individualistas donde se crean parcelas mínimas guiadas por un objetivo común, que no tiene porqué ser el general.


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. No creo que las pensiones vayan a desaparecer. Si se llega ahí entonces podéis dar por descontado que el Sistema habrá caído y de ahí a la "Ley de la selva"... pues ya estaría asentada o poco faltaría.
> 
> De seguir con la actual dinámica, lo más previsible es que aumenten la edad de jubilación o bien poniendo unos tramos determinados para percibir la jubilación.
> 
> ...



Ojo, yo tampoco creo que desaparezcan pero sí que sean un salario de supervivencia: alimentación básica y no morir de frío, el equivalente a la ayudas del está a parados de larga duración, lo que son unos 500€ ahora. Eso para todos hayan cotizado más o menos


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...
> 
> Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:
> 
> ...



Eficiencia y Estado es un oxímoron. Pueden incrementar la recaudación que automáticamente aumentarán el gasto inútil


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

¿Te suenan los ninis?


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. No creo que las pensiones vayan a desaparecer. Si se llega ahí entonces podéis dar por descontado que el Sistema habrá caído y de ahí a la "Ley de la selva"... pues ya estaría asentada o poco faltaría.
> 
> De seguir con la actual dinámica, lo más previsible es que aumenten la edad de jubilación o bien poniendo unos tramos determinados para percibir la jubilación.
> 
> ...



Añádele bajos salarios la mayor parte de la edad laboral


----------



## asqueado (16 Nov 2022)

*Pensais alguno que en el futuro habra pensiones???

No tengo la bolita de cristal, pero me supongo que mandaran a las personas a los comedores sociales, como ahora mismo van miles de personas que no tienen que comer. 

Tendras derecho a calentarte un poco si tienes casa y te cortaran desde el contador cuando llegues al limite.

Casi todos hemos visto la insignia que llevan los politicos y hasta el preparao en la solapa, no se que del año 2030, dicen que no tendremos nada y seremos felices.

Vamos a marchas forzadas de que los politicos y gobiernos que hemos tenido hace muchos años estan haciendo todo lo posible para destruir a este pais.

En ciertas ocasiones he escuchado dialogar entre mis hijos, donde afirmaban que si les dejara en no pagar nada de lo que les roba, ellos nunca reclamarian ninguna pension, que saben que no van a tener.

Cuando un pais la justicia sentencia en un reino de taifas que una niña no tiene derecho a estudiar y darles clase en castellano y tiene que marcharse a otro, mal vamos.

Me gustaria saber si existen alguna nacion en la cual este prohibida la enseñanza y otras cosas en la lengua oficial del mismo.

Cuando en un pais se intenta realizar leyes que benefician a los asesinos, ladrones, violadores, etc. etc. que se espera de el.

Cuando en un pais, cada dia que pasa nos van quitando libertades y derechos adquiridos y no reaccionamos, estamos muertos.

Cuando en un pais, los emigrantes que entran por la fuerza violentamente, echandole a sus defensores, acido, cal o agradiendo con garfios, vamos mal y si ademas no retornamos los mismos por donde han entrado y tienen mas privilegios que los nacionales ( paguitas que en la mayoria de la ocasiones son mas altas que las pensiones, vivienda gratis, luz gratis, agua gratis, transporte gratis, farmacia gratis, violaciones gratis, asaltos gratis, con 50 o 60 detenciones etc. etc.) que vamos a esperar.

Cuando los politicos roban a manos llenar y cambian las leyes para beneficiarse y dan indultos, etc. etc. mal vamos

Cuando tenemos una clase politica cada vez mas inutil y ladrona con relacion a la anterior, aquí no pasa nada.

Cada dia que pasa nos estamos empobreciendo mas y no hacemos absolutamente nada, eso si las terrazas llenas y si hay puentes a gastar como si no hubiera un mañana.

Alabo a los jovenes que buscan trabajo en el extranjero y que saben que van a progresar y abandonan esta pocilga que los politicos de turno nos estan llevando.

De estas colas cada dia veo a mas personas solicitando ayuda



*


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Añádele bajos salarios la mayor parte de la edad laboral



Ese problema ya existe hoy en día. Es muchísima la gente que perdió su trabajo en la Crisis del 2008 y luego han conocido la precariedad laboral que ha mermado su cotización y, por lo tanto, la jubilación a percibir. Me refiero a ese segmento que supera los 50 años.

No nos equivoquemos con las pensiones. Una cosa son los trabajadores públicos y otra los que no lo son. Los primeros cobrarán siempre una mejor pensión que los segundos. Y en muchos casos sin haber doblado el "espinazo"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...
> 
> Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:
> 
> ...





Tio Pepe dijo:


> Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...
> 
> Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:
> 
> ...



La no deflactacion del IRPF va a suponer que recauden mucho más desde los pensionistas. Muchos que no estaban obligados a presentarla tendrán que hacerlo y a otros nos van hacer saltar de tramo. Ya pasó el año pasado y este más de lo mismo.

Piensa que somos muchos los pensionistas que pagamos más impuestos que muchísimos trabajadores.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Moderadamente facil:fondo de cobertura particular mediante monedas de oro y/o plata



Por regla general, eso serviría para complementar la pensión, pero de ninguna manera podría sustituirla. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Pensais alguno que en el futuro habra pensiones???
> 
> No tengo la bolita de cristal, pero me supongo que mandaran a las personas a los comedores sociales, como ahora mismo van miles de personas que no tienen que comer.
> 
> ...



Implementarán una Renta básica. Suficiente para vivir o malvivir... Y si la gente lo aceptará o no es lo que está por ver, pero vamos no soy muy optimista al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

¿Quién sabe a ciencia cierta como funciona el sistema de pensiones? 
A lo mejor usted es el único que lo sabe. Sería interesante que nos ilustre al respecto con números y cuentas


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

Es cuestión de leerse lo que está establecido al respecto y en función de eso: tiempo y calculadora.

En cualquier caso, se puede simplificar mucho si se tienen cotizados los años que se requieren y si los últimos 25 años han tenido una evolución "normal", es decir sin altibajos... En ese caso, te queda el 100% de la base reguladora. Suele darse en gente que ha trabajado muchos años en una misma empresa.

Yo apenas me equivoqué en el cálculo de la mía. A mí, como a muchos otros, nos jodió bastante el pase de los 15 años a los 25 años. Por ahí el Sistema se ahorró mucha pasta...

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (16 Nov 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Coincido contigo, tampoco creo que vayan a desaparecer, si en el momento actual consisten en 10 millones de potenciales votantes, con la actual pirámide invertida, ningún político tendrá los bemoles de plantear una medida tan radical dentro de 10 ó 20 años...
> 
> Sí que creo que las pensiones irán sufriendo reformas y recortes, e seguirán robando al ciudadano poco a poco, como ya están acostumbrados a hacer. Porque creo que lo apuntabas tu mismo, Fernando, que actualmente simplemente sin la deflactación del IRPF, el estado ya está recaudando a nivel récord:
> 
> ...



Por favor qué alguien me explique como es posible que el impuesto de sociedades recaude menos 2.400 millones. Que no le llamen impuesto entonces sino subvención a quien????


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2022)

Porque en este país impera la picaresca más descarada. Ni más ni menos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Implementarán una Renta básica. Suficiente para vivir o malvivir... Y si la gente lo aceptará o no es lo que está por ver, pero vamos no soy muy optimista al respecto.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero con un gobierno comunistoide seguro que esa pensión será solamente para el más necesitado.
No creo que sea compatible con algún ingreso extra de los que estamos ahorrando para el día de mañana.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Ya se vería... Pero entiendo que la Renta básica sería la mayoritaria

Mira, todas las propuestas de este tipo han emanado de personas muy cercanas al Foro Económico Mundial y que ideológicamente no son comunistas ni de cerca... Es más, son gente de derechas.

Ideológicamente, hoy en día es muy difícil definir qué es izquierda o qué es derecha, máxime cuando alcanzan el Poder. Quizás, esto sea más visible en la izquierda, pero te recuerdo que la mayor parte de nuestra política está ligada a las exigencias de la UE.

Y un buen ejemplo de lo que te comento se observa en los Estados Unidos. Allí, la izquierda es el Partido Demócrata y si éste se puede considerar de izquierdas ya me dirás tú...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya se vería... Pero entiendo que la Renta básica sería la mayoritaria
> 
> Mira, todas las propuestas de este tipo han emanado de personas muy cercanas al Foro Económico Mundial y que ideológicamente no son comunistas ni de cerca... Es más, son gente de derechas.
> 
> ...



Este razonamiento es fósil, ya no hay ni izquierda ni derecha, todos los sabemos y todos seguimos hablando de estos conceptos fumosos y que nada indican ya


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Es probable que no hayas entendido mi comentario que no tiene nada de "fósil", sino que es la constatación de unos hechos.

Lo cierto es que siguen habiendo derechas e izquierdas, pero cada vez con más puntos en común. Es a eso a lo que tú te refieres.

Pero, vamos que esto no es nuevo. Llevamos décadas así...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

Creo que actualmente cualquier gobierno utiliza el comunismo para imponerse al pueblo, independientemente de la ideología que sea el gobierno.
Y es la trampa en la que cae la población actualmente. Que la ideología de izquierdas ha calado en la sociedad es obvio.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Se utiliza el término Comunismo de una forma que no es la correcta. De hecho, existe en muy pocos países.

El Totalitarismo puede ser usado.por regímenes de izquierdas o de derechas. Eso es lo más común. Después lo podemos "disfrazar" de lo que nos parezca.

@ELOS, en España, no creo que en estos momentos sea mayoritaria la ideología de izquierdas, la verdad, y es más bien al contrario. Es muy posible que en las próximas elecciones se impongan las derechas, aunque yo todavía lo veo todo muy complejo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

Siempre hemos estado entre dos bandos 
El dictador que lucha por su pueblo pero en beneficio propio y el demócrata o liberal que nos ofrece el libertinaje pero nos vende al mejor postor.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se utiliza el término Comunismo de una forma que no es la correcta. De hecho, existe en muy pocos países.
> 
> El Totalitarismo puede ser usado.por regímenes de izquierdas o de derechas. Eso es lo más común. Después lo podemos "disfrazar" de lo que nos parezca.
> 
> ...



A los españoles nos gusta Cuba pero preferiríamos vivir en EEUU .

Discrepo en que aquí no haya mayoría de izquierdas. Ya digo que el ciudadano medio tiene lavado el cerebro.
Pero en cuanto la crisis asoma la patita y nos duele el bolsillo, la cosa cambia.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Bueno, es tu forma de verlo. Lo realmente cierto es que la gente está bastante harta de la política...

Los recortes de todo tipo se están produciendo tanto desde la derecha como desde la izquierda.

No creo que la derecha actual ofrezca mejores alternativas. Hoy leía unas declaraciones de Frijolito abogando por retirar de las carreteras a los vehículos de más de 10 años... Con la que está cayendo, esa es una "iniciativa" que haría todavía más complicada la vida a muchísimas familias.

En lo que se debería centrar Frijolito es en optimizar los recursos de este país y "adelgazar" el despilfarro en muchas partidas, incluidas las numerosas y costosas prebendas de los políticos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, es tu forma de verlo. Lo realmente cierto es que la gente está bastante harta de la política...
> 
> Los recortes de todo tipo se están produciendo tanto desde la derecha como desde la izquierda.
> 
> ...



Es que la derecha actual es progre.
Y si hay alguna derecha parecida a la tradicional ya se encarga el monopolio ideológico de la izquierda en llamarla Extrema Derecha.

Mira Fernando, soy consciente de que hay un egoísmo natural que nos hace creer que nuestro entorno es el Mundo.
Trabajo de cara al público y sé que hay gente incluso que vota a la izquierda que están en contra de la ocupación, contra la inmigración ( éstos sí que son verdaderamente racistas) . Por eso comentaba que cuando la pobreza se nos arrima volvemos a poner los pies en el suelo.
Y ésto que veo en la gente hace 10 años que no lo veía.

Moraleja,

BENDITA CRISIS LA QUE VENGA


----------



## sebboh (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, es tu forma de verlo. Lo realmente cierto es que la gente está bastante harta de la política...
> 
> Los recortes de todo tipo se están produciendo tanto desde la derecha como desde la izquierda.
> 
> ...



Frijolito no va cambiar nada de lo que haya realizado el gobierno actual y posiblemente aumente su agenda x20. Sólo hay que verlo en Galicia, última vez que me llegó las cartas y publicidad de la administración en los 2 idiomas fué con el bipartito y como ya mencioné este es el que volvió con la campaña de elección de lengua (donde en la votación que se hizo mediante la matriculación de los alumnos salió que cada cual estudie en lo que vea) y se encargó de desterrar de los medios a la gente que usó para ese objetivo.

Actualidad.. ríete de Cataluña que mi chaval salvo el libro de lengua española el resto en gallego pero en los medios sólo vas escuchar de cataluña y algo menos del país vasco ya que de estos necesita abstención del pnv y mejor no molestar (mientras un amigo de mi hermano profesor en la universidad está en juicios ya que le hacen la vida imposible por usar español en los correos de la universidad y de esto 0 en medios al ser en Galicia y no es el único caso).

La España federal que quieren ver muchos Frijolito es la mejor opción para conseguirlo en eso no tengo duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Desde el 1973 he vivido bastantes Crisis como para desear que NO vengan, algo que suele ser inevitable... Ten en cuenta una cosa: en algún momento te puede llegar a tí o a tus más allegados.

Más que he trabajado yo "cara al público"... Bueno, confundimos muchas veces el sentido común con la ideología. Es de lo más normal que la gente quiera un mayor control de una migración que desestabiliza nuestra Sociedad en muchos sentidos. Lo mismo contra la Okupas. Que haya una mayor seguridad en las calles. Vamos, que son cosas que trascienden ideologías...

Por ejemplo, tener dinero no tiene porqué ser de derechas. Uno puede pensar como le apetezca, pero sí ha hecho las cosas bien, ha tenido también algo de Suerte y ha hecho dinero, pues bien merecido lo tiene y es suyo sin más disquisiciones absurdas.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El Totalitarismo puede ser usado.por regímenes de izquierdas o de derechas. Eso es lo más común. Después lo podemos "disfrazar" de lo que nos parezca.



Totalmente de acuerdo. El totalitarismo es una forma de gobernar que nada tiene que ver con un ideario político, y cuyo camino a trazar consiste en el control absoluto del Estado, sin limitación alguna a su poder. 

Por todos es conocida la tan famosa, en manuales teóricos, separación de poderes. ¿Tenemos en España una división de poderes real? ¿Se respetan los principios constitucionales o se amoldan éstos a la deriva del cacique de turno para perpetuarse en el sillón? 

¿Qué hay del principio de seguridad jurídica? cuando conociendo la existencia de una norma, con rango de Ley, tres politicuchos se hartan en los medios de intoxicación de apuntar que se va a vacunar a toda la población bajo lo civil, penal o militar, con la advertencia de establecer una carta de sanciones de hasta 60.000 euros, ¿este tipo de coacciones ha sufrido algún reproche judicial?

¿Qué ocurre con el secuestro domiciliario declarado inconstitucional durante la pLandemia? ¿Alguna consecuencia para el organizador? ¿Alguna compensación para las víctimas?

Por Ley una vez al año, debido a la antigüedad de mi utilitario, la administración me obliga a pasar una revisión en un centro homologado para certificar que mi cuatro latas es apto para circular por la vía. ¿Bajo qué prisma indica un personaje que se deben de retirar los vehículos de determinada antigüedad? Lo hará como con las vacunas ¿bajo amenaza de sanción si "libremente" no se decide entregar el vehículo en un desguace?

Ojo con los Totalitarismos, pero más ojo con los Autoritarismos y sobre todo en aquellos que son llamados a ser salvadores. 

Hace años, muchos años que la cosa no va de rojos y azules, otra cosa es que algunos sigan pintando en esos colores con el único fin de hacer suya la máxima de _ *Divide et impera*,_ pero si se analiza con seriedad, salvando posiciones extremas, tanto la derecha como la izquierda van coincidiendo en demasiados puntos. Quizá sea fruto de la evolución social o del marcaje supranacional de algunas instituciones. Ni pertenecer a la UE es gratis, ni que determinados políticos acudan a determinados Foros, sale gratis.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. El totalitarismo es una forma de gobernar que nada tiene que ver con un ideario político, y cuyo camino a trazar consiste en el control absoluto del Estado, sin limitación alguna a su poder.
> 
> Por todos es conocida la tan famosa, en manuales teóricos, separación de poderes. ¿Tenemos en España una división de poderes real? ¿Se respetan los principios constitucionales o se amoldan éstos a la deriva del cacique de turno para perpetuarse en el sillón?
> 
> ...



No se puede explicar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Desde el 1973 he vivido bastantes Crisis como para desear que NO vengan, algo que suele ser inevitable... Ten en cuenta una cosa: en algún momento te puede llegar a tí o a tus más allegados.
> 
> Más que he trabajado yo "cara al público"... Bueno, confundimos muchas veces el sentido común con la ideología. Es de lo más normal que la gente quiera un mayor control de una migración que desestabiliza nuestra Sociedad en muchos sentidos. Lo mismo contra la Okupas. Que haya una mayor seguridad en las calles. Vamos, que son cosas que trascienden ideologías...
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que más me preocupa?

Que la mayoría de inmigrantes legales e ilegales que conozco, tienen más sentido común que muchos españoles


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Eso tiene sentido. Vienen de mundos que viven como aquí hacía ya muchas décadas. Es lógico que las mejoras las perciban en su lógica dimensión.

Ahora bien, no me gustan aquellos que quieren imponer sus "costumbres" y aquí ya me refiero a determinados colectivos.

ELOS, en España, como en casi todo el Occidente, la Sociedad está "enferma" y ya veremos cuánto tarda en "descomponerse"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ayer, Tyler Durden, publicó un artículo en el que comentaba que los gigantes de la banca global están comenzando una prueba piloto de 12 semanas de duración en Dólares digitales con el Banco de la Reserva Federal de New York, de acuerdo a lo anunciado por los participantes el martes pasado.

Citigroup, HSBC Holdints, MasterCard y Wells Fargo se encuentran entre las compañías financieras que participan en el "experimento"... También participan Bank of New York Mellon (uno de los principales "lavaderos" de dinero), PNC Financial Services, Toronto-Dominion Bank, Truist Financial y EE.UU. Bancorp.

"Pueden ser necesarios Dólares estadounidenses programables para respaldar nuevos modelos de negocio y proporcionar una base para las innovaciones muy necesarias en los asentamientos financieros y la infraestructura", dijo Tony McLaughlin de Citigroup. Y añadió: "Proyectos como este, que se centran en la digitalización del dinero del Banco Central y los depósitos bancarios individuales, podrían ampliarse para tener una visión más amplia de la oportunidad".

La nueva red está destinada a seguir las leyes y regulaciones existentes para el procesamiento de pagos basados en depósitos, incluidos los requisitos contra el lavado de dinero. Después de la prueba piloto de 12 semanas, los bancos publicarán los resultados, dijeron en un comunicado, aunque "no están comprometidos con ninguna fase futura del trabajo" una vez que se complete la prueba.

Si bien el trabajo inicial se centrará en simular dinero digital emitido por instituciones reguladas en Dólares estadounidenses, el concepto podría extenderse a operaciones multicurrenciales y monedas estables, que generalmente están respaldadas uno a uno por otro activo como el Dólar o el Euro.

En fin... que cualquier día nos despertamos con cambios importantes en lo que respecta a la utilización de nuestro dinero, aunque da la sensación de que hay "algo" que les impide avanzar con una mayor celeridad.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso tiene sentido. Vienen de mundos que viven como aquí hacía ya muchas décadas. Es lógico que las mejoras las perciban en su lógica dimensión.
> 
> Ahora bien, no me gustan aquellos que quieren imponer sus "costumbres" y aquí ya me refiero a determinados colectivos.
> 
> ...



Sí, está enferma. Yo que vivo de aquí para allá, lo veo. Y en España está mejor que en otros lugares. Pero "divide et impera": la polarización creada y alimentada por los,políticos mantiene a la sociedad dividida mientra ellos hacen y deshacen.

Para mí hay una forma de empezar a retomar el rumbo, y sonará extremo o incluso estúpido: un apagón de redes sociales total y de internet (solo para trámites). Es largo de explicar por qué pienso así.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Sí, está enferma. Yo que vivo de aquí para allá, lo veo. Y en España está mejor que en otros lugares. Pero "divide et impera": la polarización creada y alimentada por los,políticos mantiene a la sociedad dividida mientra ellos hacen y deshacen.
> 
> Para mí hay una forma de empezar a retomar el rumbo, y sonará extremo o incluso estúpido: un apagón de redes sociales total y de internet (solo para trámites). Es largo de explicar por qué pienso así.



No lo veo claro, la verdad... Además, ya sabes que es una propuesta que no sería aceptada. Creo entender tus motivos. Total, en mi juventud no teníamos redes sociales ni Internet y éramos bastante felices dentro de lo que cabe.

En China sí que existen restricciones en el uso de las redes sociales e Internet, especialmente con las personas menores de edad. En Occidente, eso solo llegaría por motivos políticos.

Y para trámites mucho tendrían que mejorar las cosas... Ayer me tiré una hora de reloj para intentar hacer dos trámites en la Administración pública y solo conseguí hacer uno. Eran trámites que no debieran haber requerido unos díez minutos como mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Los Bancos Centrales de buena parte del mundo están comprando Oro a niveles no vistos desde el 1967. Las compras de este año ya andan por las 673 toneladas.

Evidentemente, la pregunta lógica es porqué ese renovado interés por el Oro... La respuesta no menos lógica es que el mundo se está ahogando en un mar de deudas que ya supera los $ 300 billones.

La Pirámide de Exter deja claro que la Deuda global afecta a todos. Incluye pensiones, seguridad social, acciones, depósitos bancarios y la "solvencia" de las naciones.

Hasta ahora los Gobiernos han utilizado sus Bancos Centrales para llevarnos a saber cómo acabará todo esto...

Y Japón, la UE y el Reino Unido están demostrando que la desconfianza sobre sus monedas va en aumento... La próxima divisa que puede cuestionarse es el todopoderoso USD... Y eso abre la puerta a que el "Gran Reset" pueda no estar tan lejano...

Eso explicaría en parte ese renovado interés de los Bancos Centrales por el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Nov 2022)

Buenas noches,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Fernando. Todo indica a que el Reset se acerca hacia un sistema de monedas digitales cuyo valor estará basado en una combinación de cesta de recursos y oro de cada país.... Lo que temo es lo que ocurra entre medias para justificarlo.... Veremos...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Sí... parece que están avanzando en el tema de las monedas digitales, pero como comentaba en mi anterior post tiene que haber "algo" que les queda suelto o que no les ofrece "seguridad" -obviamente, la suya...-.

Lo que más temo es que su implantación se haga de forma que la totalidad de nuestros activos pasen a ser controlados, tanto los que tenemos dentro del Sistema como los que están fuera...

Y NO creo que el Oro pase a formar parte de esa "cesta" que respaldaría a las monedas digitales, al menos a las occidentales. Pienso que si los Bancos Centrales están acumulando Oro es porque ven la posibilidad de que se produzca un colapso financiero.

Está todo tan cogido con "alfileres"... que cualquier día acaba "petando". No es nada que podamos descartar a priori...

Y más tarde veré si puedo sacar algo de tiempo y escribir alguna cosa para el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2022)

El 10 de Octubre, Douglas Diamond y Philip Dybvig ganaron el Premio Nobel de Economía, compartiéndolo con Ben Bernanke "por la investigación sobre bancos y crisis financieras".

Según el Comité que otorga los premios, la investigación de Diamond y Dybvig mostró cómo la combinación de préstamos cortos y préstamos largos expone incluso a bancos sólidos, ya que el rumor más simple puede convertirse en "una autoprofecía autocumplida"... "Estas dinámicas peligrosas, pueden evitarse a través del gobierno que proporciona seguro de depósitos y actúa como prestamista de último recurso para los bancos ", escribió el Comité.

Exactamente, un mes después, el 10 de Noviembre, FTX, el segundo intercambiador de Criptomonedas más grande del mundo, suspendió los reembolsos después de un periodo frenético de tres días durante el cual sus depositantes retiraron $ 6.000 millones. Un día después, FTX se declaró en bancarrota, dejando a sus 100.000 acreedores restantes con desde $ 10.000 hasta $ 50.000 mil millones en deudas impagadas, y desarmando de paso a otros mercados de Criptomonedas.

Como era de esperar, la yuxtaposición de estos eventos hizo que muchos trataran el embrollo de FTX como una ilustración perfecta, y se necesitaba una reivindicación adicional (en caso de que se necesitara), de la teoría de Diamond y Dybvig. En Twitter, William Goetzmann de Yale, el autor de "El dinero lo cambia todo", declaró sobre el colapso de FTX: "Un diamante - momento Dybvig", mientras Campbell Harvey de la Universidad de Duke, cuya especialidad es la financiación descentralizada, lo llamó "Un clásico Diamond-Dybcig bank run". Matt Levine, escribiendo para Bloomberg, asimismo sugirió que el mero hecho de que FTX prestó ("reutilizando") a sus clientes la hizo vulnerable a las ejecuciones.

Docenas de otros informes etiquetaron los problemas de FTX como una crisis de liquidez, que es , por supuesto, el tipo de crisis que hace que los bancos se vuelvan "kaput", según el famoso artículo de Diamond y Dybvig.

Para ser más concretos, en la contribución de Diamond y Dybvig es esencial reconocer la diferencia entre un banco que es insolvente y uno que es simplemente ilíquido. Cualquier banco que pueda pagar completamente a sus acreedores una vez que sus inversiones maduren, o después de liquidarlas de forma ordenada, en lugar de hacerlo todo a la vez, es solvente. Pero si un banco es solvente o no, si carece de efectivo para pagar sus obligaciones actuales, es ilíquido.

En fin, el estudio de Diamond y Dybvig es bastante extenso, así que me he limitado a dar unas "pinceladas" de lo que he leído en un artículo sobre el mismo. Entre otras cosas, porque el "protagonismo" en el Premio Nobel de Economía se lo está llevando Bernanke... y me resulta más interesante el trabajo de Diamond y Dybvig.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Nov 2022)

Os dejo esto que no creo que salga mucho por los medios habituales. Vaya quilombo. Y no creo que sea muy eficaz esta medida

*GLOBAL: OFAC ISSUES GUIDANCE ON UPCOMING PRICE CAP FOR RUSSIAN CRUDE OIL*
Written by Lesley Bankes-Hughes

Published: 23 November 2022


The US Treasury Department’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) has published a determination on the introduction of a price cap on crude oil of Russian origin – set to come into force on 5 December – and accompanying guidance also notes that the price cap would not apply if the crude oil ‘is transformed into a new product’ in a jurisdiction outside the Russian Federation.

The United States is part of an international coalition, including the G7, the European Union, and Australia, that have agreed to prohibit the import of Russian crude oil and petroleum products.

The introduction of the price cap is intended to ensure a supply of oil to global markets while reducing the revenue the Russian Federation can earn from its oil exports. With the cap due to come into play in less than two weeks, discussions are well underway between members of the international coalition to set an initial price for the cap. It is expected that this price will then be reassessed and ‘fine-tuned’ over the coming months.

The purpose of OFAC’s determination is to authorise U.S. persons to provide what are termed ‘covered services’ in relation to the transport of Russian oil, as long as that the oil is purchased at or below the price cap. The covered services are trading/commodities brokering; financing; shipping; insurance, including reinsurance and protection and indemnity; flagging; and Customs brokering.

OFAC’s guidance provides an example of a ‘permissible transit’ and, interestingly, offers some clarification of how crude oil of Russian origin should be treated in relation to the price cap if it is ‘substantially transformed’, in that ‘it is refined or undergoes other substantial transformation such that the product loses its identity and is transformed into a new product having a new name, character, and use) in a jurisdiction other than the Russian Federation.’

In such a scenario, says OFAC, the product would be ‘no longer considered to be of Russian Federation origin, and thus the price cap no longer applies (even if the refined oil is further exported using maritime transport).’

The guidance continues: ‘Thus, a refiner in a jurisdiction that has not banned the import of Russian oil can purchase crude oil at or below the price cap and rely on U.S. service providers for 4 services related to the maritime transport of that crude oil.

‘In addition, such a refiner can subsequently refine the crude oil and then export the refined oil via marine transport, including with the use of U.S. service providers, without that refined oil being subject to the price cap’.

OFAC’s determination and guidance on the introduction of the price cap on Russian crude oil can be accessed here


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2022)

Hola, JohnGalt: Gracias por el aporte. La verdad, es que no lo veo. Cuando una puerta se cierra, otra se abre...

Lo que ya empieza a ser cansino es el conflicto de Ucrania. Han llegado a un punto donde el invierno hará que no sean posibles avances significativos y, en cambio, los costos van a ser importantes en bajas humanas y material bélico.

Parece mentira que no exista el menor deseo por parte de Occidente de conseguir un alto el fuego que propicie el comienzo de unas negociaciones entre ucranianos y rusos.

La dinámica actual no es sostenible en el tiempo por los costos económicos que está teniendo para Occidente y no cabe duda que también para Rusia.

Y mientras la población civil viviendo en unas condiciones más que lamentables. Por cierto, el imbécil de Zelenski sigue apareciendo con sus camisetas de manga corta, señal de que a él le sobra calefacción...

Saludos.


----------



## Vayavaya (23 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> el imbécil de Zelenski sigue apareciendo con sus camisetas de manga corta, señal de que a él le sobra calefacción..



Excelente síntesis. Ya me lo decia mi abuelo: no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
Saludos y muchas gracias por sus aportes , hace años que me vienen siendo útiles.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt: Gracias por el aporte. La verdad, es que no lo veo. Cuando una puerta se cierra, otra se abre...
> 
> Lo que ya empieza a ser cansino es el conflicto de Ucrania. Han llegado a un punto donde el invierno hará que no sean posibles avances significativos y, en cambio, los costos van a ser importantes en bajas humanas y material bélico.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando

Mi opinión es que está "guerra" sirve para enmascarar la gran Depresión económica que está por llegar.
La Plandemia ya no se podía estirar más, y la guerra ya empieza a pasar desapercibida por los ciudadanos.

Creo que antes del final del invierno nos presentarán el próximo acontecimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Cada vez estoy más convencido de que la Depresión comenzó en el 2008... De hecho, nuestros estándares de vida en general ya no volvieron a los niveles previos.

Como todas las depresiones tienen una duración bastante elevada es lógico que en el transcurso de la misma se produzcan sucesivos "dientes de sierra".

Evidentemente, hay que "disfrazar" como sea la situación actual de cara a la ciudadanía y de ahí que se estén produciendo distintos "Cisnes negros"... y los que vendrán

A estas alturas de la "película" ya me espero cualquier cosa e independientemente de la estación del año.

Sobre la guerra de Ucrania qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas o sospeches. Ahora mismo está fuera de toda lógica lo que está sucediendo allí y el efecto de "distracción" sobre la población se está diluyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: Cada vez estoy más convencido de que la Depresión comenzó en el 2008... De hecho, nuestros estándares de vida en general ya no volvieron a los niveles previos.
> 
> Como todas las depresiones tienen una duración bastante elevada es lógico que en el transcurso de la misma se produzcan sucesivos "dientes de sierra".
> 
> ...



Desconozco la situación económica mundial en 2008 , exceptuando "La zona Cero" de Lehman Brothers.
Pero se cita mucho a Don Mario Draghi como pregonero de la crisis en Europa con su famoso Haré lo necesario.


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2022)

Es curioso ver como los acontecimientos que parecen trascendentales en un primer momento, se van difuminando a medida el el tiempo transcurre y los va arrastrando, del mismo modo que un rio se lleva las hojas que sobre él caen.

Hace meses, una gran guerra se cernía, y cierne sobre Europa ... no voy a entrar en si es o no una guerra justa, por que para mi, ninguna guerra que siegue la vida de inocentes lo es.

Muchas veces pregunté cuando se sacaba el tema de la guerra, si sabían por que había comenzado, y todos tenían respuestas muy variopintas.

En general, la gente de mi entorno da por sentado que hay un bueno y hay un malo ... labor necesaria siempre para que exista una guerra y se prolongue en el tiempo.

Si trataba de ahondar, nadie reamente me sabía contestar; para unos la guerra se origino por una invasión rusa, para otros por que Putin tiene afán imperialista, que si zonas estratégicas para Rusia, que si Putin pretende someter a la población ucraniana...

Bueno, no seré yo quién de lecciones de geopolítica, entre otras cosas por que ya desde el minuto cero, se limitó el acceso a la opinión de ambas partes por parte de occidente, vetando el acceso temporal o total a medios informativos rusos, lo que para mi, fue una primera bandera roja.

Lo segundo, algo muy tratado por aquí, fue el tema de los embargos y prohibiciones para dañar a la economía rusa ... algo que a toro pasado se ha visto a quién ha beneficiado y a quién ha "jodido"

Tras toda guerra, hay intereses, y por desgracia, casi nunca esos intereses se basan en salvaguardar el bienestar de los ciudadanos implicados de ambos bandos.

Tengo parte de familia rusa, y recuerdo, desde mi ignorancia cuando pregunté que coño pasaba, esto me respondieron, os dejo el email completo por que ahora con el tiempo, cobra algo de sentido, su castellano no es del todo correcto:

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


_Hola primo, que tal?

Pues si, es como el COVID.


La cosa es sencilla. Después del golpe de estado de 2014 en Ucrania (hecho por los Americanos), la parte Este del país (Donbass) no acepto el nuevo gobierno. Hace 8 años que es como una guerra civil allá con mas de 15000 muertos y claro, nuestros medios nunca hablaron de eso. El gobierno Ucraniano nunca quiso hacer la paz y últimamente hablo de tener la bomba atómica, entrar en la OTAN y estaban preparando a atacar el este del país con nuevas armas dados por los USA y la UE. Ademas este gobierno Ucraniano esta compuesto por nazis (Pravi Sektor, Azov, ...) que tienen una ideología de mierda (matar una parte de su propio pueblo).

Así que Putin decidió que había que parar con esto y lanzo una operación militar. He escuchado su anuncio y las cosas son claras:

- reconocer al Donbass como independiente (hecho el 23.02.2022)

- desmilitarizar a Ucrania

- quitar a los nazis

- que prometen de nunca entrar en la OTAN

Los Americanos ellos han hecho todo esto para fastidiar a Rusia, hacer que nunca se usa su nueva tubería de gas (Nord Stream 2) y romper su economía. De momento han ganado pero los que vamos a sufrir ahora son nosotros porque los precios van a subir mucho.

Las censuras y las sanciones son increíbles. Nunca he visto algo parecido. Parece que los Rusos ahora son todos malos y incluso mi hijo se hizo fastidiar a la escuela y tuvimos que ir a protestar a la profesora. Y no paran de decir tonterías y mentiras en nuestros medios.

Te acuerdas de como han fastidiado a los USA/OTAN cuando fueron a Irak, Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Libia o Siria? Exacto, yo tampoco.

Una web bien que habla de esto es The Vineyard of the Saker | A bird's eye view of the vineyard también hay Moon of Alabama

Parece que el COVID ya no existe. Nadie habla de el 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Lo dejo por aquí simplemente para que entendamos que de uno y otro lado hay seres humanos iguales que nosotros, y sus circunstancias les muestran el camino de un modo diferente al nuestro. Lo que no podemos permitir es que esa gente, o nosotros mismos, generalicemos en algo tan relevante como la vida misma y su devenir en una guerra que pocos o nadie comprendemos del todo.

Un saludo y buen jueves


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

Las estadísticas dicen que el mayor porcentaje de exiliados ucranianos durante la guerra se marcharon a ... RUSIA.
Así que no creo que sean tan malvado tito Putin como nos hace creer.

Estando de acuerdo con el comentario de la carta de paketazo, sé de algún ruso aquí en España que habla fatal de Putin.

Así que como siempre, la historia se cuenta siempre desde los ojos que ven.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> 
> Mi opinión es que está "guerra" sirve para enmascarar la gran Depresión económica que está por llegar.
> La Plandemia ya no se podía estirar más, y la guerra ya empieza a pasar desapercibida por los ciudadanos.
> ...



Y tambien esta"guerra"pretende matar de hambre y frio,en relacion a la escasez/limitacion de materia prima energetica


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, paketazo: El conflicto de Ucrania comenzó en el 2014, "gracias" a la solapada intervención estadounidense. Poco después se hicieron secesionistas las regiones de mayoría rusa en Ucrania. Durante muchos años los ucranianos han matado a una parte importante de su población y en Occidente nadie se ha dado por enterado...

Por otro lado, como muy bien apuntas, Ucrania había tomado una actitud muy beligerante con Rusia, así que tampoco debe "extrañar" tanto que ese país tomará medidas "drásticas" con respecto a Ucrania.

Lo que se puede discutir es si Putin midió bien las consecuencias de invadir Ucrania y da la sensación de que no... Entre otras cosas, parece que sus servicios de información han fallado estrepitosamente al no calibrar adecuadamente cuál podría ser la respuesta de Occidente. Y luego la "Operación especial" ha sido un completo desastre.

Creo que Putin y sus "asesores" nunca pensaron que acabarían combatiendo contra los EE.UU./OTAN y que es lo que está pasando...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> Y tambien esta"guerra"pretende matar de hambre y frio,en relacion a la escasez/limitacion de materia prima energetica



Principalmente veo dos posibilidades

Que todo sea para tapar el desastre económico, que sería la opción más factible, con la posibilidad de una gran guerra como último recurso.

Que Tito Klaus y sus secuaces sigan empeñados en sus fantasías antihumanas.
Entonces ya sería algo parecido a uno de los capítulos de El Señor de los Anillos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Las estadísticas dicen que el mayor porcentaje de exiliados ucranianos durante la guerra se marcharon a ... RUSIA.
> Así que no creo que sean tan malvado tito Putin como nos hace creer.
> 
> Estando de acuerdo con el comentario de la carta de paketazo, sé de algún ruso aquí en España que habla fatal de Putin.
> ...



Yo también tengo familia rusa que despotrica de Putin y que añora a la Unión Soviética... Es algo bastante común entre la comunidad rusa que vive en nuestro país. Está claro que me refiero a la gente común y no a la relacionada con la oligarquía rusa.

No se puede decir que Putin haya sido bueno para el conjunto de la sociedad rusa. Hasta ahora, en Geopolítica, sí que parecía que había "levantado' a Rusia, pero eso queda en entredicho después de lo que se está viendo en Ucrania... Eso sí, Rusia sigue siendo un "enemigo" temible dado su arsenal nuclear y que le asegura una "destrucción mutua"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Principalmente veo dos posibilidades
> 
> Que todo sea para tapar el desastre económico, que sería la opción más factible, con la posibilidad de una gran guerra como último recurso.
> 
> ...



No creo que vayas desencaminado. El tema económico-financiero se les ha ido de las manos y parece que de una forma muy abrupta, pero como son tan inútiles o/y HdP encima están ahondando en la "herida"...

Si esto se agrava como parece que será... ya veremos si no acaban buscando una guerra de alcance mundial.

Y en lo que respecta a los "indigentes mentales" que pululan por el Foro Económico Mundial dudo muy mucho que consigan sus objetivos, aunque en España tienen dos "alumnos" adelantados como son el "turista" Sánchez y un "Frijolito" al que cada vez se le ve más el "plumero".

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: El conflicto de Ucrania comenzó en el 2014, "gracias" a la solapada intervención estadounidense. Poco después se hicieron secesionistas las regiones de mayoría rusa en Ucrania. Durante muchos años los ucranianos han matado a una parte parte importante de su población y en Occidente nadie se ha dado por enterado...
> 
> Por otro lado, como muy bien apuntas, Ucrania había tomado una actitud muy beligerante con Rusia, así que tampoco debe "extrañar" tanto que ese país tomará medidas "drásticas" con respecto a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



La OTAN ha puesto frente a frente a dos monos con pistolas. Putin y el actor 
ucraniano., en beneficio del imperio Anglo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Putin sigue siendo alguien relevante, guste o no. En cambio, Zelenski sigue siendo un puta marioneta de los anglos y sus "cachorros" europeos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Putin sigue siendo alguien relevante, guste o no. En cambio, Zelenski sigue siendo un puta marioneta de los anglos y sus "cachorros" europeos.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues mira, tengo la duda de si van a por Putin por el tema del colapso energético, económico, etc, o porque simplemente no quieren a ningún líder identitario con peso en el mundo.
Ya sabemos que los globalistas quieren un único gobierno mundial.

En éste sentido, China y Rusia serían el último bastión, ya que por ejemplo Cuba, Venezuela o Corea del Norte están más que untados por mucho que hagan el paripé.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: A veces suceden cosas de las que no nos enteramos y, si finalmente trascienden, tardan mucho tiempo en saberse.

Digo esto porque Putin y Xi eran fervientes seguidores del Foro Económico Mundial y algo "gordo" ha tenido que pasar para que exista una ruptura total con el líder ruso. Y con Xi parece que se ha perdido la "sintonía"...

Hay un claro enfrentamiento entre Occidente (pro Foro Económico Mundial) y el resto del planeta. Y es que el sentido común dicta que esa "agenda" es imposible de implementar y mucho menos en los plazos que se han marcado.

Alguien en su sano juicio piensa que las calles de Buenos Aires, México, El Cairo, Nueva Delhi y otras grandes urbes van a estar dotadas totalmente de "energías renovables" en los próximos años... 

El tema en sí o el gran problema es encontrar fuentes de energía eficientes y baratas para poder sustituir a nuestra dependencia actual del Petróleo.

Quizás, por ahí, y sabiendo de las grandes reservas de Crudo que todavía posee Rusia, se esté buscando la caída de Putin y "sustituirlo" por alguien más "manejable". Sin embargo, tal y como lo veo ahora, lo más probable es que Putin, en caso de ser sustituido, lo sería por otro dirigente más "agresivo"...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: A veces suceden cosas de las que no nos enteramos y, si finalmente trascienden, tardan mucho tiempo en saberse.
> 
> Digo esto porque Putin y Xi eran fervientes seguidores del Foro Económico Mundial y algo "gordo" ha tenido que pasar para que exista una ruptura total con el líder ruso. Y con Xi parece que se ha perdido la "sintonía"...
> 
> ...



Efectivamente debió de haber un "ataque de cuernos" al Foro. Es muy sospechoso que China siguiera el relato desde el minuto 1 de la Plandemia.
Quién no recuerda las primeras imágenes de chinos cayendo desplomados al suelo ( con las manos por delante, no fuesen a hacerse daño), el lavado de millones de billetes desinfectando del virus ...

En cuanto a la escasez de energía, personalmente no me lo creo. Es algo que la lógica no me deja creérlo. Quizá la lucha sea por poseer la energía disponible, pero me niego a creer que en un par de años se acabe sin más.
Habrá muchos estudios de Turiel que lo confirmen y que sean lanzados a la opinión pública, para mí interesadamente.
Lo mismo que hay algunos estudios que indican grandes depósitos de gas y fósiles en la región de Siberia.

Lo único que hay cierto actualmente es que hay problemas de distribución.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Nov 2022)

Buenos mediodías,

Yo desde luego estoy cada vez más convencido de que el paripé medioambiental-eléctrico y la guerra uncraniana son una cortina de humo para tapar el verdadero problema que quieren ocultar a la opinión pública: la ESCASEZ cada vez más acuciante de petróleo y la urgencia que hay para sustuirlo por cualquier otra cosa o la economía capitalista colapsará en pocos años... de ahí la demonización del diésel para el transporte privado de paso (para priorizar su uso en cosas más críticas tipo transporte de mercancías). Vamos, que por ejemplo la negativa de Arabia Saudita a Biden de aumentar la producción petrolera no era mera pataleta: es que NO pueden... entre otras cosas porque las grandes petroleras como Repsol hace años que están DESINVIERTIENDO en yacimientos y moviendo la pasta a otras fuentes de energía ya que están convencidas de que no hay ya mucho donde rascar (más petróleo).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Efectivamente debió de haber un "ataque de cuernos" al Foro. Es muy sospechoso que China siguiera el relato desde el minuto 1 de la Plandemia.
> Quién no recuerda las primeras imágenes de chinos cayendo desplomados al suelo ( con las manos por delante, no fuesen a hacerse daño), el lavado de millones de billetes desinfectando del virus ...
> 
> En cuanto a la escasez de energía, personalmente no me lo creo. Es algo que la lógica no me deja creérlo. Quizá la lucha sea por poseer la energía disponible, pero me niego a creer que en un par de años se acabe sin más.
> ...



Hasta hace muy pocos años, pensaba como tú, pero ahora tengo meridianamente claro que el Petróleo ya llegó a su Peak. Más que en Turiel yo me he fijado en los trabajos de un conforero, @antorob, y que hizo un timing casi perfecto y, además, adelantó lo que ahora estamos viviendo y son los "principios"... No nos olvidemos de eso.

Por otro lado, si China se ha embarcado en la construcción de 150 nuevas plantas nucleares por "algo" será... También que los EE.UU. vayan a por 300 nuevos reactores nucleares ya dice mucho...

Resulta evidente, fuera de los problemas añadidos, de que la escasez de Energía va a ser el principal problema a afrontar. Dejo de lado los que nos llegan por la pésima gestión de los políticos de turno. Ese es un mal que parece que llegó en su momento para quedarse.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hasta hace muy pocos años, pensaba como tú, pero ahora tengo meridianamente claro que el Petróleo ya llegó a su Peak. Más que en Turiel yo me he fijado en los trabajos de un conforero, @antorob, y que hizo un timing casi perfecto y, además, adelantó lo que ahora estamos viviendo y son los "principios"... No nos olvidemos de esto.
> 
> Por otro lado, si China se ha embarcado en la construcción de 150 nuevas plantas nucleares por "algo" será... También que los EE.UU. vayan a por 300 nuevos reactores nucleares ya dice mucho...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando.

La verdad es que estoy un poco aburrido de todo.

La clase política al completo solo vela por sus intereses y le trae sin cuidado lo que pueda pasar a la plebe.

El primer ejemplo es el desastre del conflicto ucraniano, donde pagamos todos (sobre todo los ucranianos), menos los propios dirigentes.

Luego, con la excusa del cambio climático se embarcan en unas políticas medioambientales europeas, que al resto del mundo no le importan y en consecuencia, volvemos a pagar los europeos.

Las deudas se siguen acumulando porque piensan que el dólar o el euro son eternos y todos sabemos como acaba la moneda fiduciaria después de un tiempo. Y más cuando existe otro bloque que aboga por el dinero de "verdad".

Y en el tema energético, están los tecno-optimistas que piensan que la tecnología es la solución perpetua, los que creen que nos están ocultando reservas los "malos" y los que creen que existe petróleo de sobra y el peak oil es un mito.

Ya comenté varias veces contigo, que incluso en el caso de que el oil fuera abiótico, si la velocidad de generación era de miles de años, estábamos en el mismo caso que si el petróleo era orgánico procedente de masas sedimentarias.

Es todo un sinsentido que forzosamente acabará mal para todos. No es por casualidad que desde que alcanzamos el peak oil en 2018, no hemos levantado cabeza, con una recesión detrás de otra, a pesar de las enormes inyecciones de "dinero".

En fin, trataremos de "disfrutar" de la vida, pero a nuestros hijos no les veo un futuro mejor que el pasado, ni mucho menos.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Es curioso ver como los acontecimientos que parecen trascendentales en un primer momento, se van difuminando a medida el el tiempo transcurre y los va arrastrando, del mismo modo que un rio se lleva las hojas que sobre él caen.
> 
> Hace meses, una gran guerra se cernía, y cierne sobre Europa ... no voy a entrar en si es o no una guerra justa, por que para mi, ninguna guerra que siegue la vida de inocentes lo es.
> 
> ...



Que maravilla, gracias por compartir, Paketazo.

Hoy he estado hablando con una lituana y le he preguntado por como se percibe la guerra de Ucrania por esos lares, y en breve me ha llevado a dar una vuelta por la historia de sus abuelos y padres. En sintesis:

- En Lituania hay, como sospechareis, pro-russos y anti-rusos.
- Hay temor a que la guerra llegue alli y comenta que hay paralelismos con los anyos 40.
- Me cuenta que sus abuelos vivian en el campo y tenian una puerta de roble macizo, que todavia sigue. Cuando los rusos entraron en Lituania contra los nazis, trataron the romper a hachazos la puerta para entrar y robar (se llevaban electrodomesticos, relojes, etc...). Similar a ahora.
- Cuenta que cuando entraron en su caso un oficial llevaba relojes atados en los dos brazos, de lo que habian saqueado. Y se parece a lo que se ve ahora por Ucrania, nada nuevo.
- Dice que tiene colegas de trabajo que son totalment pro-rusos desde el punto de vista de "raza"
- Dice que en la WWII habian rusos que llegaban a Lituania y no tenian en Rusia ni electrodomesticos basicos.

En definitiva, que aunque parece que hay un rechazo total a los rusos, todavia queda mucha influencia en esas zonas. ESta mujer, de unos 50 tacos, dice que estudio en lituano con clases de ruso, pero sus padres lo hicieron en ruso y tenian que ir a Moscu a estudiar determinadas carreras. Y lo que me ha sorprendido es que me ha dicho que hoy en dia, en RIga, algunos puestos en empresas privadas requieren hablar en ruso y haber estudiado en Rusia... 

En fin, charla durante el almuerzo que quise compartir. A ver si manyana indago mas.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenos mediodías,
> 
> Yo desde luego estoy cada vez más convencido de que el paripé medioambiental-eléctrico y la guerra uncraniana son una cortina de humo para tapar el verdadero problema que quieren ocultar a la opinión pública: la ESCASEZ cada vez más acuciante de petróleo y la urgencia que hay para sustuirlo por cualquier otra cosa o la economía capitalista colapsará en pocos años... de ahí la demonización del diésel para el transporte privado de paso (para priorizar su uso en cosas más críticas tipo transporte de mercancías). Vamos, que por ejemplo la negativa de Arabia Saudita a Biden de aumentar la producción petrolera no era mera pataleta: es que NO pueden... entre otras cosas porque las grandes petroleras como Repsol hace años que están DESINVIERTIENDO en yacimientos y moviendo la pasta a otras fuentes de energía ya que están convencidas de que no hay ya mucho donde rascar (más petróleo).



La hipótesis implicaría que inicialmente china é usa (y todo el mundo) estuvieran de acuerdo sobre la estrategia a seguir con el covid.. pero entonces no entiendo porque siguen siguiendo líneas aparentemente parecidas sobre este asunto. Una explicación podría ser la de spilzeug, que algunos lo hacen para dañar la cadena de distribución occidental (chinos) y otros para que limitemos el consumo de materias primas en esta fase difíciles de conseguir (usa y nosotros).


----------



## ELOS (24 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hasta hace muy pocos años, pensaba como tú, pero ahora tengo meridianamente claro que el Petróleo ya llegó a su Peak. Más que en Turiel yo me he fijado en los trabajos de un conforero, @antorob, y que hizo un timing casi perfecto y, además, adelantó lo que ahora estamos viviendo y son los "principios"... No nos olvidemos de esto.
> 
> Por otro lado, si China se ha embarcado en la construcción de 150 nuevas plantas nucleares por "algo" será... También que los EE.UU. vayan a por 300 nuevos reactores nucleares ya dice mucho...
> 
> ...



Mi opinión no se basa en datos, que seguro que los tenéis.
Desde mi desconocimiento en el tema, mi "instinto" ( algo muy inestable para basarse) me lleva a esta conclusión igual que muchos aquí hicieron lo mismo con la veracidad de la Plandemia.
Incluso con datos concluyentes me costaría mucho creer, bueno realmente me sorprendería mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Ya te he comentado que yo pensaba como tú, pero después de leer bastante sobre el tema no me queda más remedio que aceptar lo que seguramente está ocurriendo.

Leo bastante información de muchos países y, la verdad, es que en el tema energético hay bastante consenso respecto a su crítica situación.

Es posible que en muy pocos años cambies de opinión sobre este tema. Y Ojalá no fuera así, ya que sería una buena "señal".

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La hipótesis implicaría que inicialmente china é usa (y todo el mundo) estuvieran de acuerdo sobre la estrategia a seguir con el covid.. pero entonces no entiendo porque siguen siguiendo líneas aparentemente parecidas sobre este asunto. Una explicación podría ser la de spilzeug, que algunos lo hacen para dañar la cadena de distribución occidental (chinos) y otros para que limitemos el consumo de materias primas en esta fase difíciles de conseguir (usa y nosotros).



Evidentemente como en toda "teoría de la conspiración" faltan datos y sólo nos podemos fijar en "coincidencias", "casualidades" y atar cabos... pero la lógica me dice que en toda crisis de escasez en el recurso que sea, habrá un período en el que más o menos todo el mundo se ponga de acuerdo (como la Unión Europea o los anglos y sus "subordinados") y conforme se vayan poniendo las cosas cada vez más feas empezarán a surgir "quehaydelomíos" (países o potencias y sus aliadas) que se pelearán por las migajas que vayan quedando y entonces será un clásico sálvese quien pueda y maricón el último (GUERRA) para intentar evitar lo inevitable y acaparar todo lo que se pueda antes de que se termine de agotar.... y algo me dice que estamos cada vez más cerca de esto último, de ahí que empiecen a surgir cosas sin una sólida causa como el COVID o lo de Ucrania y países que antes eran "amables aliados" (Rusia) se transformen de un mes para otro en el demonio encarnado, otros "sólidos aliados" en "díscolos" que van a su bola (Arabia Saudita que la muy perra no quiere subir la producción y encima mira otras monedas golosona...) y otros que eran considerados como tales hasta hace 4 días (Venezuela) se les levante la mano por quítame allá unos barrilitos de petróleo y déjame invertir un poquito más para modernizar tus yacimientos y poder extraer más.... aparte que evidentemente hay un interés tremendo de todas las potencias en hacer caer a Putin y hacerse con sus enormes recursos gasísticos y petroleros (EEUU o China...), tienen que estar "divertidos" los servicios secretos rusos y los jerifaltes alrededor de Putin viendo desfilar conspiraciones, maletines y "promesas"....

En fin, tiempos convulsos sin duda los que nos han tocado vivir....


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La hipótesis implicaría que inicialmente china é usa (y todo el mundo) estuvieran de acuerdo sobre la estrategia a seguir con el covid.. pero entonces no entiendo porque siguen siguiendo líneas aparentemente parecidas sobre este asunto. Una explicación podría ser la de spilzeug, que algunos lo hacen para dañar la cadena de distribución occidental (chinos) y otros para que limitemos el consumo de materias primas en esta fase difíciles de conseguir (usa y nosotros).



Hola, frankie83: Esa es una "teoría" que no me convenció desde el primer momento. 

Nos están ocultando muchas cosas y, de paso, soltando sucesivas "cortinas de humo", así que algo realmente "gordo" debe estar sucediendo.

Además, lo que me está alarmado es que el mundo se está preparando para una guerra. Recuerda mucho a.los años previos a la Primera Guerra Mundial y también hay "retazos" de la Guerra de Corea.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, JohnGalt: Es posible que esa persona lituana desconozca parte de su propia historia...

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la Alemania Nazi ocupó Lituania y allí fue vista como libertadora. Bien, fueron muchos los jóvenes lituanos que se enrolaron en las SS y que contribuyeron a eliminar más de 100.000 judíos lituanos y polacos. Solo en Vilna alrededor de 70.000...

Realmente, la Historia de Lituania ha sido muy "movida"...

Sobre la rapacidad de los soldados rusos nada que decir porque desgraciadamente es verdad. No solo robaban, sino que violaron a millones de mujeres en Alemania y los países "liberados". Y solo conozco un caso en que se procesó a un soldado ruso por ese delito y con una condena que fue simbólica, es decir nada...

En cualquier caso, también sabemos lo que hicieron los alemanes en Rusia... 

Es algo habitual en todas las guerras. Aquí los nostálgicos del Franquismo olvidan lo que hicieron los moros que acompañaban al ejército que se levantó contra la República.

En cierta ocasión, vi una entrevista que le hicieron a Arturo Pérez-Reverte y dijo más o menos que en las guerras suelen repetirse unas mismas constantes... que representan lo peor del ser "humano".

Saludos.


----------



## zahoriblanco (24 Nov 2022)

Hola, sigo con la duda de si la guerra de Ucrania es una cortina para justificar lo que nos espera o si es real, esto es, si realmente hay dos bloques (occidente vs brics) o hay un grupo que controla la cúpula de países importantes y intenta hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Me parece que hay argumentos en ambos sentidos, no sabría que decir. Lo que si creo, como asiduo leyente del blog de antorob es que el petróleo se acaba. De todas maneras creo que hay algo que no se está tratando en el foro ni tampoco en el blog de antorob y es como nos vamos a adaptar a la nueva situación de escasez de energía, tanto a nivel social como tecnológico. Yo creo que va a haber una transición, pero no solo energetica, sino quizás más importante, una transición social y nadie sabe adónde nos va a llevar. En cuanto a la transición energética van a cambiar muchas estructuras de producción y distribución actuales, se va a simplificar todo, seremos más pobres, habrá que reutilizar/reparar por cojones, de hecho el parque automovilístico es cada vez más viejo y los coches se estiran todo lo que se puede, iremos en patinete, volverán las estufas de leña, quien sabe si cocinaremos con pellets. En cuanto al nivel social, van a haber protestas, el poder intentará controlar a la población para tenerla sometida y luego la gente irá tomando conciencia de la mentira del estado del bienestar, la mentira de que el estado nos proporciona sustento, los sueños de que vivimos en un progreso constante y perpetuo y los que asuman esto van a comenzar a valorar más el tener un grupo humano al que pertenecer, la necesidad de trabajar y vivir de verdad cooperando entre la gente en quien se puede confiar, valorar las cosas que realmente importan en la vida, y como todo esto ocurrirá no se puede saber


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Hola, sigo con la duda de si la guerra de Ucrania es una cortina para justificar lo que nos espera o si es real, esto es, si realmente hay dos bloques (occidente vs brics) o hay un grupo que controla la cúpula de países importantes y intenta hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Me parece que hay argumentos en ambos sentidos, no sabría que decir. Lo que si creo, como asiduo leyente del blog de antorob es que el petróleo se acaba. De todas maneras creo que hay algo que no se está tratando en el foro ni tampoco en el blog de antorob y es como nos vamos a adaptar a la nueva situación de escasez de energía, tanto a nivel social como tecnológico. Yo creo que va a haber una transición, pero no solo energetica, sino quizás más importante, una transición social y nadie sabe adónde nos va a llevar. En cuanto a la transición energética van a cambiar muchas estructuras de producción y distribución actuales, se va a simplificar todo, seremos más pobres, habrá que reutilizar/reparar por cojones, de hecho el parque automovilístico es cada vez más viejo y los coches se estiran todo lo que se puede, iremos en patinete, volverán las estufas de leña, quien sabe si cocinaremos con pellets. En cuanto al nivel social, van a haber protestas, el poder intentará controlar a la población para tenerla sometida y luego la gente irá tomando conciencia de la mentira del estado del bienestar, la mentira de que el estado nos proporciona sustento, los sueños de que vivimos en un progreso constante y perpetuo y los que asuman esto van a comenzar a valorar más el tener un grupo humano al que pertenecer, la necesidad de trabajar y vivir de verdad cooperando entre la gente en quien se puede confiar, valorar las cosas que realmente importan en la vida, y como todo esto ocurrirá no se puede saber



Que vamos a un decrecimiento general está claro, las líneas generales están ya establecidas en la famosa Agenda 2030 hacia la que vamos a un velocidad acelerada como nunca pensé que ocurriría desde que en Enero de 2020 empezó el tema de la plan-demia.... lo de las "cortinas de humo" también, me parece todo demasiado "sincronizado", el tiempo nos dirá lo que sale al final y miedo me da cuando lo haga....

Lo que no veo es lo de la leña/pellets: simplemente NO es escalable para sustituir al carbón/gas/elecricidad en uso doméstico a gran escala... por poner un ejemplo: según se vió en las imágenes satelitales useñas de los años 50, España estaba MUCHO más deforestada que ahora precisamente por el uso extensivo de la madera para todo, ahora en cambio hay muchísima más masa forestal pese a los incendios y al aumento de la población tanto por la emigración del campo a la ciudad como por el hecho de que la gente usa otros medios (butano/gas ciudad/electricidad) para calentarse, cocinar y el agua caliente, si se volviera atrás habiendo duplicado la población nos cargamos los bosques en 4 ratos y aún faltaría.... de hecho debido a la crisis energética el famoso pellet ha multiplicado su precio casi por 3 debido al aumento brutal de la demanda y mucha gente se ha arrepentido de poner ese sistema porque aparte del precio requiere mucho mantenimiento (encendido, apagado, limpiezas periódicas, etc.)

En fin, que efectivamente nos han tocado tiempos muy chungos y el transporte privado tiene visos de ir desapareciendo poco a poco... las marcas de coches se están moviendo hacia eso y no es casualidad que hoy día la forma más rápida y sencilla de hacerte con un vehículo nuevo es a través de un RENTING....


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2022)

Hola, zahoriblanco: Te daré mi opinión sobre lo que planteas...

1.- La Guerra de Ucrania ha sido buscada por los Estados Unidos, de eso creo que no cabe duda. En el 2014 se pusieron los "cimientos" y la tensión fue en aumento hasta llegar a la situación actual. Lógicamente, la pregunta que surge es porqué y aquí solo podemos especular al respecto...

Pienso que el objetivo principal es debilitar económicamente a Rusia y buscar un cambio en la cúpula política del país, es decir la caída de Putin. Tampoco es algo que se pudiera conseguir en poco tiempo y dudo que sea factible en estos momentos. Entre otras cosas, porque la invasión rusa de Ucrania está bien vista por la mayor parte de su población. Evidentemente, siempre hay disidentes y eso es lo que nos muestran las imágenes de los massM..... de Occidente. Pero, por el contrario, no tenemos las que apoyan a la política del Kremlin. Una muestra más de que no existe la tan cacareada libertad de información en Occidente.

Luego el desarrollo de esta guerra es muy ANORMAL para cualquiera que tenga formación militar. Es inconcebible que Rusia no haya utilizado masivamente su aviación y que ya hubiera eliminado a todas las tropas terrestres ucranianas, especialmente en su última ofensiva. Hay que recordar que Ucrania en su mayor parte tiene una superficie muy plana.

Dicho esto, diría que en ambos lados, pero sobre todo en el ruso, hay grandes problemas logísticos. La gente no tiene ni idea de los recursos que se necesitan para mantener activo para el combate a un solo carro de combate. Y encima eso requiere de un control absoluto de los cielos...

Recordemos que los alemanes perdieron la Batalla de las Ardenas cuando la aviación aliada pudo entrar en acción.

En Ucrania se observa que la actividad aérea en general está llevada por drones y misiles. No pasó así al principio de la guerra, pero algo que no sabemos debió suceder para que Rusia dejará de dominar el espacio aéreo ucraniano.

En cualquier caso, pienso que Rusia acabará ganando esta guerra, pero no creo que tenga la intención de anexionarse la totalidad del territorio ucraniano y que dejó bien claro desde el principio de las hostilidades.

2.- Hay una grave Crisis energética mundial y que tiene todos los "números" para ir agravándose con el paso del tiempo. Es posible que en razón del clima sea más "llevadera" en según qué lugares. Por ejemplo, mejor en España que en Alemania...

No es solo el Petróleo, sino que hay múltiples "vasos comunicantes" en todo lo que concierne a las Materias Primas

3.- Y el futuro pinta como pinta... MAL. Vamos a un decrecimiento que tampoco es "nuevo"... De la Crisis del 2008 no se levantó cabeza en ningún momento. Hubo repuntes, pero en los "mercados", no en la vida de las personas más comunes y que suelen estar bastante preocupadas por llegar a fin de mes. Por lo tanto, muy lejos de la especulación financiera.

4.- Todos deberíamos ajustar nuestras viviendas a lo que viene y buscar fuentes de energía alternativas y más baratas para bajar la factura energética. Por ejemplo, la estufa de parafina puede ser una buena alternativa a la calefacción más tradicional. También hay lámparas de gran luminosidad y con muy bajo consumo. Dejo de lado la "estética" y que es lo de menos a la hora de optimizar el bolsillo.

En fin, lo dejo ya hasta otro rato.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenos mediodías,
> 
> Yo desde luego estoy cada vez más convencido de que el paripé medioambiental-eléctrico y la guerra uncraniana son una cortina de humo para tapar el verdadero problema que quieren ocultar a la opinión pública: la ESCASEZ cada vez más acuciante de petróleo y la urgencia que hay para sustuirlo por cualquier otra cosa o la economía capitalista colapsará en pocos años... de ahí la demonización del diésel para el transporte privado de paso (para priorizar su uso en cosas más críticas tipo transporte de mercancías). Vamos, que por ejemplo la negativa de Arabia Saudita a Biden de aumentar la producción petrolera no era mera pataleta: es que NO pueden... entre otras cosas porque las grandes petroleras como Repsol hace años que están DESINVIERTIENDO en yacimientos y moviendo la pasta a otras fuentes de energía ya que están convencidas de que no hay ya mucho donde rascar (más petróleo).



Repsol siempre ha sido refino y química a pessr de su negocio del Upstream, del que aprendieron bastante en Argentina y mantienen en Bolivia y algunos otros bloques. Pero mira lo que les pasö en UK. Sus desinversiones están asociadas a otros motivos. Y en lo de la transición ya van mal. Exolum por ejemplo ya les ha cogido ventaja. Mavi Zingoninse ha pasado a GE. Upstream es fuertementr capital intensive y Repsol no está para esos juegos. Se stá jugando mundialmente a haver caer la demanda porque desinversión o falta de inversión en Upstream supondrá menos producción en el medio plazo.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2022)

Todos por aquí entendemos parte de las consecuencias derivadas de la limitación a fuentes energéticas asequibles.

La mayoría de mortales pensarían que apretando el cinto apagando el radiador de la habitación que está vacía, o no cogiendo el coche el fin de semana para ir a la aldea, la cosa se podría ir sobrellevando.

La realidad es bien diferente... siete mil millones de almas dependen de fuentes energéticas relativamente baratas para subsistir... voy a poner los siete mil millones en número para ver que efecto hace en el post: *7000.000.000* ... ¿muchos ceros verdad?

Mi hijo a veces me suelta cifras muy altas al azar, y me pregunta si es mucho ... yo le digo que si lo puede contar antes de aburrirse, pues que no, no es un número demasiado alto.

Pensemos ahora en una fila de siete mil millones de algo ... nuestro cerebro no es consciente de tal magno número, no, no lo es.

Pues ahora pensemos, o al menos tratemos de imaginar ese enorme número, y tener que alimentarlo, vestirlo, calentarlo, enfriarlo, moverlo ...

Imaginad la montaña de excrementos que generar siete mil millones de homo sapiens al día ... repito *al día*

Está más que claro por dónde van a ir los tiros. Un simple niño con una pequeña pecera, entiende que si mete demasiados paces, podrían pasar dos cosas; la primera es que se mueran por falta de oxigenación, y la segunda que se acaben matando los unos a los otros.

Lo que me gustaría en todo este asunto, es claridad. Entiendo que es jodido que te digan que si tienes tres, cuatro o diez hijos vas a generar un potencial problema futuro, para ti, y sobre todo para ellos, y no por que no puedan ser genios que revolucionen la ciencia, si no por que no habrá suficiente parte del pastel para que puedan sobrellevar una existencia aceptable.

Recuerdo hace años en el hilo del oro, quizá @fernandojcg aun lo recuerde, se habló de la clara posibilidad de que si la masa humana continuaba creciendo, el oro tendría que subir de precio inexorablemente, ya que cada vez habría más seres humanos para una cantidad de oro limitada en el espacio de la tierra.

Pues lo que se analizó para el oro es extrapolable desde para el agua potable, hasta para un galón de combustible.

La competitividad por los recursos es la que está originando esta situación, la duda que tengo es si esta "lucha" está potenciada por entes supranacionales, o es una lucha más individual entre lobbies comerciales como el del petróleo, la electricidad, la logística global... y de un modo egoísta empresarial. O quizá sea una suma de ambas.

Cuando suele venir una visita inesperada a casa, siempre hay lugar para poner un plato en la mesa ... pero cuando esa visita se queda y trae más visitas, solo pueden pasar dos cosas, una es que se acabe la comida, y otra que nos acabemos matando (como los peces en la pecera)

¿Cómo evitar llegar a ese punto extremo dónde la ley de los rendimientos decrecientes se nos muestre de un modo cruel tornándose en una guerra abierta por los recursos?

Pues aun que me pese, creo que reduciendo la masa poblacional, pero claro, esto tiene un costo enorme para las generaciones que se encuentran en la mitad superior de la pirámide poblacional, y es que la base se adelgaza y no puede sostener a la parte superior.

¿os suena?




Creo que lo que pretenden las "elites" es distribuir el exceso poblacional de países emergentes y del tercer mundo, entre los países con pirámide poblacional invertida, para luego, reducir la población de un modo progresivo en varias generaciones.

Matarán dos pájaros de un tiro, arreglan las pirámides poblacionales de occidente, y reducen la natalidad del tercer mundo al occidentalizar el modo de vida de este tercer mundo.

¿Les saldrá bien el plan?

Harán falta al menos tres generaciones para comprobarlo, y ya no estaremos aquí para verlo, pero lo que veremos serán las consecuencias de este plan a corto y medio plazo. Y evidentemente, a quienes más va afectar no será a los del tercer mundo que buscan llegar al primero para mejorar, si no más bien a los del primero que tendrán que poner uno y otro plato cada día sobre la mesa para compartir lo poco o mucho que va quedando.

Veremos pues, si nuestros "amos" logran ejecutar un plan que sobre el papel parece aceptable, pero sobre el campo tiene muchas patas cojas...

Recordad, esto se trata de recursos y competitividad, y quién más recursos posee, es más competitivo.

Buen viernes ya ... seguimos vivos, y en movimiento.


----------



## FranMen (25 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Evidentemente como en toda "teoría de la conspiración" faltan datos y sólo nos podemos fijar en "coincidencias", "casualidades" y atar cabos... pero la lógica me dice que en toda crisis de escasez en el recurso que sea, habrá un período en el que más o menos todo el mundo se ponga de acuerdo (como la Unión Europea o los anglos y sus "subordinados") y conforme se vayan poniendo las cosas cada vez más feas empezarán a surgir "quehaydelomíos" (países o potencias y sus aliadas) que se pelearán por las migajas que vayan quedando y entonces será un clásico sálvese quien pueda y maricón el último (GUERRA) para intentar evitar lo inevitable y acaparar todo lo que se pueda antes de que se termine de agotar.... y algo me dice que estamos cada vez más cerca de esto último, de ahí que empiecen a surgir cosas sin una sólida causa como el COVID o lo de Ucrania y países que antes eran "amables aliados" (Rusia) se transformen de un mes para otro en el demonio encarnado, otros "sólidos aliados" en "díscolos" que van a su bola (Arabia Saudita que la muy perra no quiere subir la producción y encima mira otras monedas golosona...) y otros que eran considerados como tales hasta hace 4 días (Venezuela) se les levante la mano por quítame allá unos barrilitos de petróleo y déjame invertir un poquito más para modernizar tus yacimientos y poder extraer más.... aparte que evidentemente hay un interés tremendo de todas las potencias en hacer caer a Putin y hacerse con sus enormes recursos gasísticos y petroleros (EEUU o China...), tienen que estar "divertidos" los servicios secretos rusos y los jerifaltes alrededor de Putin viendo desfilar conspiraciones, maletines y "promesas"....
> 
> En fin, tiempos convulsos sin duda los que nos han tocado vivir....



Lo que ven los satélites usamos es superficie no volumen, los que pateamos el monte vemos realmente lo que hay, evidentemente más que en los años 50 tras una guerra civil y tras los grandes planes de reforestación de la democracia (juas) pero son bosques y monte bajo que nada tienen que ver con lo que había antes del boom minero y del Imperio español que construyó la gran armada. Eso sí, es suficiente para que se hayan perdido gran parte de los caminos arrieros y toque ir monte a través


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Todos por aquí entendemos parte de las consecuencias derivadas de la limitación a fuentes energéticas asequibles.
> 
> La mayoría de mortales pensarían que apretando el cinto apagando el radiador de la habitación que está vacía, o no cogiendo el coche el fin de semana para ir a la aldea, la cosa se podría ir sobrellevando.
> 
> ...



Algunos decían que el Malthusianismo había muerto... Sin embargo, todo apunta a que podría "resucitar" en un futuro no demasiado lejano.

Tristemente, es lo que hay y no hay más. Solo nos queda la "esperanza" de que esto se pueda resolver de la mejor forma posible, ya no por los que tenemos una cierta edad, sino por los que dejaremos aquí.

Lo que es lamentable es que las generaciones más jóvenes se pierdan entre la "hojarasca" interesada y no perciban los problemas reales y también la falta de "respuesta" de la que hacen gala.

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La hipótesis implicaría que inicialmente china é usa (y todo el mundo) estuvieran de acuerdo sobre la estrategia a seguir con el covid.. pero entonces no entiendo porque siguen siguiendo líneas aparentemente parecidas sobre este asunto. Una explicación podría ser la de spilzeug, que algunos lo hacen para dañar la cadena de distribución occidental (chinos) y otros para que limitemos el consumo de materias primas en esta fase difíciles de conseguir (usa y nosotros).



Desde mi punto de vista, hay un pacto entre "potencias" para trasladar el consumo de occidente a oriente, no hay para todos y los perdedores (occidente) deben someterse.
Reducir el consumo de recursos de los occidentales es el objetivo. Para ello se usa el cuento climático, la agenda verde, la agenda 2030, greta majareta y toda la parafernalia. Con toda esta farándula lo que se pretende es "concienciar" a los occidentales que tienen que vivir como sus tatarabuelos, con lo básico e imprescindible (y ser feliz, Agenda 2030). Todo ello para salvar el planeta.
Africa ni se tiene en cuenta.
Estados Undidos veremos como trata de reducir ese consumo interno, si es que no se revuelve. Imagino que vía hiperinflación, por eso ha aumentado tantísimo su masa monetaria.
Oriente es el claro vencedor del sistema. Seguirá creciendo.
Oriente medio es el dueño de las fuentes de energía baratas, seguira viviendo de ellas.

Vienen tiempos de cambios y convulsiones. Nosotros, como occidentales, vamos a estar en todo el meollo.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frankie83: Esa es una "teoría" que no me convenció desde el primer momento.
> 
> Nos están ocultando muchas cosas y, de paso, soltando sucesivas "cortinas de humo", así que algo realmente "gordo" debe estar sucediendo.
> 
> ...



Los principales indicios de la preparación para la guerra a escala global son:

Subida de materias primas (sobre todo metales)
Subida de combustible (gasoil sobre todo)
Limitación en la exportación de recursos (cereales, materias primas necesarias para la guerra, fuentes de energía).
Al menos en las 2 primeras así fue. No obstante los tiempos cambian y ahora se pueden "camuflar" algunas cosas, sobre todo a la borregada. Para ello usan las diferentes "bombas de humo", para distraer del principal motivo.


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (25 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Algunos decían que el Malthusianismo había muerto... Sin embargo, todo apunta a que podría "resucitar" en un futuro no demasiado lejano.
> 
> Tristemente, es lo que hay y no hay más. Solo nos queda la "esperanza" de que esto se pueda resolver de la mejor forma posible, ya no por los que tenemos una cierta edad, sino por los que dejaremos aquí.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, 
Precisamente yo me siento identificado en ese bloque que constituye " las nuevas generaciones", pues mi generación representa el punto de inflexión entre el mundo vuestro y el que está por aplicarse. Yo soy de 1995, pude disfrutar en mis carnes de las últimas libertades, especialmente con la llegada de los primeros smartphones, fue cuando todo se aceleró. 
Y le voy a decir a usted y a todos los que piensan que voy a sustituir vacuno ecológico por insectos, voy a vivir entre cuatro paredes para no visitar otras culturas, o me voy a inmolar en el silencio sin formar una familia y traer hijos a este mundo..., que hasta ahora he luchado por encontrar mi lugar en este mundo, me enfrentado a nivel profesional y personal continuamente, con consecuencias drasticas para mi desarrollo a todos los niveles, y no desistiré hasta lograrlo.
Si estoy asi es porque lo que pulula a mi alrededor no tiene empatía, porque no saben más allá de sus narices, porque no entienden cómk progresar y a consecuencia de ello, he sufrido traiciones. 
Si estamos asi, es porque lo hemos escogido, y yo espero, que el NWO me ofrezca lo que busco, especialmente Justicia para aquellos que sufren las consecuencias de esos otros mayormente borregos, capaces dw sacarse un ojo con tal de dejarte ciego. La cultura Occiental se basa en una mentira, absolutsmente todo, desde la Historia hasta Medicina, pues no hay por dónde coger nada. Y la burocracia, el saqueo y las bases alimenticias están en juego, y ya no puedo moverme,solo esperar.
Nos estamos ahogando en nuestra propia mierda, y lo permitimos, yo también apoyo la destrucción de esta mierda de sociedad.
Cada dia soy mas visible, solo cuando lo tenga claro me levantaré en armas, y espero ese momento en la próxima primavera de 2023. 

Hay gente joven con agallas sobradamente, ustedes no estan solos. Sólo necesitan a alguien que les represente, una chispa que haga arder este secarral llamado España. Por que está en juego mucha sangre, que cubrirá los campos y los hará fértiles de nuevo, en una sociedad más justa, para aquellos que creemos en ella. Si supiera a quién recurrir, junto con otros jóvenes, ya lo habríamos hecho. 

Saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## zahoriblanco (25 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Que vamos a un decrecimiento general está claro, las líneas generales están ya establecidas en la famosa Agenda 2030 hacia la que vamos a un velocidad acelerada como nunca pensé que ocurriría desde que en Enero de 2020 empezó el tema de la plan-demia.... lo de las "cortinas de humo" también, me parece todo demasiado "sincronizado", el tiempo nos dirá lo que sale al final y miedo me da cuando lo haga....
> 
> Lo que no veo es lo de la leña/pellets: simplemente NO es escalable para sustituir al carbón/gas/elecricidad en uso doméstico a gran escala... por poner un ejemplo: según se vió en las imágenes satelitales useñas de los años 50, España estaba MUCHO más deforestada que ahora precisamente por el uso extensivo de la madera para todo, ahora en cambio hay muchísima más masa forestal pese a los incendios y al aumento de la población tanto por la emigración del campo a la ciudad como por el hecho de que la gente usa otros medios (butano/gas ciudad/electricidad) para calentarse, cocinar y el agua caliente, si se volviera atrás habiendo duplicado la población nos cargamos los bosques en 4 ratos y aún faltaría.... de hecho debido a la crisis energética el famoso pellet ha multiplicado su precio casi por 3 debido al aumento brutal de la demanda y mucha gente se ha arrepentido de poner ese sistema porque aparte del precio requiere mucho mantenimiento (encendido, apagado, limpiezas periódicas, etc.)
> 
> En fin, que efectivamente nos han tocado tiempos muy chungos y el transporte privado tiene visos de ir desapareciendo poco a poco... las marcas de coches se están moviendo hacia eso y no es casualidad que hoy día la forma más rápida y sencilla de hacerte con un vehículo nuevo es a través de un RENTING....



Esta claro que lo que viene no es plato de buen gusto, va a ser traumatico. Yo desde que sigo el maldito (con cariño) blog de antorob hay noches que no puedo dormir, más pensando en mis hijos. Si hubiera sabido esto antes probablemente no los hubiera tenido. Ahora bien, también pienso que no sabemos como la sociedad se va a adaptar. Primero hay mucho recorrido hacia abajo, quiero decir, hay mucho gasto energético superfluo. Solo hay que ver las tonterias que tenemos por casa o los hábitos de diversión que tenemos, el gasto no esencial que realizamos a nivel social es considerable. El problema va a ser quien se aprieta el cinturón. La India por ejemplo tiene una densidad de 400 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado, pero en los años 60 ya estaban alrededor de 180 habitantes por kimoletro cuadrado. Esta claro que sus condiciones de vida son una mierda, pero viven. En Holanda hoy en dia la densidad de poblacion también es de mas de 400 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado y en los años 60 estaban por más de 250 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado. Yo tengo curiosidad por ver como nos vamos a adaptar a este cambio a nivel social, porque esta claro que nos vamos a tener que adaptar si o si, de otra manera nos podemos pegar un tiro ya. Los valores y estructura de la sociedad actual es un reflejo de la abundancia de recursos que hemos disfrutado, pero cuando te das cuenta de como era la vida en el pasado, y entiendes las limitaciones de recursos que tenian, entiendes también que los valores y costumbres de la gente aquella estaban adaptados en cierta manera a aquellas condiciones. Por ejemplo hoy en día un hombre y una mujer con hijos se pueden separar y no tiene porque haber mayores problemas. Pueden perfectamente seguir criando a los hijos y disfrutar de una buena vida. Ahora bien, igual que esto nos parece normal ahora, no entendemos como en el pasado, y actualmente en muchas sociedades, es la familia la que elige el marido o mujer de los hijos, sin embargo si te pones en el lugar de estas personas que viven con recursos muy limitados, entiendes que la decisión de elegir pareja es muy importante para ellos, mucho más que para nosotros. Esto tambien explicaria la necesidad de que la mujer no fuera una "fresca" y que el hombre fuera un "caballero", no se si me explico. A los niños se les educaría en estas actitudes porque eran necesarios para su supervivencia. De la misma manera me imagino que las relaciones sociales tambien estaban influenciadas por estas limitaciones de recursos. Supongo que deberian colaborar mas entre vecinos y tener circulos de gente de confianza más amplios, por que de ello dependia tambien su supervivencia. Actualmente somo individualistas porque no necesitamos al projimo, en el pasado no. Este cambio social aun no ha empezado, pero se producirá. 
Respecto a lo de la leña/pellets yo tampoco creo que se pueda sustituir todo el gasto energetico actual, pero es que....en el futuro el gasto energetico será menor si o si. La actividad comercial disminuirá, la gente deberá pasar con menos, en los paises pobres veremos que pasa. La estructura social y economica se simplificará y habra otros procesos que sustituyan a procesos antiguos que requeriran menos input energetico con una reducción de la producción final menor que la reducción del consumo energético. Mientras ha habido petroleo barato, nadie ha inovado en simplificar procesos desde el punto de vista energetico porque esto era antieconomico. Lo mismo ocurre con fuentes de energia alternativas como por ejemplo los biocombustibles, no podían competir en precio con el petroleo obtenido a punta de pistola por occidente, una vez empieze a escasear va a ser competitivo y se va a empezar invertir más en ello. Esta claro que no va a sustituir al petroleo, pero aumentará hasta su punto de equilibrio y mitigará la caida de recursos energéticos totales. En este sentido hay varias empresas como Neste, Sasol y muchas otras que estan produciendo cada vez más. 

Bueno, suerte y salud a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Hola Fernando,
> Precisamente yo me siento identificado en ese bloque que constituye " las nuevas generaciones", pues mi generación representa el punto de inflexión entre el mundo vuestro y el que está por aplicarse. Yo soy de 1995, pude disfrutar en mis carnes de las últimas libertades, especialmente con la llegada de los primeros smartphones, fue cuando todo se aceleró.
> Y le voy a decir a usted y a todos los que piensan que voy a sustituir vacuno ecológico por insectos, voy a vivir entre cuatro paredes para no visitar otras culturas, o me voy a inmolar en el silencio sin formar una familia y traer hijos a este mundo..., que hasta ahora he luchado por encontrar mi lugar en este mundo, me enfrentado a nivel profesional y personal continuamente, con consecuencias drasticas para mi desarrollo a todos los niveles, y no desistiré hasta lograrlo.
> Si estoy asi es porque lo que pulula a mi alrededor no tiene empatía, porque no saben más allá de sus narices, porque no entienden cómk progresar y a consecuencia de ello, he sufrido traiciones.
> ...



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Eres muy joven todavía, pero se nota que te "hierve" la sangre y eso es bueno si se sabe 'dosificar"...

Del NOM no se puede esperar nada bueno, al menos para la gente más común. Otra cosa podrían ser los "estómagos agradecidos" que suelen darse en todas las sociedades.

Recuerdo que cuando tenía tu edad hubo una Crisis muy fuerte en España. Realmente, es la única que noté de forma notable y tuve que agudizar mucho el ingenio. Eran tiempos en que no existían apenas ayudas. Tenías que espabilar sí o sí.

Mira, he dedicado muchas décadas de mi vida a estudiar e incluso investigar en distintas parcelas de la Historia y NO creo que todo en ella sea mentira.

Como ha pasado siempre, está claro que hoy en día todavía hay jóvenes con las suficientes agallas, faltaría más, pero has de reconocer que sois una minoría. No recuerdo una generación tan "acomodaticia" como la tuya. Así es muy difícil que calen vientos revolucionarios. Sin embargo, a medida que se extreme la situación es probable y deseable que esto cambie.

Personalmente, sigo creyendo que el NOM fracasará o eso es lo que deseo creer.

Y el derramamiento de sangre suele acompañar a los "cambios', pero no siempre de forma positiva. Ten esto muy presente.

Te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, hay un pacto entre "potencias" para trasladar el consumo de occidente a oriente, no hay para todos y los perdedores (occidente) deben someterse.
> Reducir el consumo de recursos de los occidentales es el objetivo. Para ello se usa el cuento climático, la agenda verde, la agenda 2030, greta majareta y toda la parafernalia. Con toda esta farándula lo que se pretende es "concienciar" a los occidentales que tienen que vivir como sus tatarabuelos, con lo básico e imprescindible (y ser feliz, Agenda 2030). Todo ello para salvar el planeta.
> Africa ni se tiene en cuenta.
> Estados Undidos veremos como trata de reducir ese consumo interno, si es que no se revuelve. Imagino que vía hiperinflación, por eso ha aumentado tantísimo su masa monetaria.
> ...



Hola, gusman: Quizás, hubo unos tiempos que eran más o menos como comentas. De hecho, la Globalización no dejó de ser una "transferencia" de todo tipo de Occidente a Oriente.

Ahora creo que estamos en otro "partido" y de clara confrontación entre las tres potencias dominantes y sus respectivos aliados. Ello conlleva que la "transferencia" de Occidente a Oriente esté "finiquitada"... La excepción serían aquellos países "ambiguos" o que son hostiles a algunas potencias (China y Rusia).

Diría que Oriente tampoco tiene posibilidades de "sobrevivir"... Ha sido y es un gran consumidor de Materias Primas y éstas no van a durar siempre. Tienen un periodo de caducidad que será más o menos largo...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (25 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, hay un pacto entre "potencias" para trasladar el consumo de occidente a oriente, no hay para todos y los perdedores (occidente) deben someterse.
> Reducir el consumo de recursos de los occidentales es el objetivo. Para ello se usa el cuento climático, la agenda verde, la agenda 2030, greta majareta y toda la parafernalia. Con toda esta farándula lo que se pretende es "concienciar" a los occidentales que tienen que vivir como sus tatarabuelos, con lo básico e imprescindible (y ser feliz, Agenda 2030). Todo ello para salvar el planeta.
> Africa ni se tiene en cuenta.
> Estados Undidos veremos como trata de reducir ese consumo interno, si es que no se revuelve. Imagino que vía hiperinflación, por eso ha aumentado tantísimo su masa monetaria.
> ...



No lo veo.. que eeuu quiera Reducir su huella ambiental, digo, no tengo constancia de la realidad local a pie de calle pero me parece que contrastaría con la cultura americana (casas enormes, cochazos de 5000 cc3, etc). Quizás ha sido algo temporal debido al bloqueo chino mientras se reorganizan las cadenas de distribución?


----------



## frankie83 (25 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Por ejemplo hoy en día un hombre y una mujer con hijos se pueden separar y no tiene porque haber mayores problemas. Pueden perfectamente seguir criando a los hijos y disfrutar de una buena vida.



Hola, soy hijo de separados y ni en mi caso ni en el de prácticamente todos mis conocidos, ha sido sin problemas. Ojo con la propaganda nwo al respecto


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No lo veo.. que eeuu quiera Reducir su huella ambiental, digo, no tengo constancia de la realidad local a pie de calle pero me parece que contrastaría con la cultura americana (casas enormes, cochazos de 5000 cc3, etc). Quizás ha sido algo temporal debido al bloqueo chino mientras se reorganizan las cadenas de distribución?



Ya te digo yo que en los Estados colorados NO es así... Ya veremos qué pasa si las próximas elecciones presidenciales las gana el candidato republicano.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Esta claro que lo que viene no es plato de buen gusto, va a ser traumatico. Yo desde que sigo el maldito (con cariño) blog de antorob hay noches que no puedo dormir, más pensando en mis hijos. Si hubiera sabido esto antes probablemente no los hubiera tenido. Ahora bien, también pienso que no sabemos como la sociedad se va a adaptar. Primero hay mucho recorrido hacia abajo, quiero decir, hay mucho gasto energético superfluo. Solo hay que ver las tonterias que tenemos por casa o los hábitos de diversión que tenemos, el gasto no esencial que realizamos a nivel social es considerable. El problema va a ser quien se aprieta el cinturón. La India por ejemplo tiene una densidad de 400 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado, pero en los años 60 ya estaban alrededor de 180 habitantes por kimoletro cuadrado. Esta claro que sus condiciones de vida son una mierda, pero viven. En Holanda hoy en dia la densidad de poblacion también es de mas de 400 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado y en los años 60 estaban por más de 250 habitantes por kilometro cuadrado. Yo tengo curiosidad por ver como nos vamos a adaptar a este cambio a nivel social, porque esta claro que nos vamos a tener que adaptar si o si, de otra manera nos podemos pegar un tiro ya. Los valores y estructura de la sociedad actual es un reflejo de la abundancia de recursos que hemos disfrutado, pero cuando te das cuenta de como era la vida en el pasado, y entiendes las limitaciones de recursos que tenian, entiendes también que los valores y costumbres de la gente aquella estaban adaptados en cierta manera a aquellas condiciones. Por ejemplo hoy en día un hombre y una mujer con hijos se pueden separar y no tiene porque haber mayores problemas. Pueden perfectamente seguir criando a los hijos y disfrutar de una buena vida. Ahora bien, igual que esto nos parece normal ahora, no entendemos como en el pasado, y actualmente en muchas sociedades, es la familia la que elige el marido o mujer de los hijos, sin embargo si te pones en el lugar de estas personas que viven con recursos muy limitados, entiendes que la decisión de elegir pareja es muy importante para ellos, mucho más que para nosotros. Esto tambien explicaria la necesidad de que la mujer no fuera una "fresca" y que el hombre fuera un "caballero", no se si me explico. A los niños se les educaría en estas actitudes porque eran necesarios para su supervivencia. De la misma manera me imagino que las relaciones sociales tambien estaban influenciadas por estas limitaciones de recursos. Supongo que deberian colaborar mas entre vecinos y tener circulos de gente de confianza más amplios, por que de ello dependia tambien su supervivencia. Actualmente somo individualistas porque no necesitamos al projimo, en el pasado no. Este cambio social aun no ha empezado, pero se producirá.
> Respecto a lo de la leña/pellets yo tampoco creo que se pueda sustituir todo el gasto energetico actual, pero es que....en el futuro el gasto energetico será menor si o si. La actividad comercial disminuirá, la gente deberá pasar con menos, en los paises pobres veremos que pasa. La estructura social y economica se simplificará y habra otros procesos que sustituyan a procesos antiguos que requeriran menos input energetico con una reducción de la producción final menor que la reducción del consumo energético. Mientras ha habido petroleo barato, nadie ha inovado en simplificar procesos desde el punto de vista energetico porque esto era antieconomico. Lo mismo ocurre con fuentes de energia alternativas como por ejemplo los biocombustibles, no podían competir en precio con el petroleo obtenido a punta de pistola por occidente, una vez empieze a escasear va a ser competitivo y se va a empezar invertir más en ello. Esta claro que no va a sustituir al petroleo, pero aumentará hasta su punto de equilibrio y mitigará la caida de recursos energéticos totales. En este sentido hay varias empresas como Neste, Sasol y muchas otras que estan produciendo cada vez más.
> 
> Bueno, suerte y salud a todos



De acuerdo con lo que dices, aunque a mi hay un hecho también incontestable que me hierve especialmente la sangre y se ve perfectamente en los gráficos de mi firma y es que por mucha Agenda 2030 que haya, mal futuro, empobrecimiento de la población y pelea de la misma por las migajas y los recursos, los GRANDES PATRIMONIOS crecen, siguen creciendo y crecerán sin pausa en lo que probablemente es la mayor TRANSFERENCIA DE RENTA de pobres a ricos de la Historia (con la destrucción de la clase media de por medio), que se ha acelerado especialmente desde que cayó el Muro de Berlín y desapareció la excusa del "peligro comunista" para mantener la redistribución de riqueza en Occidente...

Vamos, que mucho me temo que vamos a una "mexicanización" de la economía, es decir, una minoría rica MUY rica que vive en residenciales fuertemente protegidos con muros y todo tipo de medidas de seguridad incluyendo soldados y drones y una mayoría MUY pobre en condiciones decrecientes de pobreza que se pelean entre ellos por migajas con cualquier excusa convenientemente jaleada desde arriba (banderas, religiones, fachas contra rojos, etc.) mientras están "alienados" con el mantra de que su pobreza es culpa de "la situación" ("es lo que hay", "las cosas están muy mal") o del "otro pobre" ("los inmigrantes/fachas/rojos nos roban") pero JAMÁS de la élite rica.... 

Y el ejemplo lo puedes ver en este mismo foro con la jauría habitual jaleando contra tal o cual colectivo que "gana musho" y despotrica contra los funcivagos mientras los políticos les recorta cada vez más servicios públicos (educación, sanidad, pronto pensiones...) y salen de rositas y con los votos indemnes...

Negro futuro sin duda nos espera...


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (26 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Eres muy joven todavía, pero se nota que te "hierve" la sangre y eso es bueno si se sabe 'dosificar"...
> 
> Del NOM no se puede esperar nada bueno, al menos para la gente más común. Otra cosa podrían ser los "estómagos agradecidos" que suelen darse en todas las sociedades.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches a todos, 

No me considero precisamente joven. He pasado el primer tercio de mk vida, diría que el más decisivo, pues es la base de lo que vendrá después. Siento que se me han pasado muchos trenes que soñe ver, y que nunca llegarán. Yo soy como un anciano sabio atrapado en el cuerpo de un joven, todo un partido para muchas mujeres que sepan apreciar, especialmente divorciadas a partir de los 40 años ( no hacen más que sobarme, hasta una de 38 años me dijo que la dejase embarazada de forma furtiva, para flipar...).
Me hierve la sangre muchos dias, soy inmensamente intenso en todo lo que hago. Tengo un montón de experiwncias en las que esa energía me ha dado satisfaccionesz pero también muchos palos. La fuerza es intensa en mi. Con ek tiempo, aprendí a controlarlo, a canalizarlo y sobre todo, a potenciarlo, haciéndome aún mas fuerte.

El NOM son Judios. Los apoyo con mi vida y con mi sangre, si es preciso. Odio a los Goyim y todo lo que representan. Yo soy partidario de este colectivo porque es el único con el que me siento identificado, y es el único que sé que me entendería al 100%. Yo solo respeto a quienes son capaces de entender el mundo que les rodea. Mi intinsto me dice que usted no es capaz de hacerlo. Nadie hasta ahora me ha demostrado sercapaz de ver ese lado oscuro que tengo, el Diablo que habita en mi. La historia de Star War ejemplifica, en gran medida, lo que yo soy. Dios no puede ofrecerme lo que busco, pues tampoco me entiende. Yo estoy muerto, aunque respire. Yo le podría ayudar a ver el pasado, su presente o su futuro. Solo los que nl tienen alma pueden hacerlo. Sé que suena estúpido. Si te hiciera consciente de estas palabras borrarías el sarcarmo que leo en los rostros, antes de invadir su mente el miedo y el caos. Yo te demostraré que el Diablo es más poderoso que el mismísimo Dios, no soy un vende humos, ni un engreído, buscando mi lugar.

¿ Crisis? ¿ Espabilar?. Mire usted, no sabe lo que he espabilado yo, lo que he aprendido en este tiempo, lo que soy capaz de controlar y todo lo que he avanzado, a pesar de ir contra marea, a pesar de ir contra el mismísimo mundo. Contacté con el Opus Dei, partidos politicos, Logias, Arzobispado, gente " exitosa profesionalmente". ¿ Sabe qué le digo?. Ninguno confió en mi, solo los JUDIOS pueden hacerlo. Nadie cree en mi, pero no me retiraré. He ganado apuestas, y he vivido lo sificiente para saber que quién gana no es el más fuerte, el traidor ni el más rico. Es el que mas FE TIENE EN LO QUE HACE. Y yo apuesto por el NWO. Yo creo en lo que está por venir. Hasts ahora todos mis adversarios creerán que me han derrotado, pues me mantengo en la sombra, nada mas lejos de la realidad, perfeccionándome y mejorando cada dia, persiguiendo mi ilusión. 
Dinero he ganado mas de mil euros, si no lo ganaba en A, lo ganaba en B, y sino lo he robado. Perl una cosa en vender 30 kilos de percebes por 50 euros cada uno, y otra es prostituirse a viejas ricachonas, humillarse delante de tus " superiores" para " poder trabajar" o dejarse pisotear para seguir un cacillo de arroz blanco con escupitajos de todos aquellos que deseaban verme arrastrándome como un gusano, o ser un asqueroso traidor. Odio a los traidores, son mierda, y los mataré a cuantos pueda, es mi hobby. El dia que me den alas, vas a saber Fernando lo que es hervir la sangre, porque me han hecho salvajadas, me han hecho llorar como un subnormal con casi 25 años, y ya me dije que nunca más volvería a aceptarlo. Antes la muerte que arrodillarme. Después de mucha reflexión, entiendo el significado de la violación, la tortura y de todas las patologías mentales, incluído el suicidio.
Si no tienes palabra, no eres nada ni nadie, mereces morir. Como vé, soy de la vieja escuela, aunque me mezcle cada dia con mierda. 

Una vez me dijo una mujer ya de 60 años, de mucho dinero ( le diré que solo en propiedad ella tenía más de 50 terrenos, aqui en mi comunidad autónoma) lo siguiente: tu eres una estrella que nunca ha brillado, y si no lo hizo, no lo hará jamás. Al dia siguiente me vendió como Judas, y sabe usted. Yo he demostrado a mi mismo que esa " exitosa" persona, traidora y puta, se equivocaba. Y algún dia, el mundo entero sabrá lo que yo he percibido,incluídos todos ustedes: eso es el NOW. 

Yo os traslado un mensaje a todos los hombres y mujeres de bien, todos aquellos que me leais. Si tenéis verdadera Fe en lo que creeis, no temáis, persistid y todo enemigo caerá rendido ante vosotros. Los que tienen miedo son ellos, no traicionéis vuestra voluntad y obrad en Justicia para Vosotros y para los Demás. El Diablo se encargará de juzgar a quienes no lo hagan. Y respetad a Dios también, nunca le olvidéis. 

Yo sé que habrá Guerra Civil, como en Ucrania. No le doy a este circo ni 6 meses. Perderemos muchos recursos, tal vez "muera" en esa transición necesaria que está por venir. Pero te puedo asegurar que no cambiaba mi vida ahora mismo por nada, por que ya estoy saboreando el regusto de la Victoria, y esta guerra es nuestra, ganarla una apuesta segura, combartirla un deber. 

Yo no soy nadie, ni mejor ni peor que vosotros. Soy diferente, y RECLAMO LO QUE ES MIO, que es la JUSTICIA. Llevo una vida de monje muy austera, lejos de vicios como drogas, mujeres, sensaciones distintas, viajes o fama. No hechl nada de menos de este viejo mundo. Nada me ata a él. Solo quiero estar rodeado de los míos, escuchar y ser escuchado. Llevar una vida sencilla y espiritual. Este mundo es para los fuertes. No hay espacio posible para el miedo. 

Algún dia nos conoceremos en persona. Y nos estrecharemos la mano con firmeza, mientras compartimos una mirada fulminante camuflada bajo la sombra de nuestros sombreros, y acariciada por la brisa en este mundo al que Dios nos envió para hacerle orgulloso de su creación. 


Que la Fuerza esté con todos vosotros, y de la tierra brote la sangre de los traidores, un amanecer más.

Alejandro

( disculpad las faltas de ortografía)


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> No me considero precisamente joven. He pasado el primer tercio de mk vida, diría que el más decisivo, pues es la base de lo que vendrá después. Siento que se me han pasado muchos trenes que soñe ver, y que nunca llegarán. Yo soy como un anciano sabio atrapado en el cuerpo de un joven, todo un partido para muchas mujeres que sepan apreciar, especialmente divorciadas a partir de los 40 años ( no hacen más que sobarme, hasta una de 38 años me dijo que la dejase embarazada de forma furtiva, para flipar...).
> Me hierve la sangre muchos dias, soy inmensamente intenso en todo lo que hago. Tengo un montón de experiwncias en las que esa energía me ha dado satisfaccionesz pero también muchos palos. La fuerza es intensa en mi. Con ek tiempo, aprendí a controlarlo, a canalizarlo y sobre todo, a potenciarlo, haciéndome aún mas fuerte.
> ...



Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, Alejandro, te has explayado contando algunas de tus experiencias personales. Y si bien no estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas que comentas, también tengo claro que yo no soy nadie para enjuiciar tu vida, por lo tanto no voy a interferir. Eres tú quien debe aprender a manejarla... Y eso suele llevar casi una vida

Ahora paso a opinar sobre otros aspectos de tu comentario...

Habrás podido vivir la vida intensamente, pero sigues siendo joven, al menos por edad. Ese es un hecho objetivo.

El NOM sería una prolongación mucho más extrema de lo que ahora estamos viviendo, por lo tanto NO creo que vaya a favorecer a la gente más común, así que nada deseable. Tampoco debería suponer grandes cambios en la "cúpula" del Poder. Y es por eso que deseo que no triunfe y seguramente no lo hará...

Los "judíos", pues qué quieres que te diga... Tengo una hermana que trabajó casi una década en Israel y acabó hasta las narices de ellos y los palestinos. Por otro lado, ya existe una "oligarquía" judía que maneja desde hace unos pocos siglos los "hilos" de este mundo o eso dicen algunos, aunque parece que hay algo de cierto en ello.

Sobre Dios y el Diablo no opino. No creo en ninguna religión y no será porque no me haya leído la Biblia y otros libros religiosos, incluido el Corán. Solo guardo respeto por el Taoísmo -que NO es una religión- y por la disciplina Zen.

Mira, las Guerras Civiles eran propias de otros tiempos o lo son de otras "culturas" (pienso en el Tercer Mundo). Ahora es más difícil que se puedan reproducir si ya se ha pasado por una de ellas y es que dejan una "huella" muy profunda en la Sociedad. Siempre habrá descerebrados que deseen una, pero probablemente porque no tengan ni idea de lo que ello pueda suponer.

Y lo dejo aquí. Te deseo un Buen Día.


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (26 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, Alejandro, te has explayado contando algunas de tus experiencias personales. Y si bien no estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas que comentas, también tengo claro que yo no soy nadie para enjuiciar tu vida, por lo tanto no voy a interferir. Eres tú quien debe aprender a manejarla... Y eso suele llevar casi una vida
> 
> Ahora paso a opinar sobre otros aspectos de tu comentario...
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, 

Agradezco que usted me responda. También pido disculpas por introducir temas que no son propios del hilo y por eso no me extenderé más en esta materia. 

Solo dedicaré unas palabras más. Los jóvenes como yo nos sentimos frustrados porque estamos silenciados, porque nos hay castigado sin motivo, porque se han cebado con nuestra benevolencia y de alguna forma, me atrevo a decir que nos han violado las ilusiones. 
Y le lanzo una advertencia al mundo. Nosotros llegaremos donde queramos, si no por las buenas, lo haremos por las malas. Si hasta ahora no hemos tomado más medida, es porque esperamos que sean otros quienes lo hagan. Todo lo que está por venir, le aseguro a usted que sólo puede favorecerme. Estoy preparado para los nuevos retos. De los 40 años en adelante, tienen que entender que ya nada pueden hacer aqui. Yo respetaré solo a los que considere conveniente. La elección nos pertenece a los jóvenes,otras circunstancias nos guían. 
En las guerras perdemos todos, nadie las quiere. Pero sepa que son la única forma de romper las cadenas que nos oprimen los hombres que creen ser dioses, y yo solo tengo un Dios. Ya tenemos bastente con nuestra guerra interna, como para hacer otras. ¿ Cuantos se han parado a escucharme a mi?. ¿ Por qué yo escucho y entiendo a todos, les respeto, les amo como Dios deseó que hiciéramos los unos con los otros, y en cambio sólo recibo traición?. Aunque no lo crea, ayudo a todo el que puedo,especialmente los mas mayores son los mas agradecidos, también los menos occiosos, pues se han dadl cuenta de lo realmente importante, por muchas batallas. 

Usted Fernando, siempre podrá llegar a un acuerdo, yo no soy un monstruo. Solo con aquellos que petenden serlo, he de mostrar rebeldía. Con el resto como hasta ahora, seré Humilde, pues solo esta propiedad hace al hombre grande y poderoso. Siembro lo que recojo, siembro el bien, y al Mal, es justo pagar con sangre. 

Mis metales preciosos serviran para comprar las almas a aquellos que las buscan y devolvérselas para que puedan irse de este mundo. Eso también lo deseo yo. Aquel que me devuelva mi alma, tendrá compromiso hasta el fin de mis dias. 

Sin más dilataciones, espero encontrarme algún dia con todos ustedes en empatía y circunstancias más justas. 


Eternamente, 

Alejandro


----------



## nada2 (26 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Agradezco que usted me responda. También pido disculpas por introducir temas que no son propios del hilo y por eso no me extenderé más en esta materia.
> 
> ...



Hola Alejandro, independientemente que en algunas cosas puedas tener razón, "afloja" en tu vida o te vas a quemar.
Y más siendo jóven, la vida da muchas vueltas y, si dios quiere, tienes mucha por delante... 
Hay épocas jodidas, lo importante es que al mirar atrás puedas decir que valió la pena en general, haciendo un resumen, aunque solo sea por lo mucho que aprendiste.

El "lado oscuro" es poderoso, pero acaba siempre destruyendo a los que por él se internan.
El Diablo solo engaña y vende ilusiones que terminan decepcionando, es su trabajo...

El NOM será una porqueria, acabará con los pocos resquicios de libertad que existian y el hombre pasará a ser un esclavo, un número sin importancia. Es pasar de una cierta individualidad (aunque se viva en sociedad) a ser una colmena sin individuos y con una alma de grupo muy fuerte que lo dirige todo...


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (26 Nov 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, independientemente que en algunas cosas puedas tener razón, "afloja" en tu vida o te vas a quemar.
> Y más siendo jóven, la vida da muchas vueltas y, si dios quiere, tienes mucha por delante...
> Hay épocas jodidas, lo importante es que al mirar atrás puedas decir que valió la pena en general, haciendo un resumen, aunque solo sea por lo mucho que aprendiste.
> 
> ...



Siempre fui muy reflexivo, en ocasiones tanto que he tenido muchas etapas malas, pero también buenas. Lo que más me alegra , es saber lo que hago. El poder que tengo puede destruirme, y volverme lo contrario a lo que soy. Lo he visto muy de cerca. 
Yo a usted les entiendo todo lo que me escriben, les agradezco mucho sus intervenciones, ese feedback les honra. 

El dragón seguirá dormido hasta que mi capital humano sea suficiente para abrir las alas y manifestarme. Solo hablo de mis planes con ustedes, lo demás es silencio. 

Nuevamente gracias a todos por escucharme. No quiero extenderme más, no es mi momento aún. Seguiré leyendo, observando.


----------



## Hostigador (27 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Agradezco que usted me responda. También pido disculpas por introducir temas que no son propios del hilo y por eso no me extenderé más en esta materia.
> 
> ...



Interesante...Aki un servidor,menor de 30 años,tambien piensa mas o menos lo mismo al respecto de los MPs,puesto ke,el ke
no tiene MPs,no tiene"poder"en segun ke cosas,y considero ke ese"poder"puede servir(aunke espero no
tener ke usarlo,pues no soy de ese tipo de personas ke tiran la piedra 1º)para por ejemplo"amansar a
algunas bestias"de esa apestosamente evidente mayoria poblacional(aka"borregomatrix"como dice
el de Contraperiodismo)
Se nota ke valoras el poco poder adkisitivo ke tienes
Y deduzco ke mas de un(y mas de 2,y mas de 3,etc.)familiar no se ha dignado a ayudarte,no han
tomado consciencia del porke y para ke de los MPs,ya ke si lo comprendiesen te ayudarian lo
mas posible en lo economico,para ke pudieses valerte por si mismo
Un saludazo


----------



## Hostigador (27 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Siempre fui muy reflexivo, en ocasiones tanto que he tenido muchas etapas malas, pero también buenas. Lo que más me alegra , es saber lo que hago. El poder que tengo puede destruirme, y volverme lo contrario a lo que soy. Lo he visto muy de cerca.
> Yo a usted les entiendo todo lo que me escriben, les agradezco mucho sus intervenciones, ese feedback les honra.
> 
> El dragón seguirá dormido hasta que mi capital humano sea suficiente para abrir las alas y manifestarme. Solo hablo de mis planes con ustedes, lo demás es silencio.
> ...



"Solo hablo de mis planes con ustedes"
¿Sabes ke esto es un hilo,y por ende la info. expuesta es publica?
PD:lo digo sin reproche ni burla alguna,tan solo desde la objetividad


----------



## Hostigador (27 Nov 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, independientemente que en algunas cosas puedas tener razón, "afloja" en tu vida o te vas a quemar.
> Y más siendo jóven, la vida da muchas vueltas y, si dios quiere, tienes mucha por delante...
> Hay épocas jodidas, lo importante es que al mirar atrás puedas decir que valió la pena en general, haciendo un resumen, aunque solo sea por lo mucho que aprendiste.
> 
> ...



Pues si,pactar con el diablo mala cosa...
Una importantisima distincion:una cosa es ke veamos y vivamos la maldad del NOM(el cual nunca se va a establecer...¡porke ya
lo hizo hace años,puede ke decadas!de hecho no es tanto el"como esta"sino el"como evoluciona"y eso
lo aprendi en termodinamica),y otra es la inteligencia del NOM para lograr sus objetivos
Hey,y entiendo ke la altisima inteligencia de"los 13 druidas"y sus"mayordomos masones"pueda camelar y dar morbo...Esa es
parte de"la gracia"y por eso es moderadamente facil caer en la diabolica tentacion
Don Jose Francisco Llinares Coloma ya viene diciendo desde hace años cuales son los defectos
humanos y como"los amos"los aprovechan al maximo con superlativa inteligencia y eficiencia


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Mucho Ojo a esto...

Según Noticias de la Fox:

El fundador y Presidente del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, fue entrevistado recientemente por un medio de comunicación chino y proclamó que China era un modelo a seguir para otras naciones...

Schwab dijo que respetaba los tremendos logros de China al modernizar su economía en los últimos 40 años.

"Creo que debemos ser muy cuidadosos al imponer sistemas. Pero el "Modelo chino" es sin duda un modelo muy atractivo para muchos países", dijo Schwab.

Pero de qué "modelo" a seguir habla este energúmeno... China es un excelente modelo de Libertad 0, baja movilidad social, puntajes de crédito social y una vigilancia constante por parte del Gobierno. Nadie en sus cabales querría vivir bajo esos estándares.

De hecho, China es lo más parecido a una enorme prisión, por lo tanto lejos de ser un "modelo" a seguir. En realidad es un país del que huyen muchas de sus personas y en el 2019, según propias estadísticas de China, 11 millones se han mudado a otros países y un tercio en dirección a los Estados Unidos.

China es el tercer país con la tasa más alta de emigración global después de la India y México.

Schwab, que es bastante astuto, hizo estas declaraciones para un medio estatal chino, de ahí su ambigüedad cuando dijo que cada nación debería elegir su camino de gobernanza. Eso suena bastante "hueco", dado que Schwab defiende un sistema para Occidente que requiere explícitamente que una "élite" elija a las personas que gobiernen con puño de hierro...

Sabemos que Schwab aboga por el control corporativo y estatal de todas las naciones libres de Occidente y eso "suena" a Nazismo y Comunismo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Las "líneas maestras" del NOM, NUNCA se han podido implementar y estamos muy lejos de que eso se pueda producir.

Tampoco creo que llegue a verlo Schwab, dada su avanzada edad.

Está claro que los del Foro Económico Mundial están en plena "ofensiva", pero ya les gustaría a ellos que no se les hubiera complicado todo en el último año.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Mucho Ojo a esto...
> 
> ...



schwab muchos los querríamos ya en el banco de los imputados


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (27 Nov 2022)

Hostigador dijo:


> "Solo hablo de mis planes con ustedes"
> ¿Sabes ke esto es un hilo,y por ende la info. expuesta es publica?
> PD:lo digo sin reproche ni burla alguna,tan solo desde la objetividad



Yo no hago nada malo, nada por lo que avergonzarme ni tengo deudas. He cometido errores, pero eso no nos hace diferentes del resto, sólo aquellos que tomamos medidas y asumimos las consecuencias de nuestros actos nos seguimos orgullosos de nuestra trayectoria vital. 
Yo si quieres te explico todo aquello que quieras, pero te advierto: me siento orgulloso de decir públicamente que mataré a los traidores. Confío que fuera un motivo de fuerza mayor para no aceptarme en la Logia,sin ir mas lejos. 
Mi objetivo precisamente es hacerme cada día mas visible, hasta un punto negligente. Pero todo lo que tengo de negligente también lo tengo de psicópata, y si me jodes, te demostraré que te equivocaste al conocerme. Me gusta apostar fuerte, y jugar la vida. Y voy a peor. ¿ Quieres hablar conmigo por privado y aportar?. ¿ O solo buscas advertirme de mis incoherencias y/o malinterpretaciones?. 

Por respeto a mis compañeros, las conversaciones ajenas al tema del hilo de Fernando, por privado, por favor. 
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sí, algunas cuestiones de carácter personal es mejor tratarlas por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## XXavier (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la obra de Quevedo... Si es así, NO creo que se puedan comparar nuestros tiempos con aquellos. A pesar de que España estaba en el cenit de su Imperio, la vida de las personas era en general muy miserable.
> 
> Fíjate que muchos chavales menores de 14 años estaban enrolados como mozos o mochileros en los ejércitos de la época.
> 
> ...



Fíjate si la vida era miserable, que en las batallas se despojaba a los muertos de todas sus ropas, para poder aprovecharlas. Más adelante, cuando se descubrió el valor fertilizante de la harina de huesos, se aprovecharon para ellos los esqueletos desenterrados. En Waterloo hubo unos 20000 muertos, y los investigadores modernos han podido encontrar solamente 2 (dos) esqueletos...









Archaeologists Uncover Rare Human Skeleton at Waterloo


The bones were discovered in a ditch near a former field hospital




www.smithsonianmag.com





De la batalla de Lützen, suceso de siglos antes de que se empezasen a emplear huesos molidos como fertilizante, sí se han encontrado muchos esqueletos, pero ni trazas de ropa...









The face of war: Trauma analysis of a mass grave from the Battle of Lützen (1632)


Contemporary accounts of battles are often incomplete or even erroneous because they reflect the—often biased—viewpoints of the authors. Battlefield archaeology faces the task of compiling an historical analysis of a battle and of gathering all the available facts. Besides cultural historical...




journals.plos.org


----------



## Hostigador (28 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Yo no hago nada malo, nada por lo que avergonzarme ni tengo deudas. He cometido errores, pero eso no nos hace diferentes del resto, sólo aquellos que tomamos medidas y asumimos las consecuencias de nuestros actos nos seguimos orgullosos de nuestra trayectoria vital.
> Yo si quieres te explico todo aquello que quieras, pero te advierto: me siento orgulloso de decir públicamente que mataré a los traidores. Confío que fuera un motivo de fuerza mayor para no aceptarme en la Logia,sin ir mas lejos.
> Mi objetivo precisamente es hacerme cada día mas visible, hasta un punto negligente. Pero todo lo que tengo de negligente también lo tengo de psicópata, y si me jodes, te demostraré que te equivocaste al conocerme. Me gusta apostar fuerte, y jugar la vida. Y voy a peor. ¿ Quieres hablar conmigo por privado y aportar?. ¿ O solo buscas advertirme de mis incoherencias y/o malinterpretaciones?.
> 
> ...





MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Yo no hago nada malo, nada por lo que avergonzarme ni tengo deudas. He cometido errores, pero eso no nos hace diferentes del resto, sólo aquellos que tomamos medidas y asumimos las consecuencias de nuestros actos nos seguimos orgullosos de nuestra trayectoria vital.
> Yo si quieres te explico todo aquello que quieras, pero te advierto: me siento orgulloso de decir públicamente que mataré a los traidores. Confío que fuera un motivo de fuerza mayor para no aceptarme en la Logia,sin ir mas lejos.
> Mi objetivo precisamente es hacerme cada día mas visible, hasta un punto negligente. Pero todo lo que tengo de negligente también lo tengo de psicópata, y si me jodes, te demostraré que te equivocaste al conocerme. Me gusta apostar fuerte, y jugar la vida. Y voy a peor. ¿ Quieres hablar conmigo por privado y aportar?. ¿ O solo buscas advertirme de mis incoherencias y/o malinterpretaciones?.
> 
> ...



Tan solo keria,desde la ayuda,avisarte de ke exponerse y manifestarse tiene sus riesgos,tal como nos viene
enseñando Aynrandiano desde hace años
No vengo a cambiarte ninguna decision
Al contrario,me inspiran respeto las decisiones ke cada cual toma con plena conviccion y libertad despues de
decidir objetivos y evaluar posibles beneficios y posibles riesgos


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (28 Nov 2022)

Después si alguno tiene ganas de vomitar, que se vea a estos 2 pájaros amantes de los expertos.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pero de qué "modelo" a seguir habla este energúmeno... China es un excelente modelo de Libertad 0, baja movilidad social, puntajes de crédito social y una vigilancia constante por parte del Gobierno. Nadie en sus cabales querría vivir bajo esos estándares.



Los idealismos estan muy bien, pero el ser humano nunca encaja en ellos. Los chinos han estado prosperando durante decadas y cuando la gente prospera no anda fijandose demasiado en si le quitan la libertad de criticar a este o al otro, o nisiquiera en quien gobierna.

Lo mismo pasaba aqui con el tio Paco. Con la economia creciendo a toda hostia en los 60, y la gente tocando el seat 600 con la punta de los dedos, solo una minoria se dedicaba a la oposicion clandestina.

Cuando el crecimiento se estanque, entonces si pediran cambios de gobierno y demas...


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Los idealismos estan muy bien, pero el ser humano nunca encaja en ellos. Los chinos han estado prosperando durante decadas y cuando la gente prospera no anda fijandose demasiado en si le quitan la libertad de criticar a este o al otro, o nisiquiera en quien gobierna.
> 
> Lo mismo pasaba aqui con el tio Paco. Con la economia creciendo a toda hostia en los 60, y la gente tocando el seat 600 con la punta de los dedos, solo una minoria se dedicaba a la oposicion clandestina.
> 
> Cuando el crecimiento se estanque, entonces si pediran cambios de gobierno y demas...



Las democracias occidentales (por llamarles de alguna manera) se han vendido como el modelo a seguir durante epoca de crecimiento, i.e. post WWII hasta 2008. Ahora estas partitocracias / mafias estan deteriorandose a velocidades agigantadas, y los cambios vendran... no se como seran, pero hoy en dia el sistema politico no puede desligarse de un sistema financiero que lo esta desvistiendo poco a poco... Tiempos de cambio.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Los idealismos estan muy bien, pero el ser humano nunca encaja en ellos. Los chinos han estado prosperando durante decadas y cuando la gente prospera no anda fijandose demasiado en si le quitan la libertad de criticar a este o al otro, o nisiquiera en quien gobierna.
> 
> Lo mismo pasaba aqui con el tio Paco. Con la economia creciendo a toda hostia en los 60, y la gente tocando el seat 600 con la punta de los dedos, solo una minoria se dedicaba a la oposicion clandestina.
> 
> Cuando el crecimiento se estanque, entonces si pediran cambios de gobierno y demas...



De alguna manera ya está sucediendo en China, especialmente en las grandes ciudades... con motivo de las fuertes restricciones que se han impuesto en el país a raíz del Covid.

China es un país muy grande y con grandes desigualdades, algo que preocupa mucho a su Presidente, Xi Jinping. Está claro que ha avanzado mucho en el apartado económico y, obviamente, eso es en lo que se fija más la población a la hora de valorar a sus líderes.

De todas formas, hace ya un par de años que el descontento de buena parte de la población china es más que palpable. Ya sea por cuestiones socio-políticas, por el tema inmobiliario o por el Covid.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El 10 de Octubre, Douglas Diamond y Philip Dybvig ganaron el Premio Nobel de Economía, compartiéndolo con Ben Bernanke "por la investigación sobre bancos y crisis financieras".
> 
> Según el Comité que otorga los premios, la investigación de Diamond y Dybvig mostró cómo la combinación de préstamos cortos y préstamos largos expone incluso a bancos sólidos, ya que el rumor más simple puede convertirse en "una autoprofecía autocumplida"... "Estas dinámicas peligrosas, pueden evitarse a través del gobierno que proporciona seguro de depósitos y actúa como prestamista de último recurso para los bancos ", escribió el Comité.
> 
> ...



Esas disquisiciones entre insolvencia e iliquidez son en la práctica irreales y solo sirven al fin de justificar la operatividad en quiebra técnica de la banca de reserva fraccionaria.

Si un banco o entidad de crédito debe quebrar, en el mundo sin trampas que existió muchas décadas atrás, es algo que resolverá el mercado, si se le deja, y si no, lo que sucede es que el banco central toma parte yvdecide quienes sobreviven y "son solventes y líquidos", por regla general sus amigos, y a quienes se les declara insolventes, el resto.

Si al exchange de criptos recientemente destruido por la corrida bancaria se le hubiese apoyado con liquidez suficiente, no sería insolvente ni ilíquido, y esto es meramente una cuestión de índole política, como lo son los estímulos y los QEs más recientes.

No olvidemos que las valoraciones que determinan la iliquidez/insolvencia de las entidades se basa en la teoría general contable, de cuyos principios se ha decidido eliminar la valoración a mercado. Cualquiera es "solvente" o "líquido" si quien valora los activos decide que lo es. Simplemente hace falta valorar más los activos que los pasivos y en esto los bancos centrales son grandes expertos.

Estos premios Nobel ni son economistas ni tratan sobre la economía como ciencia, sino sobre ganadores y perdedores de un sistema de favores derivados de la política monetaria corrupta y criminal que ha empobrecido a todos para el enriquecimiento y la financiación de las locuras mesiánicas del estado y sus secuaces.



Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crucificado_telecos (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De todas formas, hace ya un par de años que el descontento de buena parte de la población china es más que palpable. Ya sea por cuestiones socio-políticos, por el tema inmobiliario o por el Covid.



Para nosotros China es un pais demasiado opaco...si intentas profundizar enseguida encuentras que en el pasado han tenido protestas por todas partes. A nosotros solo nos llega lo muy gordo, como Tiananmen o las actuales del covid.
En general es muy dificil saber si el nivel de descontento es superior o no en terminos generales.

Para los interesados, hay un canal de youtube muy majo donde un sudafricano que vivio en China un par de decadas cuenta sus vivencias y comenta la actualidad. Ultimamente mete algo de sensacionalismo pro-occidental y demas, porque eso vende bien y al fin y al cabo el es un buscavidas que ahora vive de youtube; pero merece la pena en general.

https://www.youtube.com/@serpentza/videos

Uno de los videos mas interesantes que he visto de el ultimamente cuenta que desde hace algunos años, el estado chino esta avivando los sentimientos nacionalistas y antiextranjeros entre la poblacion. La idea parece ser desviar la atencion sobre los problemas economicos crecientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Para nosotros China es un pais demasiado opaco...si intentas profundizar enseguida encuentras que en el pasado han tenido protestas por todas partes. A nosotros solo nos llega lo muy gordo, como Tiananmen o las actuales del covid.
> En general es muy dificil saber si el nivel de descontento es superior o no en terminos generales.
> 
> Para los interesados, hay un canal de youtube muy majo donde un sudafricano que vivio en China un par de decadas cuenta sus vivencias y comenta la actualidad. Ultimamente mete algo de sensacionalismo pro-occidental y demas, porque eso vende bien y al fin y al cabo el es un buscavidas que ahora vive de youtube; pero merece la pena en general.
> ...



Interesante aportación. Te diré que tengo contacto con personas que viven y trabajan en China, de manera que cuento con una mejor información de la que nos llega por aquí.

Es como bien dices, se está avivando el Nacionalismo chino y eso ya lo dejó entrever Xi en su último discurso en el Partido Comunista de China y donde fue reelegido para un tercer mandato. Un hito histórico.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Fíjate si la vida era miserable, que en las batallas se despojaba a los muertos de todas sus ropas, para poder aprovecharlas. Más adelante, cuando se descubrió el valor fertilizante de la harina de huesos, se aprovecharon para ellos los esqueletos desenterrados. En Waterloo hubo unos 20000 muertos, y los investigadores modernos han podido encontrar solamente 2 (dos) esqueletos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las guerras era común sacar los dientes de oro a los fallecidos, también..


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En las guerras era común sacar los dientes de oro a los fallecidos, también..



Y no tan fallecidos... Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración nazis. Que tampoco fue una práctica exclusiva de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (28 Nov 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Para nosotros China es un pais demasiado opaco...si intentas profundizar enseguida encuentras que en el pasado han tenido protestas por todas partes. A nosotros solo nos llega lo muy gordo, como Tiananmen o las actuales del covid.
> En general es muy dificil saber si el nivel de descontento es superior o no en terminos generales.
> 
> Para los interesados, hay un canal de youtube muy majo donde un sudafricano que vivio en China un par de decadas cuenta sus vivencias y comenta la actualidad. Ultimamente mete algo de sensacionalismo pro-occidental y demas, porque eso vende bien y al fin y al cabo el es un buscavidas que ahora vive de youtube; pero merece la pena en general.
> ...



Lo de los medios de manipulación occidentales es vergonzoso.
Tras estar ocultando las numerosas protestas en diversas partes del mundo en los 2 últimos años por el tema covid, ahora no dejan de contarnos cada día del hartazgo del ciudadano chino con las restricciones en su país. Casualidad ?


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Después de bastante tiempo sin participar en este foro, me decido a abrir un hilo que espero tenga el mismo éxito que aquellos que edité en su momento. Bien, este hilo no será un lugar para tratar exclusivamente sobre los MPs, sino que tocará muchos otros temas que calificaré como "alternativos". Espero que os agraden los artículos míos y de otros que vayan apareciendo. También sería deseable que hubiera una participación lo más seria posible.
> 
> ...



Hazte asi que se te ha movido el casco de papel de aluminio


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Nov 2022)

Madre mía como ralla chaval jajjajajajajajajajajajajsjjajaa BROOOTAL.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

Al ignore.


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Al ignore.



La verdad que sí está para que lo metan en el ignore no está bueno de la cabesa


----------



## crucificado_telecos (28 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo de los medios de manipulación occidentales es vergonzoso.
> Tras estar ocultando las numerosas protestas en diversas partes del mundo en los 2 últimos años por el tema covid, ahora no dejan de contarnos cada día del hartazgo del ciudadano chino con las restricciones en su país. Casualidad ?



Los medios informativos estan hechos polvo, no conozco a nadie que no lo vea. Yo no se si es que los dan por amortizados o que pasa, es como si no les importase el descredito...
Aun quedan excepciones por suerte; al menos en Alemania y Francia te encuentras medios que dan una buena informacion de vez en cuando. Por ej. los de Deutsche Welle ponen sus reportajes en youtube y muchos de los que he visto tenian buena calidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

Hola, ELOS: La situación geopolítica es la que es... Y esa es la explicación a lo que planteas.

De todas formas, China se está pasando y mucho con su ciudadanía en el tema del Covid. Las autoridades chinas deberán andarse con Ojo porque el hartazgo de una parte de su población empieza a ser importante.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: La situación geopolítica es la que es... Y esa es la explicación a lo que planteas.
> 
> De todas formas, China se está pasando y mucho con su ciudadanía en el tema del Covid. Las autoridades chinas deberán andarse con Ojo porque el hartazgo de una parte de su población empieza a ser importante.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Lo de los medios de manipulación occidentales es vergonzoso.
> Tras estar ocultando las numerosas protestas en diversas partes del mundo en los 2 últimos años por el tema covid, ahora no dejan de contarnos cada día del hartazgo del ciudadano chino con las restricciones en su país. Casualidad ?



Exceptuando que te siguen diciendo que son un modelo a seguir. El dinero emputece

Es difícil acordarse y encontrar toda la porquería que han dicho y siguen diciendo ya que desaparece rápidamente de los periódicos, pero he aquí una joya

bueno no soy capaz de encontrarlo y eso que el artículo es de ayer, de la expansión

Era capaz de argumentar con un doble pensar de manual que es a la vez un modelo a seguir y un país sin derechos, brutal

edito: tiene pinta de lapsus freudiano porque parece que es justo lo que quieren los poderosos.. una economía boyante y sin derechos. el periodista debe de creerse un rotschild o así jajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

@ELOS: Se te ha entendido perfectamente, pero una cosa no quita a la otra...

Realmente, los massM..... "tradicionales" no son la mejor forma de estar informados, pero tampoco parece que eso importe a la mayor parte de la población. De hecho, mucha gente ya pasa de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## Charly1 (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Hostigador: Las "líneas maestras" del NOM, NUNCA se han podido implementar y estamos muy lejos de que eso se pueda producir.
> 
> Tampoco creo que llegue a verlo Schwab, dada su avanzada edad.
> 
> ...



Hola. No he leído todo el hilo. Seguro que lo ha comentado ya. ¿Podría volver a exponer donde aprecia que se les ha complicado? Muchas gracias


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Nov 2022)

Charly1 dijo:


> Hola. No he leído todo el hilo. Seguro que lo ha comentado ya. ¿Podría volver a exponer donde aprecia que se les ha complicado? Muchas gracias



Pero si no sabe ni de k está hablando se pone a decir cosas sin sentido mi conexión esq me meo jajajajaja


----------



## Charly1 (28 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> @ELOS: Se te ha entendido perfectamente, pero una cosa no quita a la otra...
> 
> Realmente, los massM..... "tradicionales" no son la mejor forma de estar informados, pero tampoco parece que eso importe a la mayor parte de la población. De hecho, mucha gente ya pasa de ella.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo los veo como una forma de ver rápidamente las líneas ideológicas que las élites quieren imponer. Un indicador contrario. Pero al público general le dejan un poso. Aunque la gente no los siga si son capaces de establecer unos marcos de pensamiento. Y en algunos frentes, han demostrado un poder enorme...unido eso si, a otros colaboradores


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2022)

Charly1 dijo:


> Hola. No he leído todo el hilo. Seguro que lo ha comentado ya. ¿Podría volver a exponer donde aprecia que se les ha complicado? Muchas gracias



Bueno, hay varios comentarios en ese sentido en el hilo, pero entiendo también que éste ya tiene una cierta "densidad '.

Hemos de entender que el objetivo inicial era una gobernanza mundial y eso se ha ido al traste con la Guerra de Ucrania. También ha influido el "apartamiento" de China e incluso en la India se empieza a "retroceder".

Si vamos a un mundo Bipolar, los "programas" que desea implementar el Foro Económico Mundial sólo serán posible en Occidente y ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

En poco más de dos años, una frase desagradable ha crecido para afectar a los consumidores y productores de buena parte del mundo: problemas en la cadena de suministro... El término recurrente es frecuentemente ofrecido por los economistas convencionales como la explicación de referencia para la Inflación récord alcanzada en estos últimos tiempos.

Se argumenta que existe un gran, aumento de la demanda, pero esto en sí es un síntoma de un problema mayor: la expansión masiva de la oferta monetaria bajo la supervisión de los Bancos Centrales y de los Gobiernos.

Los Gobiernos estatales respondieron al surgimiento del Covid con imponentes bloqueos y cierres forzados en "empresas no esenciales", y al mismo tiempo intervinieron con el apoyo de los Bancos Centrales con una política monetaria y fiscal extraordinariamente expansiva...

Se inundó la Economía con nuevo efectivo, de manera que se creó la "ilusión" de que la gente tenía más dinero en el bolsillo... El problema es que ese dinero pronto valió mucho menos. Esto se debe a que un gran aumento de la oferta monetaria, sin un aumento correspondiente en la producción económica, significa un aumento en los precios, con más dinero persiguiendo la misma cantidad de bienes.

El gran aumento de la demanda no refleja una Economía en crecimiento y un aumento de la riqueza, sino un aumento de la oferta monetaria que ha creado una presión al alza sobre los precios.

A escala macro, el crecimiento económico (o la recuperación) llega a través de miles, si no millones, de empresas que encuentran nuevas formas de innovar y maximizar los beneficios, que es el resultado de comparar los precios de insumos alternativos y métodos de producción. La Inflación, al elevar el nivel general de precios de la Economía y, a menudo, afectar el precio de cada bien de manera diferente, puede causar una descoordinación económica y confusión porque los precios ya no reflejan eficiencias y escasez cambiantes.

Incluso si la Inflación afectara todos los precios por igual, todavía no sabríamos en qué medida un aumento en el precio de un determinado recurso refleja información realmente importante al respecto, dado que la tasa de Inflación siempre está cambiando y solo se puede medir en retrospectiva.

En el contexto de los últimos años, esto ha significado que las empresas se hayan vendado los ojos, volver a unir las cadenas de suministro cerradas por la fuerza durante la "Pandemia" sin la capacidad de los precios para transmitir la eficiencia de las alternativas competidoras. Esta es exactamente la razón por la cual los problemas de la cadena de suministro "han seguido siendo una excusa persistente para la Inflación y la escasez", con el Presidente ejecutivo de Volkswagen, Oliver Blume, yendo tan lejos como para decir que "los desafíos a nuestras cadenas de suministro se convertirán en la regla, no en la excepción".

Tampoco este es un fenómeno relativamente reciente. Paul Volcker, el difunto presidente de la FED, que se destacó por remediar el último encuentro de los Estados Unidos "con una Inflación desbocada a fines de los 70 y principios de los 80, observó que "el proceso inflacionario en sí mismo trajo tantas dislocaciones, tensiones que iban a traer una recesión tarde o temprano".

Dado el hecho de que los Estados Unidos técnicamente entraron en recesión durante el primer semestre del 2022 -o al menos según una definición común de Recesión-. Las palabras de Volcker resultaron proféticas. No solo una expansión monetaria sin precedentes bajo el ámbito de la FED y la Casa Blanca desencadenó un peligroso período de Inflación.

La Inflación también ha causado interrupciones en la cadena de suministro, que las agencias (irónicamente) usan como chivo expiatorio de la Inflación...

(Artículo traducido parcialmente de Nicholas Baum)

Saludos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (30 Nov 2022)

En realidad, esta es la cadena de su ministro


----------



## Gusman (30 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Al ignore.



Yo lo debo tener ya. No veo sus mensajes. Lo recomiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo lo debo tener ya. No veo sus mensajes. Lo recomiendo.



Me imagino. Lo que tengo claro es que no voy a perder mi tiempo con chalados que solo buscan provocar.

Saludos.


----------



## DDT (30 Nov 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Evidentemente como en toda "teoría de la conspiración" faltan datos y sólo nos podemos fijar en "coincidencias", "casualidades" y atar cabos... pero la lógica me dice que en toda crisis de escasez en el recurso que sea, habrá un período en el que más o menos todo el mundo se ponga de acuerdo (como la Unión Europea o los anglos y sus "subordinados") y conforme se vayan poniendo las cosas cada vez más feas empezarán a surgir "quehaydelomíos" (países o potencias y sus aliadas) que se pelearán por las migajas que vayan quedando y entonces será un clásico sálvese quien pueda y maricón el último (GUERRA) para intentar evitar lo inevitable y acaparar todo lo que se pueda antes de que se termine de agotar.... y algo me dice que estamos cada vez más cerca de esto último, de ahí que empiecen a surgir cosas sin una sólida causa como el COVID o lo de Ucrania y países que antes eran "amables aliados" (Rusia) se transformen de un mes para otro en el demonio encarnado, otros "sólidos aliados" en "díscolos" que van a su bola (Arabia Saudita que la muy perra no quiere subir la producción y encima mira otras monedas golosona...) y otros que eran considerados como tales hasta hace 4 días (Venezuela) se les levante la mano por quítame allá unos barrilitos de petróleo y déjame invertir un poquito más para modernizar tus yacimientos y poder extraer más.... aparte que evidentemente hay un interés tremendo de todas las potencias en hacer caer a Putin y hacerse con sus enormes recursos gasísticos y petroleros (EEUU o China...), tienen que estar "divertidos" los servicios secretos rusos y los jerifaltes alrededor de Putin viendo desfilar conspiraciones, maletines y "promesas"....
> 
> En fin, tiempos convulsos sin duda los que nos han tocado vivir....



Dieron un documental en la tele sobre Putin, donde trataban de dejarlo como un trepa, un paranoico, etc. Daban datos como que no había imágenes de su familia, que iba siempre con un montón de coches blindados, que no tiene smartphone sino un teléfono antiguo, etc. Creo que debe ser el tipo con mas intentos de atentados y conspiradores tratando de llegar a el de la historia reciente.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Dieron un documental en la tele sobre Putin, donde trataban de dejarlo como un trepa, un paranoico, etc. Daban datos como que no había imágenes de su familia, que iba siempre con un montón de coches blindados, que no tiene smartphone sino un teléfono antiguo, etc. Creo que debe ser el tipo con mas intentos de atentados y conspiradores tratando de llegar a el de la historia reciente.



Dices de coches blindados... Pues, fíjate cómo han quedado los de los escoltas de Biden... Totalmente, quemados... No sé si habréis visto las imágenes.

Supongo que sí, que Putin habrá sido objeto de atentados y tampoco debería extrañarnos... Lo mismo ha pasado con varios presidentes de los Estados Unidos. Que luego trasciendan o no ya es harina de otro costal.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (1 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Dieron un documental en la tele sobre Putin, donde trataban de dejarlo como un trepa, un paranoico, etc. Daban datos como que no había imágenes de su familia, que iba siempre con un montón de coches blindados, que no tiene smartphone sino un teléfono antiguo, etc. Creo que debe ser el tipo con mas intentos de atentados y conspiradores tratando de llegar a el de la historia reciente.



offtopic
es un simple imitador


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Dieron un documental en la tele sobre Putin, donde trataban de dejarlo como un trepa, un paranoico, etc. Daban datos como que no había imágenes de su familia, que iba siempre con un montón de coches blindados, que no tiene smartphone sino un teléfono antiguo, etc. Creo que debe ser el tipo con mas intentos de atentados y conspiradores tratando de llegar a el de la historia reciente.



Si Carrero Blanco hubiera tomado todas esas medidas España no estaría como está (llena de traidores a sueldo= R78).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si Carrero Blanco hubiera tomado todas esas medidas España no estaría como está (llena de traidores a sueldo= R78).



Tal y como eliminaron a Carrero Blanco hubieran sido indiferentes las medidas preventivas que se hubieran tomado . El atentado tuvo una elaboración de carácter militar y los "traidores" ya existían también en el régimen franquista. Total, hubo unas fallas inexplicables en la seguridad de Carrero Blanco.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tal y como eliminaron a Carrero Blanco hubieran sidop indiferentes las medidas preventivas que se hubieran tomado . El atentado tuvo una elaboración de carácter militar y los "traidores" ya existían también en el régimen franquista. Total, hubo unas fallas inexplicables en la seguridad de Carrero Blanco.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo. Carrero Blanco era de la "línea dura" del régimen, no paraba de hablar del "contubernio judeomasónico" y elaborar "listas" y por tanto no era del gusto precisamente de dicho "contubernio" (EEUU). Es más, era firme defensor del llamado proyecto "Islero" (dotarnos de armas atómicas). Y no olvidemos que cuando Franco firmó los pactos de ceder suelo nacional (bases) a los useños a cambio de armas y créditos muchos falangistas le llamaron de "traidor" para arriba y hubo bastante jaleo por eso mismo....

Resumiendo: si no se lo hubieran cargado de esa manera lo hubieran hecho de otra


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tal y como eliminaron a Carrero Blanco hubieran sidop indiferentes las medidas preventivas que se hubieran tomado . El atentado tuvo una elaboración de carácter militar y los "traidores" ya existían también en el régimen franquista. Total, hubo unas fallas inexplicables en la seguridad de Carrero Blanco.
> 
> Saludos.



Obviamente todo atentado pasa, en primer lugar, por "burlar" la seguridad del enemigo, y eso incluye la traición. De ahí que la obsesión por la seguridad tenga que venir de uno mismo (como hace Putin). No se puede delegar la seguridad en un organismo, entidad o personal que puede ser mas o menos corrupto.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Carrero Blanco era de la "línea dura" del régimen, no paraba de hablar del "contubernio judeomasónico" y elaborar "listas" y por tanto no era del gusto precisamente de dicho "contubernio" (EEUU). Es más, era firme defensor del llamado proyecto "Islero" (dotarnos de armas atómicas). Y no olvidemos que cuando Franco firmó los pactos de ceder suelo nacional (bases) a los useños a cambio de armas y créditos muchos falangistas le llamaron de "traidor" para arriba y hubo bastante jaleo por eso mismo....
> 
> Resumiendo: si no se lo hubieran cargado de esa manera lo hubieran hecho de otra



Más claro: creo recordar que Carrero Blanco "voló" al día siguiente de entrevistarse con Kissinger...

Y en la delegación estadounidense se encontraba William Nelson, Jefe de Operaciones de la CIA...

A buen entendedor...

Saludos.


----------



## Besucher (2 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Tal y como eliminaron a Carrero Blanco hubieran sido indiferentes las medidas preventivas que se hubieran tomado . El atentado tuvo una elaboración de carácter militar y los "traidores" ya existían también en el régimen franquista. Total, hubo *unas fallas* inexplicables en la seguridad de Carrero Blanco.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Dic 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279509
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279517
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279524



Visca les falles de Sant Josep!


----------



## DDT (8 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Buenísimo video. Visión obligada.
> No podía de saberse, je je, este es burbujo...
> La pena es que todos los analistas se ríen de los "europillos" en este caso. Vamos que los dirigentes europeos son tontisimos, si claro. Y una mierda. Es todo intencionado. Lo repito intencionado.



Edito el vidrio. Es de un hilo de Jesús lo profetizo. El opina lo opuesto, que nuestros dirigentes son tontisimos. Para gustos los colores.

Sumamente interesante la visión del conflicto desde el otro lado del charco. Y también la información que sale en sus telediarreos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El comienzo de esta semana trajo una nueva "arma" en la guerra financiera de Occidente contra Rusia.

Desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania, los países occidentales han buscado utilizar medios financieros, además de medios militares encubiertos, para degradar la maquinaria de guerra que está desatada en Ucrania.

El lunes, comenzó uno de los experimentos de mayor alcance, un intento de empuñar un arma financiera que golpee todavía más a los recursos de guerra de Rusia.

Occidente está intentando establecer un precio tope para el Petróleo de Rusia, exigiendo que ningún país compre Petróleo ruso por más del precio que fijan. Europa también ha prohibido las importaciones de Petróleo por vía marítima desde Rusia. Para hacer cumplir el tope de precios, las compañías de seguros europeas y británicas, que dominan el campo de los petroleros asegurados, no asegurarán los buques que transportan Petróleo vendido a precios más altos.

Esto ya está teniendo un impacto. En las horas inmediatamente posteriores, hubo auténticas colas de petroleros provenientes del Mar Negro fuera del Estrecho del Bósforo de Estambul, ya que las autoridades turcas exigieron que demostraran que sus barcos estaban asegurados antes de transitar por el estrecho.

Al igual que muchos otros países, Turquía no querrá que petroleros sin seguro pasen por su territorio, por temor a que haya un derrame accidental, y ninguna compañía de seguros dispuesta a aportar los millones necesarios para limpiarlo.

Más que cualquier conflicto reciente, la guerra de Ucrania ha demostrado la interconectividad del sistema financiero global: su inclinación hacia las ciudades e instituciones de Occidente, sin duda, pero también la cuidadosa calibración que los gobiernos occidentales deben hacer para usar estas "armas".

Hasta ahora, los intentos de afectar la capacidad de exportación de Petróleo de Rusia han tenido un impacto limitado. Las diversas sanciones de Occidente contra Rusia solo han resultado en una caída del 5% en las exportaciones de Petróleo en comparación con los niveles anteriores a la guerra, es decir casi NADA... dado que otros países han aprovechado la "ocasión" para comprar el Petróleo.

El tope del precio del Petróleo es un intento de revertir eso. Pero requiere de cierto cuidado... Si giramos demasiado los tornillos en una dirección el resultado final puede ser un dolor insoportable para el propio Occidente y sus aliados. De hecho, eso puede obligar a Rusia a buscar formas de salir del sistema global y que, eventualmente, podría socavar el poder de Occidente.

El precio decidido para el tope fue de $ 60 por barril, un precio más o menos similar al que cotiza el Petróleo ruso.

Ucrania quería un precio más bajo, tanto como los $ 30...

Sin embargo, el "fariseísmo" volvió a aparecer entre los países occidentales, ya que pensaron que un precio tan bajo no tendría ningún sentido financiero para Rusia extraer Petróleo en absoluto, lo que provocaría menos Petróleo en el mercado, una escasez mundial, un aumento masivo del precio de la materia prima y, lógicamente, más Inflación desenfrenada en Occidente.

En cambio, el precio tuvo que calibrarse a un nivel en el que afectara la capacidad de Rusia para llenar sus arcas financieras, pero no tan bajo que impidiera que los rusos bombearan Petróleo.

La respuesta inmediata de Rusia al tope de precios fue sugerir que implementaría un "piso" en el precio del Petróleo, una respuesta más suave que, por ejemplo, recortar la producción de Petróleo, algo que perjudicaría a las economías occidentales.

De todas formas, esta iniciativa occidental tiene un peligro que NO han calibrado adecuadamente: que tomen nota la mayoría de los países de la OPEP... y que empiecen a preparar "contramedidas" por si acaso...

Saludos.


----------



## bondiappcc (10 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> El comienzo de esta semana trajo una nueva "arma" en la guerra financiera de Occidente contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



Esta partida de ajedrez con sangre humana me sobrepasa.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Esta partida de ajedrez con sangre humana me sobrepasa.



Sobrepasa a cualquiera que tenga una mínima ética, por no hablar del "sentido común" y que es el menos común de los sentidos...

La "sangre" como siempre pasa la ponen muchos otros y no los participantes en la "partida de ajedrez".

Y, además, qué se puede esperar de unos degenerados que soltaron el Covid con el que estamos conviviendo...

Saludos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## JohnGalt (13 Dic 2022)

Hola

No se cuanto de cierto hay en este link que os dejo aqui, pero el puzzle parece empezar a tomar forma en tiempo y espacio.

Biden’s "Secret Army" (paradigmnewsletters.org) 

Saludos a todos

JG


----------



## Hostigador (13 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más claro: creo recordar que Carrero Blanco "voló" al día siguiente de entrevistarse con Kissinger...
> 
> Y en la delegación estadounidense se encontraba William Nelson, Jefe de Operaciones de la CIA...
> 
> ...



Lei en su dia algo de Carrero en Contraperiodismo




__





El Macrokamelo de Suárez, El Caudillo y la Demoncracia


¡Viernes exclusiva mundial! Mothman español , asturiano se convierte en reptil LEGADO DE SUÁREZ Y DEMOCRACIA: HEZPAÑA PAÍS EMIGRANTE A SU MUERTE NO TIENE NI PARA PAGAR LA LUZ I ♥ DR. MATRIX, SIEMPRE ILUSTRA GENIALMENTE LO QUE PIENSO 3,3 , PROPAGANDA MASONA Ha palmado el supuesto portador de la...




contraperiodismomatrix.com


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (13 Dic 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No se cuanto de cierto hay en este link que os dejo aqui, pero el puzzle parece empezar a tomar forma en tiempo y espacio.
> 
> ...



Conociendo quién está detrás de esa web vendehumos, el tito Jim Rickards...


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Conociendo quién está detrás de esa web vendehumos, el tito Jim Rickards...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290771



Gracias, nunca lo habia seguido (no tengo tiempo), ya imagine por la calidad del video y del texto que es vendehumos...

Por cierto, hoy he visto esto en US News

U.S. Scientists Announce Nuclear Fusion Energy Breakthrough | National News | U.S. News (usnews.com)

" The DOE said that the achievement will promote further discoveries in “clean power and nuclear weapons stewardship” ".

OMG

Saludos

JG


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (14 Dic 2022)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias, nunca lo habia seguido (no tengo tiempo), ya imagine por la calidad del video y del texto que es vendehumos...
> 
> Por cierto, hoy he visto esto en US News
> 
> ...



Que bien!

A ver si lo desarrollan y consiguen fabricar un consolador que nunca se quede sin pilas.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2022)

En referencia a la noticia científica de la semana:

_“La Administración Biden-Harris* se compromete a apoyar a nuestros científicos de clase mundial*, como el equipo de [la Instalación Nacional de Ignición de LLNL], cuyo trabajo nos ayudará a resolver los problemas más complejos y apremiantes de la humanidad, como proporcionar energía limpia para combatir el cambio climático y mantener una disuasión nuclear sin pruebas nucleares”. dijo la secretaria de Energía, Jennifer Granholm, en un comunicado._

Bien, todo correcto.

Los que me leéis de vez en cuando, quizá sepáis que llevo investigando e invirtiendo en el mercado Nasdaq desde hace más de dos décadas, he leído miles de balances empresariales, me he chapado cientos de fases tecnológicas y biofarmaceuticas tratando de ver si aparecía algo nuevo, algo irruptor que cambiara el mundo.

Recuerdo la ápoca de las .com, se hablaba de que ya no haría falta bajar a comprar el pan, o que desaparecerían las tiendas físicas, recuerdo la época de los bio combustibles, las solares, se afirmaba que el petróleo, carbón, nuclear ... eran energías ya sobrepasadas, aun ahora cada poco, veo bio farmacéuticas que tienen el santo grial contra el cáncer, el envejecimiento ...

Año tras año, la ilusión se renueva con nuevos "pelotazos", unos pelotazos que sobre el papel parecen viables, unos pelotazos que atrae inversores, mueven dinero...

En décadas, apenas he visto realmente grandes revoluciones ... bien es cierto que si he visto pequeñas gotas de talento que muy poco a poco han logrado cambiar algunas cosas, pero no grandes hazañas.

Como se lee en el párrafo que adjunto, creo que esto no es ni más ni menos que lo de siempre, búsqueda de financiación, y el mejor modo de lograrlo es haciendo mucho ruido.

No hace tanto se liberó una enorme cantidad de dinero para muchos laboratorios, que pretendían encontrar vacunas efectivas contra el COVID ... apenas descubrieron nada, pero la pasta cambió de manos ¿verdad?

Si miramos más atrás, también recuerdo el descubrimiento del bosón de Higgs, y los potenciales avances tecnológicos que podría traer si la financiación llegaba para proseguir con la investigación.


Vendedores de crece pelo ha habido siempre, y de corazón espero que algún día tengamos una energía limpia y gratuita o casi, para la humanidad, pero estos sensacionalismos ya van cansando y calando, así que por aquí seguiremos, sin demasiada ilusión, pero también sin demasiada tristeza, reviviendo una y otra vez "nuevas cosas" con viejos nombres.

Un saludo a todos. No se sí es correcto decir todos, y no todas y todes ... pero yo, sin saberlo y sin haber cambiado, dejé de ser políticamente correcto hace tiempo.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (14 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> En referencia a la noticia científica de la semana:
> 
> _“La Administración Biden-Harris* se compromete a apoyar a nuestros científicos de clase mundial*, como el equipo de [la Instalación Nacional de Ignición de LLNL], cuyo trabajo nos ayudará a resolver los problemas más complejos y apremiantes de la humanidad, como proporcionar energía limpia para combatir el cambio climático y mantener una disuasión nuclear sin pruebas nucleares”. dijo la secretaria de Energía, Jennifer Granholm, en un comunicado._
> 
> ...











José Anastasio Urra Urbieta on LinkedIn: Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: A vueltas con el "Santo Grial" de…


Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: A vueltas con el "Santo Grial" de la fusión nuclear, y con la fusión generalizada de los cerebros... 'Tal es el…




www.linkedin.com






Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: A vueltas con el "Santo Grial" de la fusión nuclear, y con la fusión generalizada de los cerebros... 

Tal es el revuelo que me tomo la licencia de escribir este segundo artículo como continuación del primero, ya publicado, "Conversaciones con Pedro Prieto y Cia.: Vendedores de crecepelos, de elixires mágicos y de la energía de fusión nuclear..."

Tal es la bola de la fusión, que amenaza con fundir, o fusionar, generalizadamente los cerebros de la población, lo que realmente no requiere de tanta temperatura como la de la fusión; ni tampoco ningún plasma electromagnético que contenga la reacción... 

Título de este panfleto, que se reparte gratuitamente a las entradas del Metro de Madrid (le pagan los anunciantes): EEUU logra el "Santo Grial" de la energía ilimitada y limpia al replicar una fusión nuclear sin producir desechos radiactivos Y luego está el subtítulo, que se las trae todavía más: "Una taza de combustible de hidrógeno podría alimentar una casa durante cientos de años." 

Así que la cosa es sencilla: coges una tacita o un grial, que viene a ser del tamaño de una taza, pero consagrado, si es santo, te vas a casa de la vecina, llamas al timbre y le pides una tacita de hidrógeno, y te pasas por la entrepierna al butanero y a Iberdrola o a Naturgy y a Repsol, y te alimentas energéticamente durante cienes y cienes de años. Por lo menos. Y de paso, le dan morcilla a los rusos y a su gas y petróleo.

Y así están las cosas: mi cuñado se empapa con el panfleto del "20 minutos" entre las estaciones de Portazgo y Sol, y luego, en la cena de Navidad, me dice que no tengo ni puta idea, que ya tenemos a las puertas la solución al problema energético, que lo sabe de buena tinta. 

De la tinta del 20 minutos.

¿Cómo luchas contra esto? .../... Pero imaginemos por un momento que, tras muchas décadas de improbos esfuerzos y sacrificios, en medio de este marasmo social provocado por la confluencia del descenso energético, del cambio climático y de la pérdida exponencial de biodiversidad, todo ello acelerado porque nos importa tres huevos lo que pueda venir por delante, imaginemos por un momento que, tras décadas de improbos esfuerzos y sacrificios, consiguieramos que la fusión nuclear o cualquier otra tecnología inexistente en la actualidad pudiese llegar a ser una realidad comercial; lo que ya es mucho imaginar. ¿Supondría esto el futuro brillante de energía ilimitada y limpia que se prometen y nos prometen nuestros estimados y estimadas irreductibles tecnólatras y tecnooptimistas? De energía ilimitada y limpia resulta bastante cuetionable, pero "brillante", sin duda por el mero consurso de la termodinámica. Como nuestro colega Tom Murphy demuestra, inicialmente en 2012, en su blog Do the Math, y, posteriormente, en 2022, en la prestigiosa revista Nature Physics, el crecimiento energético a escala galáctica resulta imposible porque la termodinámica impone límites al crecimiento económico'...


----------



## frankie83 (14 Dic 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> En referencia a la noticia científica de la semana:
> 
> _“La Administración Biden-Harris* se compromete a apoyar a nuestros científicos de clase mundial*, como el equipo de [la Instalación Nacional de Ignición de LLNL], cuyo trabajo nos ayudará a resolver los problemas más complejos y apremiantes de la humanidad, como proporcionar energía limpia para combatir el cambio climático y mantener una disuasión nuclear sin pruebas nucleares”. dijo la secretaria de Energía, Jennifer Granholm, en un comunicado._
> 
> ...



Ahora ponlo en hilo de celebración técnica que han abierto gritando a la energía limpia para siempre ;-)


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Los sinvergüenzas de siempre persisten en sus intenciones de hacernos la vida imposible...

Recientemente, la OMS ha anunciado que los Estados miembros están más cerca de desarrollar un "tratado mundial" sobre las "Pandemias" y legalmente vinculante.

Esto lo recojo a raíz de unas declaraciones efectuadas en ese sentido por parte del Director Ejecutivo de la OMS, el Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.

Se busca en dicho tratado que tenga un carácter global y que determinará los futuros requisitos pandémicos para países individuales, como los confinamientos, y que estos requisitos serán "legalmente vinculantes"...

El borrador resultante de la tercera reunión efectuada dice:

"Los Estados tienen, de conformidad con la Carta de las Naciones Unidas y los principios del derecho internacional, el derecho soberano de determinar y gestionar su enfoque de salud pública, en particular la prevención, preparación, respuesta y recuperación ante pandemias de los sistemas de salud de conformidad con sus propias políticas y legislación siempre que las actividades dentro de su jurisdicción o control no causen daños a otros Estados y sus pueblos".

En fin, parece mentira que se deje en manos de unos INDIGENTES MENTALES el determinar QUÉ es una Pandemia y CUÁNDO OCURRE...

Es más, a principios de este año, la OMS y el Ministro de Salud alemán dijeron que los países que no tuvieran en cuenta las regularizaciones dictadas por la OMS a través de un tratado pandémico "podrían ser sancionados"...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (16 Dic 2022)

La nueva lista negra de la UE incluye la carne de vacuno, el café y el cacao por dejar el planeta sin árboles


Ya empiezan con el run run...


----------



## Tió Justino (16 Dic 2022)

Si les preocupa tanto un "planeta sin árboles" ¿por que no los plantan?. Hay extensísimas extensiones con lomas y montes pelados, a lo largo y ancho de nuestra geografía, que dá pena verlas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Si les preocupa tanto un "planeta sin árboles" ¿por que no los plantan?. Hay extensísimas extensiones con lomas y montes pelados, a lo largo y ancho de nuestra geografía, que dá pena verlas.



Porque estos "zombies" tienen planificada para la gente una vida de MIERDA.

Hay tantas cosas que se podrían hacer sin necesidad de joder por joder... Además, que no vengan con "cuentos chinos", ya que esto que pretenden se ciñe a Occidente y para nada va a tener un carácter global.

Sin embargo, espero que fracasen con toda esa Subnormalidad que desean implementar.

Saludos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (16 Dic 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> La nueva lista negra de la UE incluye la carne de vacuno, el café y el cacao por dejar el planeta sin árboles
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294273
> 
> Ya empiezan con el run run...



Mi lista negra es:

-políticos
-funcionarios
-paguiteros
-CM´s
-bancos
-periodistas
-cuñaos
... y sobre todo, los tontos que se creen las noticias.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Porque estos "zombies" tienen planificada para la gente una vida de MIERDA.
> 
> Hay tantas cosas que se podrían hacer sin necesidad de joder por joder... Además, que no vengan con "cuentos chinos", ya que esto que pretenden se ciñe a Occidente y para nada va a tener un carácter global.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que simplemente con la pandemia se dieron cuenta de que china les come la tostada (a los eeuu) y que han decidido copiar en parte su modelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> A mi me parece que simplemente con la pandemia se dieron cuenta de que china les come la tostada (a los eeuu) y que han decidido copiar en parte su modelo.



El "modelo" chino, y en su peor aspecto, ya lo tenían copiado en el Foro Económico Mundial y mucho antes de la "Pandemia".

De todas formas, algunos parecen olvidar que no faltan tantos años para las próximas elecciones presidenciales en los Estados Unidos y, si saliera elegido el representante republicano, habría que ver lo que pasaría con la puta "agenda" de estos "indigentes mentales". Vamos, en el supuesto de que los republicanos siguieran manteniendo sus postulados actuales sobre este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El "modelo" chino, y en su peor aspecto, ya lo tenían copiado en el Foro Económico Mundial y mucho antes de la "Pandemia".
> 
> De todas formas, algunos parecen olvidar que no faltan tantos años para las próximas elecciones presidenciales en los Estados Unidos y, si saliera elegido el representante republicano, habría que ver lo que pasaría con la puta "agenda" de estos "indigentes mentales". Vamos, en el supuesto de que los republicanos siguieran manteniendo sus postulados actuales sobre este tema.
> 
> Saludos.



Me parece alucinante que a estas alturas de la pelicula algunos todavia confieis en la veracidad de las votaciones.
En serio creeis que es fiable el sistema actual?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Me parece alucinante que a estas alturas de la pelicula algunos todavia confieis en la veracidad de las votaciones.
> En serio creeis que es fiable el sistema actual?



Un segundo "pucherazo" consecutivo no lo veo posible, pero quién sabe... Si las votaciones fueran muy ajustadas entonces sí que sería factible cualquier desenlace. Ya veremos... las cosas andan muy "calientes" en los Estados Unidos.

No es cuestión de creer o no creer. Es que NO hay otra...

De todas formas, te diré una cosa: dependerá muy mucho de lo que decida el "Estado profundo"... que unas veces se decanta por los demócratas y otras por los republicanos.

Falta también saber quiénes serán los candidatos que se disputarán la presidencia de los Estados Unidos y, obviamente, sus programas. En cualquier caso, aún falta tiempo de aquí a las elecciones presidenciales en aquel país e imagino que antes nos pasarán muchas más "cosas"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Dic 2022)

Es buena señal que la inflación suba menos en España que en Europa? Noooo, saben por qué? Aquí sube menos porque los sueldos suben menos, ni más ni menos.








Infographic: Where Real Wages Are Falling Most Sharply


This chart shows the change in real wages per employee in selected OECD countries in Q3 2022 vs. Q3 2021.




www.statista.com


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2022)

Realmente, la Inflación en la UE, y ya no digo en el Reino Unido y en los Estados Unidos, es muy elevada. Se nota mucho más que aquí en los alimentos y la energía.

Está claro que los sueldos suelen ser más altos, pero también es muy notable la perdida de poder adquisitivo.

De todas formas, en este tema de la Inflación, hay que reconocer que se les ha ido de la mano y no supieron verla a tiempo quienes debían hacerlo.

La responsabilidad ha sido de los Bancos Centrales y de los Gobiernos que han adoptado medidas tardías y penosas para el ciudadano medio. Pero claro que de eso no se habla en los massM...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un segundo "pucherazo" consecutivo no lo veo posible, pero quién sabe... Si las votaciones fueran muy ajustadas entonces sí que sería factible cualquier desenlace. Ya veremos... las cosas andan muy "calientes" en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> No es cuestión de creer o no creer. Es que NO hay otra...
> 
> ...



Lo del "Estado proundo" ergo "complejo industrial-militar" está claro.... el Trump les salió rana porque era un "bocas" que mucho decir pero poco "hacer" (generar negocio en forma de conflictos-guerras se entiende por mucho que berreara diciendo que los "aliades" otaneros tenían que gastar más en armas useñas....). En cambio el indigente mental del Biden les está saliendo a pedir de boca habida cuenta del negocio monumental que están haciendo con la "cosita" ucraniana, montada sólo 1 año después de que llegara al poder.... entre pitos y flautas están quitándose toda la morralla que tenían caducando y armando por un "módico precio" a toda Europa del Este a cambio de que a su vez manden toda su chatarra soviética a Ucrania... negocio redondo sin duda.... y ya lo de surtir a Europa con barcos gaseros a precio de oro para suplir el ruso es la guinda.....


----------



## Gusman (19 Dic 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Lo del "Estado proundo" ergo "complejo industrial-militar" está claro.... el Trump les salió rana porque era un "bocas" que mucho decir pero poco "hacer" (generar negocio en forma de conflictos-guerras se entiende por mucho que berreara diciendo que los "aliades" otaneros tenían que gastar más en armas useñas....). En cambio el indigente mental del Biden les está saliendo a pedir de boca habida cuenta del negocio monumental que están haciendo con la "cosita" ucraniana, montada sólo 1 año después de que llegara al poder.... entre pitos y flautas están quitándose toda la morralla que tenían caducando y armando por un "módico precio" a toda Europa del Este a cambio de que a su vez manden toda su chatarra soviética a Ucrania... negocio redondo sin duda.... y ya lo de surtir a Europa con barcos gaseros a precio de oro para suplir el ruso es la guinda.....



Añadele toda la trama de corrupción de desvío de fondos para Ucrania y regreso al "partido democrata" via FTX. Con ese dinero se financian medios de manipulación, se compran voluntades políticas, se financia el terrorismo de estado, se financia el partido demócrata, y se paga a muchos personajes que en realidad son traidores a sueldo de los globalistas.

Como por ejemplo este:
Así es Toomaj Salehi, el rapero iraní que podría ser ahorcado por protestar contra el régimen (larazon.es)

Este personaje es un rapero influencer que pretende generar opinion entre los jóvenes Iranies para luchar contra su propio gobierno.

En España por ejemplo hay muchos personajes públicos que también cobran por destruir la imagen del pais y generar opiniones destructivas entre la juventud. Nada ocurre por casualidad.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Añadele toda la trama de corrupción de desvío de fondos para Ucrania y regreso al "partido democrata" via FTX. Con ese dinero se financian medios de manipulación, se compran voluntades políticas, se financia el terrorismo de estado, se financia el partido demócrata, y se paga a muchos personajes que en realidad son traidores a sueldo de los globalistas.
> 
> Como por ejemplo este:
> Así es Toomaj Salehi, el rapero iraní que podría ser ahorcado por protestar contra el régimen (larazon.es)
> ...



Por supuesto. Y desde luego es vergonzoso lo que "chirría" el tema iraní: qué casualidad tan casual que se acuerden ahora de protestar tantos "activistas" contra el velo y la "opresión contra las muheras" y tal, justo cuando casualmente está el gobierno iraní vendiendo armas y drones a los rusos, eh....? Que todo el mundo sabe que el iraní medio es todo un progre profeminista de toda la vida.... 

Vamos, un "toque de atención" a los ayatollás de que dejen de "halludar" a los rusos o les sacuden su patio trasero en toda regla, y el que piense otra cosa es de ingenuo para arriba por ser "suave"....

Y mientras las barbaridades que perpetran en Qatar bien tapaditas, que estos son hamijos.... (pero sí permitir protestar contra las "inyyussstisssias" de Irán en el mundial de allí....)


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Sonja van den Ende, una conocida periodista neerlandesa, ha dicho recientemente que Alemania es una dictadura total en estos momentos. Ciertamente, cuando los ciudadanos viven bajo el control de cualquier Gobierno están de alguna manera en modo "esclavo"...

Sonja dice algo que también hemos expresado por este hilo: Occidente ha utilizado el conflicto de Ucrania como una excusa para destruir lo que quedaba de Libertad, y que ya estaba sumamente erosionada a raíz de la "Pandemia"...

Hay algo que la gente no suele percibir: el mayor obstáculo para la Libertad real es la creencia de que ya la tenemos...

Según los últimos informes, la sacrosanta UE planea apuntar a los canales de medios rusos con el próximo noveno paquete de sanciones, congelando los activos ANO TV-Novosti (RT, la empresa matriz) y revocando las licencias de los pocos puntos de venta que aún los mantienen dentro del bloque.

Sonja comenta:

"Esto es lo que están haciendo los países occidentales desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, incluso antes de eso, Incluso antes de la guerra de Siria, Irak, Afganistán, Libia".

"Pero ahora se intensificó mucho, y vemos todos los días cosas nuevas. Claramente quieren controlar los medios, eso es lo que ya hacen, y todo lo que se dice a favor de Rusia o simplemente es neutral sobre Rusia está prohibido de inmediato en todas partes ".

La última iniciativa en este campo fue presentada la semana pasada por el diputado alemán Andrea Lindholz, Presidente del grupo parlamentario CDU/CSU, quien propuso establecer una oficina especial de informes para abordar la "desinformación rusa"...

Una muestra más de que la libertad de prensa y la Libertad de expresión empiezan a estar en peligro...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Lo del "Estado proundo" ergo "complejo industrial-militar" está claro.... el Trump les salió rana porque era un "bocas" que mucho decir pero poco "hacer" (generar negocio en forma de conflictos-guerras se entiende por mucho que berreara diciendo que los "aliades" otaneros tenían que gastar más en armas useñas....). En cambio el indigente mental del Biden les está saliendo a pedir de boca habida cuenta del negocio monumental que están haciendo con la "cosita" ucraniana, montada sólo 1 año después de que llegara al poder.... entre pitos y flautas están quitándose toda la morralla que tenían caducando y armando por un "módico precio" a toda Europa del Este a cambio de que a su vez manden toda su chatarra soviética a Ucrania... negocio redondo sin duda.... y ya lo de surtir a Europa con barcos gaseros a precio de oro para suplir el ruso es la guinda.....



Hola, cacho_perro: Bueno, entiendo que en el "Estado profundo" hay más "actores" como puede ser el sector farmacéutico...

El conflicto de Ucrania ha servido a todos los "participantes" para deshacerse de mucho material bélico "desfasado". Por ejemplo, en Ucrania la mayor parte de los carros de combate que se han enfrentado por ambas partes han sido T-72, eso sí, "modernizados", pero T-72... Eso ya dice mucho y certifica lo que has comentado.

De todas formas, el conflicto ucraniano está bastante estancado. Ya no hay tanto "optimismo" por parte de Ucrania y Rusia parece estar preparándose para una ofensiva. Recordad un post que hice meses atrás y en el que indicaba que en Enero/Febrero podría producirse una fuerte reacción rusa. Veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: Bueno, entiendo que en el "Estado profundo" hay más "actores" como puede ser el sector farmacéutico...
> 
> El conflicto de Ucrania ha servido a todos los "participantes" para deshacerse de mucho material bélico "desfasado". Por ejemplo, en Ucrania la mayor parte de los carros de combate que se han enfrentado por ambas partes han sido T-72, eso sí, "modernizados", pero T-72... Eso ya dice mucho y certifica lo que has comentado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, está claro que a Rusia le interesaba tener un frente lo más estático y bien defendible posibles en invierno mientras prepara una ofensiva gorda en primavera o justo antes cuando mejore el tiempo y se vayan los hielos... para eso supongo que está arreglando tanques a toda velocidad (averiados o de los depósitos, de hecho están "modernizando" trastos aún más viejunos que tenían almacenados como son los T-62 "abuelo" del T-72....), entrenando a los reclutas del enrolamiento "parcial" que aún no hayan desertado y acumulando "juguetes" iraníes y norcoreanos para tenerlo todo más o menos preparado para esa ofensiva... y mientras tanto mandan zambombazos a Ucrania constantemente para tenerlos "entretenidos" y con otras cosas de las que preocuparse (falta de luz y gas).

Lo malo es que como lo sigan haciendo igual de mal (ofensivas brutas a lo loco sin estrategia lógica ni apoyo aéreo/artillero) lo tienen chungo, a veces me da la impresión de que no aprendieron gran cosa del ridículo espantoso que hicieron en las guerras chechenas en los 90....


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: No hay duda de que Rusia ha llevado de forma pésima el conflicto bélico de Ucrania, pero lo peor de todo es que perdió la iniciativa de forma "inexplicable"... Emprendió una retirada sin sentido y sin conseguir los objetivos propuestos. Eso permitió el rearme de Ucrania y después ya sabemos lo que pasó... hasta ahora.

Respecto a los carros de combate hay que saber utilizarlos, y sobre todo tener asegurada la logística que requieren. Ese es un tema que se toma muy a la ligera por puro desconocimiento.

Luego, teniendo en cuenta el terreno plano de la última ofensiva ucraniana, es incomprensible la "desaparición" de la aviación rusa... Lo tenían a "huevo", perooooo ni idea de qué "mentes" están dirigiendo al Ejército ruso.

No te pienses, tanto los rusos como los ucranianos otorgan una gran importancia a la utilización de la artillería. Y, probablemente, es lo único (con los drones) que está funcionando en esta guerra.

La guerra de Chechenia fue diferente a la de Ucrania, aunque ciertamente no les quedó muy claro que los carros de combate no sirven de mucho dentro de las ciudades, pero eso ya lo sabían desde la Batalla de Berlín...

Los estadounidenses suelen utilizar mucho mejor sus unidades acorazadas.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cacho_perro: No hay duda de que Rusia ha llevado de forma pésima el conflicto bélico de Ucrania, pero lo peor de todo es que perdió la iniciativa de forma "inexplicable"... Emprendió una retirada sin sentido y sin conseguir los objetivos propuestos. Eso permitió el rearme de Ucrania y después ya sabemos lo que pasó... hasta ahora.
> 
> Respecto a los carros de combate hay que saber utilizarlos, y sobre todo tener asegurada la logística que requieren. Ese es un tema que se toma muy a la ligera por puro desconocimiento.
> 
> ...



La impresión que tengo yo es que Putin se quería hacer una "cabalgata de las valkirias" en plan paseo militar como los useños por Irak en las 2 guerras o Afganistán al principio, y primero resultó que tenía la aviación en mantillas (falta de doctrina de apoyo al ejército terrestre parece y de suficiente munición de precisión/repuestos/logística para hacer ataques masivos, mantener un escuadrón de cazas funcionando a diario en plan operación "Tormenta del Desierto" sale carísimo y es complejo de cojones....), las columnas blindadas por tanto se quedaron en pelotas sin protección alguna por lo que los ucros pudieron ir liquidándolas en plan "tiro al pato" con baratos sistemas tipo MANPADS (con cargarte la cabeza de la columna ya la inmovilizabas) y de propina las fuerzas acorazadas rusas tenían graves problemas de logística para moverse en gran número, algo que Rusia llevaba décadas sin hacer y no estaban acostumbrados (ahí están los tanques abandonados a docenas por falta de gasofa o camiones tirados por ahí con ruedas chinas reventadas o averías de todo tipo sin repuestos a mano....) y pese a todo los generalitos de salón de turno le comieron la cabeza al Putin de que Ucrania era una poca mierda y con sólo la "amenaza" de las columnas blindadas rusas y los bombardeos caerían en cuestión de días y se rendirían.... 

Es la única explicación que le encuentro a este despropósito, que bien podría salir en los manuales de guerra moderna de cómo NO hacer una ofensiva acorazada macho....

Por ahí dicen que en realidad lo del miedo a que las "poderísisimas fuerzas soviéticas/rusas" atacaran la OTAN y llegaran hasta París siempre ha sido una fantasmada, que muchas armas soviéticas de "avanzadas" sólo tenían el nombre y sólo las sacaban a pasear en los desfiles y poco más y que todo eso servía de excusa para seguir alimentando al complejo industrialmilitar useño con nuevos y carísimos sistemas de armas para conjurar el supuesto "peligro rojo" que costaban varias veces más que su equivalente comunista.... y que ahora está pasando parecido con el supuesto peligro chino por cierto.... veremos....


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> La impresión que tengo yo es que Putin se quería hacer una "cabalgata de las valkirias" en plan paseo militar como los useños por Irak en las 2 guerras o Afganistán al principio, y primero resultó que tenía la aviación en mantillas (falta de doctrina de apoyo al ejército terrestre parece y de suficiente munición de precisión/repuestos/logística para hacer ataques masivos, mantener un escuadrón de cazas funcionando a diario en plan operación "Tormenta del Desierto" sale carísimo y es complejo de cojones....), las columnas blindadas por tanto se quedaron en pelotas sin protección alguna por lo que los ucros pudieron ir liquidándolas en plan "tiro al pato" con baratos sistemas tipo MANPADS (con cargarte la cabeza de la columna ya la inmovilizabas) y de propina las fuerzas acorazadas rusas tenían graves problemas de logística para moverse en gran número, algo que Rusia llevaba décadas sin hacer y no estaban acostumbrados (ahí están los tanques abandonados a docenas por falta de gasofa o camiones tirados por ahí con ruedas chinas reventadas o averías de todo tipo sin repuestos a mano....) y pese a todo los generalitos de salón de turno le comieron la cabeza al Putin de que Ucrania era una poca mierda y con sólo la "amenaza" de las columnas blindadas rusas y los bombardeos caerían en cuestión de días y se rendirían....
> 
> Es la única explicación que le encuentro a este despropósito, que bien podría salir en los manuales de guerra moderna de cómo NO hacer una ofensiva acorazada macho....
> 
> Por ahí dicen que en realidad lo del miedo a que las "poderísisimas fuerzas soviéticas/rusas" atacaran la OTAN y llegaran hasta París siempre ha sido una fantasmada, que muchas armas soviéticas de "avanzadas" sólo tenían el nombre y sólo las sacaban a pasear en los desfiles y poco más y que todo eso servía de excusa para seguir alimentando al complejo industrialmilitar useño con nuevos y carísimos sistemas de armas para conjurar el supuesto "peligro rojo" que costaban varias veces más que su equivalente comunista.... y que ahora está pasando parecido con el supuesto peligro chino por cierto.... veremos....



No te pienses... Yo era de los que pensaban que el potencial militar ruso era muchísimo más elevado.

Una confrontación OTAN/Rusia ya se está dando en Ucrania. De hecho, hay muchos combatientes extranjeros entre los ucranianos, al igual que también en las filas rusas.

Diría que en realidad, la OTAN y Rusia se están "midiendo" y, probablemente, no están enseñando para nada sus auténticas "cartas".

Tampoco nos engañemos: una confrontación bélica entre potencias no sería de forma convencional y se usaría el armamento nuclear. Es posible que alguna resultará "ganadora", pero seguramente la "victoria" resultaría muy pírrica.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Dic 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No te pienses... Yo era de los que pensaban que el potencial militar ruso era muchísimo más elevado.
> 
> Una confrontación OTAN/Rusia ya se está dando en Ucrania. De hecho, hay muchos combatientes extranjeros entre los ucranianos, al igual que también en las filas rusas.
> 
> ...



Hombre pues sí, siempre está el peligro de que pueda escalar la cosa "a lo bruto" haciendo movilizaciones masivas, pero por un lado Rusia no es la de Stalin ni pueden mandar a millones de combatientes a las bravas con comisarios políticos apuntándoles para obligarles a ir al frente ni la "acomodada" población occidental de la OTAN la veo apuntándose en masa a los raquíticos (en cuanto a número de soldados) ejércitos otánicos, pero sí es cierto que hay tantísimo arsenal "nucelar" que es muy fácil que la cosa se desmadre por ahí....

Es más, yo veo mucho más probable que haya un incidente "nucelar" por puro "accidente" (algún misil mal tirado que se cargue algún almacen de ojivas o aún peor, una central civil "nucelar") a que lo hagan intencionadamente porque como bien dices, sería un loose-loose que nadie quiere y a nadie interesa....

Mi esperanza de todas formas es que el conflicto acabe en unos meses conforme se vayan agotando los arsenales tanto rusos como otánicos, dado que la industria militar de ambos lados está demostrando que la complejidad tan enorme de los sistemas de armas actuales hace que sea muy difícil escalar su producción (incluyendo municiones, especialmente guiadas, de ahí que anden buscando baratos drones suicidas para suplirlas hasta debajo de las piedras...) para una guerra de alta intensidad, simplemente harían falta años y mucha inversión reconvertiendo industrias incluso para que fuera "sostenible" en el tiempo.... Veremos, porque la alternativa a eso sería mala no, lo siguiente.... ("nucelar" vaya)


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Lo deseable es que el conflicto de Ucrania termine de una vez, especialmente por la población civil de un lado y del otro.

Del todas formas, lo que resulta inadmisible es el "pasotismo" que está imperando para intentar llegar a un alto el fuego que posibilite unas negociaciones que alcancen la tan deseada Paz.

Aquí están siendo tan culpables los EE.UU./OTAN como Rusia, y dejo de lado al payaso de Zelenski que hará solo lo que le ordenen los estadounidenses.

En cualquier caso, parece que el conflicto va a durar un tiempo indeterminado... A lo mejor es como dices y la disminución en la disponibilidad de armamento hace que la guerra tome un cariz mucho menos lesivo.

En fin, esperemos que algún día este conflicto finalice de una vez por todas.

Saludos.


----------



## massalet (21 Dic 2022)

Home - A Son of the New American Revolution







sonar21.com





Hola, os recomiendo leer a este tipo. Da mucha información sobre la guerra, sobre Rusia y sobre lo podrida que está la industria armamentistica americana


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (26 Dic 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Si les preocupa tanto un "planeta sin árboles" ¿por que no los plantan?. Hay extensísimas extensiones con lomas y montes pelados, a lo largo y ancho de nuestra geografía, que dá pena verlas.



Una repoblación o plantación de árboles no es un bosque.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Una repoblación o plantación de árboles no es un bosque.



De acuerdo, pero con el tiempo y una caña puede llegar a serlo... Siempre será mejor eso que nada.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2022)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Lo que debería ser y NO es...

1.- La Igualdad, en el sentido original, no de habilidades iguales o de riqueza igual, sino de NO subyugación...

2.- Derechos inalienables, NO a los derechos del Gobierno, sino a la vida, la Libertad y la propiedad.

3.- Democracia, en el sentido original, no de mero voto mayoritario, sino de SOBERANÍA POPULAR: la idea de que los Gobiernos NO deberían ser dueños, sino servidores del pueblo.

4.- Consentimiento de los gobernados: la idea de que los Gobiernos solo pueden gobernar legítimamente por el consentimiento de los gobernados, es decir, el PUEBLO SOBERANO.

5.- Gobierno limitado: la idea de que el único propósito y el alcance adecuado del Gobierno legítimo es solo GARANTIZAR los derechos de las personas.

6.- Derecho de Revolución: la idea de que cualquier Gobierno que sobrepase sus límites y pisoteen los derechos que se le encargó es una TIRANÍA, y que lea gente tiene derecho a resistir, alterar e incluso abolir los Gobiernos tiránicos.

Ciertamente, esos puntos son imposibles de alcanzar porque lo que impera en nuestra mundo es el TOTALITARISMO...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Una repoblación o plantación de árboles no es un bosque.



Los bosques bien que quieren talarlos sin piedad para sustituirlos por mono cultivos 

somos tan soberbios que pensamos que vale más el aceite de Palma que todo lo que pueda esconder el borneo, sin conocer nada de ello


----------



## Hostigador (27 Dic 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


>



Resulta interesante ke,hasta cierto punto,hay un contraste entre ambos,no sabria de ke manera expresarlo...


----------



## frankie83 (27 Dic 2022)

Mi madre quería llevar al nietin a ver una película de Disney, sospechando algo leo la sinopsis y.. se lo he prohibido terminantemente. Encima quien la pasa es un cine de la parroquia!! Mi madre que no se ha enterado de nada (ni del mundo en el que vive) se lo quiere comentar al cura

la ironía de la cosa es que, apenas una hora antes, me pasó este vídeo un amigo, y le conteste’ que eso es “propaganda”, que quieren hacer creer a los rusos que somos todos así de gilipollas.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Espero Haber conseguido meter el link, no tengo ni idea de cómo se hace


----------



## paketazo (Lunes a la(s) 9:43 AM)

Un nuevo año y pocos comentarios...

Supongo que pueden ser muchas las causas de esta carencia, pero me inclino por una posibilidad; *Inapetencia.*

El ser humano como la mayoría de seres vivos, se mueve por impulsos, unos impulsos que en ocasiones son instintivos, y en otras son fruto de las propias decisiones y el contexto.

Generalmente me gusta escribir, lo hago habitualmente, y como sabéis, en una época incluso viví de ello. Ya en el colegio con apenas diez años acaparaba el cinco por ciento del periódico escolar, sin embargo, y aun que parezca absurdo, nunca me gusto escribir en primera persona o siendo el protagonista.

Ser un intermediario o un simple observador narrador de los hechos tiene sus pros y sus contras. Cuando leo una noticia, o la escucho, recuerdo mis épocas de "escritor", lo pongo entre comillas por que sí escribía, pero nunca me consideré al nivel de un verdadero escritor, y recuerdo que en la redacción lo que se buscaba era incitar al lector a seguir leyendo, seguir avanzando, y el mejor modo de lograrlo era creando crispación y polémica.

Los artículos de investigación más elaborados, más técnicos, solían pasar desapercibidos, sin embargo la sección de comentarios, opiniones y chismorreos era la que mantenía a flote la plantilla.

¿Por qué?

Bueno, si yo os explico aquí la composición de los átomos de oro, sus capas de electrones, su masa atómica, sus propiedades y lo hago en mil palabras, posiblemente a la que llevéis cien leídas, pasareis del tema si no antes.

Sin embargo, si os digo que mañana un par de foreros van a quedar en la plaza del pueblo para grabarse, mientras se dan de ostias por una prostituta que conocieron y de la que se han enamorado, la cosa cambia, y posiblemente ese video cuando salga sea mainstream del foro.

Yo puedo hablaros de una guerra en Ucrania, o de una epidemia vírica en China, y posiblemente a los dos días el tema os acabe aburriendo, así que me veo obligado a introducir cada poco tiempo novedades ... de esas novedades unas son más ciertas que otras, y sobre todo me interesará recalcar las que impacten a la sociedad como violaciones en masa, muertes de niños, o una nueva arma capaz de destruir grandes extensiones, cuando quizá esas violaciones en masa sean un par de violaciones, las muertes de niños sean un par de heridos o esa arma destructora sea una bomba con más de treinta años de uso.

Hoy leía en este mismo foro un comentario a cerca del COVID y de lo que de verdad es cierto y lo que tiene una base probada, y la conclusión a la que se iba llegando es que realmente no sabemos casi nada al respecto, y cada medio sobre la marcha ha ido aportando lo que más sensacionalismo generaba.

En esto creo que todos estamos de acuerdo ¿no?

Hemos visto auténticas performance en los telediarios de todas las cadenas del mundo ... imágenes o comentarios fuera de lugar y de toda lógica que hemos ido tragando y nos han ido enganchando hasta tal punto que en este foro por día se abrían cientos de temas relacionados con gente que se desplomaba en China, camiones frigoríficos en NY cargando cadáveres o miles personas en Guayaquil arrojadas al mar y escupidas por la marea, al tiempo que en la India se acaba la madera para las pilas funerarias.

Ahora con la tranquilidad que da la perspectiva temporal, vemos que la información sesgada, incompleta o interesada solo sirve para distraer, engañar y sobre todo hacernos tomar malas decisiones.

¿Qué nos queda entonces?

Es una respuesta muy complicada. A menudo la gente me pregunta dónde me informo. ¿Dónde me informo? ... ¡donde me informo!

Quizá la información sea una mezcla de datos y sentido común, una especie de proceso autodidacta que poco a poco nos va dando forma y creando nuestro propio ser, nuestra propia esencia y modo de pensar.

Quizá todo sea un sueño, o quizá el sueño seamos nosotros.

Sea como sea, os animo a soltar por aquí de vez en cuando vuestras inquietudes, que no servirán para cambiar nada, pero al menos sí servirán para cambiarnos a todos.

Buena semana, buen mes y buen año.


----------



## ELOS (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 AM)

paketazo dijo:


> Un nuevo año y pocos comentarios...
> 
> Supongo que pueden ser muchas las causas de esta carencia, pero me inclino por una posibilidad; *Inapetencia.*
> 
> ...



Gracias por intentar arrancar éste hilo olvidado.
Últimamente también se echa de menos a Fernando


----------



## Hostigador (Lunes a la(s) 12:21 PM)

ELOS dijo:


> Gracias por intentar arrancar éste hilo olvidado.
> Últimamente también se echa de menos a Fernando



No es para tanto,hay hilos con mucho mayor periodo de inactividad
Esto me recuerda a Sergi de"GoldenAge"ke solo carga video cuando hay alguna relevante novedad
Al igual ke la semilla solo brota en las condiciones adecuadas


----------



## Gusman (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

La inapetencia se respira en el ambiente y en todos los aspectos. Efecto secundario del covid? De la inflacion? De la guerra de Ucrania?
O sera del cambio climático?


----------



## FranMen (Lunes a la(s) 1:47 PM)

Bueno, pues una noticia:








El Banco Nacional de Suiza sufre las mayores pérdidas de toda su historia pese a la subida del oro


El Banco Nacional de Suiza ha publicado esta mañana un comunicado preocupante. El banco central presentará en 2022 unas pérdidas de récord: "Según cálculos provisionales, el Banco Nacional Suizo reportará una pérdida del orden de 132.000 millones de francos suizos (más de 133.000 millones de...



www.eleconomista.es




Ni Suiza es lo que era


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Hola, paketazo: Gracias por reflotar el hilo. Ciertamente, es como comentas en mi caso, es decir paso por un periodo de inapetencia... Es raro en mí, puesto que me gusta escribir, pero he priorizado otras cosas. Tampoco uno tiene muy claro si en ocasiones merece la pena dedicar un tiempo que se puede dedicar a otras cosas más importantes a nivel personal.

De todas formas, hoy escribiré algo que pueda resultar de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Hola, FranMen: En los "números" del BNS deben haber pesado muy mucho la enorme exposición que tenían en las tecnológicas estadounidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Durante el colapso experimentado en el 2008, cuando el Gobierno estadounidense rescató a "gigantes" demasiado grandes para quebrar como Bear Stearns, AIG, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, etc., ¿a quién se contrató para analizar y limpiar el "desorden"? Pues, a una empresa financiera gigante llamada BlacRock, dirigida por un multimillonario muy bien conectado con el nombre de Larry Fink...

BlacRock recibió esos contratos clave desde el Gobierno para ayudar con el colapso sin licitación competitiva mientras estaba envuelto en secreto. Básicamente, Larry Fink fue contratado para ser el gerente del rescate de Washington de Wall Street, a pesar de que BlackRock era uno de los mayores accionistas en los mismos Bancos que estaban ayudando a rescatar.

Si nos vamos al 2020, ¿a quién contrató la impresora de dinero de los Estados Unidos, es decir la FED, para administrar su esquema de compra de Bonos corporativos? Pues... SÍ, nuevamente a BlackRock. Aunque, para "variar", las mismas corporaciones que BlackRock estaba ayudando a rescatar, eran las mismas corporaciones en las que poseía algunas de las mayores participaciones. Y, sin embargo, a pesar de todo su considerable poder, el público en general prácticamente nunca ha oído hablar de Larry Fink... Perooooo, este tipo ha pasado los últimos 33 años construyendo un BlackRock que es el mayor administrador de activos del mundo con más de $ 9 billones bajo su administración.

Y eso es solo la punta del "iceberg"... En definitiva, BlackRock es el "Banco en la sombra" más grande del mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Gusman dijo:


> La inapetencia se respira en el ambiente y en todos los aspectos. Efecto secundario del covid? De la inflacion? De la guerra de Ucrania?
> O sera del cambio climático?



Diría que desde la "Pandemia" nuestras vidas se han visto "alteradas"... Somos muchos los que estamos viviendo unos tiempos que NO nos gustan, especialmente por la deriva que están tomando. Mira que tengo mis años, pero no recuerdo una etapa tan restrictiva para con los derechos fundamentales de las personas. Además, es que el "discurso" imperante pasa por encima de cualquier análisis sosegado. Es como si viviéramos en una dictadura "encubierta".

Todo esto provoca cierta desgana en aquellas personas que todavía "piensan", aunque sea un poquito ..

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (Lunes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Pero la sensación que tengo es que le sucede a la gran mayoría de ciudadanos que como yo, ( o como individualmente cada uno) intentamos hacer ver que la vida sigue como en la época pre-plandémica.

Creo que la sociedad ya se resigna a vivir así el resto de sus vidas. Se conforma con el mesecito de vacaciones y disfrutar de los restos de ocio que nos han dejado para consolarnos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Lunes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Es que todo sigue igual, nada ha cambiado.

Está todo en las cabezas.

Las crisis cíclicas ya existían antes de que nosotros naciéramos.


----------



## ELOS (Lunes a la(s) 9:58 PM)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Es que todo sigue igual, nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Está todo en las cabezas.
> 
> Las crisis cíclicas ya existían antes de que nosotros naciéramos.



En la última , la del 2008 se escogió dar un patadón hacia adelante en lugar de tratar de solucionarla y de aquellos polvos...


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Y espera...

Saludos.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

ELOS dijo:


> En la última , la del 2008 se escogió dar un patadón hacia adelante en lugar de tratar de solucionarla y de aquellos polvos...



La de 2008 fue más mediática que otra cosa, la última fue la de 1992-1993, menor que la de ahora, pero donde si se notaban la cantidad de locales y negocios arruinados como ahora, solo que la cosa ahora es mucho mas profunda e irreparable.


----------



## DDT (Lunes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Pues la próxima crisis podría ser la de los bancos centrales siendo rescatados por los bobiernos. Y de donde podrían sacar la pasta los bobiernos para rescatar a los bancos centrales cuándo se haya agotado la impresora? Quizá sea por eso que toda la politica lleva cada vez más un tufillo comunista bajo la dirección de los expertos, y la consigna es hacer prevalecer los derechos de la mayoría sobre los derechos individuales.
Porque mierda tengo yo que rescatar a nadie. Si yo monto un negocio y quiebro a mi me van a rescatar acaso.


----------



## paketazo (Lunes a la(s) 10:26 PM)

Suelo poner el ejemplo de los años 80s que para mi fueron una época emotiva, no solo por la edad, que siempre ayuda, si no porque el abanico de posibilidades para quien deseara emprender, trabajar, y superarse era enorme.

Las cosas han cambiado, y mucho. Recuerdo de chaval ir con una copa por plena avenida mientras charlaba o piropeaba a una chavala sin que me llevasen detenido.

También recuerdo gratamente hacer un fuego en el monte para asar un costillar con los colegas.


Añoro currar en verano de pinche en las obras cuando estaba de vacaciones sin que detuviesen al patroncillo que me enseñaba por explotación infantil...

Estas anécdotas son solo chorradas evidentemente.

Tenemos que entender que lo que cambió todo fueron los ordenadores, unos ordenadores que nos han "fichado" y escudriñan todo detalle que a la administración de otro modo le pasaría inadvertido. Unos ordenadores puestos al servicio del sistema para mantener en el redil a millones de almas que de otro modo tratarían de no ser expoliadas o "robadas" por un sistema que vende mil bondades y que sin embargo apenas ha mejorado desde los 80s cuando no era necesario tal expolio.

En los 80s había carreteras, había aeropuertos, había puertos, escuelas, sanidad, relativamente quién quería currar iba encontrando, y quien no, armaba la maleta y santas pascuas.

Lo que ha cambiado no es la calidad de vida para mejor, es el control férreo del ciudadano, un ciudadano que en los 80s era igual que ahora, y que no precisaba ni presión ni coacción, un ciudadano que vivía su vida, y que sobre todo luchaba por prosperar.

Hoy en día se ha castrado esa ilusión, ese 1984 orwelliano que nos ha atrapado ha creado un clima de resignación y tristeza, de deterioro social y mental, de crispación y aislamiento ...

¿Qué hemos ganado en estos 30 últimos años para llegar a estos extremos que nos venden hoy en día como excelentes respecto a épocas pasadas, y dónde la deuda no tiene ni punto de comparación con aquellas épocas, y que sin embargo las mejoras que debería de haber con tal gasto ni están ni se las espera frente a los 80s?


En los 80s quién quería una vivienda, se la pagaba en menos de diez años si curraba de algo.

Un coche era un lujo accesible...algo cutres respecto a la opulencia e inutilidad actual, pero llenos de felicidad y anécdotas.

Muchas veces le cuento historias a mi hijo, y le recuerdo la libertad que se respiraba, y sobre todo las consecuencias de las propias decisiones sin supervisiones estatales.

Sí, había droga, terrorismo, había delincuencia, había nichos de precariedad, había imperfecciones, pero no más que ahora ... el que lo deseaba con ganas y fuerza, y sobre todo con lucha, prosperaba sin recibir un pisotón desde arriba en forma de trabas burocráticas, o expolios inadmisibles.

En los colegios se respiraba orden, se aprendía si se quería, se respetaba, al igual que en la universidad.

En casa un padre era un referente, una persona que había que valorar y ayudar...

Incluso, hasta a los políticos se les escuchaba y se les creía ... hasta alguno dimitía por minucias comparadas con lo que se ve hoy en día y que pasa de largo sin suceder absolutamente nada.

Bueno, es evidente al año que regresaría de tener una maquina del tiempo, y en que década me gustaría morir... pero como esto no puede ser, pues seguiré luchando en la medida de mis posibilidades por abrir los ojos a quién quiera ver, y si no lo logro, al menos me acostaré un poco más tranquilo por haberlo intentado.

Buenas noches y un saludo... sabía que estabais por aquí aun que no os dejaseis ver.


----------



## fernandojcg (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

Hola, DDT: Muy improbable lo que comentas... Los Bancos Centrales tienen activos y los Gobiernos "telarañas" en sus arcas, de ahí la inmensa Deuda que venden un día sí y otro también...

Es posible que la digitación del dinero promovida por los Bancos Centrales busque también "rescatar" a los Gobiernos.

No sé si estos "indigentes mentales" buscan el "bienestar" de la mayoría de la población... Quizás lo que están haciendo es mercadear con las necesidades de la más vulnerable y que no olvidemos suma una importante cantidad de votos.

Yo es que empiezo a estar hasta los huevos de tantas prohibiciones, sanciones y demás mandangas. Lo último, la prohibición futura de tener periquitos y otros animales de compañía. Pero qué mierda se han creído...

En fin, Buenas Noches a todos.


----------



## ELOS (Martes a la(s) 5:09 AM)

En éste hilo y en general en todo el foro, somos de esas pocas ranas que se preguntan por qué cada vez el agua de la olla en la que nos han metido, está cada día más caliente.
El resto de ciudadanos sigue disfrutando alegre de esa agua calentita.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 5:59 AM)

ELOS dijo:


> En éste hilo y en general en todo el foro, somos de esas pocas ranas que se preguntan por qué cada vez el agua de la olla en la que nos han metido, está cada día más caliente.
> El resto de ciudadanos sigue disfrutando alegre de esa agua calentita.
> 
> Saludos



La mayor parte de la gente somos unos ignorantes, pero con un "pequeño" matiz: NO toda ignoramos lo mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (Martes a la(s) 7:17 AM)

paketazo dijo:


> Suelo poner el ejemplo de los años 80s que para mi fueron una época emotiva, no solo por la edad, que siempre ayuda, si no porque el abanico de posibilidades para quien deseara emprender, trabajar, y superarse era enorme.
> 
> Las cosas han cambiado, y mucho. Recuerdo de chaval ir con una copa por plena avenida mientras charlaba o piropeaba a una chavala sin que me llevasen detenido.
> 
> ...



Para mí lo que más a a cambiado es la ilusión, la ilusión de que si te esforzabas podías prosperar. Ahora hagas lo que hagas la diferencia no merece la pena por lo que tendemos a volvernos pasivos


----------



## ELOS (Martes a la(s) 8:03 AM)

FranMen dijo:


> Para mí lo que más a a cambiado es la ilusión, la ilusión de que si te esforzabas podías prosperar. Ahora hagas lo que hagas la diferencia no merece la pena por lo que tendemos a volvernos pasivos



Cierto. Como en un régimen comunista


----------



## frankie83 (Martes a la(s) 8:32 AM)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos que entender que lo que cambió todo fueron los ordenadores, unos ordenadores que nos han "fichado" y escudriñan todo detalle que a la administración de otro modo le pasaría inadvertido



Para mi que son los móviles lo que cambiaron todo, con el pc en el fondo no era tan distinto el mundo


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 8:38 AM)

Más bien, el auge e implementación de las redes sociales y que las nuevas tecnologías propiciaron.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (Martes a la(s) 11:14 AM)

Me parece un tema muy interesante poder discernir cual fue el gran cambio que convirtió un país con un gran potencial tras cuarenta años de dictadura, en un régimen comunista encubierto con una democracia dudosa tras otros cuarenta años.

Personalmente y como os he comentado antes, para mi el gran cambio vino propiciado por las nuevas tecnologías, principalmente la informatización del estado y su interconexión.

Pensemos por un momento los funcionarios que tenía España a principios de los 80s y los que tenemos hoy.




Adjuntemos ahora el gasto publico desde 1980, y lo que es más importante, el gasto per cápita, ya que la evolución del PIB podría distorsionar la percepción de las cifras (puedo aumentar mucho el gasto si el PIB aumenta en una proporción similar)




Vale la pena que pongáis las gafas de leer y veais que en 1980 el gasto público per cápita era de 797€ y en 2021 de casi 13.000€




Veamos la evolución del PIB desde 1980:




Simplemente sacando unas pocas gráficas de la red, cualquiera puede ver que económicamente no hemos mejorado respecto a 1980, cuando se suponía éramos un país plagado de "gañanes" , carentes de infraestructuras y tecnología.

Hemos alimentado a una alimaña que en los años 80 no era relevante, y dejaba vivir a quién le daba de comer sin demasiados percances, esa alimaña ha crecido y se ha multiplicado, ha colocado "alimañitas" en las autonomías que también han querido comer, poco a poco el alimento era más costoso y requería mayor esfuerzo por el alimentador hasta el punto en el cual el alimentador de alimañas ha visto mermado su poder adquisitivo, su afán emprendedor y su ansia por mejorar y luchar, ya que lo único que observa, es que con el paso del tiempo no solo no mejora, si no que empeora y se hunde sin un horizonte claro que le indique que su esfuerzo, o emprendimiento, se verá recompensado.

Si en una clase hay diez alumnos y todos ellos estudian, trabajan, hacen sus tareas, la clase avanzará y el conocimiento se extenderá, pero si poco a poco de esos diez, la mitad remolonea y copia los deberes de los otros cinco obteniendo el mismo resultado o mejor incluso que los cinco que se esfuerzan, poco a poco esos cinco que quedaban imitarán la conducta de los vagos convirtiendo el esfuerzo en mediocridad.

Vivimos en uno de los mejores países del mundo, pero con una de las peores gestiones del mundo, y al fin y al cabo, podemos tener la mejor tierra, las mejores semillas y el mejor abono, que si sembramos cuando no debemos, o dejamos que los pájaros coman el grano, la cosecha no saldrá adelante.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## dalmore_12y (Martes a la(s) 12:17 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más bien, el auge e implementación de las redes sociales y que las nuevas tecnologías propiciaron.
> 
> Saludos.



Y la gente que es tonta... Sacan cualquier aplicación de mierda gratuita y todos a usarla. Por ejemplo: aquella que mandabas una foto tuya y te veias como serás de viejo y tantas otras. Lo único que hace la gente es entrenar algoritmos de reconocimiento facial en este caso, de voz, de huellas, etc.
Entrenamiento cojonudos, pues cientos de millones de personas caen en la trampa. 
Todo orientado a controlarnos hasta en el WC.


----------



## cacho_perro (Martes a la(s) 1:13 PM)

ELOS dijo:


> Cierto. Como en un régimen comunista



Esto me recuerda a la famosa frase presuntamente procedente de algún país ex-comunista del Este:

"Todo lo bueno que nos contaron del Comunismo resultó ser mentira.... pero todo lo malo que nos advirtieron del Capitalismo ha resultado ser verdad"...

La caída del muro de Berlín y el abrazo entusiasta de la población de esos países a la caída de sus regímenes comunistas vino en gran medida por la esperanza de poder alcanzar el nivel de vida y bienestar que veían en los medios de comunicacón más o menos "pirateados" de las clases medias de los países capitalistas que les pillaban más cerca (Alemania Occidental, Austria, Dinamarca...).

La realidad 30 años después....? Que todo se ha encarecido en esos países (especialmente si han adoptado el Euro), montones de servicios básicos que antes proveía el Estado comunista gratis (en muchos casos incluyendo vivienda y calefacción) ahora son de pago y lo de subir el nivel de vida y tener mejores sueldos.... salvo algún caso aislado ni está ni se lo espera, siguen siendo países mucho más pobres que los Occidentales pues el único aliciente para las multinacionales ídem para que inviertan es ser "mano de obra barata" y el único consuelo que les queda por tanto a los ciudadanos del Este es que ahora pueden emigrar más fácilmente a Europa Occidental para perseguir ese sueño, que por otra parte está desapareciendo a pasos agigantados al mismo ritmo que desaparece la antigua clase media conforme se van depauparendo servicios públicos, encareciendo bienes y servicios y congelando salarios....

Resumiendo: la clase media como tal dejó de tener sentido para el PODER cuando desapareción el "peligro comunista" y fue un simple espejismo que duró sólo unos pocas décadas que ya acabó.... y como muestran los gráficos de mi firma, ha habido mientras tanto un "retorno" BRUTAL de capital a los grandes patrimonios y las diferencias de renta entre los más ricos y los más pobres son mayores que nunca....

Y nos encaminamos efectivamente hacia un verdadero ESTADO POLICIAL donde se controlará absolutamente cada aspecto de nuestra vida, pensamientos (censura "buenista" mediante) y gastos (gracias a Internec, la "nube", las redes sociales y pronto la implantación obligatoria del dinero electrónico desapareciendo el efectivo) a un nivel que ni hubieran soñado los de la Stasi o la novela 1984.... por nuestro bien ojo!


----------



## cacho_perro (Martes a la(s) 1:34 PM)

paketazo dijo:


> Me parece un tema muy interesante poder discernir cual fue el gran cambio que convirtió un país con un gran potencial tras cuarenta años de dictadura, en un régimen comunista encubierto con una democracia dudosa tras otros cuarenta años.
> 
> Personalmente y como os he comentado antes, para mi el gran cambio vino propiciado por las nuevas tecnologías, principalmente la informatización del estado y su interconexión.
> 
> ...



Son muy interesantes esos gráficos, aunque hay que ponerlos en contexto para comprender su evolución...

- en 1980 la población española era de 30 millones de personas, ahora somos 47 millones, luego es lógico que aumente el funcionariado en proporción para darle servicio aunque efectivamente lo ha hecho más de lo que debería en algunos sectores (sospecho que por la implantación a las bravas de las autonosuyas, a mi juicio perfectamente prescindibles salvo quizás para Cultura...) y pese a ello sigue siendo deficitario en otros más críticos (sanitarios, profesorado, policía, bomberos.... con una tasa bajísima de reposición y una "edad media" muy alta en consecuencia)

- en la era del desarrollismo franquista, especialmente a partir del famoso Plan de Estabilización de 1959 y hasta 1975 en que empezamos a sufrir en todo su esplendor la crisis del petróleo, gran parte del presupuesto nacional se cubría con las DIVISAS y los impuestos que se conseguían de las remesas que enviaban los millones de emigrantes españoles que fueron a currar a Europa a partir de los años 50.... dinero que junto con los préstamos useños a cambio de bases militares era el que permitía mantener bajo el gasto público y los impuestos.... y bueno, estaba también el todopoderoso INI que intervenía en todos los sectores industriales y ayudaba a cuadrar cuentas también con los beneficios que proporcionaba el tener un mercado cautivo....

- A partir de 1974, esos millones de emigrantes retornaron en masa por la crisis del petróleo, lo cual junto a la inflación galopante por las gasolinas provocó una situación de las cuentas CATASTRÓFICA que obligó a los históricos Pactos de la Moncloa de 1977 en que tuvieron que pactar TODOS los actores del Estado (desde falangistas a sindicalistas y comunistas) para salvar las cuentas o nos íbamos a la QUIEBRA....

- Los años 80 fueron una carrera para entra en la CEE (que se consiguió en 1985) y acceder así a los ansiados fondos FEDER y ayudas europeas de todo tipo que fue lo que nos ayudó a construir infraestructuras de todo tipo como la red de autovías e impulsó la economía hasta el año 93 que empezó la siguiente crisis gorda... de esa época ochentera recuerdo mucha miseria en los barrios e infraestructuras hechas polvo (carreteras parcheadas, farolas que se tiraban meses sin arreglarse, aceras destrozadas, etc.) simplemente porque NO había dinero.... fue el "maná" europeo el que luego permitió luego ir arreglando todo ello, y los préstamos del BCE y los "mercados" mantener el cotarro después....

Resumiendo: España al menos desde la época franquista NUNCA ha sido autosuficiente realmente ni puede siquiera soñar con tener un presupuesto equilibrado sin tener que recurrir a deuda por mucho que se apriete el cinturón o eche a funcionarios.... primero dependió de las remesas de los emigrantes y préstamos useños y ahora de la UE y el BCE para tirar p'alante y pagar gastos corrientes, eso es así y el que no quiera verlo es bastante ciego.... eso de que con el franquismo España era autosuficiente económicamente y era más "eficiente" es una gran mentira que han vendido bastante bien....


----------



## FranMen (Martes a la(s) 2:23 PM)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Son muy interesantes esos gráficos, aunque hay que ponerlos en contexto para comprender su evolución...
> 
> - en 1980 la población española era de 30 millones de personas, ahora somos 47 millones, luego es lógico que aumente el funcionariado en proporción para darle servicio aunque efectivamente lo ha hecho más de lo que debería en algunos sectores (sospecho que por la implantación a las bravas de las autonosuyas, a mi juicio perfectamente prescindibles salvo quizás para Cultura...) y pese a ello sigue siendo deficitario en otros más críticos (sanitarios, profesorado, policía, bomberos.... con una tasa bajísima de reposición y una "edad media" muy alta en consecuencia)
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el llamado milagro español fue Felipe González y su labia para sacar fondos europeos.
Y, ahora, nos sostenemos a duras penas gracias a Europa


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 2:31 PM)

A veces se opina sobre el Comunismo sin haberlo vivido... Lo que hoy se vive en buena parte del mundo es TOTALITARISMO...

Personalmente, NO me gusta el Comunismo ni el Fascismo. Quizás, hoy vivimos una forma 'edulcorada" de sistemas represivos del pasado.

En definitiva, han cambiado las "formas", pero el fondo sigue siendo similar y ya veremos si con el tiempo no se convierte en algo peor...

Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (Martes a la(s) 2:35 PM)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> La de 2008 fue más mediática que otra cosa, la última fue la de 1992-1993, menor que la de ahora, pero donde si se notaban la cantidad de locales y negocios arruinados como ahora, solo que la cosa ahora es mucho mas profunda e irreparable.



A pesar de que la crisis del 92 me cogió muy pequeño para recordarla, y sin menospreciar el impacto que tendría en familias y negocios, creo que no podemos compararlo a la situación vivida en 2008. En 2008 realmente dio la sensación que el mercado financiero podía quebrar. Antes cuando había problemas en una empresa, pues la empresa cerraba y "no pasaba nada" y en muchas ocasiones se achacaba al propio empresario por no haber sabido gestionar o ahorrar en los buenos tiempos, algunos podrían argumentar porque probablemente no teníamos un mundo tan interconectado como ahora.

Pero es que en el 2008 tuvieron que salvar "al mundo financiero" con rescates, recordemos *pagados por todos los ciudadanos*. Que menos que surrealista fue cuando el, por aquél entonces, secretario del tesoro se arrodilló, literalmente, ante la presidenta del congreso para que aprobaran el rescate por $700.000 millones.





En aquel momento se produjo un cambio de paradigma, se aceptaba el rescate de los bancos, hundimiento que ellos mismos había perpetrado. El objetivo según ellos era salvar el sistema financiero global (es decir, salvarnos a todos), mientras que lo que salvaron fueron a WallStreet y esas entidades que se habían forrado sabiendo que en algún momento llevarían al mundo a la quiebra y además sin ninguna contrapartida. Es decir, el nuevo paradigma en el que entrábamos era en la socialización de las pérdidas, que traducido cutremente, sería cuando las cosas van bien las élites se enriquecen, cuando van mal las pagamos entre todas.

Y de esa sopa boba seguimos bebiendo a día de hoy, sólo que a esta fiesta se ha apuntado hasta el tato: ¿Qué una empresa quiebra? la rescatamos, ¿Qué viene el COVID y no se puede ir a trabajar? enviamos cheques a las casas de la gente y montamos programas de ayuda, etc. Lo que nadie parece percatarse es que al final la fiesta se tiene que pagar, y la cuenta y la resaca la recordaremos durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Hola, Tio Pepe: He estado leyendo vuestros comentarios de hoy y, la verdad, es que todos hablamos desde nuestra experiencia personal, aparte de los datos que podamos aportar, pero no es menos cierto que nuestra edad hace que muchas veces tengamos un sesgo demasiado subjetivo. Digo todo esto porque debo de ser de los más "mayorcitos" del hilo...

En España hubo bastantes problemas en la década de los 70. Comenzaron con la Crisis del Petróleo del 1973 y luego se vivió un quinquenio (1976-1980) horroroso y donde la Inflación acumulada en ese período fue del 137%... Hasta el 1981 no se logró que la tasa de Inflación fuera inferior al 15%... Y hubo que hacer tres fuertes devaluaciones de la Peseta entre la muerte de Franco y los Gobiernos de la UCD. En fin, que no fueron precisamente unos "buenos tiempos".

Y la Crisis del 1992-1993 también hizo "pupa"... Hasta 3 veces se tuvo que devaluar la Peseta en un año... De alguna manera, los trabajadores españoles volvimos a ser más pobres de nuevo.

En fin, que una cosa es comentar desde la experiencia propia, es decir haber vivido unos determinados tiempos, y otra muy distinta es hacerlo manejando unos datos que en ocasiones no reflejan lo que fue la auténtica realidad.

De todas formas, hay que tener en cuenta que los españoles estábamos muy acostumbrados a vivir en la austeridad y que tampoco existían ayudas, de manera que estabas obligado a buscarte la vida... En eso, la gente era más resolutiva que hoy en día. Tampoco había más alternativas...

Saludos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (Martes a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Pillo sitio en este maravilloso hilo


----------



## ELOS (Martes a la(s) 3:59 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Más bien, el auge e implementación de las redes sociales y que las nuevas tecnologías propiciaron.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que la tecnología en general es una herramienta para lo que aquí no se ha hablado, que es la inevitable globalización .
El estar conectado con el mundo en tiempo real es un caramelo muy goloso, que los globalistas y las Elites utilizan para precisamente tenernos desconectados del mundo real.


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 4:24 PM)

Hola, ELOS: Es que hay muchas causas para llegar hasta donde lo hemos hecho. Y una fundamental se llama Decrecimiento y que, previsiblemente, veremos a partir de ahora, a no ser que se consigan "alternativas" creíbles y duraderas.

Está claro que la Globalización ha hecho mucho daño a Occidente y a sabiendas de sus dirigentes, pero es algo semejante a como se ha afrontado la Guerra de Ucrania. En vez de hacer lo posible para conseguir un alto el fuego se hace todo lo contrario, es decir añadir más leña al fuego...

En cualquier caso, la Globalización va a ser cosa del pasado viendo la deriva geopolítica actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (Martes a la(s) 5:27 PM)

DDT dijo:


> Pues la próxima crisis podría ser la de los bancos centrales siendo rescatados por los bobiernos. Y de donde podrían sacar la pasta los bobiernos para rescatar a los bancos centrales cuándo se haya agotado la impresora? Quizá sea por eso que toda la politica lleva cada vez más un tufillo comunista bajo la dirección de los expertos, y la consigna es hacer prevalecer los derechos de la mayoría sobre los derechos individuales.
> Porque mierda tengo yo que rescatar a nadie. Si yo monto un negocio y quiebro a mi me van a rescatar acaso.



Te veo perdido. Son los bancos centrales los que van a rescatar los gobiernos a cambio de eliminarlos y quedarse ellos el poder.


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Hola, de nuevo...

Los "halcones" estadounidenses siguen a lo suyo...

Y es que los militares estadounidenses y japoneses están aumentando la cooperación para prepararse ante un eventual conflicto bélico entre China y Taiwán, pero también ampliable a otras áreas del Asia-Pacífico...

Esto es lo que le acabo de leer al Teniente General James Bierman, Comandante de la Tercera Fuerza Expedicionaria de Infantería de Marina y de las Fuerzas Marinas de Japón. Entre otras "perlas", ha dicho que se estaba preparando para un futuro conflicto en la región de la misma manera que lo hizo en Ucrania en el 2014 tras la destitución respaldada por los Estados Unidos del entonces Presidente ucraniano Viktor Yanukovich.

"¿Por qué hemos logrado el nivel de éxito que hemos conseguido en Ucrania? Una gran parte de eso se debe a que después de la agresión rusa en 2014 y 2015, nos preparamos fervientemente después de preparanos para futuros conflictos: entrenamiento para los ucranianos, preposicionamiento de suministros, identificación de sitios desde los cuales podríamos espera soporte, mantener operaciones", dijo Bierman.

"Llamamos a eso escenario del teatro. Y estamos estableciendo el teatro en Japón, en Filipinas y en otros lugares", agregó el general.

Los comentarios de Bierman se produjeron después de que el Primer Ministro japonés, Fumio Kishida, anunciara una importante revisión de las Fuerzas Armadas japonesas y que eso implicaría duplicar el presupuesto militar de Tokio. Una nueva estrategia de seguridad emitida por el Gobierno de Kishida cita a China como "el mayor desafío estratégico" e incluye un lenguaje que puede justificar la acción militar en defensa de los Estados Unidos, rompiendo con el pacifismo de Japón después de su derrota en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

En fin... Por un lado, ya vemos quiénes están dirigiendo el "éxito" ucraniano y, por otro lado, también comprobamos que el peso de la enorme Deuda japonesa le importa un bledo a los dirigentes de aquel país.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Gusman dijo:


> Te veo perdido. Son los bancos centrales los que van a rescatar los gobiernos a cambio de eliminarlos y quedarse ellos el poder.



Detrás de los Bancos Centrales y demás "instituciones asociadas" deben estar quienes realmente manejan los "hilos del mundo"... Aún recuerdo la encerrona que se le hizo a Strauss-Khan...

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (Martes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Los "halcones" estadounidenses siguen a lo suyo...
> 
> ...



Yo sinceramente, sigo sin ver un conflicto a gran escala entre China y la OTAN y sus aliados como algo "realista", al menos a corto plazo... Occidente es tan sumamente dependiente de la industria china que mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas en estos años en el sentido de "echar marcha atrás" y volver a montar industrias de todo tipo fuera de China para que un embargo masivo de las exportaciones chinas no provoque un COLAPSO de la economía mundial por simple escasez de todo tipo de bienes (como la pandemia dejó bien al descubierto...), que si ya ha sufrido por el embargo del gas y petróleo rusos ni me imagino cómo sería si el embargo fuera de todo lo que se produce en China.... coño, que en época pandémica tuvimos que suspender en otro foro donde estoy la fabricación de unos simples llaveros porque hasta el hilo venía de allí y había problemas con los portacontenedores que lo traían...

Otrosí para China también que es una importadora neta BRUTAL de materias primas y energía.... si ya tuvo recientemente una crisis gorda teniendo incluso que parar industrias por falta momentánea de carbón (teniendo que importarlo de urgencia de Australia levantando restricciones que ellos mismos le habían impuesto por no me acuerdo qué "desaire" diplomático) ni me imagino la hecatombe que resultaría si bloquearan sus costas/importaciones.... supongo que por eso tienen tanta prisa por estrechar lazos con Rusia y otros países asiáticos continentales desarrollando a toda velocidad la "nueva ruta de la seda" por vía férrea de alta velocidad, pero tengo serias dudas de que se pudieran proveer por vía exclusivamente terrestre de todo lo que necesitan... Y recordemos que China necesita imperiosamente mantener unos ratios de crecimiento económicos enormes para "mantener la paz social", muy frágil como las recientes protestas por el COVID y las congelaciones de cuentas por la burbuja inmobiliaria/bancaria que tienen por allí han demostrado... cosa que evidentemente se iría al guano si hubiera guerra y sanciones....

En fin, que si el aumento de gastos de defensa y preparativos por parte de Japón y demás sirve para disuadir a China de iniciar un conflicto bien empleados están aunque sea a base de hacer más ricas a las industrias de defensa.... porque no se me ocurre otro escenario de guerra en que sería un LOOSE-LOOSE de manual para ambas partes quitando el tema "nucelar"....

A no ser..... a no ser que se pretenda precisamente eso y sirva como excusa para el tan temido "RESET" de todo (economía, finanzas, capitalismo, etc.) con los desórdenes y caos subsiguientes.... y soy muy mal pensado dado que desde Enero de 2020 vamos en una espiral de cada vez más gorda a una velocidad de vértigo que está haciendo empeorar toda la cadena de suministros empezando por la alimentaria (primero Plandemia, luego desastres climáticos, ahora Ucrania.... next?) por la escalada insostenible de costes de todo tipo empezando por el energético... de hecho siempre pienso que no se habla lo suficiente de la cantidad TREMENDA de explotaciones agroganaderas que están cerrando en España y otros países por esa causa y de las consecuencias que vamos a pagar por ello a corto plazo conforme se vayan agotando cosechas y suministros....

Ea, que sigo aún más cenizo en Año Nuevo, qué le vamos a hacer....

Un saludo Fernando


----------



## Tio Pepe (Martes a la(s) 6:48 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tio Pepe: He estado leyendo vuestros comentarios de hoy y, la verdad, es que todos hablamos desde nuestra experiencia personal, aparte de los datos que podamos aportar, pero no es menos cierto que nuestra edad hace que muchas veces tengamos un sesgo demasiado subjetivo. Digo todo esto porque debo de ser de los más "mayorcitos" del hilo...
> 
> En España hubo bastantes problemas en la década de los 70. Comenzaron con la Crisis del Petróleo del 1973 y luego se vivió un quinquenio (1976-1980) horroroso y donde la Inflación acumulada en ese período fue del 137%... Hasta el 1981 no se logró que la tasa de Inflación fuera inferior al 15%... Y hubo que hacer tres fuertes devaluaciones de la Peseta entre la muerte de Franco y los Gobiernos de la UCD. En fin, que no fueron precisamente unos "buenos tiempos".
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por la visión. Tienes toda la razón, de hecho en ocasiones o nos centramos mucho en las experiencias propias o bien en datos que a veces no reflejan la realidad de lo que ha vivido. 

Lo que da la sensación es que las crisis pasadas (previas al siglo XXI) servían para limpiar excesos o bien para salir "más fuertes" como ahora intentan vendernos. En esas crisis lo que intentaba hacer todo el mundo era apretarse el cinturón, y ya creo que si ya todos habremos vivido esos momentos en los que cada peseta contaba, y si no se podía ir de vacaciones no se iba, o incluso no permitirse algunos lujos que hoy en día son considerados básicos. Luego cuando venían años mejores, era cuando la gente se permitía esos pequeños lujos o afrontaban las compras que habían tenido que aplazar.

Hoy en día, desde la crisis financiera, hemos triplicado aproximadamente nuestra deuda (en términos de PIB), y me pregunto ¿para qué? Tenemos un PIB por habitante aproximadamente igual al 2006, un paro galopante, y a las puertas de una recesión probablemente inevitable en una situación precaria.

En fin, me uno al "cenicismo" de cacho_perro. Ojalá este nuevo año tengamos alguna sorpresa positiva porque últimamente los reyes en vez de turrón nos traen carbón. (probablemente lo que nos merecemos)


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Hola, cacho_perro: Vivimos en un mundo donde la "DISTORSIÓN" impera. A saber qué es verdad y lo que no lo es...

Un conflicto bélico en el que esté implicada China NO lo descarto, aunque tampoco lo veo a corto plazo. Creo que hace pocos años tampoco nos hubiéramos creído que fuera posible lo que ahora se está viviendo en Ucrania.

Ayer me leía unas declaraciones de Jamie Dimon y que me enlazan con la parte final de tu post. Hablaba de la posible "volatilización" de buena parte de los ahorros de la población. Hace unos meses que Dimon está en plan "catastrofista" y eso no es bueno para su negocio (JPMorgan), pero este hombre debe estar al tanto de más cosas de las que conocemos los demás mortales.

En lo personal, este tema de la "dilapidación" del Patrimonio me tiene con la "mosca detrás de la oreja"... El pasado mes tuve que ir recomponiendo mi Cartera de Bonos y Divisas (físicas y "físicas"). En los Bonos, siendo el año pasado más que HORRIBLE, he conseguido tener unas pérdidas manejables (a día de hoy -5,71%) y que han venido en su casi totalidad por los Bonos ligados a la Inflación (el mundo al revés...).

En fin, tendremos que agudizar el ingenio y vivir el AQUÍ Y AHORA. El futuro está sumamente incierto.

Un saludo de vuelta, cacho_perro.


----------



## fernandojcg (Martes a la(s) 7:00 PM)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Gracias Fernando por la visión. Tienes toda la razón, de hecho en ocasiones o nos centramos mucho en las experiencias propias o bien en datos que a veces no reflejan la realidad de lo que ha vivido.
> 
> Lo que da la sensación es que las crisis pasadas (previas al siglo XXI) servían para limpiar excesos o bien para salir "más fuertes" como ahora intentan vendernos. En esas crisis lo que intentaba hacer todo el mundo era apretarse el cinturón, y ya creo que si ya todos habremos vivido esos momentos en los que cada peseta contaba, y si no se podía ir de vacaciones no se iba, o incluso no permitirse algunos lujos que hoy en día son considerados básicos. Luego cuando venían años mejores, era cuando la gente se permitía esos pequeños lujos o afrontaban las compras que habían tenido que aplazar.
> 
> ...



Hola, Tio Pepe: NO... tú, yo y la mayor parte de quienes leen este hilo, no nos merecemos ese "carbón" que citas. Quizás, sea así para la mayor parte del "rebaño" que compone nuestra Sociedad. 

En mi juventud, la gente huía como de la peste de la Deuda y, en cambio, ya ves hoy en día... Algo que como bien has dicho en más de una ocasión, NO acabará bien... perooooo también pagaremos justos por pecadores.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (Martes a la(s) 7:25 PM)

Cuando estaba en la facultad de económicas, recuerdo alguna que otra case de estructura económica (la profesora estaba bastante aceptable). Por aquel entonces la UE se consolidaba poco a poco como un bastión económico, y social de referencia junto a los EEUU.

Cuando en clase se hablaba de fondos de cohesión por ejemplo, se daba por sentado que España era una receptora absoluta de los mismo, y se celebraba con optimismo ser un alumno rezagado y estar en el vagón de cola.

Como algunos habéis mencionado, en los años 80 esa opción no existía, y las rentas que financiaban las infraestructuras "publicas" provenían de recursos propios y no foráneos.

Quién no recuerda los primeros años de los 90s con infraestructuras crecientes por todos lados, autovías, aeropuertos, un bum de la construcción como nunca antes se había visto, incluso con tasas de interés elevadas, ventas de coches de gama media y alta, florecimiento de polígonos, centros comerciales, tiendas... la aparición de nuevas costumbres en las familias, en la sociedad como salir todo lo que se pudiera, viajar, cambiar constantemente de ropa, de muebles, de "pareja" ...


Quizá todo eso, o una buena parte se propició gracias a ese dinero "regalado" o trasvasado que pretendía igualar las condiciones económicas de una Europa muy diferenciada en ese aspecto.

¿Una treintena de años más tarde nos hemos igualado?

Con igualar me refiero a los países que en aquel entonces eran proveedores de fondos por su superávit, principalmente Alemania o países bajos.

Veamos dónde está España en términos de PIB per cápita de toda Europa, incluidos países no UE 




Aun que sí somos importantes como PIB nominal, siendo los sextos de Europa, en PIB per cápita estamos en la "mierda". Lo que viene a decir que somos importantes en volumen, pero pobres en general.

Los fondos que nos han regalado, no han servido para aupar la economía a largo plazo, y esto todos lo entendemos, ya que de poco sirve dar de comer al pobre si no le enseñas a conseguir comida por sus propios medios.

Desplazar la industria, desmantelar la agricultura ganadería y pesca, o potenciar sectores como el turismo que dependen más de modas o del propio poder de la divisa que de la constancia y el trabajo, no nos han aupado a lo más alto.

Siempre tendremos la duda de lo que hubiera pasado de no entrar en la UE. Admito que siempre estuve a favor de la integración, pero de un tiempo a esta parte tengo muchas dudas al respecto.

Hay directrices no negociables que me da la impresión de que se han creado para destruir al ciudadano y aupar al sistema, es como si aquellos fondos que sembraron una época de bonanza artificial fueran un chantaje para entregar nuestras futuras almas y convertirnos en siervos de un sistema que solo busca perpetuarse por encima de intereses personales o derechos básicos y fundamentales.

un saludo


----------



## FranMen (Martes a la(s) 10:10 PM)

China se está deshaciendo de dólares a marchas forzadas anticipándose a los embargos de USA cuando invada Taiwán


----------



## DDT (Martes a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Gusman dijo:


> Te veo perdido. Son los bancos centrales los que van a rescatar los gobiernos a cambio de eliminarlos y quedarse ellos el poder.



Y con qué dinero lo van a hacer con el suyo? Los bancos no pueden meter mano en tus dineros, pero en cambio el gobierno si, por el bien común desde luego. No se si sabes que están haciendo unas leyes nuevas de emergencia nacional y que ya han colocado a los suyos en el Consejo del Poder Judicial. Y hace unos años reformaron la constitución para poner por delante de todo el pago de la deuda pública.


----------



## Kozak (Martes a la(s) 11:05 PM)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a la famosa frase presuntamente procedente de algún país ex-comunista del Este:
> 
> "Todo lo bueno que nos contaron del Comunismo resultó ser mentira.... pero todo lo malo que nos advirtieron del Capitalismo ha resultado ser verdad"...
> 
> ...



Error. Muchos de esos Estados "ex-comunistas" tienen ya un nivel de vida similar si no superior al español. Chequia, Estonia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Polonia...

Quítese las gafas de 2008: España está volviendo a ser lo que siempre fue, un país pobre


----------



## fernandojcg (Miércoles a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El pasado día 6, Michael Snyder editó un artículo en el que indicaba sobre 11 señales que indicaban que el punto de inflexión económico ya había llegado. Veamos a qué se refería:

1.- La fabricación en los Estados Unidos estaba disminuyendo al ritmo más rápido que hemos visto desde los primeros días de la "Pandemia".

2.- El PMI estadounidense ha caído por sexto mes consecutivo.

3.- Acabamos de presenciar la mayor caída en un día del Índice Baltic Dry desde 1984...

4.- Gracias a la rápida caída de las importaciones, acabamos de presenciar la mayor disminución mensual del déficit comercial desde la última Crisis financiera.

5.- En el 2022, las ventas de automóviles en los Estados Unidos fueron las más bajas que hemos visto en un año completo en más de una década...

6.- La tasa promedio de una hipoteca de tasa fija a 30 años es más del doble como era hace un año...

7.- Según la CNN, las ventas de apartamentos en Manhattan fueron un 28,5% más bajas en el cuarto trimestre del 2022 que en el cuarto trimestre del 2021...

8.- En general, las ventas de viviendas existentes en los Estados Unidos han caído en 10 meses seguidos y ahora están abajo por más de un tercio desde Enero del 2022.

9.- Bed Bath & Beyond advierte que la compañía está literalmente a punto de declararse en bancarrota...

10.- Se informa que Amazon ha decidido despedir aproximadamente a 18.000 empleados...

11.- En general, la industria tecnológica ya ha despedido más de 150.000 trabajadores durante el último año.

En fin, que el panorama futuro NO invita al optimismo, sino más bien a todo lo contrario...

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:40 PM)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando estaba en la facultad de económicas, recuerdo alguna que otra case de estructura económica (la profesora estaba bastante aceptable). Por aquel entonces la UE se consolidaba poco a poco como un bastión económico, y social de referencia junto a los EEUU.
> 
> Cuando en clase se hablaba de fondos de cohesión por ejemplo, se daba por sentado que España era una receptora absoluta de los mismo, y se celebraba con optimismo ser un alumno rezagado y estar en el vagón de cola.
> 
> ...



Sin el "...como si..."


----------



## estupeharto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:42 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Detrás de los Bancos Centrales y demás "instituciones asociadas" deben estar quienes realmente manejan los "hilos del mundo"... Aún recuerdo la encerrona que se le hizo a Strauss-Khan...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Quienes piensas que son?


----------



## fernandojcg (Miércoles a la(s) 7:02 PM)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Quienes piensas que son?



Siempre he pensado en el famoso "Estado profundo" de los Estados Unidos, sea lo que sea y esté compuesto por quién o quiénes sean...

Pero es que debe haber otros actores a nivel mundial, por ejemplo hay dos empresas que dominan el mundo del dinero y son BlackRock y Vanguard. La gente debería saber más sobre ellas y el gran Poder que tienen.

Luego tampoco se habla de la "Banca en la Sombra" y por la que han mostrado gran preocupación los Bancos Centrales.

Tampoco se puede desdeñar el enorme Poder que tienen las grandes Corporaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre he pensado en el famoso "Estado profundo" de los Estados Unidos, sea lo que sea y esté compuesto por quiénes sean...
> 
> Pero es que debe haber otros actores a nivel mundial, por ejemplo hay dos empresas que dominan el mundo del dinero y son BlackRock y Vanguard. La gente debería saber más sobre ellas y el gran Poder que tienen.
> 
> ...



Muy al contrario. La Gente (TM) debe saber lo mínimo indispensable de eso, no vayan a descubrir el pastel.

En todos los años de "educación" no te dirán cómo se hace el dinero, aunque estudies Economía. Por algo es.


----------



## estupeharto (Miércoles a la(s) 7:17 PM)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre he pensado en el famoso "Estado profundo" de los Estados Unidos, sea lo que sea y esté compuesto por quiénes sean...
> 
> Pero es que debe haber otros actores a nivel mundial, por ejemplo hay dos empresas que dominan el mundo del dinero y son BlackRock y Vanguard. La gente debería saber más sobre ellas y el gran Poder que tienen.
> 
> ...



Ahí lo dejo


----------



## fernandojcg (Miércoles a la(s) 7:34 PM)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ahí lo dejo



Bueno, he pretendido ser más bien "ortodoxo" y he dejado de lado a los Rothschild, Rockefeller, Bilderberg, los Illuminati, la Nobleza Negra, Silycon Valley, la CIA, etc., etc. porque a buen seguro algo de todo ello debe haber en los "actores" que he citado en mi anterior post.

Entiendo que es más importante mostrarlos con los "rostros" que hoy podemos identificar de alguna manera.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (Miércoles a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Kozak dijo:


> Muy al contrario. La Gente (TM) debe saber lo mínimo indispensable de eso, no vayan a descubrir el pastel.
> 
> En todos los años de "educación" no te dirán cómo se hace el dinero, aunque estudies Economía. Por algo es.



La Plandemia me ha enseñado a que si la gente descubre el Pastel, no hará absolutamente nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (Miércoles a la(s) 9:14 PM)

ELOS dijo:


> La Plandemia me ha enseñado a que si la gente descubre el Pastel, no hará absolutamente nada.



NUNCA se sabe... Todo esto algún día acabará muy mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (Miércoles a la(s) 9:35 PM)

ELOS dijo:


> La Plandemia me ha enseñado a que si la gente descubre el Pastel, no hará absolutamente nada.



Aún así, para qué arriesgarse, siempre puede salir uno contestón como ustec mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (Ayer a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Pues, ya tenemos una fuerte demanda de Deuda de la UE. En lo que llevamos de mes hasta el día de ayer, las ventas han superado los 500 millones de Euros...

Según el recuento de Bloomberg, éste incluye todas las ofertas de Bonos gubernamentales y de las compañías sindicadas públicamente, con una demanda que se extiende muy por encima del promedio de los últimos cinco años.

Hay una fuerte demanda de Deuda de empresas como E.On, Enel SpA, etc. Los inversores ahora pueden obtener un rendimiento promedio del 4% en Euros de compañías de primera línea, lo que supone el pago más alto en más de una década.

Bueno, parece ser que a pesar de los "nubarrones", la Renta Fija se está poniendo bastante atractiva. Recordando eso sí que la Renta Fija de "fija" NO tiene nada y ya hemos tenido una prueba histórica durante el año pasado.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (Ayer a la(s) 8:52 PM)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre tendremos la duda de lo que hubiera pasado de no entrar en la UE.



Seríamos Argentina (pero mucho peor), el plan de estudios desde que no hay la EGB es pésimo. Con la ESO empezó el declive de la enseñanza en el cual no se premia el esfuerzo ni el trabajo (lo cual produce pasotas).

Mira por ejemplo el libro de 1ºde bach de mi hijo (pag 85 Fisica y quimica de Santillana)


poco más y es la enciclopedia alvarez de tercer grado...

y en las hojas finales, unas cuantas dedicadas a nuestro pin favorito


----------



## bondiappcc (Ayer a la(s) 9:25 PM)

sebboh dijo:


> Seríamos Argentina (pero mucho peor), el plan de estudios desde que no hay la EGB es pésimo. Con la ESO empezó el declive de la enseñanza en el cual no se premia el esfuerzo ni el trabajo (lo cual produce pasotas).
> 
> Mira por ejemplo el libro de 1ºde bach de mi hijo (pag 85 Fisica y quimica de Santillana)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325791
> ...



Progresos sociales anteriores no aseguran que el progreso se mantenga ni aumente.


----------



## paketazo (Hoy a la(s) 11:21 AM)

sebboh dijo:


> Seríamos Argentina (pero mucho peor), el plan de estudios desde que no hay la EGB es pésimo. Con la ESO empezó el declive de la enseñanza en el cual no se premia el esfuerzo ni el trabajo (lo cual produce pasotas).
> 
> Mira por ejemplo el libro de 1ºde bach de mi hijo (pag 85 Fisica y quimica de Santillana)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325791
> ...



Es evidente que todo "régimen" sea encubierto o evidente, tratará de captar adeptos, o simplemente normalizar situaciones que van contra la propia naturaleza del ser.

Me agrada que saques lo de los planes de estudios, pero sobre todo la frase dónde dejas claro que *no se premia ni el esfuerzo ni el trabajo*

Los que nacimos durante el régimen, o en sus últimos coletazos, no entendíamos el mundo de ningún otro modo.

Vale que quizá no había llegado el capitalismo agresivo todavía, pero lo que si había llegado, sobre todo a finales de los 70s y principios de los 80s eran oportunidades para el que supiera verlas y agarrarlas.

Una oportunidad, no era generalmente comprar un solar y especular con él mediante burocracia, proyectos, o un potencial humo ... la oportunidad estaba en comprar ese solar y construir un edificio para luego venderlo... esto era lo normal, creación de riqueza mediante el esfuerzo y la oportunidad. Dar valor al capital.

Poco a poco, el valor del capital y sobre todo del trabajo fue degenerando en un valor más especulativo... ya no era necesario comprar el solar para construir, el negocio estaba en restringir los usos de muchos terrenos y hacer que otros captasen más valor. Con lo que los avispados compraban antes de que se dieran estas condiciones artificiales propicias y vendían después, sin haber aportado trabajo a un capital que incluso era deuda originalmente ... lo pudimos ver en levante, Baleares, Canarias ... alcaides y concejales se forraron en poco tiempo y el bum inmobiliario captaba todas las portadas.

La educación, que es al fin y al cabo el quiz de la cuestión, se debería de cimentar en dos losas inamovibles, una, es enseñar, o ayudar, a buscar soluciones a problemas concretos, y la otra es valorar el esfuerzo y los resultados positivamente.

Por desgracia, tenemos una educación dónde no se enseña a solucionar problemas, si no a esquivarlos o simplemente ignorarlos. Por otra parte la recompensa se diluye e iguala entre los que se esfuerzan y los que no.

En clase de mi hijo hay un etniano y un Montoya. ninguno de los dos hace nada, solo van a generar caos, problemas y consumir recursos. El etniano no tiene padres conocidos, se hace cargo de él la administración (ropa, comida, residencia...) No digo nada, es un crio y hay que ayudarle. Pero lo que le choca mi hijo es que no pega palo y los profesores no le dicen nada, mientras que a él y resto de compañeros se les exige y reprimendan.

El caso del Montoya es más sangrante ya que aparece y desaparece de las clases como el Guadiana, y casi siempre coinciden esas desapariciones con festejos locales. Evidentemente todos pasan de curso y parece ser que todos tendrán su certificado de haber "cumplido" con el "régimen" y haber digerido las horas de abducción necesarias para formar a un buen ciudadano.

Quizá parezca que soy anti sistema, o racista, y nada más lejos de la realidad. Tengo conocidos subsaharianos y he trabajado con gente de familias gitanas sin ningún tipo de problema. Lo que sucede es que cualquier ser humano siempre cogerá la manzana pelada que está sobre la mesa, y no se molestará en salir a buscarla al árbol para cogerla.

El desperdicio de recursos actual es brutal. Si obtuviéramos unos resultados acordes con las inversiones realizadas seríamos la élite de la sociedad y viviríamos todos en castillos. Por desgracia primar la vagancia lo único que hará es castrar posibilidades y sobre todo anular a potenciales genios para convertirlos en parias dependientes de un sistema que se inmola poco a poco.

Un saludo y buen viernes, ya.


----------

